# The liberal march towards EXTREME fascism



## P@triot

The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.

They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.

They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.

This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?

*This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.

A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


----------



## RUNVS

fascism
_noun_

an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


----------



## P@triot

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?


----------



## there4eyeM

Fascism is extreme.
It means putting the state at the center of a military dictatorship.


----------



## RUNVS

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...


So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?


----------



## bripat9643

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.


----------



## bripat9643

RUNVS said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
Click to expand...


It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.


----------



## bripat9643

there4eyeM said:


> Fascism is extreme.
> It means putting the state at the center of a military dictatorship.


Meaningless pap.


----------



## jwoodie

RUNVS said:


> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?



Your dictionary probably is.  Why no cite?


----------



## there4eyeM

As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


----------



## Contumacious

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.




Incorrect.

FASCISTS can be left or right wingers.


----------



## RUNVS

jwoodie said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dictionary probably is.  Why no cite?
Click to expand...


Because I just typed "fascism" into google and the definitely came right up. Is google part of the left wing conspiracy?


----------



## there4eyeM

RUNVS said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dictionary probably is.  Why no cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I just typed "fascism" into google and the definitely came right up. Is google part of the left wing conspiracy?
Click to expand...


Whatever fails to conform to what certain individuals define as 'good' is automatically subject to any and all pejorative terms, however far from having any meaning in the context they may be.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, Republicans have been showing us for several years that they don't know the meanings of the words they use, and they don't use those words because of what they actually mean, but rather they are used for the scare value the GOP thinks they have.


----------



## Agit8r

Obviously a group called Soldiers of Odin is neo-nazi in nature.


----------



## jwoodie

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques





P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



I prefer the term "totalitarian" when describing the aims and means of the Radical Left in this country.  Their objective is uniformity of thoughts, speech and actions though active suppression of any dissent.  This inevitably leads to dictatorship, with or without the intermediary of private ownership.


----------



## there4eyeM

To be honest, 'fascist' has been tossed out far too often by far too many. It is impossible to know what the orientation of all the mis-users is.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RUNVS said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
Click to expand...


    Political ideology that imposes strict social and economical measures as a method of empowering the government and stripping citizens of rights. This authoritative system of government is usually headed by an absolute dictator who keeps citizens suppressed via acts of violence and strict laws that govern the people. The most noted form of Fascism was implemented under Benito Mussolini and Adolf Hitler, who both stripped citizens of their rights and maintained strict regimes that resulted in the deaths of thousands of humans


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...

Doesn't change the fact that your type of fascism is an extreme right wing nationalism.


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
Click to expand...

The fact that she needs that explained to her is _astounding_...


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that your type of fascism is an extreme right wing nationalism.
Click to expand...


That isn't a fact, douche bag.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, it is my little real fascist pretend anarchist, bripat.


----------



## there4eyeM

[/QUOTE]I prefer the term "totalitarian" when describing the aims and means of the Radical Left in this country.  Their objective is uniformity of thoughts, speech and actions though active suppression of any dissent.  This inevitably leads to dictatorship, with or without the intermediary of private ownership.[/QUOTE]

Yes, right or left could be authoritarian. Fascism is (and should be) reserved for extreme right movements that specifically place the state above all else.


----------



## P@triot

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


_What_?!? Reserving all power to a central authority is the entire premise of liberalism you fool.


----------



## jwoodie

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.



And yet authoritarianism is the inevitable result of liberalism (e.g., French and Russian revolutions).  The reason our country persevered through its first 200 years was its deliberately conservative structure of government.


----------



## P@triot

there4eyeM said:


> Yes, right or left could be authoritarian. Fascism is (and should be) reserved for extreme right movements that specifically place the state above all else.



No genius....right *cannot* be "authoritarian". The right's ideology is all about the individual. Small government. So the further right you go, government get smaller and smaller until you reach no government at all. Right-wing extremism is anarchy genius. Left-wing extremism is communism/fascism/socialism/etc.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques







Fascism is the *direct opposite* of Liberalism, Dumbass.  Each stands for everything the other _despises_.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...


Fascism **IS** right-wing extremism.  Although it's not the only form it takes.  There's also, for instance, racism and classism in general.  The Klan for example.


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


This is a joke right? Soldiers of Odin are the equivalent to Mussolini's Black Shirts who were organized to oppose Socialists. Yet you think the Left are the Fascists in all this. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Where would a orgainziation called national SOCIALISM fit in your political spectrum?


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, right or left could be authoritarian. Fascism is (and should be) reserved for extreme right movements that specifically place the state above all else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No genius....right *cannot* be "authoritarian". The right's ideology is all about the individual. Small government. So the further right you go, government get smaller and smaller until you reach no government at all. Right-wing extremism is anarchy genius. Left-wing extremism is communism/fascism/socialism/etc.
Click to expand...


Oh Buttsoiler you moron, think you can change your name and run away from the past ---- remember when you tried to tell me the difference between "liberal" and "conservative" was how big the government is?  Like either side of a size 8?

  I do.  Those were the daze.  Apparently these are too.


----------



## Contumacious

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is the *direct opposite* of Liberalism, Dumbass.  Each stands for everything the other _despises_.
Click to expand...



Did you mean to say CLASSICAL LIBERALISM?

Because if you meant liberalism as used in the contemporaneous US then liberalism =  progressivism = L wing fasclsm


----------



## SuperDemocrat

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke right? Soldiers of Odin are the equivalent to Mussolini's Black Shirts who were organized to oppose Socialists. Yet you think the Left are the Fascists in all this. You can't make this shit up.
Click to expand...


It is actually fucking true because you can't have a dialog with the left without them virtually attempting to chop your head off.   It makes me wonder if these people lived in another country that didn't value freedom of expression.  Would they pass laws banning their opposition or anyone that opposes them politically.


----------



## Pogo

SuperDemocrat said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where would a orgainziation called national SOCIALISM fit in your political spectrum?
Click to expand...


Depends on the time context.  The word "socialism" was a new and trendy buzzword at the time and was selling.  As such it was already in the name of the party when he joined it, and he objected to the term but went along with it for marketability.

But if you believe the name is the nature.... guess how many grapes go into a box of Grape Nuts.  Guess how many nuts.


----------



## Pogo

Contumacious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is the *direct opposite* of Liberalism, Dumbass.  Each stands for everything the other _despises_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to say CLASSICAL LIBERALISM?
> 
> Because if you meant liberalism as used in the contemporaneous US then liberalism =  progressivism = L wing fasclsm
Click to expand...


No, I meant simply "Liberalism" period.  Because I don't have to shift definitions around in order to make Doublethink work.

"Progressivism" by the way happened a century ago.  You could look that up too.


----------



## there4eyeM

SuperDemocrat said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where would a orgainziation called national SOCIALISM fit in your political spectrum?
Click to expand...


It would fit with organizations that call themselves something. Observing its actions would help define what the organization really was.
People and organizations can call themselves anything, just like Daesh says it's Islam and many who do not take care of the poor call themselves Christian.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

I prefer the term "totalitarian" when describing the aims and means of the Radical Left in this country.  Their objective is uniformity of thoughts, speech and actions though active suppression of any dissent.  This inevitably leads to dictatorship, with or without the intermediary of private ownership.[/QUOTE]

Yes, right or left could be authoritarian. Fascism is (and should be) reserved for extreme right movements that specifically place the state above all else.[/QUOTE]

The problem is is that they are not pushing NAZIism because that would in fact raise everyone's objections.  The feeling I get from these people is don't be racist or else and if you think you should be free to be anything you want then they double down on their commands until you comply with their orders.  That is exactly how they talk to everyone in this country and I for one am getting a little tired of these assholes acting like everyone has to obey them.   I got a gun and I can shoot them in their PC heads if I wanted to.


----------



## P@triot

SuperDemocrat said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke right? Soldiers of Odin are the equivalent to Mussolini's Black Shirts who were organized to oppose Socialists. Yet you think the Left are the Fascists in all this. You can't make this shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is actually fucking true because you can't have a dialog with the left without them virtually attempting to chop your head off.   It makes me wonder if these people lived in another country that didn't value freedom of expression.  Would they pass laws banning their opposition or anyone that opposes them politically.
Click to expand...

They've had their ass kicked so throughly with facts thanks to technology (internet, cell phone video, etc.) that their propaganda campaigns have been rendered useless. This leaves violent oppression and fascism as their only option.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke right? Soldiers of Odin are the equivalent to Mussolini's Black Shirts who were organized to oppose Socialists. Yet you think the Left are the Fascists in all this. You can't make this shit up.
Click to expand...

Your comment is a joke, right? Benito Mussolini was an oppressive dictator. That's left-wing genius. Mussolini wasn't going around trying to limit his own government and empower the people of his nation.


----------



## there4eyeM

Who invented the term 'fascist'?


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke right? Soldiers of Odin are the equivalent to Mussolini's Black Shirts who were organized to oppose Socialists. Yet you think the Left are the Fascists in all this. You can't make this shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment is a joke, right? Benito Mussolini was an oppressive dictator. That's left-wing genius. Mussolini wasn't going around trying to limit his own government and empower the people of his nation.
Click to expand...

Mussolini was a Fascist,  his name is practically synonymous with the term. He opposed Socialism. He wasn't promoting liberty and equality, concepts which are associated with the left.


----------



## Contumacious

there4eyeM said:


> Who invented the term 'fascist'?




*BENITO MUSSOLINI DEFINED IT 1932*


...The Fascist State organizes the nation, but leaves a sufficient margin of liberty to the individual; the latter is deprived of all useless and possibly harmful freedom, but retains what is essential; *the deciding power in this question cannot be the individual, but the State alone..*..


----------



## there4eyeM

Give that person a gold star.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> Mussolini was a Fascist,  his name is practically synonymous with the term. He opposed Socialism. He wasn't promoting *liberty* and equality, concepts which are associated with the left.



Listening to liberals make up their own version of reality is fall down hilarious. If liberals stand for "liberty" - why do they attempt to control and outlaw everything? 

I have a right to keep and bear arms. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.
I have a right to decide for myself whether or not I carry health insurance. Liberals have outlawed that.
I have a right to hate homosexuals, blacks, or anything else I want. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.

A liberal has *never* promoted "liberty" in the entire miserable existence. Ever. Not _once_. You people loathe everything about liberty. You stand for government control and oppression. In other words - fascism.


----------



## P@triot

there4eyeM said:


> Give that person a gold star.


Yep. Benito Mussolini - the left-wing fascist dictator coined the term. Notice the key word? The *state*. Right-wing ideology opposes the state. The further right you go, the more they oppose the state. Left-wing ideology embraces the state. The further left you go, the more they embrace the state.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> I have a right to keep and bear arms. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.



Liberals _gave you_ that right with the Second Amendment.  That's gratitude for ya.




P@triot said:


> I have a right to decide for myself whether or not I carry health insurance. Liberals have outlawed that.



There ain't nothing "liberal" about that law.  Romney did it first anyway; wasn't any better there.




P@triot said:


> I have a right to hate homosexuals, blacks, or anything else I want. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.



Reeeeally.  Link?

I gotta see this, a law against emotions.... 




P@triot said:


> A liberal has *never* promoted "liberty" in the entire miserable existence. Ever. Not _once_. You people loathe everything about liberty. You stand for government control and oppression. In other words - fascism.



Liberals wrote the Constitution along with the rest of that Bill of Rights that give you, among other things, the right to be a collossal moron and never improve yourself.  Gonna take a lot more than a name change, Buttsoiler.


----------



## Pogo

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke right? Soldiers of Odin are the equivalent to Mussolini's Black Shirts who were organized to oppose Socialists. Yet you think the Left are the Fascists in all this. You can't make this shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment is a joke, right? Benito Mussolini was an oppressive dictator. That's left-wing genius. Mussolini wasn't going around trying to limit his own government and empower the people of his nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mussolini was a Fascist,  his name is practically synonymous with the term. He opposed Socialism. He wasn't promoting liberty and equality, concepts which are associated with the left.
Click to expand...


Certainly those values are equated with Liberalism.  That was the whole point of it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Hillary cannot be the "Compleat" Democrat candidate unless she can grow a cute little mustache.  Or just stop shaving and let nature take its course.....


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mussolini was a Fascist,  his name is practically synonymous with the term. He opposed Socialism. He wasn't promoting *liberty* and equality, concepts which are associated with the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to liberals make up their own version of reality is fall down hilarious. If liberals stand for "liberty" - why do they attempt to control and outlaw everything?
> 
> I have a right to keep and bear arms. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.
> I have a right to decide for myself whether or not I carry health insurance. Liberals have outlawed that.
> I have a right to hate homosexuals, blacks, or anything else I want. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.
> 
> A liberal has *never* promoted "liberty" in the entire miserable existence. Ever. Not _once_. You people loathe everything about liberty. You stand for government control and oppression. In other words - fascism.
Click to expand...

*I have a right to hate homosexuals, blacks, or anything else I want. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.*

Yes, you have a right to hate. Enjoy yourself, I have seen enough of it for one day.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mussolini was a Fascist,  his name is practically synonymous with the term. He opposed Socialism. He wasn't promoting *liberty* and equality, concepts which are associated with the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to liberals make up their own version of reality is fall down hilarious. If liberals stand for "liberty" - why do they attempt to control and outlaw everything?
> 
> I have a right to keep and bear arms. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.
> I have a right to decide for myself whether or not I carry health insurance. Liberals have outlawed that.
> I have a right to hate homosexuals, blacks, or anything else I want. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.
> 
> A liberal has *never* promoted "liberty" in the entire miserable existence. Ever. Not _once_. You people loathe everything about liberty. You stand for government control and oppression. In other words - fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I have a right to hate homosexuals, blacks, or anything else I want. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.*
> 
> Yes, you have a right to hate. Enjoy yourself, I have seen enough of it for one day.
Click to expand...

That sounds like a typical liberal. "I've seen enough *liberty* for one day". And then they promptly go out and try to drastically limit it.

Nobody has the right to kill. Or assault. But true freedom is _embracing_ hate. Because it we tolerate hate - then we are truly a tolerant/free nation. Instead, liberals are trying to build a fascist nation.


----------



## P@triot

_This_ is how *evil* liberalism is... A progressive celebrating the brutal death of a precious little toddler solely because of his race (white) and his gender (male).

Feminist Says She Doesn’t Feel Bad About Toddler Killed By Alligator Because She’s ‘So Finished With White Men’s Entitlement’


----------



## ABikerSailor

P@triot said:


> _This_ is how *evil* liberalism is... A progressive celebrating the brutal death of a precious little toddler solely because of his race (white) and his gender (male).
> 
> Feminist Says She Doesn’t Feel Bad About Toddler Killed By Alligator Because She’s ‘So Finished With White Men’s Entitlement’



And this is how evil those who cherry pick their "facts" are.

If you search hard enough, you can find some bullshit site that will support your wild ass claims.


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _This_ is how *evil* liberalism is... A progressive celebrating the brutal death of a precious little toddler solely because of his race (white) and his gender (male).
> 
> Feminist Says She Doesn’t Feel Bad About Toddler Killed By Alligator Because She’s ‘So Finished With White Men’s Entitlement’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how evil those who cherry pick their "facts" are.
> 
> If you search hard enough, you can find some bullshit site that will support your wild ass claims.
Click to expand...

It's making headline news everywhere. But...I can't say I blame you for being horrified and ashamed at the side you chose to stand with. I would be too if I were you.


----------



## P@triot

*Part of being a Democrat is blindly obeying orders from the top*

GOPers Far More Critical of Party Leaders Than Democrats Are - Rasmussen Reports™


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> *Part of being a Democrat is blindly obeying orders from the top*
> 
> GOPers Far More Critical of Party Leaders Than Democrats Are - Rasmussen Reports™



---- Again, dafuck's this got to do with _Liberalism_?

Naïve as a box o' rocks.


----------



## George Costanza

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


 
You are a brain-washed fool.


----------



## P@triot

George Costanza said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a brain-washed fool.
Click to expand...

That's the standard response when a libtard is incapable of disputing the *facts*.


----------



## P@triot

In just the past few months, in fact, members of the Democratic party have targeted the 1st, 2nd and 5th Amendments for attack.

But the fact that a major U.S. political party -- which still considers itself mainstream -- is now willing to specifically target amendments designed to protect Americans from tyrannical government control is alarming, to say the least.

Democrats Attack 3 Of The 10 Amendments In The Bill Of Rights | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD


----------



## Tilly




----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> In just the past few months, in fact, members of the Democratic party have targeted the 1st, 2nd and 5th Amendments for attack.
> 
> But the fact that a major U.S. political party -- which still considers itself mainstream -- is now willing to specifically target amendments designed to protect Americans from tyrannical government control is alarming, to say the least.
> 
> Democrats Attack 3 Of The 10 Amendments In The Bill Of Rights | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD



I don't believe this guy is a "member of the Democratic Party", but who knows 

​

------- not that that's got jack shit to do wit Liberalism, not that you'd have a clue of the difference anyway....

Your title says "liberal".  Here you say "Democrat".
You don't have a clue in the world which one you mean, do you?


----------



## P@triot

Anita Dunn: "Mao Tse Tung is one of my favorite political philosophers"


----------



## owebo

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


You seem to be one of the prouder stupid liberal fucktards.....


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Let's just start right here, Mr. P:

_"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_

Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?

_""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_

Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?

_"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
*fas·cism
ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
_*noun*_

*an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.


----------



## owebo

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.
Click to expand...

Seems you're a tad bit fascist.....seems to be a proud democrat trait around here....


----------



## WaitingFor2020

owebo said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you're a tad bit fascist.....seems to be a proud democrat trait around here....
Click to expand...


Seems you don't understand the difference between individual free speech and fascism.


----------



## owebo

WaitingFor2020 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you're a tad bit fascist.....seems to be a proud democrat trait around here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you don't understand the difference between individual free speech and fascism.
Click to expand...

Indeed....we know where you stand in post #62.......


----------



## SuperDemocrat

Will Smith has already said that what Trump represents has to be purged out of the country.   What kind of thinking believes that opposing opinions have to 'purged' out of existence?   The things people with this mentality will do to people who disargee with them could range from intense aguing or systematically ensuring anyone with these opinions can't speak or share their opinons with others.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Here, Mr. P, this is a political riot:  Scroll to :26


----------



## WaitingFor2020

owebo said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you're a tad bit fascist.....seems to be a proud democrat trait around here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you don't understand the difference between individual free speech and fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed....we know where you stand in post #62.......
Click to expand...


Where?  Your spew of profanity only shows your lack of facts.  Loudly.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
Click to expand...


Fascism is total government control you idiot. That is a left-wing ideology. Right-wing believes in limited or (their extremists) no government control. Moron.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

owebo said:


> View attachment 85319
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be one of the prouder stupid liberal fucktards.....
Click to expand...


Your reference is from a blog by a guy named Woody.  Note the credit it in the lower right hand corner.  Are you so easily duped all the time or just this one?
Don't take my word for it, just learn how to use a dictionary.

fascism: definition of fascism in Oxford dictionary (American English) (US)
"The term Fascism was first used of the *totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolin**i* in Italy (1922–43), and the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, *a contempt for democracy, *aninsistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.""


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
Click to expand...

So a "handful of people" caused Chicago to *cancel* Trump's political rally? Your'e an idiot and a typical libtard trying to spew left-wing propaganda.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...due-to-security-concerns-protesters/81671860/


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is total government control you idiot. That is a left-wing ideology. Right-wing believes in limited or (their extremists) no government control. Moron.
Click to expand...


Nope.  See post 72.  I don't have to go out and find a meme by an amateur blogger.  I go directly to official sources, sir.


----------



## westwall

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.









Here's a free education for you.  Left wing is collectivist government.  That means anything where government has control over the people.  Right wing is NO government.  In other words anarchy.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

westwall said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a free education for you.  Left wing is collectivist government.  That means anything where government has control over the people.  Right wing is NO government.  In other words anarchy.
Click to expand...


Your opinion of the word doesn't hold as fact, sir.  I've provided two official definitions that are NOT my opinion.  Why don't you try that and get back to us.  I won't hold my breath.


----------



## JakeStarkey

westwall said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a free education for you.  Left wing is collectivist government.  That means anything where government has control over the people.  Right wing is NO government.  In other words anarchy.
Click to expand...

You obviously don't do traditional and accepted terms and definitions, substituting your own woo woo nonsense instead.

Fascism is authoritarian, nationalistic, linking business and government, often ethnocentric and racist.  The political philosophy is right wing big government statism.

Anyone who says far left is communism and far right is anarchism either is poorly educated or up to no good.


----------



## buckeye45_73

WaitingFor2020 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85319
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be one of the prouder stupid liberal fucktards.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reference is from a blog by a guy named Woody.  Note the credit it in the lower right hand corner.  Are you so easily duped all the time or just this one?
> Don't take my word for it, just learn how to use a dictionary.
> 
> fascism: definition of fascism in Oxford dictionary (American English) (US)
> "The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43), and the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, *a contempt for democracy, *aninsistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.""
Click to expand...



We know how the academics define it...but they are all left and try to whitewash the progressive underpinning of facism and the fact it is leftwing. Stalin, Mussolini and Hitler were all the same....kill people they didn't like, take total control. Oh and Mussolini was a socialist....kicked out because he was too radical.....left is as left does.


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
Click to expand...

Here is a quick overview for you junior....

*Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).

*Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a "handful of people" caused Chicago to *cancel* Trump's political rally? Your'e an idiot and a typical libtard trying to spew left-wing propaganda.
> 
> Donald Trump cancels Chicago rally after protesters, supporters clash
Click to expand...


Yes, according to your very own link four people were arrested.  That's smaller than a handful.
Given Chicago's problems with violence not related to Mr. Trump, it was probably a good call to cancel the rally.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
Click to expand...


What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Oh lets look at FDR....
Long after his death new lines of attack opened to attack his policies regarding helping the Jews of Europe,[3] incarcerating Japanese Americans on the West Coast,[4] and opposing anti-lynching legislation.[5]

Criticism of Franklin D. Roosevelt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
All things the left tries to blame the right for...nope...all you.

Criticism of Roosevelt as a "Fascist"...check it out


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
Click to expand...

Your silly narrow definition does not account for statism being a process with left and right wing manifestations.


----------



## owebo

WaitingFor2020 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you're a tad bit fascist.....seems to be a proud democrat trait around here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you don't understand the difference between individual free speech and fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed....we know where you stand in post #62.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?  Your spew of profanity only shows your lack of facts.  Loudly.
Click to expand...

You being a fucktard liberal is your problem, not mine....


----------



## Richard-H

The primary difference between Fascism and Communism is that one is a dictatorship of the wealthy and the other is a dictatorship of the workers. Both use nationalism and military force to enforce that dictatorship. Liberals are neither fascist or communists. They're Liberals - they believe in democracy, well-regulated capitalism and government programs to mitigate the unfairness and poverty inherent in capitalism.


----------



## owebo

JakeStarkey said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a free education for you.  Left wing is collectivist government.  That means anything where government has control over the people.  Right wing is NO government.  In other words anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously don't do traditional and accepted terms and definitions, substituting your own woo woo nonsense instead.
> 
> Fascism is authoritarian, nationalistic, linking business and government, often ethnocentric and racist.  The political philosophy is right wing big government statism.
> 
> Anyone who says far left is communism and far right is anarchism either is poorly educated or up to no good.
Click to expand...

What a clueless liberal dolt.....


----------



## Richard-H

The confusion about fascism is that most people think of Nazi Germany as the ultimate fascism. The Nazi's weren't really fascists. They were extreme nationalists and racists. But more than that they were led by a generation of WWI vets that suffered extreme PTSS. They were out for revenge.

True fascism is Mussolini fascism. Mussolini is the guy that coined the term fascism. He was for extreme suppression of the workers - an absolute dictatorship of the wealthy. He used nationalism as a tool to win the loyalty of the Italian WWI vets and turn them against the workers.


----------



## westwall

WaitingFor2020 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a free education for you.  Left wing is collectivist government.  That means anything where government has control over the people.  Right wing is NO government.  In other words anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion of the word doesn't hold as fact, sir.  I've provided two official definitions that are NOT my opinion.  Why don't you try that and get back to us.  I won't hold my breath.
Click to expand...








Ask yourself a question then, if fascism is so different from Soviet style socialism, what was the difference to the citizenry of both nations?  You have been brainwashed by the Fabian socialists into believing a ridiculous concept.  That being that there can be two forms of political dictatorships, one leftist, and the other rightist.  The simple fact is when government controls the people that is a collectivist country.  Fascist, Communist, socialist, Democratic Socialist.  They are all the same house.  They are merely painted a different color.  

Thus, and logically, the only counter to that extreme, is the opposite, which, of course is anarchy.  Now, I know that you have decades of indoctrination hindering your ability to think for yourself.  But, give it a try.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




Now on to the rest of your post, Mr. P.  The Soldiers of Odin are not lefties.  From the link within your article:

“[Soldiers of Odin] bring together *white supremacists, anti-government groups, anti-immigrant folks*,” said Mark Pitcavage, a senior research fellow with the Anti-Defamation League’s Center on Extremism. “This is a nasty group of people.”

So European KKK types who are anti-immigrant are liberals?  Who openly discriminates against blacks, sir?  Who wants to "build the wall", sir?  

Here's a link to the U.S. chapter's Facebook page:  Soldiers of Odin America | Facebook
And here's their avatar:  





Hardly the latte-sippin' liberals I know.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Richard-H said:


> The confusion about fascism is that most people think of Nazi Germany as the ultimate fascism. The Nazi's weren't really fascists. They were extreme nationalists and racists. But more than that they were led by a generation of WWI vets that suffered extreme PTSS. They were out for revenge.
> 
> True fascism is Mussolini fascism. Mussolini is the guy that coined the term fascism. He was for extreme suppression of the workers - an absolute dictatorship of the wealthy. He used nationalism as a tool to win the loyalty of the Italian WWI vets and turn them against the workers.



You are correct, sir.  The others here are tap dancing as fast as they can, and misstepping badly.


----------



## owebo

Richard-H said:


> The confusion about fascism is that most people think of Nazi Germany as the ultimate fascism. The Nazi's weren't really fascists. They were extreme nationalists and racists. But more than that they were led by a generation of WWI vets that suffered extreme PTSS. They were out for revenge.
> 
> True fascism is Mussolini fascism. Mussolini is the guy that coined the term fascism. He was for extreme suppression of the workers - an absolute dictatorship of the wealthy. He used nationalism as a tool to win the loyalty of the Italian WWI vets and turn them against the workers.


No confusion, except on your end, and I am assuming you are a liberal...no?

Nazis were indeed fascists as they were a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, imposing severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition....

The equivalent here in America----democrats......


----------



## buckeye45_73

Oh and Goldberg a jew and Trump hater said this

Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the book, Goldberg argues that both modern liberalism and fascism descended from progressivism, and that before World War II, "fascism was widely viewed as a progressive social movement with many liberal and left-wing adherents in Europe and the United States".

He was right on.....facisim is a form of progressivism


WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a "handful of people" caused Chicago to *cancel* Trump's political rally? Your'e an idiot and a typical libtard trying to spew left-wing propaganda.
> 
> Donald Trump cancels Chicago rally after protesters, supporters clash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, according to your very own link four people were arrested.  That's smaller than a handful.
> Given Chicago's problems with violence not related to Mr. Trump, it was probably a good call to cancel the rally.
Click to expand...


We all know the left set that shit up....and they are extremely violent...conservatives have to work, we don't have time for that bullshit.


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
Click to expand...

The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact. 

You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....


----------



## owebo

P@triot said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
Click to expand...

The liberal fascists are clueless.....


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno.................conservatives are proving that they really don't know what most political terms actually mean.

Sad, really.


----------



## B. Kidd

owebo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The liberal fascists are clueless.....
Click to expand...


The true liberal fascists are not clueless........they have already had their 'axis of indoctrination' (media, academia, and Hollywood) in place for many decades now and are reaping the benefits of their hard work. It was nice knowing ye, America.


----------



## JakeStarkey

buckeye45_73 said:


> Oh and Goldberg a jew and Trump hater said this
> 
> Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the book, Goldberg argues that both modern liberalism and fascism descended from progressivism, and that before World War II, "fascism was widely viewed as a progressive social movement with many liberal and left-wing adherents in Europe and the United States".
> 
> He was right on.....facisim is a form of progressivism
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a "handful of people" caused Chicago to *cancel* Trump's political rally? Your'e an idiot and a typical libtard trying to spew left-wing propaganda.
> 
> Donald Trump cancels Chicago rally after protesters, supporters clash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, according to your very own link four people were arrested.  That's smaller than a handful.
> Given Chicago's problems with violence not related to Mr. Trump, it was probably a good call to cancel the rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know the left set that shit up....and they are extremely violent...conservatives have to work, we don't have time for that bullshit.
Click to expand...

Progressivism is a process and philosophy with Big Governments from the left and the right for governmental, political, social, and cultural change.


----------



## JakeStarkey

B. Kidd said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The liberal fascists are clueless.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The true liberal fascists are not clueless........they have already had their 'axis of indoctrination' (media, academia, and Hollywood) in place for many decades now and are reaping the benefits of their hard work. It was nice knowing ye, America.
Click to expand...

Fascism comes on the left and right, and someone who tells you it does not, is a fascist.


----------



## B. Kidd

JakeStarkey said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Goldberg a jew and Trump hater said this
> 
> Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the book, Goldberg argues that both modern liberalism and fascism descended from progressivism, and that before World War II, "fascism was widely viewed as a progressive social movement with many liberal and left-wing adherents in Europe and the United States".
> 
> He was right on.....facisim is a form of progressivism
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a "handful of people" caused Chicago to *cancel* Trump's political rally? Your'e an idiot and a typical libtard trying to spew left-wing propaganda.
> 
> Donald Trump cancels Chicago rally after protesters, supporters clash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, according to your very own link four people were arrested.  That's smaller than a handful.
> Given Chicago's problems with violence not related to Mr. Trump, it was probably a good call to cancel the rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know the left set that shit up....and they are extremely violent...conservatives have to work, we don't have time for that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressivism is a process and philosophy with Big Governments from the left and the right for governmental, political, social, and cultural change.
Click to expand...


Glad to see that you are in agreement that we have a one-party big and growing bigger Gov't system. Whether Trump wins or loses the election is not the point, as Trumps' major contribution has been exposing the GOP as really being big-gov't progressives themselves. 
*That, alone, already makes Trump a winner!!!..........................*


----------



## koshergrl

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Oh brother, I hate it when the ignorant pull this crap.

"Many people want to track the Left by a kind of lineage interpretation. So they go back and look at intellectuals (usually quite selectively) and say something like: These people called themselves the Left, the people they hated were “the Right,” they hated the Nazis therefore the Nazis were right-wing."


"...fascism was seen as being to the “right” of *Communism*....Trotsky considered fascism to be *right-wing socialism* or *middle-class socialism*. It seems to me that *the key word there is socialism, which is properly understood as a phenomenon of the Left. (The Soviets also considered not only the New Deal fascist and right-wing, but the American Socialist Party, too*.)"

So perhaps if you are a Marxist, you consider fascism as a right wing phenom.

"Pseudoerasmus (and many others) notes that the Nazis maintained (limited and often purely rhetorical) respect for private property! The Soviets didn’t! Therefore, the Nazis were not left-wing! Well, Elizabeth Warren and Bernie Sanders believe in private property a good deal more than the Nazis did. Does that make them right-wingers?"

"Despite the worker-friendly rhetoric of fascists, they in actual power regimented labour in such a way as to please any strike-breaking capitalist of the 19th century. The Nazis, for example, forced workers into a single state-controlled trades union (DAF), which controlled wage growth and prevented striking and wage arbitration. Businesses (some, not even most), by contrast, were given incentives to consolidate into Morgan-style industrial trusts as shareholers and engage in contractual relations as monopolists or near-monopolists with other trusts and with the state. Here we go again. Yes, Nazis squelched independent labor unions. Yes, yes, Nazis repressed socialists and Communists. Fine, fine. You know who else treated independent labor unions roughly? You know who else repressed socialists and Communists? The Soviet Union. The Soviets surely killed and arrested more domestic socialists, starting with the Mensheviks, than the Nazis did. And how did labor unions fare in the Soviet Union? How were strikes treated? Let’s ask the survivors of the Novocherkassk massacre or the Kengir uprising. "

"The more interesting point, I think, is that most Communist regimes eventually stop erasing traditional society root and branch and move toward a policy of invoking and co-opting useful national traditions and institutions. It turns out that the masses grow weary of doctrinaire socialism and need a little nationalism to get out of bed (and, quite often, nationalist regimes slowly realize they can’t stay in power without becoming ever stricter socialists)...The best example of course is today’s North Korea, which started conventionally Communist but eventually became insanely nationalist (and racist). The economic policies don’t change that much, but the arguments for them do. "

  Read more at: Was Fascism Right-Wing (Again)?


----------



## koshergrl

"Why," I asked Hitler, "do you call yourself a National Socialist, 
since your party programme is the very antithesis of that commonly 
accredited to socialism?"

"Socialism," he retorted, putting down his cup of tea, pugnaciously, 
"is the science of dealing with the common weal. Communism is not 
Socialism. Marxism is not Socialism. The Marxians have stolen the term 
and confused its meaning. I shall take Socialism away from the 
Socialists.

"Socialism is an ancient Aryan, Germanic institution. Our German 
ancestors held certain lands in common. They cultivated the idea of the 
common weal. Marxism has no right to disguise itself as socialism. 
Socialism, unlike Marxism, does not repudiate private property. Unlike 
Marxism, it involves no negation of personality, and unlike Marxism, it 
is patriotic."

Great interviews of the 20th century: Adolf Hitler interviewed by George Sylvester Viereck


----------



## JakeStarkey

B. Kidd said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Goldberg a jew and Trump hater said this
> 
> Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the book, Goldberg argues that both modern liberalism and fascism descended from progressivism, and that before World War II, "fascism was widely viewed as a progressive social movement with many liberal and left-wing adherents in Europe and the United States".
> 
> He was right on.....facisim is a form of progressivism
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> So a "handful of people" caused Chicago to *cancel* Trump's political rally? Your'e an idiot and a typical libtard trying to spew left-wing propaganda.
> 
> Donald Trump cancels Chicago rally after protesters, supporters clash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, according to your very own link four people were arrested.  That's smaller than a handful.
> Given Chicago's problems with violence not related to Mr. Trump, it was probably a good call to cancel the rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know the left set that shit up....and they are extremely violent...conservatives have to work, we don't have time for that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressivism is a process and philosophy with Big Governments from the left and the right for governmental, political, social, and cultural change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to see that you are in agreement that we have a one-party big and growing bigger Gov't system. Whether Trump wins or loses the election is not the point, as Trumps' major contribution has been exposing the GOP as really being big-gov't progressives themselves.
> *That, alone, already makes Trump a winner!!!..........................*
Click to expand...

Trump, my little friend, as you agree, is a right wing fascist.  Yes, the Dems and the Pubs are progressive statist parties.  Only far right and libertarian and anarchist weirdos would think, in this day and age, that is necessarily a bad thing.  Thank you for admitting you are a weirdo.


----------



## B. Kidd

JakeStarkey said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Goldberg a jew and Trump hater said this
> 
> Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the book, Goldberg argues that both modern liberalism and fascism descended from progressivism, and that before World War II, "fascism was widely viewed as a progressive social movement with many liberal and left-wing adherents in Europe and the United States".
> 
> He was right on.....facisim is a form of progressivism
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a "handful of people" caused Chicago to *cancel* Trump's political rally? Your'e an idiot and a typical libtard trying to spew left-wing propaganda.
> 
> Donald Trump cancels Chicago rally after protesters, supporters clash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, according to your very own link four people were arrested.  That's smaller than a handful.
> Given Chicago's problems with violence not related to Mr. Trump, it was probably a good call to cancel the rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know the left set that shit up....and they are extremely violent...conservatives have to work, we don't have time for that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressivism is a process and philosophy with Big Governments from the left and the right for governmental, political, social, and cultural change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to see that you are in agreement that we have a one-party big and growing bigger Gov't system. Whether Trump wins or loses the election is not the point, as Trumps' major contribution has been exposing the GOP as really being big-gov't progressives themselves.
> *That, alone, already makes Trump a winner!!!..........................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump, my little friend, as you agree, is a right wing fascist.  Yes, the Dems and the Pubs are progressive statist parties.  Only far right and libertarian and anarchist weirdos would think, in this day and age, that is necessarily a bad thing.  Thank you for admitting you are a weirdo.
Click to expand...


And thank you for looking completely pawned by me, again..........


----------



## JakeStarkey

B. Kidd said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Goldberg a jew and Trump hater said this
> 
> Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the book, Goldberg argues that both modern liberalism and fascism descended from progressivism, and that before World War II, "fascism was widely viewed as a progressive social movement with many liberal and left-wing adherents in Europe and the United States".
> 
> He was right on.....facisim is a form of progressivism
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, according to your very own link four people were arrested.  That's smaller than a handful.
> Given Chicago's problems with violence not related to Mr. Trump, it was probably a good call to cancel the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the left set that shit up....and they are extremely violent...conservatives have to work, we don't have time for that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressivism is a process and philosophy with Big Governments from the left and the right for governmental, political, social, and cultural change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to see that you are in agreement that we have a one-party big and growing bigger Gov't system. Whether Trump wins or loses the election is not the point, as Trumps' major contribution has been exposing the GOP as really being big-gov't progressives themselves.
> *That, alone, already makes Trump a winner!!!..........................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump, my little friend, as you agree, is a right wing fascist.  Yes, the Dems and the Pubs are progressive statist parties.  Only far right and libertarian and anarchist weirdos would think, in this day and age, that is necessarily a bad thing.  Thank you for admitting you are a weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for looking completely pawned by me, again..........
Click to expand...

Thank you for being pwnd by all of us.  It is great fun watching you try to imitate and write like your betters here, but keep trying, and we will keep helping you.


----------



## B. Kidd

JakeStarkey said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Goldberg a jew and Trump hater said this
> 
> Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the book, Goldberg argues that both modern liberalism and fascism descended from progressivism, and that before World War II, "fascism was widely viewed as a progressive social movement with many liberal and left-wing adherents in Europe and the United States".
> 
> He was right on.....facisim is a form of progressivism
> We all know the left set that shit up....and they are extremely violent...conservatives have to work, we don't have time for that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Progressivism is a process and philosophy with Big Governments from the left and the right for governmental, political, social, and cultural change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to see that you are in agreement that we have a one-party big and growing bigger Gov't system. Whether Trump wins or loses the election is not the point, as Trumps' major contribution has been exposing the GOP as really being big-gov't progressives themselves.
> *That, alone, already makes Trump a winner!!!..........................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump, my little friend, as you agree, is a right wing fascist.  Yes, the Dems and the Pubs are progressive statist parties.  Only far right and libertarian and anarchist weirdos would think, in this day and age, that is necessarily a bad thing.  Thank you for admitting you are a weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for looking completely pawned by me, again..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for being pwnd by all of us.  It is great fun watching you try to imitate and write like your betters here, but keep trying, and we will keep helping you.
Click to expand...


   BTW, you are on the left........


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.


How sad that you think the side that believes in small, limited government (and whose extremists believe in no government at all) is the side that also consists of totalitarian government (or the exact opposite of what right-wing extremism believes).

You continue to take stupid to unprecedented levels WaitingFor2020.


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you're a tad bit fascist.....seems to be a proud democrat trait around here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you don't understand the difference between individual free speech and fascism.
Click to expand...


Disrupting private events is fascism.


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> The primary difference between Fascism and Communism is that one is a dictatorship of the wealthy and the other is a dictatorship of the workers. Both use nationalism and military force to enforce that dictatorship. Liberals are neither fascist or communists. They're Liberals - they believe in democracy, well-regulated capitalism and government programs to mitigate the unfairness and poverty inherent in capitalism.


You do have a point there. And that point really illustrates just how radical the left has become. The Democrat Party has been _completely_ hijacked by socialists/communists/marxists/fascists/etc.

For instance - if the Democrat Party today truly believed in "Democracy" then they would not shred the U.S. Constitution. They would not attempt to strip American's of their 2nd Amendment rights. They wouldn't attempt to strip the American people of their right to choose for their own state whether they accept gay marriage, or government-controlled healthcare, etc.

The left in this country has gone completely bat-shit crazy in a huge way. They are nothing like the true liberals of the JFK-era.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Today's Republicans are nothing like Reagan either.  What's your point?


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Here, Mr. P, this is a political riot:  Scroll to :26
> 
> How about this riot?


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> Today's Republicans are nothing like Reagan either.  What's your point?


That's true! Today's Republican's are 100% JFK-era liberals. However, the Tea Party, the Constitution Party, and the Libertarian Party are _exactly_ like Ronald Reagan. They advocate one thing and one thing only: Constitutional government. Gasp! Oh the horrors of following the law! How will any "liberal" survive?!?!


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Constitutional government? they are much more like fascist regimes than the liberals, who are naturally receptive to other ideas. It is the conservatives that want to tell you what you can do in your bedroom, whom you can marry, and make Christianity the state religion influencing governmental policy, our legal system, and the science we teach in schools. They are very scary and if taken to extremes can easily make some leap to fascism. I mean, considering their intolerance of other people and ideas, their suppression of the vote, their hostility to science, their Orwellian manipulation of the language, etc., it is conceivable they would embrace fascism.


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.


Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that *the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and less powerful *(the complete _opposite_ of fascism, _stupid_). 

As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. The *libertarian* believes that a person should have total freedom unto themselves. You want to smoke crack-cocaine? Go for it! You want to commit suicide? Have at it! 

As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the *Sovereign Citizen*. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto _themselves_. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. 

The farthest fringe and the very end is the *Anarchist*. Unlike the Sovereign Citizen who believes in an ideology that only applies to them (you're welcome to follow the laws - they choose not to), the anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all for _anyone_. It's not just a personal choice for them - it's something they want to see forced on all of society.

This radical fringe element of the right is downright scary. They are a menace to society. They will, and often do, commit murder. They are violent, unhinged, pose a real threat to anyone around them. I do *not*, under _any_ circumstances, condone their actions or agree with their ideology. A Constitutional government is the backbone of a civilized and peaceful society. Nobody has the right to ignore the laws of a Constitutional government (you do have the right to leave anytime you want if you don't like the laws, but you do not have the right to violate them). I have had heated debates with Sovereign Citizens on this board (most of them posing as "libertarians") who have actually stated that you do not have to stop if an officer attempts to pull you over (no, I'm not joking - they have actually stated that right here on this board), you do not have to provide ID, and you can drive away any time you want. Here are a few examples of the violent and despicable Sovereign Citizen:

Convicted Oklahoma City bombing conspirator Terry Nichols was a member of the sovereign citizen movement

In May 2010, two police officers in West Memphis, Arkansas were shot and killed by Joseph T. Kane after Kane and his father were the subject of a traffic stop. Kane and his father were later identified as members of the sovereign citizen movement.

On June 18, 2012, Francis August Schaeffer Cox, who had asserted that he was a sovereign citizen, was found guilty in the United States District Court in Anchorage, Alaska, of several felony charges including conspiracy to commit murder

On June 20, 2012, Anson Chi was arrested by federal authorities for allegedly trying to blow up a natural gas pipe line in a residential area of Plano, Texas.

On July 19, 2012, Martin Jonassen, who had described himself as a sovereign citizen, was found guilty by a jury in a federal court of kidnapping his 21 year old daughter, who he allegedly had sexually abused, and of obstruction of justice. During the incident, the daughter escaped from a hotel room where Jonassen had been holding her, ran naked into a store and begged for help. Jonassen was caught on surveillance footage chasing her, dragging her out of the store and pushing her into his car. The daughter reportedly "had never been to school and only read books about religion, history and the government approved by her father." She had seen a doctor only once in her life. On February 19, 2013, Jonassen was sentenced to forty years in federal prison

On August 27, 2012, Lonnie G. Vernon and Karen Vernon, an Alaska couple who were described as "followers of Schaeffer Cox", pled guilty to conspiracy to commit murder of U.S. District Judge Ralph Beistline, who presided over a federal income tax case based on sovereign-citizen theories which had cost the Vernons their house
However, the right-wing extremists pose a very small threat to society because they are generally "lone wolf" individuals and no more than small groups and they have *very limited resources*. Generally speaking, so long as you leave them alone, they will leave you alone. They are really only a threat to law enforcement who are tasked with enforcing laws upon them which they believe should not be posed against them.

Sovereign citizen movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.


Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.

The radical fringe of the left, believe it or not, is actually more scary and dangerous than the radical fringe of the right. While the radical fringe of the right has murderous tendencies, these are almost always limited to individuals or very small groups. The radical fringe of the left, through out history, are responsible for the murder of HUNDREDS of MILLIONS. The well known, notorious examples below:

Joseph Stalin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of anywhere from 40 to 60 _million_ people

Adolf Hitler - responsible for orchestrating the death of over 11 _million_ people

Vladimir Lenin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of nearly 3.5 _million_ people.

Benito Mussolini - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands

Saddam Hussein - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands

As you can see, the radical left is far more dangerous than the radical right because of the power handed to them by the people. While the fringe right is limited in the havoc they can wreak because they are extremely limited in their resources, *the radical left has nearly unlimited resources* because of their control over the government, and hence, the people.


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85319
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be one of the prouder stupid liberal fucktards.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reference is from a blog by a guy named Woody.  Note the credit it in the lower right hand corner.  Are you so easily duped all the time or just this one?
> Don't take my word for it, just learn how to use a dictionary.
> 
> fascism: definition of fascism in Oxford dictionary (American English) (US)
> "The term Fascism was first used of the *totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolin**i* in Italy (1922–43), and the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, *a contempt for democracy, *aninsistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.""
Click to expand...


Any definition that contains the term "right wing" is bullshit, automatically.  Whether it's "right wing" is an opinion.  First you have to define the term "right wing," and supporting socialism doesn't fit the definition.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

P@triot said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> The radical fringe of the left, believe it or not, is actually more scary and dangerous than the radical fringe of the right. While the radical fringe of the right has murderous tendencies, these are almost always limited to individuals or very small groups. The radical fringe of the left, through out history, are responsible for the murder of HUNDREDS of MILLIONS. The well known, notorious examples below:
> 
> Joseph Stalin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of anywhere from 40 to 60 _million_ people
> 
> Adolf Hitler - responsible for orchestrating the death of over 11 _million_ people
> 
> Vladimir Lenin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of nearly 3.5 _million_ people.
> 
> Benito Mussolini - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands
> 
> Saddam Hussein - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands
> 
> As you can see, the radical left is far more dangerous than the radical right because of the power handed to them by the people. While the fringe right is limited in the havoc they can wreak because they are extremely limited in their resources, *the radical left has nearly unlimited resources* because of their control over the government, and hence, the people.
Click to expand...


I think I would enjoy this thread more without the cut and paste, it makes me feel like I'm arguing against a book. Do  you think you could put your own thoughts into your answers?


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.


You mean the leftwing definitions don't suit us.  Yes, that's correct.  Leftwing definitions are bullshit.


----------



## owebo

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.................conservatives are proving that they really don't know what most political terms actually mean.
> 
> Sad, really.


And then there is you....


----------



## Juan de Fuca

From the Far Left to the Far Right....


4R) ANARCHISM


3R) COMMUNISM


2R) SOCIALISM


1R) LIBERALISM/PROGRESSIVISM


============================


1L) CONSERVATIVISM


2L) REACTIONARIANISM


3L) MONARCHISM


4L) FASCISM/NAZISM


Hitler and the Nazis were right wing. This is how they considered themselves, this is how their current neo-nazi successors consider themselves. Its how everyone considered them in their heyday: The Russian Communists, the US Capitalists, the various European and Asian nations: All knew the Nazis were the voice of the far right. This is how history has always considered them. It was never a question when they were in power. Hitler CLEARLY situated ANTI-COMMUNISM as a core facet of his political vision.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> The radical fringe of the left, believe it or not, is actually more scary and dangerous than the radical fringe of the right. While the radical fringe of the right has murderous tendencies, these are almost always limited to individuals or very small groups. The radical fringe of the left, through out history, are responsible for the murder of HUNDREDS of MILLIONS. The well known, notorious examples below:
> 
> Joseph Stalin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of anywhere from 40 to 60 _million_ people
> 
> Adolf Hitler - responsible for orchestrating the death of over 11 _million_ people
> 
> Vladimir Lenin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of nearly 3.5 _million_ people.
> 
> Benito Mussolini - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands
> 
> Saddam Hussein - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands
> 
> As you can see, the radical left is far more dangerous than the radical right because of the power handed to them by the people. While the fringe right is limited in the havoc they can wreak because they are extremely limited in their resources, *the radical left has nearly unlimited resources* because of their control over the government, and hence, the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I would enjoy this thread more without the cut and paste, it makes me feel like I'm arguing against a book. Do  you think you could put your own thoughts into your answers?
Click to expand...

Don't go away mad fascist liberal...just go away....


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a free education for you.  Left wing is collectivist government.  That means anything where government has control over the people.  Right wing is NO government.  In other words anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion of the word doesn't hold as fact, sir.  I've provided two official definitions that are NOT my opinion.  Why don't you try that and get back to us.  I won't hold my breath.
Click to expand...


They may not be your opinion, but they are still opinion.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> From the Far Left to the Far Right....
> 
> 
> 4R) ANARCHISM
> 
> 
> 3R) COMMUNISM
> 
> 
> 2R) SOCIALISM
> 
> 
> 1R) LIBERALISM/PROGRESSIVISM
> 
> 
> ============================
> 
> 
> 1L) CONSERVATIVISM
> 
> 
> 2L) REACTIONARIANISM
> 
> 
> 3L) MONARCHISM
> 
> 
> 4L) FASCISM/NAZISM
> 
> 
> Hitler and the Nazis were right wing. This is how they considered themselves, this is how their current neo-nazi successors consider themselves. Its how everyone considered them in their heyday: The Russian Communists, the US Capitalists, the various European and Asian nations: All knew the Nazis were the voice of the far right. This is how history has always considered them. It was never a question when they were in power. Hitler CLEARLY situated ANTI-COMMUNISM as a core facet of his political vision.


not quite.....


----------



## bripat9643

Richard-H said:


> The confusion about fascism is that most people think of Nazi Germany as the ultimate fascism. The Nazi's weren't really fascists. They were extreme nationalists and racists. But more than that they were led by a generation of WWI vets that suffered extreme PTSS. They were out for revenge.
> 
> True fascism is Mussolini fascism. Mussolini is the guy that coined the term fascism. He was for extreme suppression of the workers - an absolute dictatorship of the wealthy. He used nationalism as a tool to win the loyalty of the Italian WWI vets and turn them against the workers.



What a load of horseshit.  Mussolini claimed he was a big supporter of the workers.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

owebo said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> The radical fringe of the left, believe it or not, is actually more scary and dangerous than the radical fringe of the right. While the radical fringe of the right has murderous tendencies, these are almost always limited to individuals or very small groups. The radical fringe of the left, through out history, are responsible for the murder of HUNDREDS of MILLIONS. The well known, notorious examples below:
> 
> Joseph Stalin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of anywhere from 40 to 60 _million_ people
> 
> Adolf Hitler - responsible for orchestrating the death of over 11 _million_ people
> 
> Vladimir Lenin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of nearly 3.5 _million_ people.
> 
> Benito Mussolini - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands
> 
> Saddam Hussein - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands
> 
> As you can see, the radical left is far more dangerous than the radical right because of the power handed to them by the people. While the fringe right is limited in the havoc they can wreak because they are extremely limited in their resources, *the radical left has nearly unlimited resources* because of their control over the government, and hence, the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I would enjoy this thread more without the cut and paste, it makes me feel like I'm arguing against a book. Do  you think you could put your own thoughts into your answers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go away mad fascist liberal...just go away....
Click to expand...


Well I heard when you ran away from home the newspaper in your town said "Do not come home and all will be forgiven"


----------



## P@triot

Juan de Fuca said:


> It is the conservatives that want to tell you what you can do in your bedroom,



Why do liberals _insist_ on *lying*? It's liberals that insist the government climb into their bed with them. Conservatives say "keep government out of the gay relationship". It's liberals that are dragging government kicking and screaming into their bed with them.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

bripat9643 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion about fascism is that most people think of Nazi Germany as the ultimate fascism. The Nazi's weren't really fascists. They were extreme nationalists and racists. But more than that they were led by a generation of WWI vets that suffered extreme PTSS. They were out for revenge.
> 
> True fascism is Mussolini fascism. Mussolini is the guy that coined the term fascism. He was for extreme suppression of the workers - an absolute dictatorship of the wealthy. He used nationalism as a tool to win the loyalty of the Italian WWI vets and turn them against the workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horseshit.  Mussolini claimed he was a big supporter of the workers.
Click to expand...


Cite? it's the only way anyone can educate you.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting that these scared people have to just create their own definitions when real ones don't suit them.  Trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> The radical fringe of the left, believe it or not, is actually more scary and dangerous than the radical fringe of the right. While the radical fringe of the right has murderous tendencies, these are almost always limited to individuals or very small groups. The radical fringe of the left, through out history, are responsible for the murder of HUNDREDS of MILLIONS. The well known, notorious examples below:
> 
> Joseph Stalin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of anywhere from 40 to 60 _million_ people
> 
> Adolf Hitler - responsible for orchestrating the death of over 11 _million_ people
> 
> Vladimir Lenin - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of nearly 3.5 _million_ people.
> 
> Benito Mussolini - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands
> 
> Saddam Hussein - estimates are he was responsible for orchestrating the death of many thousands
> 
> As you can see, the radical left is far more dangerous than the radical right because of the power handed to them by the people. While the fringe right is limited in the havoc they can wreak because they are extremely limited in their resources, *the radical left has nearly unlimited resources* because of their control over the government, and hence, the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I would enjoy this thread more without the cut and paste, it makes me feel like I'm arguing against a book. Do  you think you could put your own thoughts into your answers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go away mad fascist liberal...just go away....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I heard when you ran away from home the newspaper in your town said "Do not come home and all will be forgiven"
Click to expand...

Actually, it went bankrupt....fascist liberal unions....


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
Click to expand...


They can't even define "right wing" and "left wing."


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lol,

Yep, releasing prisoners that are serving time for smoking pot = fascism
Allowing gays to marry is fascism
Allowing transgender people to come out and feel safe = fascism
Helping the poor is fascism.


The far right is mentally insane.


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a "handful of people" caused Chicago to *cancel* Trump's political rally? Your'e an idiot and a typical libtard trying to spew left-wing propaganda.
> 
> Donald Trump cancels Chicago rally after protesters, supporters clash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, according to your very own link four people were arrested.  That's smaller than a handful.
> Given Chicago's problems with violence not related to Mr. Trump, it was probably a good call to cancel the rally.
Click to expand...

Just because the left-wing city doesn't arrest everyone involved in violence against a Republican candidate doesn't mean that other people weren't involved. Are you really dumb enough to believe that *FOUR* people could get a multi-million dollar even *cancelled*?!?


----------



## ScienceRocks

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't even define "right wing" and "left wing."
Click to expand...



The way it is becoming in America today?
Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.


----------



## owebo

Matthew said:


> Lol,
> 
> Yep, releasing prisoners that are serving time for smoking pot = fascism
> Allowing gays to marry is fascism
> Allowing transgender people to come out and feel safe = fascism
> Helping the poor is fascism.
> 
> 
> The far right is mentally insane.


Says the fascist government employee......


----------



## Juan de Fuca

P@triot said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the conservatives that want to tell you what you can do in your bedroom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do liberals _insist_ on *lying*? It's liberals that insist the government climb into their bed with them. Conservatives say "keep government out of the gay relationship". It's liberals that are dragging government kicking and screaming into their bed with them.
Click to expand...


Oh! Riiight! We'll forget about proposition 8 and the Supreme court challenges by religious right, we'll forget about sodomy laws, and all the other legal finagling done by the right. It isn't the left doing that stuff it's your church going neighbors who just happen to vote Republican.


----------



## ScienceRocks

bripat9643 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion about fascism is that most people think of Nazi Germany as the ultimate fascism. The Nazi's weren't really fascists. They were extreme nationalists and racists. But more than that they were led by a generation of WWI vets that suffered extreme PTSS. They were out for revenge.
> 
> True fascism is Mussolini fascism. Mussolini is the guy that coined the term fascism. He was for extreme suppression of the workers - an absolute dictatorship of the wealthy. He used nationalism as a tool to win the loyalty of the Italian WWI vets and turn them against the workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horseshit.  Mussolini claimed he was a big supporter of the workers.
Click to expand...


And you think workers shouldn't have regulations and rights? You live in the wrong century.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> Lol,
> 
> Yep, releasing prisoners that are serving time for smoking pot = fascism
> Allowing gays to marry is fascism
> Allowing transgender people to come out and feel safe = fascism
> Helping the poor is fascism.
> The far right is mentally insane.


*Forcing* people to call a man a woman = fascism

*Forcing* a bakery to be a part of a homosexual wedding = fascism

*Forcing* a farm to host a homosexual wedding = fascism

*Forcing* a 6-year old girl to shower or pee with a mentally disturbed, sexually deviant man = fascism

See a pattern, _stupid_? Any other questions, _stupid_?


----------



## owebo

Matthew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion about fascism is that most people think of Nazi Germany as the ultimate fascism. The Nazi's weren't really fascists. They were extreme nationalists and racists. But more than that they were led by a generation of WWI vets that suffered extreme PTSS. They were out for revenge.
> 
> True fascism is Mussolini fascism. Mussolini is the guy that coined the term fascism. He was for extreme suppression of the workers - an absolute dictatorship of the wealthy. He used nationalism as a tool to win the loyalty of the Italian WWI vets and turn them against the workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horseshit.  Mussolini claimed he was a big supporter of the workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you think workers shouldn't have regulations and rights? You live in the wrong century.
Click to expand...

I love right to work states....why?


----------



## Juan de Fuca

P@triot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Yep, releasing prisoners that are serving time for smoking pot = fascism
> Allowing gays to marry is fascism
> Allowing transgender people to come out and feel safe = fascism
> Helping the poor is fascism.
> The far right is mentally insane.
> 
> 
> 
> *Forcing* people to call a man a woman = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a bakery to be a part of a homosexual wedding = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a farm to host a homosexual wedding = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a 6-year old girl to shower or pee with a mentally disturbed, sexually deviant man = fascism
> 
> See a pattern, _stupid_? Any other questions, _stupid_?
Click to expand...


Dum Dum, all of those conditions are set by the constitution and is why the courts reinforce them. Maybe you should go back to school and learn at bit.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> Allowing gays to marry is fascism


Yeah...it _is_ stupid. Oh wait - I forgot you are the tool who never read the U.S. Constitution. Allow me to enlighten you chief:

*10th Amendment:
The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.*

Since marriage is not a power of the federal government, forcing the American people to accept gay marriage in all 50 states against their will is the very definition of fascism, _stupid_. Do you _ever_ think before you post or do you enjoy looking really stupid?


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Here are 14 defining characteristics of fascism by Dr. Lawerence Britt ( Source:  Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism):


1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism

2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights

3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause

4. Supremacy of the Military

5. Rampant Sexism

6. Controlled Mass Media

7. Obsession with National Security

8. Religion and Government are Intertwined

9. Corporate Power is Protected

10. Labor Power is Suppressed

11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts

12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment

13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption

14. Fraudulent Elections

Now go compare this to the respective party platforms of each party and see which one resembles Fascism more.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Yep, releasing prisoners that are serving time for smoking pot = fascism
> Allowing gays to marry is fascism
> Allowing transgender people to come out and feel safe = fascism
> Helping the poor is fascism.
> The far right is mentally insane.
> 
> 
> 
> *Forcing* people to call a man a woman = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a bakery to be a part of a homosexual wedding = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a farm to host a homosexual wedding = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a 6-year old girl to shower or pee with a mentally disturbed, sexually deviant man = fascism
> 
> See a pattern, _stupid_? Any other questions, _stupid_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dum Dum, all of those conditions are set by the constitution and is why the courts reinforce them. Maybe you should go back to school and learn at bit.
Click to expand...

Link to marriage in the constitution?  Thanks.....


----------



## P@triot

Juan de Fuca said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Yep, releasing prisoners that are serving time for smoking pot = fascism
> Allowing gays to marry is fascism
> Allowing transgender people to come out and feel safe = fascism
> Helping the poor is fascism.
> The far right is mentally insane.
> 
> 
> 
> *Forcing* people to call a man a woman = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a bakery to be a part of a homosexual wedding = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a farm to host a homosexual wedding = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a 6-year old girl to shower or pee with a mentally disturbed, sexually deviant man = fascism
> 
> See a pattern, _stupid_? Any other questions, _stupid_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dum Dum, all of those conditions are set by the constitution and is why the courts reinforce them. Maybe you should go back to school and learn at bit.
Click to expand...

Dumb Dumb (nice spelling - you're so dumb you can't even spell dumb  ) - they are *not*. You should try reading the U.S. Constitution just _once_ in your life. Post #139 above will _prove_ how stupid you are.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> Here are 14 defining characteristics of fascism by Dr. Lawerence Britt ( Source:  Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism):
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> 11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts
> 
> 12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment
> 
> 13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption
> 
> 14. Fraudulent Elections
> 
> Now go compare this to the respective party platforms of each party and see which one resembles Fascism more.


Democrats...


----------



## kaz

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Fascism is a step, obviously they are going to socialism and full Marxism.  Fascism is socialism light


----------



## ScienceRocks

Juan,

That sounds just like the crap Donald trump is running on.


----------



## ScienceRocks

You may not LIKE Gays and transgender people but giving them the same rights and protections everyone else enjoys isn't fascism. In fact it is the right thing to do.

No one is stopping anyone from worshiping their god.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> Helping the poor is fascism.


Yeah _stupid_ - it _is_. Where in the U.S. Constitution does the federal government drive the *power* to take money against my will and give it to someone else to "help the poor" (love that immature emotional libtard talking point).

I know you've never read the U.S. Constitution but I'll clue you in - it doesn't. No where. And don't even say the pathetic and desperate "General Welfare" libtard talking point. That is *not* a _power_. That describes the federal government's latitude when it comes to their restricted 18 enumerated powers *delegated to them* by the states.

I'll eat you alive with facts if you even attempt that juvenile liberal *lie*.


----------



## kaz

Matthew said:


> You may not LIKE Gays and transgender people but giving them the same rights and protections everyone else enjoys isn't fascism. In fact it is the right thing to do.
> 
> No one is stopping anyone from worshiping their god.



You're going to have to help me with this one.  Gays and transgenders are worshiping what God again?


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> You may not LIKE Gays and transgender people but giving them the same rights and protections everyone else enjoys isn't fascism. In fact *it is the right thing to do*. No one is stopping anyone from worshiping their god.


Said _every_ fascist ever... 

You just proved the point Matty boy. Thank you! By the way - faith goes far beyond worship. It also means NOT engaging in activities that faith proclaims to be *sinful*. Idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

B. Kidd said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressivism is a process and philosophy with Big Governments from the left and the right for governmental, political, social, and cultural change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that you are in agreement that we have a one-party big and growing bigger Gov't system. Whether Trump wins or loses the election is not the point, as Trumps' major contribution has been exposing the GOP as really being big-gov't progressives themselves.
> *That, alone, already makes Trump a winner!!!..........................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump, my little friend, as you agree, is a right wing fascist.  Yes, the Dems and the Pubs are progressive statist parties.  Only far right and libertarian and anarchist weirdos would think, in this day and age, that is necessarily a bad thing.  Thank you for admitting you are a weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for looking completely pawned by me, again..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for being pwnd by all of us.  It is great fun watching you try to imitate and write like your betters here, but keep trying, and we will keep helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, you are on the left........
Click to expand...

To your left, but you are hull down on the far right so only the top of your head is showing.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

kaz said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may not LIKE Gays and transgender people but giving them the same rights and protections everyone else enjoys isn't fascism. In fact it is the right thing to do.
> 
> No one is stopping anyone from worshiping their god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to help me with this one.  Gays and transgenders are worshiping what God again?
Click to expand...


In this country it doesn't matter, they could be practicing Zoroastrianism and the constitution protects them.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The left wants people to have more freedoms and more wealth to be in the hands of the middle class. The right wants a religious dictatorship that protects only the super rich.

Now tell me about fascism!


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> You may not LIKE Gays and transgender people but giving them the same rights and protections everyone else enjoys isn't fascism. In fact *it is the right thing to do*. No one is stopping anyone from worshiping their god.


I love the arrogance of liberal talking points. How many times as Obama declared something was (and I quote) "the right thing to do"?

Excuse me Matt - but where the _fuck_ do you derive the power to decide for society what is "the right thing to do"? The American people decide what is "the right thing to do" and that's why the 10th Amendment was written - to ensure the people could decide for themselves what type of state and what type of community they wanted to live in. Nobody empowered your arrogant ass to decide for us. You don't get to declare what is and what is not "the right thing to do".


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, right or left could be authoritarian. Fascism is (and should be) reserved for extreme right movements that specifically place the state above all else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No genius....right *cannot* be "authoritarian". The right's ideology is all about the individual. Small government. So the further right you go, government get smaller and smaller until you reach no government at all. Right-wing extremism is anarchy genius. Left-wing extremism is communism/fascism/socialism/etc.
Click to expand...

The right can be progressive statist with emphasis on nationalism, ethnocentrism, nativism, racism, all enforced by Big Government.


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just start right here, Mr. P:
> 
> _"They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot..."_
> 
> Riot?  You mean a handful of people who stand up, shout and then are bodily removed by security is a riot?  How old are you?
> 
> _""" (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property).""_
> 
> Because these individuals are escorted outside the building?
> 
> _"" If someone attempts to merely attend a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.""_
> *fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/*
> _*noun*_
> 
> *an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> Mr. P, you are an idiot, sir.  I won't even bother reading the rest of your drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't even define "right wing" and "left wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is becoming in America today?
> Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.
Click to expand...


I'm an atheist, so how does that square with your moron definitions?


----------



## P@triot

Juan de Fuca said:


> In this country it doesn't matter, they could be practicing Zoroastrianism and the constitution protects them.


Says the side that works to obliterate the U.S. Constitution around the clock. Oh the irony of such an idiotic statement....


----------



## JakeStarkey

bripat9643 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick overview for you junior....
> 
> *Conservatives* believe in small government with limited power. Which means the more "radical" you go right, government continues to get smaller and less powerful (Sovereign Citizen) until you reach the most radical form of all - no government (ie Anarchist).
> 
> *Liberals* believe in large government controlling everything. Which means, the more "radical" you go left, government continues to get bigger and more powerful until you have fascism, totalitarianism, communism, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't even define "right wing" and "left wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is becoming in America today?
> Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist, so how does that square with your moron definitions?
Click to expand...

bripat means statist but is confused with the words.


----------



## kaz

Juan de Fuca said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may not LIKE Gays and transgender people but giving them the same rights and protections everyone else enjoys isn't fascism. In fact it is the right thing to do.
> 
> No one is stopping anyone from worshiping their god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to help me with this one.  Gays and transgenders are worshiping what God again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this country it doesn't matter, they could be practicing Zoroastrianism and the constitution protects them.
Click to expand...


Swish, another snarky comment that has zero to do with the discussion.  Maybe your cat can explain it to you


----------



## ScienceRocks

During the french revolution the right also supported the upper class and the king. This is what the right has always been about. The few at the top = good! Everyone else = bad!

The left were the poor and the little guy telling them to fuck off and give me more rights.


----------



## bripat9643

Juan de Fuca said:


> Here are 14 defining characteristics of fascism by Dr. Lawerence Britt ( Source:  Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism):
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> 11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts
> 
> 12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment
> 
> 13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption
> 
> 14. Fraudulent Elections
> 
> Now go compare this to the respective party platforms of each party and see which one resembles Fascism more.



Obviously you aren't aware of the fact that Mr Britt was exposed as a fraud long ago.  He's not a doctor of anything.  He's a marketing executive.  His opinions on fascism are no more authoritative than mine.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

P@triot said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country it doesn't matter, they could be practicing Zoroastrianism and the constitution protects them.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the side that works to obliterate the U.S. Constitution around the clock. Oh the irony of such an idiotic statement....
Click to expand...


Then you best learn the constitution because when you make rants about something you have little knowledge you just make yourself look stupid.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, right or left could be authoritarian. Fascism is (and should be) reserved for extreme right movements that specifically place the state above all else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No genius....right *cannot* be "authoritarian". The right's ideology is all about the individual. Small government. So the further right you go, government get smaller and smaller until you reach no government at all. Right-wing extremism is anarchy genius. Left-wing extremism is communism/fascism/socialism/etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right can be progressive statist with emphasis on nationalism, ethnocentrism, nativism, racism, all enforced by Big Government.
Click to expand...

The right can be "progressive?"  You just proved you're an idiot who isn't afraid to contradict himself.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> The left wants people to have more freedoms and more wealth to be in the hands of the middle class. The right wants a religious dictatorship that protects only the super rich. Now tell me about fascism!


The left creates economic policy which keeps everyone in poverty except for those in power (just like Joseph Stalin, Vladimir Lenin, Fidel Castro, etc.). In addition, they implement policy to ensure they retain power instead of the people (like Obamacare, Obergfell, etc.).

The right reduces taxes for ALL so that EVERYONE has more money in their pocket, rolls back regulations so that ALL have more freedom, and limits government.

Sorry Matty boy - you're ignorance is on full display here today. You need to educate yourself and stop swallowing the propaganda.


----------



## P@triot

Juan de Fuca said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country it doesn't matter, they could be practicing Zoroastrianism and the constitution protects them.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the side that works to obliterate the U.S. Constitution around the clock. Oh the irony of such an idiotic statement....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you best learn the constitution because when you make rants about something you have little knowledge you just make yourself look stupid.
Click to expand...

Dude....I've forgotten more about the Constitution than you will _ever_ know. I've already proven that you've never read it. Not even once. That's how lazy and uneducated you are.


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion about fascism is that most people think of Nazi Germany as the ultimate fascism. The Nazi's weren't really fascists. They were extreme nationalists and racists. But more than that they were led by a generation of WWI vets that suffered extreme PTSS. They were out for revenge.
> 
> True fascism is Mussolini fascism. Mussolini is the guy that coined the term fascism. He was for extreme suppression of the workers - an absolute dictatorship of the wealthy. He used nationalism as a tool to win the loyalty of the Italian WWI vets and turn them against the workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horseshit.  Mussolini claimed he was a big supporter of the workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you think workers shouldn't have regulations and rights? You live in the wrong century.
Click to expand...


What does that idiocy have to do with Mussolini?


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this country it doesn't matter, they could be practicing Zoroastrianism and the constitution protects them.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the side that works to obliterate the U.S. Constitution around the clock. Oh the irony of such an idiotic statement....
Click to expand...

The drugs are not helping you.  Your limited thinking is very muddled.  You and bripat both suffer the same problems. 


.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> The way it is becoming in America today?
> Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.


That's a cute false narrative. Now for the *truth*...

Right ----> The U.S. Constitution ensures *freedom* (and that includes the *freedom* to hate homosexual, be racist, bigoted, etc.).

Left ----> We are obsessed with power and control. We will force our fascist views down the throats of everyone and the entire nation will Nazi goose-step in the exact same direction. We will consolidate power for ourselves and ensure that the people live in poverty so that they are dependent on government for even their most basic needs so that they continue to vote Dumbocrat on the empty promise that we will "provide" for them.


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> The left wants people to have more freedoms and more wealth to be in the hands of the middle class. The right wants a religious dictatorship that protects only the super rich.
> 
> Now tell me about fascism!


IF the left wants the middle class to have more wealth, then why are they always the importation of millions of illegal aliens from third world countries who will drive their wages down?


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> During the french revolution the right also supported the upper class and the king. This is what the right has always been about. The few at the top = good! Everyone else = bad!
> 
> The left were the poor and the little guy telling them to fuck off and give me more rights.



The terms "right" and "left" as they applied then have nothing to do with their modern definitions.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

bripat9643 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 14 defining characteristics of fascism by Dr. Lawerence Britt ( Source:  Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism):
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> 11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts
> 
> 12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment
> 
> 13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption
> 
> 14. Fraudulent Elections
> 
> Now go compare this to the respective party platforms of each party and see which one resembles Fascism more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't aware of the fact that Mr Britt was exposed as a fraud long ago.  He's not a doctor of anything.  He's a marketing executive.  His opinions on fascism are no more authoritative than mine.
Click to expand...

Yes Britt is a retired executive of Xerox but also has spent a lifetime researching the subject. He has written two books and has contributed to numerous magazine article, The only reason the right tries to defame him is because they don't enjoy his conclusions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, right or left could be authoritarian. Fascism is (and should be) reserved for extreme right movements that specifically place the state above all else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No genius....right *cannot* be "authoritarian". The right's ideology is all about the individual. Small government. So the further right you go, government get smaller and smaller until you reach no government at all. Right-wing extremism is anarchy genius. Left-wing extremism is communism/fascism/socialism/etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right can be progressive statist with emphasis on nationalism, ethnocentrism, nativism, racism, all enforced by Big Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right can be "progressive?"  You just proved you're an idiot who isn't afraid to contradict himself.
Click to expand...

Of course it can.  Progressivism is a philosophy and process using big government to enforce changes: so since uber nationalism, nativism, jingoism, ethnocentrism, sexism, etc., are increasingly disturbing forms of far right wingery, yes, you are a progressive statist who pretends he is an anarchist.  You goof, you have no idea what is an anarchist.


----------



## bripat9643

Juan de Fuca said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 14 defining characteristics of fascism by Dr. Lawerence Britt ( Source:  Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism):
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> 11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts
> 
> 12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment
> 
> 13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption
> 
> 14. Fraudulent Elections
> 
> Now go compare this to the respective party platforms of each party and see which one resembles Fascism more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't aware of the fact that Mr Britt was exposed as a fraud long ago.  He's not a doctor of anything.  He's a marketing executive.  His opinions on fascism are no more authoritative than mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Britt is a retired executive of Xerox but also has spent a lifetime researching the subject. He has written two books and has contributed to numerous magazine article, The only reason the right tries to defame him is because they don't enjoy his conclusions.
Click to expand...


Why should anyone believe a thing he says?


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> And you think workers shouldn't have regulations and rights? You live in the wrong century.


In the workplace? No, _stupid_! Employment is a voluntary agreement between you and the employer. The problem with you ignorant libtards is that you believe corporations are an extension of government - and that as such they _owe_ you something. Corporations are not an extension of government. They are (or were anyway - before the fascism of liberals) *private* organizations in the *free market*. They have the right to operate any way they choose, and if you don't like it, you are completely free to leave and find a new job.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Right ----> The U.S. Constitution ensures *freedom* (and that includes the *freedom* to hate homosexual, be racist, bigoted, etc.)."  And the statist progressive right wants to use Big Government to enforce its hatred on the rest of America. Nuh uh, little fuckers, never will happen.


----------



## P@triot

owebo said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Yep, releasing prisoners that are serving time for smoking pot = fascism
> Allowing gays to marry is fascism
> Allowing transgender people to come out and feel safe = fascism
> Helping the poor is fascism.
> The far right is mentally insane.
> 
> 
> 
> *Forcing* people to call a man a woman = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a bakery to be a part of a homosexual wedding = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a farm to host a homosexual wedding = fascism
> 
> *Forcing* a 6-year old girl to shower or pee with a mentally disturbed, sexually deviant man = fascism
> 
> See a pattern, _stupid_? Any other questions, _stupid_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dum Dum, all of those conditions are set by the constitution and is why the courts reinforce them. Maybe you should go back to school and learn at bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to marriage in the constitution?  Thanks.....
Click to expand...

He's never read the U.S. Constitution. How in the hell can he provide you with a link to any part of it?


----------



## Juan de Fuca

bripat9643 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 14 defining characteristics of fascism by Dr. Lawerence Britt ( Source:  Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism):
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> 11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts
> 
> 12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment
> 
> 13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption
> 
> 14. Fraudulent Elections
> 
> Now go compare this to the respective party platforms of each party and see which one resembles Fascism more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't aware of the fact that Mr Britt was exposed as a fraud long ago.  He's not a doctor of anything.  He's a marketing executive.  His opinions on fascism are no more authoritative than mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Britt is a retired executive of Xerox but also has spent a lifetime researching the subject. He has written two books and has contributed to numerous magazine article, The only reason the right tries to defame him is because they don't enjoy his conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone believe a thing he says?
Click to expand...


Because he has written enough to be considered a scholar on the subject.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, right or left could be authoritarian. Fascism is (and should be) reserved for extreme right movements that specifically place the state above all else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No genius....right *cannot* be "authoritarian". The right's ideology is all about the individual. Small government. So the further right you go, government get smaller and smaller until you reach no government at all. Right-wing extremism is anarchy genius. Left-wing extremism is communism/fascism/socialism/etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right can be progressive statist with emphasis on nationalism, ethnocentrism, nativism, racism, all enforced by Big Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right can be "progressive?"  You just proved you're an idiot who isn't afraid to contradict himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it can.  Progressivism is a philosophy and process using big government to enforce changes: so since uber nationalism, nativism, jingoism, ethnocentrism, sexism, etc., are increasingly disturbing forms of far right wingery, yes, you are a progressive statist who pretends he is an anarchist.  You goof, you have no idea what is an anarchist.
Click to expand...


 I want to abolish the government.  So how am I a "progressive statist?"

Do words mean anything at all to you, Fakey?


----------



## bripat9643

Juan de Fuca said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 14 defining characteristics of fascism by Dr. Lawerence Britt ( Source:  Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism):
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> 11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts
> 
> 12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment
> 
> 13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption
> 
> 14. Fraudulent Elections
> 
> Now go compare this to the respective party platforms of each party and see which one resembles Fascism more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't aware of the fact that Mr Britt was exposed as a fraud long ago.  He's not a doctor of anything.  He's a marketing executive.  His opinions on fascism are no more authoritative than mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Britt is a retired executive of Xerox but also has spent a lifetime researching the subject. He has written two books and has contributed to numerous magazine article, The only reason the right tries to defame him is because they don't enjoy his conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone believe a thing he says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he has written enough to be considered a scholar on the subject.
Click to expand...


He's mostly considered a con artists on the subject.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I have kicked ass sufficiently on the right wing Big Government statists Patriot and bripat.  bripat does not want to abolish government, he wants to increase.  He is a fascist in anarchist clothing.

Time for dinner.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> During the french revolution the right also supported the upper class and the king. This is what the right has always been about. The few at the top = good! Everyone else = bad!
> 
> The left were the poor and the little guy telling them to fuck off and give me more rights.


It's not free market capitalism which created Fidel Castro at the top in Cuba and everyone else in poverty! It's not free market capitalism which created Joseph Stalin at the top in the U.S.S.R and everyone else in poverty!

(Pssst...._stupid_....it was liberalism)


----------



## P@triot

Juan de Fuca said:


> Because he has written enough to be considered a scholar on the subject.


Well there is some fine liberal "logic" 

Look junior - I've written way more about capitalism and the U.S. Constitution just right here on USMB than Britt has written in his lifetime. So by your "logic" - I win. Thank you!


----------



## Juan de Fuca

bripat9643 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 14 defining characteristics of fascism by Dr. Lawerence Britt ( Source:  Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism):
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> 11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts
> 
> 12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment
> 
> 13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption
> 
> 14. Fraudulent Elections
> 
> Now go compare this to the respective party platforms of each party and see which one resembles Fascism more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't aware of the fact that Mr Britt was exposed as a fraud long ago.  He's not a doctor of anything.  He's a marketing executive.  His opinions on fascism are no more authoritative than mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Britt is a retired executive of Xerox but also has spent a lifetime researching the subject. He has written two books and has contributed to numerous magazine article, The only reason the right tries to defame him is because they don't enjoy his conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone believe a thing he says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he has written enough to be considered a scholar on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's mostly considered a con artists on the subject.
Click to expand...


By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.


You ever notice that Matty boy always preaches about "taking care of people" but yet he doesn't use the liberty that other men and women _died_ for - to "help people"? Instead he selfishly demands that the American people fund his job (because he can't hack it in the private sector) and he selfishly demands that government place a gun to the head of everyone else and force them to "help people".

Dude....the beauty about the United States and liberty is that you are free to "help people" _any_ time you want. Stop being a fascist demanding that I do it. Just get up off of your ass and do it yourself if that's what you want!


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source, little man?  Afraid to post that?  Because it's probably from a right wing source.
> 
> 
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't even define "right wing" and "left wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is becoming in America today?
> Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist, so how does that square with your moron definitions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bripat means statist but is confused with the words.
Click to expand...


Wrong, moron, I meant atheist.  You claimed I want government to "rule over the people with Christianity."  How can that be true if I'm an atheist?


----------



## bripat9643

Juan de Fuca said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't aware of the fact that Mr Britt was exposed as a fraud long ago.  He's not a doctor of anything.  He's a marketing executive.  His opinions on fascism are no more authoritative than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Britt is a retired executive of Xerox but also has spent a lifetime researching the subject. He has written two books and has contributed to numerous magazine article, The only reason the right tries to defame him is because they don't enjoy his conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone believe a thing he says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he has written enough to be considered a scholar on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's mostly considered a con artists on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
Click to expand...


He doesn't prove a thing, moron.  He simply spews totally unsupported prejudices.


----------



## P@triot

Juan de Fuca said:


> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.


The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice that Matty boy always preaches about "taking care of people" but yet he doesn't use the liberty that other men and women _died_ for - to "help people"? Instead he selfishly demands that the American people fund his job (because he can't hack it in the private sector) and he selfishly demands that government place a gun to the head of everyone else and force them to "help people".
> 
> Dude....the beauty about the United States and liberty is that you are free to "help people" _any_ time you want. Stop being a fascist demanding that I do it. Just get up off of your ass and do it yourself if that's what you want!
Click to expand...


That's the way with all left wingers.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

bripat9643 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Britt is a retired executive of Xerox but also has spent a lifetime researching the subject. He has written two books and has contributed to numerous magazine article, The only reason the right tries to defame him is because they don't enjoy his conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone believe a thing he says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he has written enough to be considered a scholar on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's mostly considered a con artists on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't prove a thing, moron.  He simply spews totally unsupported prejudices.
Click to expand...

Says you a person unqualified to pass judgment.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
Click to expand...

College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?


----------



## ScienceRocks

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't even define "right wing" and "left wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is becoming in America today?
> Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist, so how does that square with your moron definitions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bripat means statist but is confused with the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron, I meant atheist.  You claimed I want government to "rule over the people with Christianity."  How can that be true if I'm an atheist?
Click to expand...


Didn't trump say he wanted to give more power to Christianity. Kind of weird that you're supporting a man that feels this way.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

P@triot said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
Click to expand...

Well you haven't proved it yet, when are you going to do that?


----------



## bripat9643

Juan de Fuca said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone believe a thing he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has written enough to be considered a scholar on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's mostly considered a con artists on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't prove a thing, moron.  He simply spews totally unsupported prejudices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you a person unqualified to pass judgment.
Click to expand...

What makes you qualified, dumbass?


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't even define "right wing" and "left wing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is becoming in America today?
> Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist, so how does that square with your moron definitions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bripat means statist but is confused with the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron, I meant atheist.  You claimed I want government to "rule over the people with Christianity."  How can that be true if I'm an atheist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't trump say he wanted to give more power to Christianity. Kind of weird that you're supporting a man that feels this way.
Click to expand...


Do you have a quote of him saying that?

Furthermore, I'm not Trump.


----------



## jillian

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



don't confuse him with facts


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
Click to expand...

They do that because liberal arts professors are all a bunch of commies.


----------



## jillian

bripat9643 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is becoming in America today?
> Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist, so how does that square with your moron definitions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bripat means statist but is confused with the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron, I meant atheist.  You claimed I want government to "rule over the people with Christianity."  How can that be true if I'm an atheist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't trump say he wanted to give more power to Christianity. Kind of weird that you're supporting a man that feels this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a quote of him saying that?
> 
> Furthermore, I'm not Trump.
Click to expand...


do you know anything?

TRUMP: If I'm president, 'Christianity will have power' in the US

never mind, rhetorical question


----------



## jillian

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do that because liberal arts professors are all a bunch of commies.
Click to expand...


is that what your hallucinations are telling you?


----------



## bripat9643

jillian said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist, so how does that square with your moron definitions?
> 
> 
> 
> bripat means statist but is confused with the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron, I meant atheist.  You claimed I want government to "rule over the people with Christianity."  How can that be true if I'm an atheist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't trump say he wanted to give more power to Christianity. Kind of weird that you're supporting a man that feels this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a quote of him saying that?
> 
> Furthermore, I'm not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you know anything?
> 
> TRUMP: If I'm president, 'Christianity will have power' in the US
> 
> never mind, rhetorical question
Click to expand...

I asked a question, dingbat.


----------



## bripat9643

jillian said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do that because liberal arts professors are all a bunch of commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that what your hallucinations are telling you?
Click to expand...

Nope.  Numerous surveys have demonstrated the fact.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

bripat9643 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has written enough to be considered a scholar on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's mostly considered a con artists on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't prove a thing, moron.  He simply spews totally unsupported prejudices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you a person unqualified to pass judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you qualified, dumbass?
Click to expand...


Bachelors in Political Science from USC work in Masters from UC Irvine. Now let's hear yours.


----------



## jillian

bripat9643 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do that because liberal arts professors are all a bunch of commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that what your hallucinations are telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Numerous surveys have demonstrated the fact.
Click to expand...


What surveys tell you that? I'm pretty sure the answer is none that anyone who actually knows political or economic policy participated in.


----------



## bripat9643

Juan de Fuca said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's mostly considered a con artists on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't prove a thing, moron.  He simply spews totally unsupported prejudices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you a person unqualified to pass judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you qualified, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachelors in Political Science from USC work in Masters from UC Irvine. Now let's hear yours.
Click to expand...


In other words, you're a brainwashed dumbass.

There's nothing "scientific" about political science.  It's all propaganda.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

bripat9643 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't prove a thing, moron.  He simply spews totally unsupported prejudices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you a person unqualified to pass judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you qualified, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachelors in Political Science from USC work in Masters from UC Irvine. Now let's hear yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're a brainwashed dumbass.
> 
> There's nothing "scientific" about political science.  It's all propaganda.
Click to expand...


Did you forget to post your own credentials?


----------



## Contumacious

jillian said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> 
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do that because liberal arts professors are all a bunch of commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that what your hallucinations are telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Numerous surveys have demonstrated the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What surveys tell you that? I'm pretty sure the answer is none that anyone who actually knows political or economic policy participated in.
Click to expand...




HUH?


Why would someone who knows economic policy vote for Killary or the fascists.

.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
Click to expand...

Because they are run by left-wing liberal morons ashamed of the ideology they embrace.

Right-wing believe in small, limited government. Right-wing extremists believe in no government at all. Does that sound like even remotely like totalitarian fascism?!? Ignore your little college booklets and use your own common sense for a minute. Does that sound even remotely like small, limited (or no) government to _you_?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The source is COMMON SENSE _stupid_. That was _my_ post and everything stated is a fact.
> 
> You seriously can't comprehend the difference between right-wing and left-wing? Geez....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't even define "right wing" and "left wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is becoming in America today?
> Right ---> I hate government and lets rule over the people with Christianity.
> Left-----> Lets help people, lets invest in our country and let people be people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist, so how does that square with your moron definitions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bripat means statist but is confused with the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron, I meant atheist.  You claimed I want government to "rule over the people with Christianity."  How can that be true if I'm an atheist?
Click to expand...

I told you could not read closely.  Matthew said that.  I said you are an idiot.  And you are not an anarchist.


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are run by left-wing liberal morons ashamed of the ideology they embrace.
> 
> Right-wing believe in small, limited government. Right-wing extremists believe in no government at all. Does that sound like even remotely like totalitarian fascism?!? Ignore your little college booklets and use your own common sense for a minute. Does that sound even remotely like small, limited (or no) government to _you_?
Click to expand...

Fascism is a progressive statist philosophy and political impulse that uses big government to accomplish change in government, politics, society, and culture.

Right wing fascists try to use big government for nationalistic, nativistic, sexist, homophobic, and theocratic control of the nation.  P@triot is a right wing fascist.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You nailed it Jake.


----------



## Richard-H

It's apparent that some people on this forum are obsessed with the words 'Liberal' and 'Conservative'. Somehow they've identified themselves (who they believe to be pure goodness), as 'Conservatives' or 'Right-Wing', and therefore identify 'Liberal' as being the opposite - that is all 'evil'. They build strawman after strawman...all false images of liberals.

When people who identify as 'Liberals' tell them that their idea of liberalism is just plain wrong, they refuse to re evaluate their understanding of liberalism. They cling to their strawmen.

It seems that their is a simple reason for this:

Wingnuts could not care less about any political or ideological beliefs, much less any concept of right and wrong or truth. They are interested ONLY in obtaining power. They want to win just to win. They will say anything that sounds good at the moment.

Even nonsense like declaring Stalin, Mussolini, Hitler and Hussein were 'Liberals'. 

In the words of Tonto:

"I can't figure out whether this horse is stupid or if this horse is just pretending to be stupid".


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are run by left-wing liberal morons ashamed of the ideology they embrace.
> 
> Right-wing believe in small, limited government. Right-wing extremists believe in no government at all. Does that sound like even remotely like totalitarian fascism?!? Ignore your little college booklets and use your own common sense for a minute. Does that sound even remotely like small, limited (or no) government to _you_?
Click to expand...

You have made the size of government part of the definition, it is not, it is a means to their ideology.
Since you don't accept scholarly definitions of the terms, do we, as do, conservatives, just create our own definition of liberalism and conservatism?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The loons like Patriot have recreating their own terms, definitions, facts, and revisions since 2008.


----------



## Richard-H

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Republicans yes, they don't like to be proved Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven is that fascism is a left-wing ideology. Fascism is totalitarian - the exact _opposite_ of right-wing ideology. How dumb do you look right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College book stores have little booklets for sale, explaining the different political ideologies, how come all of them list fascism as a right wing, conservative ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are run by left-wing liberal morons ashamed of the ideology they embrace.
> 
> Right-wing believe in small, limited government. Right-wing extremists believe in no government at all. Does that sound like even remotely like totalitarian fascism?!? Ignore your little college booklets and use your own common sense for a minute. Does that sound even remotely like small, limited (or no) government to _you_?
Click to expand...


Sounds like you talking about anarcho-capitalism in particular, not about right-wing beliefs in general. The right-wing beliefs, in general, certainly do support a lot of government. 

Supporting a HUGE military industrial complex and police force, making abortion illegal, making gay marriage illegal are all examples of BIG government.

The right-wing in general supports huge dictatorial government...they just want that government to dictate they way they want.

The anarcho-capitalists may truly be for small government, but they apparently do not have much life experience, havn't thought things thru or are just plain criminal that hate living in a civil society.

The fact is that the world started with anarchy. People formed gangs (tribes), gangs fought one another until they came under control of war lords, The word lords fought until there was a king, the kings fought until there was an emporer. Then people wised up and created modern democratic governments (at least in some areas of the world).

If anarcho-capitalists had their way we'd just restart the whole thing all over again. It only takes one Al Capone to force all business people to adopt gangster tactics - and that back to the beginning again.


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> If anarcho-capitalists had their way we'd just restart the whole thing all over again. It only takes one Al Capone to force all business people to adopt gangster tactics - and that back to the beginning again.


It only takes _one_ Joseph Stalin to do more damage in a single day than Al Capone did in a lifetime. Conservative estimates are that Stalin killed 20 *million* of his own countrymen. Al Capone wasn't even in the ballpark of 200. Who poses a bigger threat to liberty? Iraq was a full democracy until Saddam Hussein staged a military coup.

As a liberal looking for a handout - you're simply blinded by your greed to the dangers of government. Government has near unlimited resources and weapon systems that one can only dream about. An Al Capone has a few bucks and a Tommy Gun. Anyone with an _ounce_ of common sense would immediately recognize which one poses an exponentially greater threat to liberty.

*“I would rather be exposed to the inconveniences attending too much liberty than those attending too small a degree of it” - Thomas Jefferson (December 23, 1791)*


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> Supporting a HUGE military industrial complex and police force, making abortion illegal, making gay marriage illegal are all examples of BIG government.
> 
> The right-wing in general supports huge dictatorial government...they just want that government to dictate they way they want.


Everything you just stated is the false liberal narrative. It's propaganda. Let's break it down one by one:

Defense is the *constitutional* responsibility of the federal government and the single most important role of government. If we're overthrown - nothing else matters. And liberals are too näive and idealistic to recognize that whoever develops the next big weapon wins. Had Japan and/or Germany developed the nuclear weapon before we did - we would all be saying "hail de führer" right now. There is zero room for error. Zero.

Gay marriage is something that liberals _insisted_ government get involved in (as they do with _everything_). One hundred years ago - it wasn't an issue. No conservative or Republican was calling for government to do anything with regards to homosexuality. Then along came liberals with their agenda to make all forms of extreme sexual deviance "normal" and "accepted" and here we are. At the end of the day, the 10th Amendment clearly states that anything outside of the 18 enumerated powers explicitly delegated to then by the states was left to the states or the people. Which means the Supreme Court has zero authority to intervene on gay marriage. It is an issue for the people of each state to decide.

Lastly (and most comically) is your false narrative on abortion. This one is like saying "conservatives are big government oppressive dictators because they won't let us liberals rape women". Sorry dude - it's not "big government" to protect constitutional rights. Such as the *right* to *life*, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Nobody should be allowed to kill another human being. If a pregnant woman wants to place a gun in her mouth and kill herself - I 100% support her freedom to choose that. But she doesn't have the right to kill the baby.

So now that it's clear you were utilizing tired liberal talking points which are completley false straw men arguments - would you like to try again? Something with substance this time?


----------



## Richard-H

P@triot said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting a HUGE military industrial complex and police force, making abortion illegal, making gay marriage illegal are all examples of BIG government.
> 
> The right-wing in general supports huge dictatorial government...they just want that government to dictate they way they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you just stated is the false liberal narrative. It's propaganda. Let's break it down one by one:
> 
> Defense is the *constitutional* responsibility of the federal government and the single most important role of government. If we're overthrown - nothing else matters. And liberals are too näive and idealistic to recognize that whoever develops the next big weapon wins. Had Japan and/or Germany developed the nuclear weapon before we did - we would all be saying "hail de führer" right now. There is zero room for error. Zero.
Click to expand...


There is no doubt that one of the primary responsibilities of the Federal government is national defense. However, you cannot be against 'big government' and support having a huge military. If the military is huge then the government is huge. You contradict yourself. You also cannot have a huge military without huge taxes - but that's far beyond the reasoning capability of most wingnuts.

Furthermore, along with the responsibility of "providing for the common defense", "Establishing Justice" and "Promoting the General Welfare" are equally the responsibility of the federal government.




> Gay marriage is something that liberals _insisted_ government get involved in (as they do with _everything_). One hundred years ago - it wasn't an issue. No conservative or Republican was calling for government to do anything with regards to homosexuality. Then along came liberals with their agenda to make all forms of extreme sexual deviance "normal" and "accepted" and here we are. At the end of the day, the 10th Amendment clearly states that anything outside of the 18 enumerated powers explicitly delegated to then by the states was left to the states or the people. Which means the Supreme Court has zero authority to intervene on gay marriage. It is an issue for the people of each state to decide.



It's conservatives that have challenged state laws in the Supreme Court, not liberals. The fact that their challenge backfired on them - forcing the supreme court to make gay marriage legal throughout the U.S. shows how dumb they truly are.

However, it is the preamble to the constitution that cites the responsibility of the Supreme court to make gay marriage the law of the land:

_"to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty"_

Gay marriage falls under both "establishing Justice" and "Securing the blessings of Liberty".



> Lastly (and most comically) is your false narrative on abortion. This one is like saying "conservatives are big government oppressive dictators because they won't let us liberals rape women". Sorry dude - it's not "big government" to protect constitutional rights. Such as the *right* to *life*, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Nobody should be allowed to kill another human being. If a pregnant woman wants to place a gun in her mouth and kill herself - I 100% support her freedom to choose that. But she doesn't have the right to kill the baby.
> 
> So now that it's clear you were utilizing tired liberal talking points which are completley false straw men arguments - would you like to try again? Something with substance this time?



Once you can prove that an embryo is a person, then you may have a case, but the latest court ruling, based on the best science of the time determined that an embryo is not a person but is part of the woman, so it does not have rights as an individual. If you can prove otherwise please go ahead. 

And BTW- I don't think that there are very many women that would agree that keeping abortion legal is equivalent to legalizing rape.


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> There is no doubt that one of the primary responsibilities of the Federal government is national defense. However, you cannot be against 'big government' and support having a huge military.


Why do you continue with your false liberal narratives when I've already _obliterated_ them with facts, reason, logic, and reality? The size of government has nothing to do with the size of the military. When we speak of the *size of government* - it means what the federal government is *responsible* for and/or *overseeing*. The fact that you need that explained to you is pretty sad in itself. 

The U.S. Constitution _explicitly_ restricts the federal government to 18 enumerated powers. Being responsible for 18 items makes you a _very_ small government - no matter how large those 18 items are (I don't care how large the military grows, or the post office, etc. if they are needed). But liberals have taken government into education (unconstitutional/illegal), energy (unconstitutional/illegal), the environment (unconstitutional/illegal), parks (unconstitutional/illegal), art (unconstitutional/illegal), science (unconstitutional/illegal), college tuition (unconstitutional/illegal), and literally _thousands_ of more sectors.

So like I said before - now that your entire false narrative has been obliterated, would you like to try again? Preferably something rooted in _reality_ this time?


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> You also cannot have a huge military without huge taxes - but that's far beyond the reasoning capability of most wing nuts.


Yawn. Another boring false narrative from someone regurgitating the libtard talking points from MSNBC. Can you think for yourself at _all_ or are you just a human-parrot hybrid?

We could drop the federal tax rate to _less_ than 10% and still fully fund our military (i.e. increase the budget from the one Obama has decimated). That is a *fact* cupcake. The reason we're all paying 37% because of the unconstitutional/illegal entitlements like welfare, Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, etc.

Sooo...you are really failing miserably here. I keep inviting you to try again but you just keep repeating these absurd liberal talking points that have been debunked for decades. Should I even invite you to try again since you're apparently incapable of discussing anything based in *reality*?


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> Furthermore, along with the responsibility of "providing for the common defense", "Establishing Justice" and "Promoting the General Welfare" are equally the responsibility of the federal government.


Wow! Somebody even sleeps with MSNBC playing in the background. No. No they are not. At all. Not one thing you mentioned is one of the 18 enumerated powers of the federal government. The "General Welfare" clause that MSNBC libtards love to desperately grasp at is *not* an enumerated power. It provides the federal government broad powers *within* the 18 enumerated powers they are *restricted* to. The founders didn't want to write a 2,000 page document (like Obamacare) and didn't think they'd have to. They had no way of knowing a cancer known as liberalism would rise up and attempt to pervert everything they ever said. So they stated that the federal government had the right to lay taxes for the "general welfare" within those 18 enumerated rights. So they had broad powers for say - defense. The founders didn't want to have to justify every tiny thing the federal government could do with defense so they summarized "general welfare". Here is none other than Thomas Jefferson himself on multiple occasions making this very clear (and Thomas Jefferson knew more about the U.S. Constitution than every liberal that has ever walked the earth _combined_):

“*Congress had not unlimited powers to provide for the general welfare, but were restrained to those specifically enumerated*; and that, *as it was never meant they should provide for that welfare but by the exercise of the enumerated powers*, so it could not have been meant they should raise money for purposes which the enumeration did not place under their action” - Thomas Jefferson (June 6, 1817)

“[We] disavow, and declare to be most false and unfounded, the doctrine that the [Constitution], in authorizing its federal branch to lay and collect taxes, duties, imposts, and excises to pay the debts and provide for the common defense and general welfare of the United States, *has given them thereby a power to do whatever they may think, or pretend, would promote the general welfare–which construction would make that of itself a complete government, without limitation of powers*.… *The plain sense and obvious meaning were that they might levy the taxes necessary to provide for the general welfare by the various acts of power therein specified and delegated to them, and by no others*. – Thomas Jefferson (December 24, 1825)


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> Gay marriage falls under both "establishing Justice" and "Securing the blessings of Liberty".


Yet another outright liberal lie. Homosexuals were *never* denied _any_ justice. They could not have their person's or possessions searched without a warrant. They could vote. They had the right to an attorney. They could carry a firearm. They had freedom of religion _and_ speech. And not only all of that - _any_ homosexual man could marry any woman he wanted (just like heterosexual men) and _any_ homosexual woman could marry any man she wanted (just like heterosexual women). Any other false narratives you want me to shoot down for you?


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> And BTW- I don't think that there are very many women that would agree that keeping abortion legal is equivalent to legalizing rape.


Well that is a pretty weak argument. At one time, you would not have been able to find very many people who would have agreed that slavery was wrong. But then the world woke up and realized that owning another person like one would own a pet is an _abomination_.

Furthermore - there are many millions of women who would say that keeping abortion legal is far _worse_ than legalizing rape. One is a horrific act. The other *murder*. I don't know too many people who would say they would rather be murdered than endure a 12 minute rape (and that's not to minimize the _horrors_ of rape - but it's just not on the same level as losing life).


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> Once you can prove that an embryo is a person, then you may have a case, but the latest court ruling, based on the best science of the time determined that an embryo is not a person but is part of the woman, so it does not have rights as an individual. If you can prove otherwise please go ahead.


That's it? That's all I have to do? Just prove that an embryo is a person? Oh hell, that's _easy_. Here you go cupcake...

Allow me to introduce you to John Andrew Welden. John got his girlfriend pregnant and wanted _none_ of that. He used the FDA approved, physician prescribed pill for abortions. He was charged with *murder*. It does not matter what he managed to plead that down to. He was arrested and _officially_ charged with *murder*. But....but....but.... how could it be "murder" if an embryo is not a person as you claim? You can't have it both ways chump!

Man tricks pregnant girlfriend into taking abortion pill - CNN.com


----------



## SYTFE

Another stupid thread by the forum's ultimate fascist.


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> Once you can prove that an embryo is a person, then you may have a case, but the latest court ruling, based on the best science of the time determined that an embryo is not a person but is part of the woman, so it does not have rights as an individual. If you can prove otherwise please go ahead.


That's it? That's all I have to do? Just prove that an embryo is a person? Oh hell, that's _easy_. Here you go cupcake...

Allow me to introduce you to Scott Peterson. Scott got his wife pregnant and wanted _none_ of that - partially because he was running around on her quite a bit. So he killed Lacy. One count of murder.  But....he was charged with *two* counts of *murder*. He was arrested and _officially_ charged with *two* counts *murder* because Lacy was pregnant. Scott was charged with the murder of Lacy and the *murder* of the _baby_. But....but....but.... how could it be "murder" if an embryo is not a person as you claim? You can't have it both ways chump!

Murder of Laci Peterson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P@triot

SYTFE said:


> Another stupid thread by the forum's ultimate fascist.


As you can see friends - SYTFE is a little upset that I've destroyed his fragile little liberal ideology with facts. Oh well. We can't sacrifice the truth for SYTFE's fragile 'lil psyche...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Patriot's false narrative of America and its values remains sad, but we can be lightened by knowing that he is in the small, small minority of wackos and that no young people around him buy his nonsense.  His silly ideology will be repudiated severely this fall.


----------



## P@triot

Richard-H said:


> Once you can prove that an embryo is a person, then you may have a case, but the latest court ruling, based on the best science of the time determined that an embryo is not a person but is part of the woman, so it does not have rights as an individual. If you can prove otherwise please go ahead.


That's it? That's all I have to do? Just prove that an embryo is a person? Oh hell, that's _easy_. Here you go cupcake...

Now allow me to introduce you to Nathaniel Elijah Dixon, Rich. Nathaniel Elijah Dixon, 24, of Asheville, was arrested in Columbus, Ohio and charged with *first-degree* *murder* of an unborn child Monday. Wait...._what_?!? *First-degree* *murder* for something _unborn_?!? But....but....but.... how could it be "murder" if an embryo is not a person as you claim? You can't have it both ways chump!

http://www.citizen-times.com/story/...-dixon-charged-killing-unborn-child/84439062/

We could literally go on for days with this but it is starting to get boring now. I think we've illustrated that all of your MSNBC talking points simply do not hold up.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

P@triot said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you can prove that an embryo is a person, then you may have a case, but the latest court ruling, based on the best science of the time determined that an embryo is not a person but is part of the woman, so it does not have rights as an individual. If you can prove otherwise please go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's all I have to do? Just prove that an embryo is a person? Oh hell, that's _easy_. Here you go cupcake...
> 
> Allow me to introduce you to John Andrew Welden. John got his girlfriend pregnant and wanted _none_ of that. He used the FDA approved, physician prescribed pill for abortions. He was charged with *murder*. It does not matter what he managed to plead that down to. He was arrested and _officially_ charged with *murder*. But....but....but.... how could it be "murder" if an embryo is not a person as you claim? You can't have it both ways chump!
> 
> Man tricks pregnant girlfriend into taking abortion pill - CNN.com
Click to expand...

Then why is abortion legal in this country?  It's all based on semantics, the mother gets to decide when she will terminate a pregnancy, but if anyone else tries it must be murder, even if the logic isn't there.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Projection......


----------



## SYTFE

P@triot said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid thread by the forum's ultimate fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see friends - SYTFE is a little upset that I've destroyed his fragile little liberal ideology with facts. Oh well. We can't sacrifice the truth for SYTFE's fragile 'lil psyche...
Click to expand...


The only thing you're destroying is yourself.  You are utterly consumed with hatred, and it comes through in every one of the bullshit partisan hack threads you subject everyone to here.  Hatred radiates out from every fiber of your being.  What a sad, miserable, pathetic, and astonishingly dishonest person you are.


----------



## P@triot

SYTFE said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid thread by the forum's ultimate fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see friends - SYTFE is a little upset that I've destroyed his fragile little liberal ideology with facts. Oh well. We can't sacrifice the truth for SYTFE's fragile 'lil psyche...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you're destroying is yourself.  You are utterly consumed with hatred, and it comes through in every one of the bullshit partisan hack threads you subject everyone to here.  Hatred radiates out from every fiber of your being.  What a sad, miserable, pathetic, and astonishingly dishonest person you are.
Click to expand...

I do have a hatred - for the cancer known as liberalism which is destroying the U.S. (as cancer always does). For the fascism and oppression of the liberal ideology. And for the greedy, selfish, an lazy attitude of liberals.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Projection......


You've been doing it for years. Nice to see you _finally_ owning up to it. Admitting you have a problem is the first step.


----------



## SYTFE

Fascism is RIGHT WING you ignorant fucking hack.  WTF is wrong with you?  Your redneck teachers failed you _bad._


----------



## JakeStarkey

Of course American fascism is right wing.  Just check out Picaro.


----------



## owebo

SYTFE said:


> Fascism is RIGHT WING you ignorant fucking hack.  WTF is wrong with you?  Your redneck teachers failed you _bad._


What a stupid ignorant public school liberal fucktard.....


----------



## Juan de Fuca

From the Far Left to the Far Right....


4R) ANARCHISM


3R) COMMUNISM


2R) SOCIALISM


1R) LIBERALISM/PROGRESSIVISM


============================


1L) CONSERVATIVISM


2L) REACTIONARIANISM


3L) MONARCHISM


4L) FASCISM/NAZISM


Hitler and the Nazis were right wing. This is how they considered themselves, this is how their current neo-nazi successors consider themselves. Its how everyone considered them in their heyday: The Russian Communists, the US Capitalists, the various European and Asian nations: All knew the Nazis were the voice of the far right. This is how history has always considered them. It was never a question when they were in power. Hitler CLEARLY situated ANTI-COMMUNISM as a core facet of his political vision.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> From the Far Left to the Far Right....
> 
> 
> 4R) ANARCHISM
> 
> 
> 3R) COMMUNISM
> 
> 
> 2R) SOCIALISM
> 
> 
> 1R) LIBERALISM/PROGRESSIVISM
> 
> 
> ============================
> 
> 
> 1L) CONSERVATIVISM
> 
> 
> 2L) REACTIONARIANISM
> 
> 
> 3L) MONARCHISM
> 
> 
> 4L) FASCISM/NAZISM
> 
> 
> Hitler and the Nazis were right wing. This is how they considered themselves, this is how their current neo-nazi successors consider themselves. Its how everyone considered them in their heyday: The Russian Communists, the US Capitalists, the various European and Asian nations: All knew the Nazis were the voice of the far right. This is how history has always considered them. It was never a question when they were in power. Hitler CLEARLY situated ANTI-COMMUNISM as a core facet of his political vision.


Says the fascist democrat Nazi....


----------



## Juan de Fuca

owebo said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Far Left to the Far Right....
> 
> 
> 4R) ANARCHISM
> 
> 
> 3R) COMMUNISM
> 
> 
> 2R) SOCIALISM
> 
> 
> 1R) LIBERALISM/PROGRESSIVISM
> 
> 
> ============================
> 
> 
> 1L) CONSERVATIVISM
> 
> 
> 2L) REACTIONARIANISM
> 
> 
> 3L) MONARCHISM
> 
> 
> 4L) FASCISM/NAZISM
> 
> 
> Hitler and the Nazis were right wing. This is how they considered themselves, this is how their current neo-nazi successors consider themselves. Its how everyone considered them in their heyday: The Russian Communists, the US Capitalists, the various European and Asian nations: All knew the Nazis were the voice of the far right. This is how history has always considered them. It was never a question when they were in power. Hitler CLEARLY situated ANTI-COMMUNISM as a core facet of his political vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the fascist democrat Nazi....
Click to expand...

Read a book.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Far Left to the Far Right....
> 
> 
> 4R) ANARCHISM
> 
> 
> 3R) COMMUNISM
> 
> 
> 2R) SOCIALISM
> 
> 
> 1R) LIBERALISM/PROGRESSIVISM
> 
> 
> ============================
> 
> 
> 1L) CONSERVATIVISM
> 
> 
> 2L) REACTIONARIANISM
> 
> 
> 3L) MONARCHISM
> 
> 
> 4L) FASCISM/NAZISM
> 
> 
> Hitler and the Nazis were right wing. This is how they considered themselves, this is how their current neo-nazi successors consider themselves. Its how everyone considered them in their heyday: The Russian Communists, the US Capitalists, the various European and Asian nations: All knew the Nazis were the voice of the far right. This is how history has always considered them. It was never a question when they were in power. Hitler CLEARLY situated ANTI-COMMUNISM as a core facet of his political vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the fascist democrat Nazi....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read a book.
Click to expand...

Indeed....


----------



## Uncensored2008

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Making up your own definitions, Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Juan de Fuca said:


> Read a book.



Tell a truth, just once in your life.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

owebo said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Far Left to the Far Right....
> 
> 
> 4R) ANARCHISM
> 
> 
> 3R) COMMUNISM
> 
> 
> 2R) SOCIALISM
> 
> 
> 1R) LIBERALISM/PROGRESSIVISM
> 
> 
> ============================
> 
> 
> 1L) CONSERVATIVISM
> 
> 
> 2L) REACTIONARIANISM
> 
> 
> 3L) MONARCHISM
> 
> 
> 4L) FASCISM/NAZISM
> 
> 
> Hitler and the Nazis were right wing. This is how they considered themselves, this is how their current neo-nazi successors consider themselves. Its how everyone considered them in their heyday: The Russian Communists, the US Capitalists, the various European and Asian nations: All knew the Nazis were the voice of the far right. This is how history has always considered them. It was never a question when they were in power. Hitler CLEARLY situated ANTI-COMMUNISM as a core facet of his political vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the fascist democrat Nazi....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read a book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed....
Click to expand...

Yeah, it will probably be your first one.


----------



## Uncensored2008

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.



But the very definition of American democrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008

RUNVS said:


> [
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?



DailyKOS is not "the dictionary," Comrade.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Uncensored2008 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read a book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell a truth, just once in your life.
Click to expand...

That's all I do, you wouldn't know the difference from watching Fox News.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Juan de Fuca said:


> That's all I do,



Not here you don't.



> you wouldn't know the difference from watching Fox News.



Oh how clever, stretched all 30 of your IQ points...

Tell me Comrade; Prior to forming the Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of what party?


The Reelect George W. Bush Party
The Bud Lite Party
The Italian Bolshevik Party
The Republican Party
Perhaps had you read a book or two, you would know the answer to the above.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Uncensored2008 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I do,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know the difference from watching Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how clever, stretched all 30 of your IQ points...
> 
> Tell me Comrade; Prior to forming the Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of what party?
> 
> 
> The Reelect George W. Bush Party
> The Bud Lite Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> The Republican Party
> Perhaps had you read a book or two, you would know the answer to the above.
Click to expand...


Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I do,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know the difference from watching Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how clever, stretched all 30 of your IQ points...
> 
> Tell me Comrade; Prior to forming the Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of what party?
> 
> 
> The Reelect George W. Bush Party
> The Bud Lite Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> The Republican Party
> Perhaps had you read a book or two, you would know the answer to the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.
Click to expand...

The GOP'ers hated him too...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Juan de Fuca said:


> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.



Trick?

That you are ignorant has no bearing on history.

Tell me, if a state such as the Fascisti of Italy, controls the means of production and distribution, this means that they are;


Capitalist
Laissez Faire
Socialist


----------



## Juan de Fuca

owebo said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I do,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know the difference from watching Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how clever, stretched all 30 of your IQ points...
> 
> Tell me Comrade; Prior to forming the Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of what party?
> 
> 
> The Reelect George W. Bush Party
> The Bud Lite Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> The Republican Party
> Perhaps had you read a book or two, you would know the answer to the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP'ers hated him too...
Click to expand...

I think you should be grateful that right wingers don't eat their children.


----------



## Uncensored2008

owebo said:


> The GOP'ers hated him too...



I must admit, that the Soros meme that Reagan would be rejected by Republicans is a level of stupid beyond the pale. The hate drones don't grasp it, but still....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Juan de Fuca said:


> [
> 
> I think you should be grateful that right wingers don't eat their children.



If this led them to the most holy and beloved sacrament of democrats, that of abortion, wouldn't you be thrilled if they did?


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Uncensored2008 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick?
> 
> That you are ignorant has no bearing on history.
> 
> Tell me, if a state such as the Fascisti of Italy, controls the means of production and distribution, this means that they are;
> 
> 
> Capitalist
> Laissez Faire
> Socialist
Click to expand...


I know you are nobody's fool, but maybe someone will adopt you one day. Mussolini eschewed all liberal democracy, but you already knew this what game are you playing?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Juan de Fuca said:


> I think you should be grateful that right wingers don't eat their children.



I think you should be grateful that the party only demands that you come here and lie, and don't tell you to douse yourself with gasoline then set yourself ablaze...


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I do,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know the difference from watching Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how clever, stretched all 30 of your IQ points...
> 
> Tell me Comrade; Prior to forming the Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of what party?
> 
> 
> The Reelect George W. Bush Party
> The Bud Lite Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> The Republican Party
> Perhaps had you read a book or two, you would know the answer to the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP'ers hated him too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should be grateful that right wingers don't eat their children.
Click to expand...

We couldn't if we wanted too...you fascist democrats murder them and sell their parts for profit....


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Uncensored2008 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP'ers hated him too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, that the Soros meme that Reagan would be rejected by Republicans is a level of stupid beyond the pale. The hate drones don't grasp it, but still....
Click to expand...

Oh yes, passing gun bans and approving abortion would go far in this Republican party.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

owebo said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I do,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know the difference from watching Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how clever, stretched all 30 of your IQ points...
> 
> Tell me Comrade; Prior to forming the Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of what party?
> 
> 
> The Reelect George W. Bush Party
> The Bud Lite Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> The Republican Party
> Perhaps had you read a book or two, you would know the answer to the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP'ers hated him too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should be grateful that right wingers don't eat their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We couldn't if we wanted too...you fascist democrats murder them and sell their parts for profit....
Click to expand...


I know of no children murdered or body parts sold for profit.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not here you don't.
> 
> Oh how clever, stretched all 30 of your IQ points...
> 
> Tell me Comrade; Prior to forming the Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of what party?
> 
> 
> The Reelect George W. Bush Party
> The Bud Lite Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> The Republican Party
> Perhaps had you read a book or two, you would know the answer to the above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP'ers hated him too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should be grateful that right wingers don't eat their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We couldn't if we wanted too...you fascist democrats murder them and sell their parts for profit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know of no children murdered or body parts sold for profit.
Click to expand...

Never said you knew anything...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Juan de Fuca said:


> [
> 
> 
> I know you are nobody's fool, but maybe someone will adopt you one day. Mussolini eschewed all liberal democracy,



So do you democrats. 



> but you already knew this what game are you playing?



It's a game called "let's examine the facts."

Mussolini was a totalitarian thug, where the state controlled every aspect of the lives of the people, economic, social, ecumenical. Hence he was no different than Joseph Stalin, Mao, or Hugo Chavez. Yet the left still tells the "big lie" that Fascism is somehow "right wing."


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick?
> 
> That you are ignorant has no bearing on history.
> 
> Tell me, if a state such as the Fascisti of Italy, controls the means of production and distribution, this means that they are;
> 
> 
> Capitalist
> Laissez Faire
> Socialist
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are nobody's fool, but maybe someone will adopt you one day. Mussolini eschewed all liberal democracy, but you already knew this what game are you playing?
Click to expand...

You're not all that bright....and we know the hide the fascist weenie game you're playing.....


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Uncensored2008 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> I know you are nobody's fool, but maybe someone will adopt you one day. Mussolini eschewed all liberal democracy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you already knew this what game are you playing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a game called "let's examine the facts."
> 
> Mussolini was a totalitarian thug, where the state controlled every aspect of the lives of the people, economic, social, ecumenical. Hence he was no different than Joseph Stalin, Mao, or Hugo Chavez. Yet the left still tells the "big lie" that Fascism is somehow "right wing."
Click to expand...


Fascism opposed Marxism, anarchy, and liberalism what does that leave? By my reckoning that leaves the right side of politics but of course that has already been studied to death and proved.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

owebo said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trick question, it's like calling Ronald Reagan a Republican icon, when he would be thrown out of the party today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick?
> 
> That you are ignorant has no bearing on history.
> 
> Tell me, if a state such as the Fascisti of Italy, controls the means of production and distribution, this means that they are;
> 
> 
> Capitalist
> Laissez Faire
> Socialist
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are nobody's fool, but maybe someone will adopt you one day. Mussolini eschewed all liberal democracy, but you already knew this what game are you playing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not all that bright....and we know the hide the fascist weenie game you're playing.....
Click to expand...


I think you should run along and find your attendant your psychotropics are ready for you.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> I know you are nobody's fool, but maybe someone will adopt you one day. Mussolini eschewed all liberal democracy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you already knew this what game are you playing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a game called "let's examine the facts."
> 
> Mussolini was a totalitarian thug, where the state controlled every aspect of the lives of the people, economic, social, ecumenical. Hence he was no different than Joseph Stalin, Mao, or Hugo Chavez. Yet the left still tells the "big lie" that Fascism is somehow "right wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism opposed Marxism, anarchy, and liberalism what does that leave? By my reckoning that leaves the right side of politics but of course that has already been studied to death and proved.
Click to expand...

We know where you stand.....


----------



## Juan de Fuca

owebo said:


> View attachment 85663
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> I know you are nobody's fool, but maybe someone will adopt you one day. Mussolini eschewed all liberal democracy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you already knew this what game are you playing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a game called "let's examine the facts."
> 
> Mussolini was a totalitarian thug, where the state controlled every aspect of the lives of the people, economic, social, ecumenical. Hence he was no different than Joseph Stalin, Mao, or Hugo Chavez. Yet the left still tells the "big lie" that Fascism is somehow "right wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism opposed Marxism, anarchy, and liberalism what does that leave? By my reckoning that leaves the right side of politics but of course that has already been studied to death and proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know where you stand.....
Click to expand...


I think your problem is severe cross eyes, in fact, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Mac1958

Love the thread title.

Not just Fascism, but EXTREME Fascism.

Wow, that's REALLY bad.


----------



## owebo

Juan de Fuca said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85663
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> I know you are nobody's fool, but maybe someone will adopt you one day. Mussolini eschewed all liberal democracy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you already knew this what game are you playing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a game called "let's examine the facts."
> 
> Mussolini was a totalitarian thug, where the state controlled every aspect of the lives of the people, economic, social, ecumenical. Hence he was no different than Joseph Stalin, Mao, or Hugo Chavez. Yet the left still tells the "big lie" that Fascism is somehow "right wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism opposed Marxism, anarchy, and liberalism what does that leave? By my reckoning that leaves the right side of politics but of course that has already been studied to death and proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know where you stand.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your problem is severe cross eyes, in fact, I'm sure of it.
Click to expand...

Look at you and your brazen double digit IQ.....you're the consummate fascist.....


----------



## Mac1958

By the way, Fascists have the best uniforms.

Fascist / Fashion >>> That's not a coincidence.
.


----------



## owebo

Mac1958 said:


> By the way, Fascists have the best uniforms.
> 
> Fascist / Fashion >>> That's not a coincidence.
> .


Pantsuits?  Really?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Juan de Fuca said:


> Fascism opposed Marxism, anarchy, and liberalism what does that leave? By my reckoning that leaves the right side of politics but of course that has already been studied to death and proved.



Stalin had Trotsky murdered, so by Soros drone logic, Stalin opposed "Marxism."

Fascism is another centrally managed command economy, totalitarain in structure. Very close to the Bolsheviks. You can't come up with five things that distinguish Mussolini's dictatorship from Stalin's.

The farce that fascism is "right wing" is just part of a "big lie" campaign crafted by the left to distract from the connection between them and the Communists.

"Why should the state need to own the factories? We own the owners." - Benito Mussolini


----------



## SYTFE

owebo said:


> View attachment 85661
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is RIGHT WING you ignorant fucking hack.  WTF is wrong with you?  Your redneck teachers failed you _bad._
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid ignorant public school liberal fucktard.....
Click to expand...


Well if your little gif says so, then it must be true! lol, what a silly fuckwit you are.


----------



## owebo

SYTFE said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85661
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is RIGHT WING you ignorant fucking hack.  WTF is wrong with you?  Your redneck teachers failed you _bad._
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid ignorant public school liberal fucktard.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if your little gif says so, then it must be true! lol, what a silly fuckwit you are.
Click to expand...

Good luck getting your GED....it's worth it....


----------



## SYTFE

This is another way of looking at it, and in some ways it's more accurate.  Perhaps it really is better to view fascism as part of being on the authoritarian --> anarchism axis.  Then again, every single fascist in history was an extreme rightist like Patriot....so....whatcha gonna do.


----------



## owebo

SYTFE said:


> This is another way of looking at it, and in some ways it's more accurate.  Perhaps it really is better to view fascism as part of being on the authoritarian --> anarchism axis.  Then again, every single fascist in history was an extreme rightist like Patriot....so....whatcha gonna do.


Actually....it's propaganda created by ignorant leftists to hide their fascism....but please, do carry on....


----------



## SYTFE

Updated for the 2016 US Election.






The Political Compass

Trump awfully close to Hitler.  Not a surprise.


----------



## SYTFE

owebo said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is another way of looking at it, and in some ways it's more accurate.  Perhaps it really is better to view fascism as part of being on the authoritarian --> anarchism axis.  Then again, every single fascist in history was an extreme rightist like Patriot....so....whatcha gonna do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....it's propaganda created by ignorant leftists to hide their fascism....but please, do carry on....
Click to expand...


Actually, it's not and the creators lean heavily libertarian, you clueless ape.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, the conservative way of defining words is to pick the scariest sounding ones from our history (Nazi, Communist, Socialist, etc), and then say that they are all liberal values and this is what liberals believe. 

Even if the scary sounding words they use have nothing to do with being liberal.


----------



## owebo

SYTFE said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is another way of looking at it, and in some ways it's more accurate.  Perhaps it really is better to view fascism as part of being on the authoritarian --> anarchism axis.  Then again, every single fascist in history was an extreme rightist like Patriot....so....whatcha gonna do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....it's propaganda created by ignorant leftists to hide their fascism....but please, do carry on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not and the creators lean heavily libertarian, you clueless ape.
Click to expand...

It's just another sign of your lack of education, typical of liberals....


----------



## owebo

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, the conservative way of defining words is to pick the scariest sounding ones from our history (Nazi, Communist, Socialist, etc), and then say that they are all liberal values and this is what liberals believe.
> 
> Even if the scary sounding words they use have nothing to do with being liberal.



Dispute it.....I dare you....


----------



## Uncensored2008

SYTFE said:


> This is another way of looking at it, and in some ways it's more accurate.  Perhaps it really is better to view fascism as part of being on the authoritarian --> anarchism axis.  Then again, every single fascist in history was an extreme rightist like Patriot....so....whatcha gonna do.



That was always the most absurd meme.

Thatcher? For fucks sake...


----------



## SYTFE

Thread spinoff:

Where Clinton and Trump Land On The Political Spectrum


----------



## bripat9643

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.



Really?  When did liberals ever do anything but give more power to the central authority?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bripat9643 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did liberals ever do anything but give more power to the central authority?
Click to expand...

You are an anarchist, or so you say.  No one cares what you say.


----------



## there4eyeM

This thread merely serves to further prove reality is subjective.


----------



## owebo

there4eyeM said:


> This thread merely serves to further prove reality is subjective.


To liberals...


----------



## there4eyeM

Many posters are not relative to reality.


----------



## owebo

there4eyeM said:


> Many posters are not relative to reality.


I might go as far as to say all the liberal posters.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



LOL flat earth society definition


----------



## CrusaderFrank

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.



Of a classic Liberal, correct, buts perfectly defines the Progressive


----------



## P@triot

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


And what do you think _liberals_ are trying to do 24x7? Consolidate all power to a central authority - the federal government (and specifically one man in the executive branch). Idiot.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of a classic Liberal, correct, buts perfectly defines the Progressive
Click to expand...


Maybe news is slow in your area or maybe it's your internet connection speed but ---  "Progressives" have been gone for a century.  The last one was Fighting Bob LaFollette, and he passed away in 1925.

"Classic Liberal" is redundant. The meaning has never changed except to those who wish to Doublethink their way into a new oxymoronic definition that they can't defend.

Like the OP, a _classic _hit-and-run-away example.

I see Buttsoiler's finally taken a new avatar, thinking he can hide behind it and no one will know.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of a classic Liberal, correct, buts perfectly defines the Progressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe news is slow in your area or maybe it's your internet connection speed but ---  "Progressives" have been gone for a century.  The last one was Fighting Bob LaFollette, and he passed away in 1925.
> 
> "Classic Liberal" is redundant. The meaning has never changed except to those who wish to Doublethink their way into a new oxymoronic definition that they can't defend.
> 
> Like the OP, a _classic _hit-and-run-away example.
> 
> I see Buttsoiler's finally taken a new avatar, thinking he can hide behind it and no one will know.
Click to expand...


Do you favor a powerful central authority or not?


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of a classic Liberal, correct, buts perfectly defines the Progressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe news is slow in your area or maybe it's your internet connection speed but ---  "Progressives" have been gone for a century.  The last one was Fighting Bob LaFollette, and he passed away in 1925.
> 
> "Classic Liberal" is redundant. The meaning has never changed except to those who wish to Doublethink their way into a new oxymoronic definition that they can't defend.
> 
> Like the OP, a _classic _hit-and-run-away example.
> 
> I see Buttsoiler's finally taken a new avatar, thinking he can hide behind it and no one will know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you favor a powerful central authority or not?
Click to expand...


"Not".  I'm a Liberal.
As I just posted about here, post 5.


----------



## there4eyeM

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.



The Italian Fascists showed a desire to bring about a new social order based on the ancient feudal principle of delegation (though without serfdom) in their enthusiasm for the corporate state. Benito Mussolini said that "fascism is reaction" and that "fascism, which did not fear to call itself reactionary... has not today any impediment against declaring itself illiberal and anti-liberal."


----------



## Katzndogz

I have been following Soldiers of Odin for the last year or so. It started in Norway as a response to the brutal beatings and rapes of Norwegian girls by arabs and Africans.   The police refused to do anything.  That's how vigilante movements start. 

I am so glad to see them here.  I hope that it becomes a huge, serious movement.


----------



## P@triot

An African-American liberal Democrat just undresses the hypocrisy of the liberal ideology and what it has morphed into...

*My problem with Liberalism is that it’s more concerned with policing people’s language and thoughts* without requiring them to do anything to fix the problem. White liberal college students speak of “safe spaces”, “trigger words”, “micro aggressions” and “white privilege” while not having to do anything or, more importantly, give up anything. *They can’t even have a conversation with someone who sees the world differently without resorting to calling someone a racist, homophobic, misogynistic, bigot and trying to have them banned from campus, or ruin them and their reputation*. They say they feel black peoples’ pain because they took a trip to Africa to help the disadvantaged, but are unwilling to go to a black neighborhood in the City in which they live. These same college students will espouse the joys of diversity, but will in the same breath assume you are only on campus because of affirmative action or that all black people grew up in poverty. My personal favorite is declaring with surprise how articulate a black classmate is despite the fact that we are attending the same institution of higher learning as they are.

The Culture Of The Smug White Liberal


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Why don't you watch Freedom to Fascism so you actually understand what Fascism is.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you watch Freedom to Fascism so you actually understand what Fascism is.
Click to expand...

I know exactly what fascism is. You progressives illustrate it every single day in America. The desire to control others and force them to Nazi goose-step in the exact same direction. To even think the same way. Thought is not tolerated by fascists. Thought is also no longer tolerated by American progressives.


----------



## Pogo

Again Dumbass ----- Liberalism and Fascism are _opposites_.  Going on and on with your self-delusional mythology isn't making a point --- it's exhibiting mental imbalance.

You've got "Liberals", "Fascists" and "Progressives" all flung right above into the same corner like so many monkey turds and you don't have the first inkling of an understanding of any one of them.

In other words your only point here seems to be to see your name on the internets.

Get a freaking life.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Patriot does not understand that Progressivism is a philosophy and a political impulse with right and left manifestations.

Ryan's progressivism will punish LGBT, tax payers, and workers with large Big Government actions, for instance.


----------



## P@triot

This is how *fascist* progressives have become... these miserable fascist dirtbags can't even handle free speech anymore. They can't handle a man they don't like running for president (even though conservatives have peacefully handled having a man they don't like actually be president for 8 years). They continue to resort to criminal acts (assault, theft, vandalism, etc.)...

WATCH: Man Gets Electric Shock When Trying To Steal Booby-Trapped Trump Sign | The Sean Hannity Show


----------



## JakeStarkey

"even though conservatives have peacefully handled having a man they don't like actually be president for 8 years" completely ignores the verbal violence, threats of civil war, and all the other far right and Alt Right stupidity for eight years.


----------



## buckeye45_73

P@triot said:


> This is how *fascist* progressives have become... these miserable fascist dirtbags can't even handle free speech anymore. They can't handle a man they don't like running for president (even though conservatives have peacefully handled having a man they don't like actually be president for 8 years). They continue to resort to criminal acts (assault, theft, vandalism, etc.)...
> 
> WATCH: Man Gets Electric Shock When Trying To Steal Booby-Trapped Trump Sign | The Sean Hannity Show


Bingo!!! They just cant live and let live....always have to.start shit to give them a reason to exist I guess.


----------



## BlindBoo

Franco was not a liberal.

And he is still dead.


----------



## P@triot

buckeye45_73 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how *fascist* progressives have become... these miserable fascist dirtbags can't even handle free speech anymore. They can't handle a man they don't like running for president (even though conservatives have peacefully handled having a man they don't like actually be president for 8 years). They continue to resort to criminal acts (assault, theft, vandalism, etc.)...
> 
> WATCH: Man Gets Electric Shock When Trying To Steal Booby-Trapped Trump Sign | The Sean Hannity Show
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!!! They just cant live and let live....always have to.start shit to give them a reason to exist I guess.
Click to expand...

Check out this nasty progressive witch buckeye45_73. In a public school zone she makes an obscene gesture and in the process - a combative/confrontational posture towards a complete stranger over a simple little _sign_. Then she has the audacity to cry to police over the ensuing incident, proclaim herself a fearless feminist who will not back down while also claiming she's a helpless woman being oppressed (typical libtard - contradicts herself). And oh yeah....she does ALL of this while being a crass, classless pig with her language. Her name is Tara Dublin and the only thing that exceeds her extrem ignorance is her arrogance.


----------



## P@triot

And here was her subsequent follow up the next day buckeye45_73 - where she continues to play the helpless, oppressed female victim (while she normally proclaims to the world that she is a fearless, unbeatable feminist on "normal" days).


----------



## toxicmedia

I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.

Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.

But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.

Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.


----------



## JakeStarkey

And we have left women witches similar to Tipsy and Sassy etc and you are startled?


----------



## JakeStarkey

toxicmedia said:


> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.


Probably more because the fascists saw the liberals giving the State and its protections to minorities.


----------



## toxicmedia

JakeStarkey said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more because the fascists saw the liberals giving the State and its protections to minorities.
Click to expand...

It's all just Atwater tactics by the GOP. It's like there are random GOP cells, that create crap like that to minimize GOP liabilities.

In this case...it's intended to mitigate how Liberals tend to manage and understand "gray areas" and complicated issues....and how conservatives tend to prefer black and white issues. Fascists are hard line black and white people. No gray areas, and no tolerance for opposition

Combine that with the liability of Nazis getting classified as "right wing" and Commies classified as "left wing"

That's the Atwater tactic...."accuse your opponent, in advance, of being guilty of your own worst liability" That way when they accuse you of it...that will seem like a pissing contest


----------



## JakeStarkey

Karl Rover employed that for Bush in 2000 and particularly 2004: go right at your opponent's strongest point but demonize it before as a weakness.

The libs' weakness is that they believe America as a whole wants the nation as a social justice state.


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how *fascist* progressives have become... these miserable fascist dirtbags can't even handle free speech anymore. They can't handle a man they don't like running for president (even though conservatives have peacefully handled having a man they don't like actually be president for 8 years). They continue to resort to criminal acts (assault, theft, vandalism, etc.)...
> 
> WATCH: Man Gets Electric Shock When Trying To Steal Booby-Trapped Trump Sign | The Sean Hannity Show
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!!! They just cant live and let live....always have to.start shit to give them a reason to exist I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this nasty progressive witch buckeye45_73. In a public school zone she makes an obscene gesture and in the process - a combative/confrontational posture towards a complete stranger over a simple little _sign_. Then she has the audacity to cry to police over the ensuing incident, proclaim herself a fearless feminist who will not back down while also claiming she's a helpless woman being oppressed (typical libtard - contradicts herself). And oh yeah....she does ALL of this while being a crass, classless pig with her language. Her name is Tara Dublin and the only thing that exceeds her extrem ignorance is her arrogance.
Click to expand...


She lucky she's not black, she probably would have been shot.


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.



The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.

Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.

The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".

Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.


----------



## JakeStarkey

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
Click to expand...

OK, they are commie fascist nazis pinko faggots because you say they are.  Come on, girl, it is too early for drinking.


----------



## toxicmedia

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
Click to expand...

I see you've read Goldberg

Drawing analogies between Democrats/Liberals/Progressives in the US today or Republicans/Conservatives/Tea Partiers in the US today...and...Nazis or Commies ala WWII....is a waste of time.

This is very simple....because many non politics junkies equate Nazis/Fascists with the right wing, and Commies/Socialists with the left wing.....That crap you believe, and spew, worked on you like a charm.

You're a righty, and nobody can ever make you believe you're a Fascist,


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you've read Goldberg
Click to expand...


Nope. My own words, my own thoughts. You should try it sometime.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Horseshit >liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more


----------



## P@triot

And so the progressive fascism continues...

Trump supporter chased down, attacked by crowd protesting fatal police shooting of black man


----------



## toxicmedia

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you've read Goldberg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. My own words, my own thoughts. You should try it sometime.
Click to expand...

They are right out of Goldberg's book


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> And so the progressive fascism continues...
> 
> Trump supporter chased down, attacked by crowd protesting fatal police shooting of black man


An incident or three are only hasty generalizations.  The talk of "progressive fascism" is hammers the left as the cause when in fact is the far right.


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you've read Goldberg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. My own words, my own thoughts. You should try it sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are right out of Goldberg's book
Click to expand...

He must read my material then.
Universal truths have a way of being..well...universal.


----------



## JakeStarkey

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you've read Goldberg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. My own words, my own thoughts. You should try it sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are right out of Goldberg's book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must read my material then.
> Universal truths have a way of being..well...universal.
Click to expand...

Neither of you are that.


----------



## toxicmedia

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you've read Goldberg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. My own words, my own thoughts. You should try it sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are right out of Goldberg's book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must read my material then.
> Universal truths have a way of being..well...universal.
Click to expand...

I know you're a smart girl...but do you expect me to believe you came up with all of that other stuff all on your own, without hearing it, from somebody else, who heard if from Goldberg?

The reason I say this...is because nobody threw that stuff around before the GOP strategy machine started doing that in Obama's first term. The Classical VS Modern Liberalism aside...all the rest is pure Goldberg kafka.


----------



## P@triot

toxicmedia said:


> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.


Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.

Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.


----------



## P@triot

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists.
> 
> Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional.
> 
> But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it.
> 
> Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
Click to expand...

Bingo! In fact - there really aren't any liberals today. Just *progressives*.


----------



## P@triot

She shouldn't be the least bit surprised. The NAACP is progressive and progressives have been waging a war on choice for over 100 year now. They believe government should dictate _everything_ to the people...

I’m a Black Woman Disappointed in NAACP’s War on School Choice


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The commie fascists of today are not "liberals" as "liberal" was defined 75 years ago. Liberal has always been a relative description, particular to the age in which it exists.
> 
> Our forefathers were liberals of the day...and the royalists and the tyrannical regime of George III were the fascists.
> 
> The liberals of the Civil War were "Republican Democrats" and the Dems were the "conservatives".
> 
> Today's liberals are progressive commie fascists, and there is no true "liberal" faction in the US any more, outside of nursing homes and funny farms, where a few antiques have missed the shift and think the liberals of 75 years ago represent the alleged "liberals" of today. Unless you consider those who are striving to pull the US back into some semblance of the constitutional republic it is supposed to be, as "liberals". In which case..I'm a liberal. And you're still a commie fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've read Goldberg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. My own words, my own thoughts. You should try it sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are right out of Goldberg's book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must read my material then.
> Universal truths have a way of being..well...universal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're a smart girl...but do you expect me to believe you came up with all of that other stuff all on your own, without hearing it, from somebody else, who heard if from Goldberg?
> 
> The reason I say this...is because nobody threw that stuff around before the GOP strategy machine started doing that in Obama's first term. The Classical VS Modern Liberalism aside...all the rest is pure Goldberg kafka.
Click to expand...

I expect you to be a commie asshat, as you are. I'm sure you don't believe anybody aside from your masters has ever had a thought, I've no doubt you don't believe in universal truths. I don't care, though. Commie pukes are expendable offal.


----------



## toxicmedia

P@triot said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
Click to expand...

Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.

You must LOVE Info Wars


----------



## toxicmedia

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've read Goldberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. My own words, my own thoughts. You should try it sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are right out of Goldberg's book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must read my material then.
> Universal truths have a way of being..well...universal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're a smart girl...but do you expect me to believe you came up with all of that other stuff all on your own, without hearing it, from somebody else, who heard if from Goldberg?
> 
> The reason I say this...is because nobody threw that stuff around before the GOP strategy machine started doing that in Obama's first term. The Classical VS Modern Liberalism aside...all the rest is pure Goldberg kafka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect you to be a commie asshat, as you are. I'm sure you don't believe anybody aside from your masters has ever had a thought, I've no doubt you don't believe in universal truths. I don't care, though. Commie pukes are expendable offal.
Click to expand...

"My Masters"....

I suggest 1200mg Lithium, and 2mg Resperidol, and you'll feel a lot better


----------



## P@triot

toxicmedia said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
Click to expand...

Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.

First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?

Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.

I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. My own words, my own thoughts. You should try it sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> They are right out of Goldberg's book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must read my material then.
> Universal truths have a way of being..well...universal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're a smart girl...but do you expect me to believe you came up with all of that other stuff all on your own, without hearing it, from somebody else, who heard if from Goldberg?
> 
> The reason I say this...is because nobody threw that stuff around before the GOP strategy machine started doing that in Obama's first term. The Classical VS Modern Liberalism aside...all the rest is pure Goldberg kafka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect you to be a commie asshat, as you are. I'm sure you don't believe anybody aside from your masters has ever had a thought, I've no doubt you don't believe in universal truths. I don't care, though. Commie pukes are expendable offal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My Masters"....
> 
> I suggest 1200mg Lithium, and 2mg Resperidol, and you'll feel a lot better
Click to expand...


No thank you. I don't believe in doping people into drugged submission.


----------



## koshergrl

P@triot said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
Click to expand...


How dare you have a thought of your own that someone else has had as well!

Obviously, you need psychotropic drugs. According to commiemedia, anyway.


----------



## Onyx

For your education.

Fascism is the most extreme and honest form of statism. Anarchism is the most extreme and honest form of libertarianism.


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> Friedrich Hayek clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.


----------



## Onyx

I can explain why fascism is usually associated with the right.

- The original fascists often affiliated themselves with the right, while being critical of communists and what Mussolini described as modern individualist liberals.

- Mussolini rejected egalitarianism and typical left wing positions on social equality. Class division is a tenet in fascist thought.

- Mussolini advocated a fiscally conservative society that would be self sufficient and put high value on protectionist policies, which are ideas often associated with right-wing economics.

- While not exclusive to the right, most  right-wing movements from today and the 20th century emphasize militarism and ultranationalism, which are more tenets of fascism.

- Fascist rhetoric focused on revolution of the rich and middle class against the poor, which is contrary to the revolution of the poor and middle class argued by state communists

If we are defining fascism as a totalitarian corporate state, then that is neither left or right. If we are defining it as radical collectivism centered around state power, then that is neither left or right. If we are defining it by Mussolini's doctrine and historical context, then fascism is right-wing.

Additional point: most modern fascists (openly fascist) consider themselves far right.


----------



## toxicmedia

P@triot said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
Click to expand...

Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought


Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club


“Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club


----------



## koshergrl

Onyx said:


> I can explain why fascism is usually associated with the right.
> 
> - The original fascists often affiliated themselves with the right, while being critical of communists and what Mussolini described as modern individualist liberals.
> 
> - Mussolini rejected egalitarianism and typical left wing positions on social equality. Class division is a tenet in fascist thought.
> 
> - Mussolini advocated a fiscally conservative society that would be self sufficient and put high value on protectionist policies, which are ideas often associated with right-wing economics.
> 
> - While not exclusive to the right, most  right-wing movements from today and the 20th century emphasize militarism and ultranationalism, which are more tenets of fascism.
> 
> - Fascist rhetoric focused on revolution of the rich and middle class against the poor, which is contrary to the revolution of the poor and middle class argued by state communists
> 
> If we are defining fascism as a totalitarian corporate state, then that is neither left or right. If we are defining it as radical collectivism centered around state power, then that is neither left or right. If we are defining it by Mussolini's doctrine and historical context, then fascism is right-wing.
> 
> Additional point: most modern fascists (openly fascist) consider themselves far right.



This is the same horseshit the fascist left always drags out.

Most modern fascists LIE about who they are in order to get into power. Hence we get the nonsense "Hitler was a nationalist/rightwing/Christian fundamentalist!" Total lies told by Hitler in order to win over various groups.


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought
> 
> 
> Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> 
> “Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
Click to expand...


Paragraphs, Frodo.


----------



## P@triot

toxicmedia said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought
> 
> 
> Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> 
> “Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
Click to expand...

So what exactly is your point here? I've never heard of Jonah Goldberg before this. Clearly he had *no* influence on me. You can't make an outrageous accusation and then hide behind some obscure name that actually proves you wrong to begin with.

Let's forget about 'ole Jonah here. Not knowing who he is, I have no reason to grant him credibility. I'm still waiting on you to explain how an oppressive, totalitarian ideology could possibly be interpreted as "right-wing" when it is the polar opposite in every conceivable definition.


----------



## koshergrl

P@triot said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought
> 
> 
> Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> 
> “Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what exactly is your point here? I've never heard of Jonah Goldberg before this. Clearly he had *no* influence on me. You can't make an outrageous accusation and then hide behind some obscure name that actually proves you wrong to begin with.
> 
> Let's forget about 'ole Jonah here. Not knowing who he is, I have no reason to grant him credibility. I'm still waiting on you to explain how an oppressive, totalitarian ideology could possibly be interpreted as "right-wing" when it is the polar opposite in every conceivable definition.
Click to expand...


I think the commie has been born again and is illustrating his agreement with us?

He seems to be obsessed with this Goldberg fellow.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friedrich Hayek clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
Click to expand...


I can't really link to his book - you just have to go buy it and then actually read it. About the best I can do is quote for you and add a link to the book:

“Some of the most damning, in fact, come from men who not long before had themselves been members of the Labour party. Thus Mr. Ivor Thomas, in a book apparently intended to explain why he left that party, comes to the conclusion that “from the point of view of fundamental human liberties there is little to choose between communism, socialism, and national socialism. They all are examples of the collectivist or totalitarian state . . . in its essentials not only is completed socialism the same as communism but it hardly differs from fascism.”

“Few are ready to recognize that the rise of fascism and naziism was not a reaction against the socialist trends of the preceding period but a necessary outcome of those tendencies”

“Have not the parties of the Left as well as those of the Right been deceived by believing that the National Socialist party was in the service of the capitalists and opposed to all forms of socialism?”

“While “progressives” in England and elsewhere were still deluding themselves that communism and fascism represented opposite poles, more and more people began to ask themselves whether these new tyrannies were not the outcome of the same tendencies.”

Excerpt From: F. A. Hayek. “The Road to Serfdom.” University of Chicago Press, 2010-04-06. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/vAe3H.l

It literally continues through out the entire book but these few passages are more than enough proof. I highly recommend reading it. It is a comprehensive look at economics and where those systems ultimately lead to.


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friedrich Hayek clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't really link to his book - you just have to go buy it and then actually read it. About the best I can do is quote for you and add a link to the book:
> 
> “Some of the most damning, in fact, come from men who not long before had themselves been members of the Labour party. Thus Mr. Ivor Thomas, in a book apparently intended to explain why he left that party, comes to the conclusion that “from the point of view of fundamental human liberties there is little to choose between communism, socialism, and national socialism. They all are examples of the collectivist or totalitarian state . . . in its essentials not only is completed socialism the same as communism but it hardly differs from fascism.”
> 
> “Few are ready to recognize that the rise of fascism and naziism was not a reaction against the socialist trends of the preceding period but a necessary outcome of those tendencies”
> 
> “Have not the parties of the Left as well as those of the Right been deceived by believing that the National Socialist party was in the service of the capitalists and opposed to all forms of socialism?”
> 
> “While “progressives” in England and elsewhere were still deluding themselves that communism and fascism represented opposite poles, more and more people began to ask themselves whether these new tyrannies were not the outcome of the same tendencies.”
> 
> Excerpt From: F. A. Hayek. “The Road to Serfdom.” University of Chicago Press, 2010-04-06. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/vAe3H.l
> 
> It literally continues through out the entire book but these few passages are more than enough proof. I highly recommend reading it. It is a comprehensive look at economics and where those systems ultimately lead to.
Click to expand...

Perfect. The Road to Serfdom was written in the '40s, FYI.



P@triot said:


> “Have not the parties of the Left as well as those of the Right been deceived by believing that the National Socialist party was in the service of the capitalists and opposed to* all forms* of socialism?”



He clearly believes that there is more than one form of socialism and that not all socialism is connected to the left, as evidenced by this quote from the same book.

"It is disquieting to see in England and the United States today the same drawing together of forces and nearly the same contempt of all that is liberal in the old sense. ‘Conservative socialism’ was the slogan under which a large number of writers prepared the atmosphere in which National Socialism succeeded. It is ‘conservative socialism’ which is the dominant trend among us now."


----------



## P@triot

Onyx said:


> I can explain why fascism is usually associated with the right.
> 
> - The original fascists often affiliated themselves with the right, while being critical of communists and what Mussolini described as modern individualist liberals.


But that simply isn't true. At all. Adolf Hitler never "affiliated himself with the right". Progressives have simply come to that conclusion because he turned against the Soviets in the middle of World War II. Well guess what, given enough time, he also would have turned on Benito Mussolini.

He was a maniacal dictator. People like that do not allow their political views to restrain them. They don't think to themselves "well gee....Joseph Stalin is a fellow dictator....we should play nice together and become good friends". You can't apply rational thinking to irrational psychopaths.


----------



## P@triot

Onyx said:


> I can explain why fascism is usually associated with the right.
> 
> - Mussolini rejected egalitarianism and typical left wing positions on social equality. Class division is a tenet in fascist thought.


Yeah....and class division is exclusively a "tenet" of left-wing ideology. Why do you think the left spends all day on this board crying about "wealth inequality" and the right simply rolls their eyes and says "more class warfare"?

So far you're 0-2. You're trying to make the right take responsibility for the most basic forms of left-wing ideology under the guise that they are fascist views and that fascism is right-wing.


----------



## toxicmedia

P@triot said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could literally strangle Jonah Goldberg, and Glenn Beck, for starting this ultra nonsensical faulty analogy between Liberals and Fascists. Glenn Beck's attempt to rewrite the political spectrum to support that crap was adorable, and probably well intended, as well as quite delusional. But Goldberg...and his work of fiction...Liberal Fascism. That has lead to this crap being thrown out by every enthusiastic and sophomoric intellectual infantile "so called" conservative who reads it. Fascists hated Liberals almost as much as they hated ethnic minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought
> 
> 
> Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> 
> “Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what exactly is your point here? I've never heard of Jonah Goldberg before this. Clearly he had *no* influence on me. You can't make an outrageous accusation and then hide behind some obscure name that actually proves you wrong to begin with.
> 
> Let's forget about 'ole Jonah here. Not knowing who he is, I have no reason to grant him credibility. I'm still waiting on you to explain how an oppressive, totalitarian ideology could possibly be interpreted as "right-wing" when it is the polar opposite in every conceivable definition.
Click to expand...

I have to apologize.

You may or may not care, but I have been taking a bad mood out on you.

I'm sorry.

Let me explain.

For whatever reason...The GOP has begun to try and do away with the Left V Right, Democrat V Republican, Liberal V Conservative, Commie V Nazis dichotomy. I believe that reason is because they were able to call lefties Commie Pinkos for decades, but also wanted to mitigate how lefties would play the Nazi card on them.

So...they, mainly Goldberg and Assoc...came up with a loosely strung together set of flawed generalitites posing as analologies, and evidence that Democrats are both Commies and Nazis...and Republicans are neither.

Truth is, both are neither.


----------



## P@triot

Onyx said:


> I can explain why fascism is usually associated with the right.
> 
> - While not exclusive to the right, most  right-wing movements from today and the 20th century emphasize militarism and ultranationalism, which are more tenets of fascism.


And since fascism is left-wing....

You know who else emphasizes "militarism"? Every single dictator ever. You name a dictator, they strongly emphasized "militarism".


----------



## P@triot

toxicmedia said:


> I have to apologize. You may or may not care, but I have been taking a bad mood out on you. I'm sorry. Let me explain.
> 
> For whatever reason...The GOP has begun to try and do away with the Left V Right, Democrat V Republican, Liberal V Conservative, Commie V Nazis dichotomy. I believe that reason is because they were able to call lefties Commie Pinkos for decades, but also wanted to mitigate how lefties would play the Nazi card on them.
> 
> So...they, mainly Goldberg and Assoc...came up with a loosely strung together set of flawed generalitites posing as analologies, and evidence that Democrats are both Commies and Nazis...and Republicans are neither.
> 
> Truth is, both are neither.



No apology necessary. As far as the ideologies go...

I never entirely understood why the left worked so hard to paint fascism as right-wing. I can only surmise that A.) they didn't want to be associated with such a disturbing ideology and B.) they wanted to be able to paint the right as "evil" with something.

But here is the thing - there are plenty of legitimate evils of extreme right-wing ideology that could be attacked without falsely accusing them of being responsible for a decisively left-wing school of thought. There are a few things to legitimately attack libertarians are. And there are endless things to legitimately attack both Sovereign Citizens and Anarchists on.

Anything wholly oppressive and totalitarian _is_ left-wing. This includes communism, marxism, *fascism*, etc. Anything wholly anarchical (Sovereign Citizen, Anarchists, etc.) is right-wing.

This bizarre belief that fascism is right-wing was the result of Hitler turning on the Soviets. But that wasn't due to right vs. left. That was due to the fact that all dictator desire to over throw every other dictator and rule the world.


----------



## P@triot

"Human beings are born with different capacities. If they are free, they are not equal. And if they are equal, they are not free." - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## Tehon

This fear of trusting uncontrolled social forces is closely related to two other characteristics of conservatism:* its fondness for authority and its lack of understanding of economic forces.* Since it distrusts both abstract theories and general principles,[6] it neither understands those spontaneous forces on which a policy of freedom relies nor possesses a basis for formulating principles of policy. *Order appears to the conservative as the result of the continuous attention of authority*, which, for this purpose, must be allowed to do what is required by the particular circumstances and not be tied to rigid rule. A commitment to principles presupposes an understanding of the general forces by which the efforts of society are co-ordinated, but it is such a theory of society and especially of the economic mechanism that conservatism conspicuously lacks. So unproductive has conservatism been in producing a general conception of how a social order is maintained that its modern votaries, in trying to construct a theoretical foundation, invariably find themselves appealing almost exclusively to authors who regarded themselves as liberal. Macaulay, Tocqueville, Lord Acton, and Lecky certainly considered themselves liberals, and with justice; and even Edmund Burke remained an Old Whig to the end and would have shuddered at the thought of being regarded as a Tory.

Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek


----------



## Tehon

This reinforces what I posted in post #341. Hayek believed that conservatism was linked to collectivism via nationalism. Nationalism being the main fascist tenet.


A great deal more might be said about the close connection between conservatism and nationalism, but I shall not dwell on this point because it might be felt that my personal position makes me unable to sympathize with any form of nationalism.* I will merely add that it is this nationalistic bias which frequently provides the bridge from conservatism to collectivism:* to think in terms of "our" industry or resource is only a short step away from demanding that these national assets be directed in the national interest.

Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek


----------



## Tehon

Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed

Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek


Except that liberal during the period that Hayek wrote that was *not* the American progressive "liberal" of today. The American progressive "liberal" of today _is_ the side trying to force their own "superior ways" by "bringing them the blessings of efficient government".


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - *not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors*, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek


That _perfectly_ describes *conservatism* today.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, *but by bringing them the blessings of *efficient* government*. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek


That _perfectly_ describes *liberalism* today.


----------



## Old Rocks

Well, silly ass P@triot, after Clinton's two terms are done, maybe you can get another total fruit bar to make a fool of himself and everyone else that supports him or her. Maybe Bachman is your girl. LOL


----------



## regent

So are conservatives now going to change the definitions of all  the political and economic labels or just some? What will happen to their bread and butter; labels of communism and socialism? Are they now dead? I can understand their need for new labels as it seems  fewer and fewer Americans shake with fear when a Democratic program is labeled socialist or communist. Maybe fascism will work better?


----------



## Onyx

koshergrl said:


> This is the same horseshit the fascist left always drags out.
> 
> Most modern fascists LIE about who they are in order to get into power. Hence we get the nonsense "Hitler was a nationalist/rightwing/Christian fundamentalist!" Total lies told by Hitler in order to win over various groups.



Those are just the facts. You are free to come to another conclusion with those in mind.


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> Except that liberal during the period that Hayek wrote that was *not* the American progressive "liberal" of today. The American progressive "liberal" of today _is_ the side trying to force their own "superior ways" by "bringing them the blessings of efficient government".
Click to expand...

Except that it was published in 1960, so when, since then, do you think the modern liberal morphed?

And he was not critiquing liberalism, he was critiquing conservatism, so please, try to stay focused and avoid the red herring fallacies, mkay.


----------



## owebo

toxicmedia said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist progressives - you're _completely_ uninformed. For one thing - Glenn Beck explicitly proclaims fascism as "right-wing". Sadly, he's as stupid as you are when it comes to the political spectrum.
> 
> Any and all forms of oppressive/authoritarian control is by it's very nature left-wing. The fundamental principle of "right-wing" is liberty and the individual. So naturally, the further right you go (i.e. the more "radical") government gets smaller and smaller, less and less powerful until you reached the end of the spectrum - anarchy. No laws. No rules. No government. The polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought
> 
> 
> Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> 
> “Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what exactly is your point here? I've never heard of Jonah Goldberg before this. Clearly he had *no* influence on me. You can't make an outrageous accusation and then hide behind some obscure name that actually proves you wrong to begin with.
> 
> Let's forget about 'ole Jonah here. Not knowing who he is, I have no reason to grant him credibility. I'm still waiting on you to explain how an oppressive, totalitarian ideology could possibly be interpreted as "right-wing" when it is the polar opposite in every conceivable definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to apologize.
> 
> You may or may not care, but I have been taking a bad mood out on you.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Let me explain.
> 
> For whatever reason...The GOP has begun to try and do away with the Left V Right, Democrat V Republican, Liberal V Conservative, Commie V Nazis dichotomy. I believe that reason is because they were able to call lefties Commie Pinkos for decades, but also wanted to mitigate how lefties would play the Nazi card on them.
> 
> So...they, mainly Goldberg and Assoc...came up with a loosely strung together set of flawed generalitites posing as analologies, and evidence that Democrats are both Commies and Nazis...and Republicans are neither.
> 
> Truth is, both are neither.
Click to expand...

Strange how stupid you liberals are...


----------



## owebo

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> Except that liberal during the period that Hayek wrote that was *not* the American progressive "liberal" of today. The American progressive "liberal" of today _is_ the side trying to force their own "superior ways" by "bringing them the blessings of efficient government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it was published in 1960, so when, since then, do you think the modern liberal morphed?
> 
> And he was not critiquing liberalism, he was critiquing conservatism, so please, try to stay focused and avoid the red herring fallacies, mkay.
Click to expand...

The modern liberal never morphed....they just changed the way the shackle people...


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - *not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors*, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> That _perfectly_ describes *conservatism* today.
Click to expand...

That is such BS, we burned through trillions of dollars bringing democracy to Iraq largely because conservatives marched in perfect lockstep with Bush. 

You are nothing if not an ideologue.


----------



## Tehon

owebo said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought
> 
> 
> Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> 
> “Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what exactly is your point here? I've never heard of Jonah Goldberg before this. Clearly he had *no* influence on me. You can't make an outrageous accusation and then hide behind some obscure name that actually proves you wrong to begin with.
> 
> Let's forget about 'ole Jonah here. Not knowing who he is, I have no reason to grant him credibility. I'm still waiting on you to explain how an oppressive, totalitarian ideology could possibly be interpreted as "right-wing" when it is the polar opposite in every conceivable definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to apologize.
> 
> You may or may not care, but I have been taking a bad mood out on you.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Let me explain.
> 
> For whatever reason...The GOP has begun to try and do away with the Left V Right, Democrat V Republican, Liberal V Conservative, Commie V Nazis dichotomy. I believe that reason is because they were able to call lefties Commie Pinkos for decades, but also wanted to mitigate how lefties would play the Nazi card on them.
> 
> So...they, mainly Goldberg and Assoc...came up with a loosely strung together set of flawed generalitites posing as analologies, and evidence that Democrats are both Commies and Nazis...and Republicans are neither.
> 
> Truth is, both are neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange how stupid you liberals are...
> 
> View attachment 91715
Click to expand...

Says the dipshit who uses that meme as a crutch.


----------



## Tehon

owebo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> Except that liberal during the period that Hayek wrote that was *not* the American progressive "liberal" of today. The American progressive "liberal" of today _is_ the side trying to force their own "superior ways" by "bringing them the blessings of efficient government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it was published in 1960, so when, since then, do you think the modern liberal morphed?
> 
> And he was not critiquing liberalism, he was critiquing conservatism, so please, try to stay focused and avoid the red herring fallacies, mkay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The modern liberal never morphed....they just changed the way the shackle people...
Click to expand...

Well when you halfwits have come to an agreement on what your position is let me know.


----------



## owebo

Tehon said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought
> 
> 
> Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> 
> “Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what exactly is your point here? I've never heard of Jonah Goldberg before this. Clearly he had *no* influence on me. You can't make an outrageous accusation and then hide behind some obscure name that actually proves you wrong to begin with.
> 
> Let's forget about 'ole Jonah here. Not knowing who he is, I have no reason to grant him credibility. I'm still waiting on you to explain how an oppressive, totalitarian ideology could possibly be interpreted as "right-wing" when it is the polar opposite in every conceivable definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to apologize.
> 
> You may or may not care, but I have been taking a bad mood out on you.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Let me explain.
> 
> For whatever reason...The GOP has begun to try and do away with the Left V Right, Democrat V Republican, Liberal V Conservative, Commie V Nazis dichotomy. I believe that reason is because they were able to call lefties Commie Pinkos for decades, but also wanted to mitigate how lefties would play the Nazi card on them.
> 
> So...they, mainly Goldberg and Assoc...came up with a loosely strung together set of flawed generalitites posing as analologies, and evidence that Democrats are both Commies and Nazis...and Republicans are neither.
> 
> Truth is, both are neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange how stupid you liberals are...
> 
> View attachment 91715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the dipshit who uses that meme as a crutch.
Click to expand...

Says the public school student....


----------



## owebo

Tehon said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> Except that liberal during the period that Hayek wrote that was *not* the American progressive "liberal" of today. The American progressive "liberal" of today _is_ the side trying to force their own "superior ways" by "bringing them the blessings of efficient government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it was published in 1960, so when, since then, do you think the modern liberal morphed?
> 
> And he was not critiquing liberalism, he was critiquing conservatism, so please, try to stay focused and avoid the red herring fallacies, mkay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The modern liberal never morphed....they just changed the way the shackle people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when you halfwits have come to an agreement on what your position is let me know.
Click to expand...

Carry on fascist liberal....


----------



## Tehon

owebo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> Except that liberal during the period that Hayek wrote that was *not* the American progressive "liberal" of today. The American progressive "liberal" of today _is_ the side trying to force their own "superior ways" by "bringing them the blessings of efficient government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it was published in 1960, so when, since then, do you think the modern liberal morphed?
> 
> And he was not critiquing liberalism, he was critiquing conservatism, so please, try to stay focused and avoid the red herring fallacies, mkay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The modern liberal never morphed....they just changed the way the shackle people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when you halfwits have come to an agreement on what your position is let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carry on fascist liberal....
Click to expand...

Is this a new definition of "fascist" in the making.
Fascist;
What you call someone when you are unable to cogently articulate your own position.


----------



## owebo

Tehon said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that liberal during the period that Hayek wrote that was *not* the American progressive "liberal" of today. The American progressive "liberal" of today _is_ the side trying to force their own "superior ways" by "bringing them the blessings of efficient government".
> 
> 
> 
> Except that it was published in 1960, so when, since then, do you think the modern liberal morphed?
> 
> And he was not critiquing liberalism, he was critiquing conservatism, so please, try to stay focused and avoid the red herring fallacies, mkay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The modern liberal never morphed....they just changed the way the shackle people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when you halfwits have come to an agreement on what your position is let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carry on fascist liberal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a new definition of "fascist" in the making.
> Fascist;
> What you call someone when you are unable to cogently articulate your own position.
Click to expand...

No....just what I call you fascist liberals....

It's cool, you don't have to hide any longer....


----------



## Tehon

owebo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that it was published in 1960, so when, since then, do you think the modern liberal morphed?
> 
> And he was not critiquing liberalism, he was critiquing conservatism, so please, try to stay focused and avoid the red herring fallacies, mkay.
> 
> 
> 
> The modern liberal never morphed....they just changed the way the shackle people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when you halfwits have come to an agreement on what your position is let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carry on fascist liberal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a new definition of "fascist" in the making.
> Fascist;
> What you call someone when you are unable to cogently articulate your own position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....just what I call you fascist liberals....
> 
> It's cool, you don't have to hide any longer....
Click to expand...


----------



## owebo

Tehon said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern liberal never morphed....they just changed the way the shackle people...
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you halfwits have come to an agreement on what your position is let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carry on fascist liberal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a new definition of "fascist" in the making.
> Fascist;
> What you call someone when you are unable to cogently articulate your own position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....just what I call you fascist liberals....
> 
> It's cool, you don't have to hide any longer....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Indeed....


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - *not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors*, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> That _perfectly_ describes *conservatism* today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is such BS, we burned through trillions of dollars bringing democracy to Iraq largely because conservatives marched in perfect lockstep with Bush.
> 
> You are nothing if not an ideologue.
Click to expand...

I'm not following you here. What does that have to do with the discussion? Did Bush plant the American flag and place the the Iraqi people under American rule? Because that's what a fascist would do.

Uh....no. No he didn't. He immediately turned the country over to the people.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern liberal never morphed....they just changed the way the shackle people...
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you halfwits have come to an agreement on what your position is let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carry on fascist liberal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a new definition of "fascist" in the making.
> Fascist;
> What you call someone when you are unable to cogently articulate your own position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....just what I call you fascist liberals....
> 
> It's cool, you don't have to hide any longer....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Stephen Colbert? A comedian? That's who you turn to? Yeah...because he's one of the great minds in history.


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - *not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors*, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed
> 
> Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> That _perfectly_ describes *conservatism* today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is such BS, we burned through trillions of dollars bringing democracy to Iraq largely because conservatives marched in perfect lockstep with Bush.
> 
> You are nothing if not an ideologue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not following you here. What does that have to do with the discussion? Did Bush plant the American flag and place the the Iraqi people under American rule? Because that's what a fascist would do.
> 
> Uh....no. No he didn't. He immediately turned the country over to the people.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> I'm not following you here. What does that have to do with the discussion?


You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit. Of course you don't get it, it is not being spoon fed to you in a tidy little package thru one of your media outlets administered by your Ministry of Public Enlightenment.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> [You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.


LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.

The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.

The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.

Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> [You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc.


Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.


----------



## owebo

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> [You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
Click to expand...

Indeed, he does....

Fascism is the stage reached after communism has proved an illusion.”
― Friedrich Hayek

That you do not understand is not our problem.....


----------



## Tehon

owebo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> [You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, he does....
> 
> Fascism is the stage reached after communism has proved an illusion.”
> ― Friedrich Hayek
> 
> That you do not understand is not our problem.....
Click to expand...

That quote needs to be correctly attributed to Peter Drucker, from "The End of Economic Man". Hayek merely quoted him.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.


Hey genius....? Are you _really_ going to attempt to proclaim that "collectivism" and "totalitarianism" are *not* left-wing?


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
Click to expand...

I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.


----------



## owebo

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.
Click to expand...

I thin we collectively owned his ass.....


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey genius....? Are you _really_ going to attempt to proclaim that "collectivism" and "totalitarianism" are *not* left-wing?
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree with Hayek, collectivism and totalitarianism are not exclusive to the left or right.

If you are supportive of the overthrow of Salvador Allende and the imposition of Augusto Pinochet in Chile, and I know most all of you anti communists are, then that shows a bent towards totalitarianism.

Now go ahead and deny it.


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.
Click to expand...

I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?


Yeah dumb-ass....because you are not all the way to extreme end of the spectrum. You're a typical idiot progressive. Not a communist/fascist/marxist.

This is as insanely stupid as me saying I'm right-wing and I don't believe in anarchy (and I don't) so anarchy must be a left-wing ideology. The more you try to cover up your original idiotic post, the deeper you keep digging and the dumber you make yourself look.

You *cannot* have right-wing totalitarianism. It is the polar opposite of the fringe right you moron.


----------



## P@triot

koshergrl said:


> No thank you. I don't believe in doping people into drugged submission.


Unfortunately progressives _do_....


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah dumb-ass....because you are not all the way to extreme end of the spectrum. You're a typical idiot progressive. Not a communist/fascist/marxist.
> 
> This is as insanely stupid as me saying I'm right-wing and I don't believe in anarchy (and I don't) so anarchy must be a left-wing ideology. The more you try to cover up your original idiotic post, the deeper you keep digging and the dumber you make yourself look.
> 
> You *cannot* have right-wing totalitarianism. It is the polar opposite of the fringe right you moron.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> You *cannot* have right-wing totalitarianism. It is the polar opposite of the fringe right you moron.


Then why do you ignore post # 379.


Tehon said:


> If you are supportive of the overthrow of Salvador Allende and the imposition of Augusto Pinochet in Chile, and I know most all of you anti communists are, then that shows a bent towards totalitarianism.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?
Click to expand...

_Your personal stance doesn't prove anything, as we're talking about the parts of the spectrum on left in general, not one person. How about we settle this right now? The right in general believe in limited government, so how about you tell me how a small/limited government becomes totalitarian? Last I checked, the left side of the spectrum believes in rapid expansion of government... you know... like Russia._


----------



## Tehon

Pumpkin Row said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Your personal stance doesn't prove anything, as we're talking about the parts of the spectrum on left in general, not one person. How about we settle this right now? The right in general believe in limited government, so how about you tell me how a small/limited government becomes totalitarian? Last I checked, the left side of the spectrum believes in rapid expansion of government... you know... like Russia._
Click to expand...

That the term "limited government" is completely subjective is the point that has exceeded your grasp.


----------



## Moonglow

No such thing as right wing totalitarianism, yea, all military dictatorships and the Papacy are left wing...


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> Then why do you ignore post # 379.
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are supportive of the overthrow of Salvador Allende and the imposition of Augusto Pinochet in Chile, and I know most all of you anti communists are, then that shows a bent towards totalitarianism.
Click to expand...

Because it makes *zero* sense (typical of progressives)...

1. It is not our country. Most Americans could give a flying leap what goes on there and are not "rooting" for _anyone_. Your entire premise is built on the false narrative that conservatives are supporting this (another typical thing for progressives to do).

2. Just because someone might believe that one totalitarian dictator is better than another totalitarian dictator, does *not* mean they support totalitarian dictators. They are just choosing and/or hoping for the lesser of two evils. I would rather have Muammar Gaddafi running my country than Saddam Hussein. Does that mean I like Muammar? Of course not! It just means that he was less vicious, blood thirsty, sick and evil. It doesn't mean he wasn't thought things. Just not to the degree that Saddam Hussein was.

Any other idiotic false narratives that you would like me to dismantle for you?


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> That the term "limited government" is completely subjective is the point that has exceeded your grasp.


Not really. I mean, maybe on a global scale. But here in the United States it is _clearly_ spelled out in the U.S. Constitution. 18 enumerated powers and not one damn more.


----------



## P@triot

Pumpkin Row said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You used Hayek as a source for your attempts to redraw the left/right paradigm. I use Hayek to show that you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Your personal stance doesn't prove anything, as we're talking about the parts of the spectrum on left in general, not one person. How about we settle this right now? The right in general believe in limited government, so how about you tell me how a small/limited government becomes totalitarian? Last I checked, the left side of the spectrum believes in rapid expansion of government... you know... like Russia._
Click to expand...

He's not mature enough to acknowledge that he was wrong in his initial premise that fascism was right-wing. As such, he now keeps digging himself deeper and deeper.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Tehon said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Uh....no. No you didn't. You did no such thing. Hayek was very clear that fascism is the same as communsm, socialism, marxism, etc. Listening to you declare victory while everyone here isn't laughing at you makes this entire thing even funnier.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government and the individual. That means, the further right you go government becomes smaller and less powerful until it ultimately ceases to exist (anarchists). That is the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> The right believes in large, powerful government and the collective. That means, the further left you go government becomes larger and more powerful until it ultimately has full control over all. That is the very definition of fascism.
> 
> Try to articulate how I'm wrong here. I _dare_ you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Your personal stance doesn't prove anything, as we're talking about the parts of the spectrum on left in general, not one person. How about we settle this right now? The right in general believe in limited government, so how about you tell me how a small/limited government becomes totalitarian? Last I checked, the left side of the spectrum believes in rapid expansion of government... you know... like Russia._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the term "limited government" is completely subjective is the point that has exceeded your grasp.
Click to expand...

_The point that Totalitarian government aren't limited, and limiting government prevents that outcome is what escapes your grasp. That and the fact that the further left you get, the fewer limits government has, and the larger the government gets. Understanding how each side works on its own shows that Totalitarian governments rise from lefty policies. The further right you get, the further you get from Totalitarianism, it's literally the opposite of what the right stand for._


----------



## P@triot

Pumpkin Row said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek argued that fascism is a form of collectivism or totalitarianism, where you fail is in claiming that he supports your position, that it is a leftist form of collectivism. Hayek makes no such argument.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Your personal stance doesn't prove anything, as we're talking about the parts of the spectrum on left in general, not one person. How about we settle this right now? The right in general believe in limited government, so how about you tell me how a small/limited government becomes totalitarian? Last I checked, the left side of the spectrum believes in rapid expansion of government... you know... like Russia._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the term "limited government" is completely subjective is the point that has exceeded your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The point that Totalitarian government aren't limited, and limiting government prevents that outcome is what escapes your grasp. That and the fact that the further left you get, the fewer limits government has, and the larger the government gets. Understanding how each side works on its own shows that Totalitarian governments rise from lefty policies. The further right you get, the further you get from Totalitarianism, it's literally the opposite of what the right stand for._
Click to expand...

I can't even begin to imagine the type of mindset it takes to argue something so obvious and basic. It's like arguing that fire isn't hot. Left is big government and the collective. The further left you go, the more those things grow. The right is small government and the individual. the further right you go, the more those things grow. Duh!


----------



## Pumpkin Row

P@triot said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you avoided the question. I guess when it's simplified to the point that you can't hide, you just change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Your personal stance doesn't prove anything, as we're talking about the parts of the spectrum on left in general, not one person. How about we settle this right now? The right in general believe in limited government, so how about you tell me how a small/limited government becomes totalitarian? Last I checked, the left side of the spectrum believes in rapid expansion of government... you know... like Russia._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the term "limited government" is completely subjective is the point that has exceeded your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The point that Totalitarian government aren't limited, and limiting government prevents that outcome is what escapes your grasp. That and the fact that the further left you get, the fewer limits government has, and the larger the government gets. Understanding how each side works on its own shows that Totalitarian governments rise from lefty policies. The further right you get, the further you get from Totalitarianism, it's literally the opposite of what the right stand for._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the type of mindset it takes to argue something so obvious and basic. It's like arguing that fire isn't hot. Left is big government and the collective. The further left you go, the more those things grow. The right is small government and the individual. the further right you go, the more those things grow. Duh!
Click to expand...

_The type of person that eats up the lefttard propaganda and applies no independent thought. Of course I've never met a lefty that doesn't substitute thinking for propaganda. If I did, they wouldn't be a lefty. They'd argue with a brick wall if it had anything intelligent written on it._


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you ignore post # 379.
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are supportive of the overthrow of Salvador Allende and the imposition of Augusto Pinochet in Chile, and I know most all of you anti communists are, then that shows a bent towards totalitarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it makes *zero* sense (typical of progressives)...
> 
> 1. It is not our country. Most Americans could give a flying leap what goes on there and are not "rooting" for _anyone_. Your entire premise is built on the false narrative that conservatives are supporting this (another typical thing for progressives to do).
> 
> 2. Just because someone might believe that one totalitarian dictator is better than another totalitarian dictator, does *not* mean they support totalitarian dictators. They are just choosing and/or hoping for the lesser of two evils. I would rather have Muammar Gaddafi running my country than Saddam Hussein. Does that mean I like Muammar? Of course not! It just means that he was less vicious, blood thirsty, sick and evil. It doesn't mean he wasn't thought things. Just not to the degree that Saddam Hussein was.
> 
> Any other idiotic false narratives that you would like me to dismantle for you?
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> 1. It is not our country.


Correct, but we were undeniably involved in the coup regardless. The question is, do you support the actions taken by the US in Chile to oust the marxist president Allende?


----------



## Moonglow

Reagan must have been a lefty since he increased the size of govt...


----------



## toxicmedia

owebo said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep on regurgitating that Goldberg that has your conspiracy loving psyche propped up.
> 
> You must LOVE Info Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Well...considering I've never even _heard_ of "Goldberg" (unless you are referring to the former Georgia Bulldog defensive lineman turned WWF wrestler), it's safe to say your desperate cries to blame your ignorance on him simply do not uphold in this instance.
> 
> First and foremost, it's basic common sense (something you _clearly_ lack). The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until you reach anarchy. No government. No rules. Pure, unadulterated freedom. Fascism is the polar opposite of that and one would have to be incredibly stupid not to realize it. Additionally, Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. So unless you think *socialism* is right-wing (which would further deteriorate your already pitiful credibility), it's unequivocally clear that Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's were left-wing to their core. Would you deny they were fascists?
> 
> Finally, as I have posted on a multitude of occasions now, esteemed and world-renowned economist Friedrich Hayek (who held 3 doctorate degrees, including one for economics - so he has all of the pedigree that libtards love) clearly made the distinction back during the time of fascism (the 1930's) that it was exclusively a left wing ideology.
> 
> I have _clearly_ illustrated why this is the case (the right believes in the individual and small government so the further right you go the individual becomes more empowered and government becomes smaller until it disappears and there are no laws or rules at all). All you've done is scream "Goldberg" like an idiot with Tourettes Syndrome (without even articulating who or what "Goldberg" is or why he/she/it is relevant). In short, you've been completely _obliterated_ in this discussion. Do you have _anything_ of substance at all to add? I'll give you one last shot before we all just laugh at you and put you on ignore. Can you even remotely articulate how it is you've come to the conclusion that oppressive, totalitarian fascism is on the same side of the political spectrum as libertarians, sovereign citizens, and anarchists without screaming "Goldberg"?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go Patriot...just add this to the drivel you're trying to pass off as original thought
> 
> 
> Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> 
> “Fascists!” “Brownshirts!” “Jackbooted stormtroopers!” Such are the insults typically hurled at conservatives by their liberal opponents. But who are the real fascists in our midst? In “Liberal Fascism,” *National Review columnist Jonah Goldberg shows that the original fascists are really on the left — and that liberals, from Woodrow Wilson to FDR to Hillary Clinton, have advocated policies and principles remarkably similar to those of Hitler and Mussolini. Replacing manufactured myths with enlightening research, Goldberg begins by showing how the Italian fascism, German Nazism and American Progressivism (forebear of modern liberalism) all drew from the same intellectual foundations the idea that the state can create a kind of social utopia for its citizens*. He then traces fascism’s history in the U.S. — from Woodrow Wilson’s war socialism and FDR’s New Deal to today’s liberal push for a greater alliance between big business and government. Finally, Goldberg reveals the striking resemblances between the opinions advanced by Hitler and Mussolini and the current views of the left on such diverse issues as government’s role in the economy, campaign finance reform, campus “speech codes,” education, environmentalism, gun control, abortion, and euthanasia. Impeccably researched and persuasively argued, Liberal Fascism will elicit howls of indignation from the liberal establishment — and rousing cheers from the right. How fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, and modern liberalism are all alike in principle, in that all believe that government should be allowed to do whatever it likes, so long as it is for “good reasons” How, before World War II and the Holocaust, fascism was considered a progressive social movement both in the U.S. and Europe — but was redefined afterwards as “right wing” How the Nazis were ardent socialists (hence the term “National Socialism”) who loathed the free market, believed in free health care, opposed inherited wealth, spent vast sums on public education, purged Christianity from public policy, and inserted the authority of the state into every nook and cranny of daily life How the Nazis declared war on smoking; supported abortion, euthanasia, and gun control; and maintained a strict racial quota system in their universities — where campus speech codes were all the rage Adolph Hitler, Man of the Left: how his views and policies regarding capitalism, class warfare, environmentalism, gun control, euthanasia and even smoking are remarkably close to those of modern liberals How Woodrow Wilson and the other founding fathers of American liberalism were far crueler jingoists and warmongers than modern conservatives have ever been How Wilson’s crackdown on civil liberties in the name of national security far exceeds anything even attempted by Joe McCarthy, much less George W. Bush How Mussolini and Hitler both thought — quite rightly — that they were doing things along the same lines as FDR How, in the 1930s, FDR’s New Deal was praised for its similarity to Italian Fascism — “the cleanest, neatest, most efficiently operating piece of social machinery,” said an influential member of FDR’s team How, just like modern liberals, Mussolini promised a “Third Way” that “went beyond tired categories of left and right” in order to “get things done” Mussolini’s and Hitler’s not-so-secret admirers: how many prominent progressives — from W.E.B. Dubois in the U.S. to George Bernard Shaw England — publicly praised German Nazism and Italian Fascism Liberal fascism and the cult of the state: how progressivism shared with fascism a conviction that, in a truly modern society, the state must take the place of religion How American Progressives, like Hitler’s Nazis, were convinced that the state could, through planning and pressure, create a pure race, a society of new men How Nazis, fascists and American progressives — including Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger — all shared a belief in racial engineering through eugenics, and the alleged “need” for abortion and euthanasia it implied How it was largely Christian conservatives who stood against the progressive enthusiasm for racist eugenics The fascist underpinnings of progressive education The 1960s: fascism takes to the streets — how the New Left used the means and methods of Hitler’s brownshirts and the fascist squadristi to further their agenda How the Kennedy-Johnson era marked the final evolution off Progressivism into a full-blown religion and a national cult of the state — with Kennedy its sacrificial “Christ” and LBJ its Pauline architect The Great Society: LBJ’s fascist utopia How the modern heirs of the fascist tradition include the New York Times, the Democratic Party, the Ivy League professoriate, and the liberals of Hollywood The tempting of conservatism: the fascist tendencies lurking in “compassionate conservatism” and other pseudo-conservative trends “‘It is my argument that American liberalism is a totalitarian political religion,’ Jonah Goldberg writes near the beginning of Liberal Fascism. My first reaction was that he is engaging in partisan hyperbole. That turned out to be wrong. Liberal Fascism is nothing less than a portrait of twentieth-century political history as seen through a new prism. It will affect the way I think about that history — and about the trajectory of today’s politics — forever after.” —-Charles Murray, author of “Human Accomplishment” and coauthor (with Richard J. Herrnstein) of “The Bell Curve” “In the greatest hoax of modern history, Russia’s ruling ‘socialist workers party,’ the Communists, established themselves as the polar opposites of their two socialist clones, the National Socialist German Workers Party (quicknamed ‘the Nazis’) and Italy’s Marxist-inspired Fascisti, by branding both as ‘the fascists.’ Jonah Goldberg is the first historian to detail the havoc this spin of all spins has played upon Western thought for the past seventy-five years, very much including the present moment. Love it or loathe it, Liberal Fascism is a book of intellectual history you won’t be able to put down — in either sense of the term.” —Tom Wolfe, author of “Bonfire of the Vanities” and “I Am Charlotte Simmons” “Liberal Fascism will enrage many people on the left, but Jonah Goldberg’s startling thesis deserves serious attention. Going back to the eugenics movement there has been a strain of elitist moral certainty that allows one group of people to believe they have the right to determine the lives of others. We have replaced the divine right of kings with the divine right of self-righteous groups. Goldberg will lead you to new understanding and force you to think deeply.” —Newt Gingrich, former Speaker of the House, author of “Winning the Future” “Jonah Goldberg argues that liberals today have doctrinal and emotional roots in twentieth century European fascism. Many people will be shocked just by the thought that long-discredited fascism could mutate into the spirit of another age. It’s always exhilarating when someone takes on received opinion, but this is not a work of pamphleteering. Goldberg’s insight, supported by a great deal of learning, happens to be right.” —David Pryce-Jones, author of “The Strange Death of the Soviet Union” “Jonah Goldberg brilliantly traces the intellectual roots of fascism to their surprising source, showing not only that its motivating ideas derive from the left but that the liberal fascist impulse is alive and well among contemporary progressives-and is even a temptation for compassionate conservatives.” — Ronald Bailey, science correspondent for Reason magazine - See more at: Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning | Jonah Goldberg | Conservative Book Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what exactly is your point here? I've never heard of Jonah Goldberg before this. Clearly he had *no* influence on me. You can't make an outrageous accusation and then hide behind some obscure name that actually proves you wrong to begin with.
> 
> Let's forget about 'ole Jonah here. Not knowing who he is, I have no reason to grant him credibility. I'm still waiting on you to explain how an oppressive, totalitarian ideology could possibly be interpreted as "right-wing" when it is the polar opposite in every conceivable definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to apologize.
> 
> You may or may not care, but I have been taking a bad mood out on you.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Let me explain.
> 
> For whatever reason...The GOP has begun to try and do away with the Left V Right, Democrat V Republican, Liberal V Conservative, Commie V Nazis dichotomy. I believe that reason is because they were able to call lefties Commie Pinkos for decades, but also wanted to mitigate how lefties would play the Nazi card on them.
> 
> So...they, mainly Goldberg and Assoc...came up with a loosely strung together set of flawed generalitites posing as analologies, and evidence that Democrats are both Commies and Nazis...and Republicans are neither.
> 
> Truth is, both are neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange how stupid you liberals are...
> 
> View attachment 91715
Click to expand...

That's adorable.

Awe.....you need pictures to understand something.

Words can be daunting, can't they...

Poor thing, bless your heart


----------



## P@triot

toxicmedia said:


> That's adorable. Awe.....you need pictures to understand something. Words can be daunting, can't they... Poor thing, bless your heart


The really scary part is that not only are words "daunting" for progressives, but even the simplified graphics are too much for them to absorb. One really requires a background in special needs education to talk with progressives. They are just so limited in their mental capacity. They reject logic and reason in favor of emotion.


----------



## Tehon

Pumpkin Row said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am of the left and I believe in limited government. That means you are a brain dead moron. See how simple it is?
> 
> 
> 
> _Your personal stance doesn't prove anything, as we're talking about the parts of the spectrum on left in general, not one person. How about we settle this right now? The right in general believe in limited government, so how about you tell me how a small/limited government becomes totalitarian? Last I checked, the left side of the spectrum believes in rapid expansion of government... you know... like Russia._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the term "limited government" is completely subjective is the point that has exceeded your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The point that Totalitarian government aren't limited, and limiting government prevents that outcome is what escapes your grasp. That and the fact that the further left you get, the fewer limits government has, and the larger the government gets. Understanding how each side works on its own shows that Totalitarian governments rise from lefty policies. The further right you get, the further you get from Totalitarianism, it's literally the opposite of what the right stand for._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the type of mindset it takes to argue something so obvious and basic. It's like arguing that fire isn't hot. Left is big government and the collective. The further left you go, the more those things grow. The right is small government and the individual. the further right you go, the more those things grow. Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The type of person that eats up the lefttard propaganda and applies no independent thought. Of course I've never met a lefty that doesn't substitute thinking for propaganda. If I did, they wouldn't be a lefty. They'd argue with a brick wall if it had anything intelligent written on it._
Click to expand...




Pumpkin Row said:


> They'd argue with a brick wall if it had anything intelligent written on it.


An appropriate analogy, I must say.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Tehon said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Your personal stance doesn't prove anything, as we're talking about the parts of the spectrum on left in general, not one person. How about we settle this right now? The right in general believe in limited government, so how about you tell me how a small/limited government becomes totalitarian? Last I checked, the left side of the spectrum believes in rapid expansion of government... you know... like Russia._
> 
> 
> 
> That the term "limited government" is completely subjective is the point that has exceeded your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The point that Totalitarian government aren't limited, and limiting government prevents that outcome is what escapes your grasp. That and the fact that the further left you get, the fewer limits government has, and the larger the government gets. Understanding how each side works on its own shows that Totalitarian governments rise from lefty policies. The further right you get, the further you get from Totalitarianism, it's literally the opposite of what the right stand for._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the type of mindset it takes to argue something so obvious and basic. It's like arguing that fire isn't hot. Left is big government and the collective. The further left you go, the more those things grow. The right is small government and the individual. the further right you go, the more those things grow. Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The type of person that eats up the lefttard propaganda and applies no independent thought. Of course I've never met a lefty that doesn't substitute thinking for propaganda. If I did, they wouldn't be a lefty. They'd argue with a brick wall if it had anything intelligent written on it._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'd argue with a brick wall if it had anything intelligent written on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An appropriate analogy, I must say.
Click to expand...

_What can I say? You lefties have proven it fact about yourselves daily, I really didn't even have to point it out as it's common knowledge._


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you ignore post # 379.
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are supportive of the overthrow of Salvador Allende and the imposition of Augusto Pinochet in Chile, and I know most all of you anti communists are, then that shows a bent towards totalitarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it makes *zero* sense (typical of progressives)...
> 
> 1. It is not our country. Most Americans could give a flying leap what goes on there and are not "rooting" for _anyone_. Your entire premise is built on the false narrative that conservatives are supporting this (another typical thing for progressives to do).
> 
> 2. Just because someone might believe that one totalitarian dictator is better than another totalitarian dictator, does *not* mean they support totalitarian dictators. They are just choosing and/or hoping for the lesser of two evils. I would rather have Muammar Gaddafi running my country than Saddam Hussein. Does that mean I like Muammar? Of course not! It just means that he was less vicious, blood thirsty, sick and evil. It doesn't mean he wasn't thought things. Just not to the degree that Saddam Hussein was.
> 
> Any other idiotic false narratives that you would like me to dismantle for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is not our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, but we were undeniably involved in the coup regardless. The question is, do you support the actions taken by the US in Chile to oust the marxist president Allende?
Click to expand...

I don't know enough about either of the leaders to say. And I don't know enough about the situation to say. But again - it does *nothing* to support your false narrative. If we're simply supporting one oppressive dictator because he's a little bit better than a worse oppressive dictator, that does not make conservatives "fascist". That makes them pragmatists. Something we will never see from emotional and irrational progressives.

So now that I've throughly debunked that false narrative, are there any others you would like to attempt?


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you ignore post # 379.
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are supportive of the overthrow of Salvador Allende and the imposition of Augusto Pinochet in Chile, and I know most all of you anti communists are, then that shows a bent towards totalitarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it makes *zero* sense (typical of progressives)...
> 
> 1. It is not our country. Most Americans could give a flying leap what goes on there and are not "rooting" for _anyone_. Your entire premise is built on the false narrative that conservatives are supporting this (another typical thing for progressives to do).
> 
> 2. Just because someone might believe that one totalitarian dictator is better than another totalitarian dictator, does *not* mean they support totalitarian dictators. They are just choosing and/or hoping for the lesser of two evils. I would rather have Muammar Gaddafi running my country than Saddam Hussein. Does that mean I like Muammar? Of course not! It just means that he was less vicious, blood thirsty, sick and evil. It doesn't mean he wasn't thought things. Just not to the degree that Saddam Hussein was.
> 
> Any other idiotic false narratives that you would like me to dismantle for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is not our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, but we were undeniably involved in the coup regardless. The question is, do you support the actions taken by the US in Chile to oust the marxist president Allende?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know enough about either of the leaders to say. And I don't know enough about the situation to say. But again - it does *nothing* to support your false narrative. If we're simply supporting one oppressive dictator because he's a little bit better than a worse oppressive dictator, that does not make conservatives "fascist". That makes them pragmatists. Something we will never see from emotional and irrational progressives.
> 
> So now that I've throughly debunked that false narrative, are there any others you would like to attempt?
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Richard Nixon was the President that oversaw the coup in Chile and every right wing jackass I have ever run across has said that it was the right thing to do.

The point is the right supported the overthrow of the democratically elected government in Chile, which shows conclusively that they are not immune to authoritarianism. Which your hero Hayek, as I have shown, also knew and wrote about.

And don't think it is an isolated case.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> Correct, but we were undeniably involved in the coup regardless. The question is, do you support the actions taken by the US in Chile to oust the marxist president Allende?


Think about the _extreme_ desperation that Tehon has reached by resorting to the argument that anyone who supports the ousting of communist Allende is a "fascist". It's so stupefying an argument, it's really hard to wrap your mind around it.

There could be a zillion reasons for the U.S. supporting the ousting of Allende. Maybe he poses a national security threat to the U.S. Maybe he poses an economic threat to the U.S. Maybe he has been guilty of extreme human rights violations. Maybe he harbors and assists terrorists.

There could literally be hundreds of reasons for supporting the ousting of this individual which have nothing to do with fascist beliefs. But...when one goes against all facts and reason....all one can do is desperately grasp at straws and pray something works.


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but we were undeniably involved in the coup regardless. The question is, do you support the actions taken by the US in Chile to oust the marxist president Allende?
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the _extreme_ desperation that Tehon has reached by resorting to the argument that anyone who supports the ousting of communist Allende is a "fascist". It's so stupefying an argument, it's really hard to wrap your mind around it.
> 
> There could be a zillion reasons for the U.S. supporting the ousting of Allende. Maybe he poses a national security threat to the U.S. Maybe he poses an economic threat to the U.S. Maybe he has been guilty of extreme human rights violations. Maybe he harbors and assists terrorists.
> 
> There could literally be hundreds of reasons for supporting the ousting of this individual which have nothing to do with fascist beliefs. But...when one goes against all facts and reason....all one can do is desperately grasp at straws and pray something works.
Click to expand...

I'm not claiming it to be fascism (unlike you I understand what fascism means), it is authoritarian in nature however, which you claim the right is immune to......you know..... because limited government.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> I'm not claiming it to be fascism (unlike you I understand what fascism means), *it is authoritarian in nature however*, which you claim the right is immune to......you know..... because limited government.


_How_ is it "authoritarian in nature" to oust a dictator? You clearly don't understand what authoritarian means if you think that is authoritarian. We ousted Saddam Hussein in Iraq and those people are freer than they've ever been. What is "authoritarian" about that?


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming it to be fascism (unlike you I understand what fascism means), *it is authoritarian in nature however*, which you claim the right is immune to......you know..... because limited government.
> 
> 
> 
> _How_ is it "authoritarian in nature" to oust a dictator? You clearly don't understand what authoritarian means if you think that is authoritarian. We ousted Saddam Hussein in Iraq and those people are freer than they've ever been. What is "authoritarian" about that?
Click to expand...


They now live under an Islamic Theocracy.  We ousted Saddam to usher in Iran.   But their oil has now been liberated and record number of Barrels per month have hit the international markets.

Hitler and the Nazi were Fascists.  Not Socialist.  Ask yourself was Franco a Socialist?

Were  you raised in a bubble?


----------



## owebo

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but we were undeniably involved in the coup regardless. The question is, do you support the actions taken by the US in Chile to oust the marxist president Allende?
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the _extreme_ desperation that Tehon has reached by resorting to the argument that anyone who supports the ousting of communist Allende is a "fascist". It's so stupefying an argument, it's really hard to wrap your mind around it.
> 
> There could be a zillion reasons for the U.S. supporting the ousting of Allende. Maybe he poses a national security threat to the U.S. Maybe he poses an economic threat to the U.S. Maybe he has been guilty of extreme human rights violations. Maybe he harbors and assists terrorists.
> 
> There could literally be hundreds of reasons for supporting the ousting of this individual which have nothing to do with fascist beliefs. But...when one goes against all facts and reason....all one can do is desperately grasp at straws and pray something works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not claiming it to be fascism (unlike you I understand what fascism means), it is authoritarian in nature however, which you claim the right is immune to......you know..... because limited government.
Click to expand...

What do you think fascism is?


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming it to be fascism (unlike you I understand what fascism means), *it is authoritarian in nature however*, which you claim the right is immune to......you know..... because limited government.
> 
> 
> 
> _How_ is it "authoritarian in nature" to oust a dictator? You clearly don't understand what authoritarian means if you think that is authoritarian. We ousted Saddam Hussein in Iraq and those people are freer than they've ever been. What is "authoritarian" about that?
Click to expand...

Imposing your values on another society at the point of a gun. You can't see how that is authoritarian in nature......really? It is like talking to a wall, thanks Pumpkin Row .  Here, allow your neoliberal hero Hayek to explain it to you again. At least he gets it.

Only at first foes it seem paradoxical that the anti-internationalism of conservatism is so frequently associated with imperialism. But the more a person dislikes the strange and thinks his own ways superior, the more he tends to regard it as his mission to "civilize" other[10] - not by the voluntary and unhampered intercourse which the liberal favors, but by bringing them the blessings of efficient government. *It is significant that here again we frequently find the conservatives joining hands with the socialists *against the liberals - not only in England, where the Webbs and their Fabians were outspoken imperialists, or in Germany, where state socialism and colonial expansionism went together and found the support of the same group of "socialists of the chair," but also in the United States, where even at the time of the first Roosevelt it could be observed

Why I Am Not a Conservative By Nobel laureate F. A. Hayek


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> They now live under an Islamic Theocracy.  We ousted Saddam to usher in Iran.


By their own _choice_, cupcake. They voted (had something like a 90% turn out) and have continued to vote for the government they _want_. If they choose to have an "islamic theocracy" that that is their business. You're sounding very fascist by complaining about the type of government the people of another nation _choose_ to have.


BlindBoo said:


> But their oil has now been liberated and record number of Barrels per month have hit the international markets.


Seriously my friend - you have to stop getting your "information" (and I use that term lightly here) from Hollywood. There was no giant conspiracy driven by the corporations to take Iraq's oil. If there was, we would currently have all of the oil and Iraq wouldn't have any. And just in case you're uncertain - Men in Black and Independence Day were both fake as well. There are no aliens invading our nation or living among us.

We ousted a vicious dictator guilty of horrific human rights violations who presented major security threats in the region and around the world. And then we handed that country back over to the people to decide for themselves. It really is that simple.


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but we were undeniably involved in the coup regardless. The question is, do you support the actions taken by the US in Chile to oust the marxist president Allende?
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the _extreme_ desperation that Tehon has reached by resorting to the argument that anyone who supports the ousting of communist Allende is a "fascist". It's so stupefying an argument, it's really hard to wrap your mind around it.
> 
> There could be a zillion reasons for the U.S. supporting the ousting of Allende. Maybe he poses a national security threat to the U.S. Maybe he poses an economic threat to the U.S. Maybe he has been guilty of extreme human rights violations. Maybe he harbors and assists terrorists.
> 
> There could literally be hundreds of reasons for supporting the ousting of this individual which have nothing to do with fascist beliefs. But...when one goes against all facts and reason....all one can do is desperately grasp at straws and pray something works.
Click to expand...

Or maybe the US govt. is anti-Marxist...


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> Imposing your values on another society at the point of a gun. You can't see how that is authoritarian in nature......really?


No. Because it's not. At all. Authoritarian would be putting those people under our rule. Removing an oppressive dictator and handing the nation back over to the people of that nation is the polar opposite of "authoritarian".

Guess what genius...we removed Adolf Hitler from power. Was that "authoritarian" in your mind as well?  Or maybe...just _maybe_....we're we defending ourselves, our allies, and our interests?


----------



## Tehon

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imposing your values on another society at the point of a gun. You can't see how that is authoritarian in nature......really?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because it's not. At all. Authoritarian would be putting those people under our rule. Removing an oppressive dictator and handing the nation back over to the people of that nation is the polar opposite of "authoritarian".
> 
> Guess what genius...we removed Adolf Hitler from power. Was that "authoritarian" in your mind as well?  Or maybe...just _maybe_....we're we defending ourselves, our allies, and our interests?
Click to expand...

Actually you dumb asses handed Iraq over to the Iranians after first having destroyed all their institutions and infrastructure. You turned a modern secular society into a third world hell. Nicely done,  and it wasn't done to spread democracy I can assure you, not that the reason matters, it's still imposing your will on another society in an authoritarian manner.

Now why are you avoiding my original example, Chile?


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They now live under an Islamic Theocracy.  We ousted Saddam to usher in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> By their own _choice_, cupcake. They voted (had something like a 90% turn out) and have continued to vote for the government they _want_. If they choose to have an "islamic theocracy" that that is their business. You're sounding very fascist by complaining about the type of government the people of another nation _choose_ to have.
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But their oil has now been liberated and record number of Barrels per month have hit the international markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously my friend - you have to stop getting your "information" (and I use that term lightly here) from Hollywood. There was no giant conspiracy driven by the corporations to take Iraq's oil. If there was, we would currently have all of the oil and Iraq wouldn't have any. And just in case you're uncertain - Men in Black and Independence Day were both fake as well. There are no aliens invading our nation or living among us.
> 
> We ousted a vicious dictator guilty of horrific human rights violations who presented major security threats in the region and around the world. And then we handed that country back over to the people to decide for themselves. It really is that simple.
Click to expand...


I oppose rule by means of supernatural beings and ancient books.  That's not liberation.

The following is a list of International Oil Companies (IOCs) operating in Iraq under licences granted by the Ministry of Oil in Baghdad:


Bashneft
BP
China National Offshore Oil Corporation (CNOOC)
China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC)
Dragon Oil
Egyptian General Petroleum Corporation (EGPC)
Eni
ExxonMobil
Gazprom
Inpex
Japan Petroleum Exploration Company (Japex)
Kogas (Korea Gas Corporation)
Kuwait Energy (KEC)
Lukoil
Occidental Petroleum
Pakistan Petroleum
Petronas
Premier Oil
Shell
Total
Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı (TPAO)
List of International Oil Companies in Iraq

Iraq, which relies on oil to fund nearly its entire government, increased daily oil production to an all-time high of 4.5 million barrels in May, according to estimates from research firm JBC Energy.


That's up by 100,000 barrels a day from April and helps fill the void left by big outages in Nigeriaand Canada. It's also about 2 million barrels a day more than what Iraq was pumping before the 2003 U.S. invasion.

Iraq is pumping oil at record pace despite chaos

The West supported Saddam and allowed him to buy his lethal arsenal from a host of Western Corporations.  Furthermore, Ronnie Raygun stood by silent and allowed Saddam to gas Iranian troops and rebellious Kurdish Villages.


----------



## P@triot

Tehon said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imposing your values on another society at the point of a gun. You can't see how that is authoritarian in nature......really?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because it's not. At all. Authoritarian would be putting those people under our rule. Removing an oppressive dictator and handing the nation back over to the people of that nation is the polar opposite of "authoritarian".
> 
> Guess what genius...we removed Adolf Hitler from power. Was that "authoritarian" in your mind as well?  Or maybe...just _maybe_....we're we defending ourselves, our allies, and our interests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you dumb asses handed Iraq over to the Iranians after first having destroyed all their institutions and infrastructure. You turned a modern secular society into a third world hell. Nicely done,  and it wasn't done to spread democracy I can assure you, not that the reason matters, it's still imposing your will on another society in an authoritarian manner.
> 
> Now why are you avoiding my original example, Chile?
Click to expand...

I addressed your absurd "example" Chile and I blew it out of the water. Perhaps you missed my responses? You might want to go back and look.

By the way genius - Iraq was a third world hell when Saddam was in power. There is nothing more "third world" than an oppressive dictatorship.


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> I oppose rule by means of supernatural beings and ancient books.  That's not liberation.


Thankfully for the people of Iran, you opinion means less than that of a pet goldfish. Nobody cares what you oppose. Literally nobody. The Iraqi people have the right to chart their own course and that is exactly what they have been handed to them.

And thank you for illustrating once again that there is nothing more regressive than progressives.


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> [The following is a list of International Oil Companies (IOCs) operating in Iraq under licences granted by the Ministry of Oil in Baghdad:
> 
> 
> Bashneft
> BP
> China National Offshore Oil Corporation (CNOOC)
> China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC)
> Dragon Oil
> Egyptian General Petroleum Corporation (EGPC)
> Eni
> ExxonMobil
> Gazprom
> Inpex
> Japan Petroleum Exploration Company (Japex)
> Kogas (Korea Gas Corporation)
> Kuwait Energy (KEC)
> Lukoil
> Occidental Petroleum
> Pakistan Petroleum
> Petronas
> Premier Oil
> Shell
> Total
> Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı (TPAO)
> List of International Oil Companies in Iraq
> 
> Iraq, which relies on oil to fund nearly its entire government, increased daily oil production to an all-time high of 4.5 million barrels in May, according to estimates from research firm JBC Energy.


Saddam was doing business with all of those nations and all of those corporations long before you ever heard of him, cupcake. Your post is literally pointless.

Again...you have to stop getting your "information" from Hollywood. That's the land of make believe (which I know you progressives prefer but it simply isn't useful when discussing reality).


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> The West supported Saddam and allowed him to buy his lethal arsenal from a host of Western Corporations.  Furthermore, Ronnie Raygun stood by silent and allowed Saddam to gas Iranian troops and rebellious Kurdish Villages.


You'll have to forgive Ronald Reagan - he was just a little busy defeating the world's second greatest superpower. And he did so without firing a shot. Something that would normally make you spineless, gutless progressives swoon like little girls towards a teen idol if it wasn't for the fact that it was done by a conservative and that made all of you insanely jealous.

Defeated the U.S.S.R. Stopped the spread of communism. Stopped Muammar Gaddfi's terrorist nonsense in Libya. Put a smack down on Manuel Noriega. And turned an economy - dedicated by progressive stupidity - from the second worst in U.S. history into one of the best in U.S. history. He only had 8 years. He just didn't have enough time to clean up Iraq as well. Too busy cleaning up after the failures of Democrats here at home.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The West supported Saddam and allowed him to buy his lethal arsenal from a host of Western Corporations.  Furthermore, Ronnie Raygun stood by silent and allowed Saddam to gas Iranian troops and rebellious Kurdish Villages.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to forgive Ronald Reagan - he was just a little busy defeating the world's second greatest superpower. And he did so without firing a shot. Something that would normally make you spineless, gutless progressives swoon like little girls towards a teen idol if it wasn't for the fact that it was done by a conservative and that made all of you insanely jealous.
> 
> Defeated the U.S.S.R. Stopped the spread of communism. Stopped Muammar Gaddfi's terrorist nonsense in Libya. Put a smack down on Manuel Noriega. And turned an economy - dedicated by progressive stupidity - from the second worst in U.S. history into one of the best in U.S. history. He only had 8 years. He just didn't have enough time to clean up Iraq as well. Too busy cleaning up after the failures of Democrats here at home.
Click to expand...


What a friggin' moron.

The USSR collapsed under its own rhetorical weight, and that was after Reagan was out of office thanks for playin'.  But fun fact --- the only US President since Herbert Hoover to this day who never fired a shot, never started a war anywhere -- was Jimmy Carter.  That's why he had to go... bad for business, thus spake the MIC.

And Noriega, utterly illegal action though it was, was Bush, Dumbshit.  Go look something up for once in your waste of a life.


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose rule by means of supernatural beings and ancient books.  That's not liberation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully for the people of Iran, you opinion means less than that of a pet goldfish. Nobody cares what you oppose. Literally nobody. The Iraqi people have the right to chart their own course and that is exactly what they have been handed to them.
> 
> And thank you for illustrating once again that there is nothing more regressive than progressives.
Click to expand...


We should oppose Theocracy's IMO.  They are ruled by a small repressive minority.  I'm sure the Mullahs appreciate your support.


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The West supported Saddam and allowed him to buy his lethal arsenal from a host of Western Corporations.  Furthermore, Ronnie Raygun stood by silent and allowed Saddam to gas Iranian troops and rebellious Kurdish Villages.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to forgive Ronald Reagan - he was just a little busy defeating the world's second greatest superpower. And he did so without firing a shot. Something that would normally make you spineless, gutless progressives swoon like little girls towards a teen idol if it wasn't for the fact that it was done by a conservative and that made all of you insanely jealous.
> 
> Defeated the U.S.S.R. Stopped the spread of communism. Stopped Muammar Gaddfi's terrorist nonsense in Libya. Put a smack down on Manuel Noriega. And turned an economy - dedicated by progressive stupidity - from the second worst in U.S. history into one of the best in U.S. history. He only had 8 years. He just didn't have enough time to clean up Iraq as well. Too busy cleaning up after the failures of Democrats here at home.
Click to expand...


Raygun enriched his big business buddies and it was Levis that brought down the old USSR.   He choose the easy path and we're still paying for it.

Get out of the bubble.

Iraq was once the most secular of all Arab States.


----------



## hazlnut

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




Modern American Liberalism (Democrats/ progressives) and Fascism are mutually exclusive concepts.


So I have to ask, are you a friggin idiot?


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imposing your values on another society at the point of a gun. You can't see how that is authoritarian in nature......really?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because it's not. At all. Authoritarian would be putting those people under our rule. Removing an oppressive dictator and handing the nation back over to the people of that nation is the polar opposite of "authoritarian".
> 
> Guess what genius...we removed Adolf Hitler from power. Was that "authoritarian" in your mind as well?  Or maybe...just _maybe_....we're we defending ourselves, our allies, and our interests?
Click to expand...


Guess what moron --- it was the USSR that did the most to remove Hitler from power, not counting Hitler himself.


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose rule by means of supernatural beings and ancient books.  That's not liberation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully for the people of Iran, you opinion means less than that of a pet goldfish. Nobody cares what you oppose. Literally nobody. The Iraqi people have the right to chart their own course and that is exactly what they have been handed to them.
> 
> And thank you for illustrating once again that there is nothing more regressive than progressives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should oppose Theocracy's IMO.  They are ruled by a small repressive minority.  I'm sure the Mullahs appreciate your support.
Click to expand...

I *don't* support the "Mullahs". Unlike you - I just oppose fascism. You want the world to Nazi goose-step in the exact same direction. I believe the people of every nation are entitled to chart their own course. Sad how that upsets you so much.


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> Iraq was once the most secular of all Arab States.


It was also one the most tortured and oppressed... It speaks volumes about progressives that they would rather see women raped and people tortured rather than see a nation governed by faith.


----------



## P@triot

Typical progressive fascist here. Nobody should be allowed to be elected by the people unless that person believes exactly what an ignorant and uninformed _actor_ believes...

Leonardo DiCaprio: Climate change deniers ‘should not be allowed to hold public office’


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq was once the most secular of all Arab States.
> 
> 
> 
> It was also one the most tortured and oppressed... It speaks volumes about progressives that they would rather see women raped and people tortured rather than see a nation governed by faith.
Click to expand...


Raygun choose to support the dictator who made it so.  Progressives, liberals did not.


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> Typical progressive fascist here. Nobody should be allowed to be elected by the people unless that person believes exactly what an ignorant and uninformed _actor_ believes...
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio: Climate change deniers ‘should not be allowed to hold public office’



So you support the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt?  Weren't they elected?

Who gives 2 shits about what some entertainer thinks?


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq was once the most secular of all Arab States.
> 
> 
> 
> It was also one the most tortured and oppressed... It speaks volumes about progressives that they would rather see women raped and people tortured rather than see a nation governed by faith.
Click to expand...


Reeeeally.  Big fan of theocracy are ya?  Burn any witches lately?


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq was once the most secular of all Arab States.
> 
> 
> 
> It was also one the most tortured and oppressed... It speaks volumes about progressives that they would rather see women raped and people tortured rather than see a nation governed by faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raygun choose to support the dictator who made it so.  Progressives, liberals did not.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? _You_ are the one supporting it right here and _you_ are the one I'm referring to. You're sooooooo upset that they are no longer "secular". You would rather see Saddam Hussein in there than the "theocracy" that you keep complaining about.


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical progressive fascist here. Nobody should be allowed to be elected by the people unless that person believes exactly what an ignorant and uninformed _actor_ believes...
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio: Climate change deniers ‘should not be allowed to hold public office’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt?  Weren't they elected?
Click to expand...

I do *not* support the Muslim Brotherhood. At all. But were they "elected"? I don't know enough about their rise to power to say for sure but I wouldn't be surprised if they _assumed_ power through some nefarious action rather than being elected.


BlindBoo said:


> Who gives 2 shits about what some entertainer thinks?


Amen...


----------



## LeftofLeft

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



ironic given reality: the right wing's push for less government and the left wing's push for more government and authoritarian social organization.


----------



## P@triot

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Wow....a left wing definition. Here is an independent source which actually outlines what fascism is (hint - there is nothing mentioned with regards to right-wing here)

_often capitalized_  :  a political philosophy, movement, or regime (as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition


a tendency toward or actual exercise of strong autocratic or dictatorial control <early instances of army _fascism_ and brutality — J. W. Aldridge>

*fascist*
 play \-shist _also_ -sist\  _noun or adjective_ _often capitalized_
*fascistic*
 play \fa-ˈshis-tik _also_ -ˈsis-\  _adjective_ _often capitalized_
*fascistically*
 play \-ti-k(ə-)lē\  _adverb_ _often capitalized_

Definition of FASCISM


----------



## Contumacious

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical progressive fascist here. Nobody should be allowed to be elected by the people unless that person believes exactly what an ignorant and uninformed _actor_ believes...
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio: Climate change deniers ‘should not be allowed to hold public office’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt?  Weren't they elected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do *not* support the Muslim Brotherhood. At all. But were they "elected"? I don't know enough about their rise to power to say for sure but I wouldn't be surprised if they _assumed_ power through some nefarious action rather than being elected.
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives 2 shits about what some entertainer thinks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen...
Click to expand...

*
Egypt Muslim Brotherhood ought to be encouraged.*


Egypt's venerable Muslim Brotherhood won some 48% of the vote, confirming it as the primary voice of 81 million Egyptians. In North America, the Brotherhood has long been wrongly branded an extremist, even terrorist organization by the seriously misinformed. This view is not only wrong, but harmful to US Mideast policy.

The Muslim Brotherhood is made up primarily of middle class, middle-aged professionals: doctors, engineers, lawyers. It is seriously stodgy and conservative. Many younger Egyptians derided it as "your grandfather's party." It sits squarely in the middle of Egypt's political spectrum."

.


----------



## bodecea

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


The OP is a perfect example of the RW tendency to accuse the other Political Wing of the very thing they are doing.

Note the Orange Messiah calling H. Clinton a liar all the time.


----------



## BlindBoo

Contumacious said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical progressive fascist here. Nobody should be allowed to be elected by the people unless that person believes exactly what an ignorant and uninformed _actor_ believes...
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio: Climate change deniers ‘should not be allowed to hold public office’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt?  Weren't they elected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do *not* support the Muslim Brotherhood. At all. But were they "elected"? I don't know enough about their rise to power to say for sure but I wouldn't be surprised if they _assumed_ power through some nefarious action rather than being elected.
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives 2 shits about what some entertainer thinks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Egypt Muslim Brotherhood ought to be encouraged.*
> 
> 
> Egypt's venerable Muslim Brotherhood won some 48% of the vote, confirming it as the primary voice of 81 million Egyptians. In North America, the Brotherhood has long been wrongly branded an extremist, even terrorist organization by the seriously misinformed. This view is not only wrong, but harmful to US Mideast policy.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood is made up primarily of middle class, middle-aged professionals: doctors, engineers, lawyers. It is seriously stodgy and conservative. Many younger Egyptians derided it as "your grandfather's party." It sits squarely in the middle of Egypt's political spectrum."
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The Tyranny of Democracy or the Tyranny of the Military.

The military was always in control.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## bripat9643

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


Nope.  That is the essence of liberal.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a perfect example of the RW tendency to accuse the other Political Wing of the very thing they are doing.
> 
> Note the Orange Messiah calling H. Clinton a liar all the time.
Click to expand...

No my dear....that is what the left does. Ironically - you just proved that _again_.


----------



## P@triot

Boom! More indisputable evidence of the progressive march towards _extreme_ fascism. From the article:

But an infinite number of pronouns may still be insufficient. UWM reminds us that some particularly precious snowflakes are offended by all pronouns — even fake ones – and so *they may demand that people speak like malfunctioning robots in their presence*: “Just my name please! (Xena ate Xena’s food because Xena was hungry.) Some people prefer not to use pronouns at all, using their name as a pronoun instead.”

He managed to highlight not only the absurdity but the astonishing *arrogance* of this ”choose your own pronoun” thing. Every pronoun on the list may as well be “His Majesty” because *that’s the kind of power and authority someone is claiming when they begin dictating how you must speak to them*.

Our steadfast belief in our own importance has brought us finally to this point, where we think we can not only reject the laws of biology and the English language, but *insist* that everything within earshot plays along. And not only those within earshot. Indeed, we *demand* that strangers refer to us in a way consistent with the fantasies we’ve concocted in our heads even when they aren’t in our presence_, _which is like assigning everyone a list of adjectives that they may use to describe you when in conversation with one another. Anyone who wants to converse with us or about us *must obey* our arbitrary rules, like little kids who won’t let you into their tree fort unless you can repeat the secret password.

That said, all of this pronoun madness does come in handy for one reason: it finally puts to bed the false notion that the progressive LGBT agenda is only about giving LGBT folks the freedom to live as they wish. *It’s now abundantly clear that they want to control* not only how they conduct themselves, but *how the rest of us speak, live, and behave*.

But it is not “living as one wishes” to *demand* *that others* _participate_ in the fantasy by using words that aren’t applicable or even real when referring to you.

Gee....see a pattern here folks? I sure do. The left is pure, unadulterated, _fascism_. Control actions. Control language. Hell, even control thought.

I don’t care about your ‘preferred pronoun.’ I’ll simply call you what you are.


----------



## there4eyeM

It is useless to exchange with those who are determined to be wrong.


----------



## P@triot

More violent, subhuman, criminal behavior from oppressive fascist progressives with zero tolerance for opposing thoughts, views, and ideas:

Local GOP office in North Carolina firebombed - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## P@triot

The video doesn't lie - progressives do...


----------



## P@triot

The video doesn't lie - progressives do...


----------



## ABikerSailor

P@triot said:


> The video doesn't lie - progressives do...



A Facebook video from some unknown idiot?  Really?  You're proving your point by posting a video from someone who shares your same crazy views?


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video doesn't lie - progressives do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Facebook video from some unknown idiot?  Really?  You're proving your point by posting a video from someone who shares your same crazy views?
Click to expand...

"Unknown". LOL! Keep telling yourself that chief.


----------



## ABikerSailor

P@triot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video doesn't lie - progressives do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Facebook video from some unknown idiot?  Really?  You're proving your point by posting a video from someone who shares your same crazy views?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Unknown". LOL! Keep telling yourself that chief.
Click to expand...


Yep..............had to do the Google to find out who she was, and she's a brand new reporter (started in 2014) who takes extreme right wing views.  But, in the grand scheme of things, she's still a nobody, because very few people (outside of far right circles) know who she is.

She damn sure isn't Ann Coulter.


----------



## Londoner

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
Click to expand...


You keep making these intellectual errors, and as usual your anger outweighs your argument.

The biggest enemy of fascism is the liberal tolerance of other peoples and cultures. Fascists believe in the absolute superiority of the "home" nation - its culture, tradition, language and race. This is the essence of rightwing ideology. 

Hitler believed that Germany was polluted to its institutional core by outsiders, namely Jews, who were over-assimilated by the Liberal Weimar regime. 

Hitler also belied that homosexuals and non-traditional lifestyles were destroying the genetic superiority of Germany. Study his eugenics. He claimed that gays were immoral and antithetical to nature & national health, including their affect on the young. This is pure rightwing ideology. The Left, on the other hand, celebrates homosexuality (and different races/nations/cultures). 

There are a few white supremacist neo-nazis on this message board. They hate Obama, and they hate the Leftwing tolerance of other races and alternative lifestyles. 

The only thing fascism shares with socialism is statism, but they arrive at that statism from different conceptual places. To call them variations of each other is to ignore massive differences. You keep making these kinds of mistakes.


----------



## owebo

Londoner said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep making these intellectual errors, and as usual your anger outweighs your argument.
> 
> The biggest enemy of fascism is the liberal tolerance of other peoples and cultures. Fascists believe in the absolute superiority of the "home" nation - its culture, tradition, language and race. This is the essence of rightwing ideology.
> 
> Hitler believed that Germany was polluted to its institutional core by outsiders, namely Jews, who were over-assimilated by the Liberal Weimar regime.
> 
> Hitler also belied that homosexuals and non-traditional lifestyles were destroying the genetic superiority of Germany. Study his eugenics. He claimed that gays were immoral and antithetical to nature & national health, including their affect on the young. This is pure rightwing ideology. The Left, on the other hand, celebrates homosexuality (and different races/nations/cultures).
> 
> There are a few white supremacist neo-nazis on this message board. They hate Obama, and they hate the Leftwing tolerance of other races and alternative lifestyles.
> 
> The only thing fascism shares with socialism is statism, but they arrive at that statism from different conceptual places. To call them variations of each other is to ignore massive differences. You keep making these kinds of mistakes.
Click to expand...

Sadly, you have little clue what fascism is....And also as sad, we know where you stand....


----------



## there4eyeM

Fascism can be seen as monarchy where the state has taken the place of the king. It is to the right of royalty. Therefore, the state being essentially God, the head of state runs things as a king would, by whim and will. Ideology has nothing to do with it. Power and survival are all that matter and everything is justified in their preservation and propagation. It is entirely top - down.


----------



## TimothysAlaska

P@triot said:


> The video doesn't lie - progressives do...


You do realize that the U.S. Constitution is a liberal document.  Your profile picture says we the people, a liberal concept for the time.  Had we been more conservative we would never had broken from England or would had set up a monarchy ourselves.  Yes the progressive French helped.  So I assume your profile picture is just an attempt at trolling.

Liberals are facists because they want fair and equal practice and opportunity for everyone?  So you advocate people should just discriminate based upon their religious doctrine and feelings.  That is not America.  You can find extreme people with extreme views on any issue, that does not make their views the norm.  I guess from your view I should consider all christians have the views of the Westbrook baptist church, or the snake handler christians, or that all republicans are just like trump and his supporters.


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> Liberals are facists because they want fair and equal practice and opportunity for everyone?


_Wanting_ something is *not* fascist. *Forcing* people into it at the barrel of a gun - as progressives do - _is_ fascist. And whether your want to acknowledge it or not, everything your side of the aisle does, it does by force at the barrel of a government gun.

Take your latest "achievement" - Obamacare. Where the fuck does the federal government derive the power to force citizens to purchase goods or services? No such power exists. But since the Dumbocrat Party has been completely hijacked by fascists, communists, marxists, socialists, etc. - I now have to purchase health insurance whether I want to or not. Same thing with Social Security. I can't opt out even though that is in the best interest of myself and my family. Nope. I'm *forced* into it at the barrel of a gun.


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> So you advocate people should just discriminate based upon their religious doctrine and feelings.


Yeah! Imagine _that_. *Freedom*. *Liberty*. _Choice_. Everything that the United States was built on and intended to be. What a "radical" concept!


TimothysAlaska said:


> That is not America.


Uh...no Timothy. That _is_ America. Unfortunately the left has managed to sink their claws into you and dupe you with propaganda. Go back and read U.S. history from the very beginning. You'll see that religious doctrine was of the upmost importance - even if it meant some fragile little liberal might get their gentle little feelings hurt.


----------



## TimothysAlaska

P@triot said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate people should just discriminate based upon their religious doctrine and feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Imagine _that_. *Freedom*. *Liberty*. _Choice_. Everything that the United States was built on and intended to be. What a "radical" concept!
> 
> 
> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...no Timothy. That _is_ America. Unfortunately the left has managed to sink their claws into you and dupe you with propaganda. Go back and read U.S. history from the very beginning. You'll see that religious doctrine was of the upmost importance - even if it meant some fragile little liberal might get their gentle little feelings hurt.
Click to expand...

You need help.  Greek and Roman philosophy were used in formation of the constitution, in fact look at the architechture in Washington DC.  I don't see any mud huts, I see inspired archetechture of Rome, Greece, and Egypt.  I suggest reading the federalist papers.  Religion was important so much so that they never identified what religion or denomination.  Republic and democracy are Greek concepts, although Aristotle did say that democracy was a bad form of government.  They used Polybius's model which theorized a mixed form of governments that Aristotle proposed.  None of these concepts are in your bible.  

You need help and are all over the place.  SS, health care, and religious freedom, discrimination.  Are you sure you are not actually Donald?


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> You need help.  Greek and Roman philosophy were used in formation of the constitution, in fact look at the *architechture* in Washington DC.  I don't see any mud huts, I see inspired *archetechture* of Rome, Greece, and Egypt.


You need a lot more than help. You need education. Mostly about American history but spelling wouldn't hurt either. It's architecture genius. Please don't lecture me on American history when you spell architecture "archetechure".


TimothysAlaska said:


> I suggest reading the federalist papers.


I've read it buttercup. Cover-to-cover. Many times. I suggest you not make suggestions on things you know nothing about (such as what I've read).


TimothysAlaska said:


> Religion was important so much so that they never identified what religion or denomination.


Exactly. They wanted freedom. Including religious freedom. Hence the reason they didn't "identify" a specific religion for everyone to follow. You know - the polar opposite of what you and your fellow progressives are doing trying to force all of society into your bat-shit crazy ideology.


TimothysAlaska said:


> Republic and democracy are Greek concepts, although Aristotle did say that democracy was a bad form of government.  They used Polybius's model which theorized a mixed form of governments that Aristotle proposed.  None of these concepts are in your bible.


Perhaps you should've spent a lot more time opening American history books and a lot less time on Rome and Greece. 


TimothysAlaska said:


> You need help and are all over the place.  *SS, health care, and religious freedom, discrimination*.  Are you sure you are not actually Donald?


Again junior - not nearly as much help as you need. The only thing that equal your atrocious spelling is your atrocious grammar. The highlighted section above isn't even  remotely a coherent sentence. Would you like to try again so the rest of us can understand the insanity bouncing around in that skull of yours?


----------



## TimothysAlaska

P@triot said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need help.  Greek and Roman philosophy were used in formation of the constitution, in fact look at the *architechture* in Washington DC.  I don't see any mud huts, I see inspired *archetechture* of Rome, Greece, and Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> You need a lot more than help. You need education. Mostly about American history but spelling wouldn't hurt either. It's architecture genius. Please don't lecture me on American history when you spell architecture "archetechure".
> 
> 
> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest reading the federalist papers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've read it buttercup. Cover-to-cover. Many times. I suggest you not make suggestions on things you know nothing about (such as what I've read).
> 
> 
> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion was important so much so that they never identified what religion or denomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. They wanted freedom. Including religious freedom. Hence the reason they didn't "identify" a specific religion for everyone to follow. You know - the polar opposite of what you and your fellow progressives are doing trying to force all of society into your bat-shit crazy ideology.
> 
> 
> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republic and democracy are Greek concepts, although Aristotle did say that democracy was a bad form of government.  They used Polybius's model which theorized a mixed form of governments that Aristotle proposed.  None of these concepts are in your bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should've spent a lot more time opening American history books and a lot less time on Rome and Greece.
> 
> 
> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need help and are all over the place.  *SS, health care, and religious freedom, discrimination*.  Are you sure you are not actually Donald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again junior - not nearly as much help as you need. The only thing that equal your atrocious spelling is your atrocious grammar. The highlighted section above isn't even  remotely a coherent sentence. Would you like to try again so the rest of us can understand the insanity bouncing around in that skull of yours?
Click to expand...

I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.  The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution and you have read it as you suggest.  There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.  

Do you mind if I use some of your posts in an essay I am writing? Along with some other questions, what location in the United States were you taught history?  Was it a religious school?  Do you look up definitions for words you do not know or do you make them up?  Do you teach people the history you think you know?  Do you research questions you have and look for unbiased sources?

The essay is about the various opinions on factual history throughout the geographical United States. Teaching methodology, rhetoric methods, pathos Legos, and ethos.It's for extra credit and it's not due till December, also since you read the federalist papers, I would love to read your review of it.


----------



## xyz

owebo said:


> Sadly, you have little clue what fascism is....And also as sad, we know where you stand....
> 
> View attachment 94313



That is a pretty idiotic graph, left and right have nothing to do with liberty vs. tyranny, I'm not even going to speculate what kind of idiot it takes to call Nazi Germany "extreme left".

Plus conservative and liberal have switched positions, keep in mind that conservatives are much more likely to "be tough on crime" and support the death penalty.


----------



## owebo

xyz said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you have little clue what fascism is....And also as sad, we know where you stand....
> 
> View attachment 94313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty idiotic graph, left and right have nothing to do with liberty vs. tyranny, I'm not even going to speculate what kind of idiot it takes to call Nazi Germany "extreme left".
> 
> Plus conservative and liberal have switched positions, keep in mind that conservatives are much more likely to "be tough on crime" and support the death penalty.
Click to expand...

You didn't say anything intelligent ....did you mean to do that?


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.


Says the guy who spelled architecture "*architechture*" and "*archetechture*" in the _same_ post.


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution and you have read it as you suggest.  There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.


The Federalist Papers were a public debate regarding the size, scope, and powers of the federal government. It was a political debate. So why would there be mentions of God or the Bible, you nitwit? 

Perhaps you should try reading original writings of the founders before illustrating your remarkable ignorance to the world on the internet. We were *never* intended to be a "secular nation". That is _vintage_ progressive propaganda. That's why the founders put "freedom *of* religion" and not "freedom *from* religion" nitwit. A secular nation would have freedom from religion. The founders simply wanted a nation where people could worship as they wanted to worship.

“It is the *duty* of *all* nations to acknowledge the providence of *Almighty God*, to *obey His will*, to be grateful for his benefits, and humbly to implore his protection and favor” - *George Washington, Thanksgiving Day Proclamation (October 3, 1789)*

Excerpt From: Jay A. Parry. “The Real George Washington: The True Story of America's Most Indispensable Man.” National Center for Constitutional Studies, 2011-01-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Real George Washington

So the most respected and revered man of that time, and the first president of the United States, said that it was a duty of all nations to acknowledge God and obey His will in a national address. Yeah...sure sounds like an intent to be a "secular nation" to me. *Idiot*.


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.  The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution. There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.


Exactly. The U.S. Constitution. Not the religious doctrines of our founders.

“The American Union will last as long as *God* pleases. *It is the duty of every American Citizen* to exert his utmost abilities and endeavours to preserve it as long as possible and *to pray* with submission to Providence “esto perpetua”[may it last forever—Ed.]. - *John Adams to Charles Carroll, August 2, 1820*

Excerpt From: James H. Hutson. “The Founders on Religion.” Princeton University Press, 2009. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Founders on Religion

Wow! So the second president of the United States echos the sentiments of the first. It is the duty of people/citizens/nations to pray to God. How bizarre for people who you claim insisted on a "secular" nation. *Idiot*.


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.  The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution. There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.



“I shall need, too, the favor of that *Being* in whose hands we are, who led our fathers, as Israel of old, from their native land and planted them in a country flowing with all the necessaries and comforts of life; who has covered our infancy with *His* providence and our riper years with *His* wisdom and power, and to whose goodness I ask you to join in supplications with me that *He* will so enlighten the minds of your servants, guide their councils, and prosper their measures that whatsoever they do shall result in your good, and shall secure to you the peace, friendship, and approbation of all nations."
- *Thomas Jefferson, Second Inaugural Address, March 4, 1805*

Excerpt From: James H. Hutson. “The Founders on Religion.” Princeton University Press, 2009. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Founders on Religion

Daaaaamn! Now the second most revered and respected man of that era, the architect of our _entire_ system of government, and the third president of the United States states the importance of God - in his inaugural address to the nation no less! Put _that_ in your junior high essay. *Idiot*.


----------



## TimothysAlaska

P@triot said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who spelled architecture "*architechture*" and "*archetechture*" in the _same_ post.
Click to expand...

I am surprised I did not misspell more things. I use an iPhone, and type rather fast, this isn't a paper I am turning in. And I ignored your misspelling but I see that is important to you, I guess more important than my point, you can see the influence by the architechture in our capital, which went over your head.


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.  The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution. There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.



“It is that particular wise and good *God* who is the author and owner of our system that I propose for *the object of my praise and adoration*. For I conceive that He has in himself some of the passions he has planted in us, and that, since He has given us reason whereby we are capable of observing his wisdom in the creation, He is not above caring for us, being pleased with our praise, and offended when we slight Him or neglect His glory. I conceive for many reasons that He is a good Being; and as I should be happy to have so wise, good, and powerful a Being my friend, let me consider in what manner I shall *make myself most acceptable to Him*.” 
- *Benjamin Franklin (November 20, 1728)*​
Excerpt From: Andrew M. Allison. “The Real Benjamin Franklin: The True Story of America's Greatest Diplomat.” National Center for Constitutional Studies, 2011-03-21. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Real Benjamin Franklin


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who spelled architecture "*architechture*" and "*archetechture*" in the _same_ post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am surprised I did not misspell more things. I use an iPhone, and type rather fast, this isn't a paper I am turning in.
Click to expand...

Well that's a blatant lie because the iPhone would auto-correct that to the proper spelling. _Oops_.


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.


Of course you are. I'm well read on the subject matter and you clearly are not. The less informed should be fascinated by the words of the well informed.


----------



## TimothysAlaska

P@triot said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.  The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution. There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.
Click to expand...


----------



## TimothysAlaska

P@triot said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are. I'm well read on the subject matter and you clearly are not. The less informed should be fascinated by the words of the well informed.
Click to expand...

LMAO


----------



## P@triot

TimothysAlaska said:


> Do you research questions you have and look for unbiased sources?


My sources? *Original writings* from the founders themselves. You can't get more "unbiased" than that. I also don't attempt to apply documents (such as the Federalist Papers) to situations in which they have no application (such as religion).


----------



## P@triot

As usual - it was at the request of the Dumbocrats...

Picking his way through the Soviet archives that Boris Yeltsin had just thrown open, in 1991 Tim Sebastian, a reporter for the London _Times_, came across an arresting memorandum. Composed in 1983 by Victor Chebrikov, the top man at the KGB, the memorandum was addressed to Yuri Andropov, the top man in the entire USSR. *The subject: Sen. Edward Kennedy*.

Kennedy’s message was simple. He proposed an unabashed quid pro quo. Kennedy would lend Andropov a hand in dealing with President Reagan. In return, the Soviet leader would lend the Democratic Party a hand in challenging Reagan in the 1984 presidential election.

Ted Kennedy's Soviet Gambit


----------



## P@triot

The intolerant *fascist* progressives at it again...


Liberal college students caught on camera toppling ‘free-speech wall.’ The reason? (Oh, come on, you already know.)


----------



## Tilly

xyz said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you have little clue what fascism is....And also as sad, we know where you stand....
> 
> View attachment 94313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty idiotic graph, left and right have nothing to do with liberty vs. tyranny, I'm not even going to speculate what kind of idiot it takes to call Nazi Germany "extreme left".
> 
> Plus conservative and liberal have switched positions, keep in mind that conservatives are much more likely to "be tough on crime" and support the death penalty.
Click to expand...


Lol. The Nazis were left-wing socialists - the National Socialist Workers Party of Germany - aka - the Nazi Party.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you have little clue what fascism is....And also as sad, we know where you stand....
> 
> View attachment 94313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty idiotic graph, left and right have nothing to do with liberty vs. tyranny, I'm not even going to speculate what kind of idiot it takes to call Nazi Germany "extreme left".
> 
> Plus conservative and liberal have switched positions, keep in mind that conservatives are much more likely to "be tough on crime" and support the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. The Nazis were left-wing socialists - the National Socialist Workers Party of Germany - aka - the Nazi Party.
Click to expand...


No matter how many times y'all continue posting "up is down" -------- it isn't.  And never will be.
Nazis were ultra-right and nothing like socialists.  They merely took over a party that had the term in it, which was trendy at the time.  "Leftists" were their first and basic *enemies*.

Unless you're going to sit there and also pretend the "Democratic People's Republic of Korea" is either.  Or that Grape Nuts has either in its ingredient list.

It's kind of pathetic to watch the self-delusionists take it so far as to imagine they're actually swaying anybody to their Doublethink.

Might want to break down, open the piggy bank and go buy a history book.


----------



## BlindBoo

Tilly said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you have little clue what fascism is....And also as sad, we know where you stand....
> 
> View attachment 94313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty idiotic graph, left and right have nothing to do with liberty vs. tyranny, I'm not even going to speculate what kind of idiot it takes to call Nazi Germany "extreme left".
> 
> Plus conservative and liberal have switched positions, keep in mind that conservatives are much more likely to "be tough on crime" and support the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. The Nazis were left-wing socialists - the National Socialist Workers Party of Germany - aka - the Nazi Party.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Hitler was just trying to throw the world a cure by supporting the fascist Franco in his war against the Left wing Socialists.


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you have little clue what fascism is....And also as sad, we know where you stand....
> 
> View attachment 94313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty idiotic graph, left and right have nothing to do with liberty vs. tyranny, I'm not even going to speculate what kind of idiot it takes to call Nazi Germany "extreme left".
> 
> Plus conservative and liberal have switched positions, keep in mind that conservatives are much more likely to "be tough on crime" and support the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. The Nazis were left-wing socialists - the National Socialist Workers Party of Germany - aka - the Nazi Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Hitler was just trying to throw the world a cure by supporting the fascist Franco in his war against the Left wing Socialists.
Click to expand...

Dumb ass....Hitler didn't wage war over some ideological economic view!!! He waged war because he was a violent dictator who desired to rule the world. *Idiot*.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.  The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution. There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It is that particular wise and good *God* who is the author and owner of our system that I propose for *the object of my praise and adoration*. For I conceive that He has in himself some of the passions he has planted in us, and that, since He has given us reason whereby we are capable of observing his wisdom in the creation, He is not above caring for us, being pleased with our praise, and offended when we slight Him or neglect His glory. I conceive for many reasons that He is a good Being; and as I should be happy to have so wise, good, and powerful a Being my friend, let me consider in what manner I shall *make myself most acceptable to Him*.”
> - *Benjamin Franklin (November 20, 1728)*​
> Excerpt From: Andrew M. Allison. “The Real Benjamin Franklin: The True Story of America's Greatest Diplomat.” National Center for Constitutional Studies, 2011-03-21. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Real Benjamin Franklin
Click to expand...


1728??  When Ben Franklin was 22 years old?
1728?  Less than two generations after mass theocratic religious hysteria was slaughtering innocent people as "witches" for not bowing down to the Church deeply enough right there in Massachusetts where he was born and raised?

Dafuck does this have to do with Liberalism anyway, Dumbass?


----------



## owebo

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.  The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution. There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It is that particular wise and good *God* who is the author and owner of our system that I propose for *the object of my praise and adoration*. For I conceive that He has in himself some of the passions he has planted in us, and that, since He has given us reason whereby we are capable of observing his wisdom in the creation, He is not above caring for us, being pleased with our praise, and offended when we slight Him or neglect His glory. I conceive for many reasons that He is a good Being; and as I should be happy to have so wise, good, and powerful a Being my friend, let me consider in what manner I shall *make myself most acceptable to Him*.”
> - *Benjamin Franklin (November 20, 1728)*​
> Excerpt From: Andrew M. Allison. “The Real Benjamin Franklin: The True Story of America's Greatest Diplomat.” National Center for Constitutional Studies, 2011-03-21. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Real Benjamin Franklin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1728??  When Ben Franklin was 22 years old?
> Ben Franklin, born less than 15 years after mass theocratic religious hysteria was slaughtering innocent people as "witches" for not bowing down to the Church deeply enough right there in Massachusetts where he was born and raised?
> 
> Dafuck does this have to do with Liberalism anyway, Dumbass?
Click to expand...

You burned witches.....


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...


No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
Click to expand...


Facism is NOT a form of socialism, it's a form of nationalism.  It's right-wing.


----------



## owebo

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.
Click to expand...

We all know where you stand....


----------



## Windship

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Liberalism, not neo liberalism, by default, doesnt allow for a new world order.  Those views are form corporate and paid off politicians who have no affiliation with party or country. You dont know what liberalism is.


----------



## Windship

owebo said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know where you stand....
> 
> View attachment 94747
Click to expand...


Where does corporate capitalism fit in there?


----------



## owebo

Windship said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism, not neo liberalism, by default, doesnt allow for a new world order.  Those views are form corporate and paid off politicians who have no affiliation with party or country. You dont know what liberalism is.
Click to expand...

You mean the liberals crony capitalism.....


----------



## owebo

Windship said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know where you stand....
> 
> View attachment 94747
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does corporate capitalism fit in there?
Click to expand...

Try a different online degree....


----------



## gipper

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facism is NOT a form of socialism, it's a form of nationalism.  It's right-wing.
Click to expand...

Political ideology can be described as a circle.  At the top of the circle is libertarianism and anarchy.  At the bottom is communism, with socialism to it's left and fascism to its right.


----------



## Pogo

owebo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totaly fascinated by your posts.  Not only do you show your ignorance you blatantly flaunt it.  The federalist papers are the primary source of interpreting and understanding the original intent of the US constitution. There are but 2 mentions of god within the 85 essays and one god mention is a pagan god,  written by Hamilton, jay, and Madison. zero mentions of the bible.  The meaning of this is clear we were meant to be a secular nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It is that particular wise and good *God* who is the author and owner of our system that I propose for *the object of my praise and adoration*. For I conceive that He has in himself some of the passions he has planted in us, and that, since He has given us reason whereby we are capable of observing his wisdom in the creation, He is not above caring for us, being pleased with our praise, and offended when we slight Him or neglect His glory. I conceive for many reasons that He is a good Being; and as I should be happy to have so wise, good, and powerful a Being my friend, let me consider in what manner I shall *make myself most acceptable to Him*.”
> - *Benjamin Franklin (November 20, 1728)*​
> Excerpt From: Andrew M. Allison. “The Real Benjamin Franklin: The True Story of America's Greatest Diplomat.” National Center for Constitutional Studies, 2011-03-21. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Real Benjamin Franklin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1728??  When Ben Franklin was 22 years old?
> 1728? Less than two generations after mass theocratic religious hysteria was slaughtering innocent people as "witches" for not bowing down to the Church deeply enough right there in Massachusetts where he was born and raised?
> 
> Dafuck does this have to do with Liberalism anyway, Dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You burned witches.....
Click to expand...


Ahh.... nnnnnno Sparkles.  I'm not quite that old.

Victims of religious hysteria were commonly burned alive in Europe (after unspeakable sadistic torture of course) but in New England they were usually hanged.  One of the Salem victims was "pressed", meaning laid down and buried under large rocks until the weight prevailed -- which took _days_.  

Whatever the method it was done for the purpose of controlling apostasy, or simply independent thought.  And that's what we call institutional terrorism.

Franklin was not unaware of that --- no one in that time and place could be --- and it sowed the seeds of his championing of Free Speech through the rest of his life.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.


Sweetie...you already lost this argument. Look insanely idiotic (even by your normal standards) trying to proclaim that the KKK is "right-wing" when it was founded by the Democrat Party.

And Adolf Hitler was "National Socialists". Any form of authoritarian control is *exclusively* left-wing, _stupid_. You nitwits operate off of the idiotic, ignorant, and uneducated assumption that because half way through the way he turned on the U.S.S.R. that made him "right-wing". Well, he was also fighting the United States, _stupid_. Adolf Hitler didn't turn on the U.S.S.R. because he was "right-wing", he turned on them because he was a maniacal dictator who wanted to rule the entire world.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facism is NOT a form of socialism, it's a form of nationalism.  It's right-wing.
Click to expand...

You continue to take stupid to unprecedented levels sweetie. Fascism is pure authoritarianism. The polar opposite of right-wing extremism which is anarchy. *Idiot*.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...you already lost this argument. Look insanely idiotic (even by your normal standards) trying to proclaim that the KKK is "right-wing" when it was founded by the Democrat Party.
> 
> And Adolf Hitler was "National Socialists". Any form of authoritarian control is *exclusively* left-wing, _stupid_. You nitwits operate off of the idiotic, ignorant, and uneducated assumption that because half way through the way he turned on the U.S.S.R. that made him "right-wing". Well, he was also fighting the United States, _stupid_. Adolf Hitler didn't turn on the U.S.S.R. because he was "right-wing", he turned on them because he was a maniacal dictator who wanted to rule the entire world.
Click to expand...


The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.


----------



## regent

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...you already lost this argument. Look insanely idiotic (even by your normal standards) trying to proclaim that the KKK is "right-wing" when it was founded by the Democrat Party.
> 
> And Adolf Hitler was "National Socialists". Any form of authoritarian control is *exclusively* left-wing, _stupid_. You nitwits operate off of the idiotic, ignorant, and uneducated assumption that because half way through the way he turned on the U.S.S.R. that made him "right-wing". Well, he was also fighting the United States, _stupid_. Adolf Hitler didn't turn on the U.S.S.R. because he was "right-wing", he turned on them because he was a maniacal dictator who wanted to rule the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.
Click to expand...


With your historic revelations about left-wingers, now all those college books on political ideologies will have to be changed to fit your interpretation. I wonder if the publishers will change their books even with all the amazing historical evidence you have presented.


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.



Try reading history.

Hitler hated communism and his party was not socialist in any way, except name.  Hitler and his brown shirts co-opted the well established Nationalist Socialist Party which had offices, infrastructure and voter lists to work with.  After they took over the party, Hitler wanted to change the name but was talked out of it for PR reasons.

Chamberlain and others pursued an appeasement policy with Hitler because he as so virulently anti-communist.  They thought him a good strong buffer against Stalin.  He was right wing, not left.

Americans started agitating against Hitler long before he invaded Russia.  Americans wanted Hitler's mistreatment of Jews stopped, nor were his invasions of Poland and Austria well thought of.  The US had always pursued an isolationist policy.  America was founded, in part, by people sick of the never-ending European wars, and the Founding Fathers were adamament that the US not waste its men or its resources fighting wars of aggression.  FDR continued that policy, and American Industrial Military Complex got its start up capital by equipping the European War effort.

It was only after Japan bombed Pearl Harbour that the US finally entered the war.

Liberals and conservatives had nothing to do with it.


----------



## bripat9643

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading history.
> 
> Hitler hated communism and his party was not socialist in any way, except name.  Hitler and his brown shirts co-opted the well established Nationalist Socialist Party which had offices, infrastructure and voter lists to work with.  After they took over the party, Hitler wanted to change the name but was talked out of it for PR reasons.
> 
> Chamberlain and others pursued an appeasement policy with Hitler because he as so virulently anti-communist.  They thought him a good strong buffer against Stalin.  He was right wing, not left.
> 
> Americans started agitating against Hitler long before he invaded Russia.  Americans wanted Hitler's mistreatment of Jews stopped, nor were his invasions of Poland and Austria well thought of.  The US had always pursued an isolationist policy.  America was founded, in part, by people sick of the never-ending European wars, and the Founding Fathers were adamament that the US not waste its men or its resources fighting wars of aggression.  FDR continued that policy, and American Industrial Military Complex got its start up capital by equipping the European War effort.
> 
> It was only after Japan bombed Pearl Harbour that the US finally entered the war.
> 
> Liberals and conservatives had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


Pure horseshit.  Roosevelt, Churchill and the Dutch engineered Japan into attacking Pearl Harbor by cutting off all oil supplies to them.  Your claims about the Nazis are pure leftwing myth manufactured to fool the gullible.

_http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/13/hollywood-traitors-supported-hitler-and-stalin-an-interview-with-allan-ryskind/_
_
*RYSKIND:* It’s fair to say when the Soviet Union viewed Hitler as a threat to Moscow, the Communists in Hollywood — who never deviated from the Soviet line — were in the forefront of the fight against Hitler and fascism. Donald Ogden Stewart, a major Communist screenwriter, for instance, headed the Hollywood Anti-Nazi League, which he admitted was controlled by the Communist Party. But the policy of anti-Nazism changed when Stalin entered that pact with Hitler in August 1939. The entire Soviet apparatus in America, including the Communist Party, suddenly allied itself with the Nazi dictator.

The Hollywood Reds enthusiastically supported Hitler when he invaded Poland on Sept. 1. They backed him when he conquered most of Western Europe the following year and were with him when he began dropping bombs on London, preparing for an invasion of England that never materialized because of aid we gave to England. The sole reason the Communists, including the Hollywood Reds, stood up to Hitler again is because the Nazi warlord double-crossed his friend in the Kremlin, launching a massive invasion of the Soviet Union in June of 1941. And that’s why the American Communists became super-patriotic during the war, because they realized that only the United States had the industrial and economic might to defeat Hitler. If Hitler hadn’t invaded Russia, it’s a safe bet to think Stalin and his Fifth Column in America would never have turned against the Fuhrer._​
I read history, not propaganda, as you do.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...you already lost this argument. Look insanely idiotic (even by your normal standards) trying to proclaim that the KKK is "right-wing" when it was founded by the Democrat Party.
> 
> And Adolf Hitler was "National Socialists". Any form of authoritarian control is *exclusively* left-wing, _stupid_. You nitwits operate off of the idiotic, ignorant, and uneducated assumption that because half way through the way he turned on the U.S.S.R. that made him "right-wing". Well, he was also fighting the United States, _stupid_. Adolf Hitler didn't turn on the U.S.S.R. because he was "right-wing", he turned on them because he was a maniacal dictator who wanted to rule the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With your historic revelations about left-wingers, now all those college books on political ideologies will have to be changed to fit your interpretation. I wonder if the publishers will change their books even with all the amazing historical evidence you have presented.
Click to expand...


Do you actually believe a bunch of communists are going to correct their propaganda?


----------



## regent

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...you already lost this argument. Look insanely idiotic (even by your normal standards) trying to proclaim that the KKK is "right-wing" when it was founded by the Democrat Party.
> 
> And Adolf Hitler was "National Socialists". Any form of authoritarian control is *exclusively* left-wing, _stupid_. You nitwits operate off of the idiotic, ignorant, and uneducated assumption that because half way through the way he turned on the U.S.S.R. that made him "right-wing". Well, he was also fighting the United States, _stupid_. Adolf Hitler didn't turn on the U.S.S.R. because he was "right-wing", he turned on them because he was a maniacal dictator who wanted to rule the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With your historic revelations about left-wingers, now all those college books on political ideologies will have to be changed to fit your interpretation. I wonder if the publishers will change their books even with all the amazing historical evidence you have presented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe a bunch of communists are going to correct their propaganda?
Click to expand...

So I take it that the charge has now become historians are communists and history is propaganda. 
Americans were informed in 1933 that  the Nazi were not socialists.


----------



## Moonglow

regent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, facism is the logical extension of *right-wing* extremism.  I know you alt-right types don't like to claim Hitler is and behavious, but he's all yours, as are the KKK and Aryan Nation, which is the spawn of extreme conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...you already lost this argument. Look insanely idiotic (even by your normal standards) trying to proclaim that the KKK is "right-wing" when it was founded by the Democrat Party.
> 
> And Adolf Hitler was "National Socialists". Any form of authoritarian control is *exclusively* left-wing, _stupid_. You nitwits operate off of the idiotic, ignorant, and uneducated assumption that because half way through the way he turned on the U.S.S.R. that made him "right-wing". Well, he was also fighting the United States, _stupid_. Adolf Hitler didn't turn on the U.S.S.R. because he was "right-wing", he turned on them because he was a maniacal dictator who wanted to rule the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With your historic revelations about left-wingers, now all those college books on political ideologies will have to be changed to fit your interpretation. I wonder if the publishers will change their books even with all the amazing historical evidence you have presented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe a bunch of communists are going to correct their propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it that the charge has now become historians are communists and history is propaganda.
> Americans were informed in 1933 that  the Nazi were not socialists.
Click to expand...

And conservatives are actually liberals,,,true story....


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Hitler hated communism and his party was not socialist in any way, except name.


Hitler didn't hate communism and his party was the National Socialists. The bottom line is that any form of authoritarianism (be it communism, marxism, fascism, etc.) is left-wing in its purest form you nitwit. The more radical right you on on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and smaller until it ceases to exist - anarchy. *Idiot*.


----------



## P@triot

And the progressive march towards extreme fascism continues... God forbid Americans be allowed to have their own states with a separate set of rules than other states. The left is sooooo desperate to force all of society to Nazi goose-step in the exact same direction....

WaPo op-ed calls on America to get rid of states


----------



## P@triot

Shocking....the left is trying to encourage people to avoid the most reliable, trustworthy news site in the world at this time.

TheBlaze on a list of websites professor says students should avoid


----------



## P@triot

And so it continues...the left's march to extreme fascism. Part of fascism is propaganda and rewriting history.

Professors call Founding Fathers ‘terrorists,' founding ideals a 'fabrication' - The College Fix


----------



## P@triot

The left keeps getting scarier and scarier. Here is one of their bat-shit crazy messiahs supporting Marial freaking Law for no reason other than to prevent the American people from electing the president they voted for.

We need a cure for the cancer known as progressivism and we need it *now*.

Rosie O’Donnell: ‘I fully support imposing martial law’ to stop Trump inauguration


----------



## koshergrl

P@triot said:


> The left keeps getting scarier and scarier. Here is one of their bat-shit crazy messiahs supporting Marial freaking Law for no reason other than to prevent the American people from electing the president they voted for.
> 
> We need a cure for the cancer known as progressivism and we need it *now*.
> 
> Rosie O’Donnell: ‘I fully support imposing martial law’ to stop Trump inauguration



They have always been scary.

Profs pledge to 'use regular class time' to protest Trump


----------



## SYTFE

Patriot is talking to himself again.  Every time I mistakenly click on one of his hilarious threads I picture a haggard, crazed basket case muttering to himself in a special jacket posting from a padded cell with his nurse in the next room, carefully monitoring him, making sure he doesn't go into a violent fit and smash the only computer in the facility he's given access to.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




Another fake news site.  You guys really gobble 'em up.
You've got your fascism, he's moving into the White House in a week.  So shut up already.


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fake news site.  You guys really gobble 'em up.
> You've got your fascism, he's moving into the White House in a week.  So shut up already.
Click to expand...

Snowflake - it is _your_ side of the aisle that has been caugh time and time again creating *Fake News*.

That entire debacle earlier in the week sure was humiliating for you dumb-shit, easily duped progressives - wasn't it?


----------



## Richard-H

Conservatives and wingnuts in this country tend to be in lock step. If you add up everything that they want to do, it will revert the U.S. government back to the early 1800s at best. They may like that idea, but what will ensue is a massive economic collapse and the end of the U.S. as a world power- both economically and militarily. Russia or China will become the world's currency reserve and with it the world's dominant power.

The incoming government is a combination of anarcho-capitalists, confederates and fascists. Things do not bode well for America.


----------



## regent

If we think the Germans were stupid to listen to Hitler defining fascism, not  only do conservatives listen but carry on Hitler's work.


----------



## B. Kidd

The Civil War never ended. I've been telling you bitchez that for the last year. The new version of the 'Divided States of America' has been brought to us by the Progressive Democrats. True Patriots will never forget!


----------



## Muhammed

Claiming that liberals are fascist is akin to claiming that Bruce Jenner is a female.


----------



## P@triot

Just look at the title of their video: "*No* peaceful transition". The epitome of fascism.


----------



## P@triot

Muhammed said:


> Claiming that liberals are fascist is akin to claiming that Bruce Jenner is a female.


Fascism is the exclusive ideology of liberals you nitwit. It is totalitarian government. What a liberal desires. The ability to force _all_ of society to march lock-step with their idea of what the world should look like.


----------



## B. Kidd

P@triot said:


> Just look at the title of their video: "*No* peaceful transition". The epitome of fascism.



The robo-woman narrating the vid you posted sounds like the Amazon echo voice, Alexa. I knew Jeff Bezos' is up to no good!


----------



## Cowman

lol. what a retard thread. fascism isn't left-wing. All the anti-fascist organizations are and have always been left wing, and in opposition to right wing governments.


----------



## P@triot

Cowman said:


> lol. what a retard thread. fascism isn't left-wing. All the anti-fascist organizations are and have always been left wing, and in opposition to right wing governments.


Fascism is *totalitarian government*. That is the polar-opposite of right-wing ideology genius. God almighty is the left so easily duped by their masters.


----------



## Cowman

P@triot said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. what a retard thread. fascism isn't left-wing. All the anti-fascist organizations are and have always been left wing, and in opposition to right wing governments.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is *totalitarian government*. That is the polar-opposite of right-wing ideology genius. God almighty is the left so easily duped by their masters.
Click to expand...


Why are the self-identitfied fascists/nazis supporters of trump? Skinheads, nazis, white power movement, national socialists(another term for nazi)... all right wingers. All huge supporters of Trump.


----------



## Cowman

P@triot said:


> Just look at the title of their video: "*No* peaceful transition". The epitome of fascism.



No that's anarchism, you dumb shit.


----------



## P@triot

Cowman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the title of their video: "*No* peaceful transition". The epitome of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's anarchism, you dumb shit.
Click to expand...

Anarchism is right-wing dumb shit.

The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.

The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.

This is not rocket science people.


----------



## Cowman

P@triot said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the title of their video: "*No* peaceful transition". The epitome of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's anarchism, you dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anarchism is right-wing dumb shit.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.
> 
> The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.
> 
> This is not rocket science people.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Anarchism is a mixture of both, with differing ideologies whether left, or right.


----------



## P@triot

Cowman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. what a retard thread. fascism isn't left-wing. All the anti-fascist organizations are and have always been left wing, and in opposition to right wing governments.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is *totalitarian government*. That is the polar-opposite of right-wing ideology genius. God almighty is the left so easily duped by their masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are the self-identitfied fascists/nazis supporters of trump? Skinheads, nazis, white power movement, national socialists(another term for nazi)... all right wingers. All huge supporters of Trump.
Click to expand...

For starters - Trump is a life-long *liberal*. He gave the maximum amount permitted to Hitlery Clinton, Harry Reid, and more.

Second - because those people are equally as ignorant and believe that the left is "for blacks". They oppose anything that they believe supports minorities. It has nothing to do with a political ideology and _everything_ to do with racism.

If the Democrats came out tomorrow with a platform vehemently opposing minorities - every single skin head would immediately vote Democrat.


----------



## P@triot

Cowman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the title of their video: "*No* peaceful transition". The epitome of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's anarchism, you dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anarchism is right-wing dumb shit.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.
> 
> The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.
> 
> This is not rocket science people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Anarchism is a mixture of both, with differing ideologies whether left, or right.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as "left-wing anarchism". It's the polar opposite of the left-wing ideology - which is a powerful, centralized government. Again:

The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.

The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.


----------



## Cowman

P@triot said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the title of their video: "*No* peaceful transition". The epitome of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's anarchism, you dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anarchism is right-wing dumb shit.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.
> 
> The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.
> 
> This is not rocket science people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Anarchism is a mixture of both, with differing ideologies whether left, or right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as "left-wing anarchism". It's the polar opposite of the left-wing ideology - which is a powerful, centralized government. Again:
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.
> 
> The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.
Click to expand...


Left anarchism - Wikipedia

Right-wing anarchism - Wikipedia


----------



## Dr Grump

I love this op-ed. The Deplorables have elected a president that is the closest to a fascist as they'll ever get. Too funny.


----------



## Muhammed

P@triot said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that liberals are fascist is akin to claiming that Bruce Jenner is a female.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is the exclusive ideology of liberals you nitwit. It is totalitarian government. What a liberal desires. The ability to force _all_ of society to march lock-step with their idea of what the world should look like.
Click to expand...

Is that what you've been brainwashed to believe by drug-addled numbskulls such as Rush Limbaugh??


----------



## P@triot

Muhammed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that liberals are fascist is akin to claiming that Bruce Jenner is a female.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is the exclusive ideology of liberals you nitwit. It is totalitarian government. What a liberal desires. The ability to force _all_ of society to march lock-step with their idea of what the world should look like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what you've been brainwashed to believe by drug-addled numbskulls such as Rush Limbaugh??
Click to expand...

Here it is again for you snowflake:

The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.

The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> I love this op-ed. The Deplorables have elected a president that is the closest to a fascist as they'll ever get. Too funny.


Now that part _is_ true. For the right, Trump is the most liberal, fascist we've ever nominated. Shameful when you consider we could have had Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, or Ben Carson.

But, he's still less fascist than _anyone_ the left has elected over the past 100 years. He's a great illustration of the ignorance of the modern day liberal. If Trump had run with a little "D" behind his name, you people would be fellating him. He pretty much stands for everything you people want. But that little "R" causes your minds to go bat-shit crazy and you can't see anything else.


----------



## Muhammed

Dr Grump said:


> I love this op-ed. The Deplorables have elected a president that is the closest to a fascist as they'll ever get. Too funny.


Fascist? Learn some history,  You jackass party cocksuckers have no clue.


----------



## P@triot

Cowman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the title of their video: "*No* peaceful transition". The epitome of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's anarchism, you dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anarchism is right-wing dumb shit.
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.
> 
> The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.
> 
> This is not rocket science people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Anarchism is a mixture of both, with differing ideologies whether left, or right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as "left-wing anarchism". It's the polar opposite of the left-wing ideology - which is a powerful, centralized government. Again:
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.
> 
> The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left anarchism - Wikipedia
> 
> Right-wing anarchism - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Really? Wikipedia? Where volunteers type whatever they want and then they ask the world to provide "corrections"? Well hell....it MUST be true then...


----------



## Muhammed

P@triot said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that liberals are fascist is akin to claiming that Bruce Jenner is a female.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is the exclusive ideology of liberals you nitwit. It is totalitarian government. What a liberal desires. The ability to force _all_ of society to march lock-step with their idea of what the world should look like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what you've been brainwashed to believe by drug-addled numbskulls such as Rush Limbaugh??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is again for you snowflake:
> 
> The right believes in small, limited government. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker (libertarian) until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy.
> 
> The left believes in large, powerful government. The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it has total control - fascism/communism/etc.
Click to expand...


So your answer to my inquiry is yes. You're an idiot.


----------



## P@triot

Muhammed said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this op-ed. The Deplorables have elected a president that is the closest to a fascist as they'll ever get. Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist? Learn some history,  You jackass party cocksuckers have no clue.
Click to expand...

I love when two radical progressives go at it...


----------



## Muhammed

P@triot said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this op-ed. The Deplorables have elected a president that is the closest to a fascist as they'll ever get. Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist? Learn some history,  You jackass party cocksuckers have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love when two radical progressives go at it...
Click to expand...

That is very strange.


----------



## P@triot

Muhammed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this op-ed. The Deplorables have elected a president that is the closest to a fascist as they'll ever get. Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist? Learn some history,  You jackass party cocksuckers have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love when two radical progressives go at it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very strange.
Click to expand...

Dr. Grump is on _your_ side of the aisle, nitwit. And he is echoing _your_ sentiments. You're too stupid to know it and are attacking him. Priceless.


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> [
> Now that part _is_ true. For the right, Trump is the most liberal, fascist we've ever nominated. Shameful when you consider we could have had Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, or Ben Carson.
> 
> But, he's still less fascist than _anyone_ the left has elected over the past 100 years. He's a great illustration of the ignorance of the modern day liberal. If Trump had run with a little "D" behind his name, you people would be fellating him. He pretty much stands for everything you people want. But that little "R" causes your minds to go bat-shit crazy and you can't see anything else.



I can't remember a president-elect or president ever refusing to take comments from the press gallery because he perceives they are biased. Never. Only Trump has done that. So your argument falls down right there.


----------



## owebo

Dr Grump said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Now that part _is_ true. For the right, Trump is the most liberal, fascist we've ever nominated. Shameful when you consider we could have had Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, or Ben Carson.
> 
> But, he's still less fascist than _anyone_ the left has elected over the past 100 years. He's a great illustration of the ignorance of the modern day liberal. If Trump had run with a little "D" behind his name, you people would be fellating him. He pretty much stands for everything you people want. But that little "R" causes your minds to go bat-shit crazy and you can't see anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember a president-elect or president ever refusing to take comments from the press gallery because he perceives they are biased. Never. Only Trump has done that. So your argument falls down right there.
Click to expand...

Should democrat fake news be called news?


----------



## Dr Grump

Muhammed said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this op-ed. The Deplorables have elected a president that is the closest to a fascist as they'll ever get. Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist? Learn some history,  You jackass party cocksuckers have no clue.
Click to expand...


I'd put my knowledge of history against yours any day of the week. I bet you even think Hitler was the poster boy for fascism. He wasn't, Mussolini was. Already he is trying to marginalise the media. During the campaign he spread absolute lies and refused to articulate his policies and spread fake news.


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> [
> I love when two radical progressives go at it...



I love it when a right-wing loon thinks two people are radical progressives....


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Now that part _is_ true. For the right, Trump is the most liberal, fascist we've ever nominated. Shameful when you consider we could have had Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, or Ben Carson.
> 
> But, he's still less fascist than _anyone_ the left has elected over the past 100 years. He's a great illustration of the ignorance of the modern day liberal. If Trump had run with a little "D" behind his name, you people would be fellating him. He pretty much stands for everything you people want. But that little "R" causes your minds to go bat-shit crazy and you can't see anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember a president-elect or president ever refusing to take comments from the press gallery because he perceives they are biased. Never. Only Trump has done that. So your argument falls down right there.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with "fascism"? That's just called "common sense". Why would any person talk to an individual or group spreading _egregious_ *lies* about them?

By the way - as usual - you don't have any facts right. Barack Obama would not only often block/boycott Fox News, but he also had the government hack the computer of reporter Sharyl Atkinson. So much for your "memory".

White House's Fox News Boycott Attempt Prompts Network Revolt [UPDATED] | The Huffington Post


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love when two radical progressives go at it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when a right-wing loon thinks two people are radical progressives....
Click to expand...

I love it when radical progressives deny they are radical progressives. If you're ashamed of it - you shouldn't be it!


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> [
> What does that have to do with "fascism"? That's just called "common sense". Why would any person talk to an individual or group spreading _egregious_ *lies* about them?
> 
> By the way - as usual - you don't have any facts right. Barack Obama would not only often block/boycott Fox News, but he also had the government hack the computer of reporter Sharyl Atkinson. So much for your "memory".
> 
> White House's Fox News Boycott Attempt Prompts Network Revolt [UPDATED] | The Huffington Post



Because he is supposed to the be the bigger man. He is supposed to have dignity. Lies? You mean like accusing Obama of not being born in the US? Of arabs dancingin the streets in NJ after 9/11? Those kinds of lies. 

CNN didn't lie about anything. They were reporting the news. They didn't say the golden shower incident was fact. They reported it was being investigated. That is their job.


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> I love it when radical progressives deny they are radical progressives. If you're ashamed of it - you shouldn't be it!




I don't even know what a radical progressive is or what they are supposed to believe.


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when radical progressives deny they are radical progressives. If you're ashamed of it - you shouldn't be it!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what a radical progressive is or what they are supposed to believe.
Click to expand...

All the same stuff you do. You know - rights are irrelevant. The U.S. Constitution doesn't matter. Liberty should be eliminated. All should bow to the state. Etc.


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> [
> All the same stuff you do. You know - rights are irrelevant. The U.S. Constitution doesn't matter. Liberty should be eliminated. All should bow to the state. Etc.



I think a certain type of right winger is a cretin. I see it every day on this board. As for liberty being eliminated, you wait and see what Trumpie does. It's already started with him refusing to engage with certain media outlets. 

As for the rest? BS...I don't believe any of those things. I believe you need a mixture of socialism and capitalism for a society to work.


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> As for liberty being eliminated, you wait and see what Trumpie does. It's already started with him refusing to engage with certain media outlets.


Trump is a dirt-bag. Which comes as no surprise since he is a life-long liberal. I fully expect him to trample the U.S. Constitution just like every dirt-bag Dumbocrat president ever has.

But that being said - refusing to speak with a news outlet is hardly "eliminating liberty". My liberty is not the least bit impacted by CNN's inability to get a sound bit from someone who is not even President of the United States at this time.


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> I believe you need a mixture of socialism and capitalism for a society to work.


Well your "belief" has already been proven to be a spectacular failure. For a society to work - it needs maximum liberty in all facets of life (personal freedom, economic freedom, etc.) coupled with the personal freedom to decide when, where, and how much to assist those in need.

Every single thing that the left desires can be achieved through foundations in the free market (just as Bill and Melinda Gates who started the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation). Yet none of you progressives ever start foundations for the social causes you claim to "care" about. Why? Because it's not about social causes with your side of the aisle. It's about _control_. Fascism is about power and control. Forcing people into creating the society the fascist desires.

And it's the easiest way to know that the left is absolutely wrong in everything they stand for. When you have to achieve everything by force - at the barrel of a gun - then you know you are wrong.


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> Well your "belief" has already been proven to be a spectacular failure. For a society to work - it needs maximum liberty in all facets of life (personal freedom, economic freedom, etc.) coupled with the personal freedom to decide when, where, and how much to assist those in need.
> 
> Every single thing that the left desires can be achieved through foundations in the free market (just as Bill and Melinda Gates who started the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation). Yet none of you progressives ever start foundations for the social causes you claim to "care" about. Why? Because it's not about social causes with your side of the aisle. It's about _control_. Fascism is about power and control. Forcing people into creating the society the fascist desires.
> 
> And it's the easiest way to know that the left is absolutely wrong in everything they stand for. When you have to achieve everything by force - at the barrel of a gun - then you know you are wrong.



My belief has been a spectacular failure? Northern European countries, Australia, NZ and Canada all have a mixture of capitalism and socialism. Many of them rank higher than the US for enjoyment of life, life expectancy, education - a myriad of things.

Corruption Index: US is 16..outranked by many socialist/capitalist mix countries
Transparency International - The Global Anti-Corruption Coalition

Quality of life index: US number 7. Outranked by socialist/capitalist mix countries
Quality of Life Index by Country 2017

Human development index: US number 8. Outranked by socialist/capitalist mix countries
List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia

Education; US number 29
The Best Education Systems In The World In 2015 | Fair Reporters

I could go on....

Your economic 'freedom' has been tried before. Most South and Central American countries tried it. It left 1 percent of the people super rich, the rest dirt poor, which is why so many had socialist revolutions in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> It left 1 percent of the people super rich, the rest dirt poor, which is why so many had socialist revolutions in the 60s and 70s.


Bwahahahaha! You mean like Cuba? The thriving island that was overthrown by communists and which now wallows in permanent poverty? Even Fidel Castro himself had an accidental moment of honesty and stated "it doesn't work". Epic fail Grump.


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> My belief has been a spectacular failure? Northern European countries, Australia, NZ and Canada all have a mixture of capitalism and socialism. Many of them rank higher than the US for enjoyment of life, life expectancy, education - a myriad of things.
> 
> Corruption Index: US is 16..outranked by many socialist/capitalist mix countries
> Transparency International - The Global Anti-Corruption Coalition


And notice that the failed numbers coincide with our adoption of the failed left-wing policies you support. Corruption was never worse than it was under Barack Obama.

Stop pretending like we have the liberty I speak of - the liberty we had in 1776. It doesn't exist. So showing the numbers you're showing just proves how left-wing ideology is destroying this nation.


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> My belief has been a spectacular failure? Northern European countries, Australia, NZ and Canada all have a mixture of capitalism and socialism. Many of them rank higher than the US for enjoyment of life, life expectancy, education - a myriad of things.
> Education; US number 29
> The Best Education Systems In The World In 2015 | Fair Reporters


Oh...you mean the education system controlled and _destroyed_ by the *left*? Thank you for continuing to prove how left-wing policies fail the U.S. time and time again.


----------



## basquebromance

If a socialist, a communist, and a progressive democrat walk into a bar, which one pays for the drink?


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> Bwahahahaha! You mean like Cuba? The thriving island that was overthrown by communists and which now wallows in permanent poverty? Even Fidel Castro himself had an accidental moment of honesty and stated "it doesn't work". Epic fail Grump.


Know you history. IT was only thriving for that 1 per cent. And the reason it went into poverty was because of sanctions by the US. My work colleague just came back. Said it was a dump, but locals say things have been improving since Obama lifted the sanctions. Well done Obama.


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> [
> And notice that the failed numbers coincide with our adoption of the failed left-wing policies you support. Corruption was never worse than it was under Barack Obama.
> 
> Stop pretending like we have the liberty I speak of - the liberty we had in 1776. It doesn't exist. So showing the numbers you're showing just proves how left-wing ideology is destroying this nation.



Liberty in 1776? Sure if you were a white, male land owner. My numbers prove that a mixture of socialism and capitalism work.


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> [
> Oh...you mean the education system controlled and _destroyed_ by the *left*? Thank you for continuing to prove how left-wing policies fail the U.S. time and time again.



in order for your scenario to work the US would have to be outranked by capitalist only economies and societies. It's not. It's losing to socialist/capitalist societies.


----------



## LuckyDuck

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Actually, the far-left is headed for communism, not fascism.  It seeks to end private land ownership, enact one party rule, the suspension of the Constitution and arrest of those who oppose their stance.


----------



## P@triot

LuckyDuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the far-left is headed for communism, not fascism.  It seeks to end private land ownership, enact one party rule, the suspension of the Constitution and arrest of those who oppose their stance.
Click to expand...

Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## P@triot

Even if this was a "Klan Rally" - so?!? The Klan has a right to hold peaceful rallies just like everyone else. Why would this idiot progressive snowflake call the school's president?!? Oh wait - that's right - fascists oppress everything and everyone.

College Student Mistakes Lab Equipment for Klan Rally


----------



## P@triot

It just never stops with progressives. The intolerance. The violence. The hate. We need to prosecute these people and get them behind bars where they belong...


----------



## P@triot

The left has _fully_ embraced fascism at the one institution that was designed to be all about free thought and exchange of ideas...

UC Berkeley cancels right-wing provocateur’s talk amid violent protest


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> The left has _fully_ embraced fascism at the one institution that was designed to be all about free thought and exchange of ideas...
> 
> UC Berkeley cancels right-wing provocateur’s talk amid violent protest



Violence is the last resort of the incompetent.

The guy is a prevaricator and a hate monger.  So I'm not surprised that there were protest.  Wouldn't surprise me if he brought along his own thugs to seed the violence.  Makes for great press.


----------



## P@triot

The left has gone from bad to worse to down right criminal. The beauty of it is that the world is watching and their actions are manufacturing more conservatives every day. The bad news is that a lot of good people are getting hurt in the process.

Conservatives: I cannot stress this enough. You must be armed 24x7. When you attend these events, arm yourself (firearms, knives, teasers, mace, etc.). Not just one of those. All of those. Go in groups and *defend* yourselves. Use the *minimum* force necessary to end the violence against you (up to and including lethal force). Whatever level you were forced into using, keep them subdued until law enforcement arrives and press charges. Don't let these animals just get up and walk away so that they can comeback again the next day and attack someone else.

To the Trump Administration: it's time to crack down on this stuff. This is domestic terrorism - making it your jurisdiction. It is time to turn Homeland Security and the F.B.I. on these animals. Track them down, prosecute them, and put them in prison where they belong.

Domestic Terrorism Hits UC Berkeley and Our Media Only Encourages More


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has _fully_ embraced fascism at the one institution that was designed to be all about free thought and exchange of ideas...
> 
> UC Berkeley cancels right-wing provocateur’s talk amid violent protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violence is the last resort of the incompetent.
> 
> The guy is a prevaricator and a hate monger.  So I'm not surprised that there were protest.  Wouldn't surprise me if he brought along his own thugs to seed the violence.  Makes for great press.
Click to expand...

Wow....way to defend the violence and fascism from _your_ side of the aisle. You also managed to add some homophobia in there. The perfect trifecta of repulsive positions.


----------



## P@triot

Of course the left is training/indoctrinating students to hate. Hate is a core value of fascism.

Princeton Freshman: They’re Training Us To Hate Each Other


----------



## P@triot

This progressive pig is calling for a military coup - she is literally committing treason here. Trump should absolutely instruct the Justice Department to prosecute her and then execute her. He won't of course. But executing this repulsive pig would make a great example out of her...

Liberal actress calls for military coup against Trump


----------



## P@triot

The progressive march towards extreme fascism continues. Everyone trying to shut down Ivanka and for _what_? Ivanka never "grabbed" anyone. Ivanka didn't run for president. Ivanka didn't make speeches that "triggered" snowflake progressives.

Neiman Marcus piles on: The retail chain follows Nordstrom in dropping Ivanka’s line


----------



## P@triot

The progressive embrace of extreme fascism continues...

Bay Area Conservatives Keep Meetups Secret Fearing For Their Safety


----------



## P@triot

A. The ambulance should have run these filthy animals over

B. Each and every one of them should be charged with attempted murder

C. Progressives are such disgusting, filthy animals. Look at this guy. Looks like he's  strung out on heroin and hasn't showered in several weeks.




 

Anti-Trump protesters block ambulance with critical patient


----------



## P@triot

Yep....progressives being hateful, angry, violent, repulsive, disgusting, intolerant animals who assault people with bloody tampons.

‘Eat this f***ing pad!’: Preacher gets ‘dirty, bloody tampon’ smeared in face at Planned Parenthood


----------



## P@triot

Can't have any opposing views now, can we progressives? Nope - none will be tolerated in the land of fascism. So start punching children in the face for supporting Donald Trump. Yeah...progressives sure are "tolerant".

Sixth-grader ganged up on, hit in face for wearing Trump cap. Check out how school district reacts.


----------



## P@triot

I salute many of you conservatives right here on USMB who called it...you said that progressive fascism and intolerance of free speech would result in them eating their own. You were absolutely correct.


‘Bye!’: Comedian George Lopez singles out audience member offended by racial joke


----------



## basquebromance

Republicans' approval rating has gone up 30% in just 1 month! keep up the crazy shit, liberals!


----------



## regent

I have on the shelves about six or more booklets on political ideologies. Not one of these booklets say anything about fascism being on the left but always 
on the right, the conservative right, One of the booklets "The Political Spectrum" does not even mention fascism.


----------



## Athanasius68

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading history.
> 
> Hitler hated communism and his party was not socialist in any way, except name.  Hitler and his brown shirts co-opted the well established Nationalist Socialist Party which had offices, infrastructure and voter lists to work with.  After they took over the party, Hitler wanted to change the name but was talked out of it for PR reasons.
> 
> or
Click to expand...


The National Socialist Party that Hitler joined was anti-Semitic, wanted to destroy the Versailles Treaty (to be fair, so did all the parties in Getmany) and wanted living space for Germany. In other words, them things which nazi Germany is so known for. Hitler didn't change the ideology of the party. He was an effective advocate of it. 

Moreover, these arguments (minus the Versailles stuff) came from members of the prewar National Socialist parties that had existed in the old Austrian Empire, which in turn were formed by defectors from the Social Democratic Party in that country.

     Hitler hated the communists as competitors--  a party who could take votes from him. Indeed in 1925, the nazis were debating whether to merge with the communists. Goebbels (who supported the effort) said that it made sense as there was basically no difference between the two. Hitler, however, was of the opinion that the Communists should merge into them. In a way, that is what happened-/ Communist voters flocked to the nazis.


----------



## P@triot

Athanasius68 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading history.
> 
> Hitler hated communism and his party was not socialist in any way, except name.  Hitler and his brown shirts co-opted the well established Nationalist Socialist Party which had offices, infrastructure and voter lists to work with.  After they took over the party, Hitler wanted to change the name but was talked out of it for PR reasons.
> 
> or
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National Socialist Party that Hitler joined was anti-Semitic, wanted to destroy the Versailles Treaty (to be fair, so did all the parties in Getmany) and wanted living space for Germany. In other words, them things which nazi Germany is so known for. Hitler didn't change the ideology of the party. He was an effective advocate of it.
> 
> Moreover, these arguments (minus the Versailles stuff) came from members of the prewar National Socialist parties that had existed in the old Austrian Empire, which in turn were formed by defectors from the Social Democratic Party in that country.
> 
> Hitler hated the communists as competitors--  a party who could take votes from him. Indeed in 1925, the nazis were debating whether to merge with the communists. Goebbels (who supported the effort) said that it made sense as there was basically no difference between the two. Hitler, however, was of the opinion that the Communists should merge into them. In a way, that is what happened-/ Communist voters flocked to the nazis.
Click to expand...

I never cease to marvel at how uneducated Dumbocrats are about history, politics, etc. Thank you for educating them!


----------



## P@triot

Here is an ugly one that combines their fascism _and_ their racism. And this was while Barack Obama was in power...

‘Union Thugs’ Destroy Hot Dog Stand of Alleged Romney Supporter During Protest and Taunt Him With Racial Slurs


----------



## P@triot

You know it's pretty bad when University of Cal professors are talking about how the left is desperately trying to *destroy* humanity....


----------



## P@triot

The left continues their repulsive fascism...

Berkeley Student Caught Destroying College Republican Signs, Gets EXACTLY What He Deserves...


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> The left continues their repulsive fascism...
> 
> Berkeley Student Caught Destroying College Republican Signs, Gets EXACTLY What He Deserves...


So if a student destroys a Democratic sign it's proof that Republicans are fascist.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> You know it's pretty bad when University of Cal professors are talking about how the left is desperately trying to *destroy* humanity....


So how did one professor become professors?


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> Athanasius68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that all the leftists in America defended Hitler until he invaded the Soviet Union.  The minute he did that, they started agitating for America to go to war with Germany.  That's the reason we got involved in the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading history.
> 
> Hitler hated communism and his party was not socialist in any way, except name.  Hitler and his brown shirts co-opted the well established Nationalist Socialist Party which had offices, infrastructure and voter lists to work with.  After they took over the party, Hitler wanted to change the name but was talked out of it for PR reasons.
> 
> or
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National Socialist Party that Hitler joined was anti-Semitic, wanted to destroy the Versailles Treaty (to be fair, so did all the parties in Getmany) and wanted living space for Germany. In other words, them things which nazi Germany is so known for. Hitler didn't change the ideology of the party. He was an effective advocate of it.
> 
> Moreover, these arguments (minus the Versailles stuff) came from members of the prewar National Socialist parties that had existed in the old Austrian Empire, which in turn were formed by defectors from the Social Democratic Party in that country.
> 
> Hitler hated the communists as competitors--  a party who could take votes from him. Indeed in 1925, the nazis were debating whether to merge with the communists. Goebbels (who supported the effort) said that it made sense as there was basically no difference between the two. Hitler, however, was of the opinion that the Communists should merge into them. In a way, that is what happened-/ Communist voters flocked to the nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never cease to marvel at how uneducated Dumbocrats are about history, politics, etc. Thank you for educating them!
Click to expand...

So why do Republicans constantly accuse history professors of being liberal?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left continues their repulsive fascism...
> 
> Berkeley Student Caught Destroying College Republican Signs, Gets EXACTLY What He Deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> So if a student destroys a Democratic sign it's proof that Republicans are fascist.
Click to expand...

A single student? No. But if we have thousands and thousands and thousands of examples as you hatriots have given us over the past two years - then _yes_.

How long do you plan to ignore reality before you accept it? I'm just curious.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So why do Republicans constantly accuse history professors of being liberal?


I'm sorry - are you under the impression that hatriots require fellow hatriots to be educated in order to teach? Bwahahahahaha! By the way - even the few that actually do know the truth don't speak it anyway. On the very rare occasion they actually are educated, they lie to push their very disturbing agenda.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do Republicans constantly accuse history professors of being liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - are you under the impression that hatriots require fellow hatriots to be educated in order to teach? Bwahahahahaha! By the way - even the few that actually do know the truth don't speak it anyway. On the very rare occasion they actually are educated, they lie to push their very disturbing agenda.
Click to expand...

So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?


Oh I don't know....maybe the endless volumes of original writings that we have?!? For instance - the official hatriot position is that Thomas Jefferson was an "atheist". Rather than buying into that hatriot lie with an agenda - why not read any of the hundreds of letters that still exist today in which Jefferson writes about his faith and love of Jesus? 

So simple, only the left could be baffled by it!


----------



## Kosh

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



There is no march, they are already there and support it!

Just at the support the far left gave Obama during his fascist regime!


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left continues their repulsive fascism...
> 
> Berkeley Student Caught Destroying College Republican Signs, Gets EXACTLY What He Deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> So if a student destroys a Democratic sign it's proof that Republicans are fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single student? No. But if we have thousands and thousands and thousands of examples as you hatriots have given us over the past two years - then _yes_.
> 
> How long do you plan to ignore reality before you accept it? I'm just curious.
Click to expand...

If you're talking about your reality-forget it. Too many history books in the library and I've read too many to be swayed by people on these boards that cannot even define liberal, or else define it to fit their politics.


----------



## B. Kidd

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do Republicans constantly accuse history professors of being liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - are you under the impression that hatriots require fellow hatriots to be educated in order to teach? Bwahahahahaha! By the way - even the few that actually do know the truth don't speak it anyway. On the very rare occasion they actually are educated, they lie to push their very disturbing agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?
Click to expand...


Any non-liberal American historian before 1980. Now, this is what is called a *precise* answer. (Signed, a very, very smart Rutgers' grad........).


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> If you're talking about your reality-forget it. Too many history books in the library and I've read too many to be swayed by people on these boards that cannot even define liberal, or else define it to fit their politics.


Well that's because the left hijacked it. See - every time society figures out what the left really is and what they are about - they "rebrand" themselves. They started out as Marxists in the late 1800's. Once society figured out how evil and disturbing marxism was, they switched to "communists". Once society figured out how evil and disturbing communism was, they switched to "progressives". Once society figured out how evil and disturbing progressivism was, they switched to "socialists". Once society figured out how evil and disturbing socialism was, they pulled their most hilarious one yet and branded themselves as "liberals" (as if the left wants _anything_ to do with liberty). Now that the left has destroyed liberalism, we can expect a new moniker over the next decade or so.


----------



## B. Kidd

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about your reality-forget it. Too many history books in the library and I've read too many to be swayed by people on these boards that cannot even define liberal, or else define it to fit their politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's because the left hijacked it. See - every time society figures out what the left really is and what they are about - they "rebrand" themselves. They started out as Marxists in the late 1800's. Once society figured out how evil and disturbing marxism was, they switched to "communists". Once society figured out how evil and disturbing communism was, they switched to "progressives". Once society figured out how evil and disturbing progressivism was, they switched to "socialists". Once society figured out how evil and disturbing socialism was, they pulled their most hilarious one yet and branded themselves as "liberals" (as if the left wants _anything_ to do with liberty). Now that the left has destroyed liberalism, we can expect a new moniker over the next decade or so.
Click to expand...


You, sir, are well schooled....................


----------



## Mac1958

Definitely one of my favorite titles on the board right now.

Not just regular ol' fascism, but... EXTREME fascism!


.


----------



## regent

Mac1958 said:


> Definitely one of my favorite titles on the board right now.
> 
> Not just regular ol' fascism, but... EXTREME fascism!
> 
> 
> .


So what is fascism, and how does extreme fascism differ? If you answer will the answer be be based on what you think, or on a scholarly source?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of my favorite titles on the board right now.
> 
> Not just regular ol' fascism, but... EXTREME fascism!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So what is fascism, and how does extreme fascism differ? If you answer will the answer be be based on what you think, or on a scholarly source?
Click to expand...

What is sarcasm? And why are you unable to identify it when it is presented?


----------



## P@triot

More indisputable evidence that fascism is _exclusively_ left-wing. Seems Adolf Hitler was quite the "environmentalist" as well...

Ecofascism: Hitler Would Have Been an Environmentalist


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> More indisputable evidence that fascism is _exclusively_ left-wing. Seems Adolf Hitler was quite the "environmentalist" as well...
> 
> Ecofascism: Hitler Would Have Been an Environmentalist


Are you suggesting Hitler used only environment approved ovens?


----------



## P@triot

Amazing - Ronald Reagan was saying in the 1970's what left-wingers _still_ can't figure out today. Fascism is _exclusively_ a left-wing ideology. The fact that we still have to argue that with idiot left-wingers right here on this site almost 5 decades later speaks to the stupidity, the propaganda, and the limited intellect of the left...


----------



## regent

As long as Reagan voted for FDR and made movies against fascism he can't be all bad.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do Republicans constantly accuse history professors of being liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - are you under the impression that hatriots require fellow hatriots to be educated in order to teach? Bwahahahahaha! By the way - even the few that actually do know the truth don't speak it anyway. On the very rare occasion they actually are educated, they lie to push their very disturbing agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?
Click to expand...

Historians are mostly just paid propagandists for the government.  If they are getting a check that comes, in any part, from the taxpayers, they can't be trusted.

Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## regent

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do Republicans constantly accuse history professors of being liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - are you under the impression that hatriots require fellow hatriots to be educated in order to teach? Bwahahahahaha! By the way - even the few that actually do know the truth don't speak it anyway. On the very rare occasion they actually are educated, they lie to push their very disturbing agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians are mostly just paid propagandists for the government.  If they are getting a check that comes, in any part, from the taxpayers, they can't be trusted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

Think of all the Republicans currently getting government checks including the president and I got to agree with you. If historians can't be trusted to tell of our past, who can; we trust, politicians, MB posters, who?


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do Republicans constantly accuse history professors of being liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - are you under the impression that hatriots require fellow hatriots to be educated in order to teach? Bwahahahahaha! By the way - even the few that actually do know the truth don't speak it anyway. On the very rare occasion they actually are educated, they lie to push their very disturbing agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians are mostly just paid propagandists for the government.  If they are getting a check that comes, in any part, from the taxpayers, they can't be trusted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of all the Republicans currently getting government checks including the president and I got to agree with you. If historians can't be trusted to tell of our past, who can; we trust, politicians, MB posters, who?
Click to expand...


These days you can't trust anyone.  You have to sift the facts and make your own judgement.


----------



## Reasonable

Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.


----------



## bripat9643

Reasonable said:


> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.



Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?

Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.


----------



## Reasonable

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
Click to expand...

I know exactly what dictators do. I'm a student of  history.
Trump is modeling his presidency after Putin in more ways than one. One thing that gives him a partial orange erection is that Putin kills journalists. You and I both know he'd do exactly that if he thought he could get away with it. He is that deranged... kinda like you.


----------



## Reasonable




----------



## Camp

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
Click to expand...

Let me remind you, you have been asked numerous times over a long period of time to give your definition of fascism in your own words and failed or evaded doing so. You do not know the meanings of the words and terms you use.


----------



## Reasonable

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me remind you, you have been asked numerous times over a long period of time to give your definition of fascism in you own words and failed or evaded doing so. You do not know the meanings of the words and terms you use.
Click to expand...

The textbook definition works. The new unabridged series now has a picture of Trump next to the word.


----------



## Reasonable

Remember when Trump lied about the number of people at his inauguration.....


----------



## Camp

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
Click to expand...

Will you ever graduate from being a common insult poster that is never able to back up his bullshyt or will you always remain the annoying immature class fool you currently portray?


----------



## Reasonable

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you ever graduate from being a common insult poster that is never able to back up his bullshyt or will you always remain the annoying immature class fool you currently portray?
Click to expand...

There is no reasoning with you  deplorables. How do you think you got that name? Not because you're truthful reasonable people.
I can back up anything I say. I have no reason to lie about anything.
And I'm not a " common insult poster." I'm an extraordinary insult poster.


----------



## KissMy

Contumacious said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> FASCISTS can be left or right wingers.
Click to expand...


Q: Which party want more police & military power?
A: Repubtards!

Patriot started this thread. Patriotism is love for or devotion to one's country. "A real patriot is the fellow who gets a parking ticket and rejoices that the system works."


----------



## bripat9643

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what dictators do. I'm a student of  history.
> Trump is modeling his presidency after Putin in more ways than one. One thing that gives him a partial orange erection is that Putin kills journalists. You and I both know he'd do exactly that if he thought he could get away with it. He is that deranged... kinda like you.
Click to expand...


You're the one who sounds deranged.  So tell us, professor, how is Trump modeling his presidency after Putin?  I'm sure that will provide the entire forum with a good laugh.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you ever graduate from being a common insult poster that is never able to back up his bullshyt or will you always remain the annoying immature class fool you currently portray?
Click to expand...


I backup what I post all the time.  That's what douche bags like you hate.  I'm not an insult poster.  I simply post the truth and refuse to sugar coat it.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me remind you, you have been asked numerous times over a long period of time to give your definition of fascism in your own words and failed or evaded doing so. You do not know the meanings of the words and terms you use.
Click to expand...

I've posted my definition many times, moron.  You simply don't like a definition that doesn't implicate Republicans.


----------



## Camp

bripat9643 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me remind you, you have been asked numerous times over a long period of time to give your definition of fascism in your own words and failed or evaded doing so. You do not know the meanings of the words and terms you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've posted my definition many times, moron.  You simply don't like a definition that doesn't implicate Republicans.
Click to expand...

No, you haven't. If you post it now I will give you credit. All I have ever seen you post is that silly illustration. But again, post a definition in your own words now and I will concede to my mistake.


----------



## regent

I look forward to Bi's definition.


----------



## Mr Natural

RUNVS said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
Click to expand...


It's a book that's used for learning so yes, it is left wing propaganda


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me remind you, you have been asked numerous times over a long period of time to give your definition of fascism in your own words and failed or evaded doing so. You do not know the meanings of the words and terms you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've posted my definition many times, moron.  You simply don't like a definition that doesn't implicate Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't. If you post it now I will give you credit. All I have ever seen you post is that silly illustration. But again, post a definition in your own words now and I will concede to my mistake.
Click to expand...


What "illustration?"  I think you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me remind you, you have been asked numerous times over a long period of time to give your definition of fascism in your own words and failed or evaded doing so. You do not know the meanings of the words and terms you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've posted my definition many times, moron.  You simply don't like a definition that doesn't implicate Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't. If you post it now I will give you credit. All I have ever seen you post is that silly illustration. But again, post a definition in your own words now and I will concede to my mistake.
Click to expand...

_
Fascism - Mises Wiki, the global repository of classical-liberal thought

*Fascism* is an authoritarian, collectivist political ideology which stresses the importance of the national interest over the rights of individuals.[1] However, while a collectivist ideology, fascism attempts to preserve private property rights and some of the associated benefits, such as the profit motive, but only when they do not come into conflict with what the political authorities deem to be the national interest.[2]_​


----------



## Camp

bripat9643 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread on this forum. I first thought it was an Onion piece.
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you critical of a process that you douche bag snowflakes use every day in this forum?
> 
> Your claim about what dictators do is pure horseshit.  You haven't got a clue what dictators do.  However, I'll give you a hint:  Look up "Stalin's show trials" and then look for current events to compare it with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me remind you, you have been asked numerous times over a long period of time to give your definition of fascism in your own words and failed or evaded doing so. You do not know the meanings of the words and terms you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've posted my definition many times, moron.  You simply don't like a definition that doesn't implicate Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't. If you post it now I will give you credit. All I have ever seen you post is that silly illustration. But again, post a definition in your own words now and I will concede to my mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> Fascism - Mises Wiki, the global repository of classical-liberal thought
> 
> *Fascism* is an authoritarian, collectivist political ideology which stresses the importance of the national interest over the rights of individuals.[1] However, while a collectivist ideology, fascism attempts to preserve private property rights and some of the associated benefits, such as the profit motive, but only when they do not come into conflict with what the political authorities deem to be the national interest.[2]_​
Click to expand...

I did not ask for a distorted partial definition from a controversial libertarian. I asked for a definition using your own words. Nothing in your post even indicates that you understand the definition you posted.


----------



## Reasonable

Funny diversion from what is currently happening. 
Trumpcare 2.0 is dead in the water. 
Long live Obamacare! 
Trump will now move on to other areas hes trying to destroy the country. 
He failed at doing it with healthcare. 
Yes there is a God.


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> Long live Obamacare!




Typical left-wing fascist... "long live the unconstitutional legislation the American people do *not* want and had forced down their throat"!

If you love Obamacare, you should be in mourning right now - not celebrating. The current repeal of Obamacare was pulled because it didn't completely dismantle all of Obamacare - and _that_ is what the American people are looking for. And for once, the representatives in Washington D.C. are locked in and listening to what their constituents want.


----------



## Reasonable

Trump's march to his inability to govern . 

 A HUGE embarrassing defeat today and all this imbecile  can talk about is definitions. 

Lol

Who said this? 
" You're going to win  so much you're going to get tired of winning. "

BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Reasonable

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long live Obamacare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical left-wing fascist... "long live the unconstitutional legislation the American people do *not* want and had forced down their throat"!
> 
> If you love Obamacare, you should be in mourning right now - not celebrating. The current repeal of Obamacare was pulled because it didn't completely dismantle all of Obamacare - and _that_ is what the American people are looking for. And for once, the representatives in Washington D.C. are locked in and listening to what their constituents want.
Click to expand...

Trumpcare failed because it would throw 24 million people off HC that Obamacare covered. 


ONLY 17 % wanted it. It was another sweetheart deal for the rich as all republican bills are.


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.


Because Unreasonable is a true fascist - he abhors facts and spreads propaganda. But lets take a look at the *facts* for a moment - shall we?

In typical left-wing fascist fashion - Barack Obama blocked the Keystone pipeline. He prevented something. *President Trump* stepped in and signed an Executive Order reversing Obama's obstruction. Note that he did *not* force anyone to build the Keystone pipeline - he simply freed people up to build if they want to. They are also free not to build it if they don't want to. Freedom and choice are the polar opposite of fascism.

*President Trump* issued an Executive Order minimizing the economic burden of Obamacare. Relieving people of the financial burdens associated with forced government action? Yeah....once again the polar opposite of fascism.

*President Trump* issue an Executive Order repealing Obama's highly unconstitutional EO forcing states to allow mentally disturbed, sexually deviant men into women's restrooms. Trump's EO doesn't block those disgusting deviants - it simply restores power back to the states to decide for themselves (as the U.S. Constitution dictates). Yet again, the polar opposite of fascism.
In each case - *President Trump* has actually rejected power and turned it back over to the states or the people. The complete and total opposite of fascism. Which is why true fascists like Unreasonable are furious with him.


Reasonable said:


> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.


*President Trump* has not blocked the press, shut the press down, or taken control over the press. Which is why true fascists such as yourself are furious with him. You cheered like hell when Barack Obama blocked some press he didn't like from the White House and when he hacked into Sharyl Attkisson's computer.


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> Who said this? "You're going to win  so much you're going to get tired of winning."


*President Trump*! And so far - he's delivered! Wall Street has skyrocketed under *President Trump*! The economy has skyrocketed under *President Trump*! Sick, disturbing bathroom laws have been reversed under *President Trump*. Border security has been restored under *President Trump*! Oh yeah....and don't forget *President Trump *_defeating_ Hitlery Clinton - the ultimate winning!!!

Here is a thread that covers the winning streak in full: The winning continues


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long live Obamacare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical left-wing fascist... "long live the unconstitutional legislation the American people do *not* want and had forced down their throat"!
> 
> If you love Obamacare, you should be in mourning right now - not celebrating. The current repeal of Obamacare was pulled because it didn't completely dismantle all of Obamacare - and _that_ is what the American people are looking for. And for once, the representatives in Washington D.C. are locked in and listening to what their constituents want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumpcare failed because it would throw 24 million people off HC that Obamacare covered.
Click to expand...

Nothing "failed" snowflake. It didn't go far enough in dismantling Obamacare as the American people desired - so Congress went back to do it better (like the American people wanted).

I know how you fascists abhor the American people getting their way - but it's happening snowflake. Deal with it. The American people were repulsed by Obamacare, they sent everyone involved with it home, and replaced the entire nation with Republican representatives (over 1,000 Dumbocrat seats lost since Obamacare was passed, nationwide).


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long live Obamacare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical left-wing fascist... "long live the unconstitutional legislation the American people do *not* want and had forced down their throat"!
> 
> If you love Obamacare, you should be in mourning right now - not celebrating. The current repeal of Obamacare was pulled because it didn't completely dismantle all of Obamacare - and _that_ is what the American people are looking for. And for once, the representatives in Washington D.C. are locked in and listening to what their constituents want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumpcare failed because it would throw 24 million people off HC that Obamacare covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing "failed" snowflake. It didn't go far enough in dismantling Obamacare as the American people desired - so Congress went back to do it better (like the American people wanted).
> 
> I know how you fascists abhor the American people getting their way - but it's happening snowflake. Deal with it. The American people were repulsed by Obamacare, they sent everyone involved with it home, and replaced the entire nation with Republican representatives (over 1,000 Dumbocrat seats lost since Obamacare was passed, nationwide).
Click to expand...

So is Obama-Care now gone?


----------



## Reasonable

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have little orange Hitler trying to sublimate the press and he actually tells his cult not to believe anything in the press unless they hear it from him.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Unreasonable is a true fascist - he abhors facts and spreads propaganda. But lets take a look at the *facts* for a moment - shall we?
> 
> In typical left-wing fascist fashion - Barack Obama blocked the Keystone pipeline. He prevented something. *President Trump* stepped in and signed an Executive Order reversing Obama's obstruction. Note that he did *not* force anyone to build the Keystone pipeline - he simply freed people up to build if they want to. They are also free not to build it if they don't want to. Freedom and choice are the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> *President Trump* issued an Executive Order minimizing the economic burden of Obamacare. Relieving people of the financial burdens associated with forced government action? Yeah....once again the polar opposite of fascism.
> 
> *President Trump* issue an Executive Order repealing Obama's highly unconstitutional EO forcing states to allow mentally disturbed, sexually deviant men into women's restrooms. Trump's EO doesn't block those disgusting deviants - it simply restores power back to the states to decide for themselves (as the U.S. Constitution dictates). Yet again, the polar opposite of fascism.
> In each case - *President Trump* has actually rejected power and turned it back over to the states or the people. The complete and total opposite of fascism. Which is why true fascists like Unreasonable are furious with him.
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first step of all dictators to a totalitarian government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *President Trump* has not blocked the press, shut the press down, or taken control over the press. Which is why true fascists such as yourself are furious with him. You cheered like hell when Barack Obama blocked some press he didn't like from the White House and when he hacked into Sharyl Attkisson's computer.
Click to expand...

President Trump advocated for a bill that would dump 24 million off of health care insurance and give billions of tax breaks for the wealthy and hurt the poor.
Yes.
Freedom, republican style.


----------



## Reasonable

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long live Obamacare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical left-wing fascist... "long live the unconstitutional legislation the American people do *not* want and had forced down their throat"!
> 
> If you love Obamacare, you should be in mourning right now - not celebrating. The current repeal of Obamacare was pulled because it didn't completely dismantle all of Obamacare - and _that_ is what the American people are looking for. And for once, the representatives in Washington D.C. are locked in and listening to what their constituents want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumpcare failed because it would throw 24 million people off HC that Obamacare covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing "failed" snowflake. It didn't go far enough in dismantling Obamacare as the American people desired - so Congress went back to do it better (like the American people wanted).
> 
> I know how you fascists abhor the American people getting their way - but it's happening snowflake. Deal with it. The American people were repulsed by Obamacare, they sent everyone involved with it home, and replaced the entire nation with Republican representatives (over 1,000 Dumbocrat seats lost since Obamacare was passed, nationwide).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Obama-Care now gone?
Click to expand...

It's the law of the land. Trumpcare is dead on arrival. Don't get involved in current events I see.


----------



## Reasonable

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long live Obamacare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical left-wing fascist... "long live the unconstitutional legislation the American people do *not* want and had forced down their throat"!
> 
> If you love Obamacare, you should be in mourning right now - not celebrating. The current repeal of Obamacare was pulled because it didn't completely dismantle all of Obamacare - and _that_ is what the American people are looking for. And for once, the representatives in Washington D.C. are locked in and listening to what their constituents want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumpcare failed because it would throw 24 million people off HC that Obamacare covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing "failed" snowflake. It didn't go far enough in dismantling Obamacare as the American people desired - so Congress went back to do it better (like the American people wanted).
> 
> I know how you fascists abhor the American people getting their way - but it's happening snowflake. Deal with it. The American people were repulsed by Obamacare, they sent everyone involved with it home, and replaced the entire nation with Republican representatives (over 1,000 Dumbocrat seats lost since Obamacare was passed, nationwide).
Click to expand...

the last version that was worked out in the 23rd hour by Ryanand Trump was a meaner bill. A wet kiss to the tea baggers. An appeal to them to get it passed. No ER visits covered, no pediatric assistance, no subscriptions for out patients and 15 other horrible provisions for PEOPLE THAT ALREADY  HAD HEALTHCARE INSURANCE.
And still the republicans voted it down.
And if you think the " people" wanted this abortion of a bill you're out of your mind. Only 17% of the " people" supported it. So you have no idea what you're talking about.
As been reported on this forum,  Obamacare is GAINING in popularity so get your lie of " people being repulsed by Obamacare " outta here and stick it up your ass.

Trump's signature issue was an abject failure and he lied to you yet again.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So is Obama-Care now gone?


No. Is the Trump Administration now gone? Or are they a mere three months into a four year term?

The Republicans have *four* *years* to get rid of Obamacare. I'm convinced they are going to get it done.

The funny part is....had they replaced Obamacare in just three months you hatriots would have been screaming about how bad it was because they "rushed".


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Obama-Care now gone?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law of the land. Trumpcare is dead on arrival. Don't get involved in current events I see.
Click to expand...

He's on _your_ side - nitwit.


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> President Trump advocated for a bill that would dump 24 million off of health care insurance and give billions of tax breaks for the wealthy and hurt the poor. Yes. Freedom, republican style.


Aaaaaannnnnddddd...._what_ does that have to do with fascism?!? 

That's not even moving the goalposts. You just jumped to a whole 'nother topic. Can you say "*Epic Fail*"? You should be able to - it's what your best at.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Obama-Care now gone?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Is the Trump Administration now gone? Or are they a mere three months into a four year term?
> 
> The Republicans have *four* *years* to get rid of Obamacare. I'm convinced they are going to get it done.
> 
> The funny part is....had they replaced Obamacare in just three months you hatriots would have been screaming about how bad it was because they "rushed".
Click to expand...

Wonder how long it will take to replace Trump, I'm counting on a year, certainly no more.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump advocated for a bill that would dump 24 million off of health care insurance and give billions of tax breaks for the wealthy and hurt the poor. Yes. Freedom, republican style.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaannnnnddddd...._what_ does that have to do with fascism?!?
> 
> That's not even moving the goalposts. You just jumped to a whole 'nother topic. Can you say "*Epic Fail*"? You should be able to - it's what your best at.
Click to expand...

OK, let's go back to fascism. Can you give a valid definition or not, a definition that is acceptable in colleges and universities? If not, just make a definition up, it seems to work well with many.


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> Obamacare is GAINING in popularity


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> OK, let's go back to fascism. Can you give a valid definition or not, *a definition that is acceptable in colleges and universities*?


I literally burst out laughing when I read that. What a pitiful and bias set of criteria you set up. You'll only accept a definition supported by radically left-wing institutions?

Fascism is an exclusively left-wing system of authoritarian government in which a dictator strictly controls all facets of a nation and demands complete compliance.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's go back to fascism. Can you give a valid definition or not, *a definition that is acceptable in colleges and universities*?
> 
> 
> 
> I literally burst out laughing when I read that. What a pitiful and bias set of criteria you set up. You'll only accept a definition supported by radically left-wing institutions?
> 
> Fascism is an exclusively left-wing system of authoritarian government in which a dictator strictly controls all facets of a nation and demands complete compliance.
Click to expand...

How come every book on ideologies says fascism is right wing? Right wing being conservative, sort of the opposite of liberalism, Can you give us a source for fascism being left wing, hopefully not your uncle or the paper boy?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Can you give us a source for fascism being left wing, hopefully not your uncle or the paper boy?


Can you stop believing what you _want_ to believe and just accept common sense and reality?

*Right-wing:*
Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and less powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.

*Left-wing:*
Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.

Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. Saying "right-wing authoritarianism" is as idiotic and immature as saying "he is a heterosexual homosexual" or "that scolding hot water is freezing". It is that stupid. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all (anarchy).


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> How come every book on ideologies says fascism is right wing?


Because they were written by ignorant left-wingers who used this idiotic "logic":

"Germany turned on the U.S.S.R. in the middle of World War II. Since the U.S.S.R. was a communist nation and communism is left-wing, Germany must have fought them because they are right-wing". 

They are too intellectually lazy and dishonest to study and/or acknowledge that Hitler and Stalin started the war a allies and that Hitler turned on them halfway through not because he hated communism but because he was a maniacal dictator who wanted to control the world (in typical left-wing fashion).

For God sakes - Nazi stood for National *Socialists*. Are socialists right-wing in your mind too, now?


----------



## mamooth

"The Nazis were leftists!" is a last-ditch whine from righty uber-kooks who have had their asses handed to them. Your standard righty isn't desperate enough to take dishonest historical revisionism to that level. Only the most desperate failures, the ones with nothing left to lose, are willing to toss their reputation in the trash by saying something that stupid.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> "The Nazis were leftists!" is a last-ditch whine from righty uber-kooks who have had their asses handed to them. Your standard righty isn't desperate enough to take dishonest historical revisionism to that level. Only the most desperate failures, the ones with nothing left to lose, are willing to toss their reputation in the trash by saying something that stupid.


Here you go snowflake....

*Right-wing:*
Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and less powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.

*Left-wing:*
Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.

Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. Saying "right-wing authoritarianism" is as idiotic and immature as saying "he is a heterosexual homosexual" or "that scolding hot water is freezing". It is that stupid. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all (anarchy).


----------



## regent

When our government began, our background for understanding governments was monarchies. A monarchy did for the nobles and upper classes that which our government now does for many classes. It gave ordinary  Americans that which monarchies had given to the elite class, and we changed from wanting small government to one that was able to take care of its people in need. We are now arguing over health care for Americans and of course the wealthy class of Americas resist.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> ...and we changed from wanting small government to one that was able to take care of its people in need.


We did *no* such thing. That's why the American people elected Republicans coast-to-coast at all levels of government - to repeal Obamacare.

Furthermore, even if your outrageous lie wasn't true, the U.S. Constitution has not been amended to reflect your absurd claim. So it's irrelevant anyway.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we changed from wanting small government to one that was able to take care of its people in need.
> 
> 
> 
> We did *no* such thing. That's why the American people elected Republicans coast-to-coast at all levels of government - to repeal Obamacare.
> 
> Furthermore, even if your outrageous lie wasn't true, the U.S. Constitution has not been amended to reflect your absurd claim. So it's irrelevant anyway.
Click to expand...

So why didn't they repeal Obama-care? They had the votes needed but didn't. Nope instead Republicans brought out a new version of care.
Why do so many conservatives weep about the changes 
that take place in the Constitution with no amendments? Why haven't Republicans dropped Social Security to show America how good America would be with smaller government? 
Think of the changes in America in the last 100 years. Next thing you know women will be allowed to vote.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So why didn't they repeal Obama-care? They had the votes needed but didn't.


You _really_ need to get up to speed with what is going on in the United States... 

Reminder: The House Voted to Repeal Obamacare More Than 50 Times


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Why do so many conservatives weep about the changes that take place in the Constitution with no amendments?


Because it is *illegal* and it grants powers that we're *never* granted with the consent of the governed. That's literally as insanely stupid as asking "why do so many weep about being raped after men rape them".


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Think of the changes in America in the last 100 years.


Yep. And now think of the changes in just the past 8 years. Many of which you are completely oblivious about, so you won't be able to think about them. But I assure you - they are _considerable_.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump advocated for a bill that would dump 24 million off of health care insurance and give billions of tax breaks for the wealthy and hurt the poor. Yes. Freedom, republican style.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaannnnnddddd...._what_ does that have to do with fascism?!?
> 
> That's not even moving the goalposts. You just jumped to a whole 'nother topic. Can you say "*Epic Fail*"? You should be able to - it's what your best at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, let's go back to fascism. Can you give a valid definition or not, a definition that is acceptable in colleges and universities? If not, just make a definition up, it seems to work well with many.
Click to expand...

"Acceptable in colleges and universities?"  You mean acceptable to a gang of communists?

Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's go back to fascism. Can you give a valid definition or not, *a definition that is acceptable in colleges and universities*?
> 
> 
> 
> I literally burst out laughing when I read that. What a pitiful and bias set of criteria you set up. You'll only accept a definition supported by radically left-wing institutions?
> 
> Fascism is an exclusively left-wing system of authoritarian government in which a dictator strictly controls all facets of a nation and demands complete compliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come every book on ideologies says fascism is right wing? Right wing being conservative, sort of the opposite of liberalism, Can you give us a source for fascism being left wing, hopefully not your uncle or the paper boy?
Click to expand...

Every book on ideologies doesn't say that.  Only the ones written by communists do.

Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many conservatives weep about the changes that take place in the Constitution with no amendments?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is *illegal* and it grants powers that we're *never* granted with the consent of the governed. That's literally as insanely stupid as asking "why do so many weep about being raped after men rape them".
Click to expand...

If it is illegal why don't conservatives take it all the way up to the Supreme Court and make it officially illegal? Can't help you with the rape thing.


bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's go back to fascism. Can you give a valid definition or not, *a definition that is acceptable in colleges and universities*?
> 
> 
> 
> I literally burst out laughing when I read that. What a pitiful and bias set of criteria you set up. You'll only accept a definition supported by radically left-wing institutions?
> 
> Fascism is an exclusively left-wing system of authoritarian government in which a dictator strictly controls all facets of a nation and demands complete compliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come every book on ideologies says fascism is right wing? Right wing being conservative, sort of the opposite of liberalism, Can you give us a source for fascism being left wing, hopefully not your uncle or the paper boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every book on ideologies doesn't say that.  Only the ones written by communists do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

So can you give us the name of a book on ideologies not written by a communist?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many conservatives weep about the changes that take place in the Constitution with no amendments?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is *illegal* and it grants powers that we're *never* granted with the consent of the governed. That's literally as insanely stupid as asking "why do so many weep about being raped after men rape them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is illegal why don't conservatives take it all the way up to the Supreme Court and make it officially illegal? Can't help you with the rape thing.
Click to expand...

There are a multitude of reasons (most of which are so obvious that someone shouldn't need to explain it to you). It's pretty sad that you're more concerned with why conservatives don't fight things to the Supreme Court rather than being concerned with the fact that the U.S. Constitution is being violated.


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Here you go snowflake....



I hope you're not under the impression that anyone cares about your "I'll just define everything bad as leftist!" historical revisionism.

We get it. The real world contradicts you, so you're retreating into your little snowflake fantasy world, one where you simply auto-define reality as "right good, left bad". Sadly for you, nobody else wants to live in your delusion bubble.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go snowflake....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not under the impression that anyone cares about your "I'll just define everything bad as leftist!" historical revisionism.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true fragile snowflake who is incapable of disputing the *facts*. It's ok snowflake - we know how the facts cause you to curl up in the fetal position on the floor.

Everything I said was 100% true and you know it. That's why you can't even attempt to dispute it. You're just left with weak insults.


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Spoken like a true fragile snowflake who is incapable of disputing the *facts*.



If you have facts, I'm sure you can back them up with more than your usual "BECAUSE I SAY SO!".

So, do so. Point out some mainstream sources that use the same very bizarre "fascism is liberal!" definition that you use.

Normal people, we can simply point out that every mainstream source says fascism is right-wing. That's one reason why it's so good to be liberal, because we merely have to point to reality to "win".

Fascism - Wikipedia
---
fascism is usually placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum
---

It's okay if you squeal and run now. Given your history here, nobody expects you to back up your crazy claims. If we need to find you, we'll just follow the trail of piddle you left behind.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true fragile snowflake who is incapable of disputing the *facts*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have facts, I'm sure you can back them up with more than your usual "BECAUSE I SAY SO!".
Click to expand...

Let's see if we can break this down to your level. Is libertarianism further right than conservatism?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.




I keep hoping the Pootarians will get to their 6th grade Civics class but it's gonna happen because they believe education is "snobbish and elitist".


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Let's see if we can break this down to your level. Is libertarianism further right than conservatism?



Obviously not. Libertarianism, at least in theory, has more liberty, therefore it's further left, by definition. More liberty is always more liberal, more authoritarianism is always more conservative.

It's fun to play the game with your rules, where you can simply define your own side as perfect, and the other side as demonic.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if we can break this down to your level. Is libertarianism further right than conservatism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not. Libertarianism, at least in theory, has more liberty, therefore it's further left, by definition. More liberty is always more liberal, more authoritarianism is always more conservative.
> 
> It's fun to play the game with your rules, where you can simply define your own side as perfect, and the other side as demonic.
Click to expand...

Bwahahahahahahaha! You're literally the only person in the _world_ who would proclaim that:

A.) Libertarian is to the left of conservative

and

B.) That more liberty is towards the left!

The side that harbors Vladimir Lenin, Joseph Stalin, Chairman Mao, Pol Pot, Adolf Hitler, and more is the side of "more" liberty? The side that wants to grow government and force people into Obamacare is the side of "more" liberty?!?

Snowflake...not even you believe that. You can't troll me into biting. I'm laughing my ass off right now and so is _everyone_ else.


----------



## P@triot

Two obvious and rational questions for mammaries - why didn't he dispute anything that was said here and why didn't he even _attempt_ to do it? Because everything here is 100% factual and indisputable.


P@triot said:


> Here you go snowflake....
> 
> *Right-wing:*
> Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and less powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.
> 
> *Left-wing:*
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. Saying "right-wing authoritarianism" is as idiotic and immature as saying "he is a heterosexual homosexual" or "that scolding hot water is freezing". It is that stupid. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all (anarchy).


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> It's fun to play the game with your rules...


Ah! So you _admit_ you're lying and "playing games". Got it!


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Ah! So you _admit_ you're lying and "playing games". Got it!



Why yes. The point is that I was acting exactly like you. The only difference is that I was honest about it, and you're still lying.

Thanks for playing. Better luck next time. I'm off to seek more challenging prey.


----------



## bripat9643

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go snowflake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not under the impression that anyone cares about your "I'll just define everything bad as leftist!" historical revisionism.
Click to expand...


The reality is that government is the cause of most of the atrocities and injustices in the world, and leftists are the main advocates of more government.



mamooth said:


> We get it. The real world contradicts you, so you're retreating into your little snowflake fantasy world, one where you simply auto-define reality as "right good, left bad". Sadly for you, nobody else wants to live in your delusion bubble.



The real world doesn't contradict the fact that leftist bootlickers are the cause of most of the world's problems.


----------



## bripat9643

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if we can break this down to your level. Is libertarianism further right than conservatism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not. Libertarianism, at least in theory, has more liberty, therefore it's further left, by definition. More liberty is always more liberal, more authoritarianism is always more conservative.
> 
> It's fun to play the game with your rules, where you can simply define your own side as perfect, and the other side as demonic.
Click to expand...


You have it precisely backwards.  Where do you find all the authoritarian bootlickers in the world?  In government, of course.  And what is their political persuasion?  Liberal, of course.   You and your ilk despise libertarians and call them the "Alt-Right."  You also call them fascist and a 100 other things.  

The fact that leftists/liberals want to impose their schemes on everyone else simply can't be denied.   you have to be a major dingaling to utter such a proposition.


----------



## bripat9643

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true fragile snowflake who is incapable of disputing the *facts*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have facts, I'm sure you can back them up with more than your usual "BECAUSE I SAY SO!".
> 
> So, do so. Point out some mainstream sources that use the same very bizarre "fascism is liberal!" definition that you use.
> 
> Normal people, we can simply point out that every mainstream source says fascism is right-wing. That's one reason why it's so good to be liberal, because we merely have to point to reality to "win".
> 
> Fascism - Wikipedia
> ---
> fascism is usually placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum
> ---
> 
> It's okay if you squeal and run now. Given your history here, nobody expects you to back up your crazy claims. If we need to find you, we'll just follow the trail of piddle you left behind.
Click to expand...


By "mainstream" you mean liberal sources.  Of course they are not going to agree that fascism is leftwing.


----------



## mamooth

bripat9643 said:


> By "mainstream" you mean liberal sources.  Of course they are not going to agree that fascism is leftwing.



By mainstream, I mean "everyone except the most delusional right-wing-crank cultists". Obviously, you, P@triot, and your various kook cult buddies are not mainstream, normal, or anywhere close to it. 

And yes, nobody can stop you from trying to define white as black and black as white. But everyone can laugh at you, and they will. The rest of the world is going to keep pointing out that fascism and Nazis are hard right ideologies, regardless of how much you cry about it.


----------



## bripat9643

mamooth said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By "mainstream" you mean liberal sources.  Of course they are not going to agree that fascism is leftwing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By mainstream, I mean "everyone except the most delusional right-wing-crank cultists". Obviously, you, P@triot, and your various kook cult buddies are not mainstream, normal, or anywhere close to it.
> 
> And yes, nobody can stop you from trying to define white as black and black as white. But everyone can laugh at you, and they will. The rest of the world is going to keep pointing out that fascism and Nazis are hard right ideologies, regardless of how much you cry about it.
Click to expand...


Libs have called people who endorse simple things like balancing the budget, cutting spending, and following the Constitution as "EXTREME," so we know  your definition of "mainstream" is complete bullshit.


----------



## regent

I wonder if there are any experts, with professional knowledge of the definition of fascism?
It seems all the books, textbooks and otherwise are incorrect. Imagine all the political scientists going to work this morning and have no inkling of the true definition, and here it is, the real definition on these boards and written by posters in simple English. Who needs colleges and universities to get an education?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> It seems all the books, textbooks and otherwise are incorrect. Imagine all the political scientists going to work this morning and have no inkling of the true definition, and here it is, the real definition on these boards and written by posters in simple English. Who needs colleges and universities to get an education?


Well regent - you fancy yourself the ultimate voice of reason on this forum and the enlightened one. I welcome you to articulate for us what is inaccurate about my statement here:

*Right-wing:*
Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and _less_ powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government or even the U.S. Constitution. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.

*Left-wing:*
Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.

Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all - anarchist.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> I wonder if there are any experts, with professional knowledge of the definition of fascism?
> It seems all the books, textbooks and otherwise are incorrect. Imagine all the political scientists going to work this morning and have no inkling of the true definition, and here it is, the real definition on these boards and written by posters in simple English. Who needs colleges and universities to get an education?



So-called "political scientists" are paid propagandists for the government.  What they do isn't science.  It's pure indoctrination.  Virtually nothing they say can be believed.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all the books, textbooks and otherwise are incorrect. Imagine all the political scientists going to work this morning and have no inkling of the true definition, and here it is, the real definition on these boards and written by posters in simple English. Who needs colleges and universities to get an education?
> 
> 
> 
> Well regent - you fancy yourself the ultimate voice of reason on this forum and the enlightened one. I welcome you to articulate for us what is inaccurate about my statement here:
> 
> *Right-wing:*
> Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and _less_ powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government or even the U.S. Constitution. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.
> 
> *Left-wing:*
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all - anarchist.
Click to expand...


The size of government depends on the government's goal. Marx saw the time under communism that there would be almost no government. Seems our government grows larger with danger, say a war, flood or when the American people need help such as during the  Great Depression.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all the books, textbooks and otherwise are incorrect. Imagine all the political scientists going to work this morning and have no inkling of the true definition, and here it is, the real definition on these boards and written by posters in simple English. Who needs colleges and universities to get an education?
> 
> 
> 
> Well regent - you fancy yourself the ultimate voice of reason on this forum and the enlightened one. I welcome you to articulate for us what is inaccurate about my statement here:
> 
> *Right-wing:*
> Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and _less_ powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government or even the U.S. Constitution. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.
> 
> *Left-wing:*
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all - anarchist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The size of government depends on the government's goal. Marx saw the time under communism that there would be almost no government. Seems our government grows larger with danger, say a war, flood or when the American people need help such as during the  Great Depression.
Click to expand...

I didn't ask about the size of government. Try again. I'm giving you a genuine (no sarcasm) invitation to articulate what I have wrong here. Everybody is listening. You have the floor...


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all the books, textbooks and otherwise are incorrect. Imagine all the political scientists going to work this morning and have no inkling of the true definition, and here it is, the real definition on these boards and written by posters in simple English. Who needs colleges and universities to get an education?
> 
> 
> 
> Well regent - you fancy yourself the ultimate voice of reason on this forum and the enlightened one. I welcome you to articulate for us what is inaccurate about my statement here:
> 
> *Right-wing:*
> Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and _less_ powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government or even the U.S. Constitution. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.
> 
> *Left-wing:*
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all - anarchist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The size of government depends on the government's goal. Marx saw the time under communism that there would be almost no government. Seems our government grows larger with danger, say a war, flood or when the American people need help such as during the  Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask about the size of government. Try again. I'm giving you a genuine (no sarcasm) invitation to articulate what I have wrong here. Everybody is listening. You have the floor...
Click to expand...

I would strongly suggest that you take a course or two on political ideologies, or at least read some books on the subject.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all the books, textbooks and otherwise are incorrect. Imagine all the political scientists going to work this morning and have no inkling of the true definition, and here it is, the real definition on these boards and written by posters in simple English. Who needs colleges and universities to get an education?
> 
> 
> 
> Well regent - you fancy yourself the ultimate voice of reason on this forum and the enlightened one. I welcome you to articulate for us what is inaccurate about my statement here:
> 
> *Right-wing:*
> Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and _less_ powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government or even the U.S. Constitution. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.
> 
> *Left-wing:*
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all - anarchist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The size of government depends on the government's goal. Marx saw the time under communism that there would be almost no government. Seems our government grows larger with danger, say a war, flood or when the American people need help such as during the  Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask about the size of government. Try again. I'm giving you a genuine (no sarcasm) invitation to articulate what I have wrong here. Everybody is listening. You have the floor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would strongly suggest that you take a course or two on political ideologies, or at least read some books on the subject.
Click to expand...

So you are acknowledging that you cannot dispute a _single_ thing I said. Thank you.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems all the books, textbooks and otherwise are incorrect. Imagine all the political scientists going to work this morning and have no inkling of the true definition, and here it is, the real definition on these boards and written by posters in simple English. Who needs colleges and universities to get an education?
> 
> 
> 
> Well regent - you fancy yourself the ultimate voice of reason on this forum and the enlightened one. I welcome you to articulate for us what is inaccurate about my statement here:
> 
> *Right-wing:*
> Since we know that the right believes in limited government and maximum freedom for the individual, it's very easy to understand that the further right you go, government continues to get smaller and _less_ powerful. As you start to go further right, you reach the libertarian. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Sovereign Citizen. This is a person who believes they are "sovereign" unto themselves. They answer to nobody, under any circumstances. They do not recognize the U.S. government or even the U.S. Constitution. They believe they do not have to pay taxes, they do not have to obey traffic laws, etc. The farthest fringe and the very end is the Anarchist. The anarchist believes in no government and no laws at all.
> 
> *Left-wing:*
> Since we know that the left believes in unlimited government with maximum power, it's very easy to understand that the further left you go, government continues to get larger and more powerful. As you start to go further left, you reach the socialist. As you continue, you start to hit the radical fringe - the Marxists. Finally, the farthest fringe and the very end is the Communist, Fascist, or Totalitarianism . These groups believes in in total government control. A person has no freedoms or rights - they do as instructed by the government for the "good" of the entire nation.
> 
> Fascism is authoritarian. Authoritarianism is the polar opposite in _every_ way from the right-wing ideology. The further right you go - the smaller government gets until it ceases to exist at all - anarchist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The size of government depends on the government's goal. Marx saw the time under communism that there would be almost no government. Seems our government grows larger with danger, say a war, flood or when the American people need help such as during the  Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask about the size of government. Try again. I'm giving you a genuine (no sarcasm) invitation to articulate what I have wrong here. Everybody is listening. You have the floor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would strongly suggest that you take a course or two on political ideologies, or at least read some books on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are acknowledging that you cannot dispute a _single_ thing I said. Thank you.
Click to expand...

Of course not, you're too smart and too well learned, must have read a lot since this morning. Keep up the good work.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Of course not, you're too smart and too well learned, must have read a lot since this morning. Keep up the good work.


Sarcasm! Another sure sign of thorough defeat.


----------



## P@triot

A devout left-wing ideologue confirms EVERYTHING I've stated here over the past couple of years. The "progressives" are literally regressive and _everything_ the left engages in is true *fascism*...


----------



## P@triot

If you don't agree with them....they _will_ do everything they can to destroy your life.

Leftist professor attempts to get two conservatives fired over a disagreement on Facebook


----------



## P@triot

Your children do not belong to you as far as the fascists are concerned. They belong to the state. Everything exists to advance the interests of the state...

CPS Seizes 7-Year-Old After Parents Dispute ADHD Diagnosis


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> Your children do not belong to you as far as the fascists are concerned. They belong to the state. Everything exists to advance the interests of the state...
> 
> CPS Seizes 7-Year-Old After Parents Dispute ADHD Diagnosis


So is that your best evidence that the Trump administration is fascist?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So is that your best evidence that the Trump administration is fascist?


President Trump doesn't run the Ohio CPS, snowflake. Desperate _much_?


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is that your best evidence that the Trump administration is fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump doesn't run the Ohio CPS, snowflake. Desperate _much_?
Click to expand...

So then it is the Ohio CPS that is fascist. Have you any idea how long it has been fascist? Does Trump approve?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So then it is the Ohio CPS that is fascist.


All forms of left-wing government are fascist. That's the very nature of the left-wing ideology.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is the Ohio CPS that is fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> All forms of left-wing government are fascist. That's the very nature of the left-wing ideology.
Click to expand...

Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?


Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.


----------



## P@triot

Cal is the ultra-fascist center of the left. They can't even handle a single idea or view if it doesn't match their's without turning to violence.


> In 2017 alone the university has already had three riots – and it’s just April.
> 
> One, which began on February 1 and lasted for some time, was in response to a planned but subsequently cancelled speech by Breitbart.com editor Milos Yiannopoulos.
> 
> The second riot was on March 4 and was in response to a national “March 4 Trump” day.
> 
> The third riot was when Berkeley students – led by the “antifascist and anticapitalist” group Antifa – attacked pro-Trump demonstrators.


Berkeley Cancels Ann Coulter Speech, What Happens Next Is PRICELESS...


----------



## Dragonlady

Facism is nationalism, racism, and is extremely right-wing.  It is NOT the antithesis of conservatism, is it is EPITOMY of conservatism.

Conservatism has NOTHING to do with freedom.  In fact, conservatives oppose personal freedoms because they interfere with the status quo.  I know American conservatives keep claiming the are the champions of freedom but they could not be more wrong.

Conservatives oppose gay marriage, women's rights, workers' rights, and other personal freedoms.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Facism is nationalism, racism, and is...


...the very definition of left-wing.


----------



## EverCurious

Related - to my "classical" or "sane" liberal and democrat countrymen, whatever you wish to call yourselves now, who are fleeing the DNC's radicalization I would like to encourage you not to join the Republicans, but rather have a look at the "third" parties, the green, the veterans, and the many others that have long been oppressed by the R's and D's.  These parties need like 250,000 signatures to get on a ballot, they could use your support and there may be something that appeals to your political goals.

I've been an independent for 25 years now and I gotta tell you its frustrating.  IF we can gain support for these third parties, I think we have a real opportunity to bring the, IMHO, unfair restrictions placed on third parties to President Trump's attention.  I think he might be one of the first presidents in ages that would seriously consider what is best for the nations people, rather than party loyalties.  Keep in mind that President Trump was a democrat, he was in the reform party (until they went shit,) and ended up Republican (long after he became wealthy.)  The reality is that there is no party for folks like Mr. Trump and myself, and millions of others in similar situations (For example, Trump and I are both pro LGBT Capitalists - try to find a party for that shit the past 20 years heh)  We should not be limited to two parties, and I think this radicalization of the Dem's is a massive indicator of /why/. 

So please, have a look at the third parties if you are unhappy with where you are at.  Lets at least try to bring 'true' political choice back to our voters.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.
Click to expand...

Is your reality that the world is flat, that was peoples reality for a longer period than the earth is round?  What changed people's beliefs, if they have changed? How about you? How does your reality see the world?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your reality that the world is flat, that was peoples reality for a longer period than the earth is round?  What changed people's beliefs, if they have changed? How about you? How does your reality see the world?
Click to expand...

Vintage left-wing absurdity. Question even reality in the quest to push propaganda.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your reality that the world is flat, that was peoples reality for a longer period than the earth is round?  What changed people's beliefs, if they have changed? How about you? How does your reality see the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vintage left-wing absurdity. Question even reality in the quest to push propaganda.
> View attachment 122614
Click to expand...

Is it reality that the ideologists label fascism as right wing? Are there any studies made of fascism  that label it left- wing besides your reality-study?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your reality that the world is flat, that was peoples reality for a longer period than the earth is round?  What changed people's beliefs, if they have changed? How about you? How does your reality see the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vintage left-wing absurdity. Question even reality in the quest to push propaganda.
> View attachment 122614
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it reality that the ideologists label fascism as right wing? Are there any studies made of fascism  that label it left- wing besides your reality-study?
Click to expand...

What difference do "studies" make? According to _you_ their "study" is skewed by their misinterpretation of reality. Oops..


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your reality that the world is flat, that was peoples reality for a longer period than the earth is round?  What changed people's beliefs, if they have changed? How about you? How does your reality see the world?
Click to expand...


Are you actually arguing that reality is a matter of opinion?


----------



## ScienceRocks

This is a funny thread....

And the republicans march towards full blown anarchism and hatred of civilization.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your reality that the world is flat, that was peoples reality for a longer period than the earth is round?  What changed people's beliefs, if they have changed? How about you? How does your reality see the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vintage left-wing absurdity. Question even reality in the quest to push propaganda.
> View attachment 122614
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it reality that the ideologists label fascism as right wing? Are there any studies made of fascism  that label it left- wing besides your reality-study?
Click to expand...


What's an "ideologist?"  I've never heard of such a creature.  It's not accident that commie professors try to label Nazis as "right wing."  Did you actually expect them to take ownership of their ideological cousins?


----------



## regent

America and the western world went through this stuff a long time ago, the period was called the Age of Reason or Age of Enlightenment, and it changed much of mankind's view of the world. Much of the realism man believed to be, were discovered to be false. The flat earth became round, and science came into focus. Many primitive and our own uneducated still believe in their false realities. 
Check your dictionary for "ideologist."


----------



## SYTFE

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.
Click to expand...


Your "source" is whatever Rush Limbaugh and other assorted right wing blowhards *tell you*, you fucking muppet.


----------



## bripat9643

SYTFE said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any sources for the statement: All forms of left-wing government are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my source is *reality*. You should try embracing it some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "source" is whatever Rush Limbaugh and other assorted right wing blowhards *tell you*, you fucking muppet.
Click to expand...


Only a moron like you gets his information strictly from propaganda organs.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> America and the western world went through this stuff a long time ago, the period was called the Age of Reason or Age of Enlightenment, and it changed much of mankind's view of the world. Much of the realism man believed to be, were discovered to be false. The flat earth became round, and science came into focus. Many primitive and our own uneducated still believe in their false realities.
> Check your dictionary for "ideologist."



It appears the snowflakes and their professors are taking us back to the pre-enlightenment era.


----------



## regent

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America and the western world went through this stuff a long time ago, the period was called the Age of Reason or Age of Enlightenment, and it changed much of mankind's view of the world. Much of the realism man believed to be, were discovered to be false. The flat earth became round, and science came into focus. Many primitive and our own uneducated still believe in their false realities.
> Check your dictionary for "ideologist."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears the snowflakes and their professors are taking us back to the pre-enlightenment era.
Click to expand...

So how do you feel about education?


----------



## P@triot

These fascist animals won't even allow people to speak without resorting to violence. It's pretty extreme when even hard-core socialist Bernie Sanders says the left is too radical.

Ann Coulter finds unlikely ally in powerful liberal politician after Berkeley cancels speech


----------



## P@triot

Frankly, I think this joke was hilarious (as it wasn't even remotely directed at the girls but instead at President Trump and Paul Ryan). However, that being said, I'm so glad this back-fired like it did. The left has made a living silencing through leveraging "political correctness" as a way to achieve their fascism. I love when it comes back and bites them in their own stupid ass.

Liberal filmmaker tweets offensive joke about Trump, and gets immediately burned for it


----------



## P@triot

This despicable fascists continue to threaten, bully, and intimidate society - to the point where they are even causing public events to shut down. Shame on the city for caving to these left-wing _cowards_...

Leftist threat to 'drag' Republicans from parade has sad end


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

With the exception of watching them get run over, there is nothing better than watching the Anti-Free America fascists get knocked out by true patriots...


On a side note - thank God for technology. Cell phone video captures these fascists carrying their bats and knives as they lie and deny everything. Very helpful to law enforcement.

Antifa punk blocks rather large man at protest. Oops.


----------



## P@triot

The violent fascists continue...

Violence And Intimidation Against Republicans Are Becoming The New Normal


----------



## P@triot

Hahaha! Enjoy prison you fascist dirt-bag. *President Trump* is having such a positive effect on the U.S. in just a few short months. This fascist PoS will no longer be trying to indoctrinate young people (at least while he is in prison) and he won't be voting for fellow fascists and their left-wing agenda (at least while he's in prison).

On a side note - conservatives must start exercising their 2nd Amendment rights to defend themselves. This fascist should have received a double-tap center mass after his first assault with a deadly weapon. It would have saved two other people from enduring the same assault.

Prof arrested on suspicion of assaulting Trump supporters


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

Ronald Reagan could identify the obvious back in the day - fascism is a totalitarianism form of government (which makes it _exclusively_ *left-wing*).


----------



## P@triot

The left is flat-out fuck'n crazy and hell-bent on the purest form of fascism...

Ontario passes ‘totalitarian’ bill allowing gov’t to take kids from Christian homes


----------



## P@triot

This piece of shit should be brought up on charges if _anyone_ actually attacks ICE agents or riots. Brought up on charges for inciting violence/riots and permanently removed from office.


> Los Angeles mayor Eric Garcetti...said that ignoring criminal behavior will somehow make the city safer and encouraged illegal aliens to both riot and attack ICE agents in opposition to normal immigration enforcement.


This is how disgusting and disturbed the left has become. Their "leaders" have *no* civility, no decency, and no ideas. All they have is violence.

LA Mayor Encourages Illegal Aliens To Riot And Attack ICE Agents


----------



## P@triot

The fascists continue their violence and intimidation (not to mention their racism - punching a black man in the face for being black). Kudos to this conservative for sending this fascist to the ground.


WATCH: Antifa Tranny Throws Punch At Patriot - What Happens Next Is EPIC!


----------



## P@triot

The left doing what they do best...

Liberal protester arrested for what he said to a GOP staffer about the Virginia shooting


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Ronald Reagan could identify the obvious back in the day - fascism is a totalitarianism form of government (which makes it _exclusively_ *left-wing*).



Uhmmm..... no Sparkles --- it doesn't.  It makes it *Authoritarian*.  Which is by itself neither "left" nor "right".

You seem to be as clueless as Reagan's abject ignorance of his own history -- here's the quote by the way:

​Reagan here is completely clueless that the Founding Fathers who created this country were conducting a grand experiment in --- Liberalism.  Which has nothing to do with "controlling private enterprise" at all -- quite the contrary it stands out of the way and makes that private enterprise _possible_.  So he's either abjectly ignorant of basic civics or lying through his teeth.

He's also misquoting an old quote attributed (erroneously) to Sinclair Lewis, which actually says:

"When Fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross"​
--- which alludes to fascism's appeals to hyperpatriotism and religion, as it did in Nazi Germany (Kinder, Kirche, Kuche -- children, church, cooking) as the ideals for the German hausfrau.

--- which make them right-wing by the way.  Funny how that works.

So what Reagan is doing here is an exercise in Doublethink.  Yesterday Liberals were the Founders, today they're the enemy, and we have always been at war with Eastasia.  Very easy to float a turd like that when you preface it with "yanno someone once said" --- whelp, no "someone" didn't.  That was you, just now, making shit up.

Perhaps Presidential candidates should have to pass a basic history test.


----------



## P@triot

Fascists don't like free speech or ideas/communication from their opposition. They've done everything they can to stop *President Trump* (including resorting to violence on such a massive scale, that his rally in Chicago was cancelled while he was running for president). But people see fascism for what it is - and the more the left engages in it - the more popular *President Trump* becomes.

Protesters try to interrupt Trump during Iowa rally. Then something amazing happens.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Reagan could identify the obvious back in the day - fascism is a totalitarianism form of government (which makes it _exclusively_ *left-wing*).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm..... no Sparkles --- it doesn't.  It makes it *Authoritarian*.  Which is by itself neither "left" nor "right". You seem to be as clueless as Reagan's abject ignorance of his own history
Click to expand...

Yawn..... 

Fascism is *totalitarianism* and totalitarianism is _exclusively_ left-wing. Not that it matters, but authoritarianism also cannot be right-wing by it's very nature. The further right you go (libertarianism to Sovereign Citizen to Anarchist), government continues to become smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all. That is the polar opposite of authoritarianism.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Reagan could identify the obvious back in the day - fascism is a totalitarianism form of government (which makes it _exclusively_ *left-wing*).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm..... no Sparkles --- it doesn't.  It makes it *Authoritarian*.  Which is by itself neither "left" nor "right". You seem to be as clueless as Reagan's abject ignorance of his own history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn.....
> 
> Fascism is *totalitarianism* and totalitarianism is _exclusively_ left-wing. Not that it matters, but authoritarianism also cannot be right-wing by it's very nature. The further right you go (libertarianism to Sovereign Citizen to Anarchist), government continues to become smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all. That is the polar opposite of authoritarianism.
Click to expand...


Uh nnnno Doodles.  It isn't.  I just gave you an obvious example.  Sorry, your Doublethink isn't going to fit Naziism into a "left wing" hole no matter how many times you try to hammer it.

You've reverted right back to the pathetic "right versus left depends on the size of government" idiocy that I called you out for years ago.  Right back into the same hole. 








"Left" and "Right" have nothing to do with "how big".  They are _independent of_ each other.  Break down and buy a PoliSci book one of these years.

I realize even that simplified illustration is going to sail over your head since it has more than the one dimension you can handle. There's nothing I can do about that as long as you insist on living in Lineland.


----------



## Pogo

Good news Buttsoiler.  I found one that reduces to ONE dimension.  So simple even_ you_ can get it.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> Good news Buttsoiler.  I found one that reduces to ONE dimension.  So simple even_ you_ can get it.


So anarchy is to the left of communism in your idiotic mind? And fascism is to the right of Sovereign Citizens in your idiotic mind?

Holy shit... 

I would say I'm surprised but you're the same dumb asshole who claimed that progressivism didn't exist anymore. And when thanatos144 humiliated you in post #238 with video of Hitlery Clinton calling herself a "progressive", you claimed that Hitlery didn't know what she was talking about either.

Here stupid - let me help you:


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Buttsoiler.  I found one that reduces to ONE dimension.  So simple even_ you_ can get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anarchy is to the left of communism in your idiotic mind? And fascism is to the right of Sovereign Citizens in your idiotic mind?
> 
> Holy shit...
> 
> I would say I'm surprised but you're the same dumb asshole who claimed that progressivism didn't exist anymore. And when thanatos144 humiliated you in post #238 with video of Hitlery Clinton calling herself a "progressive", you claimed that Hitlery didn't know what she was talking about either.
Click to expand...


If she's calling herself a "Progressive" --- she doesn't.  Again: The Progressive Era (1890-1920)
Amazingly, the established history of a century ago still hasn't changed, even a week later.  Who knew.

Poor Buttsoiler --- reduced to claiming "It's just a fact that Hitler was left wing isn't it?  Please??"  on the basis that Hitler's party had the word "socialist" in it and Hitler (the guy who referred to his SA Brownshirt thugs whose job it was to intimidate the actual Socialists, the "Gymnastic and Sportd Division") would *never *engage in propaganda  ---- and now reduced to citing Hilllary Clinton as a historical source because a politician would *never *engage in pandering  


---- and *then*, not to be outdone by his own idiocy, builds his source's credibility by calling her "Hitlery".  

Desperation strikes deep.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> If she's calling herself a "Progressive" --- she doesn't.


  


Pogo said:


> --- reduced to claiming "It's just a fact that Hitler was left wing isn't it?  Please??"  on the basis that Hitler's party had the word "socialist" in it.


Actually...that isn't my "basis" at all. That's merely an additional piece of evidence that you ignore. My basis is that fascism is indisputably a totalitarian form of government and that is the polar opposite of the right-wing ideology.

I would tell you to read Friedrich Hayek (The Road to Serfdom) but that is far beyond your reading level and comprehension. I'll see if I can locate an elementary level book for you which covers this material. In the meantime, we will just stick to pictures:


----------



## P@triot

That's right - LWNJ's marching against gun rights with *armed* security. 

Liberal feminist women spent day protesting NRA — but their leaders walked around with armed guards


----------



## P@triot

The worst state in the U.S. continues to produce and/or harbor the worst people in the U.S.

California Imam Prays: 'Annihilate' Every Jew 'Down To The Very Last One'


----------



## Billo_Really

jwoodie said:


> I prefer the term "totalitarian" when describing the aims and means of the Radical Left in this country.  Their objective is uniformity of thoughts, speech and actions though active suppression of any dissent.  This inevitably leads to dictatorship, with or without the intermediary of private ownership.


Then why is it all the right-wing run states enacting laws that are outlawing dissent?  Why is it the right is trying to pass a law that makes it illegal to boycott Israel?  Why didn't republicans release their healthcare bill so people could see what was in it?  Why is it the republican right is screwing millions of Americans out of healthcare, just to give the rich tax breaks?

I notice all your right wing bullshit is missing specific examples to prove your point.  You're full of shit, dude.


----------



## Chuz Life

P@triot said:


> The fascists continue their violence and intimidation (not to mention their racism - punching a black man in the face for being black). Kudos to this conservative for sending this fascist to the ground.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Antifa Tranny Throws Punch At Patriot - What Happens Next Is EPIC!



My name is

My name is

My name is

eeeee er eeee errrr,,,

Karma!


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> Good news Buttsoiler.  I found one that reduces to ONE dimension.  So simple even_ you_ can get it.


Your chart is totally wrong, of course.


----------



## P@triot

And to think....daddy was almost Vice President of the United States of America. Look at the difference - Republicans (like Donald Trump) raise bright, articulate, successful, law abiding citizens. Dumbocrats (like Tim Kaine) raise filthy, anti-social, anti-American, criminals who refuse to hold jobs or otherwise be productive members of society.


> The chaos that some counter-protesters brought into the Minnesota Capitol in March during a rally in support of President Donald Trump included smoke bombs, Mace in people's faces and fireworks, prosecutors said Friday as they announced charges against eight people.
> 
> Among those charged was Linwood "Woody" Kaine, a son of U.S. Sen. Tim Kaine, who was Hillary Clinton's running mate in 2016. The 24-year-old Minneapolis man is accused of fleeing police on foot and concealing his identity in a public place, both misdemeanors, and obstructing legal process, a gross misdemeanor.


Tim Kaine's son Woody Kaine charged in Trump rally protest


----------



## P@triot

Well....at least the left is now embracing their fascism and actually dressing like the Nazi's that they are! Admitting you have a problem is the first step.

Nazi-clad protesters try shouting down Ann Coulter at free-speech panel — and are badly outnumbered


----------



## P@triot

Left-wing insanity always ends the same... more poverty, more misery, more death.

Death of Democracy?  Why the Chaos in Venezuela Is Not Surprising


----------



## P@triot

What does it say about progressives that North Carolina had to pass a law protecting free speech when the U.S. Constitution already does that? It speaks volumes about how radicalized and fascist the left has become over the years.


> North Carolina passed a campus free-speech bill last week that will allow sanctions for students who disrupt the free speech of others. The move made the Tarheel State the fifth state to add such a law to the books.


The fact is: the left *hates* free speech. They hate the dissemination of information. It's why they wanted a "kill switch" for the internet and why they continue to resort to violence around the nation (especially on college campuses).

North Carolina passes campus free-speech law


----------



## regent

If people believe that fascism is left wing, that means they learned it on the boards and will just as quickly learn fascism is anything others say it is.  In "Today's Isms" a college booklet on political ideologies, the first sentence on fascism says that fascism was the second revolt against the liberal way of life. the first was communism. No book that I have on ideologies says that fascism is anything but right wing.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> If people believe that fascism is left wing, that means they learned it on the boards and will just as quickly learn fascism is anything others say it is.  In "Today's Isms" a college booklet on political ideologies, the first sentence on fascism says that fascism was the second revolt against the liberal way of life. the first was communism. *No book that I have on ideologies says that fascism is anything but right wing*.


Well clearly you don't own the definitive book on the subject...


> “Not that communism and fascism are essentially the same. Fascism is the stage reached after communism has proved an illusion, and it has proved as much an illusion in Stalinist Russia as in pre-Hitler Germany.”


This isn't rocket science chief. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (libertarianism to Sovereign Citizen to Anarchist). The further left you go, government gets larger and more powerful until it reaches totalitarianism (fascism, communism, etc.).

Excerpt From: F. A. Hayek. “The Road to Serfdom.” University of Chicago Press, 2010-04-06. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## P@triot

The left has _fully_ embraced fascism. Anything that leaves people with liberty and isn't controlled by the state is seen as a "threat" by them...


----------



## deanrd

You can't be:

Communist

Socialist

AND ;

Fascists.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> If people believe that fascism is left wing, that means they learned it on the boards and will just as quickly learn fascism is anything others say it is.  In "Today's Isms" a college booklet on political ideologies, the first sentence on fascism says that fascism was the second revolt against the liberal way of life. the first was communism. No book that I have on ideologies says that fascism is anything but right wing.


That's because all you ever read is leftwing propaganda.  Of a bunch of pinko professors are going to claim fascism is right wing.  They are going to do everything possible to disassociate their ideology from fascism.  However, if you look at what the terms "right-wing" and "left-wing" mean, then fascism is clearly on the left.  "Right" and "left" refer to the amount of government control of the economy, and fascists favor almost the same degree of economic control as communists.  Right wingers believe in the free market.  That means they believe in as little control of the economy as possible.  That clearly doesn't describe a fascist.

No matter how many times these facts are pointed out to morons like you, the fail to penetrate your thick skulls.  You will continue to insist fascism is leftwing until doomsday.


----------



## bripat9643

deanrd said:


> You can't be:
> 
> Communist
> 
> Socialist
> 
> AND ;
> 
> Fascists.



There's almost no distinction between the three.  They all favor government control of the economy and massive regulation of every facet of society


----------



## regent

So you don't believe in any of the scholarly evidence that indicates fascism is right wing and create your own evidence. The "flat Earthers" and many primitive people do pretty much the same with the shape of the earth, but the professors and other are convinced by that left wing propaganda that it's more roundish.


----------



## Clementine

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.




Yes, the left has managed to change the definition in order to teach that to the younger generations.    Shameful.

Liberals have proven themselves to be quite authoritarian.


----------



## TheDude

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



This is SO stupid.  Liberals CONSTANTLY look at the past and definitions when they have no place.  Just because the "left" are the "left" DOES NOT MEAN they're innocent of fascism. Look no further than our liberal college systems to find evidence of active fascism, which is exactly what progressives do.  

You can stuff a label on anything and declare it genuine.  Progressives do this 24/7.   Perfect example is "liberal" "innocent until proved guilty".  Meanwhile, Trump is guilty of nothing, but they hope to find something.  They also support abortion. 

You picking up what I'm putting down?  Talk has no fucking meaning, and neither to declared labels.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> So you don't believe in any of the scholarly evidence that indicates fascism is right wing and create your own evidence. The "flat Earthers" and many primitive people do pretty much the same with the shape of the earth, but the professors and other are convinced by that left wing propaganda that it's more roundish.


There is no "scholarly evidence."  There is only pinko propaganda.  Professors in the social studies who are on the government payroll are indistinguishable from paid propagandists.


----------



## bripat9643

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


All that shows is that English majors have been thoroughly indoctrinated and brainwashed.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she's calling herself a "Progressive" --- she doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> --- reduced to claiming "It's just a fact that Hitler was left wing isn't it?  Please??"  on the basis that Hitler's party had the word "socialist" in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...that isn't my "basis" at all. That's merely an additional piece of evidence that you ignore. My basis is that fascism is indisputably a totalitarian form of government and that is the polar opposite of the right-wing ideology.
> 
> I would tell you to read Friedrich Hayek (The Road to Serfdom) but that is far beyond your reading level and comprehension. I'll see if I can locate an elementary level book for you which covers this material. In the meantime, we will just stick to pictures:
> 
> View attachment 138643
Click to expand...

"The Road to Serfdom"  was published in 1944. In 1960 Hayek published an essay on why he was not a conservative. Hayek made a number of points in the essay on why he didn't trust conservatism, the main one may be that conservatism has an antidemocratic strain. 
I would strongly suggest you read it.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she's calling herself a "Progressive" --- she doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> --- reduced to claiming "It's just a fact that Hitler was left wing isn't it?  Please??"  on the basis that Hitler's party had the word "socialist" in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...that isn't my "basis" at all. That's merely an additional piece of evidence that you ignore. My basis is that fascism is indisputably a totalitarian form of government and that is the polar opposite of the right-wing ideology.
> 
> I would tell you to read Friedrich Hayek (The Road to Serfdom) but that is far beyond your reading level and comprehension. I'll see if I can locate an elementary level book for you which covers this material. In the meantime, we will just stick to pictures:
> 
> View attachment 138643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Road to Serfdom"  was published in 1944. In 1960 Hayek published an essay on why he was not a conservative. Hayek made a number of points in the essay on why he didn't trust conservatism, the main one may be that conservatism has an antidemocratic strain.
> I would strongly suggest you read it.
Click to expand...

I've read the road to serfdom.  Hayek was a libertarian.  The are even more opposed to the leftwing bullshit than conservatives.  The problem with conservatives is that they are only interested in maintaining the welfare state, not eliminating it.


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> The problem with conservatives is that they are only interested in maintaining the welfare state, not eliminating it.


Where in the hell do you get _that_? I've *never* met a true conservative who is even remotely interested in maintaining the welfare state. All of them want to abolish it.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> You can't be:
> 
> Communist
> 
> Socialist
> 
> AND ;
> 
> Fascists.


Uh...yes you can. Nazi stood for *National Socialists*, genius. Are you going to deny that the Nazis were fascists? They are all sides of the exact same coin. Communism, socialism, fascism are all forms of totalitarianism (which is exclusively left-wing).


----------



## P@triot

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Interesting how this idiotic post has no link with it. Here is a screen shot from one of the most renowned dictionaries in the world - along with a link to it. Do you see the term "right-wing" anywhere? I don't.



 

Definition of FASCISM


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with conservatives is that they are only interested in maintaining the welfare state, not eliminating it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the hell do you get _that_? I've *never* met a true conservative who is even remotely interested in maintaining the welfare state. All of them want to abolish it.
Click to expand...

I base my claim on what they do when they get elected.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be:
> 
> Communist
> 
> Socialist
> 
> AND ;
> 
> Fascists.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yes you can. Nazi stood for *National Socialists*, genius. Are you going to deny that the Nazis were fascists? They are all sides of the exact same coin. Communism, socialism, fascism are all forms of totalitarianism (which is exclusively left-wing).
Click to expand...

Bismarck began Germany's socialism, and most Americans were on to 
Germany's socialism, when "Time" magazine said in 1933: "The Nazi insert the word socialism into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers."


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be:
> 
> Communist
> 
> Socialist
> 
> AND ;
> 
> Fascists.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yes you can. Nazi stood for *National Socialists*, genius. Are you going to deny that the Nazis were fascists? They are all sides of the exact same coin. Communism, socialism, fascism are all forms of totalitarianism (which is exclusively left-wing).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bismarck began Germany's socialism, and most Americans were on to
> Germany's socialism, when "Time" magazine said in 1933: "The Nazi insert the word socialism into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers."
Click to expand...

Time is the Magazine that said everything was just great in the Soviet Union when 7 million Ukrainians were being starved to death.


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with conservatives is that they are only interested in maintaining the welfare state, not eliminating it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the hell do you get _that_? I've *never* met a true conservative who is even remotely interested in maintaining the welfare state. All of them want to abolish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I base my claim on what they do when they get elected.
Click to expand...

But those aren't conservatives. George W. Bush wasn't a conservative - he was a liberal. Barack Insane Obama wasn't a liberal - he was a devout marxist.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Bismarck began Germany's socialism, and most Americans were on to Germany's socialism, when "Time" magazine said in 1933: "The Nazi insert the word socialism into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers."


Dude...Adolf Hitler was *not* a capitalist. There was no free market in Germany. It was a centrally planned economy through and through. Just stop with the nonsense already.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bismarck began Germany's socialism, and most Americans were on to Germany's socialism, when "Time" magazine said in 1933: "The Nazi insert the word socialism into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers."
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...Adolf Hitler was *not* a capitalist. There was no free market in Germany. It was a centrally planned economy through and through. Just stop with the nonsense already.
Click to expand...

So did Germany pay Messerschmidt for the airplanes Messerschmidt produced, and did Messerschmidt make a profit on the airplanes?


----------



## Clementine

TheDude said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO stupid.  Liberals CONSTANTLY look at the past and definitions when they have no place.  Just because the "left" are the "left" DOES NOT MEAN they're innocent of fascism. Look no further than our liberal college systems to find evidence of active fascism, which is exactly what progressives do.
> 
> You can stuff a label on anything and declare it genuine.  Progressives do this 24/7.   Perfect example is "liberal" "innocent until proved guilty".  Meanwhile, Trump is guilty of nothing, but they hope to find something.  They also support abortion.
> 
> You picking up what I'm putting down?  Talk has no fucking meaning, and neither to declared labels.
Click to expand...



They change definitions and rewrite history to support whatever their current narrative is because they know most of their followers won't research.   They live and die by the latest talking points.    

It's the left shutting down free speech and attempting to vilify anyone who disagrees with them by labelling them as hate groups.     Anyone who disagrees with a single thing the left supports will be labelled and impugned.    They will not debate because they often cannot win by stating facts.    They have an agenda and they are pushing whatever they want as facts and refuse to defend them or allow any of their assertions to be held under the light.


----------



## P@triot

The left wants the state to have complete and total control over your children (unless, of course, you are exposing them to extreme sexual deviance).

Legal Expert: If the State Wants to Take Your Child, ‘They’ve Got Him’


----------



## Clementine

P@triot said:


> The left wants the state to have complete and total control over your children (unless, of course, you are exposing them to extreme sexual deviance).
> 
> Legal Expert: If the State Wants to Take Your Child, ‘They’ve Got Him’



Sounds like they will find a way to take children from the parents if they don't agree with how the parents are raising them.   No abuse or neglect necessary, just the state not approving of you.    That is how the left operates.   The declare themselves superior and believe anyone who doesn't measure up to their crazy standards is unfit.


----------



## P@triot

This is how fascism operates - attempt to silence the free speech of your opposition at all costs...

Dem lawmaker calls Dana Loesch a ‘domestic security threat’ — and Twitter responds


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> This is how fascism operates - attempt to silence the free speech of your opposition at all costs...
> 
> Dem lawmaker calls Dana Loesch a ‘domestic security threat’ — and Twitter responds



This is from a Congress woman whose district is in an Area of Los Angeles where MS 13 is running rampant.


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how fascism operates - attempt to silence the free speech of your opposition at all costs...
> 
> Dem lawmaker calls Dana Loesch a ‘domestic security threat’ — and Twitter responds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a Congress woman whose district is in an Area of Los Angeles where MS 13 is running rampant.
Click to expand...

The sad part is - that's by _design_. Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats did everything they could to import MS-13, Al Qaeda, and anyone else they could. They opened the border and made it clear to the world that it was open to stay as long as they were in charge.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So you don't believe in any of the scholarly evidence that indicates fascism is right wing and create your own evidence. The "flat Earthers" and many primitive people do pretty much the same with the shape of the earth, but the professors and other are convinced by that left wing propaganda that it's more roundish.


Fascism is *exclusively* left-wing and _always_ has been. It's totalitarianism which is the polar-opposite of the right-wing ideology. You wanted "academic scholars" and I gave you Friedrich Hayek (3 PhD's in economics, political science, and law).  Now I give you yet _another_ PhD "academic". You're not going to like this - but learning the *truth* is hard for the left. Hand in there Regent.


----------



## regent

The right wing had a bonanza when they connected liberalism with communism. The problem was they may have overused the communism thing and people are now tired of it. The conservatives big prediction:  Social Security would lead to communism failed, and a new scare word was needed. 
Fascism doesn't do it, too many Americans are educated and know  that fascism is right wing. Conservatives should pick their scare words with more care.


----------



## oreo

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




You just elected a FASCIST & he's sitting in the Oval office--dimwit.





*Donald Trump is a unique threat to American democracy *



> In an interview with Fox News to mark the 100-day mark, Trump declared himself “disappointed” with congressional Republicans, despite his many “great relationships” with them. *He blamed the constitutional checks and balances built in to US governance. “It’s a very rough system,” he said. “It’s an archaic system … It’s really a bad thing for the country.*”


*Donald Trump blames constitution for chaos of his first 100 days*

*



*


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The right wing had a bonanza when they connected liberalism with communism. The problem was they may have overused the communism thing and people are now tired of it. The conservatives big prediction:  Social Security would lead to communism failed, and a new scare word was needed.
> Fascism doesn't do it, too many Americans are educated and know  that fascism is right wing. Conservatives should pick their scare words with more care.


Another progressive who can't accept *reality*....


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The right wing had a bonanza when they connected liberalism with communism.


Is regent passively-aggressively now attempting to deny that communism is not left-wing? 

The right didn't "connect" _anything_, genius. Communism is left-wing. Socialism is left-wing. Fascism is left-wing. Marxism is left-wing. Anarchy is right-wing. Sovereign Citizens are right-wing.

Accepting *reality* isn't "connecting" things. It's simply accepting reality.


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> You just elected a FASCIST & he's sitting in the Oval office--dimwit.


That's not possible from the left, snowflake. President Trump has not engaged in a _single_ fascist action. He's restored power to the states and the people (the antithesis of fascism), he has not attempted to prevent free speech like you left-wing lunatics have (the antithesis of fascism), and all of his Executive Orders have been 100% constitutional (the antithesis of fascism).

It's always comical to listen to you fascist lunatics accuse everyone else of your own crimes. It's like Ted Bundy blaming his victims for being raped and murdered.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just elected a FASCIST & he's sitting in the Oval office--dimwit.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not possible from the left, snowflake. President Trump has not engaged in a _single_ fascist action. He's restored power to the states and the people (the antithesis of fascism), he has not attempted to prevent free speech like you left-wing lunatics have (the antithesis of fascism), and all of his Executive Orders have been 100% constitutional (the antithesis of fascism).
> 
> It's always comical to listen to you fascist lunatics accuse everyone else of your own crimes. It's like Ted Bundy blaming his victims for being raped and murdered.
Click to expand...


Once _AGAIN _--- from the Department of Things That Are Not Going Away

​Reince Priebus Admits Rump Administration Looking Into Changing First Amendment.

More here, same thing

I know right?   It's so hard to find this stuff --- you have to read all the way down to Bill of Rights Number One.


Poor Buttsoiler.  Trapped in a Doublethinkian bubble of his own blowing.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe in any of the scholarly evidence that indicates fascism is right wing and create your own evidence. The "flat Earthers" and many primitive people do pretty much the same with the shape of the earth, but the professors and other are convinced by that left wing propaganda that it's more roundish.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is *exclusively* left-wing and _always_ has been. It's totalitarianism which is the polar-opposite of the right-wing ideology.
Click to expand...




>> *Fascism* /ˈfæʃɪzəm/ is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and control of industry and commerce,[3] that came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe. The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before it spread to other European countries. Opposed to liberalism, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the *far-right* within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5] << --- Wiki ... first paragraph
​Poor Buttsoiler ---  still trapped in his Orange (Norman Vincent) Peale world of self-delusion where Up is Down and "Liberal" is "Fascist"  

Sad.


----------



## Pogo

regent said:


> The right wing had a bonanza when they connected liberalism with communism. The problem was they may have overused the communism thing and people are now tired of it. The conservatives big prediction:  Social Security would lead to communism failed, and a new scare word was needed.
> Fascism doesn't do it, too many Americans are educated and know  that fascism is right wing. Conservatives should pick their scare words with more care.



Yeah it's a pathetic joke at this point.  It worked for McCarthy for a few years and pretty much died with him of consumption.  Only the underbelly posters who think anybody's taking them seriously on internet message boards are left to tilt at the rhetorical windmills.


----------



## sartre play

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mussolini was a Fascist,  his name is practically synonymous with the term. He opposed Socialism. He wasn't promoting *liberty* and equality, concepts which are associated with the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to liberals make up their own version of reality is fall down hilarious. If liberals stand for "liberty" - why do they attempt to control and outlaw everything?
> 
> I have a right to keep and bear arms. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.
> I have a right to decide for myself whether or not I carry health insurance. Liberals have outlawed that.
> I have a right to hate homosexuals, blacks, or anything else I want. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.
> 
> A liberal has *never* promoted "liberty" in the entire miserable existence. Ever. Not _once_. You people loathe everything about liberty. You stand for government control and oppression. In other words - fascism.
Click to expand...

That liberals try to out law guns 24/7  is FALSE. It is a political statement,  some anti gun are liberal's, some are afraid of guns,& live in city's, where guns are a problem. real Gun people don't care who you vote for & only hunt with people they know, that's for safety reasons. I would never hunt with those people who go to events with military grade equipment. guns are not toys.


----------



## P@triot

I marvel at the restraint and class shown day after day by conservatives. And I'm sickened by how evil, vile, and violent the left is day after day...


----------



## P@triot

This is the second time that this has happened in the past two days. It is time that *President Trump* declares Antifa the terrorist organization that they actually are and it's time the government eliminate them as such.

On a side note - conservatives have shown an astounding amount of patience and restraint. But it's time they start carrying firearms to protect themselves. I can tell you that I carry every single day of my life, and the first Antifa idiot (or any other idiot for that matter) who tries to stab me is going to get a couple of slugs center mass. This is exactly why the left has desperately wanted to disarm the American people for so long. They love to resort to violence and they don't want peaceful Americans to have the capacity to defend themselves.

Misidentified: A man was stabbed…because a haircut made him look like a Nazi


----------



## P@triot

The Antifa thugs are at it again - sucker punching an innocent black man for being black (incidentally - progressives throw punches like pussies).

White Antifa protester sucker punches man of color in Phoenix — and check out the sign he’s holding


----------



## P@triot




----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> This is the second time that this has happened in the past two days. It is time that *President Trump* declares Antifa the terrorist organization that they actually are and it's time the government eliminate them as such.
> 
> On a side note - conservatives have shown an astounding amount of patience and restraint. But it's time they start carrying firearms to protect themselves. I can tell you that I carry every single day of my life, and the first Antifa idiot (or any other idiot for that matter) who tries to stab me is going to get a couple of slugs center mass. This is exactly why the left has desperately wanted to disarm the American people for so long. They love to resort to violence and they don't want peaceful Americans to have the capacity to defend themselves.
> 
> Misidentified: A man was stabbed…because a haircut made him look like a Nazi


I never had a gun until the liberals gave me one, and in exchange for the gun I promised to use it to kill Nazi's.


----------



## P@triot

The left is trying to build Nazi, Germany all over again. They are tearing down every statue and symbol of history. They are demanding that anyone who isn't brainwashed to think _exactly_ like they do be banned, shamed, and excluded from every sector of society. And they are doing it all with violence.

SJWs want veterans ‘banned’ from four-year colleges — and veteran responds forcefully


----------



## P@triot

The left is so radicalized, so anti-American, that they actually call for the assassination of their own president. Fascism.

Missouri Dem Calls for Trump’s Assassination — Is This a Sign of Things to Come?


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to resort to violence, rioting, destruction of property, etc....

Mob Rule Prevails in Toppling of Confederate Statue


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to perpetuate hate and violence...

The Southern Poverty Law Center Almost Got Me Killed. Why Does the Media Still Propagate Its ‘Hate Map’?


----------



## P@triot

The left _abhors_ liberty. The only thing the left has ever fought for is control and power over others...

Antifa Is Not Fighting For Freedom, But For Communist Revolution


----------



## JakeStarkey

thefederalist.com


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Do you even know what fascism is?


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Do you even know what fascism is?


Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what fascism is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.
Click to expand...

On a straight line from left to right we have communism and its flip side, libertarianism.  Both work on oppression of the working classes, the first through cadres, the second by societies of "equals"


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what fascism is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what fascism is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.
Click to expand...


Fascism /ˈfæʃɪzəm/ is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism, characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce that came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.

Totalitarianism is a political system in which the state recognizes no limits to its authority and strives to regulate every aspect of public and private life wherever feasible.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




BTW what the frick is extreme fascism?


----------



## peach174

JakeStarkey said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what fascism is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a straight line from left to right we have communism and its flip side, libertarianism.  Both work on oppression of the working classes, the first through cadres, the second by societies of "equals"
Click to expand...


Social Liberals are for equality and bigger government.
Libertarians want little to no government.
The two are totally opposite of each other.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Agit8r said:


> Obviously a group called Soldiers of Odin is neo-nazi in nature.


Why would you imagine a Norse God has anything to do with Nazis?


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what fascism is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a straight line from left to right we have communism and its flip side, libertarianism.  Both work on oppression of the working classes, the first through cadres, the second by societies of "equals"
Click to expand...


Only a commie would use a term like "worknig classes."   Libertarians don't use either of the terms you mentioned.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what fascism is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what fascism is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism /ˈfæʃɪzəm/ is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism, characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce that came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.
> 
> Totalitarianism is a political system in which the state recognizes no limits to its authority and strives to regulate every aspect of public and private life wherever fble.
Click to expand...


that soundes exactly like what the left believes.


----------



## xyz

Tipsycatlover said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a group called Soldiers of Odin is neo-nazi in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you imagine a Norse God has anything to do with Nazis?
Click to expand...

The chances are high with a name like that, but not 100%, some other people are also into ancient Norse religion. (I haven't looked up the group)


----------



## xyz

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what fascism is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it is one (of many) forms of totalitarianism. In other words, what the left strives for every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a straight line from left to right we have communism and its flip side, libertarianism.  Both work on oppression of the working classes, the first through cadres, the second by societies of "equals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a commie would use a term like "worknig classes."   Libertarians don't use either of the terms you mentioned.
Click to expand...


Only a racist bastard would spell it like that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

the Norse plinth bangers?


----------



## P@triot

“Apply the gas pedal” 

All over the world, people have grown tired of the left and their violence. I love watching them get knocked out or run over! It literally never gets old.

Libs Block Diplomat Car... Find out Real Quick That They Operate By a Different Set of Rules


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot loves violence against his opposition, but cries out his widdle feelings when the oppo kicks the far right's ass.


----------



## P@triot

JakeStarkey said:


> P@triot loves violence against his opposition, but cries out his widdle feelings when the oppo kicks the far right's ass.


No...I love violence against violence fascists! And it is such a pleasure to watch you violent assholes who attempt to block traffic, harrass amd assualt people, and break a multitude of other laws, get your asses run over.


----------



## P@triot

The left doing what the left _always_ does - using violence to advance their fascist agenda. And this assualt was against a child. This is the textbook definition of a “hate crime”. This woman needs to be identified and charged with a felony assualt hate crime.

Watch: Pro-life student demonstrating outside Planned Parenthood gets punched in face by angry woman


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> If people believe that fascism is left wing, that means they learned it on the boards and will just as quickly learn fascism is anything others say it is.  In "Today's Isms" a college booklet on political ideologies, the first sentence on fascism says that fascism was the second revolt against the liberal way of life. the first was communism. No book that I have on ideologies says that fascism is anything but right wing.


Uh-oh regent - yet _another_ PhD confirms what rational people already know. Fascism is exclusively left-wing and completely incompatible with the small government, right-wing ideology.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people believe that fascism is left wing, that means they learned it on the boards and will just as quickly learn fascism is anything others say it is.  In "Today's Isms" a college booklet on political ideologies, the first sentence on fascism says that fascism was the second revolt against the liberal way of life. the first was communism. No book that I have on ideologies says that fascism is anything but right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh regent - yet _another_ PhD confirms what rational people already know. Fascism is exclusively left-wing and completely incompatible with the small government, right-wing ideology.
Click to expand...




I see Buttsoiler's reverting to his old sales pitch of trying to tell the world the difference between "right' and "left" is "how big the government is" --- a hole he dug hisself into that was so embarrassing he left the board and came back with a different name, then denied he ever did it.

And yet --- here it is.  Takes me back.  Political Science class Minus 101.  What a fucking idiot.


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to embrace and advance Adolf Hitler and the Nazis extreme form of fascism...


> We are heading down the same road as the world went down in the 1930s. Choose a side NOW and stand for life.


They want to re-establish the Third Reich.

#IWillDefendTheDefenseless: Down Syndrome Man Told How Much He Costs


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> I see Buttsoiler's reverting to his old sales pitch of trying to tell the world the difference between "right' and "left" is "how big the government is" --- a hole he dug hisself into that was so embarrassing he left the board and came back with a different name, then denied he ever did it.


Everyone, you’ll have to forgive homo...er...pogo...here. I’ve humiliated it up and down the board and it is _so_ upset about it.

First of all - homo...er...pogo...claimed that progressivism was an era instead of a political ideology and that the era had “died” (LMAO!!! you can’t make this stuff up). Me and several other posters obliterated its stupidity culminating with homo claiming that progressives didn’t exist - to which someone posted a video of Hitlery Clinton declaring _herself_ a progressive during the 2017 campaign.

Second - I’ve posted multiple links, quotes, books, etc. from *PhD’s* who clearly outline how fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology and completely incompatible with the right-wing philosophy. Homo gets distraught when it can’t disoute facts which don’t align with its bat-shit crazy ideology.


----------



## P@triot

Progressives _claim_ they are for women. Progressives _claim_ they are for a woman’s right to choose what to do with her body. Progressives _claim_ they are for sexual liberty. Progressives _claim_ they are for porn stars.


> On Tuesday morning, 23-year-old porn star August Ames was found dead from an apparent suicide after she was bullied and branded a homophobe for refusing to shoot with a man who has sex with men on camera. Ames made it clear that she was, of course, refusing to do such work for safety reasons and was not homophobic.


And yet the moment a women refuses to engage in perverse sexual activity to protect her own body - the Gaystapo comes out in full force and attacks her until she commits suicide.


> The backlash was fierce when Ames took to Twitter on Sunday to warn the woman who had been tapped to replace her at EroticaX that the man she'd be working with has filmed with other men, thus potentially putting her at high risk of contracting a disease.


This is a vintage example of the left. Actions speak much louder than words. And time and time again we see the actions of the left are pure, unadulterated fascism. No free thought allowed. No independence permitted. Submit to our strict ideology or die.


> Porn actress August Ames apparently killed herself because she stated she wouldn't want to do scenes with men who've done gay porn scenes, so she got bullied online, lost her potential gigs, and killed herself.
> 
> Good job, SJWs. Back pats all around.


Young lady...I’m sorry the left used and abused you. It’s what they do to all who cross their path. It is my hope that you are _truly_ at peace now - safe in heaven away from those awful people.

Porn Star Kills Herself After Being Bullied For Refusing To Shoot With Man Who Does Gay Scenes


----------



## Pogo

SMH

The Progressive Era (1890-*1920*)

Wiki:
>> The *Progressive Era* was a period of widespread social activism and political reform across the United States, from the 1890s* to the 1920s*.[1] The main objectives of the Progressive movement *were* eliminating problems caused by industrialization, urbanization, immigration, and corruption in government. <<​
Wiki 2:
>> The *history of the United States from 1865 until 1918* covers the Reconstruction Era, the Gilded Age, and the *Progressive Era*, and includes the rise of industrialization and the resulting surge of immigration in the United States. <<​
Literacy is apparently not for everyone.  Let alone figuring out pronoun genders.

Wiki some more -- with six, count 'em, six linked sources::

>> *Fascism* /ˈfæʃɪzəm/ is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce[3] that came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I before it spread to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, Marxism and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.*[5][6][7][4][8][9] *

.... Since the end of World War II in 1945, few parties have openly described themselves as fascist and the term is instead now usually used pejoratively by political opponents. The descriptions neo-fascist or post-fascist are sometimes applied more formally to describe parties of the far-right with ideologies similar to, or rooted in, 20th century fascist movements.[4][18]

... Fascism in the early 1920s was influenced by both left and right, conservative and anti-conservative, national and supranational, rational and anti-rational.[46] Fascism was founded during World War I by Italian national syndicalists who *drew upon left-wing organizational tactics and right-wing political views.*

Some scholars consider fascism to be right-wing because of its social conservatism and its authoritarian means of opposing egalitarianism.[47][48] Roderick Stackelberg places fascism—including Nazism, which he says is "a radical variant of fascism"—on the political right by explaining: "The more a person deems absolute equality among all people to be a desirable condition, the further left he or she will be on the ideological spectrum. The more a person considers inequality to be unavoidable or even desirable, the further to the right he or she will be".[49]

Italian Fascism gravitated to the right in the early 1920s.[50][51] A major element of fascist ideology that has been deemed to be far-right is its stated goal to promote the right of a supposedly superior people to dominate, while purging society of supposedly inferior elements.[52]

In the 1920s the *Italian Fascists described their ideology as right-wing *in the political program _The Doctrine of Fascism_, stating: "We are free to believe that this is the century of authority, a century tending to the 'right,' a fascist century".[53][54] <<​

But you know better than Mussolini, what _his own term_ means, right?

Poor Buttsoiler


----------



## ptbw forever

Pogo said:


> SMH
> 
> The Progressive Era (1890-*1920*)
> 
> Wiki:
> >> The *Progressive Era* was a period of widespread social activism and political reform across the United States, from the 1890s* to the 1920s*.[1] The main objectives of the Progressive movement *were* eliminating problems caused by industrialization, urbanization, immigration, and corruption in government. <<
> 
> Wiki 2:
> >> The *history of the United States from 1865 until 1918* covers the Reconstruction Era, the Gilded Age, and the *Progressive Era*, and includes the rise of industrialization and the resulting surge of immigration in the United States. <<
> 
> Literacy is apparently not for everyone.  Let alone figuring out pronoun genders.
> 
> Wiki some more -- with six, count 'em, six linked sources::
> 
> >> *Fascism* /ˈfæʃɪzəm/ is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce[3] that came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I before it spread to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, Marxism and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.*[5][6][7][4][8][9] *<<​


Funny how the political compass and every other modern political spectrum test disagrees with you and a moron who wrote that Wikipedia article.


----------



## Pogo

And then there was:

Far-Right Politics

>> *Far-right politics* is a term used to describe politics further on the right of the left-right spectrum than the standard political right, particularly in terms of more extreme nationalist,[1][2] and nativist ideologies, as well as authoritarian tendencies.[3]

The term is often associated with Nazism,[4] neo-Nazism, fascism, neo-fascism and other ideologies or organizations that feature extreme nationalist, chauvinist, xenophobic, racist or reactionary views.[5] These can lead to oppression and violence against groups of people based on their supposed inferiority, or their perceived threat to the nation, state[6] or ultraconservative traditional social institutions.[7] <<​
Indeed, the Nazi example exhibited extreme anti-communist and anti-socialist rhetoric.  They in fact made up the first prisoners at Dachau, that the fascists could eliminate their opposition so that they couldn't compete for the will of the people.  Another example closer to home is of course the Klan, who opposed labor unions in general as well as communism, as well as practicing the classist striations of racism, hypernationalism ("100% Americanism" is how they put it, a term taken directly from the Know Nothing political party) and hyperChristianism.


----------



## Pogo

ptbw forever said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> The Progressive Era (1890-*1920*)
> 
> Wiki:
> >> The *Progressive Era* was a period of widespread social activism and political reform across the United States, from the 1890s* to the 1920s*.[1] The main objectives of the Progressive movement *were* eliminating problems caused by industrialization, urbanization, immigration, and corruption in government. <<
> 
> Wiki 2:
> >> The *history of the United States from 1865 until 1918* covers the Reconstruction Era, the Gilded Age, and the *Progressive Era*, and includes the rise of industrialization and the resulting surge of immigration in the United States. <<
> 
> Literacy is apparently not for everyone.  Let alone figuring out pronoun genders.
> 
> Wiki some more -- with six, count 'em, six linked sources::
> 
> >> *Fascism* /ˈfæʃɪzəm/ is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce[3] that came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I before it spread to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, Marxism and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.*[5][6][7][4][8][9] *<<​
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the political compass and every other modern political spectrum test disagrees with you and a moron who wrote that Wikipedia article.
Click to expand...


That article actually cites six different and independent sources.  That's why I left the footnote numbers in the quote.


----------



## ptbw forever

Pogo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> The Progressive Era (1890-*1920*)
> 
> Wiki:
> >> The *Progressive Era* was a period of widespread social activism and political reform across the United States, from the 1890s* to the 1920s*.[1] The main objectives of the Progressive movement *were* eliminating problems caused by industrialization, urbanization, immigration, and corruption in government. <<
> 
> Wiki 2:
> >> The *history of the United States from 1865 until 1918* covers the Reconstruction Era, the Gilded Age, and the *Progressive Era*, and includes the rise of industrialization and the resulting surge of immigration in the United States. <<
> 
> Literacy is apparently not for everyone.  Let alone figuring out pronoun genders.
> 
> Wiki some more -- with six, count 'em, six linked sources::
> 
> >> *Fascism* /ˈfæʃɪzəm/ is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce[3] that came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I before it spread to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, Marxism and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.*[5][6][7][4][8][9] *<<​
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the political compass and every other modern political spectrum test disagrees with you and a moron who wrote that Wikipedia article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article actually cites six different and independent sources.  That's why I left the footnote numbers in the quote.
Click to expand...

I can find more than 6 different political ideology tests that prove all of that wrong.


----------



## P@triot

One of the hallmarks of fascism is the state forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie and promote propaganda. And that is exactly what the left is doing in this country. It is a scientific, biological *fact* that a man is a “he” and a woman is a “she”.

Here is the left working hard to implement significant criminal punishments for anyone simply accepting biology, science, and fact.

In the Pronoun Wars, Be Thankful for the Founding Fathers


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


What is wrong with you people.

You need a figurehead.

Like Trump.  

Who is the Democratic Figurehead?  Pelosi?  Clinton?  Obama is out.  Who?

Phuking t@rds.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> What is wrong with you people. You need a figurehead. Like Trump. Who is the Democratic Figurehead?  Pelosi?  Clinton?  Obama is out.  Who?


This thread is not about "figureheads" or the Dumbocrat Party's inability to find a leader. It is about the fascism of the left. Please stay on topic or you will be reported. Last warning.


deanrd said:


> Phuking t@rds.


Vintage left-wing @sshole here demeaning people with disabilities. How insensitive to use the term "tards". More indisputable proof that the left says one thing but does another. There is nothing sensitive, inclusive, or accepting about the left.


----------



## P@triot

What a sad indictment on the left. They are a mirror image of the Nazis in _every_ way (right up to and including their contempt for Jews)...


> According to Walt Disney World News, extra security had to be provided with the opening of the attraction because anti-Trumpers are known for violence and destruction. How sad that adults can't act responsibly at a kids' park


It’s pretty sad that Disney (which is quite left-wing itself) recognizes that it needs extra security for something as simple as an animatronic because the left is so completely unhinged.

Disney Unveils Odd-Looking Animatronic Trump, Mockery Ensues


----------



## P@triot

Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.

‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans


I would love to have one of those assholes try that with me.


----------



## theHawk

JakeStarkey said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that your type of fascism is an extreme right wing nationalism.
Click to expand...


There’s nothing wrong with being a nationalist.  Far better than being a globalist pig that wants to erase national identities.


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Uber nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.

Uber globalism is a core tenant of communism.


----------



## P@triot

Vastator said:


> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.


You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
Click to expand...

Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything. 
I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.


----------



## bripat9643

Vastator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
Click to expand...

It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have one of those assholes try that with me.
Click to expand...

Here’s the key bripat9643 - they _only_ try it in mobs. They are cowards. If they don’t outnumber you 20 to 1, they won’t try punching you in the face.

That’s why I carry everywhere I go. One on one, I can send any progressive to the hospital in seconds. But nobody can fight 20 people at a time and that’s how the left operates.

I also refuse to stop if a mob of them blocks the street. I’m not having my head bashed in with a brick like Reginald Deny. If a mob of them blocks the street, I’m doing a U-turn if I can. If not, I’m hitting the gas and plowing right through them as fast as possible. I will not stop under any circumstances (and that goes double if my children are with me). I hope more states pass laws that prevent motorists from being charged with a crime if they hit people who are intentionally blocking a road, like (North or South Dakota?) did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans



Why? 

Fascists = #1 creators of economic growth.

Fascists killed less than Communists, and Capitalists.

Prove otherwise?


----------



## Vastator

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
Click to expand...

Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force. 
No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Uh....“why” _what_?


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
Click to expand...

You mean the Alt Right neo-fascist agenda, which you love, P@triot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....“why” _what_?
Click to expand...


Why would Fascists fear facts?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....“why” _what_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Fascists fear facts?
Click to expand...

Because facts prevent control. Control requires propaganda. If people knew the truth, they wouldn’t surrender control of their own lives to someone else.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Vastator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
Click to expand...


Exactly, Fascists wouldn't tolerate Capitalism hiring illegals from Mexicans, or outsourcing jobs to China. (Because that doesn't benefit national interest, obviously)

If we were Fascist for the past 30 years, we'd probably have nearly double the income as now.

Because illegals, and outsourcing has been a huge detriment to American wages.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Exactly, Fascists wouldn't tolerate Capitalism hiring illegals from Mexicans, or outsourcing jobs to China. (Because that doesn't benefit national interest, obviously)


Which yet again proves that fascism is left-wing. Nobody would argue that capitalism is right-wing to the core.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....“why” _what_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Fascists fear facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because facts prevent control. Control requires propaganda. If people knew the truth, they wouldn’t surrender control of their own lives to someone else.
Click to expand...


Capitalists hate facts, they claim false propaganda that Capitalism is the #1 economic producers, which is false.

Fascists are the #1 economic  producers.

Franco = #1 economic growth in 20th century Europe.

Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.


----------



## P@triot

Vastator said:


> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.


Sooooo...you think it’s impossible for the left to love their country?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Fascists wouldn't tolerate Capitalism hiring illegals from Mexicans, or outsourcing jobs to China. (Because that doesn't benefit national interest, obviously)
> 
> 
> 
> Which yet again proves that fascism is left-wing. Nobody would argue that capitalism is right-wing to the core.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter, Fascists are true patriots.

Capitalism is unpatriotic, while people like you claim it's patriotic.

No, it's not.

How do you figure that hiring cheaper foreigners is patriotic to Balkanize the U.S, while propping up Communist or rather semi Communist China which doesn't respect us?

How do you figure that letting your own U.S citizens die from poverty, or lack of healthcare is patriotic?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.


Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Fascists wouldn't tolerate Capitalism hiring illegals from Mexicans, or outsourcing jobs to China. (Because that doesn't benefit national interest, obviously)
> 
> 
> 
> Which yet again proves that fascism is left-wing. Nobody would argue that capitalism is right-wing to the core.
Click to expand...

A fascistic government can be framed out in a variety of ways. Internal capitalism can certainly play a healthy, profitable,  and pivotal role within a fascistic regime. 
The government would only step in when a businesses actions take it abroad; which already happenscto an extent now.  Or if the bussines does something against national interests.  Like hiring illegals,  and a myriad of other things.


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...
Click to expand...

The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Capitalists hate facts, they claim false propaganda that Capitalism is the #1 economic producers, which is false.


Not it’s not - it’s 100% true. If fascism is such a wonder of innovation and economic growth, how come the U.S. developed the nuclear bomb before Hitler? 

For that matter, how come the U.S. has developed _everything_ before other nations? Electricity. Computers. Internet. Automobiles. _Oops_...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...
Click to expand...


The U.S.A has tons of propaganda, it's all instilled into the masses through the Public Education system.

The difference is the U.S.A is basically  promotes a Capitalist - Liberal - Multicultural  - ANTIFA propaganda .


----------



## P@triot

Vastator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
Click to expand...

Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo...you think it’s impossible for the left to love their country?
Click to expand...

I think its impossible for today's left to love the nation,  as founded by our forefathers.  Additionally I find them unlikely to love the nation,  even as it is now.  The only love they have for this dirt; is for the socialist vision they wish to turn it into.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists hate facts, they claim false propaganda that Capitalism is the #1 economic producers, which is false.
> 
> 
> 
> Not it’s not - it’s 100% true. If fascism is such a wonder of innovation and economic growth, how come the U.S. developed the nuclear bomb before Hitler?
> 
> For that matter, how come the U.S. has developed _everything_ before other nations? Electricity. Computers. Internet. Automobiles. _Oops_...
Click to expand...


Hahaha, Oh my goodness... You are aware you're comparing a bigger U.S, to a smaller Germany, right?

Nazi Germany was in ruins when the U.S.A developed the A-Bomb, but they actually were working on it apparently, but it was sabatoged.

Actually Nazis beat the U.S to the punch on computers, with Konrad Zuse's Z3.

Nazis also put rockets into space before the U.S.A, with Wernher Von Braun's V2 rockets.... In fact, the first NASA rockets were just Nazi V2's spray-painted with NASA logos. LOL
Yes, it was Wernher Von Braun who lead NASA to put a man on the Moon, a Nazi trained rocket-scientist.


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
Click to expand...

They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Vastator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.
Click to expand...


Mussolini was way less racist than FDR.

This idea that Fascists are all mega-racists is BS.

However, yes Mussolini put Italian interests first, but he wasn't really racist.

The leftists just kick, and scream Fascist, not knowing what they're doing.

So do Republicans, they join them, also not knowing what they're doing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists hate facts, they claim false propaganda that Capitalism is the #1 economic producers, which is false.
> 
> 
> 
> Not it’s not - it’s 100% true. If fascism is such a wonder of innovation and economic growth, how come the U.S. developed the nuclear bomb before Hitler?
> 
> For that matter, how come the U.S. has developed _everything_ before other nations? Electricity. Computers. Internet. Automobiles. _Oops_...
Click to expand...


Automobiles in the modern sense were invented by Germany with Mercedes.

This is 100% American propaganda.

They don't teach you that Germany invented automobiles before the U.S.A.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Fascists = #1 creators of economic growth.
> 
> Fascists killed less than Communists, and Capitalists.
> 
> Prove otherwise?
Click to expand...

Who have capitalists killed?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Fascists = #1 creators of economic growth.
> 
> Fascists killed less than Communists, and Capitalists.
> 
> Prove otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who have capitalists killed?
Click to expand...


30 - 60 million in Raj India by Capitalist Britain.

20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mussolini was way less racist than FDR.
> 
> This idea that Fascists are all mega-racists is BS.
> 
> However, yes Mussolini put Italian interests first, but he wasn't really racist.
> 
> The leftists just kick, and scream Fascist, not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> So do Republicans, they join them, also not knowing what they're doing.
Click to expand...

True. Fascism one of the least understood forms of governance.  It is also often conflated with socialism.  Which really is a shame,  because the two are distinctly different.


----------



## bripat9643

Vastator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Fascists = #1 creators of economic growth.
> 
> Fascists killed less than Communists, and Capitalists.
> 
> Prove otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who have capitalists killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 - 60 million in Raj India by Capitalist Britain.
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
Click to expand...


Horseshit.  Capitalism hasn't killed 20 million people in the USA, and you're blaming capitalism for what happened in India instead of imperialism.  I also think that figure is absurd, but I haven't researched the issue, so I won't render a judgement on it.


----------



## bripat9643

Vastator said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mussolini was way less racist than FDR.
> 
> This idea that Fascists are all mega-racists is BS.
> 
> However, yes Mussolini put Italian interests first, but he wasn't really racist.
> 
> The leftists just kick, and scream Fascist, not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> So do Republicans, they join them, also not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Fascism one of the least understood forms of governance.  It is also often conflated with socialism.  Which really is a shame,  because the two are distinctly different.
Click to expand...


It's well understood.  It's a form of socialism.


----------



## Vastator

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
Click to expand...

Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.  This is completely lacking amongst the leftist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
Click to expand...


You're thinking of Communism.

Fascism only has minimal control over Companies, mostly just to make sure they benefit National interest.

In today's America, it would obviously include cracking down on companies who export jobs to China, and who import Mexican illegals to the U.S.A.

How does that benefit the National Interest?

This is not Patriotic, nor Democratic.

These are Capitalists ruining a nation for cheap labor.

Only because  many Americans are weak, and stupid, they tolerate it.

Yeah, charts like this below prove why the U.S.A is failing.


----------



## Vastator

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mussolini was way less racist than FDR.
> 
> This idea that Fascists are all mega-racists is BS.
> 
> However, yes Mussolini put Italian interests first, but he wasn't really racist.
> 
> The leftists just kick, and scream Fascist, not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> So do Republicans, they join them, also not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Fascism one of the least understood forms of governance.  It is also often conflated with socialism.  Which really is a shame,  because the two are distinctly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's well understood.  It's a form of socialism.
Click to expand...

Then you misunderstand it well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mussolini was way less racist than FDR.
> 
> This idea that Fascists are all mega-racists is BS.
> 
> However, yes Mussolini put Italian interests first, but he wasn't really racist.
> 
> The leftists just kick, and scream Fascist, not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> So do Republicans, they join them, also not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Fascism one of the least understood forms of governance.  It is also often conflated with socialism.  Which really is a shame,  because the two are distinctly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's well understood.  It's a form of socialism.
Click to expand...


Fascism is Corporatism in the sense that Corporations are regulated government.
As there are different definitions of Corporatism which mean differently.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Fascists = #1 creators of economic growth.
> 
> Fascists killed less than Communists, and Capitalists.
> 
> Prove otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who have capitalists killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 - 60 million in Raj India by Capitalist Britain.
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  Capitalism hasn't killed 20 million people in the USA, and you're blaming capitalism for what happened in India instead of imperialism.  I also think that figure is absurd, but I haven't researched the issue, so I won't render a judgement on it.
Click to expand...


Late Victorian Holocausts - Wikipedia

https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-ha...-37-victim-nations-since-world-war-ii/5492051


----------



## Vastator

Its one thing to dislike fascism.  But if one is going to hate fascism...  Hate fascism for what it is.  Don't hate it, for what its not. Primarily, socialism...


----------



## bripat9643

Vastator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
> 
> 
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
Click to expand...


So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Fascists = #1 creators of economic growth.
> 
> Fascists killed less than Communists, and Capitalists.
> 
> Prove otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who have capitalists killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 - 60 million in Raj India by Capitalist Britain.
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  Capitalism hasn't killed 20 million people in the USA, and you're blaming capitalism for what happened in India instead of imperialism.  I also think that figure is absurd, but I haven't researched the issue, so I won't render a judgement on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Late Victorian Holocausts - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Communist propaganda.




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-has-killed-more-than-20-million-people-in-37-victim-nations-since-world-war-ii/5492051



Capitalism and the US government are two separate things.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
Click to expand...


Communism exerts total control over the business place.

Fascism just manages what's going on in the business place.

You could see Communism as the producers of business, and Fascists are supervisors of business.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
> 
> 
> 
> They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mussolini was way less racist than FDR.
> 
> This idea that Fascists are all mega-racists is BS.
> 
> However, yes Mussolini put Italian interests first, but he wasn't really racist.
> 
> The leftists just kick, and scream Fascist, not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> So do Republicans, they join them, also not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Fascism one of the least understood forms of governance.  It is also often conflated with socialism.  Which really is a shame,  because the two are distinctly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's well understood.  It's a form of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is Corporatism in the sense that Corporations are regulated government.
> As there are different definitions of Corporatism which mean differently.
Click to expand...


"Regulated government?"  That term is nonsensical.  Government regulates private businesses, not the other way around.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism exerts total control over the business place.
> 
> Fascism just manages what's going on in the business place.
> 
> You could see Communism as the producers of business, and Fascists are supervisors of business.
Click to expand...


What's the difference from exerting total control and managing what's going on?


----------



## Vastator

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
Click to expand...

No. Fascism has to be framed around nationalism. Usually with a strong authoritarian leader.  How the governance of that fascistic regime is fleshed out,  and what its specific policies are,  and how they are implemented is as diverse as peoples ideas for what's best for their nation. 
What you are suggesting,  is akin to saying "if a democracy isn't modled exactly like the USAs is not a democracy.  Were a democratic republic.  I know...  But you get the point.  There is room for shape and style.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Fascists = #1 creators of economic growth.
> 
> Fascists killed less than Communists, and Capitalists.
> 
> Prove otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> Who have capitalists killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 - 60 million in Raj India by Capitalist Britain.
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  Capitalism hasn't killed 20 million people in the USA, and you're blaming capitalism for what happened in India instead of imperialism.  I also think that figure is absurd, but I haven't researched the issue, so I won't render a judgement on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Late Victorian Holocausts - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communist propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-has-killed-more-than-20-million-people-in-37-victim-nations-since-world-war-ii/5492051
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism and the US government are two separate things.
Click to expand...


Capitalists like Churchill, FDR, and Truman killed  each killed way more than the Founding Father of Fascism Mussolini.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is a “core tenant” of fascism? Complete and total government control. The primary element of the leftist agenda (and completely incompatible with the small, limited government agenda of the right).
> 
> 
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Communism.
> 
> Fascism only has minimal control over Companies, mostly just to make sure they benefit National interest.
> 
> In today's America, it would obviously include cracking down on companies who export jobs to China, and who import Mexican illegals to the U.S.A.
> 
> How does that benefit the National Interest?
> 
> This is not Patriotic, nor Democratic.
> 
> These are Capitalists ruining a nation for cheap labor.
> 
> Only because  many Americans are weak, and stupid, they tolerate it.
> 
> Yeah, charts like this below prove why the U.S.A is failing.
Click to expand...


That's wrong.  Fascism exerts total control over private business.  That's what we observed in Germany, Italy and Spain.  The justification is irrelevant.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have capitalists killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 - 60 million in Raj India by Capitalist Britain.
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  Capitalism hasn't killed 20 million people in the USA, and you're blaming capitalism for what happened in India instead of imperialism.  I also think that figure is absurd, but I haven't researched the issue, so I won't render a judgement on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Late Victorian Holocausts - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communist propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-has-killed-more-than-20-million-people-in-37-victim-nations-since-world-war-ii/5492051
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism and the US government are two separate things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists like Churchill, FDR, and Truman killed  each killed way more than the Founding Father of Fascism Mussolini.
Click to expand...


They were politicians, not capitalists, especially FDR and Truman.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism exerts total control over the business place.
> 
> Fascism just manages what's going on in the business place.
> 
> You could see Communism as the producers of business, and Fascists are supervisors of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference from exerting total control and managing what's going on?
Click to expand...


Communists also care more about National Interest, than Capitalists.

The problem is Communists get rid of the free-Market completely which causes no competition, nor incentive, and is stifling of production.

Fascism on the other hand, promotes a happy median, where there is competition, incentive of a free-market, but where the private business is micro-managed for national interest, to benefit the nation, they also will even prop up businesses.

The Nazis knew how to get things done, they would renovate factories, and prop up business.

That's why they had a much better economic turn around than the U.S.A did in the Great Depression.


----------



## bripat9643

Vastator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Fascism has to be framed around nationalism. Usually with a strong authoritarian leader.  How the governance of that fascistic regime is fleshed out,  and what its specific policies are,  and how they are implemented is as diverse as peoples ideas for what's best for their nation.
> What you are suggesting,  is akin to saying "if a democracy isn't modled exactly like the USAs is not a democracy.  Were a democratic republic.  I know...  But you get the point.  There is room for shape and style.
Click to expand...


No, what I'm saying is akin to saying democracy is based on the popular vote.  That's the essential feature that makes a government democratic.  You're saying it doesn't have to be based on the popular vote, which is nonsensical.  Government control of so-called "private" industry is what makes a government fascist.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## Vastator

Wow!  We really need to have a thread on what fascism is.  And what fascism isn't.  This thread is getting totally derailed by having to put on a clinic,  so to speak,  as to what fascism is... 
But speaking to the OP; "no".  I do not see the left moving toward fascism.  I do see them racing headlong toward socialism,  or worse still...  Outright communism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 - 60 million in Raj India by Capitalist Britain.
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  Capitalism hasn't killed 20 million people in the USA, and you're blaming capitalism for what happened in India instead of imperialism.  I also think that figure is absurd, but I haven't researched the issue, so I won't render a judgement on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Late Victorian Holocausts - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communist propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-has-killed-more-than-20-million-people-in-37-victim-nations-since-world-war-ii/5492051
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism and the US government are two separate things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists like Churchill, FDR, and Truman killed  each killed way more than the Founding Father of Fascism Mussolini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were politicians, not capitalists, especially FDR and Truman.
Click to expand...


Capitalist promoting Politicians, who killed a good deal of people.


----------



## P@triot

Vastator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo...you think it’s impossible for the left to love their country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its impossible for today's left to love the nation,  as founded by our forefathers.  Additionally I find them unlikely to love the nation,  even as it is now.  The only love they have for this dirt; is for the socialist vision they wish to turn it into.
Click to expand...

You need to widen your view. You keep limiting it to the U.S. Fascism expands far beyond our borders. Yes, the left-wing dirt-bags of this country hate our nation. But that's not the case in Europe and other places.


----------



## Vastator

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Fascism has to be framed around nationalism. Usually with a strong authoritarian leader.  How the governance of that fascistic regime is fleshed out,  and what its specific policies are,  and how they are implemented is as diverse as peoples ideas for what's best for their nation.
> What you are suggesting,  is akin to saying "if a democracy isn't modled exactly like the USAs is not a democracy.  Were a democratic republic.  I know...  But you get the point.  There is room for shape and style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what I'm saying is akin to saying democracy is based on the popular vote.  That's the essential feature that makes a government democratic.  You're saying it doesn't have to be based on the popular vote, which is nonsensical.  Government control of so-called "private" industry is what makes a government fascist.  It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...

Its not as simple as that.


----------



## P@triot

Vastator said:


> Wow!  We really need to have a thread on what fascism is.  And what fascism isn't.  This thread is getting totally derailed by having to put on a clinic,  so to speak,  as to what fascism is...
> But speaking to the OP; "no".  I do not see the left moving toward fascism.  I do see them racing headlong toward socialism,  or worse still...  Outright communism.


Two sides of the exact same coin, chief. Both are totalitarianism. Totalitarianism is exclusively left-wing.


----------



## bripat9643

p





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism exerts total control over the business place.
> 
> Fascism just manages what's going on in the business place.
> 
> You could see Communism as the producers of business, and Fascists are supervisors of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference from exerting total control and managing what's going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists also care more about National Interest, than Capitalists.
> 
> The problem is Communists get rid of the free-Market completely which causes no competition, nor incentive, and is stifling of production.
> 
> Fascism on the other hand, promotes a happy median, where there is competition, incentive of a free-market, but where the private business is micro-managed for national interest, to benefit the nation, they also will even prop up businesses.
> 
> The Nazis knew how to get things done, they would renovate factories, and prop up business.
> 
> That's why they had a much better economic turn around than the U.S.A did in the Great Depression.
Click to expand...


That's true in a state that is only partially fascist.  Complete fascism would entail the abolition of private control of any kind.  There is actually no competition or market incentive.   Socalled "profits" are determined by the government, so where is the competition?


----------



## P@triot

Vastator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Fascism has to be framed around nationalism. Usually with a strong authoritarian leader.  How the governance of that fascistic regime is fleshed out,  and what its specific policies are,  and how they are implemented is as diverse as peoples ideas for what's best for their nation.
> What you are suggesting,  is akin to saying "if a democracy isn't modled exactly like the USAs is not a democracy.  Were a democratic republic.  I know...  But you get the point.  There is room for shape and style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what I'm saying is akin to saying democracy is based on the popular vote.  That's the essential feature that makes a government democratic.  You're saying it doesn't have to be based on the popular vote, which is nonsensical.  Government control of so-called "private" industry is what makes a government fascist.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as simple as that.
Click to expand...

Yes it is. And only the left uses the lame ass excuse "it's not that simple". It almost always _is_ that simple.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Fascism has to be framed around nationalism. Usually with a strong authoritarian leader.  How the governance of that fascistic regime is fleshed out,  and what its specific policies are,  and how they are implemented is as diverse as peoples ideas for what's best for their nation.
> What you are suggesting,  is akin to saying "if a democracy isn't modled exactly like the USAs is not a democracy.  Were a democratic republic.  I know...  But you get the point.  There is room for shape and style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government control of so-called "private" industry is what makes a government fascist.  It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...


Private businesses imported tons of Black slaves for cheap labor, now they've imported tons of Mexican illegals for cheap labor.

F Capitalism then.

They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism exerts total control over the business place.
> 
> Fascism just manages what's going on in the business place.
> 
> You could see Communism as the producers of business, and Fascists are supervisors of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference from exerting total control and managing what's going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists also care more about National Interest, than Capitalists.
> 
> The problem is Communists get rid of the free-Market completely which causes no competition, nor incentive, and is stifling of production.
> 
> Fascism on the other hand, promotes a happy median, where there is competition, incentive of a free-market, but where the private business is micro-managed for national interest, to benefit the nation, they also will even prop up businesses.
> 
> The Nazis knew how to get things done, they would renovate factories, and prop up business.
> 
> That's why they had a much better economic turn around than the U.S.A did in the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true in a state that is only partially fascist.  Complete fascism would entail the abolition of private control of any kind.  There is actually no competition or market incentive.   Socalled "profits" are determined by the government, so where is the competition?
Click to expand...


You're confusing Communism for Fascism.


----------



## bripat9643

Vastator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Fascism has to be framed around nationalism. Usually with a strong authoritarian leader.  How the governance of that fascistic regime is fleshed out,  and what its specific policies are,  and how they are implemented is as diverse as peoples ideas for what's best for their nation.
> What you are suggesting,  is akin to saying "if a democracy isn't modled exactly like the USAs is not a democracy.  Were a democratic republic.  I know...  But you get the point.  There is room for shape and style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what I'm saying is akin to saying democracy is based on the popular vote.  That's the essential feature that makes a government democratic.  You're saying it doesn't have to be based on the popular vote, which is nonsensical.  Government control of so-called "private" industry is what makes a government fascist.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as simple as that.
Click to expand...


Yes it is.  If you can't define the term with one or two sentences, then it's meaningless.  What leftists and facists typically do is produce a long list of criteria that supposedly make a government fascist.  The problem with that approach is that all the characteristics listed are found in other kinds of economic systems.   The only one that is peculiar to fascism is government control of nominally "private" property in the means of production.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Automobiles i*n the modern sense* were invented by Germany with Mercedes.


Bwahahahahahaha! Henry Ford built the automobile about 70 years before Mercedes even _thought_ about doing it - much less actually creating one.

Notice the propaganda in SSE's post? "in the modern sense". In the actual sense - the U.S. has built _everything_ before any other nation. And that's because nothing promotes prosperity and innovation like the free market.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism exerts total control over the business place.
> 
> Fascism just manages what's going on in the business place.
> 
> You could see Communism as the producers of business, and Fascists are supervisors of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference from exerting total control and managing what's going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists also care more about National Interest, than Capitalists.
> 
> The problem is Communists get rid of the free-Market completely which causes no competition, nor incentive, and is stifling of production.
> 
> Fascism on the other hand, promotes a happy median, where there is competition, incentive of a free-market, but where the private business is micro-managed for national interest, to benefit the nation, they also will even prop up businesses.
> 
> The Nazis knew how to get things done, they would renovate factories, and prop up business.
> 
> That's why they had a much better economic turn around than the U.S.A did in the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true in a state that is only partially fascist.  Complete fascism would entail the abolition of private control of any kind.  There is actually no competition or market incentive.   Socalled "profits" are determined by the government, so where is the competition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.
Click to expand...


There is little difference between the two - only a meaningless scrap of paper.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.


You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Similarities between the Dems and Nazis
1) fanatical assholes
2) religious bigotry
3) aligned with the Islamist
4) absolute government control
5) gun ban
6) white liberals definitely believe that they are superior to other white people
7) censorship of the Press
8) censorship of speech
9) anti democracy
10) propagandist
11) totally corrupt
12) crony capitalist


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.


More fascist propaganda...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Nationalism is a core tenant of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo...you think it’s impossible for the left to love their country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its impossible for today's left to love the nation,  as founded by our forefathers.  Additionally I find them unlikely to love the nation,  even as it is now.  The only love they have for this dirt; is for the socialist vision they wish to turn it into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to widen your view. You keep limiting it to the U.S. Fascism expands far beyond our borders. Yes, the left-wing dirt-bags of this country hate our nation. But that's not the case in Europe and other places.
Click to expand...


Capitalists hate this country, especially Elite / Jewish ones.

Jewish dominated Hollywood spreading Liberalism = Capitalist.

Jewish dominated Liberal media = Capitalist.

Companies hiring millions, and millions of illegal Mexicans = Capitalist

Silicon Valley hiring many Asians = Capitalist

Hospitals giving Abortions = Capitalist

Manufacturing jobs going to prop up semi-Communist enemies of America like China, or Vietnam = Capitalist.

No sort of planning, nor patriotism.

Capitalism is about "Me, Mine, and Now"


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automobiles i*n the modern sense* were invented by Germany with Mercedes.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha! Henry Ford built the automobile about 70 years before Mercedes even _thought_ about doing it - much less actually creating one.
> 
> Notice the propaganda in SSE's post? "in the modern sense". In the actual sense - the U.S. has build _everything_ before any other nation. And that's because nothing promotes prosperity and innovation like the free market.
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that's not right.

Mercedes-Benz - Wikipedia

_*Mercedes-Benz* (German: [mɛʁˈtseːdəsˌbɛnts]) is a global automobile manufacturer and a division of the German company Daimler AG. The brand is known for luxury vehicles, buses, coaches, and lorries. The headquarters is in Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg. The name first appeared in 1926 under Daimler-Benz.

Mercedes-Benz traces its origins to Daimler-Motoren-Gesellschaft's 1901 Mercedes and Karl Benz's 1886 Benz Patent-Motorwagen, *which is widely regarded as the first gasoline-powered automobile. *The slogan for the brand is "the best or nothing".[1]

_​


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Fascism has to be framed around nationalism. Usually with a strong authoritarian leader.  How the governance of that fascistic regime is fleshed out,  and what its specific policies are,  and how they are implemented is as diverse as peoples ideas for what's best for their nation.
> What you are suggesting,  is akin to saying "if a democracy isn't modled exactly like the USAs is not a democracy.  Were a democratic republic.  I know...  But you get the point.  There is room for shape and style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what I'm saying is akin to saying democracy is based on the popular vote.  That's the essential feature that makes a government democratic.  You're saying it doesn't have to be based on the popular vote, which is nonsensical.  Government control of so-called "private" industry is what makes a government fascist.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. And only the left uses the lame ass excuse "it's not that simple". It almost always _is_ that simple.
Click to expand...

Not this time.  That's why there are two different words,  with two different definitions for what is being discussed.  Confaltion is the problem here.  
Its like looking at a hand full of sand and declaring "its gray"! Only to be told "no,  its actually a bunch of white particles,  and black particles.  You just aren't looking closely enough".  Then summarily dismissing truth,  because you don't want to put in the effort to understand the very real difference.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
Click to expand...


Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...  This "rigid" sense of what fascism is limits ones scope of what ways it can be implemented.  Much in the way Democracies are practiced in limitless variations,  so to can fascist regimes.  The core principle being nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fascism can be anything you want it to be?  That makes the term meaningless.  If government doesn't make the decisions for "private" industry, then it isn't fascism.  It's capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Fascism has to be framed around nationalism. Usually with a strong authoritarian leader.  How the governance of that fascistic regime is fleshed out,  and what its specific policies are,  and how they are implemented is as diverse as peoples ideas for what's best for their nation.
> What you are suggesting,  is akin to saying "if a democracy isn't modled exactly like the USAs is not a democracy.  Were a democratic republic.  I know...  But you get the point.  There is room for shape and style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government control of so-called "private" industry is what makes a government fascist.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Private businesses imported tons of Black slaves for cheap labor, now they've imported tons of Mexican illegals for cheap labor.
> 
> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.
Click to expand...


Capitalism requires free labor, so slavery is incompatible with it.  The government is importing the Mexican illegals, not private business.  Government is supposed to control our borders.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?
Click to expand...

You couldn't find 20,000 to 30,000 people that capitalism has been responsible for the death of in the U.S.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?
Click to expand...

Sweden was just as capitalist before the war.  Why didn't it kill anyone then?  You're blaming capitalism for what politicians do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.
Click to expand...


Republicans are idiots being fed propaganda.

They almost all hate Illegal Immigrants, but support Capitalists.

Do, the numb skulls realize most Illegal Immigrants are hired by Capitalists?

I live near Brewster, NY a big Guatemalan illegal neighborhood.

About 30 Guatemalans would sit on the street-corners waiting to be picked up for work by you guessed it Capitalists.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.


Spoken like a true liberal. Racist. Hate for the free market. Vintage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true liberal. Racist. Hate for the free market. Vintage.
Click to expand...


Liberals are Racists now?
HAhaha.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
Click to expand...

It's really communist propaganda, but it suits the purposes of fascists.  As I have said previously, the two are actually indistinguishable.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really communist propaganda, but it suits the purposes of fascists.  As I have said previously, the two are actually indistinguishable.
Click to expand...


Well, if Capitalists killed more the Fascists, why all the kicking, and screaming about Fascism?


----------



## JakeStarkey

P@triot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists fear facts, discussions, science, and the exchange of information. And they will always resort to either violence - or advocating for violence - to prevent all of it.
> 
> ‘Punch them in the face’: Student tells cheering crowd how to shut up College Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have one of those assholes try that with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the key bripat9643 - they _only_ try it in mobs. They are cowards. If they don’t outnumber you 20 to 1, they won’t try punching you in the face.
> 
> That’s why I carry everywhere I go. One on one, I can send any progressive to the hospital in seconds. But nobody can fight 20 people at a time and that’s how the left operates.
> 
> I also refuse to stop if a mob of them blocks the street. I’m not having my head bashed in with a brick like Reginald Deny. If a mob of them blocks the street, I’m doing a U-turn if I can. If not, I’m hitting the gas and plowing right through them as fast as possible. I will not stop under any circumstances (and that goes double if my children are with me). I hope more states pass laws that prevent motorists from being charged with a crime if they hit people who are intentionally blocking a road, like (North or South Dakota?) did.
Click to expand...

Says one of those who ran in the runaway mob at Charlottesville.

You neo-fascist alt right Brownshirts are cowards, period.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> About 30 Guatemalans would sit on the street-corners waiting to be picked up for work by you guessed it Capitalists.


That's called the free-market. Your fear of it illustrates is that either you can't or won't compete with them. That's not capitalism's problem - that is _your_ problem. Show up and perform that labor better at a cheaper cost, and they will be picking YOU up for a ride rather than a Guatemalan.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vastator said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did Hitler need a ministry of propaganda? Why did he need Goerbels? _Oops_...
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mussolini was way less racist than FDR.
> 
> This idea that Fascists are all mega-racists is BS.
> 
> However, yes Mussolini put Italian interests first, but he wasn't really racist.
> 
> The leftists just kick, and scream Fascist, not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> So do Republicans, they join them, also not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Fascism one of the least understood forms of governance.  It is also often conflated with socialism.  Which really is a shame,  because the two are distinctly different.
Click to expand...

Fascism is distinctly and accurately conflated with Brown Shirt Alt Right mobs.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really communist propaganda, but it suits the purposes of fascists.  As I have said previously, the two are actually indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if Capitalists killed more the Fascists, why all the kicking, and screaming about Fascism?
Click to expand...

Where have I said capitalists killed more than fascists?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, if Capitalists killed more the Fascists, why all the kicking, and screaming about Fascism?


*A. *It *hasn't*

*B.* Because *nothing* trumps liberty. Nothing. I'd rather see more death and carnage in freedom than a well-oiled machine of oppression.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason every government including our own, churns out propaganda.  It can be useful...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and our government is filled with left-wing fascists (Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Elizabeth Warren, Chuck Schumer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are anything but fascists.  They are ardent multiculturalism, socialists. Nationalism is despised by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mussolini was way less racist than FDR.
> 
> This idea that Fascists are all mega-racists is BS.
> 
> However, yes Mussolini put Italian interests first, but he wasn't really racist.
> 
> The leftists just kick, and scream Fascist, not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> So do Republicans, they join them, also not knowing what they're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Fascism one of the least understood forms of governance.  It is also often conflated with socialism.  Which really is a shame,  because the two are distinctly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is distinctly and accurately conflated with Brown Shirt Alt Right mobs.
Click to expand...


All the violent goosestepping mobs in this election were Hillary supporters.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 30 Guatemalans would sit on the street-corners waiting to be picked up for work by you guessed it Capitalists.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called the free-market. Your fear of it illustrates is that either you can't or won't compete with them. That's not capitalism's problem - that is _your_ problem. Show up and perform that labor better at a cheaper cost, and they will be picking YOU up for a ride rather than a Guatemalan.
Click to expand...


The Free market sucks, if it supports illegal immigrants to get jobs over Americans, cut the wages of Americans, and as an added bonus Balkanize the U.S.A with a Mexican sub-culture whom many think Mexico should take back land in the U.S.A

Wow, what good patriots,  
Wow, What good planning.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true liberal. Racist. Hate for the free market. Vintage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are Racists now? HAhaha.
Click to expand...

Uh..yeah. And if you didn't swallow the progressive propaganda, you'd know that. Watch and LEARN...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Capitalists killed more the Fascists, why all the kicking, and screaming about Fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> *A. *It *hasn't*
> 
> *B.* Because *nothing* trumps liberty. Nothing. I'd rather see more death and carnage in freedom than a well-oiled machine of oppression.
Click to expand...


Capitalists of Britain stole resources from India, and Ireland for their Capitalism greed, 30 - 60 million starved to death as a result.

Capitalists of the U.S.A have caused perpetual war to promote Capitalism as the Capitalist Police force, 20 - 30 million were killed in these wars.

So sorry, but that's more killed by Capitalism, than Fascism.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Wow, What good planning.


I don't want my life planned out for me, snowflake. It speaks volumes about your child-like ineptitude that you feel you need someone to plan your life out for you.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> [Capitalists of Britain stole resources from India, and Ireland for their Capitalism greed, 30 - 60 million starved to death as a result.


That *wasn't* done by "capitalists", snowflake. That was done by *government*. Oppressive government. The same thing you desire now. Oh the irony...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true liberal. Racist. Hate for the free market. Vintage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are Racists now? HAhaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..yeah. And if you didn't swallow the progressive propaganda, you'd know that. Watch and LEARN...
Click to expand...


I hate Democrats too.

Democrats are Egalitarian jerks.

They think all demographics are equal, with no proof of that.

They also promote minorities to get votes, to replace both Whites, and Republicans in the process.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true liberal. Racist. Hate for the free market. Vintage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are Racists now? HAhaha.
Click to expand...

Uh..yeah. And if you didn't swallow the progressive propaganda, you'd know that. Watch and LEARN...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Now there is a clear statement you don't know history, P@triot.  The economic appropriation of Irish and Indian economic assets was done by capitalists and their companies.  You want unfettered capitalism, and that is what happens without government leveling the playing field.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I hate Democrats too.


Well...as a true fascist...you hate _everything_ unless it looks like you, thinks like you, acts like you, and bows to your will. You don't have to tell us about your hate. We already know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true liberal. Racist. Hate for the free market. Vintage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are Racists now? HAhaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..yeah. And if you didn't swallow the progressive propaganda, you'd know that. Watch and LEARN...
Click to expand...


The political terms "Left" and "Right" were first used during the French Revolution (1789–1799) and referred to seating arrangements in the French parliament: those who sat to the right of the chair of the parliamentary president were broadly supportive of the institutions of the monarchist Old Regime.[15][16][17][18] The original Right in France was formed as a reaction against the "Left" and comprised those politicians supporting hierarchy, tradition and clericalism.[4]:693 The use of the expression _la droite_ ("the right") became prominent in France after the restoration of the monarchy in 1815, when it was applied to the Ultra-royalists.[19] The people of English-speaking countries did not apply the terms "right" and "left" to their own politics until the 20th century.[20]

Although the right-wing originated with traditional conservatives, monarchists and reactionaries, the term extreme right-wing has also been applied to movements including fascists, Nazis and racial supremacists.[21] From the 1830s to the 1880s, there was a shift in the Western world of social class structure and the economy, moving away from nobility and aristocracy towards capitalism.[22] This general economic shift toward capitalism affected centre-right movements such as the British Conservative Party, which responded by becoming supportive of capitalism.[23] In the United States, the Right includes both economic and social conservatives.[24] In Europe, economic conservatives are usually considered liberal and the Right includes nationalists, nativist opposition to immigration, religious conservatives and historically a significant presence of right-wing movements with anti-capitalist sentiments including conservatives and fascists who opposed what they saw as the selfishness and excessive materialism inherent in contemporary capitalism.[25][26]


Right-wing politics - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true liberal. Racist. Hate for the free market. Vintage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are Racists now? HAhaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..yeah. And if you didn't swallow the progressive propaganda, you'd know that. Watch and LEARN...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The political terms "Left" and "Right" were first used during the French Revolution (1789–1799) and referred to seating arrangements in the French parliament: those who sat to the right of the chair of the parliamentary president were broadly supportive of the institutions of the monarchist Old Regime.[15][16][17][18] The original Right in France was formed as a reaction against the "Left" and comprised those politicians supporting hierarchy, tradition and clericalism.[4]:693 The use of the expression _la droite_ ("the right") became prominent in France after the restoration of the monarchy in 1815, when it was applied to the Ultra-royalists.[19] The people of English-speaking countries did not apply the terms "right" and "left" to their own politics until the 20th century.[20]
> 
> Although the right-wing originated with traditional conservatives, monarchists and reactionaries, the term extreme right-wing has also been applied to movements including fascists, Nazis and racial supremacists.[21] From the 1830s to the 1880s, there was a shift in the Western world of social class structure and the economy, moving away from nobility and aristocracy towards capitalism.[22] This general economic shift toward capitalism affected centre-right movements such as the British Conservative Party, which responded by becoming supportive of capitalism.[23] In the United States, the Right includes both economic and social conservatives.[24] In Europe, economic conservatives are usually considered liberal and the Right includes nationalists, nativist opposition to immigration, religious conservatives and historically a significant presence of right-wing movements with anti-capitalist sentiments including conservatives and fascists who opposed what they saw as the selfishness and excessive materialism inherent in contemporary capitalism.[25][26]
> 
> 
> Right-wing politics - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Do you have a point, here? Nothing you just stated disputed the fact that fascism is totalitarianism and totalitarianism is exclusively left-wing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Democrats too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...as a true fascist...you hate _everything_ unless it looks like you, thinks like you, acts like you, and bows to your will. You don't have to tell us about your hate. We already know.
Click to expand...


I don't tolerate garbage.

I think tolerance is the main issue with Humanity.

Tolerance is a bad thing, no?


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, What good planning.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my life planned out for me, snowflake. It speaks volumes about your child-like ineptitude that you feel you need someone to plan your life out for you.
Click to expand...

Bad form...  Why take the leftist path of resorting to name calling. What is being discussed in regard to form of governance is the planning of the nations future.  Not your individual persons.  I love capitalism as well.  However like anything else...  Taken to the extreme,  it can have adverse effects long term.  If one is only concerned about the here,  and now.  For themselves alone...  Then unchecked capitalism is clearly the best form of governance... Bit if one is concerned for the long term success of their nation and descendants...  One has to realize the limitations,  and adverse effects of unchecked capitalism.
A fascistic regime can strike a happy balance between the two.  Not saying it always has.  But it certainly can.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Capitalism then.
> 
> They care only about business, it's all about greed, nothing about our future of having to deal with a diminished White America, nothing about the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true liberal. Racist. Hate for the free market. Vintage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are Racists now? HAhaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..yeah. And if you didn't swallow the progressive propaganda, you'd know that. Watch and LEARN...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The political terms "Left" and "Right" were first used during the French Revolution (1789–1799) and referred to seating arrangements in the French parliament: those who sat to the right of the chair of the parliamentary president were broadly supportive of the institutions of the monarchist Old Regime.[15][16][17][18] The original Right in France was formed as a reaction against the "Left" and comprised those politicians supporting hierarchy, tradition and clericalism.[4]:693 The use of the expression _la droite_ ("the right") became prominent in France after the restoration of the monarchy in 1815, when it was applied to the Ultra-royalists.[19] The people of English-speaking countries did not apply the terms "right" and "left" to their own politics until the 20th century.[20]
> 
> Although the right-wing originated with traditional conservatives, monarchists and reactionaries, the term extreme right-wing has also been applied to movements including fascists, Nazis and racial supremacists.[21] From the 1830s to the 1880s, there was a shift in the Western world of social class structure and the economy, moving away from nobility and aristocracy towards capitalism.[22] This general economic shift toward capitalism affected centre-right movements such as the British Conservative Party, which responded by becoming supportive of capitalism.[23] In the United States, the Right includes both economic and social conservatives.[24] In Europe, economic conservatives are usually considered liberal and the Right includes nationalists, nativist opposition to immigration, religious conservatives and historically a significant presence of right-wing movements with anti-capitalist sentiments including conservatives and fascists who opposed what they saw as the selfishness and excessive materialism inherent in contemporary capitalism.[25][26]
> 
> 
> Right-wing politics - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a point, here? Nothing you just stated disputed the fact that fascism is totalitarianism and totalitarianism is exclusively left-wing.
Click to expand...


Well, according to the Original Right wing, and Liberal definitions.

I'm a Right winger, and you're a Liberal.

Liberals = Liberty.

Right Wingers = Traditions, and Inequality.

So, how does that make me, rather than you the Liberal?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, What good planning.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my life planned out for me, snowflake. It speaks volumes about your child-like ineptitude that you feel you need someone to plan your life out for you.
Click to expand...


I want my country to plan for the future. 
So that the next generation of children don't live like garbage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.
Click to expand...


Fascism is actually pretty intermediate between Capitalism, and Communism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not neccessarily. Under fascism private property,  and business is allowed. Socialism however most always has the state lay claim to everything.
> I find the left to be much more akin to socialism,  than fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> It's allowed in name only.  Since the government makes all the business decisions, there is no real private property in business.  The so-called "owners" have been reduced to factory managers.  That's where the left wants to take this country.  That's why they have their infantile tantrums whenever their fascist regulatory regime is dismantled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Under a fascist government business decisions would have to be weighed against national interests.  Which acts as a checks, and balanced type of oversight.  Private ownership is still legit. As is individual profits. One thing a fascist government would prevent a business from doing would be moving jobs to a foreign country,  in order to profit at the expense of the domestic labor force.
> No big deal really.  All businesses in our country are already beholden to many laws.  Its just that under fascism, said laws would always be weighed against nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  The reality is that government makes all the important business decisions.  It decides what is produced, how much is produced, where it is produced, the price for what is produced and the wages paid to produce it.  It also decides thousands of other details.  These decisions are all justified by "the national interest."   Whatever the excuse or motive, it's still fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Communism.
> 
> Fascism only has minimal control over Companies, mostly just to make sure they benefit National interest.
> 
> In today's America, it would obviously include cracking down on companies who export jobs to China, and who import Mexican illegals to the U.S.A.
> 
> How does that benefit the National Interest?
> 
> This is not Patriotic, nor Democratic.
> 
> These are Capitalists ruining a nation for cheap labor.
> 
> Only because  many Americans are weak, and stupid, they tolerate it.
> 
> Yeah, charts like this below prove why the U.S.A is failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wrong.  Fascism exerts total control over private business.  That's what we observed in Germany, Italy and Spain.  The justification is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


The fruits of Fascism produce much better economic results than Communism, and slightly better economic results than Capitalism.

Why did  Franco's Spain see the #1 economic growth period in Europe of the 20th century.

Why did Hitler's Germany see the #1 economic growth period  of any major power in the Great Depression era.

Keep in mind FDR saw the #1 economic growth period in the U.S.A during the 20th century, and he was dwarfed by Hitler's economic growth of the Great Depression.

Which then again, proves Micro-Managing an economy in a loosely private Free-Market wields the best results, as FDR was the most like a Fascist in America's history.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden was just as capitalist before the war.  Why didn't it kill anyone then?  You're blaming capitalism for what politicians do.
Click to expand...


Sweden in the 17th century killed a lot of people, they first killed millions of Germans in the 30 Year War, then they killed millions of Poles in the Deluge.

Not that I'd be so ignorant to call them Capitalist back then.

However, more like Mercantilism, which BTW was in some ways a sort of proto-Capitalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't find 20,000 to 30,000 people that capitalism has been responsible for the death of in the U.S.
Click to expand...


Capitalism wiped out entire tribes of people.

The Tasmanian Aborigines, and the Selk'nam Genocide are prime examples of this.

How many tribes have been wiped out by Fascism?


----------



## JakeStarkey

wikipedia, which can be changed by anybody, is not a good source for definitions of "left" and "right" and for terms like "fascism."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden was just as capitalist before the war.  Why didn't it kill anyone then?  You're blaming capitalism for what politicians do.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and Germany killed a lot in WW1 too.

So, maybe Germans are the problem, rather than Fascism?

Considering that Germany wasn't Fascist in WW1.

What was Germany in WW1?
Wasn't it a Capitalist Monarchy?

But, I guess that's "Cool" hardly any Jews were killed then.

Instead Kaiser gased White Christians by the millions, with mustard gas.

But, they weren't Jews... So it doesn't matter.. Right?


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> Now there is a clear statement you don't know history, P@triot.  The economic appropriation of Irish and Indian economic assets was done by capitalists and their companies.  You want unfettered capitalism, and that is what happens without government leveling the playing field.


Really?  How did the capitalists appropriate anything without the government using force?


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is actually pretty intermediate between Capitalism, and Communism.
Click to expand...

It's only "intermediate" in the sense that it's not further left than communism.  However, it is about 95% of the way to communism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is actually pretty intermediate between Capitalism, and Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only "intermediate" in the sense that it's not further left than communism.  However, it is about 95% of the way to communism.
Click to expand...


Nope, because Fascism allows private ownership of business, and land.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden was just as capitalist before the war.  Why didn't it kill anyone then?  You're blaming capitalism for what politicians do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweden in the 17th century killed a lot of people, they first killed millions of Germans in the 30 Year War, then they killed millions of Poles in the Deluge.
> 
> Not that I'd be so ignorant to call them Capitalist back then.
> 
> However, more like Mercantilism, which BTW was in some ways a sort of proto-Capitalism.
Click to expand...

Sweden wasn't capitalist in the 17th Century, so your agrument is dashed right there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - 30 million by the Capitalist U.S.A since WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden was just as capitalist before the war.  Why didn't it kill anyone then?  You're blaming capitalism for what politicians do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweden in the 17th century killed a lot of people, they first killed millions of Germans in the 30 Year War, then they killed millions of Poles in the Deluge.
> 
> Not that I'd be so ignorant to call them Capitalist back then.
> 
> However, more like Mercantilism, which BTW was in some ways a sort of proto-Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden wasn't capitalist in the 17th Century, so your agrument is dashed right there.
Click to expand...


Sure, but you were implying that Swedes were uber-Peaceful.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is actually pretty intermediate between Capitalism, and Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only "intermediate" in the sense that it's not further left than communism.  However, it is about 95% of the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because Fascism allows private ownership of business, and land.
Click to expand...


It doesn't allow private ownership in any real sense.  If you don't have control, then you don't have ownership.  If you have a title to a car, but your brother in law ts to use it whenever he wants, then he's the true owner, not you.  Under fascism, the so-called "owners" have no control.  The government makes all the decisions.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fascist propaganda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why has Capitalist U.S.A killed way more in the modern era than Social Democracy Sweden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden was just as capitalist before the war.  Why didn't it kill anyone then?  You're blaming capitalism for what politicians do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweden in the 17th century killed a lot of people, they first killed millions of Germans in the 30 Year War, then they killed millions of Poles in the Deluge.
> 
> Not that I'd be so ignorant to call them Capitalist back then.
> 
> However, more like Mercantilism, which BTW was in some ways a sort of proto-Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden wasn't capitalist in the 17th Century, so your agrument is dashed right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but you were implying that Swedes were uber-Peaceful.
Click to expand...


They were when they were capitalists before WW II.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is actually pretty intermediate between Capitalism, and Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only "intermediate" in the sense that it's not further left than communism.  However, it is about 95% of the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because Fascism allows private ownership of business, and land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't allow private ownership in any real sense.  If you don't have control, then you don't have ownership.  If you have a title to a car, but your brother in law ts to use it whenever he wants, then he's the true owner, not you.  Under fascism, the so-called "owners" have no control.  The government makes all the decisions.
Click to expand...


Totally off base.

Fascism would  step in to regulate private enterprise if they didn't benefit national interest.
Communism would step in to replace, and destroy private enterprise, because enterprise causes inequality.

Not the same thing.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, What good planning.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my life planned out for me, snowflake. It speaks volumes about your child-like ineptitude that you feel you need someone to plan your life out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want my country to plan for the future.
> So that the next generation of children don't live like garbage.
Click to expand...

Every person in the country is always planning for the future.  The question is who clans will prevail, mine of the government's.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is actually pretty intermediate between Capitalism, and Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only "intermediate" in the sense that it's not further left than communism.  However, it is about 95% of the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because Fascism allows private ownership of business, and land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't allow private ownership in any real sense.  If you don't have control, then you don't have ownership.  If you have a title to a car, but your brother in law ts to use it whenever he wants, then he's the true owner, not you.  Under fascism, the so-called "owners" have no control.  The government makes all the decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally off base.
> 
> Fascism would  step in to regulate private enterprise if they didn't benefit national interest.
> Communism would step in to replace, and destroy private enterprise, because enterprise causes inequality.
> 
> Not the same thing.
Click to expand...

OF course, the government always steps in on every decision.  Once it starts setting wage rates and prices, then it is forced by economic necisisty to regulate production, sale price, quantity produced, and every other aspect of the production process.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, What good planning.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my life planned out for me, snowflake. It speaks volumes about your child-like ineptitude that you feel you need someone to plan your life out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want my country to plan for the future.
> So that the next generation of children don't live like garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every person in the country is always planning for the future.  The question is who clans will prevail, mine of the government's.
Click to expand...


This country has no central planning.

So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the weakened U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.

We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, What good planning.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my life planned out for me, snowflake. It speaks volumes about your child-like ineptitude that you feel you need someone to plan your life out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want my country to plan for the future.
> So that the next generation of children don't live like garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every person in the country is always planning for the future.  The question is who clans will prevail, mine of the government's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.
> 
> We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
Click to expand...


Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is actually pretty intermediate between Capitalism, and Communism.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only "intermediate" in the sense that it's not further left than communism.  However, it is about 95% of the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because Fascism allows private ownership of business, and land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't allow private ownership in any real sense.  If you don't have control, then you don't have ownership.  If you have a title to a car, but your brother in law ts to use it whenever he wants, then he's the true owner, not you.  Under fascism, the so-called "owners" have no control.  The government makes all the decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally off base.
> 
> Fascism would  step in to regulate private enterprise if they didn't benefit national interest.
> Communism would step in to replace, and destroy private enterprise, because enterprise causes inequality.
> 
> Not the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OF course, the government always steps in on every decision.  Once it starts setting wage rates and prices, then it is forced by economic necisisty to regulate production, sale price, quantity produced, and every other aspect of the production process.
Click to expand...


Not as much as your claiming.

Why would it matter?

Fascism = better economic growth than Capitalism.

So, if the policies you list bring forward better economic growth.

What's the problem?


----------



## WaitingFor2020

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



It never fails that P@t gets everything 180 degrees in the wrong direction.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, What good planning.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my life planned out for me, snowflake. It speaks volumes about your child-like ineptitude that you feel you need someone to plan your life out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want my country to plan for the future.
> So that the next generation of children don't live like garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every person in the country is always planning for the future.  The question is who clans will prevail, mine of the government's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.
> 
> We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.
Click to expand...


Completely drifted off from my point.

Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.

This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A

Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my life planned out for me, snowflake. It speaks volumes about your child-like ineptitude that you feel you need someone to plan your life out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my country to plan for the future.
> So that the next generation of children don't live like garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every person in the country is always planning for the future.  The question is who clans will prevail, mine of the government's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.
> 
> We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely drifted off from my point.
> 
> Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.
> 
> This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
> I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A
> 
> Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.
Click to expand...


Capitalism didn't do that.  Democrat politicians are responsible.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Sounds like you are so uneducated you don't even know the def of liberal.
Latin, liber, free.
For the individual and small gov
You'll be saying hitler was a socialist next.
Hint,  he inserted national before socialist because he hated socialists


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my country to plan for the future.
> So that the next generation of children don't live like garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Every person in the country is always planning for the future.  The question is who clans will prevail, mine of the government's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.
> 
> We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely drifted off from my point.
> 
> Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.
> 
> This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
> I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A
> 
> Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism didn't do that.  Democrat politicians are responsible.
Click to expand...


Capitalism is just as bad, if not worse than Democrats for going against National Interest.

Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of illegal Mexicans.

Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of people in China.

The reason is?
Cheap labor.

Capitalism may have at one time been good for America.

No more, the greed has become too intense, and Capitalism has become a massive screw-up.


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my country to plan for the future.
> So that the next generation of children don't live like garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Every person in the country is always planning for the future.  The question is who clans will prevail, mine of the government's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.
> 
> We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely drifted off from my point.
> 
> Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.
> 
> This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
> I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A
> 
> Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism didn't do that.  Democrat politicians are responsible.
Click to expand...

Don't know the difference between an adjective and a noun either.
Boy, the ignorance is astaunding


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every person in the country is always planning for the future.  The question is who clans will prevail, mine of the government's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.
> 
> We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely drifted off from my point.
> 
> Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.
> 
> This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
> I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A
> 
> Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism didn't do that.  Democrat politicians are responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is just as bad, if not worse than Democrats for going against National Interest.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of people in China.
> 
> The reason is?
> Cheap labor.
> 
> Capitalism may have at one time been good for America.
> 
> No more, the greed has become too intense, and Capitalism has become a massive screw-up.
Click to expand...


Capitalists can't hire anyone the government hasn't allowed to enter the country, so your argument fails.  The politicians are responsible, not capitalists.


----------



## ph3iron

RUNVS said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
Click to expand...

Of course.
Facts don't matter to the C grabber white boy cult


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are so uneducated you don't even know the def of liberal.
> Latin, liber, free.
> For the individual and small gov
> You'll be saying hitler was a socialist next.
> Hint,  he inserted national before socialist because he hated socialists
Click to expand...


Fascists put Nation first.

Capitalists put Capitalism greed first.

The Capitalist sees amassing wealth as central.... Therefor there's no patriotism.

The Fascist  patriot will support people dying of poverty, or lack of healthcare.... Capitalists on the other hand see this all as a insult to Capitalism to help people.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Sounds like you never heard "patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel"?
I guess you never heard of the owner of the comment either


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.
> 
> We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely drifted off from my point.
> 
> Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.
> 
> This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
> I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A
> 
> Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism didn't do that.  Democrat politicians are responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is just as bad, if not worse than Democrats for going against National Interest.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of people in China.
> 
> The reason is?
> Cheap labor.
> 
> Capitalism may have at one time been good for America.
> 
> No more, the greed has become too intense, and Capitalism has become a massive screw-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists can't hire anyone the government hasn't allowed to enter the country, so your argument fails.  The politicians are responsible, not capitalists.
Click to expand...


A.) It's impossible for any government to keep out 100% of immigrants.

B.) What have Capitalist Republicans done about Mexicans? 
Actually it all started with Reagan's Amnesty of over a million Mexican illegals.
Actually the biggest number of Mexicans flooded in under W Bush.

C.) The Chamber of Commerce a Capitalist Republican organization, supports illegals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you never heard "patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel"?
> I guess you never heard of the owner of the comment either
Click to expand...


The Capitalist elite use Pseudo-Patriotism to support war, so they can make profits off of War.

A lot of Fascists (Not all) are actually against Neo-Conservative Wars.

A lot of Fascists care more about securing National Interest, and  true Patriotism at home.

Sure, there's been wars fought by Fascists too.

But, Franco didn't get involved in WW2, and was basically a Fascist.

Capitalists have also gone to a lot of war, as have Communists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the U.S.A, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt.
> 
> We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely drifted off from my point.
> 
> Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.
> 
> This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
> I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A
> 
> Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism didn't do that.  Democrat politicians are responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is just as bad, if not worse than Democrats for going against National Interest.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of people in China.
> 
> The reason is?
> Cheap labor.
> 
> Capitalism may have at one time been good for America.
> 
> No more, the greed has become too intense, and Capitalism has become a massive screw-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists can't hire anyone the government hasn't allowed to enter the country, so your argument fails.  The politicians are responsible, not capitalists.
Click to expand...


Republicans claim to be so good with facts, figures, and saving people money.

Well, explain how deporting, and building walls, is cheaper, and more effective in keeping out Illegal immigrants, as opposed to throwing those who hire illegals in jail?

Well, explain how having people pay for prime rates for private healthcare with profit incentive jacking up prices, is somehow more beneficial than National healthcare?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing Communism for Fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing ideological propaganda with reality. They are two sides of the exact same coin. Both are totalitarian. Period. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is actually pretty intermediate between Capitalism, and Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only "intermediate" in the sense that it's not further left than communism.  However, it is about 95% of the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because Fascism allows private ownership of business, and land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under fascism, the so-called "owners" have no control.  The government makes all the decisions.
Click to expand...


The point, and appeal of Fascism is to limit, rather than eliminate control of Capitalist business decisions.

1.) Those who hire illegals, or foreigners overseas (Outsourcing) are put behind bars.

2.) Micro-manage media, and Hollywood, to purge it of a lot of it's biased Liberal propaganda.

3.) Micro-manage Colleges, and schools, to purge it of a lot of it's biased Liberal propaganda.

What's the Republican solution?

Freedoms not going to do anything.

Capitalism is part of the problem.

Jews are part of the problem.

So, do we trust Republicans who put Freedom, Capitalists, and Jews first which destroys America.
or
Do we trust a more Fascist approach which Micro-manages for National Interest?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> This country has no central planning.


Nor should it. If that’s to scary for you, you should find a new nation to call home.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Republicans claim to be so good with facts, figures, and saving people money.
> 
> Well, explain how deporting, and building walls, is cheaper, and more effective in keeping out Illegal immigrants, as opposed to throwing those who hire illegals in jail?


Because a job is not the only reason illegal aliens come here. Hell, it’s not even a top five reason, genius.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor should it. If that’s to scary for you, you should find a new nation to call home.
Click to expand...


Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.

Well, except when it comes to terrorism, then it's time to go War far away for Islamist's living in the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans claim to be so good with facts, figures, and saving people money.
> 
> Well, explain how deporting, and building walls, is cheaper, and more effective in keeping out Illegal immigrants, as opposed to throwing those who hire illegals in jail?
> 
> 
> 
> Because a job is not the only reason illegal aliens come here. Hell, it’s not even a top five reason, genius.
Click to expand...


Jobs support Illegal Immigrants with income.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.


That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Jobs support Illegal Immigrants with income.


And yet many illegal aliens don't have a job because progressive welfare, housing, food stamps, and medicaid also supports them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
Click to expand...


So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?

Like.

1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
6.) People dying from poverty.
7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.


See what I mean about your _perceived_ "problems"? There is no lack of healthcare in the U.S. In fact, we have an *abundance* of it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs support Illegal Immigrants with income.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet many illegal aliens don't have a job because progressive welfare, housing, food stamps, and medicaid also supports them.
Click to expand...


Actually, they're not supposed to get welfare, unless they have children.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.


You don't even realize that you just defeated your own position. Immigration is already the constitutional responsibility of the federal government. And you're claiming they are failing miserably at it. Well, if the federal government can't even succeed at what they are constitutionally responsible for, why would you want to expand their power into something that they aren't constitutionally responsible for?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs support Illegal Immigrants with income.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet many illegal aliens don't have a job because progressive welfare, housing, food stamps, and medicaid also supports them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they're not supposed to get welfare, unless they have children.
Click to expand...

But they do. Ask Barack Insane Obama's aunt in (Arizona?).


----------



## ScienceRocks

It isn't liberals that has made this country the most imprisoned on earth. Hell, we were trying to change that. 
It isn't liberals that started the war on drugs that breaks the forth amendment of our constitution. 
It isn't liberals that want to let gays, trans and non-religious be fired or even beaten for being different.
It isn't liberals that want to force religious conformity on all.

Allowing people to be who they're is fascism in your mind? What a sad little mind you must have.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean about your _perceived_ "problems"? There is no lack of healthcare in the U.S. In fact, we have an *abundance* of it.
Click to expand...


Because the U.S.A has Universal Healthcare.
Just the most stupid, and inefficient form of it.... The U.S.A covers most people who don't get Healthcare, with Medicaid, or Medicare.... Then the uninsured get their ER visits covered by the Government.

(Well before ACA) 
Now basically everyone's covered.


----------



## ScienceRocks

WaitingFor2020 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never fails that P@t gets everything 180 degrees in the wrong direction.
Click to expand...


I swear liberterianism and the alt-right is nothing more then "made"' up facts that make up an alt-reality that is so 180 from the real world. Ones mind must be totally fucked to believe in this shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even realize that you just defeated your own position. Immigration is already the constitutional responsibility of the federal government. And you're claiming they are failing miserably at it. Well, if the federal government can't even succeed at what they are constitutionally responsible for, why would you want to expand their power into something that they aren't constitutionally responsible for?
Click to expand...


They've failed because Capitalists, Liberals, and Jews have kicked, and screamed for Immigration.

Keep in mind, there were basically no Liberals, before Jews used Capitalist freedom of Hollywood, and the media to brainwash the masses to kick, and scream 
about racists, and Fascists as a reaction to WW2.

What did Republicans do?
Kick, and scream about racists, and Fascists too.

As you do.

Well, when the Brown people overtake America, your Republicans will vanish too.

No commonsense.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Republicans only cut taxes,and go to war.

Other than that, they're castrated figure-heads.

Who have done jack about Immigration illegal, or legal , jack about  abortion, jack about Gay marriage, jack about Affirmative Action discriminating aga_inst their biggest fan-base the White male, jack about outsourced jobs._
(Which are all big Republican fan-bases)

Democrats on the other hand, are doers, they've done everything they've wanted, even if most of it is also garbage.
_
_


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, when the Brown people overtake America, your Republicans will vanish too.


Nobody will ever “take over America” my very scared little friend - because real Americans such as myself, BriPat, Broke Loser, etc. will *never* allow it.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Republicans only cut taxes,and go to war. Other than that, they're castrated figure-heads. Who *have done jack about Immigration illegal*


Remember what I said about how fascists will do anything to prevent facts and promote propaganda? Well, you just proved that yet _again_...

Fear of deportation drives people off food stamps in US

New illegal immigration numbers reveal Trump’s incredible impact on the border

Canada's Trudeau warns against entering country 'irregularly'


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  Just consider the banking system.  You don't think the federal reserve controls what banks do?  It most certainly does.  It controls the interest rates they charge, the reserves they have on hand,  the qualifications required of mortgage recipients and thousands of other details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely drifted off from my point.
> 
> Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.
> 
> This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
> I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A
> 
> Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism didn't do that.  Democrat politicians are responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is just as bad, if not worse than Democrats for going against National Interest.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of people in China.
> 
> The reason is?
> Cheap labor.
> 
> Capitalism may have at one time been good for America.
> 
> No more, the greed has become too intense, and Capitalism has become a massive screw-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists can't hire anyone the government hasn't allowed to enter the country, so your argument fails.  The politicians are responsible, not capitalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans claim to be so good with facts, figures, and saving people money.
> 
> Well, explain how deporting, and building walls, is cheaper, and more effective in keeping out Illegal immigrants, as opposed to throwing those who hire illegals in jail?
> 
> Well, explain how having people pay for prime rates for private healthcare with profit incentive jacking up prices, is somehow more beneficial than National healthcare?
Click to expand...


It's far easier to keep them out in the first place than it is to deport them once they are here.  The latter requires a legal process, which is never cheap, and the Dims will piss and moan about every last one claiming they are good hard workers just looking for a better life.  Keeping them off our soil in the first place is the much more politically palatable option.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when the Brown people overtake America, your Republicans will vanish too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody will ever “take over America” my very scared little friend - because real Americans such as myself, BriPat, Broke Loser, etc. will *never* allow it.
Click to expand...


If 70% of the U.S.A is Mexican. 
(Which is very likely in the future)
It's pretty hard to solve a war against Mexicans.

Furthermore, most of the younger generations aren't like you, they're mostly Liberal.

You've failed in all aspects.

America as we know it, is done for, 
you'd 
have to be dumb not to know it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely drifted off from my point.
> 
> Capitalism has empowered a Mexican fifth column, and a semi-Communist China hostile to us all in the name of cheap labor.
> 
> This will most likely lead to this countries demise.
> I'd say within 50 years there's a 95% chance of either Mexicans, or Chinese overthrowing the U.S.A
> 
> Why? Because of Capitalist idiots immediate greed for cheap labor, to the expenses of future generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism didn't do that.  Democrat politicians are responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is just as bad, if not worse than Democrats for going against National Interest.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Capitalists be they Republicans, or Democrats hire tons of people in China.
> 
> The reason is?
> Cheap labor.
> 
> Capitalism may have at one time been good for America.
> 
> No more, the greed has become too intense, and Capitalism has become a massive screw-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists can't hire anyone the government hasn't allowed to enter the country, so your argument fails.  The politicians are responsible, not capitalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans claim to be so good with facts, figures, and saving people money.
> 
> Well, explain how deporting, and building walls, is cheaper, and more effective in keeping out Illegal immigrants, as opposed to throwing those who hire illegals in jail?
> 
> Well, explain how having people pay for prime rates for private healthcare with profit incentive jacking up prices, is somehow more beneficial than National healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's far easier to keep them out in the first place than it is to deport them once they are here.  The latter requires a legal process, which is never cheap, and the Dims will piss and moan about every last one claiming they are good hard workers just looking for a better life.  Keeping them off our soil in the first place is the much more politically palatable option.
Click to expand...


If illegals have no source of income, they'll leave, that's a lot cheaper than deporting them.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> America as we know it, is done for, you'd have to be dumb not to know it.


Clearly the United States with its independence and personal responsibility requirements is far too scary a place for you. The way to rectify that is to move to a nation where the government controls and plans _everything_ - like Raul Castro’s Cuba.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If 70% of the U.S.A is Mexican. (Which is very likely in the future) It's pretty hard to solve a war against Mexicans.


How do you figure? Like Adolf Hitler (who you worship), Mexico disarmed their citizens. One hundred armed Americans could _easily_ defeat every citizen in Mexico. Would you like to try again?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans only cut taxes,and go to war. Other than that, they're castrated figure-heads. Who *have done jack about Immigration illegal*
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what I said about how fascists will do anything to prevent facts and promote propaganda? Well, you just proved that yet _again_...
> 
> Fear of deportation drives people off food stamps in US
> 
> New illegal immigration numbers reveal Trump’s incredible impact on the border
> 
> Canada's Trudeau warns against entering country 'irregularly'
Click to expand...


Hahaha, my Pawling New York still has loads of Hispanics most whom weren't here 25 years ago, so does regional Brewster, New York, and Danbury, Connecticut.

I've seen absolutely no difference since Trump has taken office.

Even if Trump's doing a little better at the border, 
then
WTF? What about the frigging 10 million, or so illegals already here? 
"Crickets"

I was actually more Pro-Trump.

Now, I don't see much of a difference... Keep in mind Obama also deported some Illegals. .. Actually more than W Bush did.... Even if Trump's only deported a little more than Obama.... I see still that as doing "Jack"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> America as we know it, is done for, you'd have to be dumb not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the United States with its independence and personal responsibility requirements is far too scary a place for you. The way to rectify that is to move to a nation where the government controls and plans _everything_ - like Raul Castro’s Cuba.
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers were different than you, perhaps different from me too.
But probably more like me. (Just it was a different time without many inventions)

What The Founding Fathers Thought About Corporations

The Founding Fathers Supported  Socialized Medicine

Naturalization Act of 1790 - Wikipedia

The Founding Fathers Were Not Libertarians | HuffPost

Angela Carella: Founding fathers worried about corporate clout


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 70% of the U.S.A is Mexican. (Which is very likely in the future) It's pretty hard to solve a war against Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure? Like Adolf Hitler (who you worship), Mexico disarmed their citizens. One hundred armed Americans could _easily_ defeat every citizen in Mexico. Would you like to try again?
Click to expand...


 I consider myself a Polish Fascist, I don't even like Germans, or Nazis.

But, I do think Nazis had some good ideas, and also some bad ideas.

Unfortunately Nazis went too crazy, but so did Capitalist Britain in the Victorian era, or Communists.

I fail to see why Fascism should be thrown out as having no substance because of Hitler?

In fact, I wonder if Hitler was even legit, Wall street bankers financed Hitler, and Wall street bankers also financed Soviets. (In some cases some financiers financed both Nazis, and Soviets, like Rockerfeller, or Max Warburg, or JP Morgan)

It makes me question if the Nazis were just some Globalist plot.

Indeed, the Nazis have created a good backlash against the Right-Wing.

Pretty much anything that supports Nation first, or White people will have people screeching Nazi, at you.

Just kind of proves it's great to be a Fascist, the elite hate us so much, then we should be Fascist.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Founding Fathers were different than you, perhaps different from me too.
> But probably more like me.


Bwahahaha!!! The founders deeply believed in limited government. If they believed in socialized medicine - they would have included it in the U.S. Constitution.

You’ve picked the wrong person to attempt to argue this with. I have read _hundreds_ of original writings from the founders. Little hundreds. Their own handwriting. How many original writings have you read? I’d bet the world the answer is 0.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Founding Fathers were different than you, perhaps different from me too.
> But probably more like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!!! The founders deeply believed in limited government. If they believed in socialized medicine - they would have included it in the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> You’ve picked the wrong person to attempt to argue this with. I have read _hundreds_ of original writings from the founders. Little hundreds. Their own handwriting. How many original writings have you read? I’d bet the world the answer is 0.
Click to expand...


All Sea-men got a primitive, but none the less socialized medicine in the U.S.A.

I'd imagine if they could afford it, they'd have expanded it to all citizens, if they could afford it.

Thing is they couldn't afford it, at the time production wasn't strong enough.

An Act for the relief of sick and disabled seamen - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I fail to see why Fascism should be thrown out as having no substance because of Hitler?


You’re right - it shouldn’t be thrown out because of Adolf Hitler. It should be thrown out because it is left-wing totalitarianism. It should be thrown out because it is profoundly stupid. It should be thrown out because I was born a free man and I will remain that way.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why Fascism should be thrown out as having no substance because of Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right - it shouldn’t be thrown out because of Adolf Hitler. It should be thrown out because it is left-wing totalitarianism. It should be thrown out because it is profoundly stupid. It should be thrown out because I was born a free man and I will remain that way.
Click to expand...


How is Freedom working out for the U.S.A?

Since WW2, we've killed nearly as much as Hitler.

But, our society is much more dysfunctional.

A society filled with illegitimate children, illegal immigrants, outsourced jobs, divorce, drug abuse, gay marriage, disposal of babies (Abortion), Bruce Jenner's etc.

Nazis cracked down on such. the U.S.A hasn't done nearly enough.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A society filled with illegitimate children, illegal immigrants, outsourced jobs, divorce, drug abuse, gay marriage, disposal of babies (Abortion), Bruce Jenner's etc.


Yeah...that’s called *liberty*. If you don’t like it, Iran would welcome you with open arms. They have just the rigid, oppressive philosophy that you are seeking. Go enjoy your ideology first-hand.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A society filled with illegitimate children, illegal immigrants, outsourced jobs, divorce, drug abuse, gay marriage, disposal of babies (Abortion), Bruce Jenner's etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that’s called *liberty*. If you don’t like it, Iran would welcome you with open arms. They have just the rigid, oppressive philosophy that you are seeking. Go enjoy your ideology first-hand.
Click to expand...


The U.S.A was once acceptable, but Liberals ruined it, and Republicans stood by, and either did nothing, or joined them in ruining America.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A society filled with illegitimate children, illegal immigrants, outsourced jobs, divorce, drug abuse, gay marriage, disposal of babies (Abortion), Bruce Jenner's etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that’s called *liberty*. If you don’t like it, Iran would welcome you with open arms. They have just the rigid, oppressive philosophy that you are seeking. Go enjoy your ideology first-hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S.A was once acceptable, but Liberals ruined it, and Republicans stood by, and either did nothing, or joined them in ruining America.
Click to expand...

So again...if you find the U.S. “unacceptable”...then leave. That’s the beauty of the U.S. We don’t keep our citizens behind a wall with armed guards. You’re free to go any time you want.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A society filled with illegitimate children, illegal immigrants, outsourced jobs, divorce, drug abuse, gay marriage, disposal of babies (Abortion), Bruce Jenner's etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that’s called *liberty*. If you don’t like it, Iran would welcome you with open arms. They have just the rigid, oppressive philosophy that you are seeking. Go enjoy your ideology first-hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S.A was once acceptable, but Liberals ruined it, and Republicans stood by, and either did nothing, or joined them in ruining America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again...if you find the U.S. “unacceptable”...then leave. That’s the beauty of the U.S. We don’t keep our citizens behind a wall with armed guards. You’re free to go any time you want.
Click to expand...


The U.S.A won't even exist as you know it, it's going to be majority Hispanic within several decades, they won't vote Republican, or support Individualism.

Republican Individualists are basically just for British Americans.

But, these stupid twits have by design done nothing, because they're weak, stupid, sub-Humans, who do nothing about their replacement racially, culturally, and also politically.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A society filled with illegitimate children, illegal immigrants, outsourced jobs, divorce, drug abuse, gay marriage, disposal of babies (Abortion), Bruce Jenner's etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that’s called *liberty*. If you don’t like it, Iran would welcome you with open arms. They have just the rigid, oppressive philosophy that you are seeking. Go enjoy your ideology first-hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S.A was once acceptable, but Liberals ruined it, and Republicans stood by, and either did nothing, or joined them in ruining America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again...if you find the U.S. “unacceptable”...then leave. That’s the beauty of the U.S. We don’t keep our citizens behind a wall with armed guards. You’re free to go any time you want.
Click to expand...


My Polish people are getting fiercely more pro-Fascist / Totalitarian, more anti-Jewish, and anti-Muslim by a huge margin.

Which is great, we don't want to be ruled by Capitalist, Liberals, and their Jews, and  Multiculturalism.

But, the issue is  you Americans are too stupid to be saved.

Your stupidity is going to ruin the entire White World, once America is gone, then we'll all probably be dominated by China in this World.

Good luck, idiots.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> wahahaha!!! The founders deeply believed in limited government. If they believed in socialized medicine - they would have included it in the U.S. Constitution.



How convenient that socialized medicine didn't exist in the 18th century.  Hell medicine itself hardly yet existed --- they were still using frickin' leeches.

And how ironic that when the first socialized medicine did start a century later, it was in Germany..




P@triot said:


> You’ve picked the wrong person to attempt to argue this with. I have read _hundreds_ of original writings from the founders. Little hundreds. Their own handwriting. How many original writings have you read? I’d bet the world the answer is 0.



Maybe you should have made some room for actual history books.




P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A society filled with illegitimate children, illegal immigrants, outsourced jobs, divorce, drug abuse, gay marriage, disposal of babies (Abortion), Bruce Jenner's etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that’s called *liberty*. If you don’t like it, Iran would welcome you with open arms. They have just the rigid, oppressive philosophy that you are seeking. Go enjoy your ideology first-hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S.A was once acceptable, but Liberals ruined it, and Republicans stood by, and either did nothing, or joined them in ruining America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again...if you find the U.S. “unacceptable”...then leave. That’s the beauty of the U.S. We don’t keep our citizens behind a wall with armed guards. You’re free to go any time you want.
Click to expand...


Really?  Why don't you give us a demonstration.  

I understand you can be ready to leave in "twenty minutes".


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why Fascism should be thrown out as having no substance because of Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right - it shouldn’t be thrown out because of Adolf Hitler. It should be thrown out because it is left-wing <snip>
Click to expand...


Actually this post should be thrown out since it hangs on the old canard of repeating the same lie over and over and over after it's already been debunked.  Right here in this thread, most recently post 795 and again more in 797.  To neither of which did you have any response at all.

"If you keep on repeating a lie often enough Gullibles' Travels will come to believe it".  Or at least the self-deluders will.

Won't they.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ...they won't vote Republican, *or support Individualism*.


Oh the irony. Absolutely priceless coming from the devout (and self-admitted) fascist. The foundation of is the elimination of individualism for the “good” of the state.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The U.S.A won't even exist as you know it


It wouldn’t exist as I know it if I were to hop on your idiotic fascist train, either. As long as I have *liberty*, I’ll recognize the U.S.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, these stupid twits have by design done nothing, because they're weak, stupid, sub-Humans, who do nothing about their replacement racially, culturally, and also politically.


They’ve “done nothing” because the U.S. Constitution dictates that they can’t centrally plan our lives. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My Polish people are getting fiercely more pro-Fascist / Totalitarian, more anti-Jewish, and anti-Muslim by a huge margin.


Congrats...you and your fellow pollocks have earned your reputations for being astoundingly _stupid_.

All of you should get the fuck out of my country and go back to Poland where you people belong.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> wahahaha!!! The founders deeply believed in limited government. If they believed in socialized medicine - they would have included it in the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient that socialized medicine didn't exist in the 18th century.  Hell medicine itself hardly yet existed --- they were still using frickin' leeches.
> 
> And how ironic that when the first socialized medicine did start a century later, it was in Germany.
Click to expand...


What's "ironic" about it?  Germany has always been a nation of obedient goosesteppers.   They will calmly line up to take their turn in the gas chambers, so why would they object to socialized medicine?  Most of today's medical advances were developed in the United States, the freest country on Earth.  Goosesteppers don't innovate.   That's an activity largely reserved to free men.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> How convenient that socialized medicine didn't exist in the 18th century.  Hell medicine itself hardly yet existed ---


Medicine hardly existed? Benjamin Franklin built the first hospital in the U.S. in Philadelphia in the 1700’s.

As far as physicians - they can trace that back at _least_ 5,000 years to Imhotep of the Egyptian dynasty. 


> The first physician to emerge is *Imhotep*, chief minister to King Djoser in the 3rd millennium bce, who designed one of the earliest pyramids, the Step Pyramid at Ṣaqqārah, and who was later regarded as the Egyptian god of medicine and identified with the Greek god Asclepius.Oct 25, 2017





> Medical information in the Edwin Smith Papyrus may date to a time as early as 3000 BC. Imhotep in the 3rd dynasty is sometimes credited with being the founder of ancient Egyptian medicine and with being the original author of the Edwin Smith Papyrus, detailing cures, ailments and anatomical observations.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I want less laws and more freedom. 

You want to kill LBGT people and you have the nerve to call liberals fascist? lol


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> How convenient that socialized medicine didn't exist in the 18th century.  Hell medicine itself hardly yet existed --- *they were still using frickin' leeches*.


I have some really bad news for you...leeches are _still_ used in medicine to this very day. They are more effective than anything that modern day medicine or technology can produce - and their use by people over 200 years ago illustrates the brilliance and resourcefulness of people from that era. 


> These days, leeches are used to help heal skin grafts -- the process for treating burns in which blood tissue is transferred from one part of the body to another -- by removing blood pooled under the graft and restoring blood circulation in blocked veins. They've also been used in reattaching fingers and other body parts [sources: MSNBC, PBS].


Conversely, your mocking their use of them illustrates both your ignorance combined with your smug progressive inflated sense of self.

Are leeches being used in modern medicine?


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> I want less laws and more freedom.


So then you completely agree with - and support - *President Trump* rolling back regulations (including environmental regulations). Right?

The fact is - you’ve filled USMB with your deep fascist desire to control over facet of society with laws and regulations. All one needs to do is a search of your posts to prove you’re *lying* right now (as you _always_ do).


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> wahahaha!!! The founders deeply believed in limited government. If they believed in socialized medicine - they would have included it in the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient that socialized medicine didn't exist in the 18th century.  Hell medicine itself hardly yet existed --- they were still using frickin' leeches.
> 
> And how ironic that when the first socialized medicine did start a century later, it was in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "ironic" about it?  Germany has always been a nation of obedient goosesteppers.   They will calmly line up to take their turn in the gas chambers, so why would they object to socialized medicine?  Most of today's medical advances were developed in the United States, the freest country on Earth.  Goosesteppers don't innovate.   That's an activity largely reserved to free men.
Click to expand...


What's "ironic" about it is that Buttsoiler was just at the same moment trying to paint everybody who knows more than him, which is a long way of saying "everybody" --- with a Nazi brush.  That, and the fact that in his abject ignorance he had no clue he was 100 years too soon with the "socialized medicine" song and dance.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Polish people are getting fiercely more pro-Fascist / Totalitarian, more anti-Jewish, and anti-Muslim by a huge margin.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats...you and your fellow pollocks have earned your reputations for being astoundingly _stupid_.
> 
> All of you should get the fuck out of my country and go back to Poland where you people belong.
Click to expand...


 Excellent.  Saved for future sigline.



EDIT -- the future is now, the future is fair.  You may already have won; you may already be there.  Congratulations ButtSoiler --- you're (in)famous.  See below.  Ho ho ho.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...they won't vote Republican, *or support Individualism*.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony. Absolutely priceless coming from the devout (and self-admitted) fascist. The foundation of is the elimination of individualism for the “good” of the state.
Click to expand...


Well, basically just British Americans are extreme individualists, the 2nd in line are Brits from Britain.

I'm not a Brit, my family came from Poland in the early 20th century.

No, even newer White arrivals to the U.S.A support extreme individualism, like the U.S.A South, and to an extent the Mid-West which both have a lot of British Colonial descendants.

Actually non-Whites are even more likely to be extreme collectivists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, these stupid twits have by design done nothing, because they're weak, stupid, sub-Humans, who do nothing about their replacement racially, culturally, and also politically.
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve “done nothing” because the U.S. Constitution dictates that they can’t centrally plan our lives. Sorry, not sorry.
Click to expand...


Okay, thanks for proving my point, Individualism is for the weak, and stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A won't even exist as you know it
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn’t exist as I know it if I were to hop on your idiotic fascist train, either. As long as I have *liberty*, I’ll recognize the U.S.
Click to expand...


What's idiotic about Fascism?

It has solutions to all of America's current ills, Individualist Capitalists on the other hand are not only incapable of solving American ills, they're part of the problem.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Polish people are getting fiercely more pro-Fascist / Totalitarian, more anti-Jewish, and anti-Muslim by a huge margin.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats...you and your fellow pollocks have earned your reputations for being astoundingly _stupid_.
> 
> All of you should get the fuck out of my country and go back to Poland where you people belong.
Click to expand...


We think Americans like you are stupid,  I mean, how can a people complain about so many  societal ills, that they're too dumb to know better that these societal ills are in fact overwhelmingly caused by the Capitalist Individualism they love?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> wahahaha!!! The founders deeply believed in limited government. If they believed in socialized medicine - they would have included it in the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient that socialized medicine didn't exist in the 18th century.  Hell medicine itself hardly yet existed --- they were still using frickin' leeches.
> 
> And how ironic that when the first socialized medicine did start a century later, it was in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "ironic" about it?  Germany has always been a nation of obedient goosesteppers.   They will calmly line up to take their turn in the gas chambers, so why would they object to socialized medicine?  Most of today's medical advances were developed in the United States, the freest country on Earth.  Goosesteppers don't innovate.   That's an activity largely reserved to free men.
Click to expand...


A lot of the medical advancements in the U.S.A have come from recent arrival Jews, and other people who aren't typical to America.

Yeah, Germans are hyper-obedient to people like Hitler, or Merkel blindly.

However, Germany actually was a pioneer of Social Medicine.

It's hilarious that you even compare Social Medicine to the Holocaust. Hahaha.

Social Medicine saves a lot of lives.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want less laws and more freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> So then you completely agree with - and support - *President Trump* rolling back regulations (including environmental regulations). Right?
> 
> The fact is - you’ve filled USMB with your deep fascist desire to control over facet of society with laws and regulations. All one needs to do is a search of your posts to prove you’re *lying* right now (as you _always_ do).
Click to expand...


Why should we ruin God's Country by getting rid of environmental regulations, exactly?

You British Southerner yokels have such stupid, and bizarre views.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> wahahaha!!! The founders deeply believed in limited government. If they believed in socialized medicine - they would have included it in the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient that socialized medicine didn't exist in the 18th century.  Hell medicine itself hardly yet existed --- they were still using frickin' leeches.
> 
> And how ironic that when the first socialized medicine did start a century later, it was in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "ironic" about it?  Germany has always been a nation of obedient goosesteppers.   They will calmly line up to take their turn in the gas chambers, so why would they object to socialized medicine?  Most of today's medical advances were developed in the United States, the freest country on Earth.  Goosesteppers don't innovate.   That's an activity largely reserved to free men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "ironic" about it is that Buttsoiler was just at the same moment trying to paint everybody who knows more than him, which is a long way of saying "everybody" --- with a Nazi brush.  That, and the fact that in his abject ignorance he had no clue he was 100 years too soon with the "socialized medicine" song and dance.
Click to expand...


You define "everyone who knows more than him," as every snowflake who swallows government propaganda without question.   In other words, you define them to be goosesteppers.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Okay, thanks for proving my point, *Individualism is for the weak, and stupid*.


Collectivism is for the cowardly and extremely stupid...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What's idiotic about Fascism?


_Everything_.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks for proving my point, *Individualism is for the weak, and stupid*.
> 
> 
> 
> Collectivism is for the cowardly and extremely stupid...
Click to expand...


Individuals are selfish, stupid f*ckers, they don't seem to even be aware that there's a World out there, besides their own stupid aelfishness.
Furthermore, it's weak, a philosophy which says allow thy criminal, and idiot races in because they should be judged as individuals, is just dumb, and weak.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's idiotic about Fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> _Everything_.
Click to expand...


So, why did Franco, and Hitler achieve faster economic growth than FDR the fastest economic growth U.S.A President of the 20th century?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> We think Americans like you are stupid


And yet you people left _your_ country to come to my country. What does that say about how stupid all of you pollocks are?

By the way...you people surrendered like pussies to Adolf Hitler and the Nazis. And then you waited for the U.S. and Russia to come save your ass.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, why did Franco, and Hitler achieve faster economic growth than FDR the fastest economic growth U.S.A President of the 20th century?


Because that’s what totalitarianism does. If I stuck a gun in your face and make you produce for me - my GDP will be higher than someone who doesn’t do that.

But what kind of an asshole wants a gun placed in their face and what’s to be forced to produce for the state? Answer: dumb pollocks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We think Americans like you are stupid
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you people left _your_ country to come to my country. What does that say about how stupid all of you pollocks are?
> 
> By the way...you people surrendered like pussies to Adolf Hitler and the Nazis. And then you waited for the U.S. and Russia to come save your ass.
Click to expand...


I don't even like this country, or want to be here, actually.

The U.S.A is much more dangerous, violent, filled with drugs, and divorce, and all kinds of problems in comparison to Poland.

Furthermore, the stupids in this country tolerate their replacement by the Mexican illegal take-over of the U.S.A.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Furthermore, it's weak, a philosophy which says allow thy criminal, and *idiot races in* because they should be judged as individuals, is just dumb, and weak.


You pollocks are proving that right here on USMB...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I don't even like this country, or want to be here, actually.


So for the ninth time now....*leave*. Nobody wants you here. We hate ignorant, racist, collectivists. Fidel Castro implemented everything you dream of - go experience your “utopia” first-hand under his brother Raul.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did Franco, and Hitler achieve faster economic growth than FDR the fastest economic growth U.S.A President of the 20th century?
> 
> 
> 
> Because that’s what totalitarianism does. If I stuck a gun in your face and make you produce for me - my GDP will be higher than someone who doesn’t do that.
> 
> But what kind of an asshole wants a gun placed in their face and what’s to be forced to produce for the state? Answer: dumb pollocks.
Click to expand...


Actually, more like because Fascists manage private enterprise, they can tweak it, without getting rid of competition.

The U.S.A would see massive benefits from Fascism, all it's industries would be for National Interest, (American workers) not foreigners like the Capitalist jerks are promoting.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The U.S.A is much more dangerous, violent, filled with drugs, and divorce, and all kinds of problems in comparison to Poland.


I agree with you 100% here. Liberty isn’t for pussies. It’s for strong individuals. The weak either resort to drugs/alcohol or they cry like little bitches (yourself, pogo, etc.) about how much they hate the U.S. and love fascism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even like this country, or want to be here, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> So for the ninth time now....*leave*. Nobody wants you here. We hate ignorant, racist, collectivists. Fidel Castro implemented everything you dream of - go experience your “utopia” first-hand under his brother Raul.
Click to expand...


You don't love this country.

You would let your fellow Americans die from lack of healthcare.

You would let your fellow Americans die from poverty.

You would destroy your America's natural environment of beauty.

You would allow America's culture to be destroyed by Bean-ditos from South of the border.

You just like other Individualist selfish, idiots like yourself. (British vagabonds, dirty, dumb, yokels who settled the South)


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> We think Americans like you are stupid,  I mean, how can a people complain about so many  societal ills, that they're too dumb to know better that these societal ills are in fact *overwhelmingly caused by the Capitalist Individualism *they love?


Again...these issues are *not* caused by capitalism. Capitalism is an _economic_ system, you nitwit. They are caused by a republic democracy (a political system).

It’s no wonder you adore fascism. You’re too stupid to even under stand what it is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, it's weak, a philosophy which says allow thy criminal, and *idiot races in* because they should be judged as individuals, is just dumb, and weak.
> 
> 
> 
> You pollocks are proving that right here on USMB...
Click to expand...


You have no solutions to any serious issues.

You are basically a White Negro.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You would let your fellow Americans die from lack of healthcare.


Yep. *Liberty* is far more important than any one individual.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You would let your fellow Americans die from poverty.


Yep. *Liberty* is far more important than any one individual.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You would destroy your America's natural environment of beauty.


Yep. *Liberty* is far more important than esthetics in nature.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You would allow America's culture to be destroyed by Bean-ditos from South of the border.


Yep. *Liberty* is far more important than your _perceived_ “master race”.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A is much more dangerous, violent, filled with drugs, and divorce, and all kinds of problems in comparison to Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% here. Liberty isn’t for pussies. It’s for strong individuals. The weak either resort to drugs/alcohol or they cry like little bitches (yourself, pogo, etc.) about how much they hate the U.S. and love fascism.
Click to expand...


Things always get worse in the U.S.A, because your Republicans are pussies, you do nothing about anything at all, and just let Democrats walk all over your stupid people.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Actually, more like *because Fascists manage private enterprise, they can tweak it*, without getting rid of competition.


This pollock is literally too stupid to understand what he just said. 

(Psst....fragile little snowflake...if the oppressive fascist government has enough control over “private enterprise” to both “manage” and ”tweak” it, then it *isn’t* “private” enterprise at all)

You are literally justifying _every_ stereotype about pollocks...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would let your fellow Americans die from lack of healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. *Liberty* is far more important than any one individual.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would let your fellow Americans die from poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. *Liberty* is far more important than any one individual.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would destroy your America's natural environment of beauty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. *Liberty* is far more important than esthetics in nature.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would allow America's culture to be destroyed by Bean-ditos from South of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. *Liberty* is far more important than your _perceived_ “master race”.
Click to expand...


As I said your solution to everything is do nothing.

Then can't seem to grasp why everything gets worse, and Democrats dominate you.

Maybe because you need to stand up for yourselves?

Just a suggestion.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> because your Republicans are pussies


The Republicans aren’t “pussies”. They simply respect *liberty* and the U.S. Constitution. The pussy is the one crying about how scary it is because of crime and those “scary” Mexicans.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Then can't seem to grasp why everything gets worse, and Democrats dominate you.


Republicans control the White House
Republicans control the House
Republicans control the Senate
Republicans control 33 of the 50 states

Sooooooo....please explain to us all which part the Dumbocrats are “dominating”.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, more like *because Fascists manage private enterprise, they can tweak it*, without getting rid of competition.
> 
> 
> 
> This pollock is literally too stupid to understand what he just said.
> 
> (Psst....fragile little snowflake...if the oppressive fascist government has enough control over “private enterprise” to both “manage” and ”tweak” it, then it *isn’t* “private” enterprise at all)
> 
> You are literally justifying _every_ stereotype about pollocks...
Click to expand...


For the most part in Fascist countries businesses could do as they pleased, unless it went against National Interest, then the management stepped in.

This obviously would hold value in modern America, because it would keep jobs in American hands, rather than Illegal Mexicans getting blue collar jobs,  legal Indians getting Silicon valley jobs, and manufacturing headed to mass to China, 
At
Our EXPENSE.

The Fascists would put our National interests first.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then can't seem to grasp why everything gets worse, and Democrats dominate you.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans control the White House
> Republicans control the House
> Republicans control the Senate
> Republicans control 33 of the 50 states
> 
> Sooooooo....please explain to us all which part the Dumbocrats are “dominating”.
Click to expand...


So, why is Abortion still there, why is there still 10 million Illegal immigrants, why is there still Affirmative Action discriminating against White males, why is there still Gay Marriage etc. etc.

Maybe because Republicans are weak, and wouldn't dare stand up to Liberals?

Of course not, it would take government control to combat Liberals.

But, you don't grasp that, you're a dumb, British vagabond Southern Yokel.... AKA a White Negro.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> you're a dumb, British vagabond Southern Yokel.... AKA a White Negro.


What’s hilarious is that you have no idea what color I am, what nationality, or what region I live in. You continue to illustrate your polish intellect


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> because your Republicans are pussies
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans aren’t “pussies”. They simply respect *liberty* and the U.S. Constitution. The pussy is the one crying about how scary it is because of crime and those “scary” Mexicans.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a dumb, British vagabond Southern Yokel.... AKA a White Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s hilarious is that you have no idea what color I am, what nationality, or what region I live in. You continue to illustrate your polish intellect
Click to expand...


Most people like you are, trace their roots from  British Yokel American early Colonialists.

Very few other Whites are like you, and even less non-Whites.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> This obviously would hold value in modern America, because it would keep jobs in American hands,


It’s not hard to keep jobs in American hands. Just outperform your competition for a lower price. You’re such a coward...you not only fear Mexicans, you’re even afraid to compete. You’d shit your pants if actual fascists came marching through. You’re too stupid to even realize that you’re afraid of what you demand.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> because your Republicans are pussies
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans aren’t “pussies”. They simply respect *liberty* and the U.S. Constitution. The pussy is the one crying about how scary it is because of crime and those “scary” Mexicans.
Click to expand...


If you don't see Mexicans here as an issue, I'm so sorry you don't respect the U.S !Founding Fathers, or this country.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This obviously would hold value in modern America, because it would keep jobs in American hands,
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not hard to keep jobs in American hands. Just outperform your competition for a lower price. You’re such a coward...you not only fear Mexicans, you’re even afraid to compete. You’d shit your pants if actual fascists came marching through. You’re too stupid to even realize that you’re afraid of what you demand.
Click to expand...


You're calling for Americans to settle for lower pay, then call yourself a true American patriot, and smart guy.

No, just no.

You support less for Americans, you're pandering for a Mexican fifth column to replace us.

Not smart, nor patriotic.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Most people like you are, trace their roots from  British Yokel American early Colonialists.


Well early British-Americans weren’t in the south. The original 13 colonies were in New England, chief.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If you don't see Mexicans here as an issue, I'm so sorry you don't respect the U.S !Founding Fathers, or this country.


There are only two things I see as a problem - violating the law (including dirt-bag illegal aliens) and loss of liberty. Both of which you advocate for.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're calling for Americans to settle for lower pay, then call yourself a true American patriot, and smart guy.


You’re calling for socialism/fascism. Both the epitome of stupidity.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Social Medicine saves a lot of lives.


Tell that to the people of Venezuela. Or Cuba. Or the former U.S.S.R.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people like you are, trace their roots from  British Yokel American early Colonialists.
> 
> 
> 
> Well early British-Americans weren’t in the south. The original 13 colonies were in New England, chief.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're calling for Americans to settle for lower pay, then call yourself a true American patriot, and smart guy.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re calling for socialism/fascism. Both the epitome of stupidity.
Click to expand...


Fascism achieved great economic results better than Capitalism at a time when jobs weren't going in mass to foreigners by outsourcing, or importing immigrants.

Obviously Fascism would achieve even much greater economic results today, when so many jobs go to foreigners, which Fascism would crack down on this issue to keep jobs, and money in our pockets.

How is that stupid?

I think you're what's stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Social Medicine saves a lot of lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the people of Venezuela. Or Cuba. Or the former U.S.S.R.
Click to expand...


What about countries like Sweden which pay less for Healthcare, but live longer than us?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see Mexicans here as an issue, I'm so sorry you don't respect the U.S !Founding Fathers, or this country.
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two things I see as a problem - violating the law (including dirt-bag illegal aliens) and loss of liberty. Both of which you advocate for.
Click to expand...


I don't support illegal aliens,  if anything you do.

You in so many words say I should compete with foreigner Mexicans by lowering my wages.

What was that supposed to mean?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see Mexicans here as an issue, I'm so sorry you don't respect the U.S !Founding Fathers, or this country.
> 
> 
> 
> loss of liberty.
Click to expand...


Are you sure the Founding Fathers were like you?

Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States

Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:


Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.
For 100 years after the American Revolution, legislators maintained tight controll of the corporate chartering process. Because of widespread public opposition, early legislators granted very few corporate charters, and only after debate. Citizens governed corporations by detailing operating conditions not just in charters but also in state constitutions and state laws. Incorporated businesses were prohibited from taking any action that legislators did not specifically allow.

States also limited corporate charters to a set number of years. Unless a legislature renewed an expiring charter, the corporation was dissolved and its assets were divided among shareholders. Citizen authority clauses limited capitalization, debts, land holdings, and sometimes, even profits. They required a company’s accounting books to be turned over to a legislature upon request. The power of large shareholders was limited by scaled voting, so that large and small investors had equal voting rights. Interlocking directorates were outlawed. Shareholders had the right to remove directors at will.

In Europe, charters protected directors and stockholders from liability for debts and harms caused by their corporations. American legislators explicitly rejected this corporate shield. The penalty for abuse or misuse of the charter was not a plea bargain and a fine, but dissolution of the corporation.

What the Founding Fathers Believed: Stock Ownership for All

Madison wrote in a letter on voting that “the owners of the country itself form the safest basis of free government” and stressed “the universal hope of acquiring property.” Washington, in a letter on immigration,
said broad-based ownership would insure “the happiness of the lowest class of people because of the equal distribution of property.” Adams favored“preserving the balance of power on the side of equal liberty and public virtue (by making) … the acquisition of land easy to every member of society.”

Jefferson wrote to Madison that “legislators cannot invent too many devices for subdividing property.”

Even Alexander Hamilton, favorite of the moneyed interests, argued that few people wanted to be wage laborers only, and he believed, like Henry Ford centuries later, that a strong middle class was needed to become energetic customers of businesses in the entire economy.

This view showed up in policies. Washington gave tax incentives to New England cod fishers to rebuild their fleets after the Revolutionary War on the condition that the captains and the crew sign contracts ensuring broad-based profit sharing among all workers. He also favored grants of substantial land to veterans of the Revolutionary War to make them into self-sufficient property-owners. Jefferson made the Louisiana Purchase to allow for more land ownership by citizens. The founders also sought to outlaw primogeniture, the practice whereby all property was inherited by the first-born son, the underpinning of feudal economies throughout Europe.

Since the early days of the U.S., land was the main productive asset. Administration after administration provided inexpensive land to citizens. The Northwest Ordinance of 1787 allowed citizens to cheaply acquire land in what would become Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Michigan, Wisconsin and a third of Minnesota. Throughout the first half of the 19th century, the Federal government sold large plots to citizens at low prices,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, it's weak, a philosophy which says allow thy criminal, and *idiot races in* because they should be judged as individuals, is just dumb, and weak.
> 
> 
> 
> You pollocks are proving that right here on USMB...
Click to expand...


Like Paleo-Conservatives of a Polish heritage on USMB like Ray From Cleveland,  bear513, or *ChrisL?*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We think Americans like you are stupid
> 
> 
> 
> What does that say about how stupid all of you pollocks are?
Click to expand...


Polish Americans actually have had IQ's, and education rates more like Asian Americans, than White Americans.
(Meaning higher than White Americans)

109 IQ for Polish Americans in the 1970's according to this, beating Chinese Americans with a 108 IQ, German Americans with a 105 IQ, Irish Americans with a 105 IQ, Italian Americans with a 100 IQ, Mexican Americans with a 88 IQ, and Puerto Rican Americans with a 82 IQ.

American Ethnic Groups

The picture of Polonia that emerges from Census data is highly positive. Polish Americans, who numbered 9,887,799 in 2008, are slightly older, better educated, wealthier, more likely to hold professional and management positions and own homes than the general American population. Median age of Polish Americans is 38.7 years as compared to 36.9 years of the general American population. Bachelor and higher degrees are held by 36.1% of PolAms as compared to 27.7% of the general population. 41.3% of PolAms hold professional and managerial positions as compared to 34.9%. Median family income of PolAms is $79,494 versus $63,360. Only 7.1% of PolAms fall under the poverty line, compared to13.2% of Americans. 74.4% of Polish Americans own their own homes versus 66.4% of the general population.

PAC National Conference October 2009


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
Click to expand...


Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution. 

Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
Click to expand...


Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.

Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News

Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
Click to expand...


How do you figure that?

Humans are a lot less genetically diverse than other Apes, in fact we're a lot less genetically diverse than most Creatures on this Earth.

We've also evolved into something superior, that can outsmart nature, unlike other Animals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
Click to expand...


This is exactly why we need to start cracking down on Academia, and the Media promoting false agenda's.

The truth is  Evolution is akin to Eugenics.

The fact that these very biased, or idiotic scientists teach Evolution, but say Eugenics is discredited, proves there's something very, very wrong.

Evolution often happens through isolating genes through genetic drift, this can also happen through planned breeding.

That's actually how Humans bred Dogs away from Wolves, by isolating genes, through planned breeding (Eugenics)

So, yes I do resent that these disgusting ;people tell us that Eugenics is discredited.
No, it's really not.
These dirt-bags are on track to ruin Humanity's intelligence, just because they have "Feelings" and "No logic"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare...
Click to expand...


Ashkenazi Jews have high IQ's, and inbred big time.

Chinese have high IQ's, and are probably the purest nation.

Now, tri-racial Puerto Ricans on the other hand, are very mixed up, and have low IQ's.

San Bushman, have the highest recorded genetic diversity, and also the lowest IQ's recorded too.

Why, why, why, why, why?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it.
Click to expand...


Actually,  it's probably best to NOT mix races.

If you mix too much, you dilute the intensity of the traits.

If say HIV / AIDS becomes a massive problem. (Very likely)

We may rather than mixing, would actually probably wish to select those with HIV / AIDS resistance genes to breed together to save Humanity.
(Which those HIV / AIDS resistance genes are mostly found in Northern Europeans)

So, if you mix Northern Europeans out of existence, you'd actually have a harder time isolating those HIV / AIDS resistance genes.

Yeah, it's true Africans do have in some cases better disease resistance due to their higher genetic diversity.

So, how would it benefit Humanity, to mix Africans with non-Africans to maximize such disease resistance?

Truth is you dilute the traits, when you mix.

Prove me otherwise?


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
Click to expand...

Thats not “breeding” Down syndrome out you fool. That’s just aborting a pregnancy. It doesn’t mean you get rid of Down syndrome permanently. That’s caused by disjunction. 

And if there is a “master race,” it’s either the Asians or the Jews, not traditional European. Seeing how they on average have an IQ 15 pts Higher than whites. 

And humans have become so smart through natural selection genius. You can’t blame and attribute natural selection for humans becoming smart. 

These articles also do not answer the issues I brought up, which are scientific fact, that life needs diversity.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're calling for Americans to settle for lower pay, then call yourself a true American patriot, and smart guy.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re calling for socialism/fascism. Both the epitome of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism achieved great economic results better than Capitalism
Click to expand...

Even if that were true (and it’s *not*)...who gives a shit? You sound like the idiot slave owners during abolition. Liberty trumps economics prosperity, jack-ass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're calling for Americans to settle for lower pay, then call yourself a true American patriot, and smart guy.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re calling for socialism/fascism. Both the epitome of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism achieved great economic results better than Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true (and it’s *not*)...who gives a shit? You sound like the idiot slave owners during abolition. Liberty trumps economics prosperity, jack-ass.
Click to expand...


Haha, actually Slave owners thought Slavery was a "Liberty" and their right to "Profit" off of their "Cheap Labor"

Sounds more like you, actually.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
> 
> Humans are a lot less genetically diverse than other Apes, in fact we're a lot less genetically diverse than most Creatures on this Earth.
> 
> We've also evolved into something superior, that can outsmart nature, unlike other Animals.
Click to expand...

Not at all, we have more expressive genes than they do. On top of that, obviously we had more diversity take since were no longer in the freaking trees anymore. The jump from standard mamillian intelgence to human intelligence is still one that is not been able to be explained. It was a massive jump that has scientist scratching their heads today. 

And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not “breeding” Down syndrome out you fool. That’s just aborting a pregnancy. It doesn’t mean you get rid of Down syndrome permanently. That’s caused by disjunction.
> 
> And if there is a “master race,” it’s either the Asians or the Jews, not traditional European. Seeing how they on average have an IQ 15 pts Higher than whites.
> 
> And humans have become so smart through natural selection genius. You can’t blame and attribute natural selection for humans becoming smart.
> 
> These articles also do not answer the issues I brought up, which are scientific fact, that life needs diversity.
Click to expand...


It's Eugenics to select against Down Syndrome.

While, they may have not totally eliminate Down Syndrome genes, they've probably limited Down Syndrome genes.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Social Medicine saves a lot of lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the people of Venezuela. Or Cuba. Or the former U.S.S.R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about countries like Sweden which pay less for Healthcare, but live longer than us?
Click to expand...

What about Sweden? It’s a shit hole like you’re attempting to create here. If you love this ignorance so much....go live in Sweden.

Sweden Forced to Raise Retirement Age To Pay For Mass Immigration Policy


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's Eugenics to select against Down Syndrome.


Too bad nobody engaged in eugenics to “select against” pollocks. Not only are Down Syndrome children smarter than pollocks, it would have prevented them from coming to my country and crying for fascism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if there is a “master race,” it’s either the Asians or the Jews, not traditional European. Seeing how they on average have an IQ 15 pts Higher than whites.
Click to expand...



15 points, higher? 

Not really.

Actually Israel only has a 94 - 95 IQ, which is modest by Europe's standards.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I don't support illegal aliens,  if anything you do.


I didn’t say you support illegal aliens, you dumb pollock. I said you support violating the law. And you do. You advocate violating the U.S. Constitution becuase you’re the typical dumb pollock.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And humans have become so smart through natural selection genius.
Click to expand...


Yes, intelligence was selected for due to environmental pressures, and we can do the same with purposeful selection of genes for intelligence.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,  it's probably best to NOT mix races.
> 
> If you mix too much, you dilute the intensity of the traits.
> 
> If say HIV / AIDS becomes a massive problem. (Very likely)
> 
> We may rather than mixing, would actually probably wish to select those with HIV / AIDS resistance genes to breed together to save Humanity.
> (Which those HIV / AIDS resistance genes are mostly found in Northern Europeans)
> 
> So, if you mix Northern Europeans out of existence, you'd actually have a harder time isolating those HIV / AIDS resistance genes.
> 
> Yeah, it's true Africans do have in some cases better disease resistance due to their higher genetic diversity.
> 
> So, how would it benefit Humanity, to mix Africans with non-Africans to maximize such disease resistance?
> 
> Truth is you dilute the traits, when you mix.
> 
> Prove me otherwise?
Click to expand...

Easy you’re a short sighted fool. Using eugenics to “breed” out or in traits can and DOES lead to bigger problems. Say if you breed in HIV resistance, doing so you could breed in an entirely new genetic disease not seen before, or the HIV resistance gene makes you more susceptible to malaria.

Again LOOK AT DOGS, THATS EUGENICS, PURE BREEDS ARE GENETIC NIGHTMARES WITH SLEWS OF MENTAL, PHYSICAL, AND LONGEVITY PROBLEMS. Golden retrievers used to be very smart, not anymore. That’s what eugenics does.

Also HIV is not going to be a significant long term problem. We already have the tools in place to eradicate it, now it’s just working on the logistical side, which always eventually comes. You do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
> 
> Humans are a lot less genetically diverse than other Apes, in fact we're a lot less genetically diverse than most Creatures on this Earth.
> 
> We've also evolved into something superior, that can outsmart nature, unlike other Animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.
Click to expand...


I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.

I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.

We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And humans have become so smart through natural selection genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, intelligence was selected for due to environmental pressures, and we can do the same with purposeful selection of genes for intelligence.
Click to expand...

YOU JACKASS WEVE BEEN DOING THAT WITH DOGS, BREEDING INTELLIGENCE, ITS BACKFIRING RIGHT IN FRONT OF OUR EYES. WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THAT.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
> 
> Humans are a lot less genetically diverse than other Apes, in fact we're a lot less genetically diverse than most Creatures on this Earth.
> 
> We've also evolved into something superior, that can outsmart nature, unlike other Animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
Click to expand...

Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Social Medicine saves a lot of lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the people of Venezuela. Or Cuba. Or the former U.S.S.R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about countries like Sweden which pay less for Healthcare, but live longer than us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Sweden? It’s a shit hole like you’re attempting to create here. If you love this ignorance so much....go live in Sweden.
> 
> Sweden Forced to Raise Retirement Age To Pay For Mass Immigration Policy
Click to expand...


Not really... .Sweden's got high incomes, and net worth.

The productivity of the U.S.A is generally higher than Western Europe leading to a higher GDP, and in return higher wages.

But, keep in mind that U.S.A Southern states have a GDP more, or less like Western Europe, and wages much like Western Europe.

It's White Catholics, and Ashkenazi Jews who largely gave Northern states a bump over their White Protestant British counterpart yokels down South like you.

Furthermore, the U.S.A got a head-start during the World War periods, which allowed us  to gain more technology for more productivity, which is why the U.S.A jumped ahead during the World War periods, not before.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
> 
> Humans are a lot less genetically diverse than other Apes, in fact we're a lot less genetically diverse than most Creatures on this Earth.
> 
> We've also evolved into something superior, that can outsmart nature, unlike other Animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
Click to expand...


What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.

But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.

Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.

White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.

So, you're wrong, over, and over again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Eugenics to select against Down Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad nobody engaged in eugenics to “select against” pollocks. Not only are Down Syndrome children smarter than pollocks, it would have prevented them from coming to my country and crying for fascism.
Click to expand...


The Nazis did, doof, you prove over, and over again you're ignorant.
 The Nazis thought Brachycephalic people were inferior, like Poles, Czechs, Russians, Ukrainians, Ashkenazi Jews, Chinese etc.
The reason they massacred many Poles, Russians, and Ashkenazi Jews so much is because of their Brachycephalic skulls.

But, the truth is this is just another stupidity by Western Europeans to claim Dolichocephalic superiority, Dolichocephalic includes Gorillas, Chimpanzees, Neanderthals, Homo Erectus, Africans, Australoids, Arabs etc.

Also many of the best, and brightest Germans were hyper-Brachycephalic, like Schopenhauer, Immanuel Kant, and Leibniz.

You're very, very dumb.
A.) a Pollock is a fish, a Polak is a Polish male in the Polish language.
B.) You base all Polish people on me, which is not true.
C.) Polish IQ's are way higher than Down Syndrome ones, it's Black people who have IQ's similar to Down Syndrome.
D.) You don't grasp that my positions are more rational for curbing American problems, than yours... You're very dumb, and stuck in your ways, incapable of abstract thought, or logic.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
> 
> Humans are a lot less genetically diverse than other Apes, in fact we're a lot less genetically diverse than most Creatures on this Earth.
> 
> We've also evolved into something superior, that can outsmart nature, unlike other Animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
Click to expand...

Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age. 

WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.


----------



## Votto

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Defining political terms that oppose your ideology as fascist.  *Fascism*


----------



## Votto

jwoodie said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dictionary probably is.  Why no cite?
Click to expand...


I looked up the term conservative and all they gave was a picture of Adolf Hitler hugging Trump.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
> 
> Humans are a lot less genetically diverse than other Apes, in fact we're a lot less genetically diverse than most Creatures on this Earth.
> 
> We've also evolved into something superior, that can outsmart nature, unlike other Animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
Click to expand...


Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.

Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.

Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior

IQ is inherited, suggests twin study

I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.

Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.

Epic fail.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
> 
> Humans are a lot less genetically diverse than other Apes, in fact we're a lot less genetically diverse than most Creatures on this Earth.
> 
> We've also evolved into something superior, that can outsmart nature, unlike other Animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
Click to expand...


Asians, and Ashkenazi Jews have very different IQ patterns.

Ashkenazi Jews have extremely high IQ's on verbal performance, but low IQ's on spatial ability.

Asians have very high IQ's on spatial ability, but somewhat low IQ's on verbal performance.

This is probably partially genetic.

Verbal = Left brain
Spatial = Right brain

Ashkenazi Jews do seem to be very left-brain dominant, they do well in Left brain activities like Physics, Mathematics, and Verbal intelligence, but actually don't do so well in right-brain dominant activities like Art, or Engineering.

This is probably because of the fields Ashkenazi Jews took on in Europe, which required Left brain dominance to excel in Banking, and Business with basic Math, and Verbal intelligence required.

Another thing is Ashkenazi Jews kept switching languages, so that might have boosted their Verbal IQ's.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
Click to expand...

Oh is it? When did you take this IQ test?

No shit you can alter gene pools. Here’s one for you, leaving food in your fridge for too long proves food can smell bad. Good job. 

And no what you’re calling for is even more nonsensical. The problem isn’t the type of eugenics, it’s eugenics itself. DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again we’ve been creating “master races” for hundreds of years now in dog breading. We’ve been doing eugenics and it’s backfireing right in front of our eyes. Breeds like the golden retriever we’re once hands down the best hunting dogs, that’s no longer the case. You should consider yourself lucky if you get a pure breed that not only can still learn simple tricks, but also not do things like chase it’s tail for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians, and Ashkenazi Jews have very different IQ patterns.
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews have extremely high IQ's on verbal performance, but low IQ's on spatial ability.
> 
> Asians have very high IQ's on spatial ability, but somewhat low IQ's on verbal performance.
> 
> This is probably partially genetic.
> 
> Verbal = Left brain
> Spatial = Right brain
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews do seem to be very left-brain dominant, they do well in Left brain activities like Physics, Mathematics, and Verbal intelligence, but actually don't do so well in right-brain dominant activities like Art, or Engineering.
> 
> This is probably because of the fields Ashkenazi Jews took on in Europe, which required Left brain dominance to excel in Banking, and Business with basic Math, and Verbal intelligence required.
> 
> Another thing is Ashkenazi Jews kept switching languages, so that might have boosted their Verbal IQ's.
Click to expand...

Oh my god...are you saying nuture is more important than nature? What a concept...Now you’re getting it, took a while.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians, and Ashkenazi Jews have very different IQ patterns.
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews have extremely high IQ's on verbal performance, but low IQ's on spatial ability.
> 
> Asians have very high IQ's on spatial ability, but somewhat low IQ's on verbal performance.
> 
> This is probably partially genetic.
> 
> Verbal = Left brain
> Spatial = Right brain
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews do seem to be very left-brain dominant, they do well in Left brain activities like Physics, Mathematics, and Verbal intelligence, but actually don't do so well in right-brain dominant activities like Art, or Engineering.
> 
> This is probably because of the fields Ashkenazi Jews took on in Europe, which required Left brain dominance to excel in Banking, and Business with basic Math, and Verbal intelligence required.
> 
> Another thing is Ashkenazi Jews kept switching languages, so that might have boosted their Verbal IQ's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god...are you saying nuture is more important than nature? What a concept...Now you’re getting it, took a while.
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm saying Jews are Left brain dominant because of selective pressures of their careers, and language changes  pushed their genes that way.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating for Eugenics on that scale, nor inbreeding.
> 
> I call for minor Positive Eugenics, to curb the general trend of less intelligent people having more kids, and thus taking overtime.
> 
> We should be punishing low IQ people for having kids, and rewarding high IQ people having kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
Click to expand...


Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?

No, you don't know what you're talking about.

Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.

Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.

However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.

They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.

We might be able to do just that to survive.

We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.

Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We think Americans like you are stupid
> 
> 
> 
> By the way...you people surrendered like pussies to Adolf Hitler and the Nazis. And then you waited for the U.S. and Russia to come save your ass.
Click to expand...


You're proving us (Polish Fascists) as correct though, Poland chose Democracy, and Capitalism in WW2, and Hitler, and Stalin chose different, and butchered Poland for that.

Max Kolonko a Polish commentator in New York speaks of this in his video about Dictators.

He speaks of Poland chosing Pilsudski  as a dictator and prevaling around 1920, and how then Poland chose Democracy, and became flattened by Dictators like Hitler, and Stalin.

He also speaks of Poland being wiped off the map for it's Philosophical Constitition (Democracy) in Europe by Dictators like Russia, and Prussia.

Starting at 11.40 in this video below. (Click the CC button in the lower right, for Sub-titles in English)


Poland didn't really surrender, so you're wrong as usual.

Actually Poles played a big role in fighting Nazis throughout WW2, they fought on the Western front with Polish forces being the first to capture Montecassino, and the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron being the best scoring squadron in the Battle of Britain, they also fought on the Eastern Front in the Battle of Kolobrzeg, and Battle of Bautzen etc.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
Click to expand...

When...did...you...take...this...test?

And NO, WEVE BEEN BREEDING DOGS FOR INTELLEGENCS FOR CENTURIES. The problem that creates is that it limits the gene pool, and vwallah, a genetic nightmare is created. That’s eugenics in practice, there’s not another form of eugenics, because eugenics requires “pureness”, as you so strongly advocate for. There is no, “well they just didnt do eugenics right, we’ll do it right this time.” THERE IS NO RIGHT WAY TO DO EUGENICS BECAUSE IT IS PSUEDOSCIENCE. YOU CANT LIMIT GENE POOLS WHILE TRYING TO NOT LIMIT GENE POOLS, ITS AN OXYMORON, A PARADOX. 

And “breeding” ISNT THE BIGGEST FACTOR IN GENETICS. The environment around a subject is not only important for cognitive development, but also very important to GENETIC DEVELOPMENT, thanks to epigenetics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When...did...you...take...this...test?
> 
> And NO, WEVE BEEN BREEDING DOGS FOR INTELLEGENCS FOR CENTURIES. The problem that creates is that it limits the gene pool, and vwallah, a genetic nightmare is created. That’s eugenics in practice, there’s not another form of eugenics, because eugenics requires “pureness”, as you so strongly advocate for. There is no, “well they just didnt do eugenics right, we’ll do it right this time.” THERE IS NO RIGHT WAY TO DO EUGENICS BECAUSE IT IS PSUEDOSCIENCE. YOU CANT LIMIT GENE POOLS WHILE TRYING TO NOT LIMIT GENE POOLS, ITS AN OXYMORON, A PARADOX.
> 
> And “breeding” ISNT THE BIGGEST FACTOR IN GENETICS. The environment around a subject is not only important for cognitive development, but also very important to GENETIC DEVELOPMENT, thanks to epigenetics.
Click to expand...


I took an IQ test about 10 years ago, and scored a 124 IQ.

How many times do I have to tell you?
I do not intend for eugenics in the way it was done with Dogs?

Dog breeding is strongly inbreeding by taking Dogs with certain gene, and breeding them over, and over again until they get the desired trait from those genes.

I'm talking about within our society with 100's millions, nothing about inbreeding.

NO, I'm talking  about rewarding the intelligent of society for having children, and punishing the less intelligent of society for having children.

That's in no way, or form inbreeding.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And “breeding” ISNT THE BIGGEST FACTOR IN GENETICS. The environment around a subject is not only important for cognitive development, but also very important to GENETIC DEVELOPMENT, thanks to epigenetics.
Click to expand...


I don't deny environmental impacts on intelligence, actually.

What I do argue is that environment alone can't explain why Blacks, and some other groups as a collective, tend to  lag behind so much in intelligence.

Once again Academia, and the media have duped the masses into racial equality.

That's why we need to crack down on them, they aren't doing any favors for Humanity, by allowing groups with more idiotic, and degenerate characteristics to take over by higher birth rates.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE IS NO RIGHT WAY TO DO EUGENICS BECAUSE IT IS PSUEDOSCIENCE. YOU CANT LIMIT GENE POOLS WHILE TRYING TO NOT LIMIT GENE POOLS, ITS AN OXYMORON, A PARADOX.
Click to expand...


Eugenics is NOT Pseudoscience.

Racial equality IS Pseudoscience.

Race has no meaning IS Pseudoscience.

Genes have no basis in intelligence IS Pseudoscience.

These are very common themes in modern science, which are Pseudoscience.

However, you've proven you CAN use genetic breeding to alter genes by EUGENICS, as we have through Dog breeding.

So, okay, how can you claim it's a Pseudoscience?


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When...did...you...take...this...test?
> 
> And NO, WEVE BEEN BREEDING DOGS FOR INTELLEGENCS FOR CENTURIES. The problem that creates is that it limits the gene pool, and vwallah, a genetic nightmare is created. That’s eugenics in practice, there’s not another form of eugenics, because eugenics requires “pureness”, as you so strongly advocate for. There is no, “well they just didnt do eugenics right, we’ll do it right this time.” THERE IS NO RIGHT WAY TO DO EUGENICS BECAUSE IT IS PSUEDOSCIENCE. YOU CANT LIMIT GENE POOLS WHILE TRYING TO NOT LIMIT GENE POOLS, ITS AN OXYMORON, A PARADOX.
> 
> And “breeding” ISNT THE BIGGEST FACTOR IN GENETICS. The environment around a subject is not only important for cognitive development, but also very important to GENETIC DEVELOPMENT, thanks to epigenetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took an IQ test about 10 years ago, and scored a 124 IQ.
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you?
> I do not intend for eugenics in the way it was done with Dogs?
> 
> Dog breeding is strongly inbreeding by taking Dogs with certain gene, and breeding them over, and over again until they get the desired trait from those genes.
> 
> I'm talking about within our society with 100's millions, nothing about inbreeding.
> 
> NO, I'm talking  about rewarding the intelligent of society for having children, and punishing the less intelligent of society for having children.
> 
> That's in no way, or form inbreeding.
Click to expand...

So you’re 18 now? 

That’s exactly what was done with dogs. They all didn’t start out looking different. As a matter of fact, breeding the wolves and wild dogs with the domesticated gene, is what led to the unintended consequence of having dogs look so different. It led to wild changes in collagen, as well as fur. We then further bred dogs into different groups based on traits...like intelligence. Our “pure breeds” were just the most popular breeds to arise out of the our eugenics hobby.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE IS NO RIGHT WAY TO DO EUGENICS BECAUSE IT IS PSUEDOSCIENCE. YOU CANT LIMIT GENE POOLS WHILE TRYING TO NOT LIMIT GENE POOLS, ITS AN OXYMORON, A PARADOX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eugenics is NOT Pseudoscience.
> 
> Racial equality IS Pseudoscience.
> 
> Race has no meaning IS Pseudoscience.
> 
> Genes have no basis in intelligence IS Pseudoscience.
> 
> These are very common themes in modern science, which are Pseudoscience.
> 
> However, you've proven you CAN use genetic breeding to alter genes by EUGENICS, as we have through Dog breeding.
> 
> So, okay, how can you claim it's a Pseudoscience?
Click to expand...

YES BECAUSE BREEDING FOR TRAITS LIKE INTELLIGENCE IS A GREAT RECIPE FOR DISASTER. It may work in the short run, but you’re creating a parabolic decline for the not so distant future dumb ass. We only started practicing eugenics with dogs in the 1800s, didn’t take long for that collapse.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing, the only solution Republicans offer for every problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because Republican's recognize the government doesn't exist to "solve" your _perceived_ problems (or your actual problems). It's such a shame that you don't understand why government does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who's going to solve serious problems, then?
> 
> Like.
> 
> 1.) Illegal immigrants gouging the system, and undermining wages.
> 2.) Islamic immigrants / refugees causing terrorism.
> 3.) Outsourced jobs taking jobs out of America's hand.
> 3.) Criminals having more children causing dysgenics.
> 4.) Idiots having more children causing dysgenics.
> 5.) Balkanization  causing general conflict.
> 6.) People dying from poverty.
> 7.) People dying from crumbling infrastructure.
> 8.) People dying from lack of healthcare.
> 9.) People dying from criminals because of no Police force.
> 10.) Wars caused by Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear god, eugenics is a pseudoscience. It’s been proven false over and over. IF eugenics was real...then our pure bred dogs wouldn’t be absolute genetic nightmares. They are genetic nightmares because there is a lack of genetic diversity. Healthy genes are diverse genes, a women would not be attracted to the scent of someone who smells like her father or brother, why, because that means their genetic makeup is probably similar to that of her family, even though there is no relation. That scent caused by what sort of bacteria or “normal flora” your body/genes allow/depend on to live. THERE IS NO MASTER RACE. Why? Because life itself strives for diversity, because it’s necessary for life to continue. Diversity isn’t just important in the example that our pure bred dogs are showing us, and how every generation is becoming stupider and stupider, and succumbing to genetic diseases that used to be rare... it’s important because when shit hits the fan, say a new disease starts ripping through a population, or something causes the environment around to change, you’re gonna need some diversity to ensure that some form of the genetic code can handle it. In our production of gametes, our bodies will even randomize the genetic code, so it’s not just the same exact DNA coming from mom or dad. On top of that, diversity is IMPORTANT to continue evolution.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn’t use 150 year old “science” proven false a long time ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceland proves genetic (Eugenics) correct twice in recent years.
> 
> Why Down syndrome in Iceland has almost disappeared - CBS News
> 
> Natural selection making 'education genes' rarer, says Icelandic study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if there is a “master race,” it’s either the Asians or the Jews, not traditional European. Seeing how they on average have an IQ 15 pts Higher than whites.
Click to expand...


Asians have higher IQ's, but the White  intellectual elite has accomplished much more than the Asian  intellectual elite.

This could very well be due to Class, Europe had a much bigger class system, which my theory rivals Eugenics, in that it pushes Smart, or Rich people together to breed, so the genes for intelligence are more compacted at the top, and therefor extreme genius is presumably more likely to be expressed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When...did...you...take...this...test?
> 
> And NO, WEVE BEEN BREEDING DOGS FOR INTELLEGENCS FOR CENTURIES. The problem that creates is that it limits the gene pool, and vwallah, a genetic nightmare is created. That’s eugenics in practice, there’s not another form of eugenics, because eugenics requires “pureness”, as you so strongly advocate for. There is no, “well they just didnt do eugenics right, we’ll do it right this time.” THERE IS NO RIGHT WAY TO DO EUGENICS BECAUSE IT IS PSUEDOSCIENCE. YOU CANT LIMIT GENE POOLS WHILE TRYING TO NOT LIMIT GENE POOLS, ITS AN OXYMORON, A PARADOX.
> 
> And “breeding” ISNT THE BIGGEST FACTOR IN GENETICS. The environment around a subject is not only important for cognitive development, but also very important to GENETIC DEVELOPMENT, thanks to epigenetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took an IQ test about 10 years ago, and scored a 124 IQ.
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you?
> I do not intend for eugenics in the way it was done with Dogs?
> 
> Dog breeding is strongly inbreeding by taking Dogs with certain gene, and breeding them over, and over again until they get the desired trait from those genes.
> 
> I'm talking about within our society with 100's millions, nothing about inbreeding.
> 
> NO, I'm talking  about rewarding the intelligent of society for having children, and punishing the less intelligent of society for having children.
> 
> That's in no way, or form inbreeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re 18 now?
> 
> That’s exactly what was done with dogs. They all didn’t start out looking different. As a matter of fact, breeding the wolves and wild dogs with the domesticated gene, is what led to the unintended consequence of having dogs look so different. It led to wild changes in collagen, as well as fur. We then further bred dogs into different groups based on traits...like intelligence. Our “pure breeds” were just the most popular breeds to arise out of the our eugenics hobby.
Click to expand...


I'm 31 years old.

So?
Some Dogs aren't smarter than Wolves?
Some Dogs aren't friendlier than Wolves?
Some Dogs don't run faster than Wolves?

Okay, so what?
Eugenics on Dogs DID ACHIEVE positive results, even if with some Genetic damage.

I'm NOT talking about breeding Humans, doof.

I'm talking about just promoting the higher IQ peoples for having children, and punishing the lower IQ peoples for having children WITHIN our monstrous society.
TO COMBAT the fact that intelligence genes are presumably diminishing, as showed that Iceland study, as does the fact that Human brains are shrinking, or the fact that PISA scores are declining in most of the Developed World.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

I'm NOT for breeding Humans.
I'm NOT for breeding Humans.
I'm NOT for breeding Humans.

I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.
I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.
I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.

I support for very little to change, Men, and Women would still meet like they do, and chose who they want as mates.
Just 
If that Man, and Woman have kids, and have low IQ's, they'd pay a fine for that.
while
if that Man, and Woman have kids, and have high IQ's they'd get a tax reduction for that.

That's NOT promoting Inbreeding, nor Breeding Humans like Dogs.

This is just tweaking our society, to STOP the dysgenic's promoted by idiots having too many kids.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When...did...you...take...this...test?
> 
> And NO, WEVE BEEN BREEDING DOGS FOR INTELLEGENCS FOR CENTURIES. The problem that creates is that it limits the gene pool, and vwallah, a genetic nightmare is created. That’s eugenics in practice, there’s not another form of eugenics, because eugenics requires “pureness”, as you so strongly advocate for. There is no, “well they just didnt do eugenics right, we’ll do it right this time.” THERE IS NO RIGHT WAY TO DO EUGENICS BECAUSE IT IS PSUEDOSCIENCE. YOU CANT LIMIT GENE POOLS WHILE TRYING TO NOT LIMIT GENE POOLS, ITS AN OXYMORON, A PARADOX.
> 
> And “breeding” ISNT THE BIGGEST FACTOR IN GENETICS. The environment around a subject is not only important for cognitive development, but also very important to GENETIC DEVELOPMENT, thanks to epigenetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took an IQ test about 10 years ago, and scored a 124 IQ.
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you?
> I do not intend for eugenics in the way it was done with Dogs?
> 
> Dog breeding is strongly inbreeding by taking Dogs with certain gene, and breeding them over, and over again until they get the desired trait from those genes.
> 
> I'm talking about within our society with 100's millions, nothing about inbreeding.
> 
> NO, I'm talking  about rewarding the intelligent of society for having children, and punishing the less intelligent of society for having children.
> 
> That's in no way, or form inbreeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re 18 now?
> 
> That’s exactly what was done with dogs. They all didn’t start out looking different. As a matter of fact, breeding the wolves and wild dogs with the domesticated gene, is what led to the unintended consequence of having dogs look so different. It led to wild changes in collagen, as well as fur. We then further bred dogs into different groups based on traits...like intelligence. Our “pure breeds” were just the most popular breeds to arise out of the our eugenics hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 31 years old.
> 
> So?
> Some Dogs aren't smarter than Wolves?
> Some Dogs aren't friendlier than Wolves?
> Some Dogs don't run faster than Wolves?
> 
> Okay, so what?
> Eugenics on Dogs DID ACHIEVE positive results, even if with some Genetic damage.
> 
> I'm NOT talking about breeding Humans, doof.
> 
> I'm talking about just promoting the higher IQ peoples for having children, and punishing the lower IQ peoples for having children WITHIN our monstrous society.
> TO COMBAT the fact that intelligence genes are presumably diminishing, as showed that Iceland study, as does the fact that Human brains are shrinking, or the fact that PISA scores are declining in most of the Developed World.
Click to expand...

Jackass an IQ test doesn’t really work unless you take it at a young age...it’s not accurate when you take it as an adult. It’s like taking LSATs after you’ve passed the bar exam. Let me guess, you took it online too?  I took it as a kid, in 4th grade, I scored higher than you...when I was in 4th grade, I got moved out of SPED class very fast and into advanced placement when they found out I just didn’t really care about school. Turns out my teacher was the stupid one, not me. Sure I wasn’t a fast reader like the rest of the class, but I just didn’t do any reading, didn’t practice because I never had too (im still a slow reader). But when I took the logic test and only got the last question wrong (which I still maintain to this day the question is faulty, because if I can only see one side of the freaking shoe, I can’t confidently determine an anomaly when it could be the same on the other side), well holy shit, it turned out I had the logic of an 8th grader in 4th grade. Now does being a slow reader mean I lack in reading comprehension or language skills? NO, because I was a wizard in translating ancient koine Greek. I would translate the passage, in a matter of minutes and sleep for the other 40 mins while the rest of the class was still translating. I did OK in gen chem, but was a wizard in organic chem...plenty of my peers were the opposite. What’s my point here...that’s diversity, what I’m a genius at, or smart at, or good at, doesn’t mean I’m good at everything. You could put a supreme team of architects and engineers together, and they’d still find a way to design a blunder, because they’re not thinking like builders. You could have two docs arguing over a diagnosis, when they’re both wrong and it was a respiratory therapist who got it right. DIVERSITY IS NECASSARY FOR THE CONTINUATION OF LIFE. SUPPRESSING DIVERSITY LEADS TO UNINTENDED CONSEQUENCES, OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.


----------



## sakinago

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm NOT for breeding Humans.
> I'm NOT for breeding Humans.
> I'm NOT for breeding Humans.
> 
> I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.
> I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.
> I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.
> 
> I support for very little to change, Men, and Women would still meet like they do, and chose who they want as mates.
> Just
> If that Man, and Woman have kids, and have low IQ's, they'd pay a fine for that.
> while
> if that Man, and Woman have kids, and have high IQ's they'd get a tax reduction for that.
> 
> That's NOT promoting Inbreeding, nor Breeding Humans like Dogs.
> 
> This is just tweaking our society, to STOP the dysgenic's promoted by idiots having too many kids.


WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK DYSGENIC MEANS? IF YOU WANT TO ELIMINATE OR SUPPRESE “DYSGENICS” YOUR ARE SUPPRESSING DIVERSITY OF THE GENETIC POOL.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're calling for Americans to settle for lower pay, then call yourself a true American patriot, and smart guy.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re calling for socialism/fascism. Both the epitome of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism achieved great economic results better than Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true (and it’s *not*)...who gives a shit? You sound like the idiot slave owners during abolition. Liberty trumps economics prosperity, jack-ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, actually Slave owners thought Slavery was a "Liberty" and their right to "Profit" off of their "Cheap Labor"
> 
> Sounds more like you, actually.
Click to expand...

You’re the one calling for government control and oppression. I’m the one advocating for freedom. Only an idiotic pollock could claim calling for liberty somehow equates to slavery.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're proving us (Polish Fascists) as correct though, Poland chose Democracy, and Capitalism in WW2, and Hitler, and Stalin chose different, and butchered Poland for that.


Pollocks (like all Europeans) are pussies. The U.S. has been the world’s elite super power since it’s inception because we’re *not*. That’s why Germany overthrew them in 4 hours. It had nothing to do with capitalism or democracy.

If fascism works so well and had anything to do with it - Germany and Italy wouldn’t have gotten their asses handed to them the moment we entered the war.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I don't deny environmental impacts on intelligence, actually. What I do argue is that environment alone can't explain why Blacks, and some other groups as a collective, tend to  lag behind so much in intelligence.


Like all lefties - you don’t even believe the bullshit you are peddling. Pollocks are _infamous_ for “lagging behind in intelligence”. So if you believed your own bullshit, you’d kill yourself to ensure your inferior DNA did not get passed on and you’d advocate for eugenics against all pollocks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny environmental impacts on intelligence, actually. What I do argue is that environment alone can't explain why Blacks, and some other groups as a collective, tend to  lag behind so much in intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all lefties - you don’t even believe the bullshit you are peddling. Pollocks are _infamous_ for “lagging behind in intelligence”. So if you believed your own bullshit, you’d kill yourself to ensure your inferior DNA did not get passed on and you’d advocate for eugenics against all pollocks.
Click to expand...


I told you a Pollock is a fish, and you repeat your idiocy, anyways. LOLOLOL

Wow, you're too stupid for words.

Then you refuse to grasp the data on Polish Americans being rather a high IQ, and educated population.

You just mouth off from "Jokes"

You're truly a mega-dunce.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're proving us (Polish Fascists) as correct though, Poland chose Democracy, and Capitalism in WW2, and Hitler, and Stalin chose different, and butchered Poland for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Pollocks (like all Europeans) are pussies. The U.S. has been the world’s elite super power since it’s inception because we’re *not*. That’s why Germany overthrew them in 4 hours. It had nothing to do with capitalism or democracy.
> 
> If fascism works so well and had anything to do with it - Germany and Italy wouldn’t have gotten their asses handed to them the moment we entered the war.
Click to expand...


No,  and No.

No one has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.

The  Texans brag about losing the Alamo, because they were outnumbered, well the Alamo is pretty much garbage, compared to some Polish victories.

No, the U.S.A lost the War of 1811 with Britain.

So, no U.S.A wasn't always a super-power.

The U.S.A is successful, because it has the biggest White population in the World.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're calling for Americans to settle for lower pay, then call yourself a true American patriot, and smart guy.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re calling for socialism/fascism. Both the epitome of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism achieved great economic results better than Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true (and it’s *not*)...who gives a shit? You sound like the idiot slave owners during abolition. Liberty trumps economics prosperity, jack-ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, actually Slave owners thought Slavery was a "Liberty" and their right to "Profit" off of their "Cheap Labor"
> 
> Sounds more like you, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one calling for government control and oppression. I’m the one advocating for freedom. Only an idiotic pollock could claim calling for liberty somehow equates to slavery.
Click to expand...


Slavery = Liberty, it was ended by Government ending that Liberty.

Illegal Immigrants = Liberty.

Military = Collectivism, and anti-Liberty.

Police = Collectivism, and anti-Liberty.

So, actually, no you don't even support Liberty, or go against Collectivism on all things.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm NOT for breeding Humans.
> I'm NOT for breeding Humans.
> I'm NOT for breeding Humans.
> 
> I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.
> I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.
> I'm NOT for Humans inbreeding.
> 
> I support for very little to change, Men, and Women would still meet like they do, and chose who they want as mates.
> Just
> If that Man, and Woman have kids, and have low IQ's, they'd pay a fine for that.
> while
> if that Man, and Woman have kids, and have high IQ's they'd get a tax reduction for that.
> 
> That's NOT promoting Inbreeding, nor Breeding Humans like Dogs.
> 
> This is just tweaking our society, to STOP the dysgenic's promoted by idiots having too many kids.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK DYSGENIC MEANS? IF YOU WANT TO ELIMINATE OR SUPPRESE “DYSGENICS” YOUR ARE SUPPRESSING DIVERSITY OF THE GENETIC POOL.
Click to expand...


No, I don't want to eliminate genetic diversity, nor would that happen.

I support minor adjustments so the intelligent have more kids, than the stupid.

That has absolutely nothing to do with diversity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sakinago said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> 
> 
> When...did...you...take...this...test?
> 
> And NO, WEVE BEEN BREEDING DOGS FOR INTELLEGENCS FOR CENTURIES. The problem that creates is that it limits the gene pool, and vwallah, a genetic nightmare is created. That’s eugenics in practice, there’s not another form of eugenics, because eugenics requires “pureness”, as you so strongly advocate for. There is no, “well they just didnt do eugenics right, we’ll do it right this time.” THERE IS NO RIGHT WAY TO DO EUGENICS BECAUSE IT IS PSUEDOSCIENCE. YOU CANT LIMIT GENE POOLS WHILE TRYING TO NOT LIMIT GENE POOLS, ITS AN OXYMORON, A PARADOX.
> 
> And “breeding” ISNT THE BIGGEST FACTOR IN GENETICS. The environment around a subject is not only important for cognitive development, but also very important to GENETIC DEVELOPMENT, thanks to epigenetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took an IQ test about 10 years ago, and scored a 124 IQ.
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you?
> I do not intend for eugenics in the way it was done with Dogs?
> 
> Dog breeding is strongly inbreeding by taking Dogs with certain gene, and breeding them over, and over again until they get the desired trait from those genes.
> 
> I'm talking about within our society with 100's millions, nothing about inbreeding.
> 
> NO, I'm talking  about rewarding the intelligent of society for having children, and punishing the less intelligent of society for having children.
> 
> That's in no way, or form inbreeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re 18 now?
> 
> That’s exactly what was done with dogs. They all didn’t start out looking different. As a matter of fact, breeding the wolves and wild dogs with the domesticated gene, is what led to the unintended consequence of having dogs look so different. It led to wild changes in collagen, as well as fur. We then further bred dogs into different groups based on traits...like intelligence. Our “pure breeds” were just the most popular breeds to arise out of the our eugenics hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 31 years old.
> 
> So?
> Some Dogs aren't smarter than Wolves?
> Some Dogs aren't friendlier than Wolves?
> Some Dogs don't run faster than Wolves?
> 
> Okay, so what?
> Eugenics on Dogs DID ACHIEVE positive results, even if with some Genetic damage.
> 
> I'm NOT talking about breeding Humans, doof.
> 
> I'm talking about just promoting the higher IQ peoples for having children, and punishing the lower IQ peoples for having children WITHIN our monstrous society.
> TO COMBAT the fact that intelligence genes are presumably diminishing, as showed that Iceland study, as does the fact that Human brains are shrinking, or DIVERSITY IS NECASSARY FOR THE CONTINUATION OF LIFE. SUPPRESSING DIVERSITY LEADS TO UNINTENDED CONSEQUENCES, OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Humans = Genetically low in diversity.

Insects = Genetically very high in diversity.

Which would you rather be?


----------



## Votto

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then, punish everyone outside of Asians and German Jews. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
Click to expand...


Really?  So to insects threaten the earth?  Do they make weapons of mass destruction?  Do they genetically alter plants so that they can't reproduce?  Do they pollute the earth to the point that they can't live in that area?   Do insects threaten all other species on the globe?

Seems to me that mankind has the knowledge, but the wisdom is lacking to the point that knowledge may destroy the human race.


----------



## Votto

From my vantage point, any system that wishes to destroy a free market and free trade is one hell bent on fascism.

Any government that wishes to monitor each and every financial transaction and then determine what of that should be redistributed is the most fascist and dictatorial governments of them all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Votto said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a hack, you call for inbreeding, and purity making for Dog stupidity.
> 
> But,then tout of the most Inbred (Ashkenazi Jews) and the most racially pure (Chinese) as the most intelligent.
> 
> Also most Ashkenazi Jews are Polish Jews, and Polish Americans also have a higher IQ too.
> 
> White Americans do have a higher IQ than the U.S.A average, because their IQ is more like that of Ashkenazi Jews, and Asians, than like Blacks, and Hispanics.
> 
> So, you're wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you’re an idiot...I’ve been mocking you with the German Jew and Asian point. Clearly you should be punished for having a low IQ, I hope you haven’t done any breeding. It’s widley known it had NOTHING to do with genes, but culture. Both Asians and Jews culturally push scholarship very heavily, and the Jews in their religious teachings use a lot of thought excercises to teach starting at a young age.
> 
> WHAT DONT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FACT THAT WE HAVE BEEN PRACTICING EUGENICS FOR CENTURIES NOW IN DOGS, AND HAVE CREATED IRREPRABLE DAMAGE TO THE PURE BREEDS GENETIC POOLS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my IQ is 124, well above average.
> 
> Genes obviously play a big role in education, and intelligence.
> 
> Genetic links to educational attainment identified: Study examines genetic influences on behavior
> 
> IQ is inherited, suggests twin study
> 
> I'm not advocating for the same kind of eugenics as Dogs.
> 
> Furthermore, Dogs do prove you can alter genes by Eugenics.
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DIVERSITY is what is key to survival. You’ve displayed over and over you do not know what you’re talking about. You’re just cherry picking non-sequitars, half of which, go against you’re own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the highest genetic diversity population of Humans the San Bushman are on the verge of extinction, and have the lowest recorded IQ's on the planet?
> 
> No, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Insects have much higher genetic diversity in general than Mammals.
> 
> Yes, they might be able to survive due to being able to reproduce quick, and in large batches.
> 
> However, they can't make a rocket, and colonize space with Insect intellects to survive.
> 
> They can't use their intellects to alter the path of a incoming asteroid to survive.
> 
> We might be able to do just that to survive.
> 
> We also live long compared to insects, and enjoy much.
> 
> Yes, I'd say Human lives are more valuable than the much more genetically diverse Insect.
> Most people would agree, which is why we don't call people Hitler for using Gas to kill insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  So to insects threaten the earth?  Do they make weapons of mass destruction?  Do they genetically alter plants so that they can't reproduce?  Do they pollute the earth to the point that they can't live in that area?   Do insects threaten all other species on the globe?
> 
> Seems to me that mankind has the knowledge, but the wisdom is lacking to the point that knowledge may destroy the human race.
Click to expand...


If Insects were massive in size, and intellect, they would've wiped out Humans no doubt.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Then you refuse to grasp the data on Polish Americans being rather a high IQ, and educated population. You just mouth off from "Jokes"


Dimwit here doesn’t see the irony of a self-professed fascist who states that eugenics needs to be leveraged to eliminate “inferior” races and people, whining about someone countering his argument by using the stereotype about his Polish heritage.

Now _that_ is hilarious (and - in the _ultimate_ irony - actually supports the stereotype)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you refuse to grasp the data on Polish Americans being rather a high IQ, and educated population. You just mouth off from "Jokes"
> 
> 
> 
> Dimwit here doesn’t see the irony of a self-professed fascist who states that eugenics needs to be leveraged to eliminate “inferior” races and people, whining about someone countering his argument by using the stereotype about his Polish heritage.
> 
> Now _that_ is hilarious (and - in the _ultimate_ irony - actually supports the stereotype)
Click to expand...


I never said anything about eliminating inferior races.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The U.S.A is successful, because it has the biggest White population in the World.....


The U.S. is the elite super-power in the world because we have limited number of Polish pussies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A is successful, because it has the biggest White population in the World.....
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. is the elite super-power in the world because we have limited number of Polish pussies.
Click to expand...


It's not going to be for long, because pussies like you don't do anything about the Mexican fifth column eroding this nation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A is successful, because it has the biggest White population in the World.....
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. is the elite super-power in the world because we have limited number of Polish pussies.
Click to expand...


I dare you to name  any nation with so many impressive battles as Poles have had?

Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.

Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.

Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.

Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.

Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.

Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.

Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.

Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.

Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.

Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.

Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.

Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000 Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.

Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.

Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,

Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.

Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.

Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.

Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.

Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831 36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.

Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.

Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.

Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.

Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's not going to be for long, because pussies like you don't do anything about the Mexican fifth column eroding this nation.


*We the people* elected President Trump to the White House and gave control of the House, the Senate, and 33 of 50 states to the Republicans. We did something. We’re addressing the illegal aliens.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be for long, because pussies like you don't do anything about the Mexican fifth column eroding this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> *We the people* elected President Trump to the White House and gave control of the House, the Senate, and 33 of 50 states to the Republicans. We did something. We’re addressing the illegal aliens.
Click to expand...


Not doing a very good job of it, still tons of Guatemalans in Brewster, New York.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I dare you to name  any nation with so many impressive battles as Poles have had?


You pussies surrendered to Adolf Hitler and the Nazis in like 4 hours. 

I dare you to tell me who - other than pussies - surrenders? The British sure as hell didn’t. The Russians didnt. The U.S. didn’t. But those pussy polacks couldn’t throw their hands in the air and surrender fast enough.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Not doing a very good job of it, still tons of Guatemalans in Brewster, New York.


New York is a progressive state (ie a sanctuary state). If you’re dumb enough to live there, I don’t feel sorry for you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to name  any nation with so many impressive battles as Poles have had?
> 
> 
> 
> You pussies surrendered to Adolf Hitler and the Nazis in like 4 hours.
> 
> I dare you to tell me who - other than pussies - surrenders? The British sure as hell didn’t. The Russians didnt. The U.S. didn’t. But those pussy polacks couldn’t throw their hands in the air and surrender fast enough.
Click to expand...


Because you can't use Blitzkrieg Tank tactics in Water like the English Channel, or like deep snow in Central Russia's Winter.

But, to have a real discussion with you, is like having a conversation with a clown.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because you can't use Blitzkrieg Tank tactics in Water like the English Channel


The brits didn’t live in the English Channel, you dumb polack. They lived in large, dense cities such as London. Would you like to try _another_ excuse?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing a very good job of it, still tons of Guatemalans in Brewster, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> New York is a progressive state (ie a sanctuary state). If you’re dumb enough to live there, I don’t feel sorry for you.
Click to expand...


The states with the most Mexicans lare Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, and California, only 1 of those is particularly Progressive (California)

The states with the most  Blacks are Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, and Georgia, none of those are Progressive.

It seems you, and your Southern Ilk don't care much about your Minority buddies.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because you can't use Blitzkrieg Tank tactics in...deep snow in Central Russia's Winter.


Because...bombs don’t work in the snow???


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't use Blitzkrieg Tank tactics in Water like the English Channel
> 
> 
> 
> The brits didn’t live in the English Channel, you dumb polack. They lived in large, dense cities such as London. Would you like to try _another_ excuse?
Click to expand...


Because you can't drive a Blitzkrieg Tank attack across the English Channel.

You're really stupid, how British are you?

I've never seen more stupid Whites, than the British.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The states with the most  Blacks are Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, and Georgia, none of those are Progressive.


Uh...*nobody* is trying to eliminate blacks except for racist, dumb polacks such as yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The states with the most  Blacks are Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, and Georgia, none of those are Progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...*nobody* is trying to eliminate blacks except for racist, dumb polacks such as yourself.
Click to expand...


I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because you can't drive a Blitzkrieg Tank attack across the English Channel.


The Blitzkrieg was done by air you dumb polack...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't drive a Blitzkrieg Tank attack across the English Channel.
> 
> 
> 
> The Blitzkrieg was done by air you dumb polack...
Click to expand...




The classic characteristic of what is commonly known as "_blitzkrieg_" is a highly mobile form of infantry and armour, working in combined arms. (German armed forces, June 1942)

Blitzkrieg - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The states with the most  Blacks are Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, and Georgia, none of those are Progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...*nobody* is trying to eliminate blacks except for racist, dumb polacks such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
Click to expand...

They are exponentially more American than _you_. You’re the dumb polish immigrant. They are 100% American and thus nobody has _any_ authority to kick them out of the U.S. you dumb, racist polack.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The states with the most  Blacks are Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, and Georgia, none of those are Progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...*nobody* is trying to eliminate blacks except for racist, dumb polacks such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are exponentially more American than _you_. You’re the dumb polish immigrant. They are 100% American and thus nobody has _any_ authority to kick them out of the U.S. you dumb, racist polack.
Click to expand...


According to the Naturalization Act of 1790 by the U.S.A Founding Fathers, Only freed Whites of good character, were to become U.S citizens.

Unfortunately a lot of dumb, and very dumb British Americans alike since then have allowed the Black menace to stay here.

You Brits are weak,and stupid, just like your Black buddies.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't drive a Blitzkrieg Tank attack across the English Channel.
> 
> 
> 
> The Blitzkrieg was done by air you dumb polack...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The classic characteristic of what is commonly known as "_blitzkrieg_" is a highly mobile form of infantry and armour, working in combined arms. (German armed forces, June 1942)
> 
> Blitzkrieg - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Since you’re a stereotypical dumb polack, I’ll try to limit this to pictures. Please note the airplanes in the pictures. The Blitzkrieg was an air campaign...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The states with the most  Blacks are Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, and Georgia, none of those are Progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...*nobody* is trying to eliminate blacks except for racist, dumb polacks such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the dumb polish immigrant.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Polish immigrant.

My Polish family arrived in the 1900's.

I just refuse to assimilate, or accept your junk British American culture.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't drive a Blitzkrieg Tank attack across the English Channel.
> 
> 
> 
> The Blitzkrieg was done by air you dumb polack...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The classic characteristic of what is commonly known as "_blitzkrieg_" is a highly mobile form of infantry and armour, working in combined arms. (German armed forces, June 1942)
> 
> Blitzkrieg - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you’re a stereotypical dumb polack, I’ll try to limit this to pictures. Please note the airplanes in the pictures. The Blitzkrieg was an air campaign...
> 
> View attachment 167931
Click to expand...


It just means lightning war, I didn't say otherwise, YOU DID, saying it can't be tanks.
Uh, yeah it can be alright.

F*cking moronic Brits, I'll tell you the absolute bottom of what Europe has to offer.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm not a Polish immigrant.


But you are an ignorant polack.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My Polish family arrived in the 1900's.


Nobody asked. Nobody cares.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I just refuse to assimilate, or accept your junk British American culture.


That’s why you should get the fuck out of my country.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polish immigrant.
> 
> 
> 
> But you are an ignorant polack.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Polish family arrived in the 1900's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody asked. Nobody cares.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just refuse to assimilate, or accept your junk British American culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why you should get the fuck out of my country.
Click to expand...


No, you're a dumb Brit, and you prove it over, and over again.

Your country sucks.

It's for dumb weak bitches like you who go nuts mass-murdering a-far, while letting your culture get destroyed by a bunch of brown-turds at home.

No clue, just stupid, very frigging stupid, but that's Brits for you.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Your country sucks.


And yet your dumb polish relatives left your nation to come here and your dumb polish ass refuses to leave.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your country sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your dumb polish relatives left your nation to come here and your dumb polish ass refuses to leave.
Click to expand...


I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in, just because a lot of very weak, and stupid people tolerate it's decay from within, while Chimping out by people far away with mass-murder.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

America isn't even a real heritage, it's mostly just a bunch of British Colonist Zionist, Multiculturalist, Individualist,  Capitalists. (I don't care for any of these, I think Brits are the Apes of the White World)


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in


Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.

You continue to defeat your own position...


----------



## Clementine

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




They aren't just marching, they are racing toward fascism.     The left wants to tell us what we can and can't say or do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
Click to expand...


No, I didn't say that I want to exterminate Blacks.

No, I'd strip them of their citizenship, no more benefits, or jobs... A lot cheaper than deportations.

Polish Americans were the biggest Trump voter demographic tested, African Americans on the other hand were the biggest Hillary voter demographic tested.

Polish Americans in the 1970's were the #2 highest IQ scoring population with a 109 IQ, African Americans in the 1970's were the #2 lowest IQ scoring population in the nation with a 85 IQ.

African Americans make up 51% of the murders, 37% of the welfare recipients, despite being 13% of the U.S.A.

No, I don't support them to be here.

Why do you?

You sound like someone who's done extremely poor research.

You're definitely a dumb Brit Hick.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
Click to expand...


Blacks weren't supposed to  be citizens according to the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790.

I thought you follow the Founding Fathers?

No you don't.

You follow what ever the Republican tells you to do.

You have no brain of your own. (Like most Western Europeans)


----------



## irosie91

you are sick,   Sobie


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't say that I want to exterminate Blacks. No, I'd strip them of their citizenship, no more benefits, or jobs... A lot cheaper than deportations.
Click to expand...

Why not strip dumb polacks of their citizenship? Why blacks?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't say that I want to exterminate Blacks. No, I'd strip them of their citizenship, no more benefits, or jobs... A lot cheaper than deportations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not strip dumb polacks of their citizenship? Why blacks?
Click to expand...


Blacks are dumb, not Poles.

You sound so uneducated, and brainwashed.


----------



## bodecea

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't say that I want to exterminate Blacks. No, I'd strip them of their citizenship, no more benefits, or jobs... A lot cheaper than deportations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not strip dumb polacks of their citizenship? Why blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumb, not Poles.
> 
> You sound so uneducated, and brainwashed.
Click to expand...

I remember all the Pollock jokes when I was growing up.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Blacks weren't supposed to  be citizens according to the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790.


And then the American people changed that with a legal and proper amendment to the U.S. Constitution you dumb polack.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't say that I want to exterminate Blacks. No, I'd strip them of their citizenship, no more benefits, or jobs... A lot cheaper than deportations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not strip dumb polacks of their citizenship? Why blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumb, not Poles.
> 
> You sound so uneducated, and brainwashed.
Click to expand...

All evidence to the contrary...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks weren't supposed to  be citizens according to the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790.
> 
> 
> 
> And then the American people changed that with a legal and proper amendment to the U.S. Constitution you dumb polack.
Click to expand...


You love Negroes, and hate Poles, without any kind of logic, we get it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't say that I want to exterminate Blacks. No, I'd strip them of their citizenship, no more benefits, or jobs... A lot cheaper than deportations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not strip dumb polacks of their citizenship? Why blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumb, not Poles.
> 
> You sound so uneducated, and brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All evidence to the contrary...
Click to expand...


85 IQ for African Americans, and a 0109 IQ for Polish Americans

You're too dumb to be reasoned with.

You're a White Negro.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bodecea said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't say that I want to exterminate Blacks. No, I'd strip them of their citizenship, no more benefits, or jobs... A lot cheaper than deportations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not strip dumb polacks of their citizenship? Why blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumb, not Poles.
> 
> You sound so uneducated, and brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember all the Pollock jokes when I was growing up.
Click to expand...


See Patriot is a Liberal, like this Liberal they make up retardation ignoring facts, in favor of Black equality, and of Poles being dumb just because the dumb Jewish media makes up such crap.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing a very good job of it, still tons of Guatemalans in Brewster, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> New York is a progressive state (ie a sanctuary state). If you’re dumb enough to live there, I don’t feel sorry for you.
Click to expand...


My area of New York is Republican leaning. (Pawling has a Republican mayor, and a lot of the times at O'Connor's I hear people from the region complain about the NFL kneeling.

I grew up in Putnam, New York which  almost always voted Republican.

We tried to tackle Illegal immigration with Greg Ball, but the Feds got in the way.


Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.

Mostly people from the Bronx who left to avoid Blacks, and Puerto Ricans.

This is about the only video famous from Brewster schools.

https://nypost.com/2017/07/17/high-school-students-in-hot-water-over-racist-video/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing a very good job of it, still tons of Guatemalans in Brewster, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> New York is a progressive state (ie a sanctuary state). If you’re dumb enough to live there, I don’t feel sorry for you.
Click to expand...


Brewster New York has a lot of Guatemalans getting picked up for work by Capitalists in the morning. Like 30 of them standing on the streets.

New York once had a lot of manufacturing, now no.

That was the attraction of why my family moved to New York.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The states with the most  Blacks are Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, and Georgia, none of those are Progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...*nobody* is trying to eliminate blacks except for racist, dumb polacks such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are exponentially more American than _you_. You’re the dumb polish immigrant. They are 100% American and thus nobody has _any_ authority to kick them out of the U.S. you dumb, racist polack.
Click to expand...


Tell that to Polish Americans like Kosciuszko, or Pulaski,  Matt Urban, or Gabby Gabreski. (Military heroes of the U.S.A)
As
opposed to Black who make up which Military heroes?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks weren't supposed to  be citizens according to the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790.
> 
> 
> 
> And then the American people changed that with a legal and proper amendment to the U.S. Constitution you dumb polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love Negroes, and hate Poles, without any kind of logic, we get it.
Click to expand...

No - I love the U.S. Constitution and hate ignorance. You are the perfect example of why.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks weren't supposed to  be citizens according to the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790.
> 
> 
> 
> And then the American people changed that with a legal and proper amendment to the U.S. Constitution you dumb polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love Negroes, and hate Poles, without any kind of logic, we get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No - I love the U.S. Constitution and hate ignorance. You are the perfect example of why.
Click to expand...


The Founding Father's Naturalization Act of 1790 only called for free Whites of good character to become U.S Citizens.

The Republicans post Civil War did otherwise, with the 14th Amendment it gave Blacks citizenship, and even anyone born here (Anchor Babies) citizenship.

Big time mistake.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 85 IQ for African Americans, and a 0109 IQ for Polish Americans You're too dumb to be reasoned with.
> You're a White Negro.


Oh look...the dumb polack is making up “statistics”. Shocking. Not a single link backing up anything he has posted.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 85 IQ for African Americans, and a 0109 IQ for Polish Americans You're too dumb to be reasoned with.
> You're a White Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look...the dumb polack is making up “statistics”. Shocking. Not a single link backing up anything he has posted.
Click to expand...


Table 1 puts the Polish American IQ as 109 in the 1970's.

American Ethnic Groups


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> See Patriot is a Liberal, like this Liberal they make up retardation ignoring facts, in favor of Black equality, and of Poles being dumb just because the dumb Jewish media makes up such crap.


So to recap...you’re not only fiercely racist but also antisemitic. Well aren’t you just a special gem?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 85 IQ for African Americans, and a 0109 IQ for Polish Americans You're too dumb to be reasoned with.
> You're a White Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look...the dumb polack is making up “statistics”. Shocking. Not a single link backing up anything he has posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Table 1 puts the Polish American IQ as 109 in the 1970's.
> 
> American Ethnic Groups
Click to expand...

On a sample size of a 119 people... Clearly _that_ study was done by a polack


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 85 IQ for African Americans, and a 0109 IQ for Polish Americans You're too dumb to be reasoned with.
> You're a White Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look...the dumb polack is making up “statistics”. Shocking. Not a single link backing up anything he has posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Table 1 puts the Polish American IQ as 109 in the 1970's.
> 
> American Ethnic Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a sample size of a 119 people... Clearly _that_ study was done by a polack
Click to expand...


The larger sample size in 1960's also put the Polish American IQ at 107 (Still high)

All studies use sample sizes to reflect the genera demographic.

So, what?

Generally they are quite accurate.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My area of New York is Republican leaning.


Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.


Shocking


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Patriot is a Liberal, like this Liberal they make up retardation ignoring facts, in favor of Black equality, and of Poles being dumb just because the dumb Jewish media makes up such crap.
> 
> 
> 
> So to recap...you’re not only fiercely racist but also antisemitic. Well aren’t you just a special gem?
Click to expand...


You're definitely the Liberal, not me.

The media is dominated by Jews, and mentioning such truth is so anti-Semitic.

But, I guess it's okay to bash Polish people.

Just because you're a easily brainwashed tool, who hasn't been told anti-Polish prejudices are wrong, like how prejudices against Blacks, or Jews. is a taboo in our society because of Liberals.

You are a Liberal.


----------



## Seawytch




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
Click to expand...


Southern States are less White than Northern ones, actually.

Only some parts of Appalachia are very White in the South... The job market, and opportunities there are very limited.

Most a lot of the South is either loaded with Blacks, or with Mexicans.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> New York once had a lot of manufacturing, now no.


That’s because the U.S. has shifted from a manufacturing economy to an information economy. Part of that is simply the natural progression of things, and part of that is because ignorant left-wing policy forced manufacturing jobs overseas. And part of that is too many dumb polacks in NY.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 85 IQ for African Americans, and a 0109 IQ for Polish Americans You're too dumb to be reasoned with.
> You're a White Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look...the dumb polack is making up “statistics”. Shocking. Not a single link backing up anything he has posted.
Click to expand...


You're a big ANTIFA, just you're an ANTIFA for free markets, unlike most ANTIFA which are Communists.

You also have a big mouth, and simple intellect like many ANTIFA's.

You're basically just another Unkotare.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York once had a lot of manufacturing, now no.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because the U.S. has shifted from a manufacturing economy to an information economy. Part of that is simply the natural progression of things, and part of that is because ignorant left-wing policy forced manufacturing jobs overseas. And part of that is too many dumb polacks in NY.
Click to expand...


The loss of manufacturing is not being picked up.

The proof is in Real Hourly Wages flopping.

Fascists would counter-act these problems.

1.) Jail those who outsource.
2.) Jail those who hire Illegals.
3.) Micromanage the work-place to have only limited Automation robotics, to increase jobs in Manufacturing for the benefit of the Nation.

That would cause a massive increase wealth for the masses.

Fascism > Capitalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York once had a lot of manufacturing, now no.
> 
> 
> 
> part of that is because ignorant left-wing policy forced manufacturing jobs overseas. And part of that is too many dumb polacks in NY.
Click to expand...


Corporate taxes being too high is a problem.... Republicans for about 30 years got it wrong, over, and over again.... They foolishly cut Civilian taxes, instead of Corporate taxes.

But, that's besides the point.

The point is that  Southerners wouldn't compete with China, Vietnam, or Mexico for these Manufacturing jobs, anyways.

So, it's simply NOT ENOUGH.

We need real Leaders, not do nothing, think little Yokels for Liberty in time of crisis.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
Click to expand...


New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.

New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.

Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York once had a lot of manufacturing, now no.
> 
> 
> 
> And part of that is too many dumb polacks in NY.
Click to expand...


More like the Jews, Blacks, and Hispanics make New York City, uber-Liberal.
Irish Catholics are also somewhat Liberal.

Poles, and Italians went big for Trump.
Poles, and Italians swing a lot in American elections, because they are Socially Conservative, but Economically Left.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
> 
> 
> 
> They are exponentially more American than _you_. You’re the dumb polish immigrant. They are 100% American and thus nobody has _any_ authority to kick them out of the U.S. you dumb, racist polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Polish Americans like Kosciuszko, or Pulaski,  Matt Urban, or Gabby Gabreski. (Military heroes of the U.S.A) As opposed to Black who make up which Military heroes?
Click to expand...

For starters - General Collin Powell is one of the brightest minds the U.S. has _ever_ produced. Thanks for playing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
> 
> 
> 
> They are exponentially more American than _you_. You’re the dumb polish immigrant. They are 100% American and thus nobody has _any_ authority to kick them out of the U.S. you dumb, racist polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Polish Americans like Kosciuszko, or Pulaski,  Matt Urban, or Gabby Gabreski. (Military heroes of the U.S.A) As opposed to Black who make up which Military heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For starters - General Collin Powell is one of the brightest minds the U.S. has _ever_ produced. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Brzezinski propped up Afghans against Soviets, the beginning of the end of the Communist Cold-War.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
> 
> 
> 
> They are exponentially more American than _you_. You’re the dumb polish immigrant. They are 100% American and thus nobody has _any_ authority to kick them out of the U.S. you dumb, racist polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Polish Americans like Kosciuszko, or Pulaski,  Matt Urban, or Gabby Gabreski. (Military heroes of the U.S.A) As opposed to Black who make up which Military heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For starters - General Collin Powell is one of the brightest minds the U.S. has _ever_ produced. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


In WW2, 1 million Polish Americans fought for the U.S.A, or 20% of all Polish Americans... 8% of the U.S.A armed forces, despite 4% of the U.S.A being Polish.

This includes Gabby Gabreski the Polish American top fighter Ace in the European campaign.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
> 
> 
> 
> They are exponentially more American than _you_. You’re the dumb polish immigrant. They are 100% American and thus nobody has _any_ authority to kick them out of the U.S. you dumb, racist polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Polish Americans like Kosciuszko, or Pulaski,  Matt Urban, or Gabby Gabreski. (Military heroes of the U.S.A) As opposed to Black who make up which Military heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For starters - General Collin Powell is one of the brightest minds the U.S. has _ever_ produced. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Polish American Frank Piasecki invented dual rooter Helicopters, used for Military transports.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said eliminate them, I want them out of my country (America)
> 
> 
> 
> They are exponentially more American than _you_. You’re the dumb polish immigrant. They are 100% American and thus nobody has _any_ authority to kick them out of the U.S. you dumb, racist polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Polish Americans like Kosciuszko, or Pulaski,  Matt Urban, or Gabby Gabreski. (Military heroes of the U.S.A) As opposed to Black who make up which Military heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For starters - General Collin Powell is one of the brightest minds the U.S. has _ever_ produced. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Collin Powell looks quite more White, than Obama the Mulatto...... Anyways.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

About 11 million children die each year from disease, and hunger.... In Capitalist countries.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Patriot is a Liberal, like this Liberal they make up retardation ignoring facts, in favor of Black equality, and of Poles being dumb just because the dumb Jewish media makes up such crap.
> 
> 
> 
> So to recap...you’re not only fiercely racist but also antisemitic. Well aren’t you just a special gem?
Click to expand...



The Republican pandering for Jews is one of the unsolved Mysteries.

Jews undermine Republicans left, and right.

Their solution is not only to do nothing about it, but worship Jews, and Israel.

Jewish groups against Trump.

Jewish groups, politicians furious over Trump's far-right pandering

Many American Rabbis put Refugees above Trump, or America.

1,500+ Rabbis Sign National Letter Calling for Welcoming Refugees

Half of Democrat funding comes from Jews.

US Jews contribute half of all donations to the Democratic party

This Jew opened up immigration, and gun control in America in the 1960's.

Emanuel Celler - Wikipedia

This Jew runs the Liberal ACLU.

Susan N. Herman - Wikipedia

Hollywood is totally run by Jews says Jew Joel Stein, but Conservatives hate Hollywood for Liberalism.

Who runs Hollywood? C'mon

This Jew founded NBC Liberal media.

David Sarnoff - Wikipedia

Jews at Comcast like Roberts own MSNC.

Ralph J. Roberts - Wikipedia

This Jew put on the map the CBS Liberal media.

William S. Paley - Wikipedia

This Jew runs CBS.

Leslie Moonves - Wikipedia

This Jew an Israeli owns CNN Liberal media through Time Warner.

Aviv Nevo - Wikipedia

This Jew runs CNN.

Jeff Zucker - Wikipedia

This Jew owns / founded Liberal Viacom / MTV / ABC media.

Sumner Redstone - Wikipedia

Jews are a Liberal voting block, who have probably been responsible for swinging Florida in favor of Democrats in a bunch of elections.

Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections


----------



## ptbw forever

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
Click to expand...

The old South could be revived.

The old North has been dead for quite some time.


New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.


----------



## ptbw forever

bodecea said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to leave the country I was born in
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you exceptionally dumb polack? All of those black people that you desperately want exterminated and/or deported are saying the exact same thing. They shouldn’t have to leave the country they were born in just because you’re an ignorant polack.
> 
> You continue to defeat your own position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't say that I want to exterminate Blacks. No, I'd strip them of their citizenship, no more benefits, or jobs... A lot cheaper than deportations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not strip dumb polacks of their citizenship? Why blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumb, not Poles.
> 
> You sound so uneducated, and brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember all the Pollock jokes when I was growing up.
Click to expand...

Anti-white racism is acceptable.


----------



## Reasonable

If during the Cold War the Soviets had been able to sell this “deep state” baloney to Americans, to sow distrust of our own FBI and CIA, we would all be speaking Russian by now. The collaborators in Congress must be voted out now!


----------



## Reasonable

ptbw forever said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
Click to expand...

Moron has never been to a broadway play, or museum or the Lincoln Center for jazz or etc. 
it’s amazing how little you know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
Click to expand...


New York has the greatest potential in the U.S.A.... It has West Point, Wall Street, lots of Museums, Plays, lots of great Restaurants,  The Hudson Valley, Catskills etc..... Unfortunately a lot of it has been desecrated by Liberalism.

In the 1940's NYC was like 95% White.... Now it's barely above 1/3rd White.

They have destroyed us well.

But, the hope is that NYC gentrification will kick out a lot of the Ghetto people over time.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Reasonable said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron has never been to a broadway play, or museum or the Lincoln Center for jazz or etc.
> it’s amazing how little you know.
Click to expand...


I love New York, I hate the Liberals, and non-White Diversity. (I like the White diversity though) Nice to have an expert Italian, Polish, or German chef prepare authentic food. (Not much in other regions of the U.S.A)


----------



## ptbw forever

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York has the greatest potential in the U.S.A.... It has West Point, Wall Street, lots of Museums, Plays, lots of great Restaurants, .... Unfortunately a lot of it has been desecrated by Liberalism.
> 
> In the 1940's NYC was like 95% White.... Now it's barely above 1/3rd White.
> 
> They have destroyed us well.
> 
> But, the hope is that NYC gentrification will kick out a lot of the Ghetto people over time.
Click to expand...

You really should move to Chicago(THE white metropolis in its day) and attempt to take that over. Gentrification in Chicago is going quite strong.

Gentrification in New York will never combat the immigration levels. New York culture also has been thoroughly dominated by degenerative Democrats for literally over 100 years.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York has the greatest potential in the U.S.A.... It has West Point, Wall Street, lots of Museums, Plays, lots of great Restaurants, .... Unfortunately a lot of it has been desecrated by Liberalism.
> 
> In the 1940's NYC was like 95% White.... Now it's barely above 1/3rd White.
> 
> They have destroyed us well.
> 
> But, the hope is that NYC gentrification will kick out a lot of the Ghetto people over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should move to Chicago(THE white metropolis in its day) and attempt to take that over. Gentrification in Chicago is going quite strong.
> 
> Gentrification in New York will never combat the immigration levels. New York culture also has been thoroughly dominated by degenerative Democrats for literally over 100 years.
Click to expand...


My Putnam County, was like 95% White in the 1990's, even at the year 2000 it was nearly 90% White.

But, we've been bombarded by Guatemalan, Ecuadorian, and Mexican illegals.

Brewster, New York went from 95% White to 95% Hispanic in no time. ... (Yes I believe it's 95% Hispanic that's what you see there) I think because of illegals it's not really 55% of what ever they say.


----------



## ptbw forever

Reasonable said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area of New York is Republican leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Brewster schools I went to were very racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron has never been to a broadway play, or museum or the Lincoln Center for jazz or etc.
> it’s amazing how little you know.
Click to expand...

We have all of that in Louisville.

It doesn’t mean shit. Louisville is still largely a dump.

The Democrat anti-intellectuals run the (European)arts programs and eventually destroy those (European)arts via “diversity”(i.e “Hamilton” and “Shakespeare in the Park”).


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Actual picture of Brewster, New York.


----------



## ptbw forever

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your governor is Cuomo genius. You live in a very Dumbocrat state. That’s your own fault. You won’t leave New York and you won’t leave the U.S. but you bitch about both like a whiny progressive.
> Shocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York has the greatest potential in the U.S.A.... It has West Point, Wall Street, lots of Museums, Plays, lots of great Restaurants, .... Unfortunately a lot of it has been desecrated by Liberalism.
> 
> In the 1940's NYC was like 95% White.... Now it's barely above 1/3rd White.
> 
> They have destroyed us well.
> 
> But, the hope is that NYC gentrification will kick out a lot of the Ghetto people over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should move to Chicago(THE white metropolis in its day) and attempt to take that over. Gentrification in Chicago is going quite strong.
> 
> Gentrification in New York will never combat the immigration levels. New York culture also has been thoroughly dominated by degenerative Democrats for literally over 100 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Putnam County, was like 95% White in the 1990's, even at the year 2000 it was nearly 90% White.
> 
> But, we've been bombarded by Guatemalan, Ecuadorian, and Mexican illegals.
> 
> Brewster, New York went from 95% White to 95% Hispanic in no time. ... (Yes I believe it's 95% Hispanic that's what you see there) I think because of illegals it's not really 55% of what ever they say.
Click to expand...

I was talking about greater New York City.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York's got better food, more park-land,  more entertainment, and  Natural beauty than most of the South, or Mid-West.
> 
> New York's also more familiar, if anything I'd actually move to Poland, before the South.
> 
> Besides, I have friends, and family in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York has the greatest potential in the U.S.A.... It has West Point, Wall Street, lots of Museums, Plays, lots of great Restaurants, .... Unfortunately a lot of it has been desecrated by Liberalism.
> 
> In the 1940's NYC was like 95% White.... Now it's barely above 1/3rd White.
> 
> They have destroyed us well.
> 
> But, the hope is that NYC gentrification will kick out a lot of the Ghetto people over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should move to Chicago(THE white metropolis in its day) and attempt to take that over. Gentrification in Chicago is going quite strong.
> 
> Gentrification in New York will never combat the immigration levels. New York culture also has been thoroughly dominated by degenerative Democrats for literally over 100 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Putnam County, was like 95% White in the 1990's, even at the year 2000 it was nearly 90% White.
> 
> But, we've been bombarded by Guatemalan, Ecuadorian, and Mexican illegals.
> 
> Brewster, New York went from 95% White to 95% Hispanic in no time. ... (Yes I believe it's 95% Hispanic that's what you see there) I think because of illegals it's not really 55% of what ever they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about greater New York City.
Click to expand...


I went to Brewster Schools.

What we're famous for is Racism.

https://nypost.com/2017/07/17/high-school-students-in-hot-water-over-racist-video/

Student Arraigned in Anti-Muslim Stabbing of Cabdriver


----------



## ptbw forever

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old South could be revived.
> 
> The old North has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> 
> New York is nothing but ghettos and Democrat anti-intellectualism now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York has the greatest potential in the U.S.A.... It has West Point, Wall Street, lots of Museums, Plays, lots of great Restaurants, .... Unfortunately a lot of it has been desecrated by Liberalism.
> 
> In the 1940's NYC was like 95% White.... Now it's barely above 1/3rd White.
> 
> They have destroyed us well.
> 
> But, the hope is that NYC gentrification will kick out a lot of the Ghetto people over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should move to Chicago(THE white metropolis in its day) and attempt to take that over. Gentrification in Chicago is going quite strong.
> 
> Gentrification in New York will never combat the immigration levels. New York culture also has been thoroughly dominated by degenerative Democrats for literally over 100 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Putnam County, was like 95% White in the 1990's, even at the year 2000 it was nearly 90% White.
> 
> But, we've been bombarded by Guatemalan, Ecuadorian, and Mexican illegals.
> 
> Brewster, New York went from 95% White to 95% Hispanic in no time. ... (Yes I believe it's 95% Hispanic that's what you see there) I think because of illegals it's not really 55% of what ever they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about greater New York City.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to Brewster Schools.
> 
> What we're famous for is Racism.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/07/17/high-school-students-in-hot-water-over-racist-video/
> 
> Student Arraigned in Anti-Muslim Stabbing of Cabdriver
Click to expand...

Mindless racial violence and juvenile racial namecalling isn’t what we need.

If you guys want to stab someone, stab an Antifa piece of shit until they are bled dry.

We need to kill white liberalism before non-whites become the majority.


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> If during the Cold War the Soviets had been able to sell this “deep state” baloney to Americans, *to sow distrust of our own FBI and CIA*, we would all be speaking Russian by now. The collaborators in Congress must be voted out now!


If, during the Cold War, Dumbocrats had been as anti-American and full on marxist as they are today, the Soviets could have convinced them to fly “resist” flags against their own President (Reagan). And we would all be speaking Russian today. Thankfully, the Dumbocrats weren’t as radicalized and idiotic back then as Unreasonable and her pals are today.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I went to Brewster Schools. What we're famous for is Racism.


The fact that you are actually proud of your racism (and the racism of your school) tells everyone everything we need to know about you.

I hope the African-American community starts a movement to strip polacks of their citizenship. I’ll sign it. If you’re too stupid to realize how idiotic you sound as a polish immigrant calling for other legitimate Americans (who have been here MUCH longer than you have been) to have their citizenship revoked, then we definitely need to rid the U.S. of polacks. You people really are as stupid as advertised.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York has the greatest potential in the U.S.A.... It has West Point, Wall Street, lots of Museums, Plays, lots of great Restaurants, .... Unfortunately a lot of it has been desecrated by Liberalism.
> 
> In the 1940's NYC was like 95% White.... Now it's barely above 1/3rd White.
> 
> They have destroyed us well.
> 
> But, the hope is that NYC gentrification will kick out a lot of the Ghetto people over time.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should move to Chicago(THE white metropolis in its day) and attempt to take that over. Gentrification in Chicago is going quite strong.
> 
> Gentrification in New York will never combat the immigration levels. New York culture also has been thoroughly dominated by degenerative Democrats for literally over 100 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Putnam County, was like 95% White in the 1990's, even at the year 2000 it was nearly 90% White.
> 
> But, we've been bombarded by Guatemalan, Ecuadorian, and Mexican illegals.
> 
> Brewster, New York went from 95% White to 95% Hispanic in no time. ... (Yes I believe it's 95% Hispanic that's what you see there) I think because of illegals it's not really 55% of what ever they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about greater New York City.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to Brewster Schools.
> 
> What we're famous for is Racism.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/07/17/high-school-students-in-hot-water-over-racist-video/
> 
> Student Arraigned in Anti-Muslim Stabbing of Cabdriver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindless racial violence and juvenile racial namecalling isn’t what we need.
> 
> If you guys want to stab someone, stab an Antifa piece of shit until they are bled dry.
> 
> We need to kill white liberalism before non-whites become the majority.
Click to expand...


Don't support violence.... However it is what it is... It's not Liberalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Brewster Schools. What we're famous for is Racism.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are actually proud of your racism (and the racism of your school) tells everyone everything we need to know about you.
> 
> I hope the African-American community starts a movement to strip polacks of their citizenship. I’ll sign it. If you’re too stupid to realize how idiotic you sound as a polish immigrant calling for other legitimate Americans (who have been here MUCH longer than you have been) to have their citizenship revoked, then we definitely need to rid the U.S. of polacks. You people really are as stupid as advertised.
Click to expand...


I actually don't care if Poles are deported out of the U.S.A.

Your nation is mostly for mindless racial trash like you.

Poland could use more Polish numbers, to combat the declining population.

You on the other hand, are a retard, you support the most Liberal, detrimental, and stupid population in Americas (Black Americans) and snap at Poles who are quite the opposite.

You have no concept of reality, I think you are one of the most mindless I've seen on this entire forum.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> If during the Cold War the Soviets had been able to sell this “deep state” baloney to Americans, *to sow distrust of our own FBI and CIA*, we would all be speaking Russian by now. The collaborators in Congress must be voted out now!
> 
> 
> 
> If, during the Cold War, Dumbocrats had been as anti-American and full on marxist as they are today, the Soviets could have convinced them to fly “resist” flags against their own President (Reagan). And we would all be speaking Russian today. Thankfully, the Dumbocrats weren’t as radicalized and idiotic back then as Unreasonable and her pals are today.
Click to expand...


That's true, but today Capitalism is propping up a semi-Communist, semi-Hostile China.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Actual picture of Brewster, New York.


Actual picture of dumb polacks...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You on the other hand, are a retard, *you support the most Liberal*, detrimental, and stupid population in Americas (Black Americans) and snap at Poles who are quite the opposite.


No...my fragile little snowflake...I support *liberty*. The fact that you fear liberty shows that _you_ are the left-wing lunatic.

I wonder if bodecea, jillian, or Seawytch would like to weigh in here? Do I support liberalism, ladies?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I actually don't care if Poles are deported out of the U.S.A.


For once we are in complete agreement!


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> If during the Cold War the Soviets had been able to sell this “deep state” baloney to Americans, *to sow distrust of our own FBI and CIA*, we would all be speaking Russian by now. The collaborators in Congress must be voted out now!
> 
> 
> 
> If, during the Cold War, Dumbocrats had been as anti-American and full on marxist as they are today, the Soviets could have convinced them to fly “resist” flags against their own President (Reagan). And we would all be speaking Russian today. Thankfully, the Dumbocrats weren’t as radicalized and idiotic back then as Unreasonable and her pals are today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, but today Capitalism is propping up a semi-Communist, semi-Hostile China.
Click to expand...

That’s because it is in our interest to do so. China actually provided us with intel that Russia was engaging in economic warfare against us in 2009 and refused to help them. That’s was crucial for us. It only makes sense to continue on our current path with China so long as they continue to operate like that.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I actually don't care if Poles are deported out of the U.S.A.
> 
> Your nation is mostly for mindless racial trash like you. You on the other hand, are a retard, you support the most Liberal, detrimental, and stupid population in Americas (Black Americans) and snap at Poles who are quite the opposite.
> 
> You have no concept of reality, I think you are one of the most mindless I've seen on this entire forum.


I have complete concept of reality - which is why I reject _everything_ about your idiot fascism.


> "The fact that German anti-Semitism and anti-capitalism spring from the same root is of great importance for the understanding of what has happened there." - Friedrich A. Hayek


You’re the typical fascist...uneducated, uninformed, and ignorant of history.


----------



## bripat9643

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.



That's exactly what liberalism does, moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> If during the Cold War the Soviets had been able to sell this “deep state” baloney to Americans, *to sow distrust of our own FBI and CIA*, we would all be speaking Russian by now. The collaborators in Congress must be voted out now!
> 
> 
> 
> If, during the Cold War, Dumbocrats had been as anti-American and full on marxist as they are today, the Soviets could have convinced them to fly “resist” flags against their own President (Reagan). And we would all be speaking Russian today. Thankfully, the Dumbocrats weren’t as radicalized and idiotic back then as Unreasonable and her pals are today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, but today Capitalism is propping up a semi-Communist, semi-Hostile China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because it is in our interest to do so. China actually provided us with intel that Russia was engaging in economic warfare against us in 2009 and refused to help them. That’s was crucial for us. It only makes sense to continue on our current path with China so long as they continue to operate like that.
Click to expand...


China beseeches the US: Please, 'cool it' with the North Korea threats

China Warns War Is Possible As Hostility Between United States and North Korea Rises

China 'increasingly hostile' for Western businesses

The U.S. and China seem bound to clash over the South China Sea

Chinese Naval Vessel Tries to Force U.S. Warship to Stop in International Waters

China 'seizes US vessel' in S China Sea

China’s Trying to Shove the U.S. Navy Right Out of the South China Sea

China's Navy seizes US underwater drone in South China Sea | Daily Mail Online

John McCain says China is acting like a 'bully' - CNNPolitics

CIA Director Identifies China As Greatest Long-Term Security Challenge

Report: China's Military Is Growing Super Powerful by Stealing America's Defense Secrets (Like the F-35)

Chinese espionage in the United States - Wikipedia

If you can't figure out China's not our friend, I'm so sorry you're a mega-retard.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You on the other hand, are a retard, *you support the most Liberal*, detrimental, and stupid population in Americas (Black Americans) and snap at Poles who are quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> No...my fragile little snowflake...I support *liberty*. The fact that you fear liberty shows that _you_ are the left-wing lunatic.
> 
> I wonder if bodecea, jillian, or Seawytch would like to weigh in here? Do I support liberalism, ladies?
Click to expand...


You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.

Serious issues need to be tackled.

You don't because you're Liberal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't care if Poles are deported out of the U.S.A.
> 
> Your nation is mostly for mindless racial trash like you. You on the other hand, are a retard, you support the most Liberal, detrimental, and stupid population in Americas (Black Americans) and snap at Poles who are quite the opposite.
> 
> You have no concept of reality, I think you are one of the most mindless I've seen on this entire forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I have complete concept of reality - which is why I reject _everything_ about your idiot fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> "The fact that German anti-Semitism and anti-capitalism spring from the same root is of great importance for the understanding of what has happened there." - Friedrich A. Hayek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the typical fascist...uneducated, uninformed, and ignorant of history.
Click to expand...


You only do as you're told.

You are everything wrong with America.

You are told Capitalism, and Blacks are good, and Poles, and Fascism are bad.

So, no matter what you do as you're told, without further comprehension.

Because you're a simpleton, you have no brain of your own.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual picture of Brewster, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual picture of dumb polacks...
> 
> View attachment 168400
Click to expand...


I think that's actually a picture of Russians.

But, that's besides the point.

You're mentally like a 5 year old.

You are just spiteful of me, and attacking Poles, because you didn't get your way like a 5 year old.

You don't seem to have a brain developed enough to realize you are engaging in prejudices akin to racism.

You don't seem to even grasp that I have many reasons to attack Blacks based on experiences, and also factual data, while you only attack Poles because of 1 reason, me.

Now, that's behavior of a 5 year old.

No concept of reality what-so-ever.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual picture of Brewster, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual picture of dumb polacks...
> 
> View attachment 168400
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.


That's because *liberty* has a _flawless_ track record throughout history. It has never failed and it never will.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Serious issues need to be tackled.


Who the fuck are you to dictate what constitutes a "serious issue"? You're a dumb polack who has accomplished absolutely nothing in life, but your ego is so ginormous that you are going to decide for yourself that you should dictate for all of society what is and what isn't a "serious issue"? Wow. Just...wow.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You don't because you're Liberal.


I again I would invite my devout left-wing friends bodecea, jillian, and Seawytch to weigh in here regarding my liberal leanings...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You are just spiteful of me, and attacking Poles, *because you didn't get your way* like a 5 year old.


Let's think about this logically for just a moment (I know that is impossible for a dumb polack, but just humor me here).

You want black people to have their citizenship stripped simply because you're a racist idiot (you are *never* getting your way on this)
I want any American to retain their American citizenship unless they voluntarily renounce it (I am currently getting my way on this)

You want convert the U.S. politically from a republic to a fascist totalitarian (you are *never* getting your way on this)
I want America to forever remain a republic (I am currently getting my way on this)

You want convert the U.S. economically from capitalism to socialism (you are *never* getting your way on this)
I want America to forever remain capitalist (I am currently getting my way on this)

Sooooo...which one of us here is (and I quote) "not getting your way"?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual picture of Brewster, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual picture of dumb polacks...
> 
> View attachment 168400
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So your response to the ignorance of polish people is to post a picture of _underage_ girls? Yikes....


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You don't seem to even grasp that I have many reasons to attack Blacks based on experiences, and also factual data


You don't seem to grasp the extraordinary ignorance of your comments (or the irony of them coming from a polack). I've seen and met black people who are the textbook definition of the word "n*gger". I've also seen and met black people that are very bright, very talented, very articulate, and who have contributed to society far more than you ever will.

Every single human on earth is unique, stupid. Yes, you can group people together by ideology (such as liberalism or islam) because that is a belief that drives behaviors. You *cannot* group people together by skin color or ethnicity because that has absolutely no impact on intelligence, beliefs, actions, etc.


----------



## ptbw forever

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just spiteful of me, and attacking Poles, *because you didn't get your way* like a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's think about this logically for just a moment (I know that is impossible for a dumb polack, but just humor me here).
> 
> You want black people to have their citizenship stripped simply because you're a racist idiot (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want any American to retain their American citizenship unless they voluntarily renounce it (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> You want convert the U.S. politically from a republic to a fascist totalitarian (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain a republic (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> You want convert the U.S. economically from capitalism to socialism (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain capitalist (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> Sooooo...which one of us here is (and I quote) "not getting your way"?
Click to expand...

The US stopped being a republic the day that Senators were elected democratically.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because *liberty* has a _flawless_ track record throughout history. It has never failed and it never will.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious issues need to be tackled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck are you to dictate what constitutes a "serious issue"? You're a dumb polack who has accomplished absolutely nothing in life, but your ego is so ginormous that you are going to decide for yourself that you should dictate for all of society what is and what isn't a "serious issue"? Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't because you're Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I again I would invite my devout left-wing friends bodecea, jillian, and Seawytch to weigh in here regarding my liberal leanings...
Click to expand...


Seriously, don't fight...you're both pretty...and have horrible ideologies and world views.


----------



## Seawytch

ptbw forever said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just spiteful of me, and attacking Poles, *because you didn't get your way* like a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's think about this logically for just a moment (I know that is impossible for a dumb polack, but just humor me here).
> 
> You want black people to have their citizenship stripped simply because you're a racist idiot (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want any American to retain their American citizenship unless they voluntarily renounce it (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> You want convert the U.S. politically from a republic to a fascist totalitarian (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain a republic (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> You want convert the U.S. economically from capitalism to socialism (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain capitalist (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> Sooooo...which one of us here is (and I quote) "not getting your way"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US stopped being a republic the day that Senators were elected democratically.
Click to expand...


How do you figure. I'm still represented (therefore being a citizen or a representative republic) regardless of who chooses that representative.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because *liberty* has a _flawless_ track record throughout history. It has never failed and it never will.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious issues need to be tackled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck are you to dictate what constitutes a "serious issue"? You're a dumb polack who has accomplished absolutely nothing in life, but your ego is so ginormous that you are going to decide for yourself that you should dictate for all of society what is and what isn't a "serious issue"? Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't because you're Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I again I would invite my devout left-wing friends bodecea, jillian, and Seawytch to weigh in here regarding my liberal leanings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, don't fight...you're both pretty...and have horrible ideologies and world views.
Click to expand...

Well according to SSE - I’m a devout liberal. So if I have “horrible” world views, what does that say about the left?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Seriously, don't fight...*you're both pretty*...and have horrible ideologies and world views.


Give credit where credit is due...that was a really funny line.


----------



## ptbw forever

Seawytch said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just spiteful of me, and attacking Poles, *because you didn't get your way* like a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's think about this logically for just a moment (I know that is impossible for a dumb polack, but just humor me here).
> 
> You want black people to have their citizenship stripped simply because you're a racist idiot (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want any American to retain their American citizenship unless they voluntarily renounce it (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> You want convert the U.S. politically from a republic to a fascist totalitarian (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain a republic (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> You want convert the U.S. economically from capitalism to socialism (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain capitalist (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> Sooooo...which one of us here is (and I quote) "not getting your way"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US stopped being a republic the day that Senators were elected democratically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure. I'm still represented (therefore being a citizen or a representative republic) regardless of who chooses that representative.
Click to expand...

If only the president is elected by a republican system in the entire federal govt., then you effectively have no Republic.

Representation can either be democratic or republican. Senators are now democratic representation, just like House members.


----------



## ptbw forever

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because *liberty* has a _flawless_ track record throughout history. It has never failed and it never will.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious issues need to be tackled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck are you to dictate what constitutes a "serious issue"? You're a dumb polack who has accomplished absolutely nothing in life, but your ego is so ginormous that you are going to decide for yourself that you should dictate for all of society what is and what isn't a "serious issue"? Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't because you're Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I again I would invite my devout left-wing friends bodecea, jillian, and Seawytch to weigh in here regarding my liberal leanings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, don't fight...you're both pretty...and have horrible ideologies and world views.
Click to expand...

Yours is far worse than both of theirs.


----------



## ptbw forever

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because *liberty* has a _flawless_ track record throughout history. It has never failed and it never will.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious issues need to be tackled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck are you to dictate what constitutes a "serious issue"? You're a dumb polack who has accomplished absolutely nothing in life, but your ego is so ginormous that you are going to decide for yourself that you should dictate for all of society what is and what isn't a "serious issue"? Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't because you're Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I again I would invite my devout left-wing friends bodecea, jillian, and Seawytch to weigh in here regarding my liberal leanings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, don't fight...you're both pretty...and have horrible ideologies and world views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well according to SSE - I’m a devout liberal. So if I have “horrible” world views, what does that say about the left?
Click to expand...

You are effectively a cultural Marxist.


----------



## there4eyeM

What discussion is possible with those who insist on changing the meaning of words to suit their prejudices?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because *liberty* has a _flawless_ track record throughout history. It has never failed and it never will.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious issues need to be tackled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck are you to dictate what constitutes a "serious issue"? You're a dumb polack who has accomplished absolutely nothing in life, but your ego is so ginormous that you are going to decide for yourself that you should dictate for all of society what is and what isn't a "serious issue"? Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't because you're Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I again I would invite my devout left-wing friends bodecea, jillian, and Seawytch to weigh in here regarding my liberal leanings...
Click to expand...


Not at all, people argued that it was a Liberty to own slaves, people today argue that it's a Liberty to hire Illegal Immigrants.

You're obviously too dumb to get it.

Liberty is failing, and you're proof of that.

You're doing nothing as our society is being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs, who vote  devoutly Democrat.

That's dumb, you're even extremely dumb for a Republican, and that says something massive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just spiteful of me, and attacking Poles, *because you didn't get your way* like a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's think about this logically for just a moment (I know that is impossible for a dumb polack, but just humor me here).
> 
> You want black people to have their citizenship stripped simply because you're a racist idiot (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want any American to retain their American citizenship unless they voluntarily renounce it (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> You want convert the U.S. politically from a republic to a fascist totalitarian (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain a republic (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> You want convert the U.S. economically from capitalism to socialism (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain capitalist (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> Sooooo...which one of us here is (and I quote) "not getting your way"?
Click to expand...


No, I understand it's unlikely that  to get my way.

Because Western Europeans are obviously very easily brainwashed, and slow on abstract thought.

Not that some Eastern Europeans aren't like this, just NOTHING like you Western Europeans.

No, you're going to have America become Mexico, and those Mexicans will swing all elections Democrat.

You're a very, very, stupid man.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual picture of Brewster, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual picture of dumb polacks...
> 
> View attachment 168400
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your response to the ignorance of polish people is to post a picture of _underage_ girls? Yikes....
Click to expand...


You're everything but a Patriot.

You're a racial vermin.

You support destruction of your culture because of "Liberty"

You support destruction of your race because of "Liberty"

You support death to  your people by poverty because of "Liberty"

You support death to your  people by lack of healthcare because of "Liberty"

That's in no way, or form Patriotic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to even grasp that I have many reasons to attack Blacks based on experiences, and also factual data
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to grasp the extraordinary ignorance of your comments (or the irony of them coming from a polack). I've seen and met black people who are the textbook definition of the word "n*gger". I've also seen and met black people that are very bright, very talented, very articulate, and who have contributed to society far more than you ever will.
> 
> Every single human on earth is unique, stupid. Yes, you can group people together by ideology (such as liberalism or islam) because that is a belief that drives behaviors. You *cannot* group people together by skin color or ethnicity because that has absolutely no impact on intelligence, beliefs, actions, etc.
Click to expand...



No the irony is you seem to think Blacks are great, and shouldn't be criticized, and Poles are horrid, and should be criticized.

You live in a fantasy, you have no concept of reality, except you've been brainwashed.

Blacks are big time Democrats, and Welfare abusers, and they commit the majority of murder in the U.S.A

Why you'd rather pick on Poles, than Blacks, it's because you're a very, very, stupid man.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just spiteful of me, and attacking Poles, *because you didn't get your way* like a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want convert the U.S. economically from capitalism to socialism (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain capitalist (I am currently getting my way on this)
> 
> Sooooo...which one of us here is (and I quote) "not getting your way"?
Click to expand...


Not at all.

Minorities, and Millennials are majority Socialists in the U.S.A.

You have no chance to retain such a system.

You're doomed to FAIL, because of your inherent stupidity, and weakness.

Democrats used the Courts, Academia, and Capitalist enterprise like Hollywood, or Media to brainwash a generation into Left-Wing Socialism, and against  both Conservative Capitalists, or Far-Right Socialism Fascists most of all.

The fact is, people like you DID NOTHING, you sat around, your ideals were DO NOTHING, it's their Liberty, and therefor you allowed yourselves to get dominated by The Left.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single human on earth is unique, stupid. Yes, you can group people together by ideology (such as liberalism or islam) because that is a belief that drives behaviors. You *cannot* group people together by skin color or ethnicity because that has absolutely no impact on intelligence, beliefs, actions, etc.
Click to expand...



Weak, and stupid (Individualism) at play.

Individualism says judge hostile groups as Individuals because everybody's different.
BIG MISTAKE.

The truth is Balkanization leads to conflict, and in dire situations of strife the Ethnic, Racial, or Religious groups will stick with their own be it a Gang war, or a Massive Genocide.

Furthermore, while it's true every individual has a different life experience, and DNA code, many of these people cluster into very "SIMILAR Groups"

It's like saying Judge Dogs as Individuals, okay sure there's Dogs which are much nicer, or smarter than each other. but they're still Dogs.

The fact of the matter is, that there is a massive Curve in intelligence.

Most Blacks in the U.S.A score a 85 IQ, give, or take.

That's enough to cause problems.

Doesn't matter if Neil Tyson Degrasse,  who's Whiter looking than Mulatto Obama is very smart, or not.

The fact is Blacks are a collective burden enough, that Africa can't get it's act together.

It's not Colonialism, either.

By this Liberal logic, Ireland which was colonized for 100's of years should be poorer than Ethiopia which wasn't colonized.

No, the problem is the Ethiopian collective don't seem to have the intelligence, or work ethic high enough for a "Much Better Life"

Same goes for Liberia, which was colonized by African Americans, another garbage place.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because *liberty* has a _flawless_ track record throughout history. It has never failed and it never will.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious issues need to be tackled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck are you to dictate what constitutes a "serious issue"? You're a dumb polack who has accomplished absolutely nothing in life, but your ego is so ginormous that you are going to decide for yourself that you should dictate for all of society what is and what isn't a "serious issue"? Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't because you're Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I again I would invite my devout left-wing friends bodecea, jillian, and Seawytch to weigh in here regarding my liberal leanings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, don't fight...you're both pretty...and have horrible ideologies and world views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well according to SSE - I’m a devout liberal. So if I have “horrible” world views, what does that say about the left?
Click to expand...


Liberal by the original definition means for Liberty.

Liberalism by definition means for Liberty, tolerance, and equality.

That's you AGAIN.

Liberalism - Wikipedia

*Liberalism* is a political philosophy or worldview founded on ideas of liberty and equality.[1][2][3] Liberals espouse a wide array of views depending on their understanding of these principles, but generally they support ideas and programmes such as freedom of speech, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, free markets, civil rights, democratic societies, secular governments, gender equality and international cooperation.[4][5][6][7][8][9][10]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just spiteful of me, and attacking Poles, *because you didn't get your way* like a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's think about this logically for just a moment (I know that is impossible for a dumb polack, but just humor me here).
> 
> You want convert the U.S. politically from a republic to a fascist totalitarian (you are *never* getting your way on this)
> I want America to forever remain a republic (I am currently getting my way on this)
Click to expand...


I'm not a mega-Fascist, but I am on the whole a Fascist.

One thing I disagree with on is voting rights.

I think Fascism is so superior, it doesn't need to outlaw voting rights.

Fascism has better economic growth than Capitalism, and better societal planning than Capitalism.

Fascism hasn't killed more than Capitalism, so it doesn't matter what you have to say.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Individualism says judge hostile groups as Individuals because everybody's different. BIG MISTAKE.


The only "mistake" is allowing you idiot polacks into the U.S. My god you are a special kind of stupid. The Black Panthers are a "hostile group" (just like the KKK is a "hostile group"). Black people in general are *not* a group and are not "hostile". There isn't some big black conspiracy going on you racist nitwit. They aren't out to get you. Take off your tinfoil hat and please go seek the mental health treatment you so desperately need.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm not a mega-Fascist..


But you _are_ a mega-asshole!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Individualism says judge hostile groups as Individuals because everybody's different. BIG MISTAKE.
> 
> 
> 
> The only "mistake" is allowing you idiot polacks into the U.S. My god you are a special kind of stupid. The Black Panthers are a "hostile group" (just like the KKK is a "hostile group"). Black people in general are *not* a group and are not "hostile". There isn't some big black conspiracy going on you racist nitwit. They aren't out to get you. Take off your tinfoil hat and please go seek the mental health treatment you so desperately need.
Click to expand...


You must strike yourself as an ironic, idiot?

You claim to be anti-Prejudices, but see nothing wrong with Prejudices against Poles.

Furthermore, You attack not Blacks, but rather Poles... Without any kind of logical outline for either position.

Explain the logic?

PAC National Conference October 2009

The picture of Polonia that emerges from Census data is highly positive. Polish Americans, who numbered 9,887,799 in 2008, are slightly older, better educated, wealthier, more likely to hold professional and management positions and own homes than the general American population. Median age of Polish Americans is 38.7 years as compared to 36.9 years of the general American population. Bachelor and higher degrees are held by 36.1% of PolAms as compared to 27.7% of the general population. 41.3% of PolAms hold professional and managerial positions as compared to 34.9%. Median family income of PolAms is $79,494 versus $63,360. Only 7.1% of PolAms fall under the poverty line, compared to13.2% of Americans. 74.4% of Polish Americans own their own homes versus 66.4% of the general population.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Individualism says judge hostile groups as Individuals because everybody's different. BIG MISTAKE.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people in general are *not* a group and are not "hostile".
Click to expand...


Black people are the biggest Democrat voting group in America.

Blacks in states like Mississippi vote much more Democratic, than say a White person from Mississippi.

They are a Different demographic... They do have a different historical outlook due to history, and are probably different biologically.

You sound like someone who's done extremely poor research in general.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Individualism says judge hostile groups as Individuals because everybody's different. BIG MISTAKE.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people in general are *not* a group and are not "hostile". There isn't some big black conspiracy going on you racist nitwit. They aren't out to get you. Take off your tinfoil hat and please go seek the mental health treatment you so desperately need.
Click to expand...


Almost all Black users on this forum, are hostile to Whites.

You must be sleeping.

You're the Rip Van Winkle of this forum... A idiot who sleeps instead of thinks.

Yes, a lot of Blacks are hostile.

My paternal Uncle got mugged in Portchester, NY by Blacks, my maternal Great Uncle got mugged in Yonkers, NY by Blacks,.

My co-Worker got chased in Mohegan Lake, NY by a group of Blacks who said "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" and he's an Anti-Racist idiot like you, and my other co-Worker in Mohegan Lake corroborated the story.

I've had some run ins with Blacks myself, hostile Blacks in places like Manhattan, or White Plains, and Peekskill, or Springvalley randomly yelling at me, or trying to start fights, or even occassionally yelling White boy.

You sound like someone who's inexperienced with reality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to even grasp that I have many reasons to attack Blacks based on experiences, and also factual data
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to grasp the extraordinary ignorance of your comments (or the irony of them coming from a polack). I've seen and met black people who are the textbook definition of the word "n*gger". I've also seen and met black people that are very bright, very talented, very articulate, and who have contributed to society far more than you ever will.
> 
> Every single human on earth is unique, stupid. Yes, you can group people together by ideology (such as liberalism or islam) because that is a belief that drives behaviors. You *cannot* group people together by skin color or ethnicity because that has absolutely no impact on intelligence, beliefs, actions, etc.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to even grasp that I You *cannot* group people together by skin color or ethnicity because that has absolutely no impact on intelligence, beliefs, actions, etc.
Click to expand...



Wrong, the theory is that darker people generally are tropical peoples, who had less Natural Selection pressures due to being able to have an easier time surviving the Tropics, as opposed to Cold climate adapted people who had to sew better clothing, adopt new hunting methods, be more perceptive to survive, and in which the Cold killed off more stupid people, for being stupid.

This IQ map by Rindermann supports just that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can group people together by ideology (such as liberalism or islam) because that is a belief that drives behaviors. .
Click to expand...


Muslims aren't all the same.

A Tatar Muslim is much different than a Islamic Arab.

Actually Tatar Muslims are virtually devoid of Terrorism, or Beheading's.

Jews, Irish Catholics, Basque are some people which did far more Terrorism than Tatar Muslims.

While Mexican Catholics have done much more Beheading's than Tatar Muslims.

But, then again Tatar Muslims look like White people with a little Asian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to even grasp that I have many reasons to attack Blacks based on experiences, and also factual data
> 
> 
> 
> I've also seen and met black people that are very bright, very talented, very articulate, and who have contributed to society far more than you ever will.
Click to expand...


1.) You don't know me.... So you're making vivid assumptions here... Vivid assumptions which have nothing to do with the debate on hand.

2.) While success generally correlates with intelligence, not always, there's a quite a few people with high IQ's who weren't successful, this includes Ronald Poppo scored ta 129 IQ, and he was  the Homeless drunk guy maimed by the Black Haitian Cannibal Rudy Eugene, or Ted Kaczynski scored a 167 IQ, and was a math genius, who lived in a shack.

When Einstein was filing patents, or Nikola Tesla digging ditches, or Van Gogh was being supported by his Brother broke.... Probably a lot of people didn't consider them very successful.

3.) I  actually come from a Household worth $1.4 million dollars.

4.) I currently work a job which pays $100 dollars an hour

5.) I'm actually a quite talented Artist. 

These paintings below I mostly painted at around the age of 18.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Furthermore, You attack not Blacks, but rather Poles... Without any kind of logical outline for either position.
> 
> PAC National Conference October 2009
> 
> The picture of Polonia that emerges from Census data is highly positive. Polish Americans, who numbered 9,887,799 in 2008, are slightly older, better educated, wealthier, more likely to hold professional and management positions and own homes than the general American population.


You forgot to add: “are more likely to be fascist, racist, anti-American, anti-constitutional dumb-asses who spend an inordinate amount of time whining on message boards”.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Explain the logic?


Anyone who pees down their own leg out of a paralyzing fear of not having a “planned society” isn’t capable of having logic explained to them.

You’re a typical left-wing fascist who fears liberty.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You sound like someone who's done extremely poor research in general.


You sound like the stereotypical dumb polack who hides in his mom’s basement wearing a tin foil hat.

Black people are not out to get you, my fragile little snowflake. Your paralyzing fear of anyone not Polish is creepy. Please seek the mental healthcare you so desperately need.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Almost all Black users on this forum, are hostile to Whites.


Wow...all ten of them, uh? Well that seals it for me. Your pitiful anecdotal evidence is more than enough support your claim. I mean, 10 out of over one-hundred million is all you really need.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My paternal Uncle got mugged in Portchester, NY by Blacks


Well duh...he’s a dumb polack. So he was too stupid to know that he was in the wrong place and too stupid to carry a firearm.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> my maternal Great Uncle got mugged in Yonkers, NY by Blacks,.


Well duh...he’s a dumb polack. So he was too stupid to know that he was in the wrong place and too stupid to carry a firearm.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You sound like someone who's inexperienced with reality.


And you _are_ an immatire ideologue who ignores history and reality to believe that fascism ends well (even though it has a 100% failure rate worldwide).


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My paternal Uncle got mugged in Portchester, NY by Blacks
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh...he’s a dumb polack. So he was too stupid to know that he was in the wrong place and too stupid to carry a firearm.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> my maternal Great Uncle got mugged in Yonkers, NY by Blacks,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well duh...he’s a dumb polack. So he was too stupid to know that he was in the wrong place and too stupid to carry a firearm.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like someone who's inexperienced with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you _are_ an immatire ideologue who ignores history and reality to believe that fascism ends well (even though it has a 100% failure rate worldwide).
Click to expand...


You are a disrespectful, obnoxious, idiot.

Yeah, being in the wrong place in the wrong time.... Meant  walking on their street... You stupid f*cking Animal.....their once White neighborhood became a Black Ghetto, and they didn't immediately have enough money to move.

You're disgusting, saying that White people like Poles have it coming to them if they get mugged by a Black person.

You're just another Unkotare, a ANITIFA anti-Racist obnoxious, idiot, who supports Freemarkets, and less Taxes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> that fascism ends well (even though it has a 100% failure rate worldwide).
Click to expand...


No, I believe the Elites went against Fascism, and kicked, and screamed to steer everyone in the Wrong direction, so they could do what they do now, which is Globalization (Destruction of Whites, and America etc.) in favor of  profit, and the egalitarian


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, You attack not Blacks, but rather Poles... Without any kind of logical outline for either position.
> 
> PAC National Conference October 2009
> 
> The picture of Polonia that emerges from Census data is highly positive. Polish Americans, who numbered 9,887,799 in 2008, are slightly older, better educated, wealthier, more likely to hold professional and management positions and own homes than the general American population.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add: “are more likely to be fascist, racist, anti-American, anti-constitutional dumb-asses who spend an inordinate amount of time whining on message boards”.
Click to expand...


Wrong, that's the most true for your Black buddies, you stupid, very stupid man.

A lot of Blacks online including on USMB support Black dictators (Fascist leaning people) like Mugabe, or sometimes even Gadafi.

A lot of Blacks are very, very racist, the 1 million march in 1995 by the Black Racists Nation of Islam of Louis Farrakhan proves it, as does the fact that 13% of the U.S.A is Black, but they commit 24% of the hate crimes.
(Which is an under-statment, when a lot of anti-White hate crimes get thrown out)

Blacks, and Mexicans are both the most anti-American.

Blacks are the biggest Democrat supporters, they DO NOT CARE about your Constitution.

You are so stupid it's UN-REAL.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> .....their once White neighborhood became a Black Ghetto, and they didn't immediately have enough money to move.


...because they were dumb polacks. You just proved yourself wrong. You claimed that studies show how much more successful the Polish-American community was, yet you openly admit that your own family was too pore to even MOVE!


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You are a disrespectful, obnoxious, idiot.


Says the self-proclaimed fascist who is screaming on USMB that all blacks should have their U.S. citizenship revoked.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, You attack not Blacks, but rather Poles... Without any kind of logical outline for either position.
> 
> PAC National Conference October 2009
> 
> The picture of Polonia that emerges from Census data is highly positive. Polish Americans, who numbered 9,887,799 in 2008, are slightly older, better educated, wealthier, more likely to hold professional and management positions and own homes than the general American population.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add: “are more likely to be fascist, racist, anti-American, anti-constitutional dumb-asses who spend an inordinate amount of time whining on message boards”.
Click to expand...


You are TOO STUPID.... You KNOW NOTHING in general.... Not about Polish people, or Fascism, or Blacks, or ANYTHING.

Poland was the first to fight the Nazis.

Poland was the first European country to rival America's Constitution, in the Polish May 3rd Constitution in 1791.

Poland was long one of the best Democracies, and Parliaments in Europe, the Polish Sejm Parliament came earlier than the English Magna Carta, and the Polish Sejm offered more Voting Rights than the Magna Carta.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're just another Unkotare, a ANITIFA anti-Racist obnoxious, idiot, who supports Freemarkets, and less Taxes.


Gasp! Oh the horrors! I'm so ashamed that I support anti-fascism, anti-racism, free markets, and less taxes.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poland was the first to fight the Nazis.


And the first pussies to surrender to them as well...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Blacks, and Mexicans are both the most anti-American.


That's funny...I've never heard a black or a mexican call for any ethnic class to have their citizenship revoked by the United States. But you actually had the hutzpah to "call" for something that astoundingly stupid.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Meant  walking on their street... You stupid f*cking Animal.....their once White neighborhood became a Black Ghetto, and they didn't immediately have enough money to move.


And even if they failed so miserably that they couldn't even move (which is unbelievable), they have no excuse for not carrying a firearm. Dumb polacks do dumb things. That's the bottom line.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....their once White neighborhood became a Black Ghetto, and they didn't immediately have enough money to move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...because they were dumb polacks. You just proved yourself wrong. You claimed that studies show how much more successful the Polish-American community was, yet you openly admit that your own family was too pore to even MOVE!
Click to expand...


I can't believe you're fighting for Black muggers, over  innocent White Poles who got mugged.

You are a MISTAKE, you are a COMPLETE Mistake.

You have absolutely no admirable traits, you are DUMB, Illogical, lack knowledge, are very primitive, obnoxious, and degenerate.

You are a White Negro... A Racial vermin.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks, and Mexicans are both the most anti-American.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny...I've never heard a black or a mexican call for any ethnic class to have their citizenship revoked by the United States. But you actually had the hutzpah to "call" for something that astoundingly stupid.
Click to expand...


You don't follow the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790, which says ONLY free Whites, of good character can become U.S Citizens..

If you don't respect for America to be a White Nation, like the Founding Fathers wanted.

Don't dare say you stand with the Founding Fathers.

You're a dirty Multi-Culturalist, Cultural Marxist, anti-American, White hating clown.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I can't believe you're fighting for Black muggers, over  innocent White Poles who got mugged.


That's ok...I can't believe anyone would be so astoundingly ignorant as to fight for fascism over liberty. I can't believe anyone would be such an idiot as to fight for Nazi, Germany over the U.S. Constitution.

But...that just affirm the stereotype about polacks. Kind of comical in a tragic sort of way.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meant  walking on their street... You stupid f*cking Animal.....their once White neighborhood became a Black Ghetto, and they didn't immediately have enough money to move.
> 
> 
> 
> And even if they failed so miserably that they couldn't even move (which is unbelievable), they have no excuse for not carrying a firearm. Dumb polacks do dumb things. That's the bottom line.
Click to expand...


You are 100% Brain-dead.

If a few muggers take out guns, even if you have a gun, then you don't have much of a choice.

You must be either very young, or very old.

You're definitely someone with mental deficiencies.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You don't follow the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790, which says ONLY free Whites, of good character can become U.S Citizens..


The U.S. Constitution trumps the "Naturalization Act of 1790" numbnuts...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you're fighting for Black muggers, over  innocent White Poles who got mugged.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok...I can't believe anyone would be so astoundingly ignorant as to fight for fascism over liberty. I can't believe anyone would be such an idiot as to fight for Nazi, Germany over the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> But...that just affirm the stereotype about polacks. Kind of comical in a tragic sort of way.
Click to expand...


1.) Most Polish Americans aren't Fascists.... You keep acting like they are... Proof of you being a MEGA-SIMPLETON.

2.) I already explained, Blacks on this forum are the most likely to support Dictators who rival Fascists, like Mugabe, or Gadafi.

3.) Blacks don't care about Liberty at all, rather than Fascism, they're more likely to pick Communism with a Black Nationalist Flare.

4.) I'm Anti-Nazi, you moron.... I'm a Polish Fascist, many Polish Fascists hate both Germans, and Nazis.

As usual you are Rip Van Winkle who sleeps for years....


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You are 100% Brain-dead. If a few muggers take out guns, even if you have a gun, then you don't have much of a choice.


You _always_ have a choice. It's just that polacks are too dumb to know it. Just like they are too dumb to get the drop on potential muggers. Had those dumb polacks carried a firearm, stayed out of the freaking Yonkers, and been aware as they were moving, they wouldn't have been mugged.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You must be either very young, or very old. You're definitely someone with mental deficiencies.


And yet I've never been mugged (nor will I ever be). So who is the dumb polack with the mental deficiencies between the two of us?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't follow the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790, which says ONLY free Whites, of good character can become U.S Citizens..
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Constitution trumps the "Naturalization Act of 1790" numbnuts...
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers said nothing about Immigration in the Original Constitution,  the Founding Fathers instead wrote about Immigration in the Naturalization Act of 1790.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 4.) I'm Anti-Nazi, you moron.... I'm a Polish Fascist, many Polish Fascists hate both Germans, and Nazis.


Yeah, yeah, yeah....blah, blah, blah. You're like the idiots here who claims to be communists but then also claim to hate Joseph Stalin.

Basically what you're saying is that you recognize how evil fascism was under Adolf Hitler, but you're so fuck'n stupid, you think it will be "different" this time under you or some other bat-shit crazy animal like you and Hitler.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% Brain-dead. If a few muggers take out guns, even if you have a gun, then you don't have much of a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> You _always_ have a choice. It's just that polacks are too dumb to know it. Just like they are too dumb to get the drop on potential muggers. Had those dumb polacks carried a firearm, stayed out of the freaking Yonkers, and been aware as they were moving, they wouldn't have been mugged.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be either very young, or very old. You're definitely someone with mental deficiencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I've never been mugged (nor will I ever be). So who is the dumb polack with the mental deficiencies between the two of us?
Click to expand...


Yonkers was a White, Middle-Class city until the 1950's

In fact, the apartments they lived in were Upper-Middle-Class, and almost all White.

They built Housing Projects on that block in the 1950's, and by the 1960's, Blacks were mugging my Great Uncle, and stealing his Wife's car.

Not their fault.

You don't GET IT.

I DON"T THINK YOU GET ANYTHING.

You are definitely now officially #1 in stupidity, and also #1 in degeneracy on this forum.

Even Black users here are above you here...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....their once White neighborhood became a Black Ghetto, and they didn't immediately have enough money to move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...because they were dumb polacks. You just proved yourself wrong. You claimed that studies show how much more successful the Polish-American community was, yet you openly admit that your own family was too pore to even MOVE!
Click to expand...


You stupid f*cking Animal.

1.) When the Neighborhood gets taken over, many times people aren't aware.

2.) Moving can take a lot of cash, and time.

3.) They did EVENTUALLY MOVE OUT.

4.) The Polish American stats are stats, there are some Polish Americans who are poorer, or richer than the average.

You seem to understand that with your Black buddies, but then play Chimp games, otherwise.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't follow the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790, which says ONLY free Whites, of good character can become U.S Citizens..
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Constitution trumps the "Naturalization Act of 1790" numbnuts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers said nothing about Immigration in the Original Constitution,  the Founding Fathers instead wrote about Immigration in the Naturalization Act of 1790.
Click to expand...

Indisputable proof that the stereotypes about polacks are absolutely accurate... 


> "All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside."
> 
> AMENDMENT XIV, SECTION 1


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't follow the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790, which says ONLY free Whites, of good character can become U.S Citizens..
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Constitution trumps the "Naturalization Act of 1790" numbnuts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers said nothing about Immigration in the Original Constitution,  the Founding Fathers instead wrote about Immigration in the Naturalization Act of 1790.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indisputable proof that the stereotypes about polacks are absolutely accurate...
> 
> 
> 
> "All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside."
> 
> AMENDMENT XIV, SECTION 1
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The 14th Amendment was NOT made by the Founding Fathers.

If you think so, you are a lot more Stupid, than I previously had thought.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You stupid f*cking Animal.
> 
> 1.) When the Neighborhood gets taken over, many times people aren't aware.


OMG...so many polack jokes just waiting. How dumb does one have to be not to be aware that their neighborhood was (and I quote) “taken over”? Man you are really perpetuating the stereotypes about the dumb polack.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 3.) They did EVENTUALLY MOVE OUT.


Ah...ok. So they were just too stupid to move in time. Well, that’s understandable considering they were dumb polacks.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The 14th Amendment was NOT made by the Founding Fathers.


I never said it was, snowflake. I said (and I quote word-for-word) “The U.S. Constitution trumps the ‘Naturalization Act of 1790’ numbnuts”.

You wouldn’t be struggling to follow this conversation if you weren’t a dumb polack.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid f*cking Animal.
> 
> 1.) When the Neighborhood gets taken over, many times people aren't aware.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...so many polack jokes just waiting. How dumb does one have to be not to be aware that their neighborhood was (and I quote) “taken over”? Man you are really perpetuating the stereotypes aboutnthe dumb polack.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) They did EVENTUALLY MOVE OUT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...ok. So they were just too stupid to move in time. Well, that’s understandable considering they were dumb polacks.
Click to expand...


So, you're saying that Whites like Poles should IMMEDIATELY move when it gets "Taken over by Blacks"?

Is that what you're saying?

Most Whites in the North didn't move out of their Enclaves right away, be it Poles, Irish, Italians, Germans, or Jews.

They were NOT familiar with Blacks who didn't live in the North much at all before the Great Migration which centered around the 1950's - 1970's.

But, a lot of them wanted to stay in their HOMES, and stay in their Ethnic COMMUNITIES.

But, the Blacks started taking over, and over time it became dangerous.

They DID MOVE OUT in White Flight overwhelmingly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment was NOT made by the Founding Fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was, snowflake. I said (and I quote word-for-word) “The U.S. Constitution trumps the ‘Naturalization Act of 1790’ numbnuts”.
> 
> You wouldn’t be struggling to follow this conversation if you weren’t a dumb polack.
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers intended for this to be a White Nation, and the Naturalization Act of 1790 proves it.

If you don't follow that, then don't pretend the Founding Fathers come first.

You are supporting the desecration of the Founding Fathers, and White Americans.

If you hate Whites so much..... Get out of this Nation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) I'm Anti-Nazi, you moron.... I'm a Polish Fascist, many Polish Fascists hate both Germans, and Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> recognize how evil fascism was under Adolf Hitler, but you're so fuck'n stupid, you think it will be "different" this time under you or some other bat-shit crazy animal like you and Hitler.
Click to expand...


Okay, and?

Hitler was evil.

So was Capitalist Britain of the Victorian Era.

So was Communist Soviets.

And, and?

What's your point?

My point is that Nazis had more good ideas than you Liberals did... Even if they had more bad ideas too.

We should focus on those good ideas, and fine tune them.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Even Black users here are above you here...


I have some really bad news for you, snowflake. I don’t have an ego like all of you insecure progressives. I consider _everyone_ “above” me. I’m just a lowly servant of God’s Kingdom.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> We should focus on those good ideas, and fine tune them.


We did already. It’s called *liberty*. It is the _only_ “good idea”.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, you're saying that Whites like Poles should IMMEDIATELY move when it gets "Taken over by Blacks"? Is that what you're saying?


Well...you pussies surrendered to Adolf Hitler and the Nazis. Might as well surrender to “the blacks” too!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Black users here are above you here...
> 
> 
> 
> I have some really bad news for you, snowflake. I don’t have an ego like all of you insecure progressives. I consider _everyone_ “above” me. I’m just a lowly servant of God’s Kingdom.
Click to expand...


You have a much bigger mouth than me.

I was attempting to have a civilized debate with you in the beginning.

You simply started Chimpin'


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should focus on those good ideas, and fine tune them.
> 
> 
> 
> We did already. It’s called *liberty*. It is the _only_ “good idea”.
Click to expand...


It's not working properly anymore.... If it's Broke, you fix it... Not do nothing like you think.

Whites are losing ground to be replaced.

Democrats are winning because of more minorities, and the failure of Capitalism.

Jobs outsourced to China, are propping up a potentially hostile China.

Illegal Mexicans are being propped up by those who hire them (Capitalists) and it's Balkanizing the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% Brain-dead. If a few muggers take out guns, even if you have a gun, then you don't have much of a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> You _always_ have a choice. It's just that polacks are too dumb to know it. Just like they are too dumb to get the drop on potential muggers. Had those dumb polacks carried a firearm, stayed out of the freaking Yonkers, and been aware as they were moving, they wouldn't have been mugged.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be either very young, or very old. You're definitely someone with mental deficiencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I've never been mugged (nor will I ever be). So who is the dumb polack with the mental deficiencies between the two of us?
Click to expand...


New York is a state which has for many decades seen it virtually impossible for civilians to have conceal carry.

So, you're barking up the wrong tree, and proving your own stupidity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying that Whites like Poles should IMMEDIATELY move when it gets "Taken over by Blacks"? Is that what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> Well...you pussies surrendered to Adolf Hitler and the Nazis. Might as well surrender to “the blacks” too!
Click to expand...


Poles did very well in Hill 262,  the Battle of Mokra, and the Battle of Britain in WW2 against Nazis.'

Poland was outnumbered by both Nazis, and Soviets by a wide margin.

So, it's not surprising they lost.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying that Whites like Poles should IMMEDIATELY move when it gets "Taken over by Blacks"? Is that what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well surrender to “the blacks” too!
Click to expand...


I'm here to fight that, not surrender to Blacks.

But, you've kicked, and screamed crying hysterically for me standing up to Blacks.

Lyndon Johnson an Anglo Southerner Democrat, with his Civil Rights Act, made it harder for Poles, or other Whites to keep their neighborhoods, or rent to just their own.

Some Northern neighborhoods, including New York ones were against Blacks moving in prior to Civil Rights.

Even famous Levittown in New York's suburbs refused Blacks prior to Civil Rights.\

Lyndon Johnson made it so they had to be accepted.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's not working properly anymore....


I’ve got bad news for you...you’re the _only_ one who thinks if isn’t working.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poles did very well in Hill 262,  the Battle of Mokra, and the Battle of Britain in WW2 against Nazis.'
> 
> Poland was outnumbered by both Nazis, and Soviets by a wide margin. So, it's not surprising they lost.


But they didn’t lose. I have no problem with losing. They surrendered. Only pussies surrender. If someone is attempting to overthrow your country, you fight until you die.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not working properly anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got bad news for you...you’re the _only_ one who thinks if isn’t working.
Click to expand...


You're really, a very stupid man if you think I'm the only one who thinks Capitalist Liberty isn't working properly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poles did very well in Hill 262,  the Battle of Mokra, and the Battle of Britain in WW2 against Nazis.'
> 
> Poland was outnumbered by both Nazis, and Soviets by a wide margin. So, it's not surprising they lost.
> 
> 
> 
> But they didn’t lose. I have no problem with losing. They surrendered. Only pussies surrender. If someone is attempting to overthrow your country, you fight until you die.
Click to expand...


Like here?

All American forces in the Philippines surrender unconditionally - May 06, 1942 - HISTORY.com

Or here?

Detroit surrenders without a fight - Aug 16, 1812 - HISTORY.com


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Whites are losing ground to be replaced.


I haven’t “lost” _any_ “ground” to anyone. If you’re “losing ground”, maybe it’s you. Maybe you’re just a dumb polack. You can’t create legislation to keep people dumber than you are.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're really, a very stupid man if you think I'm the only one who thinks Capitalist Liberty isn't working properly.


Well of course there will always be a few other bat-shit crazy nitwits like you. But you people are such an extreme minority that it might as well just be you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are losing ground to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t “lost” _any_ “ground” to anyone. If you’re “losing ground”, maybe it’s you. Maybe you’re just a dumb polack. You can’t create legislation to keep people dumber than you are.
Click to expand...


Uh, there's definitely an Upswing in Whites fighting Multicultural Diversity.

Rightfully so.... You assume everyone's a retard like you are.

Well... White Nationalists in America are rallying  this year in probably  the biggest  White Nationalist marches  in 30 - 40 years..


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they didn’t lose. I have no problem with losing. They surrendered. Only pussies surrender. If someone is attempting to *overthrow your country*, you fight until you die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like here?
> 
> All American forces in the Philippines surrender unconditionally - May 06, 1942 - HISTORY.com
Click to expand...

Actually, not like that at all. Please note what I bolded in blue and then note the nationality of the people in your article and what nation they were in when they surrendered.

For like the millionth time now - you’re not doing anything to stop the perpetuation of the dumb polack stereotype.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really, a very stupid man if you think I'm the only one who thinks Capitalist Liberty isn't working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course there will always be a few other bat-shit crazy nitwits like you. But you people are such an extreme minority that it might as well just be you.
Click to expand...


You've lost, and you're too brain-dead to know better.

Majority of millennials want to live in socialist, fascist or communist nation: Poll


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are losing ground to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t “lost” _any_ “ground” to anyone. If you’re “losing ground”, maybe it’s you. Maybe you’re just a dumb polack. You can’t create legislation to keep people dumber than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightfully so.... You assume everyone's a retard like you are.
Click to expand...

Snowflake...I’m not the one “losing ground” or deathly afraid of black people. If you’re “losing ground”, _you_ are the inept “retard”.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they didn’t lose. I have no problem with losing. They surrendered. Only pussies surrender. If someone is attempting to *overthrow your country*, you fight until you die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like here?
> 
> All American forces in the Philippines surrender unconditionally - May 06, 1942 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, not like that at all. Please note what I bolded in blue and then note the nationality of the people in your article and what nation they were in when they surrendered.
> 
> For like the millionth time now - you’re not doing anything to stop the perpetuation of the dumb polack stereotype.
Click to expand...


So, Brits weren't attempting to overthrow America in the War of 1812.

You purposefully left that one out.

You're a big time loser, and degenerate.
Oh, and did I mention a big time, idiot?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really, a very stupid man if you think I'm the only one who thinks Capitalist Liberty isn't working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course there will always be a few other bat-shit crazy nitwits like you. But you people are such an extreme minority that it might as well just be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've lost, and you're too brain-dead to know better.
Click to expand...

If I’ve “lost” why are you the one whining about fascism and I’m the one thrilled with liberty? Oops...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are losing ground to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t “lost” _any_ “ground” to anyone. If you’re “losing ground”, maybe it’s you. Maybe you’re just a dumb polack. You can’t create legislation to keep people dumber than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightfully so.... You assume everyone's a retard like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake...I’m not the one “losing ground” or deathly afraid of black people. If you’re “losing ground”, _you_ are the inept “retard”.
Click to expand...


Blacks, Jews, and Hispanics have been Democrat voting blocks for decades.

Without those 3 Demographics, Republicans would win almost all over. LOL

You're truly clueless.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really, a very stupid man if you think I'm the only one who thinks Capitalist Liberty isn't working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course there will always be a few other bat-shit crazy nitwits like you. But you people are such an extreme minority that it might as well just be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've lost, and you're too brain-dead to know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I’ve “lost” why are you the one whining about fascism and I’m the one thrilled with liberty? Oops...
Click to expand...


No, you're whining about Fascism, and kicking, and screaming about Fascism too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Another Proof that Minorities in this country are more racist than Whites.

https://www.theroot.com/surprise-new-survey-reveals-a-wide-gulf-between-white-1820016504

An overwhelming majority of millennials across racial groups believe that people of color face common challenges and could be political allies. While 84 percent of whites believe that whites and people of color could be political allies, barely a majority of Latinx Americans and less than a majority of African Americans and of Asian Americans agree with the possibility of political alliances between whites and people of color. So that means nobody but whites believes that whites can be political allies. Ouch.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

More P@triot winning. LOLOL

Poll: Two-thirds of millennials prefer Democratic control of Congress


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Here's some of P@triot's beloved Blacks he vigorously fights for.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You purposefully left that one out.


No...I purposely pointed out how you are a dumb polack, incapable of following the conversation. No wonder you are “losing ground” to “black people”.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Here's some of P@triot's beloved Blacks he vigorously fights for.


They are anti-American asshats just like you. It’s funny how you can see how awful these people are but you can’t see their same actions, thoughts, and positions in yourself. I guess polacks really are as dumb as the stereotype.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Here's some of P@triot's beloved Blacks he vigorously fights for.


I don’t fight for them...I fight for *liberty*. Freedom. The right to ignore ignorant polacks like you who desperately wish to be supreme dictator of the world.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Another Proof that Minorities in this country are more racist than Whites.


And yet I don’t see any black people calling for dumb white polacks to have their citizenship revoked.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Another Proof that Minorities in this country are more racist than *W*hites.


You are such an ignorant, uneducated polack that you don’t even know that the word “white” is not a proper noun and thus should *not* be capitalized.


----------



## skye

Liberal scum.... used to march towards extreme fascism..... USED TO

FUCK THEM NOW

Scum are not going to be able  do a move anymore!


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> More P@triot winning.


Still operating under the U.S. Constitution over here, snowflake. Still have no fascism over there. Game. Set. Match.


----------



## P@triot

skye said:


> Liberal scum.... used to march towards extreme fascism..... USED TO
> 
> FUCK THEM NOW
> 
> Scum are not going to be able  do a move anymore!


Amen, sister! Amen!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> More P@triot winning.
> 
> 
> 
> Still operating under the U.S. Constitution over here, snowflake. Still have no fascism over there. Game. Set. Match.
Click to expand...


You seem to seriously lack intellectual ability. including planning ahead a pretty basic one

I mean you either don't seem to understand, or simply you don't care that the majority of Millennials who are set to take over the country,  are Democrats for Socialism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Proof that Minorities in this country are more racist than *W*hites.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an ignorant, uneducated polack that you don’t even know that the word “white” is not a proper noun and thus should *not* be capitalized.
Click to expand...


Whites as a race are important, and therefor should be capitalized in my eyes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Proof that Minorities in this country are more racist than Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I don’t see any black people calling for dumb white polacks to have their citizenship revoked.
Click to expand...


You haven't met all Black people, so you don't know this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of P@triot's beloved Blacks he vigorously fights for.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t fight for them...I fight for *liberty*. Freedom. The right to ignore ignorant polacks like you who desperately wish to be supreme dictator of the world.
Click to expand...


You're the most ignorant user I've encountered on this forum, and also the user with the biggest mouth.

You see Negroes as your equals, because they are your equals.

You don't notice anything's wrong with them, because you are just like them, and ignorant, big mouth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of P@triot's beloved Blacks he vigorously fights for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are anti-American asshats just like you. It’s funny how you can see how awful these people are but you can’t see their same actions, thoughts, and positions in yourself. I guess polacks really are as dumb as the stereotype.
Click to expand...


I'm anti-American at times,  because of racial scums like you liter this country,  who refuse to fight for Whites, and would even combat Poles in response to me for fighting for Whites.

I've dealt with tons of American losers like you since I've been on the Internet.

Luckily this  particular forum has a lot more Alt-Right peoples who both fight for Whites, and respect Poland's stand against Islam, and Communism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You purposefully left that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> No...I purposely pointed out how you are a dumb polack, incapable of following the conversation. No wonder you are “losing ground” to “black people”.
Click to expand...


No, you behaved like a stupid little child, as usual.

You deleted the Detroit surrender in the War of 1812, by America.

Purposefully distorting, and as usual kicking, and screaming, and mocking like the dirt-bag you are.


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of P@triot's beloved Blacks he vigorously fights for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are anti-American asshats just like you. It’s funny how you can see how awful these people are but you can’t see their same actions, thoughts, and positions in yourself. I guess polacks really are as dumb as the stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm anti-American at times,  because of racial scums like you liter this country,  who refuse to fight for Whites, and would even combat Poles in response to me for fighting for Whites.
> 
> I've dealt with tons of American losers like you since I've been on the Internet.
> 
> Luckily this  particular forum has a lot more Alt-Right peoples who both fight for Whites, and respect Poland's stand against Islam, and Communism.
Click to expand...

One must avoid hating something simply for being. Hate is to be reserved for those who commit overt acts, whether knowingly, or through ignorance. As such it would be folly to hate negroes simply for “being”. Hating Cucks however is every nationalists duty...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You purposefully left that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> No...I purposely pointed out how you are a dumb polack, incapable of following the conversation. No wonder you are “losing ground” to “black people”.
Click to expand...


There's hardly any conversation anymore.

It's been mostly page, after page of you mocking me, and blurting out dumb Polak.

You got dominated, over, and over again.

You could not prove Liberty was superior.

I did prove Fascism was superior.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Vastator said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of P@triot's beloved Blacks he vigorously fights for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are anti-American asshats just like you. It’s funny how you can see how awful these people are but you can’t see their same actions, thoughts, and positions in yourself. I guess polacks really are as dumb as the stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm anti-American at times,  because of racial scums like you liter this country,  who refuse to fight for Whites, and would even combat Poles in response to me for fighting for Whites.
> 
> I've dealt with tons of American losers like you since I've been on the Internet.
> 
> Luckily this  particular forum has a lot more Alt-Right peoples who both fight for Whites, and respect Poland's stand against Islam, and Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must avoid hating something simply for being. Hate is to be reserved for those who commit overt acts, whether knowingly, or through ignorance. As such it would be folly to hate negroes simply for “being”. Hating Cucks however is every nationalists duty...
Click to expand...


I don't hate all Blacks, I do support a separate Black state as well as a separate White state.

That would be more effective in solving all issues, including the so called "Racism problem"

Because in a racially homogeneous environment, there's obviously going to be no "Racism problem"

It's amazing how clueless many of the "Cucks are"

They're actually fighting for Racism, and too dumb to know better.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain the logic?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who pees down their own leg out of a paralyzing fear of not having a “planned society” isn’t capable of having logic explained to them.
> 
> You’re a typical left-wing fascist who fears liberty.
Click to expand...


Collectivism is superior over Individualism.

Explain how it's not?

Collectivists understand they exist beyond themselves, and as a greater culture (Society)

Individualists just seem to understand "Me, mine, and now" they don't care about culture, very much, but only themselves.

Collectivists fight back against cultural replacement, and fight back against abuse, or senseless death, and other issues by use of a collective Government.

The Individualist doesn't, a true mega Individualist would even go so far to say judge an invading army as just individuals.

Armies which protect nations are actually collectivism, it's a Military collective, and it's the opposite of Liberty.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't follow the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790, which says ONLY free Whites, of good character can become U.S Citizens..
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Constitution trumps the "Naturalization Act of 1790" numbnuts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers said nothing about Immigration in the Original Constitution,  the Founding Fathers instead wrote about Immigration in the Naturalization Act of 1790.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indisputable proof that the stereotypes about polacks are absolutely accurate...
> 
> 
> 
> "All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside."
> 
> AMENDMENT XIV, SECTION 1
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Explain how it's smart for a Republican like you claim to be (Hard to believe) to support the 14th Amendment over the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790?

The 14th Amendment is leading to Republican's being replaced by Minority Democrat voters more, and more.

Because it gave Blacks (Mainly Democrats) and Illegal Immigrant babies born here (Mainly Democrats) the ability to grow in numbers in America, and slowly over-take America.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I mean you either don't seem to understand, or simply you don't care that the majority of Millennials who are set to take over the country,  are Democrats for Socialism.


Come talk to me when it actually happens, snowflake.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Proof that Minorities in this country are more racist than *W*hites.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an ignorant, uneducated polack that you don’t even know that the word “white” is not a proper noun and thus should *not* be capitalized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are important, and therefor should be capitalized in my eyes.
Click to expand...

Bwahahaha! The rules for grammar (capitalization) are not dictated by the feelings of the writer. Nobody gives a shit if you think “whites” are “important”. It’s still not a proper noun, you nitwit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you either don't seem to understand, or simply you don't care that the majority of Millennials who are set to take over the country,  are Democrats for Socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Come talk to me when it actually happens, snowflake.
Click to expand...


Planning, especially planning for the future is definitely a big part of intellect.

You're obviously lacking there.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You haven't met all Black people, so you don't know this.


The irony. The irony!!! You are literally the dumbest polack _ever_.

You have not met “all black people” either and yet you have declared that they are violent, ignorant, racist, and inferior.

Literally every time you post, you defeat yourself and contradict your own positions.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Planning, especially planning for the future is definitely a big part of intellect.


And yet you just told a story about how your dumb polack relatives didn’t plan to move out of their neighborhood in time. LMAO!!!


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Planning, especially planning for the future is definitely a big part of intellect.


And yet you just told a story about how your dumb polack relatives didn’t plan properly and thus never carried firearms. LMAO!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Proof that Minorities in this country are more racist than *W*hites.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an ignorant, uneducated polack that you don’t even know that the word “white” is not a proper noun and thus should *not* be capitalized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are important, and therefor should be capitalized in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahaha! The rules for grammar (capitalization) are not dictated by the feelings of the writer. Nobody gives a shit if you think “whites” are “important”. It’s still not a proper noun, you nitwit.
Click to expand...


If the surname White is capitalized, I fail to see why the White race can't be capitalized?

Doesn't matter, you seem to care more about capitalization, than about the demise of Whites, or Republicans.

Just kind of proves what I've always said about Western Europeans, they'll frantically do more to organize a stack of books, than to save their own heritage from destruction.

Like a kind of White Negro with severe OCD issues/


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I've dealt with tons of American losers like you since I've been on the Internet.


If we are “losers” you should get the fuck out of my country and go back to Poland. It’s the only nation that you would fit in with your astounding limited intellect.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planning, especially planning for the future is definitely a big part of intellect.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you just told a story about how your dumb polack relatives didn’t plan to move out of their neighborhood in time. LMAO!!!
Click to expand...


It wouldn't' matter, there were various muggers.

I wasn't told, if they did, or did not carry fire-arms.

The fact is even they even did, they'd be overpowered by there being several muggers.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If the surname White is capitalized, I fail to see why the White race can't be capitalized?


Because a surname is a proper noun, you uneducated polack...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've dealt with tons of American losers like you since I've been on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> If we are “losers” you should get the fuck out of my country and go back to Poland. It’s the only nation that you would fit in with your astounding limited intellect.
Click to expand...


You are a loser, the biggest loser on this forum, actually.

No, the only person here with limited intellect is yourself.

You've completely failed to debate, and just fling poo, thinking you're hot shit.

No, you're little more than a Chimp.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Explain how it's smart for a Republican like you claim to be (Hard to believe) to support the 14th Amendment over the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790?


Uh...because even the founders themselves dictated that the U.S. Constitution was the supreme law of the land and trumped any other law.

Because the U.S. Constitution _is_ the supreme law of the land - making it law to abide by it.


----------



## jillian

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


That is not the definition of fascist. That is the definition of authoritarian. They may overlap br are not the same. 

You might want to try again.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You've completely failed to debate, and just fling poo, *thinking you're hot shit*.


You sound like a typically angry leftist who was thoroughly defeated by their own ignorant words.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the surname White is capitalized, I fail to see why the White race can't be capitalized?
> 
> 
> 
> Because a surname is a proper noun, you uneducated polack...
Click to expand...


You are a mistake.

You've mocked people for getting mugged.

You don't care about the decline of Whites, or Republicans.... But you have OCD Chimp spasms over capitalizing Whites.

You are extremely illogical, and extremely degenerate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've completely failed to debate, and just fling poo, *thinking you're hot shit*.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a typically angry leftist who was thoroughly defeated by their own ignorant words.
Click to expand...


By definition....You are the Liberal.... I'm a Far Right Winger with minor Socialist beliefs.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The 14th Amendment is leading to Republican's being replaced by Minority Democrat voters more, and more.


Even if that’s true...so what? That’s the will of the people at work. Just as the founders wanted.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm a *Far Right Wing*er with minor *Socialist* beliefs.


    

I hate all of those “far right-wing socialists”.

Seriously dude, you are doing *nothing* to prevent the dumb polack stereotype...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment is leading to Republican's being replaced by Minority Democrat voters more, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that’s true...so what? That’s the will of the people at work. Just as the founders wanted.
Click to expand...


You're proving you're either the dumbest f*cking Republican who ever lived, or a  Democrat clown who's confused.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a *Far Right Wing*er with minor *Socialist* beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate all of those “far right-wing socialists”.
> 
> Seriously dude, you are doing *nothing* to prevent the dumb polack stereotype...
Click to expand...


You British Southerner Yokels are the dumbest shit I've ever seen.

You're proof, you're even lower than a Negro.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You've mocked people for getting mugged.


And you’ve mocked people for their skin color. Only one of these two groups can control their situation. So which one of us is the dumb polack here?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment is leading to Republican's being replaced by Minority Democrat voters more, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that’s true...so what? That’s the will of the people at work. Just as the founders wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're proving you're either the dumbest f*cking Republican who ever lived, or a  Democrat clown who's confused.
Click to expand...

Like all left-wing ideologues - you get frustrated and lash out like a small child when you’ve been defeated with your own words.

You didn’t answer the question snowflake....so what? Even if that’s true, that’s the will of the people just as the founders intended.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment is leading to Republican's being replaced by Minority Democrat voters more, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that’s true...so what? That’s the will of the people at work. Just as the founders wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're proving you're either the dumbest f*cking Republican who ever lived, or a  Democrat clown who's confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all left-wing ideologues - you get frustrated and lash out like a small child when you’ve been defeated with your own words.
> 
> You didn’t answer the question snowflake....so what? Even if that’s true, that’s the will of the people just as the founders intended.
Click to expand...



No, the Founders intended for this to be a White nation.

The 14th Amendment was a 180 against the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790.

One which degrades not just the Founding Fathers, but also White America, and also Republicans.

If you support it, you're either not a White Republican, or a mega-moron.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

jwoodie said:


> I prefer the term "totalitarian" when describing the aims and means of the Radical Left in this country.  Their objective is uniformity of thoughts, speech and actions though active suppression of any dissent.  This inevitably leads to dictatorship, with or without the intermediary of private ownership.



This much I'll grant you.
A good many young and passionate extreme liberals FAIL at the very basics of BEING liberal. In fact, the very signal that they are failing is when you see them loose their "inner fascist".
Examples include heated demands for "safe spaces" on university campuses.
Good Lord, a university campus is the very LAST place on Earth that should offer "safe spaces" for ideology. 
So yes, it is indeed very very difficult to be a liberal, and the more extreme one's liberal ideology, the more difficult it is to preserve it without resorting to the failure of fascism.

The Right, however, makes good use of this as ammunition for their agitprop fodder, because they cannot resist the urge to categorize ALL liberals in this manner.
Much of this is projection however, because when one scratches the surface of a good many members of today's Right, one finds a checkered past as a failed liberal.
Most of the Reagan era neoconservative Right started out in their youth as extreme left liberals, and failing that, assumed that they had learned all they needed to know about liberalism, and they define liberalism in those narrow terms.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're proof, you're even lower than a Negro.


Uh...how do you know that? You haven’t met every “negro”. And in post #1281 you set that as the standard yourself when you said (and I quote) “You haven't met all Black people, so you don't know this.”

You continue to contradict yourself and defeat your own position. I have now seen first-hand why the dumb polack stereotype came about. And I must say - it absolutely lives up to its folklore.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've mocked people for getting mugged.
> 
> 
> 
> And you’ve mocked people for their skin color. Only one of these two groups can control their situation. So which one of us is the dumb polack here?
Click to expand...


No, YOU ARE DUMB.

You claim to be anti-Prejudices, but mock Poles with prejudices, without any kind of logical, or factual basis for it.

I'm not anti-Prejudices, so long as they have a logical, or factual basis for it.

You do NOT FIT this criteria, you are basically  a snotty, stupid, little vindictive child.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're proof, you're even lower than a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...how do you know that? You haven’t met every “negro”. And in post #1281 you set that as the standard yourself when you said (and I quote) “You haven't met all Black people, so you don't know this.”
> 
> You continue to contradict yourself and defeat your own position. I have now seen first-hand why the dumb polack stereotype came about. And I must say - it absolutely lives up to its folklore.
Click to expand...


The Black American IQ stands at 85, I'd imagine yours is probably even lower.

You've been  piss poor at debating, or constructing logical arguments for what you support.

Even Blacks like Paul Essien, or IM2 here are above you in this dept...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're proof, you're even lower than a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> . I have now seen first-hand why the dumb polack stereotype came about. And I must say - it absolutely lives up to its folklore.
Click to expand...


I can list 100's of things to support my anti-Black prejudices, somehow that's not justified, but your prejudices against Polish people is somehow justified over 1 person. (Me)

You make no sense, your  brain is obviously hardly Human.

You are clearly devoid of abstract thought.

It's very clear you do not possess much Human abilities.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Collectivism is superior over Individualism. Explain how it's not?


Aside from the fact that you ended a statement with a question mark - allow me to address your supreme idiocy.

Collectivism is pure ignorance. It stifles free thought and creativity which stifles innovation. Which is why the U.S. created the first nuclear bomb (resulting in victory in WWII) while Hitler’s Germany couldn’t create a pencil.

Furthermore, collectivism builds contempt. No intelligent, rational person wants to surrender their will and their life to someone else (only dumb polacks want to be treated like a child for life) - and doing so results in contempt. Those under the thumb of the collectivist will revolt and undermine the efforts.

Further still, everywhere that the collectivist idiocy has been tried, it has ended in spectacular collapse. It didn’t work in Cuba under Castro. It didn’t work in the former U.S.S.R. It didn’t work in Ethiopia. It didn’t work in Cambodia. And it will never work in the U.S.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You make no sense, your  brain is obviously hardly *Human*.
> 
> It's very clear you do not possess much *Human* abilities.


The word “human” is *not* a proper noun either, you dumb polack.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't met all Black people, so you don't know this.
> 
> 
> 
> The irony. The irony!!! You are literally the dumbest polack _ever_.
> 
> You have not met “all black people” either and yet you have declared that they are violent, ignorant, racist, and inferior.
> 
> Literally every time you post, you defeat yourself and contradict your own positions.
Click to expand...


You are the dumbest Republican ever... If you even are a Republican....

1.) You support the demise of Republicans by the 14th Amendment's citizenship of Anchor Baby Mexicans, and Blacks who both are huge Democrat voters.

2.) You don't think China's a potential threat.

3.) You blame people who got mugged for getting mugged.

4.) You thought only Air attacks were "Blitzkrieg"

5.) You have this odd view, that Polish people are the only dumb people, but Black people are equal.... Without reviewing the data, for either.

6.) You have NOT proven Liberty is  the most effective all the time, if ever.

7.) You have NOT proven Capitalism has better economic growth than Fascism.

8.) You thought I was stupid for saying Germany developed the Automobile before the U.S.A, which is a FACT.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You see Negroes as your equals, because they are your equals.


“We hold these truths to be self-evident - that *all* men are created *equal*”.

For someone who claims to love the founders sooooo much, you sure do reject everything they said, did, and stood for.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collectivism is superior over Individualism. Explain how it's not?
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that you ended a statement with a question mark - allow me to address your supreme idiocy.
> 
> Collectivism is pure ignorance. It stifles free thought and creativity which stifles innovation. Which is why the U.S. created the first nuclear bomb (resulting in victory in WWII) while Hitler’s Germany couldn’t create a pencil.
> 
> Furthermore, collectivism builds contempt. No intelligent, rational person wants to surrender their will and their life to someone else (only dumb polacks want to be treated like a child for life) - and doing so results in contempt. Those under the thumb of the collectivist will revolt and undermine the efforts.
> 
> Further still, everywhere that the collectivist idiocy has been tried, it has ended in spectacular collapse. It didn’t work in Cuba under Castro. It didn’t work in the former U.S.S.R. It didn’t work in Ethiopia. It didn’t work in Cambodia. And it will never work in the U.S.
Click to expand...


Extreme Collectivism (Communism) can stifle creativity, indeed.

But, then again Soviets had a lot of good tech, because they invested in it.... 

Science and technology in the Soviet Union - Wikipedia

In the 1980's Soviets were #1 in patents.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.


“Give me *liberty* or give me death” - Patrick Henry

For someone who claims to love the founders sooooo much, you sure do reject everything they said, did, and stood for. Everything the founders did, they did for liberty. And you openly reject liberty. Which proves that you don’t believe in the founders (how could you as a dumb polack?) - you just attempt to manipulate Americans with them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collectivism is superior over Individualism. Explain how it's not?
> 
> 
> 
> while Hitler’s Germany couldn’t create a pencil.
Click to expand...


Hilarious.

Nazi Germany had a lot of good tech, because they invested in it.

V2 Rockets the first Rocket into space.

Z3 the first modern Computer.

Volkwagen Beetle's.

A Stealth bomber prototype the  Horten Ho 229.

The first jet powered bomber,

The first mass produced rifle, basically a proto AK47 the  Sturmgewehr 44.

The Messerschmitt Me 262 the first jet powered fighter.

The  Arado Ar 234 the first jet powered bomber.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're solution for just about everything is do nothing, or liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> “Give me *liberty* or give me death” - Patrick Henry
> 
> For someone who claims to love the founders sooooo much, you sure do reject everything they said, did, and stood for. Everything the founders did, they did for liberty. And you openly reject liberty. Which proves that you don’t believe in the founders (how could you as a dumb polack?) - you just attempt to manipulate Americans with them.
Click to expand...


If Liberals like you can support, and create the 14th Amendment to destroy the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790, destroying White America, and Republicans in the process.

I don't see why we (Fascists) shouldn't have the right to make an Amendment to protect White America, by jailing those who hire Illegals, by micromanaging Colleges, Hollywood, and media, to prevent them from brainwashing the masses with Liberalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Further still, everywhere that the collectivist idiocy has been tried, it has ended in spectacular collapse. It didn’t work in Cuba under Castro. It didn’t work in the former U.S.S.R. It didn’t work in Ethiopia. It didn’t work in Cambodia. And it will never work in the U.S.
Click to expand...



You're talking about Communism Collectivism, I'm talking about Fascism Collectivism.

Both are about as Collectivist, just Fascists are more Collectivist in heritage, and race, as opposed to Communists who are more Collectivist in terms of equality, and control of society.

Franco's Spain = #1 economic growth in 20th Century Europe.

Spanish miracle - Wikipedia

Hitler's Germany = #1 economic turn-around of the Great Depression (Well Stalin was about tied).


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see Negroes as your equals, because they are your equals.
> 
> 
> 
> “We hold these truths to be self-evident - that *all* men are created *equal*”.
> 
> For someone who claims to love the founders sooooo much, you sure do reject everything they said, did, and stood for.
Click to expand...


If that's true why didn't the Founder's Give Black Slaves citizen rights, rights to guns, rights to vote, rights to property etc. etc.?

That's not equality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see Negroes as your equals, because they are your equals.
> 
> 
> 
> “We hold these truths to be self-evident - that *all* men are created *equal*”.
> 
> For someone who claims to love the founders sooooo much, you sure do reject everything they said, did, and stood for.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure they only meant Human males were equal, and they didn't think other races were Human. (Which was a common view at the time)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collectivism is superior over Individualism. Explain how it's not?
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, collectivism builds contempt. .
Click to expand...


Poor worker rights also breeds contempt. (I.E lack of vacation time, or breaks)

A country where real hourly wages decline also breeds contempt.

We are working more hours to make up for the greed of Capitalists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collectivism is superior over Individualism. Explain how it's not?
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the U.S. created the first nuclear bomb (resulting in victory in WWII) .
Click to expand...


These were almost all immigrant Jews educated in Europe like Openheimer, Ulam, and Teller, among others.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're proof, you're even lower than a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...how do you know that? You haven’t met every “negro”. And in post #1281 you set that as the standard yourself when you said (and I quote) “You haven't met all Black people, so you don't know this.”
> 
> You continue to contradict yourself and defeat your own position. I have now seen first-hand why the dumb polack stereotype came about. And I must say - it absolutely lives up to its folklore.
Click to expand...


It doesn't really matter.

Because

A.) Countries like Liberia, or Ethiopia not colonized are poor, and backwards by Africa's poor, and backwards standards. 
(So the collective is a detriment which struggles to make a forward society)

B.) It is best for Whites, and Blacks to separate 
(This protects Blacks from racism, and protects Whites from Black violence) 

Explain the benefits of having Blacks stay in this country, as opposed to splitting them into a new Black country?

I fail to see any benefit.

Especially not when they can be considered loosely as a threat to our heritage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



What  portion of Islamic culture do you wish to import into America, most exactly?

Sharia Law, Beheading's, Stoning's, Suicide bombers, Clitoris choppers etc. etc.?

I truly think you're just a slow guy.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You've been  piss poor at debating


I’m not the one defeating my own argument by contradicting my own position, snowflake. You’ve proven the stereotype of the dumb polack over and over in this thread.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Explain the benefits of having Blacks stay in this country, as opposed to splitting them into a new Black country?


I could go on all day about the benefits - but here is all you need to know: you have absolutely no authority to strip them of their citizenship and kick them out of their own country. The U.S. Constitution and liberty trumps you and your idiotic ideology.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I fail to see any benefit.


That’s because you are a stereotypical dumb polack.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Especially not when they can be considered loosely as a threat to our heritage.


There is no “our” here - I am *not* a dumb polack. The _only_ “threat” to me is anti-American, anti-liberty, left-wing jerks like yourself.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What portion of Islamic culture do you wish to import into America, most exactly?


None. Now, which part of your latent homosexuality bothers you the most? I’m betting it’s your inability to act on it with black men as you deeply desire.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I don't see why we (Fascists) shouldn't have the right to make an Amendment to protect White America, by jailing those who hire Illegals


You do have the right to make that amendment. All you need is 2/3 of the House, 2/3 of the Senate, and 3/4 of the states. But like all left-wing ideologues, you can’t accept the fact that the American people reject your bat-shit crazy ideology. You’ll never get the votes. But you can certainly try.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> by micromanaging Colleges, Hollywood, and media, *to prevent them* from brainwashing the masses with Liberalism.


Uh...because that would be a major violation of the 1st Amendment.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I don't see why we (Fascists) shouldn't have the right to micromanaging Colleges, Hollywood, and media, *to prevent them* from brainwashing the masses with Liberalism.


Why don’t we prevent idiot fascists from sharing their views and brainwashing the masses? I’ll make you a deal - you agree to permanently strip all fascists and all dumb polacks of their right to speak or share their views and then I will join you in your quest to shut up your other fellow left-wing ideologues (socialists, communists, marxist’s, etc.). Deal?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Explain the benefits of having Blacks stay in this country, as opposed to splitting them into a new Black country?
> 
> I fail to see any benefit.
> 
> Especially not when they can be considered loosely as a threat to our heritage.


Explain the benefits of having dumb polacks stay in this country, as opposed to sending their dumb asses back to Poland (where they belong)?

I fail to see _any_ benefit.

Especially not when you consider how astoundingly stupid polacks are and how they are a major threat to liberty.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why we (Fascists) shouldn't have the right to make an Amendment to protect White America, by jailing those who hire Illegals
> 
> 
> 
> You do have the right to make that amendment. All you need is 2/3 of the House, 2/3 of the Senate, and 3/4 of the states. But like all left-wing ideologues, you can’t accept the fact that the American people reject your bat-shit crazy ideology. You’ll never get the votes. But you can certainly try.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> by micromanaging Colleges, Hollywood, and media, *to prevent them* from brainwashing the masses with Liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...because that would be a major violation of the 1st Amendment.
Click to expand...

Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful with their violations. America even named the period the Federalist's fall: The Era of Good Feelings.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...


Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...

The left was responsible for the First Amendment being added to the Constitution and much of its maintenance since.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The left was responsible for the First Amendment being added to the Constitution and much of its maintenance since.


Really? So in your mind it is “maintenance” of the 1st Amendment to *force* an American to call a man a woman or face criminal charges? That is literally Nazi, Germany shit right there. The government (under the *left*) is forcing Americans to tell a lie and prosecuting them if they speak the truth.

https://nypost.com/2016/05/19/city-issues-new-guidelines-on-transgender-pronouns/

Any other *lies* you’d like to attempt to perpetuate today, little buddy?


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left was responsible for the First Amendment being added to the Constitution and much of its maintenance since.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So in your mind it is “maintenance” of the 1st Amendment to *force* an American to call a man a woman or face criminal charges? That is literally Nazi, Germany shit right there. The government (under the *left*) is forcing Americans to tell a lie and prosecuting them if they speak the truth.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2016/05/19/city-issues-new-guidelines-on-transgender-pronouns/
> 
> Any other *lies* you’d like to attempt to perpetuate today, little buddy?
Click to expand...

So if someone called you a woman and you were not, could you have them arrested and brought to trial? Got any idea what the law is that the caller violated?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left was responsible for the First Amendment being added to the Constitution and much of its maintenance since.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So in your mind it is “maintenance” of the 1st Amendment to *force* an American to call a man a woman or face criminal charges? That is literally Nazi, Germany shit right there. The government (under the *left*) is forcing Americans to tell a lie and prosecuting them if they speak the truth.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2016/05/19/city-issues-new-guidelines-on-transgender-pronouns/
> 
> Any other *lies* you’d like to attempt to perpetuate today, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if someone called you a woman and you were not, could you have them arrested and brought to trial? Got any idea what the law is that the caller violated?
Click to expand...

I’m not sure what is more sad - the fact that NY implemented such a fascist law or the fact that you are so unaware of what is going on in your own nation.

Would you like to comment about the left’s so-called commitment to the 1st Amendment? I noticed you didn’t comment.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left was responsible for the First Amendment being added to the Constitution and much of its maintenance since.
Click to expand...


I love the way you retards pretend you have something in common with the Founding Fathers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What portion of Islamic culture do you wish to import into America, most exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> None. Now, which part of your latent homosexuality bothers you the most? I’m betting it’s your inability to act on it with black men as you deeply desire.
Click to expand...


Poland's effectively combated Islam... Unlike the U.S.A

That Americans aren't combating Islam much, because they're either lazy, or stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why we (Fascists) shouldn't have the right to make an Amendment to protect White America, by jailing those who hire Illegals
> 
> 
> 
> You do have the right to make that amendment. All you need is 2/3 of the House, 2/3 of the Senate, and 3/4 of the states. But like all left-wing ideologues, you can’t accept the fact that the American people reject your bat-shit crazy ideology. You’ll never get the votes. But you can certainly try.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> by micromanaging Colleges, Hollywood, and media, *to prevent them* from brainwashing the masses with Liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...because that would be a major violation of the 1st Amendment.
Click to expand...


Bring back the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790.

Down with the 14th Amendment.

Only Liberal idiots support the 14th Amendment.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain the benefits of having Blacks stay in this country, as opposed to splitting them into a new Black country?
> 
> I fail to see any benefit.
> 
> Especially not when they can be considered loosely as a threat to our heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain the benefits of having dumb polacks stay in this country, as opposed to sending their dumb asses back to Poland (where they belong)?
> 
> I fail to see _any_ benefit.
> 
> Especially not when you consider how astoundingly stupid polacks are and how they are a major threat to liberty.
Click to expand...



Most Polish Americans on this forum are for Liberty be it Ray From Cleveland, ChrisL  and bear513 .

Okay 3 out of 4 of the major Polish American users are for Liberty, and 1 myself is for Fascism.

You somehow are so incapable of general logic / abstract thought, that you  can't figure out that most of the Poles here are for in fact for liberty.

Actually it's the Black users, your buddies who have been big time Dictator supporters, that a lot of them here support Mugabe the African dictator.

You prove over, and over again you are 100% racial vermin... I think you fear Fascism because we'd crack down on trash like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left was responsible for the First Amendment being added to the Constitution and much of its maintenance since.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So in your mind it is “maintenance” of the 1st Amendment to *force* an American to call a man a woman or face criminal charges? That is literally Nazi, Germany shit right there. The government (under the *left*) is forcing Americans to tell a lie and prosecuting them if they speak the truth.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2016/05/19/city-issues-new-guidelines-on-transgender-pronouns/
> 
> Any other *lies* you’d like to attempt to perpetuate today, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if someone called you a woman and you were not, could you have them arrested and brought to trial? Got any idea what the law is that the caller violated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not sure what is more sad - the fact that NY implemented such a fascist law or the fact that you are so unaware of what is going on in your own nation.
> 
> Would you like to comment about the left’s so-called commitment to the 1st Amendment? I noticed you didn’t comment.
Click to expand...


New York has a good deal of issues.

But, we still have one of the lowest crime rate major cities in the U.S.A, as well as one of the most educated metro-areas in the nation.

Probably because we never had much White trash yokels like you..
And
That a lot of Black trash (Your buddies) ended up leaving for the South in the past 20 years, as their neighborhoods gentrified in parts of Brooklyn, and the Bronx.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain the benefits of having Blacks stay in this country, as opposed to splitting them into a new Black country?
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on all day about the benefits - but here is all you need to know: you have absolutely no authority to strip them of their citizenship and kick them out of their own country. The U.S. Constitution and liberty trumps you and your idiotic ideology.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see any benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because you are a stereotypical dumb polack.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially not when they can be considered loosely as a threat to our heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no “our” here - I am *not* a dumb polack. The _only_ “threat” to me is anti-American, anti-liberty, left-wing jerks like yourself.
Click to expand...


You have not explained the benefits of keeping Blacks in the U.S.A, as opposed to giving Blacks a National homeland?

1.) It'd give  American Blacks sovereignty.

2.) It would end the idea of Instutiionalized Racism.

3.) It would end anti-Black hate crimes, or at least limit it significantly, if they did separate.

4.) It would protect Black Ameircan cultural identity, rather than being threatened by Miscegenation, and Immigration.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why we (Fascists) shouldn't have the right to make an Amendment to protect White America, by jailing those who hire Illegals
> 
> 
> 
> You do have the right to make that amendment. All you need is 2/3 of the House, 2/3 of the Senate, and 3/4 of the states. But like all left-wing ideologues, you can’t accept the fact that the American people reject your bat-shit crazy ideology. You’ll never get the votes. But you can certainly try.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> by micromanaging Colleges, Hollywood, and media, *to prevent them* from brainwashing the masses with Liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...because that would be a major violation of the 1st Amendment.
Click to expand...


Uh... You support the 14th Amendment a major violation of the Founding Fathers Naturalization Act of 1790.

So, what's the difference?

The difference is I am a patriot,  and you are a dumb clown.

I do think we do need some action to protect White America heritage.

You are either too stupid, or too apathetic to support protection of White American heritage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why we (Fascists) shouldn't have the right to make an Amendment to protect White America, by jailing those who hire Illegals
> 
> 
> 
> You do have the right to make that amendment. All you need is 2/3 of the House, 2/3 of the Senate, and 3/4 of the states. But like all left-wing ideologues, you can’t accept the fact that the American people reject your bat-shit crazy ideology. You’ll never get the votes. But you can certainly try.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> by micromanaging Colleges, Hollywood, and media, *to prevent them* from brainwashing the masses with Liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...because that would be a major violation of the 1st Amendment.
Click to expand...


Hilarious that you call cracking down, and jailing those who hire Illegals, is some how bat-shit crazy?

Then what's the difference of our government cracking down, and jailing those who sell drugs, is that some how bat shit crazy too?

The fact is it IS A LAW you DOOF.

The Law Against Hiring or Harboring Illegal Aliens | Federation for American Immigration Reform
A person (including a group of persons, business, organization or local government) commits a federal felony when he:


assists an alien whom he should reasonably know is illegally in the U.S. or who lacks employment authorization, by transporting, sheltering, or assisting him to obtain employment,
encourages that alien to remain in the U.S., by referring him to an employer, by acting as employer or agent for an employer in any way, or
knowingly assists illegal aliens due to personal convictions.
Penalties upon conviction include criminal fines, imprisonment, and forfeiture of vehicles and real property used to commit the crime.

Anyone employing or contracting with an illegal alien without verifying his work authorization status is guilty of a misdemeanor. Aliens and employers violating immigration laws are subject to arrest, detention, and seizure of their vehicles or property. In addition, individuals or entities who engage in racketeering enterprises that commit (or conspire to commit) immigration-related felonies are subject to private civil suits for treble damages and injunctive relief.

*Recruitment and Employment of Illegal Aliens*
It is unlawful to hire an alien, to recruit an alien, or to refer an alien for a fee, knowing the alien is unauthorized to work in the United States.1 It is equally unlawful to continue to employ an alien knowing that the alien is unauthorized to work.2 Employers may give preference in recruitment and hiring to a U.S. citizen over an alien with work authorization only where the U.S. citizen is equally or better qualified.3

It is unlawful to hire an individual for employment in the United States without complying with employment eligibility verification requirements.4 Requirements include examination of identity documents and completion of Form I-9 for every employee hired. Employers must retain all I-9s, and, with 3 days advance notice, they must be made available for inspection.

Employment includes any service or labor performed for any type of remuneration within the United States, with the exception of sporadic domestic service by an individual in a private home.5Day laborers or other casual workers engaged in any compensated activity (with the above exception) are employees for purposes of immigration law.6

An employer includes an agent or anyone acting directly or indirectly in the interest of the employer. For purposes of verification of authorization to work, employer also means an independent contractor, or a contractor other than the person using the alien labor.7 The use of temporary or short-term contracts cannot be used to circumvent the employment authorization verification requirements.8

If employment is to be for less than the usual three days allowed for completing the I-9 Form requirement, the form must be completed immediately at the time of hire.9

An employer has constructive knowledge that an employee is an illegal unauthorized worker if a reasonable person would infer it from the facts.10 Constructive knowledge constituting a violation of federal law has been found where (1) the I-9 employment eligibility form has not been properly completed, including supporting documentation, (2) the employer has learned from other individuals, media reports, or any source of information available to the employer, that the alien is unauthorized to work, or (3) the employer acts with reckless disregard for the legal consequences of permitting a third party to provide or introduce an illegal alien into the employer’s work force.11 Knowledge cannot be inferred solely on the basis of an individual’s accent or foreign appearance. Actual specific knowledge is not required. For example, a newspaper article stating that ballrooms depend on an illegal alien workforce of dance hostesses was held by the courts to be a reasonable ground for suspicion that unlawful conduct had occurred.12

It is illegal for non-profit and religious organizations to knowingly assist an employer to violate employment sanctions, regardless of claims that their convictions require them to assist aliens.13Harboring or aiding illegal aliens is not protected by the First Amendment.14

It is a felony to establish a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of federal immigration law. Violators may be fined or imprisoned for up to 5 years.15

*Encouraging and Harboring Illegal Aliens*
It is a violation of law for any person to conceal, harbor, or shield from detection in any place, including any building or means of transportation, any alien who is in the United States in violation of law.16 Harboring means any conduct that tends to substantially facilitate an alien to remain in the U.S. illegally.17 The sheltering need not be clandestine, and harboring covers aliens arrested outdoors, as well as in a building. This provision includes harboring an alien who entered the U.S. legally, but has since lost his legal status.

An employer can be convicted of the felony of harboring illegal aliens who are his employees if he takes actions in reckless disregard of their illegal status, such as ordering them to obtain false documents, altering records, obstructing INS inspections, or taking other actions that facilitate the alien’s illegal employment.18 Any person who within any 12-month period hires ten or more individuals with actual knowledge that they illegal aliens or unauthorized workers is guilty of felony harboring. 19


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.



He doesn't understand that most Americans are Liberal.

That Democrats are Liberal leaning with some Social Democratic values.

That Republicans are Liberal leaning with some Paleo Conservative values.

The fact is Liberalism by this definition below is the dominant philosophy in America.,.. That P@triot is clearly a Liberal by this definition too.

Liberalism - Wikipedia

*Liberalism* is a political philosophy or worldview founded on ideas of liberty and equality.[1][2][3] Liberals espouse a wide array of views depending on their understanding of these principles, but generally they support ideas and programmes such as freedom of speech, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, free markets, civil rights, democratic societies, secular governments, gender equality and international cooperation.[4][5][6][7][8][9][10]


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poland's effectively combated Islam... Unlike the U.S.A


That’s why you should go back to Poland.

“Poland is for pussies” is the national motto...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's effectively combated Islam... Unlike the U.S.A
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why you should go back to Poland.
> 
> “Poland is for pussies” is the national motto...
Click to expand...


You are a MASOCHIST... You want Whites to be dominated by non-White minorities.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hilarious that you call cracking down, and jailing those who hire Illegals, is some how bat-shit crazy?


Typical left-wing liar. I call your desire to tear up the U.S. Constitution, eliminate the 1st Amendment, strip anyone who doesn’t match your ethnicity of their rightful citizenship, force eugenics, and engage in ethnic cleansing “bat-shit crazy”.

The fact that you have to resort to lying shows that you’ve been _throughly_ defeated here. But in all fairness - it wasn’t a fair fight. As a dumb polack, you showed up without common sense, logic, reason, or the ability to think.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You are a MASOCHIST... You want Whites to be dominated by non-White minorities.


No...I am just not a pussy. I will *never* be “dominated” by _anyone_. Never have been, never will be. I don’t get mugged like Polish pussies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious that you call cracking down, and jailing those who hire Illegals, is some how bat-shit crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical left-wing liar. I call you desire to tear up the U.S. Constitution, eliminate the 1st Amendment, strip anyone who doesn’t match your ethnicity of their rightful citizenship, force eugenics, and engage in ethnic cleansing “bat-shit crazy”.
> 
> The fact that you have to resort to lying shows that you’ve been _throughly_ defeated here. But in all fairness - it wasn’t a fair fight. As a dumb polack, you showed up without common sense, logic, reason, or the ability to think.
Click to expand...


You are a confused, and stupid LIBERAL.

You support the Anchor baby Amendment the 14th Amendment made to tear the Founding Father's Naturalization Act to shreds.

You don't support the Law that says that those who hire Illegals should be classified as criminals.

I don't think the Founding Fathers would've tolerated a 10 million + illegals storming their country, and abusing it.

You might cry about Illegals, a bit, but YOU AS a LIBERAL won't do shit about it, because you're a WEAK MASOCHIST.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a MASOCHIST... You want Whites to be dominated by non-White minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> No...I am just not a pussy. I will *never* be “dominated” by _anyone_. Never have been, never will be. I don’t get mugged like Polish pussies.
Click to expand...


All different races, and ethnic groups have been mugged, you STUPID, and Degenerated "Missing Link of Apes, and Humans"


----------



## P@triot

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


What do you think modern day liberalism is in the U.S., snowflake? Does the left fight to prevent power to the federal government or consolidate all power not only to the federal government, and not only to one branch in that federal government (the executive), but to ONE man in that branch (the president).

Go ahead....lie all you want and deny it. You know it. I know it. The entire world knows it. The left is committed to collectivism, centralized control, and totalitarianism. That’s just an indisputable *fact*.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You support the Anchor baby


Uh....no I don’t. That is yet _another_ egregious *lie* by you.


----------



## regent

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left was responsible for the First Amendment being added to the Constitution and much of its maintenance since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the way you retards pretend you have something in common with the Founding Fathers.
Click to expand...

It was a liberal age that changed the course of history and made America a liberal nation.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You don't support the Law that says that those who hire Illegals should be classified as criminals.


Uh...yes I do. Yet _another_ egregious *lie* by you. Your credibility is complete shot.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> It was a liberal age that changed the course of history and made America a liberal nation.


Yes - before the left hijacked the term “liberal” in an attempt to mask their fascism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think modern day liberalism is in the U.S., snowflake? Does the left fight to prevent power to the federal government or consolidate all power not only to the federal government, and not only to one branch in that federal government (the executive), but to ONE man in that branch (the president).
> 
> Go ahead....lie all you want and deny it. You know it. I know it. The entire world knows it. The left is committed to collectivism, centralized control, and totalitarianism. That’s just an indisputable *fact*.
Click to expand...


Democrats, and Republicans both support, or go against Liberty at similar proportions.

When it comes to things like illegal drugs, , or abortion Republicans go against  Liberty  more.

When it comes to things like Gun rights, or  Hiring freedom Democrats go against Liberty more.

While National Healthcare might be considered going against Liberty, so could supporting a massive military Industrial Complex.

Please, do explain, otherwise?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I don't think the Founding Fathers would've tolerated a 10 million + illegals storming their country, and abusing it.


They wouldn’t have. Which is more proof that progressivism (the idiotic shit YOU support) is a cancer to society.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a liberal age that changed the course of history and made America a liberal nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - before the left hijacked the term “liberal” in an attempt to mask their fascism.
Click to expand...


The Liberals  both Democrats, and Republicans have hijacked Fascism completely.

Most Americans think Fascism is the most evil, which is not true.,,, Capitalism, and Communism both killed far more.

Most Americans think  Capitalism achieves the best economic growth... Fascism does, proven by Franco's Spanish Miracle, or Hitler's economic turn around in the Great Depression.

The Liberals of America have kicked, and screamed about Fascism, to make us, weak, and impotent as a country.... So we'd be dominated into submission,.

That's why we should be Fascist.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> While National Healthcare might be considered going against Liberty, so could supporting a massive military Industrial Complex.
> 
> Please, do explain, otherwise?


Easy...defense is the constitutional responsibility of the federal government. Healthcare is not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Founding Fathers would've tolerated a 10 million + illegals storming their country, and abusing it.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn’t have. Which is more proof that progressivism (the idiotic shit YOU support) is a cancer to society.
Click to expand...


Explain?

If you go to the #2 largest Guatemalan neighborhood by percentages in the morning. (Brewster, NY)

You'll see a spot where about 30 or so Guatemalan illegal immigrants wait to be picked up by Capitalist contractors.

Of course that's only a small fraction of them.

The truth is that many of them are beyond Day laborers, they work as Cooks, Dishwashers, Landscapers, in Construction etc. to benefit Capitalists need for cheap labor greed.

Explain otherwise?

Progressivism has only a minor role to play in this particular problem.

The Communists had great border controls... and were virtually devoid of immigrants.

Russia today has an illegal immigrant issue nearly as big as the U.S.A, now that Russia is Capitalist.... This illegal immigration issue did not exist in Soviet Russia during Communism.

The problem is largely IDIOTS like YOU.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> While National Healthcare might be considered going against Liberty, so could supporting a massive military Industrial Complex.
> 
> Please, do explain, otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> Easy...defense is the constitutional responsibility of the federal government. Healthcare is not.
Click to expand...


The U.S.A spent in recent years approx 48% of the entire World's military budgets.

Explain how this is what the Founding Fathers wanted?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support the Anchor baby
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....no I don’t. That is yet _another_ egregious *lie* by you.
Click to expand...


You said you supported the 14th Amendment earlier.... This is essentially the Anchor Baby amendment which says any illegal who has a baby in the U.S has birthed a  U.S citizen.

Explain

Explain how you're not a Liberal, exactly?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Founding Fathers would've tolerated a 10 million + illegals storming their country, and abusing it.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn’t have. Which is more proof that progressivism (the idiotic shit YOU support) is a cancer to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain?
Click to expand...

What needs to be “explained”? The Dumbocrats have prevented border security, publicly encouraged aliens to come into the U.S. illegally, provided them with unlimited benefits, and set up sanctuary cities.

It’s the left that has created the problem. My side of the aisle has cracked down BIG TIME - going so far as to elect Donald Trump. It has had instant results. Illegal aliens have actually been “self-deporting” to Canada out of *fear*.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support the Anchor baby
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....no I don’t. That is yet _another_ egregious *lie* by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you supported the 14th Amendment earlier.... This is essentially the Anchor Baby amendment which says any illegal who has a baby in the U.S has birthed a  U.S citizen.
Click to expand...

That’s not what the 14th Amendment says at all. It was *never* intended for people to break into the U.S. and give birth to get illegal benefits (remember - the unconstitutional socialist bullshit like welfare, social security, etc. didn’t even exist at the time of the 14th Amendment).

The intent was that children of legal U.S. citizens should not have to apply for citizenship. As with everything else, the left has attempted to twist and abuse it in their quest for power.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The U.S.A spent in recent years approx 48% of the entire World's military budgets.
> 
> Explain how this is what the Founding Fathers wanted?


And? So? Did the founders place a cap on military spending with regards to “global spending” by other nations? No? Then you have no leg to stand on in your desperate argument.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Founding Fathers would've tolerated a 10 million + illegals storming their country, and abusing it.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn’t have. Which is more proof that progressivism (the idiotic shit YOU support) is a cancer to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What needs to be “explained”? The Dumbocrats have prevented border security, publicly encouraged aliens to come into the U.S. illegally, provided them with unlimited benefits, and set up sanctuary cities.
> 
> It’s the left that has created the problem. My side of the aisle has cracked down BIG TIME - going so far as to elect Donald Trump. It has had instant results. Illegal aliens have actually been “self-deporting” to Canada out of *fear*.
Click to expand...

'
Hilarious.

Trump is deporting fewer immigrants than Obama, including criminals

A Reagan Legacy: Amnesty For Illegal Immigrants

Obama Has Deported More People Than Any Other President

The 25th Anniversary Of The Immigration Act Of 1990 Is No Cause For Celebration


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Founding Fathers would've tolerated a 10 million + illegals storming their country, and abusing it.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn’t have. Which is more proof that progressivism (the idiotic shit YOU support) is a cancer to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What needs to be “explained”? The Dumbocrats have prevented border security, publicly encouraged aliens to come into the U.S. illegally, provided them with unlimited benefits, and set up sanctuary cities.
> 
> It’s the left that has created the problem. My side of the aisle has cracked down BIG TIME - going so far as to elect Donald Trump. It has had instant results. Illegal aliens have actually been “self-deporting” to Canada out of *fear*.
Click to expand...


Democrats are mostly Liberal Capitalists.

Heck, even Social Democracy is technically Capitalism on the whole... Despite its social programs...

So, Americans supporting Social Democracy are Liberal Capitalists, too.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hilarious.


Hilarious, indeed. Indisputable evidence of how easy it is to dupe the dumb polack!

Deportation orders jump 31 percent under President Trump

Amid immigration setbacks, one Trump strategy seems to be working: fear


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A spent in recent years approx 48% of the entire World's military budgets.
> 
> Explain how this is what the Founding Fathers wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> And? So? Did the founders place a cap on military spending with regards to “global spending” by other nations? No? Then you have no leg to stand on in your desperate argument.
Click to expand...


*Liberal theory and the American Founding Fathers[edit]*
Many of the Founding Fathers of the United States were suspicious of standing militaries. As Samuel Adams wrote in 1768, "Even when there is a necessity of the military power, within a land, a wise and prudent people will always have a watchful and jealous eye over it".[6] Even more forceful are the words of Elbridge Gerry, a delegate to the American Constitutional Convention, who wrote that "tanding armies in time of peace are inconsistent with the principles of republican Governments, dangerous to the liberties of a free people, and generally converted into destructive engines for establishing despotism."[6]

In Federalist No. 8, one of _The Federalist_ papers documenting the ideas of some of the Founding Fathers, Alexander Hamilton expressed concern that maintaining a large standing army would be a dangerous and expensive undertaking. In his principal argument for the ratification of the proposed constitution, he argued that only by maintaining a strong union could the new country avoid such a pitfall. Using the European experience as a negative example and the British experience as a positive one, he presented the idea of a strong nation protected by a navy with no need of a standing army. The implication was that control of a large military force is, at best, difficult and expensive, and at worst invites war and division. He foresaw the necessity of creating a civilian government that kept the military at a distance.

James Madison, another writer of many of _The Federalist_ papers,[7] expressed his concern about a standing military in comments before the Constitutional Convention in June 1787:

In time of actual war, great discretionary powers are constantly given to the Executive Magistrate. Constant apprehension of War, has the same tendency to render the head too large for the body. A standing military force, with an overgrown Executive, will not long be safe companions to liberty. The means of defense against foreign danger, have been always the instruments of tyranny at home. Among the Romans it was a standing maxim to excite a war, whenever a revolt was apprehended. Throughout all Europe, the armies kept up under the pretext of defending, have enslaved the people.

[8]
The United States Constitution placed considerable limitations on the legislature. Coming from a tradition of legislative superiority in government, many were concerned that the proposed Constitution would place so many limitations on the legislature that it would become impossible for such a body to prevent an executive from starting a war. Hamilton argued in Federalist No. 26 that it would be equally as bad for a legislature to be unfettered by any other agency and that restraints would actually be more likely to preserve liberty. James Madison, in Federalist No. 47, continued Hamilton’s argument that distributing powers among the various branches of government would prevent any one group from gaining so much power as to become unassailable. In Federalist No. 48, however, Madison warned that while the separation of powers is important, the departments must not be so far separated as to have no ability to control the others.

Finally, in Federalist No. 51, Madison argued that to create a government that relied primarily on the good nature of the incumbent to ensure proper government was folly. Institutions must be in place to check incompetent or malevolent leaders. Most importantly, no single branch of government ought to have control over any single aspect of governing. Thus, all three branches of government must have some control over the military, and the system of checks and balances maintained among the other branches would serve to help control the military.

Hamilton and Madison thus had two major concerns: (1) the detrimental effect on liberty and democracy of a large standing army and (2) the ability of an unchecked legislature or executive to take the country to war precipitously. These concerns drove American military policy for the first century and a half of the country’s existence. While armed forces were built up during wartime, the pattern after every war up to and including World War II was to demobilize quickly and return to something approaching pre-war force levels. However, with the advent of the Cold War in the 1950s, the need to create and maintain a sizable peacetime military force "engendered new concerns" of militarism and about how such a large force would affect civil–military relations in the United States.[9]



Civilian control of the military - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Democrats are mostly Liberal Capitalists.


Wow...what an astoundingly stupid comment in response to facts. You didn't even address the issue we were discussing. You do that every time you are proven wrong (which is every post).


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A spent in recent years approx 48% of the entire World's military budgets.
> 
> Explain how this is what the Founding Fathers wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> And? So? Did the founders place a cap on military spending with regards to “global spending” by other nations? No? Then you have no leg to stand on in your desperate argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Liberal theory and the American Founding Fathers[edit]*
> Many of the Founding Fathers of the United States were suspicious of standing militaries.
Click to expand...

Yes they were. One of many reasons they have the PEOPLE the right to keep and bear arms.

But...what does this have to do with anything? For starters, *We the People* have taken our military in a slightly different direction due to current/modern threats. The founders empowered us to do just that. Second, you've already proven that you reject EVERY principle that the founders stood for. So why are you trying to manipulate them now? Epic fail.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, indeed. Indisputable evidence of how easy it is to dupe the dumb polack!
> 
> Deportation orders jump 31 percent under President Trump
> 
> Amid immigration setbacks, one Trump strategy seems to be working: fear
Click to expand...


It says deportation orders are up, and then includes self deportations too.

But, none of this proves Trump's doing a good job.

it would be if 10's of millions were deported, as opposed to 10's of thousands.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A spent in recent years approx 48% of the entire World's military budgets.
> 
> Explain how this is what the Founding Fathers wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> And? So? Did the founders place a cap on military spending with regards to “global spending” by other nations? No? Then you have no leg to stand on in your desperate argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Liberal theory and the American Founding Fathers[edit]*
> Many of the Founding Fathers of the United States were suspicious of standing militaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they were. One of many reasons they have the PEOPLE the right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> But...what does this have to do with anything? For starters, *We the People* have taken our military in a slightly different direction due to current/modern threats. The founders empowered us to do just that. Second, you've already proven that you reject EVERY principle that the founders stood for. So why are you trying to manipulate them now? Epic fail.
Click to expand...


I support the Second Amendment of the Founding Fathers.

You don't support the Naturalization Act of 1790 by the Founding Fathers, however.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are mostly Liberal Capitalists.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...what an astoundingly stupid comment in response to facts. You didn't even address the issue we were discussing. You do that every time you are proven wrong (which is every post).
Click to expand...


Social Democracy is rather Capitalist.

Social democracy - Wikipedia

*Social democracy* is a political, social and economic ideology that supports economic and social interventions to promote social justice within the framework of a capitalist economy, as well as a policy regime involving a commitment to representative and participatory democracy, measures for income redistribution and regulation of the economy in the general interest and welfare state provisions.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> it would be if 10's of millions were deported, as opposed to 10's of thousands.


So you think more than 10 *million* people can be located, rounded up, and deported in 10 months? You're a special kind of dumb polack, uh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, indeed. Indisputable evidence of how easy it is to dupe the dumb polack!
> 
> Deportation orders jump 31 percent under President Trump
> 
> Amid immigration setbacks, one Trump strategy seems to be working: fear
Click to expand...


PoliticFact says otherwise.

Do numbers back Trump's deportation rhetoric? Take a look

Fox also now says otherwise.

Immigration arrests up, deportations down under Trump

Why are you such an obnoxious, big mouth, brute?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I support the Second Amendment of the Founding Fathers.
> 
> You don't support the Naturalization Act of 1790 by the Founding Fathers, however.


That's because the U.S. Constitution trumps the "Naturalization Act of 1790". Which proves two things:

1. I'm a law abiding American who respects the U.S. Constitution

2. You're a lawless thug (as all fascists are) who has 0 respect for the law or the U.S. Constitution. Typical of the left.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why are you such an obnoxious, big mouth, brute?


Because I'm not a polish pussy...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would be if 10's of millions were deported, as opposed to 10's of thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think more than 10 *million* people can be located, rounded up, and deported in 10 months? You're a special kind of dumb polack, uh?
Click to expand...


No, I think more can be deported than that.... Just it takes years.,, But millions each year... (Trump's not doing that)

Soviet Poland did that by deporting over 10 million German - Vermin.

Flight and expulsion of Germans (1944–50) - Wikipedia

The post war expulsion of the Germans formed a major part of the geopolitical and ethnic reconfiguration of Eastern Europe in the aftermath of World War II, that attempted to create ethnically homogeneous nations within redefined borders.[3] Between 1944 and 1948 about 31 million people, including ethnic Germans (_Volksdeutsche_) as well as German citizens (_Reichsdeutsche_), were permanently or temporarily moved from Central and Eastern Europe.[4]

By 1950, a total of approximately 12 million Germans had fled or been expelled from east-central Europe into Allied-occupied Germany and Austria. The West German government put the total at 14 million, including ethnic German migrants to Germany after 1950 and the children born to expelled parents. The largest numbers came from preexisting German territories ceded to Poland and the Soviet Union (about 7 million), and from Czechoslovakia (about 3 million). During the Cold War, the West German government also counted as expellees 1 million foreign colonists settled in territories conquered by Nazi Germany during World War II.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you such an obnoxious, big mouth, brute?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm not a polish pussy...
Click to expand...


I've never met any Poles as dumb as you. LMFAO.

Most people I've met  who are as dumb as you are Blacks, Hispanics, and Brits...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support the Second Amendment of the Founding Fathers.
> 
> You don't support the Naturalization Act of 1790 by the Founding Fathers, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. You're a lawless thug (as all fascists are) who has 0 respect for the law or the U.S. Constitution. Typical of the left.
Click to expand...


You British Capitalists are even worse.

You killed 60 million in India.

https://www.larouchepub.com/eiw/public/2015/eirv42n27-20150703/20-25_4227.pdf

You killed 20 - 30 million in the U.S.A since WW2.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-ha...-37-victim-nations-since-world-war-ii/5492051

You  virtually wiped out the Tasmanian Aborgines

Aboriginal Tasmanians - Wikipedia

You killed off Native Americans.

Genocide and American Indian History - Oxford Research Encyclopedia of American History

You enslaved Blacks.

The history of British slave ownership has been buried: now its scale can be revealed


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support the Second Amendment of the Founding Fathers.
> 
> You don't support the Naturalization Act of 1790 by the Founding Fathers, however.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the U.S. Constitution trumps the "Naturalization Act of 1790". Which proves two things:
> 
> 1. I'm a law abiding American who respects the U.S. Constitution
> 
> 2. You're a lawless thug (as all fascists are) who has 0 respect for the law or the U.S. Constitution. Typical of the left.
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers founded the U.S.A to be a White Nation,  as the Naturalization Act of 1790 proves, if you don't respect that you should go back to dumb, dumb Britain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support the Second Amendment of the Founding Fathers.
> 
> You don't support the Naturalization Act of 1790 by the Founding Fathers, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. You're a lawless thug (as all fascists are) who has 0 respect for the law or the U.S. Constitution. Typical of the left.
Click to expand...


You support Black muggers, over Poles who were mugged.

Now, that sounds like a lawless thug.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support the Second Amendment of the Founding Fathers.
> 
> You don't support the Naturalization Act of 1790 by the Founding Fathers, however.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the U.S. Constitution trumps the "Naturalization Act of 1790". Which proves two things:
Click to expand...


Liberal Republican idiot (British Americans) just like you ruined America with the 14th Amendment, and desecrated the American Founding Father's Naturalization Act of 1790.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

36 million a year die from Hunger, mostly in Capitalist countries.

But, some how Capitalism is the greatest.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious that you call cracking down, and jailing those who hire Illegals, is some how bat-shit crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> I call your desire to tear up the U.S. Constitution, eliminate the 1st Amendment, strip anyone who doesn’t match your ethnicity of their rightful citizenship, force eugenics, and engage in ethnic cleansing “bat-shit crazy”.
Click to expand...


I don't think the Founding Fathers would have supported a Hollywood, and media how it is today.

I only support some micro-management over Hollywood, and media, to ensure more balanced views to promote a more Conservative base.

According to the Naturalization Act of 1790 by the U.S Founding Fathers, only Whites should've been White citizens in the first place, so in that case you're the one against the Founding Fathers.

I support Eugenics based on taxation.... And?

The U.S has a history of Eugenics.

Eugenics - Wikipedia

in New York City. Eugenic policies were first implemented in the early 1900s in the United States.

The American Eugenics Society initially gained some Catholic supporters, but Catholic support declined following the 1930 papal encyclical _Casti connubii_.[21] In this, Pope Pius XI explicitly condemned sterilization laws: "Public magistrates have no direct power over the bodies of their subjects; therefore, where no crime has taken place and there is no cause present for grave punishment, they can never directly harm, or tamper with the integrity of the body, either for the reasons of eugenics or for any other reason."[41]

As a social movement, eugenics reached its greatest popularity in the early decades of the 20th century, when it was practiced around the world and promoted by governments, institutions, and influential individuals. Many countries enacted[42] various eugenics policies, including: genetic screenings, birth control, promoting differential birth rates, marriage restrictions, segregation (both racial segregation and sequestering the mentally ill), compulsory sterilization, forced abortions or forced pregnancies, ultimately culminating in genocide.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious that you call cracking down, and jailing those who hire Illegals, is some how bat-shit crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical left-wing liar..
Click to expand...


You Capitalists are massive liars, perhaps the worst ones.

You've said Communism killed 100 million... Fair enough... Truth is at least half of those were by famine.

You focus on the Holodomor, the Volga Famine, or Mao's Great Leap Forward famines.

Rightfully so... I don't support Communism, nor Capitalism.... I support Fascism which did not kill so much, and achieved better economic results than either country.

But, 36 million die each year, from famine, mostly in Capitalist countries.

People who died from hunger - in the world, this year

Why is this neglected, exactly?

That means in a few years in Capitalist countries have already seen more deaths by Famine than there were deaths by Famine under Communism.


----------



## toobfreak

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Sorry, Ace, typical web misinformation.  Fascism belongs with all other forms of total government!  Neither Left nor right:


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 36 million a year die from Hunger, mostly in Capitalist countries.


But most of them are dumb polacks who can’t figure out how to feed themselves...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 36 million a year die from Hunger, mostly in Capitalist countries. But, some how Capitalism is the greatest.


9.6 *billion* per year die from fascism


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *I don't think* the Founding Fathers would have supported a Hollywood, and media how it is today.


In all fairness though, you’re a dumb polack, so you don’t do any thinking...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 36 million a year die from Hunger, mostly in Capitalist countries. But, some how Capitalism is the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 9.6 *billion* per year die from fascism
Click to expand...


I can see I am debating someone who's mentally a 5 year old.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think* the Founding Fathers would have supported a Hollywood, and media how it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness though, you’re a dumb polack, so you don’t do any thinking...
Click to expand...


Obnoxious.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I only support some micro-management over Hollywood, and media, to ensure more balanced views to promote a more Conservative base.


That’s as astoundingly ignorant as stating “I _only_ support the brutal *rape* of women to prevent a diminishing population”.

I don’t care what your “reasoning” is for your unamerican, ignorant, and criminal intentions. You’re so stupid, you literally don’t even understand how stupid you sound.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 36 million a year die from Hunger, mostly in Capitalist countries. But, some how Capitalism is the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 9.6 *billion* per year die from fascism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see I am debating someone who's mentally a 5 year old.
Click to expand...

I can’t see I’m debating someone who mentally doesn’t even reach _that_ capacity...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 36 million a year die from Hunger, mostly in Capitalist countries.
> 
> 
> 
> But most of them are dumb polacks who can’t figure out how to feed themselves...
Click to expand...


Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.

Poland does not.

Prove otherwise?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I can see I am debating someone who's mentally a 5 year old.


What does that say about _you_ that you’ve had your ass handed to you by someone of that limited intellect?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think* the Founding Fathers would have supported a Hollywood, and media how it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness though, you’re a dumb polack, so you don’t do any thinking...
Click to expand...


You are a  vindictive, dumb, twerp, who mentally can't fight his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see I am debating someone who's mentally a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that say about _you_ that you’ve had your ass handed to you by someone of that limited intellect?
Click to expand...


I have destroyed all your points.

You are reduced to kicking, screaming, and mockery.... Like always.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only support some micro-management over Hollywood, and media, to ensure more balanced views to promote a more Conservative base.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s as astoundingly ignorant as stating “I _only_ support the brutal *rape* of women to prevent a diminishing population”.
> 
> I don’t care what your “reasoning” is for your unamerican, ignorant, and criminal intentions. You’re so stupid, you literally don’t even understand how stupid you sound.
Click to expand...


Your support of the 14th Amendment is anti-American, anti-White, anti-Republican, and anti-Conservative etc.

You can kindly go back to your stupid Great Shitstain Island your ancestors came from.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.


Uh...snowflake...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism. Tanzania, Ethiopia, and many other African nations collapsed under socialism.


> Common principles of various versions of African socialism were: social development guided by a large public sector, incorporating the African identity and what it means to be African, and the avoidance of the development of social classes within society.[4] Senghor claimed that "Africa’s social background of tribal community life not only *makes socialism natural to Africa* but excludes the validity of the theory of class struggle," thus making *African socialism*, in all of its variations, different from Marxism and European socialist theory.


When you make shit up...you kill your own credibility and your cause.

African socialism - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.


Uh...snowflake...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism. Tanzania, Ethiopia, and many other African nations collapsed under socialism.


> In general, *socialism in Africa did not outlive the collapse of the U.S.S.R.* in 1989. The loss of a financial supporter and ally in the form of the U.S.S.R. was certainly a part of this, but so too was the need many African states had for loans from the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank. By the 1980s, these institutions required states to release state monopolies over production and distribution and privatize industry before they would agree to loans.


When you make shit up...you kill your own credibility and your cause.

Socialism in Africa and African Socialism


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see I am debating someone who's mentally a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that say about _you_ that you’ve had your ass handed to you by someone of that limited intellect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have destroyed all your points.
Click to expand...

I’ve proven you have *lied* in almost _every_ post. You can’t destory anything by lying except for your own credibility.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...snowflake...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism. Tanzania, Ethiopia, and many other African nations collapsed under socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Common principles of various versions of African socialism were: social development guided by a large public sector, incorporating the African identity and what it means to be African, and the avoidance of the development of social classes within society.[4] Senghor claimed that "Africa’s social background of tribal community life not only *makes socialism natural to Africa* but excludes the validity of the theory of class struggle," thus making *African socialism*, in all of its variations, different from Marxism and European socialist theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make shit up...you kill your own credibility and your cause.
> 
> African socialism - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I did not say that Africa did not have some Socialists.

I'm saying that Africa has been more Capitalist, than anything else.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...snowflake...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism. Tanzania, Ethiopia, and many other African nations collapsed under socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Common principles of various versions of African socialism were: social development guided by a large public sector, incorporating the African identity and what it means to be African, and the avoidance of the development of social classes within society.[4] Senghor claimed that "Africa’s social background of tribal community life not only *makes socialism natural to Africa* but excludes the validity of the theory of class struggle," thus making *African socialism*, in all of its variations, different from Marxism and European socialist theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make shit up...you kill your own credibility and your cause.
> 
> African socialism - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say that Africa did not have some Socialists.
> 
> I'm saying that Africa has been more Capitalist, than anything else.
Click to expand...

And I already proved that was a *lie* (which is all you do). Don’t try to backpedal now.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since the first conservative party violated the First Amendment, and it was the end of that party; the current conservative party are probably a more careful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now if we could only get the left to actually respect the 1st Amendment and the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left was responsible for the First Amendment being added to the Constitution and much of its maintenance since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the way you retards pretend you have something in common with the Founding Fathers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a liberal age that changed the course of history and made America a liberal nation.
Click to expand...


A liberal then was someone who believed in free enterprise.  You believe in socialism -  the exact opposite.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...snowflake...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism. Tanzania, Ethiopia, and many other African nations collapsed under socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> In general, *socialism in Africa did not outlive the collapse of the U.S.S.R.* in 1989. The loss of a financial supporter and ally in the form of the U.S.S.R. was certainly a part of this, but so too was the need many African states had for loans from the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank. By the 1980s, these institutions required states to release state monopolies over production and distribution and privatize industry before they would agree to loans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make shit up...you kill your own credibility and your cause.
> 
> Socialism in Africa and African Socialism
Click to expand...


In a lot of Africa they hardly, if at all have state education, or healthcare.

Kind of like what a lot of people like you would like to do to America.

Not that I'd think that America would live like Africa.

Africa is largely the way it is because of low productivity, from a lack of innovation, intelligence, and work ethic to propel forward.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see I am debating someone who's mentally a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that say about _you_ that you’ve had your ass handed to you by someone of that limited intellect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have destroyed all your points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve proven you have *lied* in almost _every_ post. You can’t destory anything by lying except for your own credibility.
Click to expand...


India's a Capitalist success?

Feeding India

) India is home to 194.6 million undernourished people. That’s three times the entire population of France. 


2) One fourth of all undernourished people on the planet live in India. 


3) The country is home to over one third of the world’s stunted (chronically malnourished) children. A 38.7 percent of children under 5 are stunted. 


4) Hunger has been dropping at a moderate rate since 1990.  


5) Yet progress in reducing stunting needs further improvement and still lags behind many poorer countries. If progress continues at the current rate, India will achieve the current stunting rate of Ghana only by 2030 and that of China by 2055.


6) India’s economic growth has not been fully translated into higher food consumption, let alone better diets overall, suggesting that the poor and hungry may have failed to benefit much from overall growth. 


7) The rates of obesity and diabetes increased between 2010 and 2014. Today 9.5% of Indian adults are diagnosed with diabetes and 4.9% with obesity.


8) Low social status affects women's health and nutrition and makes it more likely that they will give birth to underweight babies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*India Child Hunger: 25 Million Children Suffer From Malnutrition And Starvation*






“Six days I would eat, then the next six days I wouldn’t eat at all,” 9-year-old Roshan tells Al Jazeera. The tiny girl grew up on a diet of 600 calories per day, not even half as much as a child her age should receive.

Across India, millions of children like Roshan suffer from starvation — making malnutrition more common in the Asian country than in sub-Saharan Africa, Al Jazeera reports. Every second a child under the age of 3 is underfed, according to the network.

India does have welfare systems aimed to aid millions of the hungry; school meals theoretically feed poor children across the country, and the Anganwadi services provide support to mothers in every district. Yet the services are plagued by mismanagement and corruption, Al Jazeera reports. School meals carry worms and insects in them, children told Al Jazeera, and the Aganwadi centers are often closed and dysfunctional.

In the Indian province of Madhya Pradesh, 60 percent of children are malnourished — the highest percentage in the world. According to Al Jazeera, many villages survive on roots and grass. In one of the towns the network visited, children fed themselves on seeds found in cow manure. “They just wash the cow dung and get the seeds out of it,” says legal advocate Sachin Jain. “They can’t find these seeds fresh in the forest.” Jain blames government neglect for chronic hunger.

According to UNICEF, a third of the world’s malnourished children live in India. A new report by the Naandi Foundation concluded that around 46 percent of all children below the age of three are too small for their age, 47 percent are underweight and at least 16 percent are acutely malnourished, or wasted.

UNICEF explains that child malnourishment has devastating consequences. Not only is hunger responsible for about 50 percent of all childhood deaths, but also has tragic long-term effects:

Malnourished children have lowered resistance to infection, they are more likely to die from common childhood ailments like diarrheal diseases and respiratory infections; and for those who survive, frequent illness saps their nutritional status, locking them into a vicious cycle of recurring sickness, faltering growth and diminished learning ability.

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has publicly addressed the epidemic, calling child malnutrition “a national shame,” according to the BBC, but widespread hunger remains an unwavering problem for the Asian country.

India Child Hunger: 25 Million Children Suffer From Malnutrition And Starvation | HuffPost


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*At 2.5 million, India tops list of pollution-related deaths in world: Study*
*Updated: Oct 20, 2017 | 04:32 IST | Times Now Digital, Agencies*






New Delhi: A new study revealed that India accounts for the maximum number of premature deaths from pollution in the world in 2015, with as many as 2.5 million people dying prematurely in the country in that year due to illnesses linked to environmental pollution. 

As per a major study published in the medical journal _The Lancet_, as many as 2.5 million people died because of pollution in India in 2015, a figure which is more than total number of deaths due to smoking, hunger, and natural disasters. Perhaps, even more than AIDS, tuberculosis, and malaria combined. Read: Firecrackers are dangerous to health – Here are 12 ways to deal with pollution post-Diwali

The report said that globally the number of pollution-related deaths stood at 9 million.



The report also said that one in six of all deaths worldwide is caused by pollution, and the vast majority occur in developing countries.

“With globalisation, mining and manufacturing shifted to poorer countries, where environmental regulations and enforcement can be lax,” said Karti Sandilya, one of the authors and an adviser to environmental group Pure Earth.

China, the previous claimant to this unenviable position, has now been pushed to the second spot with its current figure of 1.8 million pollution-related deaths in 2015.

Exposure to high levels of air pollution, especially over many years, can affect human respiratory and inflammatory systems and can lead to heart disease, stroke and lung cancer.

“People in poorer countries - like construction workers in New Delhi - are more exposed to air pollution and less able to protect themselves from exposure, as they walk, bike or ride the bus to workplaces that may also be polluted,” Sandilya added.

In contrast, many people in developed countries commute to air-conditioned offices in air-conditioned cars, he told the news agency _Reuters_ in an email.

Moreover, billions in developing countries cook on open fires with wood or coal, exposing people - mainly women and children - to dangerous fumes.

Earlier this year, the State of Global Air 2017 report showed that India has witnessed a 150 per cent rise in lives lost over the past two decades from ozone pollutants.

To combat high pollution levels in the city, the Supreme Court recently imposed a ban on the sale of firecrackers in Delhi and National Capital Region (NCR) few days ahead of Diwali, but to no avail. Also Read: Delhi witnesses a 'cleaner' Diwali, but air quality deteriorates next morning

Although the air quality in the national capital this Diwali was better than last year, the Central Pollution Control Board (CPCB) on Friday reported that the Air Quality Index (AQI) value on Thursday night was recorded at 319, categorising it in a 'very poor' category.

_The Lancet_ report added dirty air caused the highest number of deaths - 6.5 million.

The report was prepared from a research conducted by about 40 international scientists, who used data from the Global Burden of Disease study from the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington.

_(With Agencies Input)_

*RELATED TAGS*
Air pollutionAir qualityDeathDiwaliHealth news
 
by Taboola 
Sponsored Links 
You May Like

Patterson Shoppers Are Getting Unbelievable Deals With This Little-Known SiteTophatter




Bitcoin is Dead - This Will Make Investors Rich in 2018Bonner and Partners Subscription




Do You Know What Your Last Name Means?Ancestry




Heirs to the British Throne - British Order of SuccessionElle




15 Habits That Hurt Your Skin | HealthCentralHealth Central




Can You Pass A 7th Grade Vocabulary Test? Lets SeeTopix Stars




*COMMENTS*


No comments posted


Sponsored Links 
You May Like
http://www.timesnownews.com/health/article/at-25-million-india-tops-list-of-pollution-related-deaths-in-world-study/109762


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...snowflake...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism. Tanzania, Ethiopia, and many other African nations collapsed under socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> In general, *socialism in Africa did not outlive the collapse of the U.S.S.R.* in 1989. The loss of a financial supporter and ally in the form of the U.S.S.R. was certainly a part of this, but so too was the need many African states had for loans from the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank. By the 1980s, these institutions required states to release state monopolies over production and distribution and privatize industry before they would agree to loans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make shit up...you kill your own credibility and your cause.
> 
> Socialism in Africa and African Socialism
Click to expand...


Only 1 country in Africa has National healthcare.

List of countries with universal health care - Wikipedia

Education is poor. with a lot of Africans having very limited, and quite a few never going to school.

Africa’s Education Crisis: In School But Not Learning


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...snowflake...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism. Tanzania, Ethiopia, and many other African nations collapsed under socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> In general, *socialism in Africa did not outlive the collapse of the U.S.S.R.* in 1989. The loss of a financial supporter and ally in the form of the U.S.S.R. was certainly a part of this, but so too was the need many African states had for loans from the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank. By the 1980s, these institutions required states to release state monopolies over production and distribution and privatize industry before they would agree to loans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make shit up...you kill your own credibility and your cause.
> 
> Socialism in Africa and African Socialism
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism.
Click to expand...


Social programs or as they call it in the article Social Safety nets are on the rise in Africa.

Social Safety Nets Expand in Developing Countries,  But Majority of the Poorest Still Lack Coverage

*Social Safety Nets Expand in Developing Countries, But Majority of the Poorest Still Lack Coverage*
July 7, 2015

_Safety net programs must be more efficient and effective to close the coverage gap: WB report_

WASHINGTON, July 7, 2015 – A growing number of developing countries are investing in social safety nets to improve the lives and livelihoods of billions of poor and vulnerable people, yet around 55 percent of the world’s poor or 773 million people with acute needs still lack safety net coverage —especially in lower-income countries and in urban areas—and countries must take action to close this coverage gap, says a new World Bank Group report.

According to _The State of Social Safety Nets 2015_, more than 1.9 billion people in 136 low- and middle-income countries are now on beneficiary rolls of social safety net programs. In Africa alone, the number of countries setting up social safety net programs has doubled over the past three years, as evidenced by rigorous evaluations that prove these programs work. But three quarters of the poorest people in low- and lower-middle income countries, and more than one-third of the poorest people in middle-income countries, lack safety net coverage and remain at risk.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, and India  with a lot of Capitalist governments have a lot of people dying of hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...snowflake...most of Africa has *never* operated under capitalism. Tanzania, Ethiopia, and many other African nations collapsed under socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> In general, *socialism in Africa did not outlive the collapse of the U.S.S.R.* in 1989. The loss of a financial supporter and ally in the form of the U.S.S.R. was certainly a part of this, but so too was the need many African states had for loans from the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank. By the 1980s, these institutions required states to release state monopolies over production and distribution and privatize industry before they would agree to loans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make shit up...you kill your own credibility and your cause.
> 
> Socialism in Africa and African Socialism
Click to expand...


Ethiopia was Communist for 4 years, or so.

People's Democratic Republic of Ethiopia - Wikipedia

They didn't even build a single rail-way... Or repair the existing ones built long ago.

Rail transport in Ethiopia - Wikipedia

Ethio-Djibouti Railways - Wikipedia

According to the World Bank, the economy collapsed in Ethiopia in GDP post 1991 when the Communists collapsed.

Ethiopia | Data

Not, that I'm a Communist.

Just, Communism, and Capitalism to me are inferior.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Education is poor*. *with a lot of Africans having very limited, and quite a few never going to school.


Apparently it is in Poland as well...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Ethiopia was Communist for 4 years, or so.
> 
> People's Democratic Republic of Ethiopia - Wikipedia


Uh..._yeah_. No shit sherlock. That's the polar opposite of "capitalism". You got caught making shit up. Don't try to mask it with links while pretending they support what you previously said.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethiopia was Communist for 4 years, or so.
> 
> People's Democratic Republic of Ethiopia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..._yeah_. No shit sherlock. That's the polar opposite of "capitalism". You got caught making shit up. Don't try to mask it with links while pretending they support what you previously said.
Click to expand...


I didn't say there were no Communist countries in Africa.

Just that the majority were not.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I didn't say there were no Communist countries in Africa.


No...what you said was that capitalism caused more deaths than anything and then mentioned how most of it was in Africa and India. When in fact, there has been nearly 0 capitalism in Africa throughout its history.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I didn't say there were no Communist countries in Africa.


Here's the thing: you're whining like a little bitch. If you truly loved your fascism/socialism so much, you would leave the U.S. and go live in Cuba. You don't for a reason. But capitalism has created more wealth and a better standard of living than any system in the history of the world.

So do us all a favor already - shut the fuck up. You're just whinging for the sake of whining. You've been proven wrong. You've been caught lying. And at the end of the day - you haven't left the U.S. (for a reason).


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Social programs or as they call it in the article Social Safety nets are on the rise in Africa.


You know what is *not* on the rise? You're very limited intellect.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is poor*. *with a lot of Africans having very limited, and quite a few never going to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is in Poland as well...
Click to expand...


Nope... You're stupid, like usual.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say there were no Communist countries in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing: you're whining like a little bitch. If you truly loved your fascism/socialism so much, you would leave the U.S. and go live in Cuba. You don't for a reason. But capitalism has created more wealth and a better standard of living than any system in the history of the world.
> 
> So do us all a favor already - shut the fuck up. You're just whinging for the sake of whining. You've been proven wrong. You've been caught lying. And at the end of the day - you haven't left the U.S. (for a reason).
Click to expand...


Cuba is NOT Fascism.

Cuba is Communist.

Fascists are for Private property, Communists are not.

Fascists are for Nation first, Communists not as much.

Communists are for Equality first, Fascists are not really especially in terms of social equality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say there were no Communist countries in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been proven wrong. You've been caught lying. And at the end of the day - you haven't left the U.S. (for a reason).
Click to expand...


I said "Mostly in Capitalist countries"  in Africa, and India. 

(The key word is "Mostly")

True facts.

1.) Most of Africa was not Socialist.

2.) Most of Africa that was Socialist, was not Socialist very long.

3.) Most of Africa that was Socialist, is not Socialist now.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Fascists are for Private property, Communists are not.


No...snowflake...they are not. Fascism is totalitarianism. The government controls _everything_. You continue to illustrate why the dumb polack stereotype exists.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Fascists are for Nation first, Communists not as much.


Good grief, you are truly a special kind of stupid. Communism is absolutely nation first. Nation second. Nation _only_. Do you not understand that the entire concept of communism is to sacrifice for the good of the *state*?

Of course you don't - you are the quintessential dumb polack.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for Private property, Communists are not.
> 
> 
> 
> No...snowflake...they are not. Fascism is totalitarianism. The government controls _everything_. You continue to illustrate why the dumb polack stereotype exists.
Click to expand...


You are wrong, over, and over again.. You even make Negroes on this forum look smart..... You are the poster child of why eugenics should be practiced, you truly have no business having children.

Economics of fascism - Wikipedia

l, fascist economies were based on private property and private initiative, but these were contingent upon service to the state.[17]

Fascist governments encouraged the pursuit of private profit and offered many benefits to large businesses, but they demanded in return that all economic activity should serve the national interest.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is poor*. *with a lot of Africans having very limited, and quite a few never going to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is in Poland as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope... You're stupid, like usual.
Click to expand...

Snowflake...posting meme's you created in your mom's basement doesn't mean anything. All I need to know is that you capitalize words that are not proper nouns (like "white" and "black"), you think Africa leads the world in capitalism, and you claim that the founders should be obeyed at all costs while preaching about fascism and stripping people of their 1st Amendment rights.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for Nation first, Communists not as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, you are truly a special kind of stupid. Communism is absolutely nation first. Nation second. Nation _only_. Do you not understand that the entire concept of communism is to sacrifice for the good of the *state*?
> 
> Of course you don't - you are the quintessential dumb polack.
Click to expand...


I mean Nation as also culture.... If I meant government, I would've said so.

Communists care more about culture not much, more or less than Capitalists. (probably actually more)'

But, Fascists care much about the benefits of culture, generally, how to hold onto it,  better it, and promote their culture.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for Nation first, Communists not as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, you are truly a special kind of stupid. Communism is absolutely nation first. Nation second. Nation _only_. Do you not understand that the entire concept of communism is to sacrifice for the good of the *state*?
> 
> Of course you don't - you are the quintessential dumb polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Nation as also culture....
Click to expand...

Then you would have said "culture". You didn't because you literally have no clue what fascism is, what communism is, or what capitalism is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for Nation first, Communists not as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, you are truly a special kind of stupid. Communism is absolutely nation first. Nation second. Nation _only_. Do you not understand that the entire concept of communism is to sacrifice for the good of the *state*?
> 
> Of course you don't - you are the quintessential dumb polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Nation as also culture....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you would have said "culture". You didn't because you literally have no clue what fascism is, what communism is, or what capitalism is.
Click to expand...


The center of a Nation is the culture of it, the Government is supposed to be there to protect that culture.

You don't get this.

You don't get much of ANYTHING.

You're an obvnoxious, rude, ANTIFA  Liberal simpleton, who has done poor research , who obviously thinks little, and who even when thinks has difficulty with abstract thought, planning ahead, and problem solving.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Economics of fascism - Wikipedia
> 
> l, fascist economies were based on private property and private initiative, *but these were contingent upon service to the state*.[17]
> 
> Fascist governments encouraged the pursuit of private profit and offered many benefits to large businesses, but they demanded in return that all economic activity should serve the national interest.


Bwahahahahaha! If it is (and I quote) "contingent upon service to the state" then there is *nothing* "private" about it. My God you are a special sort of stupid.

bripat9643 - help me out here. Would you please explain to this dimwit that control by the state means it is *not* "private". He's one of those "special" children that requires special education teachers. I don't have the skillset to get through to people that stupid. Maybe you do?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The center of a Nation is the culture of it, the Government is supposed to be there to protect that culture.


Political systems (fascism, communism, democracies, etc.) are strictly about government, you dimwit. It has nothing to do with culture.

Now...for the tenth time...if you hate capitalism so much, why don't you get the fuck out of the U.S.? Enough said.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The center of a Nation is the culture of it,


The center of a dumb polacks brain is empty air. It is so funny to see why a stereotype exists. This board thanks you for not only illustrating it for us, but for the laughs as well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is poor*. *with a lot of Africans having very limited, and quite a few never going to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is in Poland as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope... You're stupid, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need to know is that you capitalize words that are not proper nouns (like "white" and "black"), you think Africa leads the world in capitalism, and you claim that the founders should be obeyed at all costs while preaching about fascism and stripping people of their 1st Amendment rights.
Click to expand...


You are a genetic defect.

You are a OCD retarded, maniac.

You care nothing about your culture, or preserving it, or even doing the same for Republicans.

But, you start Chimping out because someone on PURPOSE emphasizes certain words with caps, that shouldn't be.

You prove everything I've noticed about Western Europeans for years.
They're very dumb, and massive OCD issues.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The center of a Nation is the culture of it,
> 
> 
> 
> The center of a dumb polacks brain is empty air. It is so funny to see why a stereotype exists. This board thanks you for not only illustrating it for us, but for the laughs as well.
Click to expand...


I've actually proven that Poles are a fairly smart population.

No, it's you who have brain problems,.

Actually that stereotype exists for Southern White yokels like you being dumb.

These were Liberal media plots to divide, and conquer Whites, you DUMB BOZO.

You follow Liberal propaganda, because you CAN NOT THINK FOR YOUR SELF.

You're just a Liberal who hates taxes,  and hates National healthcare that's what I've gathered.

Then go live in Africa, idiot.

Africa typically has very low taxes, and no National healthcare.

You're basically a White Negro, anyways.... You are rude, obnoxious and stupid just like they are.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You care nothing about your culture, or preserving it, or even doing the same for Republicans.


That's the first thing you've said that is actually accurate. You're right - I couldn't care any less about "culture". And you sound like a liberal little pussy for whining about it.

I care about *liberty*. And we will protect it from dumb polacks such as yourself. You can accept that - or you can get the fuck out of my country. Raoul Castro is the ultimate fascist. Go live in Cuba. Put your money where your big, ignorant mouth is.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> These were Liberal media plots to divide, and conquer Whites, you DUMB BOZO.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> These were Liberal media plots to divide, and conquer Whites, you DUMB BOZO.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You care nothing about your culture, or preserving it, or even doing the same for Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first thing you've said that is actually accurate. You're right - I couldn't care any less about "culture". And you sound like a liberal little pussy for whining about it.
> 
> I care about *liberty*. And we will protect it from dumb polacks such as yourself. You can accept that - or you can get the fuck out of my country. Raoul Castro is the ultimate fascist. Go live in Cuba. Put your money where your big, ignorant mouth is.
Click to expand...


1.) You ARE supporting the demise of Republicans in the process, because Brown people generally don't support Republicans much. STUPID.

2.) You ARE too stupid, and unfeeling (Apathetic + Psychopathic)  to get that our culture has value, and that you lived in this culture, and that has meaning.

3.) You ARE too stupid, to grasp that there is no equality in race.

4.) You ARE too stupid, and unfeeling (Apathetic + Psychopathic) to get that you're leaving a mess for future generations.

You are VERY DUMB,. and VERY WEAK, and also VERY PSYCHOPATHIC.

You are 100% a genetic defect... The poster boy for Eugenics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> These were Liberal media plots to divide, and conquer Whites, you DUMB BOZO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168754
Click to expand...


You are the #1 genetic defect on this forum.

You definitely have massive mental problems both in intelligence, and in mental disorders.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> These were Liberal media plots to divide, and conquer Whites, you DUMB BOZO.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 3.) You ARE too stupid, to grasp that there is no equality in race.


You dumb polacks prove that _every_ day...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 2.) You ARE too stupid, and unfeeling (Apathetic + Psychopathic)  to get that our culture has value, and that you lived in this culture, and that has meaning.


Not nearly as much meaning as *liberty* has. The founders risked life and limb to create a nation for people to escape miserable morons like you.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> These were Liberal media plots to divide, and conquer Whites, you DUMB BOZO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168754
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the #1 genetic defect on this forum.
> 
> You definitely have massive mental problems both in intelligence, and in mental disorders.
Click to expand...

Says the dumb polack screaming "these were liberal media plots to divide and conquer 'Whites' (capital W...LMAO!!!)".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The center of a Nation is the culture of it, the Government is supposed to be there to protect that culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Political systems (fascism, communism, democracies, etc.) are strictly about government, you dimwit. It has nothing to do with culture.
> 
> Now...for the tenth time...if you hate capitalism so much, why don't you get the fuck out of the U.S.? Enough said.
Click to expand...


DUMB.

The culture is the center of the nation.

Political systems can be changed by the masses.

However, the culture is NOT supposed to change much, and retain a core .

That is unless someone conquers it, and wipes it out.

You are THAT DUMB.
You support Wiping out American culture, and Republicans in the Immigrant take over.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 1.) You ARE supporting the demise of Republicans in the process


No...no....no...snowflake. I'm supporting the demise of the dumb polack. We have to get you people out of the human gene pool because you people are so astoundingly stupid, you're lowering the collective IQ of mankind.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> However, the culture is NOT supposed to change much


Seriously? Says _who_? Where is _that_ written?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> These were Liberal media plots to divide, and conquer Whites, you DUMB BOZO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168754
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the #1 genetic defect on this forum.
> 
> You definitely have massive mental problems both in intelligence, and in mental disorders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the dumb polack screaming "these were liberal media plots to divide and conquer 'Whites' (capital W...LMAO!!!)".
Click to expand...


The Liberal media is a major source of prejudices against Poles, and Southern Whites.

You follow it?

Is it because you're a LIBERAL.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Republicans in the Immigrant take over.


In all seriousness...you might be the biggest pussy I have encountered. You live 24x7 in fear of someone who doesn't look like you "taking over" (while, ironically enough, you scream to take over black people). I've never seen such a scared little boy.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the culture is NOT supposed to change much
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Says _who_? Where is _that_ written?
Click to expand...


You're a very dumb  Southern hick.

In Europe many words, foods, customs go back 100's, sometimes 1000's of years.

Yes, there is change.

However Political systems changed more, for sure.

Changes from Feudalism to Mercantilism to Capitalism to Fascism to Communism  to Social Democracy etc. etc. 

Yes, that's EXACTLY the changes East Germany went through politically.

However, the Germans did retain a core culture for 1,000's of years.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) You ARE too stupid, and unfeeling (Apathetic + Psychopathic)  to get that our culture has value, and that you lived in this culture, and that has meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as much meaning as *liberty* has. The founders risked life and limb to create a nation for people to escape miserable morons like you.
Click to expand...


You are 100% one track minded, and hyper focused on singular things..Such as Liberty....  You're also extremely apathetic to your culture.... As if you have no feelings.

I think you have Autism, and are not a higher functioning one either like an Asperger.

Don't pull an Adam Lanza on us.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in the Immigrant take over.
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness...you might be the biggest pussy I have encountered. You live 24x7 in fear of someone who doesn't look like you "taking over" (while, ironically enough, you scream to take over black people). I've never seen such a scared little boy.
Click to expand...


No, you  are the biggest Masochist I've ever  seen.

You want Mexicans to dominate your Culture, your Republicans, and your Race.

You are either painfully retarded, or painfully masochistic, and apathetic like a BYATCH.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the culture is NOT supposed to change much
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Says _who_? Where is _that_ written?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Europe many words, foods, customs go back 100's, sometimes 1000's of years.
Click to expand...

I didn't ask that. You claimed that "culture is NOT supposed to change much". I asked who said that? Where is it written?

Answer the question or admit you're a dumb polack just making shit up as you go.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) You ARE supporting the demise of Republicans in the process
> 
> 
> 
> No...no....no...snowflake. I'm supporting the demise of the dumb polack. We have to get you people out of the human gene pool because you people are so astoundingly stupid, you're lowering the collective IQ of mankind.
Click to expand...


Poles don't have low IQ's.

You do, as do your low IQ Black, and Mexican buddies.

You are the poster-boy for eugenics 100%.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> apathetic like a BYATCH.


A "BYATCH"?!?! 

Holy shit....OMG....you are comedy gold! I can't believe I met an actual polack this stupid. I can't stop laughing. I think you mean "biatch". It's spelled with an "i" you very special little dumb polack.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the culture is NOT supposed to change much
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Says _who_? Where is _that_ written?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Europe many words, foods, customs go back 100's, sometimes 1000's of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask that. You claimed that "culture is NOT supposed to change much". I asked who said that? Where is it written?
> 
> Answer the question or admit you're a dumb polack just making shit up as you go.
Click to expand...


What the heck does written have to do with anything?

You are very desperate, and dumb... Truly a screeching Chimp among Men.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poles don't have low IQ's.


There is a reason the stereotype exists, _stupid_.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the culture is NOT supposed to change much
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Says _who_? Where is _that_ written?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Europe many words, foods, customs go back 100's, sometimes 1000's of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask that. You claimed that "culture is NOT supposed to change much". I asked who said that? Where is it written?
> 
> Answer the question or admit you're a dumb polack just making shit up as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the heck does written have to do with anything?
> 
> You are very desperate, and dumb... Truly a screeching Chimp among Men.
Click to expand...

So you can't back up your outrageous claim? Yep. That's what I thought. Thanks for playing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> apathetic like a BYATCH.
> 
> 
> 
> A "BYATCH"?!?!
> 
> Holy shit....OMG....you are comedy gold! I can't believe I met an actual polack this stupid. I can't stop laughing. I think you mean "biatch". It's spelled with an "i" you very special little dumb polack.
Click to expand...


I obviously spelled it like that on purpose.

You are very dumb, very OCD, and an unpleasant, miserable, rude, obnoxious twerp who has no business having children.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> apathetic like a BYATCH.
> 
> 
> 
> A "BYATCH"?!?!
> 
> Holy shit....OMG....you are comedy gold! I can't believe I met an actual polack this stupid. I can't stop laughing. I think you mean "biatch". It's spelled with an "i" you very special little dumb polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I obviously spelled it like that on purpose.
> 
> You are very dumb, very OCD, and an unpleasant, miserable, rude, obnoxious twerp who has no business having children.
Click to expand...

Am I a "bYatch"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the culture is NOT supposed to change much
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Says _who_? Where is _that_ written?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Europe many words, foods, customs go back 100's, sometimes 1000's of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask that. You claimed that "culture is NOT supposed to change much". I asked who said that? Where is it written?
> 
> Answer the question or admit you're a dumb polack just making shit up as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the heck does written have to do with anything?
> 
> You are very desperate, and dumb... Truly a screeching Chimp among Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't back up your outrageous claim? Yep. That's what I thought. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Culture exists.

What would writing it down have to do with anything?

The truth is MANY people write it down, piece by piece, and sure it changes a little... Didn't deny that... But there is a core culture there.

Way to have OCD Chimp attacks...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> apathetic like a BYATCH.
> 
> 
> 
> A "BYATCH"?!?!
> 
> Holy shit....OMG....you are comedy gold! I can't believe I met an actual polack this stupid. I can't stop laughing. I think you mean "biatch". It's spelled with an "i" you very special little dumb polack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I obviously spelled it like that on purpose.
> 
> You are very dumb, very OCD, and an unpleasant, miserable, rude, obnoxious twerp who has no business having children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I a "bYatch"?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry that grammar  out of order causes you to Chimp out.

I'm so sorry you're a genetic freak with  a massive OCD problem.

What a stupid thing to have Nazi like control freak  panic attacks tabout... Nope not  making sure your Race, Culture, and Politics don't get replaced by major immigration.

But, rather about grammar which doesn't even matter.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) You ARE too stupid, and unfeeling (Apathetic + Psychopathic)  to get that our culture has value, and that you lived in this culture, and that has meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> The founders risked life and limb to create a nation for people to escape miserable morons like you.
Click to expand...


You are the most miserable moron on this forum.

If you glance on this forum else where.

I usually can have a civil debate, without name calling, or nitpicking, or the other primitive things you do.

But, you are getting these back in retaliation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The center of a Nation is the culture of it,
> 
> 
> 
> The center of a dumb polacks brain is empty air. It is so funny to see why a stereotype exists. This board thanks you for not only illustrating it for us, but for the laughs as well.
Click to expand...


Uh, you're the only major Polish hater here. LMFAO

Actually about 99.9% of dumb Polak phrases I've even seen on this forum in the number of months I've been here, have been yours in just several days.

But, way to assume that the forum is backing you with laughter of Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is poor*. *with a lot of Africans having very limited, and quite a few never going to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is in Poland as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope... You're stupid, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you think Africa leads the world in capitalism, and you claim that the founders should be obeyed at all costs while preaching about fascism and stripping people of their 1st Amendment rights.
Click to expand...


Explain where I said Africa leads the World in Capitalism?

It's a bit hard to classify Africa, as a collective I'd say they lean towards Crony Capitalist Dictatorships which don't ;invest properly in Education, or Healthcare.

They might not have solid  free markets, but they're far behind the World in Social programs as well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is poor*. *with a lot of Africans having very limited, and quite a few never going to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is in Poland as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope... You're stupid, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you claim that the founders should be obeyed at all costs while preaching about fascism and stripping people of their 1st Amendment rights.
Click to expand...


Where did I say the "Founders" should be obeyed at all costs?

No, you always talk about Founders first, but you disobey them on the Naturalization Act of 1790, anyways... So...

I'm not a rigid unthinking idiot, like you.

I  support what's best for the Nation.... Not what old books tell me to.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economics of fascism - Wikipedia
> 
> l, fascist economies were based on private property and private initiative, *but these were contingent upon service to the state*.[17]
> 
> Fascist governments encouraged the pursuit of private profit and offered many benefits to large businesses, but they demanded in return that all economic activity should serve the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please explain to this dimwit that control by the state means it is *not* "private". He's one of those "special" children that requires special education teachers. I don't have the skillset to get through to people that stupid. Maybe you do?
Click to expand...


There's different levels of control..

Communists outright abolished private property.

In Fascists there was still a buyers market for property.

Just the buyers market was essentially inspected for national interest.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poles don't have low IQ's.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason the stereotype exists, _stupid_.
Click to expand...


You follow stereotypes rather than factual data?

Hahaha, you're a little child mentally... OMG.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mussolini was a Fascist,  his name is practically synonymous with the term. He opposed Socialism. He wasn't promoting *liberty* and equality, concepts which are associated with the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a right to hate homosexuals, blacks, or anything else I want. Liberals try to outlaw that 24x7.
> .
Click to expand...


I would've thought you were actually Black. LOL

Well..... On the whole the low IQ, the obnoxious big mouth, the fierce support for Blacks, the rude attitude etc.

But, your'e focus only on Liberty isn't common for Black Americans.

Also this comment doesn't support it, either.

I think you're just a very primitive Brit Hick..


----------



## justinacolmena

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Culture exists.



There is always some _culture_ to the leftist / liberal politics. Every culture has positive and negative aspects, but in the leftist march toward fascism we see a resurgence of the World War I/II Axis we fought so hard to conquer so many years ago:

Italian-style organized criminal Mafia and statist-corporatist fascism
German-style Nazism, white nationalism, national socialism, and social "democracy"
Japanese-style sex-segregated Shogun-warrior and Geisha-service mentality.
Austrian-style psychiatry, sexology, personality typology, psychoanalysis, etc. (Sigmund Freud & Carl Jung et al.)
Russian-style old-guard hard-line Soviet KGB communist Bolshevism (to which even the GOP has yielded under Donald Trump,) where only certain very wealthy nationalists, statists, and corporatists are allowed to join "the Party," whereas the rest of us are supposed to make do with public assistance and labor union representation.
Vietnamese Viet-Cong-style legal marijuana, and the other drugs that go along with that for which the floodgates are opened, LSD, mushrooms, PCP, crack, heroin, opiates, alcohol, benzos, roofies, date rape drugs, psychedelics, anti-psychotics, anti-depressants, mood stabilizers, pain relievers, and so on and so forth... Just say no? Right. You can "just say no" till you're blue in the face and may as well be running your own drug test lab, but it just doesn't do any good.  Everything we eat or drink is spiked or doped on site if not at the factory or bottling plant. The U.S. gave up the war on drugs in the 1970s, we've been so addicted ever since that we aren't even allowed to possess firearms anymore.
The positive aspects of each culture, which ought to be preserved and propagated for posterity, are generally those that do not involve lies, drugs, alcohol, or sex-for-money.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) You ARE too stupid, and unfeeling (Apathetic + Psychopathic)  to get that our culture has value, and that you lived in this culture, and that has meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> The founders risked life and limb to create a nation for people to escape miserable morons like you.
Click to expand...


I'm sure much of the World in the 19th century , wish they could avoid miserable, mass murdering, Capitalist British pricks like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

justinacolmena said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culture exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always some _culture_ to the leftist / liberal politics. Every culture has positive and negative aspects, but in the leftist march toward fascism we see a resurgence of the World War I/II Axis we fought so hard to conquer so many years ago:
> 
> Italian-style organized criminal Mafia and statist-corporatist fascism
> German-style Nazism, white nationalism, national socialism, and social "democracy"
> Japanese-style sex-segregated Shogun-warrior and Geisha-service mentality.
> Austrian-style psychiatry, sexology, personality typology, psychoanalysis, etc. (Sigmund Freud & Carl Jung et al.)
> Russian-style old-guard hard-line Soviet KGB communist Bolshevism (to which even the GOP has yielded under Donald Trump,) where only certain very wealthy nationalists, statists, and corporatists are allowed to join "the Party," whereas the rest of us are supposed to make do with public assistance and labor union representation.
> Vietnamese Viet-Cong-style legal marijuana, and the other drugs that go along with that for which the floodgates are opened, LSD, mushrooms, PCP, crack, heroin, opiates, alcohol, benzos, roofies, date rape drugs, psychedelics, anti-psychotics, anti-depressants, mood stabilizers, pain relievers, and so on and so forth... Just say no? Right. You can "just say no" till you're blue in the face and may as well be running your own drug test lab, but it just doesn't do any good.  Everything we eat or drink is spiked or doped on site if not at the factory or bottling plant. The U.S. gave up the war on drugs in the 1970s, we've been so addicted ever since that we aren't even allowed to possess firearms anymore.
> The positive aspects of each culture, which ought to be preserved and propagated for posterity, are generally those that do not involve lies, drugs, alcohol, or sex-for-money.
Click to expand...


1.) Mussolini actually tackled the Mafia issue in Italy.

Sicilian Mafia during the Mussolini regime - Wikipedia

2.) Mussolini killed probably less people than W Bush... and definitely less than FDR, Churchill, or Truman. 

3.) Nazis killed a lot, but not like British Capitalists have.

4.) Germans sent the train of Bolsheviks to Russia in 1917.... Without Capitalist bankers like the Jew Jacob Schiff, it's unlikely the Bolsheviks could've possibly had the power to out-muscle Tsarist Russia.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Culture exists.


Nobody said it doesn’t, snowflake.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What would writing it down have to do with anything?


Nobody said anything about writing down culture. You said (and I quote for the third time now) “culture is NOT supposed to change much". I asked who said that culture isn’t supposed to change? Where is it written? Why can’t you answer the question?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I think you're just a very primitive Brit Hick..


Being that you’re a dumb polack, you’re not really capable of thinking. Hence your inability to draw an accurate conclusion.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founders risked life and limb to create a nation for people to escape miserable morons like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure much of the World in the 19th century , wish they could avoid miserable, mass murdering, Capitalist British pricks like you.
Click to expand...

Yeah...uh...I never murdered _anyone_ (much less “mass murder”).


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> No, you always talk about Founders first, but you disobey them on the Naturalization Act of 1790, anyways...


Um...snowflake? I don’t “disobey” the founders. They set up a system allowing *We the People* to chart our own course. They never intended for future generations to “obey” them. That system which they set up was legally and properly leveraged to create the 14th Amendment. It is law. Period. End of story.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The center of a Nation is the culture of it, the Government is supposed to be there to protect that culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...if you hate capitalism so much, why don't you get the fuck out of the U.S.? Enough said.
Click to expand...


Links like these support that the Founding Fathers were for  at least some regulation of Corporations, and at least Social hand outs by government. .

It totally smashes the claim that the Founder's were some mega Capitalists.

What the Founding Fathers Believed: Stock Ownership for All

Madison wrote in a letter on voting that “the owners of the country itself form the safest basis of free government” and stressed “the universal hope of acquiring property.” Washington, in a letter on immigration,
said broad-based ownership would insure “the happiness of the lowest class of people because of the equal distribution of property.” Adams favored“preserving the balance of power on the side of equal liberty and public virtue (by making) … the acquisition of land easy to every member of society.”

Jefferson wrote to Madison that “legislators cannot invent too many devices for subdividing property.”

Even Alexander Hamilton, favorite of the moneyed interests, argued that few people wanted to be wage laborers only, and he believed, like Henry Ford centuries later, that a strong middle class was needed to become energetic customers of businesses in the entire economy.

This view showed up in policies. Washington gave tax incentives to New England cod fishers to rebuild their fleets after the Revolutionary War on the condition that the captains and the crew sign contracts ensuring broad-based profit sharing among all workers. He also favored grants of substantial land to veterans of the Revolutionary War to make them into self-sufficient property-owners. Jefferson made the Louisiana Purchase to allow for more land ownership by citizens. The founders also sought to outlaw primogeniture, the practice whereby all property was inherited by the first-born son, the underpinning of feudal economies throughout Europe.

Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States

Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:


Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you always talk about Founders first, but you disobey them on the Naturalization Act of 1790, anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> Um...snowflake? I don’t “disobey” the founders. They set up a system allowing *We the People* to chart our own course. They never intended for future generations to “obey” them. That system which they set up was legally and properly leveraged to create the 14th Amendment. It is law. Period. End of story.
Click to expand...





In a 1790 House debate on naturalization, James Madison opined: “It is no doubt very desirable that we should hold out as many inducements as possible for the worthy part of mankind to come and settle amongst us, and throw their fortunes into a common lot with ours. But why is this desirable?”  The Trouble with the ‘Nation of Immigrants’ Argument No, not because “diversity” is our greatest value. No, not because Big Business needed cheap labor. And no, Madison asserted, “Not merely to swell the catalogue of people. No, sir, it is to increase the wealth and strength of the community; and those who acquire the rights of citizenship, without adding to the strength or wealth of the community are not the people we are in want of.” Madison argued plainly that America should welcome the immigrant who could assimilate, but exclude the immigrant who could not readily “incorporate himself into our society.” George Washington, in a letter to John Adams, similarly emphasized that immigrants should be absorbed into American life so that, “by an intermixture with our people, they, or their descendants, get assimilated to our customs, measures, laws: in a word soon become one people.” Alexander Hamilton, relevant as ever today, wrote in 1802: “The safety of a republic depends essentially on the energy of a common national sentiment; on a uniformity of principles and habits; on the exemption of the citizens from foreign bias and prejudice; and on that love of country which will almost invariably be found to be closely connected with birth, education, and family.” EDITORIAL: Reform Immigration for All Religions Hamilton further warned that “the United States have already felt the evils of incorporating a large number of foreigners into their national mass; by promoting in different classes different predilections in favor of particular foreign nations, and antipathies against others, it has served very much to divide the community and to distract our councils. It has been often likely to compromise the interests of our own country in favor of another.” He predicted, correctly, that “the permanent effect of such a policy will be, that in times of great public danger there will be always a numerous body of men, of whom there may be just grounds of distrust; the suspicion alone will weaken the strength of the nation, but their force may be actually employed in assisting an invader.” RELATED: True Immigration Reform Would Integrate Immigrants into Society The survival of the American republic, Hamilton maintained, depends upon “the preservation of a national spirit and a national character.” He asserted: “To admit foreigners indiscriminately to the rights of citizens the moment they put foot in our country would be nothing less than to admit the Grecian horse into the citadel of our liberty and sovereignty.”

Read more at: Immigration and the Values of Our Founding Fathers


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founders risked life and limb to create a nation for people to escape miserable morons like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure much of the World in the 19th century , wish they could avoid miserable, mass murdering, Capitalist British pricks like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...uh...I never murdered _anyone_ (much less “mass murder”).
Click to expand...


If you can mock Fascist Poles in a negative light, why can't I mock Capitalist Brits in a negative light?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Jefferson wrote to Madison that “*legislators cannot invent too many devices* for subdividing property.”


I never cease to marvel at your inability to understand that you are defeating your own position. What is Thomas Jefferson advocating in his letter to James Madison? The same thing he _always_ advocated for - *liberty*. Limited government. Keeping government out of the matter.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote to Madison that “*legislators cannot invent too many devices* for subdividing property.”
> 
> 
> 
> I never cease to marvel at your inability to understand that you are defeating your own position. What is Thomas Jefferson advocating in his letter to James Madison? The same thing he _always_ advocated for - *liberty*. Limited government. Keeping government out of the matter.
Click to expand...


The rest of the comment  that you deleted?????????????????????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you always talk about Founders first, but you disobey them on the Naturalization Act of 1790, anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> They set up a system allowing *We the People* to chart our own course.
Click to expand...


We the People is Collectivism, no?

So, if we the People fought for Fascism then it could become an Amendment, huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in the Immigrant take over.
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness...you might be the biggest pussy I have encountered. You live 24x7 in fear of someone who doesn't look like you "taking over" (while, ironically enough, you scream to take over black people). I've never seen such a scared little boy.
Click to expand...


I support a Black American National Homeland.

I outlined a comment giving some reasons for it.

You IGNORED it.

I guess you do NOT support Black American sovereignty.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is poor*. *with a lot of Africans having very limited, and quite a few never going to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is in Poland as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope... You're stupid, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim that the founders should be obeyed at all costs while preaching about fascism and stripping people of their 1st Amendment rights.
Click to expand...


Well, it looks like many of the Media, and Hollywood corporations would have been shut down by now by the Charter lengths, and that it's debatable if CNN, or MSNBC showed up they'd even get a Charter back then.... Because it looks like that falls on public harm, and exceeding authority.

So, actually in some ways the Founders were kind of Fascist like, but with also some Capitalist like views too.

Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States

Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:


Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economics of fascism - Wikipedia
> 
> l, fascist economies were based on private property and private initiative, *but these were contingent upon service to the state*.[17]
> 
> Fascist governments encouraged the pursuit of private profit and offered many benefits to large businesses, but they demanded in return that all economic activity should serve the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha! If it is (and I quote) "contingent upon service to the state" then there is *nothing* "private" about it. My God you are a special sort of stupid.
> 
> bripat9643 - help me out here. Would you please explain to this dimwit that control by the state means it is *not* "private". He's one of those "special" children that requires special education teachers. I don't have the skillset to get through to people that stupid. Maybe you do?
Click to expand...

I agree with you, but I have little interest in schooling this numskull.  He's so far gone that it would take a year just to get him to understand the meaning of all the terms he uses.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, if we the People fought for Fascism then it could become an Amendment, huh?


If you can get the votes to legally and properly amend the U.S. Constitution - yes. You could have unlimited fascism. Good luck with that.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I support a Black American National Homeland.


You stated that all blacks should have their citizenship revoked. Therefore, there couldn’t be an “black American homeland”. So once again you contradict yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support a Black American National Homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> You stated that all blacks should have their citizenship revoked. Therefore, there couldn’t be an “black American homeland”. So once again you contradict yourself.
Click to expand...


Well, I'd turn Mississippi into a Black homeland, and then revoke Blacks in the U.S. of their citizenship.


----------



## HappyJoy

That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economics of fascism - Wikipedia
> 
> l, fascist economies were based on private property and private initiative, *but these were contingent upon service to the state*.[17]
> 
> Fascist governments encouraged the pursuit of private profit and offered many benefits to large businesses, but they demanded in return that all economic activity should serve the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha! If it is (and I quote) "contingent upon service to the state" then there is *nothing* "private" about it. My God you are a special sort of stupid.
> 
> bripat9643 - help me out here. Would you please explain to this dimwit that control by the state means it is *not* "private". He's one of those "special" children that requires special education teachers. I don't have the skillset to get through to people that stupid. Maybe you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you, but I have little interest in schooling this numskull.  He's so far gone that it would take a year just to get him to understand the meaning of all the terms he uses.
Click to expand...


Numbskull, how?

The U.S.A is doomed because Democrats have pushed Cultural Marxism, and Republicans have supported Capitalism.

That only a Fascist or similar approach could have avoided these issues, or fix the problems.

Unfortunately the masses have been brainwashed so long in the U.S.A for so long.

That Fascism overnight would lead to a Civil War.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if we the People fought for Fascism then it could become an Amendment, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get the votes to legally and properly amend the U.S. Constitution - yes. You could have unlimited fascism. Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


So, first you said you followed the Founding Fathers, now you're saying we can do what we want if we change the Founding Fathers Constitution.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HappyJoy said:


> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.



The Republicans have failed as a party.

They should've been embracing Fascism....That Liberals kicked, and screamed about Fascism, and  that Republicans foolishly joined them, thus we'll lose our country..

In the 1960's - 1970's.

- The right wing should have used force to combat Roe vs Wade.

- The right wing should have used force to combat  the Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965.

- The right wing have combated Liberal Jewish Capitalists like Hollywood, and media from brainwashing the masses into Liberalism.

- Nixon should have used force to revoke Affirmative Action which discriminates against White males... Instead he gave Blacks the Minority Business Development Agency.

In the 1980's onward.

- Reagan should have used force to crack down on those hiring Illegal Immigrants, and welfare for Illegals.... Instead he granted Illegals Amnesty.

- George H.W should have thrown out the Diversity Visa, instead he signed it into action.

- George W Bush should have thrown out DACA with force, instead he renewed it back into action.

The results are that the Conservative Values, Culture, and White heritage of this nation is disappearing.

Explain how this is favorable for Republicans?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Democrats = Do the wrong thing, but actually do it.

Republicans = Do nothing, when Democrats do the wrong thing.

This is what you call Impotence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> View attachment 168757


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> View attachment 168758


----------



## HappyJoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have failed as a party.
> 
> They should've been embracing Fascism....That Liberals kicked, and screamed about Fascism, and  that Republicans foolishly joined them, thus we'll lose our country..
> 
> In the 1960's - 1970's.
> 
> - The right wing should have used force to combat Roe vs Wade.
> 
> - The right wing should have used force to combat  the Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965.
> 
> - The right wing have combated Liberal Jewish Capitalists like Hollywood, and media from brainwashing the masses into Liberalism.
> 
> - Nixon should have used force to revoke Affirmative Action which discriminates against White males... Instead he gave Blacks the Minority Business Development Agency.
> 
> In the 1980's onward.
> 
> - Reagan should have used force to crack down on those hiring Illegal Immigrants, and welfare for Illegals.... Instead he granted Illegals Amnesty.
> 
> - George H.W should have thrown out the Diversity Visa, instead he signed it into action.
> 
> - George W Bush should have thrown out DACA with force, instead he renewed it back into action.
> 
> The results are that the Conservative Values, Culture, and White heritage of this nation is disappearing.
> 
> Explain how this is favorable for Republicans?
Click to expand...


You just keep pointing out how the conservatives on this board and fascists have the same goals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say there were no Communist countries in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> But capitalism has created more wealth and a better standard of living than any system in the history of the world.
Click to expand...


Not like you think what so ever....

India, and Guatemala are definitely Capitalist failures.

While Africa is not good for Democracy, they also have the poorest amount of Government spending on Social welfare in the World..

I'd describe such as perhaps Crony Capitalists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say there were no Communist countries in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing: you're whining like a little bitch. If you truly loved your fascism/socialism so much, you would leave the U.S. and go live in Cuba. You don't for a reason. But capitalism has created more wealth and a better standard of living than any system in the history of the world.
> 
> So do us all a favor already - shut the fuck up. You're just whinging for the sake of whining. You've been proven wrong. You've been caught lying. And at the end of the day - you haven't left the U.S. (for a reason).
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) You ARE too stupid, to grasp that there is no equality in race.
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb polacks prove that _every_ day...
Click to expand...

 

Polish American user  *Ray From Cleveland  i*s definitely one of the more logical, and knowledgeable  Conservatives here.

(You are actually not at all)

Actually he gave the best Conservative answer for Illegal Immigrants being by Democrats I've seen here.... That Welfare essentially caused a labor shortage in the lower end jobs, because rather than work, and work hard, they long got Welfare, and didn't have to work in the Market much.
That therefor Illegal Mexicans replaced them.

Fact is I don't support this.

I believe in the government giving people jobs who can't find them.

I  don't think Welfare should be for nothing, except for the disabled.

I actually think the U.S Government should push the lower class Welfare recipients who aren't working into the labor force, or strip them of welfare.


----------



## danielpalos

The left wing isn't trying to enforce monoculturalism during our National Anthem.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if we the People fought for Fascism then it could become an Amendment, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get the votes to legally and properly amend the U.S. Constitution - yes. You could have unlimited fascism. Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Actually all you need is to appoint a couple more leftwing judges to the court.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.



Really?  Odium is a self described fascist, but he's also a socialist.   He supports Obamacare.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Odium is a self described fascist, but he's also a socialist.   He supports Obamacare.
Click to expand...


He's a conservative and so is the fascist on this thread I was referring to.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Odium is a self described fascist, but he's also a socialist.   He supports Obamacare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a conservative and so is the fascist on this thread I was referring to.
Click to expand...


No conservative ever supported socialized medicine, moron.  He supports all the social controls and economic interference that you support.  The fascist in this thread also supports the same stuff.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support a Black American National Homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> You stated that all blacks should have their citizenship revoked. Therefore, there couldn’t be an “black American homeland”. So once again you contradict yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'd turn Mississippi into a Black homeland, and then revoke Blacks in the U.S. of their citizenship.
Click to expand...

Once again you illustrate the dumb polack stereotype. Mississippi is in the U.S., _stupid_. So now you’re supporting a sanctuary state.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.


Oh sweetie...you poor, poor ignorant little thing. You might actually be dumber than Sobieski (who is a dumb polack with 0 understandings of the political spectrum). Here he is in post #1305 openly admitting that he is a *socialist*:


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm a Far Right Winger *with minor Socialist beliefs*.


Socialism is pure left-wing (just like fascism, sweetie). This is that moment when _you_ realize that you have exposed your ignorance to the world and everyone is laughing at you.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, first you said you followed the Founding Fathers, now you're saying we can do what we want if we change the Founding Fathers Constitution.


Uh...yeah..._stupid_. That’s what the founders wanted. Why do you think they created the amendment process? They weren’t fascist dictator wannabes like you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You care nothing about your culture, or preserving it, or even doing the same for Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care about *liberty*. And we will protect it from dumb polacks such as yourself. You can accept that - or you can get the fuck out of my country. Raoul Castro is the ultimate fascist. Go live in Cuba. Put your money where your big, ignorant mouth is.
Click to expand...


You point fingers at Poles for being against Liberty.

But, you support Blacks, even though they're even more anti-Liberty than Poles are.

Black American user here supporting Dictator Socialist Gadaffi.

Help me understand something about Black culture / behaviors/ beliefs?

The same Black user here supporting Dictator Socialist Mugabe.

Help me understand something about Black culture / behaviors/ beliefs?

This Black user supports anti-Liberty Collective Bargaining Socialism.

Voting Democrat in 2018 ? WHY ?

This Black user defends Mugabe, and seems to want to take away Whites freedom of speech Liberty.

Martin Luther King was not the only black leader

He then defends anti-Liberty Affirmative Action.

Martin Luther King was not the only black leader

This Black user supports anti-Corporation Liberty.

The tigers predictions of GOP tax bill and the year 2017

This Black user supports Zimbambwe's anti-Liberty actions of discrimination.

Martin Luther King was not the only black leader


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...you poor, poor ignorant little thing. You might actually be dumber than Sobieski (who is a dumb polack with 0 understandings of the political spectrum). Here he is in post #1305 openly admitting that he is a *socialist*:
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Far Right Winger *with minor Socialist beliefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is pure left-wing (just like fascism, sweetie). This is that moment when _you_ realize that you have exposed your ignorance to the world and everyone is laughing at you.
Click to expand...


You don't understand the Poltiical Spectrum at all.

You don't grasp that you are actually a Liberal.

Liberalism - Wikipedia

*beralism* is a political philosophy or worldview founded on ideas of liberty and equality.[1][2][3] Liberals espouse a wide array of views depending on their understanding of these principles, but generally they support ideas and programmes such as freedom of speech, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, free markets, civil rights, democratic societies, secular governments, gender equality and international cooperation.[4][5][6][7][8][9][10]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm a Far Right Winger *with minor Socialist beliefs*.


Socialism is pure left-wing (just like fascism, sweetie). This is that moment when _you_ realize that you have exposed your ignorance to the world and everyone is laughing at you.[/QUOTE]

The original Fascists, and also Neo-Fascists generally support Government Intervention for Social Conservative Values, Ethnic heritage first, and National Interest first.

You 100% fail to acknowledge that unlike Liberals (Like yourself) and most Communists who support Equality.... (Leftist view)

That the Fascists are Totalitarian for right wing / socially Conservative values.

The goal of Paleo-Conservatives, and Fascists are pretty similar.... It's the methods which differ.... Truth told is that Fascists have better solutions, and plans to support Socially Conservative values than Paleo-Conservatives.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Odium is a self described fascist, but he's also a socialist.   He supports Obamacare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a conservative and so is the fascist on this thread I was referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No conservative ever supported socialized medicine, moron.  He supports all the social controls and economic interference that you support.  The fascist in this thread also supports the same stuff.
Click to expand...


Actually a lot of Social Conservatives support Socialized Medicine.

In Europe most of the Far-Right is way more Socially Conservative than Republicans, but do support Socialized Medicine.

Poland's Law, and Justice for example is very anti-Abortion, very anti-Immigrant, anti-Islamic refugee, anti-Gay marriage etc (Socially Conservative values).... Republicans are far less so..... However Poland's Law, and Justice does in fact support increased funding for Social Medicine.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support a Black American National Homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> You stated that all blacks should have their citizenship revoked. Therefore, there couldn’t be an “black American homeland”. So once again you contradict yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'd turn Mississippi into a Black homeland, and then revoke Blacks in the U.S. of their citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you illustrate the dumb polack stereotype. Mississippi is in the U.S., _stupid_. So now you’re supporting a sanctuary state.
Click to expand...


Mississippi was once majority Black... I support declaring Mississippi as a Black nation SEPARATE from the U.S.A.... Then revoking their citizenship, so that they'll lose their welfare, and jobs... Most will leave for Mississippi or else where

In theory this should be effective, but then again we are talking about the most sluggish sedentary  masochistic population ever.
Remember many Black slaves CHOSE to live with Share-croppers who were usually ex Slave Masters in the post Civil-War period


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...you poor, poor ignorant little thing. You might actually be dumber than Sobieski (who is a dumb polack with 0 understandings of the political spectrum). Here he is in post #1305 openly admitting that he is a *socialist*:
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Far Right Winger *with minor Socialist beliefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is pure left-wing (just like fascism, sweetie). This is that moment when _you_ realize that you have exposed your ignorance to the world and everyone is laughing at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand the Poltiical Spectrum at all.
Click to expand...

Dude...you're an admitted socialist and an admitted totalitarian fascist. Both of those are indisputably left-wing. The right believes in small, limited government and maximum liberty for the individual. The polar-opposite of government-controlled fascism or socialism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if we the People fought for Fascism then it could become an Amendment, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get the votes to legally and properly amend the U.S. Constitution - yes. You could have unlimited fascism. Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually all you need is to appoint a couple more leftwing judges to the court.
Click to expand...


Poland's right-wing  Law, and Justice is doing what the U.S. right-wing should've been doing since Roe vs Wade.....Which is combating the Liberal courts.

Polish Constitutional Court crisis, 2015 - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poland's right-wing  Law, and Justice is doing what the U.S. right-wing should've been doing since Roe vs Wade.....Which is combating the Liberal courts.
> 
> Polish Constitutional Court crisis, 2015 - Wikipedia


Which is why you should go back to Poland rather than whining about the U.S.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...you poor, poor ignorant little thing. You might actually be dumber than Sobieski (who is a dumb polack with 0 understandings of the political spectrum). Here he is in post #1305 openly admitting that he is a *socialist*:
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Far Right Winger *with minor Socialist beliefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is pure left-wing (just like fascism, sweetie). This is that moment when _you_ realize that you have exposed your ignorance to the world and everyone is laughing at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand the Poltiical Spectrum at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you're an admitted socialist and an admitted totalitarian fascist. Both of those are indisputably left-wing. The right believes in small, limited government and maximum liberty for the individual. The polar-opposite of government-controlled fascism or socialism.
Click to expand...


I support tradition, hierarchy, and inequality, which are the Right-wing... You on the other hand don't support such policies much if at all.

Right-wing politics - Wikipedia

*Right-wing politics* hold that certain social orders and hierarchies are inevitable, natural, normal or desirable,[1][2][3] typically supporting this position on the basis of natural law, economics or tradition.[4]. 693, 721[5][6][7][8][9][_page needed_] Hierarchy and inequality may be viewed as natural results of traditional social differences[10][11]or the competition in market economies.[12][13] The term right-wing can generally refer to "the conservative or reactionary section of a political party or system".[14]

The political terms "Left" and "Right" were first used during the French Revolution (1789–1799) and referred to seating arrangements in the French parliament: those who sat to the right of the chair of the parliamentary president were broadly supportive of the institutions of the monarchist Old Regime.[15][16][17][18] The original Right in France was formed as a reaction against the "Left" and comprised those politicians supporting hierarchy, tradition and clericalism.[4]:693 The use of the expression _la droite_ ("the right") became prominent in France after the restoration of the monarchy in 1815, when it was applied to the Ultra-royalists.[19] The people of English-speaking countries did not apply the terms "right" and "left" to their own politics until the 20th century.[20]

Although the right-wing originated with traditional conservatives, monarchists and reactionaries, the term extreme right-wing has also been applied to movements including fascists, Nazis and racial supremacists.[21] From the 1830s to the 1880s, there was a shift in the Western world of social class structure and the economy, moving away from nobility and aristocracy towards capitalism.[22] This general economic shift toward capitalism affected centre-right movements such as the British Conservative Party, which responded by becoming supportive of capitalism.[23] In the United States, the Right includes both economic and social conservatives.[24] In Europe, economic conservatives are usually considered liberal and the Right includes nationalists, nativist opposition to immigration, religious conservatives and historically a significant presence of right-wing movements with anti-capitalist sentiments including conservatives and fascists who opposed what they saw as the selfishness and excessive materialism inherent in contemporary capitalism.[25][26]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...you poor, poor ignorant little thing. You might actually be dumber than Sobieski (who is a dumb polack with 0 understandings of the political spectrum). Here he is in post #1305 openly admitting that he is a *socialist*:
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Far Right Winger *with minor Socialist beliefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is pure left-wing (just like fascism, sweetie). This is that moment when _you_ realize that you have exposed your ignorance to the world and everyone is laughing at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand the Poltiical Spectrum at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you're an admitted socialist and an admitted totalitarian fascist. Both of those are indisputably left-wing. The right believes in small, limited government and maximum liberty for the individual. The polar-opposite of government-controlled fascism or socialism.
Click to expand...


Wrong, over, and over, and still doesn't get it....

Economic Liberalism is free markets... You are also Socially for Liberalism equality.

You are actually a Liberal, and don't even know it.

Economic liberalism - Wikipedia

*Economic liberalism* is an economic system organized on individual lines, which means the greatest possible number of economic decisions are made by individuals or households than by collective institutions or organizations.[1] It includes a spectrum of different economic policies, such as freedom of movement, but its basis is on strong support for a market economy and private property in the means of production. Although economic liberalism can also be supportive of government regulation to a certain degree, it tends to oppose government intervention in the free market when it inhibits free trade and open competition.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...you poor, poor ignorant little thing. You might actually be dumber than Sobieski (who is a dumb polack with 0 understandings of the political spectrum). Here he is in post #1305 openly admitting that he is a *socialist*:
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Far Right Winger *with minor Socialist beliefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is pure left-wing (just like fascism, sweetie). This is that moment when _you_ realize that you have exposed your ignorance to the world and everyone is laughing at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand the Poltiical Spectrum at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you're an admitted socialist and an admitted totalitarian fascist. Both of those are indisputably left-wing. The right believes in small, limited government and maximum liberty for the individual. The polar-opposite of government-controlled fascism or socialism.
Click to expand...


You're proving that your'e painfully dumb, and actually a lot of Americans are also dumb....  That you, and your ilk keep getting politics wrong.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's right-wing  Law, and Justice is doing what the U.S. right-wing should've been doing since Roe vs Wade.....Which is combating the Liberal courts.
> 
> Polish Constitutional Court crisis, 2015 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why you should go back to Poland rather than whining about the U.S.
Click to expand...


This is my country the U.S.A. ... I was born in the U.S.A.... Unfortunately I'm not proud of it in "Many ways" mostly because of idiotic Liberals like you.

The U.S.A is very Liberal on Diversity.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when a wingnut realizes fascists actually come from his side of the political spectrum.  Yeah, that's happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...you poor, poor ignorant little thing. You might actually be dumber than Sobieski (who is a dumb polack with 0 understandings of the political spectrum). Here he is in post #1305 openly admitting that he is a *socialist*:
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Far Right Winger *with minor Socialist beliefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is pure left-wing (just like fascism, sweetie). This is that moment when _you_ realize that you have exposed your ignorance to the world and everyone is laughing at you.
Click to expand...


Yep, let's forget about the 'I;m a far right winger' part. As for 'minor socialist beliefs', you probably have them too.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Yep, let's forget about the 'I;m a far right winger' part.


Who cares what he calls himself? You lefties who are men call yourself “women” and you lefties who are white call yourself “black”. A person can call themselves _anything_ they want - it doesn’t make it so.


HappyJoy said:


> As for 'minor socialist beliefs', you probably have them too.


1. No I don’t. At all.

2. He doesn’t have “minor” socialist beliefs. He has *major* socialists beliefs.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The U.S.A is very Liberal on Diversity.


I don’t know what is more fall-down hilarious...the irony of that post from a *Polish*-American or the fact that the polack is literally too stupid to understand the irony.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> This is my country the U.S.A. ... I was born in the U.S.A....
> 
> The U.S.A is very Liberal on Diversity.


But your relatives who came here were *not*. Which means it is only through the “diversity” which you hate that you are even here.

And if we were all facist totalitarians like you, then we would be stripping you of your citizenship. And you would be crying like a little bitch about it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A is very Liberal on Diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what is more fall-down hilarious...the irony of that post from a *Polish*-American or the fact that the polack is literally too stupid to understand the irony.
Click to expand...


The U.S.A is a destroyer of cultures... It supports ethnic groups to be assimilated into "American"  what ever that is... "American" has become a Capitalist before Culture society.
That basically you come here to destroy your true ethnic heritage, in favor of Capitalist Globalization. (As we speak)

That yes, the 10 million Polish Americans, 55 million German Americans, and the 35 million Irish Americans etc. mostly have lost their indigenous culture due to "Assimilation" to "American" a "Capitalist junk society  of Walmart, McDonald's, Apple Bee's etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my country the U.S.A. ... I was born in the U.S.A....
> 
> The U.S.A is very Liberal on Diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> But your relatives who came here were *not*. Which means it is only through the “diversity” which you hate that you are even here.
> 
> And if we were all facist totalitarians like you, then we would be stripping you of your citizenship. And you would be crying like a little bitch about it.
Click to expand...


Who says I think that's a good thing?

No, I think people are happier in a Homogeneous society OVERALL.

That yes, in a more Homogeneous society there is less tension, because of general more conformity of beliefs, conformity of looks, conformity of thought, and even conformity of emotion.

That yes, there is a tendency towards "Being" that in America it's so diverse, that it lacks cohesion.

That yes, as an American you can be subjected to prejudices, ridicule on ethnic, or religious lines etc. that would likely not happen in a Homogeneous society.

That yes, there are American diversity which is very bad like those Blacks you support, yes most Blacks aren't good people, even if a minority are.

In Poland, so sorry but no where is dangerous like a Black neighborhood in the U.S.A, including semi-wealthy Blacks like those in Prince George's County, Maryland.

The truth be told yes, there is a lot of tension, there are problems with identity, there is a lot of destruction of culture due to assimilation.

That NO I don't favor this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, let's forget about the 'I;m a far right winger' part.
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what he calls himself? You lefties who are men call yourself “women” and you lefties who are white call yourself “black”. A person can call themselves _anything_ they want - it doesn’t make it so.
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. He doesn’t have “minor” socialist beliefs. He has *major* socialists beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Fascists are anti-Capitalism to combat Socially Liberal trends that fester. MOSTLY.

Communists are anti-Capitalism to support Socially Left wing equality of material position MOSTLY.


That's 2 very different goals.

Furthermore the Fascists don't 'eliminate private property, nor private profits... Unlike Communists.

That's a different method, and degree of Socialism.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> No, I think people are happier in a Homogeneous society OVERALL.


And yet you refuse to go back to Poland, where you belong.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> That's a different method, and degree of Socialism.


No argument. There are different degrees and methods of socialism. But all are indisputably left-wing.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Fascists are anti-Capitalism


Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think people are happier in a Homogeneous society OVERALL.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you refuse to go back to Poland, where you belong.
Click to expand...


I have for years considered moving to Poland... But due to family, friend, and job reasons I've stayed thus far.... If Liberal Cultural Marxists like you make this country much worse,... Yes I'd probably move to Poland, regardless.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different method, and degree of Socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument. There are different degrees and methods of socialism. But all are indisputably left-wing.
Click to expand...


Fascists are Right Wing extremists, you are a  Liberal Leftist for Capitalism.

The Fascist is mostly Right Wing, and most of their Socialism is to benefit the Nation, and culture, and to micro-manage society for more Socially Conservative values.

The reason is because Fascists do support hierarchy more than Republicans,  they do support traditional values like cultural aspirations such as Holidays, or being anti-Gay, or anti-Abortion of ones own more than Republicans, they are Nationalist Patriots who put National culture first.

That yes, Nazis, and Neo-Fascists are racists overall... Even if not all Fascists are.... That yes a Racial Hierarchy is Right-Wing.

Most who support Eugenics are Fascist, and who yes do support Genetic Hierarchy which would be Right-Wing.


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Wait.  Let me get this straight.

A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?

HOOOOOOOLEEEEEEE SHIT!

"These facists are trying to stop us from gassing the sub-humans!"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
Click to expand...


Fascists got it right in the 1920's - 1930's .... You Republicans still get it wrong in 2018.

Fascists correctly identified Freedom (Liberty) and Capitalism as a supporter of Socially Liberal values.

That yes.... Capitalism does sell out to Liberalism... That it's not working in the U.S.A

That yes.... Hollywood, and media have had the freedom to support to promote Liberal values.... Because  Liberal Capitalist YOKELS like you have ALLOWED them to.... You have tolerated them, done nothing about it.

Fascists would crack down on Hollywood, and media promoting Liberalism.

Yes, that Capitalism has supported mass immigration, for profits.

That arguably this Oligarchy of the U.S.A hasn't done  much of anything about Illegals because  it is profitable for cheap labor, and that this is DUMB because Republicans will be replaced by Mexican Democrats overall in time..

Yes, that selling to Blacks, Gays in stores is profitable...

Yes, that  Abortions are profitable for Medical Capitalists, as are Gender changes.

That ONLY a more strict, Totalitarian leaning regime could COMBAT it... NOW MORE THAN EVER.


----------



## danielpalos

It is right wing wars on (fill in the blank), that are draining our economy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

g5000 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.  Let me get this straight.
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?
> 
> HOOOOOOOLEEEEEEE SHIT!
> 
> "These facists are trying to stop us from gassing the sub-humans!"
Click to expand...


Nazis were wrong, and, so what?

Soviets were wrong, and?

British Capitalists were wrong, in the Victorian Era, and?

The truth is that the Allies also had genocides.

The Allies  did commit Dresden, Katyn Massacre, the Bengali terror famine,  Hiroshima, the Soviet takeover of Central Europe.

That Stalin, Churchill, FDR, and Truman each killed more than Fascists like Mussolini, or Franco.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, let's forget about the 'I;m a far right winger' part.
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what he calls himself? You lefties who are men call yourself “women” and you lefties who are white call yourself “black”. A person can call themselves _anything_ they want - it doesn’t make it so.
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for 'minor socialist beliefs', you probably have them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. No I don’t. At all.
> 
> 2. He doesn’t have “minor” socialist beliefs. He has *major* socialists beliefs.
Click to expand...


Right, you have your own police force and fire department. You're tax dollars have never paid to put out someone else's fire.

Sob is a fascist who wants to tell everyone else what religion they can practice, most likely you feel the same.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think people are happier in a Homogeneous society OVERALL.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you refuse to go back to Poland, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have for years considered moving to Poland... But due to family, friend, and job reasons I've stayed thus far.... If Liberal Cultural Marxists like you make this country much worse,... Yes I'd probably move to Poland, regardless.
Click to expand...

You said people are happier in a “homogeneous society” so you should leave no matter what. The U.S. was *never* a “homogeneous society”. Even when the pilgrims landed at Plymouth Rock, there were Native Americans here. Different ethnicities from day one.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
Click to expand...


Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

g5000 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
Click to expand...


Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.

How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?

Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.

So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> You're tax dollars have never paid to put out someone else's fire.


I can’t control where my tax dollars go. The facists government that you support and helped to create places a gun to my head and takes my money against my will. Not much I can do about that.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're tax dollars have never paid to put out someone else's fire.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t control where my tax dollars go. The facists government that you support and helped to create places a gun to my head and takes my money against my will. Not much I can do about that.
Click to expand...


OK, so you're a socialist, you just don't want to be one, congratulations on your impotence.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany


    

There was no “private enterprise” in Nazi, Germany my dear. Nazi was short for National *SOCIALISTS*.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> OK, so you're a socialist, you just don't want to be one, congratulations on your impotence.


So if a man rapes you...we get to label you a “rapist” since it happened to you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think people are happier in a Homogeneous society OVERALL.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you refuse to go back to Poland, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have for years considered moving to Poland... But due to family, friend, and job reasons I've stayed thus far.... If Liberal Cultural Marxists like you make this country much worse,... Yes I'd probably move to Poland, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said people are happier in a “homogeneous society” so you should leave no matter what.
Click to expand...


1.) I grew up in Putnam Lake, New York... Which was like 95% White Catholic in the 1990's.

2.) The Bronx, even was in the 1940's, was about 90% White.

The truth is when my ancestors came from Poland to Southern Westchester, NY around WW1, it was mostly White Catholic.

3.) My family moved to Polish enclaves, which have since become Black, and Hispanic enclaves.

My father grew up across the street, from a Polish Hall, and a Polish church 1 block away.

It was probably at least 50% Polish I'd imagine, or more.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Right, you have your own police force and fire department.


Oh sweetie...police and fire is *not* socialism. Socialism is redistributing wealth. It is not paying taxes for government employees.

I can’t tell if you’re desperate or really this stupid.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think people are happier in a Homogeneous society OVERALL.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you refuse to go back to Poland, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have for years considered moving to Poland... But due to family, friend, and job reasons I've stayed thus far.... If Liberal Cultural Marxists like you make this country much worse,... Yes I'd probably move to Poland, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said people are happier in a “homogeneous society” so you should leave no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I grew up in Putnam Lake, New York... Which was like 95% White Catholic in the 1990's.
> 
> 2.) The Bronx, even was in the 1940's, was about 90% White.
> 
> The truth is when my ancestors came from Poland to Southern Westchester, NY around WW1, it was mostly White Catholic.
Click to expand...

But that’s not “homogeneous”, snowflake. There was probably less than 10% polacks. The rest were Irish, Italian, English, etc. All vastly different cultures. You continue to defeat your own position.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think people are happier in a Homogeneous society OVERALL.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you refuse to go back to Poland, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have for years considered moving to Poland... But due to family, friend, and job reasons I've stayed thus far.... If Liberal Cultural Marxists like you make this country much worse,... Yes I'd probably move to Poland, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The U.S. was *never* a “homogeneous society”. Even when the pilgrims landed at Plymouth Rock, there were Native Americans here. Different ethnicities from day one.
Click to expand...


The U.S.A didn't support all Native Americans as citizens until the 1924.

Congress Granted Citizenship to All Native Americans Born in the U.S.

The U.S.A North-East prior to the Great Migration, was overwhelmingly White.

Okay, so America is founded on Ethnic cleansing?

You support that as a integral part?


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no “private enterprise” in Nazi, Germany my dear. Nazi was short for National *SOCIALISTS*.
Click to expand...


For starters, many socialist countries have private industry. It's a misconception that the German government owned all industry. Germany though, a fascist government sold off much of it's industry to the private sector. 

Here, read up on it:

_The Great Depression spurred State ownership in Western capitalist countries. Germany was no exception; the last governments of the Weimar Republic took over firms in diverse sectors. Later, the Nazi regime transferred public ownership and public services to the private sector. In doing so, they went against the mainstream trends in the Western capitalist countries, none of which systematically reprivatized firms during the 1930s. Privatization in Nazi Germany was also unique in transferring to private hands the delivery of public services previously provided by government. The firms and the services transferred to private ownership belonged to diverse sectors. Privatization was part of an intentional policy with multiple objectives and was not ideologically driven. As in many recent privatizations, particularly within the European Union, strong financial restrictions were a central motivation. In addition, privatization was used as a political tool to enhance support for the government and for the Nazi Party.

http://www.ub.edu/graap/nazi.pdf_


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you're a socialist, you just don't want to be one, congratulations on your impotence.
> 
> 
> 
> So if a man rapes you...we get to label you a “rapist” since it happened to you?
Click to expand...


I fail to see how that makes any sense at all. Since when would a victim of rape be considered a rapist?  Pretty dumb stuff.


----------



## g5000

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
Click to expand...

As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.

YOU are the problem.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think people are happier in a Homogeneous society OVERALL.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you refuse to go back to Poland, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have for years considered moving to Poland... But due to family, friend, and job reasons I've stayed thus far.... If Liberal Cultural Marxists like you make this country much worse,... Yes I'd probably move to Poland, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said people are happier in a “homogeneous society” so you should leave no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I grew up in Putnam Lake, New York... Which was like 95% White Catholic in the 1990's.
> 
> 2.) The Bronx, even was in the 1940's, was about 90% White.
> 
> The truth is when my ancestors came from Poland to Southern Westchester, NY around WW1, it was mostly White Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that’s not “homogeneous”, snowflake. There was probably less than 10% polacks. The rest were Irish, Italian, English, etc. All vastly different cultures. You continue to defeat your own position.
Click to expand...


It's not purely Homogeneous, indeed... But... Catholic faith, and European heritage is a bit of a glue.... Just not a  full glue like being in your own country.

In New York during the Civil War, and briefly after it,  there were Irish Catholic conflicts with Blacks, Italians, and Ulster Protestants.

Just the fruits of diversity to be picked, huh?

New York City draft riots - Wikipedia

Mamaroneck riot - Wikipedia

Orange Riots - Wikipedia


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, you have your own police force and fire department.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...police and fire is *not* socialism. Socialism is redistributing wealth. It is not paying taxes for government employees.
> 
> I can’t tell if you’re desperate or really this stupid.
Click to expand...


You are redistributing wealth. You don't necessarily get equal police and fire protection according to how much you pay in taxes. You may never need the police or fire but you are going to pay for it. You're also going to pay fix pot holes on streets you'll never drive down.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

g5000 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
Click to expand...


You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?

You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.

You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> There was no “private enterprise” in Nazi, Germany my dear. Nazi was short for National *SOCIALISTS*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For starters, many socialist countries have private industry. It's a misconception that the German government owned all industry. Germany though, a fascist government sold off much of it's industry to the private sector.
> 
> Here, read up on it:
> _
> http://www.ub.edu/graap/nazi.pdf_
Click to expand...

You’ve been duped, my dear. Don’t feel bad...it happens to every left-wing ideologue. All of you want so desperately to believe the lie that you do.


> The original "Twenty-Five Point Programme" of the party, adopted in 1920, listed several economic demands (including "the abolition of all incomes unearned by work," "the ruthless confiscation of all war profits," "*the nationalization of all businesses* which have been formed into corporations,"



Economy of Nazi Germany - Wikipedia


----------



## g5000

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?
> 
> You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.
> 
> You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.
Click to expand...

You are no different than the retards who complained about all the Irish and Germans and Italians "invading" our shores a century and a half ago.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
Click to expand...


I am well aware of Private enterprise in Nazi Germany... It's P@triot who's not.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, you have your own police force and fire department.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...police and fire is *not* socialism. Socialism is redistributing wealth. It is not paying taxes for government employees.
> 
> I can’t tell if you’re desperate or really this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are redistributing wealth. You don't necessarily get equal police and fire protection according to how much you pay in taxes. You may never need the police or fire but you are going to pay for it. You're also going to pay fix pot holes on streets you'll never drive down.
Click to expand...

No...I’m paying for government employees. That’s not redistributing wealth (no matter how much you wish it was so that you could cling to a desperate argument when you realize do you were wrong).


----------



## HappyJoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?
> 
> You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.
> 
> You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.
Click to expand...


Funny, usually fascism leads to death and destruction, there is history there. We talked about this before but fascist governments don't stick around too long.


----------



## g5000

The Last Yankee, surrounded by European immigrant children.  "Demographic apocalypse".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

g5000 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?
> 
> You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.
> 
> You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no different than the retards who complained about all the Irish and Germans and Italians "invading" our shores a century and a half go.
Click to expand...


Native Americans in the U.S.A, and Jewish Americans in the U.S.A both marry outside their ethnic group in the majority.

You're supporting the destruction of unique, and diverse LIBERAL DEMOCRAT Groups you're supposed to support.

That's sick.


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?
> 
> You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.
> 
> You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no different than the retards who complained about all the Irish and Germans and Italians "invading" our shores a century and a half go.
Click to expand...

He’s actually much worse than that. He actually said that all blacks should have their citizenship revoked. I don’t know how one could even attempt to make such an asinine comment. How do you tell a 30th generation American that they are no longer an American citizen???


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> That's sick.


Not nearly as “sick” as declaring that Americans should be stripped of their citizenship simply becuase you’re an ignorant racist.


----------



## g5000

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?
> 
> You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.
> 
> You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no different than the retards who complained about all the Irish and Germans and Italians "invading" our shores a century and a half go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans in the U.S.A, and Jewish Americans in the U.S.A both marry outside their ethnic group in the majority.
> 
> You're supporting the destruction of unique, and diverse LIBERAL DEMOCRAT Groups you're supposed to support.
> 
> That's sick.
Click to expand...

I'm not hung up on ethnicity, idiot.  You are.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> There was no “private enterprise” in Nazi, Germany my dear. Nazi was short for National *SOCIALISTS*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For starters, many socialist countries have private industry. It's a misconception that the German government owned all industry. Germany though, a fascist government sold off much of it's industry to the private sector.
> 
> Here, read up on it:
> _
> http://www.ub.edu/graap/nazi.pdf_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ve been duped, my dear. Don’t feel bad...it happens to every left-wing ideologue. All of you want so desperately to believe the lie that you do.
> 
> 
> 
> The original "Twenty-Five Point Programme" of the party, adopted in 1920, listed several economic demands (including "the abolition of all incomes unearned by work," "the ruthless confiscation of all war profits," "*the nationalization of all businesses* which have been formed into corporations,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Economy of Nazi Germany - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> There was no “private enterprise” in Nazi, Germany my dear. Nazi was short for National *SOCIALISTS*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For starters, many socialist countries have private industry. It's a misconception that the German government owned all industry. Germany though, a fascist government sold off much of it's industry to the private sector.
> 
> Here, read up on it:
> _
> http://www.ub.edu/graap/nazi.pdf_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ve been duped, my dear. Don’t feel bad...it happens to every left-wing ideologue. All of you want so desperately to believe the lie that you do.
> 
> 
> 
> The original "Twenty-Five Point Programme" of the party, adopted in 1920, listed several economic demands (including "the abolition of all incomes unearned by work," "the ruthless confiscation of all war profits," "*the nationalization of all businesses* which have been formed into corporations,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Economy of Nazi Germany - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you're a socialist, you just don't want to be one, congratulations on your impotence.
> 
> 
> 
> So if a man rapes you...we get to label you a “rapist” since it happened to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fail to see how that makes any sense at all. Since when would a victim of rape be considered a rapist?  Pretty dumb stuff.
Click to expand...

Since when would the *victim* of a socialist government be considered a “socialist”? I love when your own ignorance is played against you, rendering you speechless.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.


Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HappyJoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?
> 
> You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.
> 
> You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, usually fascism leads to death and destruction, there is history there. We talked about this before but fascist governments don't stick around too long.
Click to expand...


There's only been a hand full of loosely Fascist regimes...  That out of 3 Major Fascist style governments in Europe.....  being Mussolini, Franco, and Hitler only 1 of them was evil.... The other 2 were mild compared to British Capitalists like Churchill, and FDR.

But Fascism hasn't made it since then because of mental conditioning.
That's because just about everyone since WW2 has kicked, and screamed about Fascism, but most of all the elites have kicked, and screamed about Fascism being what's wrong in this World.

Yes, I think Fascism is what is needed, and the Elite Globalists hate that, because  it puts them on a short-leash... So they've manipulated the masses to be ANTIFA.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you're a socialist, you just don't want to be one, congratulations on your impotence.
> 
> 
> 
> So if a man rapes you...we get to label you a “rapist” since it happened to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fail to see how that makes any sense at all. Since when would a victim of rape be considered a rapist?  Pretty dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when would the *victim* of a socialist government be considered a “socialist”? I love when your own ignorance is played against you, rendering you speechless.
Click to expand...


You're not a victim. You're a citizen with the right to vote who. Unfortunately for you the public disagrees with you and so we have things like a progressive tax system. But, if you feel raped I feel sorry for you, perhaps you should move.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


German Capitalist Krupp was pro-Hitler.

Gustav Krupp - History Learning Site

Within three weeks, Krupp offered Hitler his full support and others who knew him referred to Krupp as a “super Nazi”. He later claimed that this was because Hitler stated to industrialists on February 20th 1933 that he would reject disarmament as a way ahead. Krupp Works would clearly benefit from this. Krupp also supported the planned abolition of trade unions and Hitler’s promise that the elections planned for March 1933 would be the last. At the end of the February 20th meeting Krupp rose to his feet and thanked Hitler for “having given us such a clear picture.”


Firms such as Krupp Works did extremely well out of it rearmament. The workforce had been tamed as those who refused to work were classed as “workshy” and sent to concentration campsfor “re-education”. Trade unionleaders had also been sent to the camps. Krupp Works also had a ready market. Krupp did all he could to remain a positive asset to Hitler. Krupp was already the chairman of the Adolf Hitler-Spende – a fund raised by industrialists for Nazi benefits.


In 1939 Krupp suffered a stroke and became more and more disabled. He remained at the head of the company until 1941 and from 1941 to 1943 he was no more than a figurehead leader. His son Alfred took over the company in 1943.



 In 1943, Hitler ordered that Krupp Works should become a family holding after forty years of being a public company. All the profits made by the company went to the family as opposed to former shareholders.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.
Click to expand...

Exactly! That’s what I’ve beem saying all along and what you’ve been arguing against.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.
Click to expand...


Communist China is not Capitalist, or Communist, or Fascist... But closest to Fascist on the whole... Is seeing massive economic growth because of this government.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as “sick” as declaring that Americans should be stripped of their citizenship simply becuase you’re an ignorant racist.
Click to expand...


Destroying anyone's heritage is sick.... You just support the Apathetic Suicide form of ethnic cleansing via Multiculturalism.... While many in the past supported the Maniac Genocide form of ethnic cleansing via Guns

Both do end with the same result... A death of a cultural heritage.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! That’s what I’ve beem saying all along and what you’ve been arguing against.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I'm not for some oligarchy system where corporations work hand in hand with the government to remove the rights of citizens and workers for the betterment of a divisive ideology. That's called fascism, not socialism. 

So, give it a break, fascists are firmly planted on the right side of the political spectrum.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of nazi wannabe's are using intimidation tactics against a religious minority, and you actually have the seven pounds of brain damage to call those who oppose these nutjobs facists?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?
> 
> You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.
> 
> You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no different than the retards who complained about all the Irish and Germans and Italians "invading" our shores a century and a half go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s actually much worse than that. He actually said that all blacks should have their citizenship revoked. I don’t know how one could even attempt to make such an asinine comment. How do you tell a 30th generation American that they are no longer an American citizen???
Click to expand...


I support Separation (The support of diverse cultures to sovereignty) ...you support Assimilated Multiculturalism... (The death of cultures, and lack of sovereignty)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! That’s what I’ve beem saying all along and what you’ve been arguing against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not for some oligarchy system where corporations work hand in hand with the government to remove the rights of citizens and workers for the betterment of a divisive ideology. That's called fascism, not socialism.
> 
> So, give it a break, fascists are firmly planted on the right side of the political spectrum.
Click to expand...


Fascists are anti-Oligarchy.

The U.S.A is an Oligarchy.

Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy

Nazis micro-managed Corporate clout, while also propping them up.

Council of Trust - Wikipedia

German Labour Front - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's sick.
> 
> 
> 
> that Americans should be stripped of their citizenship simply becuase you’re an ignorant racist.
Click to expand...


Black people hold overwhelming detriment to this society, and hardly any benefit being in the U.S.A

They don't make anything better here.

I don't think my Polish American, New York family should be punished  by Blacks, by  having to accept the Blacks your Yokel Southern Brit family almost certainly supported in Slavery.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you're a socialist, you just don't want to be one, congratulations on your impotence.
> 
> 
> 
> So if a man rapes you...we get to label you a “rapist” since it happened to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fail to see how that makes any sense at all. Since when would a victim of rape be considered a rapist?  Pretty dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when would the *victim* of a socialist government be considered a “socialist”? I love when your own ignorance is played against you, rendering you speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not a victim. You're a citizen with the right to vote who.
Click to expand...

If it’s against my will - I am absolutely a “victim”. I can’t help what my government does any more than you can help a man raping you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

g5000 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't been solved since Civil Rights of the 1960's in this country.
> 
> How do you figure if Racism is a problem it'll ever be solved?
> 
> Actually it seems Racism is rising again, as a reaction to Multiculturalism Diversity Balkanization.
> 
> So, explain how Multiculturalism, Diversity, Balkanization solves "Racism"??????????
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we have white nationalists like you around, we will always have a problem with racism.
> 
> YOU are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect everyone to be dumb like you, and  not fight against their ethnic heritage being replaced by Third-World riff-raffs?
> 
> You are supporting death, and destruction of many American cultures akin to ethnic cleansing.
> 
> You are supporting a backlash, because you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no different than the retards who complained about all the Irish and Germans and Italians "invading" our shores a century and a half go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans in the U.S.A, and Jewish Americans in the U.S.A both marry outside their ethnic group in the majority.
> 
> You're supporting the destruction of unique, and diverse LIBERAL DEMOCRAT Groups you're supposed to support.
> 
> That's sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not hung up on ethnicity, idiot.  You are.
Click to expand...


Anyone who doesn't care about the death of cultures 1000's of years in the making must be  a very unfeeling, apathetic, psychopath.


----------



## HappyJoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communist China is not Capitalist, or Communist, or Fascist... But closest to Fascist on the whole... Is seeing massive economic growth because of this government.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there is a point to be made there. China is certainly anti-labor and they even followed Germany's example of faux platitudes to workers only to take (or never give) them their seat at the table. China is raking in the money due to capitalist investment but they ain't sharing with the little guy.

I'd hate to be a stooge in China, their citizens are getting fucked over. Probably just the way you like it since you don't think citizens should have the right to vote.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, you have your own police force and fire department.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...police and fire is *not* socialism. Socialism is redistributing wealth. It is not paying taxes for government employees.
> 
> I can’t tell if you’re desperate or really this stupid.
Click to expand...


Police, and Fire does take wealth from the masses via taxes, and dump it into those institutions.

Hardly different, than Socialized Healthcare takes wealth from the masses via taxes, and dump it in those institutions.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
Click to expand...


This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
Click to expand...


So, the U.S.A wasn't Capitalist in the Mid 19th century when it had 4 million Black Slaves here to benefit Capitalist owners (Mostly)
???????


----------



## HappyJoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the German government under Hitler still sold off much of it's public industry to the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! That’s what I’ve beem saying all along and what you’ve been arguing against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not for some oligarchy system where corporations work hand in hand with the government to remove the rights of citizens and workers for the betterment of a divisive ideology. That's called fascism, not socialism.
> 
> So, give it a break, fascists are firmly planted on the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Oligarchy.
> 
> The U.S.A is an Oligarchy.
> 
> Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy
> 
> Nazis micro-managed Corporate clout, while also propping them up.
> 
> Council of Trust - Wikipedia
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two. 

I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
Click to expand...


Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the U.S.A wasn't Capitalist in the Mid 19th century when it had 4 million Black Slaves here to benefit Capitalist owners (Mostly)
> ???????
Click to expand...

Not the Southern half.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the U.S.A wasn't Capitalist in the Mid 19th century when it had 4 million Black Slaves here to benefit Capitalist owners (Mostly)
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the Southern half.
Click to expand...


The Southerners  argued it was companies had their Capitalist company Liberty to gouge their Slaves.

Not much different, today... Really.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
Click to expand...


The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.

The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
Click to expand...


The government sold off it's industry to the private sector and those industries worked with the government to control it's citizens, reduce civil liberties and workers rights. Let's not forget that fascist countries tend to have a strong central leader/personality and a heavy dose of right wing nationalism. Unlike communism there is a class system where the haves control the have nots.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the U.S.A wasn't Capitalist in the Mid 19th century when it had 4 million Black Slaves here to benefit Capitalist owners (Mostly)
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the Southern half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Southerners  argued it was companies had their Capitalist company Liberty to gouge their Slaves.
> 
> Not much different, today... Really.
Click to expand...


Slaves aren't "gouged."  They are owned.


----------



## HappyJoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, you have your own police force and fire department.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...police and fire is *not* socialism. Socialism is redistributing wealth. It is not paying taxes for government employees.
> 
> I can’t tell if you’re desperate or really this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police, and Fire does take wealth from the masses via taxes, and dump it into those institutions.
> 
> Hardly different, than Socialized Healthcare takes wealth from the masses via taxes, and dump it in those institutions.
Click to expand...


Yep, agree.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
Click to expand...


Doesn't really matter how much they micro-managed... They achieved better results.

Nazis were better than FDR in the 1930's for economic growth GDP.... FDR was the #1 for economic growth in 20th century, U.S.A history.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government sold off it's industry to the private sector and those industries worked with the government to control it's citizens, reduce civil liberties and workers rights. Let's not forget that fascist countries tend to have a strong central leader/personality and a heavy dose of right wing nationalism. Unlike communism there is a class system where the haves control the have nots.
Click to expand...


You have no conception of how fascism works.  You're spouting leftwing propaganda, not economics.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter how much they micro-managed... They achieved better results.
> 
> Nazis were better than FDR in the 1930's for economic growth GDP.... FDR was the #1 for economic growth in 20th century, U.S.A history.
Click to expand...


Better than what, another facist government - the United States?


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
Click to expand...


Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Communist China is not* Capitalist, or *Communist*, or Fascist... But closest to Fascist on the whole... Is seeing massive economic growth because of this government.


The dumb polack strikes again...


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Black people hold overwhelming detriment to this society, and hardly any benefit being in the U.S.A


Lucky for them (and you) being a "benefit" to society is not a requirement for citizenship.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.
Click to expand...


How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.


----------



## danielpalos

Modern Polish women are welcome to explore, quantum computing, with any right wingers they find.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Police, and Fire does take wealth from the masses via taxes, and dump it into those institutions. Hardly different, than Socialized Healthcare takes wealth from the masses via taxes, and dump it in those institutions.


Actually...it is vastly different. Healthcare redistributes wealth to an individual. Police and Fire do no such thing. When a police officer arrests you, you're bills don't get paid for you. When a fireman puts out a fire in your house, your bills don't get paid.

You continue to perpetuate the stereotype of the dumb polack.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, the U.S.A wasn't Capitalist in the Mid 19th century when it had 4 million Black Slaves here to benefit Capitalist owners (Mostly)???????


Well yes and no. They were "capitalists" in that the government didn't own industry, didn't interfere in enterprise, and they were forced to compete.

However, their "free" labor was most definitely *not* capitalist at all.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government sold off it's industry to the private sector and those industries worked with the government to control it's citizens, reduce civil liberties and workers rights. Let's not forget that fascist countries tend to have a strong central leader/personality and a heavy dose of right wing nationalism. Unlike communism there is a class system where the haves control the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no conception of how fascism works.  You're spouting leftwing propaganda, not economics.
Click to expand...


This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:

_Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._

And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):

_All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._

Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.

Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the U.S.A wasn't Capitalist in the Mid 19th century when it had 4 million Black Slaves here to benefit Capitalist owners (Mostly)
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the Southern half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Southerners  argued it was companies had their Capitalist company Liberty to gouge their Slaves.
> 
> Not much different, today... Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slaves aren't "gouged."  They are owned.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Communist China is not* Capitalist, or *Communist*, or Fascist... But closest to Fascist on the whole... Is seeing massive economic growth because of this government.
> 
> 
> 
> The dumb polack strikes again...
Click to expand...


Communist China today still calls it's self Communist... But it's not really... It does have a mix of private, and government production firms / businesses.


That the Chinese government micro-manages for efficiency.

I.E a guy I talked too from China said they had people sweep the streets with brooms in China, and they didn't buy street sweepers, only because they wanted to provide people with much more  jobs.


Which is kind of Fascist like... But not really... But  also not Communist, really in it's pure form, nor Capitalist in it's pure form.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the U.S.A wasn't Capitalist in the Mid 19th century when it had 4 million Black Slaves here to benefit Capitalist owners (Mostly)???????
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes and no. They were "capitalists" in that the government didn't own industry, didn't interfere in enterprise, and they were forced to compete.
> 
> However, their "free" labor was most definitely *not* capitalist at all.
Click to expand...


The U.S.A was a Capitalist government in the much of the 19th century.

I don't think that's debatable.

The fact is slavery was for business profit within a Capitalist society.

Even though Capitalism in theory supports workers the right to own their own labor.

The truth is everything else about it was 100% Capitalism.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there was no “private industry”. They sold it to people they controlled - then controlled then industry they allegedly “sold off”. Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! That’s what I’ve beem saying all along and what you’ve been arguing against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not for some oligarchy system where corporations work hand in hand with the government to remove the rights of citizens and workers for the betterment of a divisive ideology. That's called fascism, not socialism.
> 
> So, give it a break, fascists are firmly planted on the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Oligarchy.
> 
> The U.S.A is an Oligarchy.
> 
> Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy
> 
> Nazis micro-managed Corporate clout, while also propping them up.
> 
> Council of Trust - Wikipedia
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two.
> 
> I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.
Click to expand...




HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention here HappyJoy. Facists are anti-capitalists (just like all left-wingers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government sold off it's industry to the private sector and those industries worked with the government to control it's citizens, reduce civil liberties and workers rights. Let's not forget that fascist countries tend to have a strong central leader/personality and a heavy dose of right wing nationalism. Unlike communism there is a class system where the haves control the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no conception of how fascism works.  You're spouting leftwing propaganda, not economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:
> 
> _Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._
> 
> And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):
> 
> _All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._
> 
> Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.
> 
> Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
Click to expand...


In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical. 

The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> 
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
Click to expand...


Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police, and Fire does take wealth from the masses via taxes, and dump it into those institutions. Hardly different, than Socialized Healthcare takes wealth from the masses via taxes, and dump it in those institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...it is vastly different. Healthcare redistributes wealth to an individual. Police and Fire do no such thing. When a police officer arrests you, you're bills don't get paid for you. When a fireman puts out a fire in your house, your bills don't get paid.
> 
> You continue to perpetuate the stereotype of the dumb polack.
Click to expand...


It's close..

You're not even right... As usual.

Healthcare generally redistributes to many individuals.... Some aren't benefiting.

No different with Police, or Fire.... Some aren't benefiting, either.

By the definition then he was right, and you were wrong....  That Police, and Fire fall under public services.

Redistribution of income and wealth - Wikipedia

*Redistribution of income* and *redistribution of wealth* are respectively the transfer of income and of wealth (including physical property) from some individuals to others by means of a social mechanism such as taxation, charity, welfare, public services, land reform, monetary policies, confiscation, divorce or tort law.[2] The term typically refers to redistribution on an economy-wide basis rather than between selected individuals.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called fascism. It's kind of what Russia is doing today.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That’s what I’ve beem saying all along and what you’ve been arguing against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not for some oligarchy system where corporations work hand in hand with the government to remove the rights of citizens and workers for the betterment of a divisive ideology. That's called fascism, not socialism.
> 
> So, give it a break, fascists are firmly planted on the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Oligarchy.
> 
> The U.S.A is an Oligarchy.
> 
> Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy
> 
> Nazis micro-managed Corporate clout, while also propping them up.
> 
> Council of Trust - Wikipedia
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two.
> 
> I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government sold off it's industry to the private sector and those industries worked with the government to control it's citizens, reduce civil liberties and workers rights. Let's not forget that fascist countries tend to have a strong central leader/personality and a heavy dose of right wing nationalism. Unlike communism there is a class system where the haves control the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no conception of how fascism works.  You're spouting leftwing propaganda, not economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:
> 
> _Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._
> 
> And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):
> 
> _All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._
> 
> Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.
> 
> Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
Click to expand...


They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people hold overwhelming detriment to this society, and hardly any benefit being in the U.S.A
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for them (and you) being a "benefit" to society is not a requirement for citizenship.
Click to expand...


The Naturalization Act of 1790 said only free Whites of GOOD CHARACTER are to become U.S.A citizens.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sob would be mistaken. Private enterprise flourished under Nazi Germany, since they were fascist they also didn't give much of a shit about workers rights and used slave labor.
> 
> 
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter how much they micro-managed... They achieved better results.
> 
> Nazis were better than FDR in the 1930's for economic growth GDP.... FDR was the #1 for economic growth in 20th century, U.S.A history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better than what, another facist government - the United States?
Click to expand...


FDR was in fact the closest 20th century U.S.A president to a Fascist, and did achieve the #1 results in economic growth GDP.

The facts are Hitler a true Fascist did achieve better economic results than FDR.

So, absolutely..... with that said, and Franco achieving the #1 economic growth in 20th Century Europe.... I'd say yes... Fascism is the best economic system for growth, rather than Capitalism.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
Click to expand...


The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.

The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That’s what I’ve beem saying all along and what you’ve been arguing against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not for some oligarchy system where corporations work hand in hand with the government to remove the rights of citizens and workers for the betterment of a divisive ideology. That's called fascism, not socialism.
> 
> So, give it a break, fascists are firmly planted on the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Oligarchy.
> 
> The U.S.A is an Oligarchy.
> 
> Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy
> 
> Nazis micro-managed Corporate clout, while also propping them up.
> 
> Council of Trust - Wikipedia
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two.
> 
> I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been explained to you 1000 times already, douchebag.  The private owners did not control industry in Nazi Germany.  The government did.  Slave labor isn't a feature of capitalism.  It's a feature of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government sold off it's industry to the private sector and those industries worked with the government to control it's citizens, reduce civil liberties and workers rights. Let's not forget that fascist countries tend to have a strong central leader/personality and a heavy dose of right wing nationalism. Unlike communism there is a class system where the haves control the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no conception of how fascism works.  You're spouting leftwing propaganda, not economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:
> 
> _Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._
> 
> And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):
> 
> _All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._
> 
> Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.
> 
> Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
Click to expand...


You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.
Click to expand...


The Soviets were pro-Atheist, and the Nazis were anti-Atheist.

As if there's no wealthy people in the U.S.A?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.


You’re an uneducated, uninformed, moron. Period.

Fascism is totalitarianism. That is the polar opposite of conservatism and as such, completely incompatible with the right-wing ideology.

I can’t imagine how often your left-wing masters laugh hysterically at how easy it is to dupe all of you left-wing minions.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis did allow for private ownership, and private profits... Just with mild micro-management for National Interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.
> 
> The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.
Click to expand...


Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not for some oligarchy system where corporations work hand in hand with the government to remove the rights of citizens and workers for the betterment of a divisive ideology. That's called fascism, not socialism.
> 
> So, give it a break, fascists are firmly planted on the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Oligarchy.
> 
> The U.S.A is an Oligarchy.
> 
> Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy
> 
> Nazis micro-managed Corporate clout, while also propping them up.
> 
> Council of Trust - Wikipedia
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two.
> 
> I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government sold off it's industry to the private sector and those industries worked with the government to control it's citizens, reduce civil liberties and workers rights. Let's not forget that fascist countries tend to have a strong central leader/personality and a heavy dose of right wing nationalism. Unlike communism there is a class system where the haves control the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no conception of how fascism works.  You're spouting leftwing propaganda, not economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:
> 
> _Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._
> 
> And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):
> 
> _All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._
> 
> Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.
> 
> Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
Click to expand...


They aren't indistinguishable.

Here are the definitions:

Communism:
International theory or system of social organization based on the holding of all property in common, with actual ownership ascribed to the community or state. Rejection of free markets and extreme distrust of Capitalism in any form.

Fascism:
An extremely nationalistic, authoritarian state usually led by one person at the head of one party. No democratic election of representatives. No free market. No individualism or individual glory. The State controls of the press and all other media.

Those are the definitions. Now if you want to quibble that the USSR and other regimes took on some aspects of authoritarianism, that's fine I'd agree, but the definition of each is distinguishable.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
Click to expand...


LMFAO, you're proving Americans, like yourself are dumb.

Liberalism - Wikipedia

*Liberalism is a political philosophy or worldview founded on ideas of liberty and equality.[1][2][3] Liberals espouse a wide array of views depending on their understanding of these principles, but generally they support ideas and programmes such as freedom of speech, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, free markets, civil rights, democratic societies, secular governments, gender equality and international cooperation.[4][5][6][7][8][9][10]*

Right-wing politics - Wikipedia

*Right-wing politics* hold that certain social orders and hierarchies are inevitable, natural, normal or desirable,[1][2][3] typically supporting this position on the basis of natural law, economics or tradition.[4]. 693, 721[5][6][7][8][9][_page needed_] Hierarchy and inequality may be viewed as natural results of traditional social differences[10][11]or the competition in market economies.[12][13] The term right-wing can generally refer to "the conservative or reactionary section of a political party or system".[14]


----------



## P@triot

Does anyone else see the humor in people like HappyJoy losing their shit on this forum over how conservatives keep voting for smaller government and more individual freedom and then turn around and claim that the right creates the unlimited totalitarian governments of fascism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re an uneducated, uninformed, moron. Period.
> 
> Fascism is totalitarianism. That is the polar opposite of conservatism and as such, completely incompatible with the right-wing ideology.
> 
> I can’t imagine how often your left-wing masters laugh hysterically at how easy it is to dupe all of you left-wing minions.
Click to expand...



*Conservatism* is a political and social philosophy promoting traditional social institutions in the context of culture and civilization. The central tenets of conservatism include tradition, human imperfection, organic society, hierarchy and authority and property rights.

Conservatism - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Does anyone else see the humor in people like HappyJoy losing their shit on this forum over how conservatives keep voting for smaller government and then turn around and claim that the right creates the unlimited totalitarian governments of fascism?



You're assuming everyone's American, and stupid like you.

These terms come from Europe, and don't fit there like you're saying.

You're proving that a lot more Americans don't understand politics than Europeans.

Because you are by definition a Liberal.

Liberalism - Wikipedia

*Liberalism* is a political philosophy or worldview founded on ideas of liberty and equality.[1][2][3] Liberals espouse a wide array of views depending on their understanding of these principles, but generally they support ideas and programmes such as freedom of speech, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, free markets, civil rights, democratic societies, secular governments, gender equality and international cooperation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not for some oligarchy system where corporations work hand in hand with the government to remove the rights of citizens and workers for the betterment of a divisive ideology. That's called fascism, not socialism.
> 
> So, give it a break, fascists are firmly planted on the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Oligarchy.
> 
> The U.S.A is an Oligarchy.
> 
> Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy
> 
> Nazis micro-managed Corporate clout, while also propping them up.
> 
> Council of Trust - Wikipedia
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two.
> 
> I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government sold off it's industry to the private sector and those industries worked with the government to control it's citizens, reduce civil liberties and workers rights. Let's not forget that fascist countries tend to have a strong central leader/personality and a heavy dose of right wing nationalism. Unlike communism there is a class system where the haves control the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no conception of how fascism works.  You're spouting leftwing propaganda, not economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:
> 
> _Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._
> 
> And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):
> 
> _All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._
> 
> Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.
> 
> Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
Click to expand...


How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The allowed the "owners" to have a worthless scrap of paper.  Meanwhile the government made all the important decisions for the enterprise.  The so-called "owners" were reduced to little more than factory managers.
> 
> The term "mild micro management" is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.
> 
> The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.
Click to expand...


The Soviet equivalent was called AvtoVaz.  There is no true private enterprise under fascism.  It's totally government controlled.  Private enterprise requires private control.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.
> 
> The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet equivalent was called AvtoVaz.  There is no true private enterprise under fascism.  It's totally government controlled.  Private enterprise requires private control.
Click to expand...


There's a difference of Communists seizing a business to replace it, as opposed to  Fascists checking over your shoulder as a private profit business owner  to make sure your business benefits National Interest.

It's not the same.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
Click to expand...


That chart is made up. As right and left are not specifically defined by levels of authoritarianism.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else see the humor in people like HappyJoy losing their shit on this forum over how conservatives keep voting for smaller government and then turn around and claim that the right creates the unlimited totalitarian governments of fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming everyone's American, and stupid like you.
> 
> These terms come from Europe, and don't fit there like you're saying.
Click to expand...

So your position is that the right and left in Europe is different? That would mean something if we were in Europe, _stupid_. But we’re not. We’re in the U.S. Which means we operate by U.S. measurements, U.S. definitions, and U.S. political terms.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That chart is made up. As right and left are not specifically defined by levels of authoritarianism.
Click to expand...

There is nothing made up about the chart. It’s indisputable. The further right you go - government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (or anarchy). The further left you go - government gets larger and more powerful until it has unlimited power and total control (or totalitarianism - such as fascism, communism, etc.).

This is basic stuff here. Only and idiot or a liar would get it wrong.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the factory owners were enriched fheavily and the workers were often times slave laborers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.
> 
> The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet equivalent was called AvtoVaz.  There is no true private enterprise under fascism.  It's totally government controlled.  Private enterprise requires private control.
Click to expand...


This is not Capitalism, it's not Communism either.

It's Fascism.

Women and families in Nazi Germany and The Nazi Rule Flashcards | Quizlet

How did Small businesses benefit from the Nazi rule? And what were the disadvantages?
Some businesses doubled and engineers did well making munitions.

Jewish shop owners had their shops closed down even if they sold the same stock.
How did Big businesses benefit from the Nazi rule? And what were the disadvantages?
Managers average salary raised by 70%. Huge profits from reinforcement, no fear of strikes (destroyed trade unions)

Nazis controlled prices, wage levels and profits and what the industry produced.
How did Farmers benefit from the Nazi rule? And what were the disadvantages?
Nazis made a Reich Entailed Farm Laws banning banks from seizing their land if they got into debt. The reich Food Estate sold their produce and guaranteed money.

Nazis interfered in farm production. Issued silly orders like each hen had to lay 65 eggs a year. Farms could not be split up so one child inherited the farm. It was hard to get cheap labour as many workers left for the city.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else see the humor in people like HappyJoy losing their shit on this forum over how conservatives keep voting for smaller government and then turn around and claim that the right creates the unlimited totalitarian governments of fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming everyone's American, and stupid like you.
> 
> These terms come from Europe, and don't fit there like you're saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your position is that the right and left in Europe is different? That would mean something if we were in Europe, _stupid_. But we’re not. We’re in the U.S. Which means we operate by U.S. measurements, U.S. definitions, and U.S. political terms.
Click to expand...


No, I'm saying Europeans  coined Left vs Right politics, and  still got Left vs Right politics correctly.

While, some Americans like yourself are too stupid to get it correctly, and have been mislead into different political alignments.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That chart is made up. As right and left are not specifically defined by levels of authoritarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing made up about the chart. It’s indisputable. The further right you go - government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (or anarchy). The further left you go - government gets larger and more powerful until it has unlimited power and total control (or totalitarianism - such as fascism, communism, etc.).
> 
> This is basic stuff here. Only and idiot or a liar would get it wrong.
Click to expand...


Free Markets are economic Liberalism.

We've been through this, but you're a very slow learner...... Due to your pitiful sub-Human intellect levels.

Economic liberalism - Wikipedia

*Economic liberalism* is an economic system organized on individual lines, which means the greatest possible number of economic decisions are made by individuals or households than by collective institutions or organizations.[1] It includes a spectrum of different economic policies, such as freedom of movement, but its basis is on strong support for a market economy and private property in the means of production. Although economic liberalism can also be supportive of government regulation to a certain degree, it tends to oppose government intervention in the free market when it inhibits free trade and open competition.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That chart is made up. As right and left are not specifically defined by levels of authoritarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing made up about the chart. It’s indisputable. The further right you go - government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (or anarchy). The further left you go - government gets larger and more powerful until it has unlimited power and total control (or totalitarianism - such as fascism, communism, etc.).
> 
> This is basic stuff here. Only and idiot or a liar would get it wrong.
Click to expand...


Most Anarchists are  very Liberal  like you, anyways... LMFAO

Most Fascists are  Far Right socially,  like myself, anyways.

So, as always you sound like a mega-simpleton.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That chart is made up. As right and left are not specifically defined by levels of authoritarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing made up about the chart. It’s indisputable. The further right you go - government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (or anarchy). The further left you go - government gets larger and more powerful until it has unlimited power and total control (or totalitarianism - such as fascism, communism, etc.).
> 
> This is basic stuff here. Only and idiot or a liar would get it wrong.
Click to expand...


That explains why conservatives are against gay marriage? Or equality of religions?  Or why many conservatives on this board state they want to lock up liberals? Some of you wingnuts think government has the right to infringe on our free press or force companies/people to say 'Merry Christmas'.  How about abortion or burning the American flag in protest? 

These are all forms of government limiting the rights of it's citizens and all come from the right.  How would an anarchist feel about any of these?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That chart is made up. As right and left are not specifically defined by levels of authoritarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing made up about the chart. It’s indisputable. The further right you go - government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (or anarchy). The further left you go - government gets larger and more powerful until it has unlimited power and total control (or totalitarianism - such as fascism, communism, etc.).
> 
> This is basic stuff here. Only and idiot or a liar would get it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains why conservatives are against gay marriage? Or equality of religions?  Or why many conservatives on this board state they want to lock up liberals? Some of you wingnuts think government has the right to infringe on our free press or force companies/people to say 'Merry Christmas'.  How about abortion or burning the American flag in protest?
> 
> These are all forms of government limiting the rights of it's citizens and all come from the right.  How would an anarchist feel about any of these?
Click to expand...


He's basically a Liberal in every aspect of the definition.

I think he's for Gay Marriage, as a Liberty, that profits Capitalists who make profits off of Gay Wedding apparel.

A Socially Conservative Capitalist is a big contradiction.

Capitalism does sell out to the Social Liberal agenda.

Fascists understand this, many Republicans are brainwashed, and rendered impotent.


----------



## HappyJoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That chart is made up. As right and left are not specifically defined by levels of authoritarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing made up about the chart. It’s indisputable. The further right you go - government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (or anarchy). The further left you go - government gets larger and more powerful until it has unlimited power and total control (or totalitarianism - such as fascism, communism, etc.).
> 
> This is basic stuff here. Only and idiot or a liar would get it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains why conservatives are against gay marriage? Or equality of religions?  Or why many conservatives on this board state they want to lock up liberals? Some of you wingnuts think government has the right to infringe on our free press or force companies/people to say 'Merry Christmas'.  How about abortion or burning the American flag in protest?
> 
> These are all forms of government limiting the rights of it's citizens and all come from the right.  How would an anarchist feel about any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's basically a Liberal in every aspect of the definition.
Click to expand...


I think he's for Gay Marriage, as a Liberty, that profits Capitalists who make profits off of Gay Wedding apparel.

A Socially Conservative Capitalist is a big contradiction.

Capitalism does sell out to the Social Liberal agenda.

Fascists understand this, many Republicans are brainwashed, and rendered impotent.[/QUOTE]

He's an idiot, no doubt about that. 

I do think he is socially conservative, by democratic standards at least. 

Capitalism unleashed leads to it's own version of oppression similar to fascism, it's just who the master is that changes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HappyJoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's basically a Liberal in every aspect of the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's for Gay Marriage, as a Liberty, that profits Capitalists who make profits off of Gay Wedding apparel.
> 
> A Socially Conservative Capitalist is a big contradiction.
> 
> Capitalism does sell out to the Social Liberal agenda.
> 
> Fascists understand this, many Republicans are brainwashed, and rendered impotent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's an idiot, no doubt about that.
> 
> I do think he is socially conservative, by democratic standards at least.
> 
> Capitalism unleashed leads to it's own version of oppression similar to fascism, it's just who the master is that changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



He's a very impotent person... He won't do anything about Gays, Abortion, Blacks, Illegals, Islamic Refugees..... Because he believes in Small Government Liberty for all
He's a very impotent person...


----------



## HappyJoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's basically a Liberal in every aspect of the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's for Gay Marriage, as a Liberty, that profits Capitalists who make profits off of Gay Wedding apparel.
> 
> A Socially Conservative Capitalist is a big contradiction.
> 
> Capitalism does sell out to the Social Liberal agenda.
> 
> Fascists understand this, many Republicans are brainwashed, and rendered impotent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's an idiot, no doubt about that.
> 
> I do think he is socially conservative, by democratic standards at least.
> 
> Capitalism unleashed leads to it's own version of oppression similar to fascism, it's just who the master is that changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a very impotent person... He won't do anything about Gays, Abortion, Blacks, Illegals, Islamic Refugees..... Because he believes in Small Government Liberty for all
> He's a very impotent person...
Click to expand...


He doesn't believe in small government, he believes in selectively small government...yeah, doesn't make sense to me either but he's been sold a load of bullshit.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are anti-Oligarchy.
> 
> The U.S.A is an Oligarchy.
> 
> Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy
> 
> Nazis micro-managed Corporate clout, while also propping them up.
> 
> Council of Trust - Wikipedia
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two.
> 
> I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no conception of how fascism works.  You're spouting leftwing propaganda, not economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:
> 
> _Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._
> 
> And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):
> 
> _All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._
> 
> Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.
> 
> Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
Click to expand...


They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.

All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two.
> 
> I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:
> 
> _Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._
> 
> And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):
> 
> _All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._
> 
> Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.
> 
> Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
Click to expand...


Canada, France and Britain are fascist?


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.
> 
> The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet equivalent was called AvtoVaz.  There is no true private enterprise under fascism.  It's totally government controlled.  Private enterprise requires private control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a difference of Communists seizing a business to replace it, as opposed to  Fascists checking over your shoulder as a private profit business owner  to make sure your business benefits National Interest.
> 
> It's not the same.
Click to expand...


As I've already explained, a fascist government doesn't just "check over your shoulder."  It dictates your wages, your prices, your suppliers and the prices you pay them, your production volume and your production methods.  There is no signifance decision that a business normally makes that the government doesn't dictate.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada, France and Britain are fascist?
Click to expand...


Yep, so is the USA.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada, France and Britain are fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, so is the USA.
Click to expand...


Oh, man, the Greatest Generation just took a collective rollover in their graves.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know if they were "enriched?"  What they recieved isn't propaerly labeled a "profit" in the economic sense of the term.  It was simply a payment from the government.  A profit is the result of trading your goods in the market.  Factory "owners" didn't trade anything.  Their prices were determined by the government. So where their customers and their suppliers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.
> 
> The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet equivalent was called AvtoVaz.  There is no true private enterprise under fascism.  It's totally government controlled.  Private enterprise requires private control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not Capitalism, it's not Communism either.
> 
> It's Fascism.
> 
> Women and families in Nazi Germany and The Nazi Rule Flashcards | Quizlet
> 
> How did Small businesses benefit from the Nazi rule? And what were the disadvantages?
> Some businesses doubled and engineers did well making munitions.
> 
> Jewish shop owners had their shops closed down even if they sold the same stock.
> How did Big businesses benefit from the Nazi rule? And what were the disadvantages?
> Managers average salary raised by 70%. Huge profits from reinforcement, no fear of strikes (destroyed trade unions)
> 
> Nazis controlled prices, wage levels and profits and what the industry produced.
> How did Farmers benefit from the Nazi rule? And what were the disadvantages?
> Nazis made a Reich Entailed Farm Laws banning banks from seizing their land if they got into debt. The reich Food Estate sold their produce and guaranteed money.
> 
> Nazis interfered in farm production. Issued silly orders like each hen had to lay 65 eggs a year. Farms could not be split up so one child inherited the farm. It was hard to get cheap labour as many workers left for the city.
Click to expand...


The fact that some "businesses" benefitted from fascism proves nothing. Someone always benefits, no matter what kind of regime is in place.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada, France and Britain are fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, so is the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, man, the Greatest Generation just took a collective rollover in their graves.
Click to expand...


They would if they knew the truth.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada, France and Britain are fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, so is the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, man, the Greatest Generation just took a collective rollover in their graves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would if they knew the truth.
Click to expand...


That meat inspections are evil?  Or is it that the government is making it difficult for you to find those lead paint chips to snack on?


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada, France and Britain are fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, so is the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, man, the Greatest Generation just took a collective rollover in their graves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would if they knew the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That meat inspections are evil?  Or is it that the government is making it difficult for you to find those lead paint chips to snack on?
Click to expand...


The tort system can easily resolve issues like lead in paint.  Companies are going to immediately stop putting lead in paint if one of them gets sued for hundreds of millions of dollars.  Government regulations aren't required or desirable.

The same goes for meat inspection.  Have they stopped all cases of food poisoning?  Nope, there have been a number of cases where people died from tainted meat.  Jack in the Box almost went bankrupt because of one such case.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Companies such as Mercedes made a lot of money due to the use of slave labor provided by the government and then of course that same government provided these companies with a lot of business. Deutsche Bank made out like bandits seizing Jewish assets. When you have a government that reduces it's citizens rights such as religious freedoms, democratic institutions such as the right to vote and banning trade unions while supplying the rich with free labor you're called a right wing fascist government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.
> 
> The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet equivalent was called AvtoVaz.  There is no true private enterprise under fascism.  It's totally government controlled.  Private enterprise requires private control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a difference of Communists seizing a business to replace it, as opposed to  Fascists checking over your shoulder as a private profit business owner  to make sure your business benefits National Interest.
> 
> It's not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've already explained, a fascist government doesn't just "check over your shoulder."  It dictates your wages, your prices, your suppliers and the prices you pay them, your production volume and your production methods.  There is no signifance decision that a business normally makes that the government doesn't dictate.
Click to expand...


The link proves that Private businesses did exist, but were micro-managed.

It's common knowledge that Communists outlawed all Private business, and replaced them with Government enterprise.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union also reduced the right of citizens to vote, banned trade unions and curtailed religious freedom, and it had a class of wealthy party apparatchiks who had an endless supply of labor at their disposal.  Slave elabor was used to build damns, mine for gold, cut wood, and manufacter numerous items.   Opressive governments are all on the left.  All you're doing is applying different labels to the exact same behavior.
> 
> The compensation Mercedes recieved is not properly described as a profit, according to the economic definition of the term.  A profit is a surplus produced by the difference in price of the company's inputs compared to the proceeds from the sale of its products on the market.  When government controls the price of the inputs, the price of the product and the quanitity produced and "sold," any excess is purely a decision made by government bureacrats, not the market.  There is no market under fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet equivalent was called AvtoVaz.  There is no true private enterprise under fascism.  It's totally government controlled.  Private enterprise requires private control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a difference of Communists seizing a business to replace it, as opposed to  Fascists checking over your shoulder as a private profit business owner  to make sure your business benefits National Interest.
> 
> It's not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've already explained, a fascist government doesn't just "check over your shoulder."  It dictates your wages, your prices, your suppliers and the prices you pay them, your production volume and your production methods.  There is no signifance decision that a business normally makes that the government doesn't dictate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link proves that Private businesses did exist, but were micro-managed.
> 
> It's common knowledge that Communists outlawed all Private business, and replaced them with Government enterprise.
Click to expand...


If they were micro managed, then they aren't truly private businesses.  They are functionally arms of the government.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada, France and Britain are fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, so is the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, man, the Greatest Generation just took a collective rollover in their graves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would if they knew the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That meat inspections are evil?  Or is it that the government is making it difficult for you to find those lead paint chips to snack on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tort system can easily resolve issues like lead in paint.  Companies are going to immediately stop putting lead in paint if one of them gets sued for hundreds of millions of dollars.  Government regulations aren't required or desirable.
Click to expand...


Companies didn't immediately stop putting lead in paint until it was made illegal. I'm sorry you not having the right to poison people is so offensive.



> The same goes for meat inspection.  Have they stopped all cases of food poisoning?  Nope, there have been a number of cases where people died from tainted meat.  Jack in the Box almost went bankrupt because of one such case.



Meat inspections have saved lives, you're an idiot if you think unless it's 100% effective then it shouldn't be done.  What a moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider Russia to be a right leaning state. You have a central leader, Putin who has put into place a small group of people to control the country's industries. With fewer people controlling the levers of power than the U.S. and it's citizens with fewer civil liberties than the United States I would say that Russia is more of an oligarchy than the United States and more fascist as there isn't much of a difference between the two.
> 
> I don't like the trend the United States is taking however this country and other western democracies are miles away from authoritarian governments be they oligarchies, fascist or communist, not that the latter really exists today outside of a couple banana republics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basic premise of a fascist economy:
> 
> _Union between businesses and the State, with the state telling the business what to do, with nominally private ownership. Corporatism in Italy, National Socialism in Germany. Central planning of National economy. Redistribution of wealth (Nazi)._
> 
> And Communist (because that's all you want to do is call Hitler a leftist):
> 
> _All people are the same and therefore classes make no sense. The government should own all means of production and land and also everything else. People should work for the government and the collective output should be redistributed equally._
> 
> Yes, they both share some element of wealth redistribution however for very different purposes. In a fascist government the wealth stays at the top in a Communist government (though it never really works out that way) money is moved around to eliminate a class system. Both are severely flawed in there own unique way.
> 
> Communism vs Fascism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
Click to expand...


FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Mercedes of the Soviet Union? Private enterprise was rewarded by fascism, not Communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet equivalent was called AvtoVaz.  There is no true private enterprise under fascism.  It's totally government controlled.  Private enterprise requires private control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a difference of Communists seizing a business to replace it, as opposed to  Fascists checking over your shoulder as a private profit business owner  to make sure your business benefits National Interest.
> 
> It's not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've already explained, a fascist government doesn't just "check over your shoulder."  It dictates your wages, your prices, your suppliers and the prices you pay them, your production volume and your production methods.  There is no signifance decision that a business normally makes that the government doesn't dictate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link proves that Private businesses did exist, but were micro-managed.
> 
> It's common knowledge that Communists outlawed all Private business, and replaced them with Government enterprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were micro managed, then they aren't truly private businesses.  They are functionally arms of the government.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't matter, Fascism produced much better Economic results than Communism, which in it's self proves they are not the same.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> That explains why conservatives are against gay marriage? Or equality of religions?


Yeah...because it's government once again getting involved in something they have no business getting involved in. Marriage is recognized and performed by a _church_.


HappyJoy said:


> Or why many conservatives on this board state they want to lock up liberals?


The only one's who say that are the dumb polacks like Sobieski there (unless - of course - the liberal committed an actual crime which would justify them being locked up).


HappyJoy said:


> Some of you wingnuts think government has the right to infringe on our free press or force companies/people to say 'Merry Christmas'.


Yeah....those "wing nuts" are called left-wing nuts or progressives.


HappyJoy said:


> How about abortion or burning the American flag in protest?


How about abortion? Liberty does not mean the right to commit murder. Your rights end where mine begin. And that baby has a right to life.

And although I would never burn the American flag - I fully support any left-wing assholes right to show hate for the U.S.


HappyJoy said:


> These are all forms of government limiting the rights of it's citizens and all come from the right.


And yet you can't come up with a single one. Every example you give is examples of the left (like Sobieski) using government to limit or eliminate rights.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, so is the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man, the Greatest Generation just took a collective rollover in their graves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would if they knew the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That meat inspections are evil?  Or is it that the government is making it difficult for you to find those lead paint chips to snack on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tort system can easily resolve issues like lead in paint.  Companies are going to immediately stop putting lead in paint if one of them gets sued for hundreds of millions of dollars.  Government regulations aren't required or desirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies didn't immediately stop putting lead in paint until it was made illegal. I'm sorry your rights to poison people are so offensive.
Click to expand...


They didn't know lead in paint was dangerous until shortly before it was made illegal.  A few large lawsuits would have had the same result.  Regulations are always imposed after the fact. 



HappyJoy said:


> The same goes for meat inspection.  Have they stopped all cases of food poisoning?  Nope, there have been a number of cases where people died from tainted meat.  Jack in the Box almost went bankrupt because of one such case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat inspections have saved lives, you're an idiot if you think unless it's 100% effective then it shouldn't be done.  What a moron.
Click to expand...


The only justification you have for government inspections is that private inspections won't solve the problem 100%.  There's no clear evidence that government meat inspections have saved a single life.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada, France and Britain are fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, so is the USA.
Click to expand...


FDR was Fascist like, the USA today is not.

The USA today is more of a  Crony Capitalist Oligarchy where business controls the state, much the opposite of Fascism where  the state controls business.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In both cases the government makes all the decisions for the enterprise.  Fascism applies a pastiche of private ownership with a title that confers no rights of any kind.  That's the only difference.  Functionally, they are identical.
> 
> The purposes of the people running these system is irrelevant.  Politicians lie about their purposes all the time.  From an economic standpoint, it doesn't matter what they say or what they call things.  It only matters what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
Click to expand...


That's only in comparison to the extremely low economic output we experienced in 1933.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.


Well no shit, sherlock. When you create the Great Depression, you have no where to go but up. The entire economy completely collapsed. It wasn't even possible to go lower. And as always, it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why conservatives are against gay marriage? Or equality of religions?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...because it's government once again getting involved in something they have no business getting involved in. Marriage is recognized and performed by a _church_.
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or why many conservatives on this board state they want to lock up liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one's who say that are the dumb polacks like Sobieski there (unless - of course - the liberal committed an actual crime which would justify them being locked up).
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you wingnuts think government has the right to infringe on our free press or force companies/people to say 'Merry Christmas'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....those "wing nuts" are called left-wing nuts or progressives.
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about abortion or burning the American flag in protest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about abortion? Liberty does not mean the right to commit murder. Your rights end where mine begin. And that baby has a right to life.
> 
> And although I would never burn the American flag - I fully support any left-wing assholes right to show hate for the U.S.
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are all forms of government limiting the rights of it's citizens and all come from the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you can't come up with a single one. Every example you give is examples of the left (like Sobieski) using government to limit or eliminate rights.
Click to expand...


Conservatives only cared about government being involved in marriage certificates is when gays got the right to marry, don't kid yourself.

Everything else I listed are right wing arguments for more government and they are common.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why conservatives are against gay marriage? Or equality of religions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or why many conservatives on this board state they want to lock up liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one's who say that are the dumb polacks like Sobieski there (unless - of course - the liberal committed an actual crime which would justify them being locked up).
> [
Click to expand...


I support jailing of people who hire Illegals, and who outsource jobs.

Those should be criminalized, for the benefits of the Nation, the Culture, the Race, and the Worker.

You think otherwise, because you're too weak, and  impotent.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why conservatives are against gay marriage? Or equality of religions?
Click to expand...

Yeah....those "wing nuts" are called left-wing nuts or progressives.


HappyJoy said:


> How about abortion or burning the American flag in protest?


How about abortion? Liberty does not mean the right to commit murder. Your rights end where mine begin. And that baby has a right to life.
[/QUOTE]

You don't have any plan to counter Roe vs Wade which is "Not We the People" because it's been unpopular, and therefor is not any kind of Democracy.

The U.S.A Republicans should've asserted force, to go against Roe vs Wade.

The GOP has done nothing, because that's your philosophy "Do nothing, and everything  you wish will come true"


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Oh, man, the Greatest Generation just took a collective rollover in their graves.


I have news for you sweetie...the Greatest Generation started doing that when you lefties decided the men belong in women's restrooms, that women could "identify" as men, and white people could "identify" as black.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I support jailing of people who hire Illegals, and who outsource jobs.


Except that only one of those is actually illegal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why conservatives are against gay marriage? Or equality of religions?
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you can't come up with a single one. Every example you give is examples of the left (like Sobieski) using government to limit or eliminate rights.
Click to expand...


Republicans in a nutshell.

- Democrats made Affirmative Action discriminatory quotas, Republicans did nothing.

- Democrats made abortion legal, Republicans did nothing.

- Democrats screeched about Fascism being wrong, Republicans joined them.

- Democrats screeched about Racism being wrong, Republicans joined them.

- Democrats created the Diversity Visa, so the Republicans joined them.

- Democrats created DACA, so the Republicans joined them.

-  Democrats supported Gay marriage, Republicans did nothing.

- Jews undermined Republicans left, and right in Hollywood, and media, Republicans decided to support Israel.

You are very impotent people.

Democrats do the wrong thing, and Republicans do nothing.... Little Nero fiddling while Rome burned... (Individualist style)


----------



## P@triot

The timing on this email to my inbox could not have been more perfect...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support jailing of people who hire Illegals, and who outsource jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that only one of those is actually illegal.
Click to expand...


I'd support  the push for such laws.

Not that I'd get them.

Most Americans are too far gone to be saved...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> The timing on this email to my inbox could not have been more perfect...
> 
> View attachment 168951



Not really.... Germany has anti-Semitism going back to the Medieval period.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly haven't demonstrated any such thing.  In operation, they are indistinguishable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come  Fascist Nazis, and Fascist Italy  did better than all 4 Capitalist countries being UK, USA, Canada, and France  listed here in economic growth during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all fascist, and they still are.  However, most countries repealed much of the fascist government controls they had during the war.  That's the main reason for the post war economic boom.
> 
> All you're pointing out is that one fascist government performed better than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's only in comparison to the extremely low economic output we experienced in 1933.
Click to expand...


None the less, it was still way above other U.S Presidents  since him.

In fact it looks like we're getting more, and more economically stagnant according to that chart.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire economy completely collapsed. It wasn't even possible to go lower. And as always, it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
Click to expand...


Why was there a Great Depression?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
Click to expand...


Proof?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support jailing of people who hire Illegals, and who outsource jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that only one of those is actually illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd support  the push for such laws.
Click to expand...

I fully support the fact that hiring illegals is a criminal act. But anyone who says they would support criminalizing the outsourcing of jobs is a lazy, pathetic, idiotic socialist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support jailing of people who hire Illegals, and who outsource jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that only one of those is actually illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd support  the push for such laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But anyone who says they would support criminalizing the outsourcing of jobs is a lazy, pathetic, idiotic socialist.
Click to expand...


Anyone who fights measures to save our industry is a dumb, Liberal, weak,  unpatriotic, traitor who puts countries like China, Vietnam, and Mexico above our own interest.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...

Even left-wing institutions like UCLA had to admit that FDR's policies KILLED the American people and drastically prolonged the Great Depression. As always, it was proven conservative policy that created prosperity once again.

FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Anyone who fights measures to save our industry is a dumb, Liberal, weak,  unpatriotic, traitor who puts countries like China, Vietnam, and Mexico above our own interest.


Anyone who _needs_ those measures is an ignorant, uneducated, weak, pussy. Winners aren't afraid to compete (against anyone). Losers ask for special treatment so they don't have to compete.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even left-wing institutions like UCLA had to admit that FDR's policies KILLED the American people and drastically prolonged the Great Depression. As always, it was proven conservative policy that created prosperity once again.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
Click to expand...


Frigging hilarious. 

Hitler used both more economic control, and also achieved better results than FDR whom FDR had achieved better results than every U.S President since then.

But, somehow this proves government intervention prolonged the Great Depression.

Simply too stupid for words.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Everything else I listed are right wing arguments for more government and they are common.


Everything else you listed was an egregious lie and I proved that. Again, liberty does not mean the right to commit murder. That's the type of ignorant argument that could only come from the left.

"Oh...so you won't let us KILL people....well obviously you don't believe in liberty then".


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, somehow this proves government intervention prolonged the Great Depression.


Yes, snowflake...studies by economists does prove that FDR's *failed* left-wing policies prolonged the Great Depression. Once again you illustrate your inability to deal with fact.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who fights measures to save our industry is a dumb, Liberal, weak,  unpatriotic, traitor who puts countries like China, Vietnam, and Mexico above our own interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who _needs_ those measures is an ignorant, uneducated, weak, pussy. Winners aren't afraid to compete (against anyone). Losers ask for special treatment so they don't have to compete.
Click to expand...


You're clueless.

I didn't say I myself couldn't compete.

I think in societal terms, regardless of my own standing.

You're too dumb, arrogant, ignorant, and psychopathic to get that society impacts everyone.

That's why we're losing our country, because we have too many British Chimps like you in this country.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hitler used both more economic control, and also achieved better results than FDR


And it was so "successful" that Hitler put a gun in his own mouth and blew his own brains out. Then Germany was relegated to the world's bitch - not even permitted to have their own military.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who fights measures to save our industry is a dumb, Liberal, weak,  unpatriotic, traitor who puts countries like China, Vietnam, and Mexico above our own interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who _needs_ those measures is an ignorant, uneducated, weak, pussy. Winners aren't afraid to compete (against anyone). Losers ask for special treatment so they don't have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're clueless. I didn't say I myself couldn't compete.
Click to expand...

You didn't have to. Those of us who aren't afraid to compete can smell pussy from miles away. And you epitomize pussy. You fear black people. You fear people from India taking your job. You fear liberty. You are the ultimate pussy. No wonder Poland was so quick to surrender to Hitler. What choice did they have with a nation of pussies like you?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I think in societal terms, regardless of my own standing.


And that "collectivism" mentality is what makes you such a weak, ignorant, pussy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, somehow this proves government intervention prolonged the Great Depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, snowflake...studies by economists does prove that FDR's *failed* left-wing policies prolonged the Great Depression. Once again you illustrate your inability to deal with fact.
Click to expand...


If that were true, than Hitler using even more Government intervention should've done even worse in the Great Depression... Not the case.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who fights measures to save our industry is a dumb, Liberal, weak,  unpatriotic, traitor who puts countries like China, Vietnam, and Mexico above our own interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who _needs_ those measures is an ignorant, uneducated, weak, pussy. Winners aren't afraid to compete (against anyone). Losers ask for special treatment so they don't have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're clueless. I didn't say I myself couldn't compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to. Those of us who aren't afraid to compete can smell pussy from miles away. And you epitomize pussy. You fear black people. You fear people from India taking your job. You fear liberty. You are the ultimate pussy. No wonder Poland was so quick to surrender to Hitler. What choice did they have with a nation of pussies like you?
Click to expand...


I've spoken that I come from a household worth $1.4 million, and currently work a job making $100 an hour.

I don't have much to worry about, economically at the moment.

But, I do understand that when society has problems it impacts us all.

You as Individualists are too stupid, and selfish to come to such a conclusion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in societal terms, regardless of my own standing.
> 
> 
> 
> And that "collectivism" mentality is what makes you such a weak, ignorant, pussy.
Click to expand...


Individualism is mostly just for Brutish,  Dumb, Violent, British Savages like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who fights measures to save our industry is a dumb, Liberal, weak,  unpatriotic, traitor who puts countries like China, Vietnam, and Mexico above our own interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Winners aren't afraid to compete (against anyone). Losers ask for special treatment so they don't have to compete.
Click to expand...


You sound so primal, and illogical.

Having Americans lose jobs every day to China, Vietnam, and Mexico is NOT WINNING.

You have something very, very, very, wrong with you, and your brain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who fights measures to save our industry is a dumb, Liberal, weak,  unpatriotic, traitor who puts countries like China, Vietnam, and Mexico above our own interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who _needs_ those measures is an ignorant, uneducated, weak, pussy. Winners aren't afraid to compete (against anyone). Losers ask for special treatment so they don't have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're clueless. I didn't say I myself couldn't compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to. Those of us who aren't afraid to compete can smell pussy from miles away. And you epitomize pussy. You fear black people. You fear people from India taking your job. You fear liberty. You are the ultimate pussy. No wonder Poland was so quick to surrender to Hitler. What choice did they have with a nation of pussies like you?
Click to expand...


You are surrendering America to foreigners.

The issue is you don't have the kind of perception, abstract thought, nor planning ability to really grasp it.

Such a shame, but usually you Brits are sub-Human Chimps from my experiences.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire economy completely collapsed. It wasn't even possible to go lower. And as always, it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was there a Great Depression?
Click to expand...


Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used both more economic control, and also achieved better results than FDR
> 
> 
> 
> And it was so "successful" that Hitler put a gun in his own mouth and blew his own brains out.
Click to expand...


You have done very, very poor research.

Tests on skull fragment cast doubt on Adolf Hitler suicide story

Adolf Hitler 'did not shoot himself'


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire economy completely collapsed. It wasn't even possible to go lower. And as always, it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was there a Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
Click to expand...


There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used both more economic control, and also achieved better results than FDR
> 
> 
> 
> And it was so "successful" that Hitler put a gun in his own mouth and blew his own brains out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done very, very poor research.
> 
> Tests on skull fragment cast doubt on Adolf Hitler suicide story
> 
> Adolf Hitler 'did not shoot himself'
Click to expand...

You have dinner very, very good work on your tinfoil hat. From your own link:


> *Russia's top KGB archivist has claimed Adolf Hitler poisoned himself rather than committing suicide with a gun in the manner of a "soldier".*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used both more economic control, and also achieved better results than FDR
> 
> 
> 
> And it was so "successful" that Hitler put a gun in his own mouth and blew his own brains out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done very, very poor research.
> 
> Tests on skull fragment cast doubt on Adolf Hitler suicide story
> 
> Adolf Hitler 'did not shoot himself'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have dinner very, very good work on your tinfoil hat. From your own link:
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia's top KGB archivist has claimed Adolf Hitler poisoned himself rather than committing suicide with a gun in the manner of a "soldier".*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't support Hitler, in fact as a Polish Fascist, I hate Hitler.. even if he had some good ideas, his actions weren't good for the most part.

I believe you fight fire with fire, though.

Impotent do nothing attitudes will not prevail.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who fights measures to save our industry is a dumb, Liberal, weak,  unpatriotic, traitor who puts countries like China, Vietnam, and Mexico above our own interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who _needs_ those measures is an ignorant, uneducated, weak, pussy. Winners aren't afraid to compete (against anyone). Losers ask for special treatment so they don't have to compete.
Click to expand...


I support what's best for society.

This below is not what's best for society.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in societal terms, regardless of my own standing.
> 
> 
> 
> And that "collectivism" mentality is what makes you such a weak, ignorant, pussy.
Click to expand...


Individualism goes hand, and hand with ANTIFA  Gay  Muslim diversity.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Impotent do nothing attitudes will not prevail.


Do you know what else will not prevail? Violating the U.S. Constitution. And fascism. Fascism most certainly will not prevail. It fails every time.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impotent do nothing attitudes will not prevail.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what else will not prevail? Violating the U.S. Constitution. And fascism. Fascism most certainly will not prevail. It fails every time.
Click to expand...


Fascism won't prevail in the U.S.A, because Americans are very easily brainwashed, and dumb like their brothers in Britain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impotent do nothing attitudes will not prevail.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism most certainly will not prevail. It fails every time.
Click to expand...


Fascism doesn't fail because it's inferior, it's in fact superior.

Fascism has failed because Jewish Democrats, and British Individualists (Something like a Laurel, and Hardy team) kick, and scream Fascism is the devil, and yet have no proof that Capitalism is any better, the fact is that Capitalism is inferior in terms of morality,  economic development, and planning ahead for society in comparison to Fascism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

More proof that Republicans are just stupid,  masochists.

They seem to support DACA illegal Mexicans who will vote Democrat overwhelmingly, to replace them.

You couldn't make up such stupidity... Republicans are Liberals also..

Poll: Two-thirds of Republicans back citizenship for DACA recipients


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impotent do nothing attitudes will not prevail.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what else will not prevail? Violating the U.S. Constitution. And fascism. Fascism most certainly will not prevail. It fails every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism won't prevail in the U.S.A
Click to expand...

Or anywhere else - because it’s pure ignorance. And ignorance never prevails.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Fascism won't prevail in the U.S.A.


Just another reason you should leave.

And just think - if it does prevail in the U.S. - the people are likely to determine that polacks should be exterminated (or deported) since they are so dumb and do nothing to advance society.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire economy completely collapsed. It wasn't even possible to go lower. And as always, it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was there a Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?


----------



## P@triot

Notice the definition here? “Exalts nation....above the individual”. That’s the *left*. The left believes that everyone and everything exists to advance the state. The right would never place nation above the individual.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism won't prevail in the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another reason you should leave.
> 
> And just think - if it does prevail in the U.S. - the people are likely to determine that polacks should be exterminated (or deported) since they are so dumb and do nothing to advance society.
Click to expand...


The most inferior Whites in the U.S.A are your British Southern Hicks, stupid.

Brits are the most inferior White people I've encountered, and you're further proof of this.

Brits are sub-Human Chimps who have severe inability to think, or plan ahead.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impotent do nothing attitudes will not prevail.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what else will not prevail? Violating the U.S. Constitution. And fascism. Fascism most certainly will not prevail. It fails every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism won't prevail in the U.S.A
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or anywhere else - because it’s pure ignorance. And ignorance never prevails.
Click to expand...


Wrong, you are ignorance, like most of your dumb British yokels, you are the trash of Europe.

Brits lack commonsense.

They'l even support their own future Muslim overlords the Muslims.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> View attachment 169004



You are actually a  Liberal.

You are a very slow-learner like most of you British Animals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Notice the definition here? “Exalts nation....above the individual”. That’s the *left*. The left believes that everyone and everything exists to advance the state. The right would never place nation above the individual.
> 
> View attachment 168992



That's exactly the appeal of Fascism you stupid British clown.

Nations including it's masses, and culture are more important than Corporations.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire economy completely collapsed. It wasn't even possible to go lower. And as always, it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was there a Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
Click to expand...


Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.

That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism won't prevail in the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another reason you should leave.
> 
> And just think - if it does prevail in the U.S. - the people are likely to determine that polacks should be exterminated (or deported) since they are so dumb and do nothing to advance society.
Click to expand...


I think the fact that most American Republicans even support DACA is particularly stupid, and alarming.

Poll: Two-thirds of Republicans back citizenship for DACA recipients

Yes, Poland looks better everyday.

You British Sub-Humans who liter the U.S.A are obviously too stupid to plan out a proper society.

You even kick, and scream when someone like me comes along and attempts to plan out a proper society.

Something's not right about Brits, they are so stupid they support they're own demise, and DON'T GET IT.

The Brit seems to completely lack forward thinking, planning ahead,  and perception ability etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism won't prevail in the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another reason you should leave.
> 
> And just think - if it does prevail in the U.S. - the people are likely to determine that polacks should be exterminated (or deported) since they are so dumb and do nothing to advance society.
Click to expand...


Poles in Poland  in recent years, have taken a better stand against Mexicans, than you  British Yokels in the U.S.A have.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Brits are sub-Human Chimps who have severe inability to think


And yet the stereotype is about dumb polacks...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are sub-Human Chimps who have severe inability to think
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the stereotype is about dumb polacks...
Click to expand...


Brits are just dumb.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are sub-Human Chimps who have severe inability to think
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the stereotype is about dumb polacks...
Click to expand...


Because of disgusting Liberal Jews like George Schlatter, and Norman Lear.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Yes, Poland looks better everyday.


So go...go live your “*homo*geneous” fantasies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Poland looks better everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> So go...go live your “*homo*geneous” fantasies.
Click to expand...


We get it you're a Liberal for Cultural Marxism, and Diversity.


----------



## P@triot

Everyone realizes that the left are the facists - trying to control the masses, control the media, etc. Even Julian Assange.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Everyone realizes that the left are the facists - trying to control the masses, control the media, etc. Even Julian Assange.
> 
> View attachment 169032



If the Left is controlling people's minds with Hollywood, Media, in Academia, and now Censorship.

Then obviously "Doing Nothing" isn't going to cut it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Republicans have lost, they are destined to become replaced by Mexicans who vote Democrat.

Because of poor planning, doing nothing, and more doing nothing.

If Republicans had planned out a strategy to have combat this all, then things would be different.

But, the Republicans are FAILING.

Trump might be the last Republican POTUS for decades.


----------



## mudwhistle

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Right-wing is pretty much Islamic Marxism. Something Democrats and the left fully support.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire economy completely collapsed. It wasn't even possible to go lower. And as always, it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there a Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
Click to expand...


No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.  

Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there a Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
Click to expand...


Austrian economists argue that the Great Depression was the inevitable outcome of the monetary policies of the Federal Reserve during the 1920s. In their opinion, the central bank's policy was an "easy credit policy" which led to an unsustainable credit-driven boom. In the Austrian view, the inflation of the money supply during this period led to an unsustainable boom in both asset prices (stocks and bonds) and capital goods. By the time the Federal Reserve belatedly tightened monetary policy in 1928, it was too late to avoid a significant economic contraction.[35]

Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia

What is an Easy Credit Policy?

Capitalism run rampant, no?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR saw a bigger economic growth than any U.S President post-WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire economy completely collapsed. It wasn't even possible to go lower. And as always, it wasn't FDR that created the turn around. It was conservatives across the country (in Congress, governors, mayors, city councils, etc.).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was there a Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
Click to expand...


Mussolini's Fascist Italy, and Stalin's Soviet Russia both didn't really have much, if any impact from the Great Depression.

Which in conclusion would support that Capitalism was a big part of the Great Depression.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrian economists argue that the Great Depression was the inevitable outcome of the monetary policies of the Federal Reserve during the 1920s. In their opinion, the central bank's policy was an "easy credit policy" which led to an unsustainable credit-driven boom. In the Austrian view, the inflation of the money supply during this period led to an unsustainable boom in both asset prices (stocks and bonds) and capital goods. By the time the Federal Reserve belatedly tightened monetary policy in 1928, it was too late to avoid a significant economic contraction.[35]
> 
> Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia
> 
> What is an Easy Credit Policy?
> 
> Capitalism run rampant, no?
Click to expand...


No, it's the result of government policy.  The Federal Reserve kept interest rates artificially low so Germany could pay off its war debt.  That's not a market process.  It's a government policy.  Unfortunately for the wizards who think government can control interest rates, the market eventually asserts itself and the supply of credit eventually contracts when borrowers can no longer payoff the loans they took out during the easy money period.   Default rates begin to climb and lending insitutions start contracting the number of loans they issue.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone realizes that the left are the facists - *trying* to control the masses, control the media, etc. Even Julian Assange.
> 
> View attachment 169032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Left is controlling people's minds with Hollywood, Media, in Academia, and now Censorship. Then obviously "Doing Nothing" isn't going to cut it.
Click to expand...

Note the keyword above, my fragile little snowflake.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Which in conclusion would support that Capitalism was a big part of the Great Depression.


Even if that were true...*small* price to pay for liberty.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If the Left is controlling people's minds with Hollywood, Media, in Academia, and now Censorship. Then obviously "Doing Nothing" isn't going to cut it.


That is an ironic post coming from the facist who wants to control _every_ aspect of society and every aspect of people’s lives.

Every time you open your mouth you expose ignorance and hypocrisy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Left is controlling people's minds with Hollywood, Media, in Academia, and now Censorship. Then obviously "Doing Nothing" isn't going to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an ironic post coming from the facist who wants to control _every_ aspect of society and every aspect of people’s lives.
> 
> Every time you open your mouth you expose ignorance and hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


Uh, doing nothing isn't going to do anything about the Left's rise in propaganda.

Only a Fascist approach could combat it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone realizes that the left are the facists - *trying* to control the masses, control the media, etc. Even Julian Assange.
> 
> View attachment 169032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Left is controlling people's minds with Hollywood, Media, in Academia, and now Censorship. Then obviously "Doing Nothing" isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note the keyword above, my fragile little snowflake.
Click to expand...


You don't have plan to combat the Leftist take over, you are impotent, you don't even know you're losing by doing nothing, because you're painfully dumb.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrian economists argue that the Great Depression was the inevitable outcome of the monetary policies of the Federal Reserve during the 1920s. In their opinion, the central bank's policy was an "easy credit policy" which led to an unsustainable credit-driven boom. In the Austrian view, the inflation of the money supply during this period led to an unsustainable boom in both asset prices (stocks and bonds) and capital goods. By the time the Federal Reserve belatedly tightened monetary policy in 1928, it was too late to avoid a significant economic contraction.[35]
> 
> Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia
> 
> What is an Easy Credit Policy?
> 
> Capitalism run rampant, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the result of government policy.  The Federal Reserve kept interest rates artificially low so Germany could pay off its war debt.  That's not a market process.  It's a government policy.  Unfortunately for the wizards who think government can control interest rates, the market eventually asserts itself and the supply of credit eventually contracts when borrowers can no longer payoff the loans they took out during the easy money period.   Default rates begin to climb and lending insitutions start contracting the number of loans they issue.
Click to expand...


If the theory is that Low interest rates lead to an investment boom, and bust cycle than yes it is Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't identical. Fascism is a right wing ideology, period. Communism is a left wing ideology, period.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO, you're proving Americans, like yourself are dumb.
> 
> Liberalism - Wikipedia
> 
> *Liberalism is a political philosophy or worldview founded on ideas of liberty and equality.[1][2][3] Liberals espouse a wide array of views depending on their understanding of these principles, but generally they support ideas and programmes such as freedom of speech, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, free markets, civil rights, democratic societies, secular governments, gender equality and international cooperation.[4][5][6][7][8][9][10]*
> 
> Right-wing politics - Wikipedia
> 
> *Right-wing politics* hold that certain social orders and hierarchies are inevitable, natural, normal or desirable,[1][2][3] typically supporting this position on the basis of natural law, economics or tradition.[4]. 693, 721[5][6][7][8][9][_page needed_] Hierarchy and inequality may be viewed as natural results of traditional social differences[10][11]or the competition in market economies.[12][13] The term right-wing can generally refer to "the conservative or reactionary section of a political party or system".[14]
Click to expand...

Solving a simple socioeconomic problem on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.

Solving for simple poverty due merely to a lack of income under our form of capitalism, can improve the efficiency of our economy by making more capital transactions available to more persons.  Thus, growing the "size of the pie".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> Does anyone else see the humor in people like HappyJoy losing their shit on this forum over how conservatives keep voting for smaller government and more individual freedom and then turn around and claim that the right creates the unlimited totalitarian governments of fascism?


The drug war is not in the republican doctrine and affects, Individuals.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrian economists argue that the Great Depression was the inevitable outcome of the monetary policies of the Federal Reserve during the 1920s. In their opinion, the central bank's policy was an "easy credit policy" which led to an unsustainable credit-driven boom. In the Austrian view, the inflation of the money supply during this period led to an unsustainable boom in both asset prices (stocks and bonds) and capital goods. By the time the Federal Reserve belatedly tightened monetary policy in 1928, it was too late to avoid a significant economic contraction.[35]
> 
> Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia
> 
> What is an Easy Credit Policy?
> 
> Capitalism run rampant, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the result of government policy.  The Federal Reserve kept interest rates artificially low so Germany could pay off its war debt.  That's not a market process.  It's a government policy.  Unfortunately for the wizards who think government can control interest rates, the market eventually asserts itself and the supply of credit eventually contracts when borrowers can no longer payoff the loans they took out during the easy money period.   Default rates begin to climb and lending insitutions start contracting the number of loans they issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the theory is that Low interest rates lead to an investment boom, and bust cycle than yes it is Capitalism.
Click to expand...


You obviously refuse to pay attention to what I'm saying, so this conversation is at an end.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrian economists argue that the Great Depression was the inevitable outcome of the monetary policies of the Federal Reserve during the 1920s. In their opinion, the central bank's policy was an "easy credit policy" which led to an unsustainable credit-driven boom. In the Austrian view, the inflation of the money supply during this period led to an unsustainable boom in both asset prices (stocks and bonds) and capital goods. By the time the Federal Reserve belatedly tightened monetary policy in 1928, it was too late to avoid a significant economic contraction.[35]
> 
> Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia
> 
> What is an Easy Credit Policy?
> 
> Capitalism run rampant, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the result of government policy.  The Federal Reserve kept interest rates artificially low so Germany could pay off its war debt.  That's not a market process.  It's a government policy.  Unfortunately for the wizards who think government can control interest rates, the market eventually asserts itself and the supply of credit eventually contracts when borrowers can no longer payoff the loans they took out during the easy money period.   Default rates begin to climb and lending insitutions start contracting the number of loans they issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the theory is that Low interest rates lead to an investment boom, and bust cycle than yes it is Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously refuse to pay attention to what I'm saying, so this conversation is at an end.
Click to expand...


The Federal Reserve is Capitalist, prove how it's not?


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian economists argue that the Great Depression was the inevitable outcome of the monetary policies of the Federal Reserve during the 1920s. In their opinion, the central bank's policy was an "easy credit policy" which led to an unsustainable credit-driven boom. In the Austrian view, the inflation of the money supply during this period led to an unsustainable boom in both asset prices (stocks and bonds) and capital goods. By the time the Federal Reserve belatedly tightened monetary policy in 1928, it was too late to avoid a significant economic contraction.[35]
> 
> Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia
> 
> What is an Easy Credit Policy?
> 
> Capitalism run rampant, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the result of government policy.  The Federal Reserve kept interest rates artificially low so Germany could pay off its war debt.  That's not a market process.  It's a government policy.  Unfortunately for the wizards who think government can control interest rates, the market eventually asserts itself and the supply of credit eventually contracts when borrowers can no longer payoff the loans they took out during the easy money period.   Default rates begin to climb and lending insitutions start contracting the number of loans they issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the theory is that Low interest rates lead to an investment boom, and bust cycle than yes it is Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously refuse to pay attention to what I'm saying, so this conversation is at an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Federal Reserve is Capitalist, prove how it's not?
Click to expand...


It's an arm of the government.  Capitalism is where private individuals run their own affairs without government getting involved.  Private banks are capitalists.  Government banks are fascist.


----------



## danielpalos

Simply having a central banks means we are socialist and have a command economy.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Federal Reserve is Capitalist, prove how it's not?


Uh...it was created by an act of Congress (ie government).


----------



## P@triot

Note #1...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> Note #1...
> 
> View attachment 169048



The left is dominating Republicans because you do nothing in reaction to them.


----------



## danielpalos

they have nothing but fallacy and repeal, not any better solutions at lower cost.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Reserve is Capitalist, prove how it's not?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...it was created by an act of Congress (ie government).
Click to expand...


Who Owns the Federal Reserve Banks | In Plain English | St. Louis Fed


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there a Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
Click to expand...


Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.

The Great Depression, to 1935

In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

danielpalos said:


> Simply having a central banks means we are socialist and have a command economy.



that fall under the Federal Reserve System. These include all national banks (chartered by the federal government) and those state-chartered banks that wish to join and meet certain requirements. About 38 percent of the nation’s more than 8,000 banks are members of the system, and thus own the Fed banks.

The concept of “ownership” needs some explaining here, however. The member banks must by law invest 3 percent of their capital as stock in the Reserve Banks, and they cannot sell or trade their stock or even use that stock as collateral to borrow money. They do receive dividends of 6 percent per year from the Reserve Banks and get to elect each Reserve Bank’s board of directors.

The private banks also have a voice in regulating the nation’s money supply and setting targets for short-term interest rates, but it’s a minority voice. Those decisions are made by the Federal Open Market Committee, which has a dozen voting members, only five of whom come from the banks. The remaining seven, a voting majority, are the Fed’s Board of Governors who, as mentioned, are appointed by the president.

The Fed is a little defensive about the question of ownership. In its Frequently Asked Questions section, the Federal Reserve Board says: “The Federal Reserve System is not ‘owned’ by anyone and is not a private, profit-making institution. Instead, it is an independent entity within the government, having both public purposes and private aspects.” It continues:

Federal Reserve Board: As the nation’s central bank, the Federal Reserve derives its authority from the U.S. Congress. It is considered an independent central bank because its decisions do not have to be ratified by the President or anyone else in the executive or legislative branch of government, it does not receive funding appropriated by Congress, and the terms of the members of the Board of Governors span multiple presidential and congressional terms. However, the Federal Reserve is subject to oversight by Congress, which periodically reviews its activities and can alter its responsibilities by statute. Also, the Federal Reserve must work within the framework of the overall objectives of economic and financial policy established by the government. Therefore, the Federal Reserve can be more accurately described as “independent within the government.”

The twelve regional Federal Reserve Banks, which were established by Congress as the operating arms of the nation’s central banking system, are organized much like private corporations–possibly leading to some confusion about “ownership.” For example, the Reserve Banks issue shares of stock to member banks. However, owning Reserve Bank stock is quite different from owning stock in a private company. The Reserve Banks are not operated for profit, and ownership of a certain amount of stock is, by law, a condition of membership in the System. The stock may not be sold, traded, or pledged as security for a loan; dividends are, by law, 6 percent per year.

Federal Reserve Bank Ownership - FactCheck.org


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrian economists argue that the Great Depression was the inevitable outcome of the monetary policies of the Federal Reserve during the 1920s. In their opinion, the central bank's policy was an "easy credit policy" which led to an unsustainable credit-driven boom. In the Austrian view, the inflation of the money supply during this period led to an unsustainable boom in both asset prices (stocks and bonds) and capital goods. By the time the Federal Reserve belatedly tightened monetary policy in 1928, it was too late to avoid a significant economic contraction.[35]
> 
> Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia
> 
> What is an Easy Credit Policy?
> 
> Capitalism run rampant, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the result of government policy.  The Federal Reserve kept interest rates artificially low so Germany could pay off its war debt.  That's not a market process.  It's a government policy.  Unfortunately for the wizards who think government can control interest rates, the market eventually asserts itself and the supply of credit eventually contracts when borrowers can no longer payoff the loans they took out during the easy money period.   Default rates begin to climb and lending insitutions start contracting the number of loans they issue.
Click to expand...


Actually,  if it's Lowering Interest rates that's causing over-investment boom, and bust.

Having zero interest rates by no government by nature, would cause a even worse economic problem.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism won't prevail in the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another reason you should leave.
> 
> And just think - if it does prevail in the U.S. - the people are likely to determine that polacks should be exterminated (or deported) since they are so dumb and do nothing to advance society.
Click to expand...


Why do you want to  exterminate Polish Americans like this?

Are you clueless?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit inflation by the federal reserve.  The same thing that caused the last recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
Click to expand...


The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it means they believe artificial credit expansion by the Federal Reserve is a problem.  The Federal Reserve is an arm of the government.  It's exactly the kind of fascist institution that you endorse.
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrian economists argue that the Great Depression was the inevitable outcome of the monetary policies of the Federal Reserve during the 1920s. In their opinion, the central bank's policy was an "easy credit policy" which led to an unsustainable credit-driven boom. In the Austrian view, the inflation of the money supply during this period led to an unsustainable boom in both asset prices (stocks and bonds) and capital goods. By the time the Federal Reserve belatedly tightened monetary policy in 1928, it was too late to avoid a significant economic contraction.[35]
> 
> Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia
> 
> What is an Easy Credit Policy?
> 
> Capitalism run rampant, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the result of government policy.  The Federal Reserve kept interest rates artificially low so Germany could pay off its war debt.  That's not a market process.  It's a government policy.  Unfortunately for the wizards who think government can control interest rates, the market eventually asserts itself and the supply of credit eventually contracts when borrowers can no longer payoff the loans they took out during the easy money period.   Default rates begin to climb and lending insitutions start contracting the number of loans they issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,  if it's Lowering Interest rates that's causing over-investment boom, and bust.
> 
> Having zero interest rates by no government by nature, would cause a even worse economic problem.
Click to expand...


What makes you think we would have zero interest rates without government?  Do you think they were zero before the Federal Reserve was created?


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having zero interest rates by no government by nature, would cause a even worse economic problem.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we would have zero interest rates without government?  Do you think they were zero before the Federal Reserve was created?
Click to expand...

Actually Bri...what makes you think he can even think? He’s shown no capacity so far


----------



## P@triot

So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
Click to expand...


Where's your proof?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:
> 
> View attachment 169079



That's Communism, NOT Fascism.

There's a lot of people starving to death, and dying from lack of healthcare   in Capitalist countries.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having zero interest rates by no government by nature, would cause a even worse economic problem.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we would have zero interest rates without government?  Do you think they were zero before the Federal Reserve was created?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Bri...what makes you think he can even think? He’s shown no capacity so far
Click to expand...


I think you're talking about yourself, you have piss-poor ability for abstract thought, planning ahead, logic, or factual analysis.

You are just like the Negroes, which would explain why you love Negroes.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
Click to expand...


The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:
> 
> View attachment 169079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Communism, NOT Fascism.
> 
> There's a lot of people starving to death, and dying from lack of healthcare   in Capitalist countries.
Click to expand...

No there isn't.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:
> 
> View attachment 169079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Communism, NOT Fascism.
Click to expand...

That’s *socialism*. And you have openly advocated for socialism right here in this thread.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite the number of theories, but fact is Hoover wasn't a big spender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with credit inflation by the Federal Reserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> t's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
Click to expand...


Fascism has achieved better economic growth overall than Capitalism.

Spanish miracle - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:
> 
> View attachment 169079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Communism, NOT Fascism.
> 
> There's a lot of people starving to death, and dying from lack of healthcare   in Capitalist countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there isn't.
Click to expand...



1
*Every second a person dies of hunger*

Right now, more than 1 billion people suffer from hunger. This means that 1 in every 6 people on Earth don’t get enough food to live a healthy life. This year 36 million of these people will die of hunger!

2
*The world’s biggest health problem*
The number of people suffering from hunger has been growing since the mid 1990s. Well into the 21st century hunger is still the worlds biggest health problem.

3
*A growing problem*
The number of people who suffer from hunger grew by 75 million in 2007 and by 40 million in 2008. This is partly because food prices have been rising.

People who died from hunger - in the world, this year


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I think you're talking about yourself, you have piss-poor ability for abstract thought, *planning ahead*, logic, or factual analysis.


I plan ahead every day (both in my private life and in my professional life). The difference is, I’m not a desperate, dumb, dictator-wannabe who thinks he has the right to “plan ahead” for _others_.

We get it...you feel completely incapable of running your own life (and rightfully so - dumb polack). But just ask a friend or family member to be your parent for life. Don’t ask the government to do it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:
> 
> View attachment 169079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Communism, NOT Fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s *socialism*. And you have openly advocated for socialism right here in this thread.
Click to expand...


Not the same thing.


----------



## emilynghiem

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


Dear there4eyeM 
I thought it was the liberals pushing for centralized power through federal govt, and the conservatives who wanted to limit the centralized powers of govt and shift more of the authority and decision-making/ choices back to individual liberties people and states.

As for fascism or tyranny, I have found more right-wing getting fundamentalistic when it comes to church authority by God and more left-wing getting fundamentalistic about imposing beliefs through the government authority. So both can get fundie or fascist within their own realm or ranks.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Fascism has achieved better economic growth overall than Capitalism.


Then why does it always end in collapse? Nice fake chart.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 1 *Every second a person dies of hunger*


That’s because dumb polacks can’t figure out how to feed themselves... 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 2 *The world’s biggest health problem*


That’s because dumb polacks can’t figure out how to care for themselves...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're talking about yourself, you have piss-poor ability for abstract thought, *planning ahead*, logic, or factual analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan ahead every day (both in my private life and in my professional life). The difference is, I’m not a desperate, dumb, dictator-wannabe who thinks he has the right to “plan ahead” for _others_.
> 
> We get it...you feel completely incapable of running your own life (and rightfully so - dumb polack). But just ask a friend or family member to be your parent for life. Don’t ask the government to do it.
Click to expand...


You seem to be ;painfully dumb, and also painfully selfish.

You are far too much of a Individualist Sub-Human to grasp that Society has importance.

Society falls, you will be burdened.

You don't seem to grasp it.

The Fall of Rome shows that well... It's coming very close to that here.

You are a very pitiful Sub-Human at best.


----------



## danielpalos

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply having a central banks means we are socialist and have a command economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that fall under the Federal Reserve System. These include all national banks (chartered by the federal government) and those state-chartered banks that wish to join and meet certain requirements. About 38 percent of the nation’s more than 8,000 banks are members of the system, and thus own the Fed banks.
> 
> The concept of “ownership” needs some explaining here, however. The member banks must by law invest 3 percent of their capital as stock in the Reserve Banks, and they cannot sell or trade their stock or even use that stock as collateral to borrow money. They do receive dividends of 6 percent per year from the Reserve Banks and get to elect each Reserve Bank’s board of directors.
> 
> The private banks also have a voice in regulating the nation’s money supply and setting targets for short-term interest rates, but it’s a minority voice. Those decisions are made by the Federal Open Market Committee, which has a dozen voting members, only five of whom come from the banks. The remaining seven, a voting majority, are the Fed’s Board of Governors who, as mentioned, are appointed by the president.
> 
> The Fed is a little defensive about the question of ownership. In its Frequently Asked Questions section, the Federal Reserve Board says: “The Federal Reserve System is not ‘owned’ by anyone and is not a private, profit-making institution. Instead, it is an independent entity within the government, having both public purposes and private aspects.” It continues:
> 
> Federal Reserve Board: As the nation’s central bank, the Federal Reserve derives its authority from the U.S. Congress. It is considered an independent central bank because its decisions do not have to be ratified by the President or anyone else in the executive or legislative branch of government, it does not receive funding appropriated by Congress, and the terms of the members of the Board of Governors span multiple presidential and congressional terms. However, the Federal Reserve is subject to oversight by Congress, which periodically reviews its activities and can alter its responsibilities by statute. Also, the Federal Reserve must work within the framework of the overall objectives of economic and financial policy established by the government. Therefore, the Federal Reserve can be more accurately described as “independent within the government.”
> 
> The twelve regional Federal Reserve Banks, which were established by Congress as the operating arms of the nation’s central banking system, are organized much like private corporations–possibly leading to some confusion about “ownership.” For example, the Reserve Banks issue shares of stock to member banks. However, owning Reserve Bank stock is quite different from owning stock in a private company. The Reserve Banks are not operated for profit, and ownership of a certain amount of stock is, by law, a condition of membership in the System. The stock may not be sold, traded, or pledged as security for a loan; dividends are, by law, 6 percent per year.
> 
> Federal Reserve Bank Ownership - FactCheck.org
Click to expand...

Percentage of ownership need not be established since a command economy establishes socialism, not capitalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 *Every second a person dies of hunger*
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because dumb polacks can’t figure out how to feed themselves...
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 *The world’s biggest health problem*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because dumb polacks can’t figure out how to care for themselves...
Click to expand...


Except virtually 99.9% of those dying of hunger are Third-World people, most of them Brown

You're such an obnoxious, rude, dumb, unfounded dirt-bag.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism has achieved better economic growth overall than Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does it always end in collapse? Nice fake chart.
Click to expand...


Because British Capitalist retards like you kicked, and screamed Fascism is wrong..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're talking about yourself, you have piss-poor ability for abstract thought, *planning ahead*, logic, or factual analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan ahead every day (both in my private life and in my professional life). The difference is, I’m not a desperate, dumb, dictator-wannabe who thinks he has the right to “plan ahead” for _others_.
> 
> We get it...you feel completely incapable of running your own life (and rightfully so - dumb polack). But just ask a friend or family member to be your parent for life. Don’t ask the government to do it.
Click to expand...


We've Crossed The Tipping Point; Most Americans Now Receive Government Benefits

7 Facts About Government Benefits and Who Gets Them

Just kind of proves Republicans are out of touch.


----------



## danielpalos

Right wing women are, "afraid to go quantum on us", coincidence or conspiracy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're talking about yourself, you have piss-poor ability for abstract thought, *planning ahead*, logic, or factual analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan ahead every day (both in my private life and in my professional life). The difference is, I’m not a desperate, dumb, dictator-wannabe who thinks he has the right to “plan ahead” for _others_.
> 
> We get it...you feel completely incapable of running your own life (and rightfully so - dumb polack). But just ask a friend or family member to be your parent for life. Don’t ask the government to do it.
Click to expand...


I want my government to make sure White America exists on, that our unique culture is preserved, that we don't lose our Jobs to China, Vietnam, and Mexico hurting society economically, that the stupid, and criminals of society are punished for having kids for Positive Eugenics.

You believe that the government should do nothing, and that we should degrade society, because you are oblivious.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism has achieved better economic growth overall than Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does it always end in collapse? Nice fake chart.
Click to expand...


Franco was Fascist overall, and  had Sanctions slapped on him by British Capitalists, and "Friends"
He was bullied by some of the scum of the Earth, who were much worse.

Franco killed hardly anything, compared to British Capitalists.

Some of the most heinous crimes in the World came from British Capitalists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're talking about yourself, you have piss-poor ability for abstract thought, *planning ahead*, logic, or factual analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan ahead every day (both in my private life and in my professional life). The difference is, I’m not a desperate, dumb, dictator-wannabe who thinks he has the right to “plan ahead” for _others_.
> 
> We get it...you feel completely incapable of running your own life (and rightfully so - dumb polack). But just ask a friend or family member to be your parent for life. Don’t ask the government to do it.
Click to expand...


If we put  Americans with HIV / AIDS on some island,  when it first started, we could have saved a lot of lives, suffering, and worries.... Instead we did nothing... Got an increasing epidemic.

If we put a stand against Muslims against traveling, or migrating here.... Instead we did nothing... Got 9/11 terrorism, and the Boston Bombings etc.

If we put a stand against  Hispanics migrating here.... Instead we did nothing.... we could've  solved MS 13, and Mexican Mafia  from spreading, and terrorizing parts of the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:
> 
> View attachment 169079



These polls show that Poland's more for Free markets, and  Liberty than not for it.

So, as usual you make yourself look stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
Click to expand...


You didn't prove that Communists predicted financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your guys (Austrian School of Economics) actually believe that the Great Depression, and the Great Recession were caused by easy credit which causes over-investment, and a boom, and bust cycle.
> 
> That means these Austrian Libertarians believe that Capitalist investments are a big problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
Click to expand...


Prove this Labor Theory of Value is Fascist?

I don't see Fascists mentioned here.

Labor theory of value - Wikipedia


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:
> 
> View attachment 169079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Communism, NOT Fascism.
> 
> There's a lot of people starving to death, and dying from lack of healthcare   in Capitalist countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> *Every second a person dies of hunger*
> 
> Right now, more than 1 billion people suffer from hunger. This means that 1 in every 6 people on Earth don’t get enough food to live a healthy life. This year 36 million of these people will die of hunger!
> 
> 2
> *The world’s biggest health problem*
> The number of people suffering from hunger has been growing since the mid 1990s. Well into the 21st century hunger is still the worlds biggest health problem.
> 
> 3
> *A growing problem*
> The number of people who suffer from hunger grew by 75 million in 2007 and by 40 million in 2008. This is partly because food prices have been rising.
> 
> People who died from hunger - in the world, this year
Click to expand...


First off, your claims are all lies.  The number of people starving this decade is vastly reduced from the number inthe 60s and 70s.  A large part of this improvement is due to countries like China and India adopting a lof of the institutions of capitalism.

Second, people starve because they live under anti-capitalist governments.  What this planet needs is more capitalism, not less.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove this Labor Theory of Value is Fascist?
> 
> I don't see Fascists mentioned here.
> 
> Labor theory of value - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I thought we were discussing communism.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ludwig von Mises is the only economist to predict the financial panic of 1929 - the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove that Communists predicted financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.
Click to expand...


Read the Communist Manfesto.  It says capitalism is doomed to blow up.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove that Communists predicted financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the Communist Manfesto.  It says capitalism is doomed to blow up.
Click to expand...

Capitalism died in 1929, socialism has been bailing it out, ever since.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove that Communists predicted financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the Communist Manfesto.  It says capitalism is doomed to blow up.
Click to expand...


That doesn't prove that Communists predicted such panic economies every year.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basic and obvious...only dumb polacks can’t grasp it:
> 
> View attachment 169079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Communism, NOT Fascism.
> 
> There's a lot of people starving to death, and dying from lack of healthcare   in Capitalist countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> *Every second a person dies of hunger*
> 
> Right now, more than 1 billion people suffer from hunger. This means that 1 in every 6 people on Earth don’t get enough food to live a healthy life. This year 36 million of these people will die of hunger!
> 
> 2
> *The world’s biggest health problem*
> The number of people suffering from hunger has been growing since the mid 1990s. Well into the 21st century hunger is still the worlds biggest health problem.
> 
> 3
> *A growing problem*
> The number of people who suffer from hunger grew by 75 million in 2007 and by 40 million in 2008. This is partly because food prices have been rising.
> 
> People who died from hunger - in the world, this year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, your claims are all lies.  The number of people starving this decade is vastly reduced from the number inthe 60s and 70s.  A large part of this improvement is due to countries like China and India adopting a lof of the institutions of capitalism.
> 
> Second, people starve because they live under anti-capitalist governments.  What this planet needs is more capitalism, not less.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Communist, Communism is bad just like Capitalism.

Communism, and Capitalism both killed way more than Fascism.

India's a bad example for you, India was a victim of Capitalist Britain who stole food from under them, and allowed 30 - 60 million of them to starve.

Sure, now India's in better shape, but still not in great shape under Capitalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communists predicted the financial panic of 1929... Back in 1928.
> 
> The Great Depression, to 1935
> 
> In 1928 the Communist International (Comintern) claimed that capitalism was entering its third stage since the Great War: stage-one being the crises just after the war; stage-two the recovery that followed in the mid-twenties; and stage-three being a crisis created by the old problem of production out-racing consumption. By 1932, rank and file Communists were impressed by the Comintern's analysis. With Karl Marx having predicted the fall of capitalism, they saw capitalism as having entered its final crisis. The failure of capitalism, they believed, would bring the discontented masses falling in behind Communist Party leadership and then they would be able to overthrow the capitalist system – matching economic inevitability with human activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove that Communists predicted financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the Communist Manfesto.  It says capitalism is doomed to blow up.
Click to expand...


If Capitalism is doing so great, why do we have a decline in real wages?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot even thinks this is "Cool"


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove that Communists predicted financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the Communist Manfesto.  It says capitalism is doomed to blow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Capitalism is doing so great, why do we have a decline in real wages?
Click to expand...


That's only production and non-supervisory personel.  That's not all wages.  However, our wages have been stagnate for the last 15 years because we've been importing low wage labor from Mexico and India.  That drives the price of labor down.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove that Communists predicted financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the Communist Manfesto.  It says capitalism is doomed to blow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Capitalism is doing so great, why do we have a decline in real wages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's only production and non-supervisory personel.  That's not all wages.  However, our wages have been stagnate for the last 15 years because we've been importing low wage labor from Mexico and India.  That drives the price of labor down.
Click to expand...


A mixture of low wage labor, and outsourcing of manufacturing, has definitely made for lower wages.

So glad we have charts like this to see who's making the big bucks.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Capitalism died in 1929, socialism has been bailing it out, ever since.


You’ve used that same idiotic line every day for the past 12 months. It’s time to come up with some new lies.

Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats tried socialism and took the economy from 7% unemployment to over 10% unemployment. What did the American people do? Turned the entire nation over to Republicans who immediately implemented proven conservative policy (ie free market capitalism). The turnaround started immediately and has continued ever since.

The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under socialism. What did Russia turn to to rebuild? Capitalism.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Society falls, you will be burdened.


Uh...fascism is the epitome of society “falling”, you dimwit. No rational person would _ever_ declare “surrendering liberty to a facist dictator is a vast improvement for society!”.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're talking about yourself, you have piss-poor ability for abstract thought, *planning ahead*, logic, or factual analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan ahead every day (both in my private life and in my professional life). The difference is, I’m not a desperate, dumb, dictator-wannabe who thinks he has the right to “plan ahead” for _others_.
> 
> We get it...you feel completely incapable of running your own life (and rightfully so - dumb polack). But just ask a friend or family member to be your parent for life. Don’t ask the government to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be ;painfully dumb, and also painfully selfish.
Click to expand...

Have you noticed that every time I own you with facts, you have absolutely nothing intelligent to say? You immediately resort to you “you’re just dumb”. Which is exactly what a dumb person who can’t defend their position would say.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Society falls, you will be burdened.


By the way...in the history of the world...society has *never* “fallen”. Never. There is no such thing. It just changes.

Rome still exists to this day, snowflake. And people _still_ live there.

So you’re absolutely idiotic position is this: “we should immediately surrender all liberty and live under oppression because....because....because I fear black people taking all liberty and forcing me to live under oppression”. I mean - you really are that stupid. You call for fascism out of fear that you’ll have to live under fascism from black people. You are literally too stupid to see the irony or even understand what you are calling for.

All of which boils down to _this_: you’re a moron (too dumb to see what you’re calling for) and a pussy (calling for it out of fear). You can’t understand why I don’t see it your way. Well, I’m not stupid and I’m not a pussy like you. And that’s what it takes to see things your way: fear and ignorance.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Except virtually 99.9% of those dying of hunger are *Third-World* people, most of them Brown


And literally *none* of those 3rd world nations are operating under capitalism. None. You just proved that capitalism works and socialism fails. Thank you!


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does it always end in collapse? Nice fake chart.
> 
> 
> 
> Because British Capitalist retards like you kicked, and screamed Fascism is wrong..
Click to expand...

Kicking and screaming doesn’t cause economic collapse, dimwit.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I want my government to make sure White America exists on


That’s not up to government, snowflake. That’s up to white America to engage in the right behaviors. If they make the right choices (education, lawful actions, monogamous marriages, etc.), they will flourish. If they make the wrong choices (drugs, alcohol, promiscuity, illegal activity, etc.), they will facilitate their own demise. Either way - government has *nothing* to do with it.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> that our unique culture is preserved


That’s not up to government, snowflake. That’s up to white America to engage in the right behaviors. If they make the right choices (education, lawful actions, monogamous marriages, etc.), they will “preserve” their own culture. If they make the wrong choices (drugs, alcohol, promiscuity, illegal activity, etc.), they will facilitate the demise of their own culture. Either way - government has *nothing* to do with it.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> that we don't lose our Jobs to China, Vietnam, and Mexico hurting society economically


That’s not up to government, snowflake. That’s up to all of America to engage in the right behaviors. If they make the right choices (education, pro-business policies such as low taxes, limited regulations, etc.), then jobs will not only remain here - but will move here from other nations. If they make the wrong choices (socialist idiocy that you advocate for like high taxes, high regulations, greedy unions, etc.), they will force jobs overseas as the Dumbocrats have been doing for decades now. Either way - government has *nothing* to do with it.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> that the stupid, and criminals of society are punished for having kids for Positive Eugenics.


You don’t get to engage in murder and/or sterilization just becuase you hate other people, Hitler. Sorry. It’s not happening. Ever.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You believe that the government should do nothing, and that we should degrade society, because you are oblivious.


No snowflake. I don’t “believe” anything. I know for a fact that what you advocate is criminal. It is an egregious violation of the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism died in 1929, socialism has been bailing it out, ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve used that same idiotic line every day for the past 12 months. It’s time to come up with some new lies.
> 
> Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats tried socialism and took the economy from 7% unemployment to over 10% unemployment. What did the American people do? Turned the entire nation over to Republicans who immediately implemented proven conservative policy (ie free market capitalism). The turnaround started immediately and has continued ever since.
> 
> The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under socialism. What did Russia turn to to rebuild? Capitalism.
Click to expand...


It's hilarious to see people blame Obama for the Great Recession.

Some Republicans are stupid, losers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism died in 1929, socialism has been bailing it out, ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve used that same idiotic line every day for the past 12 months. It’s time to come up with some new lies.
> 
> The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under socialism. What did Russia turn to to rebuild? Capitalism.
Click to expand...


Lancet Study Confirms Millions Died From "Shock Therapy"

A new Lancet study, "Mass privatisation and the post-communist mortality crisis," confirms what has been known but little discussed in the past eight to ten years: *millions of people, mostly men of employment age, died* as a result of the effects of the "shock therapy" transition from a collectivized to a privatized economy in Russia and other formerly "communist" states in East Europe. According to the _Times_ article, by 2007 "the life expectancy of Russian men was less than 60 years, compared with 67 years in 1985."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society falls, you will be burdened.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...fascism is the epitome of society “falling”, you dimwit. No rational person would _ever_ declare “surrendering liberty to a facist dictator is a vast improvement for society!”.
Click to expand...


Not really.... Liberty can cause a lot of problems.

A part from our falling education PISA scores in the Developed World in general.... Most likely from the loss of educational attainment genes.

A part from Balkanization ethnic tensions of the West, and undermining of wages in the process with non-White immigration.

A lot of Republicans think that Rap music, or Porn cause a lot of issues.

But, they at the same time support the unrestrained Capitalism Liberty for them to do so.... Even if they didn't they  believe such was a Capitalist Liberty... Most Republicans are too APATHETIC, or IMPOTENT to really fight back.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're talking about yourself, you have piss-poor ability for abstract thought, *planning ahead*, logic, or factual analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan ahead every day (both in my private life and in my professional life). The difference is, I’m not a desperate, dumb, dictator-wannabe who thinks he has the right to “plan ahead” for _others_.
> 
> We get it...you feel completely incapable of running your own life (and rightfully so - dumb polack). But just ask a friend or family member to be your parent for life. Don’t ask the government to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be ;painfully dumb, and also painfully selfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you noticed that every time I own you with facts, you have absolutely nothing intelligent to say? You immediately resort to you “you’re just dumb”. Which is exactly what a dumb person who can’t defend their position would say.
Click to expand...


That's you... I was having a civilized debate in the beginning, and you started flipping out.

You can flip through, and see what an obnoxious, idiotic, big mouth you are.

The liberal march towards EXTREME fascism


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society falls, you will be burdened.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way...in the history of the world...society has *never* “fallen”. Never. There is no such thing. It just changes.
> 
> Rome still exists to this day, snowflake. And people _still_ live there.
Click to expand...


Capitalists did wipe out some peoples to basic extinction, such as in the Selk'nam Genocide, or the Tasmanian Aboriginal Genocide.

You are very, very clueless.

You missed my point about Rome... Sure Italians exist off the Roman root.... But the Dark Ages were caused by Roman idiocy..
.. Like you Romans didn't do enough about Immigrants who soon sacked, and looted their Rome.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society falls, you will be burdened.
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re absolutely idiotic position is this: “we should immediately surrender all liberty and live under oppression because....because....because I fear black people taking all liberty and forcing me to live under oppression”. I mean - you really are that stupid. You call for fascism out of fear that you’ll have to live under fascism from black people. You are literally too stupid to see the irony or even understand what you are calling for.
> 
> All of which boils down to _this_: you’re a moron (too dumb to see what you’re calling for) and a pussy (calling for it out of fear). You can’t understand why I don’t see it your way. Well, I’m not stupid and I’m not a pussy like you. And that’s what it takes to see things your way: fear and ignorance.
Click to expand...


Wrong, over, and over again.

This time you're misrepresenting my opinions.

I've specifically outline that I support Blacks to separate from us.

That this would also be beneficial for Blacks.

1.) Blacks could have sovereign control over their destiny.
2.) Blacks could stop being victims of Racist Whitey.
3.) Blacks could stop feel more comfortable with their own.
4.) Blacks could have more of their own culture.
5.) Blacks could preserve themselves better.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does it always end in collapse? Nice fake chart.
> 
> 
> 
> Because British Capitalist retards like you kicked, and screamed Fascism is wrong..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kicking and screaming doesn’t cause economic collapse, dimwit.
Click to expand...


The British Capitalists first took out Mussolini.... Even though the British Capitalists killed much more than him.

I think it's clear that they were intent on wiping out Fascism.

Even though Mussolini lacked blood on his hand in comparison to British Capitalists did in Dresden Firebombing, or a Bengali terror Famine, or in the Yalta, and Potsdam for the Soviet takeover.

It was important for British Capitalists to cleanse the World of Fascism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism died in 1929, socialism has been bailing it out, ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve used that same idiotic line every day for the past 12 months. It’s time to come up with some new lies.
> 
> The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under socialism. What did Russia turn to to rebuild? Capitalism.
Click to expand...


Russia's hardly richer today, than it was 30 years ago.

Furthermore, Russia as a Capitalist country has a huge immigration problem, unlike Russia as a Communist country.

Capitalism clearly is the big culprit behind mass-immigration.

Illegal immigration to Russia - Wikipedia

Russia needs immigrants, but can it accept them?

Analysis: Russia's Far East Turning Chinese


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does it always end in collapse? Nice fake chart.
> 
> 
> 
> Because British Capitalist retards like you kicked, and screamed Fascism is wrong..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kicking and screaming doesn’t cause economic collapse, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Capitalists first took out Mussolini.... Even though the British Capitalists killed much more than him.
> 
> I think it's clear that they were intent on wiping out Fascism.
> 
> Even though Mussolini lacked blood on his hand in comparison to British Capitalists did in Dresden Firebombing, or a Bengali terror Famine, or in the Yalta, and Potsdam for the Soviet takeover.
> 
> It was important for British Capitalists to cleanse the World of Fascism.
Click to expand...


"blood on hands"  ------the brits?      for sure----some blood


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism died in 1929, socialism has been bailing it out, ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve used that same idiotic line every day for the past 12 months. It’s time to come up with some new lies.
> 
> The U.S.S.R. completely collapsed under socialism. What did Russia turn to to rebuild? Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia's hardly richer today, than it was 30 years ago.
> 
> Furthermore, Russia as a Capitalist country has a huge immigration problem, unlike Russia as a Communist country.
> 
> Capitalism clearly is the big culprit behind mass-immigration.
Click to expand...


good point-----people go where things are better


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my government to make sure White America exists on
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not up to government, snowflake. That’s up to white America to engage in the right behaviors. If they make the right choices (education, lawful actions, monogamous marriages, etc.), they will flourish. If they make the wrong choices (drugs, alcohol, promiscuity, illegal activity, etc.), they will facilitate their own demise. Either way - government has *nothing* to do with it.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> that our unique culture is preserved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not up to government, snowflake. That’s up to white America to engage in the right behaviors. If they make the right choices (education, lawful actions, monogamous marriages, etc.), they will “preserve” their own culture. If they make the wrong choices (drugs, alcohol, promiscuity, illegal activity, etc.), they will facilitate the demise of their own culture. Either way - government has *nothing* to do with it.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> that we don't lose our Jobs to China, Vietnam, and Mexico hurting society economically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not up to government, snowflake. That’s up to all of America to engage in the right behaviors. If they make the right choices (education, pro-business policies such as low taxes, limited regulations, etc.), then jobs will not only remain here - but will move here from other nations. If they make the wrong choices (socialist idiocy that you advocate for like high taxes, high regulations, greedy unions, etc.), they will force jobs overseas as the Dumbocrats have been doing for decades now. Either way - government has *nothing* to do with it.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the stupid, and criminals of society are punished for having kids for Positive Eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t get to engage in murder and/or sterilization just becuase you hate other people, Hitler. Sorry. It’s not happening. Ever.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that the government should do nothing, and that we should degrade society, because you are oblivious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No snowflake. I don’t “believe” anything. I know for a fact that what you advocate is criminal. It is an egregious violation of the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...


As I said your solution to all problems is "Do Nothing" which is FAILING.

It would help for White America to survive, if they weren't flooded by non-Whites.

The government does next to nothing, including Trump.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my government to make sure White America exists on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the stupid, and criminals of society are punished for having kids for Positive Eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t get to engage in murder and/or sterilization just becuase you hate other people, Hitler. Sorry. It’s not happening. Ever.
Click to expand...


I never said engage in murder, and / or sterilization.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my government to make sure White America exists on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the stupid, and criminals of society are punished for having kids for Positive Eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t get to engage in murder and/or sterilization just becuase you hate other people, Hitler. Sorry. It’s not happening. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said engage in murder, and / or sterilization.
Click to expand...


did the ladies in your house do pierogies  for  the NEW YEAR?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society falls, you will be burdened.
> 
> 
> 
> You call for fascism out of fear that you’ll have to live under fascism from black people. You are literally too stupid to see the irony or even understand what you are calling for.
> 
> All of which boils down to _this_: you’re a moron (too dumb to see what you’re calling for) and a pussy (calling for it out of fear). You can’t understand why I don’t see it your way. Well, I’m not stupid and I’m not a pussy like you. And that’s what it takes to see things your way: fear and ignorance.
Click to expand...


No, I understand what I'm calling for, and no it's you who's too dumb, you're too dumb to get much of anything.

I have outlined plans to combat your Capitalist failures, and liberty.

1.) You think it's a Liberty for stupid, and criminals to have more kids.

I think that we should crack down on that, by promoting a cash reward / punishment system based on IQ, and criminal record.

2.) You hardly care about, and many Capitalists think it's a Liberty to hire Illegals to Balkanize the U.S.A with many hateful spiteful Mexicans, who don't respect us, who vote Democrat, and who undermine wages.

I think we should jail those who hire Illegals, and cut off all benefits to illegals.

3.) You think it's a Liberty to outsource American jobs to China, Mexico, and Vietnam etc. even though it  takes solid jobs out of the hands of Americans.

I think we should jail those outsource jobs, to maximize national interest.

4.) You think it's Liberty to replace American workers with robots / automation.

I think we should limit automation in the workplace by regulating the work-place.


----------



## there4eyeM

"As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'."

The low the level of basic language skills among participants on USMB  is a never ending source of wonder. Almost no matter what one says, it is willfully or idiotically misconstrued.
The above quote is an example. It talks about 'fascism', using the original sense of the word. It states that fascism centralizes power around the sense of state/nation. This means there is intolerance of alternative concepts. The statement does not say that fascism is the only system that is, thus, totalitarian. In fact, the statement does not mention 'right' or 'left'. It merely says that fascism is not liberal. That is a fact, and one that should be obvious. Yet, responses to the statement reveal diversion into the absurd.

Hitler was a fascist and a totalitarian who believed in ridiculous ideas of race and history and profited from socio-economic chaos resulting from war. Stalin was an amoral totalitarian who profited from socio-economic chaos resulting from revolution. That there is not much qualitative difference between them does not mean distinctions are impossible.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone realizes that the left are the facists - *trying* to control the masses, control the media, etc. Even Julian Assange.
> 
> View attachment 169032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Left is controlling people's minds with Hollywood, Media, in Academia, and now Censorship. Then obviously "Doing Nothing" isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note the keyword above, my fragile little snowflake.
Click to expand...


You are the snowflake.

You think like a Girl.

Study proving Individualism, and Equality (Your ideals) are more championed by Girls, and less  by Men.

Gender differences in the cooperative, competitive, and individualistic social values of children


----------



## EverCurious

^^ Totally just lolled at that.

Fucking sexist...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except virtually 99.9% of those dying of hunger are *Third-World* people, most of them Brown
> 
> 
> 
> And literally *none* of those 3rd world nations are operating under capitalism. None. You just proved that capitalism works and socialism fails. Thank you!
Click to expand...


The 3rd World is not Socialist in the way you think.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

there4eyeM said:


> "As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'."
> Hitler was a fascist and a totalitarian who believed in ridiculous ideas of race and history and profited from socio-economic chaos resulting from war. Stalin was an amoral totalitarian who profited from socio-economic chaos resulting from revolution. That there is not much qualitative difference between them does not mean distinctions are impossible.



But, but, but Capitalism hasn't killed... Except it has.

Britain responsible the deaths of 35 million Indians, politician who says we need to face up to colonial past points out

https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-ha...-37-victim-nations-since-world-war-ii/5492051


----------



## there4eyeM

Yes, ruthless people kill.


----------



## danielpalos

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The communists have predicted a financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.  Communism isn't economics.  It's the opposite of economics, as is fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The labor theory of value is obviously absurd.  That's all the proof needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove that Communists predicted financial panic every year since the death of Karl Marx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the Communist Manfesto.  It says capitalism is doomed to blow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Capitalism is doing so great, why do we have a decline in real wages?
Click to expand...


Right wing socialism on a national basis that helps the rich get richer at the expense of the less fortunate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society falls, you will be burdened.
> 
> 
> 
> You call for fascism out of fear that you’ll have to live under fascism from black people. You are literally too stupid to see the irony or even understand what you are calling for.
Click to expand...


You are a Liberal who probably supports these poor little victim Blacks getting owned by the big bad Poles.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Not really.... Liberty can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A lot of Republicans think that Rap music, or Porn cause a lot of issues.


It does...but only for the individual engaging in that behavior. That’s the beauty of liberty. Collectivism allows the minority to drag down all of society. Liberty ensures that only failures fail - successful people are allowed to survive and thrive.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.... Liberty can cause a lot of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169346
Click to expand...

End the drug war!


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You are a Liberal who probably supports these poor little victim Blacks getting owned by the big bad Poles.


Good Lord you absolutely are the epitome of the dumb polack. Yes - I really do support those blacks and muslims in your videos getting owned. They got exactly what they deserved becuase they were the dirt-bag aggressors. You’re too stupid to even understand what you said.

Secondly, you’re too stupid to realize that ever video you posted it was 2 or more dumb polacks against 1 aggressor (proving yet again that dumb polacks are _pussies_ who only stand up when they greatly outnumber the opposition).


----------



## hadit

The term fascism has become a battle ground because both right and left want to pin it on the other. Forget about that. What's really happening here is left wing authoritarianism, in which they seek to impose their ideology at the point of a gun. They're successfully distracting attention away from that onto the pointless " You're fascist! No, you're fascist!" argument.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.... Liberty can cause a lot of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169346
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the drug war!
Click to expand...

We’ve tried - the Dumbocrats won’t let us. Remember when Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats controlled the entire federal government and decided to egregiously violate the U.S. Constitution with Obamacare rather than ending the drug war? Yeah...I do too.


----------



## P@triot

hadit said:


> The term fascism has become a battle ground because both right and left want to pin it on the other. Forget about that. What's really happening here is left wing authoritarianism, in which they seek to impose their ideology at the point of a gun. They're successfully distracting attention away from that onto the pointless " You're fascist! No, you're fascist!" argument.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually - that’s exactly what I’ve been saying. Fascism is pure authoritarianism/totalitarianism. The polar opposite of right-wing.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.... Liberty can cause a lot of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169346
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the drug war!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve tried - the Dumbocrats won’t let us. Remember when Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats controlled the entire federal government and decided to egregiously violate the U.S. Constitution with Obamacare rather than ending the drug war? Yeah...I do too.
Click to expand...

that was then, this is now.  there is no drug war clause in the doctrine of the Republicans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Republicans think that Rap music, or Porn cause a lot of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> It does...but only for the individual engaging in that behavior. That’s the beauty of liberty. Collectivism allows the minority to drag down all of society. Liberty ensures that only failures fail - successful people are allowed to survive and thrive.
Click to expand...


Actually... The U.S.A is a Liberal society.... Where minorities wield power to drag down the majority (White males)

In Totalitarian society, generally the Majorities wield more power, actually.

The U.S.A is a society where White males have been castrated.... Because a lot of them are like you... They believe in Do nothing Liberty.... BIG MISTAKE.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term fascism has become a battle ground because both right and left want to pin it on the other. Forget about that. What's really happening here is left wing authoritarianism, in which they seek to impose their ideology at the point of a gun. They're successfully distracting attention away from that onto the pointless " You're fascist! No, you're fascist!" argument.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - that’s exactly what I’ve been saying. Fascism is pure authoritarianism/totalitarianism. The polar opposite of right-wing.
Click to expand...


By definition most Americans are Liberals.

Yes, you are actually a Liberal.

Britannica says so too.

liberalism | Definition, History, & Facts


Liberalism, political doctrine that takes protecting and enhancing the freedom of the individual to be the central problem of politics. Liberals typically believe that government is necessary to protect individuals from being harmed by others, but they also recognize that government itself can pose a threat to liberty. As the revolutionary American pamphleteer Thomas Paine expressed it in _Common Sense_ (1776), government is at best “a necessary evil.” Laws, judges, and police are needed to secure the individual’s life and liberty, but their coercive power may also be turned against him. The problem, then, is to devise a system that gives government the power necessary to protect individual liberty but also prevents those who govern from abusing that power.

The problem is compounded when one asks whether this is all that government can or should do on behalf of individual freedom. Some liberals—the so-called neoclassical liberals, or libertarians—answer that it is. Since the late 19th century, however, most liberals have insisted that the powers of government can promote as well as protect the freedom of the individual. According to modern liberalism, the chief task of government is to remove obstacles that prevent individuals from living freely or from fully realizing their potential. Such obstacles include poverty, disease, discrimination, and ignorance. The disagreement among liberals over whether government should promote individual freedom rather than merely protect it is reflected to some extent in the different prevailing conceptions of liberalism in the United States and Europe since the late 20th century. In the United States liberalism is associated with the welfare-state policies of the New Deal program of the Democratic administration of Pres. Franklin D. Roosevelt, whereas in Europe it is more commonly associated with a commitment to limited government and laissez-faire economic policies (_see below_ Contemporary liberalism).

This article discusses the political foundations and history of liberalism from the 17th century to the present. For coverage of classical and contemporary philosophical liberalism, _see_political philosophy. For biographies of individual philosophers, _see_ John Locke; John Stuart Mill; John Rawls.

*General Characteristics*
Liberalism is derived from two related features of Western culture. The first is the West’s preoccupation with individuality, as compared to the emphasis in other civilizations on status, caste, and tradition. Throughout much of history, the individual has been submerged in and subordinate to his clan, tribe, ethnic group, or kingdom. Liberalism is the culmination of developments in Western society that produced a sense of the importance of human individuality, a liberation of the individual from complete subservience to the group, and a relaxation of the tight hold of custom, law, and authority. In this respect, liberalism stands for the emancipation of the individual. _See also_ individualism.

Liberalism also derives from the practice of adversariality in European political and economic life, a process in which institutionalized competition—such as the competition between different political parties in electoral contests, between prosecution and defense in adversary procedure, or between different producers in a market economy (_see_ monopoly and competition)—generates a dynamic social order. Adversarial systems have always been precarious, however, and it took a long time for the belief in adversariality to emerge from the more traditional view, traceable at least to Plato, that the state should be an organic structure, like a beehive, in which the different social classes cooperate by performing distinct yet complementary roles. The belief that competition is an essential part of a political systemand that good government requires a vigorous opposition was still considered strange in most European countries in the early 19th century.

Underlying the liberal belief in adversariality is the conviction that human beings are essentially rational creatures capable of settling their political disputes through dialogue and compromise. This aspect of liberalism became particularly prominent in 20th-century projects aimed at eliminating war and resolving disagreements between states through organizations such as the League of Nations, the United Nations, and the International Court of Justice (World Court).

Liberalism has a close but sometimes uneasy relationship with democracy. At the centre of democratic doctrine is the belief that governments derive their authority from popular election; liberalism, on the other hand, is primarily concerned with the scope of governmental activity. Liberals often have been wary of democracy, then, because of fears that it might generate a tyranny by the majority. One might briskly say, therefore, that democracy looks after majorities and liberalism after unpopular minorities.

Like other political doctrines, liberalism is highly sensitive to time and circumstance. Each country’s liberalism is different, and it changes in each generation. The historical development of liberalism over recent centuries has been a movement from mistrust of the state’s power on the ground that it tends to be misused, to a willingness to use the power of government to correct perceived inequities in the distribution of wealth resulting from economic competition—inequities that purportedly deprive some people of an equal opportunity to live freely. The expansion of governmental power and responsibility sought by liberals in the 20th century was clearly opposed to the contraction of government advocated by liberals a century earlier. In the 19th century liberals generally formed the party of business and the entrepreneurial middle class; for much of the 20th century they were more likely to work to restrict and regulate business in order to provide greater opportunities for labourers and consumers. In each case, however, the liberals’ inspiration was the same: a hostility to concentrations of power that threaten the freedom of the individual and prevent him from realizing his full potential, along with a willingness to reexamine and reform social institutions in the light of new needs. This willingness is tempered by an aversion to sudden, cataclysmic change, which is what sets off the liberal from the radical. It is this very eagerness to welcome and encourage useful change, however, that distinguishes the liberal from the conservative, who believes that change is at least as likely to result in loss as in gain.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The U.S.A is a society where White males have been castrated.... Because a lot of them are like you... They believe in Do nothing Liberty.... BIG MISTAKE.


Castration is asking someone to control you’re life because you’re not man enough to handle life. Liberty requires big boys with brains. Both eliminate polacks.


----------



## danielpalos

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term fascism has become a battle ground because both right and left want to pin it on the other. Forget about that. What's really happening here is left wing authoritarianism, in which they seek to impose their ideology at the point of a gun. They're successfully distracting attention away from that onto the pointless " You're fascist! No, you're fascist!" argument.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - that’s exactly what I’ve been saying. Fascism is pure authoritarianism/totalitarianism. The polar opposite of right-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By definition most Americans are Liberals.
> 
> Yes, you are actually a Liberal.
> 
> Britannica says so too.
> 
> liberalism | Definition, History, & Facts
> 
> 
> Liberalism, political doctrine that takes protecting and enhancing the freedom of the individual to be the central problem of politics. Liberals typically believe that government is necessary to protect individuals from being harmed by others, but they also recognize that government itself can pose a threat to liberty. As the revolutionary American pamphleteer Thomas Paine expressed it in _Common Sense_ (1776), government is at best “a necessary evil.” Laws, judges, and police are needed to secure the individual’s life and liberty, but their coercive power may also be turned against him. The problem, then, is to devise a system that gives government the power necessary to protect individual liberty but also prevents those who govern from abusing that power.
> 
> The problem is compounded when one asks whether this is all that government can or should do on behalf of individual freedom. Some liberals—the so-called neoclassical liberals, or libertarians—answer that it is. Since the late 19th century, however, most liberals have insisted that the powers of government can promote as well as protect the freedom of the individual. According to modern liberalism, the chief task of government is to remove obstacles that prevent individuals from living freely or from fully realizing their potential. Such obstacles include poverty, disease, discrimination, and ignorance. The disagreement among liberals over whether government should promote individual freedom rather than merely protect it is reflected to some extent in the different prevailing conceptions of liberalism in the United States and Europe since the late 20th century. In the United States liberalism is associated with the welfare-state policies of the New Deal program of the Democratic administration of Pres. Franklin D. Roosevelt, whereas in Europe it is more commonly associated with a commitment to limited government and laissez-faire economic policies (_see below_ Contemporary liberalism).
> 
> This article discusses the political foundations and history of liberalism from the 17th century to the present. For coverage of classical and contemporary philosophical liberalism, _see_political philosophy. For biographies of individual philosophers, _see_ John Locke; John Stuart Mill; John Rawls.
> 
> *General Characteristics*
> Liberalism is derived from two related features of Western culture. The first is the West’s preoccupation with individuality, as compared to the emphasis in other civilizations on status, caste, and tradition. Throughout much of history, the individual has been submerged in and subordinate to his clan, tribe, ethnic group, or kingdom. Liberalism is the culmination of developments in Western society that produced a sense of the importance of human individuality, a liberation of the individual from complete subservience to the group, and a relaxation of the tight hold of custom, law, and authority. In this respect, liberalism stands for the emancipation of the individual. _See also_ individualism.
> 
> Liberalism also derives from the practice of adversariality in European political and economic life, a process in which institutionalized competition—such as the competition between different political parties in electoral contests, between prosecution and defense in adversary procedure, or between different producers in a market economy (_see_ monopoly and competition)—generates a dynamic social order. Adversarial systems have always been precarious, however, and it took a long time for the belief in adversariality to emerge from the more traditional view, traceable at least to Plato, that the state should be an organic structure, like a beehive, in which the different social classes cooperate by performing distinct yet complementary roles. The belief that competition is an essential part of a political systemand that good government requires a vigorous opposition was still considered strange in most European countries in the early 19th century.
> 
> Underlying the liberal belief in adversariality is the conviction that human beings are essentially rational creatures capable of settling their political disputes through dialogue and compromise. This aspect of liberalism became particularly prominent in 20th-century projects aimed at eliminating war and resolving disagreements between states through organizations such as the League of Nations, the United Nations, and the International Court of Justice (World Court).
> 
> Liberalism has a close but sometimes uneasy relationship with democracy. At the centre of democratic doctrine is the belief that governments derive their authority from popular election; liberalism, on the other hand, is primarily concerned with the scope of governmental activity. Liberals often have been wary of democracy, then, because of fears that it might generate a tyranny by the majority. One might briskly say, therefore, that democracy looks after majorities and liberalism after unpopular minorities.
> 
> Like other political doctrines, liberalism is highly sensitive to time and circumstance. Each country’s liberalism is different, and it changes in each generation. The historical development of liberalism over recent centuries has been a movement from mistrust of the state’s power on the ground that it tends to be misused, to a willingness to use the power of government to correct perceived inequities in the distribution of wealth resulting from economic competition—inequities that purportedly deprive some people of an equal opportunity to live freely. The expansion of governmental power and responsibility sought by liberals in the 20th century was clearly opposed to the contraction of government advocated by liberals a century earlier. In the 19th century liberals generally formed the party of business and the entrepreneurial middle class; for much of the 20th century they were more likely to work to restrict and regulate business in order to provide greater opportunities for labourers and consumers. In each case, however, the liberals’ inspiration was the same: a hostility to concentrations of power that threaten the freedom of the individual and prevent him from realizing his full potential, along with a willingness to reexamine and reform social institutions in the light of new needs. This willingness is tempered by an aversion to sudden, cataclysmic change, which is what sets off the liberal from the radical. It is this very eagerness to welcome and encourage useful change, however, that distinguishes the liberal from the conservative, who believes that change is at least as likely to result in loss as in gain.
Click to expand...

Our Founding Fathers established a liberal welfare State not an alleged conservative, warfare State.


----------



## regent

America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.


----------



## danielpalos

The Tennessee Valley Authority bailed out the South.  

FDR's brand of socialism, works hard every day.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Our Founding Fathers established a liberal welfare State


They did no such thing, snowflake. And no matter how many times you post that *lie*, it won’t make it true.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> FDR's brand of socialism, works hard every day...


...to collapse the United States.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.A is a society where White males have been castrated.... Because a lot of them are like you... They believe in Do nothing Liberty.... BIG MISTAKE.
> 
> 
> 
> Castration is asking someone to control you’re life because you’re not man enough to handle life. Liberty requires big boys with brains. Both eliminate polacks.
Click to expand...


You have no goals, plans to dominate, or compete with Leftists.

Therefor Leftists dominate.... But wait... You're a Liberal.... So you don't care.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's brand of socialism, works hard every day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...to collapse the United States.
Click to expand...

Watch the YouTube video on the Tennessee Valley Authority.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Founding Fathers established a liberal welfare State
> 
> 
> 
> They did no such thing, snowflake. And no matter how many times you post that *lie*, it won’t make it true.
Click to expand...

Of course they did, they even wrote it in the federal doctrine.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You have no...plans to dominate


I am exceedingly proud that I have no plans to “dominate”. I plan to ensure that liberty survives and thrives. I’ve already won. The left just isn’t intelligent enough to know it yet.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Of course they did, they even wrote it in the federal doctrine.


You mean the one that explicitly limited the federal government to 18 enumerated powers? Not one of which includes “welfare” of _any_ kind.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting they didn't?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you suggesting they didn't?
Click to expand...

There is no “suggestion” about it. America has had _charity_ since the U.S. Constitution. But welfare? That’s literally more absurd than claiming that America has had the NFL since the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did, they even wrote it in the federal doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one that explicitly limited the federal government to 18 enumerated powers? Not one of which includes “welfare” of _any_ kind.
Click to expand...

The powers to pay the debts, and provide for the common defense and general welfare of the United States, are general powers. They are not major or common powers, except for the common defense.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did, they even wrote it in the federal doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one that explicitly limited the federal government to 18 enumerated powers? Not one of which includes “welfare” of _any_ kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The powers to pay the debts, and provide for the common defense and general welfare of the United States, are general powers.
Click to expand...

Except that there are *no* “general powers”. There *never* were. Thanks for playing.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you suggesting they didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no “suggestion” about it. America has had _charity_ since the U.S. Constitution. But welfare? That’s literally more absurd than claiming that America has had the NFL since the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...




Does America have welfare now? Did it have welfare during the Great Depression. Of course if you make the definitions, for welfare, as has been done with fascism, you can define most things and declare your definitions correct. So we should start with your definition of welfare. What is welfare, what is charity? We can leave the NFL for later.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Does America have welfare now?


If you have to ask a question that rudimentary, you really shouldn’t be here.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Of course if you make the definitions, for welfare, as has been done with fascism, you can define most things and declare your definitions correct.


I know how much facts irritate you Regent...but...here is yet another *PhD* confirming what rational people already know: that fascism is totalitarianism - which is exclusively left-wing and completely incompatible with the right-wing ideology.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you suggesting they didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no “suggestion” about it. America has had _charity_ since the U.S. Constitution. But welfare? That’s literally more absurd than claiming that America has had the NFL since the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does America have welfare now? Did it have welfare during the Great Depression. Of course if you make the definitions, for welfare, as has been done with fascism, you can define most things and declare your definitions correct. So we should start with your definition of welfare. What is welfare, what is charity? We can leave the NFL for later.
Click to expand...

Charity is voluntary.  Paying for welfare is compulsory.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did, they even wrote it in the federal doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one that explicitly limited the federal government to 18 enumerated powers? Not one of which includes “welfare” of _any_ kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The powers to pay the debts, and provide for the common defense and general welfare of the United States, are general powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that there are *no* “general powers”. There *never* were. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

Yes, they are.  Why do you believe they are not the general powers delegated by the People, to Congress?


----------



## danielpalos

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you suggesting they didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no “suggestion” about it. America has had _charity_ since the U.S. Constitution. But welfare? That’s literally more absurd than claiming that America has had the NFL since the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does America have welfare now? Did it have welfare during the Great Depression. Of course if you make the definitions, for welfare, as has been done with fascism, you can define most things and declare your definitions correct. So we should start with your definition of welfare. What is welfare, what is charity? We can leave the NFL for later.
Click to expand...

did you know that Both terms, promote and provide are used in reference to the general welfare but not the common defense?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if you make the definitions, for welfare, as has been done with fascism, you can define most things and declare your definitions correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how much facts irritate you Regent...but...here is yet another *PhD* confirming what rational people already know: that fascism is totalitarianism - which is exclusively left-wing and completely incompatible with the right-wing ideology.
Click to expand...

yes, your right wing alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are incompatible with the left, because the right wing refuses to pay higher tax rates for them.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you suggesting they didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no “suggestion” about it. America has had _charity_ since the U.S. Constitution. But welfare? That’s literally more absurd than claiming that America has had the NFL since the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does America have welfare now? Did it have welfare during the Great Depression. Of course if you make the definitions, for welfare, as has been done with fascism, you can define most things and declare your definitions correct. So we should start with your definition of welfare. What is welfare, what is charity? We can leave the NFL for later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charity is voluntary.  Paying for welfare is compulsory.
Click to expand...

Your point?  It is a Power delegated to Congress for the benefit of the People of our Republic.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Yes, they are.  Why do you believe they are not the general powers delegated by the People, to Congress?


1. Because there were no “general” powers _ever_ granted

2. It as a legal document made by the greatest legal minds of that time. They didn’t half-ass it with “general” powers.

3. They clearly and explicitly restricted the federal government to 18 enumerated powers. They didn’t leave the slightest shred of doubt about the fact that the states retained all of the power and they were _delegating_ 18 specific items to the federal government because it made sense to be completely united in those 18 items and to have them centrally managed.

4. A government with “general” powers is a government with *unlimited* powers. A fact that I’ve illustrated many times (and which you’ve run from like the disingenuous troll that you are).

5. I’ve proven you wrong hundreds of times by quoting Thomas Jefferson who specifically addressed this on two different occasions to clarify exactly what the founders position was and what the U.S. Constitution said.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Why do you believe they are not the general powers delegated by the People, to Congress?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Because there were no “general” powers _ever_ granted
> 
> 2. It as a legal document made by the greatest legal minds of that time. They didn’t half-ass it with “general” powers.
> 
> 3. They clearly and explicitly restricted the federal government to 18 enumerated powers. They didn’t leave the slightest shred of doubt about the fact that the states retained all of the power and they were _delegating_ 18 specific items to the federal government because it made sense to be completely united in those 18 items and to have them centrally managed.
> 
> 4. A government with “general” powers is a government with *unlimited* powers. A fact that I’ve illustrated many times (and which you’ve run from like the disingenuous troll that you are).
> 
> 5. I’ve proven you wrong hundreds of times by quoting Thomas Jefferson who specifically addressed this on two different occasions to clarify exactly what the founders position was and what the U.S. Constitution said.
Click to expand...

It is, specifically for the general welfare since it is specifically the power delegated for the general, not common welfare.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> It is, specifically for the general welfare since it is *specifically the power delegated for the general*, not common welfare.


That may be the most illiterate statement ever made on USMB. “Specifically the power delegated for the general”? Are you freaking kidding me? 

Here’s the thing - the federal government was delegated (key word) 18 enumerated powers. Unless you can’t count, then there is absolutely no doubt that the “General Welfare” clause is *not* a power itself. It is a term to encompass what the federal government could do within their 18 enumerated powers so that the founders did not have to draft a 14,000 page document outlining everything the federal government could fund under defense, under the patent office, under coining currency, etc.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> This country has no central planning. *So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the weakened U.S.A*, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt. We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country has no central planning. *So, when Mexico steps in and props up a Mexican majority fifth column to our demise, and then China decides to invade the weakened U.S.A*, and colonize it for not paying back W Bush's War debt. We can blame Capitalist idiots for this all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170344
Click to expand...

]


You just don't get much of anything, because like most Liberals you're incapable of logical processes.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, specifically for the general welfare since it is *specifically the power delegated for the general*, not common welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be the most illiterate statement ever made on USMB. “Specifically the power delegated for the general”? Are you freaking kidding me?
> 
> Here’s the thing - the federal government was delegated (key word) 18 enumerated powers. Unless you can’t count, then there is absolutely no doubt that the “General Welfare” clause is *not* a power itself. It is a term to encompass what the federal government could do within their 18 enumerated powers so that the founders did not have to draft a 14,000 page document outlining everything the federal government could fund under defense, under the patent office, under coining currency, etc.
Click to expand...

That is the republican doctrine, not the federal doctrine.  

When are the republicans going to be moral enough to bear true witness to their own doctrine, before criticizing others.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> That is the republican doctrine, not the federal doctrine.


That’s *not* a Republican “doctrine”. That’s the U.S. Constitution. Deal with it.


----------



## Rigby5

While I am an extreme leftists, the 9th amendment of the Bill of Rights precludes any federal jurisdiction beyond the explicit articles.
And welfare is not one of them.  States should be doing welfare, not the feds.  But the feds also should not be taxing for welfare then.


----------



## deanrd

David Duke: Voting against Trump is 'treason to your heritage'

Nazi's wouldn't be caught dead voting for anyone but a Republican.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You just don't get much of anything, because like most Liberals you're incapable of logical processes.


You are the liberal, snowflake. You’re the pussy crying like chicken little declaring that Jews and black people will make you their sex slave if we all don’t surrender liberty immediately.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> David Duke: Voting against Trump is 'treason to your heritage'
> 
> Nazi's wouldn't be caught dead voting for anyone but a Republican.


That’s not a Nazi, dumb ass. Duke was KKK. And guess what? That’s a typical propaganda tactic of the left. Convince everyone you’re rooting for the person you actually want to lose in hopes that their hatred for you will get them to vote the opposite.


----------



## regent

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has had welfare since the Constitution, and even before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you suggesting they didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no “suggestion” about it. America has had _charity_ since the U.S. Constitution. But welfare? That’s literally more absurd than claiming that America has had the NFL since the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does America have welfare now? Did it have welfare during the Great Depression. Of course if you make the definitions, for welfare, as has been done with fascism, you can define most things and declare your definitions correct. So we should start with your definition of welfare. What is welfare, what is charity? We can leave the NFL for later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charity is voluntary.  Paying for welfare is compulsory.
Click to expand...

So America has had welfare since the Constitution.


P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke: Voting against Trump is 'treason to your heritage'
> 
> Nazi's wouldn't be caught dead voting for anyone but a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not a Nazi, dumb ass. Duke was KKK. And guess what? That’s a typical propaganda tactic of the left. Convince everyone you’re rooting for the person you actually want to lose in hopes that their hatred for you will get them to vote the opposite.
Click to expand...

Did both the Nazi and the KKK believe in racial superiority?


----------



## Reasonable




----------



## Votto

Rigby5 said:


> While I am an extreme leftists, the 9th amendment of the Bill of Rights precludes any federal jurisdiction beyond the explicit articles.
> And welfare is not one of them.  States should be doing welfare, not the feds.  But the feds also should not be taxing for welfare then.



All left wingers need to do is bring up the general welfare clause and say, "See, I believe whatever it may be that I want is for the general welfare so it's Constitutional"

Makes for a quick discussion and you need to know virtually nothing else, which is probably the case anyway.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get much of anything, because like most Liberals you're incapable of logical processes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the liberal, snowflake. You’re the pussy crying like chicken little declaring that Jews and black people will make you their sex slave if we all don’t surrender liberty immediately.
Click to expand...


You are by definition a Liberal

You are in fact a Liberal, you support Racial equality.

You're obviously not smart enough to see many Communist like Whites are being used to divide, and conquer America along side of Jews, Blacks, and Mexicans etc.

They want to take away your freedom of speech, and you don't want to fight back, because you're a weak, moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Patriot in a few years at the Pool.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the republican doctrine, not the federal doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s *not* a Republican “doctrine”. That’s the U.S. Constitution. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

no, it isn't.  it is the republican doctrine not the federal doctrine.


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 170463


Yeah...because that's how the left marches (like your picture above with Barack Insane Obama). Unfortunately for you, you live in an era where your propaganda doesn't hold up thanks to technology. Here is how the left actually marches...


----------



## P@triot

Progressive propaganda in full swing...


> ric Lieberman at The Daily Caller recently found that the fact checks displayed in Google’s search engine results are targeted almost exclusively at conservative publications. You can test it out yourself.


Almost _exclusively_ targeting conservative publications (ironic of course considering that conservatives are the one's almost exclusively telling the truth).

Google's New 'Fact-Checker' Is Partisan Garbage


----------



## P@triot

Fascism in its purest form...


> Campus Reform posted audio footage of an in-class rant by a sociology professor at the University of California, Merced, in which he said he would never debate conservative commentator Ben Shapiro — but did offer to fight him.
> 
> “Y’all think I wouldn’t enjoy ripping this fool’s shoulder out of his socket? Oh my God, y’all don’t know. Y’all don’t know,” lecturer Fernando Cortes Chirino can be heard saying.


Like all progressives, this facist refuses to debate because the left has been so thoroughly and so soundly defeated on the battlefield of ideas. So instead he wants to resort to force and violence.

Listen: California professor refuses to debate Ben Shapiro — but would like to fight him


----------



## danielpalos

A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage so the health care sector can reform itself via Capitalism!


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage so the health care sector can reform itself via Capitalism!



And you've popped up again for another round of fallacies and excuses.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage so the health care sector can reform itself via Capitalism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've popped up again for another round of fallacies and excuses.
Click to expand...

projecting much, right winger?

Higher paid labor can afford to pay for healthcare products and services.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage so the health care sector can reform itself via Capitalism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've popped up again for another round of fallacies and excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, right winger?
> 
> Higher paid labor can afford to pay for healthcare products and services.
Click to expand...


I've destroyed your argument too many times to pretend you'll learn from yet another drubbing.


----------



## Dschrute3

Socialism/Progressivism is Communism. And Communism = Totalitarianism. Most people who boast about being 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', are Communists. They may not realize it, but it's the truth. Most are what Lenin called 'Useful Idiots.'

Everyone needs to check out the documentary 'Agenda.' It's on Amazon Prime right now. The Communist agenda in America has been ongoing for almost 100yrs. Folks really should watch the film. It lays it all out.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage so the health care sector can reform itself via Capitalism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've popped up again for another round of fallacies and excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, right winger?
> 
> Higher paid labor can afford to pay for healthcare products and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've destroyed your argument too many times to pretend you'll learn from yet another drubbing.
Click to expand...

dude, you Have no argument if you believe in speculative growth through tax cuts.


----------



## danielpalos

Dschrute3 said:


> Socialism/Progressivism is Communism. And Communism = Totalitarianism. Most people who boast about being 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', are Communists. They may not realize it, but it's the truth. Most are what Lenin called 'Useful Idiots.'
> 
> Everyone needs to check out the documentary 'Agenda.' It's on Amazon Prime right now. The Communist agenda in America has been ongoing for almost 100yrs. Folks really should watch the film. It lays it all out.


Appealing to ignorance is usually, right wing fantasy.


----------



## Dschrute3

danielpalos said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism/Progressivism is Communism. And Communism = Totalitarianism. Most people who boast about being 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', are Communists. They may not realize it, but it's the truth. Most are what Lenin called 'Useful Idiots.'
> 
> Everyone needs to check out the documentary 'Agenda.' It's on Amazon Prime right now. The Communist agenda in America has been ongoing for almost 100yrs. Folks really should watch the film. It lays it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Appealing to ignorance is usually, right wing fantasy.
Click to expand...


Useful Idiot gibberish. Even you Communists should watch 'Agenda.' You might just realize you're being used. You don't have to be a Useful Idiot your whole life.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dschrute3 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism/Progressivism is Communism. And Communism = Totalitarianism. Most people who boast about being 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', are Communists. They may not realize it, but it's the truth. Most are what Lenin called 'Useful Idiots.'
> 
> Everyone needs to check out the documentary 'Agenda.' It's on Amazon Prime right now. The Communist agenda in America has been ongoing for almost 100yrs. Folks really should watch the film. It lays it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Appealing to ignorance is usually, right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useful Idiot gibberish. Even you Communists should watch 'Agenda.' You might just realize you're being used. You don't have to be a Useful Idiot your whole life.
Click to expand...




I've seen his posts.

He does have to be a Useful Idiot his whole life.


----------



## Dschrute3

PoliticalChic said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism/Progressivism is Communism. And Communism = Totalitarianism. Most people who boast about being 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', are Communists. They may not realize it, but it's the truth. Most are what Lenin called 'Useful Idiots.'
> 
> Everyone needs to check out the documentary 'Agenda.' It's on Amazon Prime right now. The Communist agenda in America has been ongoing for almost 100yrs. Folks really should watch the film. It lays it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Appealing to ignorance is usually, right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useful Idiot gibberish. Even you Communists should watch 'Agenda.' You might just realize you're being used. You don't have to be a Useful Idiot your whole life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen his posts.
> 
> He does have to be a Useful Idiot his whole life.
Click to expand...


Ha, i urge even Communists like him to watch the documentary 'Agenda.' Most Communists don't realize they're Communists, or what the agenda's about. They delude themselves by calling themselves 'Socialists' or 'Progressives.' Lenin called them 'Useful Idiots.' They just need to become more informed.


----------



## danielpalos

Dschrute3 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism/Progressivism is Communism. And Communism = Totalitarianism. Most people who boast about being 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', are Communists. They may not realize it, but it's the truth. Most are what Lenin called 'Useful Idiots.'
> 
> Everyone needs to check out the documentary 'Agenda.' It's on Amazon Prime right now. The Communist agenda in America has been ongoing for almost 100yrs. Folks really should watch the film. It lays it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Appealing to ignorance is usually, right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useful Idiot gibberish. Even you Communists should watch 'Agenda.' You might just realize you're being used. You don't have to be a Useful Idiot your whole life.
Click to expand...

Capitalism died in 1929; only the right wing, never gets it.


----------



## Dschrute3

danielpalos said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism/Progressivism is Communism. And Communism = Totalitarianism. Most people who boast about being 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', are Communists. They may not realize it, but it's the truth. Most are what Lenin called 'Useful Idiots.'
> 
> Everyone needs to check out the documentary 'Agenda.' It's on Amazon Prime right now. The Communist agenda in America has been ongoing for almost 100yrs. Folks really should watch the film. It lays it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Appealing to ignorance is usually, right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useful Idiot gibberish. Even you Communists should watch 'Agenda.' You might just realize you're being used. You don't have to be a Useful Idiot your whole life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism died in 1929; only the right wing, never gets it.
Click to expand...


Yeah well, you're just continuing to spew Useful Idiot gibberish. Check out 'Agenda.' You really don't have to be a Useful Idiot your whole life. Take care.


----------



## danielpalos

Dschrute3 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism/Progressivism is Communism. And Communism = Totalitarianism. Most people who boast about being 'Socialists' or 'Progressives', are Communists. They may not realize it, but it's the truth. Most are what Lenin called 'Useful Idiots.'
> 
> Everyone needs to check out the documentary 'Agenda.' It's on Amazon Prime right now. The Communist agenda in America has been ongoing for almost 100yrs. Folks really should watch the film. It lays it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Appealing to ignorance is usually, right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Useful Idiot gibberish. Even you Communists should watch 'Agenda.' You might just realize you're being used. You don't have to be a Useful Idiot your whole life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism died in 1929; only the right wing, never gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, you're just continuing to spew Useful Idiot gibberish. Check out 'Agenda.' You really don't have to be a Useful Idiot your whole life. Take care.
Click to expand...

Having nothing but fallacy only seems better, to the right wing.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage so the health care sector can reform itself via Capitalism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've popped up again for another round of fallacies and excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, right winger?
> 
> Higher paid labor can afford to pay for healthcare products and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've destroyed your argument too many times to pretend you'll learn from yet another drubbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you Have no argument if you believe in speculative growth through tax cuts.
Click to expand...


And you're exhibiting the same pattern.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage so the health care sector can reform itself via Capitalism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've popped up again for another round of fallacies and excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, right winger?
> 
> Higher paid labor can afford to pay for healthcare products and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've destroyed your argument too many times to pretend you'll learn from yet another drubbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you Have no argument if you believe in speculative growth through tax cuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're exhibiting the same pattern.
Click to expand...

the multiplier effect works, either way.  Who benefits more, with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> End the drug war!


That’s exactly what Republicans are doing (while the Dumbocrats continue to ramp up the war on drugs).


> Policymakers in Texas, led by then-Gov. Rick Perry, expanded drug courts and other proven alternatives to incarceration for nonviolent offenders. Texas' crime rate has declined 31% and the state has closed eight prisons.


Which begs the question - why do you oppose the side giving you what you claim you want and supporting the side doing what you claim you don’t want?

Trump's Conservative Approach to Criminal Justice Reform


----------



## LuckyDuck

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Ignore the left-wing dictionary interpretation of the meaning of fascism and simply use your own brain and think about the following irrefutable fact:
Fascist government:  The state controls "everything" including the media and the people work for the state.  Perfect example:  Italy under Mussolini.
Nazi government:  A military led "socialist" government (National SOCIALIST German Workers Party).  The government controls everything.  
American Republican Political Party:  It's about "SMALLER" government oversight, NOT larger government control.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End the drug war!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s exactly what Republicans are doing (while the Dumbocrats continue to ramp up the war on drugs).
> 
> 
> 
> Policymakers in Texas, led by then-Gov. Rick Perry, expanded drug courts and other proven alternatives to incarceration for nonviolent offenders. Texas' crime rate has declined 31% and the state has closed eight prisons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which begs the question - why do you oppose the side giving you what you claim you want and supporting the side doing what you claim you don’t want?
> 
> Trump's Conservative Approach to Criminal Justice Reform
Click to expand...

The right wing is all political talk and no political action.  there is no drug war clause in the Republican Doctrine.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you've popped up again for another round of fallacies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much, right winger?
> 
> Higher paid labor can afford to pay for healthcare products and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've destroyed your argument too many times to pretend you'll learn from yet another drubbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you Have no argument if you believe in speculative growth through tax cuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're exhibiting the same pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the multiplier effect works, either way.  Who benefits more, with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage?
Click to expand...


Not the guy who lost a job that was only worth $12/hr.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170463
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...because that's how the left marches (like your picture above with Barack Insane Obama). Unfortunately for you, you live in an era where your propaganda doesn't hold up thanks to technology. Here is how the left actually marches...
> 
> View attachment 171439 View attachment 171440 View attachment 171441 View attachment 171442 View attachment 171443
Click to expand...

Those are white people.  Most likely Republicans.  Just like I said:


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much, right winger?
> 
> Higher paid labor can afford to pay for healthcare products and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've destroyed your argument too many times to pretend you'll learn from yet another drubbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you Have no argument if you believe in speculative growth through tax cuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're exhibiting the same pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the multiplier effect works, either way.  Who benefits more, with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the guy who lost a job that was only worth $12/hr.
Click to expand...

There is no unemployment under true capitalism, only underpayment so the rich can get richer faster.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've destroyed your argument too many times to pretend you'll learn from yet another drubbing.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you Have no argument if you believe in speculative growth through tax cuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're exhibiting the same pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the multiplier effect works, either way.  Who benefits more, with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the guy who lost a job that was only worth $12/hr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no unemployment under true capitalism, only underpayment so the rich can get richer faster.
Click to expand...


You're as predictable as night following day. And you won't address the guy who lost his $12/hr job. Here's what will happen. I'll press you on that guy, you'll mutter some increasingly meaningless blargle and will simply refuse to deal with it.

Eventually, you'll pop up somewhere else saying the same things, having learned nothing.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you Have no argument if you believe in speculative growth through tax cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're exhibiting the same pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the multiplier effect works, either way.  Who benefits more, with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the guy who lost a job that was only worth $12/hr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no unemployment under true capitalism, only underpayment so the rich can get richer faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're as predictable as night following day. And you won't address the guy who lost his $12/hr job. Here's what will happen. I'll press you on that guy, you'll mutter some increasingly meaningless blargle and will simply refuse to deal with it.
> 
> Eventually, you'll pop up somewhere else saying the same things, having learned nothing.
Click to expand...

dude; unemployment compensation should go up to fourteen dollars an hour, so Labor doesn't have to indulge lousy capitalists simply Because they have capital.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

dumrd,
You left out this photo.....





and






and....






Just in case you were interested in more accurate representation of facts


----------



## BlackSand

BasicHumanUnit said:


> dumrd,
> You left out this photo.....



You are wasting your time ... If deanrd wants to complain about Canadians rioting ... I don't see a problem with that.
Of course ... It's possible he doesn't know Vancover is in Canada ... 

.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're exhibiting the same pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> the multiplier effect works, either way.  Who benefits more, with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the guy who lost a job that was only worth $12/hr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no unemployment under true capitalism, only underpayment so the rich can get richer faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're as predictable as night following day. And you won't address the guy who lost his $12/hr job. Here's what will happen. I'll press you on that guy, you'll mutter some increasingly meaningless blargle and will simply refuse to deal with it.
> 
> Eventually, you'll pop up somewhere else saying the same things, having learned nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude; unemployment compensation should go up to fourteen dollars an hour, so Labor doesn't have to indulge lousy capitalists simply Because they have capital.
Click to expand...


USE is very specific. You know that now. What you're talking about is welfare. You also know that now. 

You are doing exactly what I predicted you would do.


----------



## Cellblock2429

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


/----/ Great News:
The DNC is reportedly 'dead broke.' The RNC has nearly $40 million.
The DNC is reportedly 'dead broke.' The RNC has nearly $40 million.

The Democratic National Committee had a rough 2017, plagued by leadership troubles, internal squabbling, and unflattering reports. To top it off, the party ended the year "dead broke," says The Intercept's Ryan Grim.

The Democratic Party is carrying more than $6 million in debt, according to year-end filings — and has just $6.5 million in the bank. Do the math, and the party is working with just over $400,000 overall. Meanwhile, the Republicans are swimming in pools of money. The Republican National Committee had raised $132 million by the end of 2017 — about twice as much as the DNC — and entered 2018 with almost $40 million to spare, with not a penny of debt.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End the drug war!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s exactly what Republicans are doing (while the Dumbocrats continue to ramp up the war on drugs).
> 
> 
> 
> Policymakers in Texas, led by then-Gov. Rick Perry, expanded drug courts and other proven alternatives to incarceration for nonviolent offenders. Texas' crime rate has declined 31% and the state has closed eight prisons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which begs the question - why do you oppose the side giving you what you claim you want and supporting the side doing what you claim you don’t want?
> 
> Trump's Conservative Approach to Criminal Justice Reform
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing is all political talk and no political action.  there is no drug war clause in the Republican Doctrine.
Click to expand...

Uh...the Republicans took action. The article *proves* it. Why do you insist on lying? And why aren’t you whining about the Dumbocrats who had a *super-majority* under Barack Insane Obama and didn’t end “the drug war”? Oops...


----------



## P@triot

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Great News:
> The DNC is reportedly 'dead broke.' The RNC has nearly $40 million.
> The DNC is reportedly 'dead broke.' The RNC has nearly $40 million.
> 
> The Democratic National Committee had a rough 2017, plagued by leadership troubles, internal squabbling, and unflattering reports. To top it off, the party ended the year "dead broke," says The Intercept's Ryan Grim.
> 
> The Democratic Party is carrying more than $6 million in debt, according to year-end filings — and has just $6.5 million in the bank. Do the math, and the party is working with just over $400,000 overall. Meanwhile, the Republicans are swimming in pools of money. The Republican National Committee had raised $132 million by the end of 2017 — about twice as much as the DNC — and entered 2018 with almost $40 million to spare, with not a penny of debt.


No surprise there...everything the left does always ends in extreme debt and financial collapse.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Those are white people.


Notice the racism of deanrd? That’s the hallmark of the left. Why would one even notice, much less mention, skin color here?


deanrd said:


> Most likely Republicans.


Notice the propaganda of the deanrd? Another hallmark of the left. He not only doesn’t have the facts, he doesn’t even attempt to uncover them. Instead he just arbitrarily declares “*most likely* Republicans”.

ReDeantard illustrated the quintessential left in one small post.


----------



## Lastamender

The Lefts attacks identity which it forms with names and opinions. The fact that identity has no effect on intelligence does not bother them.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the multiplier effect works, either way.  Who benefits more, with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the guy who lost a job that was only worth $12/hr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no unemployment under true capitalism, only underpayment so the rich can get richer faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're as predictable as night following day. And you won't address the guy who lost his $12/hr job. Here's what will happen. I'll press you on that guy, you'll mutter some increasingly meaningless blargle and will simply refuse to deal with it.
> 
> Eventually, you'll pop up somewhere else saying the same things, having learned nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude; unemployment compensation should go up to fourteen dollars an hour, so Labor doesn't have to indulge lousy capitalists simply Because they have capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USE is very specific. You know that now. What you're talking about is welfare. You also know that now.
> 
> You are doing exactly what I predicted you would do.
Click to expand...

Solving for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End the drug war!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s exactly what Republicans are doing (while the Dumbocrats continue to ramp up the war on drugs).
> 
> 
> 
> Policymakers in Texas, led by then-Gov. Rick Perry, expanded drug courts and other proven alternatives to incarceration for nonviolent offenders. Texas' crime rate has declined 31% and the state has closed eight prisons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which begs the question - why do you oppose the side giving you what you claim you want and supporting the side doing what you claim you don’t want?
> 
> Trump's Conservative Approach to Criminal Justice Reform
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing is all political talk and no political action.  there is no drug war clause in the Republican Doctrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...the Republicans took action. The article *proves* it. Why do you insist on lying? And why aren’t you whining about the Dumbocrats who had a *super-majority* under Barack Insane Obama and didn’t end “the drug war”? Oops...
Click to expand...

It is the Republicans that want to expand the drug war and cut social services for the poor.


----------



## danielpalos

Lastamender said:


> The Lefts attacks identity which it forms with names and opinions. The fact that identity has no effect on intelligence does not bother them.


The right wing has nothing but fallacy, and allege they are for the "gospel Truth" in any given argument.


----------



## Lastamender

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lefts attacks identity which it forms with names and opinions. The fact that identity has no effect on intelligence does not bother them.
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing has nothing but fallacy, and allege they are for the "gospel Truth" in any given argument.
Click to expand...

And identity politics is better? Remember you can prove someone wrong, the Left has decided it needs to prove nothing and can rely on emotion and manufactured guilt, and, of course, useful idiots.


----------



## danielpalos

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lefts attacks identity which it forms with names and opinions. The fact that identity has no effect on intelligence does not bother them.
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing has nothing but fallacy, and allege they are for the "gospel Truth" in any given argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And identity politics is better? Remember you can prove someone wrong, the Left has decided it needs to prove nothing and can rely on emotion and manufactured guilt, and, of course, useful idiots.
Click to expand...

It is the Republicans that want to expand the drug war and cut social services for the poor.


----------



## Lastamender

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lefts attacks identity which it forms with names and opinions. The fact that identity has no effect on intelligence does not bother them.
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing has nothing but fallacy, and allege they are for the "gospel Truth" in any given argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And identity politics is better? Remember you can prove someone wrong, the Left has decided it needs to prove nothing and can rely on emotion and manufactured guilt, and, of course, useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the Republicans that want to expand the drug war and cut social services for the poor.
Click to expand...

It is also the Republicans that are creating jobs for the poor with their policies.


----------



## danielpalos

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lefts attacks identity which it forms with names and opinions. The fact that identity has no effect on intelligence does not bother them.
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing has nothing but fallacy, and allege they are for the "gospel Truth" in any given argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And identity politics is better? Remember you can prove someone wrong, the Left has decided it needs to prove nothing and can rely on emotion and manufactured guilt, and, of course, useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the Republicans that want to expand the drug war and cut social services for the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also the Republicans that are creating jobs for the poor with their policies.
Click to expand...

a less effective use of public policy.  how much have we spent on welfare already.  cutting taxes and simply relying on the private only exacerbates that problem.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the guy who lost a job that was only worth $12/hr.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no unemployment under true capitalism, only underpayment so the rich can get richer faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're as predictable as night following day. And you won't address the guy who lost his $12/hr job. Here's what will happen. I'll press you on that guy, you'll mutter some increasingly meaningless blargle and will simply refuse to deal with it.
> 
> Eventually, you'll pop up somewhere else saying the same things, having learned nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude; unemployment compensation should go up to fourteen dollars an hour, so Labor doesn't have to indulge lousy capitalists simply Because they have capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USE is very specific. You know that now. What you're talking about is welfare. You also know that now.
> 
> You are doing exactly what I predicted you would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solving for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
Click to expand...


You're holding true to form. Why don't you try something a little different?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no unemployment under true capitalism, only underpayment so the rich can get richer faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're as predictable as night following day. And you won't address the guy who lost his $12/hr job. Here's what will happen. I'll press you on that guy, you'll mutter some increasingly meaningless blargle and will simply refuse to deal with it.
> 
> Eventually, you'll pop up somewhere else saying the same things, having learned nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude; unemployment compensation should go up to fourteen dollars an hour, so Labor doesn't have to indulge lousy capitalists simply Because they have capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USE is very specific. You know that now. What you're talking about is welfare. You also know that now.
> 
> You are doing exactly what I predicted you would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solving for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're holding true to form. Why don't you try something a little different?
Click to expand...

I prefer solutions to fantasy, every time.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're as predictable as night following day. And you won't address the guy who lost his $12/hr job. Here's what will happen. I'll press you on that guy, you'll mutter some increasingly meaningless blargle and will simply refuse to deal with it.
> 
> Eventually, you'll pop up somewhere else saying the same things, having learned nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> dude; unemployment compensation should go up to fourteen dollars an hour, so Labor doesn't have to indulge lousy capitalists simply Because they have capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USE is very specific. You know that now. What you're talking about is welfare. You also know that now.
> 
> You are doing exactly what I predicted you would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solving for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're holding true to form. Why don't you try something a little different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer solutions to fantasy, every time.
Click to expand...


No you don't. Your posts are all fantasy, no solutions.


----------



## danielpalos

Solving for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Solving for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.


Which is exponentially less than failed left-wing socialism’s very unnatural rate of excessive unemployment.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Solving for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.



Meaningless statement 5. You're a broken record.


----------



## danielpalos

Employment is at will in our at-will employment States.  It is only a matter of time, now.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Employment is at will in our at-will employment States.  It is only a matter of time, now.



Meaningless statement 6. You're talking about welfare again.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employment is at will in our at-will employment States.  It is only a matter of time, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless statement 6. You're talking about welfare again.
Click to expand...

Only if You mean Cronyism when claiming employment.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employment is at will in our at-will employment States.  It is only a matter of time, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless statement 6. You're talking about welfare again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if You mean Cronyism when claiming employment.
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employment is at will in our at-will employment States.  It is only a matter of time, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless statement 6. You're talking about welfare again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if You mean Cronyism when claiming employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Then, in no way am I referring to welfare.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employment is at will in our at-will employment States.  It is only a matter of time, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless statement 6. You're talking about welfare again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if You mean Cronyism when claiming employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then, in no way am I referring to welfare.
Click to expand...


You are, you just try to refine what the words mean.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employment is at will in our at-will employment States.  It is only a matter of time, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless statement 6. You're talking about welfare again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if You mean Cronyism when claiming employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then, in no way am I referring to welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are, you just try to refine what the words mean.
Click to expand...

Only cronies, say that.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless statement 6. You're talking about welfare again.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You mean Cronyism when claiming employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then, in no way am I referring to welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are, you just try to refine what the words mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cronies, say that.
Click to expand...


Define your words.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You mean Cronyism when claiming employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then, in no way am I referring to welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are, you just try to refine what the words mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cronies, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define your words.
Click to expand...

ask questions.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, in no way am I referring to welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are, you just try to refine what the words mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cronies, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define your words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask questions.
Click to expand...


I have.


----------



## danielpalos

Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  End the drug war, first.


----------



## P@triot

Here is the left calling for “revolution” just like Fidel Castro did in Cuba. And why? Because they don’t like the fact that he’s blunt. They can’t stand that he won’t be bullied into shutting up. *President Trump* has rejected power to the Oval Office - instead rightfully returning it to the people and the states. He has completely and totally obeyed the U.S. Constitution in every capacity to this point.


> “Our democracy is under siege!” he added. “People need to start taking to the streets!” “People, this is a, *we need a revolution at this point*,” he concluded.


These facists simply refuse to accept the will of the American people. Disgusting.

MSNBC guest says ‘revolution’ is needed to stop ‘terrifying’ acts of ‘dictator’ Trump


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  End the drug war, first.



Just stop.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> Here is the left calling for “revolution” just like Fidel Castro did in Cuba. And why? Because they don’t like the fact that he’s blunt. They can’t stand that he won’t be bullied into shutting up. *President Trump* has rejected power to the Oval Office - instead rightfully returning it to the people and the states. He has completely and totally obeyed the U.S. Constitution in every capacity to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> “Our democracy is under siege!” he added. “People need to start taking to the streets!” “People, this is a, *we need a revolution at this point*,” he concluded.
> 
> 
> 
> These facists simply refuse to accept the will of the American people. Disgusting.
> 
> MSNBC guest says ‘revolution’ is needed to stop ‘terrifying’ acts of ‘dictator’ Trump
Click to expand...

The Party of Increased Litigation, Strikes Again!


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  End the drug war, first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop.
Click to expand...

Why?  The right wing only wants larger and more expensive government, and then refuse to pay for it with appropriate tax rates.

Vandals.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  End the drug war, first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  The right wing only wants larger and more expensive government, and then refuse to pay for it with appropriate tax rates.
> 
> Vandals.
Click to expand...


Stop because you're just recycling meaningless platitudes that you never define and you use words that don't mean what you say they mean.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  End the drug war, first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  The right wing only wants larger and more expensive government, and then refuse to pay for it with appropriate tax rates.
> 
> Vandals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop because you're just recycling meaningless platitudes that you never define and you use words that don't mean what you say they mean.
Click to expand...

Yes, they do; you simply don't understand them to mean what they mean, due to your right wing, special pleading.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  End the drug war, first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  The right wing only wants larger and more expensive government, and then refuse to pay for it with appropriate tax rates.
> 
> Vandals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop because you're just recycling meaningless platitudes that you never define and you use words that don't mean what you say they mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do; you simply don't understand them to mean what they mean, due to your right wing, special pleading.
Click to expand...


Define what unenployment benefits are and who receives them.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

My question to this thread is........

WHY Isn't the Right and those who see this crisis out in the streets demanding a stop to it?
After all, All that is required for evil men to prevail is for good men to do nothing.
And currently, the Right is doing "nothing" in spades.

When Obama and Morsi attempted to hijack Egypt with evil and corrpution, the Courageous Egyptions said HELL NO and took to the streets by the millions.   Morsi was removed.
Likewise, we should be backing Trump and demanding the removal of all the tyrants immediately.

This crap is like an infection that's going to spread.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  End the drug war, first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  The right wing only wants larger and more expensive government, and then refuse to pay for it with appropriate tax rates.
> 
> Vandals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop because you're just recycling meaningless platitudes that you never define and you use words that don't mean what you say they mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do; you simply don't understand them to mean what they mean, due to your right wing, special pleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define what unenployment benefits are and who receives them.
Click to expand...

our current regime is enabled by the cognitive dissonance of applied laws.  

Junk bonds are better than junk laws.  

Employment is at will in any at-will employment State.


----------



## danielpalos

BasicHumanUnit said:


> My question to this thread is........
> 
> WHY Isn't the Right and those who see this out in the streets demanding a stop to it?
> After all, All that is required for evil men to prevail is for good men to do nothing.
> And currently, the Right is doing "nothing" in spades.


The right wing is all political talk and hardly any political action.

Why is there any homelessness at all, in right to work States.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

danielpalos said:


> The right wing is all political talk and hardly any political action.
> 
> Why is there any homelessness at all, in right to work States.



You can't actually blame homelessness on the Rightwing.
People are free to make their own choices and some just can't make it due to mental problems, very bad personal choices etc.

But for once I may have to agree with you.
Most Rightwingers are just as much a part of this Coup as those perpetrating it.
Most of them are too Fn lazy to get their fat asses up and go vote.
In a way, maybe they deserve whatever the Left does to them.

No action == evil action.


----------



## P@triot

The left has been radicalized. They are full-fledged fascists...


> “I really did believe all my life that there was one thing that did unite Americans,” Prager said. “And that is … free speech. But I was wrong. *The left*, in particular, *does not believe in free speech because it threatens their power*.”


The left is all about power and control. Like all facists, they fear free speech and the exchange of ideas.

PragerU Drops a Powerful New Video That Will Put Google on Edge


----------



## danielpalos

BasicHumanUnit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing is all political talk and hardly any political action.
> 
> Why is there any homelessness at all, in right to work States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't actually blame homelessness on the Rightwing.
> People are free to make their own choices and some just can't make it due to mental problems, very bad personal choices etc.
> 
> But for once I may have to agree with you.
> Most Rightwingers are just as much a part of this Coup as those perpetrating it.
> Most of them are too Fn lazy to get their fat asses up and go vote.
> In a way, maybe they deserve whatever the Left does to them.
> 
> No action == evil action.
Click to expand...

The right wing only believes in laissez-fair when it is about the poor.

Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> The right wing only believes in laissez-fair when it is about the poor.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?


That’s ironic. Where was _your_ outrage when Barack Insane Obama was handing out corporate welfare at dizzying rates to Solyndra, GM, Chrysler, Wall Street, and more?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> The right wing only believes in laissez-fair when it is about the poor.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?


Look at the propaganda in the left-wing article that Daniel is so easily duped by...


> The Fortune 500 corporations alone accounted for more than 16,000 subsidy awards, worth $63 billion – *mostly in the form of tax breaks*.


Uhhh...a reduction in taxes is *not* “welfare”. The money was already the corporations to begin with. Being less greedy and taking less is not “giving” _anything_ to the corporations.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing only believes in laissez-fair when it is about the poor.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s ironic. Where was _your_ outrage when Barack Insane Obama was handing out corporate welfare at dizzying rates to Solyndra, GM, Chrysler, Wall Street, and more?
Click to expand...

The rich were too big to fail; he was supposed to bailout blacks.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing only believes in laissez-fair when it is about the poor.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the propaganda in the left-wing article that Daniel is so easily duped by...
> 
> 
> 
> The Fortune 500 corporations alone accounted for more than 16,000 subsidy awards, worth $63 billion – *mostly in the form of tax breaks*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh...a reduction in taxes is *not* “welfare”. The money was already the corporations to begin with. Being less greedy and taking less is not “giving” _anything_ to the corporations.
Click to expand...

Not when it is simply being added to the (other) Peoples' debt.

Just socialized, income redistribution that favors the rich.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing only believes in laissez-fair when it is about the poor.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the propaganda in the left-wing article that Daniel is so easily duped by...
> 
> 
> 
> The Fortune 500 corporations alone accounted for more than 16,000 subsidy awards, worth $63 billion – *mostly in the form of tax breaks*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh...a reduction in taxes is *not* “welfare”. The money was already the corporations to begin with. Being less greedy and taking less is not “giving” _anything_ to the corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not when it is simply being added to the (other) Peoples' debt.
Click to expand...

It’s *not* being “added” to “other people’s” debt. That’s a pitiful and desperate excuse for your greed. A corporations tax burden is a corporation’s tax burden. It’s dictated by Congress and it still far exceeds any minimal services they receive in return from the government.

For example - parasites here on USMB receive Medicaid (free healthcare paid for by other citizens). Does a corporation ever get free accounting services from the government? How about free legal counsel? Free HR administration? Nope. Never.

Their tax burden far exceeds the basic services they receive in return (defense, intellectual property protection, etc.). But for left-wing parasites, their receive monstrous government services while having little or no tax burden at all.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> The rich were too big to fail


There is no such thing. Only too dumb to govern (as illustrated by the Dumbocrats).


danielpalos said:


> he was supposed to bailout blacks.


How very racist of you (and Obama). What he was actually supposed to do was respect and obey the U.S. Constitution. That clearly didn’t happen.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> The right wing only believes in laissez-fair when it is about the poor.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?


Oh look..._more_ left-wing corporate welfare.


> Centene's CEO Michael Neidorff said a majority of the company's *Obamacare* *insurance marketplace customers get tax subsidies*. They are likely to still be customers because the cost of health insurance is either very low or free.


One can always count on the Democrats to throw a river of money at corporations- while telling their minions how “evil” corporations are. You people are _so_ easy to dupe.

Obamacare insurer not concerned about loss of individual mandate


----------



## Lastamender




----------



## hazlnut

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.





P@triot said:


> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?



Your thread is a fail.

You've been exposed as an idiot.

Give up.


----------



## P@triot

hazlnut said:


> Your thread is a fail.


When Hazl says a thread is a “fail”, that she means she is incapable of disputing it.


hazlnut said:


> You've been exposed as an idiot.


Oh sweetie...just because you don’t understand how the political spectrum works doesn’t make other people an “idiot”. It makes _you_ the idiot.


hazlnut said:


> Give up.


The battle cry of progressivism! Give up, cry, color in coloring books, and feel sorry for yourself.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing only believes in laissez-fair when it is about the poor.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the propaganda in the left-wing article that Daniel is so easily duped by...
> 
> 
> 
> The Fortune 500 corporations alone accounted for more than 16,000 subsidy awards, worth $63 billion – *mostly in the form of tax breaks*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh...a reduction in taxes is *not* “welfare”. The money was already the corporations to begin with. Being less greedy and taking less is not “giving” _anything_ to the corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not when it is simply being added to the (other) Peoples' debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s *not* being “added” to “other people’s” debt. That’s a pitiful and desperate excuse for your greed. A corporations tax burden is a corporation’s tax burden. It’s dictated by Congress and it still far exceeds any minimal services they receive in return from the government.
> 
> For example - parasites here on USMB receive Medicaid (free healthcare paid for by other citizens). Does a corporation ever get free accounting services from the government? How about free legal counsel? Free HR administration? Nope. Never.
> 
> Their tax burden far exceeds the basic services they receive in return (defense, intellectual property protection, etc.). But for left-wing parasites, their receive monstrous government services while having little or no tax burden at all.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is.  Deficit spending is deficit financing.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rich were too big to fail
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing. Only too dumb to govern (as illustrated by the Dumbocrats).
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was supposed to bailout blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How very racist of you (and Obama). What he was actually supposed to do was respect and obey the U.S. Constitution. That clearly didn’t happen.
Click to expand...

the rich got their bailout, not blacks.  proof capitalism "works" in the US.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Deficit *spending* is deficit financing.


Bingo! Key word is *spending*. We don’t have a revenue problem - we have a *spending* problem. You just admitted it.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> the rich got their bailout, not blacks


That’s because the Dumbocrats are the party of racists. They are also the party of “corporate welfare”.


----------



## basquebromance

"Hitler was a progressive in that he sought to create a new man and a new society unshackled from traditional mores, religion and morality" - Wacky Dinesh D'Souza


----------



## bripat9643

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  End the drug war, first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  The right wing only wants larger and more expensive government, and then refuse to pay for it with appropriate tax rates.
> 
> Vandals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop because you're just recycling meaningless platitudes that you never define and you use words that don't mean what you say they mean.
Click to expand...

I think Danielpalos is mentally retarded or autistic.   I just ignore him because his posts are so nonsensical. Half the time they aren't even relevant to the thread.


----------



## bripat9643

basquebromance said:


> "Hitler was a progressive in that he sought to create a new man and a new society unshackled from traditional mores, religion and morality" - Wacky Dinesh D'Souza



What's "wacky" about the truth?


----------



## basquebromance

bripat9643 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler was a progressive in that he sought to create a new man and a new society unshackled from traditional mores, religion and morality" - Wacky Dinesh D'Souza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "wacky" about the truth?
Click to expand...


he is wacky in general, but on this subject he is right!


----------



## dudmuck

basquebromance said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler was a progressive in that he sought to create a new man and a new society unshackled from traditional mores, religion and morality" - Wacky Dinesh D'Souza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "wacky" about the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is wacky in general, but on this subject he is right!
Click to expand...

You need to go back more than 100 years to associate progressivism with nazism.
Back in the late 19th century progressive ideology could be associated with scientific racism.
But since nazism is primarily a racist/fascist ideology, it could only be called progressive for the white aryan race. 
National Socialism is a nationalist redefinition of socialism with the primary goal of rejecting inferior races.
A similar analogy might be the current GOP calling itself the "party of Lincoln".


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deficit *spending* is deficit financing.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! Key word is *spending*. We don’t have a revenue problem - we have a *spending* problem. You just admitted it.
Click to expand...

dear we have a Central Bank and a Command Economy.  The right wing clams we need more spending, it is a revenue problem.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deficit *spending* is deficit financing.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! Key word is *spending*. We don’t have a revenue problem - we have a *spending* problem. You just admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear we have a Central Bank and a Command Economy.
Click to expand...

Sweetie...that has *nothing* to do with the fact that we have a spending problem. Why do you throw out random terms whenever you are backed into a corner by facts?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> The right wing clams we need more spending, it is a revenue problem.


Only to fund the left-wing’s “war” on drugs, “war” on poverty, “war” on terrorism, and “war” on women. You people sure love to wage war!


----------



## Lastamender

hazlnut said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your thread is a fail.
> 
> *You've been exposed as an idiot.*
> 
> Give up.
Click to expand...


*You've been exposed as an idiot.*
Now he can join your club.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deficit *spending* is deficit financing.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! Key word is *spending*. We don’t have a revenue problem - we have a *spending* problem. You just admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear we have a Central Bank and a Command Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie...that has *nothing* to do with the fact that we have a spending problem. Why do you throw out random terms whenever you are backed into a corner by facts?
Click to expand...

Ok.  You insist we have a spending problem.  Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.  Providing for the general warfare and common offense, is not.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing clams we need more spending, it is a revenue problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to fund the left-wing’s “war” on drugs, “war” on poverty, “war” on terrorism, and “war” on women. You people sure love to wage war!
Click to expand...

We have a Commerce Clause, not any war on crime, drugs, or terror clause.


----------



## LuckyDuck

deanrd said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170463
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...because that's how the left marches (like your picture above with Barack Insane Obama). Unfortunately for you, you live in an era where your propaganda doesn't hold up thanks to technology. Here is how the left actually marches...
> 
> View attachment 171439 View attachment 171440 View attachment 171441 View attachment 171442 View attachment 171443
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are white people.  Most likely Republicans.  Just like I said:
Click to expand...

Clearly you haven't been watching the Antifa and far-left protests.  What I see is drunken, destructive, post-game revelry, not violent far-left political protests, such as Berkley and other cities.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.


So is the phrase “Congress shall make *no* law”. So by _your_ very immature, very disingenuous “logic”, we can all conclude that Congress is strictly prohibited from ever making a law or otherwise passing a legislation.


> Congress shall make no law


Now what? You’ve completely backed yourself into a corner playing this immature game.

Constitute


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




You don’t know what fascism is, do you.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> You insist we have a spending problem.


I don’t “insist” we have a spending problem. I only insist that you accept reality (something all progressives can’t bring themselves to do). Revenues to the government are higher than any point in history. Over $4 trillion per year under Barack Insane Obama.

If I were in charge, _everything_ would be properly funded and we would still have $3 trillion left over. A trillion dollars is more than your simple mind can comprehend (part of the problem here).


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> You don’t know what fascism is, do you.


Sure I do - it’s totalitarianism. A left-wing ideology in which the government controls everything and everyone - with zero tolerance for dissension.


> “Like minded groups everywhere are uniting under the same banner. They are white supremacist, national socialists. They are NOT from the right,” explains Glenn in the clip above. “They are *uber-left*, *socialist*, *racists*.


Socialist? That’s left-wing. Racism? That’s left-wing. Fascism? Yeah...left-wing.

Beneath the Surface, the #120db Movement Sounds an Awful Lot Like the Alt-Right


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insist we have a spending problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t “insist” we have a spending problem. I only insist that you accept reality (something all progressives can’t bring themselves to do). Revenues to the government are higher than any point in history. Over $4 trillion per year under Barack Insane Obama.
> 
> If I were in charge, _everything_ would be properly funded and we would still have $3 trillion left over. A trillion dollars is more than your simple mind can comprehend (part of the problem here).
Click to expand...



Nope, you just lost the point by using economic pixie dust as a reference.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what fascism is, do you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do - it’s totalitarianism. A left-wing ideology in which the government controls everything and everyone - with zero tolerance for dissension.
> 
> 
> 
> “Like minded groups everywhere are uniting under the same banner. They are white supremacist, national socialists. They are NOT from the right,” explains Glenn in the clip above. “They are *uber-left*, *socialist*, *racists*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialist? That’s left-wing. Racism? That’s left-wing. Fascism? Yeah...left-wing.
> 
> Beneath the Surface, the #120db Movement Sounds an Awful Lot Like the Alt-Right
Click to expand...


Hey quit digging. Every can read and understand that you clearly don’t understand fascism.


Can YOU explain how the two best known examples of fascist government were right wing Germany and Italy before WWII?


----------



## KeiserC

dudmuck said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler was a progressive in that he sought to create a new man and a new society unshackled from traditional mores, religion and morality" - Wacky Dinesh D'Souza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "wacky" about the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is wacky in general, but on this subject he is right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to go back more than 100 years to associate progressivism with nazism.
> Back in the late 19th century progressive ideology could be associated with scientific racism.
> But since nazism is primarily a racist/fascist ideology, it could only be called progressive for the white aryan race.
> National Socialism is a nationalist redefinition of socialism with the primary goal of rejecting inferior races.
> A similar analogy might be the current GOP calling itself the "party of Lincoln".
Click to expand...

Progressivism, as demonstrated today, fully encompasses Judaeo Christian values and Conservatism (in all its forms)... LMFAO...


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Can YOU explain how the two best known examples of fascist government were right wing Germany and Italy before WWII?


Yeah....uh....*neither* were “right-wing” snowflake. 

Nazi is short for *National* *Socialist*. Unless you’re now going to argue that socialism is “right-wing”


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can YOU explain how the two best known examples of fascist government were right wing Germany and Italy before WWII?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....uh....*neither* were “right-wing” snowflake.
> 
> Nazi is short for *National* *Socialist*. Unless you’re now going to argue that socialism is “right-wing”
Click to expand...



You’re asserting that the NAZI party was socialistic? 


You’re a fucking moron.


----------



## KeiserC

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can YOU explain how the two best known examples of fascist government were right wing Germany and Italy before WWII?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....uh....*neither* were “right-wing” snowflake.
> 
> Nazi is short for *National* *Socialist*. Unless you’re now going to argue that socialism is “right-wing”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re asserting that the NAZI party was socialistic?
> 
> 
> You’re a fucking moron.
Click to expand...

More like a massive 'public works' system more characteristic of Gov. run Communism...


----------



## LuckyDuck

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what fascism is, do you.
Click to expand...

Mussolini's Italy was a "Fascist" state where the state controlled everything.  Hitler's Nazi government was socialist (National Socialist German Worker's Party) where the state controlled everything.  The far-left Democrats want Socialism where the government controls everything.  The Republican party wants a smaller central government with less control, thus is neither Fascist nor Socialist, but more about individual rights and freedoms.


----------



## otto105

LuckyDuck said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what fascism is, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mussolini's Italy was a "Fascist" state where the state controlled everything.  Hitler's Nazi government was socialist (National Socialist German Worker's Party) where the state controlled everything.  The far-left Democrats want Socialism where the government controls everything.  The Republican party wants a smaller central government with less control, thus is neither Fascist nor Socialist, but more about individual rights and freedoms.
Click to expand...



Please stop, now your just being stupid.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what fascism is, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mussolini's Italy was a "Fascist" state where the state controlled everything.  Hitler's Nazi government was socialist (National Socialist German Worker's Party) where the state controlled everything.  The far-left Democrats want Socialism where the government controls everything.  The Republican party wants a smaller central government with less control, thus is neither Fascist nor Socialist, but more about individual rights and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop, now your just being stupid.
Click to expand...

You’re the one that everyone is laughing at right now, chief. There is no such thing as right-wing totalitarianism. That’s literally as idiotic as saying “small government communism”. They are completely incompatible.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can YOU explain how the two best known examples of fascist government were right wing Germany and Italy before WWII?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....uh....*neither* were “right-wing” snowflake.
> 
> Nazi is short for *National* *Socialist*. Unless you’re now going to argue that socialism is “right-wing”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re asserting that the NAZI party was socialistic? You’re a fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Wait...you are “asserting” that it *wasn’t*?!? Wow. Just....wow. Stupid here is a typical millennial. He literally had no clue that Nazi was short for National Socialist.


----------



## otto105

You need to stop getting hung up on mere words and study meaning.

Were the Nazis Socialists?

Excerpt:

Despite continuing certain Weimar-era social welfare programs, the Nazis proceeded to restrict their availability to “racially worthy” (non-Jewish) beneficiaries. In terms of labor, worker strikes were outlawed. Trade unions were replaced by the party-controlled German Labor Front, primarily tasked with increasing productivity, not protecting workers. In lieu of the socialist ideal of an egalitarian, worker-run state, the National Socialists erected a party-run police state whose governing structure was anti-democratic, rigidly hierarchical, and militaristic in nature. As to the redistribution of wealth, the socialist ideal “From each according to his ability, to each according to his need” was rejected in favor of a credo more on the order of “Take everything that belongs to non-Aryans and keep it for the master race.”

Above all, the Nazis were German white nationalists. What they stood for was the ascendancy of the “Aryan” race and the German nation, by any means necessary. Despite co-opting the name, some of the rhetoric, and even some of the precepts of socialism, Hitler and party did so with utter cynicism, and with vastly different goals. The claim that the Nazis actually were leftists or socialists in any generally accepted sense of those terms flies in the face of historical reality.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> In terms of labor, worker strikes were outlawed.


Ok...that is pure communism/marxism/socialism. A totalitarian regime place the needs of the state (and productivity that it needs) above individual rights and liberties.


otto105 said:


> Trade unions were replaced by the party-controlled German Labor Front, primarily tasked with increasing productivity, not protecting workers.


Ok...that is pure communism/marxism/socialism. A totalitarian regime place the needs of the state (and productivity that it needs) above individual rights and liberties.


otto105 said:


> As to the redistribution of wealth, the socialist ideal “From each according to his ability, to each according to his need” was rejected in favor of a credo *more on the order of* “Take everything that belongs to non-Aryans and keep it for the master race.”


Since the plan was to eliminate _everyone_ not considered the “aryan master race”, this was vintage left-wing “from each according to his ability, to each according to his needs”.

Thank you for proving it for me. Fascism is totalitarianism. It is pure left-wing and completely incompatible with the small, limited government ideology of the right.


----------



## otto105




----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of labor, worker strikes were outlawed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...that is pure communism/marxism/socialism. A totalitarian regime place the needs of the state (and productivity that it needs) above individual rights and liberties.
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trade unions were replaced by the party-controlled German Labor Front, primarily tasked with increasing productivity, not protecting workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...that is pure communism/marxism/socialism. A totalitarian regime place the needs of the state (and productivity that it needs) above individual rights and liberties.
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the redistribution of wealth, the socialist ideal “From each according to his ability, to each according to his need” was rejected in favor of a credo *more on the order of* “Take everything that belongs to non-Aryans and keep it for the master race.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the plan was to eliminate _everyone_ not considered the “aryan master race”, this was vintage left-wing “from each according to his ability, to each according to his needs”.
> 
> Thank you for proving it for me. Fascism is totalitarianism. It is pure left-wing and completely incompatible with the small, limited government ideology of the right.
Click to expand...


The only that you have proven is a appalling ability to resist knowledge.


----------



## 007

DEMOCRATS control much of academia, and schools and colleges are nothing more than fascist indoctrination centers.

Try and get a speaking gig at UC Berkeley if you're a conservative. It ain't happening. They will RIOT to keep you from speaking. 

*That's fascism in it's purest form. *


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the phrase “Congress shall make *no* law”. So by _your_ very immature, very disingenuous “logic”, we can all conclude that Congress is strictly prohibited from ever making a law or otherwise passing a legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now what? You’ve completely backed yourself into a corner playing this immature game.
> 
> Constitute
Click to expand...

 Providing for the general warfare and common offense, is not in our Constitution.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insist we have a spending problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t “insist” we have a spending problem. I only insist that you accept reality (something all progressives can’t bring themselves to do). Revenues to the government are higher than any point in history. Over $4 trillion per year under Barack Insane Obama.
> 
> If I were in charge, _everything_ would be properly funded and we would still have $3 trillion left over. A trillion dollars is more than your simple mind can comprehend (part of the problem here).
Click to expand...

sure, we would.  all the right wing seems to know how to do is cut taxes, and spend and finance.

Would you end the drug war?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can YOU explain how the two best known examples of fascist government were right wing Germany and Italy before WWII?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....uh....*neither* were “right-wing” snowflake.
> 
> Nazi is short for *National* *Socialist*. Unless you’re now going to argue that socialism is “right-wing”
Click to expand...

it is relative.  fascism and national socialism are to the right of liberal socialism.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what fascism is, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mussolini's Italy was a "Fascist" state where the state controlled everything.  Hitler's Nazi government was socialist (National Socialist German Worker's Party) where the state controlled everything.  The far-left Democrats want Socialism where the government controls everything.  The Republican party wants a smaller central government with less control, thus is neither Fascist nor Socialist, but more about individual rights and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop, now your just being stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one that everyone is laughing at right now, chief. There is no such thing as right-wing totalitarianism. That’s literally as idiotic as saying “small government communism”. They are completely incompatible.
> 
> View attachment 176578
Click to expand...

now we know why the right wing's economic programs never work.


----------



## danielpalos

007 said:


> DEMOCRATS control much of academia, and schools and colleges are nothing more than fascist indoctrination centers.
> 
> Try and get a speaking gig at UC Berkeley if you're a conservative. It ain't happening. They will RIOT to keep you from speaking.
> 
> *That's fascism in it's purest form. *


They should make it about morals, instead.  

If Only, the right wing could be socially moral for free, even under our form of Capitalism.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> The only that you have proven is a appalling ability to resist knowledge.


The political spectrum is *not* a square, you nitwit. And even if it were - fascism would be on the left. You cannot have small government totalitarianism.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> If Only, the right wing could *be socially moral *for free, even under our form of Capitalism.


Wait...it is your belief that literally *taking by force* is “socially moral”? If that’s your bat-shit crazy idea of “moral”, I’ll take immoral every time. Where I come, there is nothing “moral” about taking what doesn’t belong to you.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Providing for the general warfare and common offense, is not in our Constitution.


But “Congress shall make *no* law” _is_...


----------



## LuckyDuck

otto105 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what fascism is, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mussolini's Italy was a "Fascist" state where the state controlled everything.  Hitler's Nazi government was socialist (National Socialist German Worker's Party) where the state controlled everything.  The far-left Democrats want Socialism where the government controls everything.  The Republican party wants a smaller central government with less control, thus is neither Fascist nor Socialist, but more about individual rights and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop, now your just being stupid.
Click to expand...

Socialism is so great.......just ask the Venezuelans how great they think it is, if they can take time from searching for dogs to eat.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing for the general welfare is in our Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the phrase “Congress shall make *no* law”. So by _your_ very immature, very disingenuous “logic”, we can all conclude that Congress is strictly prohibited from ever making a law or otherwise passing a legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now what? You’ve completely backed yourself into a corner playing this immature game.
> 
> Constitute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Providing for the general warfare and common offense, is not in our Constitution.
Click to expand...


Recycled failed excuse no. 7.


----------



## basquebromance

"Socialism will mean the end of constant poverty and deprivation, which exist under capitalism simply because people need to buy what they need. By keeping the majority always desperate for money, exploitative employers can keep compelling those able to work to become wage slaves." - Crazy Bernie


----------



## P@triot

For those on the left who were duped into thinking that fascism is not left-wing...


> "Fascism is the stage reached after communism has proved an illusion." - F.A. Hayek


The stage _after_ communism. As in, the next step to the *left*. One cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker until it completely disappears (anarchy).


----------



## P@triot

The facists are at it again. Terrified of the free exchange of ideas and information...

Students Call Conservative Speaker ‘Fascist’


----------



## P@triot

The facists love their surveillance state, don’t they?

Seattle To Remove Massive Spying Network After Public Backlash


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> The facists love their surveillance state, don’t they?
> 
> Seattle To Remove Massive Spying Network After Public Backlash


Muster the militia until crime drops; don't be lazy or laissez-faire, right wingers!


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facists love their surveillance state, don’t they?
> 
> Seattle To Remove Massive Spying Network After Public Backlash
> 
> 
> 
> Muster the militia until crime drops; don't be lazy or laissez-faire, right wingers!
Click to expand...

Militia isn’t law enforcement, snowflake. They don’t have the authority over domestic legal matters. You’re ignorance on the U.S. Constitution and your own government is astounding.


----------



## P@triot

Unadulterated pure progressive idiocy at its absolute worst. The left denying science, biology, fact, and reality yet again while attempting to control the speech of others.

Not sure who counts as a man and who counts as a woman? Mount Holyoke College will tell you.


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
Click to expand...


No stupid. Fascism is extreme right wing nationalism. Nothing to do with socialism.


----------



## bripat9643

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid. Fascism is extreme right wing nationalism. Nothing to do with socialism.
Click to expand...


Wrong, as always.  Fascism is the agenda the Democrat party supports.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> No stupid. Fascism is extreme right wing nationalism. Nothing to do with socialism.


Indisputable proof that socialist Canada has a pitiful national education system.

Considering that fascism is the polar opposite of libertarianism - how the _fuck_ could fascism to the right of libertarianism?!? Do you have any idea how stupid you sound when you claim that a totalitarian system of government is further right than people who want almost no government at all? 

Seriously sweetie...read a book some time.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facists love their surveillance state, don’t they?
> 
> Seattle To Remove Massive Spying Network After Public Backlash
> 
> 
> 
> Muster the militia until crime drops; don't be lazy or laissez-faire, right wingers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Militia isn’t law enforcement, snowflake. They don’t have the authority over domestic legal matters. You’re ignorance on the U.S. Constitution and your own government is astounding.
Click to expand...

Projecting much, right wingers?  The security of a free State encompasses everything civilian law enforcement cannot handle.


----------



## regent

I don't think high school students should be allowed to read some of this garbage. Can one imagine a student going to school and saying fascism is left wing. Of course the ordinary  college student already knows fascism is right wing.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I don't think high school students should be allowed to read some of this garbage. Can one imagine a student going to school and saying fascism is left wing. Of course the ordinary  college student already knows fascism is right wing.


So you continue to run your mouth like an immature progressive but you’re never able to explain _how_ fascism could possibly be to the right of libertarianism.

Come faux “intellect” - step up and *explain* your work. I’ve already owned you by backing up my posts with work from *PhD’s* (F.A. Hayek, Dinesh D’Souza). Not only have you failed to post anything of substance, you’re afraid to even attempt to explain your position (that’s because you know you’ll be eaten alive).


----------



## LuckyDuck

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques








The far-left's idea for a new US flag.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think high school students should be allowed to read some of this garbage. Can one imagine a student going to school and saying fascism is left wing. Of course the ordinary  college student already knows fascism is right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> So you continue to run your mouth like an immature progressive but you’re never able to explain _how_ fascism could possibly be to the right of libertarianism.
> 
> Come faux “intellect” - step up and *explain* your work. I’ve already owned you by backing up my posts with work from *PhD’s* (F.A. Hayek, Dinesh D’Souza). Not only have you failed to post anything of substance, you’re afraid to even attempt to explain your position (that’s because you know you’ll be eaten alive).
Click to expand...

I sure don't have to explain my position. Communism is left and Fascism is right. Liberals are left and Conservatives are right. One needs no PhD's to back up that take on political ideologies,  Unless, of course,  it is different than the  political spectrums taught in the  colleges and universities.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I sure don't have to explain my position.


Hahahahahahahaha!!! Said _every_ tool ever who knew he was *dead* *wrong*.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I sure don't have to explain my position.


Things aren’t so because you say they are or you believe they are. You can’t explain your irrational, bat-shit crazy position because it’s 100% *false*. Fascism is pure totalitarianism. You cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. Totalitarianism is _exclusively_ left-wing.

Nazi was short for national *socialist*. There is no such thing as right-wing socialism you freaking high school drop-out (_literally_). You admitted you dropped out of high school and it really shows.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I sure don't have to explain *my position*.


That’s just it - my uninformed, fragile little snowflake. That is merely _your_ irrational, uneducated position. It is *not* the facts. If it was fact, you would have no problem explaining how fascism could he further right than libertarianism or sovereign citizenism.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> One needs no PhD's to *back up that take* on political ideologies


But you just admitted that you *can’t* back it up.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Unless, of course,  it is different than the  political spectrums taught in the  colleges and universities.


That’s your favorite go-to ignorant claim. Unless you’ve attended every single university in the U.S., you couldn’t possibly know what is “taught in college and universities”. So here again we see you flat out lying.

I’ve produced multiple PhD’s and a world-renowned political scientist and Nobel prize winner who clearly, concisely, and indisputably explain how fascism is exclusively left-wing. You won’t even attempt to explain your uninformed _opinion_. Game over. You lose.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Communism is left and Fascism is right.


This is the high school dropout view of political science. Because Adolf Hitler was considered a fascist and he turned on Joseph Stalin (a communist) in the middle of World War II, then fascism and communism must be “opposites”.

God Almighty, the first grade “logic” here is astounding. Totalitarians have no loyalty and as the name implies, they desire total control.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think high school students should be allowed to read some of this garbage. Can one imagine a student going to school and saying fascism is left wing. Of course the ordinary  college student already knows fascism is right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> So you continue to run your mouth like an immature progressive but you’re never able to explain _how_ fascism could possibly be to the right of libertarianism.
> 
> Come faux “intellect” - step up and *explain* your work. I’ve already owned you by backing up my posts with work from *PhD’s* (F.A. Hayek, Dinesh D’Souza). Not only have you failed to post anything of substance, you’re afraid to even attempt to explain your position (that’s because you know you’ll be eaten alive).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure don't have to explain my position. Communism is left and Fascism is right. Liberals are left and Conservatives are right. One needs no PhD's to back up that take on political ideologies,  Unless, of course,  it is different than the  political spectrums taught in the  colleges and universities.
Click to expand...


"Communism is left and Fascism is right?"

That's your argument?  Yeah, you sure don't need no stinkin PHD to vomit up that piece of "logic."  Even a brain damaged snowflake can understand it.  You're a fucking genius!

Let's see if I can do it:

Right wingers are brilliant and leftwingers are morons. "One needs no PhD's to back up that take on political ideologies"

I did it!


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is left and Fascism is right.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the high school dropout view of political science. Because Adolf Hitler was considered a fascist and he turned on Joseph Stalin (a communist) in the middle of World War II, then fascism and communism must be “opposites”.
> 
> God Almighty, the first grade “logic” here is astounding. Totalitarians have no loyalty and as the name implies, they desire total control.
Click to expand...

It's so sad that we are contesting a group of people who have the brains of a turnip.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, of course,  it is different than the  political spectrums taught in the  colleges and universities.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s your favorite go-to ignorant claim. Unless you’ve attended every single university in the U.S., you couldn’t possibly know what is “taught in college and universities”. So here again we see you flat out lying.
> 
> I’ve produced multiple PhD’s and a world-renowned political scientist and Nobel prize winner who clearly, concisely, and indisputably explain how fascism is exclusively left-wing. You won’t even attempt to explain your uninformed _opinion_. Game over. You lose.
Click to expand...


She is right:  That is what's taught in universities, but that doesn't make it right.  That's the logical fallacy known as "_the appeal to authority._"


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think high school students should be allowed to read some of this garbage. Can one imagine a student going to school and saying fascism is left wing. Of course the ordinary  college student already knows fascism is right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> So you continue to run your mouth like an immature progressive but you’re never able to explain _how_ fascism could possibly be to the right of libertarianism.
> 
> Come faux “intellect” - step up and *explain* your work. I’ve already owned you by backing up my posts with work from *PhD’s* (F.A. Hayek, Dinesh D’Souza). Not only have you failed to post anything of substance, you’re afraid to even attempt to explain your position (that’s because you know you’ll be eaten alive).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure don't have to explain my position. Communism is left and Fascism is right. Liberals are left and Conservatives are right. One needs no PhD's to back up that take on political ideologies,  Unless, of course,  it is different than the  political spectrums taught in the  colleges and universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism is left and Fascism is right?"
> 
> That's your argument?  Yeah, you sure don't need no stinkin PHD to vomit up that piece of "logic."  Even a brain damaged snowflake can understand it.  You're a fucking genius!
> 
> Let's see if I can do it:
> 
> Right wingers are brilliant and leftwingers are morons. "One needs no PhD's to back up that take on political ideologies"
> 
> I did it!
Click to expand...

You forgot to preface your comment with the absolutely brilliant “I sure don’t have to explain my position” staetemnt!


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think high school students should be allowed to read some of this garbage. Can one imagine a student going to school and saying fascism is left wing. Of course the ordinary  college student already knows fascism is right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> So you continue to run your mouth like an immature progressive but you’re never able to explain _how_ fascism could possibly be to the right of libertarianism.
> 
> Come faux “intellect” - step up and *explain* your work. I’ve already owned you by backing up my posts with work from *PhD’s* (F.A. Hayek, Dinesh D’Souza). Not only have you failed to post anything of substance, you’re afraid to even attempt to explain your position (that’s because you know you’ll be eaten alive).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure don't have to explain my position. Communism is left and Fascism is right. Liberals are left and Conservatives are right. One needs no PhD's to back up that take on political ideologies,  Unless, of course,  it is different than the  political spectrums taught in the  colleges and universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism is left and Fascism is right?"
> 
> That's your argument?  Yeah, you sure don't need no stinkin PHD to vomit up that piece of "logic."  Even a brain damaged snowflake can understand it.  You're a fucking genius!
> 
> Let's see if I can do it:
> 
> Right wingers are brilliant and leftwingers are morons. "One needs no PhD's to back up that take on political ideologies"
> 
> I did it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to preface your comment with the absolutely brilliant “I sure don’t have to explain my position” staetemnt!
Click to expand...

I hate it when that happens!


----------



## danielpalos

Everybody knows, liberal socialism is more liberal than national socialism.


----------



## regent

Must have hit a nerve or a doubtful premise, but don't be scared girls, you can still make all the political or economic definitions you want.


----------



## regent

.





P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't have to explain my position.
> 
> 
> 
> Things aren’t so because you say they are or you believe they are. You can’t explain your irrational, bat-shit crazy position because it’s 100% *false*. Fascism is pure totalitarianism. You cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. Totalitarianism is _exclusively_ left-wing.
> 
> Nazi was short for national *socialist*. There is no such thing as right-wing socialism you freaking high school drop-out (_literally_). You admitted you dropped out of high school and it really shows.
Click to expand...

After I dropped high school my next school was college, eight years of it.
I don't have to defend definitions of political ideologies because others with more expertise than we have, do a good job. Are you saying Nazism was left wing because it used the word "socialism" in its title?. Maybe you're right; would Hitler lie?






tthe totali


----------



## regent

bripat9643 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, of course,  it is different than the  political spectrums taught in the  colleges and universities.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s your favorite go-to ignorant claim. Unless you’ve attended every single university in the U.S., you couldn’t possibly know what is “taught in college and universities”. So here again we see you flat out lying.
> 
> I’ve produced multiple PhD’s and a world-renowned political scientist and Nobel prize winner who clearly, concisely, and indisputably explain how fascism is exclusively left-wing. You won’t even attempt to explain your uninformed _opinion_. Game over. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is right:  That is what's taught in universities, but that doesn't make it right.  That's the logical fallacy known as "_the appeal to authority._"
Click to expand...

And where  is it written that appeal to authority is a fallacy?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> And where  is it written that appeal to authority is a fallacy?


Tell us, ignorant one, _*where*_ is it written that one “sure doesn’t have to explain their position”?

Ever notice you completely fail to hold yourself to the same standard you expect out of everyone else? That is known as “ignorant partisan hack”.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Must have hit a nerve...


Ignorance usually does!


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Are you saying Nazism was left wing because it used the word "socialism" in its title?


More importantly...they used socialism in their *actions*.


regent said:


> Maybe you're right; would Hitler lie?


Hitler would lie. That’s why you ignore what people say and look at what they do. Fascism is *total* government control. You cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. That is literally as absurd as saying “promiscuous abstinence”. If one is promiscuous, it is literally impossible to be abstinent. And if one is totalitarian, it is literally impossible for them to be right-wing.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I don't have to defend definitions of political ideologies because others with more expertise than we have, do a good job.


We weren’t talking about “definitions”. You specifically said “my position”. And I specifically asked you to explain “your position”. Completely different from “definitions”.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> After I dropped high school my next school was college, eight years of it.


That’s a lot of college. Did you earn your PhD?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Are you saying Nazism was left wing because it used the word "socialism" in its title?


So far I’ve given you a Nobel Prize winner, multiple PhD’s, common sense, logic, explanations, and more. Now I’ll add a former President of the United States as well.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I dropped high school my next school was college, eight years of it.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a lot of college. Did you earn your PhD?
Click to expand...

    No, the college units beyond the BA were job requirements.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.



Nah, I'd just call it extreme liberalism. Identity politics. Fascism would imply a dictatorship, and I don't think either party wants that.



P@triot said:


> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.



Campaigns? People protesting something/someone they don't like is a common thing in the history of this country. By the sheer amount of protests, it would seem people just flat out don't like the Orange Virus. I hate to break it to you. This probably wouldn't happen so much if he wasn't such an unlikable douche canoe, BTW.



P@triot said:


> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.



Now this sounds like you're just gaslighting. If heterosexual people are being _forced_ into participating in homosexual activities at gun point, I'm right there with you in denouncing it. However, you're being overly dramatic and that isn't reality outside of one of two isolated incidents probably taken out of context. The data just doesn't support this amount of outrage and spin.



P@triot said:


> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Yeah, I'm not a big fan of vigilante groups in general, and some of these guys have ties with white supremacists. This particular interaction may have been peaceful, and that's terrific. You never know how the next one will be with people taking the law into their own hands. I'll pass.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, of course,  it is different than the  political spectrums taught in the  colleges and universities.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s your favorite go-to ignorant claim. Unless you’ve attended every single university in the U.S., you couldn’t possibly know what is “taught in college and universities”. So here again we see you flat out lying.
> 
> I’ve produced multiple PhD’s and a world-renowned political scientist and Nobel prize winner who clearly, concisely, and indisputably explain how fascism is exclusively left-wing. You won’t even attempt to explain your uninformed _opinion_. Game over. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is right:  That is what's taught in universities, but that doesn't make it right.  That's the logical fallacy known as "_the appeal to authority._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where  is it written that appeal to authority is a fallacy?
Click to expand...



ROFL!  You are dumber than I ever imagined.  usually dumbasses like you tell me it's not a fallacy if you refer to a "valid authority."  That only proves they don't understand why it's a fallacy.  You don't understand that it is a fallacy.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'd just call it extreme liberalism. Identity politics. Fascism would imply a dictatorship, and *I don't think* either party wants that.
Click to expand...

Well then thinking is clearly not your strong point. When Barack Insane Obama was in office and held the super-majority in Congress, the Dumbocrats surrendered their entire authority. They allowed Obama to craft legislation via Executive Orders and Presidential Memorandums. A power explicitly reserved for the House. Not only did Congress do nothing, they actually squealed with glee about it.

Progressives absolutely want a dictatorship (so long as it is _their_ dic in power). They feel that discussion is too slow and voting blocks their agenda.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> 
> 
> Campaigns? People protesting something/someone they don't like is a common thing in the history of this country. By the sheer amount of protests, it would seem people just flat out don't like the Orange Virus. I hate to break it to you. This probably wouldn't happen so much if he wasn't such an unlikable douche canoe, BTW.
Click to expand...

Tell us something...why are you being an immature, disingenuous dick right now? Protesting _is_ a staple of this nation. But that’s *not* what the left is doing. They were - and they continue to - engage in horrific acts of violence. Setting a limousine on fire is *not* “protesting”. Assaulting people wearing Trump merchandise is *not* “protesting”. Rioting to the point where the Trump rally in Chicago is shut down is *not* “protesting”.

If you can’t engage in an honest conversation, just go away. Nobody is interested in discussions with a disingenuous dick just looking to get a reaction from people.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this sounds like you're just gaslighting. If heterosexual people are being _forced_ into participating in homosexual activities at gun point, I'm right there with you in denouncing it. However, you're being overly dramatic and that isn't reality outside of one of two isolated incidents probably taken out of context. The data just doesn't support this amount of outrage and spin.
Click to expand...

Now this sounds like you’re just flat-out ignorant. The fact is, the U.S. government has placed a gun to the head of the American people and *forced* them to participate in homosexual activities. Farms have been forced to host homosexual weddings. Bakers have been forced to bake cakes for homosexuals weddings.

These are indisputable facts. You’re not informed enough to be discussing these issues. Perhaps a forum on Keeping Up With The Kardashian’s would be more to your liking?


----------



## danielpalos

regent said:


> Must have hit a nerve or a doubtful premise, but don't be scared girls, you can still make all the political or economic definitions you want.


Socialism must start with a clearly defined, social Contract.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'd just call it extreme liberalism. Identity politics. Fascism would imply a dictatorship, and *I don't think* either party wants that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then thinking is clearly not your strong point. When Barack Insane Obama was in office and held the super-majority in Congress, the Dumbocrats surrendered their entire authority. They allowed Obama to craft legislation via Executive Orders and Presidential Memorandums. A power explicitly reserved for the House. Not only did Congress do nothing, they actually squealed with glee about it.
> 
> Progressives absolutely want a dictatorship (so long as it is _their_ dic in power). They feel that discussion is too slow and voting blocks their agenda.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this sounds like you're just gaslighting. If heterosexual people are being _forced_ into participating in homosexual activities at gun point, I'm right there with you in denouncing it. However, you're being overly dramatic and that isn't reality outside of one of two isolated incidents probably taken out of context. The data just doesn't support this amount of outrage and spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now this sounds like you’re just flat-out ignorant. The fact is, the U.S. government has placed a gun to the head of the American people and *forced* them to participate in homosexual activities. Farms have been forced to host homosexual weddings. Bakers have been forced to bake cakes for homosexuals weddings.
> 
> These are indisputable facts. You’re not informed enough to be discussing these issues. Perhaps a forum on Keeping Up With The Kardashian’s would be more to your liking?
Click to expand...


It's hilarious you lecturing about ignorance, given what an alarmist fool you are. Your posts are riddled with it.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> It's hilarious you lecturing about ignorance, given what an alarmist fool you are. Your posts are riddled with it.


It’s tragic reading your uninformed posts. People who don’t follow current events shouldn’t enter forums to comment on them.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious you lecturing about ignorance, given what an alarmist fool you are. Your posts are riddled with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s tragic reading your uninformed posts. People who don’t follow current events shouldn’t enter forums to comment on them.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, who are _you_ to tell me where_ I _am supposed to post? Fascist.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious you lecturing about ignorance, given what an alarmist fool you are. Your posts are riddled with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s tragic reading your uninformed posts. People who don’t follow current events shouldn’t enter forums to comment on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, who are _you_ to tell me where_ I _am supposed to post? Fascist.
Click to expand...

I never said “supposed” to, chief. I said _shouldn’t_. Reading comprehension.


----------



## Slimdugger99

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'd just call it extreme liberalism. Identity politics. Fascism would imply a dictatorship, and *I don't think* either party wants that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then thinking is clearly not your strong point. When Barack Insane Obama was in office and held the super-majority in Congress, the Dumbocrats surrendered their entire authority. They allowed Obama to craft legislation via Executive Orders and Presidential Memorandums. A power explicitly reserved for the House. Not only did Congress do nothing, they actually squealed with glee about it.
> 
> Progressives absolutely want a dictatorship (so long as it is _their_ dic in power). They feel that discussion is too slow and voting blocks their agenda.
Click to expand...


What an idiotic post, if the dems had a supermajority in Congress why would Obama need to use executive action? The reason was that the Democrats held an advantage in name only.  Red dog or was it neck Democrats consistently voted against their Black President and party and with Republicans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P@triot

While not in the U.S., this is a prime example of why we must eliminate the idiotic “hate crime” laws. This man was charged with a “hate crime” for teaching a little doggy a trick. The left, in true fascist fashion, will abuse the “hate crime” laws to imprison and silence anyone who won’t bow to their ideology.

WAR ON FREE SPEECH: YouTuber 'Count Dankula' Convicted of a Hate Crime. For a Joke!


----------



## jasonnfree

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Nazism was left wing because it used the word "socialism" in its title?
> 
> 
> 
> So far I’ve given you a Nobel Prize winner, multiple PhD’s, common sense, logic, explanations, and more. Now I’ll add a former President of the United States as well.
Click to expand...


Poor ronnie was just reading from  a prepared script and had no idea whatsoever about anything but the script, but his followers like the op eat this stuff up.  Fascism is the merging of state and corporate power, which is what we have right now,  and republicans are even worse than demorats when it comes to enabling and funding corporate power.


----------



## Moonglow

Still waiting on that extreme left wing radical fascism move....


----------



## P@triot

jasonnfree said:


> Poor ronnie was just reading from  a prepared script...


Poor Jason is coming up with the dumbest excuses for denying the truth...


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor ronnie was just reading from  a prepared script...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Jason is coming up with the dumbest excuses for denying the truth...
Click to expand...

Well as I have pointed out Reagan couldn't be all bad, he voted for FDR four times. I suspect that GE got to him so he changed his politics. Hey a job is a job and that was probably a good one and him being flexible and all that.


----------



## P@triot

The left continues their march towards frightening fascism...


> The 88-page report by Wisconsin Attorney General Brad Schimel details the notorious “John Doe” investigations that went after almost every conservative, nonprofit organization in Wisconsin (the state chapter of Club for Growth among them) for supposed violations of campaign finance laws.
> 
> Except that there were not any actual violations of the law, according to the Wisconsin Supreme Court. The court shut down the prosecutions in 2015, calling the legal theory under which the prosecutors were pursuing the case “unsupported in either reason or law.”


As the article states, the left is “weaponizing” any public office they manage to occupy.

The State Government Agency That Spied on Citizens


----------



## toobfreak

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.




Sorry, but your internet-supplied "dictionary" is wrong and merely repeating bad information.  Fascism is a form of total government control, a monarchy of control by one or a few who get to dictate to the rest how to live, and is not necessarily tied to right or left wing activity, but since the Left is disposed to prefer big government while the right limited government, if one has to choose, it is more a feature of the Left than the Right.


----------



## frigidweirdo

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



It's amazing what partisans can come up with. 

Not really worth reading, is it?


----------



## P@triot

Like all fascists, the left fears free thought and free speech...

University of Virginia Betrays the Legacy of Its Founder, Thomas Jefferson


----------



## P@triot

frigidweirdo said:


> It's amazing what partisans can come up with. Not really worth reading, is it?


I find it considerably more amazing what fascists will say and do to avoid reading.


----------



## GreenBean

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.





RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Hitler Left Wing Socialist

German Philosopher Theodor Adorno, strongly influenced the Left. He devised a scale known as the *"F" scale* which has been utilized to associate conservative elements of society as fascist. [...and to associate Fascism with Right Wing- which it is not] However, as is so frequently the case, his F scale was a twist of reality and a blatant oxymoron.  The Adorno F Scale is used to frame conservatives, and any opposed to Socialism as Nazis and latent fascists. The fascist label has come to mean anyone the liberal progressive sociofascists seek to defame or discredit.

Fascism, as are its close relatives [Liberalism] Socialism and Communism is an Authoritarian ideology that seeks to mobilize entire societies behind a common purpose. Commerce and industry, The sciences, The Arts ,education, all united to herd the masses in an endless quest for what the Authoritarians [Big Brother] dictate the greater good is.


----------



## P@triot

The left believes that children belong to the state and that people exist solely to serve the state.

This Dentist's Office Threatens Parents Over Kids' 'Dental Neglect'


----------



## GreenBean

frigidweirdo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what partisans can come up with.
> 
> Not really worth reading, is it?
Click to expand...


They say laughter is the best medicine - your posts could cure a lot of people.


----------



## P@triot

Only a shit-hole like California would allow people to riot but would stop a man from building a playhouse for his daughter.


> “Six months ongoing, I don’t know why the city is fighting it so hard,” Adomeit said. “I just want what’s safe and best for my daughter. I just want my daughter to have a safe place to play.”


I can tell you why, Mr. Adomeit. Because progressives are power-hungry totalitarians who want to exert control over others. Our forefathers are rolling over in their graves at the realization that all of their sacrifices have been so squandered - a man can’t even build a littlest playhouse for his own daughter on his own property.

California man fined, banned from building his daughter a playhouse on land he owns


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> Only a shit-hole like California would allow people to riot but would stop a man from building a playhouse for his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> “Six months ongoing, I don’t know why the city is fighting it so hard,” Adomeit said. “I just want what’s safe and best for my daughter. I just want my daughter to have a safe place to play.”
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you why, Mr. Adomeit. Because progressives are power-hungry totalitarians who want to exert control over others. Our forefathers are rolling over in their graves at the realization that all of their sacrifices have been so squandered - a man can’t even build a littlest playhouse for his own daughter on his own property.
> 
> California man fined, banned from building his daughter a playhouse on land he owns
Click to expand...

he should ask for a variance.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> he should ask for a variance.


You should ask for a dictionary.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Lordy those fascism marches have been just unbearable to watch


----------



## BS Filter

The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.


----------



## edward37

BS Filter said:


> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.


maybe we should put all republicans in camps too?


----------



## WheelieAddict

BS Filter said:


> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.


Nah. The right owns the Nazis. Good people on both sides:


----------



## sparky

BS Filter said:


> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.


all extreemism seeks control

~S~


----------



## BS Filter

edward37 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we should put all republicans in camps too?
Click to expand...

I believe if they could do it, they would.


----------



## BS Filter

sparky said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.


----------



## edward37

BS Filter said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
Click to expand...

when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter
Click to expand...

and I forgot,,,,,a grabber of the puss


----------



## sparky

BS Filter said:


> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.



Well i agree that it's very hard to be a centrist these days & _'normal'_ has been under attack for some time now

~S~


----------



## BS Filter

edward37 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter
Click to expand...

Whatever.  We didn't vote for a pastor for our church, but someone that can clean out the maggots and get government running efficiently instead of being used for a political agenda.  Burns your hide, huh.


----------



## edward37

BS Filter said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  We didn't vote for a pastor for our church, but someone that can clean out the maggots and get government running efficiently instead of being used for a political agenda.  Burns your hide, huh.
Click to expand...

Yes  honestly speaking it does  When we have a slime bag like him in control of our gov't  it should burn ALL or hides


----------



## BS Filter

edward37 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  We didn't vote for a pastor for our church, but someone that can clean out the maggots and get government running efficiently instead of being used for a political agenda.  Burns your hide, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  honestly speaking it does  When we have a slime bag like him in control of our gov't  it should burn ALL or hides
Click to expand...

Gee, that's too bad.  Have your mommy put some salve on it.


----------



## edward37

BS Filter said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  We didn't vote for a pastor for our church, but someone that can clean out the maggots and get government running efficiently instead of being used for a political agenda.  Burns your hide, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  honestly speaking it does  When we have a slime bag like him in control of our gov't  it should burn ALL or hides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, that's too bad.  Have your mommy put some salve on it.
Click to expand...

she's not around anymore but she did teach me to recognize an AH when I see one


----------



## BS Filter

edward37 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  We didn't vote for a pastor for our church, but someone that can clean out the maggots and get government running efficiently instead of being used for a political agenda.  Burns your hide, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  honestly speaking it does  When we have a slime bag like him in control of our gov't  it should burn ALL or hides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, that's too bad.  Have your mommy put some salve on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's not around anymore but she did teach me to recognize an AH when I see one
Click to expand...

You poor thing.  How are you going to survive this?  Do you have a support group?


----------



## edward37

BS Filter said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  We didn't vote for a pastor for our church, but someone that can clean out the maggots and get government running efficiently instead of being used for a political agenda.  Burns your hide, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  honestly speaking it does  When we have a slime bag like him in control of our gov't  it should burn ALL or hides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, that's too bad.  Have your mommy put some salve on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's not around anymore but she did teach me to recognize an AH when I see one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing.  How are you going to survive this?  Do you have a support group?
Click to expand...

I'm surviving very well ,very very well....I'm just waiting to see the sword hanging above all those trump voters drop and hear their howls....Already beer people,  midwest farmers are complaining   Are you ready to take one for Trump?


----------



## BS Filter

edward37 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  We didn't vote for a pastor for our church, but someone that can clean out the maggots and get government running efficiently instead of being used for a political agenda.  Burns your hide, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  honestly speaking it does  When we have a slime bag like him in control of our gov't  it should burn ALL or hides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, that's too bad.  Have your mommy put some salve on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's not around anymore but she did teach me to recognize an AH when I see one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing.  How are you going to survive this?  Do you have a support group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surviving very well ,very very well....I'm just waiting to see the sword hanging above all those trump voters drop and hear their howls....Already beer people,  midwest farmers are complaining   Are you ready to take one for Trump?
Click to expand...

You're believing the propaganda.  Yaaaawwwn.  Have a nice day


----------



## P@triot

Progressives have absolutely destroyed education in America. Which benefits them tremendously as they need an ignorant electorate in order to win elections.


> America is suffering through a crisis in education, especially when it comes to history. Many were horrified when a poll, released in April, showed that *two-thirds of millennials* *don’t know what Auschwitz is*


If progressives were to teach history, then students would see the evil of progressivism.

The Consequences of Historical Ignorance


----------



## P@triot

Scary. Fascism is built on group-think. It rejects independent thought. Just as the left has been doing for the past 20 years now.


> A new study published by the National Association of Scholars looked at nearly 9,000 professors at 51 of the 66 top-ranked liberal arts colleges in the US. They found that political bias on college campuses isn’t just a rumor or conspiracy theory, it’s a hard fact. These numbers are absolutely insane. If you remove the two military colleges from the study, the ratio of Democrat professors to Republican professors is 12.7 to 1!
> 
> But the field with the scariest Liberal to Conservative ratio shouldn’t be a surprise AT ALL to anyone that reads or watches the news. Get this… Out of nearly 9,000 professors and 51 of the top-rated schools, the number of Democrat to Republican communications faculty members is 108 to ZERO. The number of conservative communications professors is actually zilch, zero… nada.


Fascism relies on control of all media and all content.

You need to read THIS before signing that next tuition check


----------



## Pogo

Buttsoiler's Cult of Ignorance continues to bubble, desperate to try to equate "Liberal" with its own opposite.  Doesn't even notice that in his last two posts he's already conflated it with "the left" and the archaic "Progressives", not to mention "fascists".  

Now he's got _four _different things going on that have no relation to each other.  No wonder he's confuserated.

"War is Peace"
"Freedom is Slavery"
and last but most, the OP's motto:
*"Ignorance is Strength"
*
SMFH


----------



## Pogo

BS Filter said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
Click to expand...


Uh nnnnnnnnnno, it's not.

Clearly, Rump doesn't represent anything that can be in any way described as "conservative" or "Christian" or "traditional".  What he represents is avarice, hedonism, narcissism trolling, bigotry, blatant dishonesty, historical revision, self-delusion and just being a general Asshole.  Since he has no politics at all and will whore whatever the audience in front of him wants to hear just to get away with a con job, there's no basis for 'bonkers' on a political basis.  It's entirely personal.

To paraphrase a quote attributed to Freud, sometimes an ass hole is just an ass hole,


----------



## BS Filter

Pogo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh nnnnnnnnnno, it's not.
> 
> Clearly, Rump doesn't represent anything that can be in any way described as "conservative" or "Christian" or "traditional".  What he represents is avarice, hedonism, narcissism trolling, bigotry, blatant dishonesty, historical revision, self-delusion and just being a general Asshole.  Since he has no politics at all and will whore whatever the audience in front of him wants to hear just to get away with a con job, there's no basis for 'bonkers' on a political basis.  It's entirely personal.
> 
> To paraphrase a quote attributed to Freud, sometimes an ass hole is just an ass hole,
Click to expand...

Your entire post is nothing but personal opinion, bias, bigotry and hate.  Everything you rail against.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Pogo

BS Filter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh nnnnnnnnnno, it's not.
> 
> Clearly, Rump doesn't represent anything that can be in any way described as "conservative" or "Christian" or "traditional".  What he represents is avarice, hedonism, narcissism trolling, bigotry, blatant dishonesty, historical revision, self-delusion and just being a general Asshole.  Since he has no politics at all and will whore whatever the audience in front of him wants to hear just to get away with a con job, there's no basis for 'bonkers' on a political basis.  It's entirely personal.
> 
> To paraphrase a quote attributed to Freud, sometimes an ass hole is just an ass hole,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your entire post is nothing but personal opinion, bias, bigotry and hate.  Everything you rail against.  Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


Thank you, I intend to do just that and it's off to a fine start I must say.


----------



## BS Filter

Pogo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh nnnnnnnnnno, it's not.
> 
> Clearly, Rump doesn't represent anything that can be in any way described as "conservative" or "Christian" or "traditional".  What he represents is avarice, hedonism, narcissism trolling, bigotry, blatant dishonesty, historical revision, self-delusion and just being a general Asshole.  Since he has no politics at all and will whore whatever the audience in front of him wants to hear just to get away with a con job, there's no basis for 'bonkers' on a political basis.  It's entirely personal.
> 
> To paraphrase a quote attributed to Freud, sometimes an ass hole is just an ass hole,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your entire post is nothing but personal opinion, bias, bigotry and hate.  Everything you rail against.  Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, I intend to do just that and it's off to a fine start I must say.
Click to expand...

Cool.  Just remember that Trump is the President of the United States today, all day and the next day, and the next, etc.


----------



## Pogo

BS Filter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh nnnnnnnnnno, it's not.
> 
> Clearly, Rump doesn't represent anything that can be in any way described as "conservative" or "Christian" or "traditional".  What he represents is avarice, hedonism, narcissism trolling, bigotry, blatant dishonesty, historical revision, self-delusion and just being a general Asshole.  Since he has no politics at all and will whore whatever the audience in front of him wants to hear just to get away with a con job, there's no basis for 'bonkers' on a political basis.  It's entirely personal.
> 
> To paraphrase a quote attributed to Freud, sometimes an ass hole is just an ass hole,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your entire post is nothing but personal opinion, bias, bigotry and hate.  Everything you rail against.  Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, I intend to do just that and it's off to a fine start I must say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Just remember that Trump is the President of the United States today, all day and the next day, and the next, etc.
Click to expand...


I thought you just said 'have a nice day'.  Make up your mind.  You keep waffling like this and you'll be as convolutedly confuserated as the OP.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> Clearly, Rump doesn't represent anything


----------



## P@triot

Make no mistake about it - the left wants complete and total control over you. They are leveraging every “tool” they can imagine - political correctness, cultural appropriations, (faux) outrage, etc. to make sure that they control what you say, how you think, what you wear, and more.

Pure. Unadulterated. Fascism.

The Left's Selective, Changing Rules on Cultural Appropriation


----------



## danielpalos

Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.



You're talking about welfare. We already have that.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about welfare. We already have that.
Click to expand...

no, we don't.  and, it isn't welfare.  it should be, compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.


----------



## Pilot1

National Socialism, and LEFT wing ideology is Fascists.  Democrats are now the Fascists.


----------



## danielpalos

Pilot1 said:


> National Socialism, and LEFT wing ideology is Fascists.  Democrats are now the Fascists.


so is the right wing; and the right wing only pays lip service to natural rights.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.


We already have “unemployment compensation”. It’s called your savings account.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


*I would give you a standing ovation of this post yet it does not go far enough.  I have always followed the money and it gives you the idea of what is really happening.  I have made a copy of the post and later I will post the money route that are funding the groups, like the OWLs and ANTIF groups.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have “unemployment compensation”. It’s called your savings account.
Click to expand...

*Is that like Riots = Christmas shopping.*


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have “unemployment compensation”. It’s called your savings account.
Click to expand...

stop complaining about welfare costs.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> stop complaining about welfare costs.


Stop mooching off of society. Have an ounce of dignity and take responsibility for supporting yourself.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop complaining about welfare costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop mooching off of society. Have an ounce of dignity and take responsibility for supporting yourself.
Click to expand...

Not with a Natural rate of Unemployment, under Capitalism.  don't be so, _irresponsible_, right wingers.


----------



## MaryL

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


I am a a old school liberal. OG. Liberals nowadays are scary, they are benevolent fascist, they mean well, but these  people are so politically intolerant, domineering and fixed in their viewpoint that they can't see their faults or the forest for the trees, they scare the hell out of me...


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about welfare. We already have that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we don't.  and, it isn't welfare.  it should be, compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
Click to expand...


What you want really is welfare because it is paying you for not working and has nothing to do with employment. You want to be paid simply for existing. You've had this pointed out to you multiple times.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about welfare. We already have that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we don't.  and, it isn't welfare.  it should be, compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you want really is welfare because it is paying you for not working and has nothing to do with employment. You want to be paid simply for existing. You've had this pointed out to you multiple times.
Click to expand...

that is Your story, bro.  Compensation for Capitalism's _natural_ rate of unemployment, has every Thing to do with it.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about welfare. We already have that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we don't.  and, it isn't welfare.  it should be, compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you want really is welfare because it is paying you for not working and has nothing to do with employment. You want to be paid simply for existing. You've had this pointed out to you multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is Your story, bro.  Compensation for Capitalism's _natural_ rate of unemployment, has every Thing to do with it.
Click to expand...


You're using words that don't mean what you want them to mean. The bottom line is, you want a free ride from society.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, can help solve that loss of liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about welfare. We already have that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we don't.  and, it isn't welfare.  it should be, compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you want really is welfare because it is paying you for not working and has nothing to do with employment. You want to be paid simply for existing. You've had this pointed out to you multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is Your story, bro.  Compensation for Capitalism's _natural_ rate of unemployment, has every Thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're using words that don't mean what you want them to mean. The bottom line is, you want a free ride from society.
Click to expand...

only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop complaining about welfare costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop mooching off of society. Have an ounce of dignity and take responsibility for supporting yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a Natural rate of Unemployment, under Capitalism.  don't be so, _irresponsible_, right wingers.
Click to expand...

What you really want to say is the “natural percentage of parasites such as yourself who want to mooch off of society”.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.


Nobody gets _anything_ “at the expense of the poor”. You’re not exploited. You’re lazy.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop complaining about welfare costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop mooching off of society. Have an ounce of dignity and take responsibility for supporting yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with a Natural rate of Unemployment, under Capitalism.  don't be so, _irresponsible_, right wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you really want to say is the “natural percentage of parasites such as yourself who want to mooch off of society”.
Click to expand...

Capitalism only needs capital to circulate, not a work ethic from the Age of Iron.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gets _anything_ “at the expense of the poor”. You’re not exploited. You’re lazy.
Click to expand...

that is Your story.  My story is, the rich are getting richer faster and the right wing wants to cut social services for the poor, to help balance the budget.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Capitalism only needs capital to circulate


If that were even remotely true, the government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish.

Of course, “circulation” of capital is *not* what drives capitalism. What makes capitalism the most successful system ever created is that it has unimaginable rewards for those who innovate and do it efficiently. This results in the products and services that society requires in order to survive and thrive.

You are the perfect example of why nobody takes the left seriously about economics (or anything else for that matter).


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism only needs capital to circulate
> 
> 
> 
> If that were even remotely true, the government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish.
> 
> Of course, “circulation” of capital is *not* what drives capitalism. What makes capitalism the most successful system ever created is that it has unimaginable rewards for those who innovate and do it efficiently. This results in the products and services that society requires in order to survive and thrive.
> 
> You are the perfect example of why nobody takes the left seriously about economics (or anything else for that matter).
Click to expand...

employment is at will; not, for-cause, in any, at-will employment State.  

unequal protection of the law, is simply stealing from the poor, to help the rich get richer faster.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism only needs capital to circulate
> 
> 
> 
> If that were even remotely true, the government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish.
> 
> Of course, “circulation” of capital is *not* what drives capitalism. What makes capitalism the most successful system ever created is that it has unimaginable rewards for those who innovate and do it efficiently. This results in the products and services that society requires in order to survive and thrive.
> 
> You are the perfect example of why nobody takes the left seriously about economics (or anything else for that matter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at will; not, for-cause, in any, at-will employment State.
> 
> unequal protection of the law, is simply stealing from the poor, to help the rich get richer faster.
Click to expand...

You didn’t address the issue. You hysterically claimed capitalism only requires capital to “circulate”. If that were true, then government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish. Right? _Right_?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism only needs capital to circulate
> 
> 
> 
> If that were even remotely true, the government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish.
> 
> Of course, “circulation” of capital is *not* what drives capitalism. What makes capitalism the most successful system ever created is that it has unimaginable rewards for those who innovate and do it efficiently. This results in the products and services that society requires in order to survive and thrive.
> 
> You are the perfect example of why nobody takes the left seriously about economics (or anything else for that matter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at will; not, for-cause, in any, at-will employment State.
> 
> unequal protection of the law, is simply stealing from the poor, to help the rich get richer faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t address the issue. You hysterically claimed capitalism only requires capital to “circulate”. If that were true, then government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish. Right? _Right_?
Click to expand...

Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror; do just what you claim of the left.  And, the right wing doesn't even want to pay taxes for them.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Amusing when liberal def is small gov and individual responsibility
Guess our scribe never took Latin in college


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...

Darn these dictionary's.
All run by commies


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about welfare. We already have that.
> 
> 
> 
> no, we don't.  and, it isn't welfare.  it should be, compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you want really is welfare because it is paying you for not working and has nothing to do with employment. You want to be paid simply for existing. You've had this pointed out to you multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is Your story, bro.  Compensation for Capitalism's _natural_ rate of unemployment, has every Thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're using words that don't mean what you want them to mean. The bottom line is, you want a free ride from society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.
Click to expand...


Now you're (again) trying to change the subject.  I'll repeat, you want a free ride from society. Deal with that first.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, we don't.  and, it isn't welfare.  it should be, compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want really is welfare because it is paying you for not working and has nothing to do with employment. You want to be paid simply for existing. You've had this pointed out to you multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is Your story, bro.  Compensation for Capitalism's _natural_ rate of unemployment, has every Thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're using words that don't mean what you want them to mean. The bottom line is, you want a free ride from society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're (again) trying to change the subject.  I'll repeat, you want a free ride from society. Deal with that first.
Click to expand...

Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism only needs capital to circulate
> 
> 
> 
> If that were even remotely true, the government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish.
> 
> Of course, “circulation” of capital is *not* what drives capitalism. What makes capitalism the most successful system ever created is that it has unimaginable rewards for those who innovate and do it efficiently. This results in the products and services that society requires in order to survive and thrive.
> 
> You are the perfect example of why nobody takes the left seriously about economics (or anything else for that matter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at will; not, for-cause, in any, at-will employment State.
> 
> unequal protection of the law, is simply stealing from the poor, to help the rich get richer faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t address the issue. You hysterically claimed capitalism only requires capital to “circulate”. If that were true, then government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish. Right? _Right_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror; do just what you claim of the left.  And, the right wing doesn't even want to pay taxes for them.
Click to expand...

You’re _still_ not addressing the issue. You hysterically claimed capitalism only requires capital to “circulate”. If that were true, then government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish. Right? _Right_?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.


No...we want a “tax break” because progressives were stealing far too much of our money. It’s already our money. We deserve to keep more of it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Fuck the left.

We'll never see their bullshit at that level.

There will be blood first.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



How can something right-wing be nationalistic when right wingers claim to be for decentrailization.

Get another book of bullshit.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism only needs capital to circulate
> 
> 
> 
> If that were even remotely true, the government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish.
> 
> Of course, “circulation” of capital is *not* what drives capitalism. What makes capitalism the most successful system ever created is that it has unimaginable rewards for those who innovate and do it efficiently. This results in the products and services that society requires in order to survive and thrive.
> 
> You are the perfect example of why nobody takes the left seriously about economics (or anything else for that matter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at will; not, for-cause, in any, at-will employment State.
> 
> unequal protection of the law, is simply stealing from the poor, to help the rich get richer faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t address the issue. You hysterically claimed capitalism only requires capital to “circulate”. If that were true, then government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish. Right? _Right_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror; do just what you claim of the left.  And, the right wing doesn't even want to pay taxes for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re _still_ not addressing the issue. You hysterically claimed capitalism only requires capital to “circulate”. If that were true, then government could pay the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and fill it back in Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Everyone would have money to spend, the government could tax it all to pay for the hole digging, and the economy would flourish. Right? _Right_?
Click to expand...

Up to a point.  You are special pleading, anyway.  Are you also claiming Only "hard work from the sweat of your brow", is real work from the Age of Iron?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> No...we want a “tax break” because progressives were stealing far too much of our money. It’s already our money. We deserve to keep more of it.
Click to expand...

end the drug war, right wingers.


----------



## ph3iron

Sun Devil 92 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the left.
> 
> We'll never see their bullshit at that level.
> 
> There will be blood first.
Click to expand...

So which college taught your foul mouth again mr brave boy?
You'll be scurrying for the hills when the first Muslim shows up


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you want really is welfare because it is paying you for not working and has nothing to do with employment. You want to be paid simply for existing. You've had this pointed out to you multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> that is Your story, bro.  Compensation for Capitalism's _natural_ rate of unemployment, has every Thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're using words that don't mean what you want them to mean. The bottom line is, you want a free ride from society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're (again) trying to change the subject.  I'll repeat, you want a free ride from society. Deal with that first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
Click to expand...


Another dodge. Deal with the fact that you want a free ride. Throwing random meaningless phrases around cannot shield you from that.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> You'll be scurrying for the hills when the first Muslim shows up


Muslims won’t show up. They are _deathly_ afraid of Americans. Unlike other nations, we are heavily armed and not pussies.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.


Meanwhile, progressives want handouts for their unnatural rate of laziness.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is Your story, bro.  Compensation for Capitalism's _natural_ rate of unemployment, has every Thing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're using words that don't mean what you want them to mean. The bottom line is, you want a free ride from society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're (again) trying to change the subject.  I'll repeat, you want a free ride from society. Deal with that first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge. Deal with the fact that you want a free ride. Throwing random meaningless phrases around cannot shield you from that.
Click to expand...

not a free ride, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, progressives want handouts for their unnatural rate of laziness.
Click to expand...

not a handout, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're using words that don't mean what you want them to mean. The bottom line is, you want a free ride from society.
> 
> 
> 
> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're (again) trying to change the subject.  I'll repeat, you want a free ride from society. Deal with that first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge. Deal with the fact that you want a free ride. Throwing random meaningless phrases around cannot shield you from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a free ride, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
Click to expand...


Quit trying to cloak it in semantics to make it sound like something it is not. You want to be paid for merely existing.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, progressives want handouts for their unnatural rate of laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a handout, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
Click to expand...

There is no “natural rate of unemployment”. Only your very unnatural rate of laziness and mooching.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're (again) trying to change the subject.  I'll repeat, you want a free ride from society. Deal with that first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge. Deal with the fact that you want a free ride. Throwing random meaningless phrases around cannot shield you from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a free ride, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to cloak it in semantics to make it sound like something it is not. You want to be paid for merely existing.
Click to expand...

Compensation for capitalism's, natural rate of unemployment; or, let's, get, literal, in alleged Right to Work States.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, progressives want handouts for their unnatural rate of laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a handout, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no “natural rate of unemployment”. Only your very unnatural rate of laziness and mooching.
Click to expand...

nothing but appeals to ignorance?


----------



## danielpalos

Means testing is the most expensive option. 



> In 2011, means-tested federal welfare spending was government’s largest budget item. Federal spending on the 83 programs reached $745.84 billion, a number greater than spending on Social Security, Medicare, non-war defense, among others. When combined with state spending on federal assistance programs, the total spend reached approximately $1.03 trillion.



Unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed, would reduce that cost to the extent means testing is not a requirement.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're (again) trying to change the subject.  I'll repeat, you want a free ride from society. Deal with that first.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge. Deal with the fact that you want a free ride. Throwing random meaningless phrases around cannot shield you from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a free ride, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to cloak it in semantics to make it sound like something it is not. You want to be paid for merely existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compensation for capitalism's, natural rate of unemployment; or, let's, get, literal, in alleged Right to Work States.
Click to expand...


Do you try to sound obtuse?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another dodge. Deal with the fact that you want a free ride. Throwing random meaningless phrases around cannot shield you from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a free ride, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to cloak it in semantics to make it sound like something it is not. You want to be paid for merely existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compensation for capitalism's, natural rate of unemployment; or, let's, get, literal, in alleged Right to Work States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you try to sound obtuse?
Click to expand...

Why complain about taxes.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dodge. Deal with the fact that you want a free ride. Throwing random meaningless phrases around cannot shield you from that.
> 
> 
> 
> not a free ride, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to cloak it in semantics to make it sound like something it is not. You want to be paid for merely existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compensation for capitalism's, natural rate of unemployment; or, let's, get, literal, in alleged Right to Work States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you try to sound obtuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why complain about taxes.
Click to expand...


A random phrase generator would do better than that.


----------



## Ropey

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists want a tax break for their natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another dodge. Deal with the fact that you want a free ride. Throwing random meaningless phrases around cannot shield you from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a free ride, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to cloak it in semantics to make it sound like something it is not. You want to be paid for merely existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compensation for capitalism's, natural rate of unemployment; or, let's, get, literal, in alleged Right to Work States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you try to sound obtuse?
Click to expand...


He can't help it.  




The natural state of dyslexia is not a friend to danny boy.

Which is why he's paid to not work. Ain't socialism grand?  It has sane people arguing with maroons since there's no class or distinctions of sanity.

It's time to reopen the insane asylums and reorder the DSM-V.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not a free ride, but compensation for capitalism's, Natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit trying to cloak it in semantics to make it sound like something it is not. You want to be paid for merely existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compensation for capitalism's, natural rate of unemployment; or, let's, get, literal, in alleged Right to Work States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you try to sound obtuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why complain about taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A random phrase generator would do better than that.
Click to expand...

Nothing but excuses instead of results, must be republicans with their useless, republican doctrine.


----------



## dudmuck




----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit trying to cloak it in semantics to make it sound like something it is not. You want to be paid for merely existing.
> 
> 
> 
> Compensation for capitalism's, natural rate of unemployment; or, let's, get, literal, in alleged Right to Work States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you try to sound obtuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why complain about taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A random phrase generator would do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but excuses instead of results, must be republicans with their useless, republican doctrine.
Click to expand...


Just give up. You're not getting anywhere.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compensation for capitalism's, natural rate of unemployment; or, let's, get, literal, in alleged Right to Work States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you try to sound obtuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why complain about taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A random phrase generator would do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but excuses instead of results, must be republicans with their useless, republican doctrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just give up. You're not getting anywhere.
Click to expand...

I can get, "everywhere", with the federal doctrine.  There is no provision for excuses in the federal doctrine.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Fascism is a condition of the right not left.


Why is that hard for you stupid conservatives to understand?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> nothing but appeals to ignorance?


It must be...because it keeps drawing you in.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Fascism is a condition of the right not left.


So then you should have absolutely no problem explaining _how_ that is the case to the entire class. Please explain how the Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party and the Libertarian Party is to the right of the Tea Party, and then, somehow, fascism is to the right of libertarianism.

In each previous case, government got smaller and weaker as individual liberty grew exponentially - until hitting fascism. Which is a totalitarian state (or the polar opposite of right-wing), where the government controls everything. How can that be to the right of libertarianism, dumb ass?


----------



## P@triot

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but excuses instead of results, must be republicans with their useless, republican doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> Just give up. You're not getting anywhere.
Click to expand...

Isn’t it amazing? If she put half as much effort into working as she does into mooching, she would be successful enough not to need to mooch.

She’s a victim of her own victim-mentality. She’s managed to believe that she can’t succeed so she’ll fight like hell to prove she can’t.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a condition of the right not left.
> 
> 
> 
> So then you should have absolutely no problem explaining _how_ that is the case to the entire class. Please explain how the Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party and the Libertarian Party is to the right of the Tea Party, and then, somehow, fascism is to the right of libertarianism.
> 
> In each previous case, government got smaller and weaker as individual liberty grew exponentially - until hitting fascism. Which is a totalitarian state (or the polar opposite of right-wing), where the government controls everything. How can that be to the right of libertarianism, dumb ass?
Click to expand...


Your construct has major errors.


Please rewrite


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


>


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a condition of the right not left.
> 
> 
> 
> So then you should have absolutely no problem explaining _how_ that is the case to the entire class. Please explain how the Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party and the Libertarian Party is to the right of the Tea Party, and then, somehow, fascism is to the right of libertarianism.
> 
> In each previous case, government got smaller and weaker as individual liberty grew exponentially - until hitting fascism. Which is a totalitarian state (or the polar opposite of right-wing), where the government controls everything. How can that be to the right of libertarianism, dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your construct has major errors.
> 
> 
> Please rewrite
Click to expand...

Ahahahahahaha! In other words, you’re _completely_ incapable of articulating how fascism is “right-wing”. Boom! Thank you!!!


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193577
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193577
Click to expand...


I meme, you meme we all meme to no effect.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Your construct has major errors.


The _only_ thing that has “major errors” is your *false* *narrative* that you just got called out on.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193577
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 193577
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meme, you meme we all meme to no effect.
Click to expand...

Her meme was idiotic. My meme was 100% accurate and proved that fascism is exclusively left-wing. You *cannot* have right-wing totalitarianism. Period.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a condition of the right not left.
> 
> 
> 
> So then you should have absolutely no problem explaining _how_ that is the case to the entire class. Please explain how the Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party and the Libertarian Party is to the right of the Tea Party, and then, somehow, fascism is to the right of libertarianism.
> 
> In each previous case, government got smaller and weaker as individual liberty grew exponentially - until hitting fascism. Which is a totalitarian state (or the polar opposite of right-wing), where the government controls everything. How can that be to the right of libertarianism, dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your construct has major errors.
> 
> 
> Please rewrite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahahahahaha! In other words, you’re _completely_ incapable of articulating how fascism is “right-wing”. Boom! Thank you!!!
Click to expand...


You entered the assertion that libertarianism was most right wing position and that fascism was on the left.


Why the crying over being called out?


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your construct has major errors.
> 
> 
> 
> The _only_ thing that has “major errors” is your *false* *narrative* that you just got called out on.
Click to expand...

Next


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193577
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 193577
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meme, you meme we all meme to no effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her meme was idiotic. My meme was 100% accurate and proved that fascism is exclusively left-wing. You *cannot* have right-wing totalitarianism. Period.
Click to expand...



Idiotic and history.


Take it up with all political spectrums.


----------



## regent

An interesting experiment. Can a political ideology be changed by just constant repeating? So far I have seen little or no success, but I have looked it up a few times in case the  experts on political ideologies have found something that we weren't aware of, but nothing. Fascism is still as right-wing as when defined by ideologists in the Thirties,  But I do wonder, what is the purpose?


----------



## otto105

regent said:


> An interesting experiment. Can a political ideology be changed by just constant repeating? So far I have seen little or no success, but I have looked it up a few times in case the  experts on political ideologies have found something that we weren't aware of, but nothing. Fascism is still as right-wing as when defined by ideologists in the Thirties,  But I do wonder, what is the purpose?



Well just look at what it is, rapid nationalism, xenophobia and outlawing other parties to state interest.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> You entered the assertion that libertarianism was *most right wing position*


I did no such thing. It speaks volumes that you have to resort to *lying*.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Take it up with all political spectrums.


I have...


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it up with all political spectrums.
> 
> 
> 
> I have...
> 
> View attachment 193597
Click to expand...


Get a correct one and I will discuss


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Why the crying over being called out?


Just out of curiosity - why can’t you admit when you are wrong? You had the floor and didn’t even *attempt* to explain how fascism could be to the right of libertarianism (a case that would be quite easy to make had it been true).


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it up with all political spectrums.
> 
> 
> 
> I have...
> 
> View attachment 193597
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a correct one and I will discuss
Click to expand...

I did. It’s indisputable. Thanks.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Fascism is still as right-wing as when defined by ideologists in the Thirties


I’ve proven to you over and over and over already that fascism is exclusively left-wing, including direct quotes from the ultimate authority of that era. I’ll do it again just to show everyone how disingenuous/immature you are being (sort of an adult tantrum).


> “fascism and communism are merely variants of the *same totalitarianism* which central control of all economic activity tends to produce, this has become almost a commonplace.”


You’ve been challenged dozens of times to explain the political spectrum and how fascism could possibly be “right-wing”. You’ve refused to even attempt it (because you know you’re wrong). Freidrich Hayek held *three* PhD’s, including political science, and actually lived through all of this in the 1930’s and 1940’s. Gam over.

Excerpt From The Road to Serfdom
F. A. Hayek This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## Pogo

Poor Buttsoiler.  Still desperate.  

>> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I before it spread to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, Marxism and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the *far-right* within the traditional left–right spectrum.[5][6][7][4][8][9]  (Wiki)https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism#cite_note-Hawkesworth-9​


----------



## regent

Pogo said:


> Poor Buttsoiler.  Still desperate.
> 
> >> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I before it spread to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, Marxism and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the *far-right* within the traditional left–right spectrum.[5][6][7][4][8][9]  (Wiki)​


Of course.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Buttsoiler.  Still desperate.
> 
> >> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism,[1][2] characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition and control of industry and commerce,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I before it spread to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, Marxism and anarchism, fascism is usually placed on the *far-right* within the traditional left–right spectrum.[5][6][7][4][8][9]  (Wiki)​
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
Click to expand...

You notice how your phallic boy Pogo stick (he _loves_ bouncing up and down on phallic objects) failed to add a link? Know why? Because not a single credible dictionary mentions “right-wing”.

Enjoy...


----------



## Pogo

*fascism*
noun (sometimes capital)

any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any right-wing nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism
any ideology, movement, programme, tendency, etc, that may be characterized as right-wing, chauvinist, authoritarian, etc
prejudice in relation to the subject specified body fascism
*Word Origin*
C20: from Italian fascismo, from fascio political group, from Latin _fascis _bundle; see _fasces_

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =​
*fascism*
[(fash-iz-uhm)]

A system of government that flourished in Europe from the 1920s to the end of World War II. Germany under Adolf Hitler, Italy under Mussolini, and Spain under Franco were all fascist states. As a rule, fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation, such as the Jews (see also Jews) in Germany. Although both communism and fascism are forms of totalitarianism, fascism does not demand state ownership of the means of production, nor is fascism committed to the achievement of economic equality. In theory, communism opposes the identification of government with a single charismatic leader (the “cult of personality”), which is the cornerstone of fascism. Whereas communists are considered left-wing, fascists are usually described as right-wing.

(both not only in the dictionary, but literally at _Dictionary.com_​

More?​
*fascism *
*noun*
mass noun

1An authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.

1.1 (in general use) extreme authoritarian, oppressive, or intolerant views or practices.
_‘this is yet another example of health fascism in action’_
The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43); the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also Fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach
(--- _The English Oxford Living Dictionary_)​

Still more?​

*fascism*
 (fæʃɪzəm )

uncountable noun

Fascism is a set of right-wing political beliefs that includes strong control of society and the economy by the state, a powerful role for the armed forces, and the stopping of political opposition.
...the rise of fascism in the 1930s.
COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary. Copyright © HarperCollins Publishers
(--- C_ollins English Dictionary_)
​Still yet more?

fasc´ism   Pronunciation: făsh´ĭz'm

*n.* *1.* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government; - opposed to democracy and liberalism.

*2.* an authoritarian system of government under absolute control of a single dictator, allowing no political opposition, forcibly suppressing dissent, and rigidly controlling most industrial and economic activities. Such regimes usually try to achieve popularity by a strongly nationalistic appeal, often mixed with racism.

*3.* Specifically, the Fascist movement led by Benito Mussolini in Italy from 1922 to 1943.

*4.* broadly, a tendency toward or support of a strongly authoritarian or dictatorial control of government or other organizations; - often used pejoratively in this sense.
( --- _Webster's Online Dictionary_)​.


*fascism - definition and synonyms*

noun [uncountable]    /ˈfæˌʃɪzəm/
 Contribute to our Open Dictionary

a very right-wing political system in which the government is very powerful and controls the society and the economy completely, not allowing any opposition. Fascism was practiced in Italy and Germany in the 1930s and 40s.
_( --- MacMillan Dictionary)_​



Even more still yet more?​
*Fascism Definition:*
A form of government which is authoritarian, oppressively conservative, who believe in the supremacy of the stated national group, and which, at least initially, purports to vest law-making and administrative authority in the hands of workers or their organizations.
( --- _Duhaime's Law Dictionary_)​



Poor Buttsoiler.  Wherever he's having his teacher read this to him the room just got fifteen degrees warmer.


----------



## P@triot

The left loves to leverage the courts for their fascist, unconstitutional objectives.


> Federalist 78 warned that judges might exercise their will instead of their judgment in their interpretation of laws. Federalist 81 declared that allowing the judiciary to construe the law would enable it to mold its own laws.
> 
> This has occurred more and more as judges at state and federal levels expropriate power assigned to the other two branches of government.


The left can’t tolerate liberty and they can’t win clean, fair elections. Thus, they keep resorting to using the courts illegally to achieve their oppressive control.

The Hubris of Judges Threatens Our Ability to Govern Ourselves


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> The left loves to leverage the courts for their fascist, unconstitutional objectives.
> 
> 
> 
> Federalist 78 warned that judges might exercise their will instead of their judgment in their interpretation of laws. Federalist 81 declared that allowing the judiciary to construe the law would enable it to mold its own laws.
> 
> This has occurred more and more as judges at state and federal levels expropriate power assigned to the other two branches of government.
> 
> 
> 
> The left can’t tolerate liberty and they can’t win clean, fair elections. Thus, they keep resorting to using the courts illegally to achieve their oppressive control.
> 
> The Hubris of Judges Threatens Our Ability to Govern Ourselves
Click to expand...

Districts borders need to be drawn fairly, without giving advantage to one party.  The 2011 Pennsylvania maps were biased towards GOP, full stop.  Districts must be drawn by an unbiased algorithm which isnt under the control of either party.

Ironically, in Pennsylvania, this falls under state law and state constitution, but the GOP was attempting to get federal judges to rule on it, but they wouldnt.  Its funny though, because the US constitution has the equal protection clause.


----------



## there4eyeM

Pogo said:


> *fascism*
> noun (sometimes capital)
> 
> any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any right-wing nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism
> any ideology, movement, programme, tendency, etc, that may be characterized as right-wing, chauvinist, authoritarian, etc
> prejudice in relation to the subject specified body fascism
> *Word Origin*
> C20: from Italian fascismo, from fascio political group, from Latin _fascis _bundle; see _fasces_
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =​
> *fascism*
> [(fash-iz-uhm)]
> 
> A system of government that flourished in Europe from the 1920s to the end of World War II. Germany under Adolf Hitler, Italy under Mussolini, and Spain under Franco were all fascist states. As a rule, fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation, such as the Jews (see also Jews) in Germany. Although both communism and fascism are forms of totalitarianism, fascism does not demand state ownership of the means of production, nor is fascism committed to the achievement of economic equality. In theory, communism opposes the identification of government with a single charismatic leader (the “cult of personality”), which is the cornerstone of fascism. Whereas communists are considered left-wing, fascists are usually described as right-wing.
> 
> (both not only in the dictionary, but literally at _Dictionary.com_​
> 
> More?​
> *fascism *
> *noun*
> mass noun
> 
> 1An authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> 
> 1.1 (in general use) extreme authoritarian, oppressive, or intolerant views or practices.
> _‘this is yet another example of health fascism in action’_
> The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43); the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also Fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach
> (--- _The English Oxford Living Dictionary_)​
> 
> Still more?​
> 
> *fascism*
> (fæʃɪzəm )
> 
> uncountable noun
> 
> Fascism is a set of right-wing political beliefs that includes strong control of society and the economy by the state, a powerful role for the armed forces, and the stopping of political opposition.
> ...the rise of fascism in the 1930s.
> COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary. Copyright © HarperCollins Publishers
> (--- C_ollins English Dictionary_)
> ​Still yet more?
> 
> fasc´ism   Pronunciation: făsh´ĭz'm
> 
> *n.* *1.* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government; - opposed to democracy and liberalism.
> 
> *2.* an authoritarian system of government under absolute control of a single dictator, allowing no political opposition, forcibly suppressing dissent, and rigidly controlling most industrial and economic activities. Such regimes usually try to achieve popularity by a strongly nationalistic appeal, often mixed with racism.
> 
> *3.* Specifically, the Fascist movement led by Benito Mussolini in Italy from 1922 to 1943.
> 
> *4.* broadly, a tendency toward or support of a strongly authoritarian or dictatorial control of government or other organizations; - often used pejoratively in this sense.
> ( --- _Webster's Online Dictionary_)​.
> 
> 
> *fascism - definition and synonyms*
> 
> noun [uncountable]    /ˈfæˌʃɪzəm/
> Contribute to our Open Dictionary
> 
> a very right-wing political system in which the government is very powerful and controls the society and the economy completely, not allowing any opposition. Fascism was practiced in Italy and Germany in the 1930s and 40s.
> _( --- MacMillan Dictionary)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Even more still yet more?​
> *Fascism Definition:*
> A form of government which is authoritarian, oppressively conservative, who believe in the supremacy of the stated national group, and which, at least initially, purports to vest law-making and administrative authority in the hands of workers or their organizations.
> ( --- _Duhaime's Law Dictionary_)​
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Buttsoiler.  Wherever he's having his teacher read this to him the room just got fifteen degrees warmer.


The more definitions are destabilized, the more disoriented the discussion. Perhaps that is the goal of those who so fervently want to change.


----------



## anti-orange

BS Filter said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American left has much more in common with Nazis than the American right.  Control of Education, healthcare, the media, entertainment, sports, etc, all commonalities of the American left and Germany of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> all extreemism seeks control
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is many on the left believe that conservative Christians are as extreme as radical muslims.  Normal traditional Americans are considered "extreme" by the left these days.  That's why the election of Trump has so many of them going bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when supposed family value people voted for trump I knew America had lost much of what made us great They voted for a crook a scoundrel, a con man a grifter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  We didn't vote for a pastor for our church, but someone that can clean out the maggots and get government running efficiently instead of being used for a political agenda.  Burns your hide, huh.
Click to expand...






Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## anti-orange

Yes, it's much better to use the United States government to enrich an already crooked family on the backs of the middle class.
He's done more to the debt in just over 1 year than any other prez did in 4 or 8.
Will you look back fondly at The Great Recession caused by Shrub when chump gets done with tanking our economy?
Do you long for the days of gas being $4-$5/gallon?
Do you miss family farms going belly up because they are no longer profitable?
The "good ol' days", right?
That big beautiful tax gift for the rich is permanent; yours is not.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BS Filter

anti-orange said:


> Yes, it's much better to use the United States government to enrich an already crooked family on the backs of the middle class.
> He's done more to the debt in just over 1 year than any other prez did in 4 or 8.
> Will you look back fondly at The Great Recession caused by Shrub when chump gets done with tanking our economy?
> Do you long for the days of gas being $4-$5/gallon?
> Do you miss family farms going belly up because they are no longer profitable?
> The "good ol' days", right?
> That big beautiful tax gift for the rich is permanent; yours is not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Communist propaganda sent from an IPhone using USMessageBoard.com.


----------



## Wry Catcher

there4eyeM said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fascism*
> noun (sometimes capital)
> 
> any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any right-wing nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism
> any ideology, movement, programme, tendency, etc, that may be characterized as right-wing, chauvinist, authoritarian, etc
> prejudice in relation to the subject specified body fascism
> *Word Origin*
> C20: from Italian fascismo, from fascio political group, from Latin _fascis _bundle; see _fasces_
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =​
> *fascism*
> [(fash-iz-uhm)]
> 
> A system of government that flourished in Europe from the 1920s to the end of World War II. Germany under Adolf Hitler, Italy under Mussolini, and Spain under Franco were all fascist states. As a rule, fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation, such as the Jews (see also Jews) in Germany. Although both communism and fascism are forms of totalitarianism, fascism does not demand state ownership of the means of production, nor is fascism committed to the achievement of economic equality. In theory, communism opposes the identification of government with a single charismatic leader (the “cult of personality”), which is the cornerstone of fascism. Whereas communists are considered left-wing, fascists are usually described as right-wing.
> 
> (both not only in the dictionary, but literally at _Dictionary.com_​
> 
> More?​
> *fascism *
> *noun*
> mass noun
> 
> 1An authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> 
> 1.1 (in general use) extreme authoritarian, oppressive, or intolerant views or practices.
> _‘this is yet another example of health fascism in action’_
> The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43); the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also Fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach
> (--- _The English Oxford Living Dictionary_)​
> 
> Still more?​
> 
> *fascism*
> (fæʃɪzəm )
> 
> uncountable noun
> 
> Fascism is a set of right-wing political beliefs that includes strong control of society and the economy by the state, a powerful role for the armed forces, and the stopping of political opposition.
> ...the rise of fascism in the 1930s.
> COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary. Copyright © HarperCollins Publishers
> (--- C_ollins English Dictionary_)
> ​Still yet more?
> 
> fasc´ism   Pronunciation: făsh´ĭz'm
> 
> *n.* *1.* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government; - opposed to democracy and liberalism.
> 
> *2.* an authoritarian system of government under absolute control of a single dictator, allowing no political opposition, forcibly suppressing dissent, and rigidly controlling most industrial and economic activities. Such regimes usually try to achieve popularity by a strongly nationalistic appeal, often mixed with racism.
> 
> *3.* Specifically, the Fascist movement led by Benito Mussolini in Italy from 1922 to 1943.
> 
> *4.* broadly, a tendency toward or support of a strongly authoritarian or dictatorial control of government or other organizations; - often used pejoratively in this sense.
> ( --- _Webster's Online Dictionary_)​.
> 
> 
> *fascism - definition and synonyms*
> 
> noun [uncountable]    /ˈfæˌʃɪzəm/
> Contribute to our Open Dictionary
> 
> a very right-wing political system in which the government is very powerful and controls the society and the economy completely, not allowing any opposition. Fascism was practiced in Italy and Germany in the 1930s and 40s.
> _( --- MacMillan Dictionary)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Even more still yet more?​
> *Fascism Definition:*
> A form of government which is authoritarian, oppressively conservative, who believe in the supremacy of the stated national group, and which, at least initially, purports to vest law-making and administrative authority in the hands of workers or their organizations.
> ( --- _Duhaime's Law Dictionary_)​
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Buttsoiler.  Wherever he's having his teacher read this to him the room just got fifteen degrees warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more definitions are destabilized, the more disoriented the discussion. Perhaps that is the goal of those who so fervently want to change.
Click to expand...


"Perhaps"?  Reading the posts by those who hate Obama, liberals, progressives, Democrats, immigrants, gays, people of color, Muslims and RINO's one can only surmise that dishonesty is the foundation of their posts, framed by denial that these are their character flaws and are consistent with all neo fascists and authoritarians.


----------



## kaz

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



NAZI - German for the socialist party


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fascism*
> noun (sometimes capital)
> 
> any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any right-wing nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism
> any ideology, movement, programme, tendency, etc, that may be characterized as right-wing, chauvinist, authoritarian, etc
> prejudice in relation to the subject specified body fascism
> *Word Origin*
> C20: from Italian fascismo, from fascio political group, from Latin _fascis _bundle; see _fasces_
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =​
> *fascism*
> [(fash-iz-uhm)]
> 
> A system of government that flourished in Europe from the 1920s to the end of World War II. Germany under Adolf Hitler, Italy under Mussolini, and Spain under Franco were all fascist states. As a rule, fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation, such as the Jews (see also Jews) in Germany. Although both communism and fascism are forms of totalitarianism, fascism does not demand state ownership of the means of production, nor is fascism committed to the achievement of economic equality. In theory, communism opposes the identification of government with a single charismatic leader (the “cult of personality”), which is the cornerstone of fascism. Whereas communists are considered left-wing, fascists are usually described as right-wing.
> 
> (both not only in the dictionary, but literally at _Dictionary.com_​
> 
> More?​
> *fascism *
> *noun*
> mass noun
> 
> 1An authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> 
> 1.1 (in general use) extreme authoritarian, oppressive, or intolerant views or practices.
> _‘this is yet another example of health fascism in action’_
> The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43); the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also Fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach
> (--- _The English Oxford Living Dictionary_)​
> 
> Still more?​
> 
> *fascism*
> (fæʃɪzəm )
> 
> uncountable noun
> 
> Fascism is a set of right-wing political beliefs that includes strong control of society and the economy by the state, a powerful role for the armed forces, and the stopping of political opposition.
> ...the rise of fascism in the 1930s.
> COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary. Copyright © HarperCollins Publishers
> (--- C_ollins English Dictionary_)
> ​Still yet more?
> 
> fasc´ism   Pronunciation: făsh´ĭz'm
> 
> *n.* *1.* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government; - opposed to democracy and liberalism.
> 
> *2.* an authoritarian system of government under absolute control of a single dictator, allowing no political opposition, forcibly suppressing dissent, and rigidly controlling most industrial and economic activities. Such regimes usually try to achieve popularity by a strongly nationalistic appeal, often mixed with racism.
> 
> *3.* Specifically, the Fascist movement led by Benito Mussolini in Italy from 1922 to 1943.
> 
> *4.* broadly, a tendency toward or support of a strongly authoritarian or dictatorial control of government or other organizations; - often used pejoratively in this sense.
> ( --- _Webster's Online Dictionary_)​.
> 
> 
> *fascism - definition and synonyms*
> 
> noun [uncountable]    /ˈfæˌʃɪzəm/
> Contribute to our Open Dictionary
> 
> a very right-wing political system in which the government is very powerful and controls the society and the economy completely, not allowing any opposition. Fascism was practiced in Italy and Germany in the 1930s and 40s.
> _( --- MacMillan Dictionary)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Even more still yet more?​
> *Fascism Definition:*
> A form of government which is authoritarian, oppressively conservative, who believe in the supremacy of the stated national group, and which, at least initially, purports to vest law-making and administrative authority in the hands of workers or their organizations.
> ( --- _Duhaime's Law Dictionary_)​
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Buttsoiler.  Wherever he's having his teacher read this to him the room just got fifteen degrees warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more definitions are destabilized, the more disoriented the discussion. Perhaps that is the goal of those who so fervently want to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Perhaps"?  Reading the posts by those who hate Obama, liberals, progressives, Democrats, immigrants, gays, people of color, Muslims and RINO's one can only surmise that dishonesty is the foundation of their posts, framed by denial that these are their character flaws and are consistent with all neo fascists and authoritarians.
Click to expand...


It's leftists in this country and only leftists using violence to shut down speech, Holmes


----------



## kaz

anti-orange said:


> Yes, it's much better to use the United States government to enrich an already crooked family on the backs of the middle class.
> He's done more to the debt in just over 1 year than any other prez did in 4 or 8.
> Will you look back fondly at The Great Recession caused by Shrub when chump gets done with tanking our economy?
> Do you long for the days of gas being $4-$5/gallon?
> Do you miss family farms going belly up because they are no longer profitable?
> The "good ol' days", right?
> That big beautiful tax gift for the rich is permanent; yours is not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Yes, Comrade.  The Bourgeois is oppressing the proletariat.  The workers of the world must arise!

One question, why was it Hillary and Obama who went on lavish speaking tours of Wall Street and corporate America to collect payment for services rendered then?


----------



## kaz

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if You want the rich to get richer faster, at the expense of the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gets _anything_ “at the expense of the poor”. You’re not exploited. You’re lazy.
Click to expand...


That whole Marxist idiocy of exploiting the poor.  Yeah, I got rich by taking money from the people who don't have it and aren't willing to work to get it.  You're right, it's totally lame


----------



## there4eyeM

In the beginning....
The king was at the center of government. Those to his right were his supporters, the "nobility" who had an interest in maintaining their privileges and a tight reign on society. Those to his left were reformers, those who desired to expand participation in decision making and to loosen, to liberalize rule. 
Democracy and derivatives like republics are to the left in such an order of things. It could be said that putting the state at the center of human effort is the heart of support for an authoritarian such as a king, so, to the right. For that reason, when history showed us at the same time two authoritarians who were so similar, it is understandable that terms could become confused. 
Stalin and Hitler were both totalitarians and not very different in actions. They really had no ideology other than getting and maintaining power. Hitler 'worshiped' the state, and placed it over individual rights. Stalin did as well, though based on lip service to putting the "proletariat"/the people over individual rights. Both are equally absurd, as such things as states, governments and ideologies are human constructs. They are not objective reality. 
People are objective reality, if anything is. Only humanity counts, and only what works to the betterment of humanity should be practiced. Defining that is the job, the work, as humanity is so diverse.


----------



## BS Filter

In the leftist mind, everyone with a job and pays taxes is "rich".


----------



## Pogo

Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.

Culled from the definitions above:

_. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​

Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....

​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fascism*
> noun (sometimes capital)
> 
> any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any right-wing nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism
> any ideology, movement, programme, tendency, etc, that may be characterized as right-wing, chauvinist, authoritarian, etc
> prejudice in relation to the subject specified body fascism
> *Word Origin*
> C20: from Italian fascismo, from fascio political group, from Latin _fascis _bundle; see _fasces_
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =​
> *fascism*
> [(fash-iz-uhm)]
> 
> A system of government that flourished in Europe from the 1920s to the end of World War II. Germany under Adolf Hitler, Italy under Mussolini, and Spain under Franco were all fascist states. As a rule, fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation, such as the Jews (see also Jews) in Germany. Although both communism and fascism are forms of totalitarianism, fascism does not demand state ownership of the means of production, nor is fascism committed to the achievement of economic equality. In theory, communism opposes the identification of government with a single charismatic leader (the “cult of personality”), which is the cornerstone of fascism. Whereas communists are considered left-wing, fascists are usually described as right-wing.
> 
> (both not only in the dictionary, but literally at _Dictionary.com_​
> 
> More?​
> *fascism *
> *noun*
> mass noun
> 
> 1An authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> 
> 1.1 (in general use) extreme authoritarian, oppressive, or intolerant views or practices.
> _‘this is yet another example of health fascism in action’_
> The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43); the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also Fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach
> (--- _The English Oxford Living Dictionary_)​
> 
> Still more?​
> 
> *fascism*
> (fæʃɪzəm )
> 
> uncountable noun
> 
> Fascism is a set of right-wing political beliefs that includes strong control of society and the economy by the state, a powerful role for the armed forces, and the stopping of political opposition.
> ...the rise of fascism in the 1930s.
> COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary. Copyright © HarperCollins Publishers
> (--- C_ollins English Dictionary_)
> ​Still yet more?
> 
> fasc´ism   Pronunciation: făsh´ĭz'm
> 
> *n.* *1.* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government; - opposed to democracy and liberalism.
> 
> *2.* an authoritarian system of government under absolute control of a single dictator, allowing no political opposition, forcibly suppressing dissent, and rigidly controlling most industrial and economic activities. Such regimes usually try to achieve popularity by a strongly nationalistic appeal, often mixed with racism.
> 
> *3.* Specifically, the Fascist movement led by Benito Mussolini in Italy from 1922 to 1943.
> 
> *4.* broadly, a tendency toward or support of a strongly authoritarian or dictatorial control of government or other organizations; - often used pejoratively in this sense.
> ( --- _Webster's Online Dictionary_)​.
> 
> 
> *fascism - definition and synonyms*
> 
> noun [uncountable]    /ˈfæˌʃɪzəm/
> Contribute to our Open Dictionary
> 
> a very right-wing political system in which the government is very powerful and controls the society and the economy completely, not allowing any opposition. Fascism was practiced in Italy and Germany in the 1930s and 40s.
> _( --- MacMillan Dictionary)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Even more still yet more?​
> *Fascism Definition:*
> A form of government which is authoritarian, oppressively conservative, who believe in the supremacy of the stated national group, and which, at least initially, purports to vest law-making and administrative authority in the hands of workers or their organizations.
> ( --- _Duhaime's Law Dictionary_)​
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Buttsoiler.  Wherever he's having his teacher read this to him the room just got fifteen degrees warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more definitions are destabilized, the more disoriented the discussion. Perhaps that is the goal of those who so fervently want to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Perhaps"?  Reading the posts by those who hate Obama, liberals, progressives, Democrats, immigrants, gays, people of color, Muslims and RINO's one can only surmise that dishonesty is the foundation of their posts, framed by denial that these are their character flaws and are consistent with all neo fascists and authoritarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's leftists in this country and only leftists using violence to shut down speech, Holmes
Click to expand...


Really, so Mueller&Co are leftist too, for trying to shut down collusion with the Russians?  Or am I a leftist - still and forever left  ill defined by fools who echo each other's failed rhetoric, or
maybe the Antifa who use fire to fight fire?

Mudd seems stuck on posting alternative facts, those not supported by evidence or reality.


----------



## Pogo

there4eyeM said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fascism*
> noun (sometimes capital)
> 
> any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any right-wing nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism
> any ideology, movement, programme, tendency, etc, that may be characterized as right-wing, chauvinist, authoritarian, etc
> prejudice in relation to the subject specified body fascism
> *Word Origin*
> C20: from Italian fascismo, from fascio political group, from Latin _fascis _bundle; see _fasces_
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =​
> *fascism*
> [(fash-iz-uhm)]
> 
> A system of government that flourished in Europe from the 1920s to the end of World War II. Germany under Adolf Hitler, Italy under Mussolini, and Spain under Franco were all fascist states. As a rule, fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation, such as the Jews (see also Jews) in Germany. Although both communism and fascism are forms of totalitarianism, fascism does not demand state ownership of the means of production, nor is fascism committed to the achievement of economic equality. In theory, communism opposes the identification of government with a single charismatic leader (the “cult of personality”), which is the cornerstone of fascism. Whereas communists are considered left-wing, fascists are usually described as right-wing.
> 
> (both not only in the dictionary, but literally at _Dictionary.com_​
> 
> More?​
> *fascism *
> *noun*
> mass noun
> 
> 1An authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> 
> 1.1 (in general use) extreme authoritarian, oppressive, or intolerant views or practices.
> _‘this is yet another example of health fascism in action’_
> The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43); the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also Fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach
> (--- _The English Oxford Living Dictionary_)​
> 
> Still more?​
> 
> *fascism*
> (fæʃɪzəm )
> 
> uncountable noun
> 
> Fascism is a set of right-wing political beliefs that includes strong control of society and the economy by the state, a powerful role for the armed forces, and the stopping of political opposition.
> ...the rise of fascism in the 1930s.
> COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary. Copyright © HarperCollins Publishers
> (--- C_ollins English Dictionary_)
> ​Still yet more?
> 
> fasc´ism   Pronunciation: făsh´ĭz'm
> 
> *n.* *1.* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government; - opposed to democracy and liberalism.
> 
> *2.* an authoritarian system of government under absolute control of a single dictator, allowing no political opposition, forcibly suppressing dissent, and rigidly controlling most industrial and economic activities. Such regimes usually try to achieve popularity by a strongly nationalistic appeal, often mixed with racism.
> 
> *3.* Specifically, the Fascist movement led by Benito Mussolini in Italy from 1922 to 1943.
> 
> *4.* broadly, a tendency toward or support of a strongly authoritarian or dictatorial control of government or other organizations; - often used pejoratively in this sense.
> ( --- _Webster's Online Dictionary_)​.
> 
> 
> *fascism - definition and synonyms*
> 
> noun [uncountable]    /ˈfæˌʃɪzəm/
> Contribute to our Open Dictionary
> 
> a very right-wing political system in which the government is very powerful and controls the society and the economy completely, not allowing any opposition. Fascism was practiced in Italy and Germany in the 1930s and 40s.
> _( --- MacMillan Dictionary)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Even more still yet more?​
> *Fascism Definition:*
> A form of government which is authoritarian, oppressively conservative, who believe in the supremacy of the stated national group, and which, at least initially, purports to vest law-making and administrative authority in the hands of workers or their organizations.
> ( --- _Duhaime's Law Dictionary_)​
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Buttsoiler.  Wherever he's having his teacher read this to him the room just got fifteen degrees warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more definitions are destabilized, the more disoriented the discussion. Perhaps that is the goal of those who so fervently want to change.
Click to expand...



So true.  We recognize this tactic but you've defined it eloquently.

I'll tackle yet another example of the same deflective wilful ignorance right now...  roll tape.




kaz said:


> NAZI - German for the socialist party



Pure unmitigated pulled-out-the-ass bullshit.

"Nazi" is short for the word "national" which means exactly what it looks like in English but in German sounds like "nat-see-o-nall", hence the abbreviation "Nazi" which is a common German short form (Beatle historians will recall the band hanging out with the "Exis" (existentialists) in Hambug).  At most we might infer "nationalists" but here it's just an adjective serving the same function as the first word in the _National_ Biscuit Company (Nabisco).

The cognate short-form Geman term for the Socialists was "*Sozi*" -- which works exactly the same way.  If the political force Hitler associated with really wanted to be actual Socialists --- THAT is what they would have called themselves.

The term "socialist" was already in the name of the NSDAP* when Hitler joined it around 1920.  He disapproved of it but went along for its marketing value and deceit factor.  The actual Socialist Party (*Sozis*) were his enemies, the _targets _of his S.A. ("brownshirts") thugs, and the first prisoners at Dachau once he amassed enough power to eliminate opposition.  The name was a ruse to gain that power.  A Big Lie.  Hitler's crew had little to do with socialism other than to stamp it out, and (obviously) *everything* to do with nationalism --- hence "Nazi".

.
*The *National Socialist German Workers' Party* (German: 

 _Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei_ (help·info), abbreviated *NSDAP*), commonly referred to in English as the *Nazi Party* (English: /ˈnɑːtsi, ˈnætsi/),[6] was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and supported the ideology of Nazism. Its precursor, the German Workers' Party (_Deutsche Arbeiterpartei_; DAP), existed from 1919 to 1920. --- Wiki​

The *actual* German Socialist Party is called the _Sozialdemokratische Partei Deutschlands_ (SPD), the "Social Democratic Party of Germany", which is over 150 years old.  It was (temporarily) outlawed by the Nazis in 1933, assaulted by its brownshirts, and sent to concentration camps.

It's a most interesting psychological study that the dishonest historical revisionist I quoted above would attempt an Ass-ociation Fallacy with the universally despised Nazis by employing its own tactic -- the Big Lie.  That speaks volumes.


----------



## kaz

Pogo said:


> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.



Socialism is a centrally managed economy.  Capitalism is a distributed planned economy (employers, employees, customers, producers, ...).

Facism is a centrally managed economy.  Which is why the term NAZI includes that it's socialist.  Hey, Hitler was smarter than you are ...


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fascism*
> noun (sometimes capital)
> 
> any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any right-wing nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism
> any ideology, movement, programme, tendency, etc, that may be characterized as right-wing, chauvinist, authoritarian, etc
> prejudice in relation to the subject specified body fascism
> *Word Origin*
> C20: from Italian fascismo, from fascio political group, from Latin _fascis _bundle; see _fasces_
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =​
> *fascism*
> [(fash-iz-uhm)]
> 
> A system of government that flourished in Europe from the 1920s to the end of World War II. Germany under Adolf Hitler, Italy under Mussolini, and Spain under Franco were all fascist states. As a rule, fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation, such as the Jews (see also Jews) in Germany. Although both communism and fascism are forms of totalitarianism, fascism does not demand state ownership of the means of production, nor is fascism committed to the achievement of economic equality. In theory, communism opposes the identification of government with a single charismatic leader (the “cult of personality”), which is the cornerstone of fascism. Whereas communists are considered left-wing, fascists are usually described as right-wing.
> 
> (both not only in the dictionary, but literally at _Dictionary.com_​
> 
> More?​
> *fascism *
> *noun*
> mass noun
> 
> 1An authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> 
> 1.1 (in general use) extreme authoritarian, oppressive, or intolerant views or practices.
> _‘this is yet another example of health fascism in action’_
> The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43); the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also Fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach
> (--- _The English Oxford Living Dictionary_)​
> 
> Still more?​
> 
> *fascism*
> (fæʃɪzəm )
> 
> uncountable noun
> 
> Fascism is a set of right-wing political beliefs that includes strong control of society and the economy by the state, a powerful role for the armed forces, and the stopping of political opposition.
> ...the rise of fascism in the 1930s.
> COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary. Copyright © HarperCollins Publishers
> (--- C_ollins English Dictionary_)
> ​Still yet more?
> 
> fasc´ism   Pronunciation: făsh´ĭz'm
> 
> *n.* *1.* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government; - opposed to democracy and liberalism.
> 
> *2.* an authoritarian system of government under absolute control of a single dictator, allowing no political opposition, forcibly suppressing dissent, and rigidly controlling most industrial and economic activities. Such regimes usually try to achieve popularity by a strongly nationalistic appeal, often mixed with racism.
> 
> *3.* Specifically, the Fascist movement led by Benito Mussolini in Italy from 1922 to 1943.
> 
> *4.* broadly, a tendency toward or support of a strongly authoritarian or dictatorial control of government or other organizations; - often used pejoratively in this sense.
> ( --- _Webster's Online Dictionary_)​.
> 
> 
> *fascism - definition and synonyms*
> 
> noun [uncountable]    /ˈfæˌʃɪzəm/
> Contribute to our Open Dictionary
> 
> a very right-wing political system in which the government is very powerful and controls the society and the economy completely, not allowing any opposition. Fascism was practiced in Italy and Germany in the 1930s and 40s.
> _( --- MacMillan Dictionary)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Even more still yet more?​
> *Fascism Definition:*
> A form of government which is authoritarian, oppressively conservative, who believe in the supremacy of the stated national group, and which, at least initially, purports to vest law-making and administrative authority in the hands of workers or their organizations.
> ( --- _Duhaime's Law Dictionary_)​
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Buttsoiler.  Wherever he's having his teacher read this to him the room just got fifteen degrees warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more definitions are destabilized, the more disoriented the discussion. Perhaps that is the goal of those who so fervently want to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Perhaps"?  Reading the posts by those who hate Obama, liberals, progressives, Democrats, immigrants, gays, people of color, Muslims and RINO's one can only surmise that dishonesty is the foundation of their posts, framed by denial that these are their character flaws and are consistent with all neo fascists and authoritarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's leftists in this country and only leftists using violence to shut down speech, Holmes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so Mueller&Co are leftist too, for trying to shut down collusion with the Russians?  Or am I a leftist - still and forever left  ill defined by fools who echo each other's failed rhetoric, or
> maybe the Antifa who use fire to fight fire?
> 
> Mudd seems stuck on posting alternative facts, those not supported by evidence or reality.
Click to expand...


So you're claiming that Mueller is using force to shut down free speech?  I'm not a fan of the guy, but where is he doing that, Bubba?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Pogo said:


> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.



Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fascism*
> noun (sometimes capital)
> 
> any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any right-wing nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism
> any ideology, movement, programme, tendency, etc, that may be characterized as right-wing, chauvinist, authoritarian, etc
> prejudice in relation to the subject specified body fascism
> *Word Origin*
> C20: from Italian fascismo, from fascio political group, from Latin _fascis _bundle; see _fasces_
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =​
> *fascism*
> [(fash-iz-uhm)]
> 
> A system of government that flourished in Europe from the 1920s to the end of World War II. Germany under Adolf Hitler, Italy under Mussolini, and Spain under Franco were all fascist states. As a rule, fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation, such as the Jews (see also Jews) in Germany. Although both communism and fascism are forms of totalitarianism, fascism does not demand state ownership of the means of production, nor is fascism committed to the achievement of economic equality. In theory, communism opposes the identification of government with a single charismatic leader (the “cult of personality”), which is the cornerstone of fascism. Whereas communists are considered left-wing, fascists are usually described as right-wing.
> 
> (both not only in the dictionary, but literally at _Dictionary.com_​
> 
> More?​
> *fascism *
> *noun*
> mass noun
> 
> 1An authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
> 
> 1.1 (in general use) extreme authoritarian, oppressive, or intolerant views or practices.
> _‘this is yet another example of health fascism in action’_
> The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43); the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also Fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach
> (--- _The English Oxford Living Dictionary_)​
> 
> Still more?​
> 
> *fascism*
> (fæʃɪzəm )
> 
> uncountable noun
> 
> Fascism is a set of right-wing political beliefs that includes strong control of society and the economy by the state, a powerful role for the armed forces, and the stopping of political opposition.
> ...the rise of fascism in the 1930s.
> COBUILD Advanced English Dictionary. Copyright © HarperCollins Publishers
> (--- C_ollins English Dictionary_)
> ​Still yet more?
> 
> fasc´ism   Pronunciation: făsh´ĭz'm
> 
> *n.* *1.* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government; - opposed to democracy and liberalism.
> 
> *2.* an authoritarian system of government under absolute control of a single dictator, allowing no political opposition, forcibly suppressing dissent, and rigidly controlling most industrial and economic activities. Such regimes usually try to achieve popularity by a strongly nationalistic appeal, often mixed with racism.
> 
> *3.* Specifically, the Fascist movement led by Benito Mussolini in Italy from 1922 to 1943.
> 
> *4.* broadly, a tendency toward or support of a strongly authoritarian or dictatorial control of government or other organizations; - often used pejoratively in this sense.
> ( --- _Webster's Online Dictionary_)​.
> 
> 
> *fascism - definition and synonyms*
> 
> noun [uncountable]    /ˈfæˌʃɪzəm/
> Contribute to our Open Dictionary
> 
> a very right-wing political system in which the government is very powerful and controls the society and the economy completely, not allowing any opposition. Fascism was practiced in Italy and Germany in the 1930s and 40s.
> _( --- MacMillan Dictionary)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Even more still yet more?​
> *Fascism Definition:*
> A form of government which is authoritarian, oppressively conservative, who believe in the supremacy of the stated national group, and which, at least initially, purports to vest law-making and administrative authority in the hands of workers or their organizations.
> ( --- _Duhaime's Law Dictionary_)​
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Buttsoiler.  Wherever he's having his teacher read this to him the room just got fifteen degrees warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more definitions are destabilized, the more disoriented the discussion. Perhaps that is the goal of those who so fervently want to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Perhaps"?  Reading the posts by those who hate Obama, liberals, progressives, Democrats, immigrants, gays, people of color, Muslims and RINO's one can only surmise that dishonesty is the foundation of their posts, framed by denial that these are their character flaws and are consistent with all neo fascists and authoritarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's leftists in this country and only leftists using violence to shut down speech, Holmes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so Mueller&Co are leftist too, for trying to shut down collusion with the Russians?  Or am I a leftist - still and forever left  ill defined by fools who echo each other's failed rhetoric, or
> maybe the Antifa who use fire to fight fire?
> 
> Mudd seems stuck on posting alternative facts, those not supported by evidence or reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Mueller is using force to shut down free speech?  I'm not a fan of the guy, but where is he doing that, Bubba?
Click to expand...


Forcing people to tell the truth, and thus move the investigation forward.  Coercion is a us of force Kaz, something an educated person would know.


----------



## Doc1

Wry Catcher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
Click to expand...


LOL, Rump, just like the Magic Negro (and virtually ALL others except JFK),  is playing a role and he is playing it o perfection. Only a liar and a fool chooses to believe that he/she actually has a say in anything. The public is being played like a fiddle by the powers that be. they want the populace deeply separated so we are. They want us at each others throats, so we are.

It's gotten so bad, so quickly that MANY (including you) would support "reeducation camps" for dissenters of leftist thought.


----------



## there4eyeM

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is a centrally managed economy.  Capitalism is a distributed planned economy (employers, employees, customers, producers, ...).
> 
> Facism is a centrally managed economy.  Which is why the term NAZI includes that it's socialist.  Hey, Hitler was smarter than you are ...
Click to expand...

Empires are centrally managed economies. Japan before Pearl Harbor was socialist?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Doc1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rump, just like the Magic Negro (and virtually ALL others except JFK),  is playing a role and he is playing it o perfection. Only a liar and a fool chooses to believe that he/she actually has a say in anything. The public is being played like a fiddle by the powers that be. they want the populace deeply separated so we are. They want us at each others throats, so we are.
> 
> It's gotten so bad, so quickly that MANY (including you) would support "reeducation camps" for dissenters of leftist thought.
Click to expand...


a.  What is "leftist thought"?
b.  Me & "reeducation camps"?  

The fact is re as in reeducation suggests those who use pejoratives as substantive, such as the term "leftist", and those who believe a deep state actually exists and runs our nation, lack the ability (i.e. the education) to think. 

I accept the *tentative* explanation that a cabal exists, but without evidence a statement that one exists is nothing more than a conspiracy hypothesis.

A real theory would have some facts to support further inquiry, such as pointing out how Grover Norquist and his Wednesday Night Meetings with co-conspirators plan to shrink our government to the size they could drown it in a bathtub.


----------



## Mac1958

"Fascism".  That wasn't hyperbolic enough.

"EXTREME fascism."  Yeah, now yer talkin'.


----------



## there4eyeM

there4eyeM said:


> Fascism is extreme.
> It means putting the state at the center of a military dictatorship.


Post number four.


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
Click to expand...


I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.

Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.

Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> "Fascism".  That wasn't hyperbolic enough.
> 
> "EXTREME fascism."  Yeah, now yer talkin'.



Yep, like "wet water".  Because when the Doublethinkers go to disorient the dialogue by pretending a term to be its own opposite, extremism in defense of doublethinkery is no vice.

"War is Peace"
"Freedom is Slavery"
"Ignorance is Strength" (still number one on the rhetorical shit parade)
"Liberalism is Fascism"

All part and parcel of "alternate facts"


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more definitions are destabilized, the more disoriented the discussion. Perhaps that is the goal of those who so fervently want to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Perhaps"?  Reading the posts by those who hate Obama, liberals, progressives, Democrats, immigrants, gays, people of color, Muslims and RINO's one can only surmise that dishonesty is the foundation of their posts, framed by denial that these are their character flaws and are consistent with all neo fascists and authoritarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's leftists in this country and only leftists using violence to shut down speech, Holmes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so Mueller&Co are leftist too, for trying to shut down collusion with the Russians?  Or am I a leftist - still and forever left  ill defined by fools who echo each other's failed rhetoric, or
> maybe the Antifa who use fire to fight fire?
> 
> Mudd seems stuck on posting alternative facts, those not supported by evidence or reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Mueller is using force to shut down free speech?  I'm not a fan of the guy, but where is he doing that, Bubba?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forcing people to tell the truth, and thus move the investigation forward.  Coercion is a us of force Kaz, something an educated person would know.
Click to expand...


Damn you're stupid.  By your definition, every government is fascist.  You're a complete imbecile.

I was talking about on the streets, Holmes.  No, you don't have the right to beat people up you disagree with.  And it's your side and only your side doing that.  Just like the Brown Shirts which you become more like every day


----------



## Pogo

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
Click to expand...


I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.


----------



## kaz

there4eyeM said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is a centrally managed economy.  Capitalism is a distributed planned economy (employers, employees, customers, producers, ...).
> 
> Facism is a centrally managed economy.  Which is why the term NAZI includes that it's socialist.  Hey, Hitler was smarter than you are ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Empires are centrally managed economies. Japan before Pearl Harbor was socialist?
Click to expand...


That's not necessarily true.  The Roman empire was not socialist for centuries.  Neither was the Spanish empire.  They both got rich on minimum government control over their own people and low taxes.  They both fell as government grew and became socialist.

I'm afraid I don't know enough about the Japanese economy pre-WWII to say how socialist or capitalist they were


----------



## kaz

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
Click to expand...


You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.

None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news


----------



## Wry Catcher

Mac1958 said:


> "Fascism".  That wasn't hyperbolic enough.
> 
> "EXTREME fascism."  Yeah, now yer talkin'.



Too soon, Trump has yet to light a fire to the Capitol, and start building camps for protesters.  That time will come (and has metaphorically already), and then it will be too late for apologists like yo..  

Trumped up, will become the new normal, as Trump begins to prosecute all those who dare to question his behavior; thus 1984 will become a reality.


----------



## Mac1958

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fascism".  That wasn't hyperbolic enough.
> 
> "EXTREME fascism."  Yeah, now yer talkin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon, Trump has yet to light a fire to the Capitol, and start building camps for protesters.  That time will come (and has metaphorically already), and then it will be too late for apologists like yo..
> 
> Trumped up, will become the new normal, as Trump begins to prosecute all those who dare to question his behavior; thus 1984 will become a reality.
Click to expand...


.


----------



## Pogo

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
Click to expand...


I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".

Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.


----------



## kaz

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, why don't we supply OP Buttsoiler with a contemporary example since his title demonstrates he has no clue what he's yammering about ---.
> 
> Culled from the definitions above:
> 
> _. fascist governments are dominated by a dictator, who usually possesses a magnetic personality, wears a showy uniform, and rallies his followers by mass parades; *appeals to strident nationalism; and promotes suspicion or hatred of both foreigners and “impure” people within his own nation*_​
> 
> Now let's see that in action.  We'll assume that Buttsoiler can't understand German o Italian since he's struggling so much with English...  Let's show him an example using real basic fourth-grade English.....
> 
> ​It boggles the mind that a Buttsoiler who claims to be able to pick up all his questionable possessions and evacuate for a hurricane in twenty minutes  ---- completely missed _this_ shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
Click to expand...


I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
Click to expand...


There was nothing Social about the Wiemar Republic once Hitler imposed Art.  48; then the Republic became a shame!  It devolved into an Oligarchy lead by a Despot the moment it was put in effect.

****Article 48* of the *constitution* of the *Weimar Republic* of *Germany* (1919–1933) allowed the President, under certain circumstances, to take emergency measures without the prior consent of the Reichstag. This power was understood to include the promulgation of "emergency decrees"

Known today and as used by Trump as Executive Orders.


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was nothing Social about the Wiemar Republic once Hitler imposed Art.  48; then the Republic became a shame!  It devolved into an Oligarchy lead by a Despot the moment it was put in effect.
> 
> ****Article 48* of the *constitution* of the *Weimar Republic* of *Germany* (1919–1933) allowed the President, under certain circumstances, to take emergency measures without the prior consent of the Reichstag. This power was understood to include the promulgation of "emergency decrees"
> 
> Known today and as used by Trump as Executive Orders.
Click to expand...


Socialism is central economic planning.  Only government can centrally plan an economy because only government can use force to compel citizens to act against their own interest.

The NAZIs ran German industry.  Companies had to follow NAZI economic planning and they needed to get all major decisions approved by the government.

Germany was by definition socialist


----------



## P@triot

The left has become so radicalized, they support any and all lawlessness if they believe it will usher in progressive control.


> Before what would become a heated exchange over her opposition to illegal immigration—because, you know, it’s the law—Nielsen in her opening statement explained what should be obvious to all


Thank goodness the adults are back in charge and the laws are once again being properly enforced.


> “It is our policy that anyone crossing the border illegally will be detained and referred for prosecution. We will no longer exempt classes or groups of individuals from prosecution,” says Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen.


It goes to show the extraordinary radicalization of the left that the Secretary of Homeland Security has to argue with Democrats that the law will be enforced.

Homeland Security Secretary Nielsen Shows That She Truly Understands Border Security


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> Known today and as used by Trump as Executive Orders.


It was Barack Insane Obama who issued hundreds of unconstitutional Executive Orders and Presidential Memorandums.

Every single Executive Order by President Trump has been constitutional and appropriate.

Not to mention, you progressives live to shred the U.S. Constitution and filter unlimited power to the Oval Office. Then you whine like little bitches when you’re no longer the party sitting in it.


----------



## Pogo

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated, clear, concise and defined.  Only a liar or a fool does not see Trump for what he is, that being an example of powers borrowed from some banana republic spurious leader - once again Trump is an empty suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
Click to expand...


Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?

I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.  

In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.


----------



## kaz

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
Click to expand...


You always know someone knows they didn't do well when they use phrases like "mopped the floor with it" because you know that no one would know that if you didn't tell them.

Like that you still haven't contradicted that NAZI is a socialist party and that's in the name of the party.  

What are you, eight?  Seriously?  Or is 50 hillbilly for eight?


----------



## regent

Most Americans knew the word "socialist" was simply an add on to Nazi. Even Time magazine in 1933 said this: "Essentially the Nazi put the word socialist into their name simply as a lure to discontented workers".


----------



## kaz

regent said:


> Most Americans knew the word "socialist" was simply an add on to Nazi. Even Time magazine in 1933 said this: "Essentially the Nazi put the word socialist into their name simply as a lure to discontented workers".



They were by definition socialists as they ran Germany as a centrally planned economy.  So why ever they used the term, it was accurate.  NAZIs were unambiguously leftists


----------



## Pogo

regent said:


> Most Americans knew the word "socialist" was simply an add on to Nazi. Even Time magazine in 1933 said this: "Essentially the Nazi put the word socialist into their name simply as a lure to discontented workers".



I've been pointing out exactly that to these moron revisionistas the entire time I've been here.  I have no doubt they think Post Grape Nuts has either of those ingredients, that the Democratic People's Republic of Korea" is either of those things, and that when they go to see a concert by "10,000 Maniacs" they complain that most of the band didn't show up.

Some people wallow so deeply in their own self-delusion that they don't even care that they're playing morons on the internets.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so you morons think that fascism is just a personality trait, not a system of government, huh?  And that's a compelling argument to you.
> 
> Fascism is where there's a nominal head of companies, but they are controlled by government.  It's a minor tweak of socialism.
> 
> Maybe that's why NAZI stands for the socialist party in German ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
Click to expand...


Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.


----------



## regent

Well since Hitler never lied to his people it sounds like Nazi is socialism. We should begin changing all those book and booklets of political ideologies because they all read that fascism is right wing.


----------



## Pogo

regent said:


> Well since Hitler never lied to his people it sounds like Nazi is socialism. We should begin changing all those book and booklets of political ideologies because they all read that fascism is right wing.



That's the other glaring illogic ---- "we know Naziism was socialism because we have it on no less an authority than Adolf Hitler!"

The really weird part is how they twist themselves into a place where that makes sense.


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you've already been discredited as a liar in post 2182.  You should read it before you dig yourself even deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
Click to expand...


I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?

Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.

What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example


----------



## Pogo

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use
> _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
Click to expand...


No Dumbass it's not an "acronym".  An acronym would be something like "Department of Insane Claims by Kaz" --- DICK.

I already told you, "Nazi", as well as "Sozi" which you just learned from me yesterday in post 2182, are German short form slang based on _pronunciations_.  They're not "acronyms".  "NAZI" doesn't stand for "Nurds Addressing Zoological Interests".

Your reading comprehension gets worser by the minute.


----------



## kaz

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use
> _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dumbass it's not an "acronym".  An acronym would be something like "Department of Insane Claims by Kaz" --- DICK.
> 
> I already told you, "Nazi", as well as "Sozi" which you just learned from me yesterday in post 2182, are German short form slang based on _pronunciations_.  They're not "acronyms".  "NAZI" doesn't stand for "Nurds Addressing Zoological Interests".
> 
> Your reading comprehension gets worser by the minute.
Click to expand...


Nazi | Definition of Nazi in English by Oxford Dictionaries

NAZI:  A member of the National Socialist German Workers' Party

*Origin*
German, abbreviation representing the pronunciation of Nati- in Nationalsozialist ‘national socialist’

Germans run words together to form new words.  You can call it an abbreviation, but that doesn't change that socialist is part of the word.

They also were socialists by definition as they ran a centrally planned economy.

You're wrong.  So are you admitting that as Wry Catcher demanded?

He's going to give us both examples where he admitted he was wrong


----------



## Pogo

Aaaaannd there he goes again doubling./ tripling / quadrupling down on Moron.  Not only can he not acknowledge he completely whiffed on what the fuck an "acronym" is --- he also trots in exactly the canard we mentioned just a couple of posts up --- his "credible source" is .... the Nazis.  




kaz said:


> Germans run words together to form new words. You can call it an abbreviation



No actually you can't.  That's called a _compound word_, Shitferbrains.

See what I just did there?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Pogo said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since Hitler never lied to his people it sounds like Nazi is socialism. We should begin changing all those book and booklets of political ideologies because they all read that fascism is right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the other glaring illogic ---- "we know Naziism was socialism because we have it on no less an authority than Adolf Hitler!"
> 
> The really weird part is how they twist themselves into a place where that makes sense.
Click to expand...


It's not logical, for sure;  it's an example of a post echoing the meme, a Big Lie of propaganda passed around on the Internet by biddable people who never fact check.  

They are the set of the willfully ignorant who want to believe everything which supports their biases, which are built on a foundation of fake news provided by Hannity, Limbaugh, Wiener (aka Savage) and others who profit from the BIG LIES, and they become fellow travelers of this form of neo fascism.


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
Click to expand...


Several times I've admitted mistakes and offered Mea culpa.  


kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
Click to expand...


Sure, you asked nicely, so I'll comply:

Search Results for Query: Mea culpa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several times I've admitted mistakes and offered Mea culpa.
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you asked nicely, so I'll comply:
> 
> Search Results for Query: Mea culpa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


I just felt the total humility you felt when you said, "Mea Culpa will have to do, idiot"


----------



## Pogo

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several times I've admitted mistakes and offered Mea culpa.
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you asked nicely, so I'll comply:
> 
> Search Results for Query: Mea culpa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just felt the total humility you felt when you said, "Mea Culpa will have to do, idiot"
Click to expand...


When I was a Catholic we had to punch ourselves in the chest when we said that.


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several times I've admitted mistakes and offered Mea culpa.
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you asked nicely, so I'll comply:
> 
> Search Results for Query: Mea culpa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just felt the total humility you felt when you said, "Mea Culpa will have to do, idiot"
Click to expand...


One data point, so what?  Your dishonesty is once again on display.

How many times did I offer a Mea Culpa, and the one of many you choose to reference is the one I responded to who was too dumb to know it's meaning.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Well since Hitler never lied to his people it sounds like Nazi is socialism. We should begin changing all those book and booklets of political ideologies because they all read that fascism is right wing.


Uh....no they didn’t. I provide those books to you. Then I challenged _you_ to provide _anything_ and you’re amazing response was “the books are sitting on my bookshelf”.

Here it is again to prove you are wrong for the thirtieth time:


> Originally published in 1944—when Eleanor Roosevelt supported the efforts of Stalin, and Albert Einstein subscribed lock, stock, and barrel to the socialist program—The Road to Serfdom was seen as heretical for its passionate warning against the dangers of state control over the means of production. For F. A. Hayek, *the collectivist idea of empowering government with increasing economic control* *would lead* not to a utopia but *to the horrors of Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy*.


Did you get that, Regent? Collectivism? Is that “right-wing” in your mind? 

The Road to Serfdom


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong


Bwahahaha! Do you just copy and paste that idiotic sentence all day long? You said the exact same thing about me in another thread when I owned your ass with *facts*.


----------



## kaz

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several times I've admitted mistakes and offered Mea culpa.
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you asked nicely, so I'll comply:
> 
> Search Results for Query: Mea culpa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just felt the total humility you felt when you said, "Mea Culpa will have to do, idiot"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a Catholic we had to punch ourselves in the chest when we said that.
Click to expand...


I didn't know there were Catholic hillbillies


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several times I've admitted mistakes and offered Mea culpa.
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you asked nicely, so I'll comply:
> 
> Search Results for Query: Mea culpa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just felt the total humility you felt when you said, "Mea Culpa will have to do, idiot"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One data point, so what?  Your dishonesty is once again on display.
> 
> How many times did I offer a Mea Culpa, and the one of many you choose to reference is the one I responded to who was too dumb to know it's meaning.
Click to expand...


That was the data point selected by YOU, moron


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since Hitler never lied to his people it sounds like Nazi is socialism. We should begin changing all those book and booklets of political ideologies because they all read that fascism is right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....no they didn’t. I provide those books to you. Then I challenged _you_ to provide _anything_ and you’re amazing response was “the books are sitting on my bookshelf”.
> 
> Here it is again to prove you are wrong for the thirtieth time:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally published in 1944—when Eleanor Roosevelt supported the efforts of Stalin, and Albert Einstein subscribed lock, stock, and barrel to the socialist program—The Road to Serfdom was seen as heretical for its passionate warning against the dangers of state control over the means of production. For F. A. Hayek, *the collectivist idea of empowering government with increasing economic control* *would lead* not to a utopia but *to the horrors of Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get that, Regent? Collectivism? Is that “right-wing” in your mind?
> 
> The Road to Serfdom
Click to expand...


Some colle


kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several times I've admitted mistakes and offered Mea culpa.
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you asked nicely, so I'll comply:
> 
> Search Results for Query: Mea culpa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just felt the total humility you felt when you said, "Mea Culpa will have to do, idiot"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One data point, so what?  Your dishonesty is once again on display.
> 
> How many times did I offer a Mea Culpa, and the one of many you choose to reference is the one I responded to who was too dumb to know it's meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the data point selected by YOU, moron
Click to expand...


LIAR ^^^

Once again, the link Mea Culpa posted by me includes 5 pages.  Use the search button and put in Mea Culpa for Wry Catcher.


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since Hitler never lied to his people it sounds like Nazi is socialism. We should begin changing all those book and booklets of political ideologies because they all read that fascism is right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....no they didn’t. I provide those books to you. Then I challenged _you_ to provide _anything_ and you’re amazing response was “the books are sitting on my bookshelf”.
> 
> Here it is again to prove you are wrong for the thirtieth time:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally published in 1944—when Eleanor Roosevelt supported the efforts of Stalin, and Albert Einstein subscribed lock, stock, and barrel to the socialist program—The Road to Serfdom was seen as heretical for its passionate warning against the dangers of state control over the means of production. For F. A. Hayek, *the collectivist idea of empowering government with increasing economic control* *would lead* not to a utopia but *to the horrors of Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get that, Regent? Collectivism? Is that “right-wing” in your mind?
> 
> The Road to Serfdom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some colle
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several times I've admitted mistakes and offered Mea culpa.
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you asked nicely, so I'll comply:
> 
> Search Results for Query: Mea culpa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just felt the total humility you felt when you said, "Mea Culpa will have to do, idiot"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One data point, so what?  Your dishonesty is once again on display.
> 
> How many times did I offer a Mea Culpa, and the one of many you choose to reference is the one I responded to who was too dumb to know it's meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the data point selected by YOU, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIAR ^^^
> 
> Once again, the link Mea Culpa posted by me includes 5 pages.  Use the search button and put in Mea Culpa for Wry Catcher.
Click to expand...


Your first self selected post was you calling the guy you were saying mea culpa to an idiot while you said it.  Why would I go on?


----------



## P@triot

Disturbing. The left now forces citizens to ignore science and perpetuate lies when they control government.

UK government fires doctor for refusing to identify transgender patients by their chosen pronouns


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Disturbing. The left now forces citizens to ignore science and perpetuate lies when they control government.
> 
> UK government fires doctor for refusing to identify transgender patients by their chosen pronouns




I rate dumb


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said there's also another term for socialists than the one the NAZIs used that you like better, you said the NAZIs called themselves socialists before Hitler joined as if that contradicts that he joined a socialist party and you said there was another socialist party as if there can be only one.
> 
> None of those contradict that the NAZIs called themselves a socialist party.  You really are a horrible writer.  I so totally believe you that your career was in fake news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
Click to expand...


Search "Mea Culpa" by Wry Catcher.  There are dozens.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since Hitler never lied to his people it sounds like Nazi is socialism. We should begin changing all those book and booklets of political ideologies because they all read that fascism is right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....no they didn’t. I provide those books to you. Then I challenged _you_ to provide _anything_ and you’re amazing response was “the books are sitting on my bookshelf”.
> 
> Here it is again to prove you are wrong for the thirtieth time:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally published in 1944—when Eleanor Roosevelt supported the efforts of Stalin, and Albert Einstein subscribed lock, stock, and barrel to the socialist program—The Road to Serfdom was seen as heretical for its passionate warning against the dangers of state control over the means of production. For F. A. Hayek, *the collectivist idea of empowering government with increasing economic control* *would lead* not to a utopia but *to the horrors of Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get that, Regent? Collectivism? Is that “right-wing” in your mind?
> 
> The Road to Serfdom
Click to expand...



A collectivist idea is not the same as collectivism.
A collectivist idea is to concentrate wealth centrally, as one would under a capitalist oligarchy.
Collectivism is where the population as a whole pools resources under joint ownership.

You are also making the mistake of assuming something that uses a word actually means it follows the proper meaning.
For example, while Hitler joined the National Socialists under Roehm, in 1933 when faced with the choice of remaining socialist or being picked as Chancellor, he gave up socialism.  It was called the "Night of the Long Knives".  Hitler had Roehm and all the SA killed or jailed.  The Nazis were never remotely socialist after that, and instead were extremely right wing, with a coalition of the wealthy, corporations, the military, and the aristocracy.

Similarly, while the Russian revolution was originally by communists, by the time Stalin was done, there were no communists left.  So Stalin forged the ultimate in state capitalism.  Which should be obvious because those dacas on the Black Sea were not being shared equally.  There was nothing collective about it.


----------



## sparky

Rigby5 said:


> You are also making the mistake of assuming something that uses a word actually means it follows the proper meaning



Or contrived meaning(s)

excellent post Rigby!

~S~


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I advised you to "read" 2182, the crucial assumption was that you could "read".
> 
> Clearly that was a leap too far.  It would be unsporting to enter into a battle of wits with the unarmed so you'll just have to continue to look retarded.  It appears to be what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Search "Mea Culpa" by Wry Catcher.  There are dozens.
Click to expand...


The last time you showed me one of your mea culpas, you insulted the poster you were supposedly apologizing to while you said mea culpa.  That was your first, go to example


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took your fake news post apart.  Nowhere did you even contract me that NAZI stands for the socialist party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Search "Mea Culpa" by Wry Catcher.  There are dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you showed me one of your mea culpas, you insulted the poster you were supposedly apologizing to while you said mea culpa.  That was your first, go to example
Click to expand...


You're correct, and it was deserved.  Why do you lie by omission?  There are dozens of sincere Mea culpas and you commented on only one.  More proof you are dishonest and an asshole.  An no, I will not apologize for calling you what you are, now or in the future.


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I wouldn't "contract" you to fill my gas tank.  Skip English class today?
> 
> I not only proved you wrong about what "Nazi" is short for AND showed you how it works AND showed you why "Nazi" and not "Sozi" is the operative term, I articulated the attitude of those Nazis TO those Sozis AND gave you the name of the actual socialist party -- the one that the Nazis banned, persecuted, and sent to concentration camps.
> 
> In other words I took your ignorant post and mopped the floor with it.  And there's nothing you can do about that except admit you got busted for the ignoramus you purport to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz will never admit any of his misconceived and toxic opinions are wrong, and will never offer a mea culpa; no matter how stupid his past comments have been proved to be his own brand of bullshit he will use _trumpspeak, _the new normal of the goofy set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live my life only to learn from and be more like you.  So give me an example of a mistake that you admitted to.  So?
> 
> Here's one that Dopey Pogo the Drunken Hillbilly won't admit to.  The term "NAZI" is an acronym with sozi, or socialism, as part of the name of the party.  But he insists that it's not there.  Which is just dumb as shit since he could Google the English translation of NAZI and see that it is.
> 
> What about you?  Give me an example of a mistake you admitted to so I can learn from your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Search "Mea Culpa" by Wry Catcher.  There are dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you showed me one of your mea culpas, you insulted the poster you were supposedly apologizing to while you said mea culpa.  That was your first, go to example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're correct, and it was deserved.  Why do you lie by omission?  There are dozens of sincere Mea culpas and you commented on only one.  More proof you are dishonest and an asshole.  An no, I will not apologize for calling you what you are, now or in the future.
Click to expand...


Asked and answered.  I went by YOUR choice


----------



## danielpalos

We need better water desalination infrastructure, not limits to Individual Liberty in our mostly First World economy.


----------



## P@triot

Fascists gotta fascist...

Fox News anchor driven from Supreme Court building by threats from leftist protesters


----------



## P@triot

Inexcusable. This isn’t protesting. This is pure thuggery. They are disrupting a large city just because they are unlawful fascists...

‘Delete your account’: Mayor Emanuel and Gov. Rauner feud on Twitter over Chicago protest


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Fascists gotta fascist...
> 
> Fox News anchor driven from Supreme Court building by threats from leftist protesters



Young women in skirts chanting "My body, my choice!” and “hey, hey, ho, ho, Kavanaugh has got to go!”

This scared away a Fox News reporter and her camera people?  Funny when one thinks about the MSM reporters and cameramen going into combat with Regular Army troops, Marines and Navy Seals.

Maybe they were not scared, maybe by leaving they were able to feed the next news cycle and the fools who post on blogs and the one who posted this thread.


----------



## regent

The experiment is to see if the meaning of a word (fascism) can be changed by simple repeating. When the  books on ideologies change their definitions we know it can be done. So far the educated world has ignored the whole experiment, but it is fun to watch.


----------



## Wry Catcher

regent said:


> The experiment is to see if the meaning of a word (fascism) can be changed by simple repeating. When the  books on ideologies change their definitions we know it can be done. So far the educated world has ignored the whole experiment, but it is fun to watch.



Taking your post literally, which "books on ideologies" did you reference?

Watching this message board it is clear to me that definition is critical when one makes a claim and points fingers.

fascism, communism, totalitarianism, despotism, democracy, republicanism, conservatism and liberalism are all commonly used, and many times as a pejorative.

"I know you are" seems to be the method most used, but never is the cliche finished, "but what am I".

If the poster wants to earn, or recover some credibility, s/he must finish that cliche with what they believe and why.


----------



## regent

Wry Catcher said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The experiment is to see if the meaning of a word (fascism) can be changed by simple repeating. When the  books on ideologies change their definitions we know it can be done. So far the educated world has ignored the whole experiment, but it is fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking your post literally, which "books on ideologies" did you reference?
> 
> Watching this message board it is clear to me that definition is critical when one makes a claim and points fingers.
> 
> fascism, communism, totalitarianism, despotism, democracy, republicanism, conservatism and liberalism are all commonly used, and many times as a pejorative.
> 
> "I know you are" seems to be the method most used, but never is the cliche finished, "but what am I".
> 
> If the poster wants to earn, or recover some credibility, s/he must finish that cliche with what they believe and why.
Click to expand...

I have about eight or nine booklets on ideologies that I acquired while attending college.  The first one that I pulled off the shelf was  "Political Ideologies" by Baradat


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

How interesting...Republicans keep insisting that Hitler was a liberal and a socialist but for some strange reason, Nazis keep running for office as Republicans, AND WINNING.
Why don't Republicans just start telling these people that they should run as Democrats? After all, it's their pet theory, isn't it?

Self-described Nazis and white supremacists are running as Republicans across the country. The GOP is terrified.

Additionally, these swastika bearing nimrods keep showing up at rallies like "Unite the Right" in Charlottesville.
Apparently, if the revisionism is actually correct, these people are marching in the wrong rallies. 

So, after 113 pages of continual ad nausuem bullshit, it is time to tell the revisionists to go pound sand up their asses.
Hitler was a fascist, and fascists are on the Right of the political spectrum, case closed, end of story.


----------



## P@triot

The left doing what it always does. Changing their sex and resorting to violence...


> “The left operates exclusively in the dark” - Steven Crowder



WATCH: Steven Crowder confronts transgender who threatened to slash his tires — meltdowns ensue


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The experiment is to see if the meaning of a word (fascism) can be changed...


That experiment was successful. The “academics” on the left managed to convince the minions on the left that fascism was “right-wing”.

The experiment proves how astoundingly easy it is to dupe to left-wing minions. I even thoroughly explained to you in another thread how fascism was exclusively left-wing and challenged you to explain how I was wrong. You flat out refused because you knew you couldn’t. Only an idiot would declare that fascism was somehow to the the “right” of libertarianism when the ideologies could not be more polar opposite.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I have about eight or nine booklets on ideologies that I acquired while attending college.  The first one that I pulled off the shelf was  "Political Ideologies" by Baradat


There is your problem. You should have pulled “The Road to Surfdom” by Friedrich Hayek off of your shelf. You would be exponentially more enlightened if you had. Here, let me show you:


> "Fascism is the stage reached after communism has proved an illusion" - Friedrich Hayek


Isn’t it bizarre how a Nobel Peace Prize recipient and holder of 3 doctorates (including one in political science) would claim that the *next* stage after communism would be all the way on the opposite end of the spectrum according to _*you*_?!?


----------



## hadit

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> How interesting...Republicans keep insisting that Hitler was a liberal and a socialist but for some strange reason, Nazis keep running for office as Republicans, AND WINNING.
> Why don't Republicans just start telling these people that they should run as Democrats? After all, it's their pet theory, isn't it?
> 
> Self-described Nazis and white supremacists are running as Republicans across the country. The GOP is terrified.
> 
> Additionally, these swastika bearing nimrods keep showing up at rallies like "Unite the Right" in Charlottesville.
> Apparently, if the revisionism is actually correct, these people are marching in the wrong rallies.
> 
> So, after 113 pages of continual ad nausuem bullshit, it is time to tell the revisionists to go pound sand up their asses.
> Hitler was a fascist, and fascists are on the Right of the political spectrum, case closed, end of story.



Who gives a flying rat's fart?


----------



## P@triot

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hitler was a fascist, and fascists are on the Right of the political spectrum, case closed, end of story.


So Adolf Hitler believed in small, *limited* government, did he? 

Nazi is short for National *Socialist*, nitwit. Socialism is left-wing. Additionally, fascism is a form of totalitarianism. You cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. Libertarians are further to the right than conservatives and constitutionalists. How the fuck could fascism be beyond libertarianism on the right?!? Moron.


----------



## P@triot

The left has literally become the Nazis. Just a bunch of mindless fascists who will not tolerate even a simple question.


> For all the predictable speechifying about “diversity” that I heard at cocktail parties and literary events, I became struck by just how politically monolithic this scene really is. It’s not just that writers and editors have to be PC when it comes to their books and their public pronouncements: There also seems to be a crushing uniformity in regard to their privately held viewpoints.


There is *nothing* tolerant or “diverse” about the left. Absolutely nothing. They will not tolerate even the slightest deviation from their rigid and frightening doctrine. Case in point:


> When I cut to the chase and asked why no one at the table seemed to feel aggrieved for women suffering under Islamic oppression, voices were raised and, well, I may or may not have been *asked* *to* *leave*. There were other experiences like this, and I learned to hold my tongue.


Chilling. The left will no longer engage in intellectualism. Not only will they not ask questions in the search for answers, solutions, or a better way, they won’t even tolerate someone else asking questions.

A Glimpse Into the Ideological Monoculture of Literary New York - Quillette


----------



## justinacolmena

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> How interesting...Republicans keep insisting that Hitler was a liberal and a socialist but for some strange reason, Nazis keep running for office as Republicans, AND WINNING.
> Why don't Republicans just start telling these people that they should run as Democrats? After all, it's their pet theory, isn't it?
> 
> Self-described Nazis and white supremacists are running as Republicans across the country. The GOP is terrified.



Every cause has its traitors.



P@triot said:


> The left doing what it always does. Changing their sex and resorting to violence...



Wrong. "Changing one's sex" is usually an allegory for opposing prostitution and sex-for-money in general. "Resorting to violence" is an allegory for opposing gun control and involuntary mental health treatment. It's the language of the political left accusing the right.



P@triot said:


> The left has literally become the Nazis. Just a bunch of mindless fascists who will not tolerate even a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> For all the predictable speechifying about “diversity” that I heard at cocktail parties and literary events, I became struck by just how politically monolithic this scene really is. It’s not just that writers and editors have to be PC when it comes to their books and their public pronouncements: There also seems to be a crushing uniformity in regard to their privately held viewpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> There is *nothing* tolerant or “diverse” about the left. Absolutely nothing. They will not tolerate even the slightest deviation from their rigid and frightening doctrine.
Click to expand...


This part is true.



P@triot said:


> Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cut to the chase and asked why no one at the table seemed to feel aggrieved for women suffering under Islamic oppression, voices were raised and, well, I may or may not have been *asked* *to* *leave*. There were other experiences like this, and I learned to hold my tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling. The left will no longer engage in intellectualism. Not only will they not ask questions in the search for answers, solutions, or a better way, they won’t even tolerate someone else asking questions.
> 
> A Glimpse Into the Ideological Monoculture of Literary New York - Quillette
Click to expand...


I am banned at the LGBTQ library as well, which definitely does not place me on the political left.


----------



## danielpalos

California should be manufacturing jobs that may involve some forms of manufacturing. 

Going underground can solve many issues we already have; along with simply building new cities in more stable locations, for underground transit.  It could be an option.  A natural choice for more efficient transportation hubs.


----------



## P@triot

Unless the left completely controls the content and every facet of this, they are going to freak out over it and resort to violence to shut it down.


> “What we’re interested in is giving people a voice,” says Minerva, “because if you don’t publish controversial things, then you might be missing something really important.”


Now that the left has embraced a strict fascist ideology that will not tolerate the slightest dissent or deviation from their narrative, a “Journal of Controversial Ideas” is more important than _ever_. The facts, the truth, and the science must be pursued at all costs, despite the persecution from Antifa and other progressive groups.

Here Comes ‘The Journal of Controversial Ideas.’ Cue the Outcry.


----------



## P@triot

Unless the left completely controls the content and every facet of this, they are going to freak out over it and resort to violence to shut it down.


> “What we’re interested in is giving people a voice,” says Minerva, “because if you don’t publish controversial things, then you might be missing something really important.”


Now that the left has embraced a strict fascist ideology that will not tolerate the slightest dissent or deviation from their narrative, a “Journal of Controversial Ideas” is more important than _ever_. The facts, the truth, and the science must be pursued at all costs, despite the persecution from Antifa and other progressive groups.

Here Comes ‘The Journal of Controversial Ideas.’ Cue the Outcry.


----------



## P@triot

What a sad indictment on what the left has done to the United States...


> These days, a paper that’s deemed offensive can unleash an online mob and turn an academic’s career and life upside down. It can also cause a journal editor to tiptoe away from a potentially important paper or a scholar not to put fingers to keyboard in the first place.


The U.S. was built on freedom of speech, free thought, etc. Now, scholars are petrified to even create a paper. It's worse than Hitler's Germany. Exactly what the left wanted.

Here Comes ‘The Journal of Controversial Ideas.’ Cue the Outcry.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> What a sad indictment on what the left has done to the United States...
> 
> 
> 
> These days, a paper that’s deemed offensive can unleash an online mob and turn an academic’s career and life upside down. It can also cause a journal editor to tiptoe away from a potentially important paper or a scholar not to put fingers to keyboard in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. was built on freedom of speech, free thought, etc. Now, scholars are petrified to even create a paper. It's worse than Hitler's Germany. Exactly what the left wanted.
> 
> Here Comes ‘The Journal of Controversial Ideas.’ Cue the Outcry.
Click to expand...

           No outcry just a dose of US history. The second president of the United States along with the conservatives of that time, the Federalists under, Adams, passed the Sedition Act that made it a crime to criticize Federalist politicians. Jefferson claimed the Act violated the Bill of Rights.  It was the end of America's first conservative party,


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> No outcry just a dose of US history. The second president of the United States along with the conservatives of that time, the Federalists under, Adams, passed the Sedition Act that made it a crime to criticize Federalist politicians. Jefferson claimed the Act violated the Bill of Rights.  It was the end of America's first conservative party,


One problem hon. The federalists were the progressives. They wanted to expand the size, scope, and power of the federal government (and sadly, they were successful). They were lead by Alexander Hamilton.

Thomas Jefferson created the Democratic-Republican Party to directly oppose them. He was a *fierce* *enemy* of Alexander Hamilton (a problem for George Washington as both served on his cabinet and both opposed the other), because Jefferson was the _ultimate_ limited government conservative.

If you’re going to administer “doses of U.S. history”, don’t you think you should have the facts straight?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> Unless the left completely controls the content and every facet of this, they are going to freak out over it and resort to violence to shut it down.
> 
> 
> 
> “What we’re interested in is giving people a voice,” says Minerva, “because if you don’t publish controversial things, then you might be missing something really important.”
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the left has embraced a strict fascist ideology that will not tolerate the slightest dissent or deviation from their narrative, a “Journal of Controversial Ideas” is more important than _ever_. The facts, the truth, and the science must be pursued at all costs, despite the persecution from Antifa and other progressive groups.
> 
> Here Comes ‘The Journal of Controversial Ideas.’ Cue the Outcry.
Click to expand...

An InfoTainment channel; good capitalists make money not lose money.


----------



## there4eyeM

Jesus asked, "Why do you call me good? No one is good but God".


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> The left has literally become the Nazis. Just a bunch of mindless fascists who will not tolerate even a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> For all the predictable speechifying about “diversity” that I heard at cocktail parties and literary events, I became struck by just how politically monolithic this scene really is. It’s not just that writers and editors have to be PC when it comes to their books and their public pronouncements: There also seems to be a crushing uniformity in regard to their privately held viewpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> There is *nothing* tolerant or “diverse” about the left. Absolutely nothing. They will not tolerate even the slightest deviation from their rigid and frightening doctrine. Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cut to the chase and asked why no one at the table seemed to feel aggrieved for women suffering under Islamic oppression, voices were raised and, well, I may or may not have been *asked* *to* *leave*. There were other experiences like this, and I learned to hold my tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chilling. The left will no longer engage in intellectualism. Not only will they not ask questions in the search for answers, solutions, or a better way, they won’t even tolerate someone else asking questions.
> 
> A Glimpse Into the Ideological Monoculture of Literary New York - Quillette
Click to expand...

I see you haven't taken your Latin class yet.
Liber, free??
But still love Benito I see 
Happy thanksgiving, celebrated on July 4 in the uk


----------



## ph3iron

regent said:


> The experiment is to see if the meaning of a word (fascism) can be changed by simple repeating. When the  books on ideologies change their definitions we know it can be done. So far the educated world has ignored the whole experiment, but it is fun to watch.


Same with liberal, Latin, free, for the individual and small gov.
But our old white trumpies repeat it so many times they have no idea of the real definition 
Most of the corporate guys I know think of themselves as liberal
(Not the knees news version)


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts...


Is there something you aren't telling us, Patriot?

It's okay.  We're all friends here.


----------



## ph3iron

g5000 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something you aren't telling us, Patriot?
> 
> It's okay.  We're all friends here.
Click to expand...


Hey, our patriot is a fan of Ben who tried to ban Germans. 
"They are swarthy, can't speak English and are are taking our jobs"
Leave him alone to suck off his socialist benefits and desperately search for one off examples which fit his made up mind
Notice you never see the other side, a clue to real research people


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something you aren't telling us, Patriot?
> 
> It's okay.  We're all friends here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, our patriot is a fan of Ben who tried to ban Germans.
> "They are swarthy, can't speak English and are are taking our jobs"
> Leave him alone to suck off his socialist benefits and desperately search for one off examples which fit his made up mind
> Notice you never see the other side, a clue to real research people
Click to expand...

That's why there's no point in reading his voluminous one sided posts


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something you aren't telling us, Patriot? It's okay.  We're all friends here.
Click to expand...

Yes there is as a matter of fact. What I'm not telling you is that I'm _sickened_ by your queer homosexual acts and I do *not* wish to be a part of your disturbed life style. I don't want to see you engaging in the acts you engage in with men. Deal with it.

None of us understand why you are so desperate to share your homosexual insanity with the rest of us when none of us are interested. Just keep it behind closed doors and be quiet about it already. There is something wrong if making it public gets you off to this degree.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something you aren't telling us, Patriot? It's okay.  We're all friends here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is as a matter of fact. What I'm not telling you is that I'm _sickened_ by your queer homosexual acts and I do *not* wish to be a part of your disturbed life style. I don't want to see you engaging in the acts you engage in with men. Deal with it.
> 
> None of us understand why you are so desperate to share your homosexual insanity with the rest of us when none of us are interested. Just keep it behind closed doors and be quiet about it already. There is something wrong if making it public gets you off to this degree.
Click to expand...


Interesting how our old white fart socialist benefit sucking boys seem to know so much about gays


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something you aren't telling us, Patriot? It's okay.  We're all friends here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is as a matter of fact. What I'm not telling you is that I'm _sickened_ by your queer homosexual acts and I do *not* wish to be a part of your disturbed life style. I don't want to see you engaging in the acts you engage in with men. Deal with it.
> 
> None of us understand why you are so desperate to share your homosexual insanity with the rest of us when none of us are interested. Just keep it behind closed doors and be quiet about it already. There is something wrong if making it public gets you off to this degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting how our old white fart socialist benefit sucking boys seem to know so much about gays
Click to expand...

And have no problem with a total low life who dragged his wife by the hair before raping her, wanted to screw his daughter and bragged about his pussy grabbing.


----------



## Votto

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Here is a hint, do you know what the term "NAZI" stands for?

Il'' give you a hint, they were self described socialists who gave up on a coup in favor of elections to gain power.

Now I know what you are thinking, they conducted mass genocide.

Well just pretend the unborn are Jews and there ya go!


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> And have no problem with a total low life who dragged his wife by the hair before raping her, wanted to screw his daughter and bragged about his pussy grabbing.


What are you talking about?!? All of us hate Bill Clinton.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Interesting how our old white fart socialist benefit sucking boys seem to know so much about gays


Interesting how upset the left gets when facts are forced down their throat. Sadly, they prefer cocks there instead of facts.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have no problem with a total low life who dragged his wife by the hair before raping her, wanted to screw his daughter and bragged about his pussy grabbing.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?!? All of us hate Bill Clinton.
Click to expand...

Hate?
I think he's a low life like our coward 5 deferment Pres. Zero family in the military.
But I don't hate either one.
They are not worth it
I like to think I have a better life than hating


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how our old white fart socialist benefit sucking boys seem to know so much about gays
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how upset the left gets when facts are forced down their throat. Sadly, they prefer cocks there instead of facts.
Click to expand...

There we go again gay ref. Mmmm
What facts?
That SS Medicare and VA Are not socialist programs?
You don't seem to have any patriotic problem sucking off them??
Still supporting our German immigrant ban founder I see?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> That SS Medicare and VA Are not socialist programs? You don't seem to have any patriotic problem sucking off them??


I’ve got bad news for you, sparky. I’ve *never* used any of those programs. Never. Not even once.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> I like to think I have a better life than hating


Well...I salute you. You’re definitely a better person and a better christian than I am. I won’t even attempt to deny it. But...I do hate. And I hate the Clinton’s. Disgusting dirt-bags.


----------



## P@triot

The left are pure fascists. Just running for office on a platform that they don’t agree with results in threats of rape and death threats from them.


> A woman who is running for the House of Representatives in Vermont posted a death and rape threat letter that she received from a pro-socialism group last week in the mail. The letter states that the mother of two will be raped and killed and that there will be "no equal rights for Republicans."


But they didn’t just stop there.


> My comrades will kill you and the Constitution


They proudly declare their intent to “kill” the U.S. Constitution.

Vermont mother, GOP candidate says she received left-wing death, rape threat: ‘We are hunting you’


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> That SS Medicare and VA Are not socialist programs? You don't seem to have any patriotic problem sucking off them??
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got bad news for you, sparky. I’ve *never* used any of those programs. Never. Not even once.
Click to expand...

And you never will


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think I have a better life than hating
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I salute you. You’re definitely a better person and a better christian than I am. I won’t even attempt to deny it. But...I do hate. And I hate the Clinton’s. Disgusting dirt-bags.
Click to expand...


Pathetic, says a lot about you.
Guess you were against hill helping 911 families and African kids?
Clinton foundation rated A, Don the cons shut down??
My vet friend says the reason he avoids vet occasions is that he's a 5 deferment coward.
Non of his family served either.
You never reply to my Ben "ban the swarthy Germans" ???


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think I have a better life than hating
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I salute you. You’re definitely a better person and a better christian than I am. I won’t even attempt to deny it. But...I do hate. And I hate the Clinton’s. Disgusting dirt-bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic, says a lot about you.
> Guess you were against hill helping 911 families and African kids?
> Clinton foundation rated A, Don the cons shut down??
> My vet friend says the reason he avoids vet occasions is that he's a 5 deferment coward.
> Non of his family served either.
> You never reply to my Ben "ban the swarthy Germans" ???
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for a person carrying so much bile.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> The left are pure fascists. Just running for office on a platform that they don’t agree with results in threats of rape and death threats from them.
> 
> 
> 
> A woman who is running for the House of Representatives in Vermont posted a death and rape threat letter that she received from a pro-socialism group last week in the mail. The letter states that the mother of two will be raped and killed and that there will be "no equal rights for Republicans."
> 
> 
> 
> But they didn’t just stop there.
> 
> 
> 
> My comrades will kill you and the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They proudly declare their intent to “kill” the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Vermont mother, GOP candidate says she received left-wing death, rape threat: ‘We are hunting you’
Click to expand...

One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
There's 350000000 people her you know
Want me to quote white supremist selected comments?
Try to research both sides.
May be the reason for your hate


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think I have a better life than hating
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I salute you. You’re definitely a better person and a better christian than I am. I won’t even attempt to deny it. But...I do hate. And I hate the Clinton’s. Disgusting dirt-bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic, says a lot about you.
> Guess you were against *hill* *helping* 911 families and African kids?
> Clinton foundation rated A, Don the cons shut down??
> My vet friend says the reason he avoids vet occasions is that he's a *5* *deferment* *coward*.
> *Non* of his family served either.
> You never reply to my *Ben* "ban the swarthy Germans" ???
Click to expand...

Tell ya what sparky...get back to me when you can form complete, coherent sentences. I’d love to respond to your post here, but I _literally_ cannot make out a single thing you were trying to say.

What is “hill helping”?
Who is a “5 deferment coward” - Bill Clinton?
What is “Non of his”?
Who is “Ben”?

I can see why you need government to survive. No way in hell you could ever hold down a job and provide for yourself.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think I have a better life than hating
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I salute you. You’re definitely a better person and a better christian than I am. I won’t even attempt to deny it. But...I do hate. And I hate the Clinton’s. Disgusting dirt-bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic, says a lot about you.
> Guess you were against hill helping 911 families and African kids?
> Clinton foundation rated A, Don the cons shut down??
> My vet friend says the reason he avoids vet occasions is that he's a 5 deferment coward.
> Non of his family served either.
> You never reply to my Ben "ban the swarthy Germans" ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for a person carrying so much bile.
Click to expand...

Irony. You responded to your own post when you made that statement. Freudian Slip.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think I have a better life than hating
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I salute you. You’re definitely a better person and a better christian than I am. I won’t even attempt to deny it. But...I do hate. And I hate the Clinton’s. Disgusting dirt-bags.[/QUOTE
Click to expand...


I'm wor


P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think I have a better life than hating
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I salute you. You’re definitely a better person and a better christian than I am. I won’t even attempt to deny it. But...I do hate. And I hate the Clinton’s. Disgusting dirt-bags.
Click to expand...

I'm worried  about your bile level.
Must be tough to go around hating all day.
Might help to read both sides
Analysis | Foundation faceoff: The Trump Foundation vs. the Clinton Foundation


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> There's 350000000 people her you know
> Want me to quote white supremist selected comments?
> Try to research both sides.
> May be the reason for your hate


Again sweetie...your illiteracy is _killing_ me. I can’t even figure what you’re even trying to say. Can you take like some basic literary classes and then return to USMB when you can properly communicate? So that we can have a real discussion?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think I have a better life than hating
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I salute you. You’re definitely a better person and a better christian than I am. I won’t even attempt to deny it. But...I do hate. And I hate the Clinton’s. Disgusting dirt-bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic, says a lot about you.
> Guess you were against *hill* *helping* 911 families and African kids?
> Clinton foundation rated A, Don the cons shut down??
> My vet friend says the reason he avoids vet occasions is that he's a *5* *deferment* *coward*.
> *Non* of his family served either.
> You never reply to my *Ben* "ban the swarthy Germans" ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell ya what sparky...get back to me when you can form complete, coherent sentences. I’d love to respond to your post here, but I _literally_ cannot make out a single thing you were trying to say.
> 
> What is “hill helping”?
> Who is a “5 deferment coward” - Bill Clinton?
> What is “Non of his”?
> Who is “Ben”?
> 
> I can see why you need government to survive. No way in hell you could ever hold down a job and provide for yourself.
Click to expand...

Jeez, one liners needed?
Hill, Hillary Clinton 
Ben, The guy in your moniker, Ben Franklin.
5 deferment coward, Donald trump. Of course bill was a creep, no excuse for donald
Non of his? None of dons family
And apologies but I'm a multimillionaire with a couple of post docs if you want those explained
What's your excuse?
Not old enough for SS? Given it back?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> There's 350000000 people her you know
> Want me to quote white supremist selected comments?
> Try to research both sides.
> May be the reason for your hate
> 
> 
> 
> Again sweetie...your illiteracy is _killing_ me. I can’t even figure what you’re even trying to say. Can you take like some basic literary classes and then return to USMB when you can properly communicate? So that we can have a real discussion?
Click to expand...

How do you have a discussion with a made up mind?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> And apologies but I'm a multimillionaire with a couple of post docs


Wait...you have multiple PhD’s and you write like _that_? Holy Jesus. I have two little girls and I wouldn’t tolerate that type of grammar and sentence structure from them.

Either you’re lying, or you attended the University of Haiti.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> There's 350000000 people her you know
> Want me to quote white supremist selected comments?
> Try to research both sides.
> May be the reason for your hate
> 
> 
> 
> Again sweetie...your illiteracy is _killing_ me. I can’t even figure what you’re even trying to say. Can you take like some basic literary classes and then return to USMB when you can properly communicate? So that we can have a real discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have a discussion with a made up mind?
Click to expand...

How can _you_ have a discussion with a bunch of jibberish and proprietary shorthand?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.


Let’s have a *real* discussion here. How many “examples” would it require for you to accept it as just the reality of the left? Give me an actual number.

At what point - in your (allegedly) highly educated mind - does it stop being a “fluke” and starts to be a trend?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s have a *real* discussion here. How many “examples” would it require for you to accept it as just the reality of the left? Give me an actual number.
> 
> At what point - in your (allegedly) highly educated mind - does it stop being a “fluke” and starts to be a trend?
Click to expand...

you only have anecdotes.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s have a *real* discussion here. How many “examples” would it require for you to accept it as just the reality of the left? Give me an actual number.
> 
> At what point - in your (allegedly) highly educated mind - does it stop being a “fluke” and starts to be a trend?
Click to expand...


Maybe 6 years research doing literature work, arguing pros and cons daily..
For instance I consider myself a liberal, for the individual and small gov.
There's a topic for discussion when we can't agree even on simple definitions.
You may think liberals are dirty commies, I think they follow the basics of the constitution.
(Which I am skeptical of, slave owners and rapists)
I think it's amusing, al the high level research people I knew always were filled with doubt.
Seems to be the reverse on our old white fart zero college forum. People ar SO sure.
Gawd, I wish I was that way.
This is a forum for made up mind spew not discussion.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s have a *real* discussion here. How many “examples” would it require for you to accept it as just the reality of the left? Give me an actual number.
> 
> At what point - in your (allegedly) highly educated mind - does it stop being a “fluke” and starts to be a trend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 6 years research doing literature work, arguing pros and cons daily..
Click to expand...

I can provide news articles going back 6 years (and more). Let me know if you’d like me to do so.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> You may think liberals are dirty commies, I *think* they follow the basics of the constitution.


There is the keyword and what separates us. You _think_. I *know*. I read. I research. I accept reality instead of reject and argue against it.

Want me to prove it? I’ll blow up your nonsense about liberals “following the basics of the constitution” in a single world. Are you ready? *Obamacare*.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Seems to be the reverse on our old white fart zero college forum.



I would wager at least 75% of the people here attended college
Bill Gates is old. Bill Gates is white. Bill Gates never graduated from college.
Same with Michael Dell, Steve Jobs, and many other innovators and leaders who changed the world. Your belief that one must be approved by a fellow progressive of yours at an institution you approve in order for one to have credibility is as comical as it is tragic.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> you only have anecdotes.


You don’t even have _that_. While I have thousands and thousands of indisputable real-world events.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you only have anecdotes.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t even have _that_. While I have thousands and thousands of indisputable real-world events.
Click to expand...

the right wing is worse.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s have a *real* discussion here. How many “examples” would it require for you to accept it as just the reality of the left? Give me an actual number.
> 
> At what point - in your (allegedly) highly educated mind - does it stop being a “fluke” and starts to be a trend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 6 years research doing literature work, arguing pros and cons daily..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can provide news articles going back 6 years (and more). Let me know if you’d like me to do so.
Click to expand...

Absolutely, feel free to waste more of your zero life.
Quoting, doesn't count.
You have to be there every day arguing with colleagues.
You can't do that blabbing from your apartment


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be the reverse on our old white fart zero college forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wager at least 75% of the people here attended college
> Bill Gates is old. Bill Gates is white. Bill Gates never graduated from college.
> Same with Michael Dell, Steve Jobs, and many other innovators and leaders who changed the world. Your belief that one must be approved by a fellow progressive of yours at an institution you approve in order for one to have credibility is as comical as it is tragic.
Click to expand...


In your zero college opinion.
You have to be kidding.
75%???
All our foul mouth white boys?
Bill gates is a one off much as I admire him.
I would put more faith on the hundreds of millions of scientists, some of which bill stole their ideas
I think it's well documented that advanced science people earn millions of $ over a life than our high school and liberal degree lads
They are not scratching around trying to pay their rent. Most of my friends have vacation homes and travel the world
Anyway, merry Xmas to you too.
It sounds like it's too late for you to do the 6 + science years so you really don't know what I'm talking about
Know what they say "if you haven't been there, keep your trap shut, you have nothing to say"


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may think liberals are dirty commies, I *think* they follow the basics of the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> There is the keyword and what separates us. You _think_. I *know*. I read. I research. I accept reality instead of reject and argue against it.
> 
> Want me to prove it? I’ll blow up your nonsense about liberals “following the basics of the constitution” in a single world. Are you ready? *Obamacare*.
> 
> View attachment 231468
Click to expand...

It was a joke Ben.
Know what they say about irony?
American "euros think we don't get irony"
Euro "evidently"
I admit I'm not a great supporter of pieces of paper written by white slave owners and rapists
Just thought we could have a laugh


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may think liberals are dirty commies, I *think* they follow the basics of the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> There is the keyword and what separates us. You _think_. I *know*. I read. I research. I accept reality instead of reject and argue against it.
> 
> Want me to prove it? I’ll blow up your nonsense about liberals “following the basics of the constitution” in a single world. Are you ready? *Obamacare*.
> 
> View attachment 231468
Click to expand...

Not that I care but didn't the supremes uphold it?
Do you think they should have to retire at 62 like the Brit equivalents?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you only have anecdotes.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t even have _that_. While I have thousands and thousands of indisputable real-world events.
Click to expand...

Indisputable to you I'm sure.  Mind made up Anecdotes to others
Seems a waste of time documenting thousands and thousands of events


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s have a *real* discussion here. How many “examples” would it require for you to accept it as just the reality of the left? Give me an actual number.
> 
> At what point - in your (allegedly) highly educated mind - does it stop being a “fluke” and starts to be a trend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 6 years research doing literature work, arguing pros and cons daily..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can provide news articles going back 6 years (and more). Let me know if you’d like me to do so.
Click to expand...

Here's an article from my made up mind.
This can go on forever with us who have nothing better to do.
And probably unlike Hillary, don't do anything for anyone

Perspective | There is nothing liberal about fascism


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s have a *real* discussion here. How many “examples” would it require for you to accept it as just the reality of the left? Give me an actual number.
> 
> At what point - in your (allegedly) highly educated mind - does it stop being a “fluke” and starts to be a trend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 6 years research doing literature work, arguing pros and cons daily..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can provide news articles going back 6 years (and more). Let me know if you’d like me to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, feel free to waste more of your zero life.
Click to expand...

Ladies & Gentlemen...I rest my case. Ph3iron has *zero* interest in facts. She considers it a “waste” to look at facts.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Not that I care but didn't the supremes uphold it?


The Supreme Court has spent the past 150 years upholding unconstitutional nonsense. The court has been politicized.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I care but didn't the supremes uphold it?
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has spent the past 150 years upholding unconstitutional nonsense. The court has been politicized.
Click to expand...

So any estimates on when the liberals are going to achieve their goal of fascism?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I care but didn't the supremes uphold it?
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has spent the past 150 years upholding unconstitutional nonsense. The court has been politicized.
Click to expand...


Naah
Bush v's gore?
Back to lynchings and slavery, that's what I say


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cherry picked example to fir your made up mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s have a *real* discussion here. How many “examples” would it require for you to accept it as just the reality of the left? Give me an actual number.
> 
> At what point - in your (allegedly) highly educated mind - does it stop being a “fluke” and starts to be a trend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 6 years research doing literature work, arguing pros and cons daily..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can provide news articles going back 6 years (and more). Let me know if you’d like me to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, feel free to waste more of your zero life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies & Gentlemen...I rest my case. Ph3iron has *zero* interest in facts. She considers it a “waste” to look at facts.
Click to expand...

All I want you to do is go take a phd and come back in 6 years.
A fact to you isn't a fact to everyone


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I care but didn't the supremes uphold it?
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has spent the past 150 years upholding unconstitutional nonsense. The court has been politicized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any estimates on when the liberals are going to achieve their goal of fascism?
Click to expand...

Who can say? It’s very difficult to defeat conservatives. They care about their nation and their children (unlike the left who attempts to destroy their nation and actually does destroy their children through abortion).

But give the devil his due credit. The left has done an amazing job of achieving high levels of fascism already. In New York City, the government can force you to ignore science and perpetuate a lie. Who does that sound like? Oh yeah...Adolf Hitler and the Nazis!


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> All I want you to do is go take a phd and come back in 6 years.
> A fact to you isn't a fact to everyone


So six years worth of indisputable news stories doesn’t count in your mind....._why_?

Oh wait - I know! Because it proves you were wrong. Which in turn proves your ideology is wrong. And...well...you just can’t have that. It’s easier to demand that everyone go achieve a PhD rather than for you to accept reality.


----------



## danielpalos

This is our left wing mission statement: 



> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Remember, the Nazi's were white Nationalist Fascists.

Which one of these two groups would be expect to be fascists?







The all white on the left or the everyone else on the right?


He says he's a nationalist, the white is understood.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Remember, the Nazi's were white Nationalist Fascists.


NAZI stands for National *Socialist*, you dimwit. Not national “fascist”. 

Is socialism left-wing or right-wing? Don’t worry, I’ll wait while you “think”


----------



## hadit

deanrd said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the Nazi's were white Nationalist Fascists.
> 
> Which one of these two groups would be expect to be fascists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The all white on the left or the everyone else on the right?
> 
> 
> He says he's a nationalist, the white is understood.
Click to expand...


How racist, to assume that only white people can be fascist.


----------



## P@triot

Wow...violating rights and invading privacy based solely on a political view they don’t agree with.


> “When I asked them why they were in my room to begin with, they each came up with completely contradicting stories (none of which made any sense), but one comment struck me in particular: ‘We saw that *you* *had* *a* *MAGA* *hat* and come on, *you’re* *from* *Alabama*… *so* *we* *just* *kind* *of* *assumed* that you had something,'” Pirnie told the Free Beacon.


Tell me how the left differs from Saddam Hussein in any capacity? They both believe in control. They both believe in achieving that control through violence. They both believe in spying on private citizens and then reporting the results of that spying. And both of them believe in all of that because they are pussies filled with paralyzing fear.


> “I asked why they didn’t just call me and ask me before intruding,” she said. “One of the girls responded that *fear* *took* *over* *her* *body* and she felt compelled to search my room *until* *she* *found* *proof*… I cannot make this up.”


The left is absolutely disgusting. A bunch of anti-American, anti-liberty, cowards. So thankful President Trump is in the White House and has appointed two Supreme Court Justices. We just need him to replace that pig Ruth Bader Ginsburg now and the constitution will be protected from these filthy fascists for another couple of generations. 

Landlord tells Harvard grad student she needs to move out because she has legally owned guns


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I want you to do is go take a phd and come back in 6 years.
> A fact to you isn't a fact to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> So six years worth of indisputable news stories doesn’t count in your mind....._why_?
> 
> Oh wait - I know! Because it proves you were wrong. Which in turn proves your ideology is wrong. And...well...you just can’t have that. It’s easier to demand that everyone go achieve a PhD rather than for you to accept reality.
Click to expand...


Sigh.
"I know" "Indisputable" tells it all.
No point in arguing.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Wow...violating rights and invading privacy based solely on a political view they don’t agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> “When I asked them why they were in my room to begin with, they each came up with completely contradicting stories (none of which made any sense), but one comment struck me in particular: ‘We saw that *you* *had* *a* *MAGA* *hat* and come on, *you’re* *from* *Alabama*… *so* *we* *just* *kind* *of* *assumed* that you had something,'” Pirnie told the Free Beacon.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how the left differs from Saddam Hussein in any capacity? They both believe in control. They both believe in achieving that control through violence. They both believe in spying on private citizens and then reporting the results of that spying. And both of them believe in all of that because they are pussies filled with paralyzing fear.
> 
> 
> 
> “I asked why they didn’t just call me and ask me before intruding,” she said. “One of the girls responded that *fear* *took* *over* *her* *body* and she felt compelled to search my room *until* *she* *found* *proof*… I cannot make this up.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left is absolutely disgusting. A bunch of anti-American, anti-liberty, cowards. So thankful President Trump is in the White House and has appointed two Supreme Court Justices. We just need him to replace that pig Ruth Bader Ginsburg now and the constitution will be protected from these filthy fascists for another couple of generations.
> 
> Landlord tells Harvard grad student she needs to move out because she has legally owned guns
Click to expand...

2 gropers in the supremes now. Terrific.
I guess you saw the latest sitting behind ken Starr?
Accused of spreading dirt based on stolen emails?
Still worshipping the wife raper, 5 deferment guy?
How's the Florida rent?
Happy Xmas to you darlin
Pig Ginsberg?
 Antacid working?
I feel so sorry for someone with so much bile.
Let me look up ,mr creosote for you


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I want you to do is go take a phd and come back in 6 years.
> A fact to you isn't a fact to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> So six years worth of indisputable news stories doesn’t count in your mind....._why_?
> 
> Oh wait - I know! Because it proves you were wrong. Which in turn proves your ideology is wrong. And...well...you just can’t have that. It’s easier to demand that everyone go achieve a PhD rather than for you to accept reality.
Click to expand...

Just for me to have a laugh can you send me just one indisputable link.?
Don't you realise Just by saying indisputable destroys whatever position you have?
Here's an indisputable one for you
Perspective | There is nothing liberal about fascism


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I care but didn't the supremes uphold it?
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has spent the past 150 years upholding unconstitutional nonsense. The court has been politicized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any estimates on when the liberals are going to achieve their goal of fascism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can say? It’s very difficult to defeat conservatives. They care about their nation and their children (unlike the left who attempts to destroy their nation and actually does destroy their children through abortion).
> 
> But give the devil his due credit. The left has done an amazing job of achieving high levels of fascism already. In New York City, the government can force you to ignore science and perpetuate a lie. Who does that sound like? Oh yeah...Adolf Hitler and the Nazis!
Click to expand...


Here's mr creosote for you.
Did you get my indisputable article showing the left is as far from facism as possible.?
Apologies, judge judy, a real intellectual program is coming up, gotta go


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I care but didn't the supremes uphold it?
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has spent the past 150 years upholding unconstitutional nonsense. The court has been politicized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any estimates on when the liberals are going to achieve their goal of fascism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can say? It’s very difficult to defeat conservatives. They care about their nation and their children (unlike the left who attempts to destroy their nation and actually does destroy their children through abortion).
> 
> But give the devil his due credit. The left has done an amazing job of achieving high levels of fascism already. In New York City, the government can force you to ignore science and perpetuate a lie. Who does that sound like? Oh yeah...Adolf Hitler and the Nazis!
Click to expand...


Omg, devil and abortion.
#1 indoctrination, religion
#2 the military
No arguing with that!!!


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Look at all you brainwashed GOP idiots LOL aaarrrggghhh hhhh. Fascism is right wing totalitarianism, brainwashed idiots. All this crap comes from liberal fascism, an early 2000s piece of crap book that no one outside your bubble of BS pays any attention to.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> 2 gropers in the supremes now. Terrific.


Don’t even attempt to pretend like you care about women when you comment on a story about a woman having her rights and privacy obliterated by the left and you ignore it to focus on *false* accusations.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism


You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!
> 
> View attachment 232137
Click to expand...


Not true what-so-ever, the original Right were Authoritarian Social Conservatives for tradition, while the oriignal Left were Capitalists for Social Liberalism, and Rights.

You're a dim-bulb, at best.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Just for me to have a laugh can you send me just one indisputable link.? Don't you realise Just by saying indisputable destroys whatever position you have? Here's an indisputable one for you
> Perspective | There is nothing liberal about fascism


Sweetie...I don’t link to Op/Eds very often. When I link to a *news* *story* about ANTIFA assaulting people - that *is* indisputable. Even if your fragile mind can’t reconcile it with your bat-shit crazy ideology.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!
> 
> View attachment 232137
Click to expand...

Liberal fascism is a garbage book and so is the political Spectrum that goes along with it, super duper.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Not true *what-so-ever
> You're a dim-bulb, *at best.



Bwahahaha!!! The irony. 

(Psst...dumb polack...“whatsoever” is one word - not hyphenated)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true *what-so-ever
> You're a dim-bulb, *at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!!! The irony.
> 
> (Psst...dumb polack...“whatsoever” is one word - not hyphenated)
Click to expand...


All OCD, and no thoughts, you're racial scum.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!
> 
> View attachment 232137
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberal fascism is a garbage book and so is the political Spectrum that goes along with it, super duper.
Click to expand...

Then you should have zero problem explaining how fascism is further to the right of libertarianism. And yet...you *can’t*.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> All OCD, and no thoughts, you're racial scum.


More irony from the dumb polack. One has “no thoughts” if they are educated with proper grammar.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!
> 
> View attachment 232137
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberal fascism is a garbage book and so is the political Spectrum that goes along with it, super duper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have zero problem explaining how fascism is further to the right of libertarianism. And yet...you *can’t*.
Click to expand...


Capitalism is Liberalism, not only is it Market Liberalism to loosen the market up into less regulations AKA Capitalism, but actually Capitalism sells out to Liberalism, crude forms of Capitalist glory, including selling Porn, Gangster Rap music, Abortion, Gay marriage merchandise, Ilicit Drugs, Hollywood raunchy & shoot 'em up films, as well as Media, and Internet companies pushing Liberalism, and censoring out the oppositional opinion.

You're not a very bright person, at all.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Apologies, *judge judy, a real intellectual program *is coming up, gotta go


Everything you need to know, right there folks!


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Capitalism is Liberalism


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> All OCD, and no thoughts, you're racial scum.
> 
> 
> 
> More irony from the dumb polack. One has “no thoughts” if they are educated with proper grammar.
Click to expand...


You can't even get political spectrum, or political implementation correct.

Yet, you start having OCD panic attacks, when there's a creative syntax.

Western Europeans are a filthy race, and it's time your horrible defects go extinct, already.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism is Liberalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232140
Click to expand...


You have not one clue about political labels.

You're basically the same thing as a Negro, an obnoxious, stupid, dirty beast.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Capitalism is Liberalism


Psst...dumb polack...that’s like saying human is canine.

Capitalism is an *economic* system. Liberalism is a *political* ideology. You’re literally too stupid to even understand the basics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism is Liberalism
> 
> 
> 
> Psst...dumb polack...that’s like saying human is canine.
> 
> Capitalism is an *economic* system. Liberalism is a *political* ideology. You’re literally too stupid to even understand the basics.
Click to expand...


Uh, you're one of the most obnoxious, arrogant, and ignorant users here.




- Right Wing was initially Authoritarianism.

Left–right political spectrum - Wikipedia

Generally, the left-wing is characterized by an emphasis on 'ideas such as freedom, equality, fraternity, rights, progress, reform and internationalism', while the right-wing is characterized by an emphasis on 'notions such as authority, hierarchy, order, duty, tradition, reaction and nationalism'.[14]








Market Liberalism = Capitalism.

Economic liberalism - Wikiquote


Jump to navigationJump to search


*Economic liberalism* is an economic system organized on individual lines, which means that the greatest possible number of economic decisions are made by individuals or households rather than by collective institutions or organizations. It includes a spectrum of different economic policies, such as freedom of movement, but it is always based on strong support for a market economy and private property in the means of production. Although economic liberalism can also be supportive of government regulation to a certain degree, it tends to oppose government intervention in the free market when it inhibits free trade and open competition.



Classical liberalism - Wikipedia

Part of a series on
*Liberalism*




Schools[show]
Ideas[show]
Variants[show]
People[show]
Organizations[show]
Regional variants[show]
Related topics[show]



 Liberalism portal


 Politics portal

v
t
e
*Classical liberalism* is a political ideology and a branch of liberalism which advocates civil liberties under the rule of law with an emphasis on economic freedom. Closely related to economic liberalism, it developed in the early 19th century, building on ideas from the previous century as a response to urbanization and to the Industrial Revolution in Europe and the United States.[1][2][3] Notable individuals whose ideas contributed to classical liberalism include John Locke,[4] Jean-Baptiste Say, Thomas Robert Malthus, and David Ricardo. It drew on the classical economic ideas espoused by Adam Smith in Book One of _The Wealth of Nations_ and on a belief in natural law,[5] utilitarianism,[6] and progress.[7] The term "classical liberalism" was applied in retrospect to distinguish earlier 19th-century liberalism from the newer social liberalism.[8]


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're basically the *same thing as a Negro, an obnoxious, stupid, dirty beast*.


Good luck _ever_ getting another job if that dumb face is actually your photo while you’re posting extreme racist rhetoric!


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!
> 
> View attachment 232137
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberal fascism is a garbage book and so is the political Spectrum that goes along with it, super duper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have zero problem explaining how fascism is further to the right of libertarianism. And yet...you *can’t*.
Click to expand...

Because totalitarianism is at the far end of the spectrum, both right-wing and left-wing. Right-wing totalitarianism is fascism, left wing totalitarianism is communism.That's the way it's been for a hundred years and it's not changing because some right-wing a****** wrote a stupid book, super duper.

your political spectrum is the joke where right wing is unicorns and freedom while everything bad happens on the left wing.

in reality, right wing totalitarianism is capitalist like Nazi ism, while left wing totalitarianism is communist, no capitalism.


y


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're basically the *same thing as a Negro, an obnoxious, stupid, dirty beast*.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck _ever_ getting another job if that dumb face is actually your photo while you’re posting extreme racist rhetoric!
Click to expand...


You're up there with IM2, Asceplias, Tiggered, Ringel, Jillian, Irosie, and Unkotare, when it comes to being a massive idiot.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism is Liberalism
> 
> 
> 
> Psst...dumb polack...that’s like saying human is canine.
> 
> Capitalism is an *economic* system. Liberalism is a *political* ideology. You’re literally too stupid to even understand the basics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, you're one of the most obnoxious, arrogant, and ignorant users here.
Click to expand...

Don’t blame me because you’re the living stereotype of the dumb polack. You don’t even grasp the difference between political systems and economic systems!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism is Liberalism
> 
> 
> 
> Psst...dumb polack...that’s like saying human is canine.
> 
> Capitalism is an *economic* system. Liberalism is a *political* ideology. You’re literally too stupid to even understand the basics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, you're one of the most obnoxious, arrogant, and ignorant users here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t blame me because you’re the living stereotype of the dumb polack. You don’t even grasp the difference between political systems and economic systems!
Click to expand...


Explain how Capitalism pushes for socially Conservative values, exactly?

You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!
> 
> View attachment 232137
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberal fascism is a garbage book and so is the political Spectrum that goes along with it, super duper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have zero problem explaining how fascism is further to the right of libertarianism. And yet...you *can’t*.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because totalitarianism is at the far end of the spectrum, both right-wing and left-wing. Right-wing totalitarianism is fascism, left wing totalitarianism is communism.That's the way it's been for a hundred years and it's not changing because some right-wing a****** wrote a stupid book, super duper.
> 
> your political spectrum is the joke where right wing is unicorns and freedom while everything bad happens on the left wing.
> 
> in reality, right wing totalitarianism is capitalist like Nazi ism, while left wing totalitarianism is communist, no capitalism.
> 
> 
> y
Click to expand...

Political spectrum - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Because *totalitarianism* *is* at the far end of the spectrum, *both* *right-wing and left-wing*.


Bwahahahahaha!!! That’s like saying the snow is both freezing cold and scolding hot. The right and the left are polar opposites of the political spectrum. Therefore, one concept cannot simultaneously exist on both ends at the same time.

You know it too. You just can’t bring yourself to admit the obvious.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.


That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Explain how Capitalism pushes for socially Conservative values, exactly?


It doesn’t. And that’s the point, you dumb shit. Capitalism is an economic system. Conservatism is a political ideology.

The fact that you keep confusing two distinctly different concepts (political vs. economic) is why you are a living, breathing stereotype of the dumb polack!


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Liberal fascism is a garbage book and so is the political Spectrum that goes along with it, super duper.


And right on queue...this popped up! Too perfect.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Capitalism pushes for socially Conservative values, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t. And that’s the point, you dumb shit. Capitalism is an economic system. Conservatism is a political ideology.
> 
> The fact that you keep confusing two distinctly different concepts (political vs. economic) is why you are a living, breathing stereotype of the dumb polack!
Click to expand...


Actually you confuse economic systems with political systems, which explains why you think authoritarianism can't be Right Wing.

You're very dumb at best & don't even realize it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
Click to expand...


If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.

You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because *totalitarianism* *is* at the far end of the spectrum, *both* *right-wing and left-wing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!! That’s like saying the snow is both freezing cold and scolding hot. The right and the left are polar opposites of the political spectrum. Therefore, one concept cannot simultaneously exist on both ends at the same time.
> 
> You know it too. You just can’t bring yourself to admit the obvious.
Click to expand...

The right wing is capitalist, the left wing  is communist.
Political spectrum - Wikipedia
Read that you might get the idea finally... that's the way it's been done forever, your way is brand new and Ford oops only, pure right-wing propaganda.


----------



## francoHFW

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
Click to expand...

Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
Click to expand...


Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because *totalitarianism* *is* at the far end of the spectrum, *both* *right-wing and left-wing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!! That’s like saying the snow is both freezing cold and scolding hot. The right and the left are polar opposites of the political spectrum. Therefore, one concept cannot simultaneously exist on both ends at the same time.
> 
> You know it too. You just can’t bring yourself to admit the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing is capitalist, the left wing  is communist.
> Political spectrum - Wikipedia
> Read that you might get the idea finally... that's the way it's been done forever, your way is brand new and Ford oops only, pure right-wing propaganda.
Click to expand...


Only problem is that the first Leftists were Capitalists.


----------



## francoHFW

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because *totalitarianism* *is* at the far end of the spectrum, *both* *right-wing and left-wing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!! That’s like saying the snow is both freezing cold and scolding hot. The right and the left are polar opposites of the political spectrum. Therefore, one concept cannot simultaneously exist on both ends at the same time.
> 
> You know it too. You just can’t bring yourself to admit the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing is capitalist, the left wing  is communist.
> Political spectrum - Wikipedia
> Read that you might get the idea finally... that's the way it's been done forever, your way is brand new and Ford oops only, pure right-wing propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only problem is that the first Leftists were Capitalists.
Click to expand...

So are today's supposed leftists, the Democrats. Only far left Marxist ideologues put in communism through revolution, and never will again in my opinion. As the article in Wikipedia says, the leftists in France were pretty far out. All races were equal, they came up with a new set of months and weights and distances, and broke up Royal estates. In fact I need more research on that one.


----------



## francoHFW

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
Click to expand...

Only in racist propaganda...


----------



## hadit

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
Click to expand...


Care to back that up? I don't believe you.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> 
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in racist propaganda...
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is that the first Leftists were Capitalists.
> 
> 
> 
> So are today's supposed leftists, the Democrats.
Click to expand...

Bwahahaha! Yeah...nothing says “capitalist” like devastating government regulations, redistribution of wealth, and demonizing wealth and success.

Today’s leftists are strictly communists/marxists/fascists. Complete and total control, oppression, and mob violence.


----------



## francoHFW

Devastating my ass. Nobody is demonizing wealth and success, just GOP tax rates and ridiculous inequality caused by them. The country is going to hell and you morons don't know it. Check out what are roads and bridges and airports are like. An embarrassment. Great job scumbag GOP and silly dupes like you. The impression you get of Democrats is insane. Soon we will get a landslide and fix your mess. Living wage healthy middle-class and working-class Healthcare expanded and exchanges working. Someday good vacations Health Care daycare cheap college and training ID card to end illegal immigration... Like Australia and New Zealand socialism. Not communism and certainly not fascism do that is right wing always and always has been and always will be despite your stupid propaganda. That goes nowhere in the real world. You come off as total idiots not to mention assholes everywhere outside rural United States... Please snap out of it so we can have another golden age.The sunlit Meadows Churchill was babbling about. Like every other rich country, except we would be better since our country has so many advantages natural resources Etc. Our
brainwashed Society is a giveaway to the rich mess. Great job


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Nobody is demonizing wealth and success, just GOP tax rates and ridiculous inequality caused by them.


Snowflake...allowing people to keep what was already theirs doesn’t create “inequality”. Your lack of talent does. Your lack of effort does. Your bad choices do. It has nothing to do with taxes and everything to do with you and your inferiority.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is demonizing wealth and success, just GOP tax rates and ridiculous inequality caused by them.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...allowing people to keep what was already theirs doesn’t create “inequality”. Your lack of talent does. Your lack of effort does. Your bad choices do. It has nothing to do with taxes and everything to do with you and your inferiority.
Click to expand...

The greatest inequality and worst upward Mobility in our history did not happen because people got lazy and stupid just as Republicans took over and cut taxes  on the rich and services for the rest d u h.


----------



## francoHFW

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because *totalitarianism* *is* at the far end of the spectrum, *both* *right-wing and left-wing*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!! That’s like saying the snow is both freezing cold and scolding hot. The right and the left are polar opposites of the political spectrum. Therefore, one concept cannot simultaneously exist on both ends at the same time.
> 
> You know it too. You just can’t bring yourself to admit the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing is capitalist, the left wing  is communist.
> Political spectrum - Wikipedia
> Read that you might get the idea finally... that's the way it's been done forever, your way is brand new and Ford oops only, pure right-wing propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only problem is that the first Leftists were Capitalists.
Click to expand...

No problem


----------



## oreo

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




Really?







I think you've been listening to a little too much Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in racist propaganda...
Click to expand...


I hate to break it to you, but IQ scores, PISA scores & SAT scores are documented to be different among the races, favoring East Asians, and with Blacks coming in last.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably a stupid Irish Mick, I can't think of any other ethnicity this dumb, and obnoxious, that's not a Negro.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to back that up? I don't believe you.
Click to expand...


Both Lynn & Rindermann have documented steep IQ disparities among ethnics.


----------



## Mac1958

Definitely one of my favorite thread titles ever here.

"Fascism" isn't hyperbolic enough.  So "EXTREME Fascism", *that's* the ticket.

I think we need some new words.
.


----------



## dudmuck

oreo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've been listening to a little too much Rush Limbaugh.
Click to expand...

Perhaps patriot doesnt know who soldiers of odin really are?

A new book aptly covers the topic of fascism here.

it describes 10 themes of fascism:

Invocation of a mythic national past marked by racial, ethnic, religious and/or cultural purity—a supposedly glorious history to which the nation needs to return.
Propagandistic use of outwardly virtuous ideals (including anti-corruption, democracy, liberty and free speech) to advance abhorrent ends that contradict those ideals.
An anti-intellectual assault on education, universities, science, expertise and language, accompanied by charges of Marxism and “political correctness” against liberal and leftist enemies and the advance of simplistic nationalist and authoritarian ideals. This is fertile soil for the deadly denial of climate change that has occurred and for such absurd claims as the notion that whites are now more damaged by racism than are black, Latinx and Native American people in the U.S.
An insidious attack on truth and on people’s ability to perceive and agree on truth. Regular and repeated obvious lying is combined with the advance of conspiracy theories and the promotion of “news as sports” and demagogic strongmen as “stars.”
An ugly faith in natural hierarchies of worth and a rejection of equality as dangerous, unnatural, Marxist and liberal delusion.
An aggrieved and counterfeit sense of victimhood among dominant “us” groups (racial, ethnic and/or religious) that feel threatened by having to share citizenship, resources and power with minority groups (“them”). This ironic victimology feeds an oppressive nationalism devoted to maintaining “natural” hierarchies and uniting “chosen” but supposedly oppressed racial, ethnic, religious groups (whites in the U.S., Christians in Hungary, Hindus in India, and so on.) against the supposedly false claims and unjust demands of “them”—those designated as “naturally” inferior others.
A stern embrace of law and order that targets minority others (“them”) as criminal threats to the safety and security of the majority (“us”).
Sexual anxiety about the threat supposedly posed by minority, criminal and alien others to “our” traditional male roles, status and family values.
A loathing of cities seen as racially and sexually corrupt, ethnically impure, sexually perverse, parasitic criminal zones loaded with a polyglot mass of some inferior, nation-weakening “them.” By contrast, the rural countryside is lauded as the noble wellspring of virtue, strength, self-sufficiency and racial-ethnic purity. The rural heartland/fatherland/motherland/homeland is the sacred and foundational “blood and soil” preserve of “us.” It is the noble native soil of the “volk”—the true ancestral people who embody the spirit of a once-grand nation that needs to be made great again through the defeat of liberal and supposedly leftist elites who have been giving the nation’s resources and power away to naturally inferior others (“them”).
A sense of the chosen-people majority (“us”) as hard-working, upright, virtuous and deserving, combined with the notion of demonized minorities and others (“them”) as lazy, dissolute, shifty and undeserving.
With these ten items in mind, watch this


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, *judge judy, a real intellectual program *is coming up, gotta go
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you need to know, right there folks!
Click to expand...


I can't believe you didn't get it.
Ormaybe I can.
It was a joke/ Irony Darlin
American "euros think we don't get irony"
Euro "evidently"
Think about it


----------



## ph3iron

dudmuck said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've been listening to a little too much Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps patriot doesnt know who soldiers of odin really are?
> 
> A new book aptly covers the topic of fascism here.
> 
> it describes 10 themes of fascism:
> 
> Invocation of a mythic national past marked by racial, ethnic, religious and/or cultural purity—a supposedly glorious history to which the nation needs to return.
> Propagandistic use of outwardly virtuous ideals (including anti-corruption, democracy, liberty and free speech) to advance abhorrent ends that contradict those ideals.
> An anti-intellectual assault on education, universities, science, expertise and language, accompanied by charges of Marxism and “political correctness” against liberal and leftist enemies and the advance of simplistic nationalist and authoritarian ideals. This is fertile soil for the deadly denial of climate change that has occurred and for such absurd claims as the notion that whites are now more damaged by racism than are black, Latinx and Native American people in the U.S.
> An insidious attack on truth and on people’s ability to perceive and agree on truth. Regular and repeated obvious lying is combined with the advance of conspiracy theories and the promotion of “news as sports” and demagogic strongmen as “stars.”
> An ugly faith in natural hierarchies of worth and a rejection of equality as dangerous, unnatural, Marxist and liberal delusion.
> An aggrieved and counterfeit sense of victimhood among dominant “us” groups (racial, ethnic and/or religious) that feel threatened by having to share citizenship, resources and power with minority groups (“them”). This ironic victimology feeds an oppressive nationalism devoted to maintaining “natural” hierarchies and uniting “chosen” but supposedly oppressed racial, ethnic, religious groups (whites in the U.S., Christians in Hungary, Hindus in India, and so on.) against the supposedly false claims and unjust demands of “them”—those designated as “naturally” inferior others.
> A stern embrace of law and order that targets minority others (“them”) as criminal threats to the safety and security of the majority (“us”).
> Sexual anxiety about the threat supposedly posed by minority, criminal and alien others to “our” traditional male roles, status and family values.
> A loathing of cities seen as racially and sexually corrupt, ethnically impure, sexually perverse, parasitic criminal zones loaded with a polyglot mass of some inferior, nation-weakening “them.” By contrast, the rural countryside is lauded as the noble wellspring of virtue, strength, self-sufficiency and racial-ethnic purity. The rural heartland/fatherland/motherland/homeland is the sacred and foundational “blood and soil” preserve of “us.” It is the noble native soil of the “volk”—the true ancestral people who embody the spirit of a once-grand nation that needs to be made great again through the defeat of liberal and supposedly leftist elites who have been giving the nation’s resources and power away to naturally inferior others (“them”).
> A sense of the chosen-people majority (“us”) as hard-working, upright, virtuous and deserving, combined with the notion of demonized minorities and others (“them”) as lazy, dissolute, shifty and undeserving.
> With these ten items in mind, watch this
Click to expand...

Hey, our old white fart posters don't even know the def of liberal.
Facism is a bit of a stretch for them


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!
> 
> View attachment 232137
Click to expand...

And ends up with one guy.
Benito, adolf, Donald , take your pick


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...




I am truly sorry for making you look foolish but;

fascism
: a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts NATION and often RACE above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a DICTATORIAL LEADER, severe economic and social regimentation, and FORCIBLE SUPPRESION of opposition

Do you understand english?

EXALTS NATION and often RACE
FORCIBLE SUPPRESSION

Sounds more much right wing than it does left wing


----------



## ph3iron

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is right wing totalitarianism
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t have right-wing totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful. That’s why you nitwit cry so hard about libertarians!
> 
> View attachment 232137
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberal fascism is a garbage book and so is the political Spectrum that goes along with it, super duper.
Click to expand...


Here's a bit of reading for our old holier than thou white farts sucking off their socialist benefits
Perspective | There is nothing liberal about fascism


----------



## ph3iron

anynameyouwish said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry for making you look foolish but;
> 
> fascism
> : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts NATION and often RACE above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a DICTATORIAL LEADER, severe economic and social regimentation, and FORCIBLE SUPPRESION of opposition
> 
> Do you understand english?
> 
> EXALTS NATION and often RACE
> FORCIBLE SUPPRESSION
> 
> Sounds more much right wing than it does left wing
Click to expand...

How do you communicate with our old white farts who have no idea of Latin and the definition of liberal?
They are often so supercilious , anti abortion. Maybe they are too busy taking care of their adopted kids?


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



The daily demonization and vilification of liberals is an example of the conservative march towards extreme fascism.  Logically, if liberals are TRAITORS and are trying to destroy America then conservatives would have a perfect right to defend themselves by rounding them up and performing a final solution to liberalism.

Hence the constant attacks and false accusations.


----------



## anynameyouwish

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in racist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but IQ scores, PISA scores & SAT scores are documented to be different among the races, favoring East Asians, and with Blacks coming in last.
Click to expand...



Are you saying that it is ok to discriminate against inferior races?  dumber people?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

anynameyouwish said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> 
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in racist propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but IQ scores, PISA scores & SAT scores are documented to be different among the races, favoring East Asians, and with Blacks coming in last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it is ok to discriminate against inferior races?  dumber people?
Click to expand...


It's okay to state the facts.


----------



## francoHFW

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what you said about the English when you accused me of being that hundreds of times before. Just out of curiosity...is there any ethnicity you do like outside of dumb polacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to back that up? I don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both Lynn & Rindermann have documented steep IQ disparities among ethnics.
Click to expand...

All the experts agree those are caused by environmental issues. Racism is stupid.


----------



## hadit

anynameyouwish said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry for making you look foolish but;
> 
> fascism
> : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts NATION and often RACE above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a DICTATORIAL LEADER, severe economic and social regimentation, and FORCIBLE SUPPRESION of opposition
> 
> Do you understand english?
> 
> EXALTS NATION and often RACE
> FORCIBLE SUPPRESSION
> 
> Sounds more much right wing than it does left wing
Click to expand...


Who gives a wet donkey fart?


----------



## hadit

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think you're a Negro.
> 
> You fit their ignorance & arrogance to the T.
> 
> 
> 
> Science has proven that all races are identical as far as intelligence goes. You are not going to impress anyone with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the IQ is not equal among the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to back that up? I don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both Lynn & Rindermann have documented steep IQ disparities among ethnics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the experts agree those are caused by environmental issues. Racism is stupid.
Click to expand...


I totally agree.


----------



## francoHFW

hadit said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry for making you look foolish but;
> 
> fascism
> : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts NATION and often RACE above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a DICTATORIAL LEADER, severe economic and social regimentation, and FORCIBLE SUPPRESION of opposition
> 
> Do you understand english?
> 
> EXALTS NATION and often RACE
> FORCIBLE SUPPRESSION
> 
> Sounds more much right wing than it does left wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a wet donkey fart?
Click to expand...

The problem is you right wing guys believe a 12 year old in other words brand new theory that Nazis are socialists filed originally and only in the book liberal fascism which is total garbage anywhere but pure GOP bs propaganda world. so socialists and Nazis and Communists are leftists and you have that stupid political Spectrum where right-wing is freedom and unicorns and left-wing is everything bad fascists who are always right wing communist you name it are all leftists. Pure garbage and fear-mongering and hate baiting. Our enemies love it. And it is absolutely idiocy right in there with college makes people stupid or whatever that is lol. A disgrace.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> The problem is you right wing guys believe a 12 year old in other words brand new theory that Nazis are socialists...


The *real* problem is that you are astoundingly ignorant of history. Nazi was short for National *Socialists*. Only the dumbest of the dumb (in other words, the left) is unaware of that commonly known *fact*.

In addition to that basic reality, the further right you go on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (anarchy). That is why libertarians are further to the right than Republicans. Therefore, it takes a very special kind of stupid asshole to declare that total government control is even further to the right of the libertarian.

Furthermore, this is *not* some 12 year old “theory” as you claimed (once again out of pure ignorance). F.A. Hayek wrote “The Road to Serfdom” in the 1940’s. The man held THREE PhD’s, one of which was in political science, and clearly outlined that fascism and communism were the exact same ideology (big government controlling every facet of society).

There is a reason why I can easily and accurately articulate how and why fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology and why you can’t articulate how it is “right-wing”. You’ve yet to explain how libertarianism is to the right of Republicans but then how fascism could be to the right of libertarianism. And you’ll never be able to either.


----------



## regent

Patriot: how's your silly campaign coming that attempts to make people believe Fascism is left wing? It must be difficult; with so many reliable ideological  sources about that insist fascism is right wing. But it is an interesting campaign, and let us know how it's coming. I don't think it can be done, but we'll see.


----------



## hadit

francoHFW said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry for making you look foolish but;
> 
> fascism
> : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts NATION and often RACE above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a DICTATORIAL LEADER, severe economic and social regimentation, and FORCIBLE SUPPRESION of opposition
> 
> Do you understand english?
> 
> EXALTS NATION and often RACE
> FORCIBLE SUPPRESSION
> 
> Sounds more much right wing than it does left wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a wet donkey fart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is you right wing guys believe a 12 year old in other words brand new theory that Nazis are socialists filed originally and only in the book liberal fascism which is total garbage anywhere but pure GOP bs propaganda world. so socialists and Nazis and Communists are leftists and you have that stupid political Spectrum where right-wing is freedom and unicorns and left-wing is everything bad fascists who are always right wing communist you name it are all leftists. Pure garbage and fear-mongering and hate baiting. Our enemies love it. And it is absolutely idiocy right in there with college makes people stupid or whatever that is lol. A disgrace.
Click to expand...


Obviously, it bothers you a great deal that someone may associate your wing with the Nazis. Apparently, you give a wet donkey fart, to the extent of falsely accusing me of something about which you know nothing. To be clear, you know nothing of what I believe about the Nazis. 

Ignorance is correctable. Refusing to correct it is stupidity.


----------



## boedicca

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you right wing guys believe a 12 year old in other words brand new theory that Nazis are socialists...
> 
> 
> 
> The *real* problem is that you are astoundingly ignorant of history. Nazi was short for National *Socialists*. Only the dumbest of the dumb (in other words, the left) is unaware of that commonly known *fact*.
> 
> In addition to that basic reality, the further right you go on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (anarchy). That is why libertarians are further to the right than Republicans. Therefore, it takes a very special kind of stupid asshole to declare that total government control is even further to the right of the libertarian.
> 
> Furthermore, this is *not* some 12 year old “theory” as you claimed (once again out of pure ignorance). F.A. Hayek wrote “The Road to Serfdom” in the 1940’s. The man held THREE PhD’s, one of which was in political science, and clearly outlined that fascism and communism were the exact same ideology (big government controlling every facet of society).
> 
> There is a reason why I can easily and accurately articulate how and why fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology and why you can’t articulate how it is “right-wing”. You’ve yet to explain how libertarianism is to the right of Republicans but then how fascism could be to the right of libertarianism. And you’ll never be able to either.
Click to expand...



Indeed.  I'll note how the Prog Loons attempt to smear and demonize patriotic Americans who support nationalism over globalism by pointing to the first word of Nationalist Socialist German Workers' Party.  The most ideological significant word is actually Socialist.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Patriot: how's your silly campaign coming that attempts to make people believe Fascism is left wing? It must be difficult; with so many reliable ideological  sources about that insist fascism is right wing. But it is an interesting campaign, and let us know how it's coming. I don't think it can be done, but we'll see.


Telling the truth is *very* *easy* to do. That’s why you and Franco are so upset and struggling while I’m just gliding...


----------



## sparky

*



			The liberal march towards EXTREME fascism
		
Click to expand...

**

more the sheepeople march towards EXTREME OC targeting of whom the powers that be wish them to here.....




~S~*


----------



## P@triot

I’m quite certain you’ll run from this like you have _everything_ else in this thread, regent but I have to ask anyway. For a girl who started this thread spouting sooooo much about “academia” and the “books on your shelf”, why have you failed to address F.A. Hayek and Dinesh D’Souza? Hayek held 3 PhD’s (including one in political science) and wrote “The Road to Serfdom” which clearly outlines that fascism is left-wing. D’Souza is a PhD and also has a book out, outlining that fascism is clearly left-wing.

It’s ok hon. We all know the answer already.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot: how's your silly campaign coming that attempts to make people believe Fascism is left wing? It must be difficult; with so many reliable ideological  sources about that insist fascism is right wing. But it is an interesting campaign, and let us know how it's coming. I don't think it can be done, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is *very* *easy* to do. That’s why you and Franco are so upset and struggling while I’m just gliding...
Click to expand...

Telling your truth is easy but is it the scientific truth? Might try exploring how the experts in ideologies define fascism.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Telling your truth is easy but is it the scientific truth? Might try exploring how the experts in ideologies define fascism.


Oh I did! I “explored” the writings and teachings of F.A. Hayek (three PhD’s) and Dinesh D’Souza (PhD). I would urge you to consider doing the same.


----------



## P@triot

Here is the left engaging in propaganda (a favorite tactic of fascists).


> Charging documents obtained by WBAL said Arthur confessed to the crimes, stating he had "*built-up anger*" that prompted the first act of vandalism and had been *drinking* during the second.


Yep. That’s the left! Full of anger. Always abusing substances. And using lies to frame people so they can get what they want (totalitarianism).

Black student charged with writing racist graffiti — KKK, swastika — in college dorm


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?


Perfect example here, Reg. Look at this "historian" claiming that Lyndon B. Johnson was the shining example of "empathy". Anyone who actually knows history knows that LBJ would scream "n*gger" 24x7, berate his staff, and belittle anyone near him. Adolf Hitler showed more empathy (and that is not an exaggeration).





See Reg, Doris Kearns Goodwin isn't really a "historian". She's just a political activist with an agenda. Your problem is, you were duped and now you don't want to hear the truth. Your loss.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect example here, Reg. Look at this "historian" claiming that Lyndon B. Johnson was the shining example of "empathy". Anyone who actually knows history knows that LBJ would scream "n*gger" 24x7, berate his staff, and belittle anyone near him. Adolf Hitler showed more empathy (and that is not an exaggeration).
> 
> View attachment 232766
> 
> See Reg, Doris Kearns Goodwin isn't really a "historian". She's just a political activist with an agenda. Your problem is, you were duped and now you don't want to hear the truth. Your loss.
Click to expand...


----------



## regent

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should America trust historians for  history; if not, who should Americans trust for that subject?
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect example here, Reg. Look at this "historian" claiming that Lyndon B. Johnson was the shining example of "empathy". Anyone who actually knows history knows that LBJ would scream "n*gger" 24x7, berate his staff, and belittle anyone near him. Adolf Hitler showed more empathy (and that is not an exaggeration).
> 
> View attachment 232766
> 
> See Reg, Doris Kearns Goodwin isn't really a "historian". She's just a political activist with an agenda. Your problem is, you were duped and now you don't want to hear the truth. Your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Most historians write with a political purpose including Hayek, and it would be strange for an historian to not have political beliefs, and I would suspect that real historians write history with other historians looking over their shoulders.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Most historians write with a political purpose including Hayek


Hayek wasn’t a historian. 

And no...most (actual) historians do *not* “write with a political purpose”. You’re sounding life a typical left-wing lunatic right now. A historian outlines _exactly_ what happened in history. Nothing less. Nothing more.


----------



## danielpalos

Our Constitution is Express not Implied.



> The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises,
> 
> to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States;​but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;



How is any laissez-fair school of thought relevant to our US economy? 

We have a Command Economy.  Congress Commands fiscal policy and the Fed Commands monetary policy.

Government should fix the goalposts for Capitalism.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most historians write with a political purpose including Hayek
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek wasn’t a historian.
> 
> And no...most (actual) historians do *not* “write with a political purpose”. You’re sounding life a typical left-wing lunatic right now. A historian outlines _exactly_ what happened in history. Nothing less. Nothing more.
Click to expand...

Seems your knowledge of history is on a par with your knowledge of ideologies.
When does a writer of history become an historian? If a writer of history inserts his or her opinion of an historical event is it still history?  Are there rules for historians, if so, who devises the rules?


----------



## Jolly Roger

This board is amazing. Entertainment at it's finest. You can't make this stuff up. There are actually posters who firmly believe that socialism and fascism are together on the political spectrum. That they are working toward the same goals. Priceless! Seriously, some of you need to take a political science class, go to the library, do some research at a REPUTABLE web site....something. There is no shame in being ignorant, but showing off your ignorance like it's a badge of honor is just not cool.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Seems your knowledge of history is on a par with your knowledge of ideologies.


Oh...so you mean thorough and superior? Yeah, I guess you could say my knowledge of history is on par with my knowledge of political ideologies then if that is your critieria.

By the way sweetie...speaking of “political ideologies”. Here is a little something for you to chew on. Careful not to choke on the *facts* here.

Twitter


----------



## P@triot

Jolly Roger said:


> There are actually posters who firmly believe that socialism and fascism are together on the political spectrum.


Your _astounding_ ignorance is palpable. Nazi was short for National *Socialists*.


----------



## P@triot

Jolly Roger said:


> There is no shame in being ignorant


Yes there is. Perhaps if you realized that, you wouldn’t be so ignorant? 


Jolly Roger said:


> but showing off your ignorance like it's a badge of honor is just not cool.


Right? So go study junior.


----------



## MarathonMike

Jolly Roger said:


> This board is amazing. Entertainment at it's finest. You can't make this stuff up. There are actually posters who firmly believe that socialism and fascism are together on the political spectrum. That they are working toward the same goals. Priceless! Seriously, some of you need to take a political science class, go to the library, do some research at a REPUTABLE web site....something. There is no shame in being ignorant, but showing off your ignorance like it's a badge of honor is just not cool.


If you are going to be snooty, make sure you are right. Since Fascism is not an economic philosophy but a totalitarian one, they can and HAVE coexisted in the same regime. Have you ever heard of the National Socialist German Workers Party headed by Adolf Hitler? They were also Fascists. Ring the bell, schools in son.


----------



## danielpalos

The right wing blames anyone but themselves.  They would prefer to mine the border yet it is Liberals who are marching toward extremism.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> The right wing blames anyone but themselves.  They would prefer to mine the border yet it is Liberals who are marching toward extremism.


There is *nothing* “extreme” _or_ “fascist” about upholding the U.S. Constitution. With each post, your comments are getting more desperate.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing blames anyone but themselves.  They would prefer to mine the border yet it is Liberals who are marching toward extremism.
> 
> 
> 
> There is *nothing* “extreme” _or_ “fascist” about upholding the U.S. Constitution. With each post, your comments are getting more desperate.
Click to expand...

Our welfare clause is General, not Common.  

Any questions, right wingers?


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



You are out of your mind son.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing blames anyone but themselves.  They would prefer to mine the border yet it is Liberals who are marching toward extremism.
> 
> 
> 
> There is *nothing* “extreme” _or_ “fascist” about upholding the U.S. Constitution. With each post, your comments are getting more desperate.
Click to expand...


When you uphold the constitution, let me know.


----------



## my2¢

Do you suppose the liberal's aim is to drive us moderates, slightly left leaning folks over to infiltrate the GOP?  From what I often read here more-and-more the GOP has become the RINO party.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing blames anyone but themselves.  They would prefer to mine the border yet it is Liberals who are marching toward extremism.
> 
> 
> 
> There is *nothing* “extreme” _or_ “fascist” about upholding the U.S. Constitution. With each post, your comments are getting more desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our welfare clause is General, not Common.
> 
> Any questions, right wingers?
Click to expand...


Yes, which edition of your phrase book are you using and why don't you get a new one?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing blames anyone but themselves.  They would prefer to mine the border yet it is Liberals who are marching toward extremism.
> 
> 
> 
> There is *nothing* “extreme” _or_ “fascist” about upholding the U.S. Constitution. With each post, your comments are getting more desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our welfare clause is General, not Common.
> 
> Any questions, right wingers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, which edition of your phrase book are you using and why don't you get a new one?
Click to expand...

not dumbed down enough for you, right wingers?


----------



## P@triot

This is who they are. And they are comfortable enough now to finally admit what those of us who were informed have been saying for the last decade...


> *However, I would love to be able to regulate the content of speech.*


The left is a bunch of anti-American, anti-constitutional, fascists.

Dem Rep. Ted Lieu makes a striking remark about his desire to regulate free speech


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> This is who they are. And they are comfortable enough now to finally admit what those of us who were informed have been saying for the last decade...
> 
> 
> 
> *However, I would love to be able to regulate the content of speech.*
> 
> 
> 
> The left is a bunch of anti-American, anti-constitutional, fascists.
> 
> Dem Rep. Ted Lieu makes a striking remark about his desire to regulate free speech
Click to expand...


Another fucking idiot falls for a Blazing headline without reading the quote.  Buttsoiler soils his own butt yet again.

Or as the rest of us call it, "Wednesday".


----------



## P@triot

The left becoming more radical by the day.


> “I could explain the devastation, humiliation and tyranny that results from him having a philosophy that sees people not as individuals but only as part of groups, and that tries to interpret the Constitution apart from the values of the Declaration of Independence. Of course, progressives, liberals and the courts are doing that now! I wonder where that will lead? History clearly tells us – if only we still knew that history.”


I can’t tell if the left is too ignorant of history to know better, or so devious they are trying to cover their sad and ugly history. It’s tough to say since the left is known for being both ignorant and devious.


> “The city plans to pull down four statues, those of Jefferson Davis, PGT Beauregard, the Crescent City White League and Robert E. Lee,” he noted. “I hope they tell the folks in New Orleans that all of these monuments honor Democrats, and that the Confederacy was led solely by Southern leaders of the Democrat Party. In a Democrat city like New Orleans, I can’t understand why Democrat leaders want old venerated Democrat heroes taken down!”


The left has become so unhinged


> The left is driven by a desire to interpret all of history through the eyes of 21st century progressive dogma. In their eyes, everything about the American past is bad and shameful and must be driven into the dirt.”


Yet another sad and disgusting era in the left’s long history of being sad and disgusting.

Democrats erasing history in American South - WND -  WND


----------



## danielpalos

Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.


Enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
Click to expand...

To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
Click to expand...

I repeat this undeniable, indisputable fact: enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.


----------



## sparky

this fits here.....>

Leftism & Liberalism Have Almost Nothing in Common | National Review

~S~


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat this undeniable, indisputable fact: enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
Click to expand...

This is the actual and express law:  To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization

There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you right wing guys believe a 12 year old in other words brand new theory that Nazis are socialists...
> 
> 
> 
> The *real* problem is that you are astoundingly ignorant of history. Nazi was short for National *Socialists*. Only the dumbest of the dumb (in other words, the left) is unaware of that commonly known *fact*.
> 
> In addition to that basic reality, the further right you go on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (anarchy). That is why libertarians are further to the right than Republicans. Therefore, it takes a very special kind of stupid asshole to declare that total government control is even further to the right of the libertarian.
> 
> Furthermore, this is *not* some 12 year old “theory” as you claimed (once again out of pure ignorance). F.A. Hayek wrote “The Road to Serfdom” in the 1940’s. The man held THREE PhD’s, one of which was in political science, and clearly outlined that fascism and communism were the exact same ideology (big government controlling every facet of society).
> 
> There is a reason why I can easily and accurately articulate how and why fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology and why you can’t articulate how it is “right-wing”. You’ve yet to explain how libertarianism is to the right of Republicans but then how fascism could be to the right of libertarianism. And you’ll never be able to either.
Click to expand...


And only the dumbest of the dumb know that hitter hated socialists and inserted National into his parties name to make sure of this.
Hey, rubes don't even know where liberal came from, no Latin, no college


----------



## ph3iron

regent said:


> Patriot: how's your silly campaign coming that attempts to make people believe Fascism is left wing? It must be difficult; with so many reliable ideological  sources about that insist fascism is right wing. But it is an interesting campaign, and let us know how it's coming. I don't think it can be done, but we'll see.


What do you expect of a patriot who worships slave owners and slave rapists?
And a Pres who dragged his wife by the hair before raping her?


----------



## ph3iron

regent said:


> Patriot: how's your silly campaign coming that attempts to make people believe Fascism is left wing? It must be difficult; with so many reliable ideological  sources about that insist fascism is right wing. But it is an interesting campaign, and let us know how it's coming. I don't think it can be done, but we'll see.



These are the people who hate obamacare but like the ACA


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you right wing guys believe a 12 year old in other words brand new theory that Nazis are socialists...
> 
> 
> 
> The *real* problem is that you are astoundingly ignorant of history. Nazi was short for National *Socialists*. Only the dumbest of the dumb (in other words, the left) is unaware of that commonly known *fact*.
> 
> In addition to that basic reality, the further right you go on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (anarchy). That is why libertarians are further to the right than Republicans. Therefore, it takes a very special kind of stupid asshole to declare that total government control is even further to the right of the libertarian.
> 
> Furthermore, this is *not* some 12 year old “theory” as you claimed (once again out of pure ignorance). F.A. Hayek wrote “The Road to Serfdom” in the 1940’s. The man held THREE PhD’s, one of which was in political science, and clearly outlined that fascism and communism were the exact same ideology (big government controlling every facet of society).
> 
> There is a reason why I can easily and accurately articulate how and why fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology and why you can’t articulate how it is “right-wing”. You’ve yet to explain how libertarianism is to the right of Republicans but then how fascism could be to the right of libertarianism. And you’ll never be able to either.
Click to expand...


No, it was NATIONAL socialist
I try to tell you why Adolf inserted national but your small made up mind won't admit it


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat this undeniable, indisputable fact: enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
Click to expand...

In your small made up mind.
Since you like adolf so much, Try to watch cspan tonight, the origin of America First etc.
An actual lady who is a real researcher who has OMG a non made up mind


----------



## dudmuck

sparky said:


> this fits here.....>
> 
> Leftism & Liberalism Have Almost Nothing in Common | National Review
> 
> ~S~


Dennis Prager misses on the LGBT rights, and the woman's right to choose.  Back in the tea party days, it was all about "big government", but recently with Trump its been shown to all be a fraud.  Perhaps no bigger symbol of government overreach than using eminent domain on our southern border for a wall.
In reality, its neoliberalism which has the most in common with conservatism.   Its economic liberalism aka free market capitalism, aka concentrate as much wealth to the top as possible.
By contrast, classic conservatism is traditional values.  This is forcing people into the past, where they naturally want to move into the future.  Free markets want to move into the future, which will always be in conflict with old traditions.


----------



## sparky

dudmuck said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> this fits here.....>
> 
> Leftism & Liberalism Have Almost Nothing in Common | National Review
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Prager misses on the LGBT rights, and the woman's right to choose.  Back in the tea party days, it was all about "big government", but recently with Trump its been shown to all be a fraud.  Perhaps no bigger symbol of government overreach than using eminent domain on our southern border for a wall.
> In reality, its neoliberalism which has the most in common with conservatism.   Its economic liberalism aka free market capitalism, aka concentrate as much wealth to the top as possible.
> By contrast, classic conservatism is traditional values.  This is forcing people into the past, where they naturally want to move into the future.  Free markets want to move into the future, which will always be in conflict with old traditions.
Click to expand...


and while those points could be debated , the stance(s) of those doing so would surely move pundits to accuse them of something they're ,in reality...._ not _

Our political penduleum's swing is making it mighty hard to stand one's ground , where factions of _obvious_ extreemist nature claim _themselves_ conservative,. moderate ,middle ground ,etc

~S~


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> And only the dumbest of the dumb know that hitter hated socialists and inserted National into his parties name to make sure of this.


Yeah....he “hated” socialism soooo much he named his own party the National *Socialists*. And then promptly went out and had his government control almost _every_ sector of production.

Sorry snowflake, this is a game you *cannot* win. I’m far too knowledgeable about this content and you’re far too ignorant of it.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> *There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, *drugs, and terror.


So you would naturally agree then that the F.B.I. is _completely_ unconstitutional?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> *There is no express power for alleged wars on *crime, drugs, and *terror*.


Want to bet? The U.S. Constitution explicitly authorizes the federal government with the responsibility of *defense*. That’s exactly what the “war on terror” is.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> What do you expect of a patriot who worships slave owners and slave rapists?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> What do you expect of a patriot who worships slave owners and slave rapists?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> What do you expect of a patriot who worships slave owners and slave rapists?


Thank you for illustrating for the class that you are an anti-American radical who has bought into the propaganda. You’re an embarrassment to yourself, your family, and your country.


----------



## 2aguy

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




As Ann Coulter points out, inside every liberal is a totalitarian screaming to get out....


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.


Again...snowflake...enforcing the law is *not* “socialism”. You _still_ can’t grasp the difference between political systems and economic systems.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




Given the political movements of the party of ignorance over the last 15 years....why is this even debated?


Denial of science
Denial of education 
Denial of facts
Denial of common sense 
Denial of self reflection 
Denial of decency


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only the dumbest of the dumb know that hitter hated socialists and inserted National into his parties name to make sure of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....he “hated” socialism soooo much he named his own party the National *Socialists*. And then promptly went out and had his government control almost _every_ sector of production.
> 
> Sorry snowflake, this is a game you *cannot* win. I’m far too knowledgeable about this content and you’re far too ignorant of it.
Click to expand...

Captialism had such a hard time under nazism




capitalism went from negative returns to +15.
Long story short: capital was doing better under the Nazis than under FDR.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat this undeniable, indisputable fact: enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the actual and express law:  To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
> 
> There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror.
Click to expand...


Cite the express law that establishes a uniform rule of naturalization.


----------



## hadit

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the political movements of the party of ignorance over the last 15 years....why is this even debated?
> 
> 
> Denial of science
> Denial of education
> Denial of facts
> Denial of common sense
> Denial of self reflection
> Denial of decency
Click to expand...


The left is pretty weak on those, that's true.


----------



## otto105

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only the dumbest of the dumb know that hitter hated socialists and inserted National into his parties name to make sure of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....he “hated” socialism soooo much he named his own party the National *Socialists*. And then promptly went out and had his government control almost _every_ sector of production.
> 
> Sorry snowflake, this is a game you *cannot* win. I’m far too knowledgeable about this content and you’re far too ignorant of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Captialism had such a hard time under nazism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitalism went from negative returns to +15.
> Long story short: capital was doing better under the Nazis than under FDR.
Click to expand...



That proves what, that conservative fascism benefited before America in the lead up to the Second World War?


----------



## otto105

hadit said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the political movements of the party of ignorance over the last 15 years....why is this even debated?
> 
> 
> Denial of science
> Denial of education
> Denial of facts
> Denial of common sense
> Denial of self reflection
> Denial of decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left is pretty weak on those, that's true.
Click to expand...



Deep in the denial aren’t you.


----------



## hadit

otto105 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the political movements of the party of ignorance over the last 15 years....why is this even debated?
> 
> 
> Denial of science
> Denial of education
> Denial of facts
> Denial of common sense
> Denial of self reflection
> Denial of decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left is pretty weak on those, that's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Deep in the denial aren’t you.
Click to expand...


No, I checked.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, *drugs, and terror.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would naturally agree then that the F.B.I. is _completely_ unconstitutional?
Click to expand...

no.  it is a federal department.  

The Actual powers delegated are to provide for the common defense and general welfare. 

There is no authority to promote the general warfare over the general welfare at Any given opportunity.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no express power for alleged wars on *crime, drugs, and *terror*.
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet? The U.S. Constitution explicitly authorizes the federal government with the responsibility of *defense*. That’s exactly what the “war on terror” is.
Click to expand...

It is the common defense clause not the general defense clause.  Where is the express wall building power?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...snowflake...enforcing the law is *not* “socialism”. You _still_ can’t grasp the difference between political systems and economic systems.
Click to expand...

you don't know what you are talking about.

According to some, merely using the Other Peoples' money is socialism.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat this undeniable, indisputable fact: enforcing the law *isn’t* “socialism”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the actual and express law:  To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
> 
> There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cite the express law that establishes a uniform rule of naturalization.
Click to expand...

That is the delegated power.  It does not say build walls for naturalization.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Captialism had such a hard time under nazism
> 
> capitalism went from negative returns to +15.
> Long story short: capital was doing better under the Nazis than under FDR.


Longer story shorter: economies ALWAYS do better during war time. 

There was almost 0 "capitalism" under Adolf Hitler. Nearly everything was produced under the direction to the state. He kept the war machine going at the highest level ever seen by man, so obviously their depression turned around with the need for guns, bullets, tanks, bombs, uniforms, boots, vehicles, etc.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, *drugs, and terror.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would naturally agree then that the F.B.I. is _completely_ unconstitutional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is a federal department.
> 
> The Actual powers delegated are to provide for the common defense and general welfare.
> 
> There is no authority to promote the general warfare over the general welfare at Any given opportunity.
Click to expand...


The FBI doesn't have anything to do with defense. But we knew that.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...snowflake...enforcing the law is *not* “socialism”. You _still_ can’t grasp the difference between political systems and economic systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

Sure I do! That's why I'm running circles around you right now. Enforcing the law has *NOTHING* to do with economics. It is neither capitalism, nor socialism, nor communism, nor anything else related to economics.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, *drugs, and terror.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would naturally agree then that the F.B.I. is _completely_ unconstitutional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is a federal department.
> 
> The Actual *powers delegated are to provide for the common defense and general welfare*.
> 
> There is no authority to promote the general warfare over the general welfare at Any given opportunity.
Click to expand...

You just said that there is (and I quote) "no express power for alleged war on crimes, drugs, and terror". Well, that's exactly what the F.B.I. does. Now you turn around and say that the F.B.I. is constitutional because "it is a federal department" and because it has powers "to provide for the common defense and general welfare".

See, if there is "no express power for alleged war on crimes, drugs, and terror", then the F.B.I. cannot exist because that is ALL they do. However, if "powers" exist (as you idiotically claim) for "common defense and general welfare", then the F.B.I. can exist and has EVERY right and EVERY power to "wage wars on crime, drugs, and terror".

So now I've just caught you talking about of BOTH sides of your mouth. Proving that A.) you truly are an imbecile and B.) you have no idea what you're talking about.

hadit - I invite you to come enjoy this post that just ended Daniels run on USMB.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, *drugs, and terror.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would naturally agree then that the F.B.I. is _completely_ unconstitutional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is a federal department.
> 
> The Actual powers delegated are to provide for the common defense and general welfare.
> 
> There is no authority to promote the general warfare over the general welfare at Any given opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI doesn't have anything to do with defense. But we knew that.
Click to expand...

The executive department is in charge of faithful execution of federal laws.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...snowflake...enforcing the law is *not* “socialism”. You _still_ can’t grasp the difference between political systems and economic systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do! That's why I'm running circles around you right now. Enforcing the law has *NOTHING* to do with economics. It is neither capitalism, nor socialism, nor communism, nor anything else related to economics.
Click to expand...

socialism is the Power to do something via Government.  capitalism is about voluntary social transactions that result in mutually beneficial trade.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, *drugs, and terror.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would naturally agree then that the F.B.I. is _completely_ unconstitutional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is a federal department.
> 
> The Actual *powers delegated are to provide for the common defense and general welfare*.
> 
> There is no authority to promote the general warfare over the general welfare at Any given opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said that there is (and I quote) "no express power for alleged war on crimes, drugs, and terror". Well, that's exactly what the F.B.I. does. Now you turn around and say that the F.B.I. is constitutional because "it is a federal department" and because it has powers "to provide for the common defense and general welfare".
> 
> See, if there is "no express power for alleged war on crimes, drugs, and terror", then the F.B.I. cannot exist because that is ALL they do. However, if "powers" exist (as you idiotically claim) for "common defense and general welfare", then the F.B.I. can exist and has EVERY right and EVERY power to "wage wars on crime, drugs, and terror".
> 
> So now I've just caught you talking about of BOTH sides of your mouth. Proving that A.) you truly are an imbecile and B.) you have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> hadit - I invite you to come enjoy this post that just ended Daniels run on USMB.
Click to expand...

A department must follow directions.   Investigating federal crimes may require a federal bureau of investigation.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captialism had such a hard time under nazism
> 
> capitalism went from negative returns to +15.
> Long story short: capital was doing better under the Nazis than under FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Longer story shorter: economies ALWAYS do better during war time.
> 
> There was almost 0 "capitalism" under Adolf Hitler. Nearly everything was produced under the direction to the state. He kept the war machine going at the highest level ever seen by man, so obviously their depression turned around with the need for guns, bullets, tanks, bombs, uniforms, boots, vehicles, etc.
Click to expand...

What is your source of information?
This is my source:
“Against the Mainstream: Nazi Privatization in the 1930s,” from the Economic History Review. From the abstract:

In the mid-1930s, the Nazi regime transferred public ownership to the private sector. In doing so, they went against the mainstream trends in western capitalistic countries, none of which systematically reprivatized firms during the 1930s.


----------



## hadit

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no express power for alleged wars on crime, *drugs, and terror.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would naturally agree then that the F.B.I. is _completely_ unconstitutional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is a federal department.
> 
> The Actual *powers delegated are to provide for the common defense and general welfare*.
> 
> There is no authority to promote the general warfare over the general welfare at Any given opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said that there is (and I quote) "no express power for alleged war on crimes, drugs, and terror". Well, that's exactly what the F.B.I. does. Now you turn around and say that the F.B.I. is constitutional because "it is a federal department" and because it has powers "to provide for the common defense and general welfare".
> 
> See, if there is "no express power for alleged war on crimes, drugs, and terror", then the F.B.I. cannot exist because that is ALL they do. However, if "powers" exist (as you idiotically claim) for "common defense and general welfare", then the F.B.I. can exist and has EVERY right and EVERY power to "wage wars on crime, drugs, and terror".
> 
> So now I've just caught you talking about of BOTH sides of your mouth. Proving that A.) you truly are an imbecile and B.) you have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> hadit - I invite you to come enjoy this post that just ended Daniels run on USMB.
Click to expand...


The villagers are rejoicing. The sad thing is, I don't think he realizes it.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.


I can’t tell if you’re too lazy to look up a basic definition or too inept.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.


Every government in the history of the world has had the “power” to do “something”. That means there has never been a society other than socialism according to _you_.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t tell if you’re too lazy to look up a basic definition or too inept.
> 
> View attachment 235091
Click to expand...

Government is socialism.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.
> 
> 
> 
> Every government in the history of the world has had the “power” to do “something”. That means there has never been a society other than socialism according to _you_.
Click to expand...

social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.
> 
> 
> 
> Every government in the history of the world has had the “power” to do “something”. That means there has never been a society other than socialism according to _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.
Click to expand...


No wonder you never think you lose an argument. You just redefine words to mean what you want as you go.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.
> 
> 
> 
> Every government in the history of the world has had the “power” to do “something”. That means there has never been a society other than socialism according to _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you never think you lose an argument. You just redefine words to mean what you want as you go.
Click to expand...

No wonder, i actually understand the concepts.


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing blames anyone but themselves.  They would prefer to mine the border yet it is Liberals who are marching toward extremism.
> 
> 
> 
> There is *nothing* “extreme” _or_ “fascist” about upholding the U.S. Constitution. With each post, your comments are getting more desperate.
Click to expand...



"There is *nothing* “extreme” _or_ “fascist” about upholding the U.S. Constitution. With each post, your comments are getting more desperate."

I don't see conservatives "upholding the U.S. Constitution"  for ALL Americans.  Only for white conservative christians.  Which isn't upholding it at all!  It is perverting it.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.
> 
> 
> 
> Every government in the history of the world has had the “power” to do “something”. That means there has never been a society other than socialism according to _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you never think you lose an argument. You just redefine words to mean what you want as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder, i actually understand the concepts.
Click to expand...


Then write like you do. Simply defining words to mean something completely different does not mean you understand the concept, it means you don't.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.
> 
> 
> 
> Every government in the history of the world has had the “power” to do “something”. That means there has never been a society other than socialism according to _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you never think you lose an argument. You just redefine words to mean what you want as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder, i actually understand the concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then write like you do. Simply defining words to mean something completely different does not mean you understand the concept, it means you don't.
Click to expand...

they are simple concepts.  you just like to make excuses.


----------



## ph3iron

otto105 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only the dumbest of the dumb know that hitter hated socialists and inserted National into his parties name to make sure of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....he “hated” socialism soooo much he named his own party the National *Socialists*. And then promptly went out and had his government control almost _every_ sector of production.
> 
> Sorry snowflake, this is a game you *cannot* win. I’m far too knowledgeable about this content and you’re far too ignorant of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Captialism had such a hard time under nazism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitalism went from negative returns to +15.
> Long story short: capital was doing better under the Nazis than under FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That proves what, that conservative fascism benefited before America in the lead up to the Second World War?
Click to expand...

Why did adolf insert national in there then?


----------



## ph3iron

A


P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are nothing but socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...snowflake...enforcing the law is *not* “socialism”. You _still_ can’t grasp the difference between political systems and economic systems.
Click to expand...


And you apparently still don't know who the original snowflakes were.
Or bens dislike for German immigrants
Just can't resist insults, dead giveaway for zero college debating


----------



## ph3iron

otto105 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the political movements of the party of ignorance over the last 15 years....why is this even debated?
> 
> 
> Denial of science
> Denial of education
> Denial of facts
> Denial of common sense
> Denial of self reflection
> Denial of decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left is pretty weak on those, that's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Deep in the denial aren’t you.
Click to expand...


That's the whole point of the forum.
Bath chairs and double wides.
Zero advanced research degrees.
Spewing our made up minds with cherry pIcked examples while sucking off our socialist SS Medicare VA benefits.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every government in the history of the world has had the “power” to do “something”. That means there has never been a society other than socialism according to _you_.
> 
> 
> 
> social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you never think you lose an argument. You just redefine words to mean what you want as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder, i actually understand the concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then write like you do. Simply defining words to mean something completely different does not mean you understand the concept, it means you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are simple concepts.  you just like to make excuses.
Click to expand...


Of course they're simple. Why don't you understand them?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you never think you lose an argument. You just redefine words to mean what you want as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder, i actually understand the concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then write like you do. Simply defining words to mean something completely different does not mean you understand the concept, it means you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are simple concepts.  you just like to make excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they're simple. Why don't you understand them?
Click to expand...

social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Government is socialism.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is the Power to do something via Government.
> 
> 
> 
> Every government in the history of the world has had the “power” to do “something”. That means there has never been a society other than socialism according to _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social-ism, is a Requirement for Government.
Click to expand...

And apparently, retard-ism is a requirement for _you_... ,


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> I don't see conservatives "upholding the U.S. Constitution"  for ALL Americans.  Only for white conservative christians.  Which isn't upholding it at all!  It is perverting it.


Then you see only what you want to see and not what is *real*. Conservatives don’t say that only “whites” can carry a firearm. They insist that all citizens can carry a firearm. Conservatives don’t say that only “whites” have a right to free speech. They insist that all citizens have a right to free speech.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Bath chairs and double wides.


Look at all of the “tolerance” as ph3iron attempts to pretend she is superior to those who live in trailer parks. How very left-wing of you.

The irony? I’d bet $100 right now that ph3iron has spent her life on government assistance.  She has inner-city ghetto projects all over her.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Just can't resist insults, dead giveaway for zero college debating


I have a college degree, snowflake. Was I on the debate team? No. I was too busy doing something just a little bit bigger.


----------



## Clementine

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.





Another thing that has been redefined.

Leftists are fascist.     If you don't agree with them, they attempt to silence you.    That is fascism.   They already proved who they are on campuses across the country when they ban speech from the right.


----------



## regent

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Of   course fascism is right wing and, no matter the number of posts on the message boards that does not change. The question is: why would anyone spend so much time and effort trying to make fascism left wing?


----------



## danielpalos

you right wingers are worse than AOC, in making stuff up that you can't defend.  floozies.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> you right wingers are worse than AOC, in making stuff up that you can't defend.  floozies.



Painted yourself into another corner, didn't you?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you right wingers are worse than AOC, in making stuff up that you can't defend.  floozies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted yourself into another corner, didn't you?
Click to expand...

not me; i have arguments not just gossip.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't resist insults, dead giveaway for zero college debating
> 
> 
> 
> I have a college degree, snowflake. Was I on the debate team? No. I was too busy doing something just a little bit bigger.
Click to expand...


There we go with insult again.
Just can't resist.
Harvard? PhD?
Didn't teach you the orig def of snowflake apparently.
Original pro slavery white boys.
Thought you would be a proud one


----------



## ph3iron

regent said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of   course fascism is right wing and, no matter the number of posts on the message boards that does not change. The question is: why would anyone spend so much time and effort trying to make fascism left wing?
Click to expand...

Definitions are nothing to our old white farts.
They even think hitler was a secret socialist


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you right wingers are worse than AOC, in making stuff up that you can't defend.  floozies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted yourself into another corner, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me; i have arguments not just gossip.
Click to expand...


That's the problem with assigning different meanings to words, you end up saying things not rooted in reality.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bath chairs and double wides.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all of the “tolerance” as ph3iron attempts to pretend she is superior to those who live in trailer parks. How very left-wing of you.
> 
> The irony? I’d bet $100 right now that ph3iron has spent her life on government assistance.  She has inner-city ghetto projects all over her.
Click to expand...


Apologies I'm a multi millionaire corporate guy.
Never voted for a dem in my life.
I don't need your $100 by the way
You do know the irony joke?
American "euros say we don't get irony"
Euro "apparently"
Think about it
It's well known americans only get VERY obvious jokes


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government is socialism.
Click to expand...

Keep the gov out of my Medicare as the trumpie said


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see conservatives "upholding the U.S. Constitution"  for ALL Americans.  Only for white conservative christians.  Which isn't upholding it at all!  It is perverting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you see only what you want to see and not what is *real*. Conservatives don’t say that only “whites” can carry a firearm. They insist that all citizens can carry a firearm. Conservatives don’t say that only “whites” have a right to free speech. They insist that all citizens have a right to free speech.
Click to expand...

Yes, so?
Projection?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see conservatives "upholding the U.S. Constitution"  for ALL Americans.  Only for white conservative christians.  Which isn't upholding it at all!  It is perverting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you see only what you want to see and not what is *real*. Conservatives don’t say that only “whites” can carry a firearm. They insist that all citizens can carry a firearm. Conservatives don’t say that only “whites” have a right to free speech. They insist that all citizens have a right to free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so?
Click to expand...

So it proves you're WRONG as usual.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see conservatives "upholding the U.S. Constitution"  for ALL Americans.  Only for white conservative christians.  Which isn't upholding it at all!  It is perverting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you see only what you want to see and not what is *real*. Conservatives don’t say that only “whites” can carry a firearm. They insist that all citizens can carry a firearm. Conservatives don’t say that only “whites” have a right to free speech. They insist that all citizens have a right to free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it proves you're WRONG as usual.
Click to expand...


I agree with conservatives and am wrong?

Merry Xmas to you too darlin


----------



## P@triot

The left has become more radicalized with each passing year...


> “*The left officially has become the largest hate group in U.S. history*. … The ‘left’ comprises about 25 percent of the population, and all people who do not support their (often radical) views are harassed, intimidated, and excluded,” writes Anthony Alafero.


*President Trump* should properly label Antifa as the hate group / terrorist group that they are and bring the full resources of the federal government against them. They illegally shut down streets and highways. They vandalize property. They assault people.

We Hear You: How to 'Wield the Most Effective Weapon Against Tyranny'


----------



## P@triot

The left refuses to accept that *We* *the* *People* have spoken...


> Thanks to the left’s control of the House of Representatives and the news media, Americans will be kept in a fevered state throughout 2019—with innumerable hearings, exposes, criminal investigations, and possible indictments of those around the president and the president himself. Truth will not be the point. Defamation will. Anything that might muddy the president, no matter how spurious, no matter how thin the evidence, will be pursued with gusto. The media will drop “bombshell” after “bombshell.” If lives and careers are ruined, so much the better; no one should be associating with this president anyway, as far as the left is concerned.


Fascists cannot tolerate opposition or deviation from their ideology.

The Left Will Make 2019 a Dark Year


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> The left has become more radicalized with each passing year...
> 
> 
> 
> “*The left officially has become the largest hate group in U.S. history*. … The ‘left’ comprises about 25 percent of the population, and all people who do not support their (often radical) views are harassed, intimidated, and excluded,” writes Anthony Alafero.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* should properly label Antifa as the hate group / terrorist group that they are and bring the full resources of the federal government against them. They illegally shut down streets and highways. They vandalize property. They assault people.
> 
> We Hear You: How to 'Wield the Most Effective Weapon Against Tyranny'
Click to expand...


Antifa does no more harm than police do when police shut down streets, vandalize property with illegal breaking and entering, and they not only assault people, but shoot them.

The reality is that it is the government that is committing most of the crimes these days, like waterboarding, renditions, invading Iraq, fraudulent taxation, the war on drugs, the largest % imprisoned in the world, preventing fair nominations and elections, etc.
So Antifa is more than warranted.  
They are the true heros who attempt to fix the republic, without pay.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

P@triot said:


> The left has become more radicalized with each passing year...
> 
> 
> 
> “*The left officially has become the largest hate group in U.S. history*. … The ‘left’ comprises about 25 percent of the population, and all people who do not support their (often radical) views are harassed, intimidated, and excluded,” writes Anthony Alafero.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* should properly label Antifa as the hate group / terrorist group that they are and bring the full resources of the federal government against them. They illegally shut down streets and highways. They vandalize property. They assault people.
> 
> We Hear You: How to 'Wield the Most Effective Weapon Against Tyranny'
Click to expand...


So after Soros under RICO for financing them.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> The left has become more radicalized with each passing year...
> 
> 
> 
> “*The left officially has become the largest hate group in U.S. history*. … The ‘left’ comprises about 25 percent of the population, and all people who do not support their (often radical) views are harassed, intimidated, and excluded,” writes Anthony Alafero.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* should properly label Antifa as the hate group / terrorist group that they are and bring the full resources of the federal government against them. They illegally shut down streets and highways. They vandalize property. They assault people.
> 
> We Hear You: How to 'Wield the Most Effective Weapon Against Tyranny'
Click to expand...

Surprise surprise, nut case far right daily signal.
Info wars and breitbart next


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has become more radicalized with each passing year...
> 
> 
> 
> “*The left officially has become the largest hate group in U.S. history*. … The ‘left’ comprises about 25 percent of the population, and all people who do not support their (often radical) views are harassed, intimidated, and excluded,” writes Anthony Alafero.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* should properly label Antifa as the hate group / terrorist group that they are and bring the full resources of the federal government against them. They illegally shut down streets and highways. They vandalize property. They assault people.
> 
> We Hear You: How to 'Wield the Most Effective Weapon Against Tyranny'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprise surprise, nut case far right daily signal.
Click to expand...

Standard wing-nut response. When you can't dispute the message, attack the messenger!

The best part? You literally have NO idea what the Daily Signal is. None. You'll Google it now and try to pretend like you did. But your response here makes it clear that you don't.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Surprise surprise, nut case far right daily signal. Info wars and breitbart next


Here's a challenge for you ph3iron : provide us with a sound example where Breitbart was unreliable. Not InfoWars. Breitbart. And not some Op-Ed from some idiot at Salon.com.

If Breitbart got a story wrong, you will have zero problems *proving* that. Don't worry snowflake, I don't blame you for refusing the challenge. We all know it can't be done. Breitbart's journalistic integrity is unmatched by anyone other than The Blaze.


----------



## danielpalos

we have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> we have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.


Snowflake...why are you going back to this “argument” when it already defeated your own position? You claim that the General Welfare clause grants the federal government the unlimited power to act - so long as they deem it is in the “general welfare” of the American people. Well, they have deemed that protecting the American people through warfare is in the “general welfare” of the American people.

You can’t claim “x” is true while simultaneously claiming that “x” is not true. You’re not terribly bright and that has been exposed by the fact that you contradict your own positions.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...why are you going back to this “argument” when it already defeated your own position? You claim that the General Welfare clause grants the federal government the unlimited power to act - so long as they deem it is in the “general welfare” of the American people. Well, they have deemed that protecting the American people through warfare is in the “general welfare” of the American people.
> 
> You can’t claim “x” is true while simultaneously claiming that “x” is not true. You’re not terribly bright and that has been exposed by the fact that you contradict your own positions.
Click to expand...

The right never gets it; hearsay and soothsay is all they know.

Our welfare clause is general.  We don't have general warfare clause.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Our welfare clause is general.  We don't have general warfare clause.


Yep. And those elected into power have deemed it in the "general welfare" of the American people to engage in "general warfare". Congratulations - you've managed to defeat your own argument yet again.


----------



## P@triot

Hundreds of millions around the world have woken up to the reality that is the left-wing ideology...


> Because let’s face it, for all their talk against colonialism, today’s left has never been great at the live-and-let-live attitude. Instead, they’ve regularly pushed their agenda in schools, in red states, and through the courts and a host of other aggressive stratagems.


The left will cannot stomach liberty and will not tolerate any deviance from their bat-shit crazy ideology.

John Allen Chau's Crime Was Wanting to Promote 'Wrong' Beliefs


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our welfare clause is general.  We don't have general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And those elected into power have deemed it in the "general welfare" of the American people to engage in "general warfare". Congratulations - you've managed to defeat your own argument yet again.
Click to expand...

our Constitution is express not implied.  thanks for clarifying the completely different strategies required.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our welfare clause is general.  We don't have general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And those elected into power have deemed it in the "general welfare" of the American people to engage in "general warfare". Congratulations - you've managed to defeat your own argument yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> our Constitution is express not implied.  thanks for clarifying the completely different strategies required.
Click to expand...


The Constitution limits the government's power, it doesn't grant power.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our welfare clause is general.  We don't have general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And those elected into power have deemed it in the "general welfare" of the American people to engage in "general warfare". Congratulations - you've managed to defeat your own argument yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> our Constitution is express not implied.  thanks for clarifying the completely different strategies required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution limits the government's power, it doesn't grant power.
Click to expand...

Our Constitution delegates express powers to Government.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our welfare clause is general.  We don't have general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And those elected into power have deemed it in the "general welfare" of the American people to engage in "general warfare". Congratulations - you've managed to defeat your own argument yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> our Constitution is express not implied.  thanks for clarifying the completely different strategies required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution limits the government's power, it doesn't grant power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Constitution delegates express powers to Government.
Click to expand...


And limits them.


----------



## Pilot1

The Democrats want the country flooded with Illegal Aliens, and Muslim Refugees.  Why?  To get enough votes for one party, Democrat rule they have to Fundamentally Transform America to be a different country, especially Demographically with people that have DIFFERENT VALUES than most Americans.

It worked in California, and that's exactly what they want to do to the rest of the country.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our welfare clause is general.  We don't have general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And those elected into power have deemed it in the "general welfare" of the American people to engage in "general warfare". Congratulations - you've managed to defeat your own argument yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> our Constitution is express not implied.  thanks for clarifying the completely different strategies required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution limits the government's power, it doesn't grant power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Constitution delegates express powers to Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And limits them.
Click to expand...

we have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a common offense clause or a wall building clause.


----------



## danielpalos

Pilot1 said:


> The Democrats want the country flooded with Illegal Aliens, and Muslim Refugees.  Why?  To get enough votes for one party, Democrat rule they have to Fundamentally Transform America to be a different country, especially Demographically with people that have DIFFERENT VALUES than most Americans.
> 
> It worked in California, and that's exactly what they want to do to the rest of the country.


abolish your socialist wars on crime, drugs, and terror; they have nothing to do with capitalism.


----------



## Pilot1

danielpalos said:


> abolish your socialist wars on crime, drugs, and terror; they have nothing to do with capitalism.



They're not MY wars, I am AGAINST ALL OF THEM.  I think ALL drugs should be legalized.  However, we do need laws, and law enforcement for violent crime, and secure borders.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...


Facism is the logical extension of right wing extremism, where intolerance is encouraged.  For example, giving people the right to discriminate against gays on the grounds of religion, is facism.  Gay rights apply to all businesses.  If your religion requires you discriminate against other people, you need to get out of the business of serving the public.

One of the hallmarks of facism is that it allows and even encourages the scape goating of segments of the population as deviant, immoral, corrupt or dangerous.  Discrimination against gays is one step away from doing them physical harm.


----------



## Pilot1

Fascism is the extension of the Totalitarian LEFT.  National Socialism is a good example, and was Nazi Germany's system.  Fascism is leftist.  Look at hate speech, and gun grabbers who want to take away our First, and Second Amendments.  ALL LEFTISTS (Democrats) taking away rights.  Fascists.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> *Facism* is the logical extension of right wing extremism, where intolerance is encouraged.


Sweetie...you can’t even _spell_ fascism. No wonder you are ignorant of its meaning. Here is F.A. Hayek (who held three PhD’s - including one in political science) explaining in plain English how fascism is exclusively left-wing.


> “fascism and communism are merely variants of the same totalitarianism which central control of all economic activity tends to produce, this has become almost a commonplace.”


The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all - anarchy. Only a dolt of unimaginable levels would declare that fascism is somehow further to the right of libertarianism when fascism is total government control (the totalitarianism mentioned in the quote by Friedrich Hayek above).


Dragonlady said:


> For example, giving people the right to discriminate against gays on the grounds of religion, is *facism*.


No sweetie, it’s not. It’s not even close to fascism. It’s not only not in the ballpark of fascism, it’s not even in the stratosphere of fascism.


Dragonlady said:


> Gay rights apply to all businesses.  If your religion requires you discriminate against other people, you need to get out of the business of serving the public.


Bullshit. A private business on private property is not an extension of government - no matter how much you wish otherwise. The fact that a private business on private property has been *forced* to serve by government is a prime example of actual fascism.


Dragonlady said:


> One of the hallmarks of *facism* is that it allows and even encourages the scape goating of segments of the population as deviant, immoral, corrupt or dangerous.


No sweetie, it’s not. Your ignorance is astounding. God I pray you are not the typical Canadian. You are an embarrassment to your nation.


Dragonlady said:


> Discrimination against gays is one step away from doing them physical harm.


Exactly. It’s a step away. Until they take that step, shut the fuck up. Stop being a fascist and learn to tolerate the views of others. Nobody has to embrace homosexuals just because you do, Hitler.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> abolish your socialist wars on crime, drugs, and terror; they have nothing to do with capitalism.


That’s good - since those “wars” are waged by government and government has *nothing* to do with capitalism, dimwit. Capitalism is an economic system. Governments are political systems.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> we have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a common offense clause or a wall building clause.


You have declared many dozens of times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government *unlimited* power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.

You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And those elected into power have deemed it in the "general welfare" of the American people to engage in "general warfare". Congratulations - you've managed to defeat your own argument yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> our Constitution is express not implied.  thanks for clarifying the completely different strategies required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution limits the government's power, it doesn't grant power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Constitution delegates express powers to Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And limits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a common offense clause or a wall building clause.
Click to expand...

You keep saying that, but it means no more now than it did the first 30 times.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Our Constitution delegates express powers to Government.


Good grief you can’t even use basic terms correctly. It’s not “express” powers you ignorant dolt, it’s *explicit* powers. 

Seriously man, your IQ is somewhere between a garden slug and a rock.


----------



## sparky

All anyone needs do is point to the Patriot Act folks

The fascist right wingers wanted it

Not the left, liberals,or even many conservatives

right wing reps

jackbooted cheerleaders who love dictators, police statism, and big bro, for everyone except THEM

~S~


----------



## Shrimpbox

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...

Definition of FASCISM

No mention of right wing, you just insert that.  More propaganda.


----------



## sparky

The right has worn jackboots in this country since McCarthy issued them 






they belive in freedom for themselves , nobody else

~S~


----------



## P@triot

sparky said:


> The right has worn jackboots in this country since McCarthy issued them they belive in freedom for themselves , nobody else ~S~


Yawn. That’s the standard propaganda line from the left. The fact is, left believes in *forcing* everyone to Nazi goose-step in the exact same direction (embrace extreme sexual deviance, accept the murder of babies, etc.).

The right believes in *liberty*. You want to cross-dress? Cross-dress. Just don’t try to invade the restrooms of the opposite sex. You want to embrace homosexuality? Embrace it. Just don’t force me to.


----------



## sparky

P@triot said:


> The right believes in *liberty*



*BULLSH*T*

The right gave us the PA, HS, NSA, NIMS, etc etc 

~S~


----------



## Pilot1

Just looks who wants to reduce First Amendment, and Second Amendment rights or remove them all together.  DEMOCRATS.  They want to call speech they don't like Hate Speech and ban it, then went to ban and confiscate legally owned guns.  Just that alone should tell you they are fascists.


----------



## sparky




----------



## sparky




----------



## P@triot

sparky said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right believes in *liberty*
> 
> 
> 
> *BULLSH*T *The right gave us the PA, HS, NSA, NIMS, etc etc ~S~
Click to expand...

I’m sorry, did the NSA take away your liberty? 

Like all on the left, you’re an ignorant little minion who refuses to study history or accept reality. *Forcing* a person against their religious beliefs to participate in a homosexual wedding is fascism. The creation of the NSA for defense is not.


----------



## P@triot

The left’s commitment to fascism is growing...


> The left has power because it controls the social media platforms, most of the media and Hollywood and academia. How many articles did [the Weekly Standard] run decrying the *goose-stepping fascists *in academia


Fascism is exclusively left-wing. It is the refusal to tolerate anything outside of a rigid ideology - almost always through the use of force. Which is what left-wing academia has done. They stop conservatives from speaking on campus. And on the rare occasions they are incapable of achieving that - they resort to rioting and assaults to shut down the event.

Liberals And Their Lackies Hate You And Want You Silenced


----------



## Dragonlady

Pilot1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> abolish your socialist wars on crime, drugs, and terror; they have nothing to do with capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not MY wars, I am AGAINST ALL OF THEM.  I think ALL drugs should be legalized.  However, we do need laws, and law enforcement for violent crime, and secure borders.
Click to expand...


You have secure borders.  Apprehensions are at a 40 year low.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> You have secure borders.  Apprehensions are at a 40 year low.


Yeah...because successful crossing was at an all-time high under MaObama.

Only a dumb ass would declare that decades low apprehensions = secure borders. Decades low apprehensions means people are being more successful than ever at crossing.


----------



## sparky

P@triot said:


> *Forcing* a person against their religious beliefs to participate in a homosexual wedding is fascism




Forcing us _all_ to participate in _religion_ based on a _christian_ nation is fascist X10

The entire concept historically hails from r wing religmo's , who constantly _misquote_ our FF's, who think God _wrote _the constitution ,who _subjugate_ women , who want _faith _based constituents , who do _not _believe in a _secular_ society, bigotry cloaked in the guise of _religion_ is still bigotry, which some of the biggest fascists this rock has ever seen utilize , which is why the term CHRISTOFASCIST exists....






~S~


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And those elected into power have deemed it in the "general welfare" of the American people to engage in "general warfare". Congratulations - you've managed to defeat your own argument yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> our Constitution is express not implied.  thanks for clarifying the completely different strategies required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution limits the government's power, it doesn't grant power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Constitution delegates express powers to Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And limits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a common offense clause or a wall building clause.
Click to expand...


And you have no idea what any of that means.


----------



## danielpalos

Pilot1 said:


> Fascism is the extension of the Totalitarian LEFT.  National Socialism is a good example, and was Nazi Germany's system.  Fascism is leftist.  Look at hate speech, and gun grabbers who want to take away our First, and Second Amendments.  ALL LEFTISTS (Democrats) taking away rights.  Fascists.


the left is for capital socialism not national socialism; only lousy capitalists lose money on public policies.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution delegates express powers to Government.
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief you can’t even use basic terms correctly. It’s not “express” powers you ignorant dolt, it’s *explicit* powers.
> 
> Seriously man, your IQ is somewhere between a garden slug and a rock.
Click to expand...

your bigotry is showing.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.


----------



## danielpalos

Pilot1 said:


> Just looks who wants to reduce First Amendment, and Second Amendment rights or remove them all together.  DEMOCRATS.  They want to call speech they don't like Hate Speech and ban it, then went to ban and confiscate legally owned guns.  Just that alone should tell you they are fascists.


we have a First Amendment; better solutions at lower cost!


----------



## P@triot

sparky said:


> Forcing us _all_ to participate in _religion_ based on a _christian _nation is fascist X10


Which is exactly why that has *never* happened in the United States.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> your bigotry is showing.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.


I’m a “bigot” for pointing out the fact that you don’t know basic words?!?


----------



## P@triot

sparky said:


> ~S~


I’m so glad you posted a picture of _your_ leader, Adolf Hitler. It’s the perfect segue to your next round of education.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forcing us _all_ to participate in _religion_ based on a _christian _nation is fascist X10
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why that has *never* happened in the United States.
Click to expand...

it is moral to merely Tax the rich into Heaven with under God in our pledge.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> your bigotry is showing.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a “bigot” for pointing out the fact that you don’t know basic words?!?
Click to expand...

no.  you are a bigot because you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> it is *moral* to merely Tax the rich into Heaven with under God in our pledge.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> your bigotry is showing.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a “bigot” for pointing out the fact that you don’t know basic words?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  you are a bigot because you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.
Click to expand...

You’re the dillhole misusing _every_ basic word. You just did it again with “bigot”


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> you are a bigot *because* you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.


But that’s not what the word “bigot” means. 

So for you to misuse the word “bigot” and then end with “you have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal” is the _ultimate_ in irony.


----------



## hadit

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a bigot *because* you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.
> 
> 
> 
> But that’s not what the word “bigot” means.
> 
> So for you to misuse the word “bigot” and then end with “you have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal” is the _ultimate_ in irony.
Click to expand...


Don't you just love how he mirrors every criticism he gets and pretends he thought of it?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is *moral* to merely Tax the rich into Heaven with under God in our pledge.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 240384
Click to expand...

We have a McCarthy era phrase in our pledge of allegiance.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> your bigotry is showing.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a “bigot” for pointing out the fact that you don’t know basic words?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  you are a bigot because you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the dillhole misusing _every_ basic word. You just did it again with “bigot”
Click to expand...

why should i believe a bigot with inferior word knowledge and comprehension?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> your bigotry is showing.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a “bigot” for pointing out the fact that you don’t know basic words?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  you are a bigot because you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the dillhole misusing _every_ basic word. You just did it again with “bigot”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should i believe a bigot with inferior word knowledge and comprehension?
Click to expand...


Hmmm, good question. Why SHOULD we believe you?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> your bigotry is showing.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a “bigot” for pointing out the fact that you don’t know basic words?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  you are a bigot because you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the dillhole misusing _every_ basic word. You just did it again with “bigot”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should i believe a bigot with inferior word knowledge and comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, good question. Why SHOULD we believe you?
Click to expand...

simply Because, You lose all Your arguments.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a “bigot” for pointing out the fact that you don’t know basic words?!?
> 
> 
> 
> no.  you are a bigot because you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the dillhole misusing _every_ basic word. You just did it again with “bigot”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should i believe a bigot with inferior word knowledge and comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, good question. Why SHOULD we believe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply Because, You lose all Your arguments.
Click to expand...


You're not facing reality. Arguing with you really is like playing chess with a pigeon. You stumble all over the board, knock over all the pieces, then insist you won the game. Well, you didn't.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  you are a bigot because you believe you are right merely Because you are on the Right Wing  but, have an inferior knowledge of words at your disposal.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re the dillhole misusing _every_ basic word. You just did it again with “bigot”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should i believe a bigot with inferior word knowledge and comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, good question. Why SHOULD we believe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply Because, You lose all Your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not facing reality. Arguing with you really is like playing chess with a pigeon. You stumble all over the board, knock over all the pieces, then insist you won the game. Well, you didn't.
Click to expand...

bigots are like women; they can gossip about anything.   

Men have arguments.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re the dillhole misusing _every_ basic word. You just did it again with “bigot”
> 
> 
> 
> why should i believe a bigot with inferior word knowledge and comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, good question. Why SHOULD we believe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply Because, You lose all Your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not facing reality. Arguing with you really is like playing chess with a pigeon. You stumble all over the board, knock over all the pieces, then insist you won the game. Well, you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bigots are like women; they can gossip about anything.
> 
> Men have arguments.
Click to expand...


You don't. You just make random statements that don't mean anything, them claim you won an argument.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why should i believe a bigot with inferior word knowledge and comprehension?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, good question. Why SHOULD we believe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply Because, You lose all Your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not facing reality. Arguing with you really is like playing chess with a pigeon. You stumble all over the board, knock over all the pieces, then insist you won the game. Well, you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bigots are like women; they can gossip about anything.
> 
> Men have arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You just make random statements that don't mean anything, them claim you won an argument.
Click to expand...

We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, good question. Why SHOULD we believe you?
> 
> 
> 
> simply Because, You lose all Your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not facing reality. Arguing with you really is like playing chess with a pigeon. You stumble all over the board, knock over all the pieces, then insist you won the game. Well, you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bigots are like women; they can gossip about anything.
> 
> Men have arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You just make random statements that don't mean anything, them claim you won an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
Click to expand...


You just did it again.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> simply Because, You lose all Your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not facing reality. Arguing with you really is like playing chess with a pigeon. You stumble all over the board, knock over all the pieces, then insist you won the game. Well, you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bigots are like women; they can gossip about anything.
> 
> Men have arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You just make random statements that don't mean anything, them claim you won an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did it again.
Click to expand...

maybe you are just too dumb to get it.  are you on the right wing?  the right wing, never gets it.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not facing reality. Arguing with you really is like playing chess with a pigeon. You stumble all over the board, knock over all the pieces, then insist you won the game. Well, you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> bigots are like women; they can gossip about anything.
> 
> Men have arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You just make random statements that don't mean anything, them claim you won an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are just too dumb to get it.  are you on the right wing?  the right wing, never gets it.
Click to expand...


There's nothing to get from you.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigots are like women; they can gossip about anything.
> 
> Men have arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't. You just make random statements that don't mean anything, them claim you won an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are just too dumb to get it.  are you on the right wing?  the right wing, never gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to get from you.
Click to expand...

anybody can gossip.  Men have arguments.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't. You just make random statements that don't mean anything, them claim you won an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are just too dumb to get it.  are you on the right wing?  the right wing, never gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to get from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anybody can gossip.  Men have arguments.
Click to expand...


You, however, do not.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just did it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are just too dumb to get it.  are you on the right wing?  the right wing, never gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to get from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anybody can gossip.  Men have arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, however, do not.
Click to expand...

i gainsay your contention; 

want to argue about it?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did it again.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are just too dumb to get it.  are you on the right wing?  the right wing, never gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to get from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anybody can gossip.  Men have arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, however, do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i gainsay your contention;
> 
> want to argue about it?
Click to expand...


Don't have to. I've proven you wrong over and over again and you still keep popping up with the same failed blargle over and over again. You lost a long time ago, but you keep claiming you won even as the dust settles from my victory parade.


----------



## danielpalos

We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

blah blah blah.....yada yada yada.....

FACT....
talk is cheap.

If no one is willing to actually DO ANYTHING about it, you're just hens squawking in the barn

70 years of horrifying human torture and abuse have occurred since
north Koreas Kim Il-sung seized power in 1948.  Billions of North Koreans have suffered because when the time to act was upon them, all they did was blah blah blah.....

Freedom was never free.  Not even in the USA.  Sheeple have let their guard down expecting it to continue to be handed to them on a silver platter....free of charge.

That's the single most important takeaway from this thread.  All that's required for evil men to prevail is for good men to do nothing.  You've been warned (many times now)


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.


You have declared many dozens of times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government unlimited power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.

You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.


We’ve been over this, snowflake. Dozens of times now. You have declared many, many times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government *unlimited* power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.

You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.


----------



## P@triot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> All that's required for evil men to prevail is for good men to do nothing.


So what have you done? I don’t recall you putting a bullet in Barack Obama’s head.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.


You have declared many dozens of times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government unlimited power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.

You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> You have declared many dozens of times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government unlimited power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.
> 
> You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.
Click to expand...

we have to quibble for due diligence purposes. 

We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a general defense clause. 

why resort to implied powers when express powers cover all contingencies.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> You have declared many dozens of times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government unlimited power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.
> 
> You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have to quibble for due diligence purposes.
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a general defense clause.
> 
> why resort to implied powers when express powers cover all contingencies.
Click to expand...


Because they don't.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> You have declared many dozens of times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government unlimited power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.
> 
> You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have to quibble for due diligence purposes.
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a general defense clause.
> 
> why resort to implied powers when express powers cover all contingencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they don't.
Click to expand...

express powers have precedence over any implied powers.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> You have declared many dozens of times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government unlimited power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.
> 
> You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have to quibble for due diligence purposes.
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a general defense clause.
> 
> why resort to implied powers when express powers cover all contingencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> express powers have precedence over any implied powers.
Click to expand...


And they're limited as well.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.
> 
> 
> 
> You have declared many dozens of times right here on USMB that the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government unlimited power so long as they deem their actions to be “in the general welfare”. Well snowflake, our elected leaders have decided that it is most definitely in the general welfare to build a wall, engage in general warfare, and go on the common offense.
> 
> You can’t have it both ways, ignorant little fragile snowflake. You can’t insist that the general welfare clause grants broad, unlimited powers and then simultaneously declare that the U.S. Constitution doesn’t grant the actions you whine about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have to quibble for due diligence purposes.
> 
> We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause or a general defense clause.
> 
> why resort to implied powers when express powers cover all contingencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> express powers have precedence over any implied powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they're limited as well.
Click to expand...

implied powers must be more limited than express powers.


----------



## regent

Pilot1 said:


> Just looks who wants to reduce First Amendment, and Second Amendment rights or remove them all together.  DEMOCRATS.  They want to call speech they don't like Hate Speech and ban it, then went to ban and confiscate legally owned guns.  Just that alone should tell you they are fascists.


The first threat to the Bill of Rights was our second president, conservative John Adams. The conservatives did not like to be criticized by the liberal press so they passed a law,  the Sedition Act, that made it against the law for newspapers to criticize conservatives. Our next president liberal Jefferson quickly had the law dropped. In addition, It was the liberals that insisted the Bill of Rights be added to the Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> why resort to implied powers when express powers cover all contingencies.


Exactly!!! Why do *you* keep resorting to the “General Welfare” clause claiming it has “implied powers” that it *doesn’t* have when the U.S. Constitution clearly defines explicit powers for all “contingencies”?!?

Game Over. You just admitted that the “General Welfare” clause does not mean what you’ve tried to convince people it means!


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The first threat to the Bill of Rights was our second president, conservative John Adams. The conservatives did not like to be criticized by the liberal press so they passed a law,  the Sedition Act, that made it against the law for newspapers to criticize conservatives. Our next president liberal Jefferson quickly had the law dropped. In addition, It was the liberals that insisted the Bill of Rights be added to the Constitution.


Hahahahahaha! Man alive is regent committed to left-wing propaganda like nobody I have ever come across. She just completely swapped the truth again.

John Adams was in fact the liberal. And Thomas Jefferson was in fact the ultimate small government conservative. Jefferson even vehemently opposed the U.S. Constitution because it expanded the power of the federal government. He wanted to remain under the Articles of Confederation. Does that sound like a “liberal” to _you_?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Our next president *liberal* Jefferson quickly had the law dropped.


Does this sound like a “liberal” to _you_?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Our next president *liberal* Jefferson quickly had the law dropped.


Does this sound like a “liberal” to _you_?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Our next president *liberal* Jefferson quickly had the law dropped.


Does this sound like a “liberal” to _you_?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why resort to implied powers when express powers cover all contingencies.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!! Why do *you* keep resorting to the “General Welfare” clause claiming it has “implied powers” that it *doesn’t* have when the U.S. Constitution clearly defines explicit powers for all “contingencies”?!?
> 
> Game Over. You just admitted that the “General Welfare” clause does not mean what you’ve tried to convince people it means!
Click to expand...

our welfare clause is Expressly declared General and must cover any contingency.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> our welfare clause is Expressly declared General and must cover any contingency.


So then it “covers” their power to wage war on crime, terrorism, and drugs! Once again you defeated your own argument.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Our next president *liberal* Jefferson quickly had the law dropped.


Does this sound like a “liberal” to _you_? 


> I consider the foundation of the Constitution as laid on this ground that “all powers not delegated to the U.S. by the Constitution, not prohibited by it to the states, are reserved to the states or to the people” [XIIth. Amendmt.]. To take a single step beyond the boundaries thus specially drawn around the powers of Congress, is to take possession of a boundless feild of power, no longer susceptible of any definition. - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Bullcrap.  You are duped by trump every day.

Trump says he knows more about ISIS than the general (a totally ridiculous statement) and you believed  him.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Our next president *liberal* Jefferson quickly had the law dropped.


Does this sound like a “liberal” to _you_? 


> "I think myself that we have more machinery of government than is necessary, too many parasites living on the labor of the industrious. I believe it might be much simplified to the relief of those who maintain it." - Thomas Jefferson (September 6, 1824)


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Our next president *liberal* Jefferson quickly had the law dropped.


Does this sound like a “liberal” to _you_? 


> "The multiplication of public offices, increase of expense beyond income, growth and entailment of a public debt, are indications soliciting the employment of the pruning-knife; and I doubt not it will be employed" - Thomas Jefferson (March 9, 1821)


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Our next president *liberal* Jefferson quickly had the law dropped.


Does this sound like a “liberal” to _you_?


> "A strong body makes a strong mind. As to the best species of exercise, I advise the gun. It gives boldness, enterprise, and independence to the mind. Let your gun therefore be the constant companion of your walks" - Thomas Jefferson (August 19, 1785)


Carry a firearm with you at all times, do ya regent?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our welfare clause is Expressly declared General and must cover any contingency.
> 
> 
> 
> So then it “covers” their power to wage war on crime, terrorism, and drugs! Once again you defeated your own argument.
Click to expand...

Only the right wing believes that.  

We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause nor a general defense clause. 

We should be promoting the general welfare at the expense of Any implied powers for the general warfare, general defense, or even common offense.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> It was the liberals that insisted the Bill of Rights be added to the Constitution.


Again...pure propaganda. It was the first and most devout liberal - Alexander Hamilton - who argued ardently against the Bill of Rights. Here he is in Federalist No. 84


> “I go further, and affirm that *bills* *of* *rights*, in the sense and to the extent in which they are contended for, are not only unnecessary in the proposed Constitution, but *would* *even* *be* *dangerous*. They would contain various exceptions to powers not granted; and, on this very account, would afford a colorable pretext to claim more than were granted. For why declare that things shall not be done which there is no power to do? Why, for instance, should it be said that the liberty of the press shall”


And even though Alexander Hamilton was a horrible piece of shit liberal who was almost universally despised by his fellow founders, I believe in giving credit where credit was due. Hamilton has tremendous foresight on this particular issue and turned out to be 100% correct. Those today who are ignorant of the U.S. Constitution ajd history (ie liberals) believe that our rights are limited to the Bill of Rights. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> In addition, It was the liberals that insisted the Bill of Rights be added to the Constitution.


Unfortunately for you, you live in an era where everything is well documented and your propaganda can be debunked instantly.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Trump says he knows more about ISIS than the general (a totally ridiculous statement) and you believed  him.


Really, Real DICK? Please show us where I said I believed him on that or admit you're still lying in every post.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> We should be promoting the general welfare at the expense of Any implied powers for the general warfare, general defense, or even common offense.


We are, super dupe! Our elected leaders have decided that it is in the "general welfare" of the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terrorism. What part of this don't you get?

You keep arguing with yourself. You claim "A" is true and then claim "A" is *not* true.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our welfare clause is Expressly declared General and must cover any contingency.
> 
> 
> 
> So then it “covers” their power to wage war on crime, terrorism, and drugs! Once again you defeated your own argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right wing believes that.
Click to expand...

On a side note, one has to ask why it is that the left doesn't want a war on crime, terror, and drugs. They are openly admitting that they want a society filled with all three. You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our welfare clause is Expressly declared General and must cover any contingency.
> 
> 
> 
> So then it “covers” their power to wage war on crime, terrorism, and drugs! Once again you defeated your own argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right wing believes that.
Click to expand...

Obviously not. You're radical left-wing and you said that hundreds of times on this thread. You keep contradicting yourself.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says he knows more about ISIS than the general (a totally ridiculous statement) and you believed  him.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Real DICK? Please show us where I said I believed him on that or admit you're still lying in every post.
Click to expand...


Trump has said he is the best  at everything.  You must believe him because you voted for him & support what he does.
Why would you vote & support such a liar?


----------



## Thinker101

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says he knows more about ISIS than the general (a totally ridiculous statement) and you believed  him.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Real DICK? Please show us where I said I believed him on that or admit you're still lying in every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has said he is the best  at everything.  You must believe him because you voted for him & support what he does.
> Why would you vote & support such a liar?
Click to expand...


Nice of you to take time out from your marching to post a comment.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our welfare clause is Expressly declared General and must cover any contingency.
> 
> 
> 
> So then it “covers” their power to wage war on crime, terrorism, and drugs! Once again you defeated your own argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right wing believes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a side note, one has to ask why it is that the left doesn't want a war on crime, terror, and drugs. They are openly admitting that they want a society filled with all three. You can't make this stuff up!
Click to expand...


On a note, why do you keep lying about this.

Democrats have supported the fight on terror.  They have supported border security.  They have supported anti-crime bill.

Just because they don't want a 30' concrete wall, you lie & lie & lie like the lowlife assfuck you really are.

You ARE making up this shit you dishonest Trump-loving fool.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should be promoting the general welfare at the expense of Any implied powers for the general warfare, general defense, or even common offense.
> 
> 
> 
> We are, super dupe! Our elected leaders have decided that it is in the "general welfare" of the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terrorism. What part of this don't you get?
> 
> You keep arguing with yourself. You claim "A" is true and then claim "A" is *not* true.
Click to expand...

i am a federalist.  your right wing appeals to ignorance don't work with me.  we don't have a general warfare clause which is what you are discussing. 

a general welfare clause solves simple poverty not wage alleged wars on the abstractions of crime, drugs, or terror.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our welfare clause is Expressly declared General and must cover any contingency.
> 
> 
> 
> So then it “covers” their power to wage war on crime, terrorism, and drugs! Once again you defeated your own argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right wing believes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a side note, one has to ask why it is that the left doesn't want a war on crime, terror, and drugs. They are openly admitting that they want a society filled with all three. You can't make this stuff up!
Click to expand...

with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and healthcare reform?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our welfare clause is Expressly declared General and must cover any contingency.
> 
> 
> 
> So then it “covers” their power to wage war on crime, terrorism, and drugs! Once again you defeated your own argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right wing believes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously not. You're radical left-wing and you said that hundreds of times on this thread. You keep contradicting yourself.
Click to expand...

This is our mission statement; there is no other for True federalists.



> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


----------



## P@triot

Ladies & Gentlemen, I give you *TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome)*...


RealDave said:


> Trump says he knows more about ISIS than the general (a totally ridiculous statement) *and you believed  him*.





RealDave said:


> Trump has said he is the best  at everything.  *You must believe him* because y*ou voted for him* & support what he does. *Why would you vote* & support such a liar?


Notice the extreme frustration at not having his party in power? Notice the lashing out like a small child? Notice the lie after lie after lie? Pure *TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome)*.

Ok fragile 'lil snowflake. Are you ready for the dirty little secret that is quite the bombshell? Being that you're both a snowflake and suffering from TDS, this bombshell might cause you to be hospitalized. But...in the long run...it will be good for you. Here we go: I *didn't* vote for Trump.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> This is our mission statement; there is no other for True federalists.
> 
> 
> 
> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.
Click to expand...

That's the preamble you nitwit... 

(Psst...it contains now powers and doesn't outline anything. It's just an "introduction")


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, one has to ask why it is that the left doesn't want a war on crime, terror, and drugs. They are openly admitting that they want a society filled with all three. You can't make this stuff up!
> 
> 
> 
> with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and healthcare reform?
Click to expand...

He doubles-down and admits that he wants a society filled with crime, drugs, and terror but also with a $15 per hour minimum wage and healthcare "reform". You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> i am a federalist.


No. No, you're a fuck'n idiot. Don't confuse that with a "federalist".


danielpalos said:


> a general welfare clause solves simple poverty not wage alleged wars on the abstractions of crime, drugs, or terror.


According to *you*, the "General Welfare" clause gives the federal government the power to do whatever they deem is in the "general welfare" of the people. You're on record hundreds of times here, stupid. Well, our elected representatives have deemed that it is in the "general welfare" or the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terror.

Stop contradicting yourself.


----------



## deanrd

It's all a Republican distraction to turn over America's security to Vladimir Putin.

Ryan was smart, he got out.


----------



## Moonglow

Paying farmers to wage war is not capitalism but fascism damn that "leftist" Trump and the whole leftist GOP party.


----------



## Pilot1

The Democrat goal is one party rule like they have achieved in states like California, New York, and New Jersey.  If America continues to urbanize (metro burbs), and they will, they will eventually get it.  When that happens we will become a more Totalitarian nation with fewer freedoms, liberties, and rights.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen, I give you *TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome)*...
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says he knows more about ISIS than the general (a totally ridiculous statement) *and you believed  him*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has said he is the best  at everything.  *You must believe him* because y*ou voted for him* & support what he does. *Why would you vote* & support such a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice the extreme frustration at not having his party in power? Notice the lashing out like a small child? Notice the lie after lie after lie? Pure *TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome)*.
> 
> Ok fragile 'lil snowflake. Are you ready for the dirty little secret that is quite the bombshell? Being that you're both a snowflake and suffering from TDS, this bombshell might cause you to be hospitalized. But...in the long run...it will be good for you. Here we go: I *didn't* vote for Trump.
Click to expand...

It's not who you voted for then, it's who you support now.


----------



## RealDave

Pilot1 said:


> The Democrat goal is one party rule like they have achieved in states like California, New York, and New Jersey.  If America continues to urbanize (metro burbs), and they will, they will eventually get it.  When that happens we will become a more Totalitarian nation with fewer freedoms, liberties, and rights.


  Like when The Terminator was Governor you stupid shit.


Like Trump has for two years you God damn idiot.

Like Bush had for 5 years



You people are too stupid to be alive.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen, I give you *TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome)*...
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says he knows more about ISIS than the general (a totally ridiculous statement) *and you believed  him*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has said he is the best  at everything.  *You must believe him* because y*ou voted for him* & support what he does. *Why would you vote* & support such a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice the extreme frustration at not having his party in power? Notice the lashing out like a small child? Notice the lie after lie after lie? Pure *TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome)*.
> 
> Ok fragile 'lil snowflake. Are you ready for the dirty little secret that is quite the bombshell? Being that you're both a snowflake and suffering from TDS, this bombshell might cause you to be hospitalized. But...in the long run...it will be good for you. Here we go: I *didn't* vote for Trump.
Click to expand...



Notice how you support Trump but run away from  admitting he is a liar.

Are you denying you support Trump?


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, one has to ask why it is that the left doesn't want a war on crime, terror, and drugs. They are openly admitting that they want a society filled with all three. You can't make this stuff up!
> 
> 
> 
> with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and healthcare reform?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doubles-down and admits that he wants a society filled with crime, drugs, and terror but also with a $15 per hour minimum wage and healthcare "reform". You can't make this stuff up!
Click to expand...

Higher paid labor can afford to pay for more products and services.


----------



## hadit

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why resort to implied powers when express powers cover all contingencies.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!! Why do *you* keep resorting to the “General Welfare” clause claiming it has “implied powers” that it *doesn’t* have when the U.S. Constitution clearly defines explicit powers for all “contingencies”?!?
> 
> Game Over. You just admitted that the “General Welfare” clause does not mean what you’ve tried to convince people it means!
Click to expand...


Good one. Very, very good one.


----------



## danielpalos

Where are the express powers for a wall?

We have no immigration clause.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Where are the express powers for a wall?


Uh....Article 1, Section 8


> The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and *provide for the common Defence*


Why don't you get the U.S. Constitution on audiobooks?


danielpalos said:


> We have no immigration clause.


Uh...yes we do. Also Article 1, Section 8


> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization


Could you be any dumber???


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the express powers for a wall?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....Article 1, Section 8
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and *provide for the common Defence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you get the U.S. Constitution on audiobooks?
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no immigration clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...yes we do. Also Article 1, Section 8
> 
> 
> 
> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you be any dumber???
Click to expand...

Our general welfare clause is general and there is no wall building power. 

And, naturalization is not immigration.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Our general welfare clause is general


So then why are you whining about the "war" on crime, drugs, and terror? Now you're back to claiming that the "general welfare" clause grants board powers to our elected officials.

As such, our elected officials have deemed that is it in the "general welfare" of the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terror. So sit down and shut up. It's the government you created through your ignorance of the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> and there is no wall building power.


I just proved there was. Article 1, Section 8 which grants the federal government defense powers as well as immigration powers.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> And, naturalization is not immigration.


That's *exactly* what it is, dumb shit. 




 

Could you be _any_ dumber???


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our general welfare clause is general
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you whining about the "war" on crime, drugs, and terror? Now you're back to claiming that the "general welfare" clause grants board powers to our elected officials.
> 
> As such, our elected officials have deemed that is it in the "general welfare" of the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terror. So sit down and shut up. It's the government you created through your ignorance of the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...

you confuse a general welfare clause with a general warfare clause.  our Constitution is Express.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> and there is no wall building power.
> 
> 
> 
> I just proved there was. Article 1, Section 8 which grants the federal government defense powers as well as immigration powers.
Click to expand...

there is no common defense issue on our border; it is a refugee issue.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, naturalization is not immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *exactly* what it is, dumb shit.
> 
> View attachment 241033
> 
> Could you be _any_ dumber???
Click to expand...

It has an Establishment clause.


----------



## regent

So, Patriot, how's your campaign going that makes liberal into fascism? I notice the books and manuals on political ideologies have not changed one word of their definitions.
In fact, no one has even mentioned your campaign. Maybe you would be better off changing the definition of hot to cold?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our general welfare clause is general
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you whining about the "war" on crime, drugs, and terror? Now you're back to claiming that the "general welfare" clause grants board powers to our elected officials.
> 
> As such, our elected officials have deemed that is it in the "general welfare" of the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terror. So sit down and shut up. It's the government you created through your ignorance of the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you confuse a *general* *welfare* clause with a general warfare clause.
Click to expand...

Why do you continue to argue with yourself? 


> *Our elected officials have deemed that is it in the "general welfare" of the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terror*.


It’s the system _you_ wanted. Don’t whine about it.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I notice the books and manuals on political ideologies have not changed one word of their definitions.


I noticed that as well! Here is the original text from F. A. Hayek’s “The Road to Serfdom”:


> “*fascism* *and* *communism* are merely variants of *the* *same* *totalitarianism* which central control of all economic activity tends to produce, this has become almost a commonplace”


So to recap...

When challenged to explain how in the fuck fascism could possibly be to the right of libertarianism, you replied “I don’t have to” (because you couldn’t)

All credible books on political science recognize that fascism is totalitarianism and totalitarianism is _exclusively_ left-wing
We’re good here. We’re all on the same page. I guess the question remains though - if you’re so ashamed of being associated with fascism, why do you subscribe to the oppressive doctrine of the left-wing ideology?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> In fact, no one has even mentioned your campaign.


You’re frustration is palpable. It’s the result of being forced to confront a truth that you don’t want to be true. As with all things, over time, that extreme frustration will subside a little (unless you are a closed-minded fascist).


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So, Patriot, how's your campaign going that makes liberal into fascism?


You do realize that only propagandists consider simply speaking the truth to be a “campaign”, don’t you? I think the better question is how is your campaign to convince people that Thomas Jefferson was a big-government progressive, going? Last I saw, it wasn’t going so well for you.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our general welfare clause is general
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you whining about the "war" on crime, drugs, and terror? Now you're back to claiming that the "general welfare" clause grants board powers to our elected officials.
> 
> As such, our elected officials have deemed that is it in the "general welfare" of the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terror. So sit down and shut up. It's the government you created through your ignorance of the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you confuse a *general* *welfare* clause with a general warfare clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to argue with yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> *Our elected officials have deemed that is it in the "general welfare" of the people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terror*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s the system _you_ wanted. Don’t whine about it.
Click to expand...

Promoting the general welfare is in our preamble.  wars on crime, drugs, and terror fall under promoting the general warfare not the general welfare.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> Promoting the general welfare is in our preamble.


The preamble is *not* a power...


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, naturalization is not immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *exactly* what it is, dumb shit.
> 
> View attachment 241033
> 
> Could you be _any_ dumber???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has an Establishment clause.
Click to expand...

Snowflake...please stop mentioning “clauses” when I just proved for like the thirty-fifth time that you don’t even know basic definitions. You’re illiterate. You read and write on a 4th grade level.


----------



## hadit

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, naturalization is not immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *exactly* what it is, dumb shit.
> 
> View attachment 241033
> 
> Could you be _any_ dumber???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has an Establishment clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake...please stop mentioning “clauses” when I just proved for like the thirty-fifth time that you don’t even know basic definitions. You’re illiterate. You read and write on a 4th grade level.
Click to expand...


You're insulting 4th graders.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promoting the general welfare is in our preamble.
> 
> 
> 
> The preamble is *not* a power...
Click to expand...

the term is still enumerated.   we must promote the general welfare not the general warfare at every opportunity.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, naturalization is not immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *exactly* what it is, dumb shit.
> 
> View attachment 241033
> 
> Could you be _any_ dumber???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has an Establishment clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake...please stop mentioning “clauses” when I just proved for like the thirty-fifth time that you don’t even know basic definitions. You’re illiterate. You read and write on a 4th grade level.
Click to expand...

i gainsay your contention.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promoting the general welfare is in our preamble.
> 
> 
> 
> The preamble is *not* a power...
Click to expand...

Might check out Social Security based on the general welfare clause. Helvering v Davis.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promoting the general welfare is in our preamble.
> 
> 
> 
> The preamble is *not* a power...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might check out Social Security based on the general welfare clause. Helvering v Davis.
Click to expand...

Might check out the U.S. Constitution. Notice how I point to the law in the actual document itself while you point to a _ruling_ (by political activists)? Well, everyone else does.


----------



## P@triot

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our next president *liberal* Jefferson quickly had the law dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this sound like a “liberal” to _you_?
> 
> View attachment 240972
Click to expand...

Anyone know where regent went? 

She has this habit of running away when proven dead wrong.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promoting the general welfare is in our preamble.
> 
> 
> 
> The preamble is *not* a power...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might check out Social Security based on the general welfare clause. Helvering v Davis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might check out the U.S. Constitution. Notice how I point to the law in the actual document itself while you point to a _ruling_ (by political activists)? Well, everyone else does.
Click to expand...

No, I pointed out a ruling by the Supreme Court.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promoting the general welfare is in our preamble.
> 
> 
> 
> The preamble is *not* a power...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might check out Social Security based on the general welfare clause. Helvering v Davis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might check out the U.S. Constitution. Notice how I point to the law in the actual document itself while you point to a _ruling_ (by political activists)? Well, everyone else does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I pointed out a ruling by the Supreme Court.
Click to expand...

Exactly. And you know why? Because the law proves you’re wrong. So you’re forced to point to something else.


----------



## danielpalos

our welfare clause is General; it must cover every contingency.


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> our welfare clause is General; it *must cover every contingency*.


That includes the “contingency” for a war on drugs, crime, and terror. You just contradicted yourself for like the twelve-hundredth time.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our welfare clause is General; it *must cover every contingency*.
> 
> 
> 
> That includes the “contingency” for a war on drugs, crime, and terror. You just contradicted yourself for like the twelve-hundredth time.
Click to expand...

The power to tax for the general welfare is express.  The right wing refuses to acknowledge the gravity of our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror, with really grave, war time tax rates.  They must be fake.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promoting the general welfare is in our preamble.
> 
> 
> 
> The preamble is *not* a power...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might check out Social Security based on the general welfare clause. Helvering v Davis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might check out the U.S. Constitution. Notice how I point to the law in the actual document itself while you point to a _ruling_ (by political activists)? Well, everyone else does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I pointed out a ruling by the Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And you know why? Because the law proves you’re wrong. So you’re forced to point to something else.
Click to expand...

So if the Supreme Court decides a case by creating a decision, is that decision superior to the law? Might check out the Helvering v Davis decision once more.


----------



## P@triot

Ohhhh regent


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

P@triot said:


> So what have you done? I don’t recall you putting a bullet in Barack Obama’s head.



Well, that was a rational, reasonable response 
Attacking people on the same side....good strategy there Pat.

And as far as Obama, I'm not going to either.  Sorry to disappoint you.
Is that the ONLY thing you can think of ?
Have you thought about doing that?   If so, you need to be evaluated.

I take part in protests, make sure I vote, talk to others about issues and try to encourage them to think independently.   Post links here to resources that might help others see things differently.
I do more than come here to cry.

How about you?
Do you think your constant whining here changes anything?  If so, think again.
All whine / no time (to actually do anything?)


----------



## P@triot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I take part in protests,


Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...


BasicHumanUnit said:


> make sure I vote,


Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...


BasicHumanUnit said:


> talk to others about issues and try to encourage them to think independently.


Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...


BasicHumanUnit said:


> Post links here to resources that might help others see things differently.


Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...


----------



## P@triot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Attacking people on the same side....good strategy there Pat.


Yeah....um...that’s exactly what _you_ did in post #2554. I merely called you out on it. #Hypocrisy. #Irony. #Projecting.


BasicHumanUnit said:


> blah blah blah.....yada yada yada.....FACT....talk is cheap. If no one is willing to actually DO ANYTHING about it, you're just hens squawking in the barn


I merely asked what you’ve done to prevent the “70 years of horrifying human torture and abuse” under the Kim regimes of North Korea? You brought it up. Whatever you’ve done to prevent it, it’s been ineffective because as you noted yourself, it’s been going on for 70 years.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> View attachment 248927


 Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take part in protests,
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> make sure I vote,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> talk to others about issues and try to encourage them to think independently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post links here to resources that might help others see things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
Click to expand...

 How did Obama destroy the Constitution?  Can't wait to hear  it.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the express powers for a wall?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....Article 1, Section 8
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and *provide for the common Defence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you get the U.S. Constitution on audiobooks?
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no immigration clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...yes we do. Also Article 1, Section 8
> 
> 
> 
> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you be any dumber???
Click to expand...


I can't believe that you think you know the Constitution and are arguing that Trump has the power to forego Congress & build his stupid wall.


----------



## ptbw forever

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.
Click to expand...

Only to racists who hate white people.


----------



## RealDave

ptbw forever said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to racists who hate white people.
Click to expand...

 Show me where Obama showed hate toward white people?


----------



## ptbw forever

RealDave said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to racists who hate white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where Obama showed hate toward white people?
Click to expand...

When he hung out with genocidal lunatic, Farrakhan, claimed that white people in western Pennsylvania didn’t vote for him because they worship their Bible and guns(despite his base being radical black Christians),denied the motive of a black racist killer in Dallas despite everyone knowing the motive, and he hired another genocidal lunatic to paint his and Michelle’s presidential portrait.

Obama is a typical racist “black” Democrat.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.
Click to expand...


He is the most prodigious liar ever to inhabit the White House.



RealDave said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to racists who hate white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where Obama showed hate toward white people?
Click to expand...



Here is Hussein *Obama endorsing anti-white racism:*
"That's my man right here," President Obama said at the G20 summit as Brazil's president Luiz Inacio Lula de Silva approached him. "Love this guy. He's the most popular politician on earth. It's because of his good looks."
Conor Foley: Gordon Brown was outclassed by Brazil's president Luiz Inacio Lula de Silva

That's the same Lula who blamed *the economic meltdown on ‘blonde haired, blue eyed people,’ and then Obama says ‘I love this guy.” 

*


----------



## hadit

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with conservatives having the maturity and self control to refrain from acting like children and attacking someone solely because they're wearing the wrong colors?


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take part in protests,
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> make sure I vote,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> talk to others about issues and try to encourage them to think independently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post links here to resources that might help others see things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Obama destroy the Constitution?  Can't wait to hear  it.
Click to expand...

DACA, for one thing.  Weaponizing the IRS against his political opponents for another.  Weaponizing the FBI and the DOJ against his political opponents.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> View attachment 248927


You didn't seethe white boys at the Don rally attacking the old man?
Breaking the BBC guys glasses?
Do you think the Charlottesville boys were Obama supporters?


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take part in protests,
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> make sure I vote,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> talk to others about issues and try to encourage them to think independently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post links here to resources that might help others see things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Obama destroy the Constitution?  Can't wait to hear  it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DACA, for one thing.  Weaponizing the IRS against his political opponents for another.  Weaponizing the FBI and the DOJ against his political opponents.
Click to expand...


You do know the IRS banned more left groups than right?
Knees news?


----------



## ph3iron

RealDave said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to racists who hate white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where Obama showed hate toward white people?
Click to expand...


Simply by being an uppity nixxer?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Ohhhh regent


Say no more.
Is he out of jail for plagiarism yet?


----------



## WinterBorn

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...


I’d be interested in what you think conservatism and mainstream right wing politics is.


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't seethe white boys at the Don rally attacking the old man?
> Breaking the BBC guys glasses?
> Do you think the Charlottesville boys were Obama supporters?
Click to expand...

What is "the Don rally?"


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take part in protests,
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> make sure I vote,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> talk to others about issues and try to encourage them to think independently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post links here to resources that might help others see things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew! Thank God. Otherwise MaObama would have been elected twice and spent 8 years in the White House shredding the U.S. Constitution and destroying this nation. But thanks to your heroics of taking part in protests, that didn’t happen. Oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Obama destroy the Constitution?  Can't wait to hear  it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DACA, for one thing.  Weaponizing the IRS against his political opponents for another.  Weaponizing the FBI and the DOJ against his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know the IRS banned more left groups than right?
> Knees news?
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## impuretrash

They're not marching towards fascism, they're marching towards Stalinist Communism.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Ohhhh regent



Please don't tell me you read this criminal?

In a "Fact Check" of the film, the Associated Press found that D'Souza provided little or no evidence for most of his claims, noted that several allegations were factually false, and described the film's central thesis as "almost entirely subjective and a logical stretch at best."[66]

Good enough for the Don the con cultists
Wonder why don pardoned him?


----------



## ph3iron

BasicHumanUnit said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you done? I don’t recall you putting a bullet in Barack Obama’s head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was a rational, reasonable response
> Attacking people on the same side....good strategy there Pat.
> 
> And as far as Obama, I'm not going to either.  Sorry to disappoint you.
> Is that the ONLY thing you can think of ?
> Have you thought about doing that?   If so, you need to be evaluated.
> 
> I take part in protests, make sure I vote, talk to others about issues and try to encourage them to think independently.   Post links here to resources that might help others see things differently.
> I do more than come here to cry.
> 
> How about you?
> Do you think your constant whining here changes anything?  If so, think again.
> All whine / no time (to actually do anything?)
Click to expand...


Omg , you consider both sides?
No place in our all white separatist don the con cult forum


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> View attachment 248927



We all have our knees news def
"Fascism definition is - a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a  ..".
White separatists? Hardly antifa.
Notice you quote the knees news def of liberal.
Not the real def.
Latin, liber, free
"for the individual and small gov"
All my corporate multimillionaire buddies are


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't seethe white boys at the Don rally attacking the old man?
> Breaking the BBC guys glasses?
> Do you think the Charlottesville boys were Obama supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "the Don rally?"
Click to expand...


Pick one.
I think I'm watching hitler rallies.
All white, chanting


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh regent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't tell me you read this criminal?
> 
> In a "Fact Check" of the film, the Associated Press found that D'Souza provided little or no evidence for most of his claims, noted that several allegations were factually false, and described the film's central thesis as "almost entirely subjective and a logical stretch at best."[66]
> 
> Good enough for the Don the con cultists
> Wonder why don pardoned him?
Click to expand...

Fact check sites are fake news.

D'Souza is no more a criminal than Rosie O'Donnel.  The only difference is that some leftwing DA prosecuted D'Souza and ignored Rosie's offenses.


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't seethe white boys at the Don rally attacking the old man?
> Breaking the BBC guys glasses?
> Do you think the Charlottesville boys were Obama supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "the Don rally?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> I think I'm watching hitler rallies.
> All white, chanting
Click to expand...

Where did anyone "attack the old man?"

All you have is hate unconstrained by facts.


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our knees news def
> "Fascism definition is - a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a  ..".
> White separatists? Hardly antifa.
> Notice you quote the knees news def of liberal.
> Not the real def.
> Latin, liber, free
> "for the individual and small gov"
> All my corporate multimillionaire buddies are
Click to expand...

That would exclude the Italians, who all scholars admit as being the originators of fascism.


----------



## ph3iron

WinterBorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’d be interested in what you think conservatism and mainstream right wing politics is.
Click to expand...

Not don the con criminality.
Ah well his cult thinks he's a criminal and still love him
The def fits all white nationalists?


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our knees news def
> "Fascism definition is - a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a  ..".
> White separatists? Hardly antifa.
> Notice you quote the knees news def of liberal.
> Not the real def.
> Latin, liber, free
> "for the individual and small gov"
> All my corporate multimillionaire buddies are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would exclude the Italians, who all scholars admit as being the originators of fascism.
Click to expand...

1915, Mussolini wasn't exactly all Italians.
Remember they strung him up.?
At least he was hitters god


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our knees news def
> "Fascism definition is - a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a  ..".
> White separatists? Hardly antifa.
> Notice you quote the knees news def of liberal.
> Not the real def.
> Latin, liber, free
> "for the individual and small gov"
> All my corporate multimillionaire buddies are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would exclude the Italians, who all scholars admit as being the originators of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1915, Mussolini wasn't exactly all Italians.
> Remember they strung him up.?
> At least he was hitters god
Click to expand...

What's your point?  Italian fascists weren't racists.  Yet you claim racism is a fundamental feature of fascism.  Your claim is obvious bullshit.


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't seethe white boys at the Don rally attacking the old man?
> Breaking the BBC guys glasses?
> Do you think the Charlottesville boys were Obama supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "the Don rally?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> I think I'm watching hitler rallies.
> All white, chanting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did anyone "attack the old man?"
> 
> All you have is hate unconstrained by facts.
Click to expand...


Like dons 6000 lies?
I'll look for the rally.
Don't you remember don egged them on?
it is said his egging caused the guy to kill 9 Jews in the synagogue but I'm sure you don't believe it


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't seethe white boys at the Don rally attacking the old man?
> Breaking the BBC guys glasses?
> Do you think the Charlottesville boys were Obama supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "the Don rally?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> I think I'm watching hitler rallies.
> All white, chanting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did anyone "attack the old man?"
> 
> All you have is hate unconstrained by facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like dons 6000 lies?
> I'll look for the rally.
> Don't you remember don egged them on?
> it is said his egging caused the guy to kill 9 Jews in the synagogue but I'm sure you don't believe it
Click to expand...

Fake news.


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our knees news def
> "Fascism definition is - a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a  ..".
> White separatists? Hardly antifa.
> Notice you quote the knees news def of liberal.
> Not the real def.
> Latin, liber, free
> "for the individual and small gov"
> All my corporate multimillionaire buddies are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would exclude the Italians, who all scholars admit as being the originators of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1915, Mussolini wasn't exactly all Italians.
> Remember they strung him up.?
> At least he was hitters god
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point?  Italian fascists weren't racists.  Yet you claim racism is a fundamental feature of fascism.  Your claim is obvious bullshit.
Click to expand...


Obvious to you darlin.
Def says fascists "exhalt race "
That means they are not racists?
Thanks for your 2 nd grade insult btw.
It really adds to your argument.


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our knees news def
> "Fascism definition is - a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a  ..".
> White separatists? Hardly antifa.
> Notice you quote the knees news def of liberal.
> Not the real def.
> Latin, liber, free
> "for the individual and small gov"
> All my corporate multimillionaire buddies are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would exclude the Italians, who all scholars admit as being the originators of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1915, Mussolini wasn't exactly all Italians.
> Remember they strung him up.?
> At least he was hitters god
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point?  Italian fascists weren't racists.  Yet you claim racism is a fundamental feature of fascism.  Your claim is obvious bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obvious to you darlin.
> Def says fascists "exhalt race "
> That means they are not racists?
> Thanks for your 2 nd grade insult btw.
> It really adds to your argument.
Click to expand...

What def?   The facts say Italian fascists didn't give a crap about race.

You're an imbecile totally unencumbered by facts or logic.


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't seethe white boys at the Don rally attacking the old man?
> Breaking the BBC guys glasses?
> Do you think the Charlottesville boys were Obama supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> What is "the Don rally?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> I think I'm watching hitler rallies.
> All white, chanting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did anyone "attack the old man?"
> 
> All you have is hate unconstrained by facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like dons 6000 lies?
> I'll look for the rally.
> Don't you remember don egged them on?
> it is said his egging caused the guy to kill 9 Jews in the synagogue but I'm sure you don't believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news.
Click to expand...


Knees news in the ROW?
"The more you watch, the more uninformed you get?"
"I'll tell that to the Jewish relatives"


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "the Don rally?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> I think I'm watching hitler rallies.
> All white, chanting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did anyone "attack the old man?"
> 
> All you have is hate unconstrained by facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like dons 6000 lies?
> I'll look for the rally.
> Don't you remember don egged them on?
> it is said his egging caused the guy to kill 9 Jews in the synagogue but I'm sure you don't believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knees news in the ROW?
> "The more you watch, the more uninformed you get?"
> "I'll tell that to the Jewish relatives"
Click to expand...

I'm sure that won't be the first time you have lied to them.


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our knees news def
> "Fascism definition is - a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a  ..".
> White separatists? Hardly antifa.
> Notice you quote the knees news def of liberal.
> Not the real def.
> Latin, liber, free
> "for the individual and small gov"
> All my corporate multimillionaire buddies are
> 
> 
> 
> That would exclude the Italians, who all scholars admit as being the originators of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1915, Mussolini wasn't exactly all Italians.
> Remember they strung him up.?
> At least he was hitters god
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point?  Italian fascists weren't racists.  Yet you claim racism is a fundamental feature of fascism.  Your claim is obvious bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obvious to you darlin.
> Def says fascists "exhalt race "
> That means they are not racists?
> Thanks for your 2 nd grade insult btw.
> It really adds to your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What def?   The facts say Italian fascists didn't give a crap about race.
> 
> You're an imbecile totally unencumbered by facts or logic.
Click to expand...

What facts?
I'm just quoting definitions.
A pity you don't have enough education to read them.
Just dumb insults.
You obviously have never been in real debates.
First rule.
Don't insult.
You've lost.
Ah well child pic what do we expect


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> I think I'm watching hitler rallies.
> All white, chanting
> 
> 
> 
> Where did anyone "attack the old man?"
> 
> All you have is hate unconstrained by facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like dons 6000 lies?
> I'll look for the rally.
> Don't you remember don egged them on?
> it is said his egging caused the guy to kill 9 Jews in the synagogue but I'm sure you don't believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knees news in the ROW?
> "The more you watch, the more uninformed you get?"
> "I'll tell that to the Jewish relatives"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that won't be the first time you have lied to them.
Click to expand...

Lied to who?


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would exclude the Italians, who all scholars admit as being the originators of fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 1915, Mussolini wasn't exactly all Italians.
> Remember they strung him up.?
> At least he was hitters god
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point?  Italian fascists weren't racists.  Yet you claim racism is a fundamental feature of fascism.  Your claim is obvious bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obvious to you darlin.
> Def says fascists "exhalt race "
> That means they are not racists?
> Thanks for your 2 nd grade insult btw.
> It really adds to your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What def?   The facts say Italian fascists didn't give a crap about race.
> 
> You're an imbecile totally unencumbered by facts or logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> I'm just quoting definitions.
> A pity you don't have enough education to read them.
> Just dumb insults.
> You obviously have never been in real debates.
> First rule.
> Don't insult.
> You've lost.
> Ah well child pic what do we expect
Click to expand...

You haven't quoted anything, you fucking moron.

Logic and facts are wasted on SJW morons.  Insults and ridicule are the only thing that has any effect on them.


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1915, Mussolini wasn't exactly all Italians.
> Remember they strung him up.?
> At least he was hitters god
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Italian fascists weren't racists.  Yet you claim racism is a fundamental feature of fascism.  Your claim is obvious bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obvious to you darlin.
> Def says fascists "exhalt race "
> That means they are not racists?
> Thanks for your 2 nd grade insult btw.
> It really adds to your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What def?   The facts say Italian fascists didn't give a crap about race.
> 
> You're an imbecile totally unencumbered by facts or logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> I'm just quoting definitions.
> A pity you don't have enough education to read them.
> Just dumb insults.
> You obviously have never been in real debates.
> First rule.
> Don't insult.
> You've lost.
> Ah well child pic what do we expect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't quoted anything, you fucking moron.
> 
> Logic and facts are wasted on SJW morons.  Insults and ridicule are the only thing that has any effect on them.
Click to expand...


I've quoted you definitions darlin.
It's called dictionaries.
Btw "trump rallies are famous for violence"
El Paso was one, there are many more

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...o-rally/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0a8c46cdb503

Ever asked yourself why you have to say fuck every other post?
Lack of vocabulary?
Keep it up.
You are constant source of amusement to mt Oz friends


----------



## bripat9643

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Italian fascists weren't racists.  Yet you claim racism is a fundamental feature of fascism.  Your claim is obvious bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious to you darlin.
> Def says fascists "exhalt race "
> That means they are not racists?
> Thanks for your 2 nd grade insult btw.
> It really adds to your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What def?   The facts say Italian fascists didn't give a crap about race.
> 
> You're an imbecile totally unencumbered by facts or logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> I'm just quoting definitions.
> A pity you don't have enough education to read them.
> Just dumb insults.
> You obviously have never been in real debates.
> First rule.
> Don't insult.
> You've lost.
> Ah well child pic what do we expect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't quoted anything, you fucking moron.
> 
> Logic and facts are wasted on SJW morons.  Insults and ridicule are the only thing that has any effect on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've quoted you definitions darlin.
> It's called dictionaries.
> Btw "trump rallies are famous for violence"
> El Paso was one, there are many more
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...o-rally/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0a8c46cdb503
> 
> Ever asked yourself why you have to say fuck every other post?
> Lack of vocabulary?
> Keep it up.
> You are constant source of amusement to mt Oz friends
Click to expand...

You have posted no definitions other than your own, moron.


----------



## ph3iron

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious to you darlin.
> Def says fascists "exhalt race "
> That means they are not racists?
> Thanks for your 2 nd grade insult btw.
> It really adds to your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> What def?   The facts say Italian fascists didn't give a crap about race.
> 
> You're an imbecile totally unencumbered by facts or logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> I'm just quoting definitions.
> A pity you don't have enough education to read them.
> Just dumb insults.
> You obviously have never been in real debates.
> First rule.
> Don't insult.
> You've lost.
> Ah well child pic what do we expect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't quoted anything, you fucking moron.
> 
> Logic and facts are wasted on SJW morons.  Insults and ridicule are the only thing that has any effect on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've quoted you definitions darlin.
> It's called dictionaries.
> Btw "trump rallies are famous for violence"
> El Paso was one, there are many more
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...o-rally/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0a8c46cdb503
> 
> Ever asked yourself why you have to say fuck every other post?
> Lack of vocabulary?
> Keep it up.
> You are constant source of amusement to mt Oz friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have posted no definitions other than your own, moron.
Click to expand...

Moron?
Can't resist
The link above didn't work?
Do I really have to copy and paste the dictionary ?
I thought you would be capable of doing that.
Ah well amusement over UEFA now, if you ever heard of that.!!!!
Keep your kiddie pic up,unconscious  self ?


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248927
> 
> 
> 
> Obama as not a bigot, racist, hate monger, fraud, business cheat, liar, adulterer, woman assaulter.
Click to expand...

Um...Obama was unquestionably the *worst* *racist* to _ever_ sit in the White House (which is saying a lot considering Woodrow Wilson and Lyndon B. Johnson both say in the White House).


> “That’s just how white people will do ya” - Barack Hussein Obama


And let’s not even get into his quotes and actions as president. He’s a piece of shit and a horrible racist.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> How did Obama destroy the Constitution?  Can't wait to hear  it.


OMG...where do I begin?

How about using the IRS to attack and suppress political opposition?

How about bypassing Congress to grant amnesty?

How about the execution of American citizens without due process?

How about spying on reporters such as Sharyl Attkisson?

How about “Operation Choke Point” to subvert the 2nd Amendment?

How about the half a dozen alterations to Obamacare after it was law?
Here some links for you to scope out before you attempt to challenge these facts. Believe me, you’ll really want to do your homework before commenting.

President Obama's Top 10 Constitutional Violations Of 2013

Top 10 Ways Obama Violated the Constitution during His Presidency

Obama Leaves the Constitution Weaker Than He Found It - The Atlantic


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> I can't believe that you think you know the Constitution and are arguing that Trump has the power to forego Congress & build his stupid wall.


Except that I *don’t*. In fact, I have vehemently argued that President Trump is dead wrong for trying to achieve the wall through a declaration of a “National Emergency”.

You are such a partisan hack. You make assumptions and false accusations all day.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Show me where Obama showed hate toward white people?


Just did! Scope out post #2675. It would serve you well to stop pledging blind loyalty to the left and start educating yourself on what is going on. Just say’n.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> You didn't seethe white boys at the Don rally attacking the old man?


Oh you mean the “old man” who physically assaulted them _first_? Yeah, we saw that. What about it? Self-defense is 100% legal in the U.S.


ph3iron said:


> Do you think the Charlottesville boys were Obama supporters?


Uh..._yeah_. The Antifa thug assholes assaulting everyone and tearing down statues of Americans in Charlottesville absolutely were Obama supporters.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> You do know the IRS banned more left groups than right?


You do know that you just made that up, right? For starters, sweetie, *nobody* was “banned”. They were denied a tax status (one way or another) to ensure they couldn’t form their groups. And it’s an undeniable fact that it _only_ happened to conservatives. That’s why Lois Lerner pleaded the 5th and destroyed her hard drive. And it’s why the Obama Administration then “lost” all backups of Lois Lerner’s hard drive.

Grow up already. Stop making shit up. Act like an adult.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Is he out of jail for plagiarism yet?


Once again ph3iron is caught illustrating her ignorance. He didn’t go to jail for plagiarism, sweetie. He went to prison for violation of campaign finance laws.


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> I’d be interested in what you *think* conservatism and mainstream right wing politics is.


It’s not a matter of what I _think_. It’s a matter of *fact*. Government gets smaller and *less* powerful  the further you move to the right (which is why libertarianism is further right than conservatism and sovereign citizen is further right than libertarianism). Therefore, it is literally impossible to have right-wing totalitarianism. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. So here you go. This sums it up flawlessly.


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> They're not marching towards fascism, they're marching towards Stalinist Communism.


It’s the exact same thing. Both are totalitarianism.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not marching towards fascism, they're marching towards Stalinist Communism.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the exact same thing. Both are totalitarianism.
Click to expand...


There's a difference.


----------



## MAGAman

fascism
_noun_

an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.


----------



## impuretrash

MAGAman said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.



Where'd you get that retarded ass definition, from Glenn Beck?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> White separatists? Hardly antifa.


Fascism doesn’t tolerate independent thought or any action which deviates from the approved ideology - and any dissent is met with violence. That is the quintessential essence of Antifa.


----------



## Pogo

impuretrash said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that retarded ass definition, from Glenn Beck?
Click to expand...


He went to the Oxford Dictionary, and then edited what it says because he's a dishonest hack.

The original:

>>
*fascism*


*NOUN*
mass noun
1An authoritarian and *nationalistic right-wing* system of government and social organization. <<
​Dishonest hacks.  SO predictable.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’d be interested in what you *think* conservatism and mainstream right wing politics is.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a matter of what I _think_. It’s a matter of *fact*. Government gets smaller and *less* powerful  the further you move to the right (which is why libertarianism is further right than conservatism and sovereign citizen is further right than libertarianism). Therefore, it is literally impossible to have right-wing totalitarianism. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. So here you go. This sums it up flawlessly.
Click to expand...



OMG OMG here he goes again, the same turd Buttsoiler tried to float in this bowl before he changed his name to hide his past ---- the retardo concept that "the difference between political Left and Right is 'how big the government is'".  

Some Buttsoilers just never learn.  But they don't let the fact that they have zero aptitude for political science get in the way of starting Doublethinkian bullshit threads like this one.

Stay assy, Buttsoiler.  Fucking moron.


----------



## MAGAman

impuretrash said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that retarded ass definition, from Glenn Beck?
Click to expand...

No.

From reality.


----------



## impuretrash

MAGAman said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that retarded ass definition, from Glenn Beck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> From reality.
Click to expand...


reality huh? thats a funny way of saying "my butt"


----------



## MAGAman

impuretrash said:


> reality huh? thats a funny way of saying "my butt"


No. It's an adult response to your childish hate.


----------



## impuretrash

MAGAman said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> reality huh? thats a funny way of saying "my butt"
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's an adult response to your childish hate.
Click to expand...


What's childish is changing the definition of a word and then lying about it.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> White separatists? Hardly antifa.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism doesn’t tolerate independent thought or any action which deviates from the approved ideology - and any dissent is met with violence. That is the quintessential essence of Antifa.
Click to expand...


And the white separatist boys.
Why don'tyou mention them?
Both sides?


----------



## ph3iron

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that retarded ass definition, from Glenn Beck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went to the Oxford Dictionary, and then edited what it says because he's a dishonest hack.
> 
> The original:
> 
> >>
> *fascism*
> 
> 
> *NOUN*
> mass noun
> 1An authoritarian and *nationalistic right-wing* system of government and social organization. <<
> ​Dishonest hacks.  SO predictable.
Click to expand...

Dishonest and uneducated.
I thought I'd gone nuts for a minute.
Hey, what does the Oxford dic know?


----------



## ph3iron

MAGAman said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that retarded ass definition, from Glenn Beck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> From reality.
Click to expand...

This zero college white boy doesn't even know the def of MAGA! Our WWII Nazi group name.
Or maybe he does??


----------



## impuretrash

ph3iron said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that retarded ass definition, from Glenn Beck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> From reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This zero college white boy doesn't even know the def of MAGA! Our WWII Nazi group name.
> Or maybe he does??
Click to expand...


Judging someone based on race is what tolerant people do.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> White separatists? Hardly antifa.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism doesn’t tolerate independent thought or any action which deviates from the approved ideology - and any dissent is met with violence. That is the quintessential essence of Antifa.
Click to expand...


I wish you would preface your posts with "in my opinion"
Amusing how we are ignoring dictionary Defs today
Anti fa

a political protest movement comprising autonomous groups affiliated by their militant opposition to fascism and other forms of extreme right-wing ideology.
"Saturday's rally had the support of Antifa, whose sworn enemy is the far right"

Opposition to fascism?
Not quite as good as our MAGA PhD who substituted left for right in the Oxford dic def.
Hilarious stuff!!


----------



## ph3iron

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’d be interested in what you *think* conservatism and mainstream right wing politics is.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a matter of what I _think_. It’s a matter of *fact*. Government gets smaller and *less* powerful  the further you move to the right (which is why libertarianism is further right than conservatism and sovereign citizen is further right than libertarianism). Therefore, it is literally impossible to have right-wing totalitarianism. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. So here you go. This sums it up flawlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG here he goes again, the same turd Buttsoiler tried to float in this bowl before he changed his name to hide his past ---- the retardo concept that "the difference between political Left and Right is 'how big the government is'".
> 
> Some Buttsoilers just never learn.  But they don't let the fact that they have zero aptitude for political science get in the way of starting Doublethinkian bullshit threads like this one.
> 
> Stay assy, Buttsoiler.  Fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Who was buttsoiler out of interest?


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and progressive *left-wing system of government *and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that retarded ass definition, from Glenn Beck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> From reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This zero college white boy doesn't even know the def of MAGA! Our WWII Nazi group name.
> Or maybe he does??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging someone based on race is what tolerant people do.
Click to expand...


Your attempt at sarcasm is weak.


----------



## Pogo

ph3iron said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’d be interested in what you *think* conservatism and mainstream right wing politics is.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a matter of what I _think_. It’s a matter of *fact*. Government gets smaller and *less* powerful  the further you move to the right (which is why libertarianism is further right than conservatism and sovereign citizen is further right than libertarianism). Therefore, it is literally impossible to have right-wing totalitarianism. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. So here you go. This sums it up flawlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG here he goes again, the same turd Buttsoiler tried to float in this bowl before he changed his name to hide his past ---- the retardo concept that "the difference between political Left and Right is 'how big the government is'".
> 
> Some Buttsoilers just never learn.  But they don't let the fact that they have zero aptitude for political science get in the way of starting Doublethinkian bullshit threads like this one.
> 
> Stay assy, Buttsoiler.  Fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was buttsoiler out of interest?
Click to expand...


"Rottweiler".  (get it?  "Rottweiler = Buttsoiler" hee hee)

I believe some of his ploppings can still be found under that name too.  And there you'll find, that is if they carried over from the last site server transfer, Buttsoiler making the same inane political science charlatanism about "Left" and "Right" being about "how big the government is", despite the glaring case of say Nazi Germany.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’d be interested in what you *think* conservatism and mainstream right wing politics is.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a matter of what I _think_. It’s a matter of *fact*. Government gets smaller and *less* powerful  the further you move to the right (which is why libertarianism is further right than conservatism and sovereign citizen is further right than libertarianism). Therefore, it is literally impossible to have right-wing totalitarianism. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. So here you go. This sums it up flawlessly.
> 
> View attachment 249062
Click to expand...

"Facts" another PhD thesis.
Nothing like the conclusion of 8 years of in depth analysis


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’d be interested in what you *think* conservatism and mainstream right wing politics is.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a matter of what I _think_. It’s a matter of *fact*. Government gets smaller and *less* powerful  the further you move to the right (which is why libertarianism is further right than conservatism and sovereign citizen is further right than libertarianism). Therefore, it is literally impossible to have right-wing totalitarianism. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. So here you go. This sums it up flawlessly.
> 
> View attachment 249062
Click to expand...

Fact to you darlin and there's no shaking that.
Here's a few conspiracies of your Alex jones, beck disciple
The Top 9 Glenn Beck Conspiracy Theories | HuffPost
I'm sure these are incorrect "facts" to you too


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> In a "Fact Check" of the film, the Associated Press found that D'Souza provided little or no evidence for most of his claims


The left-wing Associated Mess? Seriously? 

Dinesh’s facts are all properly sourced and indisputable.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Here's a few conspiracies of your Alex jones, beck disciple
> 
> The Top 9 Glenn Beck Conspiracy Theories | HuffPost
> I'm sure these are incorrect "facts" to you too


HuffPo.... 

You clearly didn’t even read your own link. If you had, you wouldn’t have posted that absurd drivel.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> I'm just quoting definitions.


Uh...no you’re not. Here is a screen shot of the definition (from dictionary.com):


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not marching towards fascism, they're marching towards Stalinist Communism.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the exact same thing. Both are totalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a difference.
Click to expand...

No. Really. There *isn’t*. Both have a dictator. Both dictators controll all facets of society (including the economy and production). Both demand total deference to the state and the ideology.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not marching towards fascism, they're marching towards Stalinist Communism.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the exact same thing. Both are totalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Really. There *isn’t*. Both have a dictator. Both dictators controll all facets of society (including the economy and production). Both demand total deference to the state and the ideology.
Click to expand...


*shrug* it's complicated and the left/right spectrum is probably too simplistic but to say the left is marching towards anything other than Communism is false. That's exactly what they want.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no you’re not. Here is a screen shot of the definition (from dictionary.com):
> 
> View attachment 249183
Click to expand...

Isn't this Don?
White nationalism?
So I guess we pick the Dems that support our made up mind.
I must compare the Oxford dic to dictionary.
Dic has been around way longer I'm sure


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no you’re not. Here is a screen shot of the definition (from dictionary.com):
> 
> View attachment 249183
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't this Don?
> White nationalism?
> So I guess we pick the Defs that support our made up mind.
> I must compare the Oxford dic to dictionary.
> Dic has been around way longer I'm sure
Click to expand...


Now I see apparently even though dictionary.com (an on line thing)
I think supports the Oxford.
You have to believe fascism  is a right wing thing.
It's now trying to be twisted into some left wing dictator thing by boys who never heard of Wall Street (all commies I guess)
Have you seen the Mussolini (the fascist creator) BBC doc??
1915, originally a socialist, quickly converted?
He was the ultimate right wing guy 
Taught Hitler
What can be clearer?
Facism is a right wing thing.
Thought you would be proud


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no you’re not. Here is a screen shot of the definition (from dictionary.com):
> 
> View attachment 249183
Click to expand...

Emphasizing nationalism and racism ?
And what is your point again?
Wall Street is planning another Stalin?


----------



## Pogo

ph3iron said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no you’re not. Here is a screen shot of the definition (from dictionary.com):
> 
> View attachment 249183
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't this Don?
> White nationalism?
> So I guess we pick the Defs that support our made up mind.
> I must compare the Oxford dic to dictionary.
> Dic has been around way longer I'm sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see apparently even though dictionary.com (an on line thing)
> I think supports the Oxford.
> You have to believe fascism  is a right wing thing.
> It's now trying to be twisted into some left wing dictator thing by boys who never heard of Wall Street (all commies I guess)
> Have you seen the Mussolini (the fascist creator) BBC doc??
> 1915, originally a socialist, quickly converted?
> He was the ultimate right wing guy
> Taught Hitler
> What can be clearer?
> Facism is a right wing thing.
> Thought you would be proud
Click to expand...


The reason Buttsoiler and his ilk have this neurotic need to revise known political histories into their own opposites, even deliberately editing the Oxford Dic, is that they enslave themselves to Association Fallacy, the retarded thinking that says "if one, then all".  In their childish simplistic world they think "if fascism is on the right, and I'm on the right, that would make me a fascist (already a non sequitur), therefore the facts must be changed to protect the conclusion".  And off they go trying to turn history inside out.  And for no good reason, just to protect themselves from _their own fallacy_, which nobody forced them to adopt in the first place.

It's how he earns the name "Buttsoiler", that kind of retardo thinking.

Indeed he's done exactly that in his own oxymoronic title for this thread, trying to join to magnetic-pole opposites into one, to wit "Liberal" and "fascism".  A hackblogger named Jonah Goldberg did the same thing in a book written for useful idiots, and Buttsoiler bought it.  Goldberg even conflated both "Liberal" and "fascist" with "the left", which Buttsoiler also has a history of, and which are of course three different things.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not marching towards fascism, they're marching towards Stalinist Communism.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the exact same thing. Both are totalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Really. There *isn’t*. Both have a dictator. Both dictators controll all facets of society (including the economy and production). Both demand total deference to the state and the ideology.
Click to expand...

you forgot RIGHT WING


----------



## impuretrash

I think the four-quadrant political spectrum chart is the one most in line with reality.




Although it's probably too simplistic. Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany had economic systems that most people would consider far left coupled with social policies that trended towards the extreme right.


----------



## danielpalos

hey fellow lefties, lets proclaim we have to convince the right wing to muster first, before we can implement any extreme fascism.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.


Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> you forgot RIGHT WING


Please explain to the class how fascism is further to the right of libertarianism.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
Click to expand...


What about Nazi social policies? Far right or far left?


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> What about Nazi social policies? Far right or far left?


Well that’s easy....just ask yourself: where does all of the anti-semitism come from? The left. Every college campus supports Palestine and bashes jews. Every elected left-wing representative opposes Israel. Hell, have you been paying attention to Congress this week? The Democrats turned on each other because their anti-semitism got so out of control.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Nazi social policies? Far right or far left?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s easy....just ask yourself: where does all of the anti-semitism come from? The left. Every college campus supports Palestine and bashes jews. Every elected left-wing representative opposes Israel. Hell, have you been paying attention to Congress this week? The Democrats turned on each other because their anti-semitism got so out of control.
Click to expand...


There was a lot more to Nazi Germany's social policies than just anti-semitism. Also, criticism of Israel is not the same thing anyway.


----------



## danielpalos

FDR was a "liberal socialist' as compared to more right wing "national socialists".


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> There was a lot more to Nazi Germany's social policies than just anti-semitism. Also, criticism of Israel is not the same thing anyway.


You do realize that every time you ask a question and I answer it, you move the goalposts. Fascism is left-wing. It’s indisputable. It is totalitarianism which is the polar opposite of the right-wing ideology. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all: anarchy.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot more to Nazi Germany's social policies than just anti-semitism. Also, criticism of Israel is not the same thing anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that every time you ask a question and I answer it, you move the goalposts. Fascism is left-wing. It’s indisputable. It is totalitarianism which is the polar opposite of the right-wing ideology. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all: anarchy.
Click to expand...


Is pro-life stance a right or left position?


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> Is pro-life stance a right or left position?


Pro-life is a right-wing stance. Please tell me you don’t think that the people who were shoving human beings into ovens and gas showers were “pro-life”.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is pro-life stance a right or left position?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-life is a right-wing stance. Please tell me you don’t think that the people who were shoving human beings into ovens and gas showers were “pro-life”.
Click to expand...


Were the people who dropped two nukes on Japanese civilians pro life?


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is pro-life stance a right or left position?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-life is a right-wing stance. Please tell me you don’t think that the people who were shoving human beings into ovens and gas showers were “pro-life”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the people who dropped two nukes on Japanese civilians pro life?
Click to expand...

Uh...Japan attacked us (completely unprovoked) at Pearl Harbor. Dropping two nuclear bombs on them is what is known as “self defense” or “defense”. 

Did Jews in Poland, France, or Germany attack Adolf Hitler? Did they bomb him?


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is pro-life stance a right or left position?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-life is a right-wing stance. Please tell me you don’t think that the people who were shoving human beings into ovens and gas showers were “pro-life”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the people who dropped two nukes on Japanese civilians pro life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...Japan attacked us (completely unprovoked) at Pearl Harbor. Dropping two nuclear bombs on them is what is known as “self defense” or “defense”.
> 
> Did Jews in Poland, France, or Germany attack Adolf Hitler? Did they bomb him?
Click to expand...


Did the civilians of Japan have any say in what the imperial government did? Or no?


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> Did the civilians of Japan have any say in what the imperial government did? Or no?


Absolutely. They could have done what George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, and Thomas Jefferson did with _our_ “imperial government”. They chose to support their government instead.

With each post you stretch further and more desperately. You even went so far as attempt to claim that the Nazis were “pro-life” until I saved you from falling off of that cliff. And then you tried to compare the U.S. defending themselves to the holocaust. Geezus man, stop digging. You’re already in a while you can’t get out of and you’re  making a complete and total fool out of yourself along the way.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the civilians of Japan have any say in what the imperial government did? Or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. They could have done what George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, and Thomas Jefferson did with _our_ “imperial government”. They chose to support their government instead.
> 
> With each post you stretch further and more desperately. You even went so far as attempt to claim that the Nazis were “pro-life” until I saved you from falling off of that cliff. And then you tried to compare the U.S. defending themselves to the holocaust. Geezus man, stop digging. You’re already in a while you can’t get out of and you’re  making a complete and total fool out of yourself along the way.
Click to expand...


I'm only trying to have a discussion, you're the one who's getting all upset. You're free to disagree with me but I think the Nazis and Fascist italy had socially conservative ideas and much of what they did was to preserve the traditional values of their respective nations.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot more to Nazi Germany's social policies than just anti-semitism. Also, criticism of Israel is not the same thing anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that every time you ask a question and I answer it, you move the goalposts. Fascism is left-wing. It’s indisputable. It is totalitarianism which is the polar opposite of the right-wing ideology. The further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all: anarchy.
Click to expand...


It's so "indisputable" that when y'all history revisionists look up a definition and find it says the opposite of your revisionism, you revise it and post it here without a link.  Until it gets busted.

That's some "indisputable" shit, moron.

Buttsoiler, your ignorance of both political science and history is like a black hole in space comprised of negative numbers.  You've now descended all the way to where you were before under your previous name, pushing this unmitigated and laughable crapola that "the difference between right and left is how big the government is".  This is clueless enough to make Special Ed look almost rational, that's how deep you are.  This is the same shit you tried to pull under your previous name and why you had to leave the board in shame and then try to come back with a new name.  You're a complete fraud.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Nazi social policies? Far right or far left?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s easy....just ask yourself: where does all of the anti-semitism come from? The left. Every college campus supports Palestine and bashes jews. Every elected left-wing representative opposes Israel. Hell, have you been paying attention to Congress this week? The Democrats turned on each other because their anti-semitism got so out of control.
Click to expand...


WRONG AGAIN Buttsoiler.

Racism and bigotry cannot develop without a core belief in _striated classes_, one (ruling) class being designated to rule over ('inferior') classes.  That's where racism comes from, that's where religious persecution comes from, that's where any kind of social discrimination comes from.  And that's a conservative principle.  That's why as we always note, you don't have to be a bigot to be a conservative, not at all, but you DO have to be a conservative to be a bigot.  There's no other way to get there.

See the Klan for a domestic example, who were the American fascists before fascism had a name.  Again, like the Nazis, emphasis on tradition, hyperpatriotism, Christianism and past glories, even persecution of Jews.  Same damn thing.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
Click to expand...


Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the name of the party before Hitler even joined it.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The ACTUAL socialists in Germany were his rivals that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.

As I said, you're a black hole of negative-knowledge.  The weird thing is that you keep coming back with the same shit expecting different results after you've been schooled.

And if you want to hang your hat on "b-but but it's in the name" essplain to the class how many grapes and how many nuts are in a box of Grape Nuts.  Essplain how the Pennsylvania Dutch are from Holland.  Essplain how the band "10.000 Maniacs" can fit on a stage.  Essplain how the German Democratic Republic, the DPRK, or the Democratic Republic of Congo were ever "democratic".  HEY, IT'S IN THE NAME.

Fucking MORON.


----------



## ph3iron

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the name of the party before Hitler even joined it.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The ACTUAL socialists in Germany were his rivals that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.
> 
> As I said, you're a black hole of negative-knowledge.  The weird thing is that you keep coming back with the same shit expecting different results after you've been schooled.
> 
> And if you want to hang your hat on "b-but but it's in the name" essplain to the class how many grapes and how many nuts are in a box of Grape Nuts.  Essplain how the Pennsylvania Dutch are from Holland.  Essplain how the band "10.000 Maniacs" can fit on a stage.  Essplain how the German Democratic Republic, the DPRK, or the Democratic Republic of Congo were ever "democratic".  HEY, IT'S IN THE NAME.
> 
> Fucking MORON.
Click to expand...

Nice foul mouth.
Dead giveaway for zero college.
Do you speak like this all the time?
Got any kids to indoctrinate in foul mouth?
Ah well, socialist.
Adolf was as left wing as you can get?
And yet you say hitler hated socialism?
He didn't go along
Looks like we agree he hated them.
That's why he insisted on calling his party the NATIONAL socialist party.
He inserted national to make it right wing.
Isn't the Oxford dictionary def of facism enough for you?


----------



## ph3iron

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the name of the party before Hitler even joined it.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The ACTUAL socialists in Germany were his rivals that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.
> 
> As I said, you're a black hole of negative-knowledge.  The weird thing is that you keep coming back with the same shit expecting different results after you've been schooled.
> 
> And if you want to hang your hat on "b-but but it's in the name" essplain to the class how many grapes and how many nuts are in a box of Grape Nuts.  Essplain how the Pennsylvania Dutch are from Holland.  Essplain how the band "10.000 Maniacs" can fit on a stage.  Essplain how the German Democratic Republic, the DPRK, or the Democratic Republic of Congo were ever "democratic".  HEY, IT'S IN THE NAME.
> 
> Fucking MORON.
Click to expand...


Schooled?
By trump u?
Hope this helps
Were the Nazis Socialists?
Gawd I'll be reading hitler would be a member of anti fa next


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
Click to expand...

I 
I expect you saw where I said adolf  hated the left wing.?
That's why he insisted his new workers party be call the NATIONAL socialist party
This may help
Were the Nazis Socialists?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Nazi social policies? Far right or far left?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s easy....just ask yourself: where does all of the anti-semitism come from? The left. Every college campus supports Palestine and bashes jews. Every elected left-wing representative opposes Israel. Hell, have you been paying attention to Congress this week? The Democrats turned on each other because their anti-semitism got so out of control.
Click to expand...

In your opinion.
EVERY REP?
College.
Amusing how my engineer kids never mention the profs.
Too busy studying.
Why do you have such black and white opinions? Must be nice
You might want to read up on how the Brits screwed the Palestinians after WWII.
Arabs were on our side in WWII, Brits promised them a homeland.
They had been there for 2000 years
Then the Rothschild uk bank funded the Suez Canal and got a homeland in return.
God bless the Jews, they have been screwed by everybody. Including us who turned their ship around. They were all lefties?
Absolutely it was their promised land.
Romans said the same thing about Britain when they were there 2000 years ago
Amazing how All the left and NONE of the right bashes them.
Wow


----------



## Pogo

ph3iron said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the name of the party before Hitler even joined it.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The ACTUAL socialists in Germany were his rivals that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.
> 
> As I said, you're a black hole of negative-knowledge.  The weird thing is that you keep coming back with the same shit expecting different results after you've been schooled.
> 
> And if you want to hang your hat on "b-but but it's in the name" essplain to the class how many grapes and how many nuts are in a box of Grape Nuts.  Essplain how the Pennsylvania Dutch are from Holland.  Essplain how the band "10.000 Maniacs" can fit on a stage.  Essplain how the German Democratic Republic, the DPRK, or the Democratic Republic of Congo were ever "democratic".  HEY, IT'S IN THE NAME.
> 
> Fucking MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice foul mouth.
> Dead giveaway for zero college.
> Do you speak like this all the time?
> Got any kids to indoctrinate in foul mouth?
> Ah well, socialist.
> Adolf was as left wing as you can get?
> And yet you say hitler hated socialism?
> He didn't go along
> Looks like we agree he hated them.
> That's why he insisted on calling his party the NATIONAL socialist party.
> He inserted national to make it right wing.
> Isn't the Oxford dictionary def of facism enough for you?
Click to expand...


You look confused.  I'm the guy who busted that fake-Oxford dic revised definition the other day and identified where it came from.

Member?

As for Buttsoilier he IS a fucking moron so fuck the fuck him, and I'll write whichever way works for the occasion, thank you very fucking much.


----------



## Pogo

ph3iron said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the name of the party before Hitler even joined it.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The ACTUAL socialists in Germany were his rivals that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.
> 
> As I said, you're a black hole of negative-knowledge.  The weird thing is that you keep coming back with the same shit expecting different results after you've been schooled.
> 
> And if you want to hang your hat on "b-but but it's in the name" essplain to the class how many grapes and how many nuts are in a box of Grape Nuts.  Essplain how the Pennsylvania Dutch are from Holland.  Essplain how the band "10.000 Maniacs" can fit on a stage.  Essplain how the German Democratic Republic, the DPRK, or the Democratic Republic of Congo were ever "democratic".  HEY, IT'S IN THE NAME.
> 
> Fucking MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schooled?
> By trump u?
> Hope this helps
> Were the Nazis Socialists?
> Gawd I'll be reading hitler would be a member of anti fa next
Click to expand...


From the link:

>> According to historians, the complicated moniker reveals more about* the image the party wanted to project *and the constituency it aimed to build than it did about the Nazis’ true political goals, which were building a state based on racial superiority and brute-force governance.

Given that Nazism is traditionally held to be an extreme right-wing ideology, the party’s conspicuous use of the term “socialist” — which refers to a political system normally plotted on the far-left end of the ideological spectrum — has long been a source of confusion, not to mention heated debate among partisans seeking to distance themselves from the genocidal taint of Nazi Germany.

... And whatever premises the party may have started with, by 1930 Hitler’s party was “socialist” only to take advantage of the emotional value of the word, and a “workers’ party” in order to lure the most energetic social force. As with Hitler’s protestations of belief in tradition, in conservative values, or in Christianity, the socialist slogans were merely movable ideological props to serve as camouflage and confuse the enemy. <<​
--- exactly as I already laid out.


----------



## ph3iron

Pogo said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the name of the party before Hitler even joined it.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The ACTUAL socialists in Germany were his rivals that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.
> 
> As I said, you're a black hole of negative-knowledge.  The weird thing is that you keep coming back with the same shit expecting different results after you've been schooled.
> 
> And if you want to hang your hat on "b-but but it's in the name" essplain to the class how many grapes and how many nuts are in a box of Grape Nuts.  Essplain how the Pennsylvania Dutch are from Holland.  Essplain how the band "10.000 Maniacs" can fit on a stage.  Essplain how the German Democratic Republic, the DPRK, or the Democratic Republic of Congo were ever "democratic".  HEY, IT'S IN THE NAME.
> 
> Fucking MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schooled?
> By trump u?
> Hope this helps
> Were the Nazis Socialists?
> Gawd I'll be reading hitler would be a member of anti fa next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link:
> 
> >> According to historians, the complicated moniker reveals more about* the image the party wanted to project *and the constituency it aimed to build than it did about the Nazis’ true political goals, which were building a state based on racial superiority and brute-force governance.
> 
> Given that Nazism is traditionally held to be an extreme right-wing ideology, the party’s conspicuous use of the term “socialist” — which refers to a political system normally plotted on the far-left end of the ideological spectrum — has long been a source of confusion, not to mention heated debate among partisans seeking to distance themselves from the genocidal taint of Nazi Germany.
> 
> ... And whatever premises the party may have started with, by 1930 Hitler’s party was “socialist” only to take advantage of the emotional value of the word, and a “workers’ party” in order to lure the most energetic social force. As with Hitler’s protestations of belief in tradition, in conservative values, or in Christianity, the socialist slogans were merely movable ideological props to serve as camouflage and confuse the enemy. <<​
> --- exactly as I already laid out.
Click to expand...

Never wrong are we?
Must be nice.
No advanced research again where people are always in doubt?


----------



## P@triot

Ladies & Gentlemen...would you like to see a hyper-partisan, ultra-ignorant, pathological *liar* take the beat down of a lifetime? Well...you’re about to!


Pogo said:


> Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the *name of the party before Hitler even joined it*.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The *ACTUAL* *socialists* in Germany *were* *his* *rivals* that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  *Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL*, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.


Did you catch that? First he claimed that “National Socialists” (ie NAZI) was the name of the party before Hitler *joined* them (keyword there - please remember that as we’ll need it for later). But just two sentences later, he claims the “National Socialists” were his *rivals*. Wait a second. Why would someone join their rivals? Remember, Pogo the Homo’s position is that Adolf Hitler “wasn’t” a socialist. So...uh..._why_ would he join them?

But wait! We’re not done folks. Nooooo. Not even close. Next this genius states that upon defeating them, he declared the party *illegal*. Uh....._what_?!? He joined a party that was his “rivals” and then he declared them “illegal” after he joined them? If he has joined the party, why the f*ck would he declare the party “illegal”?

So to recap: Hitler hates the NAZIS but joins the NAZIS but then declares the NAZIS illegal according to Pogo the Homo (even though we all know that the NAZIS ruled until Hitler’s death and were never “illegal” under him).

Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## P@triot

thanatos144 BluesLegend Cecilie1200 PoliticalChic Oddball buckeye45_73  I invite you all to look at the single biggest gaffe in USMB history in post #2741 above. Pogo tried to rewrite history and....let’s just say...it didn’t go so well for him.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> thanatos144 BluesLegend Cecilie1200 PoliticalChic Oddball buckeye45_73  I invite you all to look at the single biggest gaffe in USMB history in post #2741 above. Pogo tried to rewrite history and....let’s just say...it didn’t go so well for him.



I think I have Pogo on ignore.  If so, this would probably be why.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 BluesLegend Cecilie1200 PoliticalChic Oddball buckeye45_73  I invite you all to look at the single biggest gaffe in USMB history in post #2741 above. Pogo tried to rewrite history and....let’s just say...it didn’t go so well for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have Pogo on ignore.  If so, this would probably be why.
Click to expand...

I do too - but was responding to someone else which showed his INSANE attempt at re-writing history.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen...would you like to see a hyper-partisan, ultra-ignorant, pathological *liar* take the beat down of a lifetime? Well...you’re about to!
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the *name of the party before Hitler even joined it*.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The *ACTUAL* *socialists* in Germany *were* *his* *rivals* that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  *Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL*, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch that? First he claimed that “National Socialists” (ie NAZI) was the name of the party before Hitler *joined* them (keyword there - please remember that as we’ll need it for later). But just two sentences later, he claims the “National Socialists” were his *rivals*. Wait a second. Why would someone join their rivals? Remember, Pogo the Homo’s position is that Adolf Hitler “wasn’t” a socialist. So...uh..._why_ would he join them?
> 
> But wait! We’re not done folks. Nooooo. Not even close. Next this genius states that upon defeating them, he declared the party *illegal*. Uh....._what_?!? He joined a party that was his “rivals” and then he declared them “illegal” after he joined them? If he has joined the party, why the f*ck would he declare the party “illegal”?
> 
> So to recap: Hitler hates the NAZIS but joins the NAZIS but then declares the NAZIS illegal according to Pogo the Homo (even though we all know that the NAZIS ruled until Hitler’s death and were never “illegal” under him).
> 
> Bwahahaha!!!
Click to expand...



**NOWHERE** did I say the "National Socialists" (his own party) were his own rivals, lying fuck.  I said the *ACTUAL *Socialists were.  YOU YOURSELF just quoted exactly that.  DUMBASS.

This is why you're a fucktard.  You're either too illiterate to read a simple post or too dishonest to quote it accurately.  And inasmuch as you just edited a different quote and got reported for it, it ain't the illiteracy.

Just man up and admit it --- your entire premise here has been taken to the cleaners along with its clock.  You contrived yet another oxymoronic dipshit thread, and you got what the thread deserves.  Deal with it, Wimp.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 BluesLegend Cecilie1200 PoliticalChic Oddball buckeye45_73  I invite you all to look at the single biggest gaffe in USMB history in post #2741 above. Pogo tried to rewrite history and....let’s just say...it didn’t go so well for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have Pogo on ignore.  If so, this would probably be why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too - but was responding to someone else which showed his INSANE attempt at re-writing history.
Click to expand...


In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party". 
On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties


----------



## Pogo

ph3iron said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taught Hitler What can be clearer? Facism is a right wing thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...Nazi stood for National *Socialist*. Adolf Hitler was as left-wing as left-wing gets. He was a totalitarian who believed in the state controlling the means of production. Very few things were privately controlled in Nazi, Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, you've been schooled on this before.  The word "socialism", über-trendy at the time, was already in the name of the party before Hitler even joined it.  He personally objected to it but went along for its marketing value.  The ACTUAL socialists in Germany were his rivals that he had to DEFEAT to get into power.  Hitler created the SA ("brownshirts") for exactly that purpose, to thug-beat them down and intimidate them.  Then he declared their political party ILLEGAL, and then he made them the first "guests" at Dachau.
> 
> As I said, you're a black hole of negative-knowledge.  The weird thing is that you keep coming back with the same shit expecting different results after you've been schooled.
> 
> And if you want to hang your hat on "b-but but it's in the name" essplain to the class how many grapes and how many nuts are in a box of Grape Nuts.  Essplain how the Pennsylvania Dutch are from Holland.  Essplain how the band "10.000 Maniacs" can fit on a stage.  Essplain how the German Democratic Republic, the DPRK, or the Democratic Republic of Congo were ever "democratic".  HEY, IT'S IN THE NAME.
> 
> Fucking MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schooled?
> By trump u?
> Hope this helps
> Were the Nazis Socialists?
> Gawd I'll be reading hitler would be a member of anti fa next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link:
> 
> >> According to historians, the complicated moniker reveals more about* the image the party wanted to project *and the constituency it aimed to build than it did about the Nazis’ true political goals, which were building a state based on racial superiority and brute-force governance.
> 
> Given that Nazism is traditionally held to be an extreme right-wing ideology, the party’s conspicuous use of the term “socialist” — which refers to a political system normally plotted on the far-left end of the ideological spectrum — has long been a source of confusion, not to mention heated debate among partisans seeking to distance themselves from the genocidal taint of Nazi Germany.
> 
> ... And whatever premises the party may have started with, by 1930 Hitler’s party was “socialist” only to take advantage of the emotional value of the word, and a “workers’ party” in order to lure the most energetic social force. As with Hitler’s protestations of belief in tradition, in conservative values, or in Christianity, the socialist slogans were merely movable ideological props to serve as camouflage and confuse the enemy. <<​
> --- exactly as I already laid out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never wrong are we?
> Must be nice.
> No advanced research again where people are always in doubt?
Click to expand...


There is no "doubt".  First I laid out the relationship between the fake socialists and the actual Socialists (SPD), which we've all done for Little Buttsoiler many times in the past including this thread, and then YOUR link proceeded to back everything I said.  Simple enough?

I know all this shit because these mendacious revisionists have been selling these historical revisions for years on this site, and they've been thoroughly schooled on it.  The strange thing is that after that's happened they waddle right back in selling the same shit all over again expecting different results.


----------



## Pogo

impuretrash said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 BluesLegend Cecilie1200 PoliticalChic Oddball buckeye45_73  I invite you all to look at the single biggest gaffe in USMB history in post #2741 above. Pogo tried to rewrite history and....let’s just say...it didn’t go so well for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have Pogo on ignore.  If so, this would probably be why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too - but was responding to someone else which showed his INSANE attempt at re-writing history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties
Click to expand...


>> Adolf Hitler prohibited the party in 1933 under the Enabling Act and party officials were imprisoned, killed or went into exile. In exile, the party used the name _Sopade_. The Social Democrats had been the only party to vote against the Enabling Act while the Communist Party was blocked from voting. << --- Social Democratic Party of Germany (SPD) / Wiki

Give Buttsoiler a few weeks to bawl his eyes out and he'll be back to try to rewrite this too.  Or bury it under a ton of rhetorical manure.


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties


Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
Click to expand...


The german social democrat party were anti-capitalist marxists who advocated for "seizing the means of production". That's pure, unadulterated socialism. The Nazis didn't much care for capitalism either but they weren't socialists. They hated socialists. Those are just the facts, sorry.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All *Other *Political Parties
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
Click to expand...


Apparently the word "other" is beyond Buttsoiler's reading comprehension.

He's going to sit here and try to play word games to squirm out of the hole he dug himself.


----------



## BluesLegend

Pogo said:


> There is no "doubt".  First I laid out the relationship between the fake socialists and the actual Socialists



LOL nobody cares about your Nazi nonsense fool.


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> The german social democrat party were anti-capitalist marxists who advocated for "seizing the means of production". That's pure, unadulterated socialism. The Nazis didn't much care for capitalism either but they weren't socialists. They hated socialists. Those are just the facts, sorry.


Yeah...the *National* *Socialists* (NAZIS) who took control of production for the state “hated” socialists. Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yeah...the *National* *Socialists* (NAZIS) who took control of production for the state “hated” socialists. Keep telling yourself that.



Except the Nazis did no such thing. The Krupps and the other rich Germans made a shitload of money off of the Nazis and their war effort. They were living large... at least until Germany lost. 

The thing was, the "Socialist" element of the NSDAP stopped being a thing after the Night of the Long Knives in 1934, when Hitler purged the party of Ernst Roehm and the more socialist elements.  After that, the military industrial complex of Germany was just fine with Hitler...


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> thanatos144 BluesLegend Cecilie1200 PoliticalChic Oddball buckeye45_73  I invite you all to look at the single biggest gaffe in USMB history in post #2741 above. Pogo tried to rewrite history and....let’s just say...it didn’t go so well for him.




Stinky and his mob lie all the time.....what's new?


----------



## deanrd

Trump wants Americans to treat him the way North Koreans treat Kim Jong Un

Trump said he wants his 'people' to 'sit up at attention' when he speaks, like North Koreans do with Kim

 We have a true Nazi wannabe in the White House and Republicans are trying to accuse Democrats of acting like their leader. That makes no sense at all.


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
Click to expand...



The Nazi party, socialists, are what we call Democrats/Liberals today.

The Democrats actually put American citizens into concentration camps right here in this country.
What could be more dispositive???



And, stand for not only the same collectivist outcome for society as the Nazis did....but the very same policies:


80% of the budget was spent on social programs, not the hallmark of an "evil, right wing, capitalist economy." Were the Nazis really socialists? The proof - and numbers - are hard to find



*-------------------------------------------------------------*

*Workers Welfare Programs:*

In the best passage of Government largess, the Nazi regime fostered a purified liberal concept to enhance the living standard of German citizens across all segments of society.  In order to stimulate the spirit of integrity, comradeship and happiness, Adolf Hitler fanned numerous programs and instituted strict rules for officials to carry them in eternal way. 

a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.

b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.

c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.

d)     5 day week.

e)     Free Public Health.

f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell. 

g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools

h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.   

LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies



Both Ilhan Omar.....er, I mean Hitler, and Stalin learned from Karl Marx.


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi party, socialists, are what we call Democrats/Liberals today.
> 
> The Democrats actually put American citizens into concentration camps right here in this country.
> What could be more dispositive???
> 
> 
> 
> And, stand for not only the same collectivist outcome for society as the Nazis did....but the very same policies:
> 
> 
> 80% of the budget was spent on social programs, not the hallmark of an "evil, right wing, capitalist economy." Were the Nazis really socialists? The proof - and numbers - are hard to find
> 
> 
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> *Workers Welfare Programs:*
> 
> In the best passage of Government largess, the Nazi regime fostered a purified liberal concept to enhance the living standard of German citizens across all segments of society.  In order to stimulate the spirit of integrity, comradeship and happiness, Adolf Hitler fanned numerous programs and instituted strict rules for officials to carry them in eternal way.
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> 
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Both Ilhan Omar.....er, I mean Hitler, and Stalin learned from Karl Marx.
Click to expand...

Pretty funny coming from a North Korean operative.


----------



## hadit

deanrd said:


> Trump wants Americans to treat him the way North Koreans treat Kim Jong Un
> 
> Trump said he wants his 'people' to 'sit up at attention' when he speaks, like North Koreans do with Kim
> 
> We have a true Nazi wannabe in the White House and Republicans are trying to accuse Democrats of acting like their leader. That makes no sense at all.



Only in the stupid mind does the possibility of the first eliminate the truth of the second.


----------



## Cecilie1200

impuretrash said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The german social democrat party were anti-capitalist marxists who advocated for "seizing the means of production". That's pure, unadulterated socialism. The Nazis didn't much care for capitalism either but they weren't socialists. They hated socialists. Those are just the facts, sorry.
Click to expand...


They did not "hate socialists".  They hated people who were competing with them for power. That they were socialists just happened to be a coincidence.


----------



## impuretrash

Cecilie1200 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The german social democrat party were anti-capitalist marxists who advocated for "seizing the means of production". That's pure, unadulterated socialism. The Nazis didn't much care for capitalism either but they weren't socialists. They hated socialists. Those are just the facts, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not "hate socialists".  They hated people who were competing with them for power. That they were socialists just happened to be a coincidence.
Click to expand...


Nazis and their socialist rivals had some ideas in common, I've already said as much. "right wing" traditionalism and some "left wing" social policies. One of the biggest differences is that the Nazis did not believe in equality, obviously. Unlike the socialists, they weren't trying to reshape humanity into an grey, formless "classless" society where everyone is the same, no. They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.


----------



## CowboyTed

deanrd said:


> Trump wants Americans to treat him the way North Koreans treat Kim Jong Un
> 
> Trump said he wants his 'people' to 'sit up at attention' when he speaks, like North Koreans do with Kim
> 
> We have a true Nazi wannabe in the White House and Republicans are trying to accuse Democrats of acting like their leader. That makes no sense at all.



Sorry but that is the only thing that makes sense...

Look at Hitler... He regularly accused his opponents of crimes and transgressions he was actively doing himself....

Trump does the same thing..

He accuses Clinton pay for play when he was actively doing it himself.

Called Hillary while he was surrounded by them.

He accused Clinton of forgetting about Coal Country when he was the one really screwing them over.


----------



## impuretrash

Now, the way I see it, today's advocates for socialism in America share a lot in common with Stalin and also Hitler although they'd never admit it. Stalin's brutal suppression of free expression and persecution of owners of wealth is well documented and you can see some of that happening here today. But also, Hiter's scapegoating of the Jews as the root cause of all of Europe's problems is in full effect in America today except this time it's white males who get the blame. One does not have to look far to find lefty mainstream media and democrat politicians fear mongering and advocating the systematic oppression of evil whitey as retribution for all the harm he has done.


----------



## Cecilie1200

impuretrash said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The german social democrat party were anti-capitalist marxists who advocated for "seizing the means of production". That's pure, unadulterated socialism. The Nazis didn't much care for capitalism either but they weren't socialists. They hated socialists. Those are just the facts, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not "hate socialists".  They hated people who were competing with them for power. That they were socialists just happened to be a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis and their socialist rivals had some ideas in common, I've already said as much. "right wing" traditionalism and some "left wing" social policies. One of the biggest differences is that the Nazis did not believe in equality, obviously. Unlike the socialists, they weren't trying to reshape humanity into an grey, formless "classless" society where everyone is the same, no. They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
Click to expand...


If your hairsplitting, word-parsing attempts at justification make you feel better, then you go on with your bad self. Just so you understand that you're neither convincing nor impressing anyone else.


----------



## impuretrash

Cecilie1200 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1933, Hitler banned the "Social democrat party".
> On This Day: Nazis Ban All Other Political Parties
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The german social democrat party were anti-capitalist marxists who advocated for "seizing the means of production". That's pure, unadulterated socialism. The Nazis didn't much care for capitalism either but they weren't socialists. They hated socialists. Those are just the facts, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not "hate socialists".  They hated people who were competing with them for power. That they were socialists just happened to be a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis and their socialist rivals had some ideas in common, I've already said as much. "right wing" traditionalism and some "left wing" social policies. One of the biggest differences is that the Nazis did not believe in equality, obviously. Unlike the socialists, they weren't trying to reshape humanity into an grey, formless "classless" society where everyone is the same, no. They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your hairsplitting, word-parsing attempts at justification make you feel better, then you go on with your bad self. Just so you understand that you're neither convincing nor impressing anyone else.
Click to expand...


Saying that the Nazis were not socialists because they did not believe in the *foundational principal* of socialism is NOT splitting hairs. If you want to play this stupid game of pin the hitler on your political rivals then go ahead but I think it's idiotic.


----------



## jillian

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


That isn’t what liberal means. 

It’s also a lie


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn’t what liberal means.
> 
> It’s also a lie
Click to expand...



Of course it does.
'else how could they demand one make a cake or provide flowers as government orders.



Jot this down, you dunce:

1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.

2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
This describes Liberalism, Fascism, Communism, Nazism, Progressivism,. and Socialism.

....and you.


----------



## CowboyTed

impuretrash said:


> Now, the way I see it, today's advocates for socialism in America share a lot in common with Stalin and also Hitler although they'd never admit it. Stalin's brutal suppression of free expression and persecution of owners of wealth is well documented and you can see some of that happening here today. But also, Hiter's scapegoating of the Jews as the root cause of all of Europe's problems is in full effect in America today except this time it's white males who get the blame. One does not have to look far to find lefty mainstream media and democrat politicians fear mongering and advocating the systematic oppression of evil whitey as retribution for all the harm he has done.



DEANRD,

Can you see how they try and deflect by saying others are like Hitler...

The fact is US has had and will continue to have a lot of socialist programs... The Military, Fire Dept, Police, Education, Roads.... are all socialist programs... To reject socialism is to also reject them and what they do...


----------



## PoliticalChic

CowboyTed said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the way I see it, today's advocates for socialism in America share a lot in common with Stalin and also Hitler although they'd never admit it. Stalin's brutal suppression of free expression and persecution of owners of wealth is well documented and you can see some of that happening here today. But also, Hiter's scapegoating of the Jews as the root cause of all of Europe's problems is in full effect in America today except this time it's white males who get the blame. One does not have to look far to find lefty mainstream media and democrat politicians fear mongering and advocating the systematic oppression of evil whitey as retribution for all the harm he has done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEANRD,
> 
> Can you see how they try and deflect by saying others are like Hitler...
> 
> The fact is US has had and will continue to have a lot of socialist programs... The Military, Fire Dept, Police, Education, Roads.... are all socialist programs... To reject socialism is to also reject them and what they do...
Click to expand...




Scandinavia, for example, is made up of capitalist economies, with some socialist programs.
The capitalism pays for the welfare part, you dunce.

Myth#1  Socialism work spectacularly in Nordic countries. The problem here is the equating socialist redistribution programs, with socialist economies. The Scandinavian nations are not socialist economies; Denmark has a freer economy than does the USA. Higher tax rates to support the redistributionist part, but far less business regulation than America.

“Speaking at Harvard's Kennedy School of Government, Danish PM Lars Løkke Rasmussen told students that he had “absolutely no wish to interfere the presidential debate in the US” but nonetheless attempted to set the record straight about his country. 


"I know that some people in the US associate the Nordic model with some sort of socialism. Therefore I would like to make one thing clear. Denmark is far from a socialist planned economy. Denmark is a market economy,” Rasmussen said.


“The Nordic model is an expanded welfare state which provides a high level of security for its citizens, but it is also a successful market economy with much freedom to pursue your dreams and live your life as you wish,” he added.

The PM’s comments come after US presidential hopefuls Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton used part of the first Democratic debate to discuss how the United States could emulate Scandinavia.”                                    
Danish PM in US: Denmark is not socialist



The same is true in the USofA


----------



## impuretrash

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.



The Constitution has been used by the people who hate America and all it stands for to gradually destroy the fabric of our society. Individualism is how they justify redefining the sacred act of marriage and a woman's "right to choose". Because some individuals love sodomy and don't want to face repercussions for their life choices.  Your precious unrestrained free market economy enables giant multinational corporations to form that bear no allegiance to country or tribe and use "individuals" as mere worker bees to grow profit. 

Corporations like Kraft foods who churn out processed junk that gradually kills us and corporations like google that controls and represses free expression.


----------



## PoliticalChic

impuretrash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution has been used by the people who hate America and all it stands for to gradually destroy the fabric of our society. Individualism is how they justify redefining the sacred act of marriage and a woman's "right to choose". Because some individuals love sodomy and don't want to face repercussions for their life choices.  Your precious unrestrained free market economy enables giant multinational corporations to form that bear no allegiance to country or tribe and use "individuals" as mere worker bees to grow profit.
> 
> Corporations like Kraft foods who churn out processed junk that gradually kills us and corporations like google that controls and represses free expression.
Click to expand...



Need me to help you pack?


----------



## impuretrash

PoliticalChic said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution has been used by the people who hate America and all it stands for to gradually destroy the fabric of our society. Individualism is how they justify redefining the sacred act of marriage and a woman's "right to choose". Because some individuals love sodomy and don't want to face repercussions for their life choices.  Your precious unrestrained free market economy enables giant multinational corporations to form that bear no allegiance to country or tribe and use "individuals" as mere worker bees to grow profit.
> 
> Corporations like Kraft foods who churn out processed junk that gradually kills us and corporations like google that controls and represses free expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Need me to help you pack?
Click to expand...


There's nowhere left for a traditionalist white man to pack up and leave to.


----------



## PoliticalChic

impuretrash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution has been used by the people who hate America and all it stands for to gradually destroy the fabric of our society. Individualism is how they justify redefining the sacred act of marriage and a woman's "right to choose". Because some individuals love sodomy and don't want to face repercussions for their life choices.  Your precious unrestrained free market economy enables giant multinational corporations to form that bear no allegiance to country or tribe and use "individuals" as mere worker bees to grow profit.
> 
> Corporations like Kraft foods who churn out processed junk that gradually kills us and corporations like google that controls and represses free expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Need me to help you pack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nowhere left for a traditionalist white man to pack up and leave to.
Click to expand...



Are you sure, Gilligan????


----------



## impuretrash

PoliticalChic said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution has been used by the people who hate America and all it stands for to gradually destroy the fabric of our society. Individualism is how they justify redefining the sacred act of marriage and a woman's "right to choose". Because some individuals love sodomy and don't want to face repercussions for their life choices.  Your precious unrestrained free market economy enables giant multinational corporations to form that bear no allegiance to country or tribe and use "individuals" as mere worker bees to grow profit.
> 
> Corporations like Kraft foods who churn out processed junk that gradually kills us and corporations like google that controls and represses free expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Need me to help you pack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nowhere left for a traditionalist white man to pack up and leave to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure, Gilligan????
Click to expand...


Do you ever feel silly, going to bat on behalf of corporations? What does greed, materialism and exploitation have to do with conservatism?


----------



## PoliticalChic

impuretrash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution has been used by the people who hate America and all it stands for to gradually destroy the fabric of our society. Individualism is how they justify redefining the sacred act of marriage and a woman's "right to choose". Because some individuals love sodomy and don't want to face repercussions for their life choices.  Your precious unrestrained free market economy enables giant multinational corporations to form that bear no allegiance to country or tribe and use "individuals" as mere worker bees to grow profit.
> 
> Corporations like Kraft foods who churn out processed junk that gradually kills us and corporations like google that controls and represses free expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Need me to help you pack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nowhere left for a traditionalist white man to pack up and leave to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure, Gilligan????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever feel silly, going to bat on behalf of corporations? What does greed, materialism and exploitation have to do with conservatism?
Click to expand...



Do you feel dopey pretending that I said stuff I didn't?


As a champion of individualism, I champion your right to be a dope.


I'll assume that it comes from years spent in front of a mirror trying to win arguments with yourself.


----------



## impuretrash

PoliticalChic said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution has been used by the people who hate America and all it stands for to gradually destroy the fabric of our society. Individualism is how they justify redefining the sacred act of marriage and a woman's "right to choose". Because some individuals love sodomy and don't want to face repercussions for their life choices.  Your precious unrestrained free market economy enables giant multinational corporations to form that bear no allegiance to country or tribe and use "individuals" as mere worker bees to grow profit.
> 
> Corporations like Kraft foods who churn out processed junk that gradually kills us and corporations like google that controls and represses free expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need me to help you pack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nowhere left for a traditionalist white man to pack up and leave to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure, Gilligan????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever feel silly, going to bat on behalf of corporations? What does greed, materialism and exploitation have to do with conservatism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel dopey pretending that I said stuff I didn't?
> 
> 
> As a champion of individualism, I champion your right to be a dope.
> 
> 
> I'll assume that it comes from years spent in front of a mirror trying to win arguments with yourself.
Click to expand...


You've got a shit attitude. Grow up.


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.


That's not even true. They believed the white/"nordic" race was superior. Not just Germans. But either way, the NAZIS created a socialist Germany. It's indisputable. Not only were they the National Socialists, but they took control of production in almost all cases.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even true. They believed the white/"nordic" race was superior. Not just Germans. But either way, the NAZIS created a socialist Germany. It's indisputable. Not only were they the National Socialists, but they took control of production in almost all cases.
Click to expand...


Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?


----------



## dblack

impuretrash said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even true. They believed the white/"nordic" race was superior. Not just Germans. But either way, the NAZIS created a socialist Germany. It's indisputable. Not only were they the National Socialists, but they took control of production in almost all cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## impuretrash

dblack said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even true. They believed the white/"nordic" race was superior. Not just Germans. But either way, the NAZIS created a socialist Germany. It's indisputable. Not only were they the National Socialists, but they took control of production in almost all cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


...ok?


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in


Yes. The government has no such power and acting like they do (or encouraging them to) is dangerous as fuck.


impuretrash said:


> and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?


Well that depends what you mean. America should be the interests of its legal _citizens_ (whether born here or not) ahead of the entire world.

Where are you going with either of these bizarre questions?


----------



## Cecilie1200

impuretrash said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...Hitler didn't ban the NAZI party (which was the National Socialists). Don't try to cover for Pogo and his astounding fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The german social democrat party were anti-capitalist marxists who advocated for "seizing the means of production". That's pure, unadulterated socialism. The Nazis didn't much care for capitalism either but they weren't socialists. They hated socialists. Those are just the facts, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not "hate socialists".  They hated people who were competing with them for power. That they were socialists just happened to be a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis and their socialist rivals had some ideas in common, I've already said as much. "right wing" traditionalism and some "left wing" social policies. One of the biggest differences is that the Nazis did not believe in equality, obviously. Unlike the socialists, they weren't trying to reshape humanity into an grey, formless "classless" society where everyone is the same, no. They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your hairsplitting, word-parsing attempts at justification make you feel better, then you go on with your bad self. Just so you understand that you're neither convincing nor impressing anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying that the Nazis were not socialists because they did not believe in the *foundational principal* of socialism is NOT splitting hairs. If you want to play this stupid game of pin the hitler on your political rivals then go ahead but I think it's idiotic.
Click to expand...


If YOU want to play this stupid game of "If I divert with enough excuses, I never have to actually answer for anything real", be my guest, but I think YOU are idiotic.


----------



## dblack

impuretrash said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...ok?
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm not going to argue with you. You seem like a real idiot. But it would be awful if you get the kind of government you want.


----------



## PoliticalChic

impuretrash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need me to help you pack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nowhere left for a traditionalist white man to pack up and leave to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure, Gilligan????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever feel silly, going to bat on behalf of corporations? What does greed, materialism and exploitation have to do with conservatism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel dopey pretending that I said stuff I didn't?
> 
> 
> As a champion of individualism, I champion your right to be a dope.
> 
> 
> I'll assume that it comes from years spent in front of a mirror trying to win arguments with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got a shit attitude. Grow up.
Click to expand...



You use the language you learned in the boy's bathroom in the third grade....but I should grow up????


You lack self-realization....quite a detriment.


As for me.... I'm really easy to get along with once you people learn to worship me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CowboyTed said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the way I see it, today's advocates for socialism in America share a lot in common with Stalin and also Hitler although they'd never admit it. Stalin's brutal suppression of free expression and persecution of owners of wealth is well documented and you can see some of that happening here today. But also, Hiter's scapegoating of the Jews as the root cause of all of Europe's problems is in full effect in America today except this time it's white males who get the blame. One does not have to look far to find lefty mainstream media and democrat politicians fear mongering and advocating the systematic oppression of evil whitey as retribution for all the harm he has done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEANRD,
> 
> Can you see how they try and deflect by saying others are like Hitler...
> 
> The fact is US has had and will continue to have a lot of socialist programs... The Military, Fire Dept, Police, Education, Roads.... are all socialist programs... To reject socialism is to also reject them and what they do...
Click to expand...


The fact is, government is not automatically socialism.  That's just a half-assed lie pinheads like you try to hide your power grabs behind.


----------



## impuretrash

P@triot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The government has no such power and acting like they do (or encouraging them to) is dangerous as fuck.
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that depends what you mean. America should be the interests of its legal _citizens_ (whether born here or not) ahead of the entire world.
> 
> Where are you going with either of these bizarre questions?
Click to expand...


Is it less dangerous to allow un-elected and unaccountable corporations to run amok? Just let them grow ever more powerful? What if they decide to hire their own private militia? Would it then be ok for the government to step in? What's the breaking point?

All it takes is a scrap of paper to qualify someone as a citizen regardless of whether or not they share any of the cultural values of the nation they immigrated to. Import enough of them and what even is America anymore?


----------



## Cecilie1200

impuretrash said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even true. They believed the white/"nordic" race was superior. Not just Germans. But either way, the NAZIS created a socialist Germany. It's indisputable. Not only were they the National Socialists, but they took control of production in almost all cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?
Click to expand...


You get that the people who run Google ARE the government's "own citizens" just like you are, right?  That they didn't lose their citzenship and rights just because they had the sheer gall and temerity to become richer and more successful than you?

So yeah, it would be just as awful for the government to "reign in" rich people to suit you as it would be for it to reign you in because _I _find you ignorant and annoying.


----------



## P@triot

impuretrash said:


> Is it less dangerous to allow un-elected and unaccountable corporations to run amok?


Can you describe "run amok"? A private corporation can't do _shit_ to me. If I don't like them, I don't do business with them. Pretty simple.


impuretrash said:


> What if they decide to hire their own private militia?


They already do. Many corporations have their own armed private security. And militias are 100% legal in the United States anyway.


impuretrash said:


> Would it then be ok for the government to step in?


Nope.


impuretrash said:


> What's the breaking point?


When they break the law (up to and including the U.S. Constitution)


impuretrash said:


> All it takes is a scrap of paper to qualify someone as a citizen


That's not true at all. There are requirements they must meet to achieve that "scrap of paper".


impuretrash said:


> regardless of whether or not they share any of the cultural values of the nation they immigrated to. Import enough of them and what even is America anymore?


Uh...that's sort of the definition of America. Nobody shared "cultural values" during the HUGE immigration of the late 1800's and early 1900's. The Irish and Italians were at war with each other. It was ugly. Don't forget the hate they shared with each and the Germans for the African-Americans.

What happened? The "culture" we have today that you love so much. #Irony.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?
> 
> 
> 
> You get that the people who run Google ARE the government's "own citizens" just like you are, right?  That they didn't lose their citzenship and rights just because they had the sheer gall and temerity to become richer and more successful than you?
> 
> So yeah, it would be just as awful for the government to "reign in" rich people to suit you as it would be for it to reign you in because _I _find you ignorant and annoying.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

I used to think that PoliticalChic delivered the most brilliant beat downs on USMB, but I think she _may_ have been surpassed by Cecilie1200.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> I used to think that PoliticalChic delivered the most brilliant beat downs on USMB, but I think she _may_ have been surpassed by Cecilie1200.



Depends which of us is having the better day.


----------



## impuretrash

Cecilie1200 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even true. They believed the white/"nordic" race was superior. Not just Germans. But either way, the NAZIS created a socialist Germany. It's indisputable. Not only were they the National Socialists, but they took control of production in almost all cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get that the people who run Google ARE the government's "own citizens" just like you are, right?  That they didn't lose their citzenship and rights just because they had the sheer gall and temerity to become richer and more successful than you?
> 
> So yeah, it would be just as awful for the government to "reign in" rich people to suit you as it would be for it to reign you in because _I _find you ignorant and annoying.
Click to expand...


Everything you said here seems to run counter to the Samuel Adams quote in your signature.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> I used to think that PoliticalChic delivered the most brilliant beat downs on USMB, but I think she _may_ have been surpassed by Cecilie1200.



Of course you do.  You have the IQ of a turnip.


----------



## impuretrash

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think that PoliticalChic delivered the most brilliant beat downs on USMB, but I think she _may_ have been surpassed by Cecilie1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  You have the IQ of a turnip.
Click to expand...


I don't know if I'd call him and his pals stupid. They seem pretty intelligent.. but they're using their brains wrong.


----------



## Pogo

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think that PoliticalChic delivered the most brilliant beat downs on USMB, but I think she _may_ have been surpassed by Cecilie1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  You have the IQ of a turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd call him and his pals stupid. They seem pretty intelligent.. but they're using their brains wrong.
Click to expand...


I've known him longer.  And I wasn't referring to his pals, not that he has any.

Cecile truly is intelligent, there's no question about that.  She's just consumed with anger and hates everybody.  In other words kinda like if Buttsoiler had a brain.


----------



## there4eyeM

jillian said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn’t what liberal means.
> 
> It’s also a lie
Click to expand...

First, this statement is not a "lie". "Fascism" is absolutely not liberal. Thus, we either doubt your comprehension of "fascism" or your ability to read. 
Calling someone a liar is serious, even if it is on this ridiculous threads where everyone uses language in a sloppy manner.
At most, if you disagree with the assessment, you could call it incorrect, but even then, in this case, you would be wrong.
Do you think 'liberalism" and "fascism" go together?
Do you understand the term "antithesis"?


----------



## Cecilie1200

impuretrash said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were concerned about the well being of Germans because to them, Germans were better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even true. They believed the white/"nordic" race was superior. Not just Germans. But either way, the NAZIS created a socialist Germany. It's indisputable. Not only were they the National Socialists, but they took control of production in almost all cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it really be so awful if corporations like google were reigned in and America's government put the interests of its own citizens ahead of people who weren't even born here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get that the people who run Google ARE the government's "own citizens" just like you are, right?  That they didn't lose their citzenship and rights just because they had the sheer gall and temerity to become richer and more successful than you?
> 
> So yeah, it would be just as awful for the government to "reign in" rich people to suit you as it would be for it to reign you in because _I _find you ignorant and annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you said here seems to run counter to the Samuel Adams quote in your signature.
Click to expand...


That just means you didn't understand the quote.


----------



## P@triot

What does this tell you about the intolerant fascism of the left?

Writer feared stigma of being openly gay, but found stigma of being conservative to be far worse


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> What does this tell you about the intolerant fascism of the left?
> 
> Writer feared stigma of being openly gay, but found stigma of being conservative to be far worse


alleged conservatives only have special pleading, or so it seems.


----------



## P@triot

The Nazis brownshirts are alive and well...and making a nice home for themselves in the United States under the name “Democrat”.

Leftist assaults an elderly man for his pro-life views


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> The Nazis brownshirts are alive and well...and making a nice home for themselves in the United States under the name “Democrat”.
> 
> Leftist assaults an elderly man for his pro-life views



Can I just mention that they're also cowards, as all bullies seem to be?  They always wanna get "tough" and obstreperous with people who can't fight back.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis brownshirts are alive and well...and making a nice home for themselves in the United States under the name “Democrat”.
> 
> Leftist assaults an elderly man for his pro-life views
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just mention that they're also cowards, as all bullies seem to be?  They always wanna get "tough" and obstreperous with people who can't fight back.
Click to expand...

Bingo! Biggest bunch of pussies in the world unless it’s an elderly person or they have 10-to-1 numbers.


----------



## P@triot

These people cannot tolerate free speech and independent thought. They are “triggered” by anyone who refuses to bow to their ideology. Pure fascism.

CNN's Angela Rye: MAGA Hats Are As 'Maddening' and 'Triggering' As a KKK Hood


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The Nazis brownshirts are alive and well...and making a nice home for themselves in the United States under the name “Democrat”.
> 
> Leftist assaults an elderly man for his pro-life views



Yet again Buttsoiler drops a term he doesn't understand, not understanding that it contradicts another position he doesn't understand either. Because thinking is hard and shit.

The "Brownshirts" (S.A.) were Hitler's organized thugs missioned to beat the crap out of the socialists, his rival for power in Germany.  Once he got his power he declared them illegal and used them to populate Dachau.

Trying to make sense out of Buttsoiler's oxymoronic (emphasis on _moronic_) posts and threads reminds me of the old motto of the joke band Three Mustapha Three:  "Forward in All Directions".  The proverbial cat chasing its own tail.


----------



## karpenter

P@triot said:


> These people cannot tolerate free speech and independent thought. They are “triggered” by anyone who refuses to bow to their ideology. Pure fascism.
> 
> CNN's Angela Rye: MAGA Hats Are As 'Maddening' and 'Triggering' As a KKK Hood


Like Waving Red
In Front Of A Dumb Reactionary Animal


----------



## karpenter

impuretrash said:
			
		

> There's nowhere left for a traditionalist white man to pack up and leave to.


Central America Will Be Empty Soon


----------



## P@triot

These intolerant fascists can’t even handle a baseball hat...

Woman assaults young man wearing MAGA hat at Mexican eatery, says she's actually the victim


----------



## P@triot

They are at it again. The side that refuses to do anything productive continues to desire to tell those who are productive, how to run their business and what to do. What could possibly go wrong?

NYC Council passes bill to block employers from drug testing job applicants. Mayor de Blasio expected to sign.


----------



## P@triot

The intolerant fascists cannot accept anyone who doesn’t completely submit to their failed ideology...

I Wanted to Help Google Make AI More Responsible. Instead I Was Treated With Hostility.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The intolerant fascists cannot accept anyone who doesn’t completely submit to their failed ideology...
> 
> I Wanted to Help Google Make AI More Responsible. Instead I Was Treated With Hostility.



Dafuck's this got to do with "Liberalism", Buttsoiler?


----------



## P@triot

Butch cut. Check
Purple hair. Check
Vulgarity. Check
Combative. Check
Heart filled with hate. Check
Visceral reaction to support of the United States. Check.

Seriously…she's literally a caricature of the typical modern-day leftist.

Joe Biggs on Twitter


----------



## P@triot

This is what fascism looks like...


> *"I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get re-elected,"* said Green on MSNBC.


Fascists resort to all kinds of illegal tactics to defeat political opposition that they cannot defeat in democratic elections based on ideas and policies.

Democrat accidentally admits why they're really seeking to impeach President Trump — and it's on video


----------



## P@triot

The brownshirts are getting more and more bold. The left is disgusting. They are pure Nazis.

WALSH: Pro-Abortion Zealots Are Sending Me Death Threats And Wishing Rape On My Children. Here Are The Messages.


----------



## regent

I think the current conservative battle  against fascism is now pretty much old hat, But fascism  did serve  conservatism  well, when it was first put  to use, .but as you know, those fear words lose their pizazz over time with over-use. I understand conservatives are already working on a new fear-word that will scare liberals out of their boots.  From what I heard the new conservative fear-word centers about a planet and it's economic system.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I think the current conservative battle  against fascism is now pretty much old hat


I wish that were true. Sadly, the left has caused that “battle” to ramp up more than ever. The violence, the lies, the threats and intimidation you people continue to engage in have caused that battle to expand.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the current conservative battle  against fascism is now pretty much old hat
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that were true. Sadly, the left has caused that “battle” to ramp up more than ever. The violence, the lies, the threats and intimidation you people continue to engage in have caused that battle to expand.
Click to expand...

So what's the scariest fear word the Republicans might use to scare the American people: socialism, fascism or other?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So what's the scariest fear word the Republicans might use to scare the American people: socialism, fascism or other?


Well, the scariest word for the left is “truth”. You people *hate* the truth.


----------



## P@triot

This is what fascism looks like...

Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault


----------



## P@triot

More proof that fascism is *exclusively* left-wing...

Glenn Beck: Nazi propaganda posters show how today's abortion debate has taken an evil turn


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault



It is illegal to video someone without consent, unless they are a public figure, like a cop.
It is a copyright infringement as well invasion of privacy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rigby5 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to video someone without consent, unless they are a public figure, like a cop.
> It is a copyright infringement as well invasion of privacy.
Click to expand...


  No it's not.
If you're in public you can be filmed /recorded at any time.


----------



## RealDave

Rigby5 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to video someone without consent, unless they are a public figure, like a cop.
> It is a copyright infringement as well invasion of privacy.
Click to expand...

Bullshit


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to video someone without consent, unless they are a public figure, like a cop. It is a copyright infringement as well invasion of privacy.
Click to expand...

There is nothing worse than an asshole who makes shit up.

*1.* That is 100% *not* true. You literally made that up. Anyone can film _anything_ in public. Every single person can be filmed in public without their consent.

*2.* Even if you’re made up bullshit lies we’re true, it does not justify assault. The correct action would be to report it to law enforcement, allow them to make an arrest and prosecute the offender.

I can’t stand you assholes who make shit up.


----------



## CowboyTed

P@triot said:


> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault



*Have you proof the woman is a Liberal?

This is your constant mantra, I don't like that, it must be Liberal...

Eating your vegetables - Liberal fault
Flat Tire - Liberal fault
Climate change - Liberal fault
Nazis - - Liberal fault

When it turns outr Trump is a crook - Liberal fault
*


----------



## Pogo

CowboyTed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you proof the woman is a Liberal?
> 
> This is your constant mantra, I don't like that, it must be Liberal...
> 
> Eating your vegetables - Liberal fault
> Flat Tire - Liberal fault
> Climate change - Liberal fault
> Nazis - - Liberal fault
> 
> When it turns outr Trump is a crook - Liberal fault*
Click to expand...


That's been Buttsoiler's pattern since he was called Buttsoiler.

His own title here is an oxymoron.  That's what he fuels on ----- Doublethink.  

Actually kind of a head-on collision between Doublethink and Bubblethink.  Using the term "think" ironically of course.

I see he's still desperately trying to move fascism over to the "left".


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> I can’t stand you assholes who make shit up.



Ironical post is ironic. You'll be punching yourself out soon then?


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get re-elected,"* said Green on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists resort to all kinds of illegal tactics to defeat political opposition that they cannot defeat in democratic elections based on ideas and policies.
> 
> Democrat accidentally admits why they're really seeking to impeach President Trump — and it's on video
Click to expand...



Fascism is wanting to impeach trump?


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault



Did she try to bomb the Olympics yet?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> More proof that fascism is *exclusively* left-wing...
> 
> Glenn Beck: Nazi propaganda posters show how today's abortion debate has taken an evil turn


In your mind mr patriot.
Glenn beck is my fav, never wrong and totally against brown people and the commies


----------



## MAGAman

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that fascism is *exclusively* left-wing...
> 
> Glenn Beck: Nazi propaganda posters show how today's abortion debate has taken an evil turn
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind mr patriot.
> Glenn beck is my fav, never wrong and totally against brown people and the commies
Click to expand...

Beck is not against brown people.

He's nutty and conspiracy minded, but not a bigot.


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



That OP is a winner.


----------



## regent

So, Patriot how's the program coming to change "fascism" to a left wing ideology? But there's still all those  college history books and books on ideologies that have to be changed. Think you can do it in your lifetime?


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get re-elected,"* said Green on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists resort to all kinds of illegal tactics to defeat political opposition that they cannot defeat in democratic elections based on ideas and policies.
> 
> Democrat accidentally admits why they're really seeking to impeach President Trump — and it's on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is wanting to impeach trump?
Click to expand...


For the crime of defeating crooked Hillary, AFTER you crooked fucks rigged the election? 

Yeah, it sure is...


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she try to bomb the Olympics yet?
Click to expand...


Why, is it 1994?

Dumb fucking commie....


----------



## TRFjr

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



*fascism*
*Definition of fascism*

1 often capitalized *: *a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
Definition of FASCISM

*centralized government? 
severe economic and social regimentation?
does that sound right wing to you? being right wing means less government less government control fascism is the opposite of that *

*and by the way this  definition is from Webster most used and trusted dictionally 
where did your definition come from? *


----------



## TRFjr

regent said:


> So, Patriot how's the program coming to change "fascism" to a left wing ideology? But there's still all those  college history books and books on ideologies that have to be changed. Think you can do it in your lifetime?




*being right of the political spectrum is less government less government control and the further right you go the less and less government and control is preferred till you reach anarchist which is no government no government control *

*so is fascism about less government less government control 
did Fascist Germany have a small uncontrolling government? how about Fascist Italy? *

*so how does Fascism fit into the right of the political spectrum when fascism is about a large centralized controlling government?*


----------



## Uncensored2008

TRFjr said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fascism*
> *Definition of fascism*
> 
> 1 often capitalized *: *a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
> Definition of FASCISM
> 
> *centralized government?
> severe economic and social regimentation?
> does that sound right wing to you? being right wing means less government less government control fascism is the opposite of that *
> 
> *and by the way this  definition is from Webster most used and trusted dictionally
> where did you definition come from? *
Click to expand...


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get re-elected,"* said Green on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists resort to all kinds of illegal tactics to defeat political opposition that they cannot defeat in democratic elections based on ideas and policies.
> 
> Democrat accidentally admits why they're really seeking to impeach President Trump — and it's on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is wanting to impeach trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the crime of defeating crooked Hillary, AFTER you crooked fucks rigged the election?
> 
> Yeah, it sure is...
Click to expand...


Rigged an election? 


You mean the Russians?


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she try to bomb the Olympics yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, is it 1994?
> 
> Dumb fucking commie....
Click to expand...


Blow up a building in Oklahoma City?


----------



## otto105

TRFjr said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fascism*
> *Definition of fascism*
> 
> 1 often capitalized *: *a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
> Definition of FASCISM
> 
> *centralized government?
> severe economic and social regimentation?
> does that sound right wing to you? being right wing means less government less government control fascism is the opposite of that *
> 
> *and by the way this  definition is from Webster most used and trusted dictionally
> where did your definition come from? *
Click to expand...



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## P@triot

CowboyTed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> Have you proof the woman is a Liberal?
Click to expand...

Yes! Her behavior and her ideology reflects that of left-wing lunatic. Watching you left-wing _assholes_ deny your fellow liberals is awesome!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

RUNVS said:


> Because I just typed "fascism" into google and the definitely came right up. Is google part of the left wing conspiracy?



Well !
Somebody just woke up.
Congrats!  How was your coma?


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get re-elected,"* said Green on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists resort to all kinds of illegal tactics to defeat political opposition that they cannot defeat in democratic elections based on ideas and policies.
> 
> Democrat accidentally admits why they're really seeking to impeach President Trump — and it's on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is wanting to impeach trump?
Click to expand...

Bingo! Fascism is also trying to use impeachment to ensure the American people cannot vote for who they want to vote for. Fascists do not tolerate free and fair elections.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Spot on P@triot.   Only Fascists think they are not fascists, when the evidence is abundantly clear that they are.

Isn't there some Marxist creed that says "Accuse your opposition of that which you are guilty"?
Most radical Lefties on this forum do that in spades. 

My deepest regret is the ease with which the radical far fascist Left is able to become oppressive and the lack of any meaningful resistance to it.


----------



## regent

The real question is can a poster change a definition from right to left, and  the number of people that accept the new definition?   I wonder it is really a form of illustrating of what might happen if  America loses the little education it now has?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The real question is can a poster change a definition from right to left, and  the number of people that accept the new definition?   I wonder it is really a form of illustrating of what might happen if  America loses the little education it now has?


Sweetie, I’ve already unequivocally *proven* than fascism has _always_ been exclusively left-wing. I proved it with quotes directly from A Road to Serfdom, which was written in the 1940’s. I proved it when I challenged you to explain how the fuck a fascist could be further to the right of the libertarian and you responded “I don’t have to” (which is how people respond when they know their wrong).

Fascism is a form of totalitarianism. You cannot have small government totalitarianism. It’s so beyond absurd to even remotely attempt to claim otherwise. Nobody “changed” the definition. You’re need to lie about all of this illustrates your desperation.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get re-elected,"* said Green on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists resort to all kinds of illegal tactics to defeat political opposition that they cannot defeat in democratic elections based on ideas and policies.
> 
> Democrat accidentally admits why they're really seeking to impeach President Trump — and it's on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is wanting to impeach trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the crime of defeating crooked Hillary, AFTER you crooked fucks rigged the election?
> 
> Yeah, it sure is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rigged an election?
> 
> 
> You mean the Russians?
Click to expand...


democrats used KGB Agent John Brennan to provide Kremlin Contacts to Glenn Simpson. Simpson working for Hillary then bought dirt from the Russians that Potentate Obamugabe's DOJ leaked to the the democrat party press to directly influence voters (via scumbag John McCain). Obamugabe then used dirty cops Comey and McCabe to perjure themselves in getting a FISA warrant based on the dirt they bought from Russia for the purpose of spying on the opposition campaign.

Yeah, you Stalinists rigged the election. You STILL lost, but you as a matter of fact rigged the election in the manner of central African banana republics. You know all this, you just approve. By any means necessary, da Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she try to bomb the Olympics yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, is it 1994?
> 
> Dumb fucking commie....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow up a building in Oklahoma City?
Click to expand...


The Olympics were in Oklahoma City? 

You are so full of shit you can't keep on a consistent trajectory.

BTW Commie; we put Tim McVeigh down like the rabid dog he was (Al Qaeda Terry Nichols still wastes oxygen). It was important that McVeigh be executed. What he did was more than just murder, he intended to undermine and destroy the very foundations of this nation.

So when we look at Adrew McCabe and KGB John Brennan, both who have BRAGGED on obscure leftist cable TV stations that they used their positions in the federal government to rig and influence the 2016 elections - while Stalinist morons like you clapped your flippers like trained seals. Given that they committed treason and have admitted it, should not both of these piles of shit follow their fellow traitor McVeigh into a little room on a gurney to get a needle?


----------



## Uncensored2008

regent said:


> The real question is can a poster change a definition from right to left, and  the number of people that accept the new definition?   I wonder it is really a form of illustrating of what might happen if  America loses the little education it now has?



We know Marxist Academia has changed the definition of left and right since the end of WWII - the most absurd way.


----------



## Pogo

regent said:


> The real question is can a poster change a definition from right to left, and  the number of people that accept the new definition?   I wonder it is really a form of illustrating of what might happen if  America loses the little education it now has?



It's yet another iteration of the Big Lie approach; keep parroting it over and over and over until it becomes an echo.  It's supposed to "wear down" the history books until they "submit".  "Hitler was left-wing".... "FDR caused the Depression".... "O'bama caused the Recession"....  "O'bama invented the Teleprompter"....  "Civil War was not about Slavery".... "Moon Landing was faked".... "Reagan freed the hostages"... "Iraq had WMD"...  "Republicans made the CRA happen".... "Three million illegals voted".... "three million Amish mobilized to vote for Rump".... "War is Peace", "Freedom is Slavery", most importantly "Ignorance is Strength".

Just yesterday I read some wag try to describe Robert Byrd as a "leftist".  It's like education is some kind of disease to these pigs.

Why this Doublethinkian gambit doesn't work is that so long as the Cult of Ignorance is controlled, history will NEVER "submit".  And that's where we come in to defend it.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real question is can a poster change a definition from right to left, and  the number of people that accept the new definition?   I wonder it is really a form of illustrating of what might happen if  America loses the little education it now has?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie, I’ve already unequivocally *proven* than fascism has _always_ been exclusively left-wing. I proved it with quotes directly from A Road to Serfdom, which was written in the 1940’s. I proved it when I challenged you to explain how the fuck a fascist could be further to the right of the libertarian and you responded “I don’t have to” (which is how people respond when they know their wrong).
> 
> Fascism is a form of totalitarianism. You cannot have small government totalitarianism. It’s so beyond absurd to even remotely attempt to claim otherwise. Nobody “changed” the definition. You’re need to lie about all of this illustrates your desperation.
Click to expand...


Here's Buttsoiler oozing back to the point where he quit this board in stark embarrassment in the past (and had to change his name to come back) when he started bleating some bullshit about "the difference between the Right and the Left is how big the government is".  

Kind of pathetic to watch.  I suspect he's about to change his name yet again hoping nobody notices.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get re-elected,"* said Green on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists resort to all kinds of illegal tactics to defeat political opposition that they cannot defeat in democratic elections based on ideas and policies.
> 
> Democrat accidentally admits why they're really seeking to impeach President Trump — and it's on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is wanting to impeach trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo! Fascism is also trying to use impeachment to ensure the American people cannot vote for who they want to vote for..
Click to expand...


Oh not to worry Buttsoiler.  The Electrical College already does that.


----------



## regent

So the Founders were in on the plan with their "impeachment" clause?  I guess the only person we can trust is Patriot, after all would he be named Patriot  if we had any fears abaout his patriotism? 
By the way, I'm not really a "Regent" it' just a made-up name.


----------



## Terri4Trump

*
Joy Villa: The left is very much the fascists they keep calling us*
Singer Joy Villa and #WalkAway Campaign founder Brandon Straka on the new campaign urging voters to 'walk away' from Democratic Party.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> Woman who flipped out at pro-life activists — and allegedly punched one who was recording video — charged with assault
> 
> 
> 
> Have you proof the woman is a Liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Her behavior and her ideology reflects that of left-wing lunatic. Watching you left-wing _assholes_ deny your fellow liberals is awesome!
Click to expand...


Fail


----------



## otto105

BasicHumanUnit said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I just typed "fascism" into google and the definitely came right up. Is google part of the left wing conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well !
> Somebody just woke up.
> Congrats!  How was your coma?
Click to expand...



Fascism is a problem of the right wing.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fascism looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get re-elected,"* said Green on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists resort to all kinds of illegal tactics to defeat political opposition that they cannot defeat in democratic elections based on ideas and policies.
> 
> Democrat accidentally admits why they're really seeking to impeach President Trump — and it's on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is wanting to impeach trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo! Fascism is also trying to use impeachment to ensure the American people cannot vote for who they want to vote for. Fascists do not tolerate free and fair elections.
Click to expand...



So the impeachment of President Bill Clinton was an act of Fascism by the republic party.


----------



## otto105

Terri4Trump said:


> *Joy Villa: The left is very much the fascists they keep calling us*
> Singer Joy Villa and #WalkAway Campaign founder Brandon Straka on the new campaign urging voters to 'walk away' from Democratic Party.




This "movement" only happens on fox news.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real question is can a poster change a definition from right to left, and  the number of people that accept the new definition?   I wonder it is really a form of illustrating of what might happen if  America loses the little education it now has?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's yet another iteration of the Big Lie approach; keep parroting it over and over and over until it becomes an echo.  It's supposed to "wear down" the history books until they "submit".  "Hitler was left-wing".... "FDR caused the Depression".... "O'bama caused the Recession"....  "O'bama invented the Teleprompter"....  "Civil War was not about Slavery".... "Moon Landing was faked".... "Reagan freed the hostages"... "Iraq had WMD"...  "Republicans made the CRA happen".... "Three million illegals voted".... "three million Amish mobilized to vote for Rump".... "War is Peace", "Freedom is Slavery", most importantly "Ignorance is Strength".
> 
> Just yesterday I read some wag try to describe Robert Byrd as a "leftist".  It's like education is some kind of disease to these pigs.
> 
> Why this Doublethinkian gambit doesn't work is that so long as the Cult of Ignorance is controlled, history will NEVER "submit".  And that's where we come in to defend it.
Click to expand...





You're a fucking moron, Sluggo. 

The big lie is a relic of the 1950's.  Marxist academia lied to distance themselves from the recently defeated Nazis. But the claim that a central economy in a collectivist dictatorship where individuals are subverted to the collective is different than other forms of Socialism was always stupid as all fuck - kind of like you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real question is can a poster change a definition from right to left, and  the number of people that accept the new definition?   I wonder it is really a form of illustrating of what might happen if  America loses the little education it now has?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie, I’ve already unequivocally *proven* than fascism has _always_ been exclusively left-wing. I proved it with quotes directly from A Road to Serfdom, which was written in the 1940’s. I proved it when I challenged you to explain how the fuck a fascist could be further to the right of the libertarian and you responded “I don’t have to” (which is how people respond when they know their wrong).
> 
> Fascism is a form of totalitarianism. You cannot have small government totalitarianism. It’s so beyond absurd to even remotely attempt to claim otherwise. Nobody “changed” the definition. You’re need to lie about all of this illustrates your desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's Buttsoiler oozing back to the point where he quit this board in stark embarrassment in the past (and had to change his name to come back) when he started bleating some bullshit about "the difference between the Right and the Left is how big the government is".
> 
> Kind of pathetic to watch.  I suspect he's about to change his name yet again hoping nobody notices.
Click to expand...


You're in NO position to talk about the embarrassment of others, stupid fuck.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Oh not to worry Buttsoiler.  The Electrical College already does that.



Sluggo, you are a total dumbfuck. One of the most uneducated and frankly stupid people on this board. But the above is a level of stupid that is jaw dropping even for a drooling retard like you.

Are you NEVER embarrassed at displaying your abysmal ignorance?

Never?


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real question is can a poster change a definition from right to left, and  the number of people that accept the new definition?   I wonder it is really a form of illustrating of what might happen if  America loses the little education it now has?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's yet another iteration of the Big Lie approach; keep parroting it over and over and over until it becomes an echo.  It's supposed to "wear down" the history books until they "submit".  "Hitler was left-wing".... "FDR caused the Depression".... "O'bama caused the Recession"....  "O'bama invented the Teleprompter"....  "Civil War was not about Slavery".... "Moon Landing was faked".... "Reagan freed the hostages"... "Iraq had WMD"...  "Republicans made the CRA happen".... "Three million illegals voted".... "three million Amish mobilized to vote for Rump".... "War is Peace", "Freedom is Slavery", most importantly "Ignorance is Strength".
> 
> Just yesterday I read some wag try to describe Robert Byrd as a "leftist".  It's like education is some kind of disease to these pigs.
> 
> Why this Doublethinkian gambit doesn't work is that so long as the Cult of Ignorance is controlled, history will NEVER "submit".  And that's where we come in to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking moron, Sluggo.
> 
> Whose the moron...
> 
> The big lie is a relic of the 1950's.  Marxist academia lied to distance themselves from the recently defeated Nazis. But the claim that a central economy in a collectivist dictatorship where individuals are subverted to the collective is different than other forms of Socialism was always stupid as all fuck - kind of like you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

otto105 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Joy Villa: The left is very much the fascists they keep calling us*
> Singer Joy Villa and #WalkAway Campaign founder Brandon Straka on the new campaign urging voters to 'walk away' from Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "movement" only happens on fox news.
Click to expand...


Fatter o' mact every time I see Fox Noise I feel a movement coming on.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Joy Villa: The left is very much the fascists they keep calling us*
> Singer Joy Villa and #WalkAway Campaign founder Brandon Straka on the new campaign urging voters to 'walk away' from Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "movement" only happens on fox news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fatter o' mact every time I see Fox Noise I feel a movement coming on.
Click to expand...


How do you get it out of your hair?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So the Founders were in on the plan with their "impeachment" clause?


Oh sweetie...the founders didn’t include the impeachment clause as a tool for the losing party to get their way by erasing the will of the American people. Why do you say such stupid shit?


----------



## regent

The sad thing is  that there are so many booklets on political ideologies that it would take about an  hour spent in the local library to read about fascism. In fact, I understand the library will let you take a couple booklets home  if you have a card. I have yet to come across a booklet on Political Ideologies that claims fascism is left-wing. Might be a collector item.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I have yet to come across a booklet on Political Ideologies that claims fascism is left-wing. Might be a collector item.


Maybe that’s your problem. You’re looking for pamphlets rather than actual books. Here is one written by a man with *three* PhD’s (economics, law, and political science) which explains that fascism is unequivocally left-wing:

The Road to Serfdom


----------



## P@triot

The left *hates* the U.S. Constitution. It prevents them from implementing the totalitarian government they desire. They believe the only way around it is to convince people it is “evil” because it was written by “evil” people.


> If progressives and socialists can at last convince the American public that their country was always hopelessly flawed, they can gain power to remake it based on their own interests.


The U.S. Constitution - and the founders who wrote it - are to be revered. They were great men who sacrificed everything for freedom and delivered the greatest nation (and standard of living) ever conceived.

The War Over America's Past Is Really About the Future


----------



## regent

The Constitution and the Declaration of Indepemdence are both liberal documents based a great deal on The Age of Enlightenment.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The Constitution and the Declaration of Indepemdence are both liberal documents based a great deal on The Age of Enlightenment.


Sorry sweetie...they are the _ultimate_ small-government *conservative* documents written by the ultimate small-government *conservatives*.

I know how you live to re-write history, but that won’t work in the age of technology and information. Now tell us again how you’re a 95 year old woman on the internet who served in “infantry” during World War II.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The Constitution and the Declaration of Indepemdence are both liberal documents based a great deal on The Age of Enlightenment.


Sorry sweetie...they are the _ultimate_ small-government *conservative* documents written by the ultimate small-government *conservatives*. Indisputable proof:


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The Constitution and the Declaration of Indepemdence are both liberal documents based a great deal on The Age of Enlightenment.


Sorry sweetie...they are the _ultimate_ small-government *conservative* documents written by the ultimate small-government *conservatives*. Indisputable proof:


----------



## P@triot

Fascists *hate* the free exchange of ideas, information, etc.

Brave New World? How the DNC is working with Big Tech to circumvent the Constitution


----------



## Mac1958

This has been one of my favorite thread titles for a long time.

Not just fascism, but extreme fascism.

Not just extreme fascism, but EXTREME fascism.


----------



## P@triot

Even hard-core leftists recognize that the left has fully embraced fascism...

Piers Morgan calls out fellow liberals who've 'become utterly, pathetically illiberal' and have embraced a 'version of fascism'


----------



## EduardBernstein

Nazis are rightwing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

EduardBernstein said:


> Nazis are rightwing.





Tell me Comrade; If we take a system where the state has absolute control of the means of production using central planning to determine what products are produced and what price they are sold for, where an authoritarian state rules under dictatorship of either a single man or a group of rulers, where the rights of individuals are subverted to the privilege of groups, where individualism in general is oppressed in favor of the collective, where any competing political or economic ideas are suppressed by the state, where the press is controlled by the state or the party and operates to further the agenda of the rulers, where speech against the state or collectivism in general is a criminal offense; how does this substantially differ from the Marxism you promote?


----------



## EduardBernstein

Uncensored2008 said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis are rightwing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Comrade; If we take a system where the state has absolute control of the means of production using central planning to determine what products are produced and what price they are sold for, where an authoritarian state rules under dictatorship of either a single man or a group of rulers, where the rights of individuals are subverted to the privilege of groups, where individualism in general is oppressed in favor of the collective, where any competing political or economic ideas are suppressed by the state, where the press is controlled by the state or the party and operates to further the agenda of the rulers, where speech against the state or collectivism in general is a criminal offense; how does this substantially differ from the Marxism you promote?
Click to expand...

Nazis were eugenicist,  pro big business,  anti communism, anti trade union, antisemitic, xenophobic, anti lgbtq.


----------



## MaryL

Liberals don't understand what fascism is. Most liberals are babies. To me, they were born yesterday, and they have no clue. When you tell us what to say, how to frame an argument and what is acceptable, that crosses the line into fascism. Liberals don't want tolerance, no, that's the  last thing they want. They want a dictatorship of their ideals, It makes them no better  than NAZIS. Pretty much.


----------



## P@triot

EduardBernstein said:


> Nazis were eugenicist...


Exactly. Just as the left is. Margaret Sanger was a Democrat sweetie. Oops.


----------



## P@triot

EduardBernstein said:


> Nazis were antisemitic


Exactly. Just like all Democrats. You're really struggling today, uh snowflake? The left supports Palestine and attacks Israel with all types of antisemitic rhetoric.


----------



## P@triot

The brownshirts are out in full force...

Antifa caught on camera AGAIN: threatening, throwing hammers, attacking journalists


----------



## MaryL

What makes modern liberals any different than NAZIS of years past?  They both use this scary propaganda machine. They control the narrative to their benefit, and guess what? It might have worked in 1933, and it works now in2018, but instead of Jews, now its Western European Caucasians are the whipping boy causation of every evil the  world...


----------



## MaryL

Why is eugenics so...unspeakable? We use the same principles for agronomics. Or say, dog breeding. Its basic stuff. We know there are certain breed specific traits...I find it odd that James Watson was stripped of his awards for speaking out on this. This wasn't heresy, it was well founded scientific opinion based on observation. Science demands proof. So what is the proof to the contrary?  Reminds me of Galileo being condemned by the church. Popular consensus be damned.


----------



## Vastator

I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both. Our country is a turnkey dictatorship just waiting for someone with the strength of will to seize power. Much of the politico-entertainment the masses engage in is little more than the aristocracy of our country drawing battle lines, clambering for power. There are those on the Left who have one vision, and those on the Right who have another. And it is these two sides respectively who've been engaged in a cold war for some time now. And when a strong, willfull leader from either side ascends to power this fanciful notion of a government "of the people, for the people, and by the people" will be euthanized


----------



## MaryL

Vastator said:


> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both. Our country is a turnkey dictatorship just waiting for someone with the strength of will to seize power. Much of the politico-entertainment the masses engage in is little more than the aristocracy of our country drawing battle lines, clambering for power. There are those on the Left who have one vision, and those on the Right who have another. And it is these two sides respectively who've been engaged in a cold war for some time now. And when a strong, willfull leader from either side ascends to power this fanciful notion of a government "of the people, for the people, and by the people" will be euthanized


There  is no master race, white people? Not hardly. Lets face it, we all came out of Africa. White Europeans. Asians, All of us came out of Africa.  All of us have our own culture now, and that evolved and that deserves respect too. If not, nothing does.


----------



## Vastator

MaryL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both. Our country is a turnkey dictatorship just waiting for someone with the strength of will to seize power. Much of the politico-entertainment the masses engage in is little more than the aristocracy of our country drawing battle lines, clambering for power. There are those on the Left who have one vision, and those on the Right who have another. And it is these two sides respectively who've been engaged in a cold war for some time now. And when a strong, willfull leader from either side ascends to power this fanciful notion of a government "of the people, for the people, and by the people" will be euthanized
> 
> 
> 
> There  is no master race, white people? Not hardly. Lets face it, we all came out of Africa. White Europeans. Asians, All of us came out of Africa.  All of us have our own culture now, and that evolved and that deserves respect too. If not, nothing does.
Click to expand...

How that is supposed to be a response to my post; I cannot even begin to imagine...


----------



## MaryL

Vastator said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both. Our country is a turnkey dictatorship just waiting for someone with the strength of will to seize power. Much of the politico-entertainment the masses engage in is little more than the aristocracy of our country drawing battle lines, clambering for power. There are those on the Left who have one vision, and those on the Right who have another. And it is these two sides respectively who've been engaged in a cold war for some time now. And when a strong, willfull leader from either side ascends to power this fanciful notion of a government "of the people, for the people, and by the people" will be euthanized
> 
> 
> 
> There  is no master race, white people? Not hardly. Lets face it, we all came out of Africa. White Europeans. Asians, All of us came out of Africa.  All of us have our own culture now, and that evolved and that deserves respect too. If not, nothing does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How that is supposed to be a response to my post; I cannot even begin to imagine...
Click to expand...

I like that "I am clueless"  response thingy.  What exactly, what would you like clarified? Common sense? Gravity? What?


----------



## Vastator

MaryL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both. Our country is a turnkey dictatorship just waiting for someone with the strength of will to seize power. Much of the politico-entertainment the masses engage in is little more than the aristocracy of our country drawing battle lines, clambering for power. There are those on the Left who have one vision, and those on the Right who have another. And it is these two sides respectively who've been engaged in a cold war for some time now. And when a strong, willfull leader from either side ascends to power this fanciful notion of a government "of the people, for the people, and by the people" will be euthanized
> 
> 
> 
> There  is no master race, white people? Not hardly. Lets face it, we all came out of Africa. White Europeans. Asians, All of us came out of Africa.  All of us have our own culture now, and that evolved and that deserves respect too. If not, nothing does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How that is supposed to be a response to my post; I cannot even begin to imagine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly, what like clarified?
Click to expand...

What the fuck you're talking about, as it pertains to my post...


----------



## MaryL

Vastator said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both. Our country is a turnkey dictatorship just waiting for someone with the strength of will to seize power. Much of the politico-entertainment the masses engage in is little more than the aristocracy of our country drawing battle lines, clambering for power. There are those on the Left who have one vision, and those on the Right who have another. And it is these two sides respectively who've been engaged in a cold war for some time now. And when a strong, willfull leader from either side ascends to power this fanciful notion of a government "of the people, for the people, and by the people" will be euthanized
> 
> 
> 
> There  is no master race, white people? Not hardly. Lets face it, we all came out of Africa. White Europeans. Asians, All of us came out of Africa.  All of us have our own culture now, and that evolved and that deserves respect too. If not, nothing does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How that is supposed to be a response to my post; I cannot even begin to imagine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly, what like clarified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck you're talking about, as it pertains to my post...
Click to expand...

Actually, I could ask you the same question. In exactly the same words. I have the feeling we are talking past each  other in an echo chamber. What the fuck are you talking about doesn't equate to a valid question.


----------



## Vastator

MaryL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both. Our country is a turnkey dictatorship just waiting for someone with the strength of will to seize power. Much of the politico-entertainment the masses engage in is little more than the aristocracy of our country drawing battle lines, clambering for power. There are those on the Left who have one vision, and those on the Right who have another. And it is these two sides respectively who've been engaged in a cold war for some time now. And when a strong, willfull leader from either side ascends to power this fanciful notion of a government "of the people, for the people, and by the people" will be euthanized
> 
> 
> 
> There  is no master race, white people? Not hardly. Lets face it, we all came out of Africa. White Europeans. Asians, All of us came out of Africa.  All of us have our own culture now, and that evolved and that deserves respect too. If not, nothing does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How that is supposed to be a response to my post; I cannot even begin to imagine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly, what like clarified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck you're talking about, as it pertains to my post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I could ask you the same question. In exactly the same words. I have the feeling we are talking past each  other in an echo chamber. What the fuck are you talking about doesn't equate to a valid question anymore.
Click to expand...

So you have no idea, and were just pandering for attention. Got it...


----------



## EduardBernstein

P@triot said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were eugenicist...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Just as the left is. Margaret Sanger was a Democrat sweetie. Oops.
Click to expand...

The old Democrats were Nazi. Because Catholics, and southern Baptists backed them back when. Now Catholics, and southern Baptists back Republicans, and it becomes more obvious they are Nazis.


----------



## MaryL

Wow, I see  black males make like a like  oppsie woposie killing little a little  old white lady that put up a lemonade stand next to RTD bus stop. Her crime? She put up shade and lemonade next to  RTD bus stop. How evil.  She tried to be an asset to the community, murdered instead by black males. Opps, And I  noticed.. Stereotypes?  I see black kids terrorize an entre community for years , that is bad? So why is it bad if WE notice? But we split hairs over other stuff, so what's the deal now?


----------



## MaryL

Playing the Devils advocate here: Why is we never hear of the horrors of living in a rich white gated community that the wealthy white exploiters live in? Like, San Francisco? Its Cute... how they exploit Mexicans and then hide away  as if nobody notices. All those poor Mexicans. Nobody dares mention all those poor poor Americans living in squalor. They should learn to code or something.


----------



## Pilot1

P@triot said:


> Even hard-core leftists recognize that the left has fully embraced fascism...
> 
> Piers Morgan calls out fellow liberals who've 'become utterly, pathetically illiberal' and have embraced a 'version of fascism'



I am reading and hearing that a LOT of traditional, more moderate Democrats are very unhappy with the policies of the Democrat candidates running for President, and don't like any of them.  To compete with the other loonies, even Biden is going full Commie.  

These Democrats WON'T vote for Trump, however, they will just STAY HOME.  This should easily enable a Trump re-election.


----------



## MAGAman

EduardBernstein said:


> Nazis are rightwing.


Nope


Try again


----------



## MAGAman

EduardBernstein said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were eugenicist...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Just as the left is. Margaret Sanger was a Democrat sweetie. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old Democrats were Nazi. Because Catholics, and southern Baptists backed them back when. Now Catholics, and southern Baptists back Republicans, and it becomes more obvious they are Nazis.
Click to expand...

That's just stupid.

Fact make a better post than a retarded troll

Try to be a better person.


----------



## EduardBernstein

MAGAman said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis are rightwing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> Try again
Click to expand...

The vast majority of historians believe Nazis were far right wing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

EduardBernstein said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis are rightwing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of historians believe Nazis were far right wing.
Click to expand...


They also thought that FDR's first 2 terms of 20% unemployment "Saved capitalism"  You need not to believe EVERYTHING you read


----------



## EduardBernstein

CrusaderFrank said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis are rightwing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of historians believe Nazis were far right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also thought that FDR's first 2 terms of 20% unemployment "Saved capitalism"  You need not to believe EVERYTHING you read
Click to expand...

FDR had great economic growth.The Best And Worst US Presidents For GDP Growth


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


The racist Democrats are nationalist, but only for other countries like Iran and Mexico


----------



## regent

jwoodie said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dictionary probably is.  Why no cite?
Click to expand...

And all those books on Political Ideologiies, must be wrong also, and the colleges and thuniversities wrong too?


----------



## francoHFW

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
Click to expand...

In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.


----------



## francoHFW

regent said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dictionary probably is.  Why no cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all those books on Political Ideologiies, must be wrong also, and the colleges and thuniversities wrong too?
Click to expand...

Yep only bought off High School grad GOP pundits know the truth in the entire world LOL


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution and the Declaration of Indepemdence are both liberal documents based a great deal on The Age of Enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie...they are the _ultimate_ small-government *conservative* documents written by the ultimate small-government *conservatives*. Indisputable proof:
> 
> View attachment 270581
Click to expand...

both promoting and providing for the general welfare, are.


----------



## Rigby5

Uncensored2008 said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis are rightwing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Comrade; If we take a system where the state has absolute control of the means of production using central planning to determine what products are produced and what price they are sold for, where an authoritarian state rules under dictatorship of either a single man or a group of rulers, where the rights of individuals are subverted to the privilege of groups, where individualism in general is oppressed in favor of the collective, where any competing political or economic ideas are suppressed by the state, where the press is controlled by the state or the party and operates to further the agenda of the rulers, where speech against the state or collectivism in general is a criminal offense; how does this substantially differ from the Marxism you promote?
Click to expand...


Totally wrong.
Fascism is where the wealthy elite rule with a coalition of aristocracy, industry, and the military.
It is originally a concept created by the ancient Romans, to justify colonialism, imperialism, slavery, etc.

Leftist are the exact opposite, and instead believe in equality, that would favor the poor because they are the majority.

What is likely confusing you is that Stalin destroyed the leftist in Russia, and forced capitalism instead.
In order for something to be collective, it has to have popular planning and popular profit sharing.
Neither of these happened under Stalin.
Instead, under Stalin it was all dictated by an elite central committee, and the elite central committee got the majority of the profits.
That is the opposite of leftist collectivism, and is instead capitalist elitism.

Actual leftist ideas include collectives, but that is local.
That is when you have employee owned businesses.
When it is instead controlled centrally by a committee that does not include the local workers or users, that is capitalism.


----------



## Rigby5

MaryL said:


> Liberals don't understand what fascism is. Most liberals are babies. To me, they were born yesterday, and they have no clue. When you tell us what to say, how to frame an argument and what is acceptable, that crosses the line into fascism. Liberals don't want tolerance, no, that's the  last thing they want. They want a dictatorship of their ideals, It makes them no better  than NAZIS. Pretty much.



Well there lately are people who call themselves liberals who are not really liberals.  
But clearly historically, like Thomas Jefferson, liberals were those who wanted to maximize personal liberties.


----------



## anynameyouwish

MaryL said:


> Liberals don't understand what fascism is. Most liberals are babies. To me, they were born yesterday, and they have no clue. When you tell us what to say, how to frame an argument and what is acceptable, that crosses the line into fascism. Liberals don't want tolerance, no, that's the  last thing they want. They want a dictatorship of their ideals, It makes them no better  than NAZIS. Pretty much.




"They want a dictatorship of their ideals, It makes them no better than NAZIS. Pretty much."

and conservatives want the same thing.


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution and the Declaration of Indepemdence are both liberal documents based a great deal on The Age of Enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie...they are the _ultimate_ small-government *conservative* documents written by the ultimate small-government *conservatives*. Indisputable proof:
> 
> View attachment 270581
Click to expand...



small government?


does that mean you oppose laws against pot?
you support freedom and rights for gays?
freedom and rights for non-chrisitans? muslims? atheists?


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were eugenicist...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Just as the left is. Margaret Sanger was a Democrat sweetie. Oops.
Click to expand...


Trying to reduce birth rates for the poor by allowing voluntary birth control access is not eugenics.
It is nothing like what the fascists did with Zylon B.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were antisemitic
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Just like all Democrats. You're really struggling today, uh snowflake? The left supports Palestine and attacks Israel with all types of antisemitic rhetoric.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.
The word "Semitic" means of an Arab language group, so includes all Arabs, but only include Jews who used to have Hebrew as a native language.  That is because the ancient Hebrew were a branch of Arabs, and ancient Hebrew is an Arab language.
But most Israelis are Ashkenazi, so are not Semitic.  Their native language is Yiddish, which is of Germanic origins.

Israel is just totally illegal.
Zionists are illegal immigrants who invaded Palestine and stole all of it by the use of force provided by the US.
They never bought much of the land, and illegally stole the homes of Palestinians by murder or extortion.
If you are unfamiliar with the facts, then look up who blew up the King David Hotel, who murdered the UN Moderator, Count Folke Bernadotte, who massacred Arab villages like Dier Yassin, and how the Treaty of Sevres in 1920 had created the British Mandate for Palestine, to reward the Arab for their help against the Ottoman Empire, (Lawrence of Arabia), with a pledge to ensure their independence.


----------



## MAGAman

EduardBernstein said:


> The vast majority of historians believe Nazis were far right wing.


Not the ones that know left from right.

Nazis are big government Leftists.


----------



## Votto

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



Right, built into the definition is that they are all right wing and definitely never left wing like Stalin or Mao.  Then to think that they care more about the country they run than others that did not elect them which is why we need globalists running our governments.

LMAO!

I hate to break it to ya Left wingers but the term Nazi refers to National SOCIALISTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAGAman

Rigby5 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were eugenicist...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Just as the left is. Margaret Sanger was a Democrat sweetie. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to reduce birth rates for the poor by allowing voluntary birth control access is not eugenics.
> It is nothing like what the fascists did with Zylon B.
Click to expand...

Reducing the number if black children by killing them pretty much sums up racist eugenics.


----------



## badger2

Thank you, #2912. That is why we looked to the pacifist Mennonites and Old Apostolic Lutherans for clues to the unmasking of Antifa.

'The intellectuals who were captured by fascism were not content to remain on the fringes of society or politics, and to be part of those 'restless intellectuals' who had made and were making the greatest contribution to European thought. The abhorred restlessness, and the fascist emphasis on rootedness of the creative individual in the national soul made a strong appeal to these men. National Socialism provided Benn with both excitement and a firm intellectual (point d'appui [italics]) which he had hitherto lacked....The very discipline of a firm, simple and organic ideology fulfilled a need not only for Gottfried Benn but also for a poet like Ezra Pound who had passed through expressionism. Yet there may well be validity in Ladislas Mittner's contention that the feeling of impotence in expressionism led to dreams of violence, to a tyrant born in the imagination.

In Science of Character, Ludwig Klages' 'untrammeled activity' is indeed one of the parameters that needs to be in place for the will to go nuts, a will that, because it cannot devour, becomes a will to destroy.


----------



## Rigby5

Votto said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, built into the definition is that they are all right wing and definitely never left wing like Stalin or Mao.  Then to think that they care more about the country they run than others that did not elect them which is why we need globalists running our governments.
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I hate to break it to ya Left wingers but the term Nazi refers to National SOCIALISTS!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


The Nazis STARTED as the SA actually.
The Brown Shirts veteran organization that wanted better conditions for the working class.
But in order to get Hindenburg to appoint Hitler as Chancellor, Hitler had to disavow any socialism and kill off all his old cronies.
By 1934, there were no socialist left.  The concentration camps were initially started for the socialists.
The teachers, priests, gays, and then Jews were added as inmates, later.


----------



## Rigby5

MAGAman said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were eugenicist...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Just as the left is. Margaret Sanger was a Democrat sweetie. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to reduce birth rates for the poor by allowing voluntary birth control access is not eugenics.
> It is nothing like what the fascists did with Zylon B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reducing the number if black children by killing them pretty much sums up racist eugenics.
Click to expand...


That is a lie.
Birth control does not kill anyone or effect the total population rate.
It just allows people to decide when they want children, and they then have the option of waiting until later, when they have more financial stability.


----------



## bripat9643

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
Click to expand...


Try some historic perspective.
The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.

The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.

That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.

So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.


----------



## danielpalos

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some historic perspective.
> The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
> Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
> They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.
> 
> The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.
> 
> That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
> With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
Click to expand...

Clinton understood economics, unlike the right wing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

anynameyouwish said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution and the Declaration of Indepemdence are both liberal documents based a great deal on The Age of Enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie...they are the _ultimate_ small-government *conservative* documents written by the ultimate small-government *conservatives*. Indisputable proof:
> 
> View attachment 270581
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> small government?
> 
> 
> does that mean you oppose laws against pot?
> you support freedom and rights for gays?
> freedom and rights for non-chrisitans? muslims? atheists?
Click to expand...


"If you want small government, you have to want MY interpretation of it!"


----------



## francoHFW

danielpalos said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some historic perspective.
> The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
> Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
> They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.
> 
> The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.
> 
> That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
> With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton understood economics, unlike the right wing.
Click to expand...

The clintons went along with the GOP way too much, but cannot be blamed for the George W bush disasters.... The ongoing giveaway to the rich Reagan experiment which has given us the modern world's worst inequality and upward Mobility the last 35 years... Clinton and Obama thought they would get some compromise out of the GOP oh, but that never happened. The GOP is totally bought off and corrupt, look at the lobbyist situation and campaign finance lack of law....


----------



## bripat9643

Votto said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, built into the definition is that they are all right wing and definitely never left wing like Stalin or Mao.  Then to think that they care more about the country they run than others that did not elect them which is why we need globalists running our governments.
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I hate to break it to ya Left wingers but the term Nazi refers to National SOCIALISTS!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Begging the question:  Your definition assumes that which has yet to be proven.  First, define "right wing."


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some historic perspective.
> The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
> Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
> They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.
> 
> The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.
> 
> That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
> With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton understood economics, unlike the right wing.
Click to expand...

Really?  What's the evidence for that?


----------



## deanrd

Liberalism and fascism are extreme opposites. Who doesn’t know that?


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some historic perspective.
> The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
> Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
> They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.
> 
> The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.
> 
> That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
> With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton understood economics, unlike the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What's the evidence for that?
Click to expand...

actually running budget surpluses instead of budget deficits.


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> The GOP is totally bought off and corrupt...



That may be, or not, but how did you feel about Hillary setting up a private server to conduct state and personal business when she was SOS?  

And how do you feel about the fact that Obama knew what she was doing and didn't put a stop to it?


----------



## K9Buck

bripat9643 said:


> Begging the question:  Your definition assumes that which has yet to be proven.  First, define "right wing."



Any one or any thing that he dislikes is "right wing" and fascist.


----------



## K9Buck

Rigby5 said:


> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.



Who generally wants more and bigger government and government regulations?  Would it be the American right or would it be the American left?


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP is totally bought off and corrupt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may be, or not, but how did you feel about Hillary setting up a private server to conduct state and personal business when she was SOS?
> 
> And how do you feel about the fact that Obama knew what she was doing and didn't put a stop to it?
Click to expand...

No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal



What do you mean there is "no rule against it"?  She set up a private server to escape oversight by the American people.  

Just be honest, if you can.  You don't have a problem with corruption; you have a problem with REPUBLICAN corruption.


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal



So you would have NO PROBLEM if everyone in government did the people's business in private on their own servers and emails, correct?


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean there is "no rule against it"?  She set up a private server to escape oversight by the American people.
> 
> Just be honest, if you can.  You don't have a problem with corruption; you have a problem with REPUBLICAN corruption.
Click to expand...

Bologna. There was nothing to cover up you people are crazy. All investigated and nothing there except GOP garbage propaganda.


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> Bologna. There was nothing to cover up you people are crazy. All investigated and nothing there except GOP garbage propaganda.



LOL.  So, like I asked, you SUPPORT government employees doing whatever the fuck they like, unless they're Republican, correct?  If Hillary wasn't corrupt then nobody in the history of government has ever been corrupt.  

Speaking of corruption, was it "corrupt" when Hitler, er, _Obama _used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would have NO PROBLEM if everyone in government did the people's business in private on their own servers and emails, correct?
Click to expand...

Not now that everyone has found out about foreign hackers wrecking elections and there are rules against this now of course. At the time nobody cared about emails.


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bologna. There was nothing to cover up you people are crazy. All investigated and nothing there except GOP garbage propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  So, like I asked, you SUPPORT government employees doing whatever the fuck they like, unless they're Republican, correct?  If Hillary wasn't corrupt then nobody in the history of government has ever been corrupt.
> 
> Speaking of corruption, was it "corrupt" when Hitler, er, _Obama _used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?
Click to expand...

You have no idea what you're talking about just so many conspiracies LOL. The clintons were never so stupid as to do anything criminal with you GOP after them on everything. It's just silly conspiracy talk all investigated nothing found but ridiculous propaganda. And no there is no deep state.


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about just so many conspiracies LOL. The clintons were never so stupid as to do anything criminal with you GOP after them on everything. It's just silly conspiracy talk all investigated nothing found but ridiculous propaganda. And no there is no deep state.



Was it a conspiracy that the IRS was targeting conservative groups?


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal



If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about just so many conspiracies LOL. The clintons were never so stupid as to do anything criminal with you GOP after them on everything. It's just silly conspiracy talk all investigated nothing found but ridiculous propaganda. And no there is no deep state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a conspiracy that the IRS was targeting conservative groups?
Click to expand...

The reason there was a delay in being approved was it there were so many tea party organizations all of a sudden they didn't have enough money since the GOP cut IRS funding. There is no Scandal there at all no GOP organizations were turned down. Just garbage propaganda dumbass. you have tons of it coming out of your ears nobody gives a damn except you brainwashed fools.... In the entire world!
....


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about just so many conspiracies LOL. The clintons were never so stupid as to do anything criminal with you GOP after them on everything. It's just silly conspiracy talk all investigated nothing found but ridiculous propaganda. And no there is no deep state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a conspiracy that the IRS was targeting conservative groups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason there was a delay in being approved was it there were so many tea party organizations all of a sudden they didn't have enough money since the GOP cut IRS funding. There is no Scandal there at all no GOP organizations were turned down. Just garbage propaganda dumbass. you have tons of it coming out of your ears nobody gives a damn except you brainwashed fools.... In the entire world!
> ....
Click to expand...


Was it a "conspiracy" when all those IRS executives pled the fifth?  Did the IRS officially and publicly admit to and apologize for picking out conservative groups for special treatment?  

The reality is that you're delusional.   Additionally, stop crying about corruption since you're unwilling to condemn ALL corruption.


----------



## K9Buck

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
Click to expand...


Where did you go francoHFW ?


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about just so many conspiracies LOL. The clintons were never so stupid as to do anything criminal with you GOP after them on everything. It's just silly conspiracy talk all investigated nothing found but ridiculous propaganda. And no there is no deep state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a conspiracy that the IRS was targeting conservative groups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason there was a delay in being approved was it there were so many tea party organizations all of a sudden they didn't have enough money since the GOP cut IRS funding. There is no Scandal there at all no GOP organizations were turned down. Just garbage propaganda dumbass. you have tons of it coming out of your ears nobody gives a damn except you brainwashed fools.... In the entire world!
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it a "conspiracy" when all those IRS executives pled the fifth?  Did the IRS officially and publicly admit to and apologize for picking out conservative groups for special treatment?
> 
> The reality is that you're delusional.   Additionally, stop crying about corruption since you're unwilling to condemn ALL corruption.
Click to expand...

no matter what they said, your garbage propaganda machine would have twisted it around. Why bother d******?


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you go francoHFW ?
Click to expand...

Obama did not lie about it, these people are busy and they didn't give a s*** about emails until the Russians hacked the election d u h. Nobody did, brainwashed functional moron. They were busy being president of the country and Secretary of State in the middle of a GOP disaster financially and diplomatically.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you go francoHFW ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not lie about it, these people are busy and they didn't give a s*** about emails until the Russians hacked the election d u h. Nobody did, brainwashed functional moron. They were busy being president of the country and Secretary of State in the middle of a GOP disaster financially and diplomatically.
Click to expand...

A disaster you idiots don't even know about, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you go francoHFW ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not lie about it, these people are busy and they didn't give a s*** about emails until the Russians hacked the election d u h. Nobody did, brainwashed functional moron. They were busy being president of the country and Secretary of State in the middle of a GOP disaster financially and diplomatically.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.  Obama absolutely LIED.  You're in la la land.  

Obama’s silky lie and FBI bias in the Clinton investigation


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you go francoHFW ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not lie about it, these people are busy and they didn't give a s*** about emails until the Russians hacked the election d u h. Nobody did, brainwashed functional moron. They were busy being president of the country and Secretary of State in the middle of a GOP disaster financially and diplomatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Obama absolutely LIED.  You're in la la land.
> 
> Obama’s silky lie and FBI bias in the Clinton investigation
Click to expand...

Yes yes the president and the Secretary of State spend all their time looking at email security, not the actual messages lol.   you GOP doups live on an entirely different planet from every respected person in the world LOL


----------



## danielpalos

We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.

Only a lack of initiative can account for any security problems in our free States.


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you go francoHFW ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not lie about it, these people are busy and they didn't give a s*** about emails until the Russians hacked the election d u h. Nobody did, brainwashed functional moron. They were busy being president of the country and Secretary of State in the middle of a GOP disaster financially and diplomatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Obama absolutely LIED.  You're in la la land.
> 
> Obama’s silky lie and FBI bias in the Clinton investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes yes the president and the Secretary of State spend all their time looking at email security, not the actual messages lol.   you GOP doups live on an entirely different planet from every respected person in the world LOL
Click to expand...


You're in delusional denial.  Even when presented with indisputable FACTS, you won't accept them.  You are a FOOL.


----------



## regent

deanrd said:


> Liberalism and fascism are extreme opposites. Who doesn’t know that?


It would seem that every conservative that is able to read should knows that. The question I have is why are conservatives so intent on adopting liberalism as their philosophy but not their practice? They seem to try so hard to make the switch and why? Probably because people vote.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Even hard-core leftists recognize that the left has fully embraced fascism...
> 
> Piers Morgan calls out fellow liberals who've 'become utterly, pathetically illiberal' and have embraced a 'version of fascism'




Let me guess, on fox opinion a conservative calls out Liberals........why am I not impressed.


----------



## Rigby5

danielpalos said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some historic perspective.
> The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
> Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
> They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.
> 
> The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.
> 
> That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
> With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton understood economics, unlike the right wing.
Click to expand...


Clinton did do well for the economy, and did pay down the national debt.
But he also caused the US to have the largest percent incarcerated, in the world.
He also helped repeal Glass-Steagal, setting the stage for the 2008 real estate collapse.


----------



## francoHFW

Rigby5 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some historic perspective.
> The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
> Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
> They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.
> 
> The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.
> 
> That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
> With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton understood economics, unlike the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton did do well for the economy, and did pay down the national debt.
> But he also caused the US to have the largest percent incarcerated, in the world.
> He also helped repeal Glass-Steagal, setting the stage for the 2008 real estate collapse.
Click to expand...

He did go along with the corrupt greedy a****** GOP much too much. He and Obama like most Democrats can't believe how obstructive greedy and hypocritical the GOP was and is...


----------



## francoHFW

regent said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism and fascism are extreme opposites. Who doesn’t know that?
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem that every conservative that is able to read should knows that. The question I have is why are conservatives so intent on adopting liberalism as their philosophy but not their practice? They seem to try so hard to make the switch and why? Probably because people vote.
Click to expand...

They are brainwashed ignoramuses who live on another planet. Like Trump if he's serious....


----------



## francoHFW

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you go francoHFW ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not lie about it, these people are busy and they didn't give a s*** about emails until the Russians hacked the election d u h. Nobody did, brainwashed functional moron. They were busy being president of the country and Secretary of State in the middle of a GOP disaster financially and diplomatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Obama absolutely LIED.  You're in la la land.
> 
> Obama’s silky lie and FBI bias in the Clinton investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes yes the president and the Secretary of State spend all their time looking at email security, not the actual messages lol.   you GOP doups live on an entirely different planet from every respected person in the world LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're in delusional denial.  Even when presented with indisputable FACTS, you won't accept them.  You are a FOOL.
Click to expand...

Your proof that Obama lied is that he looked at the emails and is supposed to know what server is being used. these people are not computer geeks, they are the president of the United States and the Secretary of State and nobody gave a damn about emails until the Russians hacked the DNC and wrecked our election with the help of fox Trump and his campaign staff. If that's fine with you, that is treasonous.  Oh right they met with Russians over a hundred times but didn't write anything down so there is no proof so they are totally innocent, right, super duper?


----------



## Rigby5

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP is totally bought off and corrupt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may be, or not, but how did you feel about Hillary setting up a private server to conduct state and personal business when she was SOS?
> 
> And how do you feel about the fact that Obama knew what she was doing and didn't put a stop to it?
Click to expand...


And what part of the private server did you dislike?
If it is the idea of security, a private server is a gazillion times more secure than a state department email server.
That is because tens of thousands of people have to be given access to state department email servers.
There are all the admins, as well as embassy staffs, interns, contractors, etc., all of whom are short term and rotating.

Technically the only problem with a private email server for State Dept business is that then it is hard to ensure compliance with the Freedom of Information Act. 
But the reality is that likely no one complies with FOIA.  They likely all use other means, because they are never going to want anyone to know what they really did.  For example, Collin Powell said he used a private email server, and Bill Clinton claimed he just never used any email at all.
So then really, Hillary was not that different, just naive or careless.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism and fascism are extreme opposites. Who doesn’t know that?
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem that every conservative that is able to read should knows that. The question I have is why are conservatives so intent on adopting liberalism as their philosophy but not their practice? They seem to try so hard to make the switch and why? Probably because people vote.
Click to expand...

Everything you know is wrong.  Liberalism and fascism are virtually indistinguishable. No conservative is trying to adopt fascism.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even hard-core leftists recognize that the left has fully embraced fascism...
> 
> Piers Morgan calls out fellow liberals who've 'become utterly, pathetically illiberal' and have embraced a 'version of fascism'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, on fox opinion a conservative calls out Liberals........why am I not impressed.
Click to expand...

Piers Morgan is a leftwinger.


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> Your proof that Obama lied is that he looked at the emails and is supposed to know what server is being used.



Obama set up an anonymous email account that he used to communicate with Hillary on her private account.  If you disagree, then you better take it up with the Inspector General because he's the one that put it out there.


----------



## K9Buck

Rigby5 said:


> That is because tens of thousands of people have to be given access to state department email servers.



So you AGREE that government employees should be able to do ANYTHING they like with our nation's secrets, including sending them out on Yahoo, or Gmail or Mail.com or whatever, right?   LOL.  Yea, you're an idiot.


----------



## Rigby5

K9Buck said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who generally wants more and bigger government and government regulations?  Would it be the American right or would it be the American left?
Click to expand...


That depends.
Generally the left wants to stop wasting money on the military, the War on Drugs, prisons,   Boarder Patrol, Homeland Security, the DEA, etc.
That really is about 95% of federal spending.
Where the left wants money spent instead, are things like health care, which would cut medical costs by over half, and that includes any tax spending.
If you  understand socialism, it does not cost money, but saves money by cutting out the middle man who skims profits while adding nothing.
About the only thing I agree with the right on is gun control, because I think that is not only foolish, illegal, and unproductive, but can only lead to more violence and eventually revolution or dictatorship.  And if I have to pick between revolution and dictatorship, I would have to pick revolution first.


----------



## Rigby5

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your proof that Obama lied is that he looked at the emails and is supposed to know what server is being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama set up an anonymous email account that he used to communicate with Hillary on her private account.  If you disagree, then you better take it up with the Inspector General because he's the one that put it out there.
Click to expand...


There is nothing improper with using an anonymous email account to exchange social emails between a president and Sec. of State.
What would be wrong would be deleting government business emails after exchanging them.
What server is used is not covered by any law.


----------



## Rigby5

K9Buck said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because tens of thousands of people have to be given access to state department email servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you AGREE that government employees should be able to do ANYTHING they like with our nation's secrets, including sending them out on Yahoo, or Gmail or Mail.com or whatever, right?   LOL.  Yea, you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


You do not understand how email works.
There is no government network.
Whether you put your account on Yahoo, Gmail, etc., the emails are still sent from machine to machine, over half a dozen private network servers.
Yahoo and Gmail are just portals that allow easy user access, but the rest of the network is identical, whether you start with a State Dept. server or a public one.  The data content part can be encrypted, but any Virtual Personal Network does that, just as well as any State Department server, with the advantage of having a smaller and therefore more secure staff.
The reality is that the State Department has admitted it has been hacked many times, and Hillary's server apparently was never hacked.


----------



## regent

Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.


----------



## Rigby5

francoHFW said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would have NO PROBLEM if everyone in government did the people's business in private on their own servers and emails, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not now that everyone has found out about foreign hackers wrecking elections and there are rules against this now of course. At the time nobody cared about emails.
Click to expand...


Wrong.
No hackers, foreign or domestic got into Hillary's server.
That had nothing to do with it.
The problem was that when Hillary turned her State Department emails over to the archives, some 30,000 had been deleted.
So the ONLY problem was that she was TOO private, and that is in violation of the Freedom of Information Act, which wants a public record of everything.

The rules did not change, and the State Department servers go back to the Nixon era.


----------



## Rigby5

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about just so many conspiracies LOL. The clintons were never so stupid as to do anything criminal with you GOP after them on everything. It's just silly conspiracy talk all investigated nothing found but ridiculous propaganda. And no there is no deep state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a conspiracy that the IRS was targeting conservative groups?
Click to expand...


The Tea Party organizations that were delayed while investigations were run had things like tax resistor in their name.  The Tea Party already stands for "Taxed Enough Already", so it is reasonable to wonder if they actually qualify for 501c status.


----------



## Rigby5

francoHFW said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you go francoHFW ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not lie about it, these people are busy and they didn't give a s*** about emails until the Russians hacked the election d u h. Nobody did, brainwashed functional moron. They were busy being president of the country and Secretary of State in the middle of a GOP disaster financially and diplomatically.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence the Russians hacked the election.
The only thing we know that happened was that the DNC email was hacked, revealing that Hillary was given the debate questions ahead of time.


----------



## Rigby5

K9Buck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there was no rule against it and hers was the only one that wasn't hacked as far as I can tell. Phony scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what she was doing was perfectly fine, why then did Obama lie when he was asked if he had known about Hillary using a private server to conduct official state business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you go francoHFW ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not lie about it, these people are busy and they didn't give a s*** about emails until the Russians hacked the election d u h. Nobody did, brainwashed functional moron. They were busy being president of the country and Secretary of State in the middle of a GOP disaster financially and diplomatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Obama absolutely LIED.  You're in la la land.
> 
> Obama’s silky lie and FBI bias in the Clinton investigation
Click to expand...


What could have been a lie that Obama said?
He did not say much of anything about emails.


----------



## K9Buck

Rigby5 said:


> There is nothing improper with using an anonymous email account to exchange social emails between a president and Sec. of State.



The point is, Obama was asked by the press as to WHEN he knew about Hillary's private server and he said that he didn't learn about it until it came out in the news.  That was a blatant and egregious LIE.  After all, he was communicating to her through her email address on her private server.  This is an INDISPUTABLE FACT established by the IG himself.


----------



## K9Buck

regent said:


> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.



Fascism, like communism and socialism, is the EXTREME of left-wing ideology.  How so?  Because the left advocates for more and bigger government, government control of the economy, healthcare, education and everything under the sun.  It's NOT the American right that's demanding government takeover of our nation's healthcare system.  It's NOT the American right calling for MORE government regulations.  The only ones calling for leaving healthcare in private hands and REDUCING government regulations and control is the RIGHT.  Additionally, Donald Trump is the biggest capitalist ever elected to the White House.  The left, particularly the extreme left (Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Castro, etc.) all oppose free-market capitalism.  

Feel free to make the argument that fascism is "right wing".  Please don't provide a link to someone else's explanation.  You make the argument, if you can.  You can't.


----------



## K9Buck

Rigby5 said:


> What could have been a lie that Obama said?
> He did not say much of anything about emails.



Your leftist media outlets don't cover malfeasance by Democrats.  Here you go.  

Obama’s silky lie and FBI bias in the Clinton investigation

Excerpt:

Of all the silky lies being told in Washington over the findings of the FBI’s inspector general on the biased culture of those investigating Hillary Clinton’s email server, one lie seems to be ignored:

It’s the silky lie told by then-President Barack Obama.

Obama told his silky lie when his chosen successor was Hillary Clinton.

Clinton had endangered top secret information by using an unsecured, home-brew email server when she was U.S. secretary of state. Any other American who dared risk top government secrets on a basement server would have faced federal prosecution and prison.

Obama’s lie was told in 2015, when Obama was asked by CBS’ Bill Plante when he learned Mrs. Clinton had used an unsecured email server.

“The same time everybody else learned it, through news reports,” Obama said. He was so silky that you couldn’t even hear his tongue rustling along his teeth.


----------



## K9Buck

Rigby5 said:


> The Tea Party organizations that were delayed while investigations were run had things like tax resistor in their name.  The Tea Party already stands for "Taxed Enough Already", so it is reasonable to wonder if they actually qualify for 501c status.



I don't know what you're trying to suggest.  Numerous executives declined to testify to Congress and plead the fifth.  Later, the IRS ADMITTED that it had unfairly targeted conservative groups and publicly APOLOGIZED for doing so.  Don't believe me?  Read this.  

IRS Apologizes For Aggressive Scrutiny Of Conservative Groups


----------



## francoHFW

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism and fascism are extreme opposites. Who doesn’t know that?
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem that every conservative that is able to read should knows that. The question I have is why are conservatives so intent on adopting liberalism as their philosophy but not their practice? They seem to try so hard to make the switch and why? Probably because people vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you know is wrong.  Liberalism and fascism are virtually indistinguishable. No conservative is trying to adopt fascism.
Click to expand...

Fascism is right wing very conservative totalitarian government that loves corporations. You are martial law away from being a fascist already. You know nothing read something. Brain-washed functional moron... Communism is left-wing to tell at arianism not capitalist. Nazis were fascists Mussolini wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## K9Buck

francoHFW said:


> Fascism is right wing very conservative totalitarian government that loves corporations. You are martial law away from being a fascist already. You know nothing read something. Brainwash functional moron...


----------



## danielpalos

Rigby5 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some historic perspective.
> The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
> Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
> They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.
> 
> The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.
> 
> That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
> With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton understood economics, unlike the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton did do well for the economy, and did pay down the national debt.
> But he also caused the US to have the largest percent incarcerated, in the world.
> He also helped repeal Glass-Steagal, setting the stage for the 2008 real estate collapse.
Click to expand...

it is the right wing that launched our alleged war on terror.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.


College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.


----------



## EduardBernstein

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
Click to expand...

The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.


----------



## bripat9643

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism and fascism are extreme opposites. Who doesn’t know that?
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem that every conservative that is able to read should knows that. The question I have is why are conservatives so intent on adopting liberalism as their philosophy but not their practice? They seem to try so hard to make the switch and why? Probably because people vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you know is wrong.  Liberalism and fascism are virtually indistinguishable. No conservative is trying to adopt fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is right wing very conservative totalitarian government that loves corporations. You are martial law away from being a fascist already. You know nothing read something. Brain-washed functional moron... Communism is left-wing to tell at arianism not capitalist. Nazis were fascists Mussolini wake up and smell the coffee.
Click to expand...

As always, you proved exactly nothing.


----------



## bripat9643

EduardBernstein said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
Click to expand...

Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.


----------



## EduardBernstein

bripat9643 said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
Click to expand...

There were famines in Russia long before the Soviet regime took over. In Russia in 1913 the average life expectancy was 32. By 1950 it was 64. Health in Russia - Wikipedia


----------



## bripat9643

EduardBernstein said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were famines in Russia long before the Soviet regime took over. In Russia in 1913 the average life expectancy was 32. By 1950 it was 64. Health in Russia - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


The famine in Ukraine was deliberate, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, there are all the people Stalin executed and all the people who died in the Gulags.

You are unbelievably naive.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
Click to expand...


{,,,
Prior to the fall of the USSR and the archival revelations, some historians estimated that the numbers killed by Stalin's regime were 20 million or higher.[4][5][6] After the USSR fell, evidence from the Soviet archives also became available, containing official records of 799,455 executions (1921–1953),[7] around 1.7 million deaths in the Gulag[8][9] some 390,000[10] deaths during kulak forced resettlement and up to 400,000 deaths of persons deported to Forced settlements in the Soviet Union during the 1940s[11] – with a total of about 3.3 million officially recorded victims in these categories.[12] 
...}
Excess mortality in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {,,,
> Prior to the fall of the USSR and the archival revelations, some historians estimated that the numbers killed by Stalin's regime were 20 million or higher.[4][5][6] After the USSR fell, evidence from the Soviet archives also became available, containing official records of 799,455 executions (1921–1953),[7] around 1.7 million deaths in the Gulag[8][9] some 390,000[10] deaths during kulak forced resettlement and up to 400,000 deaths of persons deported to Forced settlements in the Soviet Union during the 1940s[11] – with a total of about 3.3 million officially recorded victims in these categories.[12]
> ...}
> Excess mortality in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Wikipedia is leftwing propaganda.


----------



## regent

Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.


----------



## regent

regent said:


> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.


Another load of horseshit authored by a pinko professor.  You can't prove your claim by citing an authority.  That's ma logical fallacy.


----------



## The Purge

Fascism?.....BERNIE wants to jump right over Fascism....


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were famines in Russia long before the Soviet regime took over. In Russia in 1913 the average life expectancy was 32. By 1950 it was 64. Health in Russia - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The famine in Ukraine was deliberate, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, there are all the people Stalin executed and all the people who died in the Gulags.
> 
> You are unbelievably naive.
Click to expand...

How many people have died due to our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {,,,
> Prior to the fall of the USSR and the archival revelations, some historians estimated that the numbers killed by Stalin's regime were 20 million or higher.[4][5][6] After the USSR fell, evidence from the Soviet archives also became available, containing official records of 799,455 executions (1921–1953),[7] around 1.7 million deaths in the Gulag[8][9] some 390,000[10] deaths during kulak forced resettlement and up to 400,000 deaths of persons deported to Forced settlements in the Soviet Union during the 1940s[11] – with a total of about 3.3 million officially recorded victims in these categories.[12]
> ...}
> Excess mortality in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wikipedia is leftwing propaganda.
Click to expand...

the right wing Has nothing but propaganda.


----------



## deanrd

Every time I see this thread it’s curious to me. The Democratic Party looks like America. It’s a very diverse party. The very opposite of fascism. The Nazi party in Germany was all white just like the Republican Party in this country. And yet Republicans insist that it’s Democrats who are fascist? That doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {,,,
> Prior to the fall of the USSR and the archival revelations, some historians estimated that the numbers killed by Stalin's regime were 20 million or higher.[4][5][6] After the USSR fell, evidence from the Soviet archives also became available, containing official records of 799,455 executions (1921–1953),[7] around 1.7 million deaths in the Gulag[8][9] some 390,000[10] deaths during kulak forced resettlement and up to 400,000 deaths of persons deported to Forced settlements in the Soviet Union during the 1940s[11] – with a total of about 3.3 million officially recorded victims in these categories.[12]
> ...}
> Excess mortality in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wikipedia is leftwing propaganda.
Click to expand...


Of course that is possible, but we know for sure that anti Bolshevik, socialist, and communist propaganda was common starting way back around 1890, and there was even a huge propaganda attempt against the French revolution in 1789.

It is true that Lysenkoism was an agricultural disaster, and the Kulak rebellion caused starvation as well, but neither of those is the same as deliberate murder.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another load of horseshit authored by a pinko professor.  You can't prove your claim by citing an authority.  That's ma logical fallacy.
Click to expand...


But we know the history of the origin of fascism.
It was deliberately defined by the ancient Romans, and symbolized by the stave ax handles used as the badge of office by the senate.
The concept was that a bundle was stronger than the individual staves each alone.
And the bundle represented the wealthy elite.
That was a coalition of the aristocracy, military, and bankers.
Very, very right wing.

Hitler and Mussolini, the only people to call themselves fascist in modern history, were also extremely right wing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another load of horseshit authored by a pinko professor.  You can't prove your claim by citing an authority.  That's ma logical fallacy.
Click to expand...


It's amazing that leftists, who hate everything about America so much, have such an America-centric worldview.  They hear "right-wing" and automatically assume it's the _American _right, because obviously the rest of the world is just like America (except better), isn't it?

There actually is no European analogue to the American right-wing.  When the Nazis are described as "the right", it refers to the European right, which is nothing like ours.

Of course, these are the same people who extolled Osama bin Laden's popularity in the Middle East by saying he opened daycare centers.  Not exactly clued in to viewpoints and attitudes outside the US.


----------



## Rigby5

The Purge said:


> Fascism?.....BERNIE wants to jump right over Fascism....



In theory, a green deal does not cost anything.
The main goal should simply be conservation, where we save money by burning less fossil fuel.


----------



## danielpalos

The left should be optimizing plans to upgrade infrastructure.


----------



## Rigby5

deanrd said:


> Every time I see this thread it’s curious to me. The Democratic Party looks like America. It’s a very diverse party. The very opposite of fascism. The Nazi party in Germany was all white just like the Republican Party in this country. And yet Republicans insist that it’s Democrats who are fascist? That doesn’t make any sense.



In general I agree with you and that is the way it used to be.
But in the 1990s, the democrats started to go astray.
For example, the repeal of Glass-Steagall was just for the bankers.
The War on Drugs, 3 strikes, etc. hurt the poor and Blacks.
Hillary's backing of Mideast wars and forced regime change was unconscionable.
Etc.


----------



## Rigby5

Cecilie1200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another load of horseshit authored by a pinko professor.  You can't prove your claim by citing an authority.  That's ma logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing that leftists, who hate everything about America so much, have such an America-centric worldview.  They hear "right-wing" and automatically assume it's the _American _right, because obviously the rest of the world is just like America (except better), isn't it?
> 
> There actually is no European analogue to the American right-wing.  When the Nazis are described as "the right", it refers to the European right, which is nothing like ours.
> 
> Of course, these are the same people who extolled Osama bin Laden's popularity in the Middle East by saying he opened daycare centers.  Not exactly clued in to viewpoints and attitudes outside the US.
Click to expand...


I don't think so.
Right wing has always existed, way before the US existed, and has always meant the wealthy elite.
This not only goes back to the American Revolution, where Alexander Hamilton represented the banks and wealthy elite, but to the whole European aristocracy, and goes back to Roman imperialism and colonialism.
The US right wing is basically identical the European rights wing, and even the Roman right wing.
The only difference is that the left wing can no longer be summarily executed by the right wing.

As far as Osama bin Laden, the US has angered a lot of people with our imperialism and colonialism, and those people are right to sympathize with Osama bin Laden to a degree.  The US is doing a lot of bad things, especially in the Mideast.


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were famines in Russia long before the Soviet regime took over. In Russia in 1913 the average life expectancy was 32. By 1950 it was 64. Health in Russia - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The famine in Ukraine was deliberate, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, there are all the people Stalin executed and all the people who died in the Gulags.
> 
> You are unbelievably naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died due to our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?
Click to expand...

I won't defend the drug war, but I hardly think it comes to the tens of millions that communism has killed.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another load of horseshit authored by a pinko professor.  You can't prove your claim by citing an authority.  That's ma logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we know the history of the origin of fascism.
> It was deliberately defined by the ancient Romans, and symbolized by the stave ax handles used as the badge of office by the senate.
> The concept was that a bundle was stronger than the individual staves each alone.
> And the bundle represented the wealthy elite.
> That was a coalition of the aristocracy, military, and bankers.
> Very, very right wing.
> 
> Hitler and Mussolini, the only people to call themselves fascist in modern history, were also extremely right wing.
Click to expand...

Fascism was not defined by the Romans.  Mussolini used Roman symbols in his propaganda, but he didn't adopt his policies and agenda from the Romans.

Fascism is where a country has all the trappings of private enterprise but government actually makes all the business decisions.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {,,,
> Prior to the fall of the USSR and the archival revelations, some historians estimated that the numbers killed by Stalin's regime were 20 million or higher.[4][5][6] After the USSR fell, evidence from the Soviet archives also became available, containing official records of 799,455 executions (1921–1953),[7] around 1.7 million deaths in the Gulag[8][9] some 390,000[10] deaths during kulak forced resettlement and up to 400,000 deaths of persons deported to Forced settlements in the Soviet Union during the 1940s[11] – with a total of about 3.3 million officially recorded victims in these categories.[12]
> ...}
> Excess mortality in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wikipedia is leftwing propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course that is possible, but we know for sure that anti Bolshevik, socialist, and communist propaganda was common starting way back around 1890, and there was even a huge propaganda attempt against the French revolution in 1789.
> 
> It is true that Lysenkoism was an agricultural disaster, and the Kulak rebellion caused starvation as well, but neither of those is the same as deliberate murder.
Click to expand...

There was no "Kulak rebellion"  In the early 1930s Stalin deliberately starved the Kulaks and claimed they were rebelling so he could persecute them.


----------



## bripat9643

Cecilie1200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another load of horseshit authored by a pinko professor.  You can't prove your claim by citing an authority.  That's ma logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing that leftists, who hate everything about America so much, have such an America-centric worldview.  They hear "right-wing" and automatically assume it's the _American _right, because obviously the rest of the world is just like America (except better), isn't it?
> 
> There actually is no European analogue to the American right-wing.  When the Nazis are described as "the right", it refers to the European right, which is nothing like ours.
> 
> Of course, these are the same people who extolled Osama bin Laden's popularity in the Middle East by saying he opened daycare centers.  Not exactly clued in to viewpoints and attitudes outside the US.
Click to expand...

In liberal lexicography a "right winger" is anyone the left chooses to demonize, and those who embarrass the left by fully living up to its principles are special targets for demonization


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another load of horseshit authored by a pinko professor.  You can't prove your claim by citing an authority.  That's ma logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing that leftists, who hate everything about America so much, have such an America-centric worldview.  They hear "right-wing" and automatically assume it's the _American _right, because obviously the rest of the world is just like America (except better), isn't it?
> 
> There actually is no European analogue to the American right-wing.  When the Nazis are described as "the right", it refers to the European right, which is nothing like ours.
> 
> Of course, these are the same people who extolled Osama bin Laden's popularity in the Middle East by saying he opened daycare centers.  Not exactly clued in to viewpoints and attitudes outside the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.
> Right wing has always existed, way before the US existed, and has always meant the wealthy elite.
> This not only goes back to the American Revolution, where Alexander Hamilton represented the banks and wealthy elite, but to the whole European aristocracy, and goes back to Roman imperialism and colonialism.
> The US right wing is basically identical the European rights wing, and even the Roman right wing.
> The only difference is that the left wing can no longer be summarily executed by the right wing.
> 
> As far as Osama bin Laden, the US has angered a lot of people with our imperialism and colonialism, and those people are right to sympathize with Osama bin Laden to a degree.  The US is doing a lot of bad things, especially in the Mideast.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  "Rightwing" does not mean wealthy.  There are plenty of wealthy leftwingers, and there always have been.  Karl Marx was supported by a wealthy leftwinger: Friedrich Engels


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were famines in Russia long before the Soviet regime took over. In Russia in 1913 the average life expectancy was 32. By 1950 it was 64. Health in Russia - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The famine in Ukraine was deliberate, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, there are all the people Stalin executed and all the people who died in the Gulags.
> 
> You are unbelievably naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died due to our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't defend the drug war, but I hardly think it comes to the tens of millions that communism has killed.
Click to expand...

how much is it still costing?


----------



## P@triot

Vastator said:


> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both.


Oh bullshit. *President Trump* has reversed _every_ unconstitutional Executive Order by Barack Obama. He has completely *freed* the free market. That’s the polar opposite of “totalitarianism” you nitwit.


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> 
> 
> There were famines in Russia long before the Soviet regime took over. In Russia in 1913 the average life expectancy was 32. By 1950 it was 64. Health in Russia - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The famine in Ukraine was deliberate, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, there are all the people Stalin executed and all the people who died in the Gulags.
> 
> You are unbelievably naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died due to our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't defend the drug war, but I hardly think it comes to the tens of millions that communism has killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much is it still costing?
Click to expand...

Not anywhere near tens of millions of lives, dumbass.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit. *President Trump* has reversed _every_ unconstitutional Executive Order by Barack Obama. He has completely *freed* the free market. That’s the polar opposite of “totalitarianism” you nitwit.
Click to expand...


So President Trump can declare the actions of another president Constitutional or unconstitutional. I hope he doesn't declare the Constitution-- unConstituaonal.


----------



## bripat9643

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit. *President Trump* has reversed _every_ unconstitutional Executive Order by Barack Obama. He has completely *freed* the free market. That’s the polar opposite of “totalitarianism” you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So President Trump can declare the actions of another president Constitutional or unconstitutional. I hope he doesn't declare the Constitution-- unConstituaonal.
Click to expand...

He hasn't done that.  What he has done is use his constitutional power to cancel what Obama did.


----------



## ptbw forever

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit. *President Trump* has reversed _every_ unconstitutional Executive Order by Barack Obama. He has completely *freed* the free market. That’s the polar opposite of “totalitarianism” you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So President Trump can declare the actions of another president Constitutional or unconstitutional. I hope he doesn't declare the Constitution-- unConstituaonal.
Click to expand...

That is literally the Democrat platform today.


----------



## Vastator

P@triot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit. *President Trump* has reversed _every_ unconstitutional Executive Order by Barack Obama. He has completely *freed* the free market. That’s the polar opposite of “totalitarianism” you nitwit.
Click to expand...

In your world; is "Trump" the only political figure on the Right..?


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were famines in Russia long before the Soviet regime took over. In Russia in 1913 the average life expectancy was 32. By 1950 it was 64. Health in Russia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famine in Ukraine was deliberate, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, there are all the people Stalin executed and all the people who died in the Gulags.
> 
> You are unbelievably naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died due to our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't defend the drug war, but I hardly think it comes to the tens of millions that communism has killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much is it still costing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anywhere near tens of millions of lives, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Our Civil War was pretty bad.  You compare civil strife to "normal government".


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The famine in Ukraine was deliberate, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, there are all the people Stalin executed and all the people who died in the Gulags.
> 
> You are unbelievably naive.
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have died due to our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't defend the drug war, but I hardly think it comes to the tens of millions that communism has killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much is it still costing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anywhere near tens of millions of lives, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War was pretty bad.  You compare civil strife to "normal government".
Click to expand...

How is capitalism responsible for the Civil War?


----------



## bripat9643

EduardBernstein said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the nation's colleges and universities teach fascism is left wing? Of course not, they teach, as most of the world teaches, fascism is right-wing. America cannot be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> College professors in the humanities and social sciences are all Marxists.  It's hardly surprising that they would disavow an ideology they fostered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis were right wing. Whats wrong with Marxism? Marxism turned China, and Russia into superpowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the 40 million Russians Stalin killed what they think about Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were famines in Russia long before the Soviet regime took over. In Russia in 1913 the average life expectancy was 32. By 1950 it was 64. Health in Russia - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Did they count the 20 million Ukrainians that died in the deliberate famine of 1932 in that life expectancy figure?

Famines occur in Communist countries and Feudal countries.  Russia went from one to the other, with only a short period of capitalism.  There has never been a famine in a capitalist country.  Never.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rigby5 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporzry Polifical Ideologies, states: Nazism and Fascism; the Totalitarian Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another load of horseshit authored by a pinko professor.  You can't prove your claim by citing an authority.  That's ma logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing that leftists, who hate everything about America so much, have such an America-centric worldview.  They hear "right-wing" and automatically assume it's the _American _right, because obviously the rest of the world is just like America (except better), isn't it?
> 
> There actually is no European analogue to the American right-wing.  When the Nazis are described as "the right", it refers to the European right, which is nothing like ours.
> 
> Of course, these are the same people who extolled Osama bin Laden's popularity in the Middle East by saying he opened daycare centers.  Not exactly clued in to viewpoints and attitudes outside the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.
> Right wing has always existed, way before the US existed, and has always meant the wealthy elite.
> This not only goes back to the American Revolution, where Alexander Hamilton represented the banks and wealthy elite, but to the whole European aristocracy, and goes back to Roman imperialism and colonialism.
> The US right wing is basically identical the European rights wing, and even the Roman right wing.
> The only difference is that the left wing can no longer be summarily executed by the right wing.
> 
> As far as Osama bin Laden, the US has angered a lot of people with our imperialism and colonialism, and those people are right to sympathize with Osama bin Laden to a degree.  The US is doing a lot of bad things, especially in the Mideast.
Click to expand...


I don't really give a fuck what you "think", because - contrary to current popular beliefs - your opinions and feelings don't shape reality, and are not actually important in any way.

Words have meanings, and in this case, they mean different and very specific things in different countries and cultures.  And, unlike your "thoughts", knowing those meanings matters.

The US right-wing is NOT "basically identical to the European right-wing", and no amount of personal bigotry and hatred on your part is going to make that true.  

But I do thank you for proving what I have said:  It's amazing how leftists can simultaneously hate America, and yet have the most America-centric viewpoint imaginable.

BTW, however much you hate and vilify rich people for being successful when you aren't, that ALSO does not in any way shape reality to "right-wing means evil rich, and left-wing equals noble poor."  I didn't suddenly become left-wing because I'm not rich (since I didn't sustain any brain damage along the way), and being right-wing didn't magically make me wealthy.  When I want simplistic, childish thinking, I'll talk to an actual child, who at least has an excuse for it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a spoiler, but the March toward totalitarianism isn't currently a Left, or a Right thing. It's both.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit. *President Trump* has reversed _every_ unconstitutional Executive Order by Barack Obama. He has completely *freed* the free market. That’s the polar opposite of “totalitarianism” you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So President Trump can declare the actions of another president Constitutional or unconstitutional. I hope he doesn't declare the Constitution-- unConstituaonal.
Click to expand...


"So you're saying something you didn't actually say, but that I really wanted to hear, because then I can pretend I'm saying something clever."


----------



## Cecilie1200

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have died due to our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?
> 
> 
> 
> I won't defend the drug war, but I hardly think it comes to the tens of millions that communism has killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much is it still costing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anywhere near tens of millions of lives, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War was pretty bad.  You compare civil strife to "normal government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is capitalism responsible for the Civil War?
Click to expand...


Leftists seem to think that slavery was actually a highly efficient and cost-effective system, which sadly had to be abandoned strictly for moral reasons.  Paying free men for their labor is a necessary evil to be tolerated for the abstract "greater good".

Naught but what you'd expect from economic illiterates like the left.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have died due to our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?
> 
> 
> 
> I won't defend the drug war, but I hardly think it comes to the tens of millions that communism has killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much is it still costing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anywhere near tens of millions of lives, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War was pretty bad.  You compare civil strife to "normal government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is capitalism responsible for the Civil War?
Click to expand...

how is socialism responsible for civil strife?


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't defend the drug war, but I hardly think it comes to the tens of millions that communism has killed.
> 
> 
> 
> how much is it still costing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anywhere near tens of millions of lives, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War was pretty bad.  You compare civil strife to "normal government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is capitalism responsible for the Civil War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how is socialism responsible for civil strife?
Click to expand...

Socialism is responsible for deliberately starving 20 million people to death in Ukraine.  The "strife" was caused by Stalin's thugs confiscating the harvests of Ukrainian farmers.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much is it still costing?
> 
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near tens of millions of lives, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War was pretty bad.  You compare civil strife to "normal government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is capitalism responsible for the Civil War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how is socialism responsible for civil strife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is responsible for deliberately starving 20 million people to death in Ukraine.  The "strife" was caused by Stalin's thugs confiscating the harvests of Ukrainian farmers.
Click to expand...

there was a "civil war" going on.


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near tens of millions of lives, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Our Civil War was pretty bad.  You compare civil strife to "normal government".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is capitalism responsible for the Civil War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how is socialism responsible for civil strife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is responsible for deliberately starving 20 million people to death in Ukraine.  The "strife" was caused by Stalin's thugs confiscating the harvests of Ukrainian farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there was a "civil war" going on.
Click to expand...

In 1932?  No there wasn't.  Stalin was making war on his own people.


----------



## regent

America was promised it would become a communist nation if Social Security passed. Are we now a Communist nation? Was Trump elected to speed up the transistion?


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Civil War was pretty bad.  You compare civil strife to "normal government".
> 
> 
> 
> How is capitalism responsible for the Civil War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how is socialism responsible for civil strife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is responsible for deliberately starving 20 million people to death in Ukraine.  The "strife" was caused by Stalin's thugs confiscating the harvests of Ukrainian farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there was a "civil war" going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1932?  No there wasn't.  Stalin was making war on his own people.
Click to expand...

civil strife for political reasons?


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is capitalism responsible for the Civil War?
> 
> 
> 
> how is socialism responsible for civil strife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is responsible for deliberately starving 20 million people to death in Ukraine.  The "strife" was caused by Stalin's thugs confiscating the harvests of Ukrainian farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there was a "civil war" going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1932?  No there wasn't.  Stalin was making war on his own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> civil strife for political reasons?
Click to expand...

It wasn't "civil strife," moron.  It was cold-blooded murder ordered by a dictator.  Socialism is what made it possible.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is socialism responsible for civil strife?
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is responsible for deliberately starving 20 million people to death in Ukraine.  The "strife" was caused by Stalin's thugs confiscating the harvests of Ukrainian farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there was a "civil war" going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1932?  No there wasn't.  Stalin was making war on his own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> civil strife for political reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't "civil strife," moron.  It was cold-blooded murder ordered by a dictator.  Socialism is what made it possible.
Click to expand...

like a civil war?


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is responsible for deliberately starving 20 million people to death in Ukraine.  The "strife" was caused by Stalin's thugs confiscating the harvests of Ukrainian farmers.
> 
> 
> 
> there was a "civil war" going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1932?  No there wasn't.  Stalin was making war on his own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> civil strife for political reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't "civil strife," moron.  It was cold-blooded murder ordered by a dictator.  Socialism is what made it possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like a civil war?
Click to expand...

No. like socialist totalitarian regime committing mass murder


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was a "civil war" going on.
> 
> 
> 
> In 1932?  No there wasn't.  Stalin was making war on his own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> civil strife for political reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't "civil strife," moron.  It was cold-blooded murder ordered by a dictator.  Socialism is what made it possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like a civil war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. like socialist totalitarian regime committing mass murder
Click to expand...

that happens for "civil strife reasons".


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1932?  No there wasn't.  Stalin was making war on his own people.
> 
> 
> 
> civil strife for political reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't "civil strife," moron.  It was cold-blooded murder ordered by a dictator.  Socialism is what made it possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like a civil war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. like socialist totalitarian regime committing mass murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that happens for "civil strife reasons".
Click to expand...

ROFL!  You are too stupid to waste time arguing with.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> civil strife for political reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't "civil strife," moron.  It was cold-blooded murder ordered by a dictator.  Socialism is what made it possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like a civil war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. like socialist totalitarian regime committing mass murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that happens for "civil strife reasons".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are too stupid to waste time arguing with.
Click to expand...

you need a valid argument to do more than gossip, dear.


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't "civil strife," moron.  It was cold-blooded murder ordered by a dictator.  Socialism is what made it possible.
> 
> 
> 
> like a civil war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. like socialist totalitarian regime committing mass murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that happens for "civil strife reasons".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are too stupid to waste time arguing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a valid argument to do more than gossip, dear.
Click to expand...

I have facts.  What could be more valid than that?


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> like a civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> No. like socialist totalitarian regime committing mass murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that happens for "civil strife reasons".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are too stupid to waste time arguing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a valid argument to do more than gossip, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have facts.  What could be more valid than that?
Click to expand...

in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. like socialist totalitarian regime committing mass murder
> 
> 
> 
> that happens for "civil strife reasons".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are too stupid to waste time arguing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a valid argument to do more than gossip, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have facts.  What could be more valid than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
Click to expand...

Aside from bleating "civil strife" over and over again, what have you got?


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> that happens for "civil strife reasons".
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  You are too stupid to waste time arguing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a valid argument to do more than gossip, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have facts.  What could be more valid than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from bleating "civil strife" over and over again, what have you got?
Click to expand...

Our Civil War caused a lot of civil strife.


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  You are too stupid to waste time arguing with.
> 
> 
> 
> you need a valid argument to do more than gossip, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have facts.  What could be more valid than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from bleating "civil strife" over and over again, what have you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War caused a lot of civil strife.
Click to expand...

What the fuck is your point?  Cannons and rifles are what killed people, not "civil strife."


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need a valid argument to do more than gossip, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> I have facts.  What could be more valid than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from bleating "civil strife" over and over again, what have you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War caused a lot of civil strife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is your point?  Cannons and rifles are what killed people, not "civil strife."
Click to expand...

Civil strife can be a form of civil war. 

Your canard about socialism in Venezuela being the problem is the point.  It is our socialism that is interfering with their socialism.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Liberalism and fascism are extreme opposites. Who doesn’t know that?


One *cannot* “know” what simply isn’t true.


----------



## hadit

francoHFW said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the left-wing propaganda campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> In the modern world, there is no left-wing propaganda campaign, it is called journalism and looking for the truth. the entire world of Journalism and law enforcement is aghast at your idiocy, brainwashed functional moron ignoramus. Only the GOP propaganda machine in the United States is propaganda, dumbass. And the greatest generation is spinning in their graves listening to your garbage. Of course Nazis are right-wing, they loved corporations, capitalism, and aristocrats as long as they weren't Jewish or against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  It's called statist goons promoting the police state.  Everything the left spews is propaganda.  Leftists are incapable of telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some historic perspective.
> The right wing has always been the wealthy elite.
> Like Hamilton and the Federalists.
> They have always been conservative, because they did not do badly under the previous British aristocracy system.
> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for reform, individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.
> 
> The Republicans were liberal, leftist, progressives under Lincoln, and did not become right wing conservatives until the corruption of the 1890s or so.
> 
> That was pretty much the divide until the Clintons.
> With the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, repealing Glass-Steagall, etc., the Clintons turned the democrats into right wing, anti-liberals.
> 
> So who is liberal and who is a fascist, is very unclear these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton understood economics, unlike the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clintons went along with the GOP way too much, but cannot be blamed for the George W bush disasters.... The ongoing giveaway to the rich Reagan experiment which has given us the modern world's worst inequality and upward Mobility the last 35 years... Clinton and Obama thought they would get some compromise out of the GOP oh, but that never happened. The GOP is totally bought off and corrupt, look at the lobbyist situation and campaign finance lack of law....
Click to expand...


Keep voting for democrats. Maybe THIS time they'll give you what you want!


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> And all those books on Political Ideologiies, must be wrong also, and the colleges and thuniversities wrong too?


Well not all of them, snowflake. Just the one’s that dishonestly attempt to claim that fascism is further right on the political spectrum than libertarianism and Sovereign Citizens (out of a deep shame of it being aligned with the left-wing ideology).

Books such as The Road to Serfdom (written by a man with 3 PhDs - including one in political science) and The Big Lie: Exposing the Nazi Roots of the American Left
(written by another man with a PhD) accurately identify fascism as being exclusively left-wing.

Allow me to remind you what your response was right here in this very thread when it was noted how you are completely and totally incapable of explaining how fascism could be further to the right than libertarianism and Sovereign Citizens when it is in fact the polar opposite of those two ideologies :


regent said:


> I sure don't have to explain my position.


People who are dead-wrong, cannot rationally explain their position. People who are furious that they are dead-wrong, refuse to even try.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were eugenicist...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Just as the left is. Margaret Sanger was a Democrat sweetie. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to reduce birth rates for the poor by allowing voluntary birth control access is not eugenics.
Click to expand...

Bwahahaha! Nice propaganda. Margaret Sanger specifically targeted blacks to eliminate them from society. The left always was the party of racism.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Zionists are illegal immigrants who invaded Palestine and stole all of it by the use of force provided by the US.


Oh you anti-semite buffoon. That *never* happened. Nobody “invaded” Palestine. The U.N. legally and properly handed Israel back to the people it had been stolen from through force.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> But in order to get Hindenburg to appoint Hitler as Chancellor, Hitler had to disavow any socialism and kill off all his old cronies. By 1934, there were no socialist left.


Oh you poor dimwit. So easily duped by left-wing propaganda. Nazi stands for *National Socialists*.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for...individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.


Bwahahaha!!! Like the “individual liberty” to support Donald Trump?


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> The progressive, leftist, liberals have always been the ones for...individual liberties, and the most freedom possible.


Snowflake...the left believes in total government *control*. That’s why I don’t have the “individual liberty” and “most most freedom possible” to opt out of Social Security. That’s why I don’t have the “individual liberty” and “most most freedom possible” to opt out of Obamacare. That’s why I don’t have the “individual liberty” and “most most freedom possible” to opt out of Medicare.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in order to get Hindenburg to appoint Hitler as Chancellor, Hitler had to disavow any socialism and kill off all his old cronies. By 1934, there were no socialist left.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you poor dimwit. So easily duped by left-wing propaganda. Nazi stands for *National Socialists*.
Click to expand...

So you swallow all extreme right-wing propaganda even the Nazis'..... Brand new history just for you dupes...


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are illegal immigrants who invaded Palestine and stole all of it by the use of force provided by the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you anti-semite buffoon. That *never* happened. Nobody “invaded” Palestine. The U.N. legally and properly handed Israel back to the people it had been stolen from through force.
Click to expand...

2000 years later LOL...


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have facts.  What could be more valid than that?
> 
> 
> 
> in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from bleating "civil strife" over and over again, what have you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War caused a lot of civil strife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is your point?  Cannons and rifles are what killed people, not "civil strife."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil strife can be a form of civil war.
> 
> Your canard about socialism in Venezuela being the problem is the point.  It is our socialism that is interfering with their socialism.
Click to expand...

Spare us the "civil strife" crapola.  I don't even know what point you're trying to make.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in order to get Hindenburg to appoint Hitler as Chancellor, Hitler had to disavow any socialism and kill off all his old cronies. By 1934, there were no socialist left.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you poor dimwit. So easily duped by left-wing propaganda. Nazi stands for *National Socialists*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you swallow all extreme right-wing propaganda even the Nazis'..... Brand new history just for you dupes...
Click to expand...

So the Nazis were so sophisticated in their propaganda - and were such profound visionaries - that they intentionally labeled themselves the opposite of what they actually were in hopes of duping future generations over a hundred years down the road? Even though that would have isolated allies they needed at the time???


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> 2000 years later LOL...


No nearly as funny as MaObama giving Iran back "their money" 40 years after the U.S. had spent it all.


----------



## P@triot

The Dumbocrat's candidates continue to proudly declare they will violate the U.S. Constitution and act like a dictator with unlimited power...

Beto O'Rourke reaffirms dark gun control plan — and says it won't be voluntary


----------



## P@triot

The Dumbocrats are fascists. They refuse to tolerate that *We the People *have spoken - and elected *President Trump*. They attempted an actual coup.

Republican lawmaker makes ominous prediction about IG Horowitz's FISA abuse report


----------



## P@triot

The left will not tolerate anyone who thinks for themselves or who dares not bow _completely_ to the leftist ideology...

'Will & Grace' actors want to dox, blacklist Beverly Hills Trump supporters — it does not go over well


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from bleating "civil strife" over and over again, what have you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Civil War caused a lot of civil strife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is your point?  Cannons and rifles are what killed people, not "civil strife."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil strife can be a form of civil war.
> 
> Your canard about socialism in Venezuela being the problem is the point.  It is our socialism that is interfering with their socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us the "civil strife" crapola.  I don't even know what point you're trying to make.
Click to expand...

our civil war caused a lot of civil strife.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> The Dumbocrat's candidates continue to proudly declare they will violate the U.S. Constitution and act like a dictator with unlimited power...
> 
> Beto O'Rourke reaffirms dark gun control plan — and says it won't be voluntary


I'll let the Supreme Court decide that, not brainwashed GOP nut jobs....


----------



## P@triot

I *love* when the left’s commitment to oppressive fascist government comes back to big them in the ass...

AOC warned by First Amendment attorneys against blocking folks on Twitter — she says she has every right


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumbocrat's candidates continue to proudly declare they will violate the U.S. Constitution and act like a dictator with unlimited power...
> 
> Beto O'Rourke reaffirms dark gun control plan — and says it won't be voluntary
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let the Supreme Court decide that, not brainwashed GOP nut jobs....
Click to expand...

Of course a leftist wouldn’t allow *We the People* to decide our own path...


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from bleating "civil strife" over and over again, what have you got?
> 
> 
> 
> Our Civil War caused a lot of civil strife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is your point?  Cannons and rifles are what killed people, not "civil strife."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil strife can be a form of civil war.
> 
> Your canard about socialism in Venezuela being the problem is the point.  It is our socialism that is interfering with their socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us the "civil strife" crapola.  I don't even know what point you're trying to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> our civil war caused a lot of civil strife.
Click to expand...

You're spewing a lot of stupidity.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Civil War caused a lot of civil strife.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is your point?  Cannons and rifles are what killed people, not "civil strife."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil strife can be a form of civil war.
> 
> Your canard about socialism in Venezuela being the problem is the point.  It is our socialism that is interfering with their socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us the "civil strife" crapola.  I don't even know what point you're trying to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> our civil war caused a lot of civil strife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're spewing a lot of stupidity.
Click to expand...

it is just your lousy comprehension.


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our civil war caused a lot of civil strife.
> 
> 
> 
> You're spewing a lot of stupidity.
Click to expand...

You’ll have to forgive him, Bri. He’s a *Paid Russian Troll* so English isn’t his native language. It causes him to say some _really_ bizarre shit (like “our civil war caused a lot of civil strife”).


----------



## P@triot

The left is committed to fascism in its purest form. Absolutely no independent thought permitted. Absolutely no freedom of speech tolerated.

Academia ‘Not for Faint-Hearted,’ Says Professor Fired for Gender Remarks


----------



## regent

It looks like your attempt to change the meaning of word hasn't worked.  
Fascism is too well known and there are too many books on ideologies that are  easily obtained.  I'd like to say it was a good try, but it wasn't.  It was pretty dumb.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our civil war caused a lot of civil strife.
> 
> 
> 
> You're spewing a lot of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll have to forgive him, Bri. He’s a *Paid Russian Troll* so English isn’t his native language. It causes him to say some _really_ bizarre shit (like “our civil war caused a lot of civil strife”).
Click to expand...

You are the Paid Russian Troll.  All you have is the gossip of ad hominems.


----------



## P@triot

Is there anything the left doesn't want to completely control? Bunch of power-hungry little fascists.

Trump Won't Control Your Thermostat -- But Bernie Would | RealClearPolitics


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> It looks like your attempt to change the meaning of word hasn't worked.


Who tried to "change the meaning of the word"? That's an odd thing to attempt. Only the left tries shit lie that though.


regent said:


> Fascism is too well known and there are too many books on ideologies that are  easily obtained.


Right? And almost all of them properly acknowledge that it is a left-wing ideology. It is totalitarian. You can't have right-wing totalitarian.

There was a reason you *panicked* and quit when I asked you to explain how the fuck fascism could be further right on the political scale than libertarianism or Sovereign Citizens. Because it's not. Therefore, it can't be explained.


regent said:


> I'd like to say it was a good try, but it wasn't.  It was pretty dumb.


Hey...are you posing as male or female today? You went with female for like two years, until you made the mistake of claiming that you served in infantry during WWII. Women wouldn't permitted to serve in infantry at that time.

And last month you were claiming to be around 102. What age are you claiming to be this month?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> It looks like your attempt to change the meaning of word hasn't worked.


This is still my all-time favorite response on USMB:


regent said:


> I sure don't have to explain *my* position.


Not only does it acknowledge defeat (there is simply no way to explain how libertarianism is to the right of constitutional conservative and Sovereign Citizen is to the right of libertarian, and then declare that fascism is further right than all of it when each stage to the right shows the ideology increasing personal liberty and decreasing government power and control), but it also illustrates that he/she recognizes that they are telling a lie. Note the word "my". If fascism were truly right wing, he/she would have said "I don't have to explain that obvious position". It's _his/her_ position that fascism is right-wing. It is *not* the reality.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> It looks like your attempt to change the meaning of word hasn't worked.


Bwahahahaha!!! More indisputable proof that fascism is exclusively left-wing. Seems your boy Adolf was a "struggling artist". All "struggling artists" are left-wing idiots. Conservatism is a practical ideology. That's why conservatives get degrees in law, technology, and political science, while liberals get degrees in art and gender studies. 

When Hitler Tried (and Failed) to Be an Artist


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your attempt to change the meaning of word hasn't worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!! More indisputable proof that fascism is exclusively left-wing. Seems your boy Adolf was a "struggling artist". All "struggling artists" are left-wing idiots. Conservatism is a practical ideology. That's why conservatives get degrees in law, technology, and political science, while liberals get degrees in art and gender studies.
> 
> When Hitler Tried (and Failed) to Be an Artist
Click to expand...

But Hitler had a mustache and we all know that artists with lip adornments are Fascists or Republicans.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your attempt to change the meaning of word hasn't worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!! More indisputable proof that fascism is exclusively left-wing. Seems your boy Adolf was a "struggling artist". All "struggling artists" are left-wing idiots. Conservatism is a practical ideology. That's why conservatives get degrees in law, technology, and political science, while liberals get degrees in art and gender studies.
> 
> When Hitler Tried (and Failed) to Be an Artist
Click to expand...

Hilter's primary attribute is his disdain for racial diversity.
So, which party today is for or against racial diversity?


----------



## Terri4Trump

dudmuck said:


> Hilter's primary attribute is his disdain for racial diversity.



Hilter's primary attributes are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.

Democrats' primary attributes are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).

Congrats my friend, you are an *American Nazi*


----------



## Wry Catcher

Terri4Trump said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilter's primary attribute is his disdain for racial diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilter's primary attributes are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.
> 
> Democrats' primary attributes are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).
> 
> Congrats my friend, you are an *American Nazi*
Click to expand...


Sadly, you are insane.  Insane to want others to believe anything you post.  Of course the other ludicrous right wingers will shower you with the attention you desperately covet.  The rest of us will wonder who or what occurred to make you into the lunatic you've become.


----------



## Pogo

Terri4Trump said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilter's primary attribute is his disdain for racial diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilter's primary attributes are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.
> 
> Democrats' primary attributes are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).
> 
> Congrats my friend, you are an *American Nazi*
Click to expand...


That entire class of people Hitler targeted were the Communists.  First targets of his S.A. ("Brownshirts").  First "guests" at Dachau.  First political party to be banned.  That's why he had supporters in Western Corporatocracy such as Henry Ford and Prescott Bush.  That's why he targeted Jews with their cultural values of *commun*ity -- as well as the labor unions, same thing for the same reason.  Authoritarian _*nationalistic *_(from which "Nazi" derives) dictatorship doesn't mix well with ideas of *commun*ity.

Any cultural conglomeratiton NOT fully subscribed to and subsumed under the ultimate authority of their temple of a uniformed, diversity-free Nationalism --- such as labor unions, religions, variant sexual preferences, higher education --- is a _threat _to that top-down lockstep power trip.  "Me Me Me" is the polar opposite of "We".  Where the latter thrives, the former _cannot_.  Hitler knew this and was going to exterminate any such seeds of *commun*ity, whether manifested in politics, labor, culture or religion. For that matter the Liberals who founded this country and wrote its Constitution knew this too, which is why they deliberately designed it that way as a thumb in the eye of such top-down lockstep authority, which at the time was called "divine right of kings", and put it squarely in the purview of the *We* -- the People.  That's why Liberalism and Fascism are mutually exclusive polar opposites and it's why the title of this thread is an oxymoron contrived by a clown whose first name is Oxy.

As for "Socialist" that was a trendy and popular at the time marketing term which was already in the party name before Hitler joined it and to which he objected, but went along with to win elections.  You'll notice out of "socialist" and "nationalist", which one got top billing as its actual focus.

"Willful ignorance" on the other hand is a choice you made to try to win bullshit points on a message board which you apparently think is some kind of football game unencumbered by the inconveniences of historical fact.  Or to put it succinctly, Ignorance is Bliss.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Pogo said:


> That entire class of people Hitler targeted were the Communists.  First targets of his S.A. ("Brownshirts").  First "guests" at Dachau.  First political party to be banned. ..........



I know ALL those things. I was studying war history before you were born I'll bet.
None of that changes the facts that I posted, nor does it change my comparison of Hitler to Democrats, which is right on the money.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Wry Catcher said:


> Sadly, you are insane...........



.......says the pro-homo baby-killer to the Army Veteran.  I'm afraid that your notions of sanity don't carry much weight here


----------



## Pogo

Terri4Trump said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire class of people Hitler targeted were the Communists.  First targets of his S.A. ("Brownshirts").  First "guests" at Dachau.  First political party to be banned. That's why he had supporters in Western Corporatocracy such as Henry Ford and Prescott Bush. That's why he targeted Jews with their cultural values of *commun*ity -- as well as the labor unions, same thing for the same reason. Authoritarian _*nationalistic *_(from which "Nazi" derives) dictatorship doesn't mix well with ideas of *commun*ity.
> 
> Any cultural conglomeratiton NOT fully subscribed to and subsumed under the ultimate authority of their temple of a uniformed, diversity-free Nationalism --- labor unions, religions, sexual preferences, higher education --- is a _threat _to that top-down lockstep power trip. "Me Me Me" is the polar opposite of "We". Where the latter thrives, the former _cannot_. Hitler knew this and was going to exterminate any such seeds of *commun*ity, whether manifested in politics, labor, culture or religion. For that matter the Liberals who founded this country and wrote its Constitution knew this too, which is why they deliberately designed it that way as a thumb in the eye of such top-down lockstep authority, which at the time was called "divine right of kings", and put it squarely in the purview of the *We* -- the People. That's why Liberalism and Fascism are mutually exclusive polar opposites and it's why the title of this thread is an oxymoron contrived by a clown whose first name is Oxy.
> 
> As for "Socialist" that was a trendy and popular at the time marketing term which was already in the party name before Hitler joined it and to which he objected, but went along with to win elections. You'll notice out of "socialist" and "nationalist", which one got top billing as its actual focus.
> 
> "Willful ignorance" on the other hand is a choice you made to try to win bullshit points on a message board which you apparently think is some kind of football game unencumbered by the inconveniences of historical fact. Or to put it succinctly, Ignorance is Bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know ALL those things. I was studying war history before you were born I'll bet.
> None of that changes the facts that I posted, nor does it change my comparison of Hitler to Democrats, which is right on the money.
Click to expand...


Apparently you don't, since I had to post them all while you were posting the rhetorical equivalent of a chamber pot dump.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Pogo said:


> Apparently you don't..........



Apparently you're a dimwit who should STFU. My posts on this subject in several threads are absolutely correct.

Once again for the slow witted:

*Among Hilter's primary attributes* are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.

*Democrats' primary attributes* are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).

Those are a little thing we call FACTS.  Now, go eat a bowl of dicks and sod off, loser.


----------



## Terri4Trump

*NAZI = Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei*
or, "_National Socialist German Workers’ Party_"

Funny, I don’t see a lot of Germans in the Republican Party but I see plenty of Socialists in the Democrat Party.
In fact, not only do I see plenty of Socialists in the Democrat Party, but I see plenty of Socialists in the Democrat Party who want to be able to murder an entire class of people (abortion) just like Hitler did, and who violently attack people in the streets who disagree with them, just like Hitler did. Plus, I see plenty of Socialists in the Democrat Party who want to teach junk science about the human race (transgenderism) just like Hitler did. AND NOW their antisemitism has also percolated to the top in recent months.

As has already been noted:

Democrats are no different from Nazis from their strong arm tactics, to their roving blackshirts in the streets, to their murder of millions of innocent people in Planned Butcherhood death camps, to their embracing of socialism (Hitler always spoke of national socialism), to their willingness to squash free speech and other rights, and to their embracing of junk science on human beings (like transgenderism), the Democrats are EXACTLY like Nazis.
There is no denying the sameness of Democrats and Nazis.


----------



## Pogo

Terri4Trump said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't, since I had to post them all while you were posting the rhetorical equivalent of a chamber pot dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you're a dimwitted piece of shit who should shut the fuck up. My posts on this subject in several threads are absolutely correct.
> 
> Once again for the slow witted:
> 
> *Among Hilter's primary attributes* are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.
> 
> *Democrats' primary attributes* are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).
> 
> Those are a little thing we call FACTS.  Now, go eat a bowl of dicks and fuck off, loser.
Click to expand...


Apparently the useful idiots are oblivious to not only the value of "facts" but the very definition of the term.  Those are not "facts" but what we call "opinions" and as already demonstrated, vastly undereducated ones born of a superficial intellectual sloth and sold in leaking bags of Argument from Emotion like some amateur carnival barker who throws in a "bag of dicks" as a bonus.  If that's all you have for what you laughingly call "argument" you're WAY out of your league here Toots.

The actual "facts" would be those parts of my posts that you cut out as inconvenient.  You know, the ones I restored because you can't handle them.

Dismissed.


----------



## Pogo

Terri4Trump said:


> *NAZI = Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei*
> or, "_National Socialist German Workers’ Party_"
> 
> Funny, I don’t see a lot of Germans in the Republican Party but I see plenty of Socialists in the Democrat Party.
> In fact, not only do I see plenty of Socialists in the Democrat Party, but I see plenty of Socialists in the Democrat Party who want to be able to murder an entire class of people (abortion) just like Hitler did, and who violently attack people in the streets who disagree with them, just like Hitler did.



Yeah?  Like these?


























-- or do you mean more like this sort of thing?  Or this sort of thing?  Or this sort of thing?

​Oh by the way ---- which one of us tried to dictate that the other should "shut the fuck up" and "eat a bowl of dicks"?

Where do you even get the idea that there is such a thing as a "bowl of dicks"?  Same place you (don't) get history lessons?


----------



## dudmuck

Terri4Trump said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you're a dimwit who should STFU. My posts on this subject in several threads are absolutely correct.
> 
> Once again for the slow witted:
> 
> *Among Hilter's primary attributes* are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.
> 
> *Democrats' primary attributes* are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).
> 
> Those are a little thing we call FACTS.  Now, go eat a bowl of dicks and sod off, loser.
Click to expand...

The first prisoners of Dachau were communists and socialists.
They both opposed the nazi party.

For antisemitism in the democrat party, nearly all the jews in congress are democrats.   There are only two jewish republicans in congress.

Omar and Tlaib have only criticized the state of Israel, not jewish people.
That would be equivalent to saying that those who criticize the USA are anti-christian.

Abortion doesnt know any racial or ethnic boundaries, its just the unborn of any race.


----------



## regent

Bismarck brought socialism to Germany in 1883 a few years before Hitler was even born. Or as a 1933 
time magazine reported: The Nazi insert "socialist" into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers.


----------



## Godboy

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Your weird definition created by democrats at Google isnt going to fly. Try using a real dictionary like Websters.


*fascism*
noun
fas·cism | \ ˈfa-ˌshi-zəm also ˈfa-ˌsi- \
*Definition of fascism*


1often capitalized : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocraticgovernment headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
2: a tendency toward or actual exercise of strong autocratic or dictatorial control


----------



## Godboy

RUNVS said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
Click to expand...

Name the dictionary you got that silly definition from.


----------



## Godboy

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism **IS** right-wing extremism.  Although it's not the only form it takes.  There's also, for instance, racism and classism in general.  The Klan for example.
Click to expand...

No, that is not the definition of fascism. Even right wing extremists dont want a dictatorship.


----------



## Godboy

Pogo said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't, since I had to post them all while you were posting the rhetorical equivalent of a chamber pot dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you're a dimwitted piece of shit who should shut the fuck up. My posts on this subject in several threads are absolutely correct.
> 
> Once again for the slow witted:
> 
> *Among Hilter's primary attributes* are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.
> 
> *Democrats' primary attributes* are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).
> 
> Those are a little thing we call FACTS.  Now, go eat a bowl of dicks and fuck off, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the useful idiots are oblivious to not only the value of "facts" but the very definition of the term.  Those are not "facts" but what we call "opinions" and as already demonstrated, vastly undereducated ones born of a superficial intellectual sloth and sold in leaking bags of Argument from Emotion like some amateur carnival barker who throws in a "bag of dicks" as a bonus.  If that's all you have for what you laughingly call "argument" you're WAY out of your league here Toots.
> 
> The actual "facts" would be those parts of my posts that you cut out as inconvenient.  You know, the ones I restored because you can't handle them.
> 
> Dismissed.
Click to expand...

This is the definition of fascism. I see no mention of right or left wing.

*fascism*
noun
fas·cism | \ ˈfa-ˌshi-zəm also ˈfa-ˌsi-  \
*Definition of fascism*


1often capitalized : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
2: a tendency toward or actual exercise of strong autocratic or dictatorial controlearly instances of army fascism and brutality— J. W. Aldridge


Definition of FASCISM


----------



## dudmuck

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism **IS** right-wing extremism.  Although it's not the only form it takes.  There's also, for instance, racism and classism in general.  The Klan for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is not the definition of fascism. Even right wing extremists dont want a dictatorship.
Click to expand...

The precursor to fascist dictatorship is degraded democracy.
Gerrymandered districts.
Blocking voter registration drives.

David Frum told us years ago that if conservatives can’t win at the ballot box, they won’t abandon conservatism — they will abandon democracy. 

Where is Trump's favorite dictator (he has alot of them).


----------



## Godboy

dudmuck said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism **IS** right-wing extremism.  Although it's not the only form it takes.  There's also, for instance, racism and classism in general.  The Klan for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is not the definition of fascism. Even right wing extremists dont want a dictatorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The precursor to fascist dictatorship is degraded democracy.
> Gerrymandered districts.
> Blocking voter registration drives.
> 
> David Frum told us years ago that if conservatives can’t win at the ballot box, they won’t abandon conservatism — they will abandon democracy.
> 
> Where is Trump's favorite dictator (he has alot of them).
Click to expand...

I dont know what any of that rambling nonsense has to do with the definition of "fascism".


----------



## dudmuck

Godboy said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism **IS** right-wing extremism.  Although it's not the only form it takes.  There's also, for instance, racism and classism in general.  The Klan for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is not the definition of fascism. Even right wing extremists dont want a dictatorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The precursor to fascist dictatorship is degraded democracy.
> Gerrymandered districts.
> Blocking voter registration drives.
> 
> David Frum told us years ago that if conservatives can’t win at the ballot box, they won’t abandon conservatism — they will abandon democracy.
> 
> Where is Trump's favorite dictator (he has alot of them).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know what any of that rambling nonsense has to do with the definition of "fascism".
Click to expand...

The answer was in the first sentence:
The precursor to fascist dictatorship is degraded democracy.

You might want try reading words.


----------



## Terri4Trump

dudmuck said:


> You might want try reading words.



.......says one of the dumbest fucks in the forum.

*The OP is true:*

"...The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.

They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.

They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.

This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?

*This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.

A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> So, which party today is for or against racial diversity?


The Dumbocrats are _vehemently_ against "racial diversity". Thank you for reminding us of another trait that indisputably proves that fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology.

UConn officials explain thinking behind African American *only *section of dorm


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> So, which party today is for or against racial diversity?


The Dumbocrats are _vehemently_ against "racial diversity". Thank you for reminding us of another trait that indisputably proves that fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology.

Segregated commencement at Harvard


----------



## P@triot

Terri4Trump said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilter's primary attribute is his disdain for racial diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilter's primary attributes are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.
> 
> Democrats' primary attributes are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).
> 
> Congrats my friend, you are an *American Nazi*
Click to expand...

  

T4T just delivered a _knockout_ blow with that post!


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilter's primary attribute is his disdain for racial diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilter's primary attributes are his socialism, fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people, antisemitism and his suppression of rights.
> 
> Democrats' primary attributes are their socialism (Bernie), fascism, willingness to murder an entire class of people (Abortion), antisemitism (Omar and Tlaib) and his suppression of rights (throwing conservatives out of colleges and social media).
> 
> Congrats my friend, you are an *American Nazi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you are insane.  Insane to want others to believe anything you post.  Of course the other ludicrous right wingers will shower you with the attention you desperately covet.  The rest of us will wonder who or what occurred to make you into the lunatic you've become.
Click to expand...

Look at Guy Catcher's response to that brilliant post by T4T. That post covered all facets of fascism and pointed out in detail the leftists who embrace each facet.

Guy Catcher's response? "You're insane". "You want people to believe what you post". The kind of stuff one would expect from a second grader.

Dude...you couldn't even form ONE rational, fact-filled response to T4T who hit you hard with a half a dozen facts. That really says it all. You've been thoroughly defeated here. Either be man enough to admit it, or smart enough to walk away.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> The first prisoners of Dachau were communists and socialists. They both opposed the nazi party.


Hey ignorant tool? Neither the communists nor the socialists were imprisoned because of their economic ideology. They were imprisoned because they wanted *power*. It's the same reason Saddam Hussein executed and imprisoned dozens of people the week he took over Iraq. It wasn't due to economic ideology, dumb-shit. It was due to loyalties and power-struggle.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The Nazi insert "socialist" into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers.


And then they proceeded to nationalize just about _everything_ - because that also "lure's" in socialists. Imbecile.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> David Frum told us years ago that if conservatives can’t win at the ballot box, they won’t abandon conservatism — they will abandon democracy.


Hey snowflake...it's not conservatives that want to eliminate the Electoral College. It's the Dumbocrats. And it's not conservatives that are blocking voter ID for clean elections. It's the Dumbocrats. And it's not conservatives that *force* unconstitutional bullshit like Obamacare and Social Security on the American people. It's the Dumbocrats.

If you can't do better than that weak post, just stop posting. Seriously.


----------



## K9Buck

dudmuck said:


> David Frum told us years ago that if conservatives can’t win at the ballot box, they won’t abandon conservatism — they will abandon democracy.



Did you express concerns about "abandoning democracy" when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservative organizations from participating in the 2012 election?  Yea, I didn't think so.


----------



## P@triot

K9Buck said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Frum told us years ago that if conservatives can’t win at the ballot box, they won’t abandon conservatism — they will abandon democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you express concerns about "abandoning democracy" when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservative organizations from participating in the 2012 election?  Yea, I didn't think so.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> David Frum told us years ago that if conservatives can’t win at the ballot box, they won’t abandon conservatism — they will abandon democracy.


And where was your concern about "democracy" when MaObama proudly declared he would usurp the U.S. Constitution, bypass Congress, and assume powers never granted when he bragged "I have a pen and a phone and will take action when Congress fails to"? Idiot.


----------



## P@triot

The left, in true fascist nature, will not tolerate free speech...

Liberals Are Using Rep. Ilhan Omar as an Excuse to Chill Speech


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> David Frum told us years ago that if conservatives can’t win at the ballot box, they won’t abandon conservatism — they will abandon democracy.


And where was your concern about "democracy" when MaObama refused to turn over evidence?


> Yesterday, the Obama administration *invoked executive privilege* *to prevent the release of certain documents* to Congress related to Operation Fast and Furious


Yeah...like all fascists...you don't give a shit about democracy.

The Facts Behind Obama’s Executive Privilege Claim — ProPublica


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> So, which party today is for or against racial diversity?


The Dumbocrats are _vehemently_ against "racial diversity". Thank you for reminding us of another trait that indisputably proves that fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology.

Controversial professor sparks outrage by calling Obamas 'white kneegrows' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The Nazi insert "socialist" into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers.


Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! Once again, the *facts* prove that Regent is either ignorant or a liar.


> One, *socialism has never succeeded anywhere, including* the Marxism-Leninism of the Soviet Union, *the National Socialism of Nazi Germany*, the Maoism of Communist China, the Chavez-Maduro socialism of Venezuela. It has never come close to anywhere near Marx’s ideal of a classless society.


Oops! Seems like the entire world realizes that the Nazis nationalized just about everything because they were socialists. Fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology. It's totalitarianism - and you cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. Fascism *cannot* be to the right of libertarianism and Sovereign Citizens. Period.

3 of the Most Telling Failures of Socialism


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> So, which party today is for or against racial diversity?


Just in case there is a smidge of doubt left in your mind that the left is _vehemently_ against "racial diversity"...

Who Are the Racists?


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which party today is for or against racial diversity?
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case there is a smidge of doubt left in your mind that the left is _vehemently_ against "racial diversity"...
> 
> Who Are the Racists?
Click to expand...


"PragerU"  

Nuttin' like reliable "sources".


----------



## P@triot

The left cannot tolerate free speech (or jokes for that matter  )

Yale students demand consequences for undergrad's Instagram joke about ICE, detention centers — and an administrator contacts the culprit


----------



## P@triot

The left *hates* free speech. Especially the Gaystapo.

New York City Is Reversing an LGBT Counseling Gag Rule. That’s a Win for Everyone.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi insert "socialist" into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! Once again, the *facts* prove that Regent is either ignorant or a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> One, *socialism has never succeeded anywhere, including* the Marxism-Leninism of the Soviet Union, *the National Socialism of Nazi Germany*, the Maoism of Communist China, the Chavez-Maduro socialism of Venezuela. It has never come close to anywhere near Marx’s ideal of a classless society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops! Seems like the entire world realizes that the Nazis nationalized just about everything because they were socialists. Fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology. It's totalitarianism - and you cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. Fascism *cannot* be to the right of libertarianism and Sovereign Citizens. Period.
> 
> 3 of the Most Telling Failures of Socialism
Click to expand...

The quote was from 1933 "Time" magazine. The purpose of the quote was to illustrate that even then people were on Hitler and his claim of socialism.  An Editor of "Time" must have thought that with a poor history background  people might have trouble  believing that Hitler brought socialism to Germany. But only a few uneducated Americans believe that today.  How about  you?


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> So, which party today is for or against racial diversity?


The Dumbocrats are _vehemently_ against "racial diversity". Thank you for reminding us of another trait that indisputably proves that fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The quote was from 1933 "Time" magazine.


No it wasn't. That quote was directly from the article. You should really click a link and read it before commenting on it.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The quote was from 1933 "Time" magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. That quote was directly from the article. You should really click a link and read it before commenting on it.
Click to expand...

So what was the article that the quote was directly  from? Of course I read it before commenting.  But you no longer seem to make sense. I didn't need a link because I had the original.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which party today is for or against racial diversity?
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumbocrats are _vehemently_ against "racial diversity". Thank you for reminding us of another trait that indisputably proves that fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology.
> View attachment 280536
Click to expand...

Did democrats accept donations from him after Ed Buck crimes were known?

compare to GOP accepting John Childs donations.

Does the criminal behavior of donors represent policy?   Only if the crimes are known.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Did democrats accept donations from him after Ed Buck crimes were known?


Who gives a shit? The point is, he’s a typical racist leftist.


----------



## P@triot

The left is obsessed with power and control...

Here Are 4 Ways the Left Is Grabbing Power in America


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left is obsessed with power and control...
> 
> Here Are 4 Ways the Left Is Grabbing Power in America



Didn't your title refer to "Liberals", Buttsoiler?

Now you want to shift to "leftists"?

Not real clear on your own topic, are ya.


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism to the fullest extent. They not only will not tolerate free speech, they won't even tolerate a _hat_.

Cops nab suspect for allegedly assaulting a man wearing a Russian MAGA hat


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi insert "socialist" into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! Once again, the *facts* prove that Regent is either ignorant or a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> One, *socialism has never succeeded anywhere, including* the Marxism-Leninism of the Soviet Union, *the National Socialism of Nazi Germany*, the Maoism of Communist China, the Chavez-Maduro socialism of Venezuela. It has never come close to anywhere near Marx’s ideal of a classless society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops! Seems like the entire world realizes that the Nazis nationalized just about everything because they were socialists. Fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology. It's totalitarianism - and you cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. Fascism *cannot* be to the right of libertarianism and Sovereign Citizens. Period.
> 
> 3 of the Most Telling Failures of Socialism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The quote was from 1933 "Time" magazine. The purpose of the quote was to illustrate that even then people were on Hitler and his claim of socialism.  An Editor of "Time" must have thought that with a poor history background  people might have trouble  believing that Hitler brought socialism to Germany. But only a few uneducated Americans believe that today.  How about  you?
Click to expand...


Hitler and his National Socialist did bring Socialism!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

P@triot said:


> The left has embraced fascism to the fullest extent. They not only will not tolerate free speech, they won't even tolerate a _hat_.
> 
> Cops nab suspect for allegedly assaulting a man wearing a Russian MAGA hat


NYC will fine you $250 for promoting hate by saying Illegal Aliens.


----------



## P@triot

CrusaderFrank said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has embraced fascism to the fullest extent. They not only will not tolerate free speech, they won't even tolerate a _hat_.
> 
> Cops nab suspect for allegedly assaulting a man wearing a Russian MAGA hat
> 
> 
> 
> NYC will fine you $250 for promoting hate by saying Illegal Aliens.
Click to expand...

Oh I know. I posted that yesterday (or the day before - can't remember now). Complete and total infringement of 1st Amendment rights. Fuck NY.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

P@triot said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has embraced fascism to the fullest extent. They not only will not tolerate free speech, they won't even tolerate a _hat_.
> 
> Cops nab suspect for allegedly assaulting a man wearing a Russian MAGA hat
> 
> 
> 
> NYC will fine you $250 for promoting hate by saying Illegal Aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. I posted that yesterday (or the day before - can't remember now). Complete and total infringement of 1st Amendment rights. Fuck NY.
Click to expand...


Hitler and Stalin's mustaches each get a little fuller every time the "American" Left moves further to Fascism


----------



## P@triot

Ask yourself why the left is so desperate to stop We the People from deciding on our own leaders. They engage in voter fraud. They try to keep candidates off of ballots. They engage in propaganda campaigns. A whole lot of effort to obtain power and control over people.

Trump Celebrates Winning Legal Fight to Stay on California Ballot


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Ask yourself why the left is so desperate to stop We the People from deciding on our own leaders. They engage in voter fraud. They try to keep candidates off of ballots. They engage in propaganda campaigns. A whole lot of effort to obtain power and control over people.
> 
> Trump Celebrates Winning Legal Fight to Stay on California Ballot



Interesting.  Recalls the time the Democrats kicked Strom Thurmond off the ballot in South Carolina when he first ran for Senate.  He had to run as a write-in, which he did, and won, becoming the first of only two Senate runs to do that (the other being Lisa Murkowski).

But this of course is a state law, not a party.  Let's have a look under the hood.  From the link:

>> “[W]hile this Court understands and empathizes with the motivations that prompted California,” England said in his decision, “the Act’s provisions *likely violate the Constitution *and the laws of the United States.” <<​
Weak, weak argument, since _NOWHERE_ in the United States Constitution does that underlying document call for any kind of popular Presidential election AT ALL.  And it never has.  What the COTUS _does _say is this:

Each State shall appoint,* in such Manner as the Legislature thereof may direct*, a Number of Electors, equal to the whole Number of Senators and Representatives to which the State may be entitled in the Congress​
That's called "Article II" if you're scoring at home Buttsoiler.  Or even if you're by yourself, it's still called Article II.

To break this down into tiny words that even a Buttsoiler can figure out, it means each state gets to pick its electors ANY WAY IT WANTS.  It _can _require tax returns to hold an election; it _can_ require _shoe sizes_ to hold an election.   It can not bother to hold an election AT ALL. 

It can throw darts at pictures of candidates, pick names out of a hat, or consult a Ouija board. It can take a random telephone poll.  "In such Manner as the Legislature thereof may direct" means exactly what it says.  And we've been through all this in examinations of the Electoral College and how it works, Buttsoiler, while you were over in the corner playing with yourself.

Whelp --- the state of (in this case) California passed this law as part of a Manner it may direct, exactly as the Constitution lays out.  So there is literally NOTHING in the Constitution to "violate".  One also can't help noticing the use of the qualifier "likely" in what's purported to be a legal decision.  Legal decisions can't be made on the basis of "likely".  That's the whole point of having laws and Constitutions --- _exactitude_.  Everything's spelled out.  That a judge can muddle through his job without knowing all this is kind of disconcerting, but I guess when you're desperate you reach for whatever you can grab, huh Buttsoiler?


----------



## P@triot

Fascism in its purest form. The left will not tolerate free speech of independent thought.

NYC's Fine for Saying ‘Illegal Alien’ Is an Assault on the Constitution


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ask yourself why the left is so desperate to stop We the People from deciding on our own leaders.* They engage in voter fraud. They try to keep candidates off of ballots. They engage in propaganda campaigns. A whole lot of effort to obtain power and control over people.
> 
> Trump Celebrates Winning Legal Fight to Stay on California Ballot
> 
> 
> 
> Weak, weak argument, since _NOWHERE_ in the United States Constitution does that underlying document call for any kind of popular Presidential election AT ALL.  And it never has.
Click to expand...

Bwahahaha! I've bolded my key comment above in blue. As everyone can see, nowhere did I say anything about it being "unconstitutional".

Everyone notice how Homo has to create a straw man _every_ time she posts? She desperately wants to distract from the basic question: why is the left so afraid to allow *We the People* to choose our own leaders? That was the question I posed. That was the question she ran from.

(Hint: We the People overwhelmingly reject the bat-shit crazy ideology of the left)


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ask yourself why the left is so desperate to stop We the People from deciding on our own leaders.* They engage in voter fraud. They try to keep candidates off of ballots. They engage in propaganda campaigns. A whole lot of effort to obtain power and control over people.
> 
> Trump Celebrates Winning Legal Fight to Stay on California Ballot
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Recalls the time the Democrats kicked Strom Thurmond off the ballot in South Carolina when he first ran for Senate. He had to run as a write-in, which he did, and won, becoming the first of only two Senate runs to do that (the other being Lisa Murkowski).
> 
> But this of course is a state law, not a party. Let's have a look under the hood. From the link:
> 
> >> “[W]hile this Court understands and empathizes with the motivations that prompted California,” England said in his decision, “the Act’s provisions *likely violate the Constitution *and the laws of the United States.” <<
> 
> Weak, weak argument, since _NOWHERE_ in the United States Constitution does that underlying document call for any kind of popular Presidential election AT ALL. And it never has. What the COTUS _does _say is this:
> 
> Each State shall appoint,* in such Manner as the Legislature thereof may direct*, a Number of Electors, equal to the whole Number of Senators and Representatives to which the State may be entitled in the Congress
> 
> That's called "Article II" if you're scoring at home Buttsoiler. Or even if you're by yourself, it's still called Article II.
> 
> To break this down into tiny words that even a Buttsoiler can figure out, it means each state gets to pick its electors ANY WAY IT WANTS. It _can _require tax returns to hold an election; it _can_ require _shoe sizes_ to hold an election. It can not bother to hold an election AT ALL.
> 
> It can throw darts at pictures of candidates, pick names out of a hat, or consult a Ouija board. It can take a random telephone poll. "In such Manner as the Legislature thereof may direct" means exactly what it says. And we've been through all this in examinations of the Electoral College and how it works, Buttsoiler, while you were over in the corner playing with yourself.
> 
> Whelp --- the state of (in this case) California passed this law as part of a Manner it may direct, exactly as the Constitution lays out. So there is literally NOTHING in the Constitution to "violate". One also can't help noticing the use of the qualifier "likely" in what's purported to be a legal decision. Legal decisions can't be made on the basis of "likely". That's the whole point of having laws and Constitutions --- _exactitude_. Everything's spelled out. That a judge can muddle through his job without knowing all this is kind of disconcerting, but I guess when you're desperate you reach for whatever you can grab, huh Buttsoiler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahaha! I've bolded my key comment above in blue. As everyone can see, nowhere did I say anything about it being "unconstitutional".
Click to expand...


YOUR OWN LINK DID, Buttsoiler.  As you can fucking SEE from the restored post that you edited down because you couldn't handle it as given.  I made it REAL FUCKING BIG so that even a cretin like you can't dance around it.

Fucking moron.


----------



## P@triot

The left cannot tolerate free speech, free thought, the exchange of information, or actual journalism because they have embraced the purest form of fascism.

Vandalism of Epoch Times Newspaper Boxes Unprecedented in Recent Years, Police Say


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> YOUR OWN LINK DID, Buttsoiler.


Oh snowflake...I'm not the author. I specifically posed the question why you leftists are so scared stupid to allow *We the People* to choose our own representatives. You ran from that (understandably) and tried to turn the issue into something it wasn't. I never mentioned the constitutionality. _Oops_.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ask yourself why the left is so desperate to stop We the People from deciding on our own leaders.* They engage in voter fraud. They try to keep candidates off of ballots. They engage in propaganda campaigns. A whole lot of effort to obtain power and control over people.
> 
> Trump Celebrates Winning Legal Fight to Stay on California Ballot
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Recalls the time the Democrats kicked Strom Thurmond off the ballot in South Carolina when he first ran for Senate. He had to run as a write-in, which he did, and won, becoming the first of only two Senate runs to do that (the other being Lisa Murkowski).
> 
> But this of course is a state law, not a party. Let's have a look under the hood. From the link:
> 
> >> “[W]hile this Court understands and empathizes with the motivations that prompted California,” England said in his decision, “the Act’s provisions *likely violate the Constitution *and the laws of the United States.” <<
> 
> Weak, weak argument, since _NOWHERE_ in the United States Constitution does that underlying document call for any kind of popular Presidential election AT ALL. And it never has. What the COTUS _does _say is this:
> 
> Each State shall appoint,* in such Manner as the Legislature thereof may direct*, a Number of Electors, equal to the whole Number of Senators and Representatives to which the State may be entitled in the Congress
> 
> That's called "Article II" if you're scoring at home Buttsoiler. Or even if you're by yourself, it's still called Article II.
> 
> To break this down into tiny words that even a Buttsoiler can figure out, it means each state gets to pick its electors ANY WAY IT WANTS. It _can _require tax returns to hold an election; it _can_ require _shoe sizes_ to hold an election. It can not bother to hold an election AT ALL.
> 
> It can throw darts at pictures of candidates, pick names out of a hat, or consult a Ouija board. It can take a random telephone poll. "In such Manner as the Legislature thereof may direct" means exactly what it says. And we've been through all this in examinations of the Electoral College and how it works, Buttsoiler, while you were over in the corner playing with yourself.
> 
> Whelp --- the state of (in this case) California passed this law as part of a Manner it may direct, exactly as the Constitution lays out. So there is literally NOTHING in the Constitution to "violate". One also can't help noticing the use of the qualifier "likely" in what's purported to be a legal decision. Legal decisions can't be made on the basis of "likely". That's the whole point of having laws and Constitutions --- _exactitude_. Everything's spelled out. That a judge can muddle through his job without knowing all this is kind of disconcerting, but I guess when you're desperate you reach for whatever you can grab, huh Buttsoiler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahaha! I've bolded my key comment above in blue. As everyone can see, nowhere did I say anything about it being "unconstitutional".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snowflake...I'm not the author. I specifically posed the question why you leftists are so scared stupid to allow *We the People* to choose our own representatives. You ran from that (understandably) and tried to turn the issue into something it wasn't. I never mentioned the constitutionality. _Oops_.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN you pathetic sack of dog puke, YOU POSTED THE LINK THAT MADE THAT POINT AND I QUOTED IT AND PICKED IT APART AND THERE'S JACK FUCKING SHIT YOU CAN DO ABOUT THAT, Loser.

Not continuously editing my posts out, not pathetically trying to change my gender, not your usual diarrhea of fabrications you just pulled out of your own lower intestine --- _NOTHING_.  ZERO.

Understand??  Or is this still too deep for your bottomless well of ignorant mendacity?


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> Once AGAIN you pathetic sack of dog puke, YOU POSTED THE LINK THAT MADE THAT POINT AND I QUOTED IT AND PICKED IT APART AND THERE'S JACK FUCKING SHIT YOU CAN DO ABOUT THAT, Loser.


Bwahahahaha! Oh you poor little triggered snowflake. The article was more than 10 words. I posted it for the content *I* mentioned. It exposed the Nazi ideology you bow to, which caused you to panic and attempt to twist it into something I wasn't discussing.


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to get more intolerant and more violent...

WATCH: Abortion doctor arrested after allegedly pulling a gun on pro-life demonstrators outside clinic


----------



## P@triot

Remember...the left is literally the side that invented the term “triggered”. And now they claim anyone who uses it is a “white supremacist”. Think about that for a moment.

This is all a fascist tactic to silence you. They did this with racism. They are the party of racism and yet they accuse conservatives of their racism.

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/10/22/us/california-mother-warning-white-supremacists-soh/index.html


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Remember...the left is literally the side that invented the term “triggered”. And now they claim anyone who uses it is a “white supremacist”. Think about that for a moment.
> 
> This is all a fascist tactic to silence you. They did this with racism. They are the party of racism and yet they accuse conservatives of their racism.
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/10/22/us/california-mother-warning-white-supremacists-soh/index.html



Everybody get that?

"*The left*" --- in a thread that was supposed to be oxymoronically about "*Liberals*" ----- is a _*political party*_ now.

Then he links an article which has nothing to do with ANY of them.

Buttsoiler somebody must pay you to not-think.  And you earn every penny.


----------



## P@triot

Note the lies by AOC here. Nobody is advocating that their testimony be on national television right now. The question is - why are the Dumbocrats holding these meeting in secret? They are literally locking out _every_ single Republican. Typical fascists.

Republican rep. blasts Ocasio-Cortez over 'Soviet style secret hearings' and she is not happy about it at all


----------



## P@triot

In typical fascist fashion, the left will not tolerate free speech or independent thought...

Protesters Successfully Silence Former ICE Chief at University Event on Immigration


----------



## K9Buck

P@triot said:


> In typical fascist fashion, the left will not tolerate free speech or independent thought...
> 
> Protesters Successfully Silence Former ICE Chief at University Event on Immigration



Leftists believe that they alone should be the _sole_ arbiter of what ideas can be expressed.  In their mind, everyone should have to filter their ideas through _them_ and only them to determine if it can be shared with the greater public.


----------



## P@triot

K9Buck said:


> Leftists believe that they alone should be the _sole_ arbiter of what ideas can be expressed.  In their mind, everyone should have to filter their ideas through _them_ and only them to determine if it can be shared with the greater public.


You are spot-on. And here is another prime example. A bunch of sniveling assholes who cannot accept people doing something they don’t want people doing.

Think of the _arrogance_ to approach someone you don’t know and start verbally assaulting them for doing something 100% legal and ethical.

Man and his young son harass deer hunter in a tearful, profanity-laced, and utterly bizarre video


----------



## P@triot

Another huge win for the U.S. Constitution. Another defeat for the left and the fascist ideology they embrace.

After Getting Kicked Off Campus, This Christian Group Got Justice


----------



## anynameyouwish

there4eyeM said:


> Fascism is extreme.
> It means putting the state at the center of a military dictatorship.




and  that sounds conservative, to me


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is extreme. It means putting the state at the center of a military *dictatorship*.
> 
> 
> 
> and  that sounds conservative, to me
Click to expand...

Well, considering conservatism means small government with limited powers and a dictatorship his total government control with unlimited powers, I would say you sound ignorant as hell.


----------



## P@triot

Fascists hate free speech and opposition...

YouTube’s Concerning Suppression of Conservative Speech


----------



## there4eyeM

anynameyouwish said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is extreme.
> It means putting the state at the center of a military dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  that sounds conservative, to me
Click to expand...

It certainly isn't humanist.


----------



## P@triot

Fascists will not tolerate _anyone_ who doesn’t bow to their ideology...

WATCH: Rapper invites fan onstage, then kicks him off for refusing to say 'F**k Donald Trump'


----------



## K9Buck

P@triot said:


> Another huge win for the U.S. Constitution. Another defeat for the left and the fascist ideology they embrace.
> 
> After Getting Kicked Off Campus, This Christian Group Got Justice



The Godless, soulless left hates religion.  They worship the state, like all good fascists do.


----------



## P@triot

One has to ask - why are people on the left the biggest _assholes_? 

After city removed Virgin Mary statue from Veterans Memorial Park due to anonymous complaint, the park caretaker responded with a defiant gesture


----------



## regent

Was Hitler a  fascist?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Was Hitler a  fascist?


Yes he was. And he was LEFT-WING as it gets.

Nazi = National *SOCIALISTS*


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Hitler a  fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was. And he was LEFT-WING as it gets.
> 
> Nazi = National *SOCIALISTS*
Click to expand...

How did Hitler hate communism so much, but he also loved socialism?


----------



## peach174

anynameyouwish said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is extreme.
> It means putting the state at the center of a military dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  that sounds conservative, to me
Click to expand...


Conservatives are for smaller government and congress who are limited by the amendments of no laws passed against them.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> How did Hitler hate communism so much, but he also loved socialism?


He didn't hate communism. At all. Stop believing the propaganda. He didn't invade Russia because of their communism, any more than he invaded France because of their capitalism.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Hitler hate communism so much, but he also loved socialism?
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't hate communism. At all. Stop believing the propaganda. He didn't invade Russia because of their communism, any more than he invaded France because of their capitalism.
Click to expand...

Hitler's wikipedia page says he's anti-communist.

Nazis had arrested some 4,000 members of germany's communist party (KPD) after the reishtag fire.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Hitler's wikipedia page says he's anti-communist.


That's because "Hitler's wikipedia page" is written by leftists who have bene trying to rewrite history for many decades now.


dudmuck said:


> Nazis had arrested some 4,000 members of germany's communist party (KPD) after the reishtag fire.


Yeah - because they were another party of dictatorial power which was a threat to his dictatorial power. Claiming Hitler wasn't left-wing because he arrested Germany's Communist Party is like saying that Joe Biden isn't a Democrat because he is running _against_ Elizabeth Warren. 

They share the same ideology. They just want the same power and only one can have it. Same with Hitler and the German communist party.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's wikipedia page says he's anti-communist.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because "Hitler's wikipedia page" is written by leftists who have bene trying to rewrite history for many decades now.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis had arrested some 4,000 members of germany's communist party (KPD) after the reishtag fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - because they were another party of dictatorial power which was a threat to his dictatorial power. Claiming Hitler wasn't left-wing because he arrested Germany's Communist Party is like saying that Joe Biden isn't a Democrat because he is running _against_ Elizabeth Warren.
> 
> They share the same ideology. They just want the same power and only one can have it. Same with Hitler and the German communist party.
Click to expand...

If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.

Wikipedia is peer reviewed, and provides references for every claim, or  you see "citation needed"

In mein kampf, Hitler wrote:
In the years 1913 and 1914 I expressed my opinion for the first time in various circles, some of which are now members of the National Socialist Movement, that the problem of how the future of the German nation can be secured is the problem of *how Marxism can be exterminated*.

_Later in his seminal tome, Hitler advocated for "the destruction of Marxism in all its shapes and forms".[109] According to Hitler, Marxism was a Jewish strategy to subjugate Germany and the world and saw Marxism as a mental and political form of slavery.[110] From Hitler's vantage point, Bolsheviks existed to serve "Jewish international finance".[111] When the British tried negotiating with Hitler in 1935 by including Germany in the extension of the Locarno Pact, he rejected their offer and instead assured them that German rearmament was important in safeguarding Europe against communism,[112] a move which clearly showed his anti-communist proclivities.[A 12]_

Can you see there? reference after reference.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.


Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?


----------



## K9Buck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
Click to expand...


Correct.  

It's my understanding that many German communists joined the Nazis once it became clear that they were the prevailing power.  

Hitler opposed the communists because their loyalty was to Joseph Stalin and NOT to Germany.  Hitler and the Nazis were very nationalistic wherein the German communists were not.  

Fascism and communism both entail the rejection of free-market capitalism and government management over every facet of industry and society.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> In mein kampf, Hitler wrote:
> In the years 1913 and 1914 I expressed my opinion for the first time in various circles, some of which are now members of the National Socialist Movement, that the problem of how the future of the German nation can be secured is the problem of *how Marxism can be exterminated*.


Wait...Adolf Hitler publicly rejected the economic philosophy of a Jew? Well color me shocked!


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
Click to expand...

If Hitler liked communism, he would have given the KPD the option of joining the nazi party, or be thrown into the camps.   The nazis didnt give them that option, the communists (and socialists) were thrown straight into the concentration camps.

Who is saying Hitler wasnt anti-communist?


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
Click to expand...


Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.

Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).

Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Hitler hate communism so much, but he also loved socialism?
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't hate communism. At all. Stop believing the propaganda. He didn't invade Russia because of their communism, any more than he invaded France because of their capitalism.
Click to expand...


You've never cracked an actual history book in your life, have you Buttsoiler?


----------



## K9Buck

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler liked communism, he would have given the KPD the option of joining the nazi party, or be thrown into the camps.   The nazis didnt give them that option, the communists (and socialists) were thrown straight into the concentration camps.
> 
> Who is saying Hitler wasnt anti-communist?
Click to expand...


Communists and fascists both oppose free-market capitalism, just like you.


----------



## dudmuck

K9Buck said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler liked communism, he would have given the KPD the option of joining the nazi party, or be thrown into the camps.   The nazis didnt give them that option, the communists (and socialists) were thrown straight into the concentration camps.
> 
> Who is saying Hitler wasnt anti-communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists and fascists both oppose free-market capitalism, just like you.
Click to expand...

really?

after the Nazis took power, industries were privatized en masse. Several banks, shipyards, railway lines, shipping lines, welfare organizations, and more were privatized.[40]

State ownership was only desired if necessary for war effort.

Mein Kampf was written prior to formation of the Nazi party.  The book represents Hitler's actual beliefs.

from Mein Kampf:
_"In the years 1913 and 1914 I expressed my opinion for the first time in various circles, some of which are now members of the National Socialist Movement, that the problem of how the future of the German nation can be secured is the problem of how Marxism can be exterminated."_


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
Click to expand...


Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's wikipedia page says he's anti-communist.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because "Hitler's wikipedia page" is written by leftists who have bene trying to rewrite history for many decades now.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis had arrested some 4,000 members of germany's communist party (KPD) after the reishtag fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - because they were another party of dictatorial power which was a threat to his dictatorial power. Claiming Hitler wasn't left-wing because he arrested Germany's Communist Party is like saying that Joe Biden isn't a Democrat because he is running _against_ Elizabeth Warren.
> 
> They share the same ideology. They just want the same power and only one can have it. Same with Hitler and the German communist party.
Click to expand...


"Claiming Hitler wasn't left-wing because he arrested Germany's Communist Party is like saying that Joe Biden isn't a Democrat because he is running _against_ Elizabeth Warren"

Maybe the best sentence ever to explain the madness!


----------



## K9Buck

dudmuck said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler liked communism, he would have given the KPD the option of joining the nazi party, or be thrown into the camps.   The nazis didnt give them that option, the communists (and socialists) were thrown straight into the concentration camps.
> 
> Who is saying Hitler wasnt anti-communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists and fascists both oppose free-market capitalism, just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
> 
> after the Nazis took power, industries were privatized en masse. Several banks, shipyards, railway lines, shipping lines, welfare organizations, and more were privatized.[40]
> 
> State ownership was only desired if necessary for war effort.
> 
> Mein Kampf was written prior to formation of the Nazi party.  The book represents Hitler's actual beliefs.
> 
> from Mein Kampf:
> _"In the years 1913 and 1914 I expressed my opinion for the first time in various circles, some of which are now members of the National Socialist Movement, that the problem of how the future of the German nation can be secured is the problem of how Marxism can be exterminated."_
Click to expand...


Nazi Germany, fascist Italy, Franco's Spain and modern China are all examples of fascist states and none them had/have a free-market economy.


----------



## K9Buck

dudmuck 

Permitting private ownership of business is not the defining characteristic of a free-market economy.  As Hitler said, why nationalize industry when you can simply nationalize the people instead?


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
Click to expand...


For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.

History is SO inconvenient.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
Click to expand...

Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty


----------



## anynameyouwish

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
Click to expand...


conservatives are fascists and right wing
you are a deranged lunatic who is either LYING or is too stupid to understand the truth

CONSERVATIVES are FASCISTS

and most progressives are NOT communists.

You choose to believe that lie because you want to kill liberals.

just admit it.

free yourself from the political correctness of lying about your real intent

go outside and shout to the world "I HATE LIBERALS AND I WANT  TO KILL THEM!"

be PROUD of your hate!

embrace it


----------



## anynameyouwish

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
Click to expand...



FASCISM does  not promote freedom and individual liberty.

and neither does your brand of conservatism.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
Click to expand...


Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Hitler hate communism so much, but he also loved socialism?
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't hate communism. At all. Stop believing the propaganda. He didn't invade Russia because of their communism, any more than he invaded France because of their capitalism.
Click to expand...


Buttsoiler must think the rest of the room is as stupid as he is.  "He didn't invade Russia because of their communism". 
NO SHIT SHERLOCK, but that's the deepest you go into matters of cause and effect --- "oh look my simplistic composition fallacy won't work, therefore the reverse is true".  What a moron.


----------



## Rustic

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.
Click to expand...

Lol
Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact

Political correctness makes people fucking retarded


----------



## Votto

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.



There is a new updated definition from Webster's, the Soros Abridged version.

an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization who are white conservative evangelicals.  (Oh, and Trump is Hitler)


----------



## Pogo

Rustic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact
> 
> Political correctness makes people fucking retarded
Click to expand...


Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.

What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?


----------



## Rustic

Pogo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact
> 
> Political correctness makes people fucking retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.
> 
> What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?
Click to expand...

A collectivist, Imagine that… LOL


----------



## Votto

Pogo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact
> 
> Political correctness makes people fucking retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.
> 
> What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?
Click to expand...


National Socialists, Progressives, socialists, Marxists, whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Rustic

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact
> 
> Political correctness makes people fucking retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.
> 
> What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialists, Progressives, socialists, Marxists, whatever you want to call them.
Click to expand...

Yep,
Much like the tree huggers they can rename control freaks all they want… But a leopard can’t change it’s spots. Fact


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact
> 
> Political correctness makes people fucking retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.
> 
> What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialists, Progressives, socialists, Marxists, whatever you want to call them.
Click to expand...


Might as well call them Ice cream truck drivers, pilots and plumbers while you're at it because those are all different things.


----------



## Rustic

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact
> 
> Political correctness makes people fucking retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.
> 
> What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialists, Progressives, socialists, Marxists, whatever you want to call them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might as well call them Ice cream truck drivers, pilots and plumbers while you're at it because those are all different things.
Click to expand...

Lol
Newspeak?


----------



## Pogo

Rustic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again who gives you these advances to write hallucinogenic fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact
> 
> Political correctness makes people fucking retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.
> 
> What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialists, Progressives, socialists, Marxists, whatever you want to call them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might as well call them Ice cream truck drivers, pilots and plumbers while you're at it because those are all different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Newspeak?
Click to expand...


No thanks.  I gotta drive.


----------



## Rustic

Pogo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Progressivism/socialism is the best way to control those you disagree with, all of civilized history is proof. Fact
> 
> Political correctness makes people fucking retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.
> 
> What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialists, Progressives, socialists, Marxists, whatever you want to call them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might as well call them Ice cream truck drivers, pilots and plumbers while you're at it because those are all different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Newspeak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I gotta drive.
Click to expand...

Lol
Says the Collectivist


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
Click to expand...

LOL. The same history books that say FDRs 2 terms of 20% unemployment make him an economic genius and savior of capitalism


----------



## peach174

They all have the same basic goal Pogo which is big government control over the masses.
Money and power plus ignore any other political points of views. Many other things also.
Protests are happing all over the world against big government control.
From Hong Kong to Chile, many all around the globe.
Many others are on the left side of the spectrum also because the governments are refusing to address all these big issures.
Instead their fighting within on political viewpoints rather than addresses all of the issues of their citizens.


----------



## Pogo

Rustic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only are Progressivism and Socialism two different things, but what they have in common is that neither of them has jack friggety shit to do with "controlling those one disagrees with".  Neither of them are rhetorical machinations.
> 
> What a dumbass.  What are you doing anywhere near a keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialists, Progressives, socialists, Marxists, whatever you want to call them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might as well call them Ice cream truck drivers, pilots and plumbers while you're at it because those are all different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Newspeak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I gotta drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Says the Collectivist
Click to expand...


Not sure what that means but it prolly makes FIVE different things.

Onliest thing I collect is facts.  That's why when I show up here I'm heavily armed.


----------



## Rustic

Pogo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialists, Progressives, socialists, Marxists, whatever you want to call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well call them Ice cream truck drivers, pilots and plumbers while you're at it because those are all different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Newspeak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I gotta drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Says the Collectivist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means but it prolly makes FIVE different things.
> 
> Onliest thing I collect is facts.  That's why when I show up here I'm heavily armed.
Click to expand...

Lol
Says a control freak


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> They all have the same basic goal Pogo which is big government control over the masses.
> Money and power plus ignore any other political points of views. Many other things also.
> Protests are happing all over the world against big government control.
> From Hong Kong to Chile, many all around the globe.
> Many others are on the left side of the spectrum also because the governments are refusing to address all these big issures.
> Instead their fighting within on political viewpoints rather than addresses all of the issues of their citizens.



Wrong.

You seem to be on this Big Gummint kick lately Peachie but that doesn't allow you to just take a shovel and dump everything you don't understand into that dustbin because you can't be bothered with distinctions.


----------



## peach174

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all have the same basic goal Pogo which is big government control over the masses.
> Money and power plus ignore any other political points of views. Many other things also.
> Protests are happing all over the world against big government control.
> From Hong Kong to Chile, many all around the globe.
> Many others are on the left side of the spectrum also because the governments are refusing to address all these big issures.
> Instead their fighting within on political viewpoints rather than addresses all of the issues of their citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You seem to be on this Big Gummint kick lately Peachie but that doesn't allow you to just take a shovel and dump everything you don't understand into that dustbin because you can't be bothered with distinctions.
Click to expand...


What do you think Hong Kong is protesting?
How about the South American protests over crony governments.
5 Latin American protests you may not have heard about


----------



## Rustic

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all have the same basic goal Pogo which is big government control over the masses.
> Money and power plus ignore any other political points of views. Many other things also.
> Protests are happing all over the world against big government control.
> From Hong Kong to Chile, many all around the globe.
> Many others are on the left side of the spectrum also because the governments are refusing to address all these big issures.
> Instead their fighting within on political viewpoints rather than addresses all of the issues of their citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You seem to be on this Big Gummint kick lately Peachie but that doesn't allow you to just take a shovel and dump everything you don't understand into that dustbin because you can't be bothered with distinctions.
Click to expand...

Political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## dudmuck

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hitler was good with communism, the KPD would have been integrated into the nazi party.  Instead they were thrown into concentration camps, such as Dachau.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because they were a threat to his power. It’s the same reason Saddam Hussein had certain members of the Ba’ath Party executed in 1979 when he took over - despite the fact that he was a member of that party! What part of this are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, I'm not getting the part where you think you can dig yourself out of these self-dug holes by posting absurd counterhistorical bullshit.
> 
> Hitler was a virulent anti-communist.  Everybody knew that.  Fascism and communism were and are mortal enemies.  In fact Hitler's anti-communism was a major reason he had support in this country before his war gathered momentum (and for some, even after).
> 
> Dudmuck is correct, the communists and socialists were the first "guests" to enjoy the luxurious amenities of Dachau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism and Communism are just two ways of saying "Progressive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those with a fatal allergy to history books maybe.  For the rest of us the Progressive Era had already come and gone before both of them.
> 
> History is SO inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again how Fascism is "right wing" because it promotes freedom and individual liberty
Click to expand...

hmm..  it could be explained in these 3 references:
_fascism is placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5][6]_

On progressivism:
_According to Princeton economics professor Thomas C. Leonard, "At a glance, there is not much here for 21st-century progressives to claim kinship with. Today’s progressives emphasize racial equality and minority rights, decry U.S. imperialism, shun biological ideas in social science, and have little use for piety or proselytizing." However, both historical progressivism and the modern movement shares the notion that the free markets lead to economic inequalities that must be ameliorated.[65]_

So,  progressives want to improve free markets to reduce inequality, or make it less severe.  how is that communist?


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all have the same basic goal Pogo which is big government control over the masses.
> Money and power plus ignore any other political points of views. Many other things also.
> Protests are happing all over the world against big government control.
> From Hong Kong to Chile, many all around the globe.
> Many others are on the left side of the spectrum also because the governments are refusing to address all these big issures.
> Instead their fighting within on political viewpoints rather than addresses all of the issues of their citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You seem to be on this Big Gummint kick lately Peachie but that doesn't allow you to just take a shovel and dump everything you don't understand into that dustbin because you can't be bothered with distinctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think Hong Kong is protesting?
> How about the South American protests over crony governments.
> 5 Latin American protests you may not have heard about
Click to expand...


Non sequitur/dead end.  

What is Hong Kong protesting?  Authoritarianism.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> So,  progressives want to *improve* free markets to reduce inequality, or make it less severe.  how is that communist?


Bwahahaha! Think of the mental gymnastics it takes to type that progressives are for “free” market by implementing *controls* to “improve” them.

It’s literally like telling an inmate society wanted to “improve” his liberty experience so we placed him behind bars.   

(Psst...genius...if you’re even _attempting_ to “improve” free markets - then it ceases to be free)


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  progressives want to *improve* free markets to reduce inequality, or make it less severe.  how is that communist?
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! Think of the mental gymnastics it takes to type that progressives are for “free” market by implementing *controls* to “improve” them.
> 
> It’s literally like telling an inmate society wanted to “improve” his liberty experience so we placed him behind bars.
> 
> (Psst...genius...if you’re even _attempting_ to “improve” free markets - then it ceases to be free)
Click to expand...

Plenty of examples of individuals damaging the free market using fraud and exploitation.  Remember how the game of Monopoly ends.

One example of fraud is how mortgage-backed securities have been rated in the past, which resulted in citizens losing faith in our financial system.

Exploitation of consumers and exploitation of workers have hurt the free market.  Prices for consumer goods related to competition: Internet service, cellphone plans, and plane tickets are now much cheaper in Europe and Asia than in the United States.

Recent tariffs have hurt the free market.

To have free markets require three things:
1. The rules are the same for everyone.
2. The sellers can't have the rules changed to accommodate them.
3. The buyers are presented with complete facts about what they are buying.


----------



## P@triot

The left thinks it should be "illegal" to join an organization that upholds the U.S. Constitution. Fascism, much?

Over a Quarter of Democrats Think It Should Be Illegal to Join NRA


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Plenty of examples of individuals damaging the free market using fraud and exploitation.


Fraud is already illegal. What is your point?


----------



## P@triot

Adolf Hitler would be extremely proud of the Dumbocrat Party. Government forcing citizens to deny reason, facts, logic, and science to perpetuate a lie is what he was all about. Sadly, that’s what the modern Dumbocrat Party is all about as well.

Government Shouldn’t Force Teachers to Use Transgender Pronouns


----------



## P@triot

This is the poster boy for the left. Herpes around his mouth. More hair on his sideburns than the top of his head. Covers his face like a coward. Uses weapons because he's a pussy. Angry. Violent.

Bouncer with 'Antifa' stun gun arrested for allegedly smashing car with metal baton when violent leftists ran wild in Portland streets last year


----------



## P@triot

The left refuses to respect the will of the people or tolerate self-governance.

Nolte: Snopes Confirms Dems Tried to Impeach Every Elected GOP President Since Eisenhower


----------



## DBA

dudmuck said:


> So, progressives want to improve free markets to reduce inequality, or make it less severe. how is that communist?



Have you read the Green New Deal?  It is only partly about climate change. The leaders on the left want control of the people.  Control healthcare, education, incomes, take away guns(yes, they do really want to do this), etc. It is fairly obvious really what their goals are.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left refuses to respect the will of the people or tolerate self-governance.
> 
> Nolte: Snopes Confirms Dems Tried to Impeach Every Elected GOP President Since Eisenhower



We did this already Buttsoiler you enormous bag of ignorant sludge.  "Henry Gonzalez" does not equal "Democrats".  He's not even a plural.  Nor does the impeachment process have anything to do with the friggin' "will of the people", not that you would have a clue what that is.

Moreover this has nothing to do with your own topic anyway, Dippydot.


----------



## dudmuck

DBA said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, progressives want to improve free markets to reduce inequality, or make it less severe. how is that communist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Green New Deal?  It is only partly about climate change. The leaders on the left want control of the people.  Control healthcare, education, incomes, take away guns(yes, they do really want to do this), etc. It is fairly obvious really what their goals are.
Click to expand...

Republicans were for these things prior to democrats supporting them.
As soon as democrats put these under the label "green new deal", all of the sudden republicans hated them.

But as far as guns or firearms, i see no mention on its wikipedia page.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> The left thinks it should be "illegal" to join an organization that upholds the U.S. Constitution. Fascism, much?
> 
> Over a Quarter of Democrats Think It Should Be Illegal to Join NRA



Please.  Democrats think it should be illegal to disagree with them, or to ever greet any of their incoherent babblings with anything less than genuflection.


----------



## Questioner

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Violence is violence, I have no other comment. Most people talking about violence online are cowardly punks though who would shit themselves at the actual thought of it (that includes me if I do so).


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



We all know that Dems are no different than Nazis


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Democrats think it should be illegal to disagree with them, or to ever greet any of their incoherent babblings with anything less than genuflection.


You’re exactly right (as _always_). Check out this little gem from those nutjobs. Even when stating something 100% factual and accurate without being insulting, the fascists immediately try to shut you down...

Twitter locks out anti-abortion site for tweet on transgender with male genitalia who complained about being turned away by gynecologist


----------



## Pogo

Terri4Trump said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that Dems are no different than Nazis
Click to expand...


Member when "the Dems" created a troop of brownshirts to beat up Socialists?  Member when they declared their political party illegal and threw them into concentration camps?

Yeah I don't either.

What a Dimbulb.  Give my regards to Godwin, loser.


----------



## regent

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Of course it is. We all know that but one poster.


----------



## Pogo

regent said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. We all know that but one poster.
Click to expand...


A desperate one at that.  I still remember when he created another thread begging "It's just a fact that the Nazis were left wing! Isn't it?  Please?"

Now that he's changed his name from Buttsoiler to Batshitriot he doesn't say 'please' any more.  Boy's just lost all his manners.


----------



## anynameyouwish

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.




I just looked up MORON in the dictionary.....

MORON:  conservatives who continue to believe that fascism is LEFT WING and NOT right wing.


(and there was a picture of politicalchic as an example)


----------



## Augustine_

Conservatives are trying to say that they voted for fascism, and trying to stop their fascism is thus fascist.


----------



## K9Buck

anynameyouwish said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked up MORON in the dictionary.....
> 
> MORON:  conservatives who continue to believe that fascism is LEFT WING and NOT right wing.
> 
> 
> (and there was a picture of politicalchic as an example)
Click to expand...



Yea, because everyone knows that, like fascists, the right-wing _opposes_ free-market capitalism in favor of a government-controlled economy whereas the left _supports_ free-market capitalism with as few government regulations and taxation as possible.


----------



## P@triot

The left *refuses* to accept the will of the American people. Can you say fascists?

Pelosi, Other Liberals Setting Stage to Claim 2020 Elections Illegitimate


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left *refuses* to accept the will of the American people. Can you say fascists?
> 
> Pelosi, Other Liberals Setting Stage to Claim 2020 Elections Illegitimate



Link?

Not the link you have there, I mean a link to any evidence supporting the headline.  Inside or outside that page.  Show me where it ever makes the case.  Quote it.

Or didn't you bother to read it?
You just read the headline and salivated, is that it Buttsoiler?


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> The left *refuses* to accept the will of the American people. Can you say fascists?
> 
> Pelosi, Other Liberals Setting Stage to Claim 2020 Elections Illegitimate


"The will of the American people?"  Where is that in the Constitution?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left *refuses* to accept the will of the American people. Can you say fascists?
> 
> Pelosi, Other Liberals Setting Stage to Claim 2020 Elections Illegitimate
> 
> 
> 
> "The will of the American people?"  Where is that in the Constitution?
Click to expand...

In the section that allows the American people to *vote* for their representatives, you dumb ass


----------



## P@triot

The Dumbocrats brown-shirts are out in force. Using violence against anyone who refuses to embrace the left’s fascist ideology.

VIDEO: 14-year-old boy brutally beaten on school bus over his support for President Trump


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The Dumbocrats brown-shirts are out in force. Using violence against anyone who refuses to embrace the left’s fascist ideology.
> 
> VIDEO: 14-year-old boy brutally beaten on school bus over his support for President Trump



Where the fuck does your link mention anything about "Dumocrats", Buttsoiler ya steaming pile of wank?

What, you think frickin' KIDS are voters now?



P@triot said:


> In the section that allows the American people to *vote* for their representatives, you dumb ass



Oh by all means DO quote for the class the part of the Constitution provides for children voting for their representatives, Buttsoiler.  This oughta be hilarious.


What a maroon.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats think it should be illegal to disagree with them, or to ever greet any of their incoherent babblings with anything less than genuflection.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re exactly right (as _always_). Check out this little gem from those nutjobs. Even when stating something 100% factual and accurate without being insulting, the fascists immediately try to shut you down...
> 
> Twitter locks out anti-abortion site for tweet on transgender with male genitalia who complained about being turned away by gynecologist
Click to expand...


Makes perfect sense . . . if you're a delusional leftist twit who thinks wishful thinking trumps reality.  It's clearly FAR more important to choose a doctor based on what's going to support one's fantasies of stealing femaleness for oneself than on silly things like which doctor actually has the training and experience to deal with the pesky REAL bodily organs one actually possesses.

And hey, if it makes it harder for ACTUAL women to get the healthcare they need because good doctors get put out of business, well fuck those bitches anyway, right?  We'll just relegate them back to second-class citizen status and tell 'em to shut up and accept their place.


----------



## Cecilie1200

anynameyouwish said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked up MORON in the dictionary.....
> 
> MORON:  conservatives who continue to believe that fascism is LEFT WING and NOT right wing.
> 
> 
> (and there was a picture of politicalchic as an example)
Click to expand...


I just looked up "dictionary", and it doesn't mean "leftist gibberish fools want to believe."


----------



## Pogo

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats think it should be illegal to disagree with them, or to ever greet any of their incoherent babblings with anything less than genuflection.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re exactly right (as _always_). Check out this little gem from those nutjobs. Even when stating something 100% factual and accurate without being insulting, the fascists immediately try to shut you down...
> 
> Twitter locks out anti-abortion site for tweet on transgender with male genitalia who complained about being turned away by gynecologist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes perfect sense . . . if you're a delusional leftist twit who thinks wishful thinking trumps reality.
Click to expand...


Actually the thread title cites "Liberal", not "leftist".  And the link doesn't even bring up either one.  Nor does either the link, or the thread title, mention political parties.


----------



## Mac1958

NOT JUST FASCISM

*EXTREME *FASCISM

AAAUUUGGGHHH

AAAUUUGGGHHH


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> NOT JUST FASCISM *EXTREME *FASCISM


As with anything...there are varying degrees of fascism, you high school dropout


----------



## P@triot

The left will not tolerate anything short of complete and total subservience to their ideology. The irony is that liberals in college claim to be all about “open minds”.

Jewish college student is given ultimatum: Cancel your trip to Israel or you will be kicked out of student government


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left will not tolerate anything short of complete and total subservience to their ideology. The irony is that liberals in college claim to be all about “open minds”.
> 
> Jewish college student is given ultimatum: Cancel your trip to Israel or you will be kicked out of student government



Number One Buttsoiler (with your level of ignorance it's always necessary to keep count), your entire link makes no mention anywhere of "the left" at all.  Nor, Number Two, does it make any mention of Liberalism, which is supposed to be your own topic here.  Number Three, apparently you didn't read your own link or you would have figured out that McGill University is in Montréal, not the United States, and Number Four Buttsoiler, the entire decision is about bribery accepted by office holders, so it has zero to do with any kind of politics ANYWAY.

>> The motion, written before Councillor/Director Chan declined to attend Face to Face, expressed disapproval of both Councillors/Directors Wright and Chan – Jewish and non-Jewish – *accepting gifts of more than a modest value in their official capacities*. It makes the claim that accepting the offer of a free trip, *which was gifted to them based on their status as a leader on campus, compromises their ability to be perceived as impartial when representing the entire student body on the Board of Directors.* Specifically, the motion communicates to the Board of Directors that a free trip given in one’s capacity as a student leader should be considered a gift over $50, an argument which is relevant when applying a Policy that reads, “[Individuals can] under no circumstances any gifts from any person in excess of $50.00 in value”. <<​
YOUR OWN LINK took me there, Buttsoiler.  Too bad you didn't learn to actually READ it.


----------



## Terri4Trump

regent said:


> Of course it is. We all know that but one poster.


You're an idiot


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> The left will not tolerate anything short of complete and total subservience to their ideology. The irony is that liberals in college claim to be all about “open minds”.
> 
> Jewish college student is given ultimatum: Cancel your trip to Israel or you will be kicked out of student government


You are correct sir


----------



## Pogo

Terri4Trump said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left will not tolerate anything short of complete and total subservience to their ideology. The irony is that liberals in college claim to be all about “open minds”.
> 
> Jewish college student is given ultimatum: Cancel your trip to Israel or you will be kicked out of student government
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct sir
Click to expand...


That's a neat trick seeing as how I cleaned that post's clock in four different ways three posts above, using his own link.

Perhaps you're an idiot.  Perhaps you're illiterate. 
Of course to be fair there's no reason both cannot be true concurrently.

Buttsoiler failed to read his own link.  You did too.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Pogo said:


> That's a neat trick seeing as how I cleaned that post's clock in four different ways three posts above..........



You're punk bitch ass couldn't clean shit. You're nothing but a coward little liar, probably a chip off the old block. And thats all you'll ever be. Own it, loser


----------



## Pogo

Terri4Trump said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a neat trick seeing as how I cleaned that post's clock in four different ways three posts above..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're punk bitch ass couldn't clean shit. You're nothing but a coward little liar, probably a chip off the old block. And thats all you'll ever be. Own it, loser
Click to expand...


As I just said, y'all didn't bother to read the link, ass-sumed a bunch of shit, and got played.  As you just demonstrated there ain't a damn thing in the world you can do about it now except whine about your own ignorance.  Whine on, whiner.


----------



## P@triot

Like all fascists, the Dumbocrats will not tolerate someone thinking for themselves...

Jeff Van Drew breaks silence after joining GOP, reveals 'final straw' that forced him to leave Democrats


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to embrace fascism in its purest form...


> “The lie of the left ... is that *the truth is somehow cruel and harmful*, and that delusion will make us happy and free," Michael Knowles says.


One of the reasons they insist that gender is a state of mind. 

How the Left Manipulates Language to Defeat Conservatives


----------



## P@triot

_This_ is how you deal with the left...

Trump hater orders man to remove MAGA hat; he refuses. So Trump hater makes threat, takes swing at hat — and victim pulls out his gun.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> _This_ is how you deal with the left...
> 
> Trump hater orders man to remove MAGA hat; he refuses. So Trump hater makes threat, takes swing at hat — and victim pulls out his gun.



Congratulations, he makes the list.

While we're at it let's put him on the map as well.

>> Clark told the paper that police won't take action against the man who pulled the gun because he didn't commit a crime — but they were still looking for the suspect who fled the scene. <<​
Hear that?  Brandishing a firearm in a mall is "not a crime" in Wilkes Barre.  No wonder Joe Biden left that area.


----------



## P@triot

Where were ⁦‪Nancy Pelosi‬⁩ and the ⁦‪Dumbocrats when ⁦‪Barack Obama‬⁩ was literally executing *American* *citizens* with drone strikes?

Odd that they never concerned themselves with “war powers” while their boy was in the Oval Office.

Just kidding. It’s not “odd” at all. The left is obsessed with power. When they have it, they insist it is unlimited. When they don’t have it, they do everything they can to take it.

House Approves War Powers Resolution Criticizing Trump on Iran


----------



## Questioner

Actual fascism would eliminate the radical left, the anarchists, the terrorists, and the filth and vermin who comprise its illiterate and disaffected demographics, which might be one of the few redeeming qualities of fascism, akin to how Mussolini went after the mafia.

Even a broken clock can be right twice a day.

Assuming a short fascist coup in American and Britain resulted in most of the radical, degenerate, anarchist left being rounded up, publicly executed without trial, and made an example of on social media for the rest of the world to see, and for generations to come, I would be tempted to support such a thing, much as it would be a nice cleansing of surplus and worthless population.

Hopefully the idiots will put their archaic racism and sexism aside, and merely focus on the worthlessness of the radical, anarchist, degenerate left - something which I'd venture all thinking men and women of some margin of decency and character could agree to, not being a simple "left/right" issue but more of a human and common sense one - then we could have a sort of cultural cleansing of sorts which pretty much all well-adjusted normal people regardless of their politics could shake hands on, and easily turn a blind eye to, as well as silly leftist notions of "freez peach", "muh rights", "censorship, derp derp", which their cultural and moral superiors can quaintly ignore in theory and practice, like the whining of a helpless, dependent petulant child, or the squawking of a feral ape or dog, nothing more, perhaps even less.


----------



## regent

I wonder what works best for  conservatives: Liberals are Fascists or liberals are Communists? I guess they  use these boards to test-market ideas.


----------



## Pogo

regent said:


> I wonder what works best for  conservatives: Liberals are Fascists or liberals are Communists? I guess they  use these boards to test-market ideas.



Astute observation, if sobering.  We're reduced to a focus group.


----------



## P@triot

Horrifying. Absolutely horrifying. The left simply will not allow the truth to be told. The right needs to push back harder than ever.

Toronto police reportedly threaten reporter with arrest. Reporter's 'crime'? Referring to Qassem Soleimani as a 'terrorist.'


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I wonder what works best for  conservatives: Liberals are Fascists or liberals are Communists?


I never cease to marvel at the ignorance of the left. Communism and fascism are the exact same ideology. They are synonymous, you high school dropout. As noted by famed economist Friedrich Hayek:


> “*fascism and communism* *are* merely variants of *the same* totalitarianism which central control of all economic activity tends to produce, this has become almost a commonplace”


Both are centralized planned economies by a totalitarian government. It is why, when challenged to articulate how fascism could be to the right of libertarianism, you infamously stated “I don’t have to” (because...well...you _couldn’t_  ).


----------



## P@triot

Questioner said:


> Actual fascism would eliminate the radical left.


Yeah...for not being radical *left* enough.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> Horrifying. Absolutely horrifying. The left simply will not allow the truth to be told. The right needs to push back harder than ever.
> 
> Toronto police reportedly threaten reporter with arrest. Reporter's 'crime'? Referring to Qassem Soleimani as a 'terrorist.'


Soleimani was part of Iran military.   He follows orders from his country and was loyal to his country.
Terrorists are violent purely for political purpose, and are typically stateless because no state wants them.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Soleimani was part of Iran military.   He follows orders from his country and was loyal to his country.
> Terrorists are violent purely for political purpose, and are typically stateless because no state wants them.


Let’s *pretend* for a moment that you are correct (and you’re not in the least) - so? So what? What does that have to do with Canada’s oppressive movement to eliminate free speech?


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what works best for  conservatives: Liberals are Fascists or liberals are Communists?
> 
> 
> 
> I never cease to marvel at the ignorance of the left. Communism and fascism are the exact same ideology. They are synonymous, you high school dropout. As noted by famed economist Friedrich Hayek:
> 
> 
> 
> “*fascism and communism* *are* merely variants of *the same* totalitarianism which central control of all economic activity tends to produce, this has become almost a commonplace”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are centralized planned economies by a totalitarian government. It is why, when challenged to articulate how fascism could be to the right of libertarianism, you infamously stated “I don’t have to” (because...well...you _couldn’t_  ).
Click to expand...

If you read your quote carefully it might dawn on you that Hayek is saying that both Communist and Fascism are similar in that they both have centralized planned economies.  I hope I didn't mislead you when I said I quit school after the tenth grade because I went back after the war and completed five years of college under Public Law Sixteen. 
























; we have is one economy on  the left and one on the right and both have centralized planned economies.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> If you read your quote carefully it might dawn on you that Hayek is saying that both Communist and Fascism are similar in that they both have centralized planned economies.


Exactly. And the free-market right does *not* centrally plan an economy. Thank you for _finally_ acknowledging that fascism is unquestionably a left-wing ideology. Game over.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read your quote carefully it might dawn on you that Hayek is saying that both Communist and Fascism are similar in that they both have centralized planned economies.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. And the free-market right does *not* centrally plan an economy. Thank you for _finally_ acknowledging that fascism is unquestionably a left-wing ideology. Game over.
Click to expand...

Of course fascism is right wing. All economic systems have rules and plans and there are no exceptions.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what works best for  conservatives: Liberals are Fascists or liberals are Communists?
> 
> 
> 
> I never cease to marvel at the ignorance of the left. Communism and fascism are the exact same ideology. They are synonymous, you high school dropout. As noted by famed economist Friedrich Hayek:
> 
> 
> 
> “*fascism and communism* *are* merely variants of *the same* totalitarianism which central control of all economic activity tends to produce, this has become almost a commonplace”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are centralized planned economies by a totalitarian government. It is why, when challenged to articulate how fascism could be to the right of libertarianism, you infamously stated “I don’t have to” (because...well...you _couldn’t_  ).
Click to expand...


This is the assclown who tried to tell this board that the difference between political "left" and "right" is simply "how big the government is".    Then he had to leave the board and change his name.

Buttsoiler's hilarity never gets old.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soleimani was part of Iran military.   He follows orders from his country and was loyal to his country.
> Terrorists are violent purely for political purpose, and are typically stateless because no state wants them.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s *pretend* for a moment that you are correct (and you’re not in the least) - so? So what? What does that have to do with Canada’s oppressive movement to eliminate free speech?
Click to expand...


He IS correct, and you're trying to conflate it with a completely different post because you can't handle it.


----------



## P@triot

Like all who embrace the fascist ideology, Democrats *hate* liberty, rights, and the U.S. Constitution...

Virginia Democratic Gov. Northam will declare emergency to ban guns from Capitol Square ahead of pro-2A rally


----------



## P@triot

That’s the SOLE reason this law was instituted - to give leftists a tool to confiscate firearms.

Colorado mother files fraudulent red-flag gun law petition against cop who fatally shot her son


----------



## P@triot

Just like Hitler’s Nazi, Germany and Stalin’s Soviet Union, the ⁦‪Dumbocrat Party‬⁩ wants to control what the people see and hear. And they want to rewrite history.


> Democrats claim the video is "deceptively altered" because Speaker Pelosi only ripped up the president's speech once after it was completed, *and they are demanding the video be censored*.


The left has embraced fascism in its purest form.

Dems urge Facebook, Twitter to take down edited video of Nancy Pelosi ripping up State of the Union speech


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Chuz Life

P@triot said:


> View attachment 306005




Pro. . .  

Ummmmm...

Yeah.

That too. 

55 MILLION killed and counting.


----------



## P@triot

There is a reason the left desperately wants to disarm you...


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> There is a reason the left desperately wants to disarm you...
> 
> View attachment 306014



That's not even a politician, DUMBASS.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason the left desperately wants to disarm you...
> 
> View attachment 306014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a politician, DUMBASS.
Click to expand...


He didn't say it was dumba*s.

*The liberal march towards EXTREME fascism*


----------



## Pogo

JustAGuy1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason the left desperately wants to disarm you...
> 
> View attachment 306014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a politician, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't say it was dumba*s.
> 
> *The liberal march towards EXTREME fascism*
Click to expand...


Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?

Dumb shit.

Besides which, "the left" isn't even HIS OWN TOPIC here.  Read it.  The dumbass can't even follow his own topic.  He's got a movie mogul here, preceded by a political party, preceded by another post that mixes both "the left" AND a political party, NONE of which are even the topic, *and he picked the topic out himself. 
*
Of course, his topic was doomed to failure anyway being an oxymoron.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?


Wait...you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician? Bwahahaha!! 

Man I _love_ living inside of your head 24x7 (rent free). I’ve got you in such a tizzy with facts that I post, you’re screaming the most bizarre and irrational shit imaginable.

#PogoTheHomoIsMyBitch


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Of course fascism is right wing. All economic systems have rules and plans and there are no exceptions.


This one is going to sting a bit, regent. But it will be good for you to learn. Ignorance is not healthy.


> We are *Socialists*, enemies, mortal enemies of the present capitalist economic system with its exploitation of the economically weak, with its injustice in wages, with its immoral evaluation of individuals according to wealth and money instead of responsibility and achievement, and we are determined under all circumstances to abolish this system!


That was from a 1926 pamphlet titled “_Thoughts about the Tasks of the Future_” by *Nazi* party official Gregor Strasser.

This is the part where Regent attempts to claim that socialism is “right-wing”


----------



## LuckyDuck

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


The phrase "right-wing system of government," was put into the dictionary by the leftist elitists that send their proposed entry to universities with leftist ideologies, which approve of the entry and thus the leftists control what goes into the dictionary and don't like it accurately tied to them.


----------



## P@triot

This thread is filled with indisputable facts that *prove* that fascism is exclusively a left-wing ideology.

Nazi was short for National *Socialist*

Fascism is a totalitarian ideology

Nazis are on record stating the deep socialist beliefs of the party

You cannot have small government fascism
The discussion is *over*. You leftists should be ashamed of your ideology. But in the era of technology, you can’t rewrite history and blame your sick ideology on the other side.


----------



## P@triot

LuckyDuck said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phrase "right-wing system of government," was put into the dictionary by the leftists that control what goes into the dictionary and don't like it accurately tied to them.
Click to expand...

Plus I already posted screen shots from many of the most prominent dictionaries - none of which had “right-wing” in the definition.


----------



## LuckyDuck

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Let's be accurate.  Put a world map up on the wall, gather a hell-of-a-lot darts and toss them at various land locations on that map.  For the most part, wherever the dart sticks, there have been Muslim terrorist attacks, over and over again. 
You see, what we call terrorists, are to Muslims, simply the para-military arm of Islam's "House of War," as Islam is comprised of two houses.
The House of Islam and the House of War.  The House of Islam, is that which involves the teachings of Islam's tenets, spreads its principles and ensures compliance.  The House of War, is responsible for conquering non-Islamic lands and forcing compliance with Islam's laws and those that we call terrorists, are simply devout Muslims sent out by their Mullah's, Ayatollah's and Imam's with instructions to carry out the teachings in the Koran and kill non-believers.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician? Bwahahaha!!
> 
> Man I _love_ living inside of your head 24x7 (rent free). I’ve got you in such a tizzy with facts that I post, you’re screaming the most bizarre and irrational shit imaginable.
> 
> #PogoTheHomoIsMyBitch
Click to expand...


I'm not interested in your gay fantasies, Buttsoiler --- I asked you a question and as usual you don;'t have an answer.

You lose.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician? Bwahahaha!!
> 
> Man I _love_ living inside of your head 24x7 (rent free). I’ve got you in such a tizzy with facts that I post, you’re screaming the most bizarre and irrational shit imaginable.
> 
> #PogoTheHomoIsMyBitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your gay fantasies, Buttsoiler --- I asked you a question and as usual you don;'t have an answer.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...

Actually, Pogo the Homo, I asked _you_ the question. You didn’t ask me anything. I asked you if you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician. Which is literally what your dumb ass said. 

And since you use the bizarre and nonsensical term “buttsoiler” every time you post, you clearly are interested in gay fantasies (hence the reason you’re on the left). The party of homosexuality.


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They resort to violence towards anyone not willing to bow to their bat-shit crazy ideology.

Democratic lawmaker says he would have a ‘serious altercation’ with Donald Trump Jr. over coronavirus remarks: 'Better not get any place close to me'


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician? Bwahahaha!!
> 
> Man I _love_ living inside of your head 24x7 (rent free). I’ve got you in such a tizzy with facts that I post, you’re screaming the most bizarre and irrational shit imaginable.
> 
> #PogoTheHomoIsMyBitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your gay fantasies, Buttsoiler --- I asked you a question and as usual you don;'t have an answer.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Pogo the Homo, I asked _you_ the question. You didn’t ask me anything. I asked you if you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician. Which is literally what your dumb ass said.
> 
> And since you use the bizarre and nonsensical term “buttsoiler” every time you post, you clearly are interested in gay fantasies (hence the reason you’re on the left). The party of homosexuality.
Click to expand...


Actually Buttsoiler, which as you damn well know is a parody of the user name you had here before you changed it in shame after your ridiculous legacy as "Rottweiler" ---- it was *I* who asked *YOU*, eons ago, why you start a thread about "Liberals", immediately conflate it with "leftists", and then as if that wasn't dug deep enough, try to trot in some klown who isn't even involved in politics in the first place to make a point you can't make.

Roll tape.



Pogo said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason the left desperately wants to disarm you...
> 
> View attachment 306014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a politician, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't say it was dumba*s.
> 
> *The liberal march towards EXTREME fascism*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?
> 
> Dumb shit.
> 
> Besides which, "the left" isn't even HIS OWN TOPIC here.  Read it.  The dumbass can't even follow his own topic.  He's got a movie mogul here, preceded by a political party, preceded by another post that mixes both "the left" AND a political party, NONE of which are even the topic, *and he picked the topic out himself.
> *
> Of course, his topic was doomed to failure anyway being an oxymoron.
Click to expand...


Continue running away, little fucktard.  Why don't you change your name yet again, like you did before when you couldn't take the heat?


----------



## JustAGuy1

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician? Bwahahaha!!
> 
> Man I _love_ living inside of your head 24x7 (rent free). I’ve got you in such a tizzy with facts that I post, you’re screaming the most bizarre and irrational shit imaginable.
> 
> #PogoTheHomoIsMyBitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your gay fantasies, Buttsoiler --- I asked you a question and as usual you don;'t have an answer.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Pogo the Homo, I asked _you_ the question. You didn’t ask me anything. I asked you if you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician. Which is literally what your dumb ass said.
> 
> And since you use the bizarre and nonsensical term “buttsoiler” every time you post, you clearly are interested in gay fantasies (hence the reason you’re on the left). The party of homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Buttsoiler, which as you damn well know is a parody of the user name you had here before you changed it in shame after your ridiculous legacy as "Rottweiler" ---- it was *I* who asked *YOU*, eons ago, why you start a thread about "Liberals", immediately conflate it with "leftists", and then as if that wasn't dug deep enough, try to trot in some klown who isn't even involved in politics in the first place to make a point you can't make.
> 
> Roll tape.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason the left desperately wants to disarm you...
> 
> View attachment 306014
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not even a politician, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't say it was dumba*s.
> 
> *The liberal march towards EXTREME fascism*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?
> 
> Dumb shit.
> 
> Besides which, "the left" isn't even HIS OWN TOPIC here.  Read it.  The dumbass can't even follow his own topic.  He's got a movie mogul here, preceded by a political party, preceded by another post that mixes both "the left" AND a political party, NONE of which are even the topic, *and he picked the topic out himself.
> *
> Of course, his topic was doomed to failure anyway being an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Continue running away, little fucktard.  Why don't you change your name yet again, like you did before when you couldn't take the heat?
Click to expand...


 "Liberals", immediately conflate it with "leftists"

So you contend that Liberals aren't Leftisits kid?


----------



## Pogo

JustAGuy1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician? Bwahahaha!!
> 
> Man I _love_ living inside of your head 24x7 (rent free). I’ve got you in such a tizzy with facts that I post, you’re screaming the most bizarre and irrational shit imaginable.
> 
> #PogoTheHomoIsMyBitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your gay fantasies, Buttsoiler --- I asked you a question and as usual you don;'t have an answer.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Pogo the Homo, I asked _you_ the question. You didn’t ask me anything. I asked you if you can’t be on the left unless you’re a politician. Which is literally what your dumb ass said.
> 
> And since you use the bizarre and nonsensical term “buttsoiler” every time you post, you clearly are interested in gay fantasies (hence the reason you’re on the left). The party of homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Buttsoiler, which as you damn well know is a parody of the user name you had here before you changed it in shame after your ridiculous legacy as "Rottweiler" ---- it was *I* who asked *YOU*, eons ago, why you start a thread about "Liberals", immediately conflate it with "leftists", and then as if that wasn't dug deep enough, try to trot in some klown who isn't even involved in politics in the first place to make a point you can't make.
> 
> Roll tape.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason the left desperately wants to disarm you...
> 
> View attachment 306014
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not even a politician, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't say it was dumba*s.
> 
> *The liberal march towards EXTREME fascism*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck do you think Buttsoiler's trying to say with "the left", Brainiac?  That the subject is lefthanded?
> 
> Dumb shit.
> 
> Besides which, "the left" isn't even HIS OWN TOPIC here.  Read it.  The dumbass can't even follow his own topic.  He's got a movie mogul here, preceded by a political party, preceded by another post that mixes both "the left" AND a political party, NONE of which are even the topic, *and he picked the topic out himself.
> *
> Of course, his topic was doomed to failure anyway being an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Continue running away, little fucktard.  Why don't you change your name yet again, like you did before when you couldn't take the heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals", immediately conflate it with "leftists"
> 
> So you contend that Liberals aren't Leftisits kid?
Click to expand...


No, I _already know_ that Liberals aren't leftists, old fart.  The OP, however, is oblivious.

He changed his name after getting ridiculed for his contention that the difference between political "right" and "left" is "how big the government is".


----------



## Ken Mac

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, Republicans have been showing us for several years that they don't know the meanings of the words they use, and they don't use those words because of what they actually mean, but rather they are used for the scare value the GOP thinks they have.



Yeah! Like Racism!


----------



## P@triot

JustAGuy1 said:


> "Liberals", immediately conflate it with "leftists"
> 
> So you contend that Liberals aren't Leftisits kid?


You have to realize...Pogo the Homo adamantly argued that “progressives” don’t even exist anymore and have for 100 years. Then I watched thanatos144 just absolutely eat him alive on that - including a post of Hillary proudly declaring _herself_ a progressive.

Here it is for your enjoyment: click

Pogo the Homo is the joke of the board. He lies about everything and we all obliterate him with proof that he’s lying.


----------



## P@triot

Either bow to the bat-shit crazy left-wing ideology or you will be labeled...


> "not only is Ben Shapiro a *white supremacist*, but he is *homophobic*, *transphobic*, *xenophobic*, *ableist*, and *classist*."


The left has become like a toddler who isn't capable of using their words to describe their frustration or feelings, so they just completely go into full-on meltdown. 








						Ben Shapiro branded as 'white supremacist' by student leaders who condemn his planned speech: 'We do not have to follow the First Amendment'
					

Same old song and dance




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Typical leftist fascists


> "we do not follow the First Amendment ... Well, we do not have to follow the First Amendment."


Imagine trying to make a case _against_ the U.S. Constitution. And imagine trying to make the case that a university (private or otherwise) shouldn't be a place for free speech and the exchange of ideas.  








						Ben Shapiro branded as 'white supremacist' by student leaders who condemn his planned speech: 'We do not have to follow the First Amendment'
					

Same old song and dance




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## irosie91

nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am 
child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as 
shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have 
survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults 
were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".     
Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops 
have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five 
years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"

now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_


----------



## Uncensored2008

irosie91 said:


> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_



I'm from the 70's rather than the 60's, but in my era the left put on the pretense that "civil rights" and especially "freedom of speech" were sacred.  It was a lie then, but I would not have believed that the same leftists would be actively campaigning against civil rights and openly calling for the suppression of speech.


----------



## HappyJoy

irosie91 said:


> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_



Did you cash your check yet?


----------



## there4eyeM

Just a reminder.


RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Just a reminder.


----------



## irosie91

HappyJoy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cash your check yet?
Click to expand...

\

Trump did not blow it.     What check?


----------



## Uncensored2008

HappyJoy said:


> Did you cash your check yet?



You told me it is still in the mail


----------



## Uncensored2008

there4eyeM said:


> Just a reminder.
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder.
Click to expand...


Tell me Comrade; If we take a system where the state has absolute control of the means of production using central planning to determine what products are produced and what price they are sold for, where an authoritarian state rules under dictatorship of either a single man or a group of rulers, where the rights of individuals are subverted to the privilege of groups, where individualism in general is oppressed in favor of the collective, where any competing political or economic ideas are suppressed by the state, where the press is controlled by the state or the party and operates to further the agenda of the rulers, where speech against the state or collectivism in general is a criminal offense; how does this substantially differ from the Marxism you promote?


----------



## HappyJoy

irosie91 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cash your check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Trump did not blow it.     What check?
Click to expand...


What check? You can't be this dumb.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HappyJoy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cash your check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Trump did not blow it.     What check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What check? You can't be this dumb.
Click to expand...


Tell me, if your dog digs up your neighbors prize rose, killing it. It's charity when you write a check to pay for it?

You see REAL confused by some basic concepts.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> Typical leftist fascists
> 
> 
> 
> "we do not follow the First Amendment ... Well, we do not have to follow the First Amendment."
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine trying to make a case _against_ the U.S. Constitution. And imagine trying to make the case that a university (private or otherwise) shouldn't be a place for free speech and the exchange of ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Shapiro branded as 'white supremacist' by student leaders who condemn his planned speech: 'We do not have to follow the First Amendment'
> 
> 
> Same old song and dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
Click to expand...

Try tolerance and you might get into heaven and by the way fascism is right wing dictatorship. So this whole thread is a joke except for totally misinformed GOP voters. In the entire world get it?


----------



## Rigby5

Uncensored2008 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder.
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me Comrade; If we take a system where the state has absolute control of the means of production using central planning to determine what products are produced and what price they are sold for, where an authoritarian state rules under dictatorship of either a single man or a group of rulers, where the rights of individuals are subverted to the privilege of groups, where individualism in general is oppressed in favor of the collective, where any competing political or economic ideas are suppressed by the state, where the press is controlled by the state or the party and operates to further the agenda of the rulers, where speech against the state or collectivism in general is a criminal offense; how does this substantially differ from the Marxism you promote?
Click to expand...


Marx was an idealist from around 1830, and is not relevant to mention anymore.
The USSR most certainly was not at all Marxist, as Stalin had all the socialists, communists, marxists, and anarchist killed.

Marxism does not have a state at all, and certainly not on control of production or sales.
Marxism is an ideal concept with worker and neighborhood control over the capital needed for production.

The US is socialist because we regulate production against abuses like child labor or monopolies.


----------



## Pogo

HappyJoy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cash your check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Trump did not blow it.     What check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What check? You can't be this dumb.
Click to expand...


Did anyone actually GET a check yet?  It was only yesterday that I could even get into the IRS website at all after the foogin' thing went down.


----------



## Rigby5

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist fascists
> 
> 
> 
> "we do not follow the First Amendment ... Well, we do not have to follow the First Amendment."
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine trying to make a case _against_ the U.S. Constitution. And imagine trying to make the case that a university (private or otherwise) shouldn't be a place for free speech and the exchange of ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Shapiro branded as 'white supremacist' by student leaders who condemn his planned speech: 'We do not have to follow the First Amendment'
> 
> 
> Same old song and dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try tolerance and you might get into heaven and by the way fascism is right wing dictatorship. So this whole thread is a joke except for totally misinformed GOP voters. In the entire world get it?
Click to expand...



Correct.
Fascism is of Roman invention, and it refers to the fascia, or bundle of axe handles used as a sign of office, that are used as a metaphore for unity.  The bundle of axe handles are stronger together than they are apart.  And the bundle intended by fascists are the aristocracy, military, and corporations.  (The Romans also included religion, but that likely is out of date.)
Fascism is where the wealthy elite rule and there is no democracy or a republic.

Liberalism is based on government gaining its legitimacy from the defense of individual liberties.
So no real liberal could ever be fascist.
Political parties can change and be what ever they want at the moment, but not political descriptions like liberal.  
One can claim democrats no longer are liberals, but one can not claim a liberal is a fascist.


----------



## HappyJoy

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cash your check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Trump did not blow it.     What check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What check? You can't be this dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually GET a check yet?  It was only yesterday that I could even get into the IRS website at all after the foogin' thing went down.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I got mine in the first week. I've donated half and I guess I will sit on the other for now.


----------



## HappyJoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cash your check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Trump did not blow it.     What check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What check? You can't be this dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me, if your dog digs up your neighbors prize rose, killing it. It's charity when you write a check to pay for it?
> 
> You see REAL confused by some basic concepts.
Click to expand...


I didn't realize the government handing out checks for not working had anything to do with rose bushes but you interpret it however you want.


----------



## Pogo

HappyJoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cash your check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Trump did not blow it.     What check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What check? You can't be this dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually GET a check yet?  It was only yesterday that I could even get into the IRS website at all after the foogin' thing went down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got mine in the first week. I've donated half and I guess I will sit on the other for now.
Click to expand...


Whelp, I don't need to sit on mine.  IRS is doing that for me.


----------



## JustAGuy1

The "isms" are nothing but tools and labels. They can be used and manipulated  anyway one wants to use and manipulate them. Binary partisan assholes are only able to see a definition that feeds their biases.


----------



## HappyJoy

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope---typical college kids' shallow minds.    I am
> child of the 1960s.    My schoolmates were just as
> shallow.    The additions to common lexicon have
> survived and have gained new LIFE---the big insults
> were  "CAPITALIST"   ----and cops were  "PIGS".
> Today capitalists are called  "FASCISTS"   and cops
> have been returned to the pigpen.   When I was five
> years old the BIGGEST insult was "COMMUNIST"
> 
> now you know my life (_as if anyone cares)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cash your check yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Trump did not blow it.     What check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What check? You can't be this dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually GET a check yet?  It was only yesterday that I could even get into the IRS website at all after the foogin' thing went down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got mine in the first week. I've donated half and I guess I will sit on the other for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp, I don't need to sit on mine.  IRS is doing that for me.
Click to expand...


That sucks, hope you get it soon.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HappyJoy said:


> I didn't realize the government handing out checks for not working had anything to do with rose bushes but you interpret it however you want.



Welol, you're not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag. The GOVERNMENT stopped peoples jobs, not the economy, not bad life choices, the GOVERNMENT.

You break it, you buy it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the government handing out checks for not working had anything to do with rose bushes but you interpret it however you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welol, you're not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag. The GOVERNMENT stopped peoples jobs, not the economy, not bad life choices, the GOVERNMENT.
> 
> You break it, you buy it.
Click to expand...



THE government? No. State governments yes. Other than that I have no idea what point you're pretending to make.


----------



## there4eyeM

JustAGuy1 said:


> The "isms" are nothing but tools and labels. They can be used and manipulated  anyway one wants to use and manipulate them. Binary partisan assholes are only able to see a definition that feeds their biases.


It is nevertheless unfortunate when terms and words start with one meaning and are then perverted.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HappyJoy said:


> THE government? No. State governments yes. Other than that I have no idea what point you're pretending to make.



As long as Fauci and Birx are up their feeding the panic, the feds are in it up to their neck.

Government caused this, they get to dig us out.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature


Yes the left is about government force or violence while our right wing Founders were about freedom from govt violence; hence they  gave us a very very limited govt without the authority to do much violence.

Our genius Founders thought freedom from govt was a natural right, ie the freedom  to choose you wife friends neighbors employers, employees, where you shop, etc. Liberals socialist fascists communists oppose this freedom and want govt violence and coercion to determine our relationships.


----------



## P@triot

This is why the left does what they do. As authoritarian fascists, they desperately want to silence you. Don't let them. Speak out loud and proud. Wear their lies ("homophobe", "racist", etc.) as a badge of honor!








						The Bravery Deficit | PragerU
					

Do you feel forced to keep your values to yourself? Are you afraid to speak up about your views and opinions for fear of creating family tension or losing…




					www.prageru.com


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Either bow to the bat-shit crazy left-wing ideology or you will be labeled...
> 
> 
> 
> "not only is Ben Shapiro a *white supremacist*, but he is *homophobic*, *transphobic*, *xenophobic*, *ableist*, and *classist*."
> 
> 
> 
> The left has become like a toddler who isn't capable of using their words to describe their frustration or feelings, so they just completely go into full-on meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Shapiro branded as 'white supremacist' by student leaders who condemn his planned speech: 'We do not have to follow the First Amendment'
> 
> 
> Same old song and dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
Click to expand...


This boy named ben...









						Ben Shapiro Walks Out Of Interview When BBC's Andrew Neil Brings Up Past Comments About Arabs
					

Spectator USA reported that commentator Ben Shapiro walked out of an interview this week when questioned by BBC's Andrew Neil.  Shapiro, the founder of "The Daily Wire," was a guest on BBC's "Politics Live" Thursday to talk about his new book, "The Right Side of History: How Reason and Moral...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				





Take you ball and run from your damn book.


----------



## there4eyeM

It is always laughably remarkable to see such facts turned on their heads. 
"Right wing founders..."


----------



## HappyJoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE government? No. State governments yes. Other than that I have no idea what point you're pretending to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as Fauci and Birx are up their feeding the panic, the feds are in it up to their neck.
> 
> Government caused this, they get to dig us out.
Click to expand...


Fauci and to a much, much lesser extent Birx aren't telling the public about untested miracle cures, ponder about lethal medical solutions or hold daily hours long campaign events disguised as COVID updates.

We're not getting back to normal until we have proper testing and not really until we know more about COVID. Maybe Trump & Co. should have done a better job.

Aren't you tired of continually denying science?


----------



## Jitss617

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Wow you called it! Democrats are fascist


----------



## Cellblock2429

HappyJoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE government? No. State governments yes. Other than that I have no idea what point you're pretending to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as Fauci and Birx are up their feeding the panic, the feds are in it up to their neck.
> 
> Government caused this, they get to dig us out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fauci and to a much, much lesser extent Birx aren't telling the public about untested miracle cures, ponder about lethal medical solutions or hold daily hours long campaign events disguised as COVID updates.
> 
> We're not getting back to normal until we have proper testing and not really until we know more about COVID. Maybe Trump & Co. should have done a better job.
> 
> Aren't you tired of continually denying science?
Click to expand...

/-----/ Translation: Aren't you tired of continually denying Libtards their latest hoax to damage President Trump?
(No need to thank me, I'm here to help.)


----------



## Uncensored2008

HappyJoy said:


> Fauci and to a much, much lesser extent Birx aren't telling the public about untested miracle cures, ponder about lethal medical solutions or hold daily hours long campaign events disguised as COVID updates.
> 
> We're not getting back to normal until we have proper testing and not really until we know more about COVID. Maybe Trump & Co. should have done a better job.
> 
> Aren't you tired of continually denying science?



The only ones denying science are you Stalinists. Love how you vile pukes list all these horrendous side effects for Hydroxychloroquine, failing to mention it's been in use for 70 fucking years. Do those with lyme disease not experience side effects? Apparently so based on the way you Marxists and your little Goebbels presented it.

I WISH the president would praise oxygen, because all you dumb motherfuckers would put plastic bags over your heads just to do the opposite - leaving a FAR better world.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Maybe Trump & Co. should have done a better job.


Well they tried. But every time they take action, people like _you_ (suffering from Stage 4 Trump Derangement Syndrome) cry “racism”. He banned travel from China (saving millions of lives) and you confused, uneducated, “safe space” imbeciles couldn’t stop whining about race and culture.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump & Co. should have done a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they tried. But every time they take action, people like _you_ (suffering from Stage 4 Trump Derangement Syndrome) cry “racism”. He banned travel from China (saving millions of lives) and you confused, uneducated, “safe space” imbeciles couldn’t stop whining about race and culture.
Click to expand...


I never called him a racist for his Swiss cheese China travel ban. But there is more the president can do than throw up an inconsistent travel policy only after about 40 other countries did before us. It obviously wasn't enough. What Biden and others called 'xenophobic' mostly referred to Trmp labeling the virus the "Chinese Virus" which put many Asians' lives at risk. In the meantime the federal government should have been figuring out how to collect and distribute PPE equipment across the country and most importantly drastically ramping up testing like most countries that have more or less successfully fought off the virus. Instead we're still not up to speed on that.

But here you are regurgitating "Trump Derangement Syndrome" as if you guys invented "[insert president's name here] Derangement Syndrome". The phrase is nothing more but an acknowledgement that thinking among Trump supporters is too taxing.


----------



## P@triot

And there you have it, folks. The F.B.I. was set to close the investigation into Flynn


> after agents had found *no* incriminating evidence by sweeping counterintelligence files and talking to confidential human sources, the memos show


And then piece of shit Peter Strzok (on record in texts message trying to undermine the election of Donald Trump) intervened in a "bring down Trump" conspiracy. As if that wasn't bad enough, these facts were *withheld* from Flynn's defense team.








						FBI found no 'derogatory' Russia evidence on Flynn, planned to close case before leaders intervened
					

FBI memos show case was to be closed with a defensive briefing before a second interview with Flynn was sought.




					justthenews.com


----------



## Mac1958

Fascism isn't enough.

It's gotta be EXTREME fascism.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> Fascism isn't enough.
> 
> It's gotta be EXTREME fascism


Snowflake, as with anything, there _is_ a range. You embrace certain facets of fascism, or you can embrace ALL of it to the hilt (ie, extreme).

Hang in there little buddy...


----------



## Mac1958

UP NEXT

SUPER DUPER ULTRA FASCISM


----------



## Mac1958

JustAGuy1 said:


> The "isms" are nothing but tools and labels. They can be used and manipulated  anyway one wants to use and manipulate them. Binary partisan assholes are only able to see a definition that feeds their biases.


 

People are far more easily controlled when made afraid, paranoid, angry.  The easiest way to do that is to use simple, hyperbolic terms like "extreme", "fascism", "tyranny", "evil", "war", on and on.

Then those people will not only be afraid, paranoid and angry, but then they'll_* spread*_ those words and spread the paranoia.  That increases and intensifies the tribalism, the binary thought patterns.

History is replete with bold, pugilistic leaders who could identify and leverage this anger and paranoia (with the help of willing enablers) for their own good, and it takes a country down the wrong road.  

For a while.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> UP NEXT SUPER DUPER ULTRA FASCISM


Snowflake, as with anything, there _is_ a range. You can embrace certain facets of fascism, or you can embrace all of it to the hilt (ie, extreme).

Hang in there little buddy...


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "isms" are nothing but tools and labels. They can be used and manipulated  anyway one wants to use and manipulate them. Binary partisan assholes are only able to see a definition that feeds their biases.
Click to expand...

Leave it Macnipulated to applaud such mindless drivel. That tree-hugging nonsense is used by those on the wrong side of history, looking to escape the "label".

Sorry, labels exist for a _reason_. If you can't identify an ideology (such as communism, fascism, etc.) you can't learn from history, you can't defeat it, etc.

Can you imagine if society operated in a way that mindless assholes like JustAGuy1 desire?

Judge: "What are the charges"?
Prosecutor: "I'm sorry your honor, we are unable to "LABEL" rapists, murderers, etc. so I'm unable to give you the charges. Just know that the defendant is being charged".

The fucking epitome of ignorance


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
Click to expand...

No, Fascism is an AUTHORITARIAN government that prevents its citizens from having their Liberty ... to choose what they can do with their own bodies.
.


----------



## P@triot

JustAGuy1 said:


> The "isms" are nothing but tools and labels.


Those that decry proper identification, classification, and organization are nothing but mindless tools and idiots.


JustAGuy1 said:


> They can be used and manipulated  anyway one wants to use and manipulate them.


Those that decry proper identification, classification, and organization _have_ been used and manipulated. They are "useful" idiots to those that are manipulating them.


JustAGuy1 said:


> Binary partisan assholes are only able to see a definition that feeds their biases.


171 different gender assholes are only looking to avoid personal responsibility.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Mac1958 said:


> UP NEXT
> 
> SUPER DUPER ULTRA FASCISM


/——-/ “*SUPER DUPER ULTRA FASCISM*”
Or as we sayin polite society, the Hillary Clinton agenda.


----------



## Mac1958

Cellblock2429 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UP NEXT SUPER DUPER ULTRA FASCISM
> 
> 
> 
> Or as we sayin polite society, the Hillary Clinton agenda.
Click to expand...

I do believe that you believe that!


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Fascism is an AUTHORITARIAN government that prevents its citizens from having their Liberty ... to choose what they can do with their own bodies.
> .
Click to expand...

How does that contradict what I said?  Abortion doesn't determine whether a government is fascist, moron.


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Fascism is an AUTHORITARIAN government that prevents its citizens from having their Liberty ... to choose what they can do with their own bodies.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that contradict what I said?  Abortion doesn't determine whether a government is fascist, moron.
Click to expand...

Hey “moron”, what don’t you get with this?

“Fascism is an AUTHORITARIAN government that prevents its citizens from having their Liberty“ ... including freedom to deal with their own body?
.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mac1958 said:


> UP NEXT
> 
> SUPER DUPER ULTRA FASCISM



Well, we certainly thank you for warning us what your future agenda is.


----------



## dudmuck

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
Click to expand...

Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism:
_Opposed to liberalism, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_

Yale philosopher explains it.


----------



## bripat9643

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism:
> _Opposed to liberalism, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> Yale philosopher explains it.
Click to expand...

Wikipedia?   Spare us.

Your Yale professor spews a torrent of meaningless horseshit.  You couldn't distinguish fascism from capitalism from socialism based on what he says.


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Fascism is an AUTHORITARIAN government that prevents its citizens from having their Liberty ... to choose what they can do with their own bodies.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that contradict what I said?  Abortion doesn't determine whether a government is fascist, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey “moron”, what don’t you get with this?
> 
> “Fascism is an AUTHORITARIAN government that prevents its citizens from having their Liberty“ ... including freedom to deal with their own body?
> .
Click to expand...


That also defines socialism, dumbass.

Fascism if an economic system where productive enterprises are nominally privately owned but the government makes all the business decisions.  If you don't define it in terms of economics, then your definition is horseshit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism:
> _Opposed to liberalism, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> Yale philosopher explains it.
Click to expand...


Well, there was your first mistake, reading Vox.com and thinking that they aren't just as pig-stupid and full of shit as you are.  Here's a tip:  just because it's on the Internet and flatters your bias doesn't make it true.

The fact is that whenever someone calls fascism "far-right", they're talking about left-right _as it applies to Europe_, you America-centric fucktard.  Europe doesn't have anything analogous to the right-wing in the US.  I would think someone whose political idols routinely redefine words to suit their agenda would be familiar with the fact that the same word doesn't always mean the same thing, depending on who's saying it.


----------



## Regent23

I'm starting to agree with Patriot. But that seems to make Communism right wing.


----------



## bripat9643

Regent23 said:


> I'm starting to agree with Patriot. But that seems to make Communism right wing.


You can't even define what the term "rightwing" means.


----------



## xyz

Cecilie1200 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism:
> _Opposed to liberalism, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> Yale philosopher explains it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there was your first mistake, reading Vox.com and thinking that they aren't just as pig-stupid and full of shit as you are.  Here's a tip:  just because it's on the Internet and flatters your bias doesn't make it true.
> 
> The fact is that whenever someone calls fascism "far-right", they're talking about left-right _as it applies to Europe_, you America-centric fucktard.  Europe doesn't have anything analogous to the right-wing in the US.  I would think someone whose political idols routinely redefine words to suit their agenda would be familiar with the fact that the same word doesn't always mean the same thing, depending on who's saying it.
Click to expand...

You dont't think the AfD is right wing? Viktor Orban? Marine Le Pen?

What about Sarkozy? Boris Johnson?


----------



## Cecilie1200

xyz said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism:
> _Opposed to liberalism, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> Yale philosopher explains it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there was your first mistake, reading Vox.com and thinking that they aren't just as pig-stupid and full of shit as you are.  Here's a tip:  just because it's on the Internet and flatters your bias doesn't make it true.
> 
> The fact is that whenever someone calls fascism "far-right", they're talking about left-right _as it applies to Europe_, you America-centric fucktard.  Europe doesn't have anything analogous to the right-wing in the US.  I would think someone whose political idols routinely redefine words to suit their agenda would be familiar with the fact that the same word doesn't always mean the same thing, depending on who's saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont't think the AfD is right wing? Viktor Orban? Marine Le Pen?
> 
> What about Sarkozy? Boris Johnson?
Click to expand...


Right-wing by the definitions of American politics?  No.


----------



## P@triot

Regent23 said:


> I'm starting to agree with Patriot. But *that seems to make Communism right wing*.


That comment seems to make you dumber than you were yesterday


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism:
> _Opposed to liberalism, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far-right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> Yale philosopher explains it.


Says here that you’re a fucking imbecile.

I’ll take a polisci PhD over a fucking _philosopher_ (  ) any day...


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism


The Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party because they believe in smaller, less powerful government than the Republican Party. The Libertarian Party is to the right of the Tea Party because they believe in smaller, less powerful government than the Tea Party. Sovereign Citizens are to the right of libertarians because they believe that government has absolutely 0 authority/power over them.

Now please explain to the class, in a rational logical way, how fascism (unlimited government power with total control) is to the right of all of that. Take your time. We’re all happy to wait on this one.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party because they believe in smaller, less powerful government than the Republican Party. The Libertarian Party is to the right of the Tea Party because they believe in smaller, less powerful government than the Tea Party. Sovereign Citizens are to the right of libertarians because they believe that government has absolutely 0 authority/power over them.
> 
> Now please explain to the class, in a rational logical way, how fascism (unlimited government power with total control) is to the right of all of that. Take your time. We’re all happy to wait on this one.
Click to expand...


Limited government is only one part of the moderate right.
Right wing politics primary characteristic is that social hierarchy is natural/normal/desirable/inevitable.  Also known as inequality.  associated with competition in market economies.

(I) the reactionary right sought a return to aristocracy and established religion;
(II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and sought limited government;
(III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism;
(IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
and
(V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and economic deregulation with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order

Far-right politics are politics further on the right of the left–right spectrum than the standard political right, particularly in terms of extreme nationalism, nativist ideologies, and authoritarian tendencies.

The reason fascism is associated with far-right is that the primary characteristic of fascism is ultranationalism, and typically authoritarianism is associated with this to force this nationalism.
One example is the nazis: they opposed communism and opposed liberalism, and apposed anarchism. All three.  Highly authoritarian and fascist, and based on the above, far-right.


----------



## bripat9643

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party because they believe in smaller, less powerful government than the Republican Party. The Libertarian Party is to the right of the Tea Party because they believe in smaller, less powerful government than the Tea Party. Sovereign Citizens are to the right of libertarians because they believe that government has absolutely 0 authority/power over them.
> 
> Now please explain to the class, in a rational logical way, how fascism (unlimited government power with total control) is to the right of all of that. Take your time. We’re all happy to wait on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limited government is only one part of the moderate right.
> Right wing politics primary characteristic is that social hierarchy is natural/normal/desirable/inevitable.  Also known as inequality.  associated with competition in market economies.
> 
> (I) the reactionary right sought a return to aristocracy and established religion;
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and sought limited government;
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism;
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and economic deregulation with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Far-right politics are politics further on the right of the left–right spectrum than the standard political right, particularly in terms of extreme nationalism, nativist ideologies, and authoritarian tendencies.
> 
> The reason fascism is associated with far-right is that the primary characteristic of fascism is ultranationalism, and typically authoritarianism is associated with this to force this nationalism.
> One example is the nazis: they opposed communism and opposed liberalism, and apposed anarchism. All three.  Highly authoritarian and fascist, and based on the above, far-right.
Click to expand...

You are such a commie.


----------



## basquebromance

to what extent is this entire resistance movement simply a Trojan Horse whose belly is full with red Marxist socioeconomic doctrine?


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Limited government is only one part of the moderate right.


And it is the part which proves that fascism (a totalitarian ideology) is exclusively left-wing. You cannot have small, limited totalitarianism. Period.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*


Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.


dudmuck said:


> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism


And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.


dudmuck said:


> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and


Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.


dudmuck said:


> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order


Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.

I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?


----------



## Cecilie1200

bripat9643 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says here fascism is far-right ultra-nationalist authoritarianism
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party because they believe in smaller, less powerful government than the Republican Party. The Libertarian Party is to the right of the Tea Party because they believe in smaller, less powerful government than the Tea Party. Sovereign Citizens are to the right of libertarians because they believe that government has absolutely 0 authority/power over them.
> 
> Now please explain to the class, in a rational logical way, how fascism (unlimited government power with total control) is to the right of all of that. Take your time. We’re all happy to wait on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limited government is only one part of the moderate right.
> Right wing politics primary characteristic is that social hierarchy is natural/normal/desirable/inevitable.  Also known as inequality.  associated with competition in market economies.
> 
> (I) the reactionary right sought a return to aristocracy and established religion;
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and sought limited government;
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism;
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and economic deregulation with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Far-right politics are politics further on the right of the left–right spectrum than the standard political right, particularly in terms of extreme nationalism, nativist ideologies, and authoritarian tendencies.
> 
> The reason fascism is associated with far-right is that the primary characteristic of fascism is ultranationalism, and typically authoritarianism is associated with this to force this nationalism.
> One example is the nazis: they opposed communism and opposed liberalism, and apposed anarchism. All three.  Highly authoritarian and fascist, and based on the above, far-right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a commie.
Click to expand...


And not very bright, if he thinks anyone is going to accept his assertions about what the conservative right does and doesn't think, when 1) we know he's never spent any time talking to anyone on the right and listening to their answers, 2) we know no one on the right would deign to waste their time talking to him seriously as though he was a person, and 3) everyone knows he's a drooling halfwit.


----------



## Regent23

Patriot, how is your campaign coming that changes fascism
from a far right ideology to left wing? It sounds from the responses that it's sort of a failure. I guess it's all of those books on Ideologies that claim 
Fascism is right wing and all the claims of Fascist nation that they were right wing. But keep trying.


----------



## P@triot

Regent23 said:


> Patriot, how is your campaign coming that changes fascism from a far right ideology to left wing? It sounds from the responses that it's sort of a failure. I guess it's all of those books on Ideologies that claim Fascism is right wing and all the claims of Fascist nation that they were right wing. But keep trying.


Regent’s post are _dripping_ with frustration. She realizes now that there is no possible way to continue with her outrageous claim that totalitarian fascism is somehow a small, limited government, right-wing ideology. 

Incidentally regent, how is _your_ campaign to convince everyone you’re a 98 year old woman using the internet who also served on the front line infantry during World War II, coming?


----------



## P@triot

Regent23 said:


> I guess it's all of those books on Ideologies that claim *F*ascism is right wing and all the claims of *F*ascist nation that they were right wing.


Apparently you haven’t read many books - fascism is not a proper noun. Therefore, it is not capitalized unless it starts a sentence. 

And as stated many times already, every academic (and their books) in the world recognizes fascism as a left-wing ideology. Friedrich Hayek held 3 PhD’s (in law, in economics, and in political science) and his book The Road to Serfdom clearly outlines how fascism is left-wing (lest any imbecile forget that Nazi stood for National *Socialists*).


----------



## P@triot

Is it any surprise that a team committed to censorship has ties to George Soros? The hard-core leftist (ahem, regent) who called working for Adolf Hitler and the Nazis “the time of my life”.


----------



## P@triot

Been saying it for more than a decade now, and the left continues to prove me right  


> We all know how this bullshit of “safetyism” works on the fascist left. You fascists accuse someone you disagree with of making you or POC’s or whoever feel “unsafe,” and suddenly expression that speech become “violence” and that physical act of violent speech must be blacklisted and canceled.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to the left, the terrorists in Black Lives Matter and Antifa who are burning, looting marauding, and toppling are not committing violence. Their actual violence is speech.


The left fully embraces the most extreme end of the fascist spectrum. Even Adolf Hitler would find the today's left too extreme.








						Nolte: Men’s Health Wants Joe Rogan Blacklisted for ‘Vile Transphobia’
					

Men’s Health is looking to get podcaster Joe Rogan blacklisted because he’s “putting lives in danger.” Gimme a break...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
Click to expand...

Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
Click to expand...


The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the CSA had no political parties at all.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Regent23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's all of those books on Ideologies that claim *F*ascism is right wing and all the claims of *F*ascist nation that they were right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you haven’t read many books - fascism is not a proper noun. Therefore, it is not capitalized unless it starts a sentence.
> 
> And as stated many times already, every academic (and their books) in the world recognizes fascism as a left-wing ideology. Friedrich Hayek held 3 PhD’s (in law, in economics, and in political science) and his book The Road to Serfdom clearly outlines how fascism is left-wing (lest any imbecile forget that Nazi stood for National *Socialists*).
Click to expand...


It's in the name huh Buttsoiler?

Quick cognizance test for ya.  How many grapes and how many nuts are in this package?




Pathetic little twat.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
Click to expand...


*WRONG.*
*WRONG* 
and *WRONG.*

The KKK, was indeed founded in Tennessee in 1865, by six ex-soldiers who had NO political affiliations and NO political purpose, in a time and place where neither the Democratic Party, nor any other party, EXISTED.  And I can prove it all day, with names, dates, places and pictures.  Don't sit here and lie your ass off and expect it won't be called out, you pathetic twat.

Oh and as already mentioned the short-lived Confederate States of America _never had any political parties anyway_, dumbass.


----------



## there4eyeM

Further discussion of oxymoronic terminology. Truly "left" or "liberal" people could not be fascist. Fascists are not "liberal" nor "left". Fascists are just fascists and justly to be criticized. Anything that sets the state at the center of being is an error to be avoided.


----------



## bripat9643

there4eyeM said:


> Further discussion of oxymoronic terminology. Truly "left" or "liberal" people could not be fascist. Fascists are not "liberal" nor "left". Fascists are just fascists and justly to be criticized. Anything that sets the state at the center of being is an error to be avoided.


Liberals set the state at the center of being, moron.


----------



## JLW

Anyone whose brain is not completely stuck up his ass knows that fascism is extreme right-wing.   Ask yourselves how many neo-Nazis voted for Obama or Hillary.  That gives you your answer.  Of course, given that this board is full of right-wing revisionist I expect them to lie to this easy question.


----------



## bripat9643

Johnlaw said:


> Anyone whose brain is not completely stuck up his ass knows that fascism is extreme right-wing.   Ask yourselves how many neo-Nazis voted for Obama or Hillary.  That gives you your answer.  Of course, given that this board is full of right-wing revisionist I expect them to lie to this easy question.


Only people who have been thoroughly brainwashed "know" that.

Tell us, how many Neo-nazis voted for Obama or Hillary?


----------



## JLW

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone whose brain is not completely stuck up his ass knows that fascism is extreme right-wing.   Ask yourselves how many neo-Nazis voted for Obama or Hillary.  That gives you your answer.  Of course, given that this board is full of right-wing revisionist I expect them to lie to this easy question.
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who have been thoroughly brainwashed "know" that.
> 
> Tell us, how many Neo-nazis voted for Obama or Hillary?
Click to expand...

The answer is obvious to anyone whose brain is larger than a pea.


----------



## bripat9643

Johnlaw said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone whose brain is not completely stuck up his ass knows that fascism is extreme right-wing.   Ask yourselves how many neo-Nazis voted for Obama or Hillary.  That gives you your answer.  Of course, given that this board is full of right-wing revisionist I expect them to lie to this easy question.
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who have been thoroughly brainwashed "know" that.
> 
> Tell us, how many Neo-nazis voted for Obama or Hillary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is obvious to anyone whose brain is larger than a pea.
Click to expand...

In other words, you have no fucking clue how man voted for them.


----------



## Mac1958

there4eyeM said:


> To be honest, 'fascist' has been tossed out far too often by far too many. It is impossible to know what the orientation of all the mis-users is.


Yep, like many words.

One of the MANY behaviors displayed by nutters on both ends is intellectual laziness that leads to simplistic hyperbole.

It's much easier to just spray out the most over-the-top rhetoric than it is to be more precise and thoughtful in our communication.

NAZI COMMIE RACIST HITLER MARXIST MAOIST FASCIST

One of the MANY reasons nutters have virtually ZERO credibility:  There's no way to take anything they say seriously.


----------



## bripat9643

Mac1958 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, 'fascist' has been tossed out far too often by far too many. It is impossible to know what the orientation of all the mis-users is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, like many words.
> 
> One of the MANY behaviors displayed by nutters on both ends is intellectual laziness that leads to simplistic hyperbole.
> 
> It's much easier to just spray out the most over-the-top rhetoric than it is to be more precise and thoughtful in our communication.
> 
> NAZI COMMIE RACIST HITLER MARXIST MAOIST FASCIST
> 
> One of the MANY reasons nutters have virtually ZERO credibility:  There's no way to take anything they say seriously.
Click to expand...

You have zero credibility, Mac.  You are a "nutter" yourself.


----------



## JLW

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone whose brain is not completely stuck up his ass knows that fascism is extreme right-wing.   Ask yourselves how many neo-Nazis voted for Obama or Hillary.  That gives you your answer.  Of course, given that this board is full of right-wing revisionist I expect them to lie to this easy question.
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who have been thoroughly brainwashed "know" that.
> 
> Tell us, how many Neo-nazis voted for Obama or Hillary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is obvious to anyone whose brain is larger than a pea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have no fucking clue how man voted for them.
Click to expand...

In other words you are too afraid to admit the truth.

Here:  I am posting a video for you. It is being posted purely for the purposes to show who Neo-Nazis supported for President in 2016.  It is really quite sad that I had to actually post something that would be obvious to some one with the IQ of Jethro Bodine. There are numerous published articles on this topic as well, but those require actual reading.


----------



## Mac1958

bripat9643 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, 'fascist' has been tossed out far too often by far too many. It is impossible to know what the orientation of all the mis-users is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, like many words.
> 
> One of the MANY behaviors displayed by nutters on both ends is intellectual laziness that leads to simplistic hyperbole.
> 
> It's much easier to just spray out the most over-the-top rhetoric than it is to be more precise and thoughtful in our communication.
> 
> NAZI COMMIE RACIST HITLER MARXIST MAOIST FASCIST
> 
> One of the MANY reasons nutters have virtually ZERO credibility:  There's no way to take anything they say seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have zero credibility, Mac.  You are a "nutter" yourself.
Click to expand...

Ol' Mac never has to name names.


----------



## there4eyeM

bripat9643 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further discussion of oxymoronic terminology. Truly "left" or "liberal" people could not be fascist. Fascists are not "liberal" nor "left". Fascists are just fascists and justly to be criticized. Anything that sets the state at the center of being is an error to be avoided.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals set the state at the center of being, moron.
Click to expand...

Such a comment in this context would indicate anew that its author seeks to represent the center of being moron(ic).


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.


The left sure loves their bizarre propaganda. Son, the confederate states were run by *Democrats*.


----------



## P@triot

there4eyeM said:


> Further discussion of oxymoronic terminology. Truly "left" or "liberal" people could not be fascist. Fascists are not "liberal" nor "left". Fascists are just fascists and justly to be criticized. Anything that sets the state at the center of being is an error to be avoided.


Dumb ass, fascism is totalitarianism. Total government control. That’s far left-wing, you imbecile.


----------



## bripat9643

Johnlaw said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone whose brain is not completely stuck up his ass knows that fascism is extreme right-wing.   Ask yourselves how many neo-Nazis voted for Obama or Hillary.  That gives you your answer.  Of course, given that this board is full of right-wing revisionist I expect them to lie to this easy question.
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who have been thoroughly brainwashed "know" that.
> 
> Tell us, how many Neo-nazis voted for Obama or Hillary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is obvious to anyone whose brain is larger than a pea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have no fucking clue how man voted for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words you are too afraid to admit the truth.
> 
> Here:  I am posting a video for you. It is being posted purely for the purposes to show who Neo-Nazis supported for President in 2016.  It is really quite sad that I had to actually post something that would be obvious to some one with the IQ of Jethro Bodine. There are numerous published articles on this topic as well, but those require actual reading.
Click to expand...

Hezbollah supports Biden.  So do pedophiles and convicted felons.


----------



## P@triot

This is the exact *fascism* that the _left_ has deeply desired for the last decade or so now...








						62% of Americans Afraid to Express Political Views, Survey Finds
					

A majority of centrist liberals, who in 2017 said they could express their views freely, now say they have to self-censor.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> 
> 
> The left sure loves their bizarre propaganda. Son, the confederate states were run by *Democrats*.
Click to expand...


The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.

Prove they did.


CUE crickets.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
Click to expand...


Not until way after the Civil War.

Go ahead.  Look it up.


----------



## P@triot

I never cease to marvel at the ignorance of the left. By _any_ standard, you cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. And fascism is indisputably and undeniably, totalitarian.








						The Nazis Really Were Socialists - WallBuilders
					

Recently in the mainstream media the words “Nazi” and “Hitler” are perhaps two of the most commonly used words employed by pundits and even politicians. Those on the Left go so far as to claim that the current President parallels to Hitler,[i] with some public schools even teaching it in...




					wallbuilders.com


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> I never cease to marvel at the ignorance of the left. By _any_ standard, you cannot have right-wing totalitarianism. And fascism is indisputably and undeniably, totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis Really Were Socialists - WallBuilders
> 
> 
> Recently in the mainstream media the words “Nazi” and “Hitler” are perhaps two of the most commonly used words employed by pundits and even politicians. Those on the Left go so far as to claim that the current President parallels to Hitler,[i] with some public schools even teaching it in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallbuilders.com



Buttsoiler's been so desperately trying to sell this shit here for, LITERALLY, years.  Under (at least) two different names.

Not to mention, after having it pointed out sixteen thousand times, he STILL can't fathom the distinctions between Liberalism and leftism.  Yet another example here where he starts yelping about "the left" despite his OWN TITLE citing "Liberal".  Such a confuserated little Buttsoiler.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until way after the Civil War.
> 
> Go ahead.  Look it up.
Click to expand...

The democrat Party ran the Southern States and precipitated the first American Civil War. 

The second formally starts November 4, 2020.

The democrats, now American Taliban, will start that one too, and they'll lose again. Their record will be 0-2 in Civil War. Then one day in the future, they will say that the parties once again switched side and Antifa and BLM were Republican run organizations


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> Prove they did.


You said the exact same thing after you hilariously (and ignorantly) claimed that “progressives do not exist any more” and then provided the laughable date range for it (as if an idea can die like a person). What happened? This entire board absolutely ate you alive and you _still_ denied it. We provided endless video of prominent Dumbocrats (such as Hitlery Clinton) proudly declaring themselves “progressives” and you still cried “lalalalalalalala I can’t hear you”[/QUOTE]


Pogo said:


> CUE crickets.


Cue your endless and mind-numbing denial of facts and reality


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone whose brain is not completely stuck up his ass knows that fascism is extreme right-wing.   Ask yourselves how many neo-Nazis voted for Obama or Hillary.  That gives you your answer.  Of course, given that this board is full of right-wing revisionist I expect them to lie to this easy question.
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who have been thoroughly brainwashed "know" that.
> 
> Tell us, how many Neo-nazis voted for Obama or Hillary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is obvious to anyone whose brain is larger than a pea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have no fucking clue how man voted for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words you are too afraid to admit the truth.
> 
> Here:  I am posting a video for you. It is being posted purely for the purposes to show who Neo-Nazis supported for President in 2016.  It is really quite sad that I had to actually post something that would be obvious to some one with the IQ of Jethro Bodine. There are numerous published articles on this topic as well, but those require actual reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hezbollah supports Biden.  So do pedophiles and convicted felons.
Click to expand...


And now you know why trump loves the lower educated.


----------



## otto105

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until way after the Civil War.
> 
> Go ahead.  Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The democrat Party ran the Southern States and precipitated the first American Civil War.
> 
> The second formally starts November 4, 2020.
> 
> The democrats, now American Taliban, will start that one too, and they'll lose again. Their record will be 0-2 in Civil War. Then one day in the future, they will say that the parties once again switched side and Antifa and BLM were Republican run organizations
Click to expand...



Rated dumb.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.


Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.

The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.

Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.


----------



## P@triot

CrusaderFrank said:


> The democrats, now American Taliban, will start that one too, and they'll lose again. Their record will be 0-2 in Civil War. *Then one day in the future, they will say that the parties once again switched side and Antifa and BLM were Republican run organizations*


CrusaderFrank probably just made the post of 2020 on USMB. He’s absolutely spot-on. I guarantee this will happen as it’s just what the left does. They employ propaganda in an attempt to distance themselves from their own fascism.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until way after the Civil War.
> 
> Go ahead.  Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The democrat Party [sic] ran the Southern States and precipitated the first American Civil War.
Click to expand...


Nope, they absolutely did not, even if we correct your spelling.  I done told you to look it up.

The Democratic Party didn't even exist, in the South or elsewhere, until the 1830s, And in that time they were opposed by the Whigs.  Van Buren (from New York) who organized the party was defeated by a southerner (Harrison) who was a Whig and his succeeding VP, both from Virginia. Democrats got back in with one Tennesseean, Polk, who was then succeeded by Taylor (another Southerner and another Whig).  After that you had Pierce (New Hamster) and Buchanan (Pennsylvania).  I make that one (1) Democrat POTUS from the South.

I think what you're trying to say is that *Southerners* dominated the federal gummint, which is true.  But they were mostly Democratic-Republicans or Whigs, when they had a party at all.

In the election of 1860, the last one before the infamous Civil War, the Democratic POTUS candidate (from Illinois) got the same number of electoral votes from what would become the Confederacy, as Lincoln did, which was zero.  And Lincoln wasn't even on ballots while Douglas was.  After he lost, Douglas went on a speaking tour, the media blitz of the day, to try to talk states out of secession, and when that failed, advised Lincoln on how to defeat them.

Meanwhile Lincoln took a Democrat for his VP.

The Democratic Party domination in the South didn't get a foothold until well after that, and not all at the same time.  In Virginia for instance, home of Taylor, Tyler and Harrison as well as Jefferson, Madison and Monroe, none of whom were Democrats, the Readjuster Party dominated the state until around 1900.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
Click to expand...


Don't know about that but the _*Democratic*_ Party was organized in the 1830s by Martin van Buren out of the loose body of Jackson supporters called for lack of any other name "Jacksonians".

And the Confederate States of America, for the short time it lived, mouth these words as you read them so they'll sink into your dense cranium, *NEVER ESTABLISHED ANY POLITICAL PARTIES AT ALL.  PERIOD.*

Go ahead Buttsoiler.  Just try to prove me wrong.  Bring evidence of any such parties.  Right here, right now.

Fucking ignorant twat.

Oh wait, I'm sorry.  I already challenged you on this exact same thing back in post 3355.  You ran away.
Whiny little bitch.

Oh and speaking of schooling Dumbass --- "the Republicans were *lead* by Lincoln" were they?  Heavy, dude.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> This is the exact *fascism* that the _left_ has deeply desired for the last decade or so now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62% of Americans Afraid to Express Political Views, Survey Finds
> 
> 
> A majority of centrist liberals, who in 2017 said they could express their views freely, now say they have to self-censor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com



The article doesn't state what you claim.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
Click to expand...


Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.

Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
Click to expand...

The history of the USA and GOP shows that in 1912, the republican party began an ideological shift to the right.   Following the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, the party's core base shifted, with Southern states becoming more reliably Republican in presidential politics 
Which means that due to southern strategy during Nixon's campaign, the vast majority of racists shifted to the republican party.









						Was President Abraham Lincoln a conservative or a liberal? What political stances identified him as such?
					

Answer (1 of 18): First of all depends what you call a conservative/libral ? Because most people even who are in politics are confused about the two terms and this is why there is a lot of controversy around the subject , don't let any self described “expert” or “journalist” to trick you into bel...



					www.quora.com


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone whose brain is not completely stuck up his ass knows that fascism is extreme right-wing.   Ask yourselves how many neo-Nazis voted for Obama or Hillary.  That gives you your answer.  Of course, given that this board is full of right-wing revisionist I expect them to lie to this easy question.
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who have been thoroughly brainwashed "know" that.
> 
> Tell us, how many Neo-nazis voted for Obama or Hillary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is obvious to anyone whose brain is larger than a pea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have no fucking clue how man voted for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words you are too afraid to admit the truth.
> 
> Here:  I am posting a video for you. It is being posted purely for the purposes to show who Neo-Nazis supported for President in 2016.  It is really quite sad that I had to actually post something that would be obvious to some one with the IQ of Jethro Bodine. There are numerous published articles on this topic as well, but those require actual reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hezbollah supports Biden.  So do pedophiles and convicted felons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you know why trump loves the lower educated.
Click to expand...

Trump loves the lower educated because Hezbollah, pedophiles and convicted felons support Biden?


----------



## bripat9643

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The history of the USA and GOP shows that in 1912, the republican party began an ideological shift to the right.   Following the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, the party's core base shifted, with Southern states becoming more reliably Republican in presidential politics
> Which means that due to southern strategy during Nixon's campaign, the vast majority of racists shifted to the republican party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was President Abraham Lincoln a conservative or a liberal? What political stances identified him as such?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 18): First of all depends what you call a conservative/libral ? Because most people even who are in politics are confused about the two terms and this is why there is a lot of controversy around the subject , don't let any self described “expert” or “journalist” to trick you into bel...
> 
> 
> 
> www.quora.com
Click to expand...

Dim talking point. It's been shot down 1000 times.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The history of the USA and GOP shows that in 1912, the republican party began an ideological shift to the right.   Following the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, the party's core base shifted, with Southern states becoming more reliably Republican in presidential politics
> Which means that due to southern strategy during Nixon's campaign, the vast majority of racists shifted to the republican party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was President Abraham Lincoln a conservative or a liberal? What political stances identified him as such?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 18): First of all depends what you call a conservative/libral ? Because most people even who are in politics are confused about the two terms and this is why there is a lot of controversy around the subject , don't let any self described “expert” or “journalist” to trick you into bel...
> 
> 
> 
> www.quora.com
Click to expand...


You know Ike proposed a Civil Rights Act in 1957, that LBJ held up in the Senate, right?


----------



## Jitss617

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until way after the Civil War.
> 
> Go ahead.  Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The democrat Party [sic] ran the Southern States and precipitated the first American Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, they absolutely did not, even if we correct your spelling.  I done told you to look it up.
> 
> The Democratic Party didn't even exist, in the South or elsewhere, until the 1830s, And in that time they were opposed by the Whigs.  Van Buren (from New York) who organized the party was defeated by a southerner (Harrison) who was a Whig and his succeeding VP, both from Virginia. Democrats got back in with one Tennesseean, Polk, who was then succeeded by Taylor (another Southerner and another Whig).  After that you had Pierce (New Hamster) and Buchanan (Pennsylvania).  I make that one (1) Democrat POTUS from the South.
> 
> I think what you're trying to say is that *Southerners* dominated the federal gummint, which is true.  But they were mostly Democratic-Republicans or Whigs, when they had a party at all.
> 
> In the election of 1860, the last one before the infamous Civil War, the Democratic POTUS candidate (from Illinois) got the same number of electoral votes from what would become the Confederacy, as Lincoln did, which was zero.  And Lincoln wasn't even on ballots while Douglas was.  After he lost, Douglas went on a speaking tour, the media blitz of the day, to try to talk states out of secession, and when that failed, advised Lincoln on how to defeat them.
> 
> Meanwhile Lincoln took a Democrat for his VP.
> 
> The Democratic Party domination in the South didn't get a foothold until well after that, and not all at the same time.  In Virginia for instance, home of Taylor, Tyler and Harrison as well as Jefferson, Madison and Monroe, none of whom were Democrats, the Readjuster Party dominated the state until around 1900.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The history of the USA and GOP shows that in 1912, the republican party began an ideological shift to the right.   Following the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, the party's core base shifted, with Southern states becoming more reliably Republican in presidential politics
> Which means that due to southern strategy during Nixon's campaign, the vast majority of racists shifted to the republican party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was President Abraham Lincoln a conservative or a liberal? What political stances identified him as such?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 18): First of all depends what you call a conservative/libral ? Because most people even who are in politics are confused about the two terms and this is why there is a lot of controversy around the subject , don't let any self described “expert” or “journalist” to trick you into bel...
> 
> 
> 
> www.quora.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Ike proposed a Civil Rights Act in 1957, that LBJ held up in the Senate, right?
Click to expand...

It was actually 60 years Previously that Republicans put that language forward but Democrats refuseD to take it up


----------



## BigDave

This is the current march of the Communist Democrats going into the November 3rd Elections


----------



## Cecilie1200

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
Click to expand...


"They flocked to the Republican Party, I just KNOW it, even though I can't actually name any who did so."  *yawn*

Thanks for clarifying that racism really IS related to be an uneducated halfwit, bigot.  Now begone, because I don't allow racist lowlifes on my screen.

FLUSH!


----------



## Cecilie1200

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The history of the USA and GOP shows that in 1912, the republican party began an ideological shift to the right.   Following the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, the party's core base shifted, with Southern states becoming more reliably Republican in presidential politics
> Which means that due to southern strategy during Nixon's campaign, the vast majority of racists shifted to the republican party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was President Abraham Lincoln a conservative or a liberal? What political stances identified him as such?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 18): First of all depends what you call a conservative/libral ? Because most people even who are in politics are confused about the two terms and this is why there is a lot of controversy around the subject , don't let any self described “expert” or “journalist” to trick you into bel...
> 
> 
> 
> www.quora.com
Click to expand...


Ah, Wikipedia and Quora, where people who can't learn REAL facts go to pretend they aren't drooling morons.

Stepped on your johnson again.


----------



## IM2

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
Click to expand...

Today the south is republican.


----------



## IM2

Cecilie1200 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "They flocked to the Republican Party, I just KNOW it, even though I can't actually name any who did so."  *yawn*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that racism really IS related to be an uneducated halfwit, bigot.  Now begone, because I don't allow racist lowlifes on my screen.
> 
> FLUSH!
Click to expand...

Strom Thurmond, Jesse Helms and most of the south. It is todays republican party who is defending the confederacy. Pick up your clit and move on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
Click to expand...


And the democrat Party is still the racist Party


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> 
> 
> The left sure loves their bizarre propaganda. Son, the confederate states were run by *Democrats*.
Click to expand...

Son, today the republican party is supporting the memory of the confederacy. So if republicans are so anti confederacy, support taking down confederate monuments and abolish the confederate flag..


----------



## IM2

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
Click to expand...

You guys prove that wrong every day.


----------



## otto105

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
Click to expand...


So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

otto105 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
Click to expand...


You ain't black!


----------



## otto105

Cecilie1200 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "They flocked to the Republican Party, I just KNOW it, even though I can't actually name any who did so."  *yawn*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that racism really IS related to be an uneducated halfwit, bigot.  Now begone, because I don't allow racist lowlifes on my screen.
> 
> FLUSH!
Click to expand...


So, the south didn't turn republic in the 1960 due to Civil Rights and Voting Laws passed by the Democratic Party...


In what world to do you live in?


----------



## otto105

CrusaderFrank said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
Click to expand...


So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

otto105 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
Click to expand...


"I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." — Joe Biden

clean AND articulate?!  OMG what are the odds???


----------



## IM2

otto105 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
Click to expand...

There might be 1.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be 1.
Click to expand...


You ain't black!!

"I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." — Joe Biden... Clean AND articulate?! What are the odds??? ZOMG!!


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
Click to expand...


I'm afraid there is no "racist party".  Racism is a social construct, not a political one.

But of course you knew this.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!!
> 
> "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." — Joe Biden... Clean AND articulate?! What are the odds??? ZOMG!!
Click to expand...


What are the odds that a longtime politician would be talking marketing strategy about his party?
Pretty fuggin' good actually.


----------



## IM2

CrusaderFrank said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." — Joe Biden
> 
> clean AND articulate?!  OMG what are the odds???
Click to expand...

You really don't want to travel that road when you have this guy:

* “A well-educated black has a tremendous advantage over a well-educated white in terms of the job market. . . . If I were starting off today, I would love to be a well-educated black, because I believe they do have an actual advantage,” Trump said in a 1989 interview with Bryant Gumbel. *


----------



## Pogo

Cecilie1200 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "They flocked to the Republican Party, I just KNOW it, even though I can't actually name any who did so."  *yawn*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that racism really IS related to be an uneducated halfwit, bigot.  Now begone, because I don't allow racist lowlifes on my screen.
> 
> FLUSH!
Click to expand...


You almost, however accidentally, raise a salient point.  Racism does indeed require uneducated halfwittery.
Know what else it requires?
Conservatism.  The conservative belief in a striated top-down social order, as opposed to, say, "all men are created equal".

And btw the poster did not cite the Republican Party.  He cited the Republic Party.  See if you can figure out why.


----------



## Mac1958

Not just fascism, but EXTREME fascism....


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> Not just fascism, but EXTREME fascism....


Right. Because, as with anything, there _is_ a scale. Dumb ass.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!!
> 
> "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." — Joe Biden... Clean AND articulate?! What are the odds??? ZOMG!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the odds that a longtime politician would be talking marketing strategy about his party?
> Pretty fuggin' good actually.
Click to expand...


You ain't black!

Clean? Hmm maybe.  Articulate?  Hmmm, maybe.  Clean AND articulate? GTFO!!! That's storybook!


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
Click to expand...

Having trouble following along, otto105? 

Homo-Pogo likes to *lie* about _everything_. In this thread, he chosen to lie about the Confederate states and (and by extension, the Confederate Army) “not” being controlled by “any party” 

Everyone knows that the Dumbocrats controlled the confederate states and army.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having trouble following along, otto105?
> 
> Homo-Pogo likes to *lie* about _everything_. In this thread, he chosen to lie about the Confederate states and (and by extension, the Confederate Army) “not” being controlled by “any party”
> 
> Everyone knows that the Dumbocrats controlled the confederate states and army.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just fascism, but EXTREME fascism....
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because, as with anything, there _is_ a scale. Dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Boy, I don't know, I think they EXTRA EVIL SUPER DOOPER DOUBLE COMMIE NAZI DEEP STATE FAKE NEWS CHINESE SOCIALIST VENEZUELAN fascist!

We need to get that RIGHT!  We need to get REALLY SCARED 'n stuff!


----------



## otto105

IM2 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be 1.
Click to expand...



He quit.

It's zero.


----------



## otto105

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!!
> 
> "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." — Joe Biden... Clean AND articulate?! What are the odds??? ZOMG!!
Click to expand...



In the republic party? Zero.


----------



## otto105

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." — Joe Biden
> 
> clean AND articulate?!  OMG what are the odds???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't want to travel that road when you have this guy:
> 
> * “A well-educated black has a tremendous advantage over a well-educated white in terms of the job market. . . . If I were starting off today, I would love to be a well-educated black, because I believe they do have an actual advantage,” Trump said in a 1989 interview with Bryant Gumbel. *
Click to expand...



So, how many work for trump today?


Yeah, we're going there.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (II) the moderate right distrusted intellectuals and *sought limited government*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You cannot have "limited" totalitarian government. That is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (III) the radical right favored a romantic and aggressive form of nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? What does that have to do with totalitarianism? One cannot force someone to love their nation and in fact doing so is likely to cause one to hate their nation.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (IV) the extreme right proposed anti-immigration policies and implicit racism;
> and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh. Wrong. That is left-wing. It was the Dumbocrat Party that founded the KKK in Tennessee in 1865. It was the Dumbocrat Party that attacked the United States in order to keep slavery. It was the Dumbocrat Party that rounded up Japanese people and place them in camps during WWII.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> (V) the neo-liberal right sought to combine a market economy and *economic deregulation* with the traditional right-wing beliefs in patriotism, elitism and law and order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key phrase: "economic deregulation". The polar opposite of totalitarianism.
> 
> I'm a fair man. Would you like another shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not attack America. The Confederate States as a nation had no democratic party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrat Party, now American Taliban, ran the Southern States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today the south is republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the democrat Party is still the racist Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how many African-Americans are in the republic congress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There might be 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!!
> 
> "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." — Joe Biden... Clean AND articulate?! What are the odds??? ZOMG!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the odds that a longtime politician would be talking marketing strategy about his party?
> Pretty fuggin' good actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't black!
> 
> Clean? Hmm maybe.  Articulate?  Hmmm, maybe.  Clean AND articulate? GTFO!!! That's storybook!
Click to expand...


Actually --- that's marketing.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having trouble following along, otto105?
> 
> Homo-Pogo likes to *lie* about _everything_. In this thread, he chosen to lie about the Confederate states and (and by extension, the Confederate Army) “not” being controlled by “any party”
> 
> Everyone knows that the Dumbocrats controlled the confederate states and army.
Click to expand...


Actually I've invited you, over and over, to disprove anything I said.  And you can't do it.

Go ahead Buttsoiler, challenge remains open, forever.  Show us any evidence at all of political parties in the CSA.  See if you can do it without outright fabrications and "because I said so"/"Everybody knows" fallacies.

You can't.


----------



## Pogo

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having trouble following along, otto105?
> 
> Homo-Pogo likes to *lie* about _everything_. In this thread, he chosen to lie about the Confederate states and (and by extension, the Confederate Army) “not” being controlled by “any party”
> 
> Everyone knows that the Dumbocrats controlled the confederate states and army.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yep, the Klan's motto was "100% Americanism".  Which they stole from the Know Nothings, their bigotry forbears.


----------



## otto105

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having trouble following along, otto105?
> 
> Homo-Pogo likes to *lie* about _everything_. In this thread, he chosen to lie about the Confederate states and (and by extension, the Confederate Army) “not” being controlled by “any party”
> 
> Everyone knows that the Dumbocrats controlled the confederate states and army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I've invited you, over and over, to disprove anything I said.  And you can't do it.
> 
> Go ahead Buttsoiler, challenge remains open, forever.  Show us any evidence at all of political parties in the CSA.  See if you can do it without outright fabrications and "because I said so"/"Everybody knows" fallacies.
> 
> You can't.
Click to expand...



Considering the make up of the current republic party and it's cuddling of those former Dixiecrats...you seem to want to deflect to the 1860's


----------



## Pogo

otto105 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CSA never had any political parties at all Buttsoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Homo...the Dumbocrat Party was founded in 1828. The Civil War started in 1861.
> 
> The Republicans were lead by President Abraham Lincoln and opposed slavery. The Dumbocrat Party supported slavery and thus formed the “Confederate States”.
> 
> Hang in there, little queer boy. If you just go back to school and pay attention, things will get better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things did 60 years ago. The Democratic Party split with those racist bastards and they flocked to the republic one. A merican nazis's will tell anyone who listens that trump has helped them like no other president.
> 
> Currently, a republic president defends the confederacy and all it's whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having trouble following along, otto105?
> 
> Homo-Pogo likes to *lie* about _everything_. In this thread, he chosen to lie about the Confederate states and (and by extension, the Confederate Army) “not” being controlled by “any party”
> 
> Everyone knows that the Dumbocrats controlled the confederate states and army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I've invited you, over and over, to disprove anything I said.  And you can't do it.
> 
> Go ahead Buttsoiler, challenge remains open, forever.  Show us any evidence at all of political parties in the CSA.  See if you can do it without outright fabrications and "because I said so"/"Everybody knows" fallacies.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the make up of the current republic party and it's cuddling of those former Dixiecrats...you seem to want to deflect to the 1860's
Click to expand...


It's a simple historical point.  Buttsoiler (the OP here) wants to fling the turds from his Imaginarium to the effect that some political party engaged the Civil War and/or "formed the Confederate states".  I simply challenged him to provide any evidence thereof, and he can't do it. And I know he can't do it, which is why I challenged him because I like to watch him squirm.  I especially love these looooooooong pregnant pauses while he goes desperately dredging the internets for fake facts he'll never find because they don't exist.  It amuses me to watch rank dishonesty twist itself into a pretzel.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> We need to get that RIGHT!  We need to get REALLY SCARED 'n stuff!


Nah! Why be “scared” when you can _enjoy_ the left burning down cities and violently assaulting anyone who doesn’t bow to their fucked-up ideology?


----------



## P@triot

Dumbocrats are in the streets proudly declaring that they “didn’t come to be peaceful”. The left is nothing but a bunch of violent thugs.








						Democratic State House candidate suggests Minnesota suburb be burned down: 'I didn't come here to be peaceful'
					

The situation got intense at a Black Lives Matter protest at the head of the Minneapolis police union's home




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Note that the right _always_ gets permits for legal and proper protests while the left are just a bunch of facist thugs, rioting but hoping to convince people they are merely “protesting”.








						VIDEO: Bloody brawls break out in Stone Mountain between armed rival protester groups
					

Crazy video shows bloody brawls breaking out




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

This is who they are - the modern day left:








						Kenosha rioter points a gun right in the face of Blaze Media reporter while he's shooting video of the unrest
					

Things are unhinged in Wisconsin




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

That's because the Dumbocrats share the exact same philosophy as Fidel Castro, Joseph Stalin, Adolf Hitler, etc.








						Cuban immigrant tears up as he warns RNC Democrats are like Castro
					

Florida businessman Maximo Alvarez came close to tears as he talked about how those in his native Cuba were deceived by Fidel Castro and Americans shouldn't make the same mistake.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## P@triot

Domestic terrorists Antifa are the Nazi Brownshirts. Instead of “Hail Hitler” it is now “Black Lives Matter”








						Leftist militants order passenger in surrounded truck to say 'Black Lives Matter,' put up his fist on Portland street
					

'Say f***ing Black Lives Matter right now!'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form.


> "Liberal students expressed a higher acceptance of violence," FIRE explained.


The silencing of any dissenting opinion, even if it requires violence to do so.








						Worrying percentage of college students support violence to stop campus speech; worst colleges for free speech named
					

More and more conservative college students are forced to self-censor




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Make no mistake about it, the left has embraced fascism in its purest form.








						Never Apologize to the Mob | PragerU
					

What once was the start of healthy debate is now just as often a catalyst for personal and professional destruction. “The mob” is out to cancel anyone who…




					www.prageru.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form.








						Antifa a Dangerous Organization With Similar Structure to an Islamic Terror Cell: Police Spokesperson
					

Antifa is not just an idea; it's a dangerous organisation with a similar structure to that of an Islamic terror cell, Betsy Brandner Smith said.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Dick Foster

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


I have to take issue with your title. These assholes are not liberals. In fact they are the polar opposite of liberal. It's a tag they enjoy so stop giving the miserable assholes the satisfaction. Nor are they in anyway whatsoever progressive unless you consider actions like book burning and restriction of free speech in anyway progressive. You can call them leftist, assholes, commies, shitforbrains and other more accurate descriptive tags but stop calling them what they most definitely are not liberals nor progressives.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dick Foster said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> I have to take issue with your title. These assholes are not liberals. In fact they are the polar opposite of liberal. It's a tag they enjoy so stop giving the miserable assholes the satisfaction. Nor are they in anyway whatsoever progressive unless you consider actions like book burning and restriction of free speech in anyway progressive. You can call them leftist, assholes, commies, shitforbrains and other more accurate descriptive tags but stop calling them what they most definitely are not liberals nor progressives.
Click to expand...


Progressives...or regressives.

The bottom rung of the political ladder


----------



## P@triot

Dick Foster said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> I have to take issue with your title. These assholes are not liberals. In fact they are the polar opposite of liberal. It's a tag they enjoy so stop giving the miserable assholes the satisfaction. Nor are they in anyway whatsoever progressive unless you consider actions like book burning and restriction of free speech in anyway progressive. You can call them leftist, assholes, commies, shitforbrains and other more accurate descriptive tags but stop calling them what they most definitely are not liberals nor progressives.
Click to expand...

Ok, you have a point on "liberals" (they hijacked that one) but they are _absolutely_ *progressives*. Make no mistake about it.


----------



## P@triot

First the Democrats wanted to eliminate the Electoral College. Then they wanted to “Defund Police”. And now they want to *abolish* the Senate.

This is exactly what a fascist ideology hell bent on a dictatorship would do. Eliminate anything that limits power.








						'Abolish the Senate' trends on social media after Democratic senator's remarks during interview
					

Oh brother




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> First the Democrats wanted to eliminate the Electoral College. Then they wanted to “Defund Police”. And now they want to *abolish* the Senate.
> 
> This is exactly what a fascist ideology hell bent on a dictatorship would do. Eliminate anything that limits power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Abolish the Senate' trends on social media after Democratic senator's remarks during interview
> 
> 
> Oh brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Now Buttsoiler thinks "social media" is "Democrats".

SMFH


----------



## P@triot

The left wants to "punish" and destroy anyone who won't bow to their fucked-up ideology.








						This Is Really Bad — The Left Is Now Pursuing the Leninist Goal of A One-Party State
					

The Left now speaks of punishing Trump “enablers” and “burning down the Republican Party.” They are pursuing, it seems, the Leninist goal of a one-party state.




					rumble.com


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left wants to "punish" and destroy anyone who won't bow to their fucked-up ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Is Really Bad — The Left Is Now Pursuing the Leninist Goal of A One-Party State
> 
> 
> The Left now speaks of punishing Trump “enablers” and “burning down the Republican Party.” They are pursuing, it seems, the Leninist goal of a one-party state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com



First Buttsoiler purports to start a thread about "liberals", then makes it clear he doesn't have a clue in the world how that doesn't mean "leftists" ............... and now he links us to a Dinesh d'Souza page, of all creatures, that purports to tell us "the left" does or says something en masse, as if it's a formal organization or some shit, with no evidence whatsoever.

Again the Stupidity Meter peaks.


----------



## P@triot

First, they violently assaulted anyone wearing a red hat. Then they made a list of political "enemies" to track, harass, and destroy anyone who opposed them. And now they are banning books.

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. The left-wing ideology, and all who embrace it, are the enemy of liberty and by extension - the United States. Period.


----------



## P@triot

They had 4 long years to "unify". Instead, the fascists violently assaulted conservatives and burned down American cities. Fuck them and their "unity".








						Calls for 'Unity' Really Calls for Capitulation
					

America is again subjected to the inane brand of pseudo-patriotic sloganeering calling for unity seen during President Barack Obama's tenure.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Nostra

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Apparently there is a reason you provided NO LINK.


Here are a few...........



*Definition of fascism*

1often capitalized *: *a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, *and forcible suppression of opposition*









						Definition of FASCISM
					

a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




(sometimes initial capital letter) a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, *forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, *regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism.









						Definition of fascism | Dictionary.com
					

Fascism definition, a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism. See more.




					www.dictionary.com
				






Yep, describes today's Dimwinger party precisely.


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form: eliminate freedom of speech, violently assault anyone who doesn't bow to the left-wing ideology.








						Encountering Antifa in Front of the Marriott
					

Commentary I was in the Epoch Times office when one of the young women working across from me ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Gretchen "Adolf" Whitmer warns against families and friends gathering for Thanksgiving. Hilarious. Typical left-wing totalitarian.








						Michigan's Whitmer Announces New CCP Virus Restrictions, Warns Against Thanksgiving Gatherings
					

Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer on Nov. 15 announced new restrictions aimed at curbing the transmission of the CCP virus.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They won’t even tolerate attorneys executing their professional responsibilities legally and properly. Absolutely disgusting.








						Trump Campaign Lawyer Says She Was Harassed, Threatened by Attorney at Opposing Firm
					

A spokesman for President Donald Trump's campaign and legal team said a lawyer working on their behalf in ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form: including “re-education camps” and “reprogramming”.








						"How Do You Deprogram 75 Million People?" - California Democrat Calls For "Post WWII" Reeducation For Trump Supporters
					

David Atkins, Twitter avatar California Democrat David Atkins this week called for Trump supporters to be “deprogrammed” in “post WWII” type reeducation camps. pic.twitter.com/IgUUOP6nfq — Guy Benson (@guypbenson) November 19, 2020 “No seriously…how *do* you deprogram 75 million people? Where do...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form: including “re-education camps” and “reprogramming”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How Do You Deprogram 75 Million People?" - California Democrat Calls For "Post WWII" Reeducation For Trump Supporters
> 
> 
> David Atkins, Twitter avatar California Democrat David Atkins this week called for Trump supporters to be “deprogrammed” in “post WWII” type reeducation camps. pic.twitter.com/IgUUOP6nfq — Guy Benson (@guypbenson) November 19, 2020 “No seriously…how *do* you deprogram 75 million people? Where do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com



Buttsoiler, hoplessly flummoxed by his Philistine pig-ignorance that doesn't know the differences between "Liberal , "left" and "fascism", pulls out all the stops and goes to the ultimate authority ---- Jim the Fuck Hoft.



Oh and this after already putting his name next to the "Epoch Times'


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form: including “re-education camps” and “reprogramming”. David Atkins is a fascist and a legitimate threat to liberty. If he’s publicly calling for concentration camps to indoctrinate patriots, just imagine what he advocates for in private.








						National Democratic Party official suggests re-education for Trump supporters: 'How do you deprogram 75 million people?'
					

Some murky territory here




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> Buttsoiler, hoplessly flummoxed by his Philistine pig-ignorance that doesn't know the differences between "Liberal , "left" and "fascism"...


That’s like claiming someone doesn’t know the difference between cars, automobiles, and vehicles. 

I love how I have you in a constant tizzy because I pound you with facts. Oh wait, I shouldn’t use that word with Pogo the Homo. You might get too exited.


----------



## P@triot

Pogo said:


> Oh and this after already putting his name next to the "Epoch Times'


Sources of supreme journalistic integrity do confound the ignorant and uneducated, like Pogo the Homo. It’s very confusing to the low IQ who only consume propaganda from Salon, Vox, and MSNBC.


----------



## MarcATL

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


So ANTIFA is on your side then, right?


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this after already putting his name next to the "Epoch Times'
> 
> 
> 
> Sources of supreme journalistic integrity do confound the ignorant and uneducated, like Pogo the Homo. It’s very confusing to the low IQ
Click to expand...


This from the asscrack that just posted:



P@triot said:


> You might get too exited.


----------



## LiberalsLIE

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



This is still right today, more than ever


----------



## LiberalsLIE




----------



## danielpalos

LiberalsLIE said:


>


Thanks, right wingers.


----------



## Moonglow

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's left-wing.
Click to expand...

It can be either left or right.


----------



## danielpalos




----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form...








						Nolte: Rachel Maddow Says People Who Contest Elections Should 'Go to Jail'
					

Rachel Maddow, who undermined a Trump by lying to her viewers, now believes people who legally contest elections should "go to jail."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. Now they want to *force* you to vote.








						Mandatory Voting Is Authoritarian
					

Ideally, in a free nation, the answer to “Should we force them?” is almost always “no.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The name says it all: theory. As in pure bullshit backed up by absolutely nothing. Because, if it was backed up by _anything_, it wouldn't be a "theory" but a fact.








						Feeling Guilty About Everything? Thank Critical Race Theory
					

Marxist critical race theory, which has festered in academia for decades, finally burst out to invade all aspects of American life in 2020.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## danielpalos

Right wingers can't seem to obey our own laws, but expect the less fortunate with more urgent needs to be more faithful to them.


----------



## P@triot

The left will not tolerate free speech or independent thought. And since they can’t admit that, they will _always_ immediately make false claims of “racism” or “xenophobia” or “misogyny” (ie all of the things they engage in).








						University 'cancels' author of essay who criticized references to Jill Biden as 'Dr': 'Sounds and feels fraudulent'
					

'Northwestern is firmly committed to equity, diversity and inclusion, and strongly disagrees with Mr. Epstein's misogynistic views'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## LiberalsLIE

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The left will not tolerate free speech or independent thought. And since they can’t admit that, they will _always_ immediately make false claims of “racism” or “xenophobia” or “misogyny” (ie all of the things they engage in).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University 'cancels' author of essay who criticized references to Jill Biden as 'Dr': 'Sounds and feels fraudulent'
> 
> 
> 'Northwestern is firmly committed to equity, diversity and inclusion, and strongly disagrees with Mr. Epstein's misogynistic views'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Not seeing the problem here, Poodle.  The guy was an ass and the university wanted nothing to do with him.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> The left will not tolerate free speech or independent thought. And since they can’t admit that, they will _always_ immediately make false claims of “racism” or “xenophobia” or “misogyny” (ie all of the things they engage in).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University 'cancels' author of essay who criticized references to Jill Biden as 'Dr': 'Sounds and feels fraudulent'
> 
> 
> 'Northwestern is firmly committed to equity, diversity and inclusion, and strongly disagrees with Mr. Epstein's misogynistic views'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


They should teach on Parler instead?


----------



## LiberalsLIE

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



See my thread Part 2: Is Fascism Right Or Left? (Hint, it's not Right)


----------



## danielpalos

LiberalsLIE said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
Click to expand...

Nobody takes right wingers seriously about being Capitalists with all of their fascist style bigotry.  And the left understands our Constitution unlike the right wing who have no problem indulging, fasces of power to get their political agenda accomplished.  

Alleged capitalist fascists is all right wingers are about not true capitalists and not even for true capitalism since the Hoover administration.  Fascists have no problem bearing false witness to our Constitution for the sake of their fasces of power.


----------



## danielpalos

LiberalsLIE said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my thread Part 2: Is Fascism Right Or Left? (Hint, it's not Right)
Click to expand...

Fascism is more Right than Left.


----------



## LiberalsLIE

danielpalos said:


> Fascism is more Right than Left.



You love repeating that worn out lie.



danielpalos said:


> Nobody takes right wingers seriously




Nobody takes your dopey ass seriously. Democrats are exactly LIKE Nazis

Antisemitism from the squad and others . . . . . attacks on Christian conservatives, outing ("doxing") Trump donors and supporters, targeting them and attacking with militant mobs like Antifa, a demand for the socialist takeover of the economy and private sector, calls for forced gun confiscation and much much more are similar to the tactics used by Adolf Hitler. The democratic party behaves exactly like Nazis and uses their tactics and mirrors their policies.

The Democrats today, openly socialist just like Hitler, behave exactly like Nazis. Exactly!

Imagine Democrat governors calling on neighbors to rat each other pout for having to many guests at Thanksgiving. Just like Hitler Youth leaders told kids to rat out their own parents.

The liberals are dealing with a serious fascism problem. Whether it be the rise of anti Semitism, The Kristallnacht tactics of Antifa, the shouting down and shutting down free speech on campus or the random attempted murder of police.

My God just look around you: People are locked in their homes and our most precious rights of freedom to associate and travel are stripped from us.

"That's because of the virus Jeri." Yah, right. The virus was merely a convenient excuse.

Democrats enable the murder of millions of innocent humans every years in their Planned Butcherhood "clinics". And now I suppose you will say that a baby is not an innocent human being?

How about embracing of junk science on human beings (like transgenderism)? Nazis forced people in school to learn their junk science on the Arian race, just like Liberals embrace junk science on transgenderism and gender fluidity.

Gun control? favorite of Nazis and Communists.

You embrace the very evils that they practiced. Democrats' Nazi strong arm tactics, blackshirts in the streets (Antifa), heir murder of millions of innocent people in Planned Parenthood death camps, their embracing of socialism (Hitler always spoke of national socialism), to their willingness to squash free speech and other rights, and to their embracing of junk science on human beings (like transgenderism), the Democrats are EXACTLY like Nazis.









						Rasmussen Poll: Liberals Significantly More Likely to Snitch Than Conservatives - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

As the COVID-19 lockdown continues — with no end in sight for many of us living in the Northeast — police continue to report an increase in 911 calls from people snitching on their neighbors for taking their children to...




					spectator.org
				




*Prove me wrong!

I don't want to hear whining all about Trump: Pick one item from what I have listed and prove me wrong.*


----------



## danielpalos

LiberalsLIE said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is more Right than Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You love repeating that worn out lie.
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody takes your dopey ass seriously. Democrats are exactly LIKE Nazis
> 
> Antisemitism from the squad and others . . . . . attacks on Christian conservatives, outing ("doxing") Trump donors and supporters, targeting them and attacking with militant mobs like Antifa, a demand for the socialist takeover of the economy and private sector, calls for forced gun confiscation and much much more are similar to the tactics used by Adolf Hitler. The democratic party behaves exactly like Nazis and uses their tactics and mirrors their policies.
> 
> The Democrats today, openly socialist just like Hitler, behave exactly like Nazis. Exactly!
> 
> Imagine Democrat governors calling on neighbors to rat each other pout for having to many guests at Thanksgiving. Just like Hitler Youth leaders told kids to rat out their own parents.
> 
> The liberals are dealing with a serious fascism problem. Whether it be the rise of anti Semitism, The Kristallnacht tactics of Antifa, the shouting down and shutting down free speech on campus or the random attempted murder of police.
> 
> My God just look around you: People are locked in their homes and our most precious rights of freedom to associate and travel are stripped from us.
> 
> "That's because of the virus Jeri." Yah, right. The virus was merely a convenient excuse.
> 
> Democrats enable the murder of millions of innocent humans every years in their Planned Butcherhood "clinics". And now I suppose you will say that a baby is not an innocent human being?
> 
> How about embracing of junk science on human beings (like transgenderism)? Nazis forced people in school to learn their junk science on the Arian race, just like Liberals embrace junk science on transgenderism and gender fluidity.
> 
> Gun control? favorite of Nazis and Communists.
> 
> You embrace the very evils that they practiced. Democrats' Nazi strong arm tactics, blackshirts in the streets (Antifa), heir murder of millions of innocent people in Planned Parenthood death camps, their embracing of socialism (Hitler always spoke of national socialism), to their willingness to squash free speech and other rights, and to their embracing of junk science on human beings (like transgenderism), the Democrats are EXACTLY like Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmussen Poll: Liberals Significantly More Likely to Snitch Than Conservatives - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
> 
> 
> As the COVID-19 lockdown continues — with no end in sight for many of us living in the Northeast — police continue to report an increase in 911 calls from people snitching on their neighbors for taking their children to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectator.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prove me wrong!
> 
> I don't want to hear whining all about Trump: Pick one item from what I have listed and prove me wrong.*
Click to expand...

Not in my experience on these boards.  Right wingers are the nazis alleging to be for Capitalism in socialism threads.  Nothing but fascist bigotry and fallacy of argumentum ad hominem from right wingers.  Right wingers don't feel the need to have valid arguments when their fascist bigotry will do.  Religion is just a tool for the false witness bearing right wing.  Practicing the abomination of hypocrisy like any good fascist is what y'all do best.  

Prove me wrong.  No more fallacy for you or you lose, like usual.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Not seeing the problem here, Poodle.  The guy was an ass and the university wanted nothing to do with him.


Considering you are a National Socialist, I wouldn’t have expected you to see anything wrong with oppression, intolerance, and homogeneous ideology.


----------



## P@triot

The left will not tolerate anything short of total allegiance to the state. And they will _try_ to destroy anyone who refuses.








						Human Rights Campaign: Christian Schools Should Abandon Beliefs
					

The Human Rights Campaign's policy suggesttions for a Biden administration are alarming and blatant identity politics.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> And the left understands our Constitution...


Bwahahahahaha!!! The left hasn’t even _read_ the U.S. Constitution, much less “understand” it. Most of all, the left rejects it because it prevents the type of totalitarian power you people deeply desire.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left understands our Constitution...
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!! The left hasn’t even _read_ the U.S. Constitution, much less “understand” it. Most of all, the left rejects it because it prevents the type of totalitarian power you people deeply desire.
Click to expand...

In Right Wing fantasy you are Always Right.


----------



## TrumpWon

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


great post


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Considering you are a National Socialist, I wouldn’t have expected you to see anything wrong with oppression, intolerance, and homogeneous ideology.



Hey, guy, you are usually fine with working class people being fired at any time for any reason.  

This guy broke the rules of his employer to not embarrass them.  

Here's the problem....  When you say that people with Ph.D.'s and Ed.D. aren't really "Doctors", it's not a good idea to do that when your employers are all Ph.D's and Ed.D.'s.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you are a National Socialist, I wouldn’t have expected you to see anything wrong with oppression, intolerance, and homogeneous ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, guy, you are usually fine with working class people being fired at any time for any reason.
Click to expand...

Yeah. What does that have to do with the fascist ideology that you embrace?


----------



## P@triot

⁦‪Like all on the left, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar ‬⁩has embraced fascism in its purest form. Silence anyone who has a view different from him.

The views he expressed here are infinitely more dangerous than _anything_ said by either side over the past 4 years.








						Kareem Abdul-Jabbar: Crack down on conservative celebrities' speech — and even left-wing luminaries who aren't woke enough
					

'The irresponsibility of tweeting irrational and harmful opinions to millions, regardless of the damaging consequences to their country or people's lives, proves that those stars deserve the harsh backlash'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yeah. What does that have to do with the fascist ideology that you embrace?



Um, okay....  You think it's okay for my former employer to downsize me because I had medical issues.  

but... 

This guy brings national embarrassment to his organization by saying something pretty misogynistic, and they have no right to disassociate with him.  

Right.  Nothing to see here.  

I notice you ignored the rest of my statement, that he not only insulted Dr. Biden, he also insulted all the Ph.D's and Ed.D's who were his bosses.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Um, okay....  You think it's okay for my former employer to downsize me because I had medical issues.


I know you well enough to know that that was *not* why you were downsized.


JoeB131 said:


> This guy brings national embarrassment to his organization


By what standard? Millions thought he was 100% spot-on. Millions.


JoeB131 said:


> by saying something pretty misogynistic...


That’s an egregious lie. Wasn’t even remotely “misogynistic”. His position applied to men and women equally. But because he was spot-on and none on the left can dispute his position, you have to falsely claim he was “misogynistic”.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I know you well enough to know that that was *not* why you were downsized.



You weren't there, I was.  My boss practically admitted to age discrimination. 



P@triot said:


> That’s an egregious lie. Wasn’t even remotely “misogynistic”. His position applied to men and women equally. But because he was spot-on and none on the left can dispute his position, you have to falsely claim he was “misogynistic”.



Somehow, I doubt this guy ever challenged a MALE Ph.D. or Ed.D.'s right to use the term "Doctor" in front of his name.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Somehow, I doubt this guy ever challenged a MALE Ph.D. or Ed.D.'s right to use the term "Doctor" in front of his name.


And that's because you didn't actually read his article (I did). As usual, you speak from a position of ignorance. What a shame.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> And that's because you didn't actually read his article (I did). As usual, you speak from a position of ignorance. What a shame.



Then why didn't he write it ten years ago about a man who called himself "Doctor".


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Then why didn't he write it ten years ago about a man who called himself "Doctor".


Who said he didn’t?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Who said he didn’t?



The fact that he still had a job does... you don't disrespect your bosses and get to keep your job.  

Especially when your biggest academic accomplishment was getting a bachelor's degree.  





__





						Joseph Epstein (writer) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Of course, he got a "honory Doctorate" from a no-name university.... which means exactly squat.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The fact that he still had a job does... you don't disrespect your bosses and get to keep your job.


Who said it’s “disrespectful”? 10 years ago, the left-wing hyper-sensitive fascist cancel culture was just underway. Everything wasn’t “disrespectful” back then.


----------



## DrLove

I'm astounded to see that post-Trump ... This thread from 2016 yet lives! 




__





						How Fascist was Trump? - University of Birmingham
					

Ten important differences between Trump's leadership and fascism.




					www.birmingham.ac.uk
				



And for the record, the term "Fascism" is generally defined as _"authoritarian, nationalistic and extreme right wing"_.


----------



## danielpalos

DrLove said:


> I'm astounded to see that post-Trump ... This thread from 2016 yet lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Fascist was Trump? - University of Birmingham
> 
> 
> Ten important differences between Trump's leadership and fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.birmingham.ac.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, the term "Fascism" is generally defined as _"authoritarian, nationalistic and extreme right wing"_.


It describes right wingers to a T.


----------



## P@triot

DrLove said:


> And for the record, the term "Fascism" is generally defined as _"authoritarian, nationalistic and extreme right wing"_.


And for the record...that definition is "generally" the definition of the ignorant left.

The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker until it finally ceases to exist at all (anarchy). You cannot have small, limited government fascism.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, the term "Fascism" is generally defined as _"authoritarian, nationalistic and extreme right wing"_.
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record...that definition is "generally" the definition of the ignorant left.
> 
> The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker until it finally ceases to exist at all (anarchy). You cannot have small, limited government fascism.
> 
> View attachment 431882
Click to expand...

Mussolini required big government not limited government to implement his fascism.


----------



## DrLove

P@triot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, the term "Fascism" is generally defined as _"authoritarian, nationalistic and extreme right wing"_.
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record...that definition is "generally" the definition of the ignorant left.
> 
> The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker until it finally ceases to exist at all (anarchy). You cannot have small, limited government fascism.
> 
> View attachment 431882
Click to expand...


Your denial and Fascist RW extremism has been duly noted!


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Who said it’s “disrespectful”? 10 years ago, the left-wing hyper-sensitive fascist cancel culture was just underway. Everything wasn’t “disrespectful” back then.



Calling a career woman who has achieved a Doctorate "Kiddo" isn't disrespectful?  

Here's the thing, when I was growing up, that kind of disrespect wouldn't have been tolerated.  

Of course, I remember the "Cancel Culture" when it was called "Good Manners".


----------



## Mac1958

DrLove said:


> I'm astounded to see that post-Trump ... This thread from 2016 yet lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Fascist was Trump? - University of Birmingham
> 
> 
> Ten important differences between Trump's leadership and fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.birmingham.ac.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, the term "Fascism" is generally defined as _"authoritarian, nationalistic and extreme right wing"_.


Have we had a definition yet of "EXTREME fascism" yet?

And EXTREME has to be in ALL CAPS.


----------



## DrLove

Mac1958 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm astounded to see that post-Trump ... This thread from 2016 yet lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Fascist was Trump? - University of Birmingham
> 
> 
> Ten important differences between Trump's leadership and fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.birmingham.ac.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, the term "Fascism" is generally defined as _"authoritarian, nationalistic and extreme right wing"_.
> 
> 
> 
> Have we had a definition yet of "EXTREME fascism" yet?
> 
> And EXTREME has to be in ALL CAPS.
Click to expand...


We’ll have to work on that, EXTREMESTS that we are


----------



## Mac1958

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm astounded to see that post-Trump ... This thread from 2016 yet lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Fascist was Trump? - University of Birmingham
> 
> 
> Ten important differences between Trump's leadership and fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.birmingham.ac.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, the term "Fascism" is generally defined as _"authoritarian, nationalistic and extreme right wing"_.
> 
> 
> 
> Have we had a definition yet of "EXTREME fascism" yet?
> 
> And EXTREME has to be in ALL CAPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ll have to work on that, EXTREMESTS that we are
Click to expand...

IT'S EXTRA SUPER EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU

NOT THAT WEAK NORMAL FASCISM


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the thing, when I was growing up, that kind of disrespect wouldn't have been tolerated.


Even in the 1970’s snowflake, *adults* were allowed to say whatever they wanted to say. It _would_ be “tolerated”. But back then, we taught the constitution in schools and the left didn’t hate the United States.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> IT'S EXTRA SUPER EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU. NOT THAT WEAK NORMAL FASCISM


Every ideology, issue, feeling, etc. has a _spectrum_, dumb shit. There are absolutely different levels of fascism. You’re just too dumb to know it.


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S EXTRA SUPER EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU. NOT THAT WEAK NORMAL FASCISM
> 
> 
> 
> Every ideology, issue, feeling, etc. has a _spectrum_, dumb shit. There are absolutely different levels of fascism. You’re just too dumb to know it.
Click to expand...

BUT YOU SAID EXTREME FASCISM 

AND YOU ALWAYS SPEAK DA TROOF

BEING A TRUMPSTER 'N ALL


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S EXTRA SUPER EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU. NOT THAT WEAK NORMAL FASCISM
> 
> 
> 
> Every ideology, issue, feeling, etc. has a _spectrum_, dumb shit. There are absolutely different levels of fascism. You’re just too dumb to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT YOU SAID EXTREME FASCISM
Click to expand...

Right. Extreme fascism. Not just some facets of fascism. Not just a moderate facet of fascism. The extreme end of fascism.

Again, if you weren’t so damn dumb, this wouldn’t be so difficult


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S EXTRA SUPER EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU. NOT THAT WEAK NORMAL FASCISM
> 
> 
> 
> Every ideology, issue, feeling, etc. has a _spectrum_, dumb shit. There are absolutely different levels of fascism. You’re just too dumb to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT YOU SAID EXTREME FASCISM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. Extreme fascism. Not just some facets of fascism. Not just a moderate facet of fascism. The extreme end of fascism.
> 
> Again, if you weren’t so damn dumb, this wouldn’t be so difficult
Click to expand...

The comical hyperbole of Trumpism, on display.  I love it.


----------



## BlueGin

RUNVS said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
Click to expand...

Yes. They have been changing definitions recently to support Marxist propaganda using CRT terms.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Even in the 1970’s snowflake, *adults* were allowed to say whatever they wanted to say. It _would_ be “tolerated”. But back then, we taught the constitution in schools and the left didn’t hate the United States.



Wow, you clearly weren't around in the 1970's....   

But that's kind of obvious.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, you clearly weren't around in the 1970's...


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, you clearly weren't around in the 1970's....


The next time Joseph (Stalin) gets something right, it will be the first time Joey got something right here on USMB


----------



## P@triot

Good luck trying to take my property, communists.

Spoiler alert: it will *not* end well. The first thing I'm handing over is the large volume of bullets I own.








						Paul Kengor: Abolition of Private Property Is at the Core of Communism
					

To define communism in a sentence it is best to use original words by Karl Marx and Friedrich ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

So the fascist left argues that it's a 1st Amendment right to burn the American flag, but burning a worthless "Black Lives Matter" banner is a "hate crime" 








						Proud Boys leader arrested for burning Black Lives Matter banner, police investigate as hate crime
					

A hate crime?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## dudmuck

republicans like to quote Hitler









						Newly sworn-in Republican lawmaker condemned by Holocaust Museum after Hitler quote
					

The U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum has condemned newly seated Rep. Mary Miller (R-Ill.) for saying earlier this week that Adolf Hitler was “right” about the value of influencing a nation’s youth.Ap…




					thehill.com
				




 ’Whoever has the youth has the future.’” , its a dog whistle to neo-nazis.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> republicans like to quote Hitler


Democrats like to *act* like Adolf Hitler


dudmuck said:


> ’Whoever has the youth has the future.’” , its a dog whistle to neo-nazis.


“Destroy Israel, hand it over to Palestine” is the ‘dog-whistle’ the left uses for their antisemitism.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> “Destroy Israel, hand it over to Palestine” is the ‘dog-whistle’ the left uses for their antisemitism.



The Palestinians are Semites. 

The Zionists are a bunch of Europeans who practice a bastardized version of the religion practiced in Palestine 2000 years ago.


----------



## P@triot

Fascists hate freedom of movement almost as much as they hate freedom of speech...








						Homeland Security Chairman Wants Capitol Rioters Placed on No-Fly List
					

Rep. Thompson, D-Miss., wants the names of all identified Capitol rioters to be put on the federal "no-fly list" to keep them off planes.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

It’s disturbing how quickly the left is spreading totalitarian fascism across the globe...








						UK Police fine citizens for lockdown breach Instagram posts, want new powers to enter homes
					

The escalation coincides with Britain's third national lockdown.




					reclaimthenet.org


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It’s disturbing how quickly the left is spreading totalitarian fascism across the globe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK Police fine citizens for lockdown breach Instagram posts, want new powers to enter homes
> 
> 
> The escalation coincides with Britain's third national lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reclaimthenet.org



Naw, man, what's disturbing is how your side has made disease prevention a cultural issue when it never should have been.  

The ironic thing is, you all got your wish.  People are largely ignoring lockdowns, which is why TRUMP PLAGUE  is spreading again.


----------



## P@triot

The first shots of the second Civil War were officially fired yesterday by Apple (of all organizations) and were followed up by Amazon, Google, and Twitter.

Charge all of them with collusion, racketeering, conspiracy, price-fixing, and more. Charge them now, and take over their organizations for criminal activity. Then break them up, handing over control to conservatives who respect the free market.








						Rep. Nunes Calls for Racketeering Investigation Into Big Tech Companies Following Parler Ban
					

A top Republican on Sunday called for a racketeering probe into large technology companies who over the weekend took action against Parler.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, man, what's disturbing is how your side has made disease prevention a cultural issue when it never should have been.


There is no "disease prevention" provision/clause in the US Constitution. And recognizing that has nothing to do with "cultural issues" and _everything_ to do with legal issues.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The first shots of the second Civil War were officially fired yesterday by Apple (of all organizations) and were followed up by Amazon, Google, and Twitter.
> 
> Charge all of them with collusion, racketeering, conspiracy, price-fixing, and more. Charge them now, and take over their organizations for criminal activity. Then break them up, handing over control to conservatives who respect the free market.



Uh, Guy a free market means that you can ban whoever you feel like banning.  

Here's an example you can think of.  

Think of Twitter as a Christian Bakery
And Trump as a gay couple wanting a Wedding Cake.  

Your side had no problem with Twitter and Facebook banning people when ISIS was using it to recruit disaffected young men to become domestic terrorists.... even turning them over to the authorities. 

The shoe hurts when it's on the other foot, doesn't it?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> There is no "disease prevention" provision/clause in the US Constitution. And recognizing that has nothing to do with "cultural issues" and _everything_ to do with legal issues.



Ahhh... Poodle, he's only for "Freedom" when it's his privileges.  

One more time.  Society is a constant balance between the common good and individual privileges.  For the most part, if what you are doing isn't hurting anyone, you should be allowed to do it.  

Going around spreading Covid when we are losing 4000 people a day isn't one of those cases, Poodle.


----------



## P@triot

Wonder what happened to the left’s favorite “public accommodation” laws?!? Ohhh the lawsuits here are going to be _epic_. Cannot wait until John Matze owns Amazon 








						Joe Concha: Big Tech’s suspensions of Parler create ‘a very dangerous place’
					

Fox News contributor Joe Concha slammmed Big Tech for actions taken against Parler by Amazon, Apple, and Google that caused the social media platform to shut down Monday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Ahhh... Poodle, he's only for "Freedom" when it's his privileges.
> 
> One more time.  Society is a constant balance between the common good and individual privileges.  For the most part, if what you are doing isn't hurting anyone, you should be allowed to do it.
> 
> Going around spreading Covid when we are losing 4000 people a day isn't one of those cases, Poodle.


Uhhh....”guy”....there is no “disease prevention” in the US Constitution. I know that upsets you because *A.* you’re a fascist and *B.* you’re fragile, but it is what it is. It’s the highest *law* in the land and it doesn’t change with the wind because you want to cry about it.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first shots of the second Civil War were officially fired yesterday by Apple (of all organizations) and were followed up by Amazon, Google, and Twitter.
> 
> Charge all of them with collusion, racketeering, conspiracy, price-fixing, and more. Charge them now, and take over their organizations for criminal activity. Then break them up, handing over control to conservatives who respect the free market.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Guy a free market means that you can ban whoever you feel like banning.
Click to expand...

Wait...what?!? What happened to your beloved “accommodation laws”?!? Oops!!! I’m going to expose your ignorance in the _next_ post. Stay tuned.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, Guy a free market means that you can ban whoever you feel like banning.
> 
> Here's an example you can think of.
> 
> Think of Twitter as a Christian Bakery
> And Trump as a gay couple wanting a Wedding Cake.


As usual, you create a strawman because you’re on the wrong side of the argument and you know it.

Here is an actual example you can think of: Twitter is a bakery. Trump is a gay couple wanting a cake. Twitter says “nope”. Ok. Fine. Trump will take his business to Parler. That’s the beauty of the free market!!!

But Twitter picks up the phone and tells the power company - shut off all electricity to the bakery Parler. Then Twitter calls the water company and tells them - shut off all water to Parler. Then Twitter calls the city and tells them - start construction in front of the Parler bakery and make sure nobody can get in.

That’s what just occurred. Companies illegally *conspired* and *colluded* to *stop* a competitor from operating in the free market. That was never legal. Ever. You can refuse a customer (I support that) but you cannot work to stop competition. That’s not the free market. That’s the fascism you desire.

I always enjoy exposing your lies and your ignorance, Joseph (Stalin)!


----------



## P@triot

Just look at the date on this thread. I’ve been screaming it for years. The left is a bunch of Nazi fascists who will not tolerate ideas, thoughts, or free speech. You know you’re fucked up when _other_ nations are condemning you about freedom.








						Leaders in Germany and France attack Twitter's move to ban President Trump, blast Big Tech for curbing free speech
					

'Problematic'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Death Angel

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Since the AMERICAN right believes in a nearly INVISIBLE federal government, the EUROPEAN definitions of left and right dont apply in AMERICA. Oppressive GODVERNMENT is ALWAYS left wing


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Wonder what happened to the left’s favorite “public accommodation” laws?!? Ohhh the lawsuits here are going to be _epic_. Cannot wait until John Matze owns Amazon



Here's what happened.  

They have terms of use.    

USMB has terms of use. 

you violate terms of use, you get banned.  

This isn't complicated. 



P@triot said:


> Uhhh....”guy”....there is no “disease prevention” in the US Constitution. I know that upsets you because *A.* you’re a fascist and *B.* you’re fragile, but it is what it is. It’s the highest *law* in the land and it doesn’t change with the wind because you want to cry about it.



Guy, the Constitution is not a suicide pact.  

What upsets me is that Covid was 100% worse than it needed to be because of idiots like you.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> That’s what just occurred. Companies illegally *conspired* and *colluded* to *stop* a competitor from operating in the free market. That was never legal. Ever. You can refuse a customer (I support that) but you cannot work to stop competition. That’s not the free market. That’s the fascism you desire.



They did nothing of the sort.  

Parler didn't comply with terms of use for aps...


----------



## dblack

P@triot said:


> That’s what just occurred. Companies illegally *conspired* and *colluded* to *stop* a competitor from operating in the free market. That was never legal.



No "competition" was stopped. And Trump was not silenced - he's just not allowed on their website. He's not allowed on mine either. In neither case are anyone's rights being violated. Parler was not silenced. Amazon just refused to host their website.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what just occurred. Companies illegally *conspired* and *colluded* to *stop* a competitor from operating in the free market. That was never legal. Ever. You can refuse a customer (I support that) but you cannot work to stop competition. That’s not the free market. That’s the fascism you desire.
> 
> 
> 
> They did nothing of the sort.
Click to expand...

That’s *exactly* what they did. Thanks for playing.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Parler didn't comply with terms of use for aps...


*1.* Like _everything_ else you post, that’s a blatant *lie

2.* They couldn’t even if they wanted to. Parler (just like Twitter) falls under *Section 230*, dumb ass. It protects them from being held accountable as “media” but it also prevents them from interfering in the posts/comments/etc. of their users.

You literally just make shit up every day here on USMB.


----------



## P@triot

dblack said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what just occurred. Companies illegally *conspired* and *colluded* to *stop* a competitor from operating in the free market. That was never legal.
> 
> 
> 
> No "competition" was stopped. And Trump was not silenced - he's just not allowed on their website.
Click to expand...

We’re talking about *Parler*, you high school dropout  

And _yes_, competition was “stopped”. They conspired to shut down competition. The lawsuits are going to be medieval. They’ve already been filed. Looking forward to John Matze owning Amazon!


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Here's what happened.
> 
> They have terms of use.
> 
> USMB has terms of use.
> 
> you violate terms of use, you get banned.
> 
> This isn't complicated.


It isn’t complicated. Unfortunately you’re ignorant and too lazy to turn on the news. That isn’t what happened at all. No “terms of service” were ever violated.

And you can’t lie your way out of this one. The documentation is all there for Parler. And they fall under *Section 230*, dumb ass.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> That’s *exactly* what they did. Thanks for playing.



Nope.  They refused to carry an application that violated their terms of service.  

You guys didn't whine when a bunch of companies refused to work with PornHub until they cleaned up their act.  

Same deal here.  the Big phone companies said, "Either start moderating your app, or we won't carry it.". 


Seems reasonable to most people. 



P@triot said:


> It isn’t complicated. Unfortunately you’re ignorant and too lazy to turn on the news. That isn’t what happened at all. No “terms of service” were ever violated.
> 
> And you can’t lie your way out of this one. The documentation is all there for Parler. And they fall under *Section 230*, dumb ass.



Section 230 is not a get out of jail free card, buddy.  Parler is allowing people to advocate all manners of violence that would get you kicked off Twitter, Facebook or even USMB.  

So they can either clean up their act, or no one will carry them.  I'm good with either.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Section 230 is not a get out of jail free card, buddy.  Parler is allowing people to advocate *all manners of violence* that would get you kicked off Twitter, Facebook or even USMB.


You *cannot* commit "violence" in the digital world 

You continue to just make shit up


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> You guys didn't whine when a bunch of companies refused to work with PornHub until they cleaned up their act.


Literally no idea what you're talking about, snowflake. I'm not aware of anything with "PornHub" so it's hard for me to whine one way or another.

Furthermore, I'm pretty sure whatever their situation was, multiple big tech companies did *not* conspire and collude to eliminate them as a competitor.


----------



## P@triot

The left has embrace fascism in its purest form. They will not tolerate anything short of complete and total subservience to their failed and fucked-up ideology.








						Dennis Prager: Capitol Siege Was 'Vile' but Left's Suppression of Free Speech Is Worse
					

Dennis Prager said that while the Capitol siege was "vile" the ongoing suppression of free speech in America by the left poses a bigger threat.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

I've been warning people for over a decade now. This is how the left thinks. They are _disturbed_ fucking fascists who want to eliminate anyone who will not be subservient to their fucked-up ideology.








						PBS staff attorney said gov't should take away children of Trump voters and put them in 'reeducation camps.' Now he's out of a job.
					

'We go for all the Republican voters, and Homeland Security will take their children away'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> You *cannot* commit "violence" in the digital world
> 
> You continue to just make shit up



No, but you can advocate it.   

And when some unstable person acts on what you say, you can be held liable.  That's the point you don't seem to get.  

This isn't even anything new.  Back in the 1950's, comic books were blamed for juvenile deliquency.  The result was the Comics industry instituted the Comic Book Code before the government could start censoring them. 

Same thing happened with the Music industry back in the 1980's.  Tipper Gore made a stink, and before they let the government start doing something, the industry imposed warning labels on albums.  

So what we are seeing here is an industry self-regulating.  Not only in limiting what apps are available, but what users can post.  My opinion, about damned time, too.  



P@triot said:


> I've been warning people for over a decade now. This is how the left thinks. They are _disturbed_ fucking fascists who want to eliminate anyone who will not be subservient to their fucked-up ideology.



Wow, sounds like he was trolling wingnuts, not that he was saying anything serious.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Same thing happened with the Music industry back in the 1980's.  Tipper Gore made a stink, and before they let the government start doing something, the industry imposed warning labels on albums.


Bwahahaha!! Well Parler put “warning labels” on their terms of service. It said, “warning, we provide free speech which is triggering to fascists”.

Thanks for playing

You’re so desperate at this point, you’re trying to equate “warning labels” which on no way oppressed the free speech of music artists to literally shutting down a competitor.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been warning people for over a decade now. This is how the left thinks. They are _disturbed_ fucking fascists who want to eliminate anyone who will not be subservient to their fucked-up ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, sounds like he was trolling wingnuts, not that he was saying anything serious.
Click to expand...

Wow...history has proven me *100% correct*. But what else is new?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha!! Well Parler put “warning labels” on their terms of service. It said, “warning, we provide free speech which is triggering to fascists”.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> You’re so desperate at this point, you’re trying to equate “warning labels” which on no way oppressed the free speech of music artists to literally shutting down a competitor.



Actually, it definitely did... in that something that rated a warning label was a lot less likely to be marketable. 

The internet is cleaning up it's act before the government does.   This is actually a good thing. 



P@triot said:


> Wow...history has proven me *100% correct*. But what else is new?



I thought you were talking about the PBS Guy. 

Nobody takes you seriously, Poodle.


----------



## P@triot

Jack embraced the ignorant left-wing ideology, and as such, has hired only those who share his views.

Like all fascists, Twitter is intent on achieving political goals through silencing anyone who doesn’t embrace their failed ideology.








						Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Temporarily Suspended by Twitter
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) announced her personal Twitter account was temporarily suspended by the social media company. According ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has become so extremely fascist they won’t even allow people to talk to _themselves_ anymore...








						Fa**ot Bomb Apology From Golfer Justin Thomas Doesn’t Cut It
					

Only action can counter homophobia




					medium.com


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left has become so extremely fascist they won’t even allow people to talk to _themselves_ anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fa**ot Bomb Apology From Golfer Justin Thomas Doesn’t Cut It
> 
> 
> Only action can counter homophobia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium.com



Hey Buttsoiler, your thread title refers to "Liberal".  How come you're derailing to "the left" and frickin' GOLF?

You do know Golf is a game that isn't even related to politics ---- right?

Huh Buttsoiler?

Hello?


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Jack embraced the ignorant left-wing ideology, and as such, has hired only those who share his views.
> 
> Like all fascists, Twitter is intent on achieving political goals through silencing anyone who doesn’t embrace their failed ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Temporarily Suspended by Twitter
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) announced her personal Twitter account was temporarily suspended by the social media company. According ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



Twatter has an "_ideology"_ now Buttsoiler?

Why don't you take a moment to essplain to the class what the fuck a Narcissism phone app has to do with "Liberalism", Buttsoiler.


----------



## Pogo

Death Angel said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the AMERICAN right believes in a nearly INVISIBLE federal government, the EUROPEAN definitions of left and right dont apply in AMERICA. Oppressive GODVERNMENT is ALWAYS left wing
Click to expand...


That's exactly the kind of nonsensical shit that drove the OP off this board under his previous name, "Rottweiler".
(Rottweiler... Buttsoiler)

In that previous name he actually sat on this board and tried to tell me, directly, that the difference between ideological "left" and "right" is....... wait for it.......................... "HOW BIG THE GOVERNMENT IS".

He was laughed off the board and changed his name.  That's why he gave you a knob job for this post; he's as dumb as you are about political science.


----------



## P@triot

Exactly how Adolf Hitler and the Nazis got started. The left has embraced fascism in its purest form...








						Former Facebook Exec Calls For OANN, Newsmax to be Deplatformed: ‘We Have to Turn Down the Capability of Conservative Influencers to Reach Huge Audiences’ (VIDEO) - Conservative News Daily
					

Former Facebook Exec Calls For OANN, Newsmax to be Deplatformed: ‘We Have to Turn Down the Capability of Conservative Influencers to Reach Huge Audiences’ (VIDEO)



					www.conservativenewsdaily.net


----------



## danielpalos

It is right wingers on this very board who embrace the most fascism.  There are simply not enough morals to go around on the right wing and their false witness bearing proves it.


----------



## P@triot

It's going to be _glorious_ when John Matze owns Amazon!


> In response, Parler is suing Amazon for antitrust violations, breach of contract, and unlawful business interference











						Parler CEO optimistic about social network's full return by 'end of the month'
					

"I'm confident that by the end of the month, we'll be back up"




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It's going to be _glorious_ when John Matze owns Amazon!
> 
> 
> 
> In response, Parler is suing Amazon for antitrust violations, breach of contract, and unlawful business interference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parler CEO optimistic about social network's full return by 'end of the month'
> 
> 
> "I'm confident that by the end of the month, we'll be back up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
Click to expand...


Poodle keeps thinking "Happy Place, Happy Place" 




Reality.  Amazon can crush Parler like a bug.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Reality.  Amazon can crush Parler like a bug.


And the US government is about to crush Amazon like slimy snail


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has become so extremely fascist they won’t even allow people to talk to _themselves_ anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fa**ot Bomb Apology From Golfer Justin Thomas Doesn’t Cut It
> 
> 
> Only action can counter homophobia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Buttsoiler, your thread title refers to "Liberal".  How come you're derailing to "the left" and frickin' GOLF?
> 
> You do know Golf is a game that isn't even related to politics ---- right?
> 
> Huh Buttsoiler?
> 
> Hello?
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack embraced the ignorant left-wing ideology, and as such, has hired only those who share his views.
> 
> Like all fascists, Twitter is intent on achieving political goals through silencing anyone who doesn’t embrace their failed ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Temporarily Suspended by Twitter
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) announced her personal Twitter account was temporarily suspended by the social media company. According ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twatter has an "_ideology"_ now Buttsoiler?
> 
> Why don't you take a moment to essplain to the class what the fuck a Narcissism phone app has to do with "Liberalism", Buttsoiler.
Click to expand...


Still no answers huh Buttsoiler?


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Since facism is an extreme right wing form of government, perhaps you should learn the definition of facism to start.  From the Enclyclopedia Brittanica:









						fascism | Definition, Meaning, Characteristics, Examples, & History
					

fascism,  political ideology and mass movement that dominated many parts of central, southern, and eastern Europe between 1919 and 1945 and that also had adherents in western Europe, the United States, South Africa, Japan, Latin America, and the Middle East. Europe’s first fascist leader, Benito...



					www.britannica.com
				







> Although fascist parties and movements differed significantly from one another, they had many characteristics in common, including extreme militaristic nationalism, contempt for electoral democracy and political and cultural liberalism, a belief in natural social hierarchy and the rule of elites,



Did you see the part about facism holding *"contempt for electoral democracy and political and cultural liberalism*"

How can liberals be marching towards contempt for liberalism?


----------



## HenryBHough

Someone projecting their bowel problem on others seems to have grown more than a little frantic just now.  Facing a Depends shortage down there?


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Since facism is an extreme right wing form of government, perhaps you should learn the definition of facism to start.  From the Enclyclopedia Brittanica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fascism | Definition, Meaning, Characteristics, Examples, & History
> 
> 
> fascism,  political ideology and mass movement that dominated many parts of central, southern, and eastern Europe between 1919 and 1945 and that also had adherents in western Europe, the United States, South Africa, Japan, Latin America, and the Middle East. Europe’s first fascist leader, Benito...
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com


“Contempt for democracy” _perfectly_ defines the left. Throw in their use of violence to achieve their political goals, their attempt to completely eliminate free speech, and the propaganda they peddle (like you just did), and it’s proof that you people have embraced fascism in its purest form.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Since facism is an extreme right wing form of government, perhaps you should learn the definition of facism to start.  From the Enclyclopedia Brittanica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fascism | Definition, Meaning, Characteristics, Examples, & History
> 
> 
> fascism,  political ideology and mass movement that dominated many parts of central, southern, and eastern Europe between 1919 and 1945 and that also had adherents in western Europe, the United States, South Africa, Japan, Latin America, and the Middle East. Europe’s first fascist leader, Benito...
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com


“Hatred of socialism and communism” 

NAZI is short for National *Socialist*


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since facism is an extreme right wing form of government, perhaps you should learn the definition of facism to start.  From the Enclyclopedia Brittanica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fascism | Definition, Meaning, Characteristics, Examples, & History
> 
> 
> fascism,  political ideology and mass movement that dominated many parts of central, southern, and eastern Europe between 1919 and 1945 and that also had adherents in western Europe, the United States, South Africa, Japan, Latin America, and the Middle East. Europe’s first fascist leader, Benito...
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Hatred of socialism and communism”
> 
> NAZI is short for National *Socialist*
Click to expand...


You should actually study history instead of just repeating conservatives lies and bullshit.

Hilter took over the German National Socialist Party, but he wasn't a socialist.  He hated socialism.  He wanted to the change the name but his advisors said it would fool people into thinking he was pro worker.  

Chamberlain and others appeased Hitler, and allowed him to annex Poland and Austria, because they considered Hitler a bullward against communism, since he so virulently opposed Stalin and the communists.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> And the US government is about to crush Amazon like slimy snail



With Biden in charge? Not likely.  

You realize you guys aren't in charge anymore after tomorrow, right?


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Hilter took over the German National Socialist Party, but he wasn't a socialist.  He hated socialism.  He wanted to the change the name but his advisors said it would fool people into thinking he was pro worker.


You are ignorant. Under Hitler, production was controlled by the state (with a few exceptions). Hitler was a socialist. NAZI is short for National Socialist.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the US government is about to crush Amazon like slimy snail
> 
> 
> 
> With Biden in charge? Not likely.
Click to expand...

My bad. I always forget that you don't understand how your own government works.

The lawsuits will not go through the Executive Branch, kitty. They will go through the judicial branch. The branch completely stocked by *President Trump*. You would understand all of this better if you hadn't dropped out of high school.

Amazon broke the law in a very big way. They are _fucked_.


----------



## P@triot

The left fears free speech for a very good reason. The same reason that the communists, socialists, etc. all fear free speech. It exposes their lies and evil deeds.








						Why the Left Has to Suppress Free Speech
					

The left suppresses free speech because it has to. If there is free speech, there is dissent. And if there is dissent, there is no more left.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## MadDog

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Most definitions agree that fascism is authoritarian and promotes nationalism at all costs

Hmmm, nationalism at all costs?  Is that anything like America first?  Make America Great Again?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> You are ignorant. Under Hitler, production was controlled by the state (with a few exceptions). Hitler was a socialist. NAZI is short for National Socialist.



Actually, under Hitler, the big corporations did very well. Krupp, Siemens, etc.  Even big American companies got into the act.  IBM sold Hitler the data systems to track how many people they were killing in the concentration camps. 









						7 Popular Brands That Owe Some Of Their Current Success To Their Nazi Ties
					

These companies made fortunes and grew to what they are today with help from Hitler.




					allthatsinteresting.com
				












						How Big Business Bailed Out the Nazis
					

A tragic tale of what can go wrong when profits are entangled with politics.




					www.brennancenter.org
				




Hitler only came to power because he cut a deal with the industrialists, and they were ALL IN on Nazism and everything Hitler did.  



P@triot said:


> My bad. I always forget that you don't understand how your own government works.
> 
> The lawsuits will not go through the Executive Branch, kitty. They will go through the judicial branch. The branch completely stocked by *President Trump*. You would understand all of this better if you hadn't dropped out of high school.
> 
> Amazon broke the law in a very big way. They are _fucked_.



Nope, they really aren't.   The funny thing is, all those guys Trump put in the courts are Corporate Lackeys.  

Amazon has revenues of 96.15 BILLION.  

Parler employs a whole 30 people.  

You just aren't very smart, are you?  



,


----------



## P@triot

MadDog said:


> Most definitions agree that fascism is authoritarian and promotes nationalism at all costs


Most experts agree that fascism is most defined by totalitarianism. You cannot have small, limited government totalitarianism.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Amazon has revenues of 96.15 BILLION.


And yet little 'ole whack-job AOC ran them the fuck out of New York


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The funny thing is, all those guys Trump put in the courts are Corporate Lackeys.


The sad thing is, that's the false narrative of the ignorant who were easily indoctrinated by left-wing propaganda.

The *truth* is, Trump staked the courts with law-abiding justices who will uphold the US Constitution and the law of the United States.


----------



## HenryBHough

OK, Mel....

Time to update the lyrics:


----------



## P@triot

Gee...I've only been saying that for more than a decade now.








						Ideological Alignment Pushing America Toward Totalitarianism, Experts Warn
					

News Analysis: The formation of a totalitarian state is just about complete in America, according to several experts on modern totalitarian ideologies.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## MadDog

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, all those guys Trump put in the courts are Corporate Lackeys.
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is, that's the false narrative of the ignorant who were easily indoctrinated by left-wing propaganda.
> 
> The *truth* is, Trump staked the courts with law-abiding justices who will uphold the US Constitution and the law of the United States.
Click to expand...

It was nice to see their allegiance was to the Constitution and not to Trump, much to his surprise.


----------



## skye

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




I agree, but lets not forget, the liberal march is not only towards fascism like you explain , but  towards communism too.

Xi  and Communist China  are celebrating the Biden  puppet they  put  in the White House. Sad, I know


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but lets not forget, the liberal march is not only towards fascism like you explain , but  towards communism too.
> 
> Xi  and Communist China  are celebrating the Biden  puppet they  put  in the White House. Sad, I know
> 
> View attachment 446197
Click to expand...


Buttsoiler has his head up his ass, tossing terms about he'll never in his life understand.  Liberalism and fascism are the opposite of each other.  They're mutually exclusive.  Buttsoiler is too goddam stupid to figure that out.  Hence this bullshit thread.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> MadDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitions agree that fascism is authoritarian and promotes nationalism at all costs
> 
> 
> 
> Most experts agree that fascism is most defined by totalitarianism. You cannot have small, limited government totalitarianism.
Click to expand...


Sure fascism is totalitarian, but it is a coalition of the wealthy elite, like military, bankers, aristocracy, and corporations, so fascist NEVER take over corporations.  They are supported BY the corporations and the corporations in effect take over government.  That is very right wing.

What has you confused is that the left can also take over government, and since the left is supported by and represents the poor, working mases, a leftist takeover does tend to take over corporations.  But that is an extreme form of socialism or communism.  And the exact opposite of fascism.  Fascism is right wing.  Hitler and Mussolini did nothing at all to harm any corporation.  He made sure they have plenty of profits, workers, resources, etc. He never told them what to do, and their profits skyrocketed during WWII because they have insurance in case of bombings.


----------



## Rigby5

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but lets not forget, the liberal march is not only towards fascism like you explain , but  towards communism too.
> 
> Xi  and Communist China  are celebrating the Biden  puppet they  put  in the White House. Sad, I know
> 
> View attachment 446197
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buttsoiler has his head up his ass, tossing terms about he'll never in his life understand.  Liberalism and fascism are the opposite of each other.  They're mutually exclusive.  Buttsoiler is too goddam stupid to figure that out.  Hence this bullshit thread.
Click to expand...


Leftists are more socialist poor workers, and right wing are more fascist, wealthy elite.
Liberals tend to be left wing socialists, but liberal really means more individual liberties and not really have an economic aspect.


----------



## Rigby5

skye said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but lets not forget, the liberal march is not only towards fascism like you explain , but  towards communism too.
> 
> Xi  and Communist China  are celebrating the Biden  puppet they  put  in the White House. Sad, I know
> 
> View attachment 446197
Click to expand...


Not really.
Liberal really only means individual liberties.
It does not means communism or socialism really.
Right wing Libertarians are a subject of liberals for example.
The only reason why many liberals are leftists these days is that corporations and the wealthy elite are taking over, so liberals are tending to side with the majority of poor workers, who are leftists.


----------



## MadDog

Rigby5 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but lets not forget, the liberal march is not only towards fascism like you explain , but  towards communism too.
> 
> Xi  and Communist China  are celebrating the Biden  puppet they  put  in the White House. Sad, I know
> 
> View attachment 446197
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> Liberal really only means individual liberties.
> It does not means communism or socialism really.
> Right wing Libertarians are a subject of liberals for example.
> The only reason why many liberals are leftists these days is that corporations and the wealthy elite are taking over, so liberals are tending to side with the majority of poor workers, who are leftists.
Click to expand...

Yep, that’s why Hitler et al included Socialist in the party’s name.  They used that to attract left wing workers to the party.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Sure fascism is totalitarian, but it is a coalition of the wealthy elite, like military, bankers, aristocracy, and corporations, *so fascist NEVER take over corporations*.


Adolf Hitler and the Nazis did. So unless you think they weren’t fascist.


Rigby5 said:


> What has you confused is that the left can also take over government, and since the left is supported by and represents the poor, working mases, a leftist takeover does tend to take over corporations.


Well that’s a bizarre take...all I ever hear is the left calling to “take over” corporations.


Rigby5 said:


> Hitler and Mussolini did nothing at all to harm any corporation. * He made sure they have plenty of profits, workers, resources, etc*.


Wow. That sure sounds a lot like socialism. Government controlling the means of production. Which would make a whole lot of sense since Nazi stood for National Socialist.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Leftists are more socialist poor workers, and right wing are more fascist, wealthy elite.


Again...you cannot have small, limited government totalitarianism. It is literally not possible.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The sad thing is, that's the false narrative of the ignorant who were easily indoctrinated by left-wing propaganda.
> 
> The *truth* is, Trump staked the courts with law-abiding justices who will uphold the US Constitution and the law of the United States.



yeah, you keep telling yourself that.  The reality is, Trump is a plutocrat, and his plutocratic judges aren't going to do anything to upset rich people.   



P@triot said:


> And yet little 'ole whack-job AOC ran them the fuck out of New York



Really?  









						Amazon to open another fulfillment center in New York
					

The 1-million-square-foot center will employ 800 people.




					www.syracuse.com
				












						We got inside New York City's first Amazon fulfillment center, where thousands of people work in a building large enough for 18 football fields
					

We went inside Amazon's state-of-the-art New York City fulfillment center, the first of its kind in the state of New York. Take a look!




					www.businessinsider.com
				




AOC is hiding under your bed, and she's going to pop out and get you tonight, Poodle.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists are more socialist poor workers, and right wing are more fascist, wealthy elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...you cannot have small, limited government totalitarianism. It is literally not possible.
> 
> View attachment 446244
Click to expand...


Buttsoiler, get the fuck outta here with your fake-school Googly Image bullshit.  Nobody in the world ever put Naziism on the left and nobody who's sat for one day in a civics or PoliSci class would step in what you just stepped in with this jagoff ignorance.

Member when you sat on this board as "Rottweiler" and tried to tell me, with a straight face, that the difference between political "right" and "left" was "how big the government is"?  

Member how you embarrassed yourself so bad you had to run away and change your name after that?  And yet, here you are again expecting different results.  UNreal.

You know ABSOLUTELY NOTHING of what you plop here, Buttsoiler.  And you haven't bothered to learn anything in recent years.


----------



## P@triot

"Deprogramming"? Oh yeah...a *fascists* favorite term.








						Kid Rock has special message for liberals and media who think 'deprogramming' Trump supporters is a good idea
					

How about that




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

So just like Twitter, Facebook, and Google have all done with the Dumbocrat Party? The left has completely and totally embraced fascism in its purest form...


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet little 'ole whack-job AOC ran them the fuck out of New York
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon to open another fulfillment center in New York
> 
> 
> The 1-million-square-foot center will employ 800 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.syracuse.com
Click to expand...

Yes, Kitty. _Really_. 








						Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Celebrated Amazon Pulling Out of New York––But the Governor Says It Cost the City 25,000 Jobs
					

The spat lays bare a growing divide ahead of presidential primaries over corporate ties




					time.com


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> AOC is hiding under your bed, and she's going to pop out and get you tonight, Poodle.


Hey I don’t blame you one bit for being deeply ashamed that you sit on the same side as someone _that_ dumb. I would be too!


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> So just like Twitter, Facebook, and Google have all done with the Dumbocrat Party? The left has completely and totally embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> View attachment 447263



So now you are against big corporations?  Really?   You used to think big corporations were wonderful when they were abusing other people.  

Now they are taking away something you like, and you are whining like an Occupy Wall Street Hippy. 

Welcome to the club, buddy.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Hey I don’t blame you one bit for being deeply ashamed that you sit on the same side as someone _that_ dumb. I would be too!



I've said I think AOC is an idiot. 

But she's a fucking Rhodes Scholar compared to Trump.  
Or Ted Cruz who thinks the Paris Accords were about the people of Paris approving something.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So now you are against big corporations?


Not even a little. Where did you come up with that bat-shit crazy idea?

I am, however, very much against government picking winners and losers in the "free" market (which ceases to be free at that point) or joining forces with corporations to achieve what they would otherwise be prevented from achieving by the US Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> I've said I think AOC is an idiot.


Dude...I'm impressed. That is literally the first accurate thing you've said on USMB (that I can recall anyway, you _might_ have had one other).


JoeB131 said:


> But she's a fucking Rhodes Scholar compared to Trump.


You know what's weird though? Trump became a billionaire (conquered the business world), became a hit reality tv host (conquered the entertainment world), and became the only human in history to be elected President of the United States without ever having held any other public office (conquered the political world).

And what did AOC achieve? She was pouring alcohol for alcoholics (which in itself is really gross - like a drug dealer providing drugs to drug addicts).

One would think those two would be completely reversed if AOC was a "Rhodes Scholar" compared to President Trump.


----------



## P@triot

The fascist left will never be satisfied until they can bring Chinese totalitarian government control to the United States...








						Parler Decries 'Reprehensible' Attack on CEO's Family, Wife After House Oversight's FBI Demand
					

Parler, a social media company favored by conservatives, has asserted that CEO John Matze's family and wife have ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The fascist left will never be satisfied until they can bring Chinese totalitarian government control to the United States...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parler Decries 'Reprehensible' Attack on CEO's Family, Wife After House Oversight's FBI Demand
> 
> 
> Parler, a social media company favored by conservatives, has asserted that CEO John Matze's family and wife have ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



Here's Buttsoiler once again conflating "Liberal" with "the left" (because he still can't figure out the difference) and wailing about 'Chinese totalitarian government" ..... by quoting a Chinese cult website.

Buttsoiler be all like


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said I think AOC is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...I'm impressed. That is literally the first accurate thing you've said on USMB (that I can recall anyway, you _might_ have had one other).
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But she's a fucking Rhodes Scholar compared to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's weird though? Trump became a billionaire (conquered the business world), became a hit reality tv host (conquered the entertainment world), and became the only human in history to be elected President of the United States without ever having held any other public office (conquered the political world).
> 
> And what did AOC achieve? She was pouring alcohol for alcoholics (which in itself is really gross - like a drug dealer providing drugs to drug addicts).
> 
> One would think those two would be completely reversed if AOC was a "Rhodes Scholar" compared to President Trump.
Click to expand...


Lemme fix that for ya Buttoiler.

Rump proclaimed himself to be a billionaire (and you bought it) after Daddy handed him umpteen million bucks, destroyed the USFL, failed at casinos and multiple other businesses, and then because you're so easily impressed, you think appearing on TV is "conquering the entertainment world"   As if that's some kind of 'accomplishment'.

Oh by the way Buttsoiler wanna tell the class what public office Washington held before he got elected President?  How 'bout  Zachary Taylor/  How 'bout Grant?  Taft? Hoover? Eisenhower?

SMH  Rumpbots


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Not even a little. Where did you come up with that bat-shit crazy idea?
> 
> I am, however, very much against government picking winners and losers in the "free" market (which ceases to be free at that point) or joining forces with corporations to achieve what they would otherwise be prevented from achieving by the US Constitution.




But that's not what you were complaining about.

You were complaining about Facebook and Twitter using their power to help Democrats... See. here's your quote.



P@triot said:


> So just like Twitter, Facebook, and Google have all done with the Dumbocrat Party? The left has completely and totally embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> View attachment 447263



You even threw in a Mussolini quote that made the same point.  

So I can kind of get it.  You were all for Big Corporations running roughshod over workers for years, but now that the Republicans have completely lost their fucking minds, the big Corporations you've empowered have decided that Democrats are the safer bet.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> You know what's weird though? Trump became a billionaire (conquered the business world), became a hit reality tv host (conquered the entertainment world), and became the only human in history to be elected President of the United States without ever having held any other public office (conquered the political world).



uh, Trump inherited his money... he didn't earn it.  This is a guy who declared bankruptcy a bunch of times, ran up a lot of bad debt, got government bailouts and then got a TV show to make him look good. 

Uh, fucking Tila Tequila had a fucking Reality TV Show.  





Reality TV can elevate any toad.  Shit, they could probably give you a reality TV show and you'd look less crazy with selective editing. 

Fuck, Trump's show was a farce.  After a certain point, getting young business graduates to debase themselves wasn't entertaining enough, so he got a bunch of D-list celebrities instead.  Something kind of surreal about watching Trump direct Gary Busey to overcome his brain injury and do something business like. 



P@triot said:


> And what did AOC achieve? She was pouring alcohol for alcoholics (which in itself is really gross - like a drug dealer providing drugs to drug addicts).



Wow.  So you never go to a bar and you think anyone who goes to one is an "alcoholic"? Really?  I think this says tons about your socialization skills.  



P@triot said:


> One would think those two would be completely reversed if AOC was a "Rhodes Scholar" compared to President Trump.



Um, no....  AOC has some goofy ideas, but I put that more up to youth and inexperience.  

Trump is just an outright idiot, who has been largely sheltered form the real world by his wealth.  Someone with his mental issues (Narcissism, paranoia) wouldn't last five minutes in the business world if he didn't start out rich.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> The fascist left will never be satisfied until they can bring Chinese totalitarian government control to the United States...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parler Decries 'Reprehensible' Attack on CEO's Family, Wife After House Oversight's FBI Demand
> 
> 
> Parler, a social media company favored by conservatives, has asserted that CEO John Matze's family and wife have ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


Right wingers simply can't handle "free speech"; all they prefer to do is insurrect against the Union instead of come up with fine and wonderful, free market Capitalism solutions. 

_Every person may freely speak, write and publish his or her sentiments on all subjects, being responsible for the abuse of this right. A law may not restrain or abridge liberty of speech or press._


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> But that's not what you were complaining about.


That’s exactly what I was complaining about. Government using private corporations to get around the US Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So I can kind of get it.  You were all for Big Corporations running roughshod over workers for years, but now that the Republicans have completely lost their fucking minds, the big Corporations you've empowered have decided that Democrats are the safer bet.


I _love_ when you try to convince yourself that other people actually agree with your bat-shit crazy communism. You’re just dripping with desperation every time you resort to that tactic.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, fucking Tila Tequila had a fucking Reality TV Show.


And? Never heard of her. I said Trump had a successful tv show. I also forgot top-selling author. So he conquered the literary world as well!

Damn that dude is fucking incredible. Literally anything he touches turns to gold instantly. Special guy. Unimaginable talent.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Reality TV can elevate any toad.


And yet neither you nor AOC have ever achieved one. Hmmm...thing about what _that_ says based on your comment there. 

Also, I didn’t say that *President Trump* had a “show”. I said he had a *hit* show. A _hit_ show. Key word. Incredible ratings. Very few people achieve that.


----------



## lg325

This is what I learned in school about the political spectrum.  Liberals and Conservatives would be in the limited government area.


----------



## danielpalos

lg325 said:


> View attachment 448017This is what I learned in school about the political spectrum.  Liberals and Conservatives would be in the limited government area.


Who said right wingers are for the rule of law, individual rights, or a free economy?

Right wingers don't seem to want the rule of law of equal protection of the laws, or individual rights of the Poor, or an economy free of the national socialism of alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror which are nowhere to be found in our federal Constitution.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> That’s exactly what I was complaining about. Government using private corporations to get around the US Constitution.



But that's not what happened here.  What happened here was that private corporations decides (four years too late as far as I'm concerned) that they were no longer going to allow hate speech and Trump's lies to continue. 

The government didn't do this, they did this themselves. 



P@triot said:


> And yet neither you nor AOC have ever achieved one. Hmmm...thing about what _that_ says based on your comment there.
> 
> Also, I didn’t say that *President Trump* had a “show”. I said he had a *hit* show. A _hit_ show. Key word. Incredible ratings. Very few people achieve that.



Why would I WANT to be on a reality TV show?  Frankly, I guess they were awesome for Trump, a malignant narcissist who needs validation because his daddy didn't hug him enough.  But most normal people don't need to have a camera follow them around to make sure they're still real. 

The Apprentice was hardly a "hit".  In fact, they abandoned the original concept pretty quickly, after only about three years, and replaced it with the "Celebrity Apprentice", a show where they found washed up D-listers and put them on TV to let Trump humiliate them.  

I mean, being humiliated by Trump has a bit more dignity than eating worms on _Fear Factor_... but honestly, playing on people's desperation isn't a good look.


----------



## P@triot

Fascists are all about mind-control and “deprogramming” anyone who doesn’t embrace their fucked-up ideology...








						Report: Backlash hits Katie Couric's future plans over 'deprogram' Trump supporters remark
					

'And the question is how are we going to really almost deprogram these people who have signed up for the cult of Trump'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Fascists are all about mind-control and “deprogramming” anyone who doesn’t embrace their fucked-up ideology...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Backlash hits Katie Couric's future plans over 'deprogram' Trump supporters remark
> 
> 
> 'And the question is how are we going to really almost deprogram these people who have signed up for the cult of Trump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Frankly, the only way to describe Trump Supporters are a comparison to a cult.  Bush and Reagan didn't enjoy this level of Koolaid Drinking, singing while the compound is burning down around them support.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, fucking Tila Tequila had a fucking Reality TV Show.
> 
> 
> 
> And? Never heard of her. I said Trump had a successful tv show. I also forgot top-selling author. So he conquered the literary world as well!
> 
> Damn that dude is fucking incredible. Literally anything he touches turns to gold instantly. Special guy. Unimaginable talent.
Click to expand...

Cheeses Fucking Christ on a Cracker Buttsoiler, Kevin Fucking Trudeau "sold books", that doesn't make him fucking "literary".  Rump's "books"?  GHOSTWRITTEN.  At least one of them by Mary, his niece.  The one suing him for embezzling away the family's inheritance.

Holy SHIT if stupidity were sand you'd be the freaking Pyramids.

And still no answer to post 1569 I see.  We'll give it another week.  Month.  Year.  Maybe we'll hand it off to whatever your next name is after you run away from this one.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Frankly, the only way to describe Trump Supporters are a comparison to a cult.  Bush and Reagan didn't enjoy this level of Koolaid Drinking, singing *while the compound is burning down around them support*.


The _only_ people who view record-low unemployment, record market highs, increased wealth, and energy independence as “a compound burning down around them” is the ignorant Obama communist cult.


----------



## P@triot

You cannot impeach a person who doesn’t hold public office. Seriously man, if they left got any damn dumber, they wouldn’t be able to feed themselves.








						45 Republican Senators Vote Against Trump Impeachment Trial, Say It's Unconstitutional
					

Forty-five Republican senators voted against holding an impeachment trial of former President Donald Trump over his remarks at ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The _only_ people who view record-low unemployment, record market highs, increased wealth, and energy independence as “a compound burning down around them” is the ignorant Obama communist cult.



Uh, guy, you can't pretend that 2020 didn't happen.  

Trump inherited a good economy and eventually found a way to fuck it up despite the best efforts of everyone else. 



P@triot said:


> You cannot impeach a person who doesn’t hold public office. Seriously man, if they left got any damn dumber, they wouldn’t be able to feed themselves.



Except it's already been done when the Sec. of War was impeached in the 1870's after he resigned.  

Let's see if they are so keen to avoid the subject when the trial starts.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot impeach a person who doesn’t hold public office. Seriously man, if they left got any damn dumber, they wouldn’t be able to feed themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's already been done when the Sec. of War was impeached in the 1870's after he resigned.
Click to expand...

Well since Ted Bundy raped and murdered women, I’m assuming you think _that_ is “legal” as well? 

Must because something happened, doesn’t mean it was legal or logical.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _only_ people who view record-low unemployment, record market highs, increased wealth, and energy independence as “a compound burning down around them” is the ignorant Obama communist cult.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, you can't pretend that 2020 didn't happen.
> 
> Trump inherited a good economy and eventually found a way to fuck it up despite the best efforts of everyone else.
Click to expand...

Trump *didn’t* shut down the economy - the Dumbocrats did. Idiots like Governor Gavin Newsome (D) of California who closed all restaurants, bars, clubs, gyms, etc. against the will of the people.

So uh, guy, you can’t pretend like your party didn’t wreck the economy. Cause they did. As usual.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _only_ people who view record-low unemployment, record market highs, increased wealth, and energy independence as “a compound burning down around them” is the ignorant Obama communist cult.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, you can't pretend that 2020 didn't happen.
> 
> Trump inherited a good economy and eventually found a way to fuck it up despite the best efforts of everyone else.
Click to expand...

Just a quick reminder for you how the Dumbocrats fucked up the United States in 2020:


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Well since Ted Bundy raped and murdered women, I’m assuming you think _that_ is “legal” as well?
> 
> Must because something happened, doesn’t mean it was legal or logical.



That was...um, weird, even for you, Poodle.  

The point is, impeachments after an official has left office have happened.  It's not a legal issue.  

So I want to put this to you.  If you acquit Trump, you've pretty much declared it legal to incite a riot against Congress.    So imagine President Harris, gathering a mob of Antifa and BLM outside Congress, threatening them with a riot if they don't vote her way on stuff.  

I mean, you've said that is acceptable now. 



P@triot said:


> Just a quick reminder for you how the Dumbocrats fucked up the United States in 2020:



Yes, Poodle, all 400,000 deaths happened because someone saw an arthouse film!   

Not because the President called it a hoax, failed to quarantine people, lied about it going away by Easter, lied about it going away when it got warm, told people to inject bleach and consume fish-tank cleaner, held super-spreader events...


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Trump *didn’t* shut down the economy - the Dumbocrats did. Idiots like Governor Gavin Newsome (D) of California who closed all restaurants, bars, clubs, gyms, etc. against the will of the people.
> 
> So uh, guy, you can’t pretend like your party didn’t wreck the economy. Cause they did. As usual.



They closed down the economy (actually, the economy closed itself down because people didn't want to go out and businesses didn't want to keep people infecting each other) because Trump failed to contain the virus.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _only_ people who view record-low unemployment, record market highs, increased wealth, and energy independence as “a compound burning down around them” is the ignorant Obama communist cult.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, you can't pretend that 2020 didn't happen.
> 
> Trump inherited a good economy and eventually found a way to fuck it up despite the best efforts of everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump *didn’t* shut down the economy - the Dumbocrats did. Idiots like Governor Gavin Newsome (D) of California who closed all restaurants, bars, clubs, gyms, etc. against the will of the people.
> 
> So uh, guy, you can’t pretend like your party didn’t wreck the economy. Cause they did. As usual.
Click to expand...

It is right wingers who pretend the pandemic is a Hoax.  Do right wingers care more about the Profit than the People?









						COVID-19 overwhelming hospitals, morgues in US, other nations
					

The 3,124 new deaths—a single-day record—surpass the death tolls from the 9/11 and Pearl Harbor attacks.




					www.cidrap.umn.edu


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


lol

More than four years later and none of this happened. 

At least conservatives are consistent at being wrong.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The point is, impeachments after an official has left office have happened.  It's not a legal issue.


Yep. And the point is, so has the brutal rape and murder of women. So you think that makes raping and murder women legal and/or ok?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So I want to put this to you.  If you acquit Trump, you've pretty much declared it legal to incite a riot against Congress.    So imagine President Harris, gathering a mob of Antifa and BLM outside Congress, threatening them with a riot if they don't vote her way on stuff.



There was *no* "riot"
*President Trump* did *not* "incite" _anything_
WTF are you talking about? Kamala Harris _did_ that already


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

P@triot said:


> There was *no* "riot"


You are fucking out of your head!


----------



## P@triot

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was *no* "riot"
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking out of your head!
Click to expand...

You are “fucking” suffering from *Trump Derangement Syndrome*.

Riots are what the left spent the last 5 years doing. DC had a couple of ANTIFA assholes posing as Trump “supporters” to dupe imbeciles such as yourself.


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, impeachments after an official has left office have happened.  It's not a legal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And the point is, so has the brutal rape and murder of women. So you think that makes raping and murder women legal and/or ok?
Click to expand...

Not a very good analogy.  Your guy was actually impeached before he left office.


----------



## P@triot

Dumbocrats hate limitation of power. That's why they hate the US Constitution so much.


----------



## Pogo

I just wanna prop this up, by itself.



P@triot said:


> *There was no "riot"*



There it is Buttsoiler.  You've outdone yourself.  I would have to say this trumps the previous dropping of yours where you tried to tell me the difference between political "left" and "right" is "how big the government is.  You know, the one where you had to leave the board and change your name.

*"There was no riot".*  A sudden drop in barometric pressure blew those Capitol windows out.  Meanwhile a strong gust of wind blew thousands of innocent bystanders onto the Capitol walls.  Lost and confused, they wandered around Congressional chambers and offices looking for a way out.  By a bizarre twist of that wind, several pieces of wood and rope just twisted themselves into a gallows.  A different gust of wind whipped materials to form pipe bombs, which, who saw this coming, just magically landed at the offices of the RNC and the DNC.  Those lost Capitol innocent bystanders just grabbed whatever they could to stay warm on a cold January day, even if it had to be a Confederate flag, a fistful of plastic zip ties, or Viking horns.  And those lost and confused bystanders weren't chanting "HANG MIKE PENCE", they were chanting "BANG MIKE PENCE" because that's what a sex magnet he is.

Denialist "alternate facts" from an alternate planet, writ large sorry, writ BIGLY, in blood.  Buttsoiler, you are truly Lost-In_Space degree retarded.  Thanks for plundering your own oxymoronically-titled thread about a "Liberal march toward extreme fascism" by denying the very existence of a literal conservative march toward extreme fascism.  Good move there DUMBASS.


----------



## P@triot

The left attempts to achieve all of their political goals through violence...








						'Hardcore leftist' arrested trying to recruit 'like-minded' people
					

An ex-U.S. Army soldier, Daniel Alan Baker, 33, has been arrested after allegedly threatening to kidnap and attack Trump supporters during demos planned at the Florida state Capitol.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left attempts to achieve all of their political goals through violence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Hardcore leftist' arrested trying to recruit 'like-minded' people
> 
> 
> An ex-U.S. Army soldier, Daniel Alan Baker, 33, has been arrested after allegedly threatening to kidnap and attack Trump supporters during demos planned at the Florida state Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



You're actually sitting on this beard claiming that "Daniel Allen Baker, 33" is "the left"?
DING what is an example of Composition Fallacy for a thousand, Alex

Your failed thread was supposed to be about _Liberalism_, dumbass.  What's this shit?


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They want to control the economy, the media, etc. and eliminate free speech, freedom of religion, and the right to own firearms.








						White House asks reporters to submit questions ahead of daily press briefings: 'Not really a free press'
					

The Biden administration has brought back the daily press briefing




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They don’t believe in democracy. They believe in achieving their political goals through violence and unilateral, dictatorial actions.








						New York Times Reviews Book Advocating Blowing Up Pipelines
					

This Kennedy descendant insists in The New York Times Book Review that "How to Blow Up a Pipeline" doesn't offer "any actual instructions."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They don’t believe in democracy. They believe in achieving their political goals through violence and unilateral, dictatorial actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Reviews Book Advocating Blowing Up Pipelines
> 
> 
> This Kennedy descendant insists in The New York Times Book Review that "How to Blow Up a Pipeline" doesn't offer "any actual instructions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


that would be the left embracing violence.

in order to have fascism, you need the governing body to become a dictatorial power, along with forced suppression of opposition.   Also, fascism is the opposite of liberalism.


----------



## Cecilie1200

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They don’t believe in democracy. They believe in achieving their political goals through violence and unilateral, dictatorial actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Reviews Book Advocating Blowing Up Pipelines
> 
> 
> This Kennedy descendant insists in The New York Times Book Review that "How to Blow Up a Pipeline" doesn't offer "any actual instructions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the left embracing violence.
> 
> in order to have fascism, you need the governing body to become a dictatorial power, along with forced suppression of opposition.   Also, fascism is the opposite of liberalism.
Click to expand...


You are correct.  And, given the dictatorial leanings of Democrats and their championing of suppression, I'd say leftism is ALSO the opposite of liberalism.

But I can see where you would be confused, since - like all leftists - you think if you slap a label on things, it becomes true.


----------



## dudmuck

Cecilie1200 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They don’t believe in democracy. They believe in achieving their political goals through violence and unilateral, dictatorial actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Reviews Book Advocating Blowing Up Pipelines
> 
> 
> This Kennedy descendant insists in The New York Times Book Review that "How to Blow Up a Pipeline" doesn't offer "any actual instructions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the left embracing violence.
> 
> in order to have fascism, you need the governing body to become a dictatorial power, along with forced suppression of opposition.   Also, fascism is the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct.  And, given the dictatorial leanings of Democrats and their championing of suppression, I'd say leftism is ALSO the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> But I can see where you would be confused, since - like all leftists - you think if you slap a label on things, it becomes true.
Click to expand...

hmm ok.  have any examples of supression?


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They want to control the economy, the media, etc. and eliminate free speech, freedom of religion, and the right to own firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House asks reporters to submit questions ahead of daily press briefings: 'Not really a free press'
> 
> 
> The Biden administration has brought back the daily press briefing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com





P@triot said:


> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They don’t believe in democracy. They believe in achieving their political goals through violence and unilateral, dictatorial actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Reviews Book Advocating Blowing Up Pipelines
> 
> 
> This Kennedy descendant insists in The New York Times Book Review that "How to Blow Up a Pipeline" doesn't offer "any actual instructions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com



Twice more in succession ----- IMMEDIATELY after being called on it  ------ OP Buttsoiler has again conflated "Liberalism", his alleged topic, with "the left'.  Dood's lost in space.


----------



## Cecilie1200

dudmuck said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They don’t believe in democracy. They believe in achieving their political goals through violence and unilateral, dictatorial actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Reviews Book Advocating Blowing Up Pipelines
> 
> 
> This Kennedy descendant insists in The New York Times Book Review that "How to Blow Up a Pipeline" doesn't offer "any actual instructions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the left embracing violence.
> 
> in order to have fascism, you need the governing body to become a dictatorial power, along with forced suppression of opposition.   Also, fascism is the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct.  And, given the dictatorial leanings of Democrats and their championing of suppression, I'd say leftism is ALSO the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> But I can see where you would be confused, since - like all leftists - you think if you slap a label on things, it becomes true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm ok.  have any examples of supression?
Click to expand...


Are you shitting me right now?  Which rock have you been hiding under for the last decade?  Or even just the last year?  You are actually sitting there, blankly asking me what suppression the left is advocating, not to mention actually enacting?


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> that would be the left embracing violence.


Exactly. Like I said, “the left has embraced fascism in its purest form”.


dudmuck said:


> in order to have fascism, you need the governing body to become a dictatorial power, along with forced suppression of opposition.


Uh...no you don’t. That would be the requirement for the United States to be “fascist”. Anyone one person or group can be fascist or dedicate themselves to fascism (as the left has)l


dudmuck said:


> Also, fascism is the opposite of liberalism.


True liberalism. But the left hijacked that term over a hundred years ago. So like it or not, modern day liberalism _is_ fascism.


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They want to execute _anyone_ who won’t embrace their extremist ideology.








						MSNBC host suggests killing American citizens with drone strikes
					

Is this the 'unity' that Biden promised?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The Democrats want a military filled only with people who have complete and total allegiance to them and their ideology - not to liberty or the US Constitution.


> “This to me, dangerous, it looks like a political litmus test, and it’s a road that you would only find in communist China or in the former Soviet Union,” former Lieutenant Commander Rogers told NTD.


We all know how this ends.








						Military 'Extremism' Purge May Lead to Communism: Former Navy Lt. Commander
					

Former U.S. Navy Lieutenant Commander Steven Rogers said on Thursday that an order by Secretary of Defense Lloyd ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

You know the left has embraced fascism when even hard core leftists are comparing the Democrats to Fidel Castro...








						Rapper Pitbull issues warning about communism, says Fidel Castro would have been jealous of lockdowns
					

'My family comes from communism, they fled communism, they had everything taken away from them'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> You know the left has embraced fascism when even hard core leftists are comparing the Democrats to Fidel Castro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapper Pitbull issues warning about communism, says Fidel Castro would have been jealous of lockdowns
> 
> 
> 'My family comes from communism, they fled communism, they had everything taken away from them'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


We have eminent domain laws here.  And, in the US, the north tried to abolish slavery but the south rebelled.


----------



## P@triot

The left doing what they do best...using violence and intimidation against anyone who refuses to embrace their bat-shit crazy ideology.








						Wife of Sen. Josh Hawley takes criminal action after 'anti-fascist' group targeted family's personal residence
					

The protest group claims they were holding a 'candle light vigil' outside the Hawley residence




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet

The war of labels ......as seen above.

First of all I disagree with calling democrats fascists.....i think the more accurate description of them would be under the heading of Socialism/Marxism.

Fascism is very complex and the form it takes differs from country to country. 

In the posts above we see many over-simplify the definition of it....I am not even sure it can be defined...it is a very broad political philosophy.

Mussolini and Hitler did not invent fascist ideology. Indeed, fascism was neither a 20th-century creation nor a peculiarly Italian or German one. Originating in the 19th century, fascist ideas appeared in the works of writers from France as well as Austria, Germany, and Italy, including political theorists such as Theodor Fritsch, Paul Anton de Lagarde, Julius Langbehn, Jörg Lanz von Liebenfels, Joseph de Maistre, Charles Maurras, and Georges Sorel; scientists and philosophers such as Johann Gottlieb Fichte, Giovanni Gentile, Gustave Le Bon, Friedrich Nietzsche, Vilfredo Pareto, Karl Vogt, and Ernst Haeckel; historians and social thinkers such as Joseph-Arthur, comte de Gobineau, Hippolyte Taine, and Heinrich von Treitschke; artists, writers, and journalists such as Gabriele D’Annunzio, Richard Wagner, Édouard Drumont, Maurice Barrès, and Guido von List; and conservative politicians such as Otto Böckel and Adolf Stoecker.









						fascism - Intellectual origins
					

Mussolini and Hitler did not invent fascist ideology. Indeed, fascism was neither a 20th-century creation nor a peculiarly Italian or German one. Originating in the 19th century, fascist ideas appeared in the works of writers from France as well as Austria, Germany, and Italy, including...



					www.britannica.com


----------



## P@triot

Maxine Waters incited violence. The left loved it. Defended it. Then, when they thought a conservative was responsible for her comments, they were "outraged". 








						Twitter troll tricks Democrats into being outraged over Maxine Waters' 'dangerous' quote against Trump administration
					

This is so delicious




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet

P@triot said:


> Maxine Waters incited violence. The left loved it. Defended it. Then, when they thought a conservative was responsible for her comments, they were "outraged".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter troll tricks Democrats into being outraged over Maxine Waters' 'dangerous' quote against Trump administration
> 
> 
> This is so delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com











						"Burn it Down!" - BLM-Antifa Terrorists March Through DC, Assault Police Officers, Harass Outdoor Diners (VIDEO)
					

It’s an inssurection! This is Biden’s America. Antifa terrorists marched through Washington DC Saturday night chanting, “Burn it down!” WATCH: Chants of “If we don’t get it, burn it down” as the march continues in DC tonight #DC #DCProtests #WashingtonDC pic.twitter.com/YMxy90P4oj — Brendan...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## P@triot

The left is scared stupid of an informed and intelligent American electorate. Which is why the left has embraced fascism in its purest form.








						Twitter Permanently Suspends 'Gateway Pundit' Account
					

Twitter has permanently suspended The Gateway Pundit's account over what it says are "repeated violations" of the platform's rules.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## peach174

dudmuck said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They don’t believe in democracy. They believe in achieving their political goals through violence and unilateral, dictatorial actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Reviews Book Advocating Blowing Up Pipelines
> 
> 
> This Kennedy descendant insists in The New York Times Book Review that "How to Blow Up a Pipeline" doesn't offer "any actual instructions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the left embracing violence.
> 
> in order to have fascism, you need the governing body to become a dictatorial power, along with forced suppression of opposition.   Also, fascism is the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct.  And, given the dictatorial leanings of Democrats and their championing of suppression, I'd say leftism is ALSO the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> But I can see where you would be confused, since - like all leftists - you think if you slap a label on things, it becomes true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm ok.  have any examples of supression?
Click to expand...


They are impeaching a president over the 1st amendment.
Trump over the last 40 years has been very vocal on nonviolence .
All because of misinformed political news opinions.


----------



## dudmuck

peach174 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They don’t believe in democracy. They believe in achieving their political goals through violence and unilateral, dictatorial actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Reviews Book Advocating Blowing Up Pipelines
> 
> 
> This Kennedy descendant insists in The New York Times Book Review that "How to Blow Up a Pipeline" doesn't offer "any actual instructions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the left embracing violence.
> 
> in order to have fascism, you need the governing body to become a dictatorial power, along with forced suppression of opposition.   Also, fascism is the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct.  And, given the dictatorial leanings of Democrats and their championing of suppression, I'd say leftism is ALSO the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> But I can see where you would be confused, since - like all leftists - you think if you slap a label on things, it becomes true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm ok.  have any examples of supression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are impeaching a president over the 1st amendment.
> Trump over the last 40 years has been very vocal on nonviolence .
> All because of misinformed political news opinions.
Click to expand...

advocating for imminent lawless action isnt protected under first amendment









						True Threats
					

A true threat is a statement meant to frighten people into believing they will be seriously harmed by the speaker. True threats are not protected by the First Amendment.




					www.mtsu.edu
				



.









						Whatever legal or constitutional test you apply, Trump incited the violent Capitol attack
					

Free speech is not imperiled in Trump's impeachment trial. What's at stake is a president's freedom to incite a violent attack on his own government.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## initforme

The left this the right this....blah blah blah none of you have a shred of relevance.  Nobody cares except for a few. That's the beauty of it all.


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the left embracing violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Like I said, “the left has embraced fascism in its purest form”.
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> in order to have fascism, you need the governing body to become a dictatorial power, along with forced suppression of opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...no you don’t. That would be the requirement for the United States to be “fascist”. Anyone one person or group can be fascist or dedicate themselves to fascism (as the left has)l
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fascism is the opposite of liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True liberalism. But the left hijacked that term over a hundred years ago. So like it or not, modern day liberalism _is_ fascism.
Click to expand...


Buttsoiler can't handle his own terms (from his own TITLE) so he throws up his hands and goes full retard.

Ignorance is Strength, Buttsoiler.  Amirite?


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> advocating for imminent lawless action isnt protected under first amendment


WTF? It’s not? Please cite the Article & Section of the US Constitution that states “advocating for imminent lawless action *isn’t* protected under the 1st Amendment”.

Take your time, snowflake. We’ll wait.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> advocating for imminent lawless action isnt protected under first amendment


Oh...by the way snowflake...please also show us where *President Trump* “advocated” for “imminent lawless action”.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> advocating for imminent lawless action isnt protected under first amendment
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...by the way snowflake...please also show us where *President Trump* “advocated” for “imminent lawless action”.
Click to expand...

_ “We’re going to walk down, and I’ll be there with you,” Trump said. “You’ll never take back our country with weakness. You have to show strength, and you have to be strong.” _









						Does the First Amendment Protect Trump on Incitement to Riot?
					

You may have read news and political commentators refer to Trump's words as 'incitement.' Did his speech meet the legal standard under the First Amendment?




					firstamendmentwatch.org
				




... _he dispatched his followers directly and immediately to the Capitol, and he did so for a specific unlawful purpose: to interrupt the counting of electoral votes,” said Kevin Francis O’Neill, a law professor at Cleveland Marshall College of Law. _


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> _“We’re going to walk down, and I’ll be there with you,” Trump said. “You’ll never take back our country with weakness. You have to show strength, and you have to be strong.” _


And...uh..._how_ exactly is “be strong” the same thing as “insurrection” in your mind?


----------



## danielpalos

initforme said:


> The left this the right this....blah blah blah none of you have a shred of relevance.  Nobody cares except for a few. That's the beauty of it all.


Right wingers complained more about alleged election fraud with even less evidence.


----------



## P@triot

And that’s because fascism is left-wing (as all educated people know)


----------



## P@triot

“Inflict pain” on anyone who doesn’t bow to your demands. Fascism.








						Mark Zuckerberg reportedly told Facebook staff 'we need to inflict pain' on Apple, in response to criticism over data collection practices
					

Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg made angry comments about Apple in 2018, according to The Wall Street Journal.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They will not tolerate anything short of complete and total allegiance to their disturbing ideology...








						Aim of Trump Impeachment Is to 'Chill and Criminalize Speech' that Opposes Leftist Agenda: Tom Fitton
					

Tom Fitton, conservative activist and president of Judicial Watch, told The Epoch Times' "American Thought Leaders" in an ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

The left is trying to deplatform and silence anyone who doesn't show complete and total allegiance to their fascist ideology.








						Twitter Permanently Suspends 'Gateway Pundit' Account
					

Twitter has permanently suspended The Gateway Pundit's account over what it says are "repeated violations" of the platform's rules.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



What an  ignorant screed.


----------



## surada

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, Republicans have been showing us for several years that they don't know the meanings of the words they use, and they don't use those words because of what they actually mean, but rather they are used for the scare value the GOP thinks they have.



Yep.. the more pro Trump they  are the less education they have.


----------



## P@triot

Submitting pure false propaganda as "evidence"? How very fascist of the Democrats.








						Woman Claims Democratic Impeachment Managers Falsified and Misinterpreted Her Tweet
					

House impeachment managers were accused of falsifying a tweet from a woman, who said the managers included a ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Pogo

P@triot said:


> The left is trying to deplatform and silence anyone who doesn't show complete and total allegiance to their fascist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter Permanently Suspends 'Gateway Pundit' Account
> 
> 
> Twitter has permanently suspended The Gateway Pundit's account over what it says are "repeated violations" of the platform's rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



What in the wide world of Blue Fuck does "the left" have to do with fucking Twatter, Buttsoiler?  And what do EITHER of them have to do with either Liberalism or Fascism?  Two terms by the way which are polar opposites...?

Buttsoiler, if Ignorance goes to twenty bucks a barrel I want drilling rights on your head.


----------



## P@triot

Here is the left once again calling for violence and harassment of sitting US representatives. Typical fascists. Using violence to achieve their political goals.


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They are filled with hate and intolerance and they are on the wrong side of history.








						Trumpites Receive Lashing in LA Times After Helping Neighbor
					

"Trumpites next door to our pandemic getaway ... just plowed our driveway without being asked and did a great job," a columnist loathes.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Fascists always appreciate compliance when they are in power...








						Jeep Ad Highlights How Liberals Call for Unity Only When They're Winning
					

What Jeep wants everyone to believe is that now that Democrats control the federal government, everything's going to be OK.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Just like the Nazis, the Democrats are completely drunk with power. They are giddy when they can control any aspect of your life.








						LA County health inspector caught dancing after shutting down brewery — only to be proven wrong later
					

'She had no regard for us'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> Just like the Nazis, the Democrats are completely drunk with power. They are giddy when they can control any aspect of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA County health inspector caught dancing after shutting down brewery — only to be proven wrong later
> 
> 
> 'She had no regard for us'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Right wingers are worse.  Y'all still allege y'all have only the "gospel Truth" not merely right wing fantasy and sling ad hominems instead of apologizing when y'all are proved to be merely not only clueless and Causeless, but also just plain Wrong even though y'all are on the right wing.  

_After a long discussion, she reportedly admitted there was a misunderstanding and allowed the business to resume. Avery said that someone from the county reached out to him the following day to apologize._


----------



## P@triot

The left is on the wrong side of the *facts* and they _know_ it. Which is why they must resort to silencing anyone who won’t embrace their fucked-up ideology.


----------



## P@triot

Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...








						Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
					

Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

I’ve been warning people for _years_. The left has embraced fascism in its purest form.
Authoritarian Left on the MarchAuthoritarian Left on the March


----------



## P@triot

The American left has adopted the Nazi ideology and they few conservatives as “Jews” who must be deplatformed, silenced, and exterminated...
Glenn Beck: THIS is why Biden nominated Merrick Garland as attorney general https://www.theblaze.com/shows/the-glenn-beck-program/why-biden-pick-merrick-garland


----------



## P@triot

This is how fascism works. You can’t eliminate free speech on day one. You have to go after the “silly” stuff and work your way up. Get people to accept it at this level before moving up to more important levels. Liberalism is a cancer.








						Larry the Cable Guy goes off on 'commie stupidity' that led to Pepe Le Pew's cancellation: 'If a horny skunk offends you ... '
					

'These cancel morons literally have mental problems'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The left is on the wrong side of history and they _know_ it. Which is why they have resorted to fascism in its purest form. This is sick. It’s pure Nazi, Germany stuff.








						YouTube Deleted 2.5 Million ‘Dislikes’ From Biden White House Videos, Data Indicates
					

YouTube has deleted about 2.5 million ‘dislikes’ from videos on the official White House channel of President Joe ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

The left is terrified of facts (because they know that facts obliterate the false narrative they need for power).








						YouTube censors DeSantis COVID-19 roundtable challenging lockdown consensus
					

YouTube removed a video of Gov. Ron DeSantis' discussion with credentialed medical experts, saying it violated Community Guidelines




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The left is committed to creating a society more fascist and authoritarian than Nazi, Germany. They *fear* free speech, thought, ideas, etc.








						Spotify is quietly removing more of Joe Rogan's podcasts after some employees reportedly threatened to strike
					

Some of the podcasts had Alex Jones and Gavin McInnes as guests




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

I've been saying it for over a decade now. I could see it coming the entire time. The left has embraced fascism in its purest form.








						Former NFL player turned Army Ranger blasts LeBron James’ incendiary tweet: The left has ‘taken over’ every sector of American life
					

'They're not gonna stop until they've taken over everything'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The Brownshirt of the Dumbocrat Party continue their repulsive fascism. Antifa is the No. 1 domestic terrorist organizing in the US. It’s time they are classified as such and dealt with as such.








						'Antifa' issues veiled death threat against Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler in alarming video
					

A person purporting to represent Antifa has reportedly targeted Portland, Oregon, Mayor Ted Wheeler (D) after he issued a plea for the community to assist in "unmasking" rioters and members of Antifa.  	Just last week, Wheeler  	asked the public to identify any violent or destructive...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The left won’t be happy until the entire Bill of Rights has been shredded, set on fire, and forgotten that it ever existed.








						Biden's ATF moves could turn millions of gun owners with a certain accessory into potential felons
					

Gun rights activists are pledging to fight a new rule proposed by the Biden administration that could turn millions of gun owners into potential felons. The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives on Monday proposed a new regulation that would define a handgun as a short-barreled...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
> 
> 
> Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:









						Definition of FASCISM
					

a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




They do not glorify nation and race over the individual, nor are they trying to install an authoritarian leader and all suppress opposition.  

You just fling your monkey shit as the passers by, and think you're accomplishing something. 

You personify the old adage "If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything."


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Dragonlady said:


> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:


Correct.

Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
> 
> 
> Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



Trump tried to stop several books from being published.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
> 
> 
> Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



*Donald Trump tried to send Michael Cohen back to jail to keep him from publishing a book about him, and he took his niece to court to block publication of her book.

Then there are his efforts to suppress John Bolton's book to the point of threatening to indict him for publishing it.  These are genuine authoritarian and NAZI tactics to suppress opposition to the then President.*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
> 
> 
> Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of FASCISM
> 
> 
> a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible… See the full definition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.merriam-webster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not glorify nation and race over the individual, nor are they trying to install an authoritarian leader and all suppress opposition.
> 
> You just fling your monkey shit as the passers by, and think you're accomplishing something.
> 
> You personify the old adage "If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything."
Click to expand...


By that definition, there is nothing even remotely "liberal: about you authoritarian scumbags.

You have NOTHING in common with Thomas Paine, Thomas Jefferson, George Mason, et al.

Mussolini and Hitler you are a mirror image of.


----------



## Uncensored2008

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
Click to expand...


Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Trump tried to stop several books from being published.



Annnn he has HORNS, annnn he make Matzo from the blood of Muslim babies.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
> 
> 
> Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump tried to send Michael Cohen back to jail to keep him from publishing a book about him, and he took his niece to court to block publication of her book.
> 
> Then there are his efforts to suppress John Bolton's book to the point of threatening to indict him for publishing it.  These are genuine authoritarian and NAZI tactics to suppress opposition to the then President.*
Click to expand...


Is that why you Nazi goons went after Roger Stone, to keep him from writing books critical of your filthy Reich?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
> 
> 
> Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump tried to send Michael Cohen back to jail to keep him from publishing a book about him, and he took his niece to court to block publication of her book.
> 
> Then there are his efforts to suppress John Bolton's book to the point of threatening to indict him for publishing it.  These are genuine authoritarian and NAZI tactics to suppress opposition to the then President.*
Click to expand...

/-----/ And on a totally unrelated note:
Clinton Machine Tries to Stop Publication of Book ...​

Clinton Machine Tries to Stop Publication of Book Connecting Democrats with Russia Investigation | Dan Bongino
A new *book* set to release October 29th has the *Clintons* very upset. Fox News reported that "*Clinton* family associate Sidney Blumenthal has made legal threats to the publisher of a forthcoming *book* featuring allegations against Democrats in connection with the Russia investigation in an attempt to stop publication.". Blumenthal claims the *book*, "The Plot Against the President: The True ...

AWFUL! Barack Obama Announces Plan to CENSOR Fox News ...​

AWFUL! Barack Obama Announces Plan to CENSOR Fox News (MUST READ) - The Political Insider
And while there are secret efforts to control Fox News through the FCC, now *Obama* is being completely open about his censorship agenda. *Obama* announced to the world he wants to "change how the media reports." I think that the effort to suggest that the poor are sponges, leeches, don't want to work, are lazy, are undeserving, got traction.

Obama Administration argues for book banning power ...​

Obama Administration argues for book banning power
The *Obama* Administration has now taken that step. The good news is that it seems the administration's new censorship regime is too much for the Supreme Court to stomach. Several justices (the conservative justices and Souter) seemed horrified by the administration's claim to have the power to ban *books*.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
> 
> 
> Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tried to stop several books from being published.
Click to expand...

what books?


----------



## Rigby5

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
Click to expand...


The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.

Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.


----------



## Dragonlady

Rigby5 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
Click to expand...


There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats, but this hasn't stopped the intellectually challenged from equating commies, NAZI's, socialists, Hitler, and mass murder, with Democrats, while ignoring all of the right wing genocides, and murder throughout the ages, including the American genocide of Native Americans - over one million people killed. 

Anything that Republicans have been taught to fear/hate, is projected by the Trump Cult onto Democrats, including that they hate Christians, even though mainstream Christians are almost evenly split between right and left.  In fact, the ONLY religious group which doesn't overwhelming vote Democrat is Evangelical Protestants. 









						Religious Landscape Study
					

Explore the geographic distribution and demographics of America's major religious groups.




					www.pewforum.org
				




If Republicans didn't lie about Democrats, they'd have NOTHING to say.


----------



## Rigby5

Dragonlady said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats, but this hasn't stopped the intellectually challenged from equating commies, NAZI's, socialists, Hitler, and mass murder, with Democrats, while ignoring all of the right wing genocides, and murder throughout the ages, including the American genocide of Native Americans - over one million people killed.
> 
> Anything that Republicans have been taught to fear/hate, is projected by the Trump Cult onto Democrats, including that they hate Christians, even though mainstream Christians are almost evenly split between right and left.  In fact, the ONLY religious group which doesn't overwhelming vote Democrat is Evangelical Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> 
> Explore the geographic distribution and demographics of America's major religious groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pewforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans didn't lie about Democrats, they'd have NOTHING to say.
Click to expand...


In general I agree, but the democrats have nothing to brag about during the Johnson/Vietnam era, the Clinton repeal of Glass-Steagall and the War on Drugs, gun control, Hillary's bloody Arab Spring, ACA mandating private health insurance, etc.

The democrats have not been reliable in my life time, either.


----------



## westwall

Rigby5 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
Click to expand...







Then how is it that the wealthiest members of the US citizenry have always done better under Democrat leadership than Repub?  The wealthiest one percent watched their net worth explode upward under obummers rule.  More than any other POTUS in history.  And the same is happening now under xiden.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> The left won’t be happy until the entire Bill of Rights has been shredded, set on fire, and forgotten that it ever existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's ATF moves could turn millions of gun owners with a certain accessory into potential felons
> 
> 
> Gun rights activists are pledging to fight a new rule proposed by the Biden administration that could turn millions of gun owners into potential felons. The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives on Monday proposed a new regulation that would define a handgun as a short-barreled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


The blaze?

WTF?


does the whiteboard guy have an explanation fir the 1/6 insurrection?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dragonlady said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats, but this hasn't stopped the intellectually challenged from equating commies, NAZI's, socialists, Hitler, and mass murder, with Democrats, while ignoring all of the right wing genocides, and murder throughout the ages, including the American genocide of Native Americans - over one million people killed.
> 
> Anything that Republicans have been taught to fear/hate, is projected by the Trump Cult onto Democrats, including that they hate Christians, even though mainstream Christians are almost evenly split between right and left.  In fact, the ONLY religious group which doesn't overwhelming vote Democrat is Evangelical Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> 
> Explore the geographic distribution and demographics of America's major religious groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pewforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans didn't lie about Democrats, they'd have NOTHING to say.
Click to expand...



 A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.

Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide, and the democrats are working on that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rigby5 said:


> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.



White Supremacists. What does the democrat Reich mean when they use this term? In short "Der Juden."

The democrats are classical fascists - collectivist totalitarians promoting a centrally planned and managed economy where individual civil rights are repressed in favor of privilege to groups who are favored by the Reich. Where individualism itself is derided as an affront to the collective. Where the means of production are controlled by the Reich and favored guilds loyal to the Reich.  The democrats are Nazis in each and every sense. They are identical to Hitler's Nazis in 1931. We just have to have the honesty to acknowledge facts and the courage to stop them, to fulfil the promise of "never again."


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacists. What does the democrat Reich mean when they use this term? In short "Der Juden."
> 
> The democrats are classical fascists - collectivist totalitarians promoting a centrally planned and managed economy where individual civil rights are repressed in favor of privilege to groups who are favored by the Reich. Where individualism itself is derided as an affront to the collective. Where the means of production are controlled by the Reich and favored guilds loyal to the Reich.  The democrats are Nazis in each and every sense. They are identical to Hitler's Nazis in 1931. We just have to have the honesty to acknowledge facts and the courage to stop them, to fulfil the promise of "never again."
Click to expand...

Right wingers are worse.


----------



## irosie91

danielpalos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacists. What does the democrat Reich mean when they use this term? In short "Der Juden."
> 
> The democrats are classical fascists - collectivist totalitarians promoting a centrally planned and managed economy where individual civil rights are repressed in favor of privilege to groups who are favored by the Reich. Where individualism itself is derided as an affront to the collective. Where the means of production are controlled by the Reich and favored guilds loyal to the Reich.  The democrats are Nazis in each and every sense. They are identical to Hitler's Nazis in 1931. We just have to have the honesty to acknowledge facts and the courage to stop them, to fulfil the promise of "never again."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wingers are worse.
Click to expand...

all true----but the  "DEMOCRATS"  of today and NOTHIN'  like the democrats of   "back 
in the day when democrat meant  JUSTICE ----thru labor unions and representation.  Sadly, 
the clients of the democrats ---to wit,  the needy and helpless,  have done the ANIMAL FARM 
thing and have become the oppressors.     I am a registered democrat since the DAY I turned 
21-----LONG LONG AGO-------the donkey is TERMPORARILY pixilated


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rigby5 said:


> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.


It was a symbiotic relationship - Jeff Zuckerberg  and the democrats type of relationship. Hitler let the elite profit. Mussolini recognized the failure of Marxism and fixed it with his brand of collectivist authoritarianism by allowing the elite their place.  Warren Buffett doesn't serve the democrat Reich because he loves the poor, he does so because like Hitler, they offer oligarchs like him a protected monopoly.


Rigby5 said:


> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.



Incorrect.

Hitler, like Biden, was elected in a highly suspect election. 









						1932 German presidential election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The parallels don't end with the rigged election. Like Biden, Hitler had a staged "insurrection" to use against his enemies, the Reichstag Fire

Likewise Mussolini was elected in 1924.

While there is no evidence of election fraud with Il Duce, he was a famous Communist who had gone to prison in Switzerland for sparking a general strike in hopes of creating a Bolshevik revolution. This gave Mussolini both the industrialists and the Communists in his corner. In the same way that the democrat Nazis appeal to the Marxists and the Oligarchs like Cook, Grove, Gates, et al.






						1924 Italian general election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Hitler, Mussolini, and Biden are all totalitarian, collectivist fascists who were "elected."



Rigby5 said:


> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.



As I've demonstrated above, the democrats follow Hitler's plans to the letter, in an accelerated manner.  Anyone who doesn't recognize that death camps and genocide are part of the democrat agenda is just not paying attention to the 24/7 drumbeat of hate by the Nazi democrats against their new Juden, against the whites.

Two years ago, the hate was there, but the calls for violence less. We've had a year of Kristalnacht by the Brownshirts now and the Nazis are emboldened and openly advocating genocide.









						Psychiatrist Described ‘Fantasies’ of Murdering White People in Yale Guest Lecture | National Review
					

‘I had fantasies of unloading a revolver into the head of any white person that got in my way,’ Dr. Aruna Khilanani told her audience.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> The blaze?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> does the whiteboard guy have an explanation fir the 1/6 insurrection?



How weak you Nazis are.  Morons like you who watch CNN and read the Voice of the Reich (NY Times) are in NO position to slander real journalism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> Right wingers are worse.






Standard Disclaimer: Hey - it's as relevant to the discussion as the post from butt-bong boi...


----------



## danielpalos

irosie91 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacists. What does the democrat Reich mean when they use this term? In short "Der Juden."
> 
> The democrats are classical fascists - collectivist totalitarians promoting a centrally planned and managed economy where individual civil rights are repressed in favor of privilege to groups who are favored by the Reich. Where individualism itself is derided as an affront to the collective. Where the means of production are controlled by the Reich and favored guilds loyal to the Reich.  The democrats are Nazis in each and every sense. They are identical to Hitler's Nazis in 1931. We just have to have the honesty to acknowledge facts and the courage to stop them, to fulfil the promise of "never again."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wingers are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all true----but the  "DEMOCRATS"  of today and NOTHIN'  like the democrats of   "back
> in the day when democrat meant  JUSTICE ----thru labor unions and representation.  Sadly,
> the clients of the democrats ---to wit,  the needy and helpless,  have done the ANIMAL FARM
> thing and have become the oppressors.     I am a registered democrat since the DAY I turned
> 21-----LONG LONG AGO-------the donkey is TERMPORARILY pixilated
Click to expand...

Right wingers are worse; they fantasize for their reality tv guy.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are worse.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 499486
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: Hey - it's as relevant to the discussion as the post from butt-bong boi...
Click to expand...

The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> Right wingers are worse; they fantasize for their reality tv guy.



Ah, so your point is herpaderpityderpaderp?

Articulate as ever, butt-bong boi.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are worse.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 499486
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: Hey - it's as relevant to the discussion as the post from butt-bong boi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
Click to expand...


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blaze?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> does the whiteboard guy have an explanation fir the 1/6 insurrection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How weak you Nazis are.  Morons like you who watch CNN and read the Voice of the Reich (NY Times) are in NO position to slander real journalism.
Click to expand...

The previous post was rated a 2 for NAZI's.


You may want to revisit your post and increase the number of NAZI's 

Regards,

the QOP


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are worse; they fantasize for their reality tv guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so your point is herpaderpityderpaderp?
> 
> Articulate as ever, butt-bong boi.
Click to expand...

says the guy who has nothing but fallacy instead of any valid arguments.  even promiscuous women are less full of fallacy than You.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are worse.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 499486
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: Hey - it's as relevant to the discussion as the post from butt-bong boi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 499499
Click to expand...

Right wingers are worse.  Your even got impeached twice.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats, but this hasn't stopped the intellectually challenged from equating commies, NAZI's, socialists, Hitler, and mass murder, with Democrats, while ignoring all of the right wing genocides, and murder throughout the ages, including the American genocide of Native Americans - over one million people killed.
> 
> Anything that Republicans have been taught to fear/hate, is projected by the Trump Cult onto Democrats, including that they hate Christians, even though mainstream Christians are almost evenly split between right and left.  In fact, the ONLY religious group which doesn't overwhelming vote Democrat is Evangelical Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> 
> Explore the geographic distribution and demographics of America's major religious groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pewforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans didn't lie about Democrats, they'd have NOTHING to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.
> 
> Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide, and the democrats are working on that.
Click to expand...

/——-/ *“Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide,”*
You forgot abortion.


----------



## otto105

Cellblock2429 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats, but this hasn't stopped the intellectually challenged from equating commies, NAZI's, socialists, Hitler, and mass murder, with Democrats, while ignoring all of the right wing genocides, and murder throughout the ages, including the American genocide of Native Americans - over one million people killed.
> 
> Anything that Republicans have been taught to fear/hate, is projected by the Trump Cult onto Democrats, including that they hate Christians, even though mainstream Christians are almost evenly split between right and left.  In fact, the ONLY religious group which doesn't overwhelming vote Democrat is Evangelical Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> 
> Explore the geographic distribution and demographics of America's major religious groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pewforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans didn't lie about Democrats, they'd have NOTHING to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.
> 
> Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide, and the democrats are working on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ *“Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide,”*
> You forgot abortion.
Click to expand...

Childish argument by lower educated posters.


----------



## Bush92

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.


----------



## danielpalos

Bush92 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
Click to expand...

Right wingers are worse.


----------



## InspectorDetector

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques




Been saying it for years............


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> says the guy who has nothing but fallacy instead of any valid arguments.  even promiscuous women are less full of fallacy than You.



You don't even know what the topic is, butt-bong boi.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> says the guy who has nothing but fallacy instead of any valid arguments.  even promiscuous women are less full of fallacy than You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what the topic is, butt-bong boi.
Click to expand...

You know it even less full of fallacy boi.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> Right wingers are worse.  Your even got impeached twice.



Which has not a fucking thing to do with the topic.

Yes, Joe Biden took bribes and the Nazis impeached Trump for Quid Pro being corrupt.

I remember. 

I'll never forget.

I'll never forgive you fascist fucks - you enemies of America, you enemies of liberty, you enemies of life.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> Right wingers are worse.



Worse than what, butt-bong boi.

You fucking retard, you don't even know what the subject is.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> You know it even less full of fallacy boi.



Herpaderpityderpaderp indeed, you dumb fucking Nazi.


----------



## struth

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


what about it makes it far right?


----------



## otto105

Bush92 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
Click to expand...

Wrong. 

Just stupidly wrong.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Cellblock2429 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats, but this hasn't stopped the intellectually challenged from equating commies, NAZI's, socialists, Hitler, and mass murder, with Democrats, while ignoring all of the right wing genocides, and murder throughout the ages, including the American genocide of Native Americans - over one million people killed.
> 
> Anything that Republicans have been taught to fear/hate, is projected by the Trump Cult onto Democrats, including that they hate Christians, even though mainstream Christians are almost evenly split between right and left.  In fact, the ONLY religious group which doesn't overwhelming vote Democrat is Evangelical Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> 
> Explore the geographic distribution and demographics of America's major religious groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pewforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans didn't lie about Democrats, they'd have NOTHING to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.
> 
> Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide, and the democrats are working on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ *“Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide,”*
> You forgot abortion.
Click to expand...


I stand corrected.

But Hitler loved abortion too.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing books? You mean just like the Nazis did? The left has absolutely embraced fascism in its purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Quietly Removes Book Criticizing Transgender Ideology
> 
> 
> Amazon has apparently removed from its offerings a book that discusses issues with transgender ideology. The author said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tried to stop several books from being published.
Click to expand...

I don't think so.


----------



## Bush92

otto105 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
Click to expand...

Political spectrum runs from totalitarianism on the left to less government on the right.


----------



## Uncensored2008

struth said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about it makes it far right?
Click to expand...


Well, it's collectivist, isn't that right-wing?

The state controls the means of production, isn't that right-wing?

Or maybe it's just lying fuck academics trying to distance themselves from the fascists they supported so fervently prior to WWII - and even at the beginning of that war.


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats, but this hasn't stopped the intellectually challenged from equating commies, NAZI's, socialists, Hitler, and mass murder, with Democrats, while ignoring all of the right wing genocides, and murder throughout the ages, including the American genocide of Native Americans - over one million people killed.
> 
> Anything that Republicans have been taught to fear/hate, is projected by the Trump Cult onto Democrats, including that they hate Christians, even though mainstream Christians are almost evenly split between right and left.  In fact, the ONLY religious group which doesn't overwhelming vote Democrat is Evangelical Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> 
> Explore the geographic distribution and demographics of America's major religious groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pewforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans didn't lie about Democrats, they'd have NOTHING to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.
> 
> Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide, and the democrats are working on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ *“Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide,”*
> You forgot abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> But Hitler loved abortion too.
Click to expand...

The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.



You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.

Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?


The Republican Party
The reelect Donald Trump Party
The Italian Bolshevik Party


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats, but this hasn't stopped the intellectually challenged from equating commies, NAZI's, socialists, Hitler, and mass murder, with Democrats, while ignoring all of the right wing genocides, and murder throughout the ages, including the American genocide of Native Americans - over one million people killed.
> 
> Anything that Republicans have been taught to fear/hate, is projected by the Trump Cult onto Democrats, including that they hate Christians, even though mainstream Christians are almost evenly split between right and left.  In fact, the ONLY religious group which doesn't overwhelming vote Democrat is Evangelical Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> 
> Explore the geographic distribution and demographics of America's major religious groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pewforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans didn't lie about Democrats, they'd have NOTHING to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.
> 
> Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide, and the democrats are working on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ *“Zero distinction between the Hitler's Reich and the democrat Reich save genocide,”*
> You forgot abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> But Hitler loved abortion too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
Click to expand...

Woodrow Wilson was a fan of eugenics, moron.  Where do you imagine Hitler got the idea?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> I don't think so.



Black liberation theology lies as much as Islam does. surada has no integrity at all.


----------



## otto105

Bush92 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political spectrum runs from totalitarianism on the left to less government on the right.
Click to expand...

The political spectrum runs from totalitarianism on the left to fascism on the right.

Less government is anarchy, which authoritarian fascism will not allow.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> Woodrow Wilson was a fan of eugenics, moron.  Where do you imagine Hitler got the idea?



Glad you brought that up. 

{

The big lie, as Hitler himself once noted, is a lie so big that it is difficult to get one’s head around it.  People are accustomed to small lies, which is why they can detect them.  This, however, is a lie so big that it doesn’t merely conceal the close connection between Hitler and the left; it also pretends that Hitler was a “right winger” and that his true American descendants are Trump and the Republican Party.

Big lies don’t just require gullible people; they also require powerful cultural institutions like academia, Hollywood, and the media to help sustain them.  Progressive Democrats dominate these institutions, which is why they have been able to get away with a big lie like this one.  They have not merely covered their tracks; they have virtually foisted the fascist label on the political right.

The real fascists, however, knew that they were on the political left.  Mussolini—the original fascist leader, who came to power a decade before Hitler—was a Marxist who saw fascism as the most effective way to implement socialism.  Hitler was so committed to socialism that he changed the name of the German Workers Party to the National Socialist German Workers Party.  As historian Anthony James Gregor points out, all the original founders of fascism—in Italy, in Germany, in England and in France—were socialists and leftists.

So what did Hitler learn from the Democratic Party and from his fellow leftists in America?  First, he credited his plan of _lebensraum_ or “living space”—specifically, his plan to forcibly seize the land in Russia, Poland and Eastern Europe, and enslave the native inhabitants—to the Jacksonian Democrats.  In a 1928 speech, Hitler noted that Americans in the Jacksonian Era had “gunned down the millions of Redskins to a few hundred thousand, and now keep the modest remnant under observation in a cage.”}









						Dinesh D’Souza: What Hitler Learned from the Democrats
					

Hitler learned some of his core policy strategies from the Democrats and American progressives. Progressives of the time recognized this and were proud of it.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
Click to expand...

Fascism.

Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> The political spectrum runs from totalitarianism on the left to fascism on the right.
> 
> Less government is anarchy, which authoritarian fascism will not allow.



No, it sure doesn't.

The big lie fails when challenged.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
Click to expand...


No stupid, it was the Italian Bolshevik Party. Mussolini was a key agent of Vladimir Putin, went to Switzerland and tried to start a general strike to spark a Marxist revolution.

Vlad let Benito rot in prison, so once freed, Mussolini started his own cult. Still socialists, but smarter than the Marxist morons. Stalin adopted Fascism completely.


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woodrow Wilson was a fan of eugenics, moron.  Where do you imagine Hitler got the idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up.
> 
> {
> 
> The big lie, as Hitler himself once noted, is a lie so big that it is difficult to get one’s head around it.  People are accustomed to small lies, which is why they can detect them.  This, however, is a lie so big that it doesn’t merely conceal the close connection between Hitler and the left; it also pretends that Hitler was a “right winger” and that his true American descendants are Trump and the Republican Party.
> 
> Big lies don’t just require gullible people; they also require powerful cultural institutions like academia, Hollywood, and the media to help sustain them.  Progressive Democrats dominate these institutions, which is why they have been able to get away with a big lie like this one.  They have not merely covered their tracks; they have virtually foisted the fascist label on the political right.
> 
> The real fascists, however, knew that they were on the political left.  Mussolini—the original fascist leader, who came to power a decade before Hitler—was a Marxist who saw fascism as the most effective way to implement socialism.  Hitler was so committed to socialism that he changed the name of the German Workers Party to the National Socialist German Workers Party.  As historian Anthony James Gregor points out, all the original founders of fascism—in Italy, in Germany, in England and in France—were socialists and leftists.
> 
> So what did Hitler learn from the Democratic Party and from his fellow leftists in America?  First, he credited his plan of _lebensraum_ or “living space”—specifically, his plan to forcibly seize the land in Russia, Poland and Eastern Europe, and enslave the native inhabitants—to the Jacksonian Democrats.  In a 1928 speech, Hitler noted that Americans in the Jacksonian Era had “gunned down the millions of Redskins to a few hundred thousand, and now keep the modest remnant under observation in a cage.”}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh D’Souza: What Hitler Learned from the Democrats
> 
> 
> Hitler learned some of his core policy strategies from the Democrats and American progressives. Progressives of the time recognized this and were proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...

Wow, if a convicted criminal like dinesh can be cited....


Your just wrong and it seems proud to be that way.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Wow, if a convicted criminal like dinesh can be cited....
> 
> 
> Your just wrong and it seems proud to be that way.



Great rebuttal, Nazi.

I'm always impressed with how you fascists address each and every point....


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, it was the Italian Bolshevik Party. Mussolini was a key agent of Vladimir Putin, went to Switzerland and tried to start a general strike to spark a Marxist revolution.
> 
> Vlad let Benito rot in prison, so once freed, Mussolini started his own cult. Still socialists, but smarter than the Marxist morons. Stalin adopted Fascism completely.
Click to expand...

Dude, just accept your award for stupid and don't reproduce.

Putin jailed Mussolini? Just how old do you think Putin is?


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, it was the Italian Bolshevik Party. Mussolini was a key agent of Vladimir Putin, went to Switzerland and tried to start a general strike to spark a Marxist revolution.
> 
> Vlad let Benito rot in prison, so once freed, Mussolini started his own cult. Still socialists, but smarter than the Marxist morons. Stalin adopted Fascism completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, just accept your award for stupid and don't reproduce.
> 
> Putin jailed Mussolini? Just how old do you think Putin is?
Click to expand...

He means Lenin, not Putin, your congenital moron.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, it was the Italian Bolshevik Party. Mussolini was a key agent of Vladimir Putin, went to Switzerland and tried to start a general strike to spark a Marxist revolution.
> 
> Vlad let Benito rot in prison, so once freed, Mussolini started his own cult. Still socialists, but smarter than the Marxist morons. Stalin adopted Fascism completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, just accept your award for stupid and don't reproduce.
> 
> Putin jailed Mussolini? Just how old do you think Putin is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He means Lenin, not Putin, your congenital moron.
Click to expand...

So, he means this Mussolini...*Mussolini* invented a *political* philosophy known as fascism, extolling it as an alternative to socialist radicalism and parliamentary inaction. Fascism, he promised, would end *political* corruption and labor strife while maintaining capitalism and private property. It would make trains run on time.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, it was the Italian Bolshevik Party. Mussolini was a key agent of Vladimir Putin, went to Switzerland and tried to start a general strike to spark a Marxist revolution.
> 
> Vlad let Benito rot in prison, so once freed, Mussolini started his own cult. Still socialists, but smarter than the Marxist morons. Stalin adopted Fascism completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, just accept your award for stupid and don't reproduce.
> 
> Putin jailed Mussolini? Just how old do you think Putin is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He means Lenin, not Putin, your congenital moron.
Click to expand...

Dude, he posted it multiple times. Not a typo.


----------



## Dragonlady

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are worse.  Your even got impeached twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has not a fucking thing to do with the topic.
> 
> Yes, Joe Biden took bribes and the Nazis impeached Trump for Quid Pro being corrupt.
> 
> I remember.
> 
> I'll never forget.
> 
> I'll never forgive you fascist fucks - you enemies of America, you enemies of liberty, you enemies of life.
Click to expand...


You are one deluded, crazy, gullible loon.  

You elected an incompetent conman as President.  He lied to you about everything, and he destroyed the country, crashed the economy, tore up all your trade deals and offended all of your allies.  

And now you sit at your computer spewing lies and hate.  Trump was just caught spying on Chuck Schumer, on reporters.  Trump thinks Obama wire tired him because Trump would have done it to Obama if their positions had been reversed.  Trump spied on Schumer and other Democrats in the House. 

And you come here with your lies, and your hate, and you accuse Democrats of destroying the country.  You're really fucking crazy.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
Click to expand...


I don't. By your thinking trump was a right wing extremists. Are you happy that? 

This fascist crap has entered mainstream ratbag talk since trump was kicked out. Never was it mentioned as a national degradation before.  How coincidental? 

You can search Google and it is widely accept by international observers that trump at least had fascist tendencies and his attitude to the constitution proved it.  He was never a president but only ever wanted control persrcute to perceived enemies.  He was nothing but a mild clone of Mussolini.  Examine the calibre of his colleagues who told lies for him and went to prison etc. 
Is that the type of president you said was the best president ever? Is that pussy grabbing big turd the type you want representing you overseas? 

You lot have no comprehension of the meaning of fascism.


----------



## Bush92

otto105 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
Click to expand...

More government


otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
Click to expand...

The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, if a convicted criminal like dinesh can be cited....
> 
> 
> Your just wrong and it seems proud to be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great rebuttal, Nazi.
> 
> I'm always impressed with how you fascists address each and every point....
Click to expand...

How's that search of Mussolini's political beliefs going?

Trains of thought still running?


----------



## otto105

Bush92 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More government
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.
Click to expand...

Don't get caught up in words asshole.


----------



## Bush92

otto105 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More government
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get caught up in words asshole.
Click to expand...

Learn something about the political spectrum.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are worse.  Your even got impeached twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has not a fucking thing to do with the topic.
> 
> Yes, Joe Biden took bribes and the Nazis impeached Trump for Quid Pro being corrupt.
> 
> I remember.
> 
> I'll never forget.
> 
> I'll never forgive you fascist fucks - you enemies of America, you enemies of liberty, you enemies of life.
Click to expand...

Right wing fantasy is all you have.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse than what, butt-bong boi.
> 
> You fucking retard, you don't even know what the subject is.
Click to expand...

You are the one with nothing but fallacy, boi.


----------



## otto105

Bush92 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More government
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get caught up in words asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn something about the political spectrum.
Click to expand...

I have, your wrong.


----------



## Bush92

otto105 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More government
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get caught up in words asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn something about the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have, your wrong.
Click to expand...

Don't believe so. That political spectrum you speak of created by liberal college professors post WW2 to cover the fact that fascism is a leftist ideology.


----------



## otto105

Bush92 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More government
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get caught up in words asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn something about the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have, your wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't believe so. That political spectrum you speak of created by liberal college professors post WW2 to cover the fact that fascism is a leftist ideology.
Click to expand...

Post the source asshole.

Since Mussolini is considered the father of right wing fascism.


----------



## Bush92

otto105 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More government
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get caught up in words asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn something about the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have, your wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't believe so. That political spectrum you speak of created by liberal college professors post WW2 to cover the fact that fascism is a leftist ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post the source asshole.
> 
> Since Mussolini is considered the father of right wing fascism.
Click to expand...

And he was a member of the Socialist Party until after WW 1. Wealthy industrialist supported him because the knew the communist would size their property. Fascism was the lesser of two leftist evils.


----------



## Bush92

otto105 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More government
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get caught up in words asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn something about the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have, your wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't believe so. That political spectrum you speak of created by liberal college professors post WW2 to cover the fact that fascism is a leftist ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post the source asshole.
> 
> Since Mussolini is considered the father of right wing fascism.
Click to expand...










						Problems With The Political Spectrum (2022) | Mere Liberty
					

The political spectrum explained explores how we should view various political theories in light of amount of government and economic theory.




					mereliberty.com
				



Notice on the Nolan Chart "authoritarian" breaks to the left with regards to personal liberties. More government control is what liberal's want. Less government control is what conservatives want. So do fascist want more or less government control?


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg



Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bush92 said:


> And he was a member of the Socialist Party until after WW 1. Wealthy industrialist supported him because the knew the communist would size their property. Fascism was the lesser of two leftist evils.



Otto didn't finish 3rd grade. It's of little surprise that he can't spell Lindberg's name, nor does he know that Chuck was a fucking Nazi Socialist pile of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, it was the Italian Bolshevik Party. Mussolini was a key agent of Vladimir Putin, went to Switzerland and tried to start a general strike to spark a Marxist revolution.
> 
> Vlad let Benito rot in prison, so once freed, Mussolini started his own cult. Still socialists, but smarter than the Marxist morons. Stalin adopted Fascism completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, just accept your award for stupid and don't reproduce.
> 
> Putin jailed Mussolini? Just how old do you think Putin is?
Click to expand...


Auto correct, Vladimir LENIN. 

And no, Lenin didn't jail Mussolini, Switzerland did. Lenin failed to do anything to free Mussolini - which created the schism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Post the source asshole.
> 
> Since Mussolini is considered the father of right wing fascism.



Only ignorant retards think fascism - a command and control system with a supreme state, is "right wing."


----------



## otto105

Bush92 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALISM. Case closed. Fascism is on left of political spectrum. Left is more government control. Move right means more liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More government
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Just stupidly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stuck it out through 2nd grade. Seriously.
> 
> Tell me stupid, prior to forming Il Fascisti, Benito Mussolini was head of which party?
> 
> 
> The Republican Party
> The reelect Donald Trump Party
> The Italian Bolshevik Party
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism.
> 
> Just like the German authoritarian national fascist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. Totalitarian socialist state from the left of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get caught up in words asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn something about the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have, your wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't believe so. That political spectrum you speak of created by liberal college professors post WW2 to cover the fact that fascism is a leftist ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post the source asshole.
> 
> Since Mussolini is considered the father of right wing fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he was a member of the Socialist Party until after WW 1. Wealthy industrialist supported him because the knew the communist would size their property. Fascism was the lesser of two leftist evils.
Click to expand...

Just excuses


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the source asshole.
> 
> Since Mussolini is considered the father of right wing fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only ignorant retards think fascism - a command and control system with a supreme state, is "right wing."
Click to expand...

You can deny it, but it does change where it falls on the political spectrum.


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
Click to expand...

Abortion isn’t eugenics.

NAZIs weren’t socialist.

You failed the test.


----------



## Cellblock2429

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
Click to expand...

/———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
Looks like you’re the failure.


----------



## otto105

Cellblock2429 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
Click to expand...

Fail.


----------



## Cellblock2429

otto105 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Prove it, you failure.


----------



## otto105

Cellblock2429 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ Prove it, you failure.
Click to expand...

People can choose to have an abortion or not. Simple

Political names in Europe have long not been what they actually are. Your fixation on that proves it. Both Hitler and Mussolini ran fascist governments. That is not in doubt.


----------



## danielpalos

Cellblock2429 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
Click to expand...

Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.


----------



## Cellblock2429

danielpalos said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.
Click to expand...

/——/ True. That’s why we’re 27 trillion in debt and creeping towards a socialist nanny state.


----------



## danielpalos

Cellblock2429 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ True. That’s why we’re 27 trillion in debt and creeping towards a socialist nanny state.
Click to expand...

Only because right-wingers never have better capital solutions at lower capital cost.  Socialism on a national or international basis is all y'all understand.


----------



## Cellblock2429

danielpalos said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ True. That’s why we’re 27 trillion in debt and creeping towards a socialist nanny state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because right-wingers never have better capital solutions at lower capital cost.  Socialism on a national or international basis is all y'all understand.
Click to expand...

/——/ It’s called the free market,  you kumquat


----------



## danielpalos

Cellblock2429 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ True. That’s why we’re 27 trillion in debt and creeping towards a socialist nanny state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because right-wingers never have better capital solutions at lower capital cost.  Socialism on a national or international basis is all y'all understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ It’s called the free market,  you kumquat
Click to expand...

So, where are your fine and wonderful free market solutions?  A wall is not a free market solution.


----------



## Cellblock2429

danielpalos said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ True. That’s why we’re 27 trillion in debt and creeping towards a socialist nanny state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because right-wingers never have better capital solutions at lower capital cost.  Socialism on a national or international basis is all y'all understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ It’s called the free market,  you kumquat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, where are your fine and wonderful free market solutions?  A wall is not a free market solution.
Click to expand...

/——-/ They are all the place. A family opens a neighborhood pizzeria is an example of free market. The gubmint didn’t order them to do it.


----------



## danielpalos

Cellblock2429 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ True. That’s why we’re 27 trillion in debt and creeping towards a socialist nanny state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because right-wingers never have better capital solutions at lower capital cost.  Socialism on a national or international basis is all y'all understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ It’s called the free market,  you kumquat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, where are your fine and wonderful free market solutions?  A wall is not a free market solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ They are all the place. A family opens a neighborhood pizzeria is an example of free market. The gubmint didn’t order them to do it.
Click to expand...

Why should anyone take right-wingers seriously about the (Constitutional) law? 

_To coin Money, regulate the Value thereof, and of foreign Coin, and fix the Standard of Weights and Measures;_


----------



## Rigby5

westwall said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that the wealthiest members of the US citizenry have always done better under Democrat leadership than Repub?  The wealthiest one percent watched their net worth explode upward under obummers rule.  More than any other POTUS in history.  And the same is happening now under xiden.
Click to expand...


The wealthy have done well under the last democratic presidents because the democrats are no longer leftists.
Leftist avoid wars and protect unions.
Clinton and Obama instead deregulated banks, conducted the War on Drugs (poor), started or continued every war they could, and mandated private health insurance.


----------



## Rigby5

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a symbiotic relationship - Jeff Zuckerberg  and the democrats type of relationship. Hitler let the elite profit. Mussolini recognized the failure of Marxism and fixed it with his brand of collectivist authoritarianism by allowing the elite their place.  Warren Buffett doesn't serve the democrat Reich because he loves the poor, he does so because like Hitler, they offer oligarchs like him a protected monopoly.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Hitler, like Biden, was elected in a highly suspect election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1932 German presidential election - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parallels don't end with the rigged election. Like Biden, Hitler had a staged "insurrection" to use against his enemies, the Reichstag Fire
> 
> Likewise Mussolini was elected in 1924.
> 
> While there is no evidence of election fraud with Il Duce, he was a famous Communist who had gone to prison in Switzerland for sparking a general strike in hopes of creating a Bolshevik revolution. This gave Mussolini both the industrialists and the Communists in his corner. In the same way that the democrat Nazis appeal to the Marxists and the Oligarchs like Cook, Grove, Gates, et al.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1924 Italian general election - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler, Mussolini, and Biden are all totalitarian, collectivist fascists who were "elected."
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've demonstrated above, the democrats follow Hitler's plans to the letter, in an accelerated manner.  Anyone who doesn't recognize that death camps and genocide are part of the democrat agenda is just not paying attention to the 24/7 drumbeat of hate by the Nazi democrats against their new Juden, against the whites.
> 
> Two years ago, the hate was there, but the calls for violence less. We've had a year of Kristalnacht by the Brownshirts now and the Nazis are emboldened and openly advocating genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychiatrist Described ‘Fantasies’ of Murdering White People in Yale Guest Lecture | National Review
> 
> 
> ‘I had fantasies of unloading a revolver into the head of any white person that got in my way,’ Dr. Aruna Khilanani told her audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
Click to expand...


First of all, both Italy and Germany used parliamentarian type governments, where the most powerful person, the Prime Minister or Chandelor, is not elected.
When Hitler was also elected president, that was purely symbolic and had no additional power.

{...
On August 19, 1934, Adolf Hitler, already chancellor, is also elected president of Germany in an unprecedented consolidation of power in the short history of the republic.
In 1932, German President Paul von Hindenburg, old, tired, and a bit senile, had won re-election as president, but had lost a considerable portion of his right/conservative support to the Nazi Party. Those close to the president wanted a cozier relationship to Hitler and the Nazis. Hindenburg had contempt for the Nazis’ lawlessness, but ultimately agreed to oust his chancellor, Heinrich Bruning, for Franz von Papen, who was willing to appease the Nazis by lifting the ban on Hitler’s Brown Shirts and unilaterally canceling Germany’s reparation payments, imposed by the Treaty of Versailles at the close of World War I.
But Hitler was not appeased. He wanted the chancellorship for himself. Papen’s policies failed on another front: His authoritarian rule alienated his supporters, and he too was forced to resign. He then made common cause with Hitler, persuading President Hindenburg to appoint Hitler chancellor and himself vice-chancellor. He promised the president that he would restrain Hitler’s worst tendencies and that a majority of the Cabinet would go to non-Nazis. As Hindenburg’s current chancellor could no longer gain a majority in the Reichstag, and Hitler could bring together a larger swath of the masses and a unified right/conservative/nationalist coalition, the president gave in. In January 1933, Hitler was named chancellor of Germany.

But that was not enough for Hitler either. In February 1933, Hitler blamed a devastating Reichstag fire on the communists (its true cause remains a mystery) and convinced President Hindenburg to sign a decree suspending individual and civil liberties, a decree Hitler used to silence his political enemies with false arrests. Hitler then proceeded to purge the Brown Shirts (his storm troopers), the head of which, Ernst Röhm, had began voicing opposition to the Nazi Party’s terror tactics. Hitler had Röhm executed without trial, which encouraged the army and other reactionary forces within the country to urge Hitler to further consolidate his power by merging the presidency and the chancellorship. Hindenburg died of lung cancer on August 2, 1934. A plebiscite vote was held on August 19. Intimidation, and fear of the communists, brought Hitler a 90 percent majority. He was now, for all intents and purposes, dictator.
...}





						Adolf Hitler becomes president of Germany
					

On August 19, 1934, Adolf Hitler, already chancellor, is also elected president of Germany in an unprecedented consolidation of power in the short history of




					www.history.com
				




I don't see Mussolini being elected to anything?
{...
In the Italian *election* of 1924, Benito *Mussolini*’s National List, a coalition of fascists and nationalists, won 65% of the vote. *Mussolini* immediately became Prime Minister. He then gradually took total control of the government. In 1926, after a 15-year old boy tried to assassinate him, *Mussolini* banned all non-fascist political parties.
...}

When you say "democrat", it is not clear to me what that means.
But I am saying that leftist politics is supposed to be supporting the common man, while it it the right that supports the wealthy elite.
Left is supposed to be progressive liberals, while the right conservative nationalists.
The left is supposed to increase taxes on the wealthy, while the right cuts them.
​


----------



## otto105

Cellblock2429 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ True. That’s why we’re 27 trillion in debt and creeping towards a socialist nanny state.
Click to expand...

The creeping is in the QOP on the form of Matt Gaetz and malorie green


----------



## otto105

Rigby5 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, you are the polar opposite of a liberal - you are in fact a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that the wealthiest members of the US citizenry have always done better under Democrat leadership than Repub?  The wealthiest one percent watched their net worth explode upward under obummers rule.  More than any other POTUS in history.  And the same is happening now under xiden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wealthy have done well under the last democratic presidents because the democrats are no longer leftists.
> Leftist avoid wars and protect unions.
> Clinton and Obama instead deregulated banks, conducted the War on Drugs (poor), started or continued every war they could, and mandated private health insurance.
Click to expand...

What war did President Clinton start?

What war did President Obama start?


----------



## Cellblock2429

danielpalos said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's approved of aryan eugenics. Just like Charles Limburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is eugenics - which is why you Nazi fucks love it so much, just like avowed socialist Charles Lindberg and abortion queen Maggot Sanger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abortion isn’t eugenics.
> 
> NAZIs weren’t socialist.
> 
> You failed the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Abortion is eugenics when the vast majority of aborted babies are African America.
> Nazis were socialists, in fact it’s right there in their name, National Socialist German Workers' Party.
> Looks like you’re the failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right-wingers seriously about economics or Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ True. That’s why we’re 27 trillion in debt and creeping towards a socialist nanny state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because right-wingers never have better capital solutions at lower capital cost.  Socialism on a national or international basis is all y'all understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ It’s called the free market,  you kumquat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, where are your fine and wonderful free market solutions?  A wall is not a free market solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ They are all the place. A family opens a neighborhood pizzeria is an example of free market. The gubmint didn’t order them to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should anyone take right-wingers seriously about the (Constitutional) law?
> 
> _To coin Money, regulate the Value thereof, and of foreign Coin, and fix the Standard of Weights and Measures;_
Click to expand...

/——-/ YAWN


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> People can choose to have an abortion or not. Simple



People can choose to murder their parents or not. Simple - you fucking Nazi psycho.



otto105 said:


> Political names in Europe have long not been what they actually are. Your fixation on that proves it. Both Hitler and Mussolini ran fascist governments. That is not in doubt.



And both were Socialists, you drooling retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> What war did President Clinton start?
> 
> What war did President Obama start?



He murdered civilians in the war he waged with his Al Qaeda allies to overthrow Kosovo. Clinton waged a terrorist war on civilians to secure victory for Al Qaeda.









						America’s Forgotten Bullshit Bombing of Serbia
					

Forgotten lies almost guarantee new political treachery. Twenty years ago, President Bill Clinton commenced bombing Serbia in the name of human rights, justice, and ethnic tolerance. Approximately 1,500 Serb civilians were killed by NATO bombing in one of the biggest sham morality plays of the...




					www.counterpunch.org


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rigby5 said:


> The wealthy have done well under the last democratic presidents because the democrats are no longer leftists.
> Leftist avoid wars and protect unions.


Lenin did neither - nor did Stalin.

Leftists love war and hate unions.



Rigby5 said:


> Clinton and Obama instead deregulated banks, conducted the War on Drugs (poor), started or continued every war they could, and mandated private health insurance.



Can't argue with that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rigby5 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a symbiotic relationship - Jeff Zuckerberg  and the democrats type of relationship. Hitler let the elite profit. Mussolini recognized the failure of Marxism and fixed it with his brand of collectivist authoritarianism by allowing the elite their place.  Warren Buffett doesn't serve the democrat Reich because he loves the poor, he does so because like Hitler, they offer oligarchs like him a protected monopoly.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was made Chancellor by Hindenburg, not elected.
> Mussolini was appointed Prime Minister, not elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Hitler, like Biden, was elected in a highly suspect election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1932 German presidential election - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parallels don't end with the rigged election. Like Biden, Hitler had a staged "insurrection" to use against his enemies, the Reichstag Fire
> 
> Likewise Mussolini was elected in 1924.
> 
> While there is no evidence of election fraud with Il Duce, he was a famous Communist who had gone to prison in Switzerland for sparking a general strike in hopes of creating a Bolshevik revolution. This gave Mussolini both the industrialists and the Communists in his corner. In the same way that the democrat Nazis appeal to the Marxists and the Oligarchs like Cook, Grove, Gates, et al.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1924 Italian general election - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler, Mussolini, and Biden are all totalitarian, collectivist fascists who were "elected."
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?
> It is the right that generally is more for the wealthy elite, like lowering taxes, starting wars, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've demonstrated above, the democrats follow Hitler's plans to the letter, in an accelerated manner.  Anyone who doesn't recognize that death camps and genocide are part of the democrat agenda is just not paying attention to the 24/7 drumbeat of hate by the Nazi democrats against their new Juden, against the whites.
> 
> Two years ago, the hate was there, but the calls for violence less. We've had a year of Kristalnacht by the Brownshirts now and the Nazis are emboldened and openly advocating genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychiatrist Described ‘Fantasies’ of Murdering White People in Yale Guest Lecture | National Review
> 
> 
> ‘I had fantasies of unloading a revolver into the head of any white person that got in my way,’ Dr. Aruna Khilanani told her audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, both Italy and Germany used parliamentarian type governments, where the most powerful person, the Prime Minister or Chandelor, is not elected.
> When Hitler was also elected president, that was purely symbolic and had no additional power.
> 
> {...
> On August 19, 1934, Adolf Hitler, already chancellor, is also elected president of Germany in an unprecedented consolidation of power in the short history of the republic.
> In 1932, German President Paul von Hindenburg, old, tired, and a bit senile, had won re-election as president, but had lost a considerable portion of his right/conservative support to the Nazi Party. Those close to the president wanted a cozier relationship to Hitler and the Nazis. Hindenburg had contempt for the Nazis’ lawlessness, but ultimately agreed to oust his chancellor, Heinrich Bruning, for Franz von Papen, who was willing to appease the Nazis by lifting the ban on Hitler’s Brown Shirts and unilaterally canceling Germany’s reparation payments, imposed by the Treaty of Versailles at the close of World War I.
> But Hitler was not appeased. He wanted the chancellorship for himself. Papen’s policies failed on another front: His authoritarian rule alienated his supporters, and he too was forced to resign. He then made common cause with Hitler, persuading President Hindenburg to appoint Hitler chancellor and himself vice-chancellor. He promised the president that he would restrain Hitler’s worst tendencies and that a majority of the Cabinet would go to non-Nazis. As Hindenburg’s current chancellor could no longer gain a majority in the Reichstag, and Hitler could bring together a larger swath of the masses and a unified right/conservative/nationalist coalition, the president gave in. In January 1933, Hitler was named chancellor of Germany.
> 
> But that was not enough for Hitler either. In February 1933, Hitler blamed a devastating Reichstag fire on the communists (its true cause remains a mystery) and convinced President Hindenburg to sign a decree suspending individual and civil liberties, a decree Hitler used to silence his political enemies with false arrests. Hitler then proceeded to purge the Brown Shirts (his storm troopers), the head of which, Ernst Röhm, had began voicing opposition to the Nazi Party’s terror tactics. Hitler had Röhm executed without trial, which encouraged the army and other reactionary forces within the country to urge Hitler to further consolidate his power by merging the presidency and the chancellorship. Hindenburg died of lung cancer on August 2, 1934. A plebiscite vote was held on August 19. Intimidation, and fear of the communists, brought Hitler a 90 percent majority. He was now, for all intents and purposes, dictator.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler becomes president of Germany
> 
> 
> On August 19, 1934, Adolf Hitler, already chancellor, is also elected president of Germany in an unprecedented consolidation of power in the short history of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Mussolini being elected to anything?
> {...
> In the Italian *election* of 1924, Benito *Mussolini*’s National List, a coalition of fascists and nationalists, won 65% of the vote. *Mussolini* immediately became Prime Minister. He then gradually took total control of the government. In 1926, after a 15-year old boy tried to assassinate him, *Mussolini* banned all non-fascist political parties.
> ...}
> 
> When you say "democrat", it is not clear to me what that means.
> But I am saying that leftist politics is supposed to be supporting the common man, while it it the right that supports the wealthy elite.
> Left is supposed to be progressive liberals, while the right conservative nationalists.
> The left is supposed to increase taxes on the wealthy, while the right cuts them.
> ​
Click to expand...

Not sure where you're going here;

"In the Italian *election* of 1924, Benito *Mussolini*’s National List, a coalition of fascists and nationalists, won 65% of the vote. "

65% of the vote is a decisive victory - Mussolini was elected - as was Hitler and Biden.

American democrats, Nazis, Fascists - all names for the same political party.


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What war did President Clinton start?
> 
> What war did President Obama start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He murdered civilians in the war he waged with his Al Qaeda allies to overthrow Kosovo. Clinton waged a terrorist war on civilians to secure victory for Al Qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America’s Forgotten Bullshit Bombing of Serbia
> 
> 
> Forgotten lies almost guarantee new political treachery. Twenty years ago, President Bill Clinton commenced bombing Serbia in the name of human rights, justice, and ethnic tolerance. Approximately 1,500 Serb civilians were killed by NATO bombing in one of the biggest sham morality plays of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.counterpunch.org
Click to expand...

Fail.

Reagan gave rise to Al Qeada in the 1980's when we trained them.


Try again.


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can choose to have an abortion or not. Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can choose to murder their parents or not. Simple - you fucking Nazi psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political names in Europe have long not been what they actually are. Your fixation on that proves it. Both Hitler and Mussolini ran fascist governments. That is not in doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And both were Socialists, you drooling retard.
Click to expand...

Try harder not to be as stupid as your posts read.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Fail.
> 
> Reagan gave rise to Al Qeada in the 1980's when we trained them.
> 
> 
> Try again.


Saying "nuhn uhn" to historical fact doesn't alter reality. fucking Nazi moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Try harder not to be as stupid as your posts read.



You fucking retard.

Fascism has a command and control economy where the government controls the means of production. It is socialism and the form of socialism promoted by the Nazi democrat party.


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Reagan gave rise to Al Qeada in the 1980's when we trained them.
> 
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "nuhn uhn" to historical fact doesn't alter reality. fucking Nazi moron.
Click to expand...

Our training of the precursor that became Al Qaeda in  Reagan’s Afghanistan war in the 1980s is well documented.


----------



## otto105

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder not to be as stupid as your posts read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking retard.
> 
> Fascism has a command and control economy where the government controls the means of production. It is socialism and the form of socialism promoted by the Nazi democrat party.
Click to expand...


*Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy, which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe. The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before spreading to other European countries. Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.


----------



## sartre play

Semantics. Before everyone went crazy we All used the term Democracy or Democratic nation. Before we all went crazy  the term dictator was used to describe people like Hitler & Mussolini as dictator behavior & actions. Please show me the DIRECT actions & words of a president of the United states that show conclusive actions & words that say follow only me, that I have all the answers to everything.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Our training of the precursor that became Al Qaeda in  Reagan’s Afghanistan war in the 1980s is well documented.



While that's a lie, it is also irrelevant. You lied that Clinton started no wars, he started the war in Bosnia where he fought with Al Qaeda to overthrow Kosovo in the ever expansion of the Islamic Caliphate. Clinton targeted civilians in Sarajevo in a campaign of outright terrorism in his war to make Al Qaeda great.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy, which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe. The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before spreading to other European countries. Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.



Tired old tropes don't help you, Nazi.

Fascism is a command and control economy where the government controls the means of production. 

It is socialism and the form of socialism promoted by the Nazi democrat party.


----------



## danielpalos

It is right-wingers who insist on a warfare-State instead of a welfare-State economy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> It is right-wingers who insist on a warfare-State instead of a welfare-State economy.



So, were you born retarded, or is it the drugs?


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is right-wingers who insist on a warfare-State instead of a welfare-State economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, were you born retarded, or is it the drugs?
Click to expand...

You need more than fallacy of argumentum ad hominem to be credible instead of literally, incredible.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> You need more than fallacy of argumentum ad hominem to be credible instead of literally, incredible.



If you were born retarded, I should pity you. If you made yourself like this with drugs, no mercy...


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need more than fallacy of argumentum ad hominem to be credible instead of literally, incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were born retarded, I should pity you. If you made yourself like this with drugs, no mercy...
Click to expand...

You are the one with nothing but fallacy.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:


And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.

Thanks for playing, sweetie.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> …nor are they trying to install an authoritarian leader and all suppress opposition.


Uhh…that’s *exactly* what you sick fucks spend every waking second trying to do.


----------



## P@triot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberals place the rights and protected liberties of the individual above all else, they oppose authoritarianism, and seek to encourage diversity and defend dissent.


You mean like my 2nd Amendment right? Or a baby’s right to life? Or the right not to wear a mask? Or the right not to have a vaccine?

Congrats, tool, you literally just proved that Democrats / leftists are *not* liberals because every last one of you sick fucks place the state over the individual! Every last one of you has proudly declared the collective over rights.

Let a leftist talk long enough and they will defeat _themselves_ every time!


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Trump tried to stop several books from being published.


Bwahahaha! Trying to prevent personal attacks that one feels reaches the level of _libel_ is *not* the same as pulling books that about issues.

That was a weak (and ridiculous) effort. If you can’t do better than that, you really shouldn’t post at all.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Donald Trump tried to send Michael Cohen back to jail to keep him from publishing a book about him, and he took his niece to court to block publication of her book.
> 
> Then there are his efforts to suppress John Bolton's book to the point of threatening to indict him for publishing it.  These are genuine authoritarian and NAZI tactics to suppress opposition to the then President.


As usual, the unoriginal and low-IQ Canadian dimwit copies off of someone else (in this case, the laughable effort of surada) 

Trying to prevent personal attacks that one feels reaches the level of _libel_ is *not* the same as pulling books about issues.

That was a weak (and ridiculous) effort. If you can’t do better than that, you really shouldn’t post at all.


----------



## Blenda

What I find amusing is how the left is so blind to their own hatred and racism. They preach endlessly about tolerance yet their comments and actions are EXACTLY what they accuse other of and condemn them for. All while pretending they are far more intelligent because they fell for the indoctrination.

It takes an astounding lack of self-awareness to align yourself with open fascism (this color revolution has been repeated numerous times in history, all you have to do is educate yourself to understand what is right in front of your eyes) while claiming everyone else is fascist. It takes true ignorance to believe the left supports and follows the US Constitution, to believe America is a pure democracy.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> The Nazis and fascists were puppets of the wealthy elite.


Nazi is short for “National Socialist”. Adolf Hitler immediately nationalized _almost_ all industry.


Rigby5 said:


> Other than gun control, I do not see what correlation there then can be with the left in US politics and Nazis or Fascists?


Oh really? What about eugenics via abortion? What about extermination of “undesirables” via abortion? What about the left’s call for redistribution / socialism? What about the left’s desire to eliminate the US Constitution, Congress, and levels of government in favor of a single dictator (such as when Obama governed that way and they all applauded)?

You don’t see a “correlation” because they ARE the continuous remnants of the Nazis.


----------



## Blenda

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


Your use of "liberal" doesn't fit the ideology of today's left.

Conservatives align more closely with the classical liberalism of our Founding Fathers (which does fit your use of "liberal"):

* Self reliance
* Private property
* Low taxes
* Liberty
* The individual
* Free markets
* Limited goverment
* Question authority

Today's left are the antithesis of classical liberal values.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Are you still flapping your jaws about this? Christ your dumb. Read this. 









						The F Word: Is Donald Trump a fascist?
					

The debate over whether to call Donald Trump a fascist, and why it matters.




					www.vox.com


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats


There isn’t? Really? In the entire history of the United States, only one party rounded people up based on a demographic and placed them in concentration  camps like Adolf Hitler and the Nazis did.

Who was that? Was it the Republicans? Nope! It was FDR and the *Dumbocrats*.

Why, oh why, do Canadians insist on illustrating their ignorance to the world?


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats


There isn’t? Really? In the entire history of the United States, only one party has tried to eliminate the 2nd Amendment, like Adolf Hitler and the Nazis did.

Who was that? Was it the Republicans? Nope! It was is the *Dumbocrats*!

Why, oh why, do Canadians insist on illustrating their ignorance to the world?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> There isn’t? Really? In the entire history of the United States, only one party rounded people up based on a demographic and placed them in internment camps like Adolf Hitler and the Nazis did.
> 
> Who was that? Was it the Republicans? Nope! It was FDR and the *Dumbocrats*.
> 
> Why, oh why, do Canadians insist on illustrating their ignorance to the world?
Click to expand...

Not "internment camps." They were concentration camps.


----------



## westwall

Blenda said:


> What I find amusing is how the left is so blind to their own hatred and racism. They preach endlessly about tolerance yet their comments and actions are EXACTLY what they accuse other of and condemn them for. All while pretending they are far more intelligent because they fell for the indoctrination.
> 
> It takes an astounding lack of self-awareness to align yourself with open fascism (this color revolution has been repeated numerous times in history, all you have to do is educate yourself to understand what is right in front of your eyes) while claiming everyone else is fascist. It takes true ignorance to believe the left supports and follows the US Constitution, to believe America is a pure democracy.







Trust me, they aren't blind to it.  These people posting are probably just a couple who are running multiple sock accounts.  Synthy is mamooth, as an example.  Jake starky has at least 20 socks here.

It's just a few loons, and some Chinese stooges, and some outright traitors.  They make lots of noise.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Are you still flapping your jaws about this? Christ your dumb. Read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F Word: Is Donald Trump a fascist?
> 
> 
> The debate over whether to call Donald Trump a fascist, and why it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com


Vox? No…wait…Vox? 

Holy fucking shit, no wonder you’re so damn _dumb_! 

Here low-IQ, mindless-minion…try reading something of substance just once in your miserable life:








						Donald Trump: The 'Fascist' Who Cuts Taxes And Deregulates
					

Everybody knows by now that President Trump is a fascist. He's a Nazi just like the white supremacists who marched in Charlottesville, Va., on Aug. 12. We know this because... Read More




					www.investors.com


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no connection between fascists/NAZI's and Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> There isn’t? Really? In the entire history of the United States, only one party rounded people up based on a demographic and placed them in internment camps like Adolf Hitler and the Nazis did.
> 
> Who was that? Was it the Republicans? Nope! It was FDR and the *Dumbocrats*.
> 
> Why, oh why, do Canadians insist on illustrating their ignorance to the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not "internment camps." They were concentration camps.
Click to expand...

Corrected. Thank you.


----------



## Blenda

westwall said:


> Blenda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is how the left is so blind to their own hatred and racism. They preach endlessly about tolerance yet their comments and actions are EXACTLY what they accuse other of and condemn them for. All while pretending they are far more intelligent because they fell for the indoctrination.
> 
> It takes an astounding lack of self-awareness to align yourself with open fascism (this color revolution has been repeated numerous times in history, all you have to do is educate yourself to understand what is right in front of your eyes) while claiming everyone else is fascist. It takes true ignorance to believe the left supports and follows the US Constitution, to believe America is a pure democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, they aren't blind to it.  These people posting are probably just a couple who are running multiple sock accounts.  Synthy is mamooth, as an example.  Jake starky has at least 20 socks here.
> 
> It's just a few loons, and some Chinese stooges, and some outright traitors.  They make lots of noise.
Click to expand...

That's why there is the perception among those not paying attention, that the left is winning. Just because they have the loudest soap boxes doesn't mean they are winning.

I mostly use leftists to amuse myself and to help solidify information, facts, and my opinions in my mind at the expense of their stupidity. It's a win-win for me!


----------



## Blenda

P@triot said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still flapping your jaws about this? Christ your dumb. Read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F Word: Is Donald Trump a fascist?
> 
> 
> The debate over whether to call Donald Trump a fascist, and why it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox? No…wait…Vox?
> 
> Holy fucking shit, no wonder you’re so damn _dumb_!
> 
> Here low-IQ, mindless-minion…try reading something of substance just once in your miserable life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump: The 'Fascist' Who Cuts Taxes And Deregulates
> 
> 
> Everybody knows by now that President Trump is a fascist. He's a Nazi just like the white supremacists who marched in Charlottesville, Va., on Aug. 12. We know this because... Read More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investors.com
Click to expand...

I couldn't even take him seriously when he posted Vox, a left wing news site with plummeting traffic because of their lies. The only response is to laugh!


----------



## P@triot

westwall said:


> Synthy is mamooth, as an example.


You just blew my mind. Synthaholic never seemed quite as imbecilic and sophomoric as Mamooth so I never put it together.


----------



## P@triot

Blenda said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still flapping your jaws about this? Christ your dumb. Read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F Word: Is Donald Trump a fascist?
> 
> 
> The debate over whether to call Donald Trump a fascist, and why it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox? No…wait…Vox?
> 
> Holy fucking shit, no wonder you’re so damn _dumb_!
> 
> Here low-IQ, mindless-minion…try reading something of substance just once in your miserable life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump: The 'Fascist' Who Cuts Taxes And Deregulates
> 
> 
> Everybody knows by now that President Trump is a fascist. He's a Nazi just like the white supremacists who marched in Charlottesville, Va., on Aug. 12. We know this because... Read More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't even take him seriously when he posted Vox, a left wing news site with plummeting traffic because of their lies. The only response is to laugh!
Click to expand...

Well it’s not even a “news site”. It’s just a left-wing site that spews nonsense. All opinion / Op-Ed pieces (exclusively that content as far as I’m aware).


----------



## westwall

P@triot said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Synthy is mamooth, as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> You just blew my mind. Synthaholic never seemed quite as imbecilic and sophomoric as Mamooth so I never put it together.
Click to expand...





I only recently put it together.  Synthy got pissed and forgot who it was and started posting exactly like mamooth.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still flapping your jaws about this? Christ your dumb. Read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F Word: Is Donald Trump a fascist?
> 
> 
> The debate over whether to call Donald Trump a fascist, and why it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox? No…wait…Vox?
> 
> Holy fucking shit, no wonder you’re so damn _dumb_!
> 
> Here low-IQ, mindless-minion…try reading something of substance just once in your miserable life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump: The 'Fascist' Who Cuts Taxes And Deregulates
> 
> 
> Everybody knows by now that President Trump is a fascist. He's a Nazi just like the white supremacists who marched in Charlottesville, Va., on Aug. 12. We know this because... Read More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investors.com
Click to expand...


Settle down Rambo.  I never wrote it but was merely the messenger. Take it up with them if you've got the guts.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump tried to send Michael Cohen back to jail to keep him from publishing a book about him, and he took his niece to court to block publication of her book.
> 
> Then there are his efforts to suppress John Bolton's book to the point of threatening to indict him for publishing it.  These are genuine authoritarian and NAZI tactics to suppress opposition to the then President.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the unoriginal and low-IQ Canadian dimwit copies off of someone else (in this case, the laughable effort of surada)
> 
> Trying to prevent personal attacks that one feels reaches the level of _libel_ is *not* the same as pulling books about issues.
> 
> That was a weak (and ridiculous) effort. If you can’t do better than that, you really shouldn’t post at all.
Click to expand...


Trump tried to stop Bolton's book and his neice's books from being published. The issue is the character or Donald Trump.









						Trump is trying to block publication of John Bolton's book. What's he scared of? | Lloyd Green
					

The memoir reportedly depicts Trump as caring more about re-election than US national security. No wonder he wants to quash it




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Trump Family Tries To Stop Release Of Tell-All Book From President’s Niece; Publisher Predicts Court Will Block “Prior Restraint”
					

Donald Trump’s family is attempting to block a tell-all memoir set to be published next month by the president’s niece. Trump’s brother, Robert Trump, filed a request for a tempor…




					deadline.com


----------



## bripat9643

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that your type of fascism is an extreme right wing nationalism.
Click to expand...

Just as dumb as you always were, Starkey.


----------



## Colin norris

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
Click to expand...


Yeah sure they did. 
It hurts when the facts are exposed to numb skulls.  And you thought it was all left relative. Welcome to the real world son.


----------



## dudmuck

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
Click to expand...

_Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_

...thats why its right wing.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



Wow, well this post didn't age well, did it?
Have you learned yet what the definition of fascism is or still in the dark?

*"""Fascism* is a system of government led by a dictator who typically rules by forcefully and often violently suppressing opposition and criticism, controlling all industry and commerce, and promoting nationalism and often racism.""
(i.e. Donald Trump)

Fascism | Definition of Fascism at Dictionary.com​


----------



## bripat9643

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
Click to expand...

Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.


----------



## bripat9643

Blaine Sweeter said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, well this post didn't age well, did it?
> Have you learned yet what the definition of fascism is or still in the dark?
> 
> *"""Fascism* is a system of government led by a dictator who typically rules by forcefully and often violently suppressing opposition and criticism, controlling all industry and commerce, and promoting nationalism and often racism.""
> (i.e. Donald Trump)
> Fascism | Definition of Fascism at Dictionary.com​
Click to expand...

How does that differ from socialism?


----------



## dudmuck

bripat9643 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
Click to expand...

_Stalinism has been considered by some reviewers as a form of "red fascism".[94] Although fascist regimes were ideologically opposed to the Soviet Union, some of them positively regarded Stalinism as evolving Bolshevism into a form of fascism. Benito Mussolini himself positively reviewed Stalinism as having transformed Soviet Bolshevism into a Slavic fascism.__[95]_

also...

_Fascism presented itself as an alternative to both international socialism and free market capitalism.[213] While fascism opposed mainstream socialism, it sometimes regarded itself as a type of nationalist "socialism" to highlight their commitment to national solidarity and unity.[214][215] Fascists opposed international free market capitalism, but *supported a type of productive capitalism*.[120][216] Economic self-sufficiency, known as autarky, was a major goal of most fascist governments.__[217]_


----------



## Colin norris

bripat9643 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> You are one deluded, crazy, gullible loon.


No sweetie…you are one uninformed, uneducated, bat-shit crazy, angry (because you know we are right), lunatic.


Dragonlady said:


> You elected an incompetent conman as President.  He lied to you about everything, and he destroyed the country, crashed the economy, tore up all your trade deals and offended all of your allies.


Indisputable, *factual* accomplishments of *President Trump*:

Record low unemployment
Record market highs
Defeated ISIS
Secured the border
Lowered taxes
Increased wages across the US
Made the US #1 in the _world_ in oil and natural has production
Renegotiated trade agreements to benefit the United States
Brokered historic Israeli - UAE peace agreement
Brokered historic Israeli - Bahrain peace agreement
Brokered historic Israeli - Sudanese peace agreement
Brokered historic Kosovo - Serbian economic normalization
Not a single war on his watch
What does it say about bat-shit crazy Canadian that she considers that unprecedented prosperity to be “failure”?

(Hint: it says she’s a fascist who is super pissed off that small government, maximum liberty conservatism prevailed)



Dragonlady said:


> And now you sit at your computer spewing lies and hate.


Projection. That is 100% _you_ as I just proved.



Dragonlady said:


> Trump was just caught spying on Chuck Schumer, on reporters.


Again…projection and propaganda. That’s literally what MaObama did to reporters.


			https://www.cato.org/commentary/barack-obamas-war-free-press


----------



## P@triot

westwall said:


> I only recently put it together.  Synthy got pissed and forgot who it was and started posting exactly like mamooth.


Just curious when you are going to grow up, Synthaholic / mamooth? That’s some _seriously_ juvenile shit there.

Also, isn’t that a violation of USMB policy?


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> You are one deluded, crazy, gullible loon.


You’re a sick fuck’n *fascist* and the entire world knows it.








						North Korean defector who escaped sex slavery has powerful indictment for woke culture, liberals embracing socialism
					

A North Korean defector spoke out Monday about the encroaching dangers of progressivism on American college campuses, explaining woke culture is eroding what makes America a beacon for the world, especially for those people who are not free.What is the background?Yeonmi Park fled North Korea...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.


The problem with you ignorant leftists is that you consider _anything_ you don’t like (such as a non-leftist narcissist) to be a “fascist”.








						Donald Trump: The 'Fascist' Who Cuts Taxes And Deregulates
					

Everybody knows by now that President Trump is a fascist. He's a Nazi just like the white supremacists who marched in Charlottesville, Va., on Aug. 12. We know this because... Read More




					www.investors.com


----------



## westwall

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Stalinism has been considered by some reviewers as a form of "red fascism".[94] Although fascist regimes were ideologically opposed to the Soviet Union, some of them positively regarded Stalinism as evolving Bolshevism into a form of fascism. Benito Mussolini himself positively reviewed Stalinism as having transformed Soviet Bolshevism into a Slavic fascism.__[95]_
> 
> also...
> 
> _Fascism presented itself as an alternative to both international socialism and free market capitalism.[213] While fascism opposed mainstream socialism, it sometimes regarded itself as a type of nationalist "socialism" to highlight their commitment to national solidarity and unity.[214][215] Fascists opposed international free market capitalism, but *supported a type of productive capitalism*.[120][216] Economic self-sufficiency, known as autarky, was a major goal of most fascist governments.__[217]_
Click to expand...





Poor dud can't tell us how they are different from each other.  All he can do is parrot propaganda.


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
Click to expand...







Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.

Then he did it.

Your turn.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
Click to expand...


No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.


----------



## LuckyDuck

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


The terms left and right wing was originally coined in France after the revolution, but the original term "far" right-wing was coined by a "leftist" professor who submitted it along with his perceived definition of the term to Cambridge and other university leftist professors, for reviewal and approval for entry into the Cambridge and other dictionaries.  The problem was that he saw what Socialist Germany (National Socialist German Workers Party) and Fascist Italy (also Socialist) had done and was appalled and thus defined them as "far" right-wing, to distance their evil brand of Socialism from the left.
There's also the added definitions for "far-right-wing:"  Authoritarian (Republicans want a smaller federal government role in peoples lives, so that doesn't fit), Totalitarian (Again, Republicans want a smaller central federal government, not a massive central federal government controlling peoples lives), Dictatorial (Not a Republican trait.  However, the so-called Democrat Party has definitely been trying to be dictatorial to the public), Anti-Semitic (Clearly, that is what is coming from the left's politicians, not the Republicans).


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
Click to expand...







I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....
Click to expand...


No.  Either post the very link to Obama or shut your lying mouth.


----------



## KissMy

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Yes, the Right Wing Officers enjoy thumping the heads of citizens treating us as subjects.


----------



## bripat9643

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Stalinism has been considered by some reviewers as a form of "red fascism".[94] Although fascist regimes were ideologically opposed to the Soviet Union, some of them positively regarded Stalinism as evolving Bolshevism into a form of fascism. Benito Mussolini himself positively reviewed Stalinism as having transformed Soviet Bolshevism into a Slavic fascism.__[95]_
> 
> also...
> 
> _Fascism presented itself as an alternative to both international socialism and free market capitalism.[213] While fascism opposed mainstream socialism, it sometimes regarded itself as a type of nationalist "socialism" to highlight their commitment to national solidarity and unity.[214][215] Fascists opposed international free market capitalism, but *supported a type of productive capitalism*.[120][216] Economic self-sufficiency, known as autarky, was a major goal of most fascist governments.__[217]_
Click to expand...

Nothing is more absurd than commies trying to claim Stalin was "right wing."


----------



## Turtlesoup

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


So does socialism and communism.........and they are all leftists


----------



## bripat9643

KissMy said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Right Wing Officers enjoy thumping the heads of citizens treating us as subjects.
Click to expand...

What is your video supposed to prove, moron?


----------



## bripat9643

Turtlesoup said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> So does socialism and communism.........and they are all leftists
Click to expand...

What he declines to acknowledge is that the policy of confering all power to the central authority is the very definition of "left-wing."


----------



## danielpalos

Turtlesoup said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.
> 
> 
> 
> So does socialism and communism.........and they are all leftists
Click to expand...

In right wing fantasy, right wingers delude themselves into proclaiming they believe in free market Capitalism instead of Big Government nanny-Statism.


----------



## bripat9643

RUNVS said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the dictionary is a left wing propaganda campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dictionary probably is.  Why no cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I just typed "fascism" into google and the definitely came right up. Is google part of the left wing conspiracy?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## bripat9643

Agit8r said:


> Obviously a group called Soldiers of Odin is neo-nazi in nature.


What's obvious about it?


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
Click to expand...

Fascism is a right wing disease.

Proof me wrong


----------



## bripat9643

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, Republicans have been showing us for several years that they don't know the meanings of the words they use, and they don't use those words because of what they actually mean, but rather they are used for the scare value the GOP thinks they have.


What we've been showing you is that leftwing "definitions" are purely for propaganda purposes.  They have no place in objective reality.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
Click to expand...

It's your job to prove your claims right.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
Click to expand...

You just disagree with what fascism is and where it lays on the political spectrum.

It’s your problem wingnuts


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> FASCISTS can be left or right wingers.
Click to expand...

I disagree.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your job to prove your claims right.
Click to expand...

Nope, not my issue.

Your the one denying what it is.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your job to prove your claims right.
Click to expand...


*Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism[1][2]characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before spreading to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5][6]



Benito Mussolini (left) and Adolf Hitler(right), the leaders of Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany respectively, were both fascists.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your job to prove your claims right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism[1][2]characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before spreading to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5][6]
> 
> 
> 
> Benito Mussolini (left) and Adolf Hitler(right), the leaders of Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany respectively, were both fascists.
Click to expand...

Fascism is placed on the far right by leftwing douchebags who want to cover up responsiblity for their crimes.  Cite the dictionary all you like, that's just an appeal to authority - a logic fallacy.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your job to prove your claims right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not my issue.
> 
> Your the one denying what it is.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  It is your issue, turd.  You just made it your issue.


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Either post the very link to Obama or shut your lying mouth.
Click to expand...





You ignorant dumbfucks are all the same.  Try READING you feckless clod.

Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univisio​
“My cabinet has been working very hard on trying to get it done, but ultimately, I think somebody said the other day, I am president, I am not king. I can't do these things just by myself. We have a system of government that requires the Congress to work with the executive branch to make it happen. I'm committed to making it happen, but I've gotta have some partners to do it,” Obama said.





__





						Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univision
					






					latimesblogs.latimes.com


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your job to prove your claims right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism[1][2]characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before spreading to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5][6]
> 
> 
> 
> Benito Mussolini (left) and Adolf Hitler(right), the leaders of Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany respectively, were both fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is placed on the far right by leftwing douchebags who want to cover up responsiblity for their crimes.  Cite the dictionary all you like, that's just an appeal to authority - a logic fallacy.
Click to expand...

Logic fail is your denial.

Truth must hurt.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your job to prove your claims right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism[1][2]characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before spreading to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5][6]
> 
> 
> 
> Benito Mussolini (left) and Adolf Hitler(right), the leaders of Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany respectively, were both fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is placed on the far right by leftwing douchebags who want to cover up responsiblity for their crimes.  Cite the dictionary all you like, that's just an appeal to authority - a logic fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic fail is your denial.
> 
> Truth must hurt.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one resorting to an appeal to authority, crack brain.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your job to prove your claims right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism[1][2]characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before spreading to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5][6]
> 
> 
> 
> Benito Mussolini (left) and Adolf Hitler(right), the leaders of Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany respectively, were both fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is placed on the far right by leftwing douchebags who want to cover up responsiblity for their crimes.  Cite the dictionary all you like, that's just an appeal to authority - a logic fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic fail is your denial.
> 
> Truth must hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one resorting to an appeal to authority, crack brain.
Click to expand...

Was ashesi Babbitt in a legal position? Was she following police commands?

Or was she she a bitch insurrectionists.


----------



## westwall

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
Click to expand...







National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?  

*YOU!*


----------



## otto105

westwall said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
Click to expand...

Only a moron gets caught up in words than the actions of a fascist state.


----------



## Dragonlady

westwall said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
Click to expand...


Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.

Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it. 

I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.


----------



## westwall

otto105 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a moron gets caught up in words than the actions of a fascist state.
Click to expand...







Says the moronic fascist.  Face it doofus, you are a "useful idiot" in the truest sense of the name.  You ignore common sense for a construct that the Fabian Socialists have been pushing out for over a century.  They have idiot's, like you, believing there is left wing, and right wing totalitarianism.  That is idiotic.  The political spectrum goes from total government control on the left, to NO GOVERNMENT at all on the right.

Like I said, so simple a fucking moron can understand it.  

But not you!


----------



## westwall

Dragonlady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
Click to expand...







Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....

"We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler





__





						Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
					

This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...



					alphahistory.com


----------



## otto105

westwall said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a moron gets caught up in words than the actions of a fascist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the moronic fascist.  Face it doofus, you are a "useful idiot" in the truest sense of the name.  You ignore common sense for a construct that the Fabian Socialists have been pushing out for over a century.  They have idiot's, like you, believing there is left wing, and right wing totalitarianism.  That is idiotic.  The political spectrum goes from total government control on the left, to NO GOVERNMENT at all on the right.
> 
> Like I said, so simple a fucking moron can understand it.
> 
> But not you!
Click to expand...

Dude, read the previous post by dragonlady.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Either post the very link to Obama or shut your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant dumbfucks are all the same.  Try READING you feckless clod.
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univisio​
> “My cabinet has been working very hard on trying to get it done, but ultimately, I think somebody said the other day, I am president, I am not king. I can't do these things just by myself. We have a system of government that requires the Congress to work with the executive branch to make it happen. I'm committed to making it happen, but I've gotta have some partners to do it,” Obama said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latimesblogs.latimes.com
Click to expand...


You been banging away for so long now, can you remind me what your point was again?


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your job to prove your claims right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism[1][2]characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy,[3] which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.[4] The first fascist movements emerged in Italy during World War I, before spreading to other European countries.[4] Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5][6]
> 
> 
> 
> Benito Mussolini (left) and Adolf Hitler(right), the leaders of Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany respectively, were both fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is placed on the far right by leftwing douchebags who want to cover up responsiblity for their crimes.  Cite the dictionary all you like, that's just an appeal to authority - a logic fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic fail is your denial.
> 
> Truth must hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one resorting to an appeal to authority, crack brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was ashesi Babbitt in a legal position? Was she following police commands?
> 
> Or was she she a bitch insurrectionists.
Click to expand...

What the fuck is "a legal position?"  Since when does "not following commands" give the cops license to shoot you?


----------



## HappyJoy

westwall said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
Click to expand...










						FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
					

While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.




					www.snopes.com
				




The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.


----------



## westwall

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
Click to expand...








ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.

In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Either post the very link to Obama or shut your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant dumbfucks are all the same.  Try READING you feckless clod.
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univisio​
> “My cabinet has been working very hard on trying to get it done, but ultimately, I think somebody said the other day, I am president, I am not king. I can't do these things just by myself. We have a system of government that requires the Congress to work with the executive branch to make it happen. I'm committed to making it happen, but I've gotta have some partners to do it,” Obama said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latimesblogs.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You been banging away for so long now, can you remind me what your point was again?
Click to expand...






I could, but it would only spin around inside your vacant skull.


----------



## HappyJoy

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
Click to expand...

Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.

He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
Click to expand...

Prove yourself right, dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.
> 
> He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.
Click to expand...

Had what guy killed?

Stalin sent millions of loyal commies to the Gulag.  Dose that mean he's a fascist?


----------



## Dragonlady

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
Click to expand...


Hitler did not “align” with Stalin. He signed a nonaggression pact with Stalin in order to keep the Russians from attacking Germany while Hilter was busy conquering the rest of Europe. But once he had France under his control, he immediately turned his attention to the Eastern front and attacked Stalin and the communists.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.
> 
> He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had what guy killed?
> 
> Stalin sent millions of loyal commies to the Gulag.  Dose that mean he's a fascist?
Click to expand...


Are you defending Hitler? Fucking weird, boy.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.
> 
> He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had what guy killed?
> 
> Stalin sent millions of loyal commies to the Gulag.  Dose that mean he's a fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you defending Hitler? Fucking weird, boy.
Click to expand...

How could anything I posted be construed as defending Hitler?

You have no natural limit on your stupidity.


----------



## bripat9643

Dragonlady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler did not “align” with Stalin. He signed a nonaggression pact with Stalin in order to keep the Russians from attacking Germany while Hilter was busy conquering the rest of Europe. But once he had France under his control, he immediately turned his attention to the Eastern front and attacked Stalin and the communists.
Click to expand...

So why did Stalin sign the non-aggression pact?


----------



## otto105

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
Click to expand...

Hitler rejected socialism for fascism.

You can’t change history.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler rejected socialism for fascism.
> 
> You can’t change history.
Click to expand...

Fascism is socialism, moron.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler rejected socialism for fascism.
> 
> You can’t change history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is socialism, moron.
Click to expand...

Your stupid, get over being wrong.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.
> 
> He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had what guy killed?
> 
> Stalin sent millions of loyal commies to the Gulag.  Dose that mean he's a fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you defending Hitler? Fucking weird, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could anything I posted be construed as defending Hitler?
> 
> You have no natural limit on your stupidity.
Click to expand...


You seemed to be comparing Hitler to Stalin. they both sucked, they were both dictators, one of them was a fascist the other a communist.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.
> 
> He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had what guy killed?
> 
> Stalin sent millions of loyal commies to the Gulag.  Dose that mean he's a fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you defending Hitler? Fucking weird, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could anything I posted be construed as defending Hitler?
> 
> You have no natural limit on your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seemed to be comparing Hitler to Stalin. they both sucked, they were both dictators, one of them was a fascist the other a communist.
Click to expand...

What I'm demonstrating is that killing commies doesn't prove that you aren't a commie.  It's sad that you are too stupid to get that.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler rejected socialism for fascism.
> 
> You can’t change history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is socialism, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupid, get over being wrong.
Click to expand...

It's "you're,"  not "your," you fucking dumbass.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.
> 
> He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had what guy killed?
> 
> Stalin sent millions of loyal commies to the Gulag.  Dose that mean he's a fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you defending Hitler? Fucking weird, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could anything I posted be construed as defending Hitler?
> 
> You have no natural limit on your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seemed to be comparing Hitler to Stalin. they both sucked, they were both dictators, one of them was a fascist the other a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I'm demonstrating is that killing commies doesn't prove that you aren't a commie.  It's sad that you are too stupid to get that.
Click to expand...


It's sad that you aren't very good at making a point.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Either post the very link to Obama or shut your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant dumbfucks are all the same.  Try READING you feckless clod.
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univisio​
> “My cabinet has been working very hard on trying to get it done, but ultimately, I think somebody said the other day, I am president, I am not king. I can't do these things just by myself. We have a system of government that requires the Congress to work with the executive branch to make it happen. I'm committed to making it happen, but I've gotta have some partners to do it,” Obama said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latimesblogs.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You been banging away for so long now, can you remind me what your point was again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could, but it would only spin around inside your vacant skull.
Click to expand...


No you can't because you have nothing. 
If you did you would.  Your a liar.


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Either post the very link to Obama or shut your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant dumbfucks are all the same.  Try READING you feckless clod.
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univisio​
> “My cabinet has been working very hard on trying to get it done, but ultimately, I think somebody said the other day, I am president, I am not king. I can't do these things just by myself. We have a system of government that requires the Congress to work with the executive branch to make it happen. I'm committed to making it happen, but I've gotta have some partners to do it,” Obama said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latimesblogs.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You been banging away for so long now, can you remind me what your point was again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could, but it would only spin around inside your vacant skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you can't because you have nothing.
> If you did you would.  Your a liar.
Click to expand...






I gave you the transcript to obummer saying he couldn't do it.

That makes you the liar, moron.


----------



## westwall

otto105 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler rejected socialism for fascism.
> 
> You can’t change history.
Click to expand...






Correct.  Yet here you are trying to revise it.

Just like the little neo nazi that you are.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Either post the very link to Obama or shut your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant dumbfucks are all the same.  Try READING you feckless clod.
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univisio​
> “My cabinet has been working very hard on trying to get it done, but ultimately, I think somebody said the other day, I am president, I am not king. I can't do these things just by myself. We have a system of government that requires the Congress to work with the executive branch to make it happen. I'm committed to making it happen, but I've gotta have some partners to do it,” Obama said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latimesblogs.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You been banging away for so long now, can you remind me what your point was again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could, but it would only spin around inside your vacant skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you can't because you have nothing.
> If you did you would.  Your a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the transcript to obummer saying he couldn't do it.
> 
> That makes you the liar, moron.
Click to expand...


He couldn't do what?


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.
> 
> He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had what guy killed?
> 
> Stalin sent millions of loyal commies to the Gulag.  Dose that mean he's a fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you defending Hitler? Fucking weird, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could anything I posted be construed as defending Hitler?
> 
> You have no natural limit on your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seemed to be comparing Hitler to Stalin. they both sucked, they were both dictators, one of them was a fascist the other a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I'm demonstrating is that killing commies doesn't prove that you aren't a commie.  It's sad that you are too stupid to get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you aren't very good at making a point.
Click to expand...

It's sad that you are unable to commit logic.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals, by definition, cannot be fascists:
> 
> 
> 
> And today’s Dumbocrats / leftists - by definition - are *not* liberals. You fascist totalitarians merely hijacked that term after marxism became too toxic for you in the mid-1900s.
> 
> Thanks for playing, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a right wing disease.
> 
> Proof me wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National SOCIALIST German Workers Party.  What is anarchistic about that?  Leftist is totalitarian government.  Rightist is NO GOVERNMENT.  So simple a moron could understand it.  What's below a moron?
> 
> *YOU!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well except that “socialist” may have been in the name but the party was no way a socialist party. Hitler loathed Socialism and had to be convinced not to remove the word from the party’s name.
> 
> Read your history. Every time one of you clowns comes up with this we post links which prove you’re full of shit and still you keep repeating it.
> 
> I don’t want to say that conservatives are incapable of learning but until you demonstrate otherwise we just keep having to repeat the same facts to over  and over and over until you learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading what the man said you ignorant clod.  Here, let me help you a bit....
> 
> "We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."​Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany quotations: Nazi ideology - Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> This collection of Nazi Germany quotations has been selected and compiled by Alpha History authors. It contains quotes from Nazi leaders, contemporaries or historians who specialise in the history of Nazi Germany. If you would like to suggest a quote for inclusion here, please contact Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> alphahistory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Adolf Hitler Say That Nazis Are 'Mortal Enemies of the Present Capitalist Economic System'?
> 
> 
> While attributed to Hitler, this "leftist" quote actually came from a political rival of the German dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who wrote that quote that you attribute to Hitler, was actually killed by Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, no.  You boys love to spew your propaganda.  Hitler, in the beginning allied with the communists.  Germany, under fascist rule regulated every aspect of industry.  Who they could buy from, how much they had to pay for it, how much they could sell their end product for etc.
> 
> In other words SOCIALISM ON STEROIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. Hitler literally had that guy killed.
> 
> He also sent Communists off with the Jews and you know the rest of the story...I mean, if you agree it actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had what guy killed?
> 
> Stalin sent millions of loyal commies to the Gulag.  Dose that mean he's a fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you defending Hitler? Fucking weird, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could anything I posted be construed as defending Hitler?
> 
> You have no natural limit on your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seemed to be comparing Hitler to Stalin. they both sucked, they were both dictators, one of them was a fascist the other a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I'm demonstrating is that killing commies doesn't prove that you aren't a commie.  It's sad that you are too stupid to get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you aren't very good at making a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's sad that you are unable to commit logic.
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but they can't even define what "right wing" means.  Leftwing propagandist wrote that definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Opposed to liberalism, democracy, Marxism, and anarchism, fascism is placed on the far right within the traditional left–right spectrum.[4][5]__[6]_
> 
> ...thats why its right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only by brainwashed morons like you.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  It's right wing, BTW.  Perhaps you don't recall the Stalin signed a non-agression pact with Hitler and then participated in invading Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to refresh yourself with some of trumps narcissistic fascist tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show them. Include some opinions of people who could recognise it. Maybe some international countries tb say have suffered it.
> Include evidence how in an as was dumped by his own party and incited violence to overthrow democracy.
> See how good you are now big mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to provide an example.  I can show three from obummer, not one from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA.  Even he stated he didn't have the power to do it.
> 
> Then he did it.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's your turn post your examples or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did dumbshit.  Do try and keep up...mmmmkay....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Either post the very link to Obama or shut your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant dumbfucks are all the same.  Try READING you feckless clod.
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univisio​
> “My cabinet has been working very hard on trying to get it done, but ultimately, I think somebody said the other day, I am president, I am not king. I can't do these things just by myself. We have a system of government that requires the Congress to work with the executive branch to make it happen. I'm committed to making it happen, but I've gotta have some partners to do it,” Obama said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript of President Barack Obama with Univision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latimesblogs.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You been banging away for so long now, can you remind me what your point was again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could, but it would only spin around inside your vacant skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you can't because you have nothing.
> If you did you would.  Your a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the transcript to obummer saying he couldn't do it.
> 
> That makes you the liar, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He couldn't do what?
Click to expand...







So, you are unable to follow a simple conversation, nor are you capable of reading simple news stories. 

You're pretty useless aren't you.


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Just curious when you are going to grow up, Synthaholic/mamooth? That’s some _seriously_ juvenile shit there.


Agreed, Westwall's constant bitter vendettas are juvenile. It's all he's capable of now.

Given  your come-to-Jesus moment here, I assume you'll apologize now for constantly calling me "mammaries". Sure, you don't have to, but you'll look astonishingly hypocritical if you don't. Not that you care. In your cult, mind-numbing hypocrisy is seen as a resume-builder.

Also, accusations of sockdom are regarded as seriously sleazy, and possible against board rules. If you think someone is a sock, you should be contacting the mods, instead of engaging in a pout-stalking sleaze campaign.

What's that? You didn't contact the mods? You and Westwall were fully aware that you were lying, but you lied anyways?

And nobody is surprised.

Let me go back and check what particular points you were trying to evade here with this tantrum ... hmm. Interesting. I wasn't even part of that particular conversation. You and Westwall just apparently felt a burning desire to bring me up and scream hate about me.

The best part? You both made a string of posts full of insults to whine about insults. You're taking your butthurt and hypocrisy to levels never seen before. And I'm apparently living rent-free in your heads.


----------



## mamooth

Now, let me help the Trump cult fascists out with some simple facts, facts which eveyone outside of the Trump cult understands.

There are multiple forms of authoritarianism.

Fascism is one form of authoritariansm. It differs from others forms in that it focuses on restoring/retaining the old status quo, and in embracing crony capitalism.

The Nazis did that. Modern Republicans do that.

Modern Democrats do the exact opposite. Therefore, someone would have to be a special type of stupid to refer to liberals as "fascists". Most Trump cultists are that special type of stupid.

As far as the current wave of right-wing antisemetism goes, that's not exclusive to the fascists. The Soviet Union didn't like Jews much either. The current right-wing antisemitism just makes them antisemite azzwipes, and not fascists.


----------



## Theowl32

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Funny, how it's you hypocrites who are against freedom of speech, freedom of expression, freedom of religion.

Tell us all about those evil pronouns we cannot say or businesses cannot use or how bad it is to say the word waitress.

It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you want banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....

Eating meat
Using air condition
Saying HE
Saying SHE


And all use all and any perceived minorities as political cannon fodder in order to destroy those freedoms I mentioned.

You are the fascist puppet. Unfortunately for a nimrod like you, you don't get it. Now go get pats on your delicate little back and tell your little rainbow friends how a conservative was all racist for pointing out absolute truth.


----------



## otto105

Theowl32 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, how it's you hypocrites who are against freedom of speech, freedom of expression, freedom of religion.
> 
> Tell us all about those evil pronouns we cannot say or businesses cannot use or how bad it is to say the word waitress.
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you want banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> And all use all and any perceived minority as political cannon fodder in order to destroy those freedoms I mentioned.
> 
> You are the fascist puppet. Unfortunately for a nimrod like you, you don't get it. Now go get pats on your delicate little back and tell your little rainbow friends how a conservative was all racist for pointing out absolute truth.
Click to expand...

Ya sure fascist. Which side is against teaching or talking about our uncomfortable racial history.


----------



## Theowl32

otto105 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, how it's you hypocrites who are against freedom of speech, freedom of expression, freedom of religion.
> 
> Tell us all about those evil pronouns we cannot say or businesses cannot use or how bad it is to say the word waitress.
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you want banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> And all use all and any perceived minority as political cannon fodder in order to destroy those freedoms I mentioned.
> 
> You are the fascist puppet. Unfortunately for a nimrod like you, you don't get it. Now go get pats on your delicate little back and tell your little rainbow friends how a conservative was all racist for pointing out absolute truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya sure fascist. Which side is against teaching or talking about our uncomfortable racial history.
Click to expand...

You tell us why you don't want to bring up the Trans Sahara slave trade which was a 700 year long industry before Europe got involved.

Tell us why the fact that it is left out how at least 10 Native American tribes fought for the confederacy and owned slaves including the tribe that your stupid high cheekbones liar claimed she belonged to.

What's the matter? Have a problem with those facts? How about how commie kaepernick receives $50 million dollars from a company that has their factories in Vietnam taking advantage of SLAVE LABOR?

Doesn't count? Want to talk about the stats of negro on negro crime? No? Thought not.

You pathetic ignorant hypocrites.


----------



## westwall

otto105 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, how it's you hypocrites who are against freedom of speech, freedom of expression, freedom of religion.
> 
> Tell us all about those evil pronouns we cannot say or businesses cannot use or how bad it is to say the word waitress.
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you want banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> And all use all and any perceived minority as political cannon fodder in order to destroy those freedoms I mentioned.
> 
> You are the fascist puppet. Unfortunately for a nimrod like you, you don't get it. Now go get pats on your delicate little back and tell your little rainbow friends how a conservative was all racist for pointing out absolute truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya sure fascist. Which side is against teaching or talking about our uncomfortable racial history.
Click to expand...







Your side.  You ONLY want one side to be presented.  Guess what, dumbass.  That means you have something to hide.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


>


But this isn't just FASCISM, it's EXTREME fascism!

IT'S EXTREME

IT'S EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU

AAAUUUGGGHHH

AAAUUUGGGHHH


----------



## otto105

westwall said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, how it's you hypocrites who are against freedom of speech, freedom of expression, freedom of religion.
> 
> Tell us all about those evil pronouns we cannot say or businesses cannot use or how bad it is to say the word waitress.
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you want banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> And all use all and any perceived minority as political cannon fodder in order to destroy those freedoms I mentioned.
> 
> You are the fascist puppet. Unfortunately for a nimrod like you, you don't get it. Now go get pats on your delicate little back and tell your little rainbow friends how a conservative was all racist for pointing out absolute truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya sure fascist. Which side is against teaching or talking about our uncomfortable racial history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side.  You ONLY want one side to be presented.  Guess what, dumbass.  That means you have something to hide.
Click to expand...

What one side is that?

The Tulsa Oklahoma race massacre didn't happen?


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't just FASCISM, it's EXTREME fascism!
> 
> IT'S EXTREME
> 
> IT'S EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
Click to expand...

The Democrats are now the x-games of fascism. Gnarly.


----------



## otto105

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't just FASCISM, it's EXTREME fascism!
> 
> IT'S EXTREME
> 
> IT'S EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats are now the x-games of fascism. Gnarly.
Click to expand...

Fascism is a disease of the right.


----------



## HappyJoy

otto105 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't just FASCISM, it's EXTREME fascism!
> 
> IT'S EXTREME
> 
> IT'S EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats are now the x-games of fascism. Gnarly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a disease of the right.
Click to expand...

Get to know me


----------



## westwall

otto105 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't just FASCISM, it's EXTREME fascism!
> 
> IT'S EXTREME
> 
> IT'S EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats are now the x-games of fascism. Gnarly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a disease of the right.
Click to expand...





No, it's a disease of the LEFT.  ALL COLLECTIVIST DICTATORIAL GOVERNMENTS ARE LEFTIST.  The opposite of LEFTWING is ANARCHY.   Only fascists try and hide their political alignment.


----------



## otto105

westwall said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't just FASCISM, it's EXTREME fascism!
> 
> IT'S EXTREME
> 
> IT'S EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats are now the x-games of fascism. Gnarly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a disease of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a disease of the LEFT.  ALL COLLECTIVIST DICTATORIAL GOVERNMENTS ARE LEFTIST.  The opposite of LEFTWING is ANARCHY.   Only fascists try and hide their political alignment.
Click to expand...

Sure they do, their hero's are Hitler and Mussolini.


----------



## westwall

otto105 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't just FASCISM, it's EXTREME fascism!
> 
> IT'S EXTREME
> 
> IT'S EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats are now the x-games of fascism. Gnarly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a disease of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a disease of the LEFT.  ALL COLLECTIVIST DICTATORIAL GOVERNMENTS ARE LEFTIST.  The opposite of LEFTWING is ANARCHY.   Only fascists try and hide their political alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they do, their hero's are Hitler and Mussolini.
Click to expand...






hitler, mussolini, stalin, mao.  All leftists, all of the time.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't just FASCISM, it's EXTREME fascism!
> 
> IT'S EXTREME
> 
> IT'S EXTREME FASCISM I TELL YOU
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> AAAUUUGGGHHH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats are now the x-games of fascism. Gnarly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is a disease of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a disease of the LEFT.  ALL COLLECTIVIST DICTATORIAL GOVERNMENTS ARE LEFTIST.  The opposite of LEFTWING is ANARCHY.   Only fascists try and hide their political alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they do, their hero's are Hitler and Mussolini.
Click to expand...

Who is "they?"


----------



## KissMy

Theowl32 said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, how it's you hypocrites who are against freedom of speech, freedom of expression, freedom of religion.
> 
> Tell us all about those evil pronouns we cannot say or businesses cannot use or how bad it is to say the word waitress.
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you want banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> And all use all and any perceived minorities as political cannon fodder in order to destroy those freedoms I mentioned.
> 
> You are the fascist puppet. Unfortunately for a nimrod like you, you don't get it. Now go get pats on your delicate little back and tell your little rainbow friends how a conservative was all racist for pointing out absolute truth.
Click to expand...

You Lie!!!

The Left has never jailed or killed any US citizen for:

Eating meat
Using air condition
Saying HE
Saying SHE
But the Right's Jack Boot Police Thugs constantly harass, arrest, jail & kill US citizens to intimidate US.


----------



## bripat9643

KissMy said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, how it's you hypocrites who are against freedom of speech, freedom of expression, freedom of religion.
> 
> Tell us all about those evil pronouns we cannot say or businesses cannot use or how bad it is to say the word waitress.
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you want banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> And all use all and any perceived minorities as political cannon fodder in order to destroy those freedoms I mentioned.
> 
> You are the fascist puppet. Unfortunately for a nimrod like you, you don't get it. Now go get pats on your delicate little back and tell your little rainbow friends how a conservative was all racist for pointing out absolute truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie!!!
> 
> The Left has never jailed or killed any US citizen for:
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> But the Right's Jack Boot Police Thugs constantly harass, arrest, jail & kill US citizens to intimidate US.
Click to expand...

The left controls the police in major cities, shitbird.  Police, under the control of leftwing politicians, killed all the people who died during the summer/fall rights.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Which side is against teaching or talking about our uncomfortable racial history.


Which side? The left. The left refuses to discuss racial history. All they will talk about is "Critical Race _Theory_" which states that everything and everyone is inherently racist.

The left has actually taken people to court for teaching _actual_ history - like the fact that there were two black men on George Washington's boat that crossed the Potomac River. Two men who were *not* enslaved.

Show me _any_ school in a Dumbocrat district that teaches about Peter Salem, James Armistead, or Prince Whipple. Any. I dare you.

Bottom line, you're a typical disingenuous leftist clown. Even when defeated with facts, you refuse to accept reality over the ideology you were indoctrinated to adopt.


----------



## P@triot

KissMy said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you *want*banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> 
> You Lie!!!
> 
> The Left has never jailed or killed any US citizen for:
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
Click to expand...

Like all leftists, KissMy resorts to lying. It's right there in black and white that Theowl32 said "*want*" and you immediately claim he lied followed by "the left has never jailed or killed anyone".

He never made such a claim, clown.

But that being said, you jack-hole fascists have made it a *crime* to use the scientific, biological pronoun of a transvestite freak:








						NYC Will Fine You $250,000 For 'Misgendering' A Transsexual
					

Did you call a transsexual person "he" or "she" when they preferred to be called "zhe?" In NYC, if could land you with $250,000 in fines.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which side is against teaching or talking about our uncomfortable racial history.
> 
> 
> 
> Which side? The left. The left refuses to discuss racial history. All they will talk about is "Critical Race _Theory_" which states that everything and everyone is inherently racist.
> 
> The left has actually taken people to court for teaching _actual_ history - like the fact that there were two black men on George Washington's boat that crossed the Potomac River. Two men who were *not* enslaved.
> 
> Show me _any_ school in a Dumbocrat district that teaches about Peter Salem, James Armistead, or Prince Whipple. Any. I dare you.
> 
> Bottom line, you're a typical disingenuous leftist clown. Even when defeated with facts, you refuse to accept reality over the ideology you were indoctrinated to adopt.
Click to expand...

There are no records detailing who exactly was on which boat.  Tradition says that Prince Whipple was on Washington's boat, but he was still a slave at the time.  If there was a second on that boat, I'd love to hear about it.

And it was the Delaware River, not the Potomac.


----------



## KissMy

P@triot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you *want*banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> 
> You Lie!!!
> 
> The Left has never jailed or killed any US citizen for:
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, KissMy resorts to lying. It's right there in black and white that Theowl32 said "*want*" and you immediately claim he lied followed by "the left has never jailed or killed anyone".
> 
> He never made such a claim, clown.
> 
> But that being said, you jack-hole fascists have made it a *crime* to use the scientific, biological pronoun of a transvestite freak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Will Fine You $250,000 For 'Misgendering' A Transsexual
> 
> 
> Did you call a transsexual person "he" or "she" when they preferred to be called "zhe?" In NYC, if could land you with $250,000 in fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...

Still the state never jailed or killed any citizen for using wrong pronoun. Yet right wing make bathroom laws & beat citizens who "use the wrong sex"


----------



## bripat9643

KissMy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you *want*banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> 
> You Lie!!!
> 
> The Left has never jailed or killed any US citizen for:
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, KissMy resorts to lying. It's right there in black and white that Theowl32 said "*want*" and you immediately claim he lied followed by "the left has never jailed or killed anyone".
> 
> He never made such a claim, clown.
> 
> But that being said, you jack-hole fascists have made it a *crime* to use the scientific, biological pronoun of a transvestite freak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Will Fine You $250,000 For 'Misgendering' A Transsexual
> 
> 
> Did you call a transsexual person "he" or "she" when they preferred to be called "zhe?" In NYC, if could land you with $250,000 in fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still the state never jailed or killed any citizen for using wrong pronoun. Yet right wing make bathroom laws & beat citizens who "use the wrong sex"
Click to expand...

Force is used only if they refuse to leave the bathroom when ordered to.


----------



## KissMy

bripat9643 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you *want*banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> 
> You Lie!!!
> 
> The Left has never jailed or killed any US citizen for:
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, KissMy resorts to lying. It's right there in black and white that Theowl32 said "*want*" and you immediately claim he lied followed by "the left has never jailed or killed anyone".
> 
> He never made such a claim, clown.
> 
> But that being said, you jack-hole fascists have made it a *crime* to use the scientific, biological pronoun of a transvestite freak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Will Fine You $250,000 For 'Misgendering' A Transsexual
> 
> 
> Did you call a transsexual person "he" or "she" when they preferred to be called "zhe?" In NYC, if could land you with $250,000 in fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still the state never jailed or killed any citizen for using wrong pronoun. Yet right wing make bathroom laws & beat citizens who "use the wrong sex"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Force is used only if they refuse to leave the bathroom when ordered to.
Click to expand...

You Lie! 
Murders of Transgender People in 2020 Surpasses Total for Last Year In Just Seven Months​


----------



## Turtlesoup

KissMy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't us that is against capitalism, which hypocritical FASCISTS like you *want*banned in favor of a totalitarian government that restricts us from....
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> 
> You Lie!!!
> 
> The Left has never jailed or killed any US citizen for:
> 
> Eating meat
> Using air condition
> Saying HE
> Saying SHE
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, KissMy resorts to lying. It's right there in black and white that Theowl32 said "*want*" and you immediately claim he lied followed by "the left has never jailed or killed anyone".
> 
> He never made such a claim, clown.
> 
> But that being said, you jack-hole fascists have made it a *crime* to use the scientific, biological pronoun of a transvestite freak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Will Fine You $250,000 For 'Misgendering' A Transsexual
> 
> 
> Did you call a transsexual person "he" or "she" when they preferred to be called "zhe?" In NYC, if could land you with $250,000 in fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still the state never jailed or killed any citizen for using wrong pronoun. Yet right wing make bathroom laws & beat citizens who "use the wrong sex"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Force is used only if they refuse to leave the bathroom when ordered to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Lie!
> Murders of Transgender People in 2020 Surpasses Total for Last Year In Just Seven Months​
Click to expand...

Yes, but it is usually other mentally ill libs that are killing them.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> Fascism is one form of authoritariansm. It differs from others forms in that it focuses on restoring/retaining the old status quo, and in embracing *crony capitalism*.
> 
> The Nazis did that. Modern Republicans do that.


So the left. Thank you. We all agree. Conservatives do *not* engage in "crony capitalism". That is exclusively a trait of the left (and yes, some Republicans are on the left - they are known as "RINOs").


----------



## P@triot

KissMy said:


> You Lie!
> 
> Murders of Transgender People in 2020 Surpasses Total for Last Year In Just Seven Months​


TransEquality.org? Yeah, _that's_ some hard-hitting, reliable journalism!


----------



## P@triot

Just look at the fascism of the left. They have never been more terrified, and thus, are cracking down harder than ever to eliminate free speech, the exchange of ideas, free thought, etc.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which side is against teaching or talking about our uncomfortable racial history.
> 
> 
> 
> Which side? The left. The left refuses to discuss racial history. All they will talk about is "Critical Race _Theory_" which states that everything and everyone is inherently racist.
> 
> The left has actually taken people to court for teaching _actual_ history - like the fact that there were two black men on George Washington's boat that crossed the Potomac River. Two men who were *not* enslaved.
> 
> Show me _any_ school in a Dumbocrat district that teaches about Peter Salem, James Armistead, or Prince Whipple. Any. I dare you.
> 
> Bottom line, you're a typical disingenuous leftist clown. Even when defeated with facts, you refuse to accept reality over the ideology you were indoctrinated to adopt.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure, slavery wasn’t racist.....


----------



## P@triot

You want more proof that the left-wing ideology has completely gone off the sanity tracks? The leftist son-of-a-gun in America continues to unleash on the left for their fascism.


> “It's bullying. It's 'I could make you crawl like a dog and I enjoy it.'" "Nothing is ever good enough for these people! They're like children."


When Bill Maher is admitting that the left is just trying to “make you crawl like a dog” because the left is addicted to totalitarian power, you know they’ve hit the extreme end of the political spectrum.








						Bill Maher blasts Lin-Manuel Miranda for bending knee to woke mob: 'This is why people hate Democrats'
					

Bill Maher blasted Democrats on his show Friday after "Hamilton" creator Lin-Manuel Miranda apologized to woke critics who complained that his new movie excluded Afro-Latino actors.What is the background?The movie, "In The Heights," is based on a book and Miranda-created Broadway play by the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> So the left. Thank you. We all agree. Conservatives do *not* engage in "crony capitalism".


AHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA.

HHAHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAA.

AHHAHHAHAHA

HA. HA. HA.

Go on, pull the other one. Come on, even you don't believe a whopper that big.

I'll give just one example. In Ohio, a state where the Republicans in charge are trying to make it the Mississippi of the north, many cities had implemented very successful and very cheap broadband internet programs. Magically, in all of those cities, the prevailing interenet monopolies suddenly found they were capable of reducing their prices drastically.

The Republicans found that intolerable, people not handing all of their money to ComCast, so they're making a law that bans cities from providing cheap internet. Protecting the profits of their donors is the important thing.









						Ohio Senate GOP budget proposal would ban municipal broadband programs
					

Ohio Republican lawmakers are trying to strangle municipal broadband programs in Ohio and hold up $190 million in proposed funding to expand high-speed internet to underserved areas of the state.




					www.cleveland.com
				




Needless to say, the Democrats don't make such laws.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> Needless to say, the Democrats don't make such laws.


Right? The Democrats just nationalize _everything_. If the government doesn't outright take it over under the Dumbocrats, then they force so many regulations that they are just controlling it anyway as if they did take it over.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> I'll give just one example. In Ohio, a state where the Republicans in charge are trying to make it the Mississippi of the north, many cities had implemented very successful and very cheap broadband internet programs. Magically, in all of those cities, the prevailing interenet monopolies suddenly found they were capable of reducing their prices drastically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Senate GOP budget proposal would ban municipal broadband programs
> 
> 
> Ohio Republican lawmakers are trying to strangle municipal broadband programs in Ohio and hold up $190 million in proposed funding to expand high-speed internet to underserved areas of the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleveland.com


Your link requires a subscription. Got another article you can share? I've very interested to know how "many cities" have "_implemented_ very successful and cheap broadband programs".

Sounds like more unconstitutional "take citizens taxes and use it for things were not authorized to use tax dollars on" Dumbocrat bullshit to me. I'll assume that's the case until you can provide a reliable article otherwise.


----------



## P@triot

Der Führer demands da papers... Man alive Dumbocrats have embraced fascism in it's purest form.








						California Introduces COVID-19 Vaccine Verification System
					

California rolled out a new system on June 18 that will enable people to present digital proof from ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

If Christmas offends you, you should get the fuck out of the US. We were founded by Christians. #DealWithIt








						New Jersey School District Eliminates Holidays' Names to be 'Inclusive'
					

A New Jersey school district has voted to eliminate "the names of all religious and secular holidays from the school calendar."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The US left has marched right past Europe as they move further and further left to the extreme end of the political spectrum.








						The Swiss Say ‘No,’ ‘Nein,’ to Costly Climate Regulations
					

Swiss voters recently rejected several expensive environmental proposals. No wonder Switzerland is one of the world’s top economies.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The left hates the United States - just like the Nazis of Germany did in the 1930’s and 1940’s








						Trans Olympic athlete said 'goal' is to win event to 'burn a US flag on the podium'
					

The Olympics are traditionally a time when Americans come together under a shared sense of patriotism and love of country. But for one U.S. Olympic athlete, the dream of standing on the winner's podium would mean an opportunity to express the exact opposite. In a Facebook post last year...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form…








						'They can kiss my a**': TNT told Charles Barkley not to say this. His response is perfect.
					

On "The Rubin Report" this week, BlazeTV host Dave Rubin talked about a recent interview with Charles Barkley in which the NBA Hall of Famer railed against cancel culture and his cowardly "bosses" at TNT for letting wokeism ruin the NBA and his job.  	"You can't even have fun nowadays without...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## themirrorthief

there4eyeM said:


> As fascism conserves all power to the central authority, it is the antithesis of 'liberal'.


todays liberals are not liberal...that explains the confusion...I could call myself a rock star an some idiots would actually believe it...thus you have todays liberal who is actually someone who hates democracy and wants big brother controlling every aspect of your life


----------



## P@triot

The fascist Gaystapo *hates* liberty. Someone should explain to them that Jack Phillips runs a "sanctuary bakery". It's not subject to federal law! 








						The Crusade to Destroy Jack Phillips Continues
					

Jack Phillips is again in court, this time over his refusal to make a transgender cake.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> The fascist Gaystapo *hates* liberty. Someone should explain to them that Jack Phillips runs a "sanctuary bakery". It's not subject to federal law!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crusade to Destroy Jack Phillips Continues
> 
> 
> Jack Phillips is again in court, this time over his refusal to make a transgender cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


He should be required to operate on a not-for-the-profit-of-lucre basis if, as he alleges, he is being Religious about it.  A simple, cost effective Solution to this frivolous right-wing issue.


----------



## P@triot

Fascists do not like it when a free press accurately reports an event. They will always shut it down, cover it up, and replace it with propaganda.








						Twitter Locks News Site's Account for Report on Teen Boy Dying After Getting Vaccine
					

Twitter locked the account of the National File, a conservative-leaning news website, after it reported on a tweet ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Terminated for merely voicing _concern_ for children. That's it. That was his big "crime". Fascists hate free speech and independent thought. Nazi goose-step in order or be destroyed!




__





						Surgeon Fired From College Of Medicine For Voicing Concerns About COVID Shots For Kids | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## P@triot

Everything the left does *fails*. And when it does, they always try to blame it on Republicans. Unfortunately for the Dumbocrats, that just doesn’t work in the 21st Century where smartphones and the internet are in abundance.








						Jen Psaki squirms when confronted by Fox News reporter over White House claim that GOP defunded police
					

White House press secretary Jen Psaki engaged in a contentious back-and-forth with Fox News reporter Peter Doocy on Monday during which Psaki defended accusations that the Republican Party defunded police.That's right. Despite far-left lawmakers and activists adopting the "defund the police"...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Democrats have embraced fascism in its purest form…


> Even where it is dominant, it seems the left gets frustrated by the mere fact that its opponents have freedom of speech. That’s why, through controlling definitions, censoring speech platforms, and canceling individuals, the left is trying to vigorously curtail conservatives’ freedom of speech.


They also continue to prove that Republicans are the _only_ adults in the room.








						Ohio Dems Disrupt Vote on Amendment to Protect Women's Sports
					

An amendment to protect women's sports in the Ohio House succeeds with a 54-40 vote, despite Democrats' objections.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The unhinged left loathes the United States (even though it has handed the world to them on a silver platter).








						BLM chapter triggers 'relentless' backlash after calling American flag 'symbol of hatred': 'The person flying it is a racist'
					

A Black Lives Matter chapter triggered "relentless" backlash this week after declaring the American flag is "a symbol of hatred" and that patriotic displays of Old Glory are reserved for racists only.What are the details?To celebrate Independence Day, the Utah chapter of Black Lives Matter...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Fascists *hate* faith and they love eugenics...








						Left-wing activists desecrate 7-story Christ of the Ozarks statue by hanging banner that reads: 'God Bless Abortions'
					

A left-wing activist group desecrated the Christ of the Ozarks statue with a large banner that reads: "God Bless Abortions." Indecline is a self-described "activist art collective of graffiti writers, filmmakers, photographers and full-time rebels and activists." The left-wing activist group...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The beautiful thing about the United States is that fascist totalitarians like the Dumbocrats can’t mandate shit!








						Fauci: There 'Should Be More' COVID-19 Vaccine Mandates
					

President Joe Biden's top medical adviser, Dr. Anthony Fauci, said there should be more COVID-19 vaccine mandates at ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Just like Adolf Hitler and the Nazis, the left today wants to exterminate anyone who won’t embrace their fucked-up totalitarian ideology…








						‘Let Them Die,’ Official of PTA, NAACP Says of Critical Race Theory Foes
					

Rabid proponents of teaching critical race theory in schools cheered when Michelle Leete said of critics of the theory: "Let them die!"




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in it’s purest form. Either adopt their bat-shit crazy ideology or they will come after you with violence, threats, intimidation, etc. Just like the Nazi brownshirts.








						J.K. Rowling exposes hypocritical intolerance of trans activists who threatened her with rape, death, pipe bomb
					

Author J.K. Rowling exposed Monday the absurdity of some activists who demand tolerance for LGBT people, yet invoke intolerance for those, like Rowling, who disagree with some aspects of LGBT ideology.What are the details?According to the "Harry Potter" author, trans activists have targeted...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## dudmuck




----------



## P@triot

They aren’t even trying to hide it anymore. Literally embracing _every_ policy of Adolf Hitler and the Nazis.








						Warren Asks Amazon to Ban Products With ‘COVID-19 Misinformation’
					

In a letter to Amazon, Elizabeth Warren identifies items and books that are among the top results when consumers research COVID-19.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## struth

P@triot said:


> They aren’t even trying to hide it anymore. Literally embracing _every_ policy of Adolf Hitler and the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Asks Amazon to Ban Products With ‘COVID-19 Misinformation’
> 
> 
> In a letter to Amazon, Elizabeth Warren identifies items and books that are among the top results when consumers research COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


wow just wow…


----------



## CrusaderFrank

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques



The thread get more prophetic and profound with each passing day


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> They aren’t even trying to hide it anymore. Literally embracing _every_ policy of Adolf Hitler and the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Asks Amazon to Ban Products With ‘COVID-19 Misinformation’
> 
> 
> In a letter to Amazon, Elizabeth Warren identifies items and books that are among the top results when consumers research COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com



The Nazis were Fascists..  They split with the Socialists in 1926 and by 1933 purged the government of Socialists, Communists, Democrats and Jews.

Fascism is embraced by hard right conservatives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

P@triot said:


> They aren’t even trying to hide it anymore. Literally embracing _every_ policy of Adolf Hitler and the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Asks Amazon to Ban Products With ‘COVID-19 Misinformation’
> 
> 
> In a letter to Amazon, Elizabeth Warren identifies items and books that are among the top results when consumers research COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


*All at once, in 2021, we have American Progressives borrowing simultaneously from their Three Founding Fathers: Hitler's Reichstag Fire, Mao's Cultural Revolution and Stalin's Purges!*


----------



## Votto

surada said:


> The Nazis were Fascists..  They split with the Socialists in 1926 and by 1933 purged the government of Socialists, Communists, Democrats and Jews.
> 
> Fascism is embraced by hard right conservatives.


Both Fascism and communism and even socialism are all different flavors of collectivism

That is, a top heavy controlling government.  And really the only difference between the Nazi regime and Stalinist regime was, Hitler knew it was better to let the experts run industry, so he did not remove them and take them over in name, but he did control them just as if he had.  Hitler said why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?  This is the approach Progressives have taken in the US today.

The big lie is that the Nazi regime, the name meaning National Socialists, are comparable to conservatives when they are the kissing cousins of socialists of today.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

surada said:


> The Nazis were Fascists..  They split with the Socialists in 1926 and by 1933 purged the government of Socialists, Communists, Democrats and Jews.
> 
> Fascism is embraced by hard right conservatives.



Limited government and individual liberty are fascist just like the "Parties switched sides"

How many lobotomies have you had -- I mean so far this year?


----------



## surada

Votto said:


> Both Fascism and communism and even socialism are all different flavors of collectivism
> 
> That is, a top heavy controlling government.  And really the only difference between the Nazi regime and Stalinist regime was, Hitler knew it was better to let the experts run industry, so he did not remove them and take them over in name, but he did control them just as if he had.  Hitler said why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?  This is the approach Progressives have taken in the US today.
> 
> The big lie is that the Nazi regime, the name meaning National Socialists, are comparable to conservatives when they are the kissing cousins of socialists of today.



Sorry, your education on this is poor. Look at the Fascists of the 20th century. They were authoritarian, racist,  nationalistic as opposed to patriotic.


----------



## Votto

surada said:


> Sorry, your education on this is poor. Look at the Fascists of the 20th century. They were authoritarian, racist,  nationalistic as opposed to patriotic.


How does any of that refute what I said?

Learn to read and use critical thinking.

Then again, your head might explode.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> It's a cute left-wing propaganda campaign. Doesn't change the fact that fascism is the polar opposite of right-wing extremism. Would you like to try again? Let me guess - you need me to explain the basic political spectrum for you?



It's not.  It is exactly as he said.  The problem is you like to.link it to drmocrats for propaganda purposes.  
Do some research into history.  You know nothing


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> They aren’t even trying to hide it anymore. Literally embracing _every_ policy of Adolf Hitler and the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Asks Amazon to Ban Products With ‘COVID-19 Misinformation’
> 
> 
> In a letter to Amazon, Elizabeth Warren identifies items and books that are among the top results when consumers research COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com



*Well aren't you the hysterical idiot.  There is nothing dummer than a fool screaming "NAZIS" at every turn.  Especially since you also keep screaming "commies" every day.  You can't be both a "Nazi" and a "commie"

I don't recall Hitler having to deal with a worldwide pandemic that was killing 2000 Germans every single day.

I don't recall another worldwide crisis where forces which want to see the US government destroyed were allowed to spread lies and misinformation designed to undermine the American government's response to this crisis.

You're not promoting "freedom" in the USA, you're promoting death, chaos and the destruction of the US government.  You want to see the USA destroyed.  You're not a "patriot" at all.  You're hiding your hatred of the USA behind your name.  *


----------



## Votto

Colin norris said:


> It's not.  It is exactly as he said.  The problem is you like to.link it to drmocrats for propaganda purposes.
> Do some research into history.  You know nothing


Let's see, research history

1.  Nazi regime was the first to implement gun control









						How the Nazis Used Gun Control - Campaign for Liberty
					

Reclaim the Republic. Restore the Constitution.




					www.campaignforliberty.org
				




2.  Nazi regime was obsessed with preserving the environment.









						Were Nazis the Environmentalists of Their Day?
					

Welcome to the Wonderful World of Stu. Always remember: It’s polite and important to begin conversations with questions that aren’t controversial. Luckily, I’m both polite and important. So, were Nazi’s environmentalists? Nazis were a lot of things. Sure, they were most famous for their...




					www.glennbeck.com
				




3.  They were fixated on animal rights.









						Feeling Their Pain: Animal Rights and the Nazis
					

In April 1933, soon after they had come to power, the Nazis passed laws regulating the slaughter of animals. Later that year Herman Goering announced an




					www.counterpunch.org
				





4.  They hated capitalism.  Nazi capitalism is a myth.  They were socialists









						The Myth of "Nazi Capitalism" | Chris Calton
					

I came across a clever tweet recently claiming that people who say ”The Nazis were socialists, it’s in the name!” must be ”very confused by buffalo wings.” It is now the conventional wisdom that the Nazis were capitalists, not socialists, despite their misleading name “The National Socialist German




					mises.org
				




I came across a clever tweet recently claiming that people who say ”The Nazis were socialists, it’s in the name!” must be ”very confused by buffalo wings.” It is now the conventional wisdom that the Nazis were capitalists, not socialists, despite their misleading name “The National Socialist German Workers Party.” Anybody with a college degree knows they were capitalistic, if not in name, then at least in principle.

Of course, this is all nonsense. But the question does arise, where did this myth come from? Mises, in fact, answered this question in 1951 in his essay “Planned Chaos.”

During the nineteenth century, when socialism was becoming fashionable in Europe, there was no distinction between “socialism” and “communism.” There were different forms of socialism, of course, but these were not distinguished by the different terms. Different thinkers had their preference, but the terms were used interchangeably, even by Karl Marx. Mises writes, ”In 1875, in his Criticism of the Gotha Programme of the German Social Democratic Party, Marx distinguished between a lower (earlier) and a higher (later) phase of the future communist society. But he did not reserve the name of communism to the higher phase, and did not call the lower phase socialism as differentiated from communism.”

According to Marx’s theory of history, socialism was an inevitability. According to his deterministic outlook, every country was destined to progress from a feudalist society, to a capitalist, and finally to a socialist society. To Marx, this progression was inevitable.

In Germany, the first purveyors of “State socialism” emerged shortly prior to Marx. Johann Karl Rodbertus, like Marx, rejected many of the existing socialist theories as untenable. Rodbertus was the first socialist thinker to advocate the control of both production and distribution, and to achieve this, the socialist must use the State. The greatest expositor of his ideas was Ferdinand Lassalle, whose proselytizing led to the rapid growth in popularity of what Mises would call “socialism of the German pattern.”

German socialism, as Mises defines it, differs from what he called “socialism of the Russian pattern” in that “it, seemingly and nominally, maintains private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship, and market exchange.” However, this is only a superficial system of private ownership because through a complete system of economic intervention and control, the entrepreneurial function of the property owners is completely controlled by the State. By this, Mises means that shop owners do not speculate about future events for the purpose of allocating resources in the pursuit of profits. Just like in the Soviet Union, this entrepreneurial speculation and resource allocation is done by a single entity, the State, and economic  calculation is thus impossible.

“In Nazi Germany,” Mises tells us, the property owners “were called shop managers or _Betriebsführer_. The government tells these seeming entrepreneurs what and how to produce, at what prices and from whom to buy, at what prices and to whom to sell. The government decrees at what wages labourers should work, and to whom and under what terms the capitalists should entrust their funds. Market exchange is but a sham. As all prices, wages and interest rates are fixed by the authority, they are prices, wages and interest rates in appearance only; in fact they are merely quantitative terms in the authoritarian orders determining each citizen’s income, consumption and standard of living. The authority, not the consumers, directs production. The central board of production management is supreme; all citizens are nothing else but civil servants. This is socialism with the outward appearance of capitalism. Some labels of the capitalistic market economy are retained, but they signify here something entirely different from what they mean in the market economy.”

But the Soviets themselves also played a part in the crafting of the myth of the Nazi capitalist. The Nazis were not trying to hide their socialism (after all, snarky tweets aside, socialism was in  the name); they were just implementing socialism according to a different strategy than that of the Marxist socialists.

The Soviets were able to brand the Nazis as capitalists only because they had already started redefining the terms “socialism” and “communism” to fit their own political agenda. In 1912, Lenin formed his Communist Party. The members of his party, the Bolsheviks, were now distinct from the other, rival groups of socialists. The terms “communism” and “socialism” were still able to be used interchangeably, and the Soviet Union itself was just a shorthand name for the “United Soviet Socialist Republics.” But by branding his group under the title of the “Communist Party,” the title “Communist” — now meaning a member of Lenin’s party — became a way of saying that this was a “true socialist,” so to speak.

“It was only in 1928,” Mises explains, “that the programme of the Communist International ... began to differentiate between communism and socialism (and not merely between communist and socialist).” This new doctrine held that, in the Marxian framework, there was another stage of development between capitalism and communism. That stage, of course, was socialism, and it was the stage that the Soviet Union was in.

In his original theory, Marx made a distinction between early- and late-stage communism, where true equality would be reached only in the final stage of communism, after the State had successfully followed all of his prescriptions and humans had evolved beyond their “class consciousness.” In the new doctrine, “socialism” simply referred to Marx’s early-stage communism, while true communism — Marx’s late-stage communism — would not be achieved until the whole world was communist. Thus, the Soviet Union was merely socialist, and the party members were Communists because they were the enlightened few who were working toward the ultimate goal of communism.

But the Nazis still claimed to be socialist and, in fact, were acting quite a bit like socialists with their heavy-handed economic interventions. However, there was still economic inequality among the citizens of Nazi Germany (just as there was in the Soviet Union, but that didn’t matter to the narrative). Furthermore, as Mises pointed out in his analysis of socialism of the German pattern, the Nazis retained some of the legal language of a capitalist society. Specifically, there was still the superficial existence of nominal property ownership.

When the Nazis invaded the Soviet Union, Joseph Stalin and his lackeys used the new communist narrative to redefine Nazi Socialism — which was never Marxism but was based on the theories of the original German socialists who directly influenced Marx’s later ideas — as “capitalists.” According to this new narrative, the Nazis were in the final and worst stage of capitalism.

At a time when many members of the European intelligentsia were still enamored with the Soviet Union, this narrative of the Nazis as capitalists was a welcome lie. But this idea is one that comes not from any grounding in economic principles, but rather the Soviet interpretation of the Marxian framework. The Nazis, who touted their socialism proudly and implemented socialist policies with great consistency, were now being referred to as capitalists for no reason other than they did not fit cleanly into the Soviet-Marxist worldview, and this false narrative survives today.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> Fascists do not like it when a free press accurately reports an event. They will always shut it down, cover it up, and replace it with propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter Locks News Site's Account for Report on Teen Boy Dying After Getting Vaccine
> 
> 
> Twitter locked the account of the National File, a conservative-leaning news website, after it reported on a tweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



The "Epoch Times" isn't the "free press".  The Epoch Times is owned by Chinese interests which always means the Chinese government and is pushing lies and disinformation to fools like you.  "*The Epoch Times is founded by John Tang and a group of Chinese-American Falun Gong practitioners*."



> The Epoch Times is an international, multi-language news media company in print and online. *The Epoch Times** first published in New York in April 2000 (in Chinese only)* and the online edition in August 2000. In 2003, The Epoch Times launched an online edition in English, which began printing as a newspaper in New York in 2004.  *The Epoch Times is founded by John Tang and a group of Chinese-American Falun Gong practitioners. *The Epoch Times publishes in 21 languages in 35 countries across five continents. Their focus topics include sections for world and national news, op-eds, sports, entertainment, business, arts and culture, travel, and health.
> 
> On December 20, 2019,  Facebook took down more than 600 accounts connected to The Epoch Times. According to an NBC News report, “The network was called ‘The BL’ and was run by Vietnamese users posing as Americans, using fake photos generated by algorithms to simulate real identities. The Epoch Media group, which pushes a variety of pro-Trump conspiracy theories, spent $9.5 million on ads to spread content through the now-suspended pages and groups.”











						The Epoch Times
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				




The Epoch Times is in the business of deliberately publishing fake news to prop up far right wing dogma.  It's propaganda, not fact.


----------



## surada

Votto said:


> Let's see, research history
> 
> 1.  Nazi regime was the first to implement gun control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the Nazis Used Gun Control - Campaign for Liberty
> 
> 
> Reclaim the Republic. Restore the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.campaignforliberty.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Nazi regime was obsessed with preserving the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Nazis the Environmentalists of Their Day?
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Wonderful World of Stu. Always remember: It’s polite and important to begin conversations with questions that aren’t controversial. Luckily, I’m both polite and important. So, were Nazi’s environmentalists? Nazis were a lot of things. Sure, they were most famous for their...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.glennbeck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  They were fixated on animal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling Their Pain: Animal Rights and the Nazis
> 
> 
> In April 1933, soon after they had come to power, the Nazis passed laws regulating the slaughter of animals. Later that year Herman Goering announced an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.counterpunch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  They hated capitalism.  Nazi capitalism is a myth.  They were socialists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of "Nazi Capitalism" | Chris Calton
> 
> 
> I came across a clever tweet recently claiming that people who say ”The Nazis were socialists, it’s in the name!” must be ”very confused by buffalo wings.” It is now the conventional wisdom that the Nazis were capitalists, not socialists, despite their misleading name “The National Socialist German
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mises.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across a clever tweet recently claiming that people who say ”The Nazis were socialists, it’s in the name!” must be ”very confused by buffalo wings.” It is now the conventional wisdom that the Nazis were capitalists, not socialists, despite their misleading name “The National Socialist German Workers Party.” Anybody with a college degree knows they were capitalistic, if not in name, then at least in principle.
> 
> Of course, this is all nonsense. But the question does arise, where did this myth come from? Mises, in fact, answered this question in 1951 in his essay “Planned Chaos.”
> 
> During the nineteenth century, when socialism was becoming fashionable in Europe, there was no distinction between “socialism” and “communism.” There were different forms of socialism, of course, but these were not distinguished by the different terms. Different thinkers had their preference, but the terms were used interchangeably, even by Karl Marx. Mises writes, ”In 1875, in his Criticism of the Gotha Programme of the German Social Democratic Party, Marx distinguished between a lower (earlier) and a higher (later) phase of the future communist society. But he did not reserve the name of communism to the higher phase, and did not call the lower phase socialism as differentiated from communism.”
> 
> According to Marx’s theory of history, socialism was an inevitability. According to his deterministic outlook, every country was destined to progress from a feudalist society, to a capitalist, and finally to a socialist society. To Marx, this progression was inevitable.
> 
> In Germany, the first purveyors of “State socialism” emerged shortly prior to Marx. Johann Karl Rodbertus, like Marx, rejected many of the existing socialist theories as untenable. Rodbertus was the first socialist thinker to advocate the control of both production and distribution, and to achieve this, the socialist must use the State. The greatest expositor of his ideas was Ferdinand Lassalle, whose proselytizing led to the rapid growth in popularity of what Mises would call “socialism of the German pattern.”
> 
> German socialism, as Mises defines it, differs from what he called “socialism of the Russian pattern” in that “it, seemingly and nominally, maintains private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship, and market exchange.” However, this is only a superficial system of private ownership because through a complete system of economic intervention and control, the entrepreneurial function of the property owners is completely controlled by the State. By this, Mises means that shop owners do not speculate about future events for the purpose of allocating resources in the pursuit of profits. Just like in the Soviet Union, this entrepreneurial speculation and resource allocation is done by a single entity, the State, and economic  calculation is thus impossible.
> 
> “In Nazi Germany,” Mises tells us, the property owners “were called shop managers or _Betriebsführer_. The government tells these seeming entrepreneurs what and how to produce, at what prices and from whom to buy, at what prices and to whom to sell. The government decrees at what wages labourers should work, and to whom and under what terms the capitalists should entrust their funds. Market exchange is but a sham. As all prices, wages and interest rates are fixed by the authority, they are prices, wages and interest rates in appearance only; in fact they are merely quantitative terms in the authoritarian orders determining each citizen’s income, consumption and standard of living. The authority, not the consumers, directs production. The central board of production management is supreme; all citizens are nothing else but civil servants. This is socialism with the outward appearance of capitalism. Some labels of the capitalistic market economy are retained, but they signify here something entirely different from what they mean in the market economy.”
> 
> But the Soviets themselves also played a part in the crafting of the myth of the Nazi capitalist. The Nazis were not trying to hide their socialism (after all, snarky tweets aside, socialism was in  the name); they were just implementing socialism according to a different strategy than that of the Marxist socialists.
> 
> The Soviets were able to brand the Nazis as capitalists only because they had already started redefining the terms “socialism” and “communism” to fit their own political agenda. In 1912, Lenin formed his Communist Party. The members of his party, the Bolsheviks, were now distinct from the other, rival groups of socialists. The terms “communism” and “socialism” were still able to be used interchangeably, and the Soviet Union itself was just a shorthand name for the “United Soviet Socialist Republics.” But by branding his group under the title of the “Communist Party,” the title “Communist” — now meaning a member of Lenin’s party — became a way of saying that this was a “true socialist,” so to speak.
> 
> “It was only in 1928,” Mises explains, “that the programme of the Communist International ... began to differentiate between communism and socialism (and not merely between communist and socialist).” This new doctrine held that, in the Marxian framework, there was another stage of development between capitalism and communism. That stage, of course, was socialism, and it was the stage that the Soviet Union was in.
> 
> In his original theory, Marx made a distinction between early- and late-stage communism, where true equality would be reached only in the final stage of communism, after the State had successfully followed all of his prescriptions and humans had evolved beyond their “class consciousness.” In the new doctrine, “socialism” simply referred to Marx’s early-stage communism, while true communism — Marx’s late-stage communism — would not be achieved until the whole world was communist. Thus, the Soviet Union was merely socialist, and the party members were Communists because they were the enlightened few who were working toward the ultimate goal of communism.
> 
> But the Nazis still claimed to be socialist and, in fact, were acting quite a bit like socialists with their heavy-handed economic interventions. However, there was still economic inequality among the citizens of Nazi Germany (just as there was in the Soviet Union, but that didn’t matter to the narrative). Furthermore, as Mises pointed out in his analysis of socialism of the German pattern, the Nazis retained some of the legal language of a capitalist society. Specifically, there was still the superficial existence of nominal property ownership.
> 
> When the Nazis invaded the Soviet Union, Joseph Stalin and his lackeys used the new communist narrative to redefine Nazi Socialism — which was never Marxism but was based on the theories of the original German socialists who directly influenced Marx’s later ideas — as “capitalists.” According to this new narrative, the Nazis were in the final and worst stage of capitalism.
> 
> At a time when many members of the European intelligentsia were still enamored with the Soviet Union, this narrative of the Nazis as capitalists was a welcome lie. But this idea is one that comes not from any grounding in economic principles, but rather the Soviet interpretation of the Marxian framework. The Nazis, who touted their socialism proudly and implemented socialist policies with great consistency, were now being referred to as capitalists for no reason other than they did not fit cleanly into the Soviet-Marxist worldview, and this false narrative survives today.



Hitler put communists and socialists in Dachau along with Democrats and Jews.


----------



## Votto

surada said:


> Hitler put communists and socialists in Dachau along with Democrats and Jews.


He did the same with Nazis as he murdered high ranking leaders in the Nazi party

I think you will find Hitler was a power hungry murderer who hated pretty much anyone who got in his way.


----------



## surada

Votto said:


> He did the same with Nazis as he murdered high ranking leaders in the Nazi party
> 
> I think you will find Hitler was a power hungry murderer who hated pretty much anyone who got in his way.



Hitler broke with the socialists in 1926. He just used them to get his foot in the door.


----------



## Votto

surada said:


> Hitler broke with the socialists in 1926. He just used them to get his foot in the door.


The goal of socialism is never socialism just like the goal of communism in the USSR was never to have Stalin be equals with the average citizen.

The reason socialism/communism, is so attractive to tyrants is because in order to even attempt to set up a system where every financial transaction is not only monitored, but then have the funds redistributed, the amount of control and surveillance needed is extraordinary.   

It's all a ruse to implement such control.


----------



## Dragonlady

Votto said:


> He did the same with Nazis as he murdered high ranking leaders in the Nazi party
> 
> I think you will find Hitler was a power hungry murderer who hated pretty much anyone who got in his way.



What high ranking leaders of the Nazi Party were sent to concentration camps, or murdered?  I've been studying World War II since the 1960's and this is the first I've heard of such a thing.  Other than the murders of those involved in the 1944 attempt to kill him at his Wolf's Lair Headquarters (Operation Valkyrie), Hitler was not known for violence against members of his own Party, and all of his top officials were with him from the beginning and remained loyal until 1944, when it was obvious the war was lost and Germany was being destroyed.


----------



## Dragonlady

Votto said:


> The goal of socialism is never socialism just like the goal of communism in the USSR was never to have Stalin be equals with the average citizen.
> 
> The reason socialism/communism, is so attractive to tyrants is because in order to even attempt to set up a system where every financial transaction is not only monitored, but then have the funds redistributed, the amount of control and surveillance needed is extraordinary.
> 
> It's all a ruse to implement such control.



Please, fool, go back and read history.  And stop reading it looking for bias confirmation. 

Every First World nation in the world is a social democracy, including the USA.  The difference between the USA and the rest of the First World's social democracies is that you are the least democratic, and the have the weakest social safety net, and as a result, you have the least successful social democracy in the world.

Being the richest and most powerful country in the world, doesn't make you the "most successful" country in the world.  The measure of success of a nation is the quality of life, and the health of it's citizens.  The American people are the least healthy in the first world. 

The USA is the only country in the first world where life expectancy is declining.  Where poverty is increasing, and the middle class is shrinking.  All are signs of a country in decline.  And because your country is in decline, the entrenched power interests are trying to replace your democracy with an authoritarian dictatorship. 

I live in Canada and your lunatic screaming about the evils of "socialism" are laughable.  Everything you rail against is what makes Canada the Best Country in the World to Live In, with the fastest growing middle class in the world.  Everything you believe in is destroying the American economy and driving the American middle class back into poverty.

The totalitarianism you fear is the root and basis for today's Republican Party.  You're cheering for a dictatorship under a whites only Republican Party.  I don't think that's going to fly.


----------



## denmark

P@triot said:


> The left has always been fascist in nature (obviously - since fascism is a form of government oppression). But in the past few years, the left has made a rapid march towards _extreme_ fascism.
> 
> They engage in massive speech control campaigns. If Donald Trump attempts to hold a political rally - they riot (costing a fortune in damage to public and private property). If someone attempts to merely _attend_ a Donald Trump political rally, the left engages in violent assaults. *Fascism*.
> 
> They engage in massive thought control campaigns. If someone wishes to avoid homosexual acts or homosexual celebrations (whether it be for religious reasons, comfort reasons, or just plain old hate), the left attempts to turn that into a crime and advocates for the government to place a gun to the head of those individuals and _force_ them to take part in the homosexual activities. And of course - they've advocated for and manufactured the comical "hate crime" fallacy. *Fascism*.
> 
> This story here is a remarkable indication of the left's embrace of extreme fascism. It revolves around the "Soldiers of Odin". A group rightfully concerned with radical islam. And yet despite being peaceful while liberals engage in violent assaults, the left wants to label these individuals as a "hate" group. So what happened when this group deployed members to a mosque in Denver? Did they brutally attack and bloody muslims like liberals do? Nope. Quite the contrary - the imam of the mosque invited the group in to sit down and talk. They had a peaceful and cordial interaction?
> 
> *This "incident" is literally the shining example of America at its finest*. Concerned citizens form a group of their own free will. The muslims not only continue to engage in their right to religious freedom - but they invite the concerned group into their mosque to see for themselves and to engage in dialect. Everything America was built on and intended to be. And yet the left is angry about this - desperate to falsely label the group a "hate" group and to eliminate them.
> 
> A Growing Vigilante Group Is Targeting U.S. Mosques


Oh my, we are getting Fascism — NOT!
You obviously don’t know what Fascism was/is. Texas Republicans are Fascists. The Taliban are Fascists. Putin has become Fascist.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> The Nazis were Fascists..  They split with the Socialists in 1926 and by 1933 purged the government of Socialists, Communists, Democrats and Jews.
> 
> Fascism is embraced by hard right conservatives.


They were socialists, moron.  You just admitted it.


----------



## denmark

Dragonlady said:


> Please, fool, go back and read history.  And stop reading it looking for bias confirmation.
> 
> Every First World nation in the world is a social democracy, including the USA.  The difference between the USA and the rest of the First World's social democracies is that you are the least democratic, and the have the weakest social safety net, and as a result, you have the least successful social democracy in the world.
> 
> Being the richest and most powerful country in the world, doesn't make you the "most successful" country in the world.  The measure of success of a nation is the quality of life, and the health of it's citizens.  The American people are the least healthy in the first world.
> 
> The USA is the only country in the first world where life expectancy is declining.  Where poverty is increasing, and the middle class is shrinking.  All are signs of a country in decline.  And because your country is in decline, the entrenched power interests are trying to replace your democracy with an authoritarian dictatorship.
> 
> I live in Canada and your lunatic screaming about the evils of "socialism" are laughable.  Everything you rail against is what makes Canada the Best Country in the World to Live In, with the fastest growing middle class in the world.  Everything you believe in is destroying the American economy and driving the American middle class back into poverty.
> 
> The totalitarianism you fear is the root and basis for today's Republican Party.  You're cheering for a dictatorship under a whites only Republican Party.  I don't think that's going to fly.


I could not have said it better.
Most Trump supporters like the “America First” mantra because they are ignorant and rarely travel internationally. They are more likely not to be educated ... or are plain simple-minded.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> They were socialists, moron.  You just admitted it.



Is English your first language?


----------



## dudmuck

denmark said:


> I could not have said it better.
> Most Trump supporters like the “America First” mantra because they are ignorant and rarely travel internationally. They are more likely not to be educated ... or are plain simple-minded.


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> They were socialists, moron.  You just admitted it.



No they weren't.  They hated socialism and communism, and all it stood for.  Fascism is by definition a RIGHT wing authoritarian movement.  Hitler was neither a socialist nor a communist, but he retained the word "Socialist" in the party name in the same way that Trump's fascist authoritarian party has retained the name "Republican" in it's name.  

Trump's fascist party is in no way a conservative constitutional party since it seeks to replace the Constitutional government with a whites only dictatorship, with Trump appointed as President for life.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Is English your first language?


Yes I do.  I don't speak woke self delusion, but I can translate it.


----------



## otto105

The three founding pillars of maga fuckups everywhere....


Outrage, anger, and disdain for others.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> The three founding pillars of maga fuckups everywhere....
> 
> 
> Outrage, anger, and disdain for others.



The three main planks of the Democrat party platform.


----------



## badger2

Dragonlady said:


> The "Epoch Times" isn't the "free press".  The Epoch Times is owned by Chinese interests which always means the Chinese government and is pushing lies and disinformation to fools like you.  "*The Epoch Times is founded by John Tang and a group of Chinese-American Falun Gong practitioners*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Epoch Times
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Epoch Times is in the business of deliberately publishing fake news to prop up far right wing dogma.  It's propaganda, not fact.


There are German underpinnings to Chinese thought. Thus, the Goethe Reading Room in Pyongyang.


----------



## marvin martian

Good time to resurrect this thread now that Joe Biden has come out as a full fascist.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> They aren’t even trying to hide it anymore. Literally embracing _every_ policy of Adolf Hitler and the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Asks Amazon to Ban Products With ‘COVID-19 Misinformation’
> 
> 
> In a letter to Amazon, Elizabeth Warren identifies items and books that are among the top results when consumers research COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com



I am extreme liberal progressive, and censorship of any kind has to be illegal unless a court has proven it to be harmful to someone.
The only way to allow truth to win is for all views to be possible to hear and see.


----------



## Rigby5

Votto said:


> Both Fascism and communism and even socialism are all different flavors of collectivism
> 
> That is, a top heavy controlling government.  And really the only difference between the Nazi regime and Stalinist regime was, Hitler knew it was better to let the experts run industry, so he did not remove them and take them over in name, but he did control them just as if he had.  Hitler said why nationalize industry when you can nationalize the people?  This is the approach Progressives have taken in the US today.
> 
> The big lie is that the Nazi regime, the name meaning National Socialists, are comparable to conservatives when they are the kissing cousins of socialists of today.



That is a total misunderstanding.
Fascism is a sort of collectivism, but one of only the wealthy elite.
It was coined by the ancient Romans, to be symbolic of the union of the aristocracy, military, and priesthood.
It is not at all populist or socialist.
Fascism is an autocratic oligarchy.

Government does not control in fascism, the wealthy elite do, and they use government.


----------



## Rigby5

Votto said:


> “In Nazi Germany,” Mises tells us, the property owners “were called shop managers or _Betriebsführer_. The government tells these seeming entrepreneurs what and how to produce, at what prices and from whom to buy, at what prices and to whom to sell. The government decrees at what wages labourers should work, and to whom and under what terms the capitalists should entrust their funds. Market exchange is but a sham. As all prices, wages and interest rates are fixed by the authority, they are prices, wages and interest rates in appearance only; in fact they are merely quantitative terms in the authoritarian orders determining each citizen’s income, consumption and standard of living. The authority, not the consumers, directs production. The central board of production management is supreme; all citizens are nothing else but civil servants.



Totally and completely wrong.
At no time did Hitler ever have any say over production, prices, income, wages, rates, etc.
Everything actually was run by the wealthy elite, and they told Hitler what to do.
Hitler was merely a figure head, and everything was ultra capitalist, where the wealthy were making huge profits, even as Berlin was being totally destroyed by air raids.
If Hitler had shown even the remotest sign of independence or socialist ideas, the military would have immediately assassinated him,


----------



## Rigby5

Votto said:


> He did the same with Nazis as he murdered high ranking leaders in the Nazi party
> 
> I think you will find Hitler was a power hungry murderer who hated pretty much anyone who got in his way.



Wrong.
The Nazi party was heavily controlled by the military, so was way above Hitler.
Hitler had no control over anything and was just a puppet the wealthy knew they needed as a fall guy.


----------



## Rigby5

Votto said:


> The goal of socialism is never socialism just like the goal of communism in the USSR was never to have Stalin be equals with the average citizen.
> 
> The reason socialism/communism, is so attractive to tyrants is because in order to even attempt to set up a system where every financial transaction is not only monitored, but then have the funds redistributed, the amount of control and surveillance needed is extraordinary.
> 
> It's all a ruse to implement such control.



Not at all.  The IRS easily monitors all financial transactions and then demands a partial redistribution of funds.
With socialism it would be easier because then the bookkeepers could already be government employees, but it does not matter that much.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> They were socialists, moron.  You just admitted it.



Sorry, but the Fascists were anti-socialists.
Hitler did not start the National Socialists, Ernst Roehm did.
And he was an extreme right wing veteran.

{...
Ernst Röhm was born in Munich, 
...
 Although the family had no military tradition, Röhm entered the Royal Bavarian 10th Infantry Regiment Prinz Ludwig at Ingolstadt as a cadet on 23 July 1906 and was commissioned on 12 March 1908.[2][3] At the outbreak of World War I in August 1914, he was adjutant of the 1st Battalion, 10th Infantry Regiment König. The following month, he was seriously wounded in the face at Chanot Wood in Lorraine and carried the scars for the rest of his life.[4] He was promoted to first lieutenant (_Oberleutnant_) in April 1915.[5] During an attack on the fortification at Thiaumont, Verdun, on 23 June 1916, he sustained a serious chest wound and spent the remainder of the war in France and Romania as a staff officer.[6] He was awarded the Iron Cross First Class before being wounded at Verdun, and was promoted to captain (_Hauptmann_) in April 1917.[7][8] Among his comrades, Röhm was considered a "fanatical, simple-minded swashbuckler" who frequently displayed contempt for danger.[9]...

Following the Armistice of 11 November 1918 that ended the war, Röhm continued his military career as a captain in the _Reichswehr_.[9] He was one of the senior members in Colonel von Epp's _Bayerisches Freikorps für den Grenzschutz Ost_ ("Bavarian Free Corps for Border Patrol East"), formed in Ohrdruf in April 1919, which finally overturned the Munich Soviet Republic by force of arms on 3 May 1919. In 1919 he joined the German Workers' Party (DAP), which the following year became the National Socialist German Workers Party (NSDAP).[11] Not long afterward he met Adolf Hitler, and they became political allies and close friends.[12] Röhm resigned or retired from the _Reichswehr_ on 26 September 1923.[11] Throughout the early 1920s, Röhm remained an important intermediary between Germany's right-wing paramilitary organizations and the _Reichswehr_.[13] Additionally, it was Röhm who persuaded his former army commander, Colonel von Epp, to join the Nazis, an important development since Epp helped raise the sixty-thousand marks needed to purchase the Nazi periodical, the _Völkischer Beobachter_.[14]

When the Nazi Party held its "German Day" celebration at Nuremberg during early September 1923, it was Röhm who helped bring together some 100,000 participants drawn from right-wing militant groups, veteran's associations, and other paramilitary formations—which included the _Bund Oberland_, _Reichskriegsflagge_, the SA, and the _Kampfbund
..._
In April 1924, Röhm became a _Reichstag_ deputy for the _völkisch_ (racial-national) National Socialist Freedom Party.[26] He made only one speech, urging the release of Lieutenant Colonel Kriebel. The seats won by his party were much reduced in the December 1924 election, and his name was too far down the list to return him to the _Reichstag_. While Hitler was in prison, Röhm helped to create the _Frontbann_ as a legal alternative to the then-outlawed _Sturmabteilung_ (SA). Hitler did not fully support the ambitious plans that Röhm had for this organization, which proved problematic. Hitler was distrustful of these paramilitary organizations because competing groups like the _Bund Wiking_, the _Bund Bayern und Reich_, and the _Blücherbund_ were all vying for membership and he realized from the failed putsch that these groups could not be legitimized so long as the police and _Reichwehr_ stayed loyal to the government.[26] When in April 1925 Hitler and Ludendorff disapproved of the proposals under which Röhm was prepared to integrate the 30,000-strong _Frontbann_ into the SA, Röhm resigned from all political groups and military brigades on 1 May 1925. He felt great contempt for the "legalistic" path the party leaders wanted to follow and sought seclusion from public life.[11] In 1928, he accepted a post in Bolivia as adviser to the Bolivian Army, where he was given the rank of lieutenant colonel. In the autumn of 1930, Röhm received a telephone call from Hitler requesting his return to Germany.[11]
_Sturmabteilung_ leader​Röhm and the SA regarded themselves as the vanguard of the "National Socialist revolution". After Hitler's national takeover they expected radical changes in Germany, including power and rewards for themselves, unaware that, as Chancellor, Hitler no longer needed their street-fighting capabilities.[37] Nevertheless, Hitler did name Röhm to the cabinet as a minister without portfolio.[38] Also, on 2 June 1933 Hitler named Röhm a _Reichsleiter_, the second highest political rank in the Nazi Party.[39]

Röhm and the SA regarded themselves as the vanguard of the "National Socialist revolution". After Hitler's national takeover they expected radical changes in Germany, including power and rewards for themselves, unaware that, as Chancellor, Hitler no longer needed their street-fighting capabilities.[37] Nevertheless, Hitler did name Röhm to the cabinet as a minister without portfolio.[38] Also, on 2 June 1933 Hitler named Röhm a _Reichsleiter_, the second highest political rank in the Nazi Party.[39]

Along with other members of the more radical faction within the Nazi Party, Röhm advocated a "second revolution" that was overtly anti-capitalist in its general disposition.[40] These radicals rejected exploitative capitalism and they intended to take steps to curb monopolies and promoted the nationalization of land and industry.[40] Such plans were threatening to the business community in general, and to Hitler's corporate financial backers in particular—including many German industrial leaders he would rely upon for arms production. In order to keep from alienating them, Hitler swiftly reassured his powerful industrial allies that there would be no such revolution as espoused by these Party radicals.[41]

Many SA "storm troopers" had working-class origins and longed for a radical transformation of German society.[42] They were disappointed by the new regime's lack of socialistic direction and its failure to provide the lavish patronage they had expected.[43] Furthermore, Röhm and his SA colleagues thought of their force as the core of the future German Army, and saw themselves as replacing the _Reichswehr_ and its established professional officer corps.[44] By then, the SA had swollen to over three million men, dwarfing the _Reichswehr_, which was limited to 100,000 men by the Treaty of Versailles. Although Röhm had been a member of the officer corps, he viewed them as "old fogies" who lacked "revolutionary spirit". He believed that the _Reichswehr_ should be merged into the SA to form a true "people's army" under his command, a pronouncement that caused significant consternation within the army's hierarchy and convinced them that the SA was a serious threat.[45] At a February 1934 cabinet meeting, Röhm then demanded that the merger be made, under his leadership as Minister of Defence.[46]

This horrified the army, with its traditions going back to Frederick the Great. The army officer corps viewed the SA as an "undisciplined mob" of "brawling" street thugs, and was also concerned by the pervasiveness of "corrupt morals" within the ranks of the SA. Reports of a huge cache of weapons in the hands of SA members caused additional concern to the army leadership.[46] Unsurprisingly, the officer corps opposed Röhm's proposal. They insisted that discipline and honor would vanish if the SA gained control, but Röhm and the SA would settle for nothing less. In addition the army leadership was eager to co-operate with Hitler given his plan of re-armament and expansion of the established professional military forces.[44]

In February 1934, Hitler told British diplomat Anthony Eden of his plan to reduce the SA by two-thirds. That same month, Hitler announced that the SA would be left with only a few minor military functions. Röhm responded with complaints, and began expanding the armed elements of the SA. Speculation that the SA was planning a coup against Hitler became widespread in Berlin. In March, Röhm offered a compromise in which "only" a few thousand SA leaders would be taken into the army, but the army promptly rejected that idea.[47]

On 11 April 1934, Hitler met with German military leaders on the ship _Deutschland_. By that time, he knew President Paul von Hindenburg would likely die before the end of the year. Hitler informed the army hierarchy of Hindenburg's declining health and proposed that the _Reichswehr_ support him as Hindenburg's successor. In exchange, he offered to reduce the SA, suppress Röhm's ambitions, and guarantee the _Reichswehr_ would be Germany's only military force. According to war correspondent William L. Shirer, Hitler also promised to expand the army and navy.[48]

Although determined to curb the power of the SA, Hitler put off doing away with his long-time ally. A political struggle within the party grew, with those closest to Hitler, including Prussian premier Hermann Göring, Propaganda Minister Joseph Goebbels, and _Reichsführer-SS_ Heinrich Himmler, positioning themselves against Röhm. To isolate Röhm, on 20 April 1934, Göring transferred control of the Prussian political police (Gestapo) to Himmler, who he believed could be counted on to move against Röhm.[49]
...
In preparation for the purge known as the Night of the Long Knives, both Himmler and Reinhard Heydrich, chief of the SS Security Service, assembled a dossier of manufactured evidence to suggest that Röhm had been paid 12 million Reichsmarks (equivalent to €52 million 2017) by the government of France to overthrow Hitler. Leading officers in the SS were shown falsified evidence on 24 June that Röhm planned to use the SA to launch a plot against the government (_Röhm-Putsch_).[52] At Hitler's direction, Göring, Himmler, Heydrich, and Victor Lutze drew up lists of people in and outside the SA to be killed. One of the men Göring recruited to assist him was Willi Lehmann, a Gestapo official and NKVD spy. On 25 June, General Werner von Fritsch placed the _Reichswehr_ on the highest level of alert.[53] On 27 June, Hitler moved to secure the army's cooperation.[54] Blomberg and General Walther von Reichenau, the army's liaison to the party, gave it to him by expelling Röhm from the German Officers' League.[55] On 28 June, Hitler went to Essen to attend a wedding celebration and reception; from there he called Röhm's adjutant at Bad Wiessee and ordered SA leaders to meet with him on 30 June at 11:00 a.m.[51] On 29 June, a signed article in _Völkischer Beobachter_ by Blomberg appeared in which Blomberg stated with great fervour that the _Reichswehr_ stood behind Hitler.[56]

On 30 June 1934, Hitler and a large group of SS and regular police flew to Munich and arrived between 06:00 and 07:00 at Hanselbauer Hotel in Bad Wiessee, where Röhm and his followers were staying.[57] With Hitler's early arrival, the SA leadership, still in bed, were taken by surprise. SS men stormed the hotel and Hitler personally placed Röhm and other high-ranking SA leaders under arrest. According to Erich Kempka, Hitler turned Röhm over to "two detectives holding pistols with the safety catch off". The SS found Breslau SA leader Edmund Heines in bed with an unidentified eighteen-year-old male SA senior troop leader.[58] Goebbels emphasised this aspect in subsequent propaganda, justifying the purge as a crackdown on moral turpitude.[59] Kempka said in a 1946 interview that Hitler ordered both Heines and his partner taken outside of the hotel and shot.[60] Meanwhile, the SS arrested the other SA leaders as they left their train for the planned meeting with Röhm and Hitler.[61]

...}








						Ernst Röhm - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Uncensored2008

dudmuck said:


>


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> The Nazis were Fascists..  They split with the Socialists in 1926 and by 1933 purged the government of Socialists, Communists, Democrats and Jews.
> 
> Fascism is embraced by hard right conservatives.


Right. The Nazis were fascists. Nazi was short for "National Socialists". They did not "purge" the government of socialists or communists because that's exactly what they were (and only the uneducated doesn't know that).

Thanks for playing sweetie!


----------



## P@triot

Votto said:


> Both Fascism and communism and even socialism are all different flavors of collectivism


Thank you! Bingo! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! All of them are "totalitarianism" (ie left-wing)


----------



## surada

@CrusaderFrank





P@triot said:


> Right. The Nazis were fascists. Nazi was short for "National Socialists". They did not "purge" the government of socialists or communists because that's exactly what they were (and only the uneducated doesn't know that).
> 
> Thanks for playing sweetie!



Yes they did purge the German government of Socialists, Communists, Democrats and Jews in 1933.. They used the Enabling Act to do it and they put them in the newly completed Dachau. You're a Trumpie.. You have no education.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> You can't be both a "Nazi" and a "commie"


Bwahahaha!! Dragonlady gets funnier every time she posts.

Her IQ is limited to "Nazi turn on commie (U.S.S.R.) during WWII so...Nazi must not like commie"?

Bwahahaha! How many times do I have to direct you to "The Road to Serfdom" by Friedrich Hayek? Held PhD's in law, economics, and _political science_, lived through WWII in Europe, and outlined over and over that fascism and communism are two sides of the exact same totalitarian coin.

The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker. Does that sound like Adolf Hitler and the Nazi government to you?


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Yes they did purge the German government of Socialists, Communists, Democrats and Jews in 1933.. They used the Enabling Act to do it and they put them in the newly completed Dachau. You're a Trumpie.. You have no education.


Sweetie...you're an "Obamanation" with 0 education. Nazi stood for "National _Socialists_".


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha!! Dragonlady gets funnier every time she posts.
> 
> Her IQ is limited to "Nazi turn on commie (U.S.S.R.) during WWII so...Nazi must not like commie"?
> 
> Bwahahaha! How many times do I have to direct you to "The Road to Serfdom" by Friedrich Hayek? Held PhD's in law, economics, and _political science_, lived through WWII in Europe, and outlined over and over that fascism and communism are two sides of the exact same totalitarian coin.
> 
> The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker. Does that sound like Adolf Hitler and the Nazi government to you?



You probably should reread Hayek. Hitler broke with the Socialists in 1926 and sucked up to the industrialists.. providing them with free labor AKA Jews.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Fascism is by definition a *RIGHT wing authoritarian *movement.


Please explain to the class how you can have "right-wing authoritarianism" when government gets smaller and weaker the further right you go. 

The Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party. Libertarians are to the right of the Tea Party. Sovereign Citizens are to the right of Libertarians. Each one believing in less and less government until government has no power at all - none (the Sovereign Citizen).

And then, somehow, in your infinite ignorant wisdom, you believe that fascism is to the right of the Sovereign Citizen? 

Come on Dragonlady: explain it to the board. We're all listening. How can fascism be to the right of libertarians? If you don't explain, you expose yourself as a fraud and lose ALL credibility.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Sweetie...you're an "Obamanation" with 0 education. Nazi stood for "National _Socialists_".



Yes.. That's how Hitler got his foot in the door.. Mussolini used the same tactic. Mussolini was embraced by hardline conservative Italians.

Hitler put socialists, communists, Democrats and Jews in prison via the Enabling Act of 1933.


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> You probably should reread Hayek. Hitler broke with the Socialists in 1926 and sucked up to the industrialists.. providing them with free labor AKA Jews.


And almost all industries were _nationalized_, sweetie. Oops!!


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Hitler put socialists, communists, Democrats and Jews in prison via the Enabling Act of 1933.


Hitler also killed anyone who wasn't blonde-haired and blue-eyed (believing that was the superior race), and yet he was black-haired and brown-eyed.

Just like he was *SOCIALIST*.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Please explain to the class how you can have "right-wing authoritarianism" when government gets smaller and weaker the further right you go.
> 
> The Tea Party is to the right of the Republican Party. Libertarians are to the right of the Tea Party. Sovereign Citizens are to the right of Libertarians. Each one believing in less and less government until government has no power at all - none (the Sovereign Citizen).
> 
> And then, somehow, in your infinite ignorant wisdom, you believe that fascism is to the right of the Sovereign Citizen?
> 
> Come on Dragonlady: explain it to the board. We're all listening. How can fascism be to the right of libertarians? If you don't explain, you expose yourself as a fraud and lose ALL credibility.



Your education is VERY shallow. Start over. This is so typical of the Trumpies. Dumb as shit.


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> You probably should reread Hayek.


You should probably read it once to begin with - because he outlines how fasicsm and communism are the exact same left-wing ideology.


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Your education is VERY shallow. Start over. This is so typical of the Trumpies. Dumb as shit.


Typical Obamanation with 0 education just got owned with facts so resorts to desperate and pitiful personal attacks.

Explain to the class the political spectrum and _how_ fascism can be to the right of a libertarian or Sovereign Citizen as each step towards the right, government becomes smaller and weaker until it ceases to exist at all.

Can't do it sweetie? Yeah, didn't think so. Typical Obamanation with 0 education.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Hitler also killed anyone who wasn't blonde-haired and blue-eyed (believing that was the superior race), and yet he was black-haired and brown-eyed.
> 
> Just like he was *SOCIALIST*.



That's not true either. Your education is lousy. like soundbites and fast food. He broke with the Socialists in 1926.

Were the Nazis Socialists? | Britannica








						Were the Nazis Socialists?
					

What’s the difference between National Socialists and every other kind of socialist?



					www.britannica.com
				



By the late 1920s, however, with the German economy in free fall, Hitler had enlisted support from wealthy industrialists who sought to pursue avowedly anti-socialist policies. Otto Strasser soon recognized that the Nazis were neither a party of socialists nor a party of workers, and in 1930 he broke away to form the anti-capitalist Schwarze Front (Black Front).


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Typical Obamanation with 0 education just got owned with facts so resorts to desperate and pitiful personal attacks.
> 
> Explain to the class the political spectrum and _how_ fascism can be to the right of a libertarian or Sovereign Citizen as each step towards the right, government becomes smaller and weaker until it ceases to exist at all.
> 
> Can't do it sweetie? Yeah, didn't think so. Typical Obamanation with 0 education.



Libertarians are all over the place. God knows what they believe.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> *Sorry*, but the Fascists were anti-socialists.


Please... Rigby5 ...don't _ever_ apologize. It's not your fault the public education system in America *failed* you. The left fails at everything they do.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> Right. The Nazis were fascists. Nazi was short for "National Socialists". They did not "purge" the government of socialists or communists because that's exactly what they were (and only the uneducated doesn't know that).
> 
> Thanks for playing sweetie!


All they know how to do is regurgitate talking point.  That can't address an issue that requires logic.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Libertarians are all over the place. God knows what they believe.


We are remarkably logical and consistent.  That's apparently what you mean by "all over the place."


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Libertarians are all over the place. God knows what they believe.


Ahahahah!! So you openly admit you don't have the slightest clue about the political spectrum?


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Libertarians are all over the place. God knows what they believe.


This is the typical Obamanation 0 education leftist. When challenged head-on for a _very_ simple answer, they not only are incapable of providing it, but they immediately duck and run - trying to change the conversation.


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Libertarians are all over the place. God knows what they believe.


Anyone who truly doesn't know what "libertarians believe" shouldn't be on a political forum discussing politics. Period. That is the ultimate self-own right there and what happens when facts, logic, and reason backs a leftist into a corner.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Your education is VERY shallow. Start over. This is so typical of the Trumpies. Dumb as shit.


HIs education is shallow?  That must be what you call it when someone knows the facts.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> You should probably read it once to begin with - because he outlines how fasicsm and communism are the exact same left-wing ideology.


Its funny watching lefties pretending they have read Hayek.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> Right. The Nazis were fascists. Nazi was short for "National Socialists". They did not "purge" the government of socialists or communists because that's exactly what they were (and only the uneducated doesn't know that).
> 
> Thanks for playing sweetie!


oh boy, did they purge









						Outlawing the Opposition
					

Learn about Hitler’s early measures against "enemies of the state," including the Enabling Act and the first concentration camp at Dachau.




					www.facinghistory.org
				




hitler's anti-communist views is well documented.


----------



## P@triot

Notice how fast surada ran for the hills when I asked her to explain how fascism could _possibly_ be to the right of libertarianism when everyone knows that the further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker?

They talk a ton of shit, but when it’s time to get down to brass tacks, they run like hell.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Right. The Nazis were fascists. Nazi was short for "National Socialists". They did not "purge" the government of socialists or communists because that's exactly what they were (and only the uneducated doesn't know that).
> 
> Thanks for playing sweetie!



National Socialists were anti-socialists.
Here is the main political parties of the Weimar republic, and there orientaton.

{...
In the Weimar Republic the left consisted of the Communists (KPD) and the Social Democrats (SPD). The Center consisted of the Democratic party (DDP), the Catholic Center Party (Z) and the People’s Party (DVP). The right consisted of the German Nationalist Party (DNVP) and the National Socialist Party (NSDAP-Nazi). Unlike American political parties, German political parties had narrower bases of support generally based on class, occupation and religion. They were therefore less inclined to compromise and more inclined to have programs based on clear sets of ideas (ideologies).
...}








						Weimar Political Parties
					

Learn about the different political parties that formed in Weimar Germany.




					www.facinghistory.org
				




If you knew more about the history of the Nazis, you would know they came from a right wing veteran's organization of Ernst Roehm, called the SA, (Sturm Abteilung).


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> And almost all industries were _nationalized_, sweetie. Oops!!
> 
> View attachment 537632



Not one single industry was nationalized by Hitler during WWII.
The government proposed production, companies put in bids, and they always made a profit.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Hitler also killed anyone who wasn't blonde-haired and blue-eyed (believing that was the superior race), and yet he was black-haired and brown-eyed.
> 
> Just like he was *SOCIALIST*.



Wrong.
Hitler did not kill anyone based on genetic traits at all.
He had Jews rounded up for the same reason we rounded up the Japanese, he did not trust their loyalty after some Jews were traitors in WWI.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> You should probably read it once to begin with - because he outlines how fasicsm and communism are the exact same left-wing ideology.



Exact opposites.
Fascism is extreme right wing capitalism of the wealthy elite.
Communism is extreme left wing idealism about economic equality.
The only similarity is they are both extremes, but opposite extremes.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Notice how fast surada ran for the hills when I asked her to explain how fascism could _possibly_ be to the right of libertarianism when everyone knows that the further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker?
> 
> They talk a ton of shit, but when it’s time to get down to brass tacks, they run like hell.



No, right wing does not at all mean a smaller or weaker government.
The right always promotes the biggest, strongest government possible because they want to sell the public on all sorts of weapons and munitions, and claim all the workers are potential rebels or anarchists.
Libertarians are a very small fringe group of the extreme right who are against the profiteering of the majority of the right wing capitalists, and believe in a non-coercive state, which is pretty much identical to the very small fringe group of the extreme left, the Anarchists.


----------



## P@triot

I love when the left accidentally speaks the truth about something they work so hard to hide…








						CONSPIRACY THEORY? Australian official lets it slip on 'New World Order'
					

New South Wales chief health officer Dr. Kerry Chant mentioned the "New World Order" during a press conference about contact tracing, sending the internet into a frenzy. Is this a simple slip of the tongue or are the authoritarian elite exposing their true agenda?  	Speaking of authoritarians...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> No, right wing does not at all mean a smaller or weaker government.


Bwahahaha!! It’s an undeniable, indisputable *fact* that the further left you go on the political spectrum, government gets larger and more powerful, and the further right you go on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and weaker.

But even you know that much already. As usual, you sure to resort to lying because it’s necessary to advance your agenda.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> I love when the left accidentally speaks the truth about something they work so hard to hide…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONSPIRACY THEORY? Australian official lets it slip on 'New World Order'
> 
> 
> New South Wales chief health officer Dr. Kerry Chant mentioned the "New World Order" during a press conference about contact tracing, sending the internet into a frenzy. Is this a simple slip of the tongue or are the authoritarian elite exposing their true agenda?  	Speaking of authoritarians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



A new world order does not at all imply it has to be an evil, imposing, elite, or corrupt world order.
It could just be more orderly, benign, benevolent, efficient, useful, careful, or something else good.
There always has to be some order in the world, and especially with travel and health care, we had better work on some sort of world order.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha!! It’s an undeniable, indisputable *fact* that the further left you go on the political spectrum, government gets larger and more powerful, and the further right you go on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and weaker.
> 
> But even you know that much already. As usual, you sure to resort to lying because it’s necessary to advance your agenda.



That is silly.
When you go to the right, that requires more government to impose on the poor majority by force, such as all aristocracies, feudalism, kingdoms, etc. of history.
There was no left or democracy until we started rebelling against the right wing capitalist dictatorships, like in France, England, Russia, etc.
Left means populist democracy, while right means the wealthy elite dictate.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Notice how fast surada ran for the hills when I asked her to explain how fascism could _possibly_ be to the right of libertarianism when everyone knows that the further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker?
> 
> They talk a ton of shit, but when it’s time to get down to brass tacks, they run like hell.



I didn't go anywhere, twerp.

Hahaha. Your claim about going further right for small government is a crock of mindless drivel.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> I love when the left accidentally speaks the truth about something they work so hard to hide…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONSPIRACY THEORY? Australian official lets it slip on 'New World Order'
> 
> 
> New South Wales chief health officer Dr. Kerry Chant mentioned the "New World Order" during a press conference about contact tracing, sending the internet into a frenzy. Is this a simple slip of the tongue or are the authoritarian elite exposing their true agenda?  	Speaking of authoritarians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Do you know there have been many, many new world orders?


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> That's not true either. Your education is lousy. like soundbites and fast food. He broke with the Socialists in 1926.
> 
> Were the Nazis Socialists? | Britannica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis Socialists?
> 
> 
> What’s the difference between National Socialists and every other kind of socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the late 1920s, however, with the German economy in free fall, Hitler had enlisted support from wealthy industrialists who sought to pursue avowedly anti-socialist policies. Otto Strasser soon recognized that the Nazis were neither a party of socialists nor a party of workers, and in 1930 he broke away to form the anti-capitalist Schwarze Front (Black Front).


Why should anyone believe Britannica?  They are notorious for being leftwing ideologues


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> National Socialists were anti-socialists.
> Here is the main political parties of the Weimar republic, and there orientaton.
> 
> {...
> In the Weimar Republic the left consisted of the Communists (KPD) and the Social Democrats (SPD). The Center consisted of the Democratic party (DDP), the Catholic Center Party (Z) and the People’s Party (DVP). The right consisted of the German Nationalist Party (DNVP) and the National Socialist Party (NSDAP-Nazi). Unlike American political parties, German political parties had narrower bases of support generally based on class, occupation and religion. They were therefore less inclined to compromise and more inclined to have programs based on clear sets of ideas (ideologies).
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weimar Political Parties
> 
> 
> Learn about the different political parties that formed in Weimar Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facinghistory.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew more about the history of the Nazis, you would know they came from a right wing veteran's organization of Ernst Roehm, called the SA, (Sturm Abteilung).


I do know the history of the Nazi party.  Ernst Roehm was a notorious socialist.  It was no "veterans organization" according to the American meaning of the term.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> No, right wing does not at all mean a smaller or weaker government.



Of course it does.



Rigby5 said:


> The right always promotes the biggest, strongest government possible because they want to sell the public on all sorts of weapons and munitions, and claim all the workers are potential rebels or anarchists.



Utter bullshit.



Rigby5 said:


> Libertarians are a very small fringe group of the extreme right who are against the profiteering of the majority of the right wing capitalists, and believe in a non-coercive state, which is pretty much identical to the very small fringe group of the extreme left, the Anarchists.



You just said the right promotes bigger government.  How do libertarians fit that description?


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> Why should anyone believe Britannica?  They are notorious for being leftwing ideologues



Maybe, but the Nazis and Fascists in WWII, Germany, Italy, and Japan, were all EXTREMELY right wing, based on aristocracies.
In contrast, left wing is always populist, based on democracies.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Maybe, but the Nazis and Fascists in WWII, Germany, Italy, and Japan, were all EXTREMELY right wing, based on aristocracies.
> In contrast, left wing is always populist, based on democracies.


No they weren't.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> I do know the history of the Nazi party.  Ernst Roehm was a notorious socialist.  It was no "veterans organization" according to the American meaning of the term.



Sure the SA was a veteran's organization.
Not only was Ernst Roehm a career officer, but all of the SA were veterans.
That is how they were able to keep their arms when the Weimar Republic disarmed everyone else with gun control laws.
They held marksmanship classes and competitions.
Ernst Roehm himself may have had some reformations in mind that may be considered socialist, but that is why the aristocracy, military, and corporations insisted that Hitler kill him.
They wanted proof Hitler would do what they told him to, and that he was not a socialist.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Sure the SA was a veteran's organization.
> Not only was Ernst Roehm a career officer, but all of the SA were veterans.
> That is how they were able to keep their arms when the Weimar Republic disarmed everyone else with gun control laws.
> They held marksmanship classes and competitions.
> Ernst Roehm himself may have had some reformations in mind that may be considered socialist, but that is why the aristocracy, military, and corporations insisted that Hitler kill him.
> They wanted proof Hitler would do what they told him to, and that he was not a socialist.


There's no point in discussing this with you since you lack the capacity to commit logic.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> Of course it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> You just said the right promotes bigger government.  How do libertarians fit that description?



If you look at any right wing government, it is always huge.
That is because right wing is profit motivated for the wealthy elite, and that requires the largest collection of force.
Force used not only for domestic feudalism, but foreign imperialism and colonialism.
All the big invaders and conquerors are always right wing, like the Spartans, Alexander the Great, the Romans, Genghis Khan, Napoleon, Victorian England, etc.
Left wing is populist, so does not care about profits, so does not invade, so does not need large armed forces, does not abuse so does need prisons, police, etc.

Libertarians are not really right wing.
They are just confused.
They believe government should not be coercive.
And that can only work if people are naturally cooperative.
So Libertarians are actually very far left Anarchists, who believe in the good of human nature.
In reality the right wing would imprison Libertarians as soon as the right had the power to do so.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> No they weren't.



The main focus of the fascists in WWII was profits.
There is nothing left wing about invading Poland, France, or Russia.
The corporations loved it because they were making profits hands over fists.
The decisions by the Fascists all came from the aristocracy, corporations, and military elite.
They people got no say.
Hitler was a good orator, but in no way a populist trying to empower the people.
He was appointed by Hindenburg, after the wealthy elite approved.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> There's no point in discussing this with you since you lack the capacity to commit logic.



Before Hitler was allowed any power, the wealthy elite insisted the SS replace the SA.
Does that sound at all left wing?


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> If you look at any right wing government, it is always huge.
> That is because right wing is profit motivated for the wealthy elite, and that requires the largest collection of force.
> Force used not only for domestic feudalism, but foreign imperialism and colonialism.
> All the big invaders and conquerors are always right wing, like the Spartans, Alexander the Great, the Romans, Genghis Khan, Napoleon, Victorian England, etc.
> Left wing is populist, so does not care about profits, so does not invade, so does not need large armed forces, does not abuse so does need prisons, police, etc.
> 
> Libertarians are not really right wing.
> They are just confused.
> They believe government should not be coercive.
> And that can only work if people are naturally cooperative.
> So Libertarians are actually very far left Anarchists, who believe in the good of human nature.
> In reality the right wing would imprison Libertarians as soon as the right had the power to do so.


ROFL.  You simply label any huge government as "right wing."  Can you name a huge government that is "right wing?"

I'm not going down that hole.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Before Hitler was allowed any power, the wealthy elite insisted the SS replace the SA.
> Does that sound at all left wing?


Pure fantasy.  Hitler got rid of the SA because they were a threat to his power, not because of any demand from the wealthy.  Ca you produce any evidence of this demand?


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> ROFL.  You simply label any huge government as "right wing."  Can you name a huge government that is "right wing?"
> 
> I'm not going down that hole.



I am not choosing "right wing" by size, but profit motive.
Any invader like Attila the Hun to the Conquistadors, were all profit motivated.
So they were all right wing.
Their goal was to bring back gold to the wealthy elite.

A left wing government would only care about equitable local sharing of profits from local production, and not to steal from other populations.

Again, the point is when you use profits as the only motivation, then theft becomes acceptable.
Time and time again, capitalism has always resulted in slavery if not strongly regulated to prevent it.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> Pure fantasy.  Hitler got rid of the SA because they were a threat to his power, not because of any demand from the wealthy.  Ca you produce any evidence of this demand?



From the timeline I remember, Hindenburg told Hitler the ruling class would appoint him if he got rid of Roehm, he had Roehm killed, and then Hitler was appointed Chancellor.
It was pretty clear Hitler did not want to kill Roehm.
It was the military who did not like Roehm, not Hitler.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> I am not choosing "right wing" by size, but profit motive.
> Any invader like Attila the Hun to the Conquistadors, were all profit motivated.
> So they were all right wing.
> Their goal was to bring back gold to the wealthy elite.
> 
> A left wing government would only care about equitable local sharing of profits from local production, and not to steal from other populations.
> 
> Again, the point is when you use profits as the only motivation, then theft becomes acceptable.
> Time and time again, capitalism has always resulted in slavery if not strongly regulated to prevent it.


That isn't how you define "right wing."  Virtually any ruler in history was motivated by greed and lust for power.  You have simply contrived a definition that allows you to label any villain you like as right wing.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> From the timeline I remember, Hindenburg told Hitler the ruling class would appoint him if he got rid of Roehm, he had Roehm killed, and then Hitler was appointed Chancellor.
> It was pretty clear Hitler did not want to kill Roehm.
> It was the military who did not like Roehm, not Hitler.


Really?  Where is the evidence?


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> That isn't how you define "right wing."  Virtually any ruler in history was motivated by greed and lust for power.  You have simply contrived a definition that allows you to label any villain you like as right wing.



That has always been that way.
The right wing supported slavery because it made them profits.
The left wing was always against slavery because it was a legal an ethical contradiction that harmed society.
The right is always what is good for the wealthy elite, while the left is always what is best for the majority.

The most you can argue is that democrats are not really very left, in that they also supported illegal wars for profit, slavery, etc.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> If you knew more about the history of the Nazis, you would know they came from a right wing veteran's organization of Ernst Roehm, called the SA, (Sturm Abteilung).


If you weren’t always trying to push pure bullshit propaganda for your fucked-up left-wing ideology, you would admit that Adolf Hitler did not believe in small, limited government, that you literally cannot have right-wing totalitarianism, and that Nazi was short for National Socialist.

But it’s ok, because like you, everyone else here already knows all of that.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> Really?  Where is the evidence?



Ernst Roehm was murdered Jul 01, 1934.
Hitler was appointed Chancellor on January 30, 1933, by Hindenburg.

So maybe I am wrong.
But it never seemed like Hitler wanted to kill him.
I still think it was greater forces as play?


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> If you weren’t always trying to push pure bullshit propaganda for your fucked-up left-wing ideology, you would admit that Adolf Hitler did not believe in small, limited government, that you literally cannot have right-wing totalitarianism, and that Nazi was short for National Socialist.
> 
> But it’s ok, because like you, everyone else here already knows all of that.



If I call my party the "Anti Socialist Party", is it socialist because it has the word "socialist" in it.
Every one knows the Nazis were as anti socialist as one could possibly get.

And it is the left that wants small and inexpensive government.
The majority of government is police, military, and IRS to support the police and military.
Those are all right wing functions.
Social welfare is a tiny sliver our current government, and until the Great Depression, did not exist at all.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> I am not choosing "right wing" by size, but profit motive.


Well you don’t get to “choose”. That is *not* the definition of “right-wing”, nor has it _ever_ been by any definition.

You’re literally just making shit up. Bill Gates and Warrent Buffet are _exclusively_ driven by “profit motive” - are they “right-wing”? Had a friend that worked for Bill Gates and currently have a friend who works for Warren Buffet. Both cut products/business units/subsidiaries/etc. that lose money - without exception.

Yet both are very left-wing and everyone knows it. Stop spamming the board, clown. You’re achieving nothing. You’re just wasting space and time.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Ernst Roehm was murdered Jul 01, 1934.
> Hitler was appointed Chancellor on January 30, 1933, by Hindenburg.
> 
> So maybe I am wrong.


“Maybe”? 

Spoiler Alert: you’re literally _always_ wrong


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Every one knows the Nazis were as anti socialist as one could possibly get.


So go on record right now that the Nazis lowered taxes, cut regulations, denationalized industry, and reduced the size of government.

Do it. I dare you.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Well you don’t get to “choose”. That is *not* the definition of “right-wing”, nor has it _ever_ been by any definition.
> 
> You’re literally just making shit up. Bill Gates and Warrent Buffet are _exclusively_ driven by “profit motive” - are they “right-wing”? Had a friend that worked for Bill Gates and currently have a friend who works for Warren Buffet. Both cut products/business units/subsidiaries/etc. that lose money - without exception.
> 
> Yet both are very left-wing and everyone knows it. Stop spamming the board, clown. You’re achieving nothing. You’re just wasting space and time.



No, there is nothing left wing about Gates or Buffet.
They are totally right wing.
The things Gates has done to destroy competition would be illegal and immoral in a left wing world.
But Gates was only motivated by profits instead.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> So go on record right now that the Nazis lowered taxes, cut regulations, denationalized industry, and reduced the size of government.
> 
> Do it. I dare you.



Right wing never reduces the size of government.
To maximize profits, right wing always has to increase police, prisons, the military, wars, etc.

But Hitler did deregulate and denationalized.
The German government under Hitler owned no industries at all.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Social welfare is a tiny sliver our current government, and until the Great Depression, did not exist at all.


We spend over $1 trillion per year on “Social Welfare”. Literally double defense, and considerably more than _anything_ else the federal government spends money on. You continue to push absurd propaganda.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> No, there is nothing left wing about Gates or Buffet. They are totally right wing.


In case anyone had any doubt left whether or not Rigby5 was just trolling.

Both Gates and Buffet have supported Democrat candidates and donated heavily to the DNC.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Right wing never reduces the size of government.


Uh…the right _always_ does. Always. Even as liberal as the Republican Party has become, they still heavily discussed how to privatize Social Security.

And you fascists lost your tiny fuck’n minds. Thanks for playing.


----------



## P@triot

Post #4010 is indisputable, undeniable *proof* that Rigby5 is lying in _every_ post.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> The things Gates has done to destroy competition would be illegal and immoral in a left wing world.


More indisputable proof that Rigby5  is just here to troll. There is no competition in the left-wing world. None.

Only capitalism has competition. Socialism has government-appointed jobs, production, resources, etc. Zero competition.

Riggy continues to defeat her own arguments.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> We spend over $1 trillion per year on “Social Welfare”. Literally double defense, and considerably more than _anything_ else the federal government spends money on. You continue to push absurd propaganda.
> 
> View attachment 537989



Wrong.
For example, Social Security is not federal spending at all, but is just our money we are putting away for later.

Here is closer to reality.





But this is not the full picture because in reality, pensions, interest, much of education, etc., is really military spending.
We are still paying off interest on previous wars and SDI, and the number of ex-military getting GI-Bill or pensions, is huge.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> In case anyone had any doubt left whether or not Rigby5 was just trolling.
> 
> Both Gates and Buffet have supported Democrat candidates and donated heavily to the DNC.



And they also support republican candidates and donate to the RNC.
Beside, the DNC has not been left wing for over 30 years now.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Uh…the right _always_ does. Always. Even as liberal as the Republican Party has become, they still heavily discussed how to privatize Social Security.
> 
> And you fascists lost your tiny fuck’n minds. Thanks for playing.



That is silly.
Privatizing social security would not reduce the size of the bureaucracy, but just increase the opportunity for more corruption.
You obviously do not get it.
Like public health care reduces the cost and size of health care, while increasing quality.
If you think privatization shrinks anything, you would have to be a fool.


----------



## Colin norris

Rigby5 said:


> That is silly.
> Privatizing social security would not reduce the size of the bureaucracy, but just increase the opportunity for more corruption.
> You obviously do not get it.
> Like public health care reduces the cost and size of health care, while increasing quality.
> If you think privatization shrinks anything, you would have to be a fool.



You only have to read the ratbag statements has made to realise how ignorant he is. He s just another brain dead Republican.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> More indisputable proof that Rigby5  is just here to troll. There is no competition in the left-wing world. None.
> 
> Only capitalism has competition. Socialism has government-appointed jobs, production, resources, etc. Zero competition.
> 
> Riggy continues to defeat her own arguments.



Wrong.
Socialism is left wing, and all socialism requires is for the means of production to be REGULATED, not owned, by government.
Competition and socialism work together fine.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Ernst Roehm was murdered Jul 01, 1934.
> Hitler was appointed Chancellor on January 30, 1933, by Hindenburg.
> 
> So maybe I am wrong.
> But it never seemed like Hitler wanted to kill him.
> I still think it was greater forces as play?


where is the evidence that the "ruling class" told Hitler to kill Roehm?

Your_ post hoc, ergo propter hoc l_ogic doesn't prove a thing.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> where is the evidence that the "ruling class" told Hitler to kill Roehm?
> 
> Your_ post hoc, ergo propter hoc l_ogic doesn't prove a thing.



Relax.
Read it again.
I wrote, "So maybe I am wrong."


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> For example, Social Security is not federal spending at all, but is just our money *we* are putting away for later.


Your ignorance literally knows no bounds.

There is no “we”. The government takes it against your will. It is *not* a choice.
You do not receive only what you put in. If you live long enough, you will receive considerably more than you put in
Welfare is a part of Social Security. People who have never paid a dime into Social Security draw from welfare
Hush now child and go play. The adults are trying to have a conversation and you just keep embarassing yourself.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> For example, Social Security is not federal spending at all, but is just our money we are putting away for later.


Imagine being so damn dumb that you _think_ government takes your money for Social Security, holds into it, and then gives you that exact amount back later.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Beside, the DNC has not been left wing for over 30 years now.


More trolling by Rigby5. At this point, one has to assume she is either a Russian or Chinese disinformation account because not even she believes this bullshit.

The DNC has gotten more and more extreme left-wing every year. In the 1960’s, nobody could have run openly as a “socialist”. Nobody (hell, JFK ran on lowering taxes and sacrificing for your nation - two concepts that get you tagged as a “Tea Bagger” by today’s extremist Dumbocrat Party).

Bernie finished second as their nominee for President and that’s only because the DNC rigged it for Hitlery.


----------



## DrLove

RUNVS said:


> fascism
> _noun_
> 
> an authoritarian and nationalistic *right-wing system of government* and social organization.


Yep, most dictionaries define Naziism with many of those same words.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Like public health care reduces the cost and size of health care, *while increasing quality*.


Is that why Cuba and the former Soviet Union had the world’s most elite healthcare? Oh wait, that’s right, their healthcare was literally equivalent to what the U.S. had in the 1800’s 

Not even you believe the bullshit you’re posting. You’re either a Chinese or Russian disinformation account, or you’re just a sad/bored teenager looking for attention.


----------



## P@triot

DrLove said:


> Yep, most dictionaries define Naziism with many of those same words.


Actually none did until the last decade or so when you fascists desperately attempted to rewrite history to cover your own crimes.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Privatizing social security would not reduce the size of the bureaucracy…


Rigby5 “logic”: eliminating Social Security would not eliminate the Social Security Administration


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> If you think privatization shrinks anything, you would have to be a fool.


If the government doesn’t run it…the government doesn’t fund it. If the together doesn’t fund it, the government doesn’t have a department dedicated to the administration of it.

Your troll game is getting weaker and weaker with each post.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Socialism is left wing, and all socialism requires is for the means of production to be REGULATED, not owned, by government.


Uh…regulate is just a synonym for “owned” in this content, troll. If you have the power to tell me how to run my company, then you control my company. If you control my company, you literally own my company. You’re just allowing me to keep “ownership” in title _only_.

Once again, I expose you’re trolling.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> You only have to read the ratbag statements has made to realise how ignorant he is. He s just another brain dead Republican.


If that were even remotely true, I wouldn’t have owned you _every_ time you’ve posted. Your post right there is a vintage example of the low-IQ left. Once they’ve been defeated by logic and reason, they lash-out in a fit of emotional frustration over the realization that they are wrong and were duped.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Relax. Read it again. I wrote, "*So maybe I am wrong*."


Spoiler alert: you are wrong. And have been on every post you’ve made.


----------



## bripat9643

DrLove said:


> Yep, most dictionaries define Naziism with many of those same words.


Dictionaries are written by liberal arts majors, dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> Uh…regulate is just a synonym for “owned” in this content, troll. If you have the power to tell me how to run my company, then you control my company. If you control my company, you literally own my company. You’re just allowing me to keep “ownership” in title _only_.
> 
> Once again, I expose you’re trolling.


I've explained this 10,000 times.  Now prepare to receive the standard response:  "nuh uhn!"


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> If the government doesn’t run it…the government doesn’t fund it. If the together doesn’t fund it, the government doesn’t have a department dedicated to the administration of it.
> 
> Your troll game is getting weaker and weaker with each post.


I marvel at the idiocy of the leftwing theory that private ownership causes bureaucracy.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Your ignorance literally knows no bounds.
> 
> There is no “we”. The government takes it against your will. It is *not* a choice.
> You do not receive only what you put in. If you live long enough, you will receive considerably more than you put in
> Welfare is a part of Social Security. People who have never paid a dime into Social Security draw from welfare
> Hush now child and go play. The adults are trying to have a conversation and you just keep embarassing yourself.
> 
> View attachment 538221




VERY wrong.
Social Security does pay you more than you put in, but only about 3% or so, which is very minor interest over the length of time you let the government borrow and use your money.
Social Security does pay a minimum even to those who neve paid in, but that does NOT come from taxes, but from the Social Security surplus.  And the amount paid out to those never employed or disabled still has to be paid by someone.  We can't let elderly poor just beg on the street.  And it is so minor that it is of little significance.

So since Social Security is totally self funding, it is NEVER supposed to be considered part of the federal spending budget.  Anyone who does include Social Security as part of the cost of government is deliberately lying, because not only does social security not come from out our income taxes, but since there is a huge Social Security surplus that the general fund borrows from, Social Security actually saves us a huge amount of money that the national debt would otherwise have to pay in commercial interest repayments.  So anyone putting Social Security on a graph is federal spending, is just deliberately lying.  The only thing that prevents Social Security from being just a private retirement investment is the fact you can't will it to someone if you die.

Here is a much more accurate graph of federal spending.






That is because all the interest on the national debt that we have to pay is actually Defense spending.  For example, we are still paying off Desert Storm and the invasion of Iraq.  The section labeled Medical in your chart actually is almost all VA, which is actually military spending as well.
There is almost no social services in our federal budget at all.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Imagine being so damn dumb that you _think_ government takes your money for Social Security, holds into it, and then gives you that exact amount back later.
> 
> View attachment 538223



With about a 3% increase for interest, that is exactly what Social Security does do.
Social Security is a pay as you go system.  What gets paid out only come from what current workers are paying in.
Government can borrow from any surplus, but the government has to pay back anything it borrows, and the government is not diverting any of it.
It is our own money we put in that we get back later, (with a small interest).


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> More trolling by Rigby5. At this point, one has to assume she is either a Russian or Chinese disinformation account because not even she believes this bullshit.
> 
> The DNC has gotten more and more extreme left-wing every year. In the 1960’s, nobody could have run openly as a “socialist”. Nobody (hell, JFK ran on lowering taxes and sacrificing for your nation - two concepts that get you tagged as a “Tea Bagger” by today’s extremist Dumbocrat Party).
> 
> Bernie finished second as their nominee for President and that’s only because the DNC rigged it for Hitlery.



That is silly.
Bernie does well as a candidate because he is the most fiscally conservative candidate out there.
He is about the only one consistently trying to cut government spending, which is almost all military spending.
That is about the only significant thing the government spends money on at all.
And when Bernie does make social system proposals, like public health care, it is to save us money.
Public health care could cut current health care spending by more than half.

No, the DNC has become identical to the RNC over just about everything, such as supporting illegal foreign wars that only harm us, to mandating private health insurance.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Uh…regulate is just a synonym for “owned” in this content, troll. If you have the power to tell me how to run my company, then you control my company. If you control my company, you literally own my company. You’re just allowing me to keep “ownership” in title _only_.
> 
> Once again, I expose you’re trolling.



Wrong.
We regulate jobs so there is no child labor, unpaid forced over time, unsafe work conditions, etc.
Regulation has never resulted in anything like taking over ownership.
When roads are regulated to prevent accidents by setting speed limits, does that prevent you from owning your car or using the roads for reasonable purposes?


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> Dictionaries are written by liberal arts majors, dumbass.



There is no one who has ever written anything about the Weimar Republic who did not totally identify the Nazis as extremely right wing.
Hitler had just been released from prison for his part in the Beerhall Putsch, so was broke and unconnected.
Clearly it was the wealthy elite who financed his tours to become such as successful candidate.
It must have cost millions to make Hitler famous.
And not once did Hitler ever do anything against the wishes of the wealthy elite.
He never nationalized a single industry or reduced their profiteering in any way.

That is also obvious when you look at Hitler's allies, the monarchies in Italy and Japan.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> I marvel at the idiocy of the leftwing theory that private ownership causes bureaucracy.



Easy to explain how private ownership causes bureaucracy.

When you have private, for profit companies doing your health care, each one tries to avoid paying out.
So they deliberately create massive paperwork to suppress payouts.
That causes health care providers to have to hire lots of people with insurance claim expertise, and that is where almost half of your health care costs are coming from.
When you do public health care instead, the providers are already on salary, and they don't really care at all how much health care they then happen to supply in any time frame, as it will all average out anyway.  So they there is no paperwork or attempts to scrimp.
The public providers are the most honorable and are free to use their own judgement as to what sort of health care people deserve.
Government employees are not under nearly as much pressure to make a profit as private employees are.

The whole point of government bureaucracy is corruption from the profit motive, which is vastly increased in private industry.
For example, sometimes you can talk a cop out of a ticket if you have a sympathetic story.  But imagine the cop was working on a percentage basis and had a quota to fill?  You would never be able to talk then out of anything.  It is only public sector that is slightly humane, because it is not totally profit motivated.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Easy to explain how private ownership causes bureaucracy.
> 
> When you have private, for profit companies doing your health care, each one tries to avoid paying out.
> So they deliberately create massive paperwork to suppress payouts.
> That causes health care providers to have to hire lots of people with insurance claim expertise, and that is where almost half of your health care costs are coming from.
> When you do public health care instead, the providers are already on salary, and they don't really care at all how much health care they then happen to supply in any time frame, as it will all average out anyway.  So they there is no paperwork or attempts to scrimp.
> The public providers are the most honorable and are free to use their own judgement as to what sort of health care people deserve.
> Government employees are not under nearly as much pressure to make a profit as private employees are.
> 
> The whole point of government bureaucracy is corruption from the profit motive, which is vastly increased in private industry.
> For example, sometimes you can talk a cop out of a ticket if you have a sympathetic story.  But imagine the cop was working on a percentage basis and had a quota to fill?  You would never be able to talk then out of anything.  It is only public sector that is slightly humane, because it is not totally profit motivated.


I've heard all the explanations.  They are all obvious bullshit.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> VERY wrong. Social Security does pay you more than you put in


Hahahaha! "Very wrong" and the proceeds to admit what I said was 100% accurate


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> VERY wrong. Social Security does pay a minimum even to those who neve paid in


Hahahaha! Once again, jack-hole states "very wrong" and the proceeds to admit what I said was 100% accurate


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Social Security does pay you more than you put in, but only about 3% or so, which is very minor interest over the length of time you let the government borrow and use your money.
> Social Security does pay a minimum even to those who neve paid in, but that does NOT come from taxes, but *from the Social Security surplus*.


Bwahahaha! How can their be a "surplus" when you _just_ claimed that the government gives you back everything they took, _plus_ an additional 3% interest on what they took. 

You're literally contradicting yourself, jack-hole. You really can't come up with a better troll response than that? Really? It's like you're not even trying.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong. For example, Social Security is not federal spending at all, but is just our money we are putting away for later.


So Rigby5 's fall-down hilarious claim is that there is no federal spending with Social Security. They just take our money, put it in a safe, and then give it back to us later. 

Ignoring for a moment the fact that welfare is part of Social Security and millions and millions draw from welfare without ever having put into it, how does jack-hole here think that the federal government oversees Social Security?

Well, that would be the Social Security Administration. Made up of roughly 60,000 employees. All of which who pull a paycheck (which, at a paltry $50,000 per year, would come to a staggering $3 *billion* per year in salaries). How are government salaries paid? Taxes.

And that doesn't even include their costly healthcare benefits, pensions, buildings they work in, computers and servers they use, etc. In 2020, all of that added up to over *$6 billion per year*. That's just in administration of Social Security.


----------



## P@triot

So let's recap for a moment here. Chinese or Russian disinformation account Rigby5 states...

Social Security doesn't cost the government anything, but admits that people who never paid into it, pull from it
Social Security only gives you right back the exact money it took from you, but admits you get at least 3% more total than what you put into it
Social Security has a "surplus", despite stating emphatically that they never take more than they give back to you
Social Security doesn't use taxes, but can't explain then how 60,000 employees receive paychecks, benefits, resources, etc. to carry out their duties
This jack-hole troll has literally contradicted every statement he has made about Social Security in this thread. Do you need any more evidence that he is a foreign disinformation account?


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> So since Social Security is totally self funding


Hahahaha! Is that why it is "insolvent"? Because it is "self-funding"?

By the way, jack-hole, by your logic, defense is "self-funding". They take taxes to fund it just like the do Social Security, ergo it is "self-funding" 

You're not even trying at this point. That's just lazy. Xi Jinping or Vladimir Putin might actually have you executed if you don't get your shit together make some form of an effort here.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> There is almost no social services in our federal budget at all.


Caught you in yet another egregious lie...

Medicaid ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
Medicare ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
Obamacare ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
Welfare ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
Food stamps ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
Social Security ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")


----------



## P@triot

Note how Rigby5 's infographic is unsourced, insults Republicans, and came from Russia, while mine sites the Office of Management Budget and Budget directly from the White House government website?

***mic drop***


----------



## HenryBHough

Where is no private sector all the means of production will be owned by government.

Everybody will get a montly living allowance without having to work.

Plenty to spend!

Nothing to buy.

Welcome to Venezuela.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> I've heard all the explanations.  They are all obvious bullshit.



If the people actually control government, it will be benign and not wasteful.
It is only when private profit motivated companies bribe government to take it over, that it becomes evil and wasteful.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Hahahaha! "Very wrong" and the proceeds to admit what I said was 100% accurate



You implies Social Security was a means of wealth redistribution, taking from some to give to others.
That is not the case.
Everyone gets more than they put in, but there is no one getting wealthy by theft from others.
Minimum SS is very small and not really enough for anyone to live on.
And the very wealthy do not have to pay in at all on most of their income.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha! How can their be a "surplus" when you _just_ claimed that the government gives you back everything they took, _plus_ an additional 3% interest on what they took.
> 
> You're literally contradicting yourself, jack-hole. You really can't come up with a better troll response than that? Really? It's like you're not even trying.



Wrong.
There is a time delay between pay ins and pay outs, decades later.
In the mean time, there is a surplus that SS invest in the national debt interest.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> So Rigby5 's fall-down hilarious claim is that there is no federal spending with Social Security. They just take our money, put it in a safe, and then give it back to us later.
> 
> Ignoring for a moment the fact that welfare is part of Social Security and millions and millions draw from welfare without ever having put into it, how does jack-hole here think that the federal government oversees Social Security?
> 
> Well, that would be the Social Security Administration. Made up of roughly 60,000 employees. All of which who pull a paycheck (which, at a paltry $50,000 per year, would come to a staggering $3 *billion* per year in salaries). How are government salaries paid? Taxes.
> 
> And that doesn't even include their costly healthcare benefits, pensions, buildings they work in, computers and servers they use, etc. In 2020, all of that added up to over *$6 billion per year*. That's just in administration of Social Security.



Wrong.
Welfare is NOT part of Social Security.
Only ADC and Disability are part of Social Security.
For example, SNAP and subsidized housing are not at all mixed with Social Security.

But you have a point that SS admin likely costs more than $3 billion.  I would guess more like $5 billion?


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> So let's recap for a moment here. Chinese or Russian disinformation account Rigby5 states...
> 
> Social Security doesn't cost the government anything, but admits that people who never paid into it, pull from it
> Social Security only gives you right back the exact money it took from you, but admits you get at least 3% more total than what you put into it
> Social Security has a "surplus", despite stating emphatically that they never take more than they give back to you
> Social Security doesn't use taxes, but can't explain then how 60,000 employees receive paychecks, benefits, resources, etc. to carry out their duties
> This jack-hole troll has literally contradicted every statement he has made about Social Security in this thread. Do you need any more evidence that he is a foreign disinformation account?



The government borrows from the SS surplus, so it does not cost the government, but saves the government debt interest by borrowing from the surplus.
SS does give you back more than you pay in, but after a 30 year delay, when the use of that money has benefited both you and government.
The surplus is given back to you.  They do no take more than they give back.
The $5 billion a year SS overhead is paid by the SS fund, not taxes.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Hahahaha! Is that why it is "insolvent"? Because it is "self-funding"?
> 
> By the way, jack-hole, by your logic, defense is "self-funding". They take taxes to fund it just like the do Social Security, ergo it is "self-funding"
> 
> You're not even trying at this point. That's just lazy. Xi Jinping or Vladimir Putin might actually have you executed if you don't get your shit together make some form of an effort here.



SS will only be insolvent for 20 years or so, and that is due to the Boomer baby anomaly.
It is not funded by taxes.
When SS runs out of money shortly, they will just reduce pay outs.
They will not take tax money.
They legally can't.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Caught you in yet another egregious lie...
> 
> Medicaid ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
> Medicare ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
> Obamacare ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
> Welfare ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
> Food stamps ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
> Social Security ("social service" in our "*federal* budget")
> View attachment 538357



Wrong.
Medicare, Medicaid, and ACA cost almost nothing.
You have to BUY into these programs and they are self funding mostly.

There essentially is no welfare in the US.

Food stamps have to be purchased and are only a slight discount, so SNAP costs very little.

Social Security gets no money from the government and instead is a huge benefit to government by reducing debt interest.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> If the people actually control government, it will be benign and not wasteful.
> It is only when private profit motivated companies bribe government to take it over, that it becomes evil and wasteful.


First error:  people don't actually control the government.  Your second statement proved it.  Government is evil and wasteful regardless of whether anyone takes it over.  Government suffers no penalty when it's evil and wastfull, so why would anyone conclude it's ever not evil and wasteful?


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> If that were even remotely true, I wouldn’t have owned you _every_ time you’ve posted. Your post right there is a vintage example of the low-IQ left. Once they’ve been defeated by logic and reason, they lash-out in a fit of emotional frustration over the realization that they are wrong and were duped.



You've owned me? 
There's not one Republican on this forum I have not taken a piece from. 
You have never changed that. I'm all over you clowns like a cheap suit.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> First error:  people don't actually control the government.  Your second statement proved it.  Government is evil and wasteful regardless of whether anyone takes it over.  Government suffers no penalty when it's evil and wastfull, so why would anyone conclude it's ever not evil and wasteful?



If there is a democratic republic, then voters are supposed to control government, and then it only becomes corrupt if voters can be misinformed by propaganda.
Government are not the source of corruption in a democratic republic, only the means of carrying out corruption if the voters let the corrupt take over.
And the source of pure corruption are the wealthy elite.
If there is a democratic republic and the voters have not been deceived by propaganda, then government does suffer penalties for waste, corruption, or violations of rights.
Nor could government corruption ever be as bad as corporate corruption, which is the pure source of all corruption.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> If there is a democratic republic, then voters are supposed to control government, and then it only becomes corrupt if voters can be misinformed by propaganda.


That's a leftwing delusion.  I'm only concerned with reality.


Rigby5 said:


> Government are not the source of corruption in a democratic republic, only the means of carrying out corruption if the voters let the corrupt take over.



ROFL!  Government is always the source of corruption.  Only politicians and bureaucrats can force you to hand over your money.  Without a means of taking your money, there can't be any corruption.




Rigby5 said:


> And the source of pure corruption are the wealthy elite.


The wealth!!!?  Government can point a gun at your head and take everything you own.  What can the wealthy do to you?



Rigby5 said:


> If there is a democratic republic and the voters have not been deceived by propaganda, then government does suffer penalties for waste, corruption, or violations of rights.



What penalty?



Rigby5 said:


> Nor could government corruption ever be as bad as corporate corruption, which is the pure source of all corruption.



Government is the source of all corruption.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> That's a leftwing delusion.  I'm only concerned with reality.
> 
> ROFL!  Government is always the source of corruption.  Only politicians and bureaucrats can force you to hand over your money.  Without a means of taking your money, there can't be any corruption.
> 
> The wealth!!!?  Government can point a gun at your head and take everything you own.  What can the wealthy do to you?
> 
> What penalty?
> 
> Government is the source of all corruption.



Government can only be the source of corruption if you do not have a democratic republic.
If you have a democratic republic, then the source of corruption always has to be the wealthy elite controlling and manipulating voters through their influence over the media.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Government can only be the source of corruption if you do not have a democratic republic.


That's pure delusion.



Rigby5 said:


> If you have a democratic republic, then the source of corruption always has to be the wealthy elite controlling and manipulating voters through their influence over the media.



Says so?  What prevents corruption in a so-called "democratic corruption?"  Corruption is rife in every democracy.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> That's pure delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Says so?  What prevents corruption in a so-called "democratic corruption?"  Corruption is rife in every democracy.



Corruption is always someone wealthy paying someone else to help the wealthy person get more than their share.
In an ideal democracy, the voters can tell when someone is not acting in their best interests.
The only problem is that the wealthy influence the media to try to alter the perception of reality of the voters.
And unfortunately they usually succeed.
Good examples were WWI, Vietnam, and the invasion of Iraq, all even mass murders caused by corrupt media control and influence.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Corruption is always someone wealthy paying someone else to help the wealthy person get more than their share.
> In an ideal democracy, the voters can tell when someone is not acting in their best interests.
> The only problem is that the wealthy influence the media to try to alter the perception of reality of the voters.
> And unfortunately they usually succeed.
> Good examples were WWI, Vietnam, and the invasion of Iraq, all even mass murders caused by corrupt media control and influence.


There is always some government official being paid off, dumbass.  Just consider Joe Biden and his son Hunter.  The later is the bag man for the Biden family crime syndicate.

You keep talking about an "ideal democracy."  That's a fantasy.  It exists only in socialits dreams.  The reality is that government is inherently corrupt.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> There is always some government official being paid off, dumbass.  Just consider Joe Biden and his son Hunter.  The later is the bag man for the Biden family crime syndicate.
> 
> You keep talking about an "ideal democracy."  That's a fantasy.  It exists only in socialits dreams.  The reality is that government is inherently corrupt.



Sure, I agree the Joe/Hunter scandal was awful, and the media is covering it up.
But it is the wealthy elite controlling the media that are at fault, not government.
They did use the government, both as a source of extortion money, and as the means of withholding it, but it was pure private capitalism at play.
And the fault for not stopping it was entirely with the lack of responsible action by voters.
The mechanisms were there in government, to fix it and punish the abusers.
Socialism was not at fault.
In fact, the common name for this was "crony capitalism".
Joe and Hunter were typical wealthy elite, and that is actually extremely right wing.
Someone left wing would have objected and tried to stop the corruption by using government regulations to protect the wealth that belongs to the people.
All you are pointing out is that Joe/Hunter are actually right wing, not that left wing is bad.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Sure, I agree the Joe/Hunter scandal was awful, and the media is covering it up.
> But it is the wealthy elite controlling the media that are at fault, not government.
> They did use the government, both as a source of extortion money, and as the means of withholding it, but it was pure private capitalism at play.
> And the fault for not stopping it was entirely with the lack of responsible action by voters.
> The mechanisms were there in government, to fix it and punish the abusers.
> Socialism was not at fault.
> In fact, the common name for this was "crony capitalism".
> Joe and Hunter were typical wealthy elite, and that is actually extremely right wing.
> Someone left wing would have objected and tried to stop the corruption by using government regulations to protect the wealth that belongs to the people.
> All you are pointing out is that Joe/Hunter are actually right wing, not that left wing is bad.


You just admitted it was not "pure private capitalism."

I am done with this conversation.  You are simply immune to facts and logic.  There's no point in discussing it any further.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> You just admitted it was not "pure private capitalism."
> 
> I am done with this conversation.  You are simply immune to facts and logic.  There's no point in discussing it any further.



How was Joe/Hunter in the Burisma Holding deal, anything but "pure private capitalism"?
I agree they used government since that was the source of the money and the authority they could abuse.
But it was mainly the media they abused the most, so that the normal oversight mechanisms did not interfere with their plans.
The democratic process controls could have stopped them if not for misguided popular support.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> How was Joe/Hunter in the Burisma Holding deal, anything but "pure private capitalism"?
> I agree they used government since that was the source of the money and the authority they could abuse.
> But it was mainly the media they abused the most, so that the normal oversight mechanisms did not interfere with their plans.
> The democratic process controls could have stopped them if not for misguided popular support.


Joe is a politician, dumbass.  That deal only happened because Joe had government favors to sell.  Joe's authority came from the government.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> Joe is a politician, dumbass.  That deal only happened because Joe had government favors to sell.  Joe's authority came from the government.



Correct, but the fault lies with us for not using our vote to punish bad behavior.
What was done by the Bidens was not legal, and there are the legal means of punishing it.
The fact the majority bought into the lies, is not the fault of government or type of government, when the majority supports illegal behavior.
Reducing the ability of government to restrict corruption is not going to help.
The corruption comes from the wealthy elites, not the government.
And while it was the democratic nature of our government that allowed the Bidens to get away with it, reducing the democratic nature of our government would not make things better, but worse.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Correct, but the fault lies with us for not using our vote to punish bad behavior.
> What was done by the Bidens was not legal, and there are the legal means of punishing it.
> The fact the majority bought into the lies, is not the fault of government or type of government, when the majority supports illegal behavior.
> Reducing the ability of government to restrict corruption is not going to help.
> The corruption comes from the wealthy elites, not the government.
> And while it was the democratic nature of our government that allowed the Bidens to get away with it, reducing the democratic nature of our government would not make things better, but worse.


The fault lies with Democrats, period.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> The fault lies with Democrats, period.



Fine, sure, but the point is that is the wealthy elite.
At one time, Democrats used to support unions, democracy, anti war, anti gun control, pro education, pro health care, etc.
Now both parties want war, high tuition, mandatory, expensive, private, health insurance, etc.
There is no left wing party any more.
They are both right wing, of the wealthy elite.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> You implies Social Security was a means of wealth redistribution, taking from some to give to others.


I literally *never* implied that at all. However, there is _some_ truth to that. But that was never discussed.


Rigby5 said:


> That is not the case.


I never said it was. You should read what I actually write rather than what you think I’ll write.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong. There is a time delay between pay ins and pay outs, decades later. In the mean time, there is a surplus that SS invest in the national debt interest.


You can try your bullshit all you want but that math just doesn’t add up. If I put in $100 and “decades later” the government gives me back $103, where is the “surplus”?

Anyone capable of basic math understands that the government has a *-$3.00* deficit at that point. You’re failing hard here hon.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong. Welfare is NOT part of Social Security.


Are you capable of posting even a _single_ basic fact? Please note this is directly from the Social Security Administration government website:


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong. Welfare is NOT part of Social Security.


I’m 98% certain right now that Rigby5 is a burner account for oreo. They both have the same immature comments with the same profound ignorance.





__





						Social Security History
					





					www.ssa.gov


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> The $5 billion a year SS overhead is paid by the SS fund, not taxes.


Where does the “SS *fund*” come from? Do they manufacture and sell a product? Do they perform a service like cleaning houses for a fee?

Nope! It all comes from…wait for it…wait for it…*TAXES*!!


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> The government borrows from the SS surplus


Again…where does the “surplus” come from? If they give back _everything_ they take plus 3%, they would have a deficit.

This basic math sweetie. Your lies just aren’t holding up.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> SS will only be insolvent for 20 years or so, and that is due to the Boomer baby anomaly. *It is not funded by taxes.*


Well snowflake…how come every paycheck I have ever received includes an itemized breakdown that includes “Social Security Taxes”?

And if Social Security “isn’t funded by taxes”, why does the IRS’s own government website list Social Security tax rates?






						Topic No. 751 Social Security and Medicare Withholding Rates | Internal Revenue Service
					

Topic No. 751 Social Security and Medicare Withholding Rates




					www.irs.gov
				




And finally, if it doesn’t come from taxes, where does it come from? To the best of my knowledge, government’s only source of revenue is from taxes. I’m not aware of any good or service that they provide in the free market in exchange for a fee.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong. Medicare, Medicaid, and ACA cost almost nothing.


They cost about $2 *trillion* per year along with Social Security:







Rigby5 said:


> You have to BUY into these programs and they are self funding mostly.


Wrong. No such thing exists.


Rigby5 said:


> There essentially is no welfare in the US.


There is about $2 *trillion* per year just at the federal level. Many trillions more at the state level.


Rigby5 said:


> Food stamps have to be purchased


What happens if someone has no money at all? None? How do they “purchase” the food stamps? 


Rigby5 said:


> Social Security gets no money from the government


Well that’s true. It gets all of its money from tax payers. It can’t get money from “government” because government doesn’t produce anything.


----------



## P@triot

No matter how much Rigby5 (aka oreo) *lies* about it - we spend about $2 trillion per year unconstitutionally at the federal level on welfare handouts.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> You can try your bullshit all you want but that math just doesn’t add up. If I put in $100 and “decades later” the government gives me back $103, where is the “surplus”?
> 
> Anyone capable of basic math understands that the government has a *-$3.00* deficit at that point. You’re failing hard here hon.



Wrong.
Due to the size of the national  debt, we are paying huge amounts of interest in order to not default on it.
When we have a Social Security surplus, meaning money paid in that does not have to be paid out for a long time, that money is used to pay down the national debt, thus avoiding interest charges.  Those interest savings are from the "surplus".
What is surplus is anything taken in but not paid out in that year.
The assumption is that new pay ins will cover the pay outs later, when they come due.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Are you capable of posting even a _single_ basic fact? Please note this is directly from the Social Security Administration government website:
> 
> View attachment 538913



Wrong.
Welfare is any assistance, ranging from housing subsidies to food stamps.
Social Security does NOT cover anything except disability and ADC.
So Social Security is NOT welfare, and it really should not be covering ADC either.
Disability is ok because that is really a forced early retirement due to medical problems.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> They cost about $2 *trillion* per year along with Social Security:
> 
> View attachment 538924
> 
> Wrong. No such thing exists.
> 
> There is about $2 *trillion* per year just at the federal level. Many trillions more at the state level.
> 
> What happens if someone has no money at all? None? How do they “purchase” the food stamps?
> 
> Well that’s true. It gets all of its money from tax payers. It can’t get money from “government” because government doesn’t produce anything.



Wrong.
I have Medicare, and I have pay for it.  
I know people who refused to pay for it, so then do not have it.
Medicare pretty much breaks even, so then costs tax payers pretty much nothing.

If you have no money, you can not purchase food stamps.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> When we have a Social Security surplus, meaning money paid in that does not have to be paid out for a long time


Your ignorance is truly _astounding_. The moment Social Security money is taken in, it is paid out to those who qualify. This has been the case since the time Social Security was passed in the 1930’s.

See, those who were the initial recipients of Social Security in the 1930’s never paid into it. Taxes were taken from the working (each week) and immediately paid out to the recipients (each week).

Social Security has *never* stocked your money away in vaults for decades and decades. That has simply never happened.

Stop being an asshole posting disinformation.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> So Social Security is NOT welfare, and it really should not be covering ADC either.


It’s right fucking there on the government’s Social Security website


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> I have Medicare, and I have pay for it.


Wrong. Nobody pays for Medicaid. It’s for those who don’t have money. And you do not “pay” for Medicare either. You might have certain costs, but nowhere near the actual cost of Medicare.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> When we have a Social Security surplus, meaning money paid in that does not have to be paid out for a long time...


*Wrong*​


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Social Security does NOT cover anything except disability and ADC.


*Wrong*​


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> I have Medicare, and I have pay for it.


*Wrong*​


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> No matter how much Rigby5 (aka oreo) *lies* about it - we spend about $2 trillion per year unconstitutionally at the federal level on welfare handouts.



Not true.






Clearly Health and Human Services is only $90 billion tops.

By discretionary budget then mean that social security and national debt payments are not included.
If you ever see social security or national deft on a budget chart, it is invalid.
The budget never included social security of the national debt, both of which are NOT discrectionary.


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. The assholes of You Tube took down her video despite the fact that it was just a simple explanation of her personal views on ethics and coerced vaccinations (she even promoted vaccines in general). The left is scared shitless of even benign speech.









						Tearful ethics professor delivers emotional 'lesson' on vaccine mandates before being placed on leave
					

An ethics professor in Canada gave what could be her final lesson at the university she has been employed at for the past 20 years. The lesson was regarding vaccine mandates. The professor's employer has implemented mandatory COVID-19 vaccinations, which she believes is unethical. Dr. Julie...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Not true.


Almost *$2 trillion per year* on unconstitutional welfare…


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Not true.


Rigby5 has posted multiple propaganda infographics now claiming that defense makes up 57% of the nation budget.

This is easily debunked with a quick and simple Google search. Defense was  meager 11% of the federal budget in 2020:




Furthermore, the national budget is $4 trillion. So her math doesn’t add up at all. If $718 billion is 57% of the federal budget, then the federal budget would be just around $1.25 trillion


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Rigby5 has posted multiple propaganda infographics now claiming that defense makes up 57% of the nation budget.
> 
> This is easily debunked with a quick and simple Google search. Defense was  meager 11% of the federal budget in 2020:
> View attachment 538990
> 
> Furthermore, the national budget is $4 trillion. So her math doesn’t add up at all. If $718 billion is 57% of the federal budget, then the federal budget would be just around $1.25 trillion
> 
> View attachment 538992



Wrong.
When you calculate the federal budget, you are only supposed to include the discretionary items.
Mandatory items like SS and the past debt interest is not supposed to be included,
SS should not be included because it actually is usually a surplus and not a cost at all, and interest on the national debt is not optional.

It is actually much worse than that, because all past deft interest, and all future VA spending on health care and GIBill spending on education is actually defense spending as well.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> When you calculate the federal budget, you are only supposed to include the discretionary items.


Bwahahahaha!! Then why does the Office of Budget and Management include it? And why does Congress (who controls the purse strings) include it?

You continue to make shit up and I continue to expose you for the Russian or Chinese troll account that you are. You've absolutely been obliterated with basic facts in this thread, snowflake.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> SS should not be included because it actually is usually a surplus and not a cost at all...


There has literally never been a "surplus" in the history of Social Security


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Bwahahahaha!! Then why does the Office of Budget and Management include it? And why does Congress (who controls the purse strings) include it?
> 
> You continue to make shit up and I continue to expose you for the Russian or Chinese troll account that you are. You've absolutely been obliterated with basic facts in this thread, snowflake.



They typically do not include it.
Only those attempting deliberate deception do include anything other than discretionary.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> There has literally never been a "surplus" in the history of Social Security



Wrong.
There has almost always been a surplus.
It has only been a few years since 2015 when there was not a surplus.
Surplus being more money taken in than paid out.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> They typically do not include it.


It is _always_ included. You’re failing miserably at trolling.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> It is _always_ included. You’re failing miserably at trolling.



Wrong.
The federal budget is a bill submitted to Congress, and it never includes Social Security, interest debt, etc.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The federal budget is a bill submitted to Congress, and it never includes Social Security, interest debt, etc.


*Wrong*​I’ve owned you throughout out this entire thread. I’ve proven you’re a troll. Just move along already.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> *Wrong*​I’ve owned you throughout out this entire thread. I’ve proven you’re a troll. Just move along already.



Wrong.
You just do not understand what the federal budget it.

{...
In American public finance, *discretionary spending* is government spending implemented through an appropriations bill.[1] This spending is an optional part of fiscal policy, in contrast to social programs for which funding is mandatory and determined by the number of eligible recipients.[2] Some examples of areas funded by discretionary spending are national defense, foreign aid, education and transportation.

In the United States, discretionary spending refers to optional spending set by appropriation levels each year, at the discretion of Congress.[3] During the budget process, Congress issues a budget resolution which includes levels of discretionary spending, deficit projections, and instructions for changing entitlement programs and tax policy.[3] After setting discretionary spending levels, both the House Appropriations Committee and Senate Appropriations Committee divide the agreed-upon amount of discretionary spending into twelve suballocations for each of their twelve subcommittees.[3] These subcommittees produce twelve annual appropriation bills for the next fiscal year.[4] While these bills are subject to revision as they move through hearings, markups, Floor consideration, and conference, the level of discretionary spending remains constrained by the budget resolution.[4] Eventually, these twelve bills must be approved by the full Appropriations Committee, followed by both Houses of Congress. Once passed, the president either signs them, vetoes them, or allows them to become law by not signing them within ten days.[3]




Graph of U.S. mandatory and discretionary spending from 1966 to 2015. Mandatory spending levels start to diverge from discretionary spending levels in the early 1990s.
In 2016, the U.S. federal government spent $1.2 trillion on U.S. discretionary spending. Of this $1.2 trillion, nearly half ($584 billion) was spent on national defense. The rest of U.S. discretionary spending was allocated for education, training, employment, and social services ($92 billion), as well as transportation ($91 billion), veterans' benefits and services ($68 billion), income security ($66 billion), health ($57 billion), administration of justice ($53 billion), international affairs ($52 billion), and other areas related to natural resources, the environment, science, space, and technology ($122 billion).[5]

United States mandatory VS. discretionary spending​In 1962, U.S. discretionary spending made up 47.2% of total U.S. spending, remaining the largest component of federal spending until the mid-1970s.[6] From this time forward, however, discretionary spending levels as a share of total federal spending has decreased significantly. This is largely due to the rapid growth of entitlement spending, also known as mandatory spending.[6] As more participants become eligible for entitlement programs, mandatory spending automatically increases. This trend is projected to continue in the future. In fact, according to the Congressional Research Service, over the next decade, mandatory spending is projected to reach 14% of GDP, while discretionary spending is projected to continue getting smaller, eventually reaching 5% of GDP.[7] By 2022, the Congressional Research Service projects that discretionary spending's share of the economy "will be equal to or less than spending in each of the two largest categories of mandatory programs, Social Security and Major Health Programs."[7]
...}








						Discretionary spending - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




When a president proposes a federal budget and congress votes on it, it ONLY includes discretionary spending.
Things like SS make no sense to include, because it does not cost any federal income tax money and is self funding, plus it is not optional.
Interest on the debt also is never included since it is not optional.


----------



## P@triot

Hahahaha!!! Even the hardest of the hard-left is now openly acknowledging that the left is a bunch of fucking fascists who try to control all thought and speech…








						Nicki Minaj slams America’s fixation on cancel culture following vaccine controversy, compares country to communist China
					

Rapper Nicki Minaj says America's preoccupation with cancel culture is hardly different than that of communist China. What's a brief history here? 	Minaj has been  	under fire for the last week after she publicly admitted to vaccine hesitancy and skepticism.  	Earlier this week, Minaj claimed...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> You just do not understand what the federal budget it.


I posted multiple links directly from the federal government’s websites. You got owned junior. In front of everyone. It’s there for everyone to see. Not sure who you’re trying to convince at this point.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Hahahaha!!! Even the hardest of the hard-left is now openly acknowledging that the left is a bunch of fucking fascists who try to control all thought and speech…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki Minaj slams America’s fixation on cancel culture following vaccine controversy, compares country to communist China
> 
> 
> Rapper Nicki Minaj says America's preoccupation with cancel culture is hardly different than that of communist China. What's a brief history here? 	Minaj has been  	under fire for the last week after she publicly admitted to vaccine hesitancy and skepticism.  	Earlier this week, Minaj claimed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Nicki Minaj is not exactly what one would call leftist.
She a millionaire.
That makes her right wing automatically.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> I posted multiple links directly from the federal government’s websites. You got owned junior. In front of everyone. It’s there for everyone to see. Not sure who you’re trying to convince at this point.



The fed web site is likely trying to hide the high spending by swamping it with irrelevant things like Social Security and the debt interest.
Legally those can NOT be part of the federal budget, ever.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Nicki Minaj is not exactly what one would call leftist. She a millionaire. That makes her right wing automatically.


Our board troll says Nicki Minaj is “right-wing”


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Nicki Minaj is not exactly what one would call leftist. She a millionaire. That makes her right wing automatically.


Who’s gonna tell the board troll that Obama, Clinton, and even Bernie Sanders are all millionaires?


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> The fed web site is *likely* trying to hide the high spending by swamping it with irrelevant things like Social Security...


Apparently Rigby5 felt like she didn’t have enough lack of credibility before and wanted even less. Love someone who argues using the word “likely”. 

It _likely_ means that person doesn’t have a fuck’n clue what they are talking about!


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> You just do not understand what the federal budget it.


I posted links directly to the federal government’s websites, troll. You got owned. #YouTried


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Who’s gonna tell the board troll that Obama, Clinton, and even Bernie Sanders are all millionaires?



And how "left" are any of them?
If they were at all leftist, then don't you think we would at least have public health care by now?
We had cheaper and more universally accessible health care in 1950 than we have now.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> I posted links directly to the federal government’s websites, troll. You got owned. #YouTried



Who cares what some political web site posts.
The federal budget is a law passed by congress, and can't include Social Security or national debt interest.
What they post can be anything that they want, but its not the federal budget if it includes social security and national debt interest.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> If they were at all leftist, then don't you think we would at least have public health care by now?


Bwahahaha!! Who’s gonna tell the Chinese disinformation account that the President of the United States *cannot* create, alter, or abolish legislation?

You should have done your homework before trying to troll. None of them had the ability to implement “public healthcare”.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> Who cares what some political web site posts.


That’s just it, China disinformation troll. It *wasn’t* a “political” website. It was the federal government’s websites. A federal government currently controlled by the Dumbocrat Party. Oops!


----------



## P@triot

To quote Rage Against the Machine:


> What we don't know keeps the contracts alive and movin'
> They don't gotta burn the books, they just remove 'em


The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. Right up to the modern day equivalent of book-burnin: removing and/or banning books. The left fears the exchange of ideas and information because they know their irrational ideology doesn’t stand up against facts, reason, and logic.








						Amazon Blocks Ad for Book Investigating Black Lives Matter
					

The Heritage Foundation’s ad for a book critical of BLM contains “content that is not allowed,” Amazon claims.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha!! Who’s gonna tell the Chinese disinformation account that the President of the United States *cannot* create, alter, or abolish legislation?
> 
> You should have done your homework before trying to troll. None of them had the ability to implement “public healthcare”.



Sure it is congress who passes the legislation, but because the president has the bully pulpit, they can usually get whatever they want, done.
Like Bush attacking Iraq and Afghanistan, and Obama getting ACA passed.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> That’s just it, China disinformation troll. It *wasn’t* a “political” website. It was the federal government’s websites. A federal government currently controlled by the Dumbocrat Party. Oops!



Federal website are the MOST political of all.
And yes, the democrats are also right wing now, and also would want to hide the huge degree of military spending.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> To quote Rage Against the Machine:
> 
> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. Right up to the modern day equivalent of book-burnin: removing and/or banning books. The left fears the exchange of ideas and information because they know their irrational ideology doesn’t stand up against facts, reason, and logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Blocks Ad for Book Investigating Black Lives Matter
> 
> 
> The Heritage Foundation’s ad for a book critical of BLM contains “content that is not allowed,” Amazon claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com



Amazon has allowed the book advertisement.
{...
*>>> Update:* Amazon notified The Heritage Foundation on Thursday morning that it had reversed its action, saying: “Our policies were inaccurately enforced, and the book is now being advertised. We are providing training to ensure our teams are clear on our policies.” The Daily Signal is preparing a follow-up report. *<<<
...}








						Amazon Blocks Ad for Book Investigating Black Lives Matter
					

The Heritage Foundation’s ad for a book critical of BLM contains “content that is not allowed,” Amazon claims.




					www.dailysignal.com
				



*


----------



## P@triot

The fascism of the left continues to push more and more people to the right.


> But just letting you know, CNN is in the country looking for you. And when they find you, they won't hesitate to reveal where you live or where your [girlfriend] lives...anything and anyone who is tied to you. If you speak to me, we won't reveal those details. So, what do you say?


"Talk to us our else". Great fucking strategy. Thank you, Demcorats, for being so dumb and so intolerant!








						Nicki Minaj calls out reporters for 'threatening' her family, reveals text messages to prove it
					

A Trinidad-based media company accused rapper Nicki Minaj of subjecting of its journalists to death threats after she called out an enterprising reporter who was allegedly "harassing" her family in Trinidad.What is the background?Minaj found herself the center of controversy, and accused of...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

More indisputable evidence that the left has embraced fascism in its purest form:


> The London Charter of the International Military Tribunal, which set the laws and procedures for the conduct of the Nuremberg Trials…*included
> persecution on political, religious or racial grounds*


That is exactly what Democrats are doing _every_ day in America.








						10 Things You May Not Know About the Nuremberg Trials
					

The post-World War II trials marked the first-ever prosecutions for genocide and crimes against humanity.




					www.history.com


----------



## P@triot

Thank God this guy never became a Supreme Court Justice. He clearly doesn’t understand the US Constitution.

This is *not* a federal issue. It’s not even an issue for the state. This is an issue for local law enforcement. But fascists don’t believe in separations of power.








						FBI to Target Parents for ‘Harassment, Intimidation’ Against Schools
					

Garland directs the FBI to work with each U.S. attorney and leaders to discuss strategy to address the threats against schools.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Fascists don’t like separation of powers OR limitations of power. The moment Democrats can’t have something they want, they change the rules to ensure unfettered power for themselves.








						Biden says Democrats changing filibuster rules to raise debt ceiling a "real possibility" — Axios
					

President Biden told reporters Tuesday night that it's a "real possibility" Senate Democrats could change the chamber's filibuster rules to overcome Republican obstruction to raising the debt ceiling, per a pool report.




					apple.news


----------



## P@triot

When a Democrat says “Build Back Better”, that’s dog-whistle for “build fascist government back better so we obtain permanent authoritarian control”!








						‘Build Back Better’ Sets Up Government Option, Sets Path to Single-Payer
					

The “Build Back Better” plan not only has a staggering price tag, but also includes a full-blown, government-run, single-payer proposal.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Fascists _loathe_ freedom of speech, free thought, and freedom of expression…








						Military drops hammer on Lt. Col. Stuart Scheller, announces six charges over criticism of commanders
					

The United States military plans to drop the hammer on Lt. Col. Stuart Scheller, the Marine officer who criticized top military commanders for the role they played in the botched withdrawal from Afghanistan. What are the details? 	The Marine Corps revealed last week that Scheller has been...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Well that's just how fascism works. Submit or be eliminated 








						Black Professor: Blacks Who Reject Critical Race Theory Being 'Erased'
					

Blacks who don’t buy into the victimhood narrative of critical race theory pose a threat to activists' woke agenda, Erec Smith says.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Since YouTube is _actively_ assisting rapists (leveraging LGBT laws to carry out predatory behaviors) in covering up their crimes, Google should be held criminally liable for all such rapes. They are the most unethical company in US corporate history, and they leverage fascism to ensure their sick agenda advances.








						YouTube Censors Steven Crowder Over Trans Show
					

YouTube censors Steven Crowder's comedy channel over an episode spotlighting biologically male inmates housed in women’s prisons.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Only fascists cancel history. The left has embraced fascism in its purest form.








						Thomas Jefferson Latest Target in War on History. New York City Council Votes to Remove His Statue From City Hall.
					

Thomas Jefferson is being dragged down from his pedestal by an ungrateful posterity. All to feed the insatiable demands of the militantly woke.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form…








						Top Scientist Says Berkeley Excludes Scientists Based on Political Views
					

Scientist David Romps resigns over concern that the University of California, Berkeley excludes scientists based on their political beliefs.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Keep voting for big government, you dumb Democrats  








						There was $100K in the car when police pulled them over. There was no crime — but they took it. — NBC News
					

A Vietnamese immigrant and his business partner are fighting to get back more than $100,000 seized by Oklahoma police who allege that it was drug money.




					apple.news


----------



## danielpalos

DOD is Big Government, right-wingers.


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form. Authoritarian governments want to know _every_ private detail about a family.








						Virginia School Survey Asks Students to Answer Gender, Sex Questions
					

Fairfax County Public Schools in Virginia is set to survey students on intimate questions about gender, sex, and their family lives.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Remember how much glee the Nazis took in the torment and execution of Jews? Make no mistake about it, Democrats have embraced fascism in its purest form.








						Leftists Celebrating Conservatives Who Die of COVID-19 Is a New Low
					

The Herman Cain Award subreddit is a macabre example of what happens when political differences are grounds to cheer someone's death.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

I've got $100 right here and now that says Alyssa Milano didn't even _see _the Netflix special and has absolutely no idea what Dave Chappelle said in it.

There was nothing even remotely "offensive" or "hateful". This is just the fascist left trying to silence anyone who speaks truth or accepts science.








						Following her arrest, Alyssa Milano calls on Netflix to yank Dave Chappelle's 'The Closer,' likens it to hate speech
					

Actress and activist Alyssa Milano says Netflix should yank  	Dave Chappelle's "The Closer" because the content of the comedy special — which she likens to hate speech — is inappropriate amid the current cancel culture climate.  	Chappelle has been under fire for political and culturally charged...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Well duh. Fascists want one thing…control/power








						Glenn Beck: Here's how Biden's new finance report is the 'most DANGEROUS movement in the world right now'
					

'It is a direct shot, by a railgun, at liberty'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The sitting US President actually mocked the concept of liberty. The Democrats have embraced fascism in its purest form.








						Biden says cops, first responders should be fired if they refuse COVID vaccination, mocks Americans' 'freedom' — and receives raucous applause
					

President Joe Biden on Thursday said he believes police officers and first responders who refuse to get vaccinated against COVID-19 should be fired over the decision. What are the details?  	During a CNN Town Hall event Thursday night , Biden told moderator Anderson Cooper that it's unacceptable...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Fascists _always_ attempt to rewrite history…




__





						Couric Edits Ginsburg Comments About Protests to ‘Protect’ Her
					

Katie Couric admits in her memoir “Going There” that she edited an interview with Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg to “protect” her.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## danielpalos

The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.


----------



## P@triot

Because, you know, the CEO of ⁦‪Pfizer‬⁩ has absolutely no conflict of interest when it comes to convincing everyone that his shot is “safe” to get  

More worrisome than his complete lack of ethics, however, is deep devotion to fascism and criminalizing any speech he disapproves of.








						Pfizer CEO says people who spread misinformation on Covid vaccines are 'criminals'
					

People who spread misinformation on Covid-19 vaccines are "criminals," Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said, "because they have literally cost millions of lives."




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## P@triot

The hypersensitive fascist left won’t tolerate impersonations now…








						John Cleese cancels event at university over 'woke rules,' says he is 'blacklisting' himself for his Hitler impersonation
					

John Cleese, one of the stars of legendary British comedic troupe Monty Python, is no stranger to making crude, insensitive, politically incorrect comments and jokes. He has made a career of it.  	But that's a problem in today's woke world.  	So when Cleese heard about an art historian being...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The fascist believes that creating the "unrest" through violence, arson, looting, etc. is totally cool. But anything to help mitigate it - well those people "should avoid" it.


> If Rittenhouse is convicted, he will likely stop being a right-wing mascot and become a right-wing martyr. If he isn’t convicted, he will set a precedent for others like him to pick up guns they shouldn’t have and thrust themselves into the middle of *unrest they should avoid* — confident in knowing that prison won’t be in their future.


What's wrong with America is the left's belief that they should be able to burn, kill, and maim, while conservatives should be imprisoned. Remember, this shit went down during COVID - when the left was pretending that the entire nation should be in lockdown (to destroy the economy because they knew Trump was unbeatable)




__





						Kyle Rittenhouse sobbing shows what's wrong with America
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## P@triot

George Soros is _seriously_ one of the most *evil* mother-fuckers to ever walk the planet. How Americans aren’t universally lined up AGAINST this guy just blows my mind and really goes to illustrate the extremism/fascism embraced by the modern-day left.








						George Soros Teams Up With Billionaire Reid Hoffman
					

George Soros teams up with LinkedIn's founder to fund a new media venture that seeks to combat disinformation.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

I’ve been saying it for more than a decade now - the left has embraced fascism in its purest form. They will not tolerate anything short of complete and total adherence to their fucked up ideology and they will achieve that through violence.


----------



## P@triot

The Democrat Party began weaponizing government under Barack Obama. It’s disturbing as hell and further evidence that the left has embraced fascism in its purest form.


----------



## P@triot

More indisputable evidence that the left has embraced fascism in its purest form. This is creepy/disturbing as hell.

Mortgage information? Vacation property? Photographs of children? Are you kidding me?!?








						Parents demand resignation of Scottsdale school board president after he accidentally reveals creepy dossier of info on anti-CRT parents
					

Parents of students in the Scottsdale Unified School District were shocked to discover that a school board member had secretly compiled a dossier detailing parents who opposed critical race theory.  	The dossier was compiled on Google Drive and contained a list of parents who objected to...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Pellinore

Not to get too deep into "ism" dissection, but I notice that you keep using the word 'fascism' when you are really talking about authoritarianism, which is a much wider term.  

Which is fine, by the way.  Ranting against authoritarians is totally OK in a liberal democracy such as ours.  It's fun sometimes, too.

Just be warned—fascism is a specific type of authoritarianism, with its own characteristics that make it uniquely dangerous to our way of life, and when you dilute the term like that, you chip away at the ability to talk about actual fascism specifically.  Not having a word for it any more makes it tougher to oppose, and therefore easier for it to chew away at the corners of our liberal democracy.

I know it's a bit word-police-y, but definitions are important, especially these days.  Just as a piece of helpful advice.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> Not to get too deep into "ism" dissection, but I notice that you keep using the word 'fascism' when you are really talking about authoritarianism, which is a much wider term.
> 
> Which is fine, by the way.  Ranting against authoritarians is totally OK in a liberal democracy such as ours.  It's fun sometimes, too.
> 
> Just be warned—fascism is a specific type of authoritarianism, with its own characteristics that make it uniquely dangerous to our way of life, and when you dilute the term like that, you chip away at the ability to talk about actual fascism specifically.  Not having a word for it any more makes it tougher to oppose, and therefore easier for it to chew away at the corners of our liberal democracy.
> 
> I know it's a bit word-police-y, but definitions are important, especially these days.  Just as a piece of helpful advice.


I think you're spot-on and that was a great post. Just one thing though. I don't see an ounce of difference between fascism and authoritarianism.

Where am I wrong on that? What am I missing?


----------



## P@triot

“Hate speech”  

What a joke. The left literally hates *FREEDOM* of *SPEECH*. Five Key Takeaways From the Leaked Facebook Documents — Bloomberg


----------



## P@triot

The left has embraced fascism in its purest form:


> Independent journalist Glenn Greenwald: "This is demented beyond words, but as I wrote yesterday, *a punitive and sadistic desire to see people imprisoned who dissent from their worldview is an increasingly central and defining feature of American liberalism*.


Just as there is absolutely nothing “democratic” about the “Democratic People's Republic of Korea”, there is absolutely nothing “liberal” about modern day “liberals”. Hijacking the name was just a propaganda tactic by true fascists.








						Washington Post columnist ripped to shreds for suggesting unvaccinated be prosecuted: 'This is demented beyond words'
					

Longtime Washington Post columnist Gene Weingarten was castigated online for suggesting that those who are not vaccinated against COVID-19 should be prosecuted. Throughout the COVID-19 pandemic, Weingarten has expressed disdain to Americans who did not receive the coronavirus vaccine. "It is...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## danielpalos

P@triot said:


> The left has embraced fascism in its purest form:
> 
> Just as there is absolutely nothing “democratic” about the “Democratic People's Republic of Korea”, there is absolutely nothing “liberal” about modern day “liberals”. Hijacking the name was just a propaganda tactic by true fascists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Post columnist ripped to shreds for suggesting unvaccinated be prosecuted: 'This is demented beyond words'
> 
> 
> Longtime Washington Post columnist Gene Weingarten was castigated online for suggesting that those who are not vaccinated against COVID-19 should be prosecuted. Throughout the COVID-19 pandemic, Weingarten has expressed disdain to Americans who did not receive the coronavirus vaccine. "It is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Fascism is typically right-wing.


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> I think you're spot-on and that was a great post. Just one thing though. I don't see an ounce of difference between fascism and authoritarianism.
> 
> Where am I wrong on that? What am I missing?


Authoritarianism is in essence the opposite of democracy; it means the power to make change within that society lies in the hands of a single person or entity.  If forcefully suppresses challenges to the ruling party regardless of legality, won't share power with anyone, and generally doesn't care about your human rights as much as it cares about keeping those in power, in power.  Communism, with its promises of total equality to poor people, but really just being about keeping the junta in power, is a type of authoritarianism from the far left.  

Fascism, on the other hand, is a type of authoritarianism from the far right.  It is based on extreme nationalism—beyond just believing that their nation is great, but believing that it is *the best* at the expense of all others, and therefore deserves to have the things the "others" have.  It tells a pretty specific message: that their once-great nation has fallen due to failed liberal policies, corruption, and alien influencers, and that only their leader (there is always a strong leader) can restore the nation to its former glory.  

Fascism then plays to the emotions of those "true" members of the nation who feel powerless, scared, frustrated, or pissed off at recent events to mobilize and unite and invest power in this one big leader, even when it conflicts with the nation's laws or principles.  It then uses intimidation or violence to force loyalty (there's the authoritarian streak) from established politicians, businesses, the military, and so on, to bring about its authoritarianism.  It's always the same, and traditionally it is THE way that large democracies come to an end.

One interesting thing about fascism is that it adapts itself to each society.  That's why Mussolini's Fascists (capital 'F' means them specifically) focused on militarism, the Nazis (simply the German version of fascism) had the persecution of Jews at its heart, and in modern days Erdogan's Turkey and Orban's Hungary (each of whom both have strong fascist elements) focus respectively on Muslim purity and ethno-nationalist identity even more than usual.  In the US, it appeals strongly to flag-waving patriotism and Christian nationalism.  

This is longer than I had hoped, but there's your summary of it all.  Fascism is a type of authoritarianism, but it has its own playbook that we need to be able to talk about, because it is otherwise a *huge* threat to the health and even survival of our country.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> Fascism, on the other hand, is a type of authoritarianism from the far right.


Ehhhh. Wrong. Fascism is *not* “far right”. The further right you go on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (anarchism). That’s just plain common sense. You literally cannot have right-wing authoritarianism. It’s impossible by the very nature of the right-wing ideology

But don’t take my word for it. Ask Friedrich Hayek (who held PhD’s in Economics, Law, and Political Science) who lived through the hell of the 1940’s. He writes in “The Road to Serfdom” that fascism and communism are two sides of the exact same coin (ie authoritarianism).


----------



## P@triot

Democrats have embraced fascism in its purest form. Illegal surveillance and - ultimately - the elimination of anyone who refuses to embrace their disturbing ideology. We are repeating all of the mistakes of Nazi Germany by not prosecuting these maniacs for their crimes.








						Scottsdale police take action after discovery that school board president kept creepy dossier on parents
					

Police in Arizona have launched an investigation into Scottsdale Unified School District president Jann-Michael Greenburg after allegations surfaced that he kept a dossier of information on parents who oppose COVID restrictions and critical race theory.What is the background?News of the dossier...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Pellinore

P@triot said:


> Ehhhh. Wrong. Fascism is *not* “far right”. The further right you go on the political spectrum, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all (anarchism). That’s just plain common sense. You literally cannot have right-wing authoritarianism. It’s impossible by the very nature of the right-wing ideology
> 
> But don’t take my word for it. Ask Friedrich Hayek (who held PhD’s in Economics, Law, and Political Science) who lived through the hell of the 1940’s. He writes in “The Road to Serfdom” that fascism and communism are two sides of the exact same coin (ie authoritarianism).
> 
> View attachment 564243


Ah, okay; now I see where you get your perspective.  Yes, I know Hayek.  He was what we would today call a free-market libertarian who was all about opposing socialism.  He wrote “The Road to Serfdom” during World War II in order to demonize socialism by equating it with the much-hated fascism, attempting to redefine the political spectrum in the process in order to fit his own ideas.  When you add in his insistence that the free market is responsible for everything good in the world, and that any type of socialism inevitably leads to tyranny (which it has not and does not), it is easy to see why that book was widely criticized then, as it is now, and certainly does not represent the consensus.  

But bear in mind that that is a dispute about terminology.  Regardless of what we label the right or the left, my earlier point still holds: Fascism is its own thing, and by slapping its label on ALL authoritarianism, you strangle the chance to talk about *actual* fascism, which only serves to give it oxygen.


----------



## P@triot

Pellinore said:


> Ah, okay; now I see where you get your perspective.  Yes, I know Hayek.  He was what we would today call a free-market libertarian who was all about opposing socialism.


Well Hayek aside, the further right you go, government gets smaller and less powerful until it ceases to exist at all. Fascism is absolutely left-wing.

The #1 example given of fascism is the Nazis. Well, Nazi is short for National SOCIALIST.


----------



## P@triot

Thankfully the low-IQ left is too dumb to be as effective as they should be.


> From taxpayer-funded abortions on demand to defunding the police, from their $3.5 trillion social engineering boondoggle to indoctrinating our children with critical race theory, the Democrats—like the North Vietnamese in 1968—tried to move into phase three too soon. They struck before enough people have been indoctrinated.











						Radical Left Fired Too Soon and Created Its Own Tet Offensive
					

The left orchestrated a Tet Offensive that resulted in Youngkin's Virginia victory and Minneapolis' failed "defund the police" ballot measure.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Fascists hate freedom - including the freedom to peaceably assemble for a redress of grievances. There is zero difference between the brownshirts of Adolf Hitler and ANTIFA.








						VIDEO: Boston cops in riot gear quash violence after Antifa targets vaccine mandate protest
					

Antifa targeted a vaccine mandate protest in Boston Common on Sunday. The situation turned violent as members of the far-left militant group clashed with protesters against vaccine and mask mandates.The "Super Happy Fun America" organization — a Massachusetts-based political organization...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

All the left does anymore is assault anyone that disagrees with them. Bunch of disgusting fascist thugs.








						BREAKING: Protester assaults Kyle Rittenhouse supporter at Kenosha courthouse
					

As the nation awaits the verdict of the Kyle Rittenhouse trial, protestors outside have clashed, resulting in arrests.




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## P@triot

If they don’t get their way, the left acts _worse_ than wild animals (and sadly they have lower intellect than wild animals as well)








						Rittenhouse verdict sparks protests across the country: Agitators launch urine, chant 'Burn it down,' spray-paint 'Kill Kyle' graffiti
					

Reaction to the not guilty verdict in the Kyle Rittenhouse trial sparked protests across the country, including a riot in Portland, Oregon. Hours after Rittenhouse was acquitted, a riot was declared in Portland. A banner was posted that read: "Kyle Rittenhouse is guilty." Demonstrators chanted...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Just a reminder that fascism is exclusively left-wing. It is totalitarian. It is authoritarian. You can have small, limited government, right-wing authoritarianism/totalitarianism. The further right you go, government gets smaller and weaker until it ceases to exist at all (anarchy).

As Friedrich Hayek (who held PhD's in law, finance, and political science) wrote, fascism and communism are two sides of the exact same coin:


----------



## P@triot

Wherever the Dumbocrats are in charge, total misery soon ensues. The failed left-wing ideology attracts terrible people.


> Vice President Kamala Harris has faced rumors of overseeing a toxic workplace environment for months with rumors ratcheting up amid high-profile exits including spokesperson Symone Sanders and communications chief, Ashley Etienne.







__





						Amid Staff Exits and Toxic Workplace Whispers, Kamala Harris Picks Up $1.2B Win at Border
					





					www.msn.com


----------

